# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΙΑΙΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ

## lollipop_ed

Εδώ κάθε Δευτέρα θα καταγράφουμε την προοδό μας!!!!

Να πέρνουμε παράδειγμα και κουράγιο ο ένας από τον άλλον.

Φιλιά και καλή εβδομάδα ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## lollipop_ed

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 13/3/2006


@[email protected]

----------


## bionic_ed

μπορείς να αναγράφεις το βάρος σου στην υπογραφή σου
και να δημοσιεύετε κάθε φορά που ποστάρεις..

----------


## lollipop_ed

Δεν το ήξερα!

Thanks

----------


## lollipop_ed

!

----------


## YiannisD

Εμενα μου ειπε ο γιατρος να το ελεγχω καθε 2 εβδομαδες. Δεν χρειαζεται λεει να αγχωνεσαι...

----------


## bera

δευτερα 13/3/2006 (92)

----------


## lollipop_ed

'Aντε όλοι μαζί!!!!!

Είναι θέμα επιμονής και χρόνου!!!!!!

Μ Π Ο Ρ Ο Υ Μ Ε ! ! !

----------


## bionic_ed

γράψε 86/83/73
αρχικό βάρος/τωρινό/στόχος
με ένα σμπάρο 3 τριγόνια  :Big Grin:

----------


## lollipop_ed

!

----------


## bionic_ed

73 είπαα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lollipop_ed

Γιατι 73?
Αφου σύμφωνα με το ύψος μου το ιδανικό είναι 65.
΄

εσύ τι ύψος έχεισ και θέλεις 58?

----------


## Basil01

95-93-73

----------


## bionic_ed

> _Originally posted by lollipop_
> Γιατι 73?
> Αφου σύμφωνα με το ύψος μου το ιδανικό είναι 65.
> εσύ τι ύψος έχεισ και θέλεις 58?


για να χεις μικρό στόχο και να μην αγχώνεσε 
10 κιλά χάνονται πιο γρήγορα από 20. για αυτό.

----------


## lollipop_ed

ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ

Στην φάση που είμαι τώρα θέλω να αγχώνομαι μπας και τα χάσω.
Πάντως εσύ τα πας πάρα πολύ καλά. Μπράβο σου!!!!!

----------


## hop

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!! 

ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ 

80/76/56

----------


## hop

lollipop ξεκίνησες σήμερα πως παει η δίαιτα πεινάς?

----------


## lollipop_ed

hop σου έχω στείλει ένα U2U.
Πήγαινε στο θέμα ΔΙΑΙΤΑ

----------


## YiannisD

Σημερα ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενος. Μετα απο 6μιση χρονια, καταφερα κ ζυγιστικα σπιτι μου. 150.2 λοιπον κ κατεβαινουμε !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bionic_ed

Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια! αυτές οι επιτυχίες όσο κι αν φαίνονται ασήμαντες ή μικρές 
για άλλους, για εμάς είναι τεράστιες! σήμερα σου αξίζει να νοιώθεις υπερήφανος 
για τον ευατό σου! εμείς είμαστε για σένα!
Εύχομαι και τα υπόλοιπα κιλά να φύγουν με Ολυμπιακό ρεκόρ ταχύτητας
όπως και αυτά! Μπράβο Γιάννη! Γίνεσε έμπνευση για όλους μας που θέλουμε
να χάσουμε κιλά και διαλέξαμε το δρόμο του χειρουργείου!

----------


## YiannisD

Eιμαι! Ειμαι !

Σαν παιδι εκανα μολις εβγαλε το νουμερο η ζυγαρια. χεχεχε

----------


## lollipop_ed

Μπράβο σου YiannisD!!!

Και εις κατώτερα!!!!

----------


## lollipop_ed

20/3/2006

82!!!

----------


## bera

εγω σιμερα που ζυγιστικα ειμαι 91 εχασα ι κηλο απο την περσμενι δαυτερα.

----------


## lollipop_ed

Έχω βάλει στόχο αυτην την εβδομάδα τα 2 κιλά.
Τέλος Μαΐου θέλω να είμαι 65!!!
Για να δούμε.

----------


## bera

εχασες αυτη τι βδομαδα ?

----------


## lollipop_ed

έχασα 1 κιλό μόνο.
από το σάββατο όμως έχω διάδρομο στο σπίτι και κάνω 1 ώρα την ημέρα και θα προσέξω πάρα πολύ γιατί ο στόχος είναι 25 μαρτίου να είμαι 80.
έτσι όπως τα υπολογίζω μου βγαίνει τέλος μαΐου να είμαι στα 65.
θέλει όμως πολύ χαλινάρι.

----------


## lina_ed

137 ήμουν. 90 έγινα. Και αυτήτη βδομάδα κολλημένη στα 90. Ούτε γραμμάριο κάτω. ΓΑΜΟΤΟ!!!
Στόχος: Τα 80. (Μακρινοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοςςςςςς) ... Σνιφ! Κλαψ!

----------


## lollipop_ed

Δέκα κιλά δεν είναι τίποτα.
Εγώ έχω μπροστά μου 17!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bera

εγω εχο 30 κηλα και ποτε θα τα χασο.

----------


## bionic_ed

αααχχχ Βέρα πώς σε νοιώθω.. στο ίδιο καράβι ταξιδεύουμε  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## bera

γειατι εσυ πασ καλητερα απο μενα κοντεβισ στον στοχο σου εγω ακομα ειμαι στην αρχι.

----------


## lina_ed

Ο Francis Bacon έγραψε:
"Στα μεγάλα ύψη ανεβαίνουμε με περιστρεφόμενη σκάλα"

----------


## bionic_ed

Μου αρέσουν αφάνταστα τα quote σου Λίνα!! θα προτιμούσα βέβαια να ανέβω στο ύψωμα με ..ασανσέρ  :Big Grin: 
Βέρα είμαι 28 κιλά μακρυά από το στόχο  :Frown:

----------


## lina_ed

Bionic, κι εγώ κοιτάζω πάντα ό,τι γράφεις και τα βρίσκω σοβαρά και εμπεριστατωμένα. Μπράβο σου, αλλά και μπράβο σε όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνετε. ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ! (ειδικά στη σημερινή... "παλιοκατάσταση και ... παλιοκοινωνία")... 
Πείστε με παρακαλώ γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να πάρω τα reductil (τα οποία φλερτάρω ιδιαιτέρως τελευταίως...)

----------


## bionic_ed

> _Originally posted by lina_
> Πείστε με παρακαλώ γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να πάρω τα reductil (τα οποία φλερτάρω ιδιαιτέρως τελευταίως...)


γιατί.. προκαλούν περισσότερο κακό από το καλό
που υπόσχονται  :Big Grin:  γιατί είναι μια ακόμη απόπειρα
των φαρμακευτικών εταιριών να τα αρπάξουν από 
τους απελπισμένους παχύσαρκους και να κερδίσουν
εις βάρος τους..:-(
γιατί.. το ξέρεις κι εσύ πως δεν είναι η λύση  :Big Grin:

----------


## lina_ed

Μια ...περιγραφούλα του "κακού" που κάνουν, μπορώ να έχω;

----------


## bionic_ed

Λίνα δες εδώ που σου έχει απαντήσει η Λόλιποπ
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tid=289&page=2

----------


## lina_ed

Μα τα είδα Bionic και δε μου φαίνεται να γράφει τίποτα κακό!! Μόνον από κάποιον που τα πήρε θα μπορούσα ίσως να μάθω παρενέργειες, γιατί στην απλή παρουσίασή τους δεν γράφεται τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Διάβασα ότι αυξάνει τα επίπεδα της σεροτονίνης στον εγκέφαλο. Αυτή αυξάνεται κι όταν τρως κρέας. Οταν τρως υδατάνθρακες πέφτει. Όταν είναι ψηλά, δεν πεινάς και είσαι πιο σπιντάτη, πιο ενεργητική. Όταν πέφτει, είσαι ένα ψιλοχώμα. Αυτά ισχύουν έτσι κι αλλιώς. Υποτίθεται λοιπόν ότι παίρνοντας το reductil, θ' ανέβει η σεροτονίνη σου τεχνητά. ʼρα θα νιώθεις πιο ενεργοποιημένη και δεν θα πεινάς. Το θέμα είναι, μήπως επηρεάζει τόσο την έκλυσή της που μετά, όταν το κόψεις, δεν θα εκλύεται από μόνη της; Μήπως δηλαδή χαλάσει η ισορροπία; Μήπως γι' αυτό λένε ότι μετά τα παίρνεις διπλά τα κιλά; Γιατί τότε πια δεν εκλύεται η κανονική σεροτονίνη που θα έπρεπε να εκλύεται και νιώθεις να πεινάς περισσότερο; Εσύ τα έχεις πάρει; Έχεις εμπειρία; Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου Bionic, γενικώς βοηθάς πάρα πολύ απ' ο,τι βλέπω συνεχώς...

----------


## Elisabeth71

Aγαπητή Λίνα, 
θα σου πω κι εγω την εμπειρία μου απο τα Reductil. Tα έπαιρνα 2μιση μήνες περίπου, μου τα έδωσε ο ενδοκρινολόγος μου για να βοηθήσει το μεταβολισμό μου. Στο κουτί, γράφει ένα κατεβατό παρενέργειες (απο ταχυκαρδία και υπέρταση μέχρι διαταραχή της γεύσης, παραισθησίες , κατάθλιψη, σπασμοί, διάρροια, εξάνθημα, διαταραχές των νεφρών, κατακράτηση ούρων μέχρι και...αύξηση της όρεξης!) Προσωπικά, είχα τρομερές ημικρανίες και δύο φορές η πίεσή μου ανέβηκε απότομα με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω τον κόσμο. Τη δεύτερη φορά που είπα οτι θα πεθάνω, τα έκοψα. Είχα επίσης αυπνίες, ταχυκαρδίες, ζάλη, ξηροστομία, επιδείνωση αιμορροίδων, αγγειοδιαστολή (εξάψεις με αίσθημα θερμότητας) και βέβαια, το βάρος μου δε μειώθηκε ούτε γραμμάριο! Η γνώμη μου ειναι, λοιπόν, ΜΑΚΡΙΑ καλή μου!  :Smile:

----------


## lina_ed

Να 'σαι καλά και σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Μου κόπηκαν τα φτερά αποτόμως. Λέω βέβαια πως είναι κρίμα, πάει κι αυτή η πιθανότητα, αλλά, τι να κάνουμε, καλύτερα να μη ρισκάρω... Χίλια ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kastano

Μπαίνω κι εγώ στην παρέα του ζυγίσματος και υπογράφω με τα αρχικά τα τωρινά και τα στοχευμένα κιλά μου.....

----------


## bionic_ed

Πω πω τόσα λίγα που χεις να χάσεις κάστανο μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα σαι σούπερ!
γιατί ρε γαμώτο δεν το χα μάθει πιο νωρίς?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
ζη-λεύ-ωωω

----------


## bera

εγω σιμερα ειμαι 90 κηλα ειναι καλα κα8ε βδομαδα μονο 1 κηλο?

----------


## sad_ed

99.6  :Big Grin:  και από μένα!

----------


## bionic_ed

Βέρα: Πάρα Πολύ Καλά!
Sad: βάλε κι εσύ signature να βλέπω κιλά χαμένααα
στο τέλος θα κάνω σούμα να δούμε πόσα στείλαμε στον αγύριστο όλοι μαζί  :Big Grin:

----------


## sad_ed

Έβαλα κι εγώ...

----------


## lina_ed

137-89-70

----------


## bionic_ed

Λίνα είσαι ΜΟΝΟ 19 κιλά από το στόχο.. 3 κιλάκια το μήνα να χάνεις καθάρισες

----------


## YiannisD

Update...

148 το πρωι  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## maraki_ed

Πέρασες και τα μισά κιλά που πρέπει να χασεις Γιάννη!! ʼλλο τόσο έμμεινε!! Πας για τη μύτη!! (του μολυβιού!)

----------


## bionic_ed

αμάν Γιάννη! τι Ολυμπιακό ρεκόρ είναι αυτό! 44 κιλά!!! και είσαι μόνο 3 μήνες χειρουργημένος!
κι εγώ 7 μήνες και μόνο 35  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## lollipop_ed

ΕΓΩ μετά από μια εβδομαδιαία εκδρομή έχω μείνει σταθερή.κόλλησα!
ευτυχώς που δεν πήρα........................

----------


## bionic_ed

μην απογοητεύεσε λόλιποπ, μακάρι να πατούσαμε delete και να έφευγαν..
μην τα παρατήσεις!!!

----------


## kleiw_ed

Εγώ λολιποπ ξέρεις τι σκέφτομαι όταν με πιάνει απογοήτευση και άγχος?
ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ έκανα κραιπάλες και γουρουνιές και πήρα όλα αυτά τα κιλά...Δε λες πάλι καλά που θέλω 1-2 χρόνια μόνο για να τα χάσω? Ξέρω τώρα σου φαίνονται πολλά αλλά σκέψου να χρειαζόσουν όσα χρόνια σου πήρε να τα βάλεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Εγώ θα χρειαζόμουν τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια!
 :Wink:

----------


## lina_ed

Βρε παιδιά, μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί όταν έχουμε περίοδο ή βάζουμε κιλά ή δεν χάνουμε; Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Ξέρεις κανείς συγκεκριμμένα;

----------


## kleiw_ed

> _Originally posted by lina_
> Βρε παιδιά, μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί όταν έχουμε περίοδο ή βάζουμε κιλά ή δεν χάνουμε; Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Ξέρεις κανείς συγκεκριμμένα;


Όταν περιμένεις ή έχεις περίοδο γίνονται διάφορες ορμονικές μεταβολές με αποτέλεσμα να επιβραδύνεται για λίγο ο μεταβολισμός. Επιπλέον υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη κατακράτηση υγρών. Ένας ακόμη λόγος είναι ότι υπάρχει μια αύξηση του όγκου των ωοθηκών που έχει ως συνέπεια το πρήξιμο που έχουμε και μια πιθανή μικρή και προσωρινή αύξηση βάρους.
Αυτά και ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## freddo

μπορώ να μπώ και εγ'ω στην παρέα του ζυγίσματος;


ξεκινησα διαιτα εδς και 2 εβδομάδες


ήμουν 109 κ τώρα είμαι 107

στόχος τα 62


ουφ!!!!!

----------


## YiannisD

146 σημερα το πρωι. 148 την Πεμπτη 30 Μαρ.

Θα ζυγιζομαι καθε Δευτερα. Για να ξεκιναει κ χαρουμενα η εβδομαδα  :Big Grin:

----------


## kastano

> _Originally posted by YiannisD_
> 146 σημερα το πρωι. 148 την Πεμπτη 30 Μαρ.
> 
> Θα ζυγιζομαι καθε Δευτερα. Για να ξεκιναει κ χαρουμενα η εβδομαδα


Καλά έχω σκάσει από την ζήλεια μου... :Smile:  Μακάρι να τα χάσεις όλα και όσο πιο γρήγορα και υγειηνά γίνεται....
Και βάλε και κανένα χεράκι κι από δώ....

----------


## YiannisD

> _Originally posted by kastano_
> Καλά έχω σκάσει από την ζήλεια μου... Μακάρι να τα χάσεις όλα και όσο πιο γρήγορα και υγειηνά γίνεται....


Σε ευχαριστω κ αντευχομαι !!!





> _Originally posted by kastano_
> ...Και βάλε και κανένα χεράκι κι από δώ....


Προσεχε τα λογια σο, γιατι εχουμε κ 2-3 με προστυχα μυαλα εδω. χιχιχιχι

----------


## kastano

χα χα χα!!! θα προσέχω από την άλλη φορά.... :P

----------


## kastano

> _Originally posted by bionic_
> αμάν Γιάννη! τι Ολυμπιακό ρεκόρ είναι αυτό! 44 κιλά!!! και είσαι μόνο 3 μήνες χειρουργημένος!
> κι εγώ 7 μήνες και μόνο 35


Bionic τι κάνεις? Παρατηρώ από την υπογραφή σου ότι τα πας θαυμάσια!!! Πολύ ζηλέυω! κι εσένα όπως και τον Γιάννη...

----------


## bionic_ed

γεια σου Καστανάκι! είμαι καλά! και τρέχω πίσω από το Γιάννη μήπως και τον φτάσω..
άλλα έχει πάρει τέτοια φόρα (κατηφόρα) που δεν πιάνετε! Γιάννη μας κάνεις πολύ περήφανους
το εννοώ!! μην ανησυχείς ούτε γέμισμα δεν έχεις ακόμα..σε κανα μήνα τα λέμε πάλι..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kastano

Ο Γιάννης δεν πιάνεται με τίποτα... Μπράβο όμως του αξίζει γιατί έχει κι αυτός ταλαιπωρηθεί όπως όλοι μας εδω μέσα....

----------


## YiannisD

Εχω κανει ενα γεμισματακι πριν απο 1μιση μηνα. Μου ειχε πει να παω ο γιατρος αρχες Μαιου για τσεκαρισμα. Ειδωμεν... :Big Grin:

----------


## sad_ed

> _Originally posted by YiannisD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kastano_
> Καλά έχω σκάσει από την ζήλεια μου... Μακάρι να τα χάσεις όλα και όσο πιο γρήγορα και υγειηνά γίνεται....
> 
> 
> ...


I am one of them!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Χεράκι;.... χεχεχεχε!!!! Κι από δω κι απο δω!!

----------


## YiannisD

LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## sad_ed

Δεν το πα για να γελάσεις.... :|
Σοβαρά μιλάω... λίγο χεράκι....  :Big Grin:

----------


## lollipop_ed

Και εγώ τώρα είμαι στις μέρες τις περιόδου και η κοιλιά μου είναι σαν μπαλόνι.Τισ τελευταίες 10 μέρες έχω απογοητευτεί. Όσο βλέπω ότι δεν χάνω κάνω και μερικές κρεπάλες.
Αγόρασα διάδρομο και χθες μέχρι και εκεί βαριόμουνα να ανέβω.
Δεν θέλω να χάσω την όρεξη για χάσιμο κιλών που είχα.
Σήμερα έβγαλα και ανοιξιάτικα ρούχα από τις ντουλάπες μπας και βάλω μυαλό.

----------


## bionic_ed

Με γεια τον διάδρομο!!! εκπληκτικό δώρο για τον ευατό σου Μπράβο!!
είναι φυσιολογικό να φουσκώνουμε και να χουμε κακή διάθεση πριν την περίοδο..
όλες οι γυναίκες έτσι είμαστε! είχα χαρεί πολύ που ξεκίνησες δυναμικά να χάσεις κιλά
μας παρέσυρες κι εμάς! μην μας αφήσεις τώρα στα κρύα του λουτρού!
εγώ πριν την περίοδο μπορώ να σκοτώσω άνθρωπο από τα νεύρα μου  :Big Grin: 
έχασες 4 κιλά! λίγα είνα?? και κάθε φυσιολογική δίαιτα αδυνατίσματος
έχει κάποιες μέρες ανάπαυλας.. δεν είμαστε και ρομποτάκια να είμαστε
συνέχεια στην πείνα! μη βαφτίζεις αυτή τη διακοπή ως .. κρεπάλη!
δεν χάλασες τίποτα! συνέχισε!!!

----------


## YiannisD

Για ανεβα στον διαδρομο....Και γρηγορα....Αλλιως νταντα!  :Smile:

----------


## lollipop_ed

Αχ για ταρακουνήστεμε λίγο.
Σήμερα το πρωί κρέμασα στην πόρτα της ντουλάπας μου ένα υπέροχο τζιν (2 νούμερα μικρότερο) που έσκασα μια περιουσία να το πάρω και έχω πείσει και πιέσει τον εαυτό μου ότι μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου θα πρέπει να έχω μπει.

----------


## bionic_ed

/bionic δημιουργεί σεισμό για την λολιποπ  :Big Grin:  
ανέβα ΤΩΡΑ στο διάδρομο και κάνε 30 λεπτάκια..

----------


## lollipop_ed

κάνω κάθε μέρα 60 λεπτά με 6 χιλ την ώρα.
είναι περίπου 350 θερμίδες.

----------


## kleiw_ed

> _Originally posted by lollipop_
> κάνω κάθε μέρα 60 λεπτά με 6 χιλ την ώρα.
> είναι περίπου 350 θερμίδες.


Μπράβο βρε lollipop!!!!!!!!! Εγώ δεν πάω ούτε στο περίπτερο με τα πόδια!  :Big Grin: 

Σοβαρά τώρα τα πας μια χαρά! Είμαστε όλοι μαζί σου!

----------


## lollipop_ed

Θέλω να τα χάσω όσο τίποτα άλλο αυτά τα ριμάδια τα κιλά.
Την τελευταία εβδομάδα έχω χαλαρώσει λιγάκι και είμαι όλο τύψεις.
Πρέπει μέσα στις 20 μέρες που μένουν για το Πάσχα να χάσω 3-4 κιλά οπωσδήποτε...

----------


## sad_ed

Θα χαθούν, στο χέρι τους είναι; Υπομονή και καλή διάθεση. Και πάνω απ' όλα όραμα για τον σκοπό σου....

----------


## hop

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΓΕΡΑ

ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΑΤΚΙΝΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙΕΣ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ 4 ΚΙΛΑ . 

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.............................
80/73/56

----------


## sad_ed

Ρε hop, μου χαρίζεις τα τωρινά σου κιλά για μία μέρα, να σου χαρίσω το σπίτι μου??

----------


## bionic_ed

μιλάει κι η Σαντ που χει να χάσει μόνο 26 κιλάκια πφφφφ :P

----------


## sad_ed

> _Originally posted by bionic_
> μιλάει κι η Σαντ που χει να χάσει μόνο 26 κιλάκια πφφφφ :P


26!!! Που τέτοια τύχη... 35 Βionic μου, 35....  :Frown:

----------


## YiannisD

35? Μονο? τς τς τς

----------


## kleiw_ed

Θέλει κάποιος να πει τίποτα????

65 ολόκληρα κιλά πρέπει να χάσω!!!!! Κάτσε γιατί κάπως μου ήρθε και μόνο με τη σκέψη!!!!!!
/kleiw πέφτει λιπόθυμη στην καρέκλα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YiannisD

Εγω ειχα 87 συνολο να χασω. Τωρα μενουν κοντα 40. Θεληση & υπομονη θελει...

----------


## lollipop_ed

Είσαι αξιέπαινος!!!!!!!!
Ακριβώς όπως το είπες....


Θ Ε Λ Η Σ Η
Υ Π Ο Μ Ο Ν Η 
και...
Ε Π Ι Μ Ο Ν Η

----------


## freddo

Γιουπι, Γιουπι, Γιοουπι!!!


σημερα ηρθε η διαιτολογοσ και ζυγιστηκα.....εναμισι κιλακι κατω....

χαχαχα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη...



αντε και στα δικα σασ!!

----------


## freddo

τι ωραια να αλλαζεισ την υπογραφη!!!!!
΄

χαχαχχαχα

----------


## YiannisD

Μπράβο - Μπράβο !!!

----------


## freddo

σε ευχαριστω Γιάννη!!!!

----------


## YiannisD

Και εμενα μου αρεσει καθε φορα που την αλλαζω την sig. Το κανω καθε Δευτερα, ετσι για να ξεκιναει καλα η εβδομαδα...

----------


## sad_ed

Θέλω να βρω μια ζυγαριά που να έχει μνήμη και κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνω πάνω και πεφτω ένα κιλό, να αναβοσβήνουνε λαμπάκια και να χτυπάνε παλαμάκια.... και να χει και μία μικρή οθονίτσα που να δέιχνει το γνωστό "κύμα" που κάνουνε στο γήπεδο... έχετε υπόψην σας που μπορώ να βρω μια τέτοια ζυγαριά...;  :Frown:

----------


## lollipop_ed

Εχω εγω.
Βέβαια δεν κάνει όλα αυτα που θέλεις αλλά έχει μνήμη.
Είναι της PHILIPS

----------


## freddo

Εχω εγω.
Βέβαια δεν κάνει όλα αυτα που θέλεις αλλά έχει μνήμη.
Είναι της PHILIPS 



σοβαρα????


και ποσο περιπου στοιχιζει θυμασαι????

----------


## sad_ed

Οχι ρε παιδιά χωρίς τα λαμπάκια και τα άλλα που είπα τι να την κάνω...

----------


## kleiw_ed

Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!
Εσ υ βρε sad δε θες ζυγαρια...θες το τσίρκο Medrano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YiannisD

Η ακομα καλυτερα, εκεινο τον γιατρουδακο να δινει φιλακι για καθε κιλακι! χαχαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## sad_ed

Να πώς χάνεις 40 κιλά μέσα σε ένα μήνα...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kleiw_ed

Έτσι, έτσι...........................
 :Big Grin:

----------


## lollipop_ed

freddo..................

την PHILΙPS την πήρα γύρω στα 60?.
Δεν είναι πολύ ακριβές.
Μπορείς να βρεισ και να μην είναι επώνυμη με τα μισά χρήματα.

----------


## lollipop_ed

Είναι λέτε επιστημονική φαντασία μέχρι το Πάσχα (22/4) δηλαδή σε 18 ημέρες να χάσω 8 κιλά?????????????????????????????

Τώρα είμαι 82 και θέλω μέχρι το Πάσχα να είμαι 75.

ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΕΙΝΑ.......................................

----------


## freddo

lolllipop..........


thanks για τισ πληροφοριες για τη ζυγαρια


οσο για τα 8 κιλα σε 18 μερεσ....καπςσ υπερβολικο το βρισκω.....


οσο πιο αργα κ στθερα...τοσο το καλυτερο.....

----------


## kleiw_ed

Lollipop γμώμη μου είναι να μην προσπαθήσεις να χάσεις όλα αυτά τα κιλά σε τόσο λίγες μέρες. Καλύτερα να συνεχίσεις την προσπάθεια σου σε σταθερό ρυθμό... Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχωθείς απλά και μόνο επειδή έρχονται γιορτές...

----------


## lollipop_ed

Σήμερα αγαπημένοι μου πήγα για καινούρια ρούχα.
Έχω κατέβει ένα νούμερο.Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι πλήρως άνετο αλλά μου κάνει.
Δυο κιλάκια θέλω ακόμα.....

Δεν υπάρχει πιο ωραίο πράγμα από το να καταιβένουμε σε νούμερα!!!!!

Σήμερα η ζυγαριά δείχνει 81,4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kastano

Πολυ ζηλεύω lollipop!!!! Μακάρι να χάσω κι εγώ κανένα κιλάκι.... Που έχω κολλήσει και μου την έχει δώσει... Το μόνο καλό ότι την Δευτέρα πάω για σφίξιμο.... Αντε να δούμε...
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ lollipop και εις κατώτερα.

----------


## lollipop_ed

Thanks!!!!

Ευτυχώς γιατί μια εβδομάδα ήμουν εκτός σπιτιού και τα έκανα.......
Πάλι καλά που έμεινα σταθερή!

Τώρα και εσύ από την Δευτέρα θα πάρεις τον κατήφορο..........

----------


## kastano

Απ' το στόμα σου στου στομαχιού τ' αυτι...  :Big Grin:

----------


## lollipop_ed

και στης ζυγαριάς...............................

αμήν και πότε να δούμε το 7 να ξεπροβάλει σαν πρώτο νούμερο στην ξυγαριά μας!!!!

----------


## kleiw_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 125,3  :Frown: 
.Αντε να δούμε!

----------


## lollipop_ed

Η πείνα είναι πολύ μεγάλη σήμερα.
Με έχει πιάσει πονοκέφαλος.

Πάω να πιω τώρα κανένα λίτρο νερό να φουσκώσω, να ξεχαστώ...

----------


## kleiw_ed

Lollipop να σου πω άλλον έναν πολύ αποτελεσματικό τρόπο για να ξεχαστείς? ΚΟΙΜΗΣΟΥ! Μια φίλη μου που το έκανε την βοήθησε πολύ στο να μην σκέφτεται συνέχεια την πείνα...και έφτιαξε και επιδερμίδα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lollipop_ed

που να κοιμηθώ που δουλεύω?
τελειώνω στις 9

ασε...............................

----------


## kleiw_ed

ξέρει κανείς το τηλέφωνο της beras?

----------


## freddo

Κλειουλα 

ξεκινησες το διαιτολογιο???

εχω χασει τα νεοτερα.....περιμενς να μου πεισ


φιλια

----------


## kleiw_ed

Ναι ξεκίνησα!
Κοίτα στο thread "Εμπρός για μια καινούρια ζωή!" Εκεί έχω γράψει αναλυτικά!

----------


## YiannisD

UPDATE 10/04/2006 : 144 kg  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bera

εγω σημερα ειμαι 89 κηλα.

----------


## YiannisD

-7 Βερα ? Μπραβο κουκλα !

----------


## bera

μπραβο και εσενα Yianni τα πας πολυ καλα.

----------


## bionic_ed

Συγχαρητήρια Βέρα!! πάει ο αριθμός 9 πια για σένα!! 
εγώ γύρισα στα ίδια κιλά παρ' όλη την ταλαιπωρία το περπάτημα κτλ.
θα πάρω αύριο το γιατρό να δω τι θα μου πει!

----------


## bera

ευχαριστο επιτελους κατεβικα μετα απο τοσο καιρο. εσυ ποσα εισαι?

----------


## bionic_ed

85..  :Frown:   :Frown:  ελπίζω τον Μάη να δω το 7 στη ζυγαριά

----------


## sad_ed

> _Originally posted by bionic_
> 85..   ελπίζω τον Μάη να δω το 7 στη ζυγαριά



Θέλω κι εγώ 85!!! Τι ωραίο νουμεράκι  :Big Grin:

----------


## sad_ed

96,9!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Περίπου 10 κιλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Οh I love you lap band!!

----------


## freddo

μπραβο Βερα, sad, Γιαννη!!!!!



αντε και σε κατωτερα!!


εγω αυριο ζυγιζομαι.....αντε να δουμε....

----------


## bera

γεια freddo τι κανεις? ποτε θα ερθεις ροδο?

----------


## freddo

γεια σου Βερα,


ασχημα νεα.....τελικα ακυρωθηκε το ταξιδι μοθ για Ροδο.....


σνιφ, σνιφ!!!

αλλα δε μου φτανει αυτο...ανεβηκα σημερα στη ζυγαρια κ ειμαι ενα κιλο συν.......

106.6........

τηρησα το διαιτολογιο.....ειμαι αδιαθετη μηπως φταιει αυτο?/

αλλα 1 κιλο συν.......


στεναχωρεθηκα

----------


## bera

καλημερα freddo θα ειναι που εισαι αδιαθετη και εγω ετσι και μετα εχασα. και ποτε λες να ερθεις ροδο το καλοκερη?

----------


## lina_ed

Μη στεναχωριέσαι Freddo, συμβαίνει συνεχώς αυτό. Κάποια κατακράτηση υγρών, άλλαξε και η εποχή, είναι και η περίοδος, λίγα παραπάνω νερά, τριακόσιοι λόγοι για να παίζει η ζυγαριά. Τσέκαρε να δεις αν θα μείνει το κιλό. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα πέσει σε μια μέρα.

----------


## freddo

σας ευχαριστω παιδια που με κανετε να ηρεμησω


θα το τσεκαρω παλι να δω αν εχει πεσει το ατιμο το κιλο!!!!


Βερα δε ξερω για Ροδο...ισωσ ερθω καποιο Σαββατο κυριακο μετα το Πασχα

----------


## kleiw_ed

Χιχιχι ... Σήμερα το πρωί ζυγίστηκα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε -2,6 κιλά μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα!!!!!
Από τώρα προβάρω στο μυαλό μου τα ρούχα που θέλω να φορέσω όταν αδυνατίσω!!!!

----------


## lina_ed

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΛΕΙΩ! ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΡΟΥΧΑΛΑΚΙ.... ΕΤΣΙ, ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ;

----------


## freddo

Κλειουλα, 

συγχαρητηρια πολλα πολλα




χιχιχιχιχιχ


αντε και να δεισ που σε λιγο θα θιελουμε να ανεβαινουμε συνεχεια στη ζυγαρια γιατι θα μασ κανει να νιωθουμε καλα 

χιχιχιιχ

----------


## kleiw_ed

Thanks γλυκές μου! Με τη φόρα που έχουμε πάρει σε λίγο καιρό θα το αλλάξουμε το θέμα του forum! Θα το πούμε "Αδύνατο" και όμως ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ!

----------


## freddo

χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα


:P

----------


## bionic_ed

Συγχαρητήρια Κλειώ! χαίρομαι που έχεις μπει δυναμικά σε αυτόν τον αγώνα!!!

----------


## YiannisD

Ξεχασα να ζυγιστω χτες. Σημερα ειμουν 142kg -50 δηλαδη !

----------


## bera

εγω 88 ειμαι.

----------


## bionic_ed

Μπράβο και σε σένα Βέρα! λίγο ακόμα και χτυπάς 20άρα στα κιλά!

----------


## bera

ακομα 2 κιλα και μπενο στα 20.

----------


## freddo

102.8 !!!!!!!!!!!!


γιουπι!!!

----------


## lina_ed

Παιδιά, σήμερα 86.6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν το πιστεύω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Και με έχει πιάσει ένα απίστευτο άγχος για το Πάσχα. Μ. Παρασκευή πρωί φεύγουμε οικογενειακώς για Θεσσαλονίκη. Θεσσαλονίκη παιδιά = καζάν ντιμπί, τσουρέκια Τερκενλής, γλυκά από τον Χατζή, κεμπάπ απίστευτα στην "Ωραία Πίνδο", ένα τσίπουρο "αγίασμα" και κραιπάλη γενικώς απίστευτη με τα φιλαράκια που θα μας φιλοξενήσουν. Είναι και οι Θεσσαλονικείς γενικώς τρελλαμένοι με τη φιλοξενία και την καλοφαγία.... Παναγία μου, τρέμω από τώρα!!!! Φοβάμαι υπερβολικά πως δεν θα αντέξω και θα γυρίσω την Τετάρτη και θα ζυγιστώ και θα έχω πάρει πίσω τα 3 κιλά που έχασα αυτές τις μέρες! Αφού άρχισα να σκέφτομαι... ρε μπας και να μην πάω; Αλλά, ποιός λέει τώρα στους άλλους 3 της οικογένειας πως τελευταία ώρα λιποψύχησα; Και πώς θ' αντισταθώ στο τσουρέκι τους και στα κουλουράκια τους και στις εκπληκτικές μπουγάτσες τους; Τα νεύρα μου κουρέλι. Είμαι ένα τίποτα!

----------


## VASSO_ed

Λίνα μου γιατί αγάπη μου?
μην αγχώνεσαι.....εγώ ζω στην Θεσσαλόνίκη.......
να είσαι περήφανη γιαυτό που κάνεις, θα πρέπει να απαιτείς να σε καταλαβαίνουν και όχι εσύ να απολογήσε. Και αν ξεφύγεις και λίγο τι έγινε....? απλα να μην απογοητεύσαι και να μην τρέμεις.
Απόλαυσε τισ μέρες στην Θεσσαλονίκη και όλα καλά.
Εχασες τόσα κιλά σε τόσο διάστημα....δεν είχες ξανά πειρασμούς? ειμαι σίγουρη άπειρους αλλά κράτησες και έφτασες εδώ που έφτασες. θα γυρίσεις και θα είσαι περήφανη που για άλλη μια φορά νίκησες.......

----------


## YiannisD

Σημερα φορεσα ενα καινουργιο πουκαμισακι ΧΧL. Ηταν φαρδια η γραμμη κ ηταν μεγαλο. Το αλλαξα με ενα ΧL !!!! ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ !!!! Εχω τρελαθει!

Περιμενω πως κ πως να παω κοντα 130 να αρχισω κ λιγο διαδρομο !

----------


## sad_ed

Aντε ρε Γιαννάκη μπράβο... χαίρομαι με τη χαρά σου... εγώ κόλησα...

----------


## YiannisD

Υπομονη βρε κουκλα. Αυτο ειναι το κλειδι!

----------


## kastano

Εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να κάνω δίαιτα με τίποτα... Οχι ότι τρώω τον άμπακο!!! Έτσι μόνο μισο κιλό έχασα.... λιγο είναι! Τουλάχιστον παρηγοριέμαι ότι δεν παίρνω!!! κι αυτό κι αν είναι παρηγοριά!!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τρώω ότι τραβάει η όρεξη μου.... αλλα με μέτρο... Δεν μπορώ άλλωστε να φάω και πολύ...Αποφάσισα να μην είμαι στην τσίτα συνέχεια.... Θέλω να τα χάσω τα γ_ _ _ _ _ _ α αλλά δεν θα αγχωθώ... ας χαθούν όποτε θέλουν... φτανει αν χαθούν...

----------


## sad_ed

Εγώ πάλι δεν τρώω, ίσως και γι αυτό να κόλησα, οι ποσότητες πο τρώω είναι μικρές σχετικά με πριν, κανονικές μερίδες θα έλεγα, και δεν είναι λιπαρά... και μία φορά την ημέρα... καμιά φορά κολάς και χάνονται μαζί τις επόμενες μέρες, το ευχάριστο είναι πως μου κάνουν τα παλιά μου ρούχα, και σε λίγο μάλιστα δεν θα μου κάνουν ούτε αυτά...

----------


## bionic_ed

sad: δεν μπορείς να τρως κάτι και στη δουλειά? κανα τοστ, κανα φρούτο... κάτι έτσι έστω να τρως έστω 2 φορές την μέρα όχι μόνο μία.

κάστανο: μην αγχώνεσαι, θα χαθούν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση..θύμησε μου όλο ξεχνάω (γέρασα) 
το χεις καθόλου σφίξει και πόσο?

----------


## bionic_ed

ας πω κι εγώ τώρα τον πόνο μου ... στην κυριολεξία όμως...
λόγω ισχυρών οδοντιατρικών εργασιών στο στόμα μου.. δεν μπορώ να μασήσω
καλά το φαγητό.. το νερό εδώ και 2 μέρες το πίνω με το καλαμάκι...
για να ανταπεξέλθω σήμερα τους πόνους στο στόμα πήρα Niflamol (αντιφλεγμονώδες)
όμως τα αντιφλεγμονώδη είναι σαν να καταπίνεις βόμβα ειδικά για το δικό μου
σφιγμένο και δεμένο στομαχάκι.. έτσι σήμερα το μεσημέρι "έφαγα" μια σούπα με το καλαμάκι...
πήγα να φάω αργότερα 1/2 μπιφτέκι και επειδή δεν το μάσησα καλά (λόγω δοντιών)
έκανα εμετό.. και απόψε επειδή ένοιωθα χάλια έφαγα παγωτό που κυλάει εύκολα
και τώρα έχω φοβερές τύψεις.. επιπλέον ανησυχώ.. έτσι θα πάει από δω κι μπρος?
με τον οδοντογιατρό θα πάρει πολύ καιρό η ιστορία.. κι εγώ δεν θα μπορώ να μασώ...
θεέ μου τι θα κάνω? τι θα τρώω? και κυρίως πως θα τρώω?? δεν θέλω να αρχίσω
να τρώω παγωτά για να στέκομαι στα πόδια μου  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## sad_ed

Αγάπη μήπως να τρως ότι έτρωγες στην περίοδο των αλεσμένων;

----------


## lina_ed

Bionic, το Niflamol είναι θάνατος για το στομάχι γενικώς. Πολύ δε περισσότερο για το ευαίσθητο δικό σου. Να παίρνεις ΜΑΖΙ με το Νιφλαμόλ και Losec που είναι καταπληκτικό για το στομάχι. Δύο μαζί τα χάπια, όχι μόνο του το αντιφλεγμονώδες. Και το Zandac είναι καλό, αλλά το Losec καλύτερο! Και όσο για το φαγητό, δεν μπορείς να μαγειρεύεις κρεατόσουπα και την περνάς στο μίξερ, να τα διαλύεις όλα σε σούπα για να τα φας; Και χορτόσουπες έτσι και κρεατόσουπες και ψαρόσουπες και κοτόσουπες, όλα μέσα αλεσμένα. Για λίγο διάστημα, μέχρι να ξεμπερδέψεις με τα δόντια. Δεν γίνεται να τρως παγωτά γιατί 1. παχαίνουν και 2. δεν είναι αρκετή τροφή για να κρατήσει ένα Νιφλαμόλ. Losec απαραιτήτως Bionic, ταυτόχρονα. Καλό κουράγιο κούκλα! Θα περάσει κι αυτό το σκασμένο!

----------


## bionic_ed

ααχ ευχαριστώ.. κι εγώ σε Losec vs Zandac ψηφίζω Losec...
δυστυχώς η θεραπεία στο οδοντογιατρό θα κρατήσει μήνες.. ας είναι 
καλά η περιοδοντίτιδα και κάτι εμφυτεύματα που θα βάλω..
τη στέγη Καλατράβα θα φτιάξω στο στόμα.. και μέχρι τότε θα πρέπει
να τρώω με το καλαμάκι.. πάντως παγωτό δεν ξανατρώω.. 
γιατί μετά τον οδοντογιατρό θα τρέχω στους ψυχιάτρους πάλι...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις εκεινα τα πρωτεινουχα σκευασματα που διαλυονται σε γαλα νερο, η χυμο και τα εχουν τα φαρμακεια...εχουν αρκετες καλες ουσιες, ειναι θρεπτικα και δε παχαινουν...

----------


## bera

87.5 :-)) σήμερa

----------


## kastano

> _Originally posted by bionic_
> κάστανο: μην αγχώνεσαι, θα χαθούν δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση..θύμησε μου όλο ξεχνάω (γέρασα) 
> το χεις καθόλου σφίξει και πόσο?


Το γέμισα πριν από 1.5 εβδομάδα 1cc. Είχα και 2 από το χειρουργείο. 
Εχθές τα παιξα κι ολάς με ένα κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα που προσπάθησα να φάω. Πρώτη φορά, μου κόλλησε, με επιασε λοξυγγας και νόμισα ότι θα τα κακαρώσω... Τελικά την γλύτωσα. :Smile: 
Όσο για τις οδοντιατρικές σου εργασίες, επειδή έχω περάσει κι εγώ διάφορα με τα δόντια μου το αντιμετώπιζα με ύπνο. Επαιρνα και upsalgin που είναι σαν ασπιρίνη, αναβράζον. Πολύ αποτελεσματικό.

----------


## 2good2btrue

> _Originally posted by bionic_
> ααχ ευχαριστώ.. κι εγώ σε Losec vs Zandac ψηφίζω Losec...
> δυστυχώς η θεραπεία στο οδοντογιατρό θα κρατήσει μήνες.. ας είναι 
> καλά η περιοδοντίτιδα και κάτι εμφυτεύματα που θα βάλω..
> τη στέγη Καλατράβα θα φτιάξω στο στόμα.. και μέχρι τότε θα πρέπει
> να τρώω με το καλαμάκι.. πάντως παγωτό δεν ξανατρώω.. 
> γιατί μετά τον οδοντογιατρό θα τρέχω στους ψυχιάτρους πάλι...


Καλημέρα!!! Εύχομαι να περάσει γρήγορότερα η ταλαιπωρία σου με τον οδοντίατρο!! Σχετικά με το τι θα κάνεις αυτή την περίοδο..... μήπως να έπαιρνες τον γιάτρό σου να του το συζητήσεις; μπορεί να έχει να σου προτείνει κάτι που δεν έχουμε σκεφτεί εμείς!!

Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω θερμά ειδικά εσένα bionic και τον gaspe για το γεγονός ότι με συμβουλέψατε και με βοηθήσατε πολύ ώστε να μπορέσω να καταλήξω στην επιλογή γιατρού, χωρίς να προσπαθήσετε να με επηρεάσετε. Ο Σαχπαζίδης μου έκανε πολύ καλή εντύπωση, με κέρδισε μπορώ να πω, είναι φανερή η μεγάλη του εμπειρία. Πρέπει επίσης να αναφέρω ότι το γεγονός ότι προερχόμουν συστημένη και από άτομα του forum έπαιξε "εξαιρετικώς" θετικό ρόλο!!!!!!  :Wink:  if you know what I mean!!!  :Smile:  την άλλη εβδομάδα έχω ήδη κλείσει ραντεβού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ σας μιλώ ειλικρίνά!!! θα είμαι και εγώ μία δεμένη πλέον αλλά ελεύθερη να ζήσω αυτά που θέλω και όπως τα θέλω!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bionic_ed

Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για σένα 2good..
ξέρω πως νοιώθεις αυτή τη στιγμή.. την μέρα που έκλεισα ημερομηνία πετούσα από τη χαρά μου! 
θα θελα να σου γράψω κι άλλα αλλά σήμερα έχω πυρετό και είμαι να με κλαιν οι ρέγγες..
με έχετε κάνει και σας έχω αγαπήσει τόσο πολύ που νοιώθω λες και θα πάει να χειρουργηθεί δικός μου
άνθρωπος.. είμαι πολύ τυχερή τελικά που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ που έχει τόσες πολλές διαφορετικές
και ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικότητες..
σχετικά με το γιατρό δεν τον παίρνω τηλ γιατί θα μου πει να πάω να το ξεσφίξω  :Big Grin: 

καστανάκι: το αγαπημένο μου παυσίπονο είναι το depon. αλλά τι να μου κάνει όταν πρόκειτε
για την στέγη Καλατράβα? "τοπαρώνκατεδαφίζετε" στόμα μου...πάντως Niflamol δεν ξαναπαίρνω με ξετίναξε..
με το δακτύλιο δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα στα φάρμακα, και αντιβίωση Zinadol που είναι τεράστιο χάπι
καταπίνω μια χαρά και χωρίς πρόβλημα..μόνο τα αντιφλεγμονώδη είναι no-no.

Βέρα: είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη για σένα. Τα πας πολύ καλά!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
υ.γ. Ζητήτε σούπα κομπλέ.. με κοτοπουλάκι, καροτάκι επαγγελματική!

----------


## YiannisD

Εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την Δευτερα, αν δεν εχω χασει, θα εχω παρει ισως κ 1 κιλο. Το περιμενω, οποτε δεν αγχωνομαι !!!

----------


## bionic_ed

> _Originally posted by YiannisD_
> θα εχω παρει ισως κ 1 κιλο.


Με τίποτα.. όσο και να το ζορίσεις..  :Big Grin:

----------


## YiannisD

Καλα λοιπον...Θα το ζορισω για να δω  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bera

εγω δεν εβαλα αλλα εχασα και ειμαι 86 σημερα.

----------


## bionic_ed

τότε προς τι τα .. μαύρα ρούχα? 
χρόνια πολλά Βέρα και μπράβο που έχασες κι άλλα κιλά!!

----------


## bera

χρόνια πολλά bionic. αλλα δεν ειμαι καλα ειχα ενα ασχειμο πασχα.

----------


## YiannisD

Update 25/04.....140 kg!

Μετα απο προσπαθεια μου με οβελια(εννοειται κ πετσουλες)/κρασι, απειρο ουισκι (μπομπα βεβαιως!), εχασα 2 κιλα την τελευταια εβδομαδα ! Απιστευτο !

----------


## Vangelis_ed

Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να σου πω μπραβο η να σε βρισω!!!
Χεχεχεχε...

Ετσι μπραβο ρε μαγκα!

----------


## bionic_ed

για άλλη μια φορά πόσο δίκιο είχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## YiannisD

Eλα μου ντε !

----------


## sad_ed

97.7... πήρα 1 κιλό... :S
Θα το χάσω όμως το ρημάδι!!!

----------


## bionic_ed

και πάλι sad εγώ μετά απο γιορτές έπαιρνα τουλάχιστον 4-5!
ένα κιλό ίσον τίποτα γιατί μπορεί να είναι κατακράτηση υγρών..
αύριο μπορεί να μην υπάρχει στη ζυγαριά το πιθανότερο!

----------


## sad_ed

Ναι εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι καλό γιατί είχε συνηθήσει ο οργανισμός στο λίγο φαγητό μία φορά την ημέρα και τώρα μετά από αυτό θα ξεκολήσω κιόλας... να μπω στην επόμενη δεκάδα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leon_ed

Εγώ σήμερα έπεσα στα 123 απο τα 130 που ήμουν την Μ. Τρίτη που έβαλα τον δακτύλιο!  :Smile:

----------


## bionic_ed

Συγχαρητήρια!!! Μπράβο Leo! έγραψες για την επέμβαση? γιατί δεν θυμάμαι

----------


## Leon_ed

Ναι έχω γράψει  :Smile:

----------


## freddo

ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια την περασμενη Τριτη, 25 Απριλιου


και δυστυχως πηρα 600 γραμμαρια....


απο 102.8 πηγα 103.4....


και να φανταστεισ κανεισ οτι δεν εκανα και καμια φοβερη ατασθαλεια


ελπιζς σε 2 μερεσ που χαναζυγιζομαι να τα εχω χασει...



για ψυχολογικουσ λογουσ δεν αλλαζω το signature εκπιζω να μη σασ πειραζει....

----------


## YiannisD

Update & Αλλαγη υπογραφης ! 138 Kg

Mειον 2 κ χτες εφαγα σε ενα Κρητικο κουτουκο στον Πειραια! Γιουπιιιιι

----------


## bionic_ed

αμάν δεν σε προλαβαίνω με τίποτα λέμε!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 2good2btrue

> _Originally posted by YiannisD_
> Update & Αλλαγη υπογραφης ! 138 Kg
> 
> Mειον 2 κ χτες εφαγα σε ενα Κρητικο κουτουκο στον Πειραια! Γιουπιιιιι


Ξανά μπράβο σου Γιάννη!!!!! (σου έχω πει συγχαρητήρια και σε άλλο post γι΄αυτό  :Wink:  ) 

Δηλαδή τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες ακολουθείς συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής? δίαιτα? ή το γράφεις απλώς επειδή ήταν ακριβώς την προηγούμενη ημέρα από το ζύγισμά σου?

----------


## YiannisD

Δεν κανω καμια απολυτως διατροφη. Τρωω οτι μου αρεσει απλα λιγο. Ολα τα αλλα τα εχει αναλαβει ο δαχτυλιος.

----------


## Vangelis_ed

Παμε ρε Γιανναρε!!!

Τελικα, οπως σου εχω πει και αλλου, κυριως λογω ηλικιας αισθανομαι πιο κοντα σε σενα, και καθε φορα τα νεα σου με χαροποιουν σαν να τα εχω χασει εγω τα κιλα!

Μακαρι να καταφερω το 50% απο οτι εχεις καταφερει εσυ!

Παμε γερα!

----------


## sad_ed

Koυνήθηκε η ζυγαριά... 96...  :Big Grin:

----------


## maraki_ed

Εμένα δεν κουνιέται... στα μείον 6 που ήμουνα την πρώτη βδομάδα είμαι τρεις βδομαδες τώρα...

Ουαααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## dora_ed

> _Originally posted by maraki_
> Εμένα δεν κουνιέται... στα μείον 6 που ήμουνα την πρώτη βδομάδα είμαι τρεις βδομαδες τώρα...
> 
> Ουαααααααααααααααααααααα


Text_

Ανυπομονάκι...!!! Τι αγχώνεσαι παιδί μου... Αφού ο γιατρός σου είπε ότι θα σου σφίξει το φιογκάκι μετά το μήνα.... Δες το και από τη θετική πλευρά... έχασες κιόλας 6 κιλά και κατάφερες να διατηρήσεις αυτή την απώλεια! ʼλλοι τα ξαναπέρνουν πίσω!... Cool baby!_

----------


## maraki_ed

Ναι.. αλλά... σκέφτομαι... τώρα με το ζόρι τρώω μισή μερίδα... άμα μου το σφίξει τι θα γίνει.... ούτε μισό ποτήρι νερό δεν πίνω άνετα...

----------


## Anastasia_ed

ξεκίνησα χτες.... 78 κιλά 
ελπίζω την ερχόμενη δευτέρα να έχω να γράψω κάτι καλό από απώλεια γιατί το χω ρίξει σε πολύ αυστηρες καταστάσεις

----------


## bionic_ed

Αναστασία καλως ήρθες στο eating disorders! δοκίμασε την δίαιτα Ατκινς
ή τουλάχιστον κόψε τελείως τη ζάχαρη και τα αμυλώδη για άαμεση απώλεια βάρους.
επίσης πίνε τουλάχιστον ένα μιση λίτρο νερό! είναι απίστευτος λιποδιαλύτης

----------


## sad_ed

Και ναι φιλες και φίλοι, σήμερα έδειξε 95,4! Ευχαριστώ! Μπορείτε να καθίσετε....

----------


## YiannisD

όοοοοολε ! όοοοοολε !όοοοοολε !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kastano

Εγώ ακόμα στα ίδια.... Sad πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα και για όλους δηλαδή που χάνουν.... Εκοψα κι εγώ ψωμιά και γλυκά και αναμένω αποτελέσματα... άντε να δούμε!

----------


## 2good2btrue

> _Originally posted by sad_
> Και ναι φιλες και φίλοι, σήμερα έδειξε 95,4! Ευχαριστώ! Μπορείτε να καθίσετε....


μπρρρρρρρρρααααααααααββββ βββββοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!

----------


## sad_ed

Τρώω ελάχιστα όμως, δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα δακτυλίου αλλά υπάρχει μέρα που μπορεί να φάω μόνο δύο τοστ. Κάτι περίρεργο συμβαίνει... Τρώω μόνο από ανάγκη, κι αυτό γιατί πρέπει να φάω... τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Αυτό δεν το κάνει ο δακτύλιος...

----------


## YiannisD

Ειναι ψυχολογικο πιστευω...

----------


## kleiw_ed

Μπράβο Sad! Δεν έχω εμπειρία από δακτύλιο οπότε δεν ξέρω πώς πρέπει να είναι η ορεξή σου... Μακάρι πάντως να μπορούσα κι εγώ να πεινάω λιγότερο!!!!!!!

----------


## bera

εγω 85 σημερα. sad βραβο καλα τα πας.

----------


## sad_ed

Φταίει ο έρωτας;;;  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kleiw_ed

Όπα!!! Τι ακούω sad? Σε χτύπησαν τα βέλη του φτερωτού θεού? ʼντε κι εμείς κουμπάροι! :;

----------


## sad_ed

Αχ ναι, ειδικά τη Bionic τη θέλω παρανυφάκι!!!

----------


## bionic_ed

αααααα πως μου ξέφυγε αυτό το post!! -11 σε τόσο λίγο καιρό! Μπράβο SAD! 
τα πας πολύ καλά αν και σένα σε φοβόμουν λίγο γιατί ήσουν μέσα στην αντίδραση
τον πρώτο καιρό! μέχρι το Καλοκαίρι 8α χεις φτάσει την 20 άρα και θα σαι πολύ καλή!!!
όσο για την ανορεξία το πιστεύω, υπάρχουν μέρες που ξεχνάω να φάω.. μα δεν λένε
πως άμα κάνεις δίαιτα μικραίνει το στομάχι? εγώ εκεί το αποδίδω και στην καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση!
αα και με το μαλακό τα τεκνά..  :Big Grin:

----------


## sad_ed

Ναι όμως δεν κάνω δίαιτα, σήμερα πήρα ένα μικρό προφιτερόλ από κείνο που είχα πάρει την άλλη φορά αν θυμάστε, έφαγα το μισό, μπούκωσα και το άλλο το πέταξα, απλά για τη λιγούρα που λένε, τρώω ότι μου κατέβει απλά δεν σκέφτομαι όλη την ώρα το φαί, το βράδυ που πάω σπίτι λέω πρέπει κάτι να φάω γιατι θα μου πέσουν τα μαλλιά :P...ειδικά αν βαριέμαι κιόλας δεν τρώω τίποτα λέω αστο αύριο αμα ξυπνήσω θα πάρω καμια τυρόπιτα το πρωί, παιδιά... δεν είμαι εγώ... νομίζω χρειάζομαι εξορκιστή, κάτι με έχει κυριέυσει.... :S

P.S. Σας είπα πόσο αγαπάω το δακτύλιο; Ναι ε; Καλά σκάω....
P.S. (To Bionic) Με το μαλακό;;; ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anna75_ed

αχ βρε sad ποσο σε ζηλευω μακαρι και εγω να μπορουσα να πω τα ιδια ...

----------


## sad_ed

Αnna μη ζηλεύεις ... το ότι είσαι εδώ και το ψάχνεις είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή για να κάνεις κι εσύ τη ζωή σου όπως τη θες... όλες και όλοι μπορούμε!! ΟΛΟΙ!!! Θέληση θέλει και κάποιες μικρες θυσίες οι οποίες όταν αρχίσουν να φαίνονται τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα είναι τόσο μηδαμινές.... είναι αυτό που έλεγε και η Bionic, αλλάζει η ζωή σου... εντελώς... όλα τα βλέπεις αισιόδοξα και μπορείς και κάνεις όνειρα που δίσταζες με τόσα κιλά πάνω σου...  :Smile: 

Μη το βάζετε κάτω... παλέψτε το ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anna75_ed

sad εχω βαλει δακτυλιο 2 μερες πριν απο εσενα εχω χασει 10 κιλα ,εχω κανει ηδη 2 ρυθμισεις και κολλησα εκει. απλα δεν εχει μειωθει αρκετα η ποσοτητα φαγητου καμια σχεση βεβαια με πριν αλλα το προφιτερολ εγω μπορω να το τσακισω ολοκληρο . βεβαια κανω υπομονη οπωs με συμβουλεψε η bionic . ευχαριστω

----------


## sad_ed

Κι εγώ μπορώ να το τσακίσω ολόκληρο, όμως απλά δεν το ήθελα... με μπούχτησε... Υπομονή κουκλα... σύντομα θα πάρεις την κατηφόρα...  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Anna75_
> sad εχω βαλει δακτυλιο 2 μερες πριν απο εσενα εχω χασει 10 κιλα ,εχω κανει ηδη 2 ρυθμισεις και κολλησα εκει. απλα δεν εχει μειωθει αρκετα η ποσοτητα φαγητου καμια σχεση βεβαια με πριν αλλα το προφιτερολ εγω μπορω να το τσακισω ολοκληρο . βεβαια κανω υπομονη οπωs με συμβουλεψε η bionic . ευχαριστω


τα ιδια κιλα εχετε χασει και στο ιδιο διαστημα..ειναι μια χαρα για το διαστημα αυτο. γρηγοροτερη απωλεια δεν ειναι καλη για τον οργανισμο σας, δεδομενου οτι δεν εχετε 100 κιλα για χασιμο...ειναι μια χαρα να χανετε σε αυτον τον ρυθμο και σταθερα..

----------


## bionic_ed

> _Originally posted by Anna75_
> sad εχω βαλει δακτυλιο 2 μερες πριν απο εσενα εχω χασει 10 κιλα ,εχω κανει ηδη 2 ρυθμισεις και κολλησα εκει. απλα δεν εχει μειωθει αρκετα η ποσοτητα φαγητου καμια σχεση βεβαια με πριν αλλα το προφιτερολ εγω μπορω να το τσακισω ολοκληρο . βεβαια κανω υπομονη οπωs με συμβουλεψε η bionic . ευχαριστω


Αννα πάντως εγώ με καμιά δίαιτα δεν είχα χάσει δέκα κιλά
σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα! και σκέψου το σπουδαιότερο...πως ότι χάνεις είναι ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!
όχι όπως πριν που είχαμε άγχος.. και άντε να τα χάσω..και ουυφ τα έχασα... και πως να τα διατηρήσω τώρα?? γιατί μας μαθαίνει αργά και σταθερά πως να τρώμε σωστά, πως να κάνουμε καλύτερες διατροφικές επιλογές... όχι δεν θα φάω αυτή τη μαλακία γιατί δεν έχει ούτε βιταμίνες μόνο λιπαρά..
οι σπουδές πάνω στο πόσο διατηρούν αυτοί που έχασαν τα κιλά τους με το δακτύλιο έχουν φτάσει να είναι 8 χρόνων..
και αυτές οι σπουδές δείχνουν πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έχασε πάνω από το 70% του πλεονάζοντος βάρους και το διατηρεί μέχρι και σήμερα. Ακόμα κι όταν φτάσεις στο στόχο σου το να πάρεις 5 κιλά πάλι δεν θα ναι άγχος γιατί ξέρεις πια
πως να τα χάσεις.

----------


## Anna75_ed

έχεις απόλυτο δικιο bionic, απο εχθές μπήκε στο πρόγραμα και διάδρομος άντε να δούμε πόσο θα βοηθήσει και αυτός...

----------


## kleiw_ed

Το θέμα είναι να αποβάλλουμε το άγχος του φαγητού...Εγώ λόγω ενός ατυχήματος που είχα δεν μπορούσα να μαγειρέψω τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες και αναγκαστικά έτρωγα απ΄έξω (όχι όσο παλιότερα αλλά όσο να το κάνεις....), Αύριο έχω διαιτολόγο και ξέρω ότι πιθανόν να έχω πάρει και λίγο αλλά δεν αγχώνομαι γιατί ξέρω πλέον τι πρέπει να κάνω.Δε θα αφήσω τον εαυτό μου να αποκτήσει ξανά ενοχική σχέση με το φαγητό.

----------


## YiannisD

Update & Αλλαγη υπογραφης ! 136.5 Kg

Απο σημερα ξεκιναω κ γυμναστηριο. Πηρα Οκ απο καρδιολογο κ αθλιατρο  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Μπραβο Γιαννη!!
Πολυ καλη κινηση! η γυμναστικη εκτος του οτι θα βοηθησει τον μεταβολισμο σου, θα βοηθησει και στην συσφιξη μετα απο τοσο εντυπωσιακη απωλεια κιλων..
μια και σε πετυχαινω ομως να σου εκφρασω μια απορια που εχω για την επεμβαση σου...
τα κιλα που ειχες στο παρελθον, καταλαβαινουμε ολοι οτι χρειαζονταν μεγαλες ποσοτητες τροφης για να συντηρηθουν, που με τον δακτυλιο ειναι αδυνατο να καταναλωθουν...οποτε με το φτωχο μου το μυαλο σκεφτομαι οτι δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μη χανεις συνεχως κιλα με τοσο δραματικη μειωση της ποσοτητας τροφης...
Για ποιο λογο λοιπον κριθηκε απαραιτητο το γαστρικο μπαι πας? δεν θα εχανες ετσι κι αλλιως ολα σου τα κιλα? το πολυ πολυ λιγο να καθυστερουσες, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι θα τα εχανες με ταχυτητα και παλι....κανω λαθος?

----------


## YiannisD

Εχει να κανει κ με την ποιοτητα των τροφων που τρως. Θα μπορουσα να ειχα κανε μονο δαχτυλιδι, αλλα επειδη εχω εξαρτηση σε καποιες ουσιες που λεγετονται "σοκολατα γαλακτος","πατατακια","μιλκ σεικ" κ φυσικα το ειπα στον γιατρο, εκρινε σαν καλυτερη λυση την συγκεκριμενη εγχειρηση.

Οποτε ισως να μην εχανα κ καθολου αν ειχα μονο δαχτυλιδι  :Wink:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καταλαβα Γιαννη....σαν να εκανες καλα μου φαινεται..  :Smile:

----------


## freddo

γεια σας παιδια....

συγχωρεστε με για την απουσια μου αλλα αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με το ποδι μου ισςσ χρειαστει και χειρουργειο....


κ εχς λιγο τισ κλειστεσ μου


διαβασα τισ θεαματικεσ προοδουσ σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!


μπραβο σε ολουσ σας!


εγω ξεφορτωθηκα το κιλακι που πηρα στισ γιορτεσ και αυριο θα ανεβω στη ζυγαρια να δς τι εχω κανει...πισω στα 102.8 και παμε για τα κατωτερα!!!!

----------


## kleiw_ed

Freddo περαστικά! Εύχομαι να μην είναι τίποτα σοβαρό....  :Smile:

----------


## ThinkPossitive

Edw zigizomaste kathe evdomada?? :Smile: 

84 kila......ouff!Ade na katevainoume siga siga!
Stoxos ta 75kg

----------


## freddo

101....

σε λιγο θα ξεφορτωθω το τριψηφιο.........


χιχιχιχ


Κλειω σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τισ ευχες

----------


## YiannisD

Update & Αλλαγη υπογραφης ! 135.5 Kg

Μονο 1 κιλο εχασα. Μαλλον θα φταινε τα 2 παγωτα του Σαββ/κου! Γρρρρρ Δεν τα ξανακουμπαω !

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ_Κ

Καλημερα,
εγω εβαλα δακτυλιο μαζι με την 2sweet2b4go10 , αλλα...εχω χασει τελικα μονο 7 κιλα....
σε καποια φαση η ζυγαρια εδειχνε -9, αλλα τις επομενες μερες αρχισε να ανεβαινει....
Δεν πειναω και δεν τρωω....περπαταω 1,5 ωρα την ημερα, πινω πολυ νερο.....και εχω σαλταρει...
Λιγοτερο απο οσο τρωω, δεν μπορω να φαω....(300-400θερμιδες την ημερα)

Διαβασα μια ιστοσελιδα που συστησε σε καποια αλλη συζητηση η bionic, για το starvation mode, και τωρα προσπαθω να τρωω λιγο περισσοτερο και πιο συχνα....

Εχετε καμια αλλη ιδεα????

Γυμναστικη ακομα δεν μου επιτρεπει ο γιατρος να κανω......

Μεγαλη πικρα.....τραβαω....ενω ειχα ξεκινησει τοσο καλα....

----------


## kastano

Ε όχι λοιπόν.... Τα έχω πάρει πολύ όμως.... Με μέσο όρο 780 θερμίδες την ημέρα έχασα μισό κιλό ΜΟΝΟ!!!! Ε τί να πώ μάλλον είμαι πολύ γκαντέμω... Τέλος πάντων συνεχίζω και ελπίζω να φταίει κατι άλλο: ότι δεν έχω πάει τουαλέτα 4 μέρες, ότι περιμένω περίοδο.... και περιμένω την άλλη Δευτέρα.... Κι αν τότε πάλι τα ίδια... θα την πετάξω την π_ _ _ _ _α την ζυγαριά....  :Mad:

----------


## 2good2btrue

> _Originally posted by kastano_
> Ε όχι λοιπόν.... Τα έχω πάρει πολύ όμως.... Με μέσο όρο 780 θερμίδες την ημέρα έχασα μισό κιλό ΜΟΝΟ!!!! Ε τί να πώ μάλλον είμαι πολύ γκαντέμω... Τέλος πάντων συνεχίζω και ελπίζω να φταίει κατι άλλο: ότι δεν έχω πάει τουαλέτα 4 μέρες, ότι περιμένω περίοδο.... και περιμένω την άλλη Δευτέρα.... Κι αν τότε πάλι τα ίδια... θα την πετάξω την π_ _ _ _ _α την ζυγαριά....


Μη στεναχωριέσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!! απο την άλλη εβδομάδα θα κατέβει η $%¬/(¬%$ ζυγαριά!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kastano

Μακάρι, γιατί αλλιώς δεν τις γλυτώνει τις κλωτσιές η ζυγαριά... Πήρα και μια κρέμα της Oriflame για την κοιλιά και πασαλείβομαι (έτσι νομίζω γράφεται) νυχθημερόν.... Εσύ 2good2btrue πως πας? Το ηθικόν?

----------


## bionic_ed

> _Originally posted by ΜΑΡΙΑ_Κ_
> Δεν πειναω και δεν τρωω....περπαταω 1,5 ωρα την ημερα, πινω πολυ νερο.....και εχω σαλταρει...
> Λιγοτερο απο οσο τρωω, δεν μπορω να φαω....(300-400θερμιδες την ημερα)


αφού περπατάς 1.5 ώρα την ημέρα άρα κάνεις γυμναστική!
και συνδυασμό με τις πρωτείνες διατηρείς το μυικό σου ιστό..
όμως 300-400 θερμίδες = τίποτα και είσαι σε starvation mode 100% ! πρέπει να φας κάτι παραπάνω.. επίσης δοκίμασε να σταματήσεις την πρωτείνη για 2-3 μέρες να δεις αν κουνηθεί η ζυγαριά.. παιδιά μην απελπίζεστε εσείς κάνετε ότι καλύτερο!
και τα γεύματα σας προσέχετε, και το νερό σας και όλα..
τώρα θέλει κι λίγη υπομονή.. μέχρι να σας το επιβεβαιώσει
και η π_ _ _ _ _ _α η ζυγαριά! μέχρι τότε πάρτε μια μεζούρα 
και δείτε και τους πόντους που χάνετε τους τρελλούς!
δείτε το στα ρούχα..

----------


## bionic_ed

> _Originally posted by kastano_
> Τέλος πάντων συνεχίζω και ελπίζω να φταίει κατι άλλο: ότι δεν έχω πάει τουαλέτα 4 μέρες, ότι περιμένω περίοδο.... και 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> περιμένω την άλλη Δευτέρα.... Κι αν τότε πάλι τα ίδια... θα την πετάξω την π_ _ _ _ _α την ζυγαριά....


((κάστανο αν ζυγιστείς μετά την περίοδο και δεν έχεις χάσει..
θα αυτοχαστουκιστώ!!)) πριν την περίοδο στα είπα δεν στα είπα?.. παίρνω 1-2 κιλά, έχω διάθεση να σκίσω γλυκά..και νεύρα τρομερά  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

κάνε κάτι μόνο για την τουαλέτα..
τα γνωστά δηλαδή.. δημητριακά, wittabix, κανα kiwi, κανα δαμάσκηνο και καλά περιοδικά  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## bionic_ed

θέλει λιγάκη ΥπομοΝιήηηη που θα λεγε κι η Αμαλία!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kastano

> _Originally posted by bionic_
> θέλει λιγάκη ΥπομοΝιήηηη που θα λεγε κι η Αμαλία!


Το ελπίζω... γιατι θα μου την βαρέσει πολύ ασχημα..... Εσυ όμως μια χαρά τα πας... :Smile:  Μπραβο.... Πολύ σε ζηλέυω...

----------


## kastano

Με την καλή έννοια πάντα... :Wink:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by ΜΑΡΙΑ_Κ_
> Καλημερα,
> εγω εβαλα δακτυλιο μαζι με την 2sweet2b4go10 , αλλα...εχω χασει τελικα μονο 7 κιλα....
> σε καποια φαση η ζυγαρια εδειχνε -9, αλλα τις επομενες μερες αρχισε να ανεβαινει....
> Δεν πειναω και δεν τρωω....περπαταω 1,5 ωρα την ημερα, πινω πολυ νερο.....και εχω σαλταρει...
> Λιγοτερο απο οσο τρωω, δεν μπορω να φαω....(300-400θερμιδες την ημερα)
> 
> Διαβασα μια ιστοσελιδα που συστησε σε καποια αλλη συζητηση η bionic, για το starvation mode, και τωρα προσπαθω να τρωω λιγο περισσοτερο και πιο συχνα....
> 
> ...


δεν εχω κανει δαχτυλιο εγω παιδι μου, μαλλον την 2good2btrue εννοεις  :Smile: 

γιατι αγχωνεσαι? γιατι να τρως λιγοτερες απο 400 θερμιδες(και πολυ λιγες ειναι), γιατι να χασεις πανω απο 7 κιλα?
μην καθεσαι πανω απο τη ζυγαρια και περιμενεις ποτε θα κουνησει...
ζησε φυσιολογικα τη ζωη σου, ακολουθα τις οδηγιες διατροφης για τον δαχτυλιο και ολα θα πανε καλα...τι περιμενες> να χανεις 20 κιλα τη βδομαδα? το ξερεις οπως και ολοι οτι ο καταιγιστικος ρυθμος στο χασιμο κιλων ειναι και μυς και υγρα και σκετη καταπονηση για τον οργανισμο, οπως κι οτι η μεγαλη στερηση στην τροφη φερνει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα και στον οργανισμο και στον μεταβολισμο...
μια χαρα τα πας, κανε μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη και θα τα χασεις ολα.

----------


## freddo

γεια σας 


ζυγισμα σημερα και επιτελους!!!

εσπασα το φραγμα των 100!!!!!


99.7


γιουπι !γιουπι!

----------


## lina_ed

Αχ τι καλά! Επιτέλους... να και καλά νέα! Μπράβο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο ο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## freddo

σε ευχαριστω Λινα να σαι καλα!!!


χαιρομαι οταν βρισκς συμπαρασταση εδς και στα καλα κ στα κακα!!!

----------


## WeepingMoon_ed

Δεν ζυγίζομαι, αλλά παρακολουθώ τη διαφορά από τα ρούχα μου και ενίοτε μετριέμαι.
Μετά από ένα μήνα τρελλής πείνας, το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να μη με σφίγγει ένα παντελόνι μου (αυτός ήταν και ο 1ος μου στόχος).
Τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες, δεν έπαιρνα πάνω από 700 θερμίδες (τις έπαιρνα κυρίως από υγρή τροφή, όπως γάλα, χυμούς και σούπες).
Μετά το ανέβασα σιγά σιγά στις 1000-1200.
Είναι normal αυτό το πράγμα για άνθρωπο με 160+ κιλά;
Το καλό της ιστορίας ήταν ότι έκλεισε απίστευτα το στομάχι μου, με αποτέλεσμα να υποφέρω προσπαθόντας να φάω ένα μπούτι κοτόπουλο (μα με τίποτα δεν κατέβαινε...).
Σκέφτομαι μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι στην ελάχιστη μυϊκή μάζα που έχει το σώμα μου και δεν κάνει τις καύσεις που θα έπρεπε;
Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες, αλλά κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ να κάνω δίαιτα, τα ίδια γίνονται. Τί στο καλό συμβαίνει;
Ευτυχώς δεν μ' έχει πάρει ακόμα από κάτω. Απλά νευριάζω πολύ και γκρινιάζω μετά σε όποιον βρω. :P

----------


## YiannisD

Update 22/05: 133,2 kg

To Basket/γυμναστηριο αρχιζει να κανει δουλεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## bionic_ed

Yooo HOoo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ένα ακόμα και σπας το φράγμα των 60 κιλών! You Own! You RuLeee!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kleiw_ed

Ξέχασα να σας πω με το ατύχημα κι όλα αυτά ότι ζυγίστηκα την Παρασκευή και είμαι 119 κιλά! Ελπίζω να μην τα πάρω τώρα με την ξάπλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## bionic_ed

Κλειώ έτσι! ΓΕΡΑ και δυνατά και με τσαμπουκά!! μην το βάλεις κάτω!!
εσύ θα βάλεις τα γυαλιά σε μας τους χειρουργημένους!! ακόμα και με σπασμένο πόδι...!!!
όταν ο άνθρωπος θέλει κι η μοίρα μπορεί!

----------


## freddo

πραβο Κλειω


μια χαρακ μην αγχωνεσαι...

εγω αυτη την εβδομαδα εκανα ατασθαλειες και πηρα μισο κιλακι...


100.300 λοιπον...

φτου!!! φτου!!!!

----------


## freddo

εχω αρχισει λιγο να αγχωνομαι....εχω ψιλοκολλησει στα κιλα και με το παραμικρο παιρνω....

ουφ!!!!

λιγο παραπανω λαδακι η λιγο παραπανω κρεατακι κ τσουπ!!να το το κιλακι!!!


σνιφ!σνιφ!

----------


## lina_ed

ΜΗ! ΜΗ! ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΕΣΑΙ!!!!!!!
Αυτά κάνω κι εγώ και έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα μου ασανσέρ. Χαλαρά και πρόσεχε όσο μπορείς να μην κάνεις ατασθαλίες. Λέω ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ. Εγώ είμαι κολλημένη πάλι στα 86, αλλά τουλάχιστον ξεπέρασα την κρίση κι έχασα ό,τι είχα βάλει." Βγάλε τη γλώσσα " στα φαγητά κι αυτά θα τσαντιστούν και θα σ' αφήσουν ήσυχη...

----------


## singlemother

Επειδή πάντα Σαββατοκύριακα κάνω τις ατασθαλίες μου, θα αρχίσω να ζυγίζομαι κάθε Παρασκευή. Τα νεότερα είναι ... 108.8, 1 κιλάκι και κάτι ψιλά κάτω. Not bad! Freddo κουράγιο, είμαι στα αρχικά κυβικά σου!

----------


## lina_ed

Μια χαρά πας. Και η Παρασκευή είναι καλή μέρα για ζύγισμα, έχεις και περιθώριο να "μαζέψεις" τα έκτροπα του Σαββατοκύριακου... :-) ...

----------


## lina_ed

Θα ήθελα να σας κάνω και μια ... άσχετη ερώτηση. Γιατί μαδάνε τα νύχια μου; Φλούδες βγαίνουν, κυρίως στις άκρες. Αναγκάστηκα να τα κόβω κοντά. Μόλις μεγαλώσουν λίγο, χραπ, κομμάτι βγαίνει από πάνω και μένει το κάτω μέρος αδυνατισμένο. Λέτε να μου λείπει τίποτα λόγω της μακρύχρονης δίαιτας; Δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κάνω, αλλά μου τη σπάνε πάρα πολύ τα βλαμμένα (τα νύχια εννοώ)!

----------


## maraki_ed

Μπράβο βρε Lina, μου θύμισες αυτό που ήθελα κι εγώ να ρωτήσω... εμένα τα νύχια μου γεμίσαν άσπρα σημάδια για πρώτη φορά, ξέρετε από αυτά που λένε ότι γίνονται από έλλειψη ασβεστίου... Κι εγώ από τη δίαιτα το ' παθα άραγε???

----------


## lina_ed

ʼντε... μπας και μας πει κανένας τι να κάνουμε! Δεν έχω αντίρρηση να πάρω ασβέστιο.

----------


## delight

Θα σου έλεγα να πας σε γιατρό, αλλά στο παρελθόν όταν είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και πήγα στον γιατρό αφού με κοίταξε περίεργα που είπε να μην χτυπάω τα νύχια μου σε σκληρές επιφάνειες (;;;;;;;; :Wink:  και να μην τα δαγκώνω, πράγμα που δεν έκανα βέβαια αλλά δεν μου έδωσε περιθώρια για περαιτέρω συζήτηση (βλέπεις ήταν και γιατρός του ΙΚΑ, κουράστηκε ο καημένος)

----------


## marinaki_ed

Δική μου συμβουλή, επειδή έχω και γώ μόνιμα μετά την εγκυμοσύνη αυτό το πρόβλημα στα νύχια μου είναι δείγμα έλλειψης βιταμίνης Ε. Υπάρχει στο φαρμακείο το Eviol αμπουλάκια στρογγυλά με λαδάκι μέσα βιταμίνης Ε. Πολύ φθηνό και πολύ θαυματουργό. 

Κάθε βράδυ σπάτε με μια βελονίτσα την αμπούλα και βάζετε μια σταγονίτσα σε κάθε νυχάκι, απαλό μασάζ στα δακτυλάκια και μετά νάνι.

Καλό είναι να πάτε και σε μια καλή αισθητικό άκρων (μανικιούρ) και να περιποιήστε τακτικά τα χεράκια και τα ποδαράκια σας. Χάρτινη λίμα για λιμάρισμα και πάντα προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση.

Φυσικά τα αμπουλάκια Eviol καταπίνονται και βοηθούν στην ενυδάτωση του δέρματος και σε βοηθούν να έχεις καλή διάθεση.Αυτά.Μάκια

----------


## YiannisD

Update 29/05/2006 : 131.4kg  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lina_ed

Μπράβο ρε Γιάννη! Σκίζεις!

Λοιπόν, θα δοκιμάσω την Ε στα νύχια, να δούμε τι θα γίνει.... Τα ξέρω αυτά τα χαπάκια τα στρογγυλά. Ξέρεις τι κάνουν μ' αυτά; Τα σπάνε μ' ένα ψαλιδάκι, και αλοίφουν τη βιταμίνη απευθείας γύρω γύρω από τα μάτια και σε όλο το πρόσωπο και είναι λέει καλύτερο κι από τις πιο ακριβές κρέμες. Ομολογώ πως για τα νύχια δεν το είχα φανταστεί... Ευχαριστώ και ...οψόμεθα!

----------


## freddo

αυτο ηταν λοιπον κολλησα.....


ανεβαικοταβαινω 500 γραμμαρια πανο κατο εδς και 3 εβδομαδες


100 ακριβως εδειξε χτες η ζυγαρια...τα νευρα μου!!!!

----------


## bera

εγω κατεβηκα στα 83 κιλα επιτελους μετα γεμισμα:-) και δεν τρωω πια ουτε παγωτο ουτε γλυκα τα σταματησα..

----------


## nicky_ed

μπραβο Βερουλα!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by freddo_
> αυτο ηταν λοιπον κολλησα.....
> 
> 
> ανεβαικοταβαινω 500 γραμμαρια πανο κατο εδς και 3 εβδομαδες
> 
> 
> 100 ακριβως εδειξε χτες η ζυγαρια...τα νευρα μου!!!!


φρεντο δεν μπορω να θυμηθω αν εχεις κανει επεμβαση η οχι...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by lina_
> ΜΗ! ΜΗ! ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΕΣΑΙ!!!!!!!
> Αυτά κάνω κι εγώ και έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα μου ασανσέρ. Χαλαρά και πρόσεχε όσο μπορείς να μην κάνεις ατασθαλίες. Λέω ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ. Εγώ είμαι κολλημένη πάλι στα 86, αλλά τουλάχιστον ξεπέρασα την κρίση κι έχασα ό,τι είχα βάλει." Βγάλε τη γλώσσα " στα φαγητά κι αυτά θα τσαντιστούν και θα σ' αφήσουν ήσυχη...


η εκπτωση που σου καναμε στα 88 κιλα λειτουργησε τελικα....
μηπως να γραψεις τωρα 84 και να προσπαθησεις να τα δικαιολογησεις ?  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by kleiw_
> Ξέχασα να σας πω με το ατύχημα κι όλα αυτά ότι ζυγίστηκα την Παρασκευή και είμαι 119 κιλά! Ελπίζω να μην τα πάρω τώρα με την ξάπλα!!!!!!!!


μπραβο κλειω!!
ψυχραιμια και ολα θα πανε καλα...αν συνηθισεις την ξαπλα κατασταση σου σε συνδυασμο με την διατροφη, ετσι και θα συνεχισεις. δεν υπαρχει λογος να την χαλασεις στην πορεια.

----------


## kleiw_ed

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 2sweet!!! Η αλήθεια είναι πως ξέφυγα 2 φορές αλλά τώρα επανήλθα δυναμικά!

----------


## KLEONIKI_ed

19/9/2006
88,4 KGS

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μπραβο Κλεονικη !!!!!
και εις κατωτερα  :Smile:

----------


## gogo_thess

γεια σας. μπηκα τυχαια μια μερα στο site και βλεποντας το τι εχετε καταφερει θελω και εγω να ξεκινησω διαιτα γιατι ηρθε η ωρα μου δεν παει αλλο, εχω να χασω αρκετα κιλα αλλα θα ηθελα αν ξερει κανεις καμια διαιτα που να φευγουν γρηγορα τα κιλα γιατι απογοητευομαι πολυ γρηγορα και τα παραταω.
ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

δεν ξερω πως να το πω 
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ!!!!!!!!

δε θυμαμαι ποσο καιρο εχω να ζυγιστω, λιγο βαριομουν και λιγο φοβομουν...λιγο νοιωθω οτι παρατρωω καλα για να χανω κιολας...
μολις ζυγιστηκα κι εχω χασει 2 κιλα....
ισως λιγο κλεμενο το ζυγισμα γιατι ζυγιστηκα τωρα νηστικη με πρωινο μονο, ενω συνηθως ζυγιζομαι πρωι νηστικη...

ομως ειδα 2 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα τα διεκδικησω!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ!
(τελος του πανηγυρισμου, καλησπερα σας  :Smile: )

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by gogo_thess_
> γεια σας. μπηκα τυχαια μια μερα στο site και βλεποντας το τι εχετε καταφερει θελω και εγω να ξεκινησω διαιτα γιατι ηρθε η ωρα μου δεν παει αλλο, εχω να χασω αρκετα κιλα αλλα θα ηθελα αν ξερει κανεις καμια διαιτα που να φευγουν γρηγορα τα κιλα γιατι απογοητευομαι πολυ γρηγορα και τα παραταω.
> ευχαριστω πολυ.


οχι κουκλα μου, δεν εχω να σου πω καμια διαιτα που να φευγουν γρηγορα τα κιλα..
κι εγω εχω πολλα κιλα και χανω αργα, και τρωω σαν ανθρωπος...γιατι να σου προτεινω να φας το κεφαλι σου?

το απογοητευεσαι γρηγορα και τα παρατας ειναι το προβλημα!

κι εγω γιαυτο τα παρατουσα...
αποφασισα να μην απογοητευτω και να μη τα παρατησω , οσο χρονο κι αν παρει, με ανταλλαγμα να μη πεινασω και να μην αρρωστησω...καλη ανταλλαγη δεν ειναι?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

λοιπον, το κανα....ζυγιστηκα!!!
υπολογιζα απ το φαι που εκανα οτι ειμαι περιπου 1-2 κιλα συν, με καλυτερη προβλεψη να ειμαι στα ιδια..
κι ομως εχω χασει ενα κιλο ακομα!
ειλικρινα θα ειμαι ευτυχης αν θα μπορω να τρωω στο μελλον οσο ετρωγα αυτο το μηνα κι απλα να μη παχαινω, οχι να αδυνατιζω...
οστοσο θα προσπαθησω να βελτιωθω γιατι εχω δρομο ακομα..

οι μονοι οροι που μου ειχα βαλει και δεν παρενεβην τελευταιως, ηταν το καθημερινο πρωινο, την υποχρεωτικη σαλατα και το υποχρεωτικο φρουτο...
σε ολα τα υπολοιπα και κυριως στις ποσοτητες (δυστυχως) ειχα κανει μεγαλες εκπτωσεις, ΕΚΤΟΣ απο τα γλυκα , που αν κι εφαγα ηταν ελαχιστα...(ουτε πιτσες, πιτα-γυρο, πατατες τηγανητες, τυροπιτες, η ψωμια περαν του πρωινου, εφαγα...)

----------


## Εβελυν

Sweet μου, ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη για σενα!!!! Μπραβο!!! Ενα κιλο ειναι ενα κιλο!!!! Σου εύχομαι καλη συνεχει αστην κάθοδο!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

σ ευχαριστω για τις ευχες εβελυν :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εχασα ενα κιλο ακομα..
αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειμαι σε φαση καθοδου απο το οτι χανω ενω τρωω πραγματικα ΚΑΛΑ. Οχι υπερβολικα, αλλα καλα .
αν βρω την διαθεση να προσπαθησω θα εχω διαφορα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα συμβει..
αρκει να αναφερω οτι εχω ενα κολλημα με τα κασιους τελευταιως και τρωω σχεδον καθημερινα μερικα  :Smile:

----------


## KLEONIKI_ed

σουητ!
τι συμπτωση! και γω εχασα ενα κιλουδακι ενω εχω αυτον τον καιρο ενα κόλλημα με τα καρυδια και καθε πρωί τρώω καμμια δεκαρια κομματια με 1 κ.γλ ταχινι και 1 κ.γλ μέλι. Τελικά αυτο το πρωινο με κρατάει χορτάτη μέχρι τις 14.00 ανετα που τρωω μεσημεριανο.
Αντε παιδια καλο κουραγιο!Πίσω και τα φάγαμε(τα κιλα εννοω)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

:Smile: 
σε συγχαιρω και για το κιλουδακι και για την υγειινη παχυντικη επιλογη..
μπορει να εχει τις θερμιδουλες του το πρωινο σου, αλλα ειναι γεματο θρεπτικα συστατικα και επιπλεον ειναι πρωινο, αρα ακομα πιο ευεργετικο για τον οργανισμο σου.
νομιζω οτι αν οταν δεν μπορουμε να περιορισουμε τις θερμιδες, κανουμε τις θρεπτικοτερες επιλογες απ τις πιο αχρηστες (πχ καρυδια με μελι αντι πατατακια και τουρτες)
ειναι το καλυτερο που μπορουμε να κανουμε και ο οργανισμος μας θα μας ανταμοιψει...
(εγω παλι τα κασιους τα τρωω βραδυ, δυστυχως  :Smile: )

----------


## Kitty_ed

61.5/57/47
Αντε πότε θα έρθει το Πάσχα...!!!!

----------


## angel_sky

γιατι σταματησε αυτο το θεμα τοσο καιρο?
το βρισκω πολυ ενδιαφερον και πολυ ενθαρρυντικο!!!

λοιπον 10/1/2007 (ΚΑλη Χρονια)
75

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγώ (πια) δεν ζυγίζομαι ούτε μέσα στην ημέρα,ούτε μέσα στην εβδομάδα αλλά μόνο στον διαιτολόγο μου,μία φορά τον μήνα.
Και αυτό το κάνω γιατί δεν θέλω η όλη διαδικασία να μου γίνει βραχνάς και να λέω πω-πω δεν έχασα ούτε γραμμάριο,ή πήρα 500 γρμ κλπ.
Το θεωρώ ψυχοφθόρο  :Smile:

----------


## angel_sky

Ισως να εχεις δικιο!
ειναι ψυχοφθορα η διαδικασια του ζυγισματος
(εγω ειχα αρρωστησει τοσο που τοσο πριν οσο και κατα την 
διαρκεια βουλιμικων επεισοδιων ανεβοκατεβαινα στην ]
ζυγαρια να δω ποσο χανω και δεν σταματουσα αν δεν εφτανα εκει που ηθελα!
ειναι απολυτα αρρωστο αυτο το ξέρω!)

το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον πιστευω οτι θα μου 
εδινε κουραγιο και θα με πεισμωνε περισσοτερο 
να βλεπω την προσπαθεια και τα αποτελεσματα των αλλων!

θα ειχα εναν ακομα στοχο : Να γραψω λιγοτερα την επομενη εβδομαδα ή μηνα!

κανω λαθος? πραγματικα θελω την γνωμη σας σε αυτο...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Κι εγώ σήμερις ζυγίστηκα...( Το κάνω πιο συχνά τελευταία νομίζω...) 
Η ένδειξη : 56,2 κιλά...

Σαν να έπεσα αρκετά...

----------


## aggeloydaki

Kleanthi....μήπως παραείσαι λίγα κιλά???

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by angel_sky_
> 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον πιστευω οτι θα μου 
> εδινε κουραγιο και θα με πεισμωνε περισσοτερο 
> να βλεπω την προσπαθεια και τα αποτελεσματα των αλλων!
> 
> θα ειχα εναν ακομα στοχο : Να γραψω λιγοτερα την επομενη εβδομαδα ή μηνα!
> 
> κανω λαθος? πραγματικα θελω την γνωμη σας σε αυτο...



angel αν αυτό πιστεύεις ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα και ότι θα σε βοηθήσει μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου!!Να ζυγίζεσαι όσο συχνά θα σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλά  :Smile:

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Kleanthi....μήπως παραείσαι λίγα κιλά???


Όχι οκ είμαι για το ύψος και για το επίπεδο της τωρινής σωματικής μου δραστηριότητας...Παλιά ήμουν αρκετά περισσότερα αλλά έκανα και βάρη... :Smile:

----------


## fat_butterflylilly

ετοιμαζομαι να γίνω νυφούλα και έχω αγχωθεί απίστευτα. 1.60 72 κιλα στοχος -20κιλα. καλή μας επιτυχία.

----------


## Εβελυν

> _Originally posted by fat_butterflylilly_
> ετοιμαζομαι να γίνω νυφούλα και έχω αγχωθεί απίστευτα. 1.60 72 κιλα στοχος -20κιλα. καλή μας επιτυχία.


Κι εγω ετοιμαζομαι να γινω νυφουλα!!!!! 
και φυσικα εχω αγχωθει γιατι με πιεζουν να παμε για νυφικο, αλλα σκεφτομαι πως αν δειχνω χοντρη θα πληγωθω ανεπανορθωτα......
Εγω παντρευομαι Μαιο...εσυ???

----------


## angel_sky

με το καλό κοριτσια! 
πιστευω οτι αν οργανωθείτε 
θα ειστε κουκλες και οι δύο!
να προτεινω κάτι?
ειστε και οι δυο στην ίδια φάση
αν επικοινωνείται μεταξυ σας (με email η U2U)
πιστεύω οτι θα μπορέσετε να βοηθησετε ή μια 
την άλλη!
εχουμε αρχίσει με ενα άλλο μέλος του forum
που εχουμε να χάσουμε τα ιδια κιλα
και επικοινωνούμε και στ΄αληθεια εμενα 
μεχρι στιγμής με βοηθαει- γράφουμε τι τρωμε καθε
μέρα και θυμιζει η μια στην άλλη το νερο!
ιδεα ριχνω....για να βοηθησω αν μπορω!

αλλωστε ειναι πιο ευκολο να πεις σε εναν αγνωστο βλακεια 
εκανα σημερα εφαγα 1 σοκολατα παρα σε εναν δικο σου ή 
στον ευατο σου ,κανω λαθος?

----------


## aggeloydaki

κορίτσια η ώρα η καλή σας εύχομαι κάθε ευτυχία  :Smile:

----------


## angel_sky

15/1/2007
74,3
καλά για αρχή νομίζω

----------


## angel_sky

23/1/2007
74,6

----------


## elpida_ed

Aαααα! Θέλω κι εγώ... Είναι πολύ καλό αυτό, να κρατάμε ένα ημερολόγιο και να στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο. Εγώ αυτό έχω ανάγκη, την πείνα την συνήθισα (που λέει ο λόγος...), την στήριξη χρειάζομαι, γιατί πιέζω εγώ τον εαυτό μου, με πιέζουν και δικοί μου άνθρωποι, νισάφι πια! Θα γίνω κορμάρα αλλά ας απολάυσω και την πορεία λίγο

76/67,7/56

----------


## dexa

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 4 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2007
10 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕΙΟΝ.
145 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ.
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## olizyz

84/82.5/65

----------


## elpida_ed

26/6/2007

69,7

Φτου και από την αρχή

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Ψιλοξεκόλησα!

Ξεκίνησα 98
Σήμερα 26 Ιουνίου 2007 = 73,1 (άντε και μόλις γίνω 73,0... θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου)  :Smile: 
Στόχος 59 (βρε λέτε να το πετύχω;;;;; )

Πάντως εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό (ίσως να φταίει και η καινούρια ζυγαριά) δεν έχω υπομονή να ζυγίζομαι κάθε Δευτέρα. Ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα... και κάποιες μέρες όπως η σημερινή, 2 φορές!!!

Να γράφω και κάπου τους πόντους μου (γιατί άρχισα να τους μετράω κι αυτούς) για να τους θυμάμαι.....
Λοιπόν: σήμερα 107 / 90 / 105

----------


## marou_laki

90/79.8/67

Καθε 15 μερες θα ειναι το δικο μ ζυγισμα!

----------


## psiloxalia

Geia sas paideia!kainourio melo eimai,omws edw kai kairo diavazw tis empeiries sas! Hr8e o kairos na kataxwrisw ki egw ti diki mou prospa8eia...
Egw twra eimai sta 68 kila kai 8elw na ginw girw sta 56. ax kai aftos o dromos mou fainetai poli makrinos... 
Prin 1 mina kai kati imoun 72 kg kai exasa ta 4 afta kila meta apo para poli kopo kai peina. Xanw para poli diskola kila kai afto me isopedwnei ka8e fora pou prepei na zigistw.Giafto to zigisma 8a to kanw mazi sas ka8e vdomada kai elpizw na allilostirizomaste giati ontws 8a xreiazomai tin voh8eia sas! Kalws sas vrika loipon kai kali sinexeia na exoume ston agwna mas! 
kisses!!!

----------


## smoke08

Καλωσήρθες...psiloxalia (γιατί τόσο απαισιόδοξο nick?). Καλή αρχή! Ελπίζω τα 56 κιλά που θέλεις να φτάσεις να ανταποκρίνονται στο ύψος σου, έτσι;;; Συγχαρητήρια για τα κιλά που έχασες, αλλά λες ότι πείνασες και κουράστηκες μέχρι να τα χάσεις και δε νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός αυτός ο τρόπος... Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά φοβάμαι μην καταλήξεις σαν πολλά άτομα εδώ μέσα, τα οποία ξεκίνησαν κι αυτά με στέρηση και πείνα και κατάντησαν να παλεύουν με διατροφικές διαταραχές (βουλιμία, ανορεξία κτλ.) Κι εγώ είμαι ένα από αυτά... Εύχομαι να πετύχεις το στόχο σου, χωρίς να βιάζεσαι και να βασανίζεσαι όμως... Ίσως αν επισκεφτόσουν έναν ειδικό που εμπιστεύεσαι;..

----------


## allalumaki

Μάρω, συγχαρητήρια, έχεις χάσει πολλά κιλά,
σε παρακαλώ επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για να παίρνω κουράγιο
σε πόσον καιρό τα έχασες και πως αυστηρή/χαλαρή δίαιτα ?

90/88/64

----------


## Μάρω_ed

> _Originally posted by allalumaki_
> Μάρω, συγχαρητήρια, έχεις χάσει πολλά κιλά,
> σε παρακαλώ επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για να παίρνω κουράγιο
> σε πόσον καιρό τα έχασες και πως αυστηρή/χαλαρή δίαιτα ?
> 
> 90/88/64


Κάνω ΠΟΛΥ χαλαρή δίαιτα. Γιατί όποτε έκανα αυστηρή, αγχωνόμουν, έχανα 10 κιλά και μετά έπαιρνα 15!!!.

Τώρα αυτά που βλέπεις τα έχω χάσει σε 4 χρόνια. Δεν στερούμαι τίποτα, δεν χάνω εξόδους με τους φίλους μου επειδή δεν πρέπει να φάω ή να πιώ, δεν κάνω την μίζερη όταν με καλέσουν σε τραπέζι, Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, διακοπές κλπ. δεν σκάω αν αντί να χάσω πάρω και 1-2 κιλάκια. 

Απλώς, έβαλα στόχο να χάνω 10 κιλά το χρόνο (τα οποία στην πράξη έχουν γίνει 6 κιλά το χρόνο, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ). Είπα στον εαυτό μου "όπως κατάφερες να πάρεις 50 κιλά μέσα σε 5 χρόνια, έτσι θα καταφέρεις να τα χάσεις". Και ξεκίνησα....

Ετσι, τις μέρες που έχω κέφι να προσέξω τη διατροφή μου ή δεν έχω να βγώ, τρώω προσεκτικά.
Το χειμώνα βέβαια, είναι πιό δύσκολο αυτό το "προσεκτικά", γιατί η δουλειά μου έχει πολλά ταξίδια, πολλές εξοδους, πολλές δεξιώσεις κλπ... και όταν βλέπω αυτούς τους απίστευτους μπουφέδες με όλα τα καλά του κόσμου,... δεν μπορώ να μην πέσω με τα μούτρα. (έχω δηλώσει στους συναδέλφους ότι θα μείνω αδρανής μόνο με ολική αναισθησία). Αλλά το καλοκαιράκι κάτι καταφέρνω.

Το βασικό μου "μυστικό" είναι να δίνω στο στομάχι μου κάτι να αλέθει κάθε 3-4 ώρες.
Τρώω ΠΑΝΤΑ κάτι για πρωινό (παρατήρησε αυτά που γράφω στο "Τι έφαγα σήμερα").
Και ΠΑΝΤΑ ένα ολόκληρο πιάτο σαλάτα πρίν απο το φαγητό μου.
Προσπαθώ να τρώω κανονικό φαγητό μόνο μια φορά την ημέρα. Τώρα αν πρέπει να βγώ και να φάω και μεσημέρι και βράδυ, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος.
Επίσης ΝΕΡΟ. Πολύ νερό.
Κομμένα αναψυκτικά, μπύρες, ποτά και χυμοί με ζάχαρη. Πίνω ΜΟΝΟ σε εξόδους κλπ όπως είπαμε (γιατί δεν θέλω να είμαι ξενέρωτη και να χαλάω την παρέα).

Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές.
Το θέμα είναι να ΜΗ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ και να ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ.

Επίσης μην τρομάζεις απο το "24 κιλά σε 4 χρόνια" το δικό μου. Εγώ είμαι 45 χρονών, κάνω πολύ λιγότερες καύσεις απο τις νεώτερες κοπέλες και παίρνω αντιϋπερτασικά φάρμακα που πιθανώς επηρρεάζουν το μεταβολισμό. 
Αν λοιπόν είσαι πιό μικρή... σίγουρα θα χάσεις περισσότερα σε μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα απ' ότι εγώ.

Ααααα και κάτι ακόμα που το θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό.
Νομίζω ότι με το τόσο αργό χάσιμο κιλών, κατάφερα να μην έχω καθόλου χαλάρωση στο σώμα μου. Χωρίς γυμναστική.
Τώρα, που έχω φτάσει στα τελευταία 15 κιλά για χάσιμο, έχω αρχίσει να ψιλο-γυμνάζομαι. Λίγο κολύμπι στη θάλασσα, λίγο κοιλιακούς, λίγο ραχιαίους, λίγο βαράκια για τα μπράτσα και κάτι "ψαλιδάκια" για τα μπούτια στο σπίτι, λίγο περπάτημα.... αλλά λίγο απ' όλα, και όχι κάθε γιατί είμαι ζώο του καναπέ.... και βαρυέμαι!

----------


## envy

28/6
56,7 για να δούμε λοιπόν τι θα δείξει την ερχόμενη βδομάδα η ζυγαριά  :Smile:

----------


## elpida_ed

28/6
69,5

----------


## allalumaki

Μάρω, ευχαριστώ για την ανάλυση, μου δίνεις κουράγιο, γιατί και εγώ εδώ και μία εβδομάδα το έχω δει χαλαρά σε στυλ εντάξει προσπαθώ να τρέφομαι υγιεινά και συγκρατημένα, και αν παραστρατήσω δεν έγινε και τίποτα δεν χρειάζεται να αδειάσω το ψυγείο γιατί αύριο θα αρχίσω δίαιτα.....
Και τελικά αυτό δουλεύει..... Και σταμάτησα να λεω ότι μέχρι τις διακοπές θα χάσω 10 κιλά μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο τόσα, κλπ.... Γιατί αυτό είναι πολύ αγχωτικό.
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι..... Α, και εγώ δεν είμαι μικρή 39,5 είμαι.

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα (εντός forum) Νο 2:

03 Ιουλίου 2007

72 κιλά (98 / *72* / 59) δηλαδή 1,1 κάτω απο την περασμένη βδομάδα. Χμμμμ δεν είναι κι άσχημα ε; Πάω να αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου... ΠΑΛΙ.....!!! χι χι χι χι χι
Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η μέρα που θα μου κάνω δώρο εκείνο το σουβλάκι και την παγωμένη μπύρα..... (αν με πιάσει πάλι η λιγούρα).

Διαστάσεις: 106 / 91 / 105 
(έχασα 1 πόντο στο στήθος και το πήρα σε μέση; Γίνεται αυτό ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος στο μέτρημα; )

edit: Είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη για το 72,0 που είδα σήμερα στη ζυγαριά μου, που νομίζω ότι όταν θα έρθει η μέρα που θα δώ το 69,0... θα λιποθυμήσω απο τη χαρά μου!!!! Είναι κι αυτό το άτιμο ψυχολογικό της δεκάδας κάθε φορά....

----------


## elpida_ed

Εμφανίστηκε πάλι το γνωστό πρήξιμο της αναμενόμενης περιόδου.... και δεν ζυγίζομαι δεν ζυγίζομαι... εγώ ζύγισμα πάλι next week... Αχ ευχηθήτε όλες μαζί να δω τα 65 πριν τις διακοπές μου... αν το κάνουμε όλες μαζί μπορεί να πιάσει... χαχαχαχα

----------


## tdjm

3/7/07

κιλά 69

πόντοι
92-106 στήθος δεν μέτρησα
την άλλη Δευτέρα το επόμενο ζύγισμα

----------


## torry

110.400  :Big Grin:

----------


## dance

> _Originally posted by Μάρω_
> Εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα (εντός forum) Νο 2:
> 
> 03 Ιουλίου 2007
> 
> 72 κιλά (98 / *72* / 59) δηλαδή 1,1 κάτω απο την περασμένη βδομάδα. Χμμμμ δεν είναι κι άσχημα ε; Πάω να αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου... ΠΑΛΙ.....!!! χι χι χι χι χι
> Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η μέρα που θα μου κάνω δώρο εκείνο το σουβλάκι και την παγωμένη μπύρα..... (αν με πιάσει πάλι η λιγούρα).
> 
> Διαστάσεις: 106 / 91 / 105 
> ...



Μπράαααααααααβο Μάρω!! Συγχαρητήρια!! Μας χρειαζόταν κάποια που να χάνει κιλά και μην λιώνει σε στερητικές δίαιτες!! Με το καλό στα 69!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Λοιπόν το αποφάσισα? θα ζυγιστώ και ας περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω? αν δεν εμφανιστώ αύριο σημαίνει ότι είδα κουλό νούμερα έπεσα από τη ζυγαριά και χτύπησα το κεφάλι μου αλλά μην ανησυχήσετε, την έχω πολύ μεγάλη ανάγκη την αναρρωτική ?. (:P)

----------


## dance

Καλύτερα απόφυγέ το βρε Ελπίδα μου! Την επόμενη εβδομάδα καλύτερα! Εξάλλου όπως είπε και η Free, η δίαιτα με μαθηματική σιγουριά έχει αποτέλεσμα! Θα σε ρίξει και θα σε παραπλανήσει το αποτέλεσμα της κατακράτησης και θα θεωρήσεις ότι ενώ προσπαθείς, δεν χάνεις. Στο λέω, γιατί και γω τα ίδια σκέφτομαι και πέφτω ψυχολογικά, όταν συμβαίνει...

Φιλάκια

----------


## elpida_ed

Δίκιο έχεις?. Κι εγώ κάθε φορά έτσι την πατάω?. Δεν ζυγίζομαι, Δεν ζυγίζομαι μέχρι να τελειώσω μη σου πω?. Αντε καλό μας κουράγιο και καλή μας συνέχεια και σύντομη κάθοδος στις μπαρούλες μας

----------


## diaki

λοιπον κορίτσια εγω ξεκιναω απο σημερα αλλά περιμενω να αδιαθετησω. Να δω πόσο είμαι? (καλύτερα γιατι μετα θα μου φανει οτι εχασα περισσοτερο!!!)Α και η ζυγαριά παίζει να πηγαινει κάμποσα κιλά λάθοσ(2-4)

----------


## diaki

λοιπόν το έκανα! 86,2!! αντε καλή αρχη!!!

----------


## dance

Μπράβο Ελπιδάκι, πάνω η ψυχολογία!! Αμήν και πότε κάνω να φτάσω το γουρούνι σου!!

@diaki: Χε,χε.. καλό το κολπάκι για κουράγιο!!- Παρ' όλα αυτά θα σε συμβούλευα να πάρεις μια καινούρια ζυγαριά να χεις καλύτερη εικόνα. Καλή αρχή!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Λοιπόν δεν κρατήθηκα με έφαγε η περιέργεια, το έκανα καραπρησμένη του κερατα επειδή ακόμα δεν έχω αδιαθετήσει.... απόγευμα, φαγωμενη και ντυμένη και με έδειξε 69,2!!! Ναι Ναι Ναι!!! ανυπομονώ να αδιαθετήσω και να ξε αδιαθετήσω για να ζυγιστώ και να δω το υπέροχο 68

----------


## dance

Μπράαααβοοοοο!!!!!!

Τελικά σου βγήκε σε καλό τυχερούλα!!!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Λοιπόν επειδή η διάθεση πήρε άσχημα την κατηφόρα πήρα την απόφαση και άλλαξα τον στοχο στην μπάρα στα 61 κιλά που είναι και το χαμηλότερο που έχω φτάσει. Όταν θα φτάσω τον πρώτο στόχο που πλέον είναι λιγότερο αγχωτικος 8α την ξαναλλάξω.... ελπίζω να πιάσει.... χαχαχα

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

ΕΛΠΙΔΑΚΙ SORRY ΓΙΑ ΤΟ CHAT AΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΑDSL ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΕΞΩ.TΩΡΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ.ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ.ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## elpida_ed

08/07/07

68.6

----------


## natali_ed

09/07/07

σήμερα ήμουν 80,8
το ευχάριστο είναι οτι παρ'όλο που έφαγα περισσότερο χτες δεν πήρα αλλά έχασα 200 γρμ.!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Μπράβο Νάταλιιιιιι και μπραβο σε όλες μας... Δυνατά κορίτσια

----------


## free

μπραβο μας!...να συνεχισουμε ετσι!

----------


## Μάρω_ed

71,9 αυτή τη βδομάδα. Μόνο 100 γραμμάρια κάτω απο την προηγούμενη, αλλά δε πειράζει. Δεν χάνουμε πάντα με τον ίδιο ρυθμό. Αλλωστε έχω πλακωθεί και στο φαγητό αυτές τις μέρες....

Διαστάσεις δεν μέτρησα γιατί νύσταζα... θα το κάνω την επόμενη.

----------


## angel_sky

9/7/2007

75,5

----------


## elpida_ed

Καθε πότε ζυγιζόμαστε;

----------


## tdjm

Καλημέρα λέω να ζυγιστώ αύριο...αν και χλωμά τα κόβω τα πράγματα!!

----------


## diaki

κοριτσια μετα απο μια εβδομαδα που ζυγίστηκα σήμερα είμαι 83,2 δηλαδή μειον 3 κιλά. Μάλλον θα είναι υγρά και τέτοια ε?

----------


## SOPHIE_ed

KALISPERA SE OLOUS 

ALLI ENAS ANTHROPOS ME PROVLIMA VAROUS PAIDIOTHEN POY STA 34 EPELEXE TO DROMO TOY XEIROYRGEIOY,SXETIKA PROSFATA VEVAIA TORA KLEINO MINA.

----------


## SOPHIE_ed

EVALA KAI GO GASTRIKO DAKTYLIO KAI ELPIZO OLA NA PANE KALA/.

----------


## elpida_ed

καλή επιτυχία sophie... εγώ που τρώγομαι να ζυγιστώ πάλι να συγκρατηθώ και να περιμένω το ΣΚ ή να υποκύψω;

----------


## elpida_ed

Ναιιιιιιιιι!!!!! Η ζυγαριά μου με λατρεύειιιι!!!! 
Λοιπόν ζυγίστικα το πρωί και με έδειξε 67,6 και ξαναλλάζω την μπαρα μου

----------


## SOPHIE_ed

na perimeneis to SK gia na zigisteis nomizo einai kalytera..... ante re paidia ti na kanoyme den genithikame oloi dimetroi kai kaligrammi. ego simera ekana to proto sfiximo sto daktylio... 8 kila ton proto mina elpizo na synexiso etsi./.....

Sophie.....

----------


## SOPHIE_ed



----------


## dexa

Τελικα οταν λειπεις απο το σπιτι ,εχεις καλη παρεα και σε τρωνε οι δρομοι τα κιλα ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ!!
ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by diaki_
> κοριτσια μετα απο μια εβδομαδα που ζυγίστηκα σήμερα είμαι 83,2 δηλαδή μειον 3 κιλά. Μάλλον θα είναι υγρά και τέτοια ε?


Γλυκια μου,ο οργανισμος σου αρχιζει να παιρνει μπρος!!Συνεχισε!!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΞΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ 95.ΑΥΡΙΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ.ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Η DEXA ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑΡΑΚΟΥΝΗΣΕ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΩΞΙΜΑΤΟΣ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ.ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΚΛΙΚ ;ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΛΙΚ ΕΙΧΑ ,ΟΥΤΕ ΚΛΑΚ!!!ΕΙΔΟΜΕΝ.......

----------


## allalumaki

Σοφάκι, σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία, εγώ είμαι 88 και λέω να αρχίσω και εγώ αύριο, για να δούμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

allalumaki,καλή αρχή και στις δυο μας!!!!!!!φιλάκια πολλά!!!!

----------


## torry

Λοιπον εχουμε και λέμε 108,600
και απο πόντους:
Αρχικοι(112.400kg): Σημερα(2βδ μετα):
Μεση 108 104
Περιφερεια 131 125
Μηροι 74,5 71,5
Ψωμακια 120 116
Μπρατσα 42,5 40,5
Στηθος 122 116,5

Δεν είναι τέλεια????? Μιλάμε πήρα μια χαρά  :Big Grin:

----------


## elpida_ed

εγώ δεν έχασα τπτ τις τελευταίες μέρες... ούτε γραμμάριο... μήπως φτάιει η χθεινοβραδυνή τούρτα παγωτό; Μήπως να τρώω λιγότερο; τ να κανω;

----------


## free

τιποτα δεν φταει γλυκια μου....τυχαινουν και αυτα!...υπομονη οπως αλλωστε λεμε και ξαναλεμε!

----------


## elpida_ed

Free δυστηχώς κάτι πρέπει να φταίει γτ όχι απλά δεν έχασα αλλά πήρα και 200 γρ....67,8 λοιπόν και είμαι χάλια. Ίσως να είναι κατακράτηση, ίσως να πρεπει να τρώω λιγότερο.... πρέπει να δω το 66 πριν φύγς γιατί εχω και γάμο και θα είμαι για γέλια..... Αυτό το ΣΚ πρέπει να χάσω, έχω σχέδιο με πολί πρωτεινη, ελάχιστο υδατάνθρακαι και ελπίζω Δευτέρα πρωί να είμαι κάτω από το 67,5... και είχα χαρεί τόσο πολύ με την γουρουνίτσα μου... αν συνεχίσω έτσι θα π΄ρεπει να την ξαναπάω στο 68....

----------


## free

δεν φταει..αχ, γιατι το κανεις αυτο βρε ελπιδα μου...και γω ημουν 54 και πηγαινα 54,2 και ελεγα οτι αχ πρεπει να μειωσω και το τιμημα ολου αυτου ηταν οτι καποια στιγμη πριν μερικους μηνες ειχα φτασει 83(!!!!!!)....ΕΓΩ...!...που οσοι με εβλεπαν μου ελεγαν οτι ελεος, πως εχεις γινει ετσι και κανενας δεν πιστευε οτι θα μπορεσω να παχυνω ποτε...αλλα παχυνα..και ξερεις απο τι?...απο ακροτητες ή ας πουμε επειδη τυχαινε να με δειξει 200γρ.πανω ή οτι απλα δεν εχω χασει..τυχαινει..οραγνισμος ειναι..δεν ειναι ρολοι..μην πιεζεσαι..μην πιεζεστε γενικα..την πατησα...μην την πατησει κι αλλος...

----------


## Hilda

Συμφωνώ με τη free, μπορεί να είναι το οτιδήποτε, από κατακράτηση ή κι από κάτι άλλο, αλλά δε χρειάζεται να φρικάρουμε γιατί μας επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά. Κι εκεί που πας για τα πολλά χάνεις και τα λίγα.

----------


## elpida_ed

Καμία διαφορά ακόμα...

----------


## marou_laki

Χαλαρωσε ελπιδα!!

Μην πεφτεις κατω απο 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα.

Δοκιμασε για μεσσημερι βραδυ πρωτεινη κ σαλατα,πολυ νερο και τυρι με χαμηλα λιπαρα.Κοψε μια βδομαδα τους υδατανθρακες και βλεπεις!

Α,και θα πω και κατι που λεει η Dexa,δοκιμασε μια μερα να κανεις μια αποτοξινωση με χυμους-φρουτα .Ισως θελει ενα "σοκ" ο οργανισμος σου να παρει μπρος.

Παντως καθε ποτε ζυγιζεσαι;Δεν ειναι λογικο να χανεις καθε μερα!Μια φορα τη βδομαδα ειναι ιδανικα!

----------


## smoke08

Έχεις δίκιο maroulaki. Κι εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή ορκίζομαι ενώπιον όλων σας ότι δε θα ξανανέβω στη ζυγαριά μέχρι την Παρασκευή! Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή, να ανεβαίνω οχτώ φορές τη μέρα, πριν και μετά από κάθε γεύμα!!! Αφήστε που αν δε μου δείξει αυτό που θέλω μου χαλάει η διάθεση...

Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες έχω κολλήσει στα 47 και κάτι. Τη μία φτάνω στα 47,1 και περιμένω με αγωνία την επόμενη μέρα που θα δω το 46, ακόμα κι αν είναι 46,9 , ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά με το 47,1! Όμως, εκείνη τη μέρα ακριβώς είναι που θα φάω λίγο παραπάνω και θα πάω στα 47,5... Ξέρω ότι είναι λίγο παράλογη η σκέψη, αλλά από την άλλη σκέφτομαι, είμαι μόλις 2 κιλά πάνω από το στόχο μου, είναι τόοοοσο σπαστικό να μην μπορώ να τον πετύχω εδώ και τόσους μήνες.

----------


## elpida_ed

τερμα το ζύγισμα... μόνο η ψυχολογία μου χαλιέται... Κάτω η μαυρίλα το καλοκαίρι... το μόνο μαύρο που μου επιτρέπω είναι το δέρμα μου και το καινούργιο μου σαλβάρι!!!!

----------


## free

smoke μου σκεψου οτι ειναι λιγο ειρωνικο αυτο που λες...μιλας για 47 κιλα??...ελεος!...εισαι πολυ αδυνατη...συνελθε!

----------


## smoke08

Να σου πω κάτι; Μία μέρα η ψυχολόγος μου μου είπε ότι όλο το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από το ότι έχω κόμπλεξ με το ύψος μου! Εντωμεταξύ, εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα! Μη σου πω ότι μου άρεσε κιόλας που ήμουν έτσι μικροκαμωμένη, τα boyfriends με πρόσεχαν πάντα σαν μικρό κι απροστέτευτο κοριτσάκι κτλ... Αλλά τελικά ίσως να είχε δίκιο σε ένα σημείο. Δηλαδή, αφού είμαι 1,56 δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω το ιδανικό μου βάρος και τις ιδανικές αναλογίες με τα άτομα που έχουν το ύψος ενός μέσου ανθρώπου. Ακόμα και όταν μου μπαίνει το πολύ μικρό νούμερο παντελόνι, σκέφτομαι "εντάξει, μου μπαίνει επειδή είμαι κοντή. Αν ήμουν 10 πόντους πιο ψηλή, θα ήμουν πιο μεγαλόσωμη γενικότερα". 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, επειδή έχω φτάσει και τα 52 στο παρελθόν, πίστεψέ με, ήμουν γεματούλα! Στο λέω με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια, γιατί τότε δεν αντιμετώπιζα κανένα πρόβλημα διατροφικής διαταραχής, είχα απόλυτη επίγνωση της εικόνας μου και απλά προσπάθησα να τα χάσω αργά και σωστά. Επομένως, αν τα 52 είναι πολλά για μένα, τα 45 που θέλω να φτάσω είναι το κανονικό προς αδύνατο...

----------


## elpida_ed

Πάλι έσπασα και ζυγίστικα... Τα ευχάριστα είναι ότι έπεσαααααα..... 67,2

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Εγώ γύρισα απο τις μίνι-διακοπές μου κι έφερα πίσω 600 γραμμάρια παραπάνω  :Frown: .

Σήμερα ζυγίζω 72,6 (έναντι 72 την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα).

Βέβαια, αν σκεφτεί κανείς τη δυσκοιλιότητα που με έπιασε (λόγω αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος), τα ούζα, τα τσίπουρα και τις μπύρες που κατέβασα.... Με τις μπύρες μάλιστα, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έπινα τουλάχιστον 4-5 μπουκάλια την ημέρα στην καθησιά μου.
Επίσης το φαγοπότι που έπεφτε μεσημέρι βράδυ και ειδικά το βραδυνό που συνοδευόταν πάντα απο τοπικά γλυκά και τα οποία δοκίμασα ΟΛΑ (γιατί είμαι τρομερά λιχούδω)... νομίζω ότι πάλι καλά τα κατάφερα.
Αναλογεί σε περίπου 100 γραμμάρια την ημέρα. Δηλαδή άν το πάω έτσι και στις διακοπές του Αυγούστου, θα φέρω πίσω μαζί μου 2 κιλά στις 20 μέρες.... (αν και τον Αύγουστο δεν θα έχουμε μαζί μας τα παιδιά κι έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε ένα πιό σφιχτό πρόγραμμα στο φαγητό.)

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι άσχημα. Τι λέτε;

----------


## Zwh_ed

Μάρω μου μια χαρά με λίγο διατροφούλα σωστή σε κανένα 2-3 ημέρες θα είσαι οκ!!!μπράβο

----------


## Hilda

Ελπίδα μπράβο!! Είδες που ξεκόλλησε η ρημάδα η ζυγαριά; Δυναμικά και με καλή διάθεση για τη συνέχεια.

Μάρω, μια χαρά ήταν, πέρασες σούπερ και έφερες μόνο 600 γρ τα οποία θα φύγουν στο πι και φι. Μη σου πω ότι μπορεί να το χρειαζόταν ο οργανισμός σου κιόλας γιατί κι ο διαιτολόγος μου είχε πει ότι αν κολλήσω σε κάποιο σημείο μπορώ είτε να φάω λιγότερο για λίγες μέρες ή περισσότερο για να ενεργοποιηθεί λίγο ο μεταβολισμός.

Φιλιά!

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Hilda μου ελπίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό που λές με το μεταβολισμό γιατί είχα κολήσει την περασμένη βδομάδα πρίν φύγω.
Τον βοήθησα αρκετά μάλιστα με όσα έφαγα αυτές τις μέρες.
Απο σήμερα έχω αρχίσει πάλι τα δημητριακά και τα γιαούρτια μήπως ξεκολήσω.

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Σημερα εκλεισα μια εβδομαδα διαιτας και ειμαι 92,5.Εχασα δηλαδη 2,5!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Ειπα να φτιαξω κι εγω ενα τικερακι!!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

μαλλον κατι εκανα λαθος πριν...

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Σήμερα έκανα παρασπονδία και ζυγίστηκα εκτός προγράμματος (κανονικά είναι την Τρίτη), αλλά είχα αγωνία για να δώ τι έγιναν εκείνα τα 600 γραμμάρια που έφερα πίσω για σουβενίρ απο τη Σαμοθράκη...

...λοιπόν.... σήμερα ήμουν 71,9 !!!! 

Γιούπιιιιιιιιιι !!!!!!!!!!!

(Το επίσημο ζύγισμα όμως θα γίνει την Τρίτη)

----------


## Tricky_Spider

(Το επίσημο ζύγισμα όμως θα γίνει την Τρίτη) XAXAXA αυτο ειχε πολυ πλακα..
το κανω κι εγω αυτο το <κρυφο> ζυγισμα..

----------


## natallia

ανεβηκα επιτελους στη ζυγαρια μου και ευτυχως αν και μολις μου τελειωσε η περιοδος(φοβομου να να ανεβω κατα τη διαρκεια ) εχω χασει 200gr. χαιρομαι γιατι τουλαχιστον δεν πηρα αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει την επομενη βδομαδα προς το παρον 56,3

----------


## noucca

Αφού τσίμπησα χθες στην ταβέρνα τηγανιτά, και παξιμαδάκια μουλιασμένα στη σαλάτα και έφαγα και τις πιπεριές από το πιάτο του άντρα μου και ήπια και κρασί λέω "αυτό είναι. Θα έχω την τρελή παρακράτηση και όταν ζυγιστώ το πρωί θα είμαι στα ίδια με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα". Αμ δε! 2 κιλά ολοστρόγγυλα, λαχταριστά και ζουμερά πήγαν από 'κει που πήγαν και τα άλλα 19  :Big Grin: 
Επισήμως σας ανακοινώνω ότι είμαι πλέον 114, 6  :Smile:  Επόμενος στόχος να πέσω κάτω από τα 110 για να βάλω και το δεύτερο χρωματιστό παντελόνι που θα μου στείλει η θεία μου  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hilda

Φοβάμαι ν'ανέβω στη ζυγαριά....την τελευταία βδομάδα είχα 2-3 επεισόδια υπερφαγίας και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω τώρα.. μετράω πόντους μανιωδώς και μέχρι στιγμής είμαι στα ίδια. Ν'ανέβω ή να περιμένω καμιά βδομάδα?

----------


## Maggy_

Hilda μου αν πιστεύεις ότι θα απογοητευτείς αν ανέβεις και δεν δείξει λιγοτερο η ζυγαριά και αυτό θα επηρεάσει αρνητικά την προσπάθεια σου... μην ανεβαίνεις.
Αν όμως ακόμα και αν δεν εχεις χασει, αυτό ειναι κίνητρο για σενα να πεισμώσεις και να εστιαστείς περισσότερο στο στόχο σου τότε ζυγίσου! Μη ξεχνάς ότι και τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας δυστυχώς μεσα στο πρόγραμμα ειναι.. Τα ξεπερνάμε όμως και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά με εστιασμό στον στόχο!!!!!

----------


## free

μην ανεβεις γλυκια μου..αυτο το ανεβασμα με πηγαινε ως πριν λιγο καιρο πισω///...μην ανεβεις...pls!

----------


## olizyz

Σήμερα είμαι 79.8... εχασα 200γρ. τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες....γμτ....και όχι τπτ αλλο αλλα δεν τρώω σχεδόν τπτ...

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by olizyz_
> Σήμερα είμαι 79.8... εχασα 200γρ. τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες....γμτ....και όχι τπτ αλλο *αλλα δεν τρώω σχεδόν τπτ...*


Λογικο δεν ειναι ;;Το να μενεις νηστικη απλα τρελαινεις τον οργανισμο σου,και κατακρατει λιπος για να συντηρηθει με αποτελεσμα να μην χανεις!!

Μην πεφτεις κατω απο 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα..τρωγε τη πρωτεινη σου με σαλατουλα,τα ψαρακια σου,ζυμαρικα 1 φορα τη βδομαδα,φρουτακια,δημητρια κα και θα δεις!

----------


## Hilda

@ Tricky_Spider : μπράβο κοπελιά!! άντε και κάτω απ'τα 90 τώρα. Τέλεια!

Εγώ κρατήθηκα και δε ζυγίζομαι ακόμα (αφού κατέβασα κοπάδια την προηγούμενη βδομάδα!).

Σε λίγες μέρες θα το επιχειρήσω.

Φιλιά!!

----------


## natallia

Εχω καλα νεα εχασα μισο κιλακι ακομα και μαλλον η αισιοδοξη μου διαθεση με οδηγησε στο αγαπημενο μου μαγαζι και αγορασα τεσσερα φουστανακια διοτι πραγματικα μου αρεσα μεσα σε αυτα, τελικα η διαθεση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο διοτι δε μπορει μεσα σε μια βδομαδα να εχει αλλαξει το σωμα μου ! 

πριν μια βδομαδα που πηγα ξανα για ψωνια δεν αγορασα τιποτα διοτι ολα με εδειχαν χοντρη !!!!!!
τι συμβαινει ρε παιδια ? μπορει καμια να μου πει πως μπορει καποιος να χασει εντελως την εικονα του κορμιου του να μην ξερει αν θελει να αδυνατισει η οχι ? 
δεν εχω βαλει ticker με τα κιλα μου δοτι θελω να βαλω ενα που να μετραει την διαθεση μου την κυριακη που πηγα στη παραλια ηθελα να κρυφτω κατω απο τη πετσετα μου διοτι ακριβως μπροστα μου ηταν δυο ζευγαρια εφηβων με αψογα κορμια που κοροιδευαν ολο τον κοσμο που ειχε παραπανω βαρος και εχω την εντυπωση οτι μαλλον και εμενα μαζι ( εκτος και εαν σχολιαζαν την αποτριχωση μου !!!!!) και μου χαλασαν ολη τη διαθεση τα μα@##κισμενα

----------


## sougar_ed

μπράβο κορίτσια!

έτσι μπράβο! Συνεχίστε με το ίδιο πείσμα.

Βρε natallia, το ξέρεις και εσύ πως η εφηβεία είναι περίεργη φάση για τους περισσότερους. 
όλες οι ανασφάλειες μας, πιστεύαμε, πως μπορούσαν να καμουφλαριστούν μέσα από την υπεροψία μας...

Ακόμα και το μισό κιλό, πάντως, μπορεί να είναι τόσο σημαντικό για ένα φερμουάρ που πριν μια εβδομάδα δεν έκλεινε...
Για σκέψου το και συνέχισε...

----------


## olizyz

@ maroulaki δυστυχώς κάτω από 1200kcal επιβάλετε... όταν ήμουν 95 κιλά η ενδοκρινολόγος μου μου είχε δώσει δίαιτα 950kcal

----------


## Tricky_Spider

ναι κι εγω 900-950 θερμιδες τρωω.αρα η olizyz που ειναι και 12 κιλα λεπτοτερη αμα τρωει πανω απο 1200 θερμ την ημερα δεν νομιζω να χασει ευκολα κιλα..


@HILDA σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! ευχομαι να σου δειξει η ζυγαρια οτι ποθεις!!

----------


## noucca

Την Πέμπτη μου έσπασε τα νεύρα η μάνα μου, την Παρασκευή ήθελα να μπουκώσω και το πολεμούσα. Το Σαββατοκύριακο σταμάτησα να το πολεμάω και του έδωσα να καταλάβει.
Σήμερα λοιπόν, χωρίς καμία τιμή και περηφάνια, δηλώνω ότι έφτασα τα 116,6 κιλά. 2 ολοστρόγγυλα πάνω  :Frown: 
Το Ticker δεν το αλλάζω γιατί σκοπεύω να τα χάσω άμεσα.
Ενδιάμεσος στόχος πριν τα 110 κιλά: να χάσω τα 2 ηλίθια που πήρα. Εύχομαι μόνο να είναι παρακράτηση νερού και όχι λίπος.

----------


## free

λιπος δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση...
ειναι απλα κατακρατηση..
γιατι εμφανισιακα μπορει να μην εχεις καν διαφορα..
εννοειται πως δεν θα το αλλαξεις το τικερακι..αυριο θα σαι παλι 114,6!!!
μην σε παιρνει απο κατω γιατι ειναι το χειροτερο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις τωρα!..
αν μας δειχνει παραπανω καμια φορα, απλα πεισμωνουμε και συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Xθεσινό ζύγισμα, 71 κιλά και σήμερα πρώτη μέρα αδιαθεσίας.
Μάλλον θα είναι λιγότερα όταν θα τελειώσει.... ανυπομονώ !!!!!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ευγε Μαρω!!!!!!!!!
εμπρος για ενα αδυνατισμα με μια απλη και κανονικη διατροφη...
χωρις στερησεις και υστεριες!
μπραβο σου, καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:  :Smile: 
(σιγουρα εισαι παρακατω λογω αδιαθεσιας)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Νουκα
λιπος-ξελιπος, θα χαθουν...
στο χερι τους ειναι?
εσυ κοιτα να εισαι ηρεμη οσο γινεται γιατι οπως ξερεις αυτο που κυριως μας αποδιοργανωνει με τα κιλα, ειναι το αγχος και το στρεςς....
ΙΔΕΑ!
δεν βαφτιζεις κανενα κουκλακι "μανουλα" να ριχνεις καμια φαπα που και που και να το βριζεις αντι να τρως οταν εχεις νευρα?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

κανε και ενα "πεθερουλα"  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## free

μια χαρουλα!!..7,6 κιλα σε ενα μηνα??..τελεια γλυκια μου..και εις κατωτερα!

----------


## sougar_ed

πώ πωωω, μπράβο μπράβο!

πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## Tricky_Spider

σας ευχαριστω κοριτσια!! χθες εφαγα κι ενα παγωτο βανιλια (μετα απο ενα μηνα μου αξιζε) και πολυ το ευχαριστηθηκα..

----------


## natallia

εγω λεω να ζυγιστω αυριο διοτι τις τελευταιες μερες αισθανομαι καπως βαρια, καπως φουσκωμενη και φοβαμαι να ανεβω

----------


## sougar_ed

η ζυγαριά ξεκόλλησε για τα καλά
2 ολόκληρα κιλά κάτω

μια χαρά
συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## Karolina

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> κανε και ενα "πεθερουλα"


αφήστε! αυτό θα το κάνω εγώ! χαχαχαχαχαχχαα


Εγώ σε 2 μέρες ΜΟΝΟ 100kgr λιπος μείον (από ότι δείχνει η ζυγαριά - αν είναι και σωστά αυτά!) για να δουμέεεεε

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Ναταλια
εφοσον το νοιωθεις ηδη το φουσκωμα, δεν υπαρχει λογος να το δεις στη ζυγαρια και να απογοητευτεις..καποια κατακρατηση υγρων θα ειναι...ζυγισου οταν ηρεμησεις..

σουγκαρ μπραβο!!!!
τελεια τα 2 κιλα!! να δω ποτε θα βρω το θαρρος ν ανεβω στη ζυγαρια κι εγω  :Smile: 

Καρολινα
αν σε τρωει η αγωνια δεν μπορω να πω κατι, αλλα γενικα, καλο ειναι να ζυγιζεσαι το πολυ 1 φορα τη βδομαδα γιατι ενδιαμεσα υπαρχουν πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα που μπορει να σε αποθαρρυνουν αδικα..

----------


## Karolina

SweetY μου το ξέρω, αλλά το κάνω για να προλάβω το "κακό" (εάν έχω κάνει.. κουτσουκελίτσα) πρίν κλείσει η εβδομάδα. Ισως και λάθος μου...

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Παρ' όλο που είχα ξεφύγει άσχημα στη διατροφή μου όλη την περασμένη εβδομάδα (γι' αυτό και είχα εξαφανιστεί, γιατί ντρεπόμουν να σας λέω τι έφαγα κλπ.......) σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα, μετά απο 4 μέρες σε κανονική διατροφή, είχα πέσει στα 69,8 !!!
Επιτέλους ξέφυγα (έστω και κατά 200 γραμμάρια) απο το ψυχολογικό φράγμα της δεκάδας των 70 κιλών !!!!

Ελπίζω μέχρι την Τετάρτη, ανήμερα της Παναγίας, που θα φύγω για διακοπές να έχει στρογγυλέψει ο αριθμός στο 69.

----------


## dexa

Μπραβο μαρω μπραβο!!!!!!!
Τελικα τα xs κανουν δουλεια!!!
Τα πηρα και εγω και ειδα διαφορα.

Λοι πον τα νεα ειναι τα εξης:20 κιλα σε τρεις μηνες ακριβως!!!
Αισθανομαι σαν να εγινα 70 κιλα!!
Ελπιζω τελειωνοντας ο αυγουστος να χασω αλλα 5 κιλα.Θα δουμε!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!1

----------


## sougar_ed

4 μέρες πριν, η ζυγαριά ξεκόλλησε και έδειξε 2 κάτω.
Χθες από περιέργεια και επειδή είδα τα πόδια μου - απο τα γόνατα και κάτω - να είναι πρησμένα, ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και ώ! συν 2. 

Αποκλείεται να έχω πάρει 2 κιλά. Θα έπρεπε να έχω φάει τον κόσμο όλο.
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη κατακράτηση είναι αυτή... 

Εκεί που πάμε να σηκώσουμε λίγο κεφάλι....

----------


## free

μην σε παρει απο κατω sougar..απλα ετυχε..τυχαινει στον καθενα.τον εχουμε ταάιπωρησει τον κακομοιρη τον οργανισμο μας..δεν λεει αλλο!..αρκετα!...σιγα και σταθερα και κυριως ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ!..αυτα ειναι τα μυστικα!
αυριο θα σαι μια χαρα!.παλι στα ιδια!

----------


## sougar_ed

θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια ζυγαριά η οποία θα σε προειδοποιεί " προσεξε! θα ανέβεις και θα σε δείξω συν 2κιλά, μην ανησυχείς. Δεν είναι ότι έφαγες τον αγλέωρα. Κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει...δεν ειμαι κα εγώ στα καλά μου, ξέρεις..."

Να μη μου ΄ρχεται και εμένα ο ταμπλάς.
Έλεος, δηλαδή.

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Λοιπόν.......

......... ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ !!!!!

Αύριο βράδυ φεύγω για διακοπές και έχω φτάσει στο στόχο των 69 κιλών !!!!!!! 

Ελπίζω να μη φέρω πολλά κιλά πίσω απο τις κραιπάλες και το πιοτί στο νησί και με τη βοήθεια του φεγγαριού (που λέει και η dexa) να φτάσω τον επόμενο στόχο που είναι τα 64 μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα !!!

Αντε να δούμε.

Φιλιά σε όλες/όλους

----------


## sougar_ed

Mπράβο, Μάρω!

Καλές διακοπές!

----------


## Tricky_Spider

καλησπερα σε ολες!!! μολις γυρισα απο διακοπες και μπηκα να δω τι κανετε. 
Λοιπον 2 βδομαδες περασαν και πηρα 2 κιλακια..Δε πειραζει ομως λιαν συντομως θα τα χασω..(Βασικα απορω πως πηρα μονο 2 με τοσο φαι,μπορει να βοηθησαν τα xs ) 
Αυτα για τωρα

----------


## sia_ed

ΓΕΙΑ.
ΠΗΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ
ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΑ ΧS .
ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΘΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΡΕΜΕΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ
ΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ 15 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΩ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ
ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ

ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ,ΚΑΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ¨!

----------


## sia_ed

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΥΓΡΩΝ

----------


## Nefeli-

αυτο με την κατακρατηση το επαθα κι εγω και ειχα μεινει με σταθερο βαρος για αρκετο καιρο. εμενα μου προτειναν να μειωσω το αλατι απο το φαγητο επειδη προκαλει κατακρατηση υγρων. το εκανα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειχε αποτελεσμα η απλως ο οργανισμος μου ηθελε τον χρονο του για να επανελθει. τι να πω... δοκιμασε το αν θες  :Smile: 
φιλια

----------


## sia_ed

ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΥΓΡΩΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΟΥΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ... ... ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ

----------


## ΜΙΡΙΑΜ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.

----------


## Nefeli-

πιστεύω ότι αν το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνιμο και δεν έχει πάρει άσχημες διαστάσεις πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τα φάρμακα. άλλωστε και η υπερβολική εμμονή να "αδιάσουμε" με τέτοια φάρμακα και όταν πια γίνει μόνιμος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ξεκινούν άλλα προβλήματα με διάφορα όργανα που έχουμε... νεφροι κτλ κτλ. θέλει και λίγο υπομονή. το τώρα το θέλω τώρα θα το έχω είναι και λίγο εγωιστικό από μόνο του σαν έκφραση.
 :Smile:

----------


## sia_ed

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΨ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΡΩ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ.ΕΙΠΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

sia
εχεις ενδειξεις οτι εχεις κατι παθολογικο και προκαλει την κατακρατηση υγρων? αν ναι, πας σε παθολογο η στον γυναικολογο σου και σου λεει τι πρεπει να κανεις..
αν δεν ειναι παθολογικο ομως, σε περιπτωση που ειναι ορμονικο και εισαι πριν την περιοδο η απλα αποτελεσμα της διατροφης σου, ελαττωνεις οσο μπορεις το αλατι και τις αλμυρες τροφες, και αυξανεις πολυ το νερο...τιποτε αλλο, μη καταφυγεις σε χαπια ουτε γι αυτο, ουτε για το χασιμο βαρους αν δεν στο ζητησει γιατρος..

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Θέμα ό,τι να 'ναι λέμε:  :Smile: 


Σία αν πάρεις διουρητικά θα το κάνεις μεγαλύτερο το πρόβλημα.Στην αρχή θα διώξεις τα υγρά και μετά που θα τα κόψεις θα κρατάει περισσότερα ο οργανισμός σου απ' ότι πριν.Μάλλον πρέπει να ξανσκεφτείς τι σημαίνει η φράση κατακράτηση υγρών και κατά πόσον το έχεις πάθει αυτό.

----------


## sia_ed

δεν ειναι κατι το οποιο ειχα σκοπο να κανω.μια ερωτηση εκανα για να μαθω περι τινος προκειται.
αλλα σημερα ξεκινησα ta xs .ευχομαι να βοηθησουν και απο οτι ειδα τα χρησιμοποιουν αρκετοι.θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τα ΧS δεν τα ξερω, δεν τα εχω δοκιμασει...
απ αυτα που διαβαζω εδω, εχω σχηματισει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι φυτικες ινες...
αν οντως ειναι σκετες φυτικες ινες, δεν πρεπει να ειναι βλαβερο, θα δινει καποια παραπανω αισθηση κορεσμου υποθετω..

----------


## Tricky_Spider

βασικα ενισχυει τον μεταβολισμο, κι εμενα προσωπικα με εχει βοηθησει στο θεμα της τουαλετας. σαν να σε κουρδιζει ενα πραγμα

----------


## sia_ed

ΤΗΑΝΚS TRICKY SPIDER.

TA ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ,ΧΘΕΣ ,ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ

----------


## Tricky_Spider

τωρα τελιωσα το πρωτο πακετο.2 βδομαδες δηλ.
τα ξεκινησα στις διακοπες αρα δεν μπορω να εχω καθαρα αποτελεσματα..
θα δουμε στο επομενο πακετο
επισης παρατηρησα οτι δεν ειχα φουσκωματα.

----------


## sia_ed

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ,ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Tricky_Spider

εδω θα'μαστε να τα λεμε..
καλη επιτυχια και σε σενα

----------


## angel_sky

ερωτηση : ποσο περιπου κοστιζουν τα xs.

----------


## Tricky_Spider

38 ?

----------


## Tricky_Spider

ζυγιστηκα το πρωι 89,4 δηλαδη εχασα αυτα που πηρα στις διακοπες και 100 γρ επιπλεον..
και τωρα πια ειμαι υπερβαρη και οχι παχυσαρκη..

----------


## Hilda

Μπράβο Tricky! Κατεβαίνουμε σιγά-σιγά! Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, τα αποτελέσματα των πανελληνίων??

----------


## Tricky_Spider

τα αναμενομενα.. δεν περασα πουθενα και ξεκιναω φροντιστηριο next week..

----------


## Hilda

Είπαμε, αυτός ο χρόνος είναι δικός σου, όχι μόνο θα περάσεις του χρόνου αλλά θα εμφανιστείς και κορμάρα στη σχολή!!  :Wink:  Καλή επιτυχία και δυναμικά για τις μεγάλες αλλαγές!

Φιλιά!

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Ετσι ετσι...χαχα
Σ'ευχαριστω!

----------


## layza

καλησπερα και απο μενα.. σημερα πηγα και αγορασα ψηφιακη ζυγαρια γιατι η αλλη που ειχα οταν εκανα διαιτα δεν μου εδειχνε καθαρα ποσο ακριβως εχανα και απογοητευομουν φρικτα και τελικως την σταματαγα... ντροπης μου.. ευχομαι αυτη η κινηση να με βοηθησει να φτασω στο επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.. ομως δεν ζυγιστηκα δεν ανεβαινω ποτε ζυγαρια αν εχω φαει..παντα πρωι και νηστικη.. οποτε θα σας πω αυριο!!
πολυ μου αρεσει αυτη η στηριξη που δινει ο ενας στον αλλο!! μπραβο παιδια παντα ετσι..
ολοι για εναν και ενας για ολους!!
φιλακια

----------


## BLiSS

μεγια την νεα ζυγαρια!!! 
εγω παιδια δεν εχω, καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αγορασω μια. κριτηριο(?) εχω τα ρουχα μου κατα ποσο ανετα ειναι η' ποσο στενα. χεχε!  :Smile:

----------


## layza

ωω!! σ' ευχαριστω πολυ!! ελπιζω μην δειξει περισσοτερο ομως απο οσο εδειχνε αυτη που ειχα μεχρι τωρα γιατι .... ααααχχχ ουτε ξερω τι θα γινει..
εγω για κριτιριο ακουω τον αντρα μου.. παχυναμε μου λεει ε?? 
αλλα για να πω την αληθεια εγω του το εχω ζητησει αλλο ειναιι ο καθρεφτης και αλλο το τριτο ματι.. 
τοτε βεβαια ειναι αργα γιατι ανεβαινω στην ζυγαρρια την επομενη μερα καιαιααιαι.... φριττω!!
ποτε δεν πεφτει εξω!!

----------


## p_k

layza, καλό ζύγισμα και από εμένα!
Εγώ ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο πρωί, οπότε σ' αυτό το θρεντ θα γράφω τα αποτελέσματα.
Καλό είναι να γράφουμε συχνά και να κρατάμε μια επαφή, δίνει κουράγιο ο ένας στον άλλο!
Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματά σου!

----------


## suziq

Kαλησπερα...
Εγω μετα απο ενα μηνα διαιτα καταφερα να χασω 6 κιλα, εχω κολλησει ομως για κοντα 10 μερες και δεν εχω καθολου απωλεια.. ολο γυρω στα ιδια κιλα κοβω βολτες.
Ο διαιτολογος μου, μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω και πως αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικη αντιδραση του οργανισμου.

Ps. Γραφτηκα ξανα ως Suziq απο Suzi, καθως ειχα ξεχασει το password και μειλ δεν μου ερχοταν, παροτι το ειχα ζητησει καμποσες φορες.... Ολο αυτον τον καιρο ομως, φροντιζα να σας διαβαζω καθημερινα και να περνω θαρρος για να συνεχισω την προσπαθεια μου.

----------


## layza

καλησπερα σε ολους..
μπηκα για να σας πω οτι δυστηχως ουτε σημερα ζυγιστηκα στην καινουρια.. κλαψ και το περιμενα πως και πως !!! ο λογος?? χτες που την εβγαλα απο την συσκευασια ελεγε να τραβηξω ενα χαρτακι που ειχε στην μπαταρια ..οκ λοιπον το τραβηξα την πατησα λιγο με τα χερια και ανεβαζε κιλα μεχρι εδω μια χαρα <να σημειωσω οτι ελεγε εχει αυτοματο on και off>
σημερα λοιπον μετα το μπανιο πρωι πρωι την επιασα να ανεβω αλλα τζιφος-τεζα - δεν ξερω τι επαθε ανεβηκα και τα φτυσε καινουριο πραγμα?? ισως!! 
εγω παντως αυριο θα την παω πισω να δω τι θα μου πει και αυτη .. φαναταζεστε να μου πει <<φταιει ο ΟΤΕ..>>???? (χιουμορ)

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!
Συμβαίνουν και τέτοια με τις ζυγαριές, μην ξεχάσεις όμως να έχεις μαζί σου και την απόδειξη αγοράς, για να γίνει η αλλαγή.
Στα δικά μου τώρα:
Ενώ μέχρι το απόγευμα όλα με το πρόγραμμα πήγαιναν καλά, μόλις πριν από λίγο έφαγα αρκετές κουταλιές μούσλι με κομματάκια σοκολάτας...
Αύριο επομένως πρέπει να προσέξω.
Για να δούμε...τι θα δούμε!  :Smile:

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by layza_
> καλησπερα σε ολους..
> μπηκα για να σας πω οτι δυστηχως ουτε σημερα ζυγιστηκα στην καινουρια.. κλαψ και το περιμενα πως και πως !!! ο λογος?? χτες που την εβγαλα απο την συσκευασια ελεγε να τραβηξω ενα χαρτακι που ειχε στην μπαταρια ..οκ λοιπον το τραβηξα την πατησα λιγο με τα χερια και ανεβαζε κιλα μεχρι εδω μια χαρα <να σημειωσω οτι ελεγε εχει αυτοματο on και off>
> σημερα λοιπον μετα το μπανιο πρωι πρωι την επιασα να ανεβω αλλα τζιφος-τεζα - δεν ξερω τι επαθε ανεβηκα και τα φτυσε καινουριο πραγμα?? ισως!! 
> εγω παντως αυριο θα την παω πισω να δω τι θα μου πει και αυτη .. φαναταζεστε να μου πει <<φταιει ο ΟΤΕ..>>???? (χιουμορ)


μια πιθανη αιτια ειναι οτι φταιει ο οτε. ειναι σιγουρα κατι που δεν περιμενες, ειμαι σιγουρος. 
και μια αλλη πιθανη αιτια εκτος του να εισαι ατυχη και να επεσες σε ελλατωματικο κομματι, ειναι οτι καποιες ηλεκτρονικες ζυγαριες αφου εχουν αυτοματο on/off, να πρεπει να τις κουνησεις(με τροπο) για να τεθουν σε λειτουργεια. 
φυσικα αλλη μια ματια στις οδηγιες ειναι επιθυμητη. καλη τυχη.

----------


## suzi

Eγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα και ημουν 82.6!!! Ξεκινησα πριν 6 εβδομαδες διαιτα και τοτε ημουν 88.9. 
Λιγο ακομα και το BMI μου θα πεσει κατω απο το 30. Ξεκινησα απο 33.1 και τωρα ειναι στο 30.7.
Το πιο ωραιο ομως ειναι, οτι εδω και 4-5 μερες, οσοι με βλεπουν στο δρομο, μου λενε οτι αδυνατισα .Αχχχχχ αξιζει τελικα τον κοπο το γουργουρισμα του στομαχιου και οι πεινες που ριχνω. 
Εχω ακομα 21 κιλα να χασω.. μεχρι τον Απριλη θελω να πιστευω οτι θα τα εχω καταφερει. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο το φορουμ μου δινει τρομερη δυναμη για να προσπαθησω. Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

η δικια μου παντως που ειναι ηλεκτρονικη, πριν ξεκινησεις το ζυγισμα καθε φορα, θελει ενα ελαφρο χτυπημα με το χερι για να παει σε κατασταση ζυγισματος...ετσι λειτουργει δλδ, δεν ειναι καποια βλάβη....δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει...

----------


## layza

καλησπερα σε ολους σας
οκ παιδια την πηγα πισω μου ειπε στην αρχη οτι της ειχε τελειωσει η μπαταρια,αλλα δεν διορθωνοταν οποτε πηρα μια αλλη και εδωσα ακομα 5 γιουρω!! τεςπα ας ειναι σημερα λοιπον ανεβηκα .................................................. .........
77,3 οοο ναι τοσο φιλες και φιλοι!!!! η προηγουμενη με εδειχνε 74 προς 75!! αααααααααααααχχ
πιο πολλα ακομα για διωξιμο!!αλλα θα τα διωξω δεν θα τα αφησω να μου γινουν <κολλητοι>συντροφοι!! δεν θελω τετοιους φιλους ..δεν θελω τετοιους φιλους οπου λεει και το ασμα!!
αυτα και φιλια και ολες και ολοι μαζι σ'αυτον τον αγωνα οπου γνωριζουμε τον νικητη φτανει να το πιστεψουμε!!!
κουραγιο αδερφια θα τα πατησουμε!!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΦΙΛΗ LAYZA ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤA ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ.ΕΤΣΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΓΩ.

----------


## p_k

Αν το πιστέψουμε και δουλέψουμε γι' αυτό, θα γίνει.
Επανειλημμένα έχει διαπιστωθεί η ορθότητα της φράσης.
Layza,
όπως θα έχεις διαπιστώσει, ζυγαριά με ζυγαριά διαφέρει.
Αφού πήρες αυτήν την καινούρια, ξεκίνα και τελείωσε με αυτήν.
Προσωπικά, κατάλαβα ότι το να τηρώ καθημερινό ημερολόγιο διατροφής με βοηθάει αφάνταστα.
Όσοι δεν το τηρείτε, δοκιμάστε το και θα με θυμηθείτε.  :Smile: 
Αύριο πρωί είναι το καθιερωμένο ζύγισμα...
Θα σας ενημερώσω ό,τι και αν δείξει η ζυγαριά.
Και να γράφουμε όλοι μας, βοηθάει πολύ αυτό.
Μπαίνουμε που μπαίνουμε, ας κάνουμε τον κόπο να συμμετέχουμε στις συζητήσεις, βλέπω θρεντ στα οποία έχουν καιρό να μπουν νέα ποστ.
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους και σε όλες!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και σε όλους!  :Smile: 

Αποτελέσματα εβδομαδιαίου ζυγίσματος:
---------------------------------------------------
89,1 κιλά (απώλεια 0,300 κ.)
Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε:

29 Δεκ. (Έναρξη προγράμματος): 91,2
05 Ιαν. 89,4
12 Ιαν. 89,1

Το αρχικό ΒΜΙ ήταν 28,1 και σήμερα κατέβηκε στο 27,5.
Συνολική απώλεια έως τώρα: 2,1 κιλά.

Ο "φτωχός" απολογισμός της δεύτερης εβδομάδας οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έκανα σωστά το πρόγραμμα.
Το θετικό είναι ότι έκοψα τα γλυκά, όμως ξεπέρασα τους πόντους σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (εφαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα των WW) και το μέγεθος των μερίδων ήταν μεγαλύτερο από το επιτρεπτό.
Βασικότατο λάθος ήταν και το ότι δεν ήπια πολύ νερό: Ενώ την πρώτη εβδομάδα έπινα 8-10 ποτήρια την ημέρα, τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα έπινα 4 με 5 το πολύ.
Αυτά λοιπόν, θα διορθωθούν από σήμερα!
Να έχετε ένα πανέμορφο Σαββατοκύριακο!!!

----------


## layza

γεια και χαρα και απο μενα!
συμφωνω μαζι σου p_k η κρατηση ημερολογιου βοηθαει και εμενα,ν αξερω απο πριν τι θα φαω ..για να μην με φαει αυτο!!
μπραβο σου για την απωλεια φτωχη μεν αλλα σημαντικη!! 
και αφου μπαινετε που μπαινετε μια καλημερα ο καθενας για την στηριξη ολων μας δεν βλαπτει!!
φιλακια!!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ LAYZA!ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ!! Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ.ΕΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ p_k ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!

----------


## p_k

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα ενθαρρυντικά λόγια!
Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όλους. 
Προχωράω κανονικά και αταλάντευτα, είναι μεγάλης σημασίας για μένα αυτή η προσπάθεια, γιατί η μερική επάνοδος των κιλών έγινε μετά από 10 χρόνια διατήρησης του βάρους.
Λίγο η κακή διατροφή, λίγο η καθιστική ζωή, το αυτοκίνητο κλπ και τα κιλά μαζεύτηκαν.
Εδώ και μήνες προσπαθούσα να μπω σε πρόγραμμα και δεν τα κατάφερνα. Αυτές τις 2 εβδομάδες όμως, μπήκε τέλος στην αναβλητικότητα.
Από την πλευρά μου θα γράφω τακτικά, γιατί πιστεύω ότι η καθημερινή κουβέντα και οι εξομολογήσεις μας βοηθούν να παραμένουμε στο σωστό δρόμο.
Την επόμενη φορά που πας να φας πχ μια ολόκληρη σοκολάτα, θα πεις όχι, θα φάω ένα μικρό κομματάκι, θα ικανοποιήσω την ανάγκη μου για γλυκό και μέχρι εκεί. Αφού το Σάββατο θα ζυγιστώ...τι θα γράψω στο φόρουμ;
Ναι, ναι, κάπως έτσι λειτουργεί το πράγμα.
Χρειαζόμαστε ενθάρρυνση, από τον πιο μικρό μέχρι τον πιο μεγάλο.
Πάμε λοιπόν!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΣΩΣΤΑ!!ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ.

----------


## layza

Μαζι και εγω!! συμφωνω απολυτα!!! εγω θα ζυγιζομαι δυο φορες την εβδομαδα,αλλα αυριο ειναι η μερα του γλυκου οποτε θα το αφησω για την δευτερα ισως ομως το κανω και αυριο..θα σας πω..απλα αυριο εχω παρτυ του γιου μου,γεννεθλια, και φανταζεστε ... σκεφτομαι μονο οτι αν το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι λιγοτερο (που το πιο πιθανο δεν θα ναι βρισκομαι προ εμμηνων..)θα καταπεσω ψυχολογικα !!

να ρωτησω και κατι μιας και αναφερα το γλυκο,μια διαιτολογος με ρωτησε τι σε παχαινει;και της ειπα τα γλυκα, εξαρτηση βλεπετε.. και μου λεει κρατα το προγραμμα ολη την εβδομαδα και μια μερα που θες θα καθιερωσεις εσυ και θα πεις καθε τοτε θα τρωω το γλυκο μου..αρκει να μην τρως το βραδυνο γευμα!! ρωταω λοιπον εσεις τι αποψη εχετε πανω σ'αυτο; ξερετε κατι περισσοτερο;;

----------


## HEART_ed

ΦΙΛΗ LAYZA ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ 2-3 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΧΥΝΟΥΝ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΟΥΝ.

----------


## layza

77,700... αντι να χασω πηρα 1/2 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΟΥ!~!~

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by layza_
> 77,700... αντι να χασω πηρα 1/2 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΟΥ!~!~


Μη στενοχωριέσαι και μην το βάζεις κάτω!
Αυτό το μισό κιλό μπορεί να είναι και κατακράτηση υγρών, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, συμβαίνει συχνά.
Συνέχισε κανονικά την προσπάθεια και την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα δεις απώλεια, είμαι βέβαιος γι' αυτό!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΦΙΛΗ LAYZA ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ!!ΣΤΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ!!!!!!ΞΥΠΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ!!!

----------


## BLiSS

καθε αρχη και δυσκολη... την επομενη φορα που θα δεις τα θετικα αποτελεσματα ποιος σε πιανει μετα.

----------


## gourounitsa

GEIA SAS PAIDIA.EIMAI KAINOYRIA.H8ELA NA SAS PW OTI EGW PROX8ES ARXHSA 8ERAPIA ME REDUCTIL KAI TA PAW MIA XARA PROS TO PARON.EIMOUN 84 KILA KAI HDH SE 2 MERES PHGA 82.5 ME IPSOS 1.67/THELW NA FTASW STA 65 KAI TO ELPIZW.PAXINA META THN GENNA.

----------


## gourounitsa

TA EXEI PAREI LAPIOS APO EDW?TA REDUCTIL KAI AN NAI 8A H8ELA NA ADALAKSOUME AOPSEIS SXETIKES.A K KATI ALO EIMAI 28 ETWN  :Smile:

----------


## elpida_ed

Aυτό δεν το περίμενα....
ζυγίστικα και τα απολέσματα τραγικά
2 χρονια μετά τα πήρα όλα πίσω κ γιατί
για έναν χωρισμό;

Φφφφ....

Πάμε από την αρχή λοιπόν
17/01/2008
κιλά 75,8
(εγκεφαλικό...)

----------


## HEART_ed

ELPIDA,ΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ "Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ".ΞΑΝΑΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ.

----------


## elpida_ed

ξαναξεκίνησα, δύσκολο να πειθαρχλησω πάλι, μου έχει ανοίξει η όρεξη
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι στο επόμενο ζύγισμα κάτι 8α δωωω
μήπως να αρχίσω να γράφω στο άλλο θλέμα και τι τρωω μήπως με πιάσουν οι ντροπές και δν γουρουνίσω?

----------


## gourounitsa

elpida kai gw logo xwrismou pira ta perissotera kila.simpasxoume.otan prospa8eis na kalipseis kapoia kena psuxologika pou afise o xwrismos to rixneis sthn masa.egw gennhsa kai piga apo 63 kila sta 74 kai meta ton xwrismo mou anevika sta 84.

----------


## HEART_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΜΟΥ,ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ.ΚΑΝΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΜΑΣ!ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΠΤΟΗΣΑΙ!!ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## BLiSS

ανθρωποι ερχονται και φευγουν απο την ζωη μας. εμεις γιατι αυτο-τιμωρουμαστε ετσι δεν το καταλαβαινω...! παιδια η ζωη ειναι μικρη και πολυτιμη για να την καταστρεφουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι. ειδικα για χωρισμους και παρομοια θεματα. γουσταρεις να φας? φαε και απολαυσε το. αλλιως αν πιστευουμε πως κατι θα αλλαξει με το να κλεινουμε την μια πληγη, ανοιγωντας μια αλλη, κοροιδευομαστε!
λοιπον κεφαλι ψηλα, θετουμε στοχους, αποκτουμε νεα ενδιαφεροντα-χομπυ και ολα θα πανε καλα....!

----------


## gourounitsa

*Σημερα ζηγηστικα το πρωι και με 5 μερες REDUCTIL απο τα 84 κατεβηκα στα 81,4 .Καλα παω ετσι?3 κιλα σε 5 μερες γουαουυυυυυ!!Νιο8ω πολυ ευτυχησμενη που μετα απο τοσες διαιτες με αυτη την 8εραπεια καταφερε η ζηγαρια να με δειξει 3 κιλα λιγοτερα.*

----------


## BLiSS

αψογηηηηηη!!! ολα πανε μια χαρα....

----------


## layza

μπραβο βρε γουρουνιτσα ... συνεχισε ετσι καλη πτωση των κιλων!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

:Smile:  σας ευχαρηστω για την σημπαρασταση

----------


## p_k

Σάββατο είχαμε χθες, καθιερωμένη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα και για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη εβδομάδα είχα μείωση 300 γραμμάρια.
Από τα 89,1 κιλά πήγα στα 88,8.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά. Αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα εφαρμόσω σωστά το πρόγραμμα, γιατί το προηγούμενο επταήμερο έκανα πολλές ατασθαλίες, γι' αυτό και η μικρή απώλεια.
Τώρα όμως είμαι αποφασισμένος.
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα πάω πολύ καλύτερα.
Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## BLiSS

μαρεσει η επιμονη σου παντελη. ετσι πρεπει. βασικο στοιχειο προς την επιτευξη ενος στοχου. την αλλη εβδομαδα προβλεπω να χανεις 1 κιλο  :Smile:  αργα και σταθερα...

----------


## HEART_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ P_K KAI GOYROUNITSA SYNEXISTE.EIMAI BEBAIH OTI ΘA TA KATAFERETE.

----------


## p_k

@ BLiSS και HEART:
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ενθαρρυντικά σας λόγια.
Είναι αλήθεια πως είμαι επίμονος άνθρωπος και αν βάλω έναν σρτόχο θα προσπαθήσω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις να τον πετύχω.
Αυτή η τακτική έχει όμως δύο όψεις:
1) Τη θετική, δηλαδή το ότι είσαι προσηλωμένος σε κάτι και αγωνίζεσαι να το κατακτήσεις παρόλα τα εμπόδια, άρα ατσαλώνεσαι και ως χαρακτήρας και 
2) Την αρνητική, δηλαδή το ότι πολλές φορές η μεγάλη προσπάθεια σε αγχώνει και καταλήγεις στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.
Γι' αυτό κι εγώ, αποφάσισα αυτήν τη φορά να εφαρμόσω το πρόγραμμα χωρίς να αγχώνομαι και χωρίς να κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου για κάθε μικροπαρασπονδία. 
Δεν θέλει άγχος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις!
Προχωράμε αισιόδοξα και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν.
Η καλή δουλειά πάντα ανταμείβεται και αυτό ισχύει για όλους.

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> @ BLiSS και HEART:
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ενθαρρυντικά σας λόγια.
> Είναι αλήθεια πως είμαι επίμονος άνθρωπος και αν βάλω έναν σρτόχο θα προσπαθήσω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις να τον πετύχω.
> Αυτή η τακτική έχει όμως δύο όψεις:
> 1) Τη θετική, δηλαδή το ότι είσαι προσηλωμένος σε κάτι και αγωνίζεσαι να το κατακτήσεις παρόλα τα εμπόδια, άρα ατσαλώνεσαι και ως χαρακτήρας και 
> 2) Την αρνητική, δηλαδή το ότι πολλές φορές η μεγάλη προσπάθεια σε αγχώνει και καταλήγεις στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.
> Γι' αυτό κι εγώ, αποφάσισα αυτήν τη φορά να εφαρμόσω το πρόγραμμα χωρίς να αγχώνομαι και χωρίς να κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου για κάθε μικροπαρασπονδία. 
> Δεν θέλει άγχος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις!
> ...


τα ειπες ολα παντελη, συμφωνω και επαυξανω.
δυστηχως οταν αγωνιζεσαι για κατι και θελεις πραγματικα να πετυχεις, το αγχος μαλλον πρεπει να θεωρειται φυσιολογικο. και εγω οσες φορες δινω εξετασεις στα μαθηματα μου, ακομα και σε αυτα που ειμαι αρκετα καλος και δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχω, το αγχος υπαρχει.
ολα με μετρο λοιπον. καλημερα παιδια!

----------


## gourounitsa

Καλημέρα BLiSS κ απο μενα.Απλα θα ηθελα να αναφερω οτι το χαπι π περνω εχει καποιες παρενεργεις σε μενα τουλαχιστον αλλα ψιλοασημαντε οπως ξυροστομια κ αιπνια.σε μενα ειναι πολυ ελαφρια που ειμαι απολυτα υγειης σε αλλους μπορει να ειναι χειροτερα τα πραγματα.

----------


## layza

καλημερα σε ολους σας!!
ζυγιστηκα και εγω σημερα 76,100 αχ πολυ μου αρεσε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!,
...αν επιθυμεις κατι πολυ ολο το συμπαν συνομοτει ωστε να το πετυχεις!!!
να σημειωσω οτι σημερα θα φαω και το γλυκακι μου οπως και την προηγουμενη Κυριακη,σηκωθηκα πρωι πρωι και εφτιαξα μια ωραια πορτοκαλοπιτα, αλλα το μεσημερι κοτοπουλο ψητο και σαλατιτσα ..
φιλακια!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

μπραβο layza και γω 8ελω να τροω κ το γλυκακι μου καμια φορα.καλη συνεχια μας ευχομαι.αντε να δουμε την αλλη βδομαδα τι 8α χασουμε .παμε κοντρα οτι 8α σε φτασω?χεχεχε και συ οτι 8α φτασεις την HEART που ειναι 63-65 κιλα?

----------


## BLiSS

καλησπερααααααααααααα! 
αυτο και αν δεν ειναι υγειης ανταγωνισμος παιδια. 
οποτε να αρχισω να δινω και τις αποδοσεις για το στοιχημα να πονταρουμε. χεχεχεχε!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα! Σήμερα πήγα πολύ καλά!  :Smile: 

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------
2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 2. κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη light
και 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 ποτήρι φυσ. χυμός πορτοκάλι
1 σνακ δημητριακών

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------
1 μερίδα ψαρόσουπα
2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
100 γρ. τυρί φέτα light
1 κομματάκι (10 γρ.) σοκολάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
-----------
1 τοστ με:
2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
και 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1/2 μπανάνα

8 ποτήρια νερό

Σνακς: 2 μήλα, ένα μεταξύ πρωινού και μεσημεριανού και ένα μεταξύ μεσημεριανού και βραδυνού.

Καλός ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός! ʼντε να βάλουμε τα δυνατά μας, να έχουμε μια πετυχημένη εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

εγω 6 μερες περιπου τροω παρομοια με τα σημερινα δλδ

πρωινο
ενα τοστ με ψωμι σικαλ και γαλοπυλα+τυρι
1 καπουτσινο

μεσημερι
3 κεφτεδακια τηγανιτα 
3 κομματακια πατατεσ τηγ
μια μαρουλοσαλατα 
1 φετα ψωμι

απογευμα
1 καφε νες με λιγο γαλα κ φρουκτοζη λιγια

βραδινο
1 τηγ κεφτεδακι
λιγο ψωμι
ενα κομματι γαλακτοπιτα γλυκακι
1 λιτρο νερο
και μια ωρα στατικο ποδηλατο γυμναστικη

----------


## HEART_ed

P_K MRAAAAAAAAAABO ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ!ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΗΡΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ.Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ(ΧΙ,ΧΙ).ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ gourounitsa ΜΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΒΑΡΟΣ.ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ!

----------


## gourounitsa

σευχαρηστουμε πολυ heart που 8α παει 8α σε φτασω στα κιλα

----------


## HEART_ed

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ gourounitsa ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## layza

heart ποσο εισαι εσυ?? υψος βαρος?

----------


## HEART_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ LAYZA MOY.ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ 1,56 ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΤΑ 62 ΚΙΛΑ.ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ!(ΧΙ,ΧΙ)!ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΤΑ 56.ΕΧΩ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ!

----------


## layza

σε καποιον συνφορουμιτη ειχα διαβασει μια πολυ καλη φραση <τα εμποδια αρχιζουν αν παρουμε τα ματια απο το στοχο> οποτε ας μην αφησουμε το βλεμμα και την σκεψη μας απο αυτο που θελουμε ολοι!!!!!!!! καλη επιτυχια λοιπον και σε σενα και σε ολους μας!!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ layza ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ "ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ".ΟΧΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ.ΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ!

----------


## gourounitsa

heart εγω πυστευω οτι δεν χριαζεσε να χασεις αλλα κιλα.μια χαρα νομιζω εισαι.και γω που ειμαι 1.67 8ελς να φτασω περιπου στα 66 καπου εκει γιατι στα 59 που ονειρευομαι πολυ δυσκολα.και γω δεν κρατιεμαι κ ζηγιζτικα πριν 2 μερες και εμεινα ευχαρηστιμενη με αυτο που ειδα μακαρι να χασω και αλλα εχω δρομο ακομα χιχι  :Smile:  καλα HEART τι διαιτα κανεις και εχασςσ τοσα κιλα??ειναι πολυ στεριτικη?

----------


## HEART_ed

HELLO GOUROUNITSA.OXI EINAI ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ.ΤΡΟΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΤΣΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΤΑ,ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΛΥΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΟ!ΟΧΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΙΤΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΙΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΜΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΤΡΩΩ.ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΣΜΩΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ.

----------


## gourounitsa

bravo etsi na sinexiseis kalh mou  :Smile:

----------


## HEART_ed

ευχαριστω gourounitsa μου και εσυ να'σαι καλα και οτι επιθυμεις.

----------


## p_k

Σημερινό μενού:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικ. για τοστ
με 30 γρ. γκούντα
1 ποτήρι φυσ.χυμός ποροκάλι
20 γρ. σοκολάτα υγείας

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 μερ. κοτόπουλο με ρύζι
1 μικρό πιατάκι τζατζίκι
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης
Μαρουλοσαλάτα με 1/2 κ.γλ. λάδι
5 πράσινες ελιές

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ

1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης
25 γρ. τυρί φέτα light
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά

Ενδιάμεσα 1 μήλο
και φυσικά... 8 ποτήρια νερό

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω πήρανε μπρος οι δίαιτες και τα πληκτρολόγια!
ʼντε μπράβο, να προχωράμε όλοι μαζί, βοηθώντας ο ένας τον άλλο! 
Η άνοιξη πλησιάζει!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

πρωινο
1 καφε νεσ με μπολικο γαλα

μεσημεριανο
1 τυροπιτα

απογευμα
1 ποτηρι χυμο φρεσκο γκρειπ φρουτ

βραδι
η μεγαλη σαλατα με κοκκινο λαχανο ασπρο κ καροτο
2 κουτ σ λαδι
ι τοστ απο σικαλ ψωμι +γαλοπουλα+τυρι για τοστ
1 xoyfta ksirous karpous
νερο πολυ κ γυμναστικη

----------


## elpida_ed

Λοιπόν αποφασίσα να ξαναζυγιστώαφού μου τελειώσει η περίοδος που btw δν μου έχει ΄ρεθει ακόμα
χαχαχαχα
αλλα περιμένω αυτές τις μέρες κ δεν θα επιτρέψω σε μια κατακράτηση να μου τσακίσει τα νέυρα

----------


## gourounitsa

Κανονικα σημερα επρεπε να ζηγηστω μετα απο μια εβδομαδα δλδ.σε αυτο το ποστ 8α βαζω μονο το fatschicks δλδ το μετρητη βαρουσ,8α βαζω εκει τα κιλα που εχασα και 8α ρι8μιζετε αυτοματα κ 8α το κανω παστε εδω
-------->  
Κ Yψος 1.67

----------


## elpida_ed

οκ δεν κρατήθηκα

23/01/2008

κιλά 73,6

----------


## haris_ed

αντε καλη αρχή και σε μενα

----------


## haris_ed



----------


## HEART_ed

ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΧΑΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ.ΑΝΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ.ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΑΝ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ!!(ΧΙ,ΧΙ!!)

----------


## layza

αντε μπειτε chat !!

----------


## HEART_ed

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ LAYZA ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ CHAT ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΕΣ ΕΣΥ

----------


## zacharoula

HELLO

----------


## HEART_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ZACHAROYLA MOY KAΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ!

----------


## gourounitsa

καλως ηρ8ες ζαχαρουλα ,δεν μας ειπες ποσα κιλα εισαι κ 8ες να χασεις ομως. :Wink:

----------


## gourounitsa

yoypiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!καλα παμε.πολυ καλα παιδια.ειμουν το προιγουμενο σαββατο 81.2 περιπου τορα ειμαι 80.8 μισο κιλο σχεδον κατω κ εκανα κ διαολιες.κα8ε σαββατο αποφασησα να ζηγιζομαι .

----------


## zacharoula

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## zacharoula

ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## zacharoula

ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ GILLY Ή ΤΑ ΤΑSTE AND DIETE.
KAMIA ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ????

----------


## gourounitsa

zacharoula kopela mou kane eksetaseis gia kardia piesh k an eisai apolita ugieis pare (me synvoulh giatrou pada!!!!)ta reductil na ksegniaseis.den iparxei allh lush.an kaneis diaita 8a peinas mia zwh.egw pros to paron paw poli kala se 11 mres 4 kila exasa.sou sinistw ta reductil k epiedi eisai pio polla kila apo mena pare ta 15 mg na se piasoun kalytera.na ksereis exoun elafries parenergies omws.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και σε όλους!!!
ΝΑΙ!!!
Απώλεια και αυτήν την εβδομάδα, με κάποιες μικροζαβολιές στην αρχή της!
Από 88,8 κατέβηκα στα 88 (800 γραμμάρια κάτω).
Είμαι αποφασισμένος, τώρα που πήραν μπρος οι μηχανές, να μην ξανακάνω ζαβολιές.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι ζυγίστηκα και χθες το βράδυ αργά και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 87,5, οπότε φαντάστηκα πως το πρωί θα ζύγιζα λιγότερο, αλλά τελικά έδειξε 88 και ως τίμιος άνθρωπος που είμαι, θεωρώ σωστό το πρωινό ζύγισμα.  :Smile: 
Ξέρουμε βέβαια όλοι ότι πρέπει να ζυγιζόμαστε πρωί, 1 φορά την εβδομάδα και νηστικοί, αλλά από περιέργεια είπα να δω πόσο ζύγιζα το βράδυ.
Τέλος πάντων, αυτά ετσι για την ιστορία...
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, χρόνια τώρα, ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο πρωί, εννοείται νηστικός.
Ξεκίνησα στις 29/12 με 91,2 κιλά και BMI 28,1
Σήμερα είμαι 88 κιλά, με ΒΜΙ 27,1.
Νομίζω πως είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο! Επιπλέον ξεκίνησα και γρήγορο περπάτημα, μισή ώρα την ημέρα.
Να έχετε ένα όμορφο Σαββατοκύριακο!

----------


## zacharoula

ΤΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ?

----------


## gourounitsa

zalades elafries.ksirostomia,aipnia k diskiliotita.alla pros ta kalh ti einai o ponos.

----------


## layza

καλημερουδια !!!! μπραβο gourounitsa και p_k συνεχιστε ετσι παιδια !! 
καλο κατεβασμα!! ....σε ολους μας!!!
μακια

----------


## HEART_ed

ΜΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by gourounitsa_
> zacharoula kopela mou kane eksetaseis gia kardia piesh k an eisai apolita ugieis *pare ta reductil na ksegniaseis.den iparxei allh lush.an kaneis diaita 8a peinas mia zwh.*egw pros to paron paw poli kala se 11 mres 4 kila exasa.sou sinistw ta reductil k epiedi eisai pio polla kila apo mena pare ta 15 mg na se piasoun kalytera.na ksereis exoun elafries parenergies omws.


gourounitsa
εχω καποιες αποριες που αν θες μου τις λυνεις.
θεωρεις ως μοναδικη λυση στο προβλημα των κιλων, τα χαπια που παιρνεις γιατι την διαιτα την βρισκεις βασανιστικη (και με το δικιο σου) ξερεις καλα ομως, οτι τα χαπια αυτα δεν μπορεις να τα παιρνεις εφ ορου ζωης, πρεπει να τα σταματησεις μετα απο καποιο διαστημα...
πως νομιζες οτι θα καταφερεις να κρατησεις τα κιλα που θα εχεις χωρις να πεινας εφοσον μονο τα χαπια σου κοβουν την ορεξη? δεν θα ειναι ευκολοτατο να τα ξαναβαλεις?σου εχει δωσει καποια λυση ο γιατρος σου σε αυτο η απλα ελπιζεις οτι τα κιλα θα σταθεροποιηθουν απο μονα τους?

και μια ερωτηση
εισαι γιατρος?
επειδη αν καταλαβα καλα, δεν εισαι, πως προτεινεις χαπια που χρειαζονται συνταγη γιατρου σε ατομα εδω μεσα και μαλιστα προτεινεις να αυξησουν και τη δοση τη δικη σου? δεν νομιζεις οτι οποιος ενδιαφερεται για τετοια χαπια θα πρεπει να επισκεφτει οπωσδηποτε γιατρο για να ειναι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα βλαψει την υγεια του με αυτο που παει να κανει?

----------


## gourounitsa

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΚΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΝ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ Μ ΠΟΣΤ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΠΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ Κ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΜΗΝ ΚΡΙΝΕΙς ΠΡΙΝ ΔΕΙΣ Κ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ.Κ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ Π ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΨΑΞΕΙ.Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ Μ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ ΝΑ ΜΑ8Ω ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΩ ΥΓΕΙΙΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ Π 8ΕΛΩ 8Α ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΟς ΤΡΟΠΟ ΦΙΑΤΡΩΦΗΣ. ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ Μ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΕΣΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ.Κ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ 100 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ γραψει οπωσδηποτε γιατρος και οτι εχουν παρενεργειεσ.το τελευτεο το εχω γραψει τουλαχιστον 5 φορες ,πως με κρινεις απο τα λεγομενα μ πουυ ειδες μονο σε αυτο το ποστ?και οσο για τα φαρμακα ο γιατρος μ ειπε να τα περνω 6 μηνες.ευχομαι να σου ελυσα οοολες τις αποριες σου.

----------


## gourounitsa

και κατι αλλο εδω δεν ειναι δικαστιριο να δικαζεις καποιον που ειπε μια γνωμη για να βοη8ησει καποιους που υποφερουν απο παραπανο κιλα σαν εμενα.ενα απλο φορουμ ειναι για σηζητηση κ οχι δικαστικη αι8ουσα.δεν σκοτωσα κανεναν να μου γραφεις εμενα με εδονα γραμματα κ καλα σαν να εγληματισα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## layza

καλημερα ηρεμια βρε κοριτσια!!
εγω ειμαι χαλια!! ζυγιστηκα και πηρα 100 γρ αντι να χασω!! επεσε η ψυχολογια μου εντελως περιμενα να εδειχνε η παλιοζυγαρια μια απωλεια και ας ηταν της ταξης των 100 γρ οχι οτι εβαλα κιολας!!!!! (και οχι δεν περιμενω να αδιαθετησω))))) τι φταιει????????? ακολουθω οδηγιες που μου ειχε δωσει μια διαιτολογος... γιατι γ@@@@@@@????????????????

----------


## gourounitsa

layza μακαρι να σου παει καλα η διαιτα

----------


## BLiSS

2 αποριες ειχε η 2sweet2b4go10 , σου τις εκανε, απαντησες και τελος. δεν βρηκες κανεναν μπελα και ουτε σου ειπε και κατι κακο. εγω παντως βαριεμαι να διαβαζω τα ποστ του καθενα πριν τον ρωτησω κατι.
αν καταλαβα καλα απο οσα λεμε και απο οτι ειδα στο ιντερνετ οτι τα reductil απλα σου κοβουν την ορεξη. δεν καινε το λιπος αυξανοντας τον μεταβολισμο η' κανουν κατι αλλο. πραγμα που σημαινει οτι θελει αυστηρη διαιτα και κοψιμο των χαπιων σε 5-6 μηνες. χμ! και μετα? δεν ειναι και λιγο πραγμα να αυξησεις την δοσολογια κατα 50% gourounitsa οποτε ειναι πολυ μα πολυ νωρις να το σκεφτεσαι αυτο.
οποιος εχει συγγενη αστυνομικο δεν φοβαται σε αυτη την χωρα? :P αχ ελλαδα μου...
καλο κουραγιο στις φιλες και στους φιλους  :Smile:

----------


## gourounitsa

bliss θα επρεπε να φοβαμαι δλδ?και δεν ηταν αποριες ηταν σαν να με κατηγορουσε ετσι τουλαχιστο ενιοσα.τελος παντον εγω δεν εβαλα το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο κανενος να τα παρει και δεν χριαζετε με αυτα τα χαπια να κανεις διαιτα διοτι σου κοβετε ετσι κ αλιοως η ορεξη.απλα οταν πεινας (φυσιολογικα ομως οχι κα8ε μιση ωρα οπως πειναγα εγω) ο γιατρος μ με συνβουλεψε να τροω υγειινα ωστε οταν χασω τα κιλα που 8ελω να μην ξαναπαρω εχοντας μα8ει εντομεταξυ να τροω αυτα π δεν παχενουν.κ δεν χριαζετε μα χω συγγενη τετοιο για να μην φοβαμαι.εξαλου κα8αρος ουρανος αστραπες δεν φοβατε!να στε καλα κκαλη συνεχια σε ολους.κα8ε σιτε εχει και τα στραβα του δεν βαριεσε.

----------


## gourounitsa

και κατι εγραψε οτι ζητησα να μ αυξησουν την δοση.δεν το καταλαβα .ναι αν δεν εβλεπα αποτελεσματα 8α το εκανα γιατι ετσι 8α η8ελα και 8α με συνβουλευε κ ο γιατρος μ.κ δεν ειπα ποτε οτι καινε λιπος αυτα τα φαρμακα.απλα 8α μπορουσε η κοπελα να ριξει μια ματια κ στα αλλα π εγραψα .8α τις λυνοταν οι αποριες σιγουρα.εξαλου δεν δινοντε χορις ιατρικη συνταγη με καμια κυβερνηση.

----------


## BLiSS

ξερεις τι γινεται? οταν σου γραψω κατι και το διαβασεις, ενδεχομενως αλλα να εννοω και αλλα να καταλαβενεις... δυστηχως ετσι ειναι στo internet. η κοπελα που σε ρωτησε πιο πανω σιγουρα δεν ειχε κακη προθεση για να θυμωσεις. 
ολα καλα παντως, τελειωσε το θεμα. το προβλημα μας ειναι τα περιττα κιλα και εκει επικεντρωνομαστε

----------


## gourounitsa

exeis dikio bre bliss.8a pio ksidi na m perasei xiixi.

----------


## layza

ετσι ειναι gourounitsa εχει δικιο ο BLISSακος ...
αχ με μενα ομως τι θα γινει που ειμαι στα down μου?ε???

----------


## BLiSS

πρεπει να σε γλυκανουμε λιζα.... τωρα με ποιο τροπο, κατι θα σκεφτουμε!

----------


## gourounitsa

layza σιγα για 100 γραμμαρια κανεις ετσι?δεν ειναι τπτ.

----------


## layza

ναι βρε gourounitsa αλλα μια εβδομαδα πηγε χαμενη στην ουσια ....δεν εχασα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ γ@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BLiSS

περιμενε να δουμε και την επομενη εβδομαδα... μην βιαζεστε ρε παιδια!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

οχ εγω σημερα ειμαι αδια8ετη.παλι καλα με δειξε λιγα κιλα προχ8ες π ζηγηστικα.λαιζα εστω δεν πιρες αλλα εχασες.καλημερες!!!!καλημερ  blisssako . :Smile:

----------


## BLiSS

καλημερα, καλημερα  :Smile: 
εγω αυτες τις μερες θα αγορασω ζυγαρια και θα μπω και εγω στο παιχνιδι εδω :P

----------


## haris_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ -1 Η ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ....ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΩ

----------


## gourounitsa

αχ βρε Blissako μην αδυνατησεις καλος εισαι.ο αντρας ειπαμε πρεπει να νε βαρυς και ασηκωτος χεχεεχ

----------


## haris_ed

........

----------


## BLiSS

gourounitsa μου, επειδη θα νοιωθω και θα δειχνω καλυτερα. ολοι στον περιπου ιδιο αγωνα ειμαστε.  :Smile: 

haris ευχομαι και την αλλη βδομαδα να σου δειξει -2k

----------


## gourounitsa

μα δεν εισαι πολα κιλα bliss αλλα αφου 8ες καλως.ποπο εδωχιονισε παιδια.ουαου.χιονια στο καμπαναριο λαλαλαλ

----------


## BLiSS

καλημερα περα για περα  :Smile:  
θελουμε και εμεις χιονιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιι!

----------


## gourounitsa

καλημερααα.σημερα δεν αντεξα να περιμενω μεχρι το σαββατο για να ζηγιστω κ ζηγηστικα κ εχω κατεβει στα 79.8.γιουπιιιιιιι..αλλα 8α ζηγιστω το σαββατο επισημα να το γραψω εδω..

----------


## zacharoula

καλημέρα!!!!
μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## zacharoula

εγώ ξεκίνησα την δευτέρα μια τυπική διατροφή (με πολλές ζαβολιές - ήπια 2 ποτά λόγω επισκέψεων) αλλά σήμερα αισθάνομαι ήδη καλύτερα και πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα κάνω...

----------


## zacharoula

την κυριακή που θα ζυγιστώ θα σας πω.

----------


## elpida_ed

και όλο παίρνω φόρα, φόρα κατηφόρα
(χεχεχε, το παν ειναι η καλή διάθεση)

-700 γρ 72,9

----------


## elpida_ed

πωπωωω μου αρέσει που έχω κ καλή διάθεση..... όπως μου αρέσει κ το 9,9 χαχαχα
άλλα 10 κιλά ... Εμπρός καλό μου γουρούνιιιιιιι

----------


## gourounitsa

Ελπιδουλα κ γω πεταω στα συννεφα π βλεπω κ χανω κιλα.8ελω να βγω να το φωναξω ιχιχχιχ

----------


## gourounitsa

Καλημερα.Σημερα εκανα το εβδομαδιαιο ζηγισμα το επισιμο κ εινα :

----------


## BLiSS



----------


## SEA_ed

GOUROUNITSA MOY ENA ΜΕΓΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!! ! ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!Α ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ Π-Ο-Λ-Υ ΠΕΡΙΦΑΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ.Η ΗΕΑRT ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΩΣ SEA!

----------


## gourounitsa

ναι βρε το ειδα τι εγραψες.καλημερα σας.κ ευχαρηστω για τα καλα σας λογακια.παμε πολυ καλα.

----------


## sun_ed

Geia sas kai apo emena na rotiso kati? Edo kai dio vdomades exo minei sta idia kila alla exo metrithei kai eimai 4 pontous pio kato apo oti imoun prin apo 2 vdomades...Metraei afto?

----------


## gourounitsa

nai metraei.pia shmeia metrises?

----------


## sun_ed

0.5 cm se kathe mpratso, 0.5 cm se kathe mpouti, 0.5 stin periferia kai 1 stin kilia, kai 0.5 sto stithos

Afta  :Frown:

----------


## ant_ed

Βέβαια, είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικό από τη ζυγαριά! Προφανώς, ο οργανισμός σου έχει κρατήσει νερό! Συμβαίνει συχνά αυτό, θα χάσεις απότομα, θα δεις. Μην σταματάς την προσπάθεια!

----------


## gourounitsa

εγω ρε παιδια εχασα μονο 4,5 κιλα αλλα ειμαι σαν να εχασα 10 κ μαλον επειδη γυμναζομαι

----------


## zacharoula

Καλημέρα
Συγνώμη που δεν έχω γράψει τόσο καιρό αλλά ήμουν λίγο ΝΤΑΟΥΝ.... κατί παραπάνω αλλά πάει πέρασε...
Τώρα είμαι καλά. Λοιπόν αυτές τις μέρες η δίαιτα πήγε "βόλτα" οπότε ξαναρχίζουμε από την αρχή. Μίλησα και με τον άντρα μου και αποφάσισα τελικά να ξεκινήσω Gilly diete. Χθές ήταν η πρώτη μέρα πήγε αρκετά καλά. Οπότε την άλλη δευτέρα 11 του μήνα θα ξαναζυγιστώ.
Φιλιά σε όλους. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να ξαναμπώ για να δώ τα νέα σας σύντομα.

----------


## gourounitsa

kaly epityxia  :Smile:

----------


## sun_ed

Geia sas pedia,
vasika exo arxisei dieta me tin voithia dietologou stis 19/12/2007 kai gimnastirio stis 3/1/2008 kai mexri tora exo xasei sinolika 3.5 kila kai 7 cm...einai kala apotelesmata? diladi to oti kano gimnastiki kai pino poli perissotero nero apo prin mporei afto na simenei oti o organismos mou katakrata mia posotita apo to nero pou pino kai gia afto na min fenetai sti zigaria? Mipos afto ofiletai sto oti arxizo kai ktizo mihko isto pou zigizei perissotero apo to lipos?

----------


## gourounitsa

τα αποτελεσματα της γυμναστικης αργουν να φανουν.φαντασου οτι εγω ειχα αρχισει γυμναστικη πριν 7 μηνες κ τωρα φανικαν αποτελεσματα

----------


## SEA_ed

SUN MΟΥ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ.ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΑΝΑ ΛΙΓΑ,ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ-ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΜΟΥ!ΕΧΕ ΠΙΣΤΗ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΕΦΕΡΕΙΣ!!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!

----------


## sun_ed

:Smile:  Efxaristo SEA gia ta logia sou mou dinoun dinami kai kouragio  :Smile:

----------


## elpida_ed

paxina....

----------


## haris_ed

γιατί Ελπίδα το λες αυτό αφού το τικερακι σου το θυμάμαι στο 73 ......το θυμάμαι γιατί είχαμε τον ίδιο στόχο. και μένα έχει κολλήσει 2 εβδομάδες τώρα

----------


## SEA_ed

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ Sun ΜΟΥ.ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ, ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΕΣ.

----------


## sun_ed

Na se kala  :Smile:  Se mia vdomada tha pao sti dietologo mou gia zigisma kai elpizo na exo xasei esto kai miso ponto gia mena tha einai thriamvos  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα κι από μένα!
Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλά;
Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί και διαπίστωσα ότι έχασα 1 κιλό.
Από τα 91,2 του προηγούμενου Σαββάτου κατέβηκα στα 90,2.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά!!!
Εύχομαι σε όλους/ες σας ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!

----------


## gourounitsa

το εβδομαδιεο ζηγησμα μου.καλα πηγα??

μπραβο p-k μια χαρα πας

----------


## SEA_ed

SUN ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ!ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ!ΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ Μ-Η-Ν ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ Π-Α-Λ-Ε-Ψ-Ε!

----------


## trpap

please mporeis lollipop na moy steileis thn diaita atkins? thelw na xasw kila k exw dokimasei ta panta.. diavasa ena post pou leei oti exeis kapoio diafimistiko fylladio. please steilto mou an mporeis. [email protected] eyx!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

trpap αν ψαξεις στο δυκτιο 8α την βρεις.την εχω δει πολλες φορες αυτην την δαιτα

----------


## BLiSS

την εστειλα χτες στο mail της....  :Smile: 
επισης, ειναι καλο πριν ξεκινησουμε κατι, να μαθαινουμε τα παντα γι'αυτο ωστε να ειμαστε σιγουροι για τα αποτελεσματα.
καλη επιτυχια trpap

----------


## trpap

ευχαριστω πολυ σε ολους σας!!! και εσεις καλη επιτυχια σε οτι κανετε! τα λεμε!  :Smile:

----------


## alice123

γεια σας και απο μενα
σημερα είμαι χαρούμενη

προηγουμενη Δευτερα 74,5
σήμερα Δευτερα 72 !!!
και να σκεφτείτε ξεκίνησα από τα 79,
74,5 ήμουν όταν έκανα την εγγραφή στο site

Αλλά ξέρετε τι με βοήθησε πάαααρα πολύ
ΕΣΕΙΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τέρμα τα αύριο, το πήρα απόφαση και είχα την καλύτερη παρέα

καλή μου συνέχεια...

----------


## zacharoula

Καλημέρα,
Συγνώμη που δεν έγραψα τις προηγούμενες μέρες αλλά το μηχάνημά μου έπαθε ένα μπλακάουτ και έκανα επανεγκατάσταση τα windows οπότε τρέχα γύρευε.
To gilli πήγε σχετικά καλά γιατί έκανα και κάποιες πρασπονδίες ελπίζω την άλλη δευτέρα να είναι καλύτερα.
Φιλιά τα ΄λέμε μετά.

----------


## gourounitsa

φιλα.ζαχαρουλα 198 λεει στα κιλα σου η 98?μπραβο κοπελθτσα μου αλις καλα τα πηγες.εγω εχασα 600 γραμμαρια τα οπια πιρα τα 200 περιπου αλλα ολα καλα.παντος εχασα κ γω το κατιτις μου.

----------


## alice123

καλα ειναι και τα 600 γρ.
σιγασιγα ανεβαινεις το βουνο
τι νομιζεις για μενα, να δουμε αυτη την εβδομαδα

καλα θα ηταν να χαναμε καθε βδομαδα 2-2,5 κιλα 
θα ειχαμε χαρες και πανηγυρια, καπου θα κολλησω και εγω, την επομενη Δευτερα θα δουμε πως θα τα εχω παει

----------


## gourounitsa

:Smile:

----------


## elpida_ed

poli plus 
terma to dialleima ta kefalia mesa

----------


## zacharoula

Καλησπέρα,
Όχι και 198 εντάξει, θα τα είχα παίξει τελείως,
98,7 και πάμε για 68 (βέβαια δεν το βλέπω σύντομα αλλά μπορώ να ελπίζω)
χιχιχιχιιχι
τα πρώτα εκατό χρόνια είναι δύσκολα μετά κάτι γίνετε.

----------


## BLiSS

συνηθως ο περισσοτερος κοσμος κρυβει κανενα κιλο. εσυ παιδακι μου οχι μονο δεν εκρυψες αλλα εβαλες επιπλεον 100κιλα? χαχαχαχα... :P 
το πρωτο κιλο εφυγε, παμε για τα επομενα.... καλη συνεχεια

----------


## gourounitsa

επειδη μπροστα απο το 98 εχει κ ενα 1 γιαυτο παραξενευτικα.καλη συνεχια ευχομαι να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου

----------


## gourounitsa

διωρ8οσα το τικετ μου ειχα γραψει λα8ος τα γραμμαρια αντι 79,4 ηταν 79.1 και αλλαξα στοχο να φτασω στα 70 τα 62 μου φενοντε δυσκολα για τωρα.

----------


## katerina71

σωστηηηηηηηηη!!

Σιγα σιγα σταθερα
καλυτερα αργα με σιγουρα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## gourounitsa

οχι κατερινα χανω πολυ γρηγορα.σε 28 μερες 5 κιλα εχασα μια χαρα.

----------


## katerina71

τέλεια!!!

----------


## katerina71

gourounitsa μου γλυκια
εχασες πολλα κιλα

σε λιγες μερες παλι
θα φορεσεις φουστα αλλη

(μικροτερη και κοντυτερη!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## gourounitsa

αμην κ ποτε χιιιχ

----------


## Eva_ed

Shmera zygistika kai eimai 82.5. Dystyxws vlepw oti xanw arga... As ksekollhsw ligo epitelous... :Frown: ...

----------


## SEA_ed

EVA ΜΟΥ,ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ.ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ!ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΡΓΑ,ΕΣΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ!ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ Σ'ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ.

----------


## BLiSS

αργα και σταθερα ευα. και αυτο προοδος ειναι.
καλη ψυχολογια να υπαρχει παιδια και θα δειτε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα. και αν παλι τα πραγματα δεν πανε οπως τα θελουμε, δεν πειραζει... παλι θα προσπαθησουμε για το καλυτερο! 
sea, φιλια πολλα  :Wink:

----------


## Eva_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για το θάρρος που μου δίνετε!!! Ανέβηκα ήδη ψυχολογικά!!! φιλάκια και καλημερούλα σας!!!

----------


## SEA_ed

Ετσι μπραβο Eva μου!!!!Καλημερα Σαααααααααααααας!!!!!!!!!ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## gourounitsa

kalhmeraaaaaaaaa

----------


## katerina71

> _Originally posted by Eva_
> Shmera zygistika kai eimai 82.5. Dystyxws vlepw oti xanw arga... As ksekollhsw ligo epitelous......


Σημασία έχει ότι χάνεις. Καλύτερα αργά ακι σταθερά.
Φαντάσου ότι χάνουμε ένα κιλό το μήνα. Σε ένα χρόνο δηλαδή 12 κιλά. Το χρόνου τέτοιο καιρό θα είσαι 70.Ασχημα είναι? κι άλλους 5-6 μήνες μετά και θα είσαι 65. Τελεια!

----------


## katerina71

> _Originally posted by gourounitsa_
> kalhmeraaaaaaaaa


Καλημέρα κι από εμένα

Gourounitsa έχασες κι άλλο ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## gourounitsa

nai exasa  :Smile:

----------


## katerina71

Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοο!

----------


## Eva_ed

μπράβο γουρουνίτσα!!!!!!!!!!!!! και εις κατώτερα κορίτσι μου!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## boubou

είμαι εδώ για να αρχίσω να μιλάω γι' αυτό... το σιχαμερό φαγητό, που με στοιχειώνει νύχτα - μέρα στη σκέψη μου. Εύχομαι κάποια μέρα να μπορέσω να ισορροπήσω ανάμεσα στο ψυγείο και στο WC

----------


## boubou

Ζυγίστηκα και έφριξα πάλι... 105,8 έφτασα.
Βρε σε καλό μου, πώς τα κατάφερα πάλι... 
ʼντε πάλι, η αντίστροφη μέτρηση

----------


## gourounitsa

καλημερα σαςςςςςς λοιπον τα αποτελεσματα του μηνα σε χασιμο κιλων ειναι ¨---->5,3 μια χαρουλα δλδ.Τι κανετε παιδια δεν γραφετε ε?Εγω ειμαι κριομενη χαλια ειμαι.

----------


## zacharoula

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ʼντε και σε περισσότερα!!!!!!!!! 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποια στιγμή έλεγες για μπικίνι? Μάλλον με μονοκίνι σε βλέπω τον Ιούνιο!!!

----------


## BLiSS

γεια σας παιδια. 
μαρακι περαστικα σου και μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου. τα πας αψογα, συνεχισε ετσι.
ζαχαρουλα μην της βαζεις ιδεες γιατι θα ψαχνει για καμια παραλια ερημικη στο τελος... χεχε!

----------


## Eva_ed

εγώ σήμερα πάντως δε ζυγίστηκα, μου το φυλάω για έκπληξη αύριο το πρωί!!! Βοήθεια μας:P

----------


## zacharoula

BLiSS,
Από ερημικές παραλίες άλλο τίποτα η Ελλάδα. Δόξα το Θεό έχουμε άπειρες!!!!! Αλλά εγώ δεν έλεγα κάτι τέτοιο. Σε κανονική παραλία θα πάει και θα είναι και ΘΕΑ. ʼντε από εκεί!!!!
Να μη σου πω ότι θα την στείλουμε στην Μύκονο.!!!!!
χιχιχιιχιχιχιχ

----------


## zacharoula

Eva, 
και γω για αύριο το φυλάω. Δυστυχώς αυτή η εβδομάδα ήταν μόνο παρασπονδίες. Παιδικά πάρτυ, γεννέθλια και παϊδάκια. ΩΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
Δεν ξέρω τι θα δω αύριο, ελπίζω πάντως όχι κάτι "τρομερό"  :Smile:

----------


## BLiSS

ειπα ερημικη παραλια γιατι μονοκινι και μαμα εμενα μου καθονται λιγο στραβα. τουλαχιστον να παει με τον καλο της, μακρια απο αδιακριτα βλεματα για να το απολαυσει κιολας. 

γιατι μυκονο?????? :P

----------


## zacharoula

Για να ξεσαλώσει και λίγο.....
Εμείς οι μαμάδες το χρειαζόμαστε που και που!! Και είναι από τα πολύ σπάνια......
(Sorry για τις διακοπές είναι λόγο ρεύματος)

----------


## zacharoula

Τρέχω να ανάβω κεράκια γιατί τρομάζουν τα τερατάκια μου!!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

siga mhn foreso pote mpikini ego.ma ti lete??kamia kelempia isos.opos pada edo k 4 xronia

----------


## BLiSS

για να τα λεμε και σωστα τα πραγματα, φροντιζετε να ξεσαλωνετε πριν γινετε μητερες γιατι μετα θελει μια σοβαροτητα το θεμα αυτο και οι δικαιολογιες περιττευουν. 

αν δεν εχεις ups καλυτερα μην αναβεις το pc γιατι με τις διακοπες του ρευματος μπορει να σου καψει τιποτα απο το hardware.

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by gourounitsa_
> siga mhn foreso pote mpikini ego.ma ti lete??kamia kelempia isos.opos pada edo k 4 xronia


ποτε μην λες ποτε!

----------


## zacharoula

Γκρρρρρρρρρρ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Λόγω διακοπών ρεύματος είναι η τρίτη φορά που το γράφω το μήνυμα!!!!
Λοιπόν BLiSS καλέ μου το ότι έχω 3 παιδιά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω προσωπικές ανάγκες!!!!
Καλή η Dora & ο ΒοΒ ο Μάστορας αλλά έχω κάθε ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να πάω ένα σινεμά ή ένα θέατρο και εγώ!!
Το να κάνεις παιδιά δεν σημαίνει ότι εξαφανίζεις τις δικές σου ανάγκες, ΝΑΙ τις περιορίζεις αλλά υπάρχουν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν.

----------


## zacharoula

Και στο κάτω κάτω τις γραφής όταν εγώ είμαι κάλα είναι και τα παιδιά μου, όταν είμαι εγώ χαρούμενη μπορώ πιο εύκολα να τους το μεταφέρω (βέβαια υπάρχουν και φορές που κάνω τον κλόουν αλλά δεν μπορείς να είσαι και πάντα καλά)

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by zacharoula_
> Γκρρρρρρρρρρ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Λόγω διακοπών ρεύματος είναι η τρίτη φορά που το γράφω το μήνυμα!!!!
> Λοιπόν BLiSS καλέ μου το ότι έχω 3 παιδιά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω προσωπικές ανάγκες!!!!
> Καλή η Dora & ο ΒοΒ ο Μάστορας αλλά έχω κάθε ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να πάω ένα σινεμά ή ένα θέατρο και εγώ!!
> Το να κάνεις παιδιά δεν σημαίνει ότι εξαφανίζεις τις δικές σου ανάγκες, ΝΑΙ τις περιορίζεις αλλά υπάρχουν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν.


ε καλα εγω αυτο ειπα πριν? μιλησα για κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο. δεν καταλαβες πριν καθολου τι ειπα! οποτε μην προτρεχεις...

----------


## zacharoula

Tι είπες δηλαδή?

----------


## BLiSS

εγω μιλησα για ξεσαλωμα.
εσυ για σινεμα και θεατρο.
βλεπεις καμια ομοιοτητα?

----------


## zacharoula

BLiSS μου και μπουζούκια και εκδρομές και όλα αυτά απλώς με τις διακοπές χάνω τη σειρά!
Το ξεσάλωμα για τον καθένα μας έχει διαφορετικό νόημα. Δεν σου λέω να πάω να κάνω στριπτίζ!

----------


## BLiSS

εμμμμ! για δες πιο πανω για το θεμα που μιλουσαμε(παραλια και μονοκινι) και που σχολιασα για το ξεσαλωμα(οτι παραδειγμα ανεφερες δεν κολλαει στην λεξη αυτη πχ σινεμα, μπουζουκια, θεατρο κλπ).... 
δεν εχει και τοοοοοοοοσο διαφορετικο νοημα, ολοι ξερουμε που ειναι τα ορια!
σε οτι ειπες για τις προσωπικες αναγκες, φυσικα και συμφωνω. ειναι απολυτως λογικο!  :Smile:

----------


## gourounitsa

bliss για ενα α8οο απλο ξεσαλομα μλισε η ζαχαρουλα οχι οτι 8α παει να κατσει σε κανεναν εραδτη.κ εχει κα8ε δικαιωμα να εχει κ τα χομπι της κ να περναει καλα.πανο απο ολα τα παιδια αλλα και η μανα οταν περναει καλα κ την βλεπουν χαρουμενη ειναι καλα κ αυτα....!!!

----------


## BLiSS

εγω τι παραπανω ειπα? τελοσπαντων, δεν πειραζει.
σταματαω, δεν συνεννοουμαστε...  :Smile:

----------


## gourounitsa

oxi vre afou exo oikiothta me sena k sou milao xoris dropes......eisai filarakos mou k kalos malista

----------


## BLiSS

ναι δεν αντιλεγω απλα μιλησα για κατι συγκεκριμενο και το πηρατε γενικα και αοριστα. 
δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, εννοειται αυτο. 
για να ειμαστε και στο θεμα του thread, μαρia σιγουρα θα εχασες κατι αυτη την βδομαδα φανταζομαι. για πες μας τα ευχαριστα  :Smile:

----------


## zacharoula

Σε πήραμε λίγο από τα μούτρα ε??????????
Σορρύ λίγο το χίονι, λίγο τα παιδικά βίντεο από τις 8 το πρωί με είχαν κάνει ράκος.... χιχιιχιχ

----------


## zacharoula

Εγώ πάντως αυτή την εβδομάδα τα πήγα χάλια αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν πήρα. Ούφφφφφφ... μία από τα ίδια... 
Από σήμερα χωρίς παρασπονδίες και ξανά από την αρχή (να δω πόσες φορές θα το πώ αυτό)

----------


## BLiSS

κανενα προβλημα ζαχαρουλα.
ελπιζω να μας ριξει και εδω λιγο χιονακι γιατι απο κρυο χορτασαμε(και μας ανοιγει λιγο παραπανω την ορεξη).

----------


## zacharoula

Εδώ πάντως έχει αρκετό (αν σκεφτείς ότι είμαστε παραθαλάσια) 15-20 πόντους.
Φτίαξαμε και 2 Χιονάνθρωπους (που λέει ο λόγος χιονάνθρωποι).

----------


## gourounitsa

bliss den zhgistika akoma 4 meres eimai me pyreto kai krebatomenh xalia dld.olo k kati 8a exasa

----------


## BLiSS

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gourounitsa

ok zhghstika k ta apotelesmata einai ena kilo pano  :Frown:  :Frown:  den ksero pos egine auto alla 2 meres den pira to farmako logo kriomatos k na ti eoa8a.eimoun 78.7 kai tora me dixnei 79.7 den ksero mhpos einai katakrathsh ygron ??apo shmera 8a prosexw perissotero mia xara ta phgena....

----------


## zacharoula

Μην αγχώνεσαι καλή μας gourounitsa κατακράτηση θα είναι από το κρυολόγημα!!!!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μην πανικοβαλλεσαι γουρουνιτσα
μετα το πρωτο διαστημα, τα κιλα εχουν πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα αλλα και πολλες φορες στασιμοτητα, χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι εχεις παει πισω...
σκεψου και σε τι μερα του κυκλου σου εισαι, το πιο πιθανο ειναι να προκειται για κατακρατηση υγρων..

----------


## gourounitsa

se 5-6 μερες 8α μου ερ8εο [εριοδος λετε γιαυτο?στεναχωρε8ικα πολυ.ειχα σταματησει κιολας 2 μερες τα χαπια μου.χ8εσ το βραδι ζηγιστικα κ ειμουν 78.7 κ σημερα το πρωι 79.8 ελεος δλδ αν ειναι δυνατον!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ειναι ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ απο αυτο.
μη σκας και μη κανεις το προγραμμα σου πιο αυστηρο.
συνεχισε κανονικα και ηρεμα οπως πηγαινες χωρις καμια αλλαγη και θα δεις οτι μολις τελιεωσει η περιοδος σου θα ξαναφυγουν τα κιλα.

----------


## gourounitsa

οκ σευχαρηστω πολυ 8α συνεχισω ετσι

----------


## Osyris

Μου αρεσει αυτο,
θα συμετασχω!!!

αυτη τη στιγμη ζυγιζω.... 82... 

τελη Ιουλιου θελω να εχει κατεβει η ζυγαρια στα 70... και μετα βλεπουμε..  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εφικτοτατος στοχος οσιρις  :Smile: 
καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## Eva_ed

γουρουνίτσα μας μην απελπίζεσαι. κράτα γερά και προχώρα, υγρά θα είναί βρε!!! 
Οσο για μένα σήμερα θα ζυγιστώ και θα σας πω αργότερα.
σμουατς

----------


## zacharoula

Καλησπέρα,
Δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω το πρωί, και βασικά ούτε να σας διαβάσω αλλά που θα πάει το βράδυ ίσως????
Λοιπόν ζύγισμα εβδομαδιαίο... γρρρρρρρρρρ........ 97,30 γρρρρρρρρρ.......... εντάξει κάτι λίγο κάτω αλλά απογοητεύτηκα γιατί κράτησα όλες τις οδηγίες. Ελπίζω να είναι το ότι αδιαθέτησα σήμερα. ʼντε θα ξαναζυγιστώ την Τετάρτη να δώ..  :Smile: 
Γουρουνίτσα μου πως τα πάς????
Καλό βράδυ να έχετε αν δεν ξαναμπορέσω να μπώ.

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Η χθεσινή ατασθαλία με τα κινέζικα, σήμερα ανέβασε τη ζυγαριά μου στα 75 κιλά. (απο 73 που έλεγε χθές).
Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι είναι φούσκωμα και θα φύγει.

----------


## ant_ed

Έχω πολύ καιρό να μπώ στο site γιατί έλειπα καθώς έκανα μια εγχείρηση για εξαγωγή αμυγδαλών. Δύο εβδομάδες πριν την εγχείρηση ξεκίνησα μια ισορροπήμένη και χαρούμενη δίαιτα (τρώω ωραία πραγματάκια αλλά με μέτρο) ξεκινώντας από τα 51,2 Kg. Ένα μήνα μετά είμαι 47 κιλά! ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ! ΤΟ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ, ΕΧΩ, ΣΧΕΔΟΝ, ΚΟΨΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΤΑ ΥΠΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ, ΜΕΙΩΣΑ ΔΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΔΥΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΒΛΑΒΕΡΕΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ (ΟΠΩΣ Η ΑΣΠΑΡΤΑΜΗ), ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ (ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ) ΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΩ ΜΙΣΗ ΏΡΑ, ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ..... ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ! Μάλιστα για να με επιβραβεύω κάνω διάφορα ωραία δωράκια στον ευατό μου, ξεχωριστά για τις εβδομάδες που καταφέρνω να κρατήσω τη δίαιτα και διαφορετικά για την απώλεια κιλών. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, αυτή τη εβδομάδα ή την επόμενη (λίγη σημασία έχει) θα φτάσω το στόχο μου, δηλ. τα 46 κιλά (δεν είναι παράλογο το νούμερο, είμαι κοντή, μόλις 1.57). ΕΚΕΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΙΑ! ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΑΝΩ ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ ΑΝΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ.... ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ... ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΤΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΚΡΟΤΗΤΕΣ.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ant
πολλα συγχαρητηρια γι αυτα που εχεις καταφερει μεχρι εδω!!!!!!
η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου κοπηκε η ανασα μεχρι να πεις και το υψος σου, καθως σκεφτομουν "μα που θα παει με τα κιλα!"
τα πας μια χαρα, και δεν μιλω τοσο για τα κιλα, τα οποια ειναι πολυ κοντα στον στοχο σου, οσο για το οτι απεχεις απο βουλιμικα επεισοδια!!!
ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι και κυριως με αυτο το πνευμα αισιοδοξιας!

----------


## gourounitsa

κοριτσια lyza,eua,sweet που χα8ικατε καλε?εγω ειχα π[ολες δουλειες και τρεχαματα.

----------


## Μάρω_ed

67,5 σήμερα.
Καλά πάμε αν και έχω κολήσει 3 μέρες στο ίδιο βάρος, ελπίζω μέχρι το Σάββατο που θα φύγω (αν φύγω) να είμαι 66 και να κάθεται καλύτερα πάνω μου το καινούριο μου τζήν.

----------


## alalumaki

Σε ζηλεύω που θα βάλεις καινούργιο τζην.......Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είσαι SUPER!!!! Αλλά θα φτάσω και εγώ 67 που θα πάει.... Συγχαρητήρια για τα 31 κιλά που ξεφορτώθηκες ......και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα φτάσεις και στα 55!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

Μαρω πως πας το ξεπερασες το αλλο 8εμα?σου ανοιξε η ορεξη η ακομα δεν τρως τπτ?νομιζψ πριν κανενα μηνα π τα λεγαμε εισουν παραπανο κιλα.μπραβο που κατεβηκες κ αλλα.

----------


## gourounitsa



----------


## Μάρω_ed

gourounitsa δεν άνοιξε η όρεξη ακόμα, αλλά το παλεύω.
Προσπαθώ να τρώω κάθε μέρα κάτι έστω και μικρό. Ενα μήλο ή ένα ακτινίδιο ή μια σαλάτα, τέτοια πράγματα.
Δεν αγχώνομαι όμως γιατί προς το παρόν η κατάσταση βοηθάει στην απώλεια βάρους.
Αρχισα και γυμναστική (διάδρομο και πιλάτες) και νοιώθω καλύτερα μέσα στα ρούχα μου. Ασε που αναγκάστηκα ν' αγοράσω 2-3 καινούρια κομμάτια γιατί τα παλιά μου έπεφταν!

----------


## marilou_ed

Εγώ ξεκινάω την προσπάθεια μου από σήμερα.... 21/03/08
80.5 ελπίζω την άλλη εβδομάδα να είμαι γύρω στα 2 κιλά λιγότερο.....

----------


## alalumaki

Καλή επιτυχία μαριλού!!!!!!!!

----------


## Queen_ed

καλή επιτυχία σε όλους μας! ξεκίνησα και εγώ αυτήν την τρίτη, και έχω χάσει ήδη 1,7 κιλά! οεοοοο!!! keep loosing...

----------


## gourounitsa



----------


## BLiSS

queen ωραιο τικερακι... εγραψες!!!

----------


## Queen_ed

οι νυχτερίδες είναι ο πρώτος στόχος! Όταν φτάσω στο φωταγωγημένο σπίτι , πάμε για πάρτυ!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

axaaxaaxaxxaxax παιδια νιο8ω πολυ ομορφα εφυγαν ποι κοιλιες και το σωσιβιο σχεδον δεν ιπαρχουν.8ελω αλλα 12 και ειμαι οκ.

----------


## alalumaki

εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω το tickeraki της Queen?

----------


## BLiSS

της gourounitsas το βλεπεις?

----------


## gourounitsa

ουτς το δικο μου βλεπει.εσεις το βλεπετε το δικο μου??

----------


## alalumaki

ούτε της γουρουνίτσας το βλέπω το δικό μου το βλέπετε?

----------


## BLiSS

εγω τα βλεπω...  :Smile: 

alalumaki μηπως σου αργει να σου φορτωσει? υποθετω μηπως εχεις αργη συνδεση... επειδη ειναι μια απλη .png

----------


## gourounitsa

ναι εγω το βλεπω

----------


## alalumaki

μπα, δεν έχω αργή σύνδεση είναι εταιρική και είναι πολύ καλή...
αλλά κάποια άλλα τα βλέπω... τι να πω δεν ξέρω!!!!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Α, κατάλαβα γιατί δεν τα βλέπω, τα συγκεκριμμένα site έχουν κοπεί από τον server της εταιρίας που δουλεύω......
Για αυτό άλλα τα βλέπω και άλλα όχι..... τι κρίμα.... σνιφ, σνιφ, σνιφ....
Γουρουνίτσα το άλλο tickeraki που είχες στο www.tickercentral.com το έβλεπα....

----------


## BLiSS

αχαμ, firewall...  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

YES, BIG FIREWALL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Queen_ed

gourounitsa εγώ βλέπω και το τσαφ τσουφ σου και πολύυυ μ' αρέσει!!!

----------


## marilou_ed

Queen παίρνεις κι εσύ reductil????

----------


## marilou_ed

Tελικά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα πρέπει να σκεφτώ κι εγώ την λύση reductil... Είμαι ανυπόμονη... ουφφφφ..... Θέλω να τα χάσω εδώ και τώρα??? κανένα μαγικό ραβδάκι βρε παιδιά!!!!

----------


## BLiSS



----------


## marilou_ed

χα χα χα.... αποτελεσματα ομως δεν βλεπω... μαγικό ραβδί είδα...

----------


## Queen_ed

οχι marilou ούτε παίρνω ούτε θα πάρω. Γενικά με τα χάπια δεν τα πάω καλά , ούτε ντεπόν στο κρύωμα δεν παίρνω! Εξ' άλλου έχω πολύ καλό μεταβολισμό , όλα μου τα κιλά είναι από το ποτό το γλυκό και το φαγητό, και ασκούμαι και σχεδόν καθημερινά. Τα φοβάμαι τα φάρμακα, η γιαγιάκα μου λέει όπου φάρμακο= φαρμάκι...

----------


## mariella

Σημερα αλλαξα το τικερακι μου..αντε να δουμε..

----------


## gourounitsa

tora blepeis ta ticker mas???

----------


## sougar_ed

Kαλή μας ημέρα.

Για 20 ημέρες περίπου, η ζυγαριά στο σπίτι τα είχε φτύσει.
Δεν είχε μπαταρία και εγώ όλο ξεχνούσα να αγοράσω.

Απο τα Χριστούγεννα που είχα βάλει 4 κιλά προσπαθούσα να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα για να ξαναγίνω άνθρωπος!  :Big Grin: 

Tέλος πάντων εδώ και 20-25 μέρες το πήρα απόφαση και είμαι μια ...κυρία.

Ζυγίζομαι μετά από 15 μέρες και αφού επιτέλους αγόρασα μπαταρία και η ζυγαριά δείχνει -3,600. 
Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό, αλλά πραγματικά πρόσεχα πολύ και δεν ξέφυγα καθόλου από το πρόγραμμά μου. 

Συνέχισα ακάθεκτη και σκέφτηκα ότι δε θα ζυγιστώ ξανά πριν το τέλος του μήνα.
Χθες τρώω μια φλασιά και πάω στη ζυγαριά. 5 μέρες μετά το τελευταίο ζύγισμα και τα μείον 3,600, με δείχνει 3,100 πάνω. 
Πράγμα το οποίο δεν μπορεί να ανταποκρίνεται στη πραγματικότητα, διότι δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να έβαλα 3κιλά μέσα σε 5 μέρες, αφού ακολουθώ το πρόγραμμα με ευλάβεια. 
Το παράδοξο είναι ότι σήμερα το πρωί με δείχνει λίγο παραπάνω από χθες το βράδυ που είχα φάει κιόλας!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τσατίστηκα πάρα μα πάρα πολύ και αποφάσισα να μη ξαναζυγιστώ μεχρι τα μέσα του Απρίλη.

Ακόμα και αν είναι αλήθεια ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο, τα συχνά ζυγίσματα δε βοηθούν καθόλου στη ψυχολογία μας. Περισσότερο κακό κάνουν παρά μας ενθαρρύνουν, τελικά.

----------


## mariella

Πολυ πιθανο να προκειται για κατακρατηση υγρων σουγκαρ!..Εχεις σκεφτει να αλλαξεις κ ζυγαρια?Τι εχεις..αναλογικη η ψηφιακη?Κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο καποιες που μετρουν τα παντα !(λιπος.. μυικη μαζα κλπ)Δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται να πω την μαρκα ειναι πασιγνωστη σε ολους!
Καλο ειναι επισης να ζυγιζεσαι 1 φορα την εβδομαδα την ιδια ωρα με τα ιδια ρουχα αν ειναι δυνατον κ εχε υπ'οψιν σου οτι οταν περιμενουμε να αδιαθετησουμε η ζυγαρια μπορει να δειξει μεχρι κ 3,5 κιλα επανω!..
φιλια

----------


## Baby20

Καλημέρα......

εγώ με το παράπονο μου.... εδώ και ένα χρόνο η ζυγαριά έχει κολλήσει στα 75 και δεν κατεβαίνει παρακάτω...όσες φορές έγινε αυτό... πήγε μέχρι τα 73,5 το πολύ κ τέλος...
απο τον Δεκέμβριο χρειάστηκε να πάρω κορτιζόνη αλλά ευτυχώς πρίν μισό μήνα την έκοψα... κιλά παραπανίσια ευτυχώς δεν έβαλα μου φτάνανε τα προηγούμενα... είμαι σε απόγνωση...τι να κάνω πιά; και γυμναστήριο που ξεκίνησα πάλι τα ίδια με τα κιλά, μα είναι δυνατόν;;;;;; θέλω να τα χάσω!!!!! :Frown:

----------


## gourounitsa

πρεπει να ζηγηζομαστε νυστικοι χωρις ρουχα κοριτσια τα ρουχα κ το φαγητο δειχνουν 2 κιλα περιπου παραπανο.

----------


## sougar_ed

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έβαλα 3 κιλά σε 5 μέρες.
Καμία όμως. 
Η ζυγαριά είναι ψηφιακή.
Εννοείται πως σήμερα το πρωι ζυγίστηκα νηστική και με έδειξε περισσότερο από ότι φαγωμένη.
Δεν περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω, αλλά είμαι στις γόνιμες μέρες που παρατηρείται κατακράτηση.

Το θέμα, βασικά δεν είναι ο λόγος που δείχνει παραπάνω (ή μάλλον δεν είναι μόνο αυτός). Το θέμα είναι το ζύγισμα.

Αν είχα τηρήσει αυτό που είχα πει...να τελειώσει, δηλαδή, ο μήνας και να ζυγιστώ, τώρα δε θα τη κάναμε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Θα συνέχιζα απτόητη το πρόγραμμά μου, χωρίς να έχω επηρρεαστεί. Και αυτό ειναι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε πολλούς ανθρώπους και οι περισσότεροι τα παρατάνε. 
Και εγώ το έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν. 
Σκεφτόμουν πως έκανα προσπάθεια χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 

__________________

Baby ενδεχομένως να ευθύνεται η κορτιζόνη για τη μη απώλεια.

----------


## Queen_ed

συμφωνώ sougar! κάνω χημική δίαιτα με ελάχιστους υδατάνθρακες εδώ και 6 μέρες και ζυγίζομαι..καθημερινα! Μέγα λάθος. Επειδή είναι χημική και μου έχει υποσχεθεί τρελά αποτελέσματα, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ελέγχομαι καθημερινά. Σήμερα με έδειξε 200 γραμμάρια παραπάνω από χτες, και για λίγο ήμουν αποφασισμένη να την σταματήσω να φάω τους αγαπημένους μου υδατάνθρακες (γκλάστερς με γάλα.. γιαμ γιαμ...) ευτυχώς είδα το ποστ σου και θυμηθηκα ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε τουλάχιστον την εβδομάδα για να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα της προσπάθειας.

----------


## sougar_ed

αν μπορούσα θα ζυγιζόμουν μια φορά στις 20 μέρες
εως τώρα δε τα έχω καταφέρει
σήμερα εκνευρίστηκα τόσο πολύ που δε θέλω να τη δω τη ζυγαριά

Queen, σου προτείνω να εκνευριστείς και εσύ μαζι της

----------


## Baby20

άντε να δω μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα πόσο θα ζυγίζω πια  :Frown:

----------


## gourounitsa

baby20 εισαι και ψιλη ομώς.Αλλα επειδη εισαι πολυ μικρη και δεν εχεις γεννησει 8α επρεπε να εισαι πιο αδυνατη.Εγω ειμουν στα 19 μου 54 κιλα.Αχ τι ευτιχησμενα χρονια.......

----------


## Baby20

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  ας φτάσω ξανά στα 65... μετά στα 63.... κ μετα βλέπουμε χεχε...

----------


## marilou_ed

Μια χαρά και δυο τρομάρες... ενώ υποτίθεται ξεκίνησα δίαιτα την Παρασκευή... τα χάλασα όλα... 
Γκρρρρρ....
Ελπίζω από αύριο να τα καταφέρω... με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα όταν δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω κλειστό το στόμα μου!!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

εγω ρε παιδια σταματησα τα reductil και η ορεξη ευτιχος δεν μου ανοιξε ακομα.αντι8ετα δεν εχω κα8ολου ορεξη δεν παει τπτ κατω ενω ολα μ πανε μια χαρα στην ζωη μου ουτε ανχος ουτε ερωτευμενη ειμαι.....ευτιχος περνω τις βιταμινες και στεκομαι στα ποδια μου

----------


## alalumaki

gorounitsa ποιές βιταμίνες σου έδωσε ο γιατρός?

----------


## gourounitsa

oupsaton kai kai lofostin alla 8a ta stamatisw giati eimai poli kala.

----------


## alalumaki

γιατί να τις σταματήσεις, βιταμίνες είναι δεν νομίζω να σου κάνουν κακό.....

----------


## gourounitsa

oxi alla afou eimai kala.

----------


## mariella

Gourounitsa πως τα πας αγαπη μου?

----------


## Μάρω_ed

66,3 Σήμερα !!!
Αντε και εις κατώτερα !!! lol

Ελπίζω σε λίγο καιρό να μοιάζω σε αυτές τις κοπέλες που χάζευα χθές στο γυμναστήριο.
Και φυσικά.... φέτος το καλοκαίρι να μπορώ να φορέσω κοντό μπλουζάκι, απο αυτά που αφήνουν κοιλιά και μέση να φαίνονται, χωρίς να ντρέπομαι για τις "πατσές" μου.

----------


## gourounitsa

ετσι ετσι......... :Smile:

----------


## Queen_ed

τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά με αυτήν την ζυγαριά; ανεβαίνω πάνω, 86,2 , τελεια λέω. Ξαναανεβαίνω με το αριστερό πρώτα 87,0 έλεος λέω, ξανακατεβαίνω, ξαναανεβαίνω με το δεξί 86,6 , ξανακατεβαίνω, ξαναανεβαίνω 87,2 δηλαδή , ζυγαριά είναι αυτή ή ο τρόπος για να σου σπάσουν τα νεύρα πρωινιάτικα; Εϊναι και ηλεκτρονική υποτίθεται... Λέτε να αλλάξω μπαταρίες;;

----------


## alalumaki

Μήπως να αλλάξεις ζυγαριά, αυτή παιδάκι μου θα σου κάνει τα νεύρα κρόσια κάθε πρωι......

Μάρω συγχαρητήρια και εις κατώτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pearl

Queen, τα ίδια έπαθα κι εγώ με την ζυγαριά μου.Την ίδια μέρα, με τα ίδια ρούχα και με 10λεπτά διαφορά,, του φαρμακείου με έδειχνε 80 και η δικιά μου 82,3.Έλεος.Τώρα την έχω κρύψει και θα την χρησιμοποιήσω ξανά στις 31 του μήνα, δηλαδή 10 μέρες μετά το τελευταίο ζύγισμα.

----------


## bsmandy

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ !!!!!!
Queen, και η δική μου ζυγαριά τα ίδια έκανε (όταν ζυγιζόμουν δηλαδή γιατί το έκοψα πια, δεν το άντεχα) !!!! Την κούναγα 5 πόντους αριστερά... άλλαζε, 5 πόντους δεξιά... επίσης άλλαζε. Αφού είχα βάλει σημάδι την γωνία στα πλακάκια του μπάνιου με την γωνία της ζυγαριάς !!!!!!! ʼσε που είχε διαφορά με την ζυγαριά της διαιτολόγου μου 2,5 κιλά (η δικιά μου έδειχνε το περισσότερο αντί να είναι με το μέρος μου, χαχα). 
Γι' αυτό και εγώ την τιμώρησα... την έκρυψα τελείως !!!!!!!!!

----------


## gourounitsa

H DIKIA M EINAI PSIFIAKH KAI DIXNEI KAI TA GRAMMARIA  :Smile:

----------


## antigonaki

Εγω ενα διάστημα ζυγιζόμουνα καθημερινά και ειχα απελπιστεί..
η ζυγαριά δεν ελεγε να κατέβει!

----------


## gourounitsa

antigonh sou apadaw edw gia ta xapia.alou rotises alou apadhsa xexe.pernoume ena ka8e proi nistikes.

----------


## antigonaki

δεν πειραζει καλέ το διαβασα εγω ..... παντως το θεμα ειναι οτι μου απάντησες!! χιχιχιχι

----------


## Μάρω_ed

66 στρογγυλά σήμερα, αλλά είναι και 1η μέρα απο τις περίεργες. Ελπίζω αύριο-μεθαύριο να ξεφουσκώσω λίγο ακόμα και να πέσει λίγο ακόμα η ζυγαριά.

----------


## gourounitsa

kala re marw posa kila exases?32 kila exases apo tote pou xorisate ?h kai apo prin?kai pws exases tosa kila?
bravo pados. :Smile:

----------


## Μάρω_ed

@ gourounitsa
Τα 32 κιλά συνολικά τα έχω χάσει κι απο πρίν.
Δηλαδή είχα χάσει με πολυ καλή διατροφή 26-27, τις γιορτές είχα ξαναπάρει 8 και με το χωρισμό ήρθα κι έχασα τα 8 (απο τις γιορτές) + άλλα 4,5. Δηλαδή με το χωρισμό έχασα 12,5 κιλά μέσα σε 1,5 μήνα.
Με έχει τσακίσει αυτό το θέμα...
Τώρα έχω κάπως αρχίσει να σταθεροποιούμαι και να γυρίζω στον παλιό μου ρυθμό, αλλά χωρίς να κρατάω καλή διατροφή, γιατί το σφίξιμο στο στομάχι συνεχίζεται.
Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να φάω κανονικά 5 γεύματα την ημέρα. Είμαι στη φάση του 1 σαλάτα ή 1 φρούτο όλη μέρα. Κι αυτό δηλαδή το τρώω αναγκαστικά, γιατί με έχουν πάρει είδηση στη δουλειά και μου λένε οτι αν δεν τρώω θα έχει επιπτώσεις στην παραγωγικότητά μου, και έχω αρχίσει να ψιλοφοβάμαι τις επιπτώσεις. Παρ' όλα αυτά δεν χάνω πιά βάρος.
Ισως να είναι το γυμναστήριο. Γιατί πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα 2,5-3 ώρες και κάνω γυμναστική. Εχω ακούσει ότι με τη γυμναστική δεν χάνεις βάρος, απλά σφίγγει το σώμα.

----------


## alalumaki

Μάρω μου επειδή το έχω πάθει παλαιότερα, όταν αρχίζεις να τρως πολύ λίγο και είσαι και λίγα κιλά, θα χάνεις πολύ αργά. Θα πρέπει σιγά σιγά να αυξήσεις την ποσότητα σου και να κάνεις υπομονή. Εγώ είχα κολλήσει ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι στα 65 κιλά γιατί έτρωγα ελάχιστα και τον Αύγουστο στις διακοπές λιγοθύμησα σε μία καφετέρια και παρακαλούσα να πάω σπίτι μου. Τελικά άρχισα να τρώω ένα κάρο βλακείες όσο ήμουν διακοπές και επέστρεψα τα ίδια κιλά αλλά άλλαξε ο μεταβολισμός μου και άρχισα πάλι weight watchers και τελικά έφτασα 59 κιλά για μία και μοναδική φορά στη ζωή μου. Ολα αυτά βέβαια πριν 15 χρόνια. Μπράβο για τα κιλά που έχασες, προσπάθησε να συνέλθεις και να αρχίσεις πάλι να κάνεις σωστή διατροφή και να δεις ότι θα αρχίσουν πάλι να πέφτουν τα κιλά......

----------


## gourounitsa

bravo maraki modelo m egines makari na eixa ta kila sou.....

----------


## antigonaki

Μάρω
Συγχαρητήρια κοριτσακι μου που τα καταφέρνεις και συνέχίζεις είσαι πολύ κοντά στο στόχο σου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antigonaki

Να ρωτήσω κάτιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι;;

γίνεται να κάνεις δίαιτα 2 μήνες 
ξέρω έχω δύσκολο μεταβολισμό και χάνω αργά
αλλα στη ζυγαρία φαίνεται μισό κιλο περίπου τη βδομάδα αλλα εγώ νιώθω πολύ ξεφουσκωμένη;;;; τι γίνεται

----------


## alalumaki

2 μήνες από μισό την εβδομάδα ίσον 4 κιλά, δεν είναι λίγα, λογικό είναι να είσαι ξεφουσκωμένη......
και αυτά που χάνεις αργά είναι τα καλύτερα δύσκολα ξαναπαίρνονται....

----------


## miss_butterfly

Εγώ είμαι βέβαια στην αρχή ακόμα κ έχω πολύ μέλλον ακόμα..

----------


## Queen_ed

ώπα, πιάσαμε την πρώτη νυχτερίδα... ;-)))

----------


## sougar_ed

μπράβο Queen...
άντε και τη 2η..
μη μεινει νυχτερίδα στο πλανήτη
:P

----------


## Queen_ed

ευχαριστώ ζαχαρένια μου , ούτε τον μπατμαν δεν θα αφήσω!! :-ΡΡΡ

----------


## mariella

75.8!!!!Σήμερα γράφτηκα κ στο παλιό μου Γυμναστήριο!!!Εβαλα την περηφάνια μου στην άκρη κ έκανα το salto mortale!!!!Σιγά σιγά σαν την χελωνίτσα μου!.΄..:0

----------


## mariella

@Queen: Να μην μείνει νυχτερίδα ορθια!! Εχουμε κ μια εξοδο εμεις οι δυο! :P

----------


## gourounitsa

mariela me perases h m fenete?
egw eimai 77,8 pira enamisi kilo  :Frown:  alla thn deutera ksekinaw k pali 8erapeia.

----------


## mariella

Gourounitsa μου..μην απογοητευεσαι..Γιατι απο Δευτερα?ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ!Κ εγω κανω τις "γουρουνιες" μου..Κ μετα ξανασηκωνω αναστημα κ συνεχιζω!Θα σου δωσω εγω δυναμη αυτην την φορα!..Κ την επομενη που θα με περασεις....ΕΣΥ!
Φιλια γλυκεια μου!:P

----------


## gourounitsa

ti apo twra?ma den pernw ta farmaka kai exw trelh oreksh k ligoura alla den apogoiteuome giati 8a sinexisw se 2 meres pali.bravo sou kalh mou.stilaki mou ginese siga siga.ta idia kila ksekinhsame. :Smile:

----------


## Queen_ed

δεν το ξεχνάω καλέ , ζω για την οινοποσία μας στα 60 κιλά μας! Αφού σκέφτομαι να φτάσω 59 για να πάρω ένα κιλό με αλκοόλ εκείνο το βράδυ! ;-))))
Γουρουνίτσα μην αγχώνεσαι, αφού εχεις την διαθεση και το πείσμα, λίγες ημέρες πίσω δεν είναι τίποτα! Το καλοκαίρι αργεί! Βρέχει και σήμερα...

----------


## gourounitsa

8a ginw sklenarikoba ma thn panagitsa axax

----------


## mariella

Σημερα εχω μια πεινα απιστευτη!!..Μαλλον φταιει ο βρωμοκαιρος!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

kalhmera.. eimai ainouria sto site...
apo aurio ksekinaw ta reductil mazi me diatrofh apo diaitologo.. exw upsos 1.71 kai eimai 109.6 kila.. gia na doume..

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Καλώς ήρθες Zwhtsa και καλή επιτυχία στο στόχο σου.


Το σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 64 κιλά. 
Κοντεύουμε.
Αντε με το καλό να καταφέρω να φρενάρω και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ.... να σταθεροποιηθώ εκεί που θέλω.

----------


## pacwoman

Με λένε Νίκη και σκέφτομαι να κάνω Sleeve. Υπάρχει κανείς εδώ που να το έχει κάνει;(1,71 - 110kg)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

kalhmera,
eimai pol uxaroumenh pou anakalupsa auto to site.
pisteuw tha me boithisei polu psuxologika.
ti akribws einai to sleeve?
egw apo shmera ksekinisa ta reductil

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

pacwoman 
kalhmera  :Smile: 
apo oti blepw exoume ta idia stoixeia  :Smile: 
egw apo shmera ksekinisa ta reductil.

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο Μάρω, φτάνεις στο στόχο σου!!!!!!!!!!! Αχ, πόσο σε ζηλεύω...... Πρέπει να νοιώθεις άλλος άνθρωπος!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

makari na ftasw kai egw se auto shmeio.. na ftasw epitelous to stoxo mou... meta apo tosa xronia diaitas .. pff

----------


## pacwoman

Τι είναι το reductil? Είμαι 1,71 110kg και μου είπαν σαν επιλογή το sleeve που ξέρω τι είναι. Που μπορώ να βρω τι επιλογές έχω?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το reductil ειναι χάπια αδυνατισματος, που τα συνηστουν γιατροί. συνταγοφραφουνται, στοιχιζουν 99? αλλα πληρωνεισ μόνο την συμμετοχή,
εγώ σημερα τα ξεκίνησα οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πς προσοπική μου άποψη.
η gourounitsa από διαβασα εδω τα πάιρνει καιρό και έχει θεαματικα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## pacwoman

Σκέφτομαι να πάω στο κέντρο παχυσαρκίας να δω τι επιλογές εχω. Εχω φτάσει στο αμην και φοβάμαι ότι θα "πιαστώ" από τη λάθος επιλογή.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

min apelpizese. egw exw ksekinisei shemra kai exw peisei ton eauto mou wps tha ta kataferw. exw kanei ena topic me thema diatrofi+reductil kai grafw to diaitologio pou mou dinoun
an thes akolouthise to. 
ta xapia auta pou ta egrapsan giatroi. ta dinoun sta nosokomeia kai den einai san tou emporiou. 
apo osous akousa pantos kai edw sto forum kai allous gnwstous mou eixan theamatika apotelesmata.
min apelpizese kai minto bazeis katw

----------


## alalumaki

Σήμερα είμαι 88 κιλά, 7 κιλά σε ένα μήνα νομίζω είναι καλά και έκανα και ένα 10ήμερο βλακείες.
Θέλω τέλος Μαίου να έχω αλλάξει 10άδα...... Για να δούμε θα τα καταφέρω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gourounaki_ed

καλα βρε αλαλουμακι σε 1 μηνα εχασες 7 κιλα κ παραπονιεσε?εγω σε 2,5 μηνες εχασα 8 κιλα και το ενα το πιρα ταν σταματησα λιγο για να ζυνελ8ω.εχασες πολλα μια χαρα τα πας μπραβο σου.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

ποσ γινετε να γραφει κ σε μενα στο τικετ μ ποσα κιλα εχασα?

----------


## alalumaki

το γράφω μόνη μου γιατί δεν το βγάζει....
Εγώ έχασα 7 γιατί έχω περισσότερα από σένα, μην ξεχνάς ότι ξεκίνησα 10 κιλά παραπάνω από σένα, αντε και σύντομα σε αλλαγή δεκάδας για όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εχασα δυο κιλα!!!!
το εχω γραψει παντου απο την χαρα μου  :Stick Out Tongue: 
χαχαχα

----------


## gourounaki_ed

μπραβο βρε και στα επομενα 40 σου ευχομαι. :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μακαρι να αντεξω αυτη τη φορα να φτασω το στοχο μου... οταν βλεπω το 40 απελπιζομαι... ειμαι πολλα κιλα  :Frown:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑ_ed

eimai 75,5 k exo xasei 5 kila....thelo na pao 60 ...

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ,ΣΑΡΑ!
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΑ,ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΜΕΝΟΥΝ!

----------


## alalumaki

Καλωσήρθες Σάρα..... Εχασα άλλο ένα κιλό αντε αλλά 7 για την αλλαγή δεκάδας!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑ_ed

eyxaristo poli gia to kalosorisma k sas eyxomai kali sinexeia! :Smile:

----------


## gourounaki_ed

λοιπον μια εβδομαδα χωρις ρεντουκτιλ και ειμαι τα ιδια κιλα χεχεχε δεν πηρα ουτε εχασα.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Μολις γυρισα απο την διαιτολογο!!! εχασα αλλα 1.800 παρολο που παρεκτραπηκα πολυ το πασχα!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ,ΖΩΗΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ!
ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ,ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΕΣ!
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

σ'ευχαριστω nadinaki

----------


## gourounaki_ed

μπραβοοοοοοο ζωητσα μπραβο γουρουνιτσα (εμενα λεω) το αλαλουμακι μου που ειναι??

----------


## annoula_ed

Ας παραθεσω κι εγω τον "αθλο" μου..2 εβδομαδες διατροφης και αισιως εχω αποβαλλει απο πανω μου 3 κιλα..Ο δρομος ειναι μακρυς ομως..

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά, μες το Πάσχα και όλες χάσαμε ή μείναμε σταθερές, νομίζω ότι η ομάδα έχει χαρακτήρα, θέληση και πείσμα, ε, δεν μπορεί αν τα καταφέραμε το Πάσχα έπεται λαμπρή συνέχεια....... Και εγώ έχασα άλλο 1, ΑΛΛΑ 6 ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΔΕΚΑΔΑΣ!!!

----------


## gourounaki_ed

παντος αλαλουμακι οσο πας κοντευεις να με φτασεις.καμια σχεση το 95 με τα 86 κιλα π εισαι τωρα 8α φενεσε πολυ διαφορετικη.μπραβο σου/εισια η μονη π προχοραει μαζι μου ακα8εκτη!!ζητω!!!

----------


## alalumaki

το αστείο είναι ότι έχω χάσει 9 κιλά και τώρα μερικοί με ρωτάνε διστακτικά, ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕΣ???
αν ο χοντρός παιδάκι μου δεν χάσει 15 κιλά δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς τίποτα... μόνο ο άντρας μου το καταλαβαίνει αμέσως και η μαμά μου.... στη δουλειά μόνο λίγοι μου είπαν ότι αδυνάτισα, στο γραφείο μου δίπλα μία κοπέλα που είναι και φίλη δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα...ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΑ.....

----------


## veranno05

καλησπερα..ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω.σημερα μπηκα εδω τυχαια..διαβαζοντας ολα αυτα που γραφονται εδω καταλαβα οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη με αυτο το προβλημα..επισης καταλαβα οτι για να λυσεις ενα προβλημα πρεπει να δεχτεις οτι υπαρχει..
παντα ημουν χοντρη..τελειωσα το λυκειο 95 κιλα.μεσα σε 3 χρονια εφτασα 60 κιλα..απλα:οχι γλυκα,οχι ψωμι.χαλιναγωγησα τη λαιμαργια μου..μου πηρε καιρο να συνειδητοποιησω οτι ειχα αλλαξει..δεν το πιστευα..
μετα αρχισα δουλεια σε μια κρεπερι.πριν καλα καλα συνειδητοποιησω το ονειρο,αρχισε ο εφιαλτης..επαιρνα κιλα αλλα τα ματια μου στον καθρεφτη εβλεπαν τον ομορφο μου εαυτο..η βραδυτητα στο να συνειδητοποιησω οτι επεστρεφα στην προγενεστερη μου κατασταση μου στοχησε πολυ..το ονειρο κρατησε λιγο,μολις δυο χρονια..σημερα ειμαι 97 κιλα..διπλα μου εχω εναν αντρα που με ερωτευτηκε αδυνατη..ειναι ακομα εδω,αλλα για ποσο?λυπαμαι εκεινον που στωικα υπομενει την ελευση μιας αποφασης..λυπαμαι εμενα που δεν εχω κουραγιο να την παρω..λενε πως το σωμα ειναι η φυλακη της ψυχης..ποσο μαλλον οταν προκειται για τετοιο σωμα...ειμαι εγκλωβισμενη..
χαιρομαι που γνωρισα κι αλλες ανελευθερες ψυχες..σημερα μου δωσατε ωθηση να παρω την αποφαση να αποδρασω...ευζαριστω..let's ''prison-break'...

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ,ΚΟΥΚΛΑ,ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ!
ΣΕ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ,LET'S "PRISON BREAK",ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΥΛΑΚΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ!
ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΦΕΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΕΩΣ,ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΥΤΟ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΩΝ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΥΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ 
ΣΟΥ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΡΗΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ!
ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΚΙ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΗ...
ΘΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ,Θ'ΑΠΕΝΟΧΟΠΟΙΗΘ ΟΥΜΕ,ΘΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ...
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ,ΗΤΑΝ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΗ...
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ,ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΑΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ...
ΕΙΜΑΙ 30 ΚΙΛΑ ΒΑΡΥΤΕΡΗ ,ΑΛΛΑ ,ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ, Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΡΟΣΔΟΚΗΤΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ!
ΜΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΖΕΣΑΙ...ΜΗ ΧΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΟΔΗΠΟΡΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ!
ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΑΣ!
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

veranno05 καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας!

Χαίρομαι που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την προσωπική σου εμπειρία με το θέμα των κιλών σου.Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι εδώ μέσα θα βρεις άτομα που θα συμμεριστούν και καταλάβουν αυτά που αναφέρεις.

Υπάρχουμε εδώ για να δίνουμε και να παίρνουμε δύναμη στηρίζοντας καθημερινά ο ένας τον άλλον.Ξεκίνα κι εσύ τη δική σου μικρή άντληση δύναμης διαβάζοντας κάποιες απο τις δημοσιεύσεις ή ακόμα συμμετέχοντας στην κουβεντούλα μας στο chatroom και θα δεις πως κι εσύ μετά από λίγο, θα στηρίζεις με την προσπάθεια σου κι άλλα μέλη.

Αρκεί να πιστέψεις πως μπορείς κι εσύ να κάνεις την αλλαγή.ʼλλωστε το έχεις ξανακάνει.Ξέρεις τον τρόπο,θες λίγη παρακίνηση...

Το θέλητρο της ψυχής που θέλει να είναι ελεύθερη δε νομίζεις πως φτάνει;  :Smile: 

Καλή δύναμη και καλή έναρξη της προσπάθειας σου.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλως ηρθες verano  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

verano καλωσήρθες, σε νοιώθω λες και σε ξέρω χρόνια, και εμένα ο άντρας μου με παντρεύτηκε 63 κιλά και έφτασα 95. Είναι όμως ακόμα δίπλα μου και με αγαπάει περιμένει όμως πάντα ότι θα με ξαναδεί όπως παλιά. 
Μην σε πάρει από κάτω αφού το κατάφερες μία φορά σίγουρα μπορείς και δεύτερη.... πείσμα θέλει που δεν μπορούμε να το βρούμε. Πρέπει όμως για να ηρεμήσει η ψυχούλα μας και να νοιώσουμε καλύτερα αφού δεν ανήκουμε σε αυτούς τελικά που λένε ΟΚ έχω παραπάνω κιλά αλλά δεν με νοιάζει περνάω καλά.

Καλή αρχή και εμείς είμαστε εδώ μαζί σου, για να σε ακούμε σε κάθε δυσκολία και να χαιρόμαστε σε κάθε επιτυχία σου?..

----------


## veranno05

σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ για το θερμο καλωσορισμα...δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι ο ξυλινος ηλεκτρονικος λογος 'αγνωστων' θα μπορουσε να εμπεριεχει τετοια ζεστασια..ειλικρινα ευχαριστω..ευχομαι καλο σαββατοκυριακο σ'ολους!!

----------


## τζενη_ed

καλως ορισες κι απο μενα βερα 
οτι ψαχνεις απο συμπαρασταση να σαι σιγουρη οτι το βρηκες
εδω ειμαστε
ενας για ολους και ολοι για εναν
κι εγω δεν μπορουσα να το πιστεψω 
οτι θα βρηκα τοση ηθικη στηριξη μεσα σ εναν υπολογιστη
ειναι ισως οτι καλητερο μου εχει συμβει τον τελευταιο καιρο
ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΙ

----------


## Μάρω_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάρω 25/2/2008 @ 23:51_
> Η χθεσινή ατασθαλία με τα κινέζικα, σήμερα ανέβασε τη ζυγαριά μου στα 75 κιλά. (απο 73 που έλεγε χθές).
> Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι είναι φούσκωμα και θα φύγει.


Εχω κάνει αρκετή πρόοδο τους τελευταίους μήνες!!
63 κιλά σήμερα (62,9 για την ακρίβεια στην ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά).
Πρόοδος με λάθος τρόπο όμως και κάτω απο άσχημες συνθήκες.
Τι να κάνουμε όμως; Ουδέν καλόν αμιγές κακού....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν είμαι από εκείνους,που πιστεύουν στυγνά ότι σημασία έχει μόνο το αποτέλεσμα,
αν και ομολογώ ότι αρκετές φορές υπερκαλύπτει τον τρόπο,που μας οδήγησε σ'αυτό...
Οι δύσκολες συνθήκες όμως σίγουρα μας ενδυναμώνουν...
Λυπάμαι για ό,τι αρνητικό βίωσες,αλλά είμαι περήφανη γι'αυτό που κατάφερες!
Με την ελπίδα,αλλά και την πίστη σιγά σιγά,να βαδίσω στα χνάρια σου...
Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου.Μαράκι μου!

----------


## veranno05

μαρακι γεια..ηθελα να σε ρωτησω μεσα σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα εχασες αυτα τα κιλα..ειναι σημαντικο γεια την υγεια σου ο χρονος να δικαιολογει την απωλεια αυτη..επισης ειναι σημαντικο διοτι οσο βραδυτερος ειναι ο ρυθμος που τα εχασες,τοσο ευκολοτερο θα ειναι να τα διατηρησεις..(με την δεουσα προσοχη παντα...)
απο πειρα,και αφου εχω νιωσει στο πετσι μου τι θα πει λαθος,θα ηθελα να σε συμβουλεψω να μην υπερβαλλεις και να εξωθησεις τον οργανισμο σου στα ορια...να εισαι στα κιλα που εσυ αισθανεσαι ομορφα και μην ακολουθεις ''απροσωπους''μαθηματικους πινακες που λενε οτι στο ταδε υψος πρεπει να εισαι αυτα τα κιλα..
να εισαι καλα και να αντλεις δυναμη απ'οτι αγαπας για να φτασεις εκει που θελεις..φιλια

----------


## chocaholic

καλημερα σε ολους!!!!δευτερα σημερα και ειπα και εγω να καταγραψω την προοδο μου!!!!ΕΧΑΣΑ 1 ΚΙΛΟ ΚΑΙ 100 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ!!!!μεγαλη χαρα πηρα!!!!καλο κουραγιο σε ολουσ και καλα αποτελεσματα!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα και έχασα ένα κιλό και πήγα 85, 84,8 για την ακρίβεια....και έκανα και γουρουνιές το τριήμερο, πρέπει να σταματήσω τις γουρουνιές αν το κάνω θα πάω πολύ καλύτερα. Μόλις δω το πολυπόθητο 7 θα σταματήσω και τα χάπια, άντε να δούμε θα το δω μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. Εφαγα το 1/3 μου μένουν τα 2/3 κάτι είναι κι αυτό από το καθόλου.......... Ασε που αν δεν έκανα και τίποτα μπορεί να ήμουν άνετα 100 !!!!!!!!!!!! Καλύτερα λίγο λίγο παρά καθόλου?? Πρέπει να αρχίσω να περπατάω τα βράδια θα με βοηθήσει πολύ...

----------


## Μάρω_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάρω_
> Εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα (εντός forum) Νο 2:
> 
> 03 Ιουλίου 2007
> 
> 72 κιλά (98 / *72* / 59) δηλαδή 1,1 κάτω απο την περασμένη βδομάδα. Χμμμμ δεν είναι κι άσχημα ε; Πάω να αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου... ΠΑΛΙ.....!!! χι χι χι χι χι
> Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η μέρα που θα μου κάνω δώρο εκείνο το σουβλάκι και την παγωμένη μπύρα..... (αν με πιάσει πάλι η λιγούρα).
> 
> Διαστάσεις: 106 / 91 / 105 
> ...


Ενα απο αυτά που μ' αρέσουν εδώ, είναι ότι το φόρουμ λειτουργεί και σαν "ημερολόγιο".
Θυμόμουν ότι κάπου είχα γράψει εκτός απο κιλά και διαστάσεις και το βρήκα για να συγκρίνω περσυνές μετρήσεις με φετεινές!!!

Λοιπόν, πέρσυ αρχές Ιουλίου (03/07/07)
Κιλά: 72
Διαστάσεις: 106 / 91 / 105 

Φέτος, τέλος Ιουνίου (29/06/08)
Κιλά: 61 (μετά απο πολλές διακυμάνσεις)
Διαστάσεις: 93 / 81 / 93

ΑΨΟΓΑ !!!
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη !!!
Αν σκεφτώ δέ, ότι το χειμώνα που είχα ψιλοπαρατήσει τη δίαιτα, το Φεβρουάριο είχα ξαναγίνει 79 κιλά και η μέση μου ήταν 102 (αφού αναγκάστηκα ν' αγοράσω ζώνη 110 εκ.) τάχω καταφέρει περίφημα.
Μείον 21 εκατοστά στη μέση είναι καλό νούμερο νομίζω.

----------


## RiaMar

loipon geia kai pali se olous...egw kata kairous exw xasei kai exw parei polla kila. h teleutaia mou prospatheia htan otan spoudaza, eixa kataferei na xasw 35 kila se sxetika ligo xrono kai katafera na ta diathrhsw gia merika xronakia, an kai den eixa ftasei sto idaniko. dustuxws ta teleytaia 5 xronia pou teleiwsa spoudes kai gurisa spiti, ta phra stadiaka ola kai niwthw teleiws axrhsth. eutuxws exw ena polu kalo diaitologo pou me anexetai k meta apo duo xronia skampanevasmata kai ametrhta mikroprovlhmata ugeias (eimai kai euaisthiti vlepeis) exoume ginei pleon filoi kai me sthrizei kalutera kai apo thn oikogeneia mou. opote meta apo polu psuxikh fthora na kataferw na tou pw ta kila pou eixa parei kai tou to kruba xekinhsame xana kai euxomai pragmatika na ta kataferw auth th fora... 
thn perasmenh kuriakh 22/6 hmoun (upologizw diladi giati mou tan adunato na anevw sth zugaria) kapou 122 kai shmera 1/7 h zugaria edeixe 118.5  :Smile:  xairomai para polu pou vrhka auto to site kai mou dinei kouragio. euxomai se olous mas na kataferoume na deixoume kai pros ta exw ton uperoxo eauto pou kruboume mesa mas kai na mhn afhnoume allo th zwh na mas prosperna. auto pou mou eipe to agori mou thn perasmenh vdomada me tarakounhse:''Riaki den xairesai th zwh, den se euxaristoun oi mikres stigmes, den gelas...'' kai katalava oti den prepei na to epitrepsw na sunexistei... kalh dunamh se olous mas

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

νομιζω πως αυτη τη φορα η προσπαθεια μου θα στεφει με επιτευχια! η ζυγαρια  :Big Grin:  σ'ευχαριστω αλεξ!

----------


## RiaMar

αντε και προχωραμε εστω και νωχελικα  :Smile:  10/7 και 117 κιλα  :Smile:

----------


## smith

Απο πόσα ξεκίνησες riamar; Δεν πρόσεξα αν το αναφέρεις κάπου.

----------


## smith

ʼσε riamar το βρήκα (το φως μου η τυφλή...). 117 είναι περίπου 5 κιλά κάτω απο τότε που ξεκίνησες. Δεν προχωράς καθόλου νωχελικά. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα μάλλον...
Σούπερ!!!
Και εις κατώτερα!

----------


## RiaMar

ευχαριστω πολυ smith  :Smile:  εχω εσας και μου δινετε κουραγιο γιατι δυστυχως οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε και το alalumaki πιο πανω ο 'χοντρος' (αν και οταν προσπαθω να ανεβασω λιγο αυτοπεποιθηση με λεω παχουλουλα και καλα :Smile: ))) αμα δεν χασει 15 κιλα δε φαινεται τιποτα  :Smile: ))))))))))

----------


## NADINE_ed

Όσα και να χάσει "ο χοντρός", ο εγκέφαλος δεν αποβάλει εύκολα την κλητική προσφώνηση αυτή...
Η σκληρότερη κακοποίηση,περιθωριοποίησ ,τιμωρία και τα συναφή είναι όσα κάνουμε οι ίδιοι στον εαυτό μας...

----------


## NADINE_ed

RiaMar,βλέπω πως έχεις αρκετούς να σου δίνουν κουράγιο...
Το αγόρι σου,το διαιτολόγο-φίλο,φαντάζομαι και οικογένεια,φίλους...
Εύχομαι πρώτιστα να έχεις σύμμαχο και παραστάτη τον εαυτό σου!
Χωρίς εκείνον, στρατιές ολόκληρες υποστήριξης καθίστανται ανίσχυρες...
Συγχαρητήρια για τα πρώτα 5 κιλά! Καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια μέχρι τέλους!
ʼντε,σύντομα να τα μετράμε 5-10-15-20-25... Φτου και βγαίνω απ'την παχυσαρκία!
Κρατώ αυτό που είπες : euxomai se olous mas na kataferoume na deixoume kai pros ta exw 
ton uperoxo eauto pou kruboume mesa mas kai na mhn afhnoume allo th zwh na mas prosperna.
AMHN!

----------


## RiaMar

Οσο να πεις μια υποστηριξη την εχω αλλα περισσοτερο απο τον διαιτολογο και τον ψυχολογο που πηγαινω (θεωρησα οτι αυτη τη μαχη δεν πρεπει να τη δινω πια μονη). το κακο ειναι οτι οι υπολοιποι (βλ. οικογενεια και αγορι) νομιζουν οτι βοηθουν αλλα η δικη τους εννοια τησ διαιτας ειναι " τρωω ολη μερα ενα αγγουρι"  :Smile:  οποτε εκοψα και γω τις αναφορες σε ρηματα του στυλ πειναω, τις αναφορες στο τι εφαγα τι εχασα και τα συναφη, κανω οτι δεν τρεχει και τιποτα και βρηκα την υγεια μου  :Smile:  ελπιζω να κρατησει. ευτυχως που επεσα τυχαια στο site εδω (κατι που επισης κρατω επτασφραγιστο μυστικο) και εχω ακομα ενα στηριγμα  :Smile:  και αστους να νομιζουν πως απεκτησα ξαφνικα τον μεταβολισμο της Σκλεναρικοβα  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κάτι σε κρυφό σχολειό μου κάνει...Είναι τόσο ανέφικτο πιά να κατανοούμε κάτι που δεν έχουμε βιώσει;
Να συμ-πάσχουμε,να συγ-χωρούμε,να συμ-βαδίζουμε στην προσπάθεια του άλλου όσο κι αν μας ξενίζει...
Γιατί δεν αντιλαμβάνονται τη σπουδαιότητα της υποστηρηκτικής τους στάσης,έστω και μόνο για το δια ταύτα;

----------


## RiaMar

χμ εχεις δικιο κρυφο σχολειο ειναι οντως. αλλα καλως η κακως ετσι ειναι γιατι κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι ειναι αυτο που περναει καποιος που παλευει με το βαρος του ολη του τη ζωη, εκτος ισως αν το εχει περασει κ ο ιδιος (αν κ αυτο καποιες φορες παιζεται). το θεικο που μου πε το αγορι μου τις προαλλες, ο οποιος ειναι 85 κιλα (φυσιολογικος δηλαδη για αντρα) ειναι οτι η διατροφη και κατα συνεπεια η προσπαθεια που κανω ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με εκεινον που παει γυμναστηριο για να φτιαξει ''σωμα''! αν ειχε την ελαχιστη συναισθηση ομως ποσο δυσκολο κυριως ψυχικα ειναι να χασεις 50 κιλα (οσο δηλαδη πρεπει να χασω) μαλλον θα κοκκινιζε και μονο που σκεφτηκε οτι κανουμε την ιδια προσπαθεια. τι να πεις ομως that s life και εχω παψει να ασχολουμαι με το τι λενε για το θεμα γιατι ειδα που με εφτασαν οι διαφορες αποψεις μεχρι τωρα  :Smile:  οποτε ακολουθω και γω το τροπαρι μου και ο Θεος βοηθος  :Smile: ))

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Μπαίνω στο δεύτερο μήνα από τότε που άρχισα να προσπαθώ να κοντρολάρω τα πάντα, εμένα κατά κύριο λόγο :0
Μετά από έναν άσχημο ύπνο που αισθανόμουν πρησμένη, οτι θα σκάσω τέλος πάντων ένα πράγμα, σηκώθηκα, ζυγίστηκα- κάτι που είχα να κάνω μήνες, μετρήθηκα, γλύτωσα τη λιποθυμία από το νούμερο στη ζυγαριά - μάλλον γλύτωσα τη λιποθυμία και μετά μετρήθηκα κλπ και αποφάσισα να κάνω κάτι.
Λίγες ώρες μετά αδιαθέτησα.
Αυτό μάλλον ήταν η αιτία που φάνηκε ότι έχασα γρήγορα κάποια κιλά και πόντους, ήταν φούσκωμα από την περίοδο..
Λίγες μέρες πριν ξανασταμάτησα να χάνω κιλά, και καθώς σήμερα είναι πάλι η τρίτη μέρα της περιόδου μου, η ζυγαριά κινήθηκε θριαμβευτικά προς τα κάτω κατά ένα κιλό..
Ευελπιστώ σε περισσότερο ξεφούσκωμα καθώς οι δύσκολες μέρες μου δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα..
Και τον επόμενο μήνα θα ξέρω αν πάω πράγματι καλά μιας και ο πρώτος ήταν κάπως παράξενος.
ʼντε κορίτσια, Dont Panic  :Big Grin:

----------


## RiaMar

χμ 16/7 και 116..αντε χελωνακι προχωρα! ηθελα να μαι κατω απο 110 στις διακοπες (σε μια βδομαδα δηλαδη) αλλα τελικα αδυνατον...τι να κανουμε ενα κιλακι ενα κιλακι, καλο ειναι και αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## dexa

Πλεον θα ζυγιζομαι απλα ετσι απο περιεργεια ........!!!!!
Για τους επομενους 8 μηνες!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## nimi

Κατάφερα να χάσω άλλο ένα και να πάω στα 62. 
Νιώθω υπέροχα μιας και είμαι στο στόχο μου ή τέλος πάντων πολύ κοντα και η μόνη επιθυμία που έχω πλέον είναι να μπορέσω να μην ξαναπαχύνω ποτέ.
Ομολογώ ότι τα τελευταία 5 κιλά με παίδεψαν πάρα πολύ όπως και τώρα δηλαδή για να χάσω μισό κιλό κάνω αίτηση στο Θεό αλλά δεν αλλάζω και πολλά στη διατροφή γιατί δεν θέλω να το παρακάνω. Προτιμώ να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ισορροπημένη και ας κάνω και 3 μήνες να χάσω τα υπόλοιπα 2.
Καλό κουράγιο σ'όλους και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πάλι καλά που αρκεί μια αίτηση στο Θεό και δε χρειάζεται να πουλήσεις την ψυχή σου στο διάβολο... :P
Είσαι στις τελευταίες τρίχες της ουράς του γαϊδάρου...Εξάλλου όλα μπορείς πια να τα χαρείς!
Πάνω απ'όλα,όπως πολύ σωστά λες,είναι να μην τα ξαναπάρεις!Η συντήρηση είναι πάντα η πρόκληση!
Φαίνεται όμως πως έχεις αναθεωρήσει στάση ζωής και διατροφικές συνήθειες,οπότε μη φοβάσαι τίποτα!
Καλή σου δύναμη!...Καλή μας φώτιση!...

----------


## may_ed

παω να σκασω..πως γινεται να τηρησα χτες κατα γραμμα και χωρις παρασπονδια τη διατροφη μου και οχι απλα να μην εχασα,αλλα να πηρα 200 γραμμαρια ακομη? γκρρρρ τα νευρα μου !!!

----------


## moonbear

Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο μπορεί να καταδυναστεύει την ψυχολογία μας μια ζυγαριά...η πορεία μας στη μέρα να εξαρτάται από τις τιμές που βλέπουμε....στην κάθοδο είμαστε βασίλισσες του κόσμου και στην άνοδο παρατούμε τα πάντα και δεν θέλουμε καν να βγούμε από το σπίτι...May βες από το τριπάκι της ζυγαριάς,χρησιμοποίησέ την ΣΠΑΝΙΑ,αν δεν μπορείς τουλάχιστον μια φορά την εβδομάδα...άλλωστε οι τιμές που δίνει μπορεί να είναι πλασματικές,όπως έχει αναφερθεί,καλύτερο είναι να βλέπεις τη διαφορά στα ρούχα σου και όχι σε κάποια εικονικά γραμμάρια που σε κάνουν να τρελλαίνεσαι!!!

----------


## RiaMar

εγω παντως χτες μιας και ηταν τα γενεθλια του φιλου μου ψιλογουρουνιασα (2 κομματια τουρτα παρακαλω!) αλλα εννοειται πως σημερα ουτε απο διπλα δεν περασα στη ζυγαρια :Smile:  ελπιζω στις διακοπες που φευγω σε λιγες μερες να συγκρατηθω  :Smile:  (αν και θα χω και τον κερβερο διπλα οποτε δυσκολα τα πραγματα) :Smile:

----------


## may_ed

Θεε μου..η ζυγαρια μου ειναι ενας τυραννος!το πρωι,νηστικη,εχοντας κανει την αναγκη μου και χωρις ρουχα,με εδειξε 87,700. Καποιες ωρες μετα,με ρουχα, και αφου ειχα φαει κοτοπουλακι με σαλατα και χυμο,με εδειξε 87,400.Ελεοςςςςςς??????????????

----------


## may_ed

Γεια σας.!!Οπως εχετε καταλαβει,δεν μπορω αν δε ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα!Για πολυ καιρο ειχα κρυμμενη τη ζυγαρια μου κι ετσι εγινε το κακο!Αλλα τωρα,νιωθω οτι δε θα συμβει τιποτε κακο αν τη συμβουλευομαι καθημερινα.. Και ναι!!Σημερα 87.2!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Το ξέρεις,φαντάζομαι,ότι δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα οι συχνές καθημερινές μετρήσεις...
ʼσε που σου κάνουν τα νεύρα κρόσια και ευθύνονται πολλές φορές για το άφημα μας 
όταν βλέπουμε ότι οι προσπάθειες μας δεν έχουν αντίκρυσμα...Είναι πλασματικά τα νούμερα...
Έχουμε μεγάλη λαχτάρα,το αντιλαμβάνομαι,αποζητούμε να πάρουμε από κάπου κουράγιο να συνεχίσουμε,
αλλά είναι σαν να βαδίζουμε σε τεντωμένο σχοινί...(Κάποτε μπορεί να ζυγιζόμουν και δέκα φορές τη μέρα!)
Όσο μπορούμε λοιπόν,λιγότερο συχνά...Το αποτέλεσμα ας είναι αβίαστη συνέπεια κι όχι αυτοσκοπός...

----------


## alalumaki

Αλλα 3 για το 7ράκι μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αχ εγώ το έφτασα το 78 και τώρα ξάνά 81-82! πως φαίνεται όταν επιστρέφει ο φοιτητής από την ξενητειά σπίτι του! δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι γιατί έβαλα φερμουάρ στις λιχουδιές και θα ξανακατέβω!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μόνο που στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση,ο φοιτητής είναι εκείνος που δεν αφήνει κάτω την ποδιά!  :Wink: 
Θα το δεις σύντομα το 78 και πάλι,Νεφέλη μου,και θα το αφήσεις και πίσω σου να χαθεί ανεπιστρεπτί στον ορίζοντα!

----------


## eli..19

γεια σε όλους..
σήμερα ανακάλυψα το φόρουμ και ξαφνιάστηκα ευχάριστα με όσα διάβασα (τα περισσότερα τουλάχιστον) οπότε είπα πως θα κάνω κι εγώ (άλλη μια) προσπάθεια να αδυνατίσω!!αφού τόσοι το πέτυχαν..γιατί όχι κι εγώ?
μπράβο σε όσους τα κατάφεραν και καλη συνέχεια!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλώς όρισες και καλή αρχή, καλό αγώνα και καλό πείσμα!  :Smile: 
NADINE βρήκα ελεύθερο πεδίο να δράσω!!! ξεσάλωσα χεχεχ  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

eli..19 Καλώς μας ήρθες!
Υπάρχει πολλή έμπνευση εδώ και θετική ενέργεια!
Στην αρχή ειδικά,ενθουσιάζεσαι! Λες:Ωραία!Εδώ είμαστε!
Μετά θέλει και λίγη δουλίτσα παραπάνω να κρατήσει...
Αχ!Αυτό το μικρό δαχτυλάκι!Πόσο βαρύ είναι!

----------


## p_k

Να αναφέρω συνοπτικά την πορεία μου από την αρχή του προγράμματος μέχρι σήμερα:

13/5 103 κιλά
20/5 99,4
27/5 101,6
03/6 98,7
10/6 97,7
17/6 96,2
24/6 96,1
01/7 95,6
08/7 94,9
15/7 95,4

Συνολική απώλεια -7,6 κιλά
Αύριο πρωί ζυγίζομαι και ενημερώνω!
Να 'στε όλοι και όλες καλά!!!

----------


## may_ed

μπραβο p_k,συνεχισε ετσι!!!!

alalumaki μου κι εγω ετσι μετραω,ποσα εχω μεχρι να αλλαξω δεκαδα..δυστυχως εχω αλλα 7-σνιφ..Εσυ εισαι πιο κοντα και μπραβο σου!!Αλλα θα σε φτασω χιχι!

nadine μου γλυκια ξερω οτι εχεις δικιο,γινονται τα νευρα μου κροσσια εδω και μια εβδομαδα,αλλα εαν δεν βλεπω προοδο,αρχιζω και κανω παρασπονδιες..Ενω αν δω εστω οτι χανω και 100 γραμμαρια,το παλευω καλυτερα..

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by may_
> μπραβο p_k,συνεχισε ετσι!!!!
> 
> alalumaki μου κι εγω ετσι μετραω,ποσα εχω μεχρι να αλλαξω δεκαδα..δυστυχως εχω αλλα 7-σνιφ..Εσυ εισαι πιο κοντα και μπραβο σου!!Αλλα θα σε φτασω χιχι!
> 
> nadine μου γλυκια ξερω οτι εχεις δικιο,γινονται τα νευρα μου κροσσια εδω και μια εβδομαδα,αλλα εαν δεν βλεπω προοδο,αρχιζω και κανω παρασπονδιες..Ενω αν δω εστω οτι χανω και 100 γραμμαρια,το παλευω καλυτερα..


Όταν χάνουμε, έστω και λίγο, ανεβαίνει η διάθεση. Συνεχίζουμε τον αγώνα πιο καλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,δε λέω,το χρειάζομαι κι εγώ,αλλά υπάρχει και η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος:
αυτή που μας κάνει να παρατούμε την προσπάθεια επειδή η ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς δεν την ανταμοίβει...
Κι αυτό για μένα είναι σημαντικότερο...
Γιατί ήταν πάρα πολλές φορές η αφορμή να εκνευριστώ για την αγνωμοσύνη της και χαλάσω τη δίαιτα μου...
Και μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι να προσδοκείς απώλεια σε κάθε ζύγισμα σου,κάτι που δεν είναι καθόλου ρεαλιστικό...
Τέλος πάντων...ας πορευετούμε ο καθένας κατά τις ανάγκες του,αρκεί να...πορευόμαστε...  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Nadine, βάλε τη ζυγαριά στο πατάρι, μία φίλη μου έχασε 33 κιλά έτσι, όταν ζυγίστηκε για πρώτη φορά είχε ήδη χάσει 9 κιλά................ Είναι ανακούφιση να μην την έχεις μπροστά σου, το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι μαρτύριο, εγώ αν δω ότι δεν έχασα μετά όλη μέρα τρώω σαν γουρούνι.......

Λοιπόν είμαι πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου, χθες είχα τούρτα στο ψυγείο και έφαγα 2 κουταλιές, το βράδυ κατά τις 12 πείναγα σαν τρελή και σκεφτόμουν και κάτι άλλα γλυκάκια στο ψυγείο (πέσανε πολλές γιορτές μαζί), νύσταζα-πείναγα-είχα λαιμαργίες-σκεφτόμουν δεν βαριέσαι αφού έφαγες 2 κουταλιές φάε κι άλλο-ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν και 300 γρ. πιο κάτω. Αχ, μακάρι να κρατήσει αυτή η ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ και να μην ξαναγουρουνιάσω...............ΜΑ ΑΡΙ!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Oι υπερβολές βλάπτουν. Και το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι ασφαλώς υπερβολή. Φτάνεις σε σημείο εξάρτησης από τη ζυγαριά και τις ενδείξεις της.
Από την άλλη μεριά, το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα την ίδια πάντα ώρα και μέρα είναι σωστό. Σε βοηθάει να έχεις μια μετρήσιμη εικόνα της προόδου σου και να παίρνεις μέτρα όταν τα κιλά αρχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν.
Σε όλα τα πράγματα της ζωής απαιτείται μέτρο.
Εγώ προσωπικά και ως ισόβιο μέλος των WW έχω μάθει κάποια πράγματα και τα ακολουθώ πιστά εδώ και 12 χρόνια, γιατί αποδεδειγμένα δουλεύουν και δεν ξεφεύγουν από τον κανόνα του μέτρου και της λογικής.
Τα έχουμε πει κι άλλες φορές:
Υγιεινή, ισορροπημένη διατροφή
ʼσκηση όσο πρέπει
Θετική στάση και διάθεση, αισιοδοξία
και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν. 
Όλα ξεκινούν από το μυαλό μας. Αν πιστέψουμε ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε, αν οραματιστούμε τον εαυτό μας όπως θέλουμε να γίνει, θα βρούμε τον τρόπο να μπούμε σε πρόγραμμα και θα δούμε αποτελέσματα.
Και πάνω απ' όλα υπομονή. Όχι ακρότητες, στερήσεις, καταναγκασμούς.
Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα (πλέον θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τρίτη) και με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπίστωσα ότι έχασα την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε 1,8 κιλά. Από τα 95,4 κατέβηκα στα 93,6.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λες,alalumaki μου;Το μόνο καλό της ζυγαριάς είναι ότι μου κρατά ζωντανή την πίστη μου...
Δε σας κάνω πλάκα...Πριν ανέβω πάντα κάνω το σταυρό μου...Και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ασφαλώς,αλλά και εδώ...
Όπως είπε ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς "Όταν αρχίζουν αναταράξεις μέσα σ'ένα αεροπλάνο,δεν υπάρχει πια κανένας επιβάτης άθεος"
Είναι κι η ζυγαριά μου ένα από τα ταραχώδη αεροπλάνα μου...Μπορεί και να τη βάλω στο πατάρι...Μπορεί να καταφέρω κι εγώ να μη τη χρειάζομαι πια...

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> Όπως είπε ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς "Όταν αρχίζουν αναταράξεις μέσα σ'ένα αεροπλάνο,δεν υπάρχει πια κανένας επιβάτης άθεος"


Πολύ ωραίο και σωστό αυτό που είπε ο Γιανναράς!

----------


## alalumaki

Πίστεψε με και εγώ ζυγιζόμουν κάθε μέρα, αλλά όταν ξεκίνησα το Μάρτιο την προσπάθεια μου πιο σοβαρά ζυγιζόμουν μία φορά την εβδομάδα, και τώρα πια που έχω χάσει 12 κιλά και νοιώθω λίγο καλύτερα μερικές φορές ζυγίζομαι και μεσοβδόμαδα, ποτέ όμως κάθε μέρα, σου φέρνει απογοήτευση και άγχος και αν έχεις άγχος για το αποτέλεσμα είναι σίγουρο ότι θα οδηγηθείς στο ψυγείο..............

----------


## p_k

alalumaki, συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου! Πας πολύ καλά!!! Συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Και μια που το πολυβασάνισα σήμερα το θέμα της ζυγαριάς,είπα ν'αναμετρηθούμε τα δυό μας...
Σήμερα είμαι -5kg από τα 25 επαναποκτηθέντα των τελευταίων μηνών...
ʼντε,άλλα 20 και καθάρισα με τις παρενέργειες του χωρισμού...Πάμε γι'άλλα... :P

----------


## alalumaki

Oλο διαμαρτύρεσαι και όλο χάνεις, τι θα γίνει με σένα?
Ξέρω ότι έχεις χάσει πολλά, δεν ξέρω πόσα... πόσα αλήθεια? 
Οι χωρισμοί έχουν και καλά σε κάνουν πιο δυνατό!

----------


## alalumaki

Eχω μιά τάση για γλυκό σοκολατένιο............ και δεν ξέρω πως να την πνίξω........

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλέ τι χάνω; Αυτά που παίρνω; Aυτά δεν πιάνονται...
Αφού είμαι + 20kg από το κατώτερο σημείο,που πρόσφατα είχα φτάσει...
Ενώ από τον τελικό στόχο είμαι καμιά 70kg μακριά...
Συνολικά σήμερα είμαι -50kg από τ'ανώτερα μου...(ήμουν -70kg)
Θεέ μου!Με τόσες πράξεις,μήπως να έδινες σ'εμένα εκείνο το σοκολατένιο γλυκό;
Είναι ανώτερα μαθηματικά για τον φτωχό μου εγκέφαλο και σαν να ζαλίζομαι.... :P

----------


## alalumaki

Ε, καλά δεν είναι και λίγα τα 50 μην τρελαθούμε.........
Τελικά το έφαγα το σοκολατένια δεν άντεξα και μετά είχα ένα φούσκωμα, τα χάπια θα φταίνει.....ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΩ, ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα...
εγω αυτη την βδομαδα δεν πολυακολουθησα το προγραμμα..
αλλα οκ τουλαχιστον δεν εκανα τρομερες παρασπονδιες και εχω μεινει στα ιδια με πριν..!
το βλεπω απλα σαν ενα μικρο διαλλειμα και συνεχιζω!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΩ, ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ!!!!!!!


Eγώ πάντως δεν ξέρω τίποτα!Είμαι αθώα!  :Smile:

----------


## smith

Πώπω...σοκολατένιο ε; Τι ήταν αλαλουμάκι; Ήταν ωραίο;

----------


## alalumaki

ήταν καριόκα πολύ πολύ φρέσκια και πολύ πολύ σοκολατένια, σκέτη απόλαυση......... και το βράδυ πήγα για ούζα και μεζέδες και σήμερα είναι χάλια το στομάχι μου, δεν έφαγα πολύ αλλά επειδή είμαι στην αποστείρωση με τσάκισαν και ξύπνησα στις 4 το πρωί από το στομάχι. Γενικά χθες ήταν μία γευστική μέρα, τέλος σήμερα ξανά στο πρόγραμμα .... (πήρα και ένα xenical χθες βράδυ)

----------


## smith

Αγαπημένες καριόκες! Σλουρπ!
Μεζεδες και xenical μου ακούγεται λίγο ταλαιπωρία. Ξέρεις...
Κρίμα πάντως που σε πείραξαν στο στομάχι. Εγώ το έριξα έξω την Κυριακή τσακίζοντας τον ωραίο μουσακά που είχα φτιάξει.
Έχω να ζυγιστώ πολύ καιρό. Δεν θέλω. Εθίζομαι στο ζύγισμα. Αν το κάνω μια φορά θέλω συνέχεια μετά, και αγχώνομαι αν δεν έχω χάσει. Οπότε το έχω κόψει. Λέω να ζυγιστώ τέλος του μήνα και μετά τέλος Αυγούστου (μετά τις διακοπές).
Πάντως νιώθω πως πάω καλά. Έχω χάσει κι άλλο μάλλον. Μου κάνει παντελόνι που πριν ένα μήνα δεν κούμπωνε.

----------


## alalumaki

Πολύ καλή τακτική να την κρατήσεις......... Ο μουσακάς αν δεν τηγανίσεις τις μελιτζάνες και φας μόνο ένα κομμάτι ΟΚ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό... 

Ναι μεζέδες και xenical = ταλαιπωρία αλλά ένοιωθα τύψεις και ας μην έφαγα πολύ....

----------


## smith

Δεν τηγανίζω τις μελιτζάνες. Τις ψήνω. Έφαγα παραπάνω απο ένα κομμάτι αλλά δεν το μετάνοιωσα γιατί απόλαυσα την κάθε μπουκιά. Απο χτες πάντως συνεχίζω κανονικά.

----------


## may_ed

Γεια σας..Εγω οταν αγωνιω κι εχω αγχος για η ζυγαρια,δε χανω ποτε..χτες δεν αντεξα και εφαγα μια πιτα με γυρο..Και γενικα ,,χαλαρωσα!Οσο χασω!
ΑΑΑΑΧ η πιτουλα ηταν νοστιμοτατη-στερημενη απολαυση εδω και καιρο.Και η καλη μου ζυγαρια παρ'ολ'αυτα κατεβηκε κι αλλο.!
Μια διαιτολογος πιο παλια μου ειχε πει πως εαν ακολουθουμε για καποιο καιρο μια καλη διατροφη και καποια μερα ξεφυγουμε παααααρα παρα πολυ,τοτε δε θα παχυνουμε και μαλιστα αν ειναι να χασουμε,θα χασουμε ετσι κι αλλιως,γιατι ο οργανισμος δεν προλαβαινει να το "αντιληφθει".Ισχυει δεν ισχυει-τι να πω?

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 92,8 (από 93,6 την προηγούμενη Τρίτη).
Απώλεια 0,8 κιλά.
Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά!

----------


## RiaMar

χμ..επεστρεψα απο ολιγοημερες διακοπες +1, αλλα δεν πειραζει απο σημερα τα κεφαλια μεσα! δεν θα κατσω να σκασω κιολας (ασχετο αν με εσκασε ο φιλος μου που μετρουσε τισ μπουκιες μου...τι κακο κ αυτο! ασε με ρε φιλε να το ευχαριστηθω λιγο ελεος!!!) επομενως στοχος -5 μεχρι σεπτεμβρη (απο 117 σε 112 δηλαδη). αντε καλα κουραγια μας και καλο υπολοιπο καλοκαιριου  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Ιστορική !!!!!! στιγμή για μένα, εκτός του ότι έχασα άλλο ένα κιλό (τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες τα πάω πολύ καλά) έπεσα και κατηγορία και είμαι από παχύσαρκη, υπέρβαρη και επισήμως................. Αυτό το 7 πότε θα το δω ???????????

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια alalumaki!!!
Χαίρομαι πολύ!
Συνέχισε έτσι και θα το δεις συντομα το 7!

----------


## Nefeli-

αλαλούμ αλαλούμ  :Smile:  γκόου γκόου γκόου!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, εύχομαι και σε σένα ότι ποθείς αν και νομίζω ότι τα σημαντικότερα στη ζωή τα έχεις ήδη αποκτήσει...........

----------


## alalumaki

I am goooooooiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg !!! μου δίνετε κουράγιο

----------


## alalumaki

Νεφέλη πως πας, έφυγαν και άλλα από αυτά που είχες πάρει?

----------


## Nefeli-

έπεσα στα 81 από 83 αλλά μάλλον έχει φύγει το φούσκωμα και υγρά όχι λίπος! σιγά σιγά!!! πήρα μπρός!!! χεχεχ  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

μπράβο..... θα φύγουν γρήγορα γιατί είναι "φρέσκα"....

----------


## Nefeli-

έτσι πάει; χεχεχε  :Smile: !
μακάρι

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Ιστορική !!!!!! στιγμή για μένα, εκτός του ότι έχασα άλλο ένα κιλό (τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες τα πάω πολύ καλά) έπεσα και κατηγορία και είμαι από παχύσαρκη, υπέρβαρη και επισήμως................. Αυτό το 7 πότε θα το δω ???????????


Μπράβο,alalumaki μου! ʼντε,ένας λιγότερος στην απεχθή κατηγορία αυτή! 
Δεν είσαι πλέον ευπρόσδεκτη ποτέ ξανά,να ξέρεις...
Αλλάξαμε και τικεράκι!Έτσι,ανανέωση σε όλα τα επίπεδα!
ʼρχισε να ψάχνεις το επόμενο,τώρα για το 7άρι,γιατί πλησιάζει και η δική του ώρα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> έπεσα στα 81 από 83 αλλά μάλλον έχει φύγει το φούσκωμα και υγρά όχι λίπος! σιγά σιγά!!! πήρα μπρός!!! χεχεχ


Όχι απλά πήρες μπρος...Μαρσάρεις!Νεφέληηηη ηηηηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## alalumaki

Ναντινάκι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, αρχίζω να είμαι χαρούμενη μετά από καιρό γιατί στα 95 τα έβλεπα όλα μαύρα, δεν είχα φτάσει ποτέ τόσα πολλά, και αν δεν είχα ξεκινήσει με τη φόρα που είχα πάρει θα ήμουν τώρα σίγουρα πάνω από 100... 

Εύχομαι να πιάσουμε όλοι το στόχο μας αργά ή γρήγορα δεν έχει σημασία, σημασία έχει να μην τον ξαναχάσουμε...

Στο 7 θα κάνω chat party!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

ε όχι και τσατ πάρτυ! αμα είναι να κάνουμε πάρτυ να κανουμε ΠΑΡΤΥ!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ε,ναι..Τι τσατ πάρτυ; Με emoticons θα τη βγαλεις για κέρασμα; Πάρτυ κανονικό με προσκλητήριο και τα όλα του!

"Το alalumaki και η δεκάδα των 70 
σας καλούν στο πάρτυ που θα κάνουν
για τον εορτασμό των αρραβώνων τους!
Η παρουσία σας θα μας δώσει ιδιαίτερη χαρά!"

Κι επειδή σε κόβω για άστατη γυναίκα,υποψιάζομαι ότι ο αρραβώνας αυτός δε θα κρατήσει και πολύ,
οπότε ήδη με βλέπω να μου πέφτει το επόμενο προσκλητήριο απ'τα χέρια... 
("όχι!δε γίνεται!δεν είναι δυνατόν!" λέει το 95 με μαύρο δάκρυ...)

"Το alalumaki και το 65 
σας καλούν σους γάμους τους!"

Και εδώ πια "ους ο Θεός συνέζευξε,λιχουδιά μη χωριζέτω"

Και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα!...  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

χα, χα, χα, πλάκα έχετε!!!!!!!!!
Λοιπόν αφού δεν θέλετε τσατ πάρτι..... μόλις δω το 6 δηλαδή 69,9 σας υπόσχομαι κανονικό πάρτι σε παραλία.... με όλα τα σχετικά.....
Εσείς οι βόρειοι όμως πως θα έρθετε????????

----------


## hopa

εμεις οι βορειοι θα ερθουμε......χαλλλλλλλλλλλλλ λλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλαρααααα !

----------


## Nefeli-

βρε αλαλούμ αλαλούμ!!!! μόλις σφίξουν τα κρύα θα τρέχουμε στις παραλίες;! πάπλωμα πάρτυ στην παραλία με φωτιά κτλ κτλ! νομίζω... λουφάρεις!!!  :Smile:  τάξε μας και κάτι εναλλακτικό!!! χεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## alalumaki

δηλαδή εσύ ελπίζεις ότι θα δω το 6 μέσα στο χειμώνα, χα, χα, χα, βρε αν το δω μέσα στο χειμώνα θα σας πάω στα χιόνια για παιδάκια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αλαλούμ φυσικά και θα τα δεις μες το χειμώνα αν πας έτσι οπως πας! ετοίμασε φόρεμα για ρεβεγιόν. και το σούπερ μπας για ν'ανέβουμε στο χιονοδρομικό!!! χεχεχε

----------


## alalumaki

Α, θέλετε και σκι............ πολυέξοδους σας κόβω, μάλλον δεν θα προβώ σε ανακοινώσεις όταν και άμα πιάσω το 6......

----------


## Nefeli-

αν φτάσω κι εγώ το 6 χεχεχεχε +- 3κιλά δεσμεύομαι για τα μισά έξοδα χεχεχε

----------


## alalumaki

τότε είμαι μέσα για VERY BIG PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gourounitsa28

geia sas koukles.alalumaki pos eisai blepo opou nane me ftaneis.pos eftases ta 82 kale perneis akoma reductil?telika allo me piraze emena k oxi ta farmaka lol.ego exo paraminei sta 77 alla esto den pira osa exasa

----------


## alalumaki

ναι τα παίρνω, τα είχα σταματήσει όμως για ένα μήνα, τι σε πείραζε τελικά ?

----------


## gourounitsa28

το αγχος οπως κ ειπα.αλλα περνω καπια φαρμακα για το αγχος κ ειμαι οκ τωρα.εστω 2 μηνες π εκοψα τα φαρμακα δεν πηρα κιλο λολ
giati den bgazei to ticker mou?

----------


## alalumaki

το βάζεις από img εως img ?

----------


## gourounitsa28

ναι αλλα τιποτα

----------


## smith

Ζυγίστηκα χτες 03/08/08: 95,6!!!!!!!!

----------


## BLiSS

να διαβαζουμε και λιγο, δεν κανουμε copy paste οτι βρουμε. 
αφου το γραφει ξεκαραθαρα στο site:
"bbCode: (Message Boards code, FertilityFriend.com's boards, phpBB based boards, Invision Power Board, vBulletin...)"

αυτο θα αντιγραψεις και οχι το λινκ για να κανεις update το βαρος σου...





> _Originally posted by smith_
> Ζυγίστηκα χτες 03/08/08: 95,6!!!!!!!!


μπραβο smith  :Smile:  τα πας μια χαρα...

----------


## hopa

μπραβο σμιθ..αντε και εις κατωτερα..μακια..

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο Σμιθ.......και εις κατώτερα.... αντε να μαζευτούμε πολλοί για το πάρτι....

----------


## enastrh

Θα αρχίσω και εγώ εδώ μαζί σας. Χαίρομαι που έχω και άλλους να ακολουθούν την πρόοδος μου και εγώ την δίκη σας. Καλή μας δύναμη.

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα!!!!!

----------


## NATALIA4

ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## alalumaki

Μου αρέσουν οι καθοδικές πορείες..... μπράβο σας, εγώ 3 μέρες τρώω λίγο ωσάν γουρουνάκι, μικρό όμως, και πήρα μισό κιλό, τέλος όμως προσέχουμε τώρα για να δούμε το 7αράκι μας......

----------


## hopa

smith μπραβο κοτιτσαρα μου για την απωλεια keep going και σε ολους σας φυσιka αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια,εγω να δω ποτε θα μπω στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω κατι αναλογο σχετικα με την απωλεια των ρημαδοκιλων,smith it's ok δεν πειραζει μιλω σχετικα μ'αυτο που μου εσtειλες στο u2u.kisses to all of you..

----------


## p_k

Μισό κιλό απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα.  :Smile: 
Από 92,3 ..... 91,8

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο pk ..... ο Αύγουστος δεν σε επηρεάζει καθόλου !!!

----------


## may_ed

Καλα μου παιδακια τι κανετε??
Ζυγιστηκα κι εγω σημερα και ειμαι 300 γραμμαρια κατω απο προχθες..
Δηλαδη 84.200!!
Αχ alalumaki σε νιωθω πολυ!Περιμενω πως και πως κα δω το 7ρακι και περιμενω να το δω μεχρι τελος του μηνα-αρχες Σεπτεμβριου!
Μπραβο σε οσους εχουν καθοδικη πορεια,γιατι δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο τωρα το καλοκαιρι!
Σε οσους κανουν παρασπονδιουλες,δεν πειραζει..Θα χουμε εναν ολοκληρο χειμωνα για διαιτα-εγω σιγουρα παντως ναι..!
Φιλια σε ολους και καλη δυναμη!!!

----------


## may_ed

Ασχετο,αλλα ποσο χαιρομαι που βλεπω το τικερακι μου να κατεβαινει!Βλεπω τη συνολικη απωλεια..
Τρεξε καλο μου καρπουζακι!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

RUN, FORREST ,RUN! :P

----------


## p_k

Παιδιά, όλα θα πάνε καλά, είτε είναι καλοκαίρι / φθινόπωρο / άνοιξη / χειμώνας!!!
Επιμονή και υπομονή να υπάρχει κι όλα γίνονται!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

'Ασχετο..υπάρχει μια υπέροχη κινέζικη ταινία με τον τίτλο αυτό:
"καλοκαίρι,φθινόπωρο,άνοιξ ,χειμώνας"...Την έχετε δει;

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 'Ασχετο..υπάρχει μια υπέροχη κινέζικη ταινία με τον τίτλο αυτό:
> "καλοκαίρι,φθινόπωρο,άνοιξ ,χειμώνας"...Την έχετε δει;


Δεν την είδα, ουτε την ξερω!

----------


## NADINE_ed

-->ΑΝΟΙΞΗ,ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ,ΦΘΙΝΟΠΩΡ ,ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΞΗ

Τις μπέρδεψα τις εποχές,τον σκότωσα τον τίτλο...έχω και κάποια ηλικία...Πάντως η ταινία λέει!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Αποτελέσματα σημερινού ζυγίσματος: -0,7 κιλά.
Η απώλεια συνεχίζεται και από τα 91,8 την προηγούμενη Τρίτη, κατέβηκα στα 91,1.  :Smile:

----------


## smith

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα μηνύματά σας!
Στις διακοπές ξεφυγα τελείως. Δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόγραμμα. Έφαγα γουρούνια, χταπόδια, καλαμάρια, κιλά πατάτες τηγανητές, τζατζίκια, κροκέτες, κεφτέδες, γαλακτομπούρεκα, σου, κεϊκ, πάστες, ήπια αμέτρητα λίτρα μπύρας και ούζου το έριξα έξω βρε παιδί μου...! Καμία ενοχή βέβαια γιατί τα απολάμβανα με καλή παρέα και με ανεβασμένη διάθεση. Απο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που έπιασα ξανά δουλειά προσπαθώ να ξαναμπώ στο πρόγραμμά μου. Δεν έχω ξαναβρεί εντελώς το ρυθμό μου αλλά είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. Τελευταία φορά που είχα ζυγιστεί ήταν πριν τις διακοπές και είχα πει να ξαναζυγιστώ τέλος Αυγούστου. Μετά τις διακοπές είπα να το αφήσω για Σεπτέμβριο γιατί φοβόμουν τι θα έδειχνε η ζυγαριά μετά απο τέτοιο φαγοπότι. Δεν κρατήθηκα όμως, και ζυγίστηκα χτες. Κί έδειξε η ζυγαριά 95 παρα κάτι! δηλαδή 600 και κάτι γραμμάρια λιγότερα απο πριν τις διακοπές! Τι μεγάλη χαρά!

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

PO PO AUTO POU KANO TORA EINAI MEGALO VIMA GIA MENA POTE DE LEO EUKOLA TA KILA MOU ALLA I ARXI EINAI TO IMISI TOU PANTOS ANTE KSEKINAME

SIMERA 83 
A KAI KATI ALLO VRE PAIDIA POS VAZOUME TO TICKER??EIMAI ASXETI KAI DE KSERO

----------


## smith

πας σε ένα site με tickers πχ. ticker factory ακολουθείς τα βήματα που σου έχει φτιάχνεις το λογαριασμό σου με το επιθυμητό τίκερ και σου βγάζει έναν κωδικό. κάνεις copy σε αυτόν που είναι bbcode και paste στην υπογραφή σου στην επεξεργασία προφίλ. να θυμάσαι όμως ποιο πιν έχει δώσει γιατί για να το ενημερώνεις μετά θα πρέπει να κάνεις login.
κι εγώ άσχετη είμαι αλλά με 2-3 προσπάθειες τα κατάφερα.

----------


## smith

Καλή αρχή καραμελίτσα! Τράβα κουπί να φτάσεις εκεί που θέλεις!

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

KALA SMITH MOU AMA KATAFERO OLO AUTO TOTE MALLON THA KOPSO KAI TI VOULIMIA!!!!XAXAXAXAXA
SE EUXARISTO POLI THA PROSPATHISO AN EINAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

VASIKA PROSPATHISA GIA NA DO KAI TI EFTIAKSA!!!!!!!!

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

ANTE TO PETIXA TORA GIATI DE FENETAI DE PEIRAZEI ALLI FORA THANKS A LOT PANTOS

----------


## p_k

Μια ακόμη εβδομάδα με απώλεια.
0,8 κιλά το αποτέλεσμα.
Από 91,1 κατέβηκα στα 90,3.

----------


## smith

Μπράβο p_k!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## andry

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ! κι εγω ειμαι καινουργιο μελος και δεν σας ξερω ακομη.
εγω ανεβηκα στα κιλα μου (λογω βουλιμιας) και ειμαι 68. δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο, αλλα εχω υψος 1.74.
η υποστηριξη που δινεται ειναι που σημαντικη.
karamelitsa ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση. εχεις msn? θα ηθελα να τα πουμε λιγο (αν θες κι εσυ?)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλώς ήλθες και καλή διαμονή και δύναμη.Είμαστε ομοιοπαθείς εδώ.  :Smile: 


Εγώ ανέβηκα πάλι ένεκα διατροφικών ατασθαλιών.Πρέπει να είμαι 61.χμμμμμμμμμμμμ...Θα μπούμε πάλι στο πρόγραμμα απο Σεπτέμβρη.Οψόμεθα φως...

----------


## hopa

stay there ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ακους???

----------


## andry

Kleanthis ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## fatsoula

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!
ειμαι 76,5 αλλα το ticket δεν το αλλαζω ακομα....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(ειπαμε εχω σκαμπανεβασματα...)

----------


## ΔΙΟΝΥ

[url=http://ticker.7910.org/eng][/url

----------


## p_k

Απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα.  :Smile: 
Από τα 90,3 κατέβηκα στα 89,8 κιλά.

----------


## fatsoula

Η ζυγαρια εδειξε 76 κιλα..αντε να παει 15 του μηνα να κατεβαινει πιο πολυ καθε βδομαδα...!! (βασικα δεν ξερω αν παει καλα η ζυγαρια μου θα δειξει στις 15 του μηνα χιχιχι)

----------


## elpida_ed

η ζυγαρια σημερα εδειξε 81
ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη κ εχω την ανεση να ζυγιζομαι συχνα
απο Δευτερα ομως 8α κα8ιερωσω το εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα για να μην απογοητευτω κ απομακρυνθω απο τον στοχο μου

----------


## p_k

Απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα. 
Από τα 89,8 κατέβηκα στα 89,5 κιλά.

----------


## smith

Γειά σας! Έχω αρκετές μέρες να γράψω αλλά παρακολουθώ την πρόοδό σας. Μπράβο! Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ και έιμαι 94. ένα κιλό κάτω απο την προηγούμενη φορά.

----------


## p_k

Σε καλό δρόμο είμαστε όλοι!

----------


## sophia_Z

Γειά σας...ξεκίνησε και μένα η κατηφόρα.

1 κιλό..αλλά αρχή είναι ακόμη

----------


## elpida_ed

φφφ εμενα η ζυγαρια μου με εγκατέλειψε......
μεχρι να παρω κανούργια θα μαι στο σκοτάδι
....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό...
Φεύγει μια δεκάδα,φεύγουν οι παλιές μισητές ζυγαριές...Έρχεται το 7άρι με ανανεωμένη εμφάνιση και επί ζυγαριάς...
Αρκεί να κατεβαίνουμε...Τώρα θα μας το πει μια καινούρια ζυγαριά,ένα ζευγάρι πράσινα μάτια(κατά προτίμηση άνευ μπλε βλεφαρίδων...) :Wink: 
Όλα καλοδεχούμενα!

----------


## elpida_ed

ναι αυτο ειναι καλο τωρα που το λες
την επομενη φορα που 8α ζυγιστλω θα έχω αλλάξει 10δαααα
respect
αχαχαχαχα

----------


## staspi

καλησπέρα, θέλω να ρωτήσω για τη λιπομέτρηση και την εύρεση του μεταβολισμού, είπα να μη δημιουργήσω καινούριο θέμα για μία απλή ερώτηση για αυτό ισως να είναι λίγο άσχετο το post. Λοίπον έγω είχα κανει παλιότερα και απτα δύο σε διαιτολόγο αλλά θέλω να τα επαναλάβω. Αυτές οι εξέτασεις που μπορούν να γίνουν? Στο γυμναστήριο μου, μου είπαν οτι μπορώ να το κάνω εκεί με 50 ευρω κόστος αλλα δε καίγομαι και τόσο να μαθω το μεταβολισμό μου για να δώσω 50 ευρώ. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος γιατρός που να τα κάνει? Έχω ασφάλεια του δημοσίου και έτσι πιστεύω θα μου έρθει πιο οικονομικά σε γιατρό. ευχαριστώ!

----------


## eve30++

καλημέρα σας 

επιτέλους κατέβηκα δεκάδα!!!

http://ticker.7910.org/wg__89__12y00...9zaW5nISEh.gif

και εις κατώτερα....

πάντα τέτοια παιδιά

----------


## eve30++

μάλλον κάτι έκανα λάθος 
για πάμε πάλι

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by staspi_
> καλησπέρα, θέλω να ρωτήσω για τη λιπομέτρηση και την εύρεση του μεταβολισμού, είπα να μη δημιουργήσω καινούριο θέμα για μία απλή ερώτηση για αυτό ισως να είναι λίγο άσχετο το post. Λοίπον έγω είχα κανει παλιότερα και απτα δύο σε διαιτολόγο αλλά θέλω να τα επαναλάβω. Αυτές οι εξέτασεις που μπορούν να γίνουν? Στο γυμναστήριο μου, μου είπαν οτι μπορώ να το κάνω εκεί με 50 ευρω κόστος αλλα δε καίγομαι και τόσο να μαθω το μεταβολισμό μου για να δώσω 50 ευρώ. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος γιατρός που να τα κάνει? Έχω ασφάλεια του δημοσίου και έτσι πιστεύω θα μου έρθει πιο οικονομικά σε γιατρό. ευχαριστώ!


Από τη δική μου,μικρή εμπειρία, θα σου πω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο ν' αποφύγεις τη λιπομέτρηση στα γυμναστήρια, γιατί χρησιμοποιούν αμφιβόλου πιστότητας μεθόδους και πολλές φορές, προκειμένου να σου πουλήσουν κάποιο πρόγραμμα υπηρεσιών, σου εμφανίζουν μια διογκωμένη ή έστω διαφορετική εικόνα.Καλύτερο θα ήταν ν' απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο διατροφικό - διαιτολογικό κέντρο που έχει τέτοια όργανα και που τα χειρίζονται και γιατροί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.Κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο δε γνωρίζω να σου πω.

----------


## fatsoula

παραμενω στα 77 κιλα... αλλα δεν αγχωνομαι γιατι σε λιγες μερες ξεκιναω διαιτα με διατροφολογο!!!!!!! οποτε καποια στιγμη θα πεσει.. παντως ειμαι χαρουμενη που δεν εχει ανεβει ... 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Να μαι κι εγω ...

Λοιπόν ... την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα η ζυγαριά έδειχνε 108.

Χθες το πρωι ... 105!

- 3 για αρχή και καλή μου συνέχεια ...

----------


## GIANNIS30

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 30 ΕΤΩΝ.ΒΑΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΔΩ Κ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ, ΖΥΓΙΖΕΙ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 200ΚΙΛΑ.ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΥ ΡΕΝΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΑ.ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΕΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 200.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,Γιάννη και καλώς μας ήρθες!
Σημασία δεν έχει το ακριβές νούμερο,
αλλά πώς εσύ νιώθεις και τι κάνεις σχετικά...
Καλή δύναμη στην νέα σου προσπάθεια!
Αν ήθελες να μας πεις δυό λόγια παραπάνω...

----------


## p_k

Απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα.
Μισό κιλό κάτω, από τα 89,5 στα 89.
Το θέμα είναι ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό χάνω μισό κιλό, 700 γραμμάρια, 800 γραμμάρια, κλπ και θα ήμουν πιο ικανοποιημένος αν έχανα γύρω στο κιλό.
Ξέρω ότι όσο κατεβαίνει η ζυγαριά τόσο δυσκολότερα χάνονται τα κιλά και ότι η απώλειά μου είναι η ενδεδειγμένη και καθαρό λίπος, αλλά δε θα με πείραζε λίγο παραπάνω!
Προχωράμε πάντως, χάθηκαν τα 14 κιλά και έμειναν 10 με 11 ακόμη!
Πού θα πάει; Θα τα χάσουμε κι αυτά!  :Smile:

----------


## mariaki84

kalispera se olous!!eimai neo melos ki apofasisa na mirastw ki egw ton agwna mou gia apwleia varous!!!!eimai 24 exw ipsos 1.65 kai thelw na ftasw 58 kila!!!distixws mesa se dyo xronia katafera na valw 12 oloklira kila!!!!!!ki ekei pou eixa bei s ena programma ki eixa ftasei 62 piga sta 74!!!!!ap tin paraskevi loipon ksekinisa gymnastiki (aerobik) sigekrimena piga kai xthes kai simera kai tha pigainw kathe mera elatwsa kai tis gourounies gt to xw valei skopo na xasw kai hdh ap tin paraskevi eimai 2 kila meiwn!!!sunexizw akathekti an kai talaipwroumai poli kai xunw tonous idrwta!!!!!pantws aisthanomai san na katharizei o organismos mou siga siga!!!

----------


## mariaki84

http://www.tickercentral.com/result/1

----------


## NADINE_ed

mariaki84 
καλώς μας ήρθες και καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!Επίτρεψε μου να παραθέσω μια σκέψη μου:
Φοβάμαι πως υποβάλεις τον οργανισμό σου σε πολύ εντατικό πρόγραμμα...("χύνω τόνους ιδρώτα")
Χαίρεσαι που νιώθεις πως "καθαρίζει ο οργανισμός σου",ελπίζω μόνο να μην κλατάρει...
Σκέφτομαι το ρυθμό που πρέπει να κρατούν οι δρομείς μεγάλων αποστάσεων
για να ανταπεξέλθουν στο σύνολο των χιλιομέτρων που πρέπει να βγάλουν...
Ένας σταθερός σε μέτρο ρυθμός,χωρίς συνεχή πίεση και απαίτηση για θεαματικά αποτελέσματα
νομίζω πως είναι πιο ενδενειγμένος ώστε να φτάσεις με υγιεινό και ασφαλή τρόπο εκεί που λαχταράς.
Δε θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω από την προσπάθεια σου ούτε να σου στερήσω τον ενθουσιασμό σου...
Απλά ένιωσα την ανάγκη να σου χτυπήσω ένα καμπανάκι κι αν θέλεις το λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου...

----------


## elpida_ed

goodmorning συμforumοιτες μου

μειον 1 κιλό και ερχόμαστε 1 κιλό πριν τη δεκάδα 

80 total
κ μόνο κάτω ζυγαριά, deal?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,Ελπιδάκι μου!Ωραίο το δώρο της σημερινής σου γιορτής!
Να είσαι γερή κι ευτυχισμένη και γεμάτη πάντα από την ουσία του ονόματος σου!

Χρόνια πολλά σ'όλες τις Ελπίδες μας,τις Αγάπες μας,τις Σοφίες μας και τις Πίστες μας(?)
Χρόνια πολλά και σε όλους εμάς που χρειαζόμαστε να τις έχουμε στη ζωή μας
είτε ως ανθρώπους είτε ως έννοιες...(άγάπη,πίστη,ελπίδ α,σοφία)

Επιτρέψτε μου ένα έξτρα ζουμερό φιλάκι για την λατρεμένη μου HOPA

----------


## mariaki84

thanx nadine gia th sumvouli sou!!!safws kai einai epipono alla akomi exw antoxes isws epeidh vrhka kati pou mou aresei san tropo ekgumnashs...apla einai arxh kai katalavaineis tin laxtara mou...allwste dn eina da kai toso epipono an skefteis pws krataei mono 50 lepta!
enoeitai vevaia pws den tha pethanw kiolas na xasw kila!!!oso mporw an dn anteksw tha elatwsw tis episkepseis sto gym!!!

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα ...

Με χαρά σας γράφω ότι έπεσα άλλο ένα κιλάκι ... είμαι πλέον στα 104 απο 110 που ξεκίνησα ...

Ούτε δύο εβδομάδες και όλα καλά και όλα ανθηρα!!!

Αν και έχω αρκετό δρόμο ακόμη μέχρι τα 70, και εδώ που τα λέμε δεν είναι και ότι ευκολότερο στον κόσμο μπορώ να πω ότι το ηθικόν είναι ακμαιότατον!!!

Πολλά φιλιά σε όλους!

----------


## mariaki84

bravo amarylis!!!
efxomai na petyxeis ki esu ton stoxo sou!!
egw pali lew na min anevw stin zygaria prin perasei i vdomada!!!
simera exw gym pali!!!ouf... ti golgothas thee mou!!!alla 14 kila mou fainontai tonoi!!! :Smile:

----------


## Amarylis_ed

> _Originally posted by mariaki84_
> bravo amarylis!!!
> efxomai na petyxeis ki esu ton stoxo sou!!
> egw pali lew na min anevw stin zygaria prin perasei i vdomada!!!
> simera exw gym pali!!!ouf... ti golgothas thee mou!!!alla 14 kila mou fainontai tonoi!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ Μαράκι84! Εγώ θα ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο μόλις σπάσω την 100αρα ... αλλά για αρχή θα κάνω μόνο διάδρομο και αερόβια γυμναστική. 

Όσο για τα 14 κιλά ... σκέψου εμένα που έχω μπροστά μου 34 και πες υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! :P

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εγώ είμαι τα χειρότερα...
Έχω να χάσω: τα κιλά της mariaki84 + τα κιλα της Amarylis + δυο,τρεις δεκάδες ακόμη...
Και κάποτε ήμουν τα χειρότερα των σημερινών χειρότερων μου...
Σημασία έχει να κοιτάμε μπροστά,τα καλύτερα μας που μπορούμε να γίνουμε...
μέρα τη μέρα...στιγμή τη στιγμή...
Γερά με τσαμπουκά,κορίτσια!

----------


## gourountsaa

paidia sorry p xa8ika alla emtakomisa k dene xo oc .alalumaki exases k alla kila?egv pira 4 eimai peripou 78 me 79 gmt alla tora prosexo poli.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by gourountsaa_
> paidia sorry p xa8ika alla emtakomisa k dene xo oc .alalumaki exases k alla kila?egv pira 4 eimai peripou 78 me 79 gmt alla tora prosexo poli.


μη ζητας συγνωμη γουρουνιτσα.
εδω ειμαστε οσο συχνα αισθανομαστε και αν το εχουμε αναγκη....
μπορεις να μπαινεις 1 φορα το χρονο η να εισαι ολη μερα μεσα χωρις να χρειαζεται να το αιτιολογησεις σε κανεναν....οσο για κιλα,ψυχραιμια  :Smile:

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους & όλες,

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι σύμφωνα με τη ζυγαριά μου σήμερα το πρωί είμαι στα 102,5 κιλά.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι αρχικό βάρος ήταν τα 110 που έπεσαν- και παρέμειναν - 108 για λίγο για να φτάσω σήμερα στην αρχή της 3ης εβδομάδας προσπάθειας μου να είμαι στα 102,5.

Δεν βλέπω την ώρα να σπάσω την 100αρα!!!

Εύχομαι τα ίδια και καλύτερα νεα για όλους και όλες μας!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Γουρουνίτσα, που χάθηκες είσαι καλά με τα προβλήματα σου. Εγώ είμαι 81.5 δεν έχω πιάσει ακόμα το 7. Εχω προσέξει όμως κάτι που έχω διαβάσει κιόλας ότι αν χάσεις τα κιλά με τα χάπια δεν τα παίρνεις εύκολα. Γιατί εχω ξεφύγει αρκετές φορές και ανεβωτατεβαίνω 1 με 1.5 κιλό. Βέβαια ξεκινώ να προσέχω πριν είναι αργά, δηλαδή στο 1.5 κιλό τα κόβω όλα. Δεν παίρνω χάπια τώρα αλλά θα τα ξαναξεκινήσω. Τώρα πια μου λένε επιτέλους σχεδόν όλοι ότι έχω αδυνατίσει. 

Τα 4 κιλά που πήρες δεν είναι πολλά, πρόσεχε όμως μην πάρεις και άλλα γιατί μετά θα τα παίρνεις χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις.
Το σημαντικό είναι να είσαι εσύ καλά, και υγιείς και τα τέσσερα κιλά δεν είναι τίποτα. Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά!!!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

dn ξέρω αν ειναι η ζυγαρια ή αν είναι πραγματικότητα αλλά
78 
είδα το 7!!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Mπράβο Ελπίδα, αν ήξερες πόσο το έχω επιθυμίσει αυτό το 7..... αντε και στο 6 τώρα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fatsoula

Να μαι και εγωω!!! 77,4 ειμαι τελικα... πηγα σημερα και εκανα την λιπομετρηση και τα σχετικα...!
το ειχα πει πως η ζυγαρια δεν παει καλααα!!(ασχετως που μ αρεσε αυτο που εβλεπα..χιχιχι)
καλη μου αρχη απο αυριο ΜΑΛΛΟΝ... στην σωστη διατροφη και συντομα εδω με κατεβασμενα κιλα! και ανεβασμενη διαθεση...!!!!!!

μηπως παιζει ρολο που φορουσα τζην οταν ανεβηκα στην ζυγαρια??!!!!και γι αυτο με εδειξε παραπανω? θα δειξει τι να πωω!!!για ενα κιλο....!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by elpida_
> dn ξέρω αν ειναι η ζυγαρια ή αν είναι πραγματικότητα αλλά
> 78 
> είδα το 7!!!!!


Είδες χαρά μου που η νέα ζυγαριά είναι γουρλού;  :Wink: 
ʼντε καλή συνέχεια στην κατρακύλα της απώλειας! 
Είναι να μη γίνει η αρχή λέμεεεεεεε

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γουρουνίτσα,γουρουνάκι και όλα τα γουρουνοειδή...
πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά! 
Συχνά σε σκεφτόμαστε κι αναρωτιόμαστε για την πορεία σου...
Αλλά μην νιώθεις υπόλογη για τη συχνότητα εμφάνισης σου...
Ελπίζω να είναι εξίσου καλά και το καμάρι σου!
Καλή δύναμη σε ό,τι κάνεις κι αντιμετωπίζεις!Φιλάκια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Amarylis μου,είδες που μόνο καλύτερα μας περιμένουν; Είναι να γίνει η αρχή και μετά ένα ένα όλα βελτιώνονται!
Αυτό προσπαθώ κι εγώ να μου υπενθυμίζω ειδικά τώρα τελευταία που πέρασα μια κάπως πεσιμιστική κρίση...
Και όταν αλλάζεις δεκάδα,πόσο μάλλον από τριψήφια γίνεσαι διψήφια...τι να λέμε; Απερίγραπτη η ένεση ενθάρρυνσης!
Ελπίζω και εύχομαι για όλα σου τα ζητήματα(και στη σχέση σου και στην αυτοπεποίθηση σου,παντού)μόνο θετικά από δω και πέρα!
Φιλάκιααααααααα

----------


## NADINE_ed

fatsoula μου,καλό είναι να ζυγιζόμαστε σε ίδιες συνθήκες κατά το δυνατόν,
ώστε να είναι αξιόπιστα και τα συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη 
ειδικά όταν από κάποια γραμμάρια εξαρτούμε και τη διάθεση μας...
Πάντως οι ενδείξεις της λιπομέτρησης είναι οι σημαντικότερες 
καθώς το ποσοστό λίπους στο σώμα μας θέλουμε να μειώσουμε 
κι όχι το κατά πόσο μας ελκύει η γη(βαρύτητα)
Εξάλλου,είμαστε ελκυστικοί ,τι να κάνουμε;  :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Mπράβο Ελπίδα, αν ήξερες πόσο το έχω επιθυμίσει αυτό το 7..... αντε και στο 6 τώρα!!!!!!!!!!!!



alalumaki μου,είπαμε άρχισε να κάνεις οικονομία για ν'ανταπεξέλθεις στο πάρτυ που μας έταξες 
γιατί όπως πας δεν το γλυτώνεις το έξοδο...Με σταθερά βήματα πλησιάζεις κι εσύ στα δικά σου εξάρια...
Καλό ξεπαράδιασμα λοιπόν!Φιλάκια!

----------


## hopa

fatsoula εγω οποτε ζυγιζομουν με τζην ο διατολογος μου αφαιρουσε 400 γρ τοσο ζυγιζει το τζην.

----------


## mariaki84

diavazw ta posts sas kai pragmatika xairomai...pou ola pane kat efxin gia olous!!!egw lew tin paraskeyh na zigistw!!!!tin paraskevi kleinw duo vdomades ap tin stigmi pou ksekinisa to gym kai tin diatrofh!!!elpizw na exw efxarista news!!ksekinisa 74 lete se dyo vdomades na piasw to teleftaio noumero tis allis dekadas??ouf!!!paw na etoimastw gia athlisi!!sas filw olous kai keep walking!!!
smouts ;p

----------


## fatsoula

οκ τοτε ειμαι 77...!!!(ετσι θελω κιολας προς το παρον..) 
λοιπον.. πολυυ χαιρομαι γιατι αυριοοο ξεκιναααωωω διατροφηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μακιαααααα

----------


## alex1970

δεν παιζει μονο ρολο η ζυγαρια πιστεψτε με. χρειαζεται να να κανουμε ταυτοχρονα σωματομετρηση ,ιδιαιτερα αν παμε γυμναστηριο. ο μυς ειναι πιο βαρυς απ το λιπος. Συνδιασμος διατροφης +αεροβικη +βαρη δινουν το αποτελεσμα. Μιλαω πλεον εκ πειρας και σας λεω οτι ημουν 85 κιλα με γυμναστηριο με μεση μικροτερη απ αυτη που εχω τωρα κατα 2 ποντους και πλεον ειμαι στα 76,300 σχεδον δεκα κιλα. με 91 cm μεση και φυσικη κατασταση αστα να πανε.Η ζυγαρια ειναι ενα κριτηριο αλλα οχι το μοναδικο. Υπαρχουν και αλλα απ αποψη υγειας σημαντικο ειναι το waist/hip ratio αναλογια μεσης ισχυων.

----------


## fatsoula

Πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες alex μονο που προς το παρον μονο λιπομετρηση εχω κανει...!!!
Για γυμναστηριο δεν το συζητω προτιμω να κανω μονη μου σπιτι (εχω βρει εναν εικονικο γυμναστη..χχιχιιχι) και μαλλον τον αλλο μηνα θα παρω και διαδρομο η ποδηλατο και βαρακια οπωσδηποτε...!!!!

----------


## mariaki84

loipon eeftase i imera!!meta apo dyo evdomades entatikis aerovias gymnastikis (mazi me pilates kai askiseis) apo 74 kila pou me varenan eimai aisiws sta 70!!!!exw alla 12 vevaia alla tha ta kataferw!!!exw to fovo vevaia twra to sk pou tha leipw min ksanaparw tipotis kai ftou ki ap tin arxi alla tha prospathisw na kanw krath!!!tha ithela na rwthsw einai fisiologiko na xasw 4 kila se dyo evdomades??i einai aplws igra kai meta to sk ta ksanadw na epistrefoun !!!dn tha to anteksw!an kai i alitheia einai pws kai sta rouxa vlepw diafora!!!kai o gumnastis mou xe pei pws mporei na min vlepeis diafora sta kila na xaneis omws pontous kai ontws mas kanei eidikes askiseis gia pswmakia kai olwn twn eidwn ta lipakia!!!!tespa tha deiksei!!!!elega mipws ta kataferna gia 69 alla dn peirazei kai ta 70 kala einai pistevw!!!
sas filw!smoouts

----------


## mariaki84

ki allh erwthsh exw poi azigaria thewreite pio aksiopisti tin ilektroniki i tin alli me ti grammoules??

----------


## eve30++

mariaki84

Πριν ξεκινήσω διατροφή είχα την κλασσική αναλογική που με έδειχνε 100 κιλά..είπα τουλάχιστον σπάσαμε το 1 φράγμα αλλά δεν ξεφύγαμε και τελείως...αλλά αφου το πήρα σοβαρά και είπα ότι κάτι έπρεπε να κάνω πήρα και ψηφιακή.... 103,2 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις άλλο 100 και άλλο 103,2! να μου πεις εκεί κόλλησες?
τελος πάντων εγώ αγόρασα ψηφιακή μάρκας SOEHNLE, νομίζω την πήρα γύρω στα 55 ευρω, αλλά δείχνει ακόμα και τα 100 γραμμάρια απώλειας...Η διατροφολόγος μου έχει απο εκείνες τις κλασσικές με το βαρίδιο τις λεγόμενες ακριβείας και απο εκείνη η δική μου έχει απόκλιση 0,5 κιλά. λιγότερα...

απλά τις ψηφιακές δεν πρέπει να τις εμπιστεύεσαι στο θέμα της λιπομέτρησης συνήθως δείχνουν τελείως λάθος αποτέλεσμα. Επειδή στη γιατρό που πάω με κάνει λιπομέτρηση με παχύμετρο ( εκείνο με την τσιμπίδα που σε ζουλάει σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος και εχει και κάτι σαν το ρολόι απο το πιεσόμετρο) το αποτέλσμα που μου δίνει είναι τουλάχιστον 6 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες μικρότερο απο το αποτέλεσμα που δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου... σε αυτό το ζήτημα δεν την εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου αλλά σέ ότι αφορά το βάρος είναι οκ.

αυτά απο μένα!!!
Αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς !!!!

----------


## glwssou

λπν.. οτν πρωτοειδα αυτο τ site δεν πολυεμπαινα.. τωρα μετα απο 2 πρπ μηνες αποφασισα να σταματήσω με τους διατροφολογους, τους ψυχολογους και τα κεντρα και να δω τι μπορω να κνω μονη μ...
ετσι αποφασισα να γραφω πιο συχνα κ εδω μηπως βοηθηθώ... εξαλλου τα χω δοκιμασει πλεον ολα κ δν εχω να χασω κ τπτ...
λπν.. τωρα ειμαι 61 κιλα κ θελω να φτασω στ 51-51 που ημουν μεχρι περσι τ φεβρουαριο...
σμρα εχω φαει πραγματικα τα παντα αλλα τωρα θα προσπαθήσω να σταματησω και απο αυριο θα ξεκινήσω παλι προγραμμα..
θα ζυγιστω σε 2βδομαδες απο τωρα και θα γραψω εδω..
μακαρι να μπορεσω να τ τηρησω..
μακαρι... οποιος θελει να μιλαμε ας μ δωσει τ msn του...! γτι συνηθως τις ωρες που μπαινω ειστε ολοι offline...

----------


## SYNDROMO_YOYO

καλημερα σε όλους!!!ομορφη μερα η Κυριακή!!!
Ειδικα οταν ζυγιζεσαι και εισαι 1,9 κατω!!! 
αχ!! γερα με κουράγιο και υπομονή να τα καταφέρουμε ολοι!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Όντως ομορφαίνει η μέρα σου με μια τέτοια ευχάριστη είδηση!
Κυριακή την κυριακή όλο και πιο κοντά στο στόχο σου!
Συγχαρητήρια για την πρώτη σου εβδομάδα!
Καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια,SYNDROMO_YOYO !
Γερά με τσαμπουκά!

----------


## mariaki84

dld egw pou exw tin klassiki analogiki iparxei periptwsi na me deixnei parapanw...na sou pw dn thelw na anevainw se alles zigaries min pathw kana sok!!

----------


## SYNDROMO_YOYO

NADINE σέυχαριστω πολυ!!! σημερα πεταγα στη δουλεια...και ξερεις δεν ειναι για το 1,9 απλα το οτιμπορω να κανω αυτο που πραγματικα θελω...να εισαι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Με την ελπίδα να βρω κι εγώ τη χαμένη μου αυτοπεποίθηση 
καθώς και πολλά άλλα τόσο απολεσθέντα όσο και ποτέ αποκτηθέντα
ξεκινώ σήμερα σημειώνοντας 137 κιλά στην ταλαιπωρημένη ζυγαριά μου(έχει δει και το 180 η δόλια)
και θέτοντας ως πρώτο στόχο τα 112 κιλά,ώστε να επιστρέψω εκεί που ήμουν λίγους μήνες πριν...
Ωραία τα φιλοσόφησα,τα επεξεργάστηκα,τα τακτοποίησα,τα εκμεταλλεύτηκα...όλα ωραιότατα!
Τώρα που καμιά εξωγενής βοήθεια δε συνδράμει,κλείνω αυτόν τον κύκλο και ξαναγυρνώ σ'εμένα 
και στον μόνο τρόπο που έχει αξία για έναν αρρωστημένο τελειομανή σαν και του λόγου μου...
Κι όπως λέει και το στεφάνι μου:"εδώ να σε δω,κώλε!"(συγνώμη για το λεξιλόγιο,αλλά έτσι λέει)

----------


## glwssou

πηγα να φτιαξω αυτες τις ζυγαριες που εχετε κ εσεις αλλα οτν τα ειχα βαλει ολα δν μ δινε αλλη επιλογη.. μονο logout.. τι να κνω?
θελω κ εγ να χωωωωωωωω..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναταλακι μου μαζι θα το παλεψουμε!

----------


## glwssou

λοιπον το πηρα αποφαση απο προχθες να κοψω τα βουλιμικα γτι πραγματικα μ στερουν τοσα πλλα πραγματα.. κ δν θελω να φτασω καποτε στ σημειο να μετανοιωσω για τν χρονο που σπαταλησα μετρωντας τα κιλα μ.. κ βσκ τα βουλιμικα ειναι κ ο λογος που εχω κολλησει στ 60 κιλα....
λπν ξεκινησα προχθες.. σμρα ειμαι 59,50kg κ και στοχος μ ειναι τα 50kg.... ελπιζω στο τελος τς βδομαδας που θα μ χει φυγει κ το πρηξιμο απ τις 4βουλιμικες μερες π χα να μ δειξει πιο κατω η ζυγαρια κνα2-3 κιλα... θα δειξει.... τεσπα.. κλη μας επιτυχια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> ναταλακι μου μαζι θα το παλεψουμε!



 :Smile:  Να'σαι καλά,χαρά μου! ʼντε,πάμε γι'άλλα! Γερά με τσαμπουκά!

----------


## saxowoman

καλησπερα !δεν μπορω να πιστεψω αυτα που γραφετε!!!ειστε 60 κιλα και κανετε ετσι?θα επρεπε να πετατε!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Το πώς θελει κάποιος να δει τον εαυτό του είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό και απόλυτα σεβαστό!
Δε λέμε ότι "ο εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο";Δεν είναι κακό να επιδιώκεις το καλύτερο σου!
Είναι πολύ σχετικά τα νούμερα,εξάλλου...Δεν ξέρω το βάρος σου,αλλά πιθανώς να πετούσα κι εγώ άμα το είχα...  :Smile:

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Κυρίες μου και κύριοι, 

Με χαρά ανακοινώνω ότι αν και αδιάθετη - που σημαίνει κατακράτηση υγρών - η ζυγαριά σήμερις έδειχνε 100,5.

Μια ανάσα μακρια απο το φράγμα του 3ψήφιου συνεχίζω δυναμικά την προσπάθεια μου και ελπίζω σε ακόμη καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!

Το ίδιο εύχομαι για όλους σας!

Υ.Γ. Αν και ξεκίνησα μόλις στις 08/09/2008 απο τα 110-108 μου φαίνεται ότι ήμουν σε αυτά τα νούμερα πριν απο πολλύύύ καιρό ... Τι ωραίο που είναι να χάνεις εκεί που θέλεις επιτέλους!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,Amarylis μου!Σε λίγες μέρες το δώρο των γενεθλίων σου θα είναι το διψήφιο που σου έλειψε(πέρα από την μπλακ φόρεστ)!
Όχι πως σου χαρίζεται ένα τέτοιο δώρο...αλλά δεν είναι μεγαλύτερη η ικανοποίηση όταν έχεις μοχθήσει για το αποτέλεσμα;
Καλή συνέχεια στην ανεβασμένη σου διάθεση και στην προσπάθεια σου! ʼντε και στα δικά μας οι τριψήφιες...

----------


## fatsoula

Μπρααβοο σας!!! ειλικρινα παροτι δεν συμμετεχω πολυ τωρα τελευταια διαβαζω τα ποστ αλλα δεν απανταω γιατι συνηθως με καλυπτουν οι αλλες απαντησεις!!!!
χαιρομαι που χανετε κιλα και ανεβετε σε διαθεση ευχομαι να ειστε παντα ετσι!
εγω 9 του μηνα θα ζυγιστω... αντε να δουμε αν εχασα τιποτα!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο Amarylis..... και εις κατώτερα... σύντομα....

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά ... ευχαριστώ ...

Και στα δικά σας με το καλό ...

Υ.Γ. Αυτό περί δώρου γενεθλίων δεν το είχα σκεφτεί .... καλό!!!!

----------


## glwssou

δν ειμαι κθλ καλα.. προχθες ξεκινησα παλι να προσπαθω κ παλι σημερα κνω μαλακιες... δν μπορω γμτ αυτη τν κατασταση... τν παρασκευη ειναι κ ενα party που θελω να παω κ δν θελω να ειμαι πρησμενη.... δν μπορω να κτλβω γτι το κνω αυτο στν εαυτο μ.. αφου σε τπτ δν μ βοηθαει... αφου ξερω οτι οτν τρωω ετσι μονο με βλαπτει.. μονο με απομακρυνει απ το στοχο μ... πλι γιναμαι χαλια στ σπιτι.. δν ξερω τι αλλο να περιμενω... τ βρισκω πλυ δυσκολο να τελειωσει αυτη η απαισια κατασταση... δν μπορωωωωωωωωωω...
τωρα τις αλλες μερες θα φαω πλυ λιγο.. ξερω οτι ετσι το πιο πιθανο ειναι να με πιασει ξανα αλλα δεν μπορω να κνω κτι αλλο..
αληθεια.. απλα δν μπορω να δεχτω οτι οκ.. εγινε οτι εγινε κ τωρα κανονικα στ προγραμμα.. ηρεμησα λγο τωρα π τα εγραψα.. θα γραφω τι κνω μεχρι κ τν παρασκευη καθε μερα... θελω τοσο πλυ να παω στ party.. δν θελω να χασω αλλα πραγματα εξαιτιας αυτης της καταστασης...

----------


## Nefeli-

ξέρεις κάτι χαρά μου... πάντα θα υπάρχει ένα πάρτυ, μια γιορτή, μια επέτειος, μια έξοδος... και πάντα εμείς θα είμαστε διαφορετικοί... ίσως χαρούμενοι ίσως λυπημένοι ίσως χοντροί ίσως λεπτοί αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να έχουμε πάντα υγεία. φρόντισε να έχεις αυτό και προστάτευσε τον εαυτό σου ... ακόμη κι από σένα. ζήτα βοήθεια! δεν είναι ντροπή.

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

AMARILIS XILIA BRAVO KOPELA MOU!!!
glossou gera epeses tha ksanasikotheis pote den xanetai i elpida
kali epitixia se olous
ego trexo oli mera logo sxolis omos vlepo t post kai xairomai gia tis proodous sas
nadine mou kali epitixia
aaaa oloi mou lene poso adinatisa eno ego exo xasei mono 5 kila!!!!
mallon ftaiei i aisiodoksia pou ekpempo tora teleutaia
ola pane kala!!!
thetiki energeia girls,prospatheia kai ola tha ginoun
many many kisses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## glwssou

ευχαριστω και μπραβο κ σε σενα.. κ εγ ειμαι πλυ κλυτερα απ οτι πριν απο καποιες ωρες κ δν εχω φαει τπτ υπερβολικο... πραγματι οτν εισαι αισιοδοξη οι αλλοι σε βλεπουν μια χαρα... ενω αν εισαι μες στν γκρινια δν εχει κ τοσο σημασια η εμφανιση... συνεχισε τν προσπαθεια..! εγ αποφασισα να ξεκινησω κ spiroulina.. ενα συμπληρωμα που αναφερατε σε προηγουμενο topic οτι βοηθαει στο χασιμο κιλων κ ενεργοποιει τ μεταβολισμο... ελπιζω να βοηθησει... ασχετο.. αυτο τ site ειναι πραγματικα τελειο... ειναι κτι σν ημερολογιο κ ακους κ τις γνωμες αλλων π σε νιωθουν κ κτλβαινουν τι παιρνας χωρις να σχολιαζουν απ τν απ εξω... με βοηθαει πλυ να γραφω εδω... κλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χαίρομαι πολύ,glwssou μου,που ήδη νιώθεις καλύτερα!
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είσαι πολύ όμορφη ακριβώς όπως είσαι,
αλλά ξέρω καλά πως δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα...
Αυτό το καταφύγιο αποδοχής που βρίσκεις εδώ,
αυτήν ακριβώς την ίδια ανακούφηση έχει ανάγκη και η εικόνα σου από σένα!
Σε παρακαλώ,σταμάτα η ίδια να κάνεις αυτό που σιχαίνεσαι να σου κάνουν!
Συμφιλιώσου με τον εαυτό σου και συνεργάσου μαζί του για ό,τι θεωρείς καλύτερο!
Θα έρθουν πολλές ακόμα Παρασκευές,πολλά ακόμη πάρτυ,μη σε χάσεις ολότελα εντωμεταξύ...
Προσπέρασε τη ματιά σου από το δέντρο,αγνάντεψε το δάσος και κατευθύνσου στις ηλιαχτίδες εκεί στο βάθος...

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Καλή μου γλωσσού,

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλοι/ες μας έχουμε να "κατέβουμε" το δικό μας Γολγοθά (μπουσουλώντας, κατρακυλώντας, στα 4 κ.ο.κ.).

Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο! Πίστεψε με! Εγώ υπάρχουν ώρες που τρελένομαι!!! Θα σου δώσω μερικά παραδείγματα:

Μια μέρα είχα λολαθεί! Ήθελα να φάω μια πάστα black forest! Αλλά πάστα όχι τούρτα! Γυρνώντας σπίτι κάνω στάση στο μεγάλο φούρνο-ζαχαροπλαστείο της περιοχής μου. Λέω αν έχει πάστα θα την φάω και θα πω κι ένα τραγούδι, αν δεν έχει θα είναι σημάδι να συνεχίσω ... Μπήκα ... αλλά είχε μόνο σε τούρτα ... Κι έτσι δεν έφαγα! Το θεώρησα σημάδι απο ψηλά!

Μια άλλη μέρα ήθελα σαν τρελή σουβλάκι (είχα δει και ένα τύπο να καταβροχθίζει ένα τέρας στο δρόμο) και λέω αυτό είναι ... θα φάω σουβλάκι. Στο φανάρι λοιπόν που πήρα την απόφαση περνά πεζή μια κοπελίτσα μινιόν σαν τα κρύα τα νερά ... Λέω μέσα μου ... αν φάω το σουβλάκι δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να γίνω και εγώ έτσι ... το θεώρησα σημάδι και δεν σταμάτησα για σουβλάκι!

Τέλος, μόλις χθες το βράδυ, και ενώ κάθομαι - μετά την σαλατούλα που είχα για γεύμα - στον καναπέ μου αραχτή λέω στον καλό μου. "Μυρίζει γαλακτομπούρεκο". "Αντε βρε" μου λέει. Σε λίγο το σπίτι και η γειτονιά μοσχοβόλαγε απο το γαλακτομπούρεκο που έψηνε βραδιάτικα ο φούρνος. Μετά απο πολλά μπινελίκια μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού προς τον φούρναρη, το γαλακτομπούρεκο & τον καλό μου που ήταν έτοιμος να κατέβει να πάει να πάρει λέω "Να πάτε να γ... τε όλοι σας. Εγώ δεν τρώω" και βούρκωσα - σχεδόν έκλαψα! Για να μου φύγει η μυρωδιά του γαλακτομπούρεκου να φανταστείς - άκουσον άκουσον - έφερνα το τασάκι με τα αποτσίγαρα στην μύτη μου για να αηδιάσω! Και τα κατάφερα!

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι είμαστε σαν άγγελοι που μας περιτριγυρίζουν οι σατανάδες πειρασμοί! Γιατί αυτοί να είναι δυνατότεροι; Γιατί να κερδίζουν πάντα! Τέρμα τα αστεία! Εγώ δεν θα τους αφήσω να με ξανακερδίσουν, να με ξαναλυγίσουν ... Θα παλέψω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις ... Δοκίμασε το και εσύ ... Όταν έρθει η ώρα της "αμαρτίας" πες "Οχι δεν θα με νικήσεις π.χ. τουλουμπάκι. Εγώ είμαι πιο δυνατή απο εσένα. Να πας στο δ..λο". Σόρρυ αν βρίζω αλλά εμένα έτσι μου βγαίνει ... κι έτσι τα καταφέρνω ... 

Συν τις άλλοις πάντα υπάρχουν σημάδια που μας ωθούν στην αμαρτία και σημάδια που μας κρατούν "στον ίσιο δρόμο". Όταν βλέπεις τα σημάδια της αμαρτίας ψάξε λίγο και θα δεις και τα σημάδια της "αντοχής".

Γλωσσού μου ένα είναι σίγουρο ... αφού τα καταφέρνω εγώ σίγουρα μπορείς και εσύ και όλοι μας ... Απλά δοκίμασε το!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

amarylis ti diaita kaneis kai kataferes se ligotero apo ena hna na xaseis 10 kila?????????

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ξανα στα ελληνικα για να μην με μαλωσετε :P
αμαρυλις μου τι διαιτα κανεις και σε λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα εχασες 10 κιλα?????

----------


## Amarylis_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> ξανα στα ελληνικα για να μην με μαλωσετε :P
> αμαρυλις μου τι διαιτα κανεις και σε λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα εχασες 10 κιλα?????


Καλή μου Ζωίτσα, 

Όταν το πήρα απόφαση (στις 08/09) ήμουν 110 κιλά. Έχασα τα πρώτα 2 κιλά (τα υγρά δηλ.) μόνη μου κόβοντας τις μ..κίες που όλοι τρώμε και παχαίνουμε. Ύστερα, απο προτροπή δικού μου ανθρώπου ξεκίνησα την ακόλουθη δίατα (ναί ... ξέρω είναι χημική) για να δω γρήγορα αποτελέσματα (που βλέπω) και να ανέβω ψυχολογικά (που ανεβαίνω). Είμαι ήδη στη 2η ημέρα σαλάτας και σε 5 μέρες απο τώρα θα τσακίζω την Black Forest μου. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό θα ακολουθήσει μικρή περίοδο συντήρησης με ψητά και βραστά (τα γνωστά κρεας κοτόπουλο ψάρι ...) και μετά θα επανέλθω με το νέο μου διαιτολόγιο και τα νέα μου αποτελέσματα.

Λοιπόν! ʼκου και εφάρμοσε (αν θες):

Σάρωσε ΤΩΡΑ όλο το σπίτι και ξεφορτώσου όλα τα χαρτάκια delivery!!! Και ... μην το παίξεις πονηρή και κρατήσεις ένα (του αγαπημένουσου μαγαζιού) ΟΛΑ!

Ωραία ... Συνέχεια ... Πάρε μια σακούλα ... ναι ναι ... και άδειασε το σπίτι απο σοκολάτες, ροφήματα, γλυκάκια, σκατουλάκια που ξέρεις ότι θα σε γεμίσουν κιλά την πιο αδύναμη στιγμή σου!

Βγες έξω ... πήγαινε στο Super Market και πάρε όλα τα απαραίτητα για την ακόλουθη δίαιτα (η οποία για μένα σε 23 ημέρες κατέβασε σχεδόν 10 κιλά!)

Σε όλες τις κάτωθι μέρες επιτρέπεται φρέσκος χυμός πορτοκάλι το πρωί και όσο καφέ θες χωρίς όμως ζάχαρη και χωρίς ασπαρτάμη!

Ημέρα 1η: Μακαρόνια με βούτηρο και τυρί τριμμένο ΜΟΝΟ! Τίποτε άλλο (φάε όσο θες για πρωινό, μεσημεριανό, βραδυνό αλλά τίποτε άλλο)

Ημέρα 2η: Ρύζι βραστό με βούτηρο και τυρί τριμμένο ΜΟΝΟ! Τίποτε άλλο (φάε όσο θες για πρωινό, μεσημεριανό, βραδυνό αλλά τίποτε άλλο)

Ημερές 3η - 4η - 5η: Μπιφτέκια ΌΣΑ ΘΕΣ (απο τα χεράκια σου ή απο έξω) με σαλάτα (ένα είδος σαλάτα π.χ. ντομάτα μόνο ή μαρούλι μόνο για σήμερα και για τις ακόλουθες μέρες) και αυτή σε όση ποσότητα θες.

Ημέρες 6η - 7η - 8η: Μπριζόλες μοσχαρίσιες ψήτές ή τηγανισμένες σε τεφάλ χωρίς λάδι και σαλάτα όπως τις προηγούμενες μέρες! Όσες μπριζόλες και όση σαλάτα θες!!!

Ημέρες 9η - 10η - 11: Κοτόπουλο ψητό ή βραστό (χωρίς πέτσα) και σαλάτα (Πάλι όσο κοτόπουλο και σαλάτα θες ...) 

Ημέρες 12η - 13η: Πατάτες τηγανιτές (Ναι καλά διαβάζεις!), τυρί φέτα και χόρτα (ό,τι τρως απο χόρτα αν δεν τρως έχουμε ένα προβληματάκι ...)

Ημέρες 14η - 15η: Μοσχάρι βραστό και σαλάτα (πάλι όσο θές)

Ημέρες 16η - 17η: Χόρτα μόνο με λεμόνι

Ημέρες 18η - 19η: Σαλάτα (μόνο ένα είδος και πάλι)

Ημέρες 20η - 21η: Φρούτα (ένα είδος μόνο - απέφυγε τις μπανάνες ...)

Ημέρα 22η - 23η: Ρύζι βραστό πιλάφι με γιαούρτι

και το καλό για το τέλος

Ημέρα 24η: Γλυκό όλη μέρα (μόνο ένα είδος - εγώ θα τσακίσω τούρτες Black Forest)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

χμ..
εσυ ποσα μπιφτεκια εφαγες δλδ ???
ειναι δυνατον να φας ΟΣΑ μπιφτεκια θες και να χασεις?

----------


## Amarylis_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> χμ..
> εσυ ποσα μπιφτεκια εφαγες δλδ ???
> ειναι δυνατον να φας ΟΣΑ μπιφτεκια θες και να χασεις?


Ναι ... είναι ...

Εγώ την πρώτη μέρα έφαγα 2 πιατάρες μακαρόνια

Στα κοτόπουλα τσάκιζα 1 ολόκληρο κοτόπουλο εκτός απο τα μπουτάκια που τα έτρωγε το έτερον ήμισι. Και μιλάω για 1 κοτόπουλο ψητό στα κάρβουνα την ημέρα ....

Για μπιφτέκια θυμάμαι είχα κάνει 4 -5 μεγέθους παλάμης μου και τα έψησα στην γκριλιέρα μου ... Τα 4 - 5 ήταν η μερίδα μου ... 

Οτι γράφει είναι όσο θες ... αλλά μόνο αυτό!

Φίλος μου που ακολούθησε αυτή την δίαιτα - ένεκα και άντρας - έτρωγε 3 κοτόπουλα ανα ημέρα, 10 μπιφτέκια, 3 τηγάνια πατάτες όταν είχε τηγανιτές ... και έχασε. Ο συγκεκριμένος έχασε 36 κιλά σε 2 μήνες! ακολουθώντας την εν λόγω δίαιτα και εν συνεχεία άλλες ... Απο αυτόν εμπνεύστηκα και ξεκίνησα και εγώ ...

----------


## Nefeli-

αυτή η δίαιτα είναι γνωστή. Από την εμπειρία μου. να πω πως τα κιλά που έχασα δεν κατάφερα να τα διατηρήσω και στην τελευταία μέρα με τα γλυκά, είναι τέτοια η δίαιτα που περισσότερο από μια κουταλιά δεν μπορείς να φας και η γεύση του είναι αλλιώτικη. 'Οτι χάνεις κάποια κιλά, ναι αυτό ισχύει. Εμένα δεν με έπεισε όμως όσο αφορά την διατήρησή τους. 'Οταν πια αρχίσεις να τρως απ'ολα και κανονικά, όπως πρέπει άλλωστε, τα κιλά ξαναμπαίνουν. Αυτά σαν κατάθεση της δικιάς μου εμπειρίας.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Θα παραθέσω και τη δική μου εμπειρία,με δίαιτες τέτοιου τύπου,ομοιοφαγίας,ομάδων αίματος και τα συναφή...
Όντως χάνεις πολλά κιλά(έχω χάσει μέχρι 50 κιλά)αλλά με το που ξεκινάς την ποικιλία στη διατροφή σου
(όχι υπερβολές,απλά πράγματα...)παίρνεις γρήγορα βάρος χωρίς να το αντιληφθείς (εγώ ό,τι έχασα+10)...
Είναι προκλητικά εντυπωσιακά τα αποτέλέσματα απώλειας και παρασυρόμαστε και τις ακολουθούμε...
Δε θέλω προς Θεού να σας αποθαρρύνω...Μακάρι να κάνετε,κορίτσια,εσείς τη διαφορά!

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σας κορίτσια μου ...

Και εγώ τα έχω ακούσει αυτά και τα έχω δει κατά καιρούς σε άλλους ...

Αλλά! Ο φίλος που σας γράφω πιο πάνω έχει κάνει την διαίτα αυτής, συντήρηση, την διαίτα της σούπας, συντήρηση και γενικώς απο ότι ξέρω τρώει τα γνωστά κρέας, κοτόπουλο, ψάρι, μακαρόνια και συνεχίζει να χάνει!!!

Μακάρι να είμαι τυχερή και να ακολουθήσω την πορεία του!

Όσο αυτό για το γλυκό ... μην το λες ... είμαι σίγουρη πως 1 τούρτα δεν θα με φτάσει!

----------


## elpida_ed

Αχ μην την κανεις.....
κι εγώ την έχω κάνει στο παρελ8όν 
πήγα απο 73 τσουπ 64 κιλά χωρίς να πεινάσω
και ναι ούτε εγώ έκανα τη μέρα με τα γλυκά
αλλα μετά πηρα κ αυτα κ xtra
κ χωρίς να πέσω με τα μούτρα στο φαί έτσι; Τρώγωντασ χαλαρά

κ μιας κ είμαστε στο ζύγισμα
μετα απο μια βδομάδα κραιπάλης κ λιγες μέρες δίαιτας επανήλθα στα 78 Α Ν Ε Τ Α (πήρα κ έχασα 2)

αααχχχχ μακαρι να ήταν έτσι έυκολα τα υπόλοιπα 15.... αλλά μπα

----------


## smith

Καλά μου παιδιά, γειά σας!
Έχω καιρό να γράψω αλλά σας παρακολουθώ .
Σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε πάλι 94. Δεν έχω χάσει.
Το περίμενα αυτό γιατί περνάω πολλές ώρες στην δουλειά τον τελευταίο μήνα και τρώω πολλή σαβούρα.
Δεν πτοούμαι όμως. Αφού δεν έχω πάρει κιλά, είμαι ικανοποιημένη.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους έχασαν και καλή αρχή σε όσους ξεκίνησαν τώρα τη μάχη!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αποροιες...
στη σαλατα λαδι εβαζες?
και οταν λες χορτα μπορει να ειναι και σπανακι βραστο πχ?

----------


## glwssou

δν ξερω τι αποτελεσματα εχει η διαιτα αυτη κ αν κρατανε παντως αν και ειναι πλυ δελεαστικο το 20 κιλα σε 10 μερες μ φαινεται πλυ δυσκολο να τρωω ολη μερα ενα φαγητο.. ασπουμε δν μπορω να ξυπνησω το πρωι κ να φαω κοτοπουλο! 
παντως σε οποιες το προσπαθησουν κλη επιτυχια..!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εγω παλι θα συμφωνησω με ολους αυτους που τις θεωρουν τραγικες αυτες τις διαιτες και για τον οργανισμο και για τα κιλα και να ευχηθω να μην την ακολουθησει κανεις...

----------


## may_ed

Γεια σας..καιρο εχω να γραψω στο φορουμ..περνω μια περιοδο σιωπης και περισυλλογης..Νιωθω αδεια μεσα μου..
Αλλα η διαιτα της amaryllis μου κεντρισε το ενδιαφερον,ομολογω
Οταν λες βουτυρο,γλυκια μου,μπορουμε να βαλουμε και βιταμ?
Το τριμμενο τυρι να ειναι φετα η κατι αλλο?Στις μπριζολες-κοτοπουλο-μπιφτεκια βαζουμε αλατι?Στις σαλατες βαζουμε λαδι?Το γιαουρτι τη μερα του ρυζιου να ειναι 0% η πληρες?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..

----------


## adespoto

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> εγω παλι θα συμφωνησω με ολους αυτους που τις θεωρουν τραγικες αυτες τις διαιτες και για τον οργανισμο και για τα κιλα και να ευχηθω να μην την ακολουθησει κανεις...


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Πάνω από όλα πρέπει να βάζει κανείς την υγεία του και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Καλό είναι να συμβουλευόμαστε και ένα γιατρό πριν προβούμε σε τέτοιες ακραίες (κατά τη γνώμη μου) πράξεις.

----------


## Amarylis_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> αποροιες...
> στη σαλατα λαδι εβαζες?
> και οταν λες χορτα μπορει να ειναι και σπανακι βραστο πχ?


Στην σαλάτα δεν έβαζα λάδι.

Όσο για τα χόρτα ... επειδή και εγώ δεν τα τρώω (τρώω μόνο σπανάκι) έφαγα σπανάκι ...

----------


## Amarylis_ed

> _Originally posted by glwssou_
> δν ξερω τι αποτελεσματα εχει η διαιτα αυτη κ αν κρατανε παντως αν και ειναι πλυ δελεαστικο το 20 κιλα σε 10 μερες μ φαινεται πλυ δυσκολο να τρωω ολη μερα ενα φαγητο.. ασπουμε δν μπορω να ξυπνησω το πρωι κ να φαω κοτοπουλο! 
> παντως σε οποιες το προσπαθησουν κλη επιτυχια..!


Καλή μου δεν έχασα 20 κιλά σε 10 ημέρες ...

10 κιλά σε 22-23 ημέρες ... να εξηγούμεθα ... 

Αν είχα χάσει 20 θα έκανα πάρτυ!!! :P

----------


## Amarylis_ed

> _Originally posted by may_
> 
> Οταν λες βουτυρο,γλυκια μου,μπορουμε να βαλουμε και βιταμ?
> Το τριμμενο τυρι να ειναι φετα η κατι αλλο?Στις μπριζολες-κοτοπουλο-μπιφτεκια βαζουμε αλατι?Στις σαλατες βαζουμε λαδι?Το γιαουρτι τη μερα του ρυζιου να ειναι 0% η πληρες?
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..


Όταν λέω βούτυρο καλή μου μπορείς να βάλεις και βιταμ.

Το τρυμένο τυρί να είναι κίτρινο!

Στις μπριζόλες - κοτόπουλο - μπιφτέκια εγώ έβαζα αλάτι, πιπέρι, μπαχάρια (τα πάστωνα για να έχουν γεύση)

Στις σαλάτες όπως προείπα όχι λάδι ή σως.

Όσο για το γιαουρτάκι ... 2%

----------


## hopa

για να μην τα ξαναβαλει ολα αυτα τα κιλα ο φιλος σου θα πρεπει μια ζωη να κανει διαιτα,και τα 36 κιλα σε 2 μηνες ειναι πολλα και αυτο για τον οργανισμο ειναι τεραστιο σοκ και ακομα μεγαλυτερο θα ειναι το σοκ οταν θα ξαναμπουν με την ιδια ισως και με περισσοτερη ταχυτητα.Δεν θελω να σε απελπισω,ξεκινα τωρα μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη για μονιμα αποτελεσματα,την εχω κανει στο παρελθον την συγκεκριμενη διαιτα και εχω ασχημη εμπειρια..καλη φωτιση και συγνωμη αν σε στεναχωρω

----------


## glwssou

Amarylis μ κ εγ λεω να ξεκινησω αυτη τη διαιτα... θελω να χασω 10 κιλα κ εχω κουραστει να προσπαθω χωρις αποτελεσμα.. να σε ρωτησω κτι.. ο χυμος πορτοκαλι τ πρωι ειναι για καθε μερα? ή μονο σε περιπτωση π πειναμε?? απαντησε μ γρηγορα αν μπορεις γτι θελω να τν ξεκινησω απο αυριο...

----------


## glwssou

αντι για φρεσκο χυμο το ιδιο δεν ειναι κ κουτακι χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη?

----------


## alex1970

οταν λεω εγω οτι τετοια πραγματα ειναι καταστρεπτικα με λετε μενεγακη ...λεμε τωρα.
ειναι γνωστη η διαιτα παντως  :Wink:  οσο και αν φανει περιεργο δεν μπορεις να φας μεγαλη ποσοτητα απο αυτα και παλι υποθερμιδικη ειναι ,αλλα πρωτεινικη.
οταν τελειωσεις με μια πρωτεινικη διαιτα και φας ξανα υδατανθρακες εκει αρχιζει το προβλημα ,θελει σιγα σιγα

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Να μαι πάλι ...

Ο χυμός είναι για κάθε μέρα ...

Εγώ έπινα και ΗΒΗ GO με φρούτα χωρίς ζάχαρι μερικές φορές ... 

Πάντως ο πικρός καφές δεν πίνεται παιδιά μου ... ΔΕΝ πίνεται ... είναι το μαρτύριο μου!

Όσο για την πολυπόθητη τελευταία ημέρα με το γλυκό ήρθε! Ήταν η χθεσινή! Πήρα μια τούρτα μπλακ φόρεστ και έκατσα κάτω με ένα κουταλάκι ... Μετα λύπης μου σας λέω ότι αν και έκανα ηχηρές δηλώσεις ότι θα χρειαστώ και δεύτερη τούρτα δεν κατάφερα να φάω ούτε την μισή!!!

Όσο γιαυτό που λέει ο Αλεξ έχει δίκιο ... τώρα που τελείωσα με αυτή τρώω φρούτα για σήμερα και αύριο σαλάτες ... σιγά σιγά η επιστροφή στο κανονικό σωστό διαιτολόγιο για να μην ξαναπάρω αυτά που έχασα ...

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼντε,Amarylis μου...Τώρα,που με το καλό πήρες την πρώτη ώθηση που χρειαζόσουν,προσοχή και σύνεση για τη συνέχεια...
Σιγά σιγά και σταθερά συνεχίζουμε χωρίς άλλες υπερβολές...Φαντάζομαι ήρθε και το πολυπόθητο διψήφιο πλέον...Καλή δύναμη!Φιλάκια πολλά...

----------


## Nefeli-

στα'λεγα εγώ για τα γλυκά ότι δεν μπορείς να φας!!!!  :Smile:  τώρα συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλη αρχη¨ :Smile: 
ελα παμε ολοι μαζι.........ΔΥΝΑΤΑ!!!!

----------


## fatsoula

Είμαι παρα πολύ χαρούμενηηη!!!
Η ζυγαρια επεσε 3 κιλά μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες...ξέρω είναι πολλά... αλλα ειλικρινά δεν στερήθηκα κάτι ισα ισα που εκανα και παρασπονδιες...πχ ποπ κορν το βραδι....παραπανω φαγητο!!!!!!!!
Ειμαι παραααααα πολυ χαρουμενη..και ευχομαι να χανω ετσι...ευκολα!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,fatsoula μου!
Βλέπω ανεβασμένη διάθεση,ανανεωμένο τικεράκι...
ʼντε,πάμε γι'άλλα!Παντού και πάντα καλύτερα!

Καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία,Tricky_Spider!
Γερά με τσαμπουκά!Πάμεεεεεεε

----------


## glwssou

Αμαριλυς μ ξεκινησα κ εγ την χημικη διαιτα που προτεινες κ ολοι εδω στ site μ λενε να μν τν ακολουθησω, οτι ειναι πλυ κακή για την υγεία κ οτι μετα θα ξαναβαλω τα κιλα που θα χασω... εσ που την εκνες πιστευεις οτι ισχυουν αυτα..? ειδικα τ 2ο.. γτι δν θελω να κνω 20 μερες αυτη τν διαιτα αν μετα ξαναπαρω τα κιλα..
μετα εχω σκοπο να παω σε διατροφολογο για να με βοηθησει να διατηρηθω στο νεο μ βαρος.. περιμενω απαντηση!

----------


## glwssou

αα.. και κτι τελευταιο που ηθελα να ρωτησω.. εγ δν ειμαι τοσο πολλα κιλα.. απλα θελω να χασω γυρω στα 10.. αυτη η διαιτα φερνει αποτελεσματα για όλα τα βαρη ή πρεπει να εισαι απο καποιο βαρος κ πάνω..?

----------


## eva_5

Eίχα ξεκινήσει 68.5 και ζυγίστηκα σημερα κ είμαι 64.7 =)

----------


## glwssou

εγ ημουν 59.5 μετα ομως απο 3μερες βουλιμικο κ σμρα π ζυγιστηκα ημουν 57..! κλη μας συνεχεια! αν μπορεις αμαριλυς απαντησε στις ερωτησεις μ...! :Smile: ))))

----------


## glwssou

ειμαι στην 12η μερα της χημικη διαιτας, αυτη με τις τηγανιτες πατατες!!!... εχω ξεφουσκωσει τελειως κ ειμαι 55.2 kg..
ετσι!!!  :Smile: ))))))) αλλα 5 μειναν...

----------


## vivianoula

μετά από 2 εβδομάδες που είχα επισκεφτεί το διαιτολόγο και ήμουν 66,1 είμαι ακομα ΕΚΕΙ!!! Και είναι ο δεύτερος κύκλος να φανταστείτε. Υποτίθεται οτι θα είχα χάσει ακόμα 1,5 κιλό περίπου. Είμαι και αδιάθετη. Αλλά απογοητεύτηκα και ενέδωσα σε ένα κεικ σοκολάτας χθες και σήμερα το πρωι...

----------


## layza

vivianoula δεν απογοητευομαστε και δεν οπισθοχωρουμε!!
Το παλευουμε και επιμενουμε,το σωμα εχει την ταση να θελει να παραμεινει στα ιδια κιλα
που ηταν,ομως με την δικη μας προσπαθεια και επιμονη το ξεκολλαμε.
Υπομονη λοιπον και συνεχισε.θα δεις θα τα καταφερεις!!!
Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## glwssou

ok..ολοι μ τ λεγαν για τη χημικη διαιτα.. αλλα ρε γαμωτο ειχα φτασει 55κιλα... :Frown: ((((((
τν τριτη εφαγα πραγματικα τα παντα κ τν τεταρτη κ τν πεμπτη..
πραγματικα δν μπορω κθλ να τ ελενξω..
μονο τν παρασκευη εφαγα σωστα αλλα σμρ παλι τα ιδια..
εχω φτασει παλι 61κιλα.. βλεπεις η χημικη διαιτα δειχνει τοσο μεγαλη απωλεια λογω χασιμου υγρων κ τωρα παλι στ ιδια..
ποναω παρα πολυ κ πραγματικα δν εχω διαθεση για τπτ.. δν μπορω καν να κουνηθω.. οι γονεις μου ειπαν να παω ξανα σε ψυχολογο.. εγ ειμαι πια σε αδιεξοδο κ συμφωνησα.. δν ξερω.. δν εχω αλλη δυναμη... κ δν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω...
πραγματικα προτιιμω τν ανορεξια που ειχα περασει απ τν βουλιμια...  :Frown: ((((((((((((((((( δν ειμαι κθλ καλα....................

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΟΚ,το έκανες κι αυτό...μια χημική δίαιτα...ακόμα κάτι ακραίο...
Μήπως να προσπαθούσες να ηρεμήσεις και να βρεις μια ισορροπημένη λύση;
Γιατί η επιλογή να είναι ανάμεσα σε δύο διαταραχές;(ανορεξία-βουλιμία)
Πονάς και σωματικά πέρα από το ψυχολογικό εμφανές κομμάτι;Δεν κατάλαβα...
Δεν ξέρω το ύψος σου,αλλά όσο κι αν είναι είσαι 61 κιλά!Αξίζει ό,τι υποβάλεις τον εαυτό σου;

----------


## tramontane86

61 κιλα δεν ειναι τιποτα για να σε ριχνουν τοσο πολυ ψυχολογικα..πραγματικα ομως..
αρχικα προσπαθησε να εγκαταλειψεις τη συγκεκριμενη διαιτα και οποια διαιτα.Μονο εξαντληση και καταπονηση του μεταβολισμου σου θα σου προσφερουν.Προσδιορισε το στοχο σου σε μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη με σταδιακα αλλα σιγουρα και μονιμα αποτελεσματα σε συνδυασμο με εστω και ελαχιστη ασκηση. Αλλα ολα αυτα προυποθετουν να μαθεις να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου , να σεβεσαι τις αναγκες του , να μη τον στρεσαρεις χωρις λογο και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο σωμα αλλα κυριως στο θεμα του μυαλου.
Μιλαω εκ πειρας γτ στα 60 κιλα σκεπτομουν με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο που σκεπτεσαι εσυ.
Μεχρι που αποστασιοποιηθηκα και ολο το αγχος μου που με ωθουσε αρκετες φορες στα ακρα αποδεσμευτηκε.

----------


## glwssou

eimai 1.63 στο υψος.. αλλα θελω να μαι γυρω στα 50 κιλα.. παντως μετα απ ολα αυτα π χω δοκιμασει πραγματικα κτλβα οτι η ισορροπημενη διατροφη ειναι η μονη λυση για να φτασω στν στοχο μ.. σιγα σιγα βεβαια αλλα τι να κνουμε.. θα ξαναπαω σε ψυχολογο που τν ειχα σταματησει.. γνκ αυτη τη φορα θελω να αντιμετωπισω σωστα τ προβλημα.. αλλα γμτω ακμ νιωθω πλυ αδυναμη.. ειδικα με τα γλυκα :Frown: ((( πραγματικα νιωθω οτι μπορω να φαω απειρες σοκολατες οποιαδηποτε στιγμη.. βεβαια τρ γραφω μετα απ μια βδομαδα σχεδον συνεχομενα βουλιμικα οποτε κτλβαινετε ψυχολογια..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μακάρι,glwssou μου,μόλις ηρεμήσεις να βάλεις σε μία τάξη τη ζωή σου!
Νομίζω πως πλέον κατάλαβες τι πρέπει να κάνεις...
Δε θα είναι εύκολο ούτε θα γίνει από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη.
Σημασία έχει να είσαι συντονισμένη στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Κι αυτή δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου η απώλεια βάρους,
αλλά η αποκωδικοποίηση αυτής σου της συμπεριφοράς,
όλα όσα κρύβονται πίσω από τη βουλιμία...
Ελπίζω να συνεργαστείς στο μέγιστο βαθμό με τον ψυχολόγο σου 
και ν'απαλλαγείς από την ταλαιπωρία,στην οποία υποβάλλεις τον εαυτό σου!
Καλή δύναμη και ψυχραιμία!Όλα είναι στο χέρι μας!Όλα είναι εφικτά!Φιλιά!

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by glwssou_
> πραγματικα νιωθω οτι μπορω να φαω απειρες σοκολατες οποιαδηποτε στιγμη..


Γλωσσού και εγώ το ίδιο νιώθω.  :Big Grin: 

Νιώθω ότι μπορω να φάω τα πάντα οποιαδήποτε στιγμή.  :Big Grin: 
E, και; έτσι νιώθουμε οι περισσότεροι που αγωνιζόμαστε με το και για το βάρος μας

το θέμα δεν ειναι τί νιώθουμε, αλλά πώς επιλέγουμε να το διαχειριστούμε.

Υπομονή και ισορροπημένη διατροφή. Όσο επιλέγεις ακραίες λύσεις, τόσο περισσότερο θα απελπίζεσαι στο τέλος.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Η καθιερωμένη ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε απώλεια 0,5 κιλών (από 85,4 --> 84,9).
Η συνολική απώλεια από τις 15 Μαίου είναι 18,1 κιλά, ο μέσος όρος είναι -0,8 κιλά την εβδομάδα και το BMI μου 26,2.

----------


## georgiag

καλημερα !!!

22-10 ημουν 83 κιλα 
σημερα 29-10 ειμαι 81!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,Τζώρτζια!Πρώτη εβδομάδα κι απώλεια 2 κιλών!ʼντε,πάμε για το εφτάρι!
Καλή συνέχεια,χωρίς να πτοηθούμε,αν στις επόμενες η απώλεια δε θα είναι τόσο θεαματική...

----------


## vivianoula

γμ το κερατο μου
πηρα 1,1 κιλα μεσα σε 3 μέρες που πηγα Πηλιο.
και εκανα διατροφη την υπόλοιπη εβδομαδα να το χάσω αμεσως μολις γυρισα και τπτ ακομα
πως ειναι δυνατον;;;;
τα χανεις σα χελώνα και τα παίρνεις σαν τον Φλας!

----------


## fatsoula

δυστυχως ετσι ειναι!!
Ξερω πως εχω χαθει απλα για ακομα μια φορα δεν εχω ιντερνετ αλλα θα βαλω συντομα κ θα ειμαι παλι κοντα σας!
η προσπαθεια παει πολυ καλα... δλδ εχω φτασει στα 71 κιλα η 70.. καπου εκει απλα σημερα επειδη δουλευα ολη μερα με το που ηρθα σπιτι εφαγα 2 μεριδες φαγητο και τωρα ποναααααααααει η κοιλια μ! αυταα φιλακια

----------


## alalumaki

Σνιφ, σνιφ..... +1.... Αν βάλω τα κλάματα λέτε να δω το 7!!! Τέλος πάντως δεν έγινε και τίποτα για ένα κιλό.
Ξεκινάω για την αλλαγή δεκάδας........ΑΜΕΣΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smith

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό, ζυγίστηκα χτες το βράδυ.
Είμαι 2 κιλά πάνω. Για όλα φταίνε οι βλακείες που μασουλάω όλη μέρα στη δουλειά. Μπισκοτάκια, σοκολάτες, κέικ, άθλια σάντουϊτς, τυρόπιτες, αναψυκτικά κ.α. Τελευταία πέρναγα σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα στη δουλειά κι όλο κάτι τρώμε εκεί κυρίως λόγω άγχους κι όχι τόσο λόγω πείνας. Απο σήμερα ξανά στο πρόγραμμά μου. Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή! Ντροπή! Τα πήγαινα τόσο καλά...

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Eγω δευτερι μερα με την διαιτα των WW,μια χαρα αισθανομαι,περιμενω,πωs και πωs,να δω την ζυγαρια να κατεβει! :Smile: ))




http://ticker.7910.org/ruler/0000107l.png
125kg

----------


## GLUKOULA28

θελω στικερακι,πωs γινετε να φαινετε με τα κιλα μου και τιs επιδωσειs μου?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> θελω στικερακι,πωs γινετε να φαινετε με τα κιλα μου και τιs επιδωσειs μου?


GLYKOULA
ΜΠΕΣ ΣΤΟ www.TickerFactory.com έχει οδηγίες για να φτιάξεις το δικό σου τικεράκι και μετά θα κάνεις copy το BBcode στην υπογραφή στο προφίλ σου.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## gourounaki_ed

alalumaki γεια σου γεια σας κοριτσια.εγω ειμαι στα 77 κιλα και κατι σταθερη.ειχα φτασει 74 πηρα 3 κιλα αλλα μια τα χανω μια τα περνω.φιλακια και καλη τυχη

----------


## may_ed

γεια σας ξανα και απο εμενα..το καλοκαιρι ειχα φτασει με πολλη αυτοσυγκρατηση στα 83-84(απο 89 κατι που ημουν),στη συνεχεια ομως για καποιους λογους τα παρατησα και ξαναβρεθηκα 90 κιλα..Εχω ξανααρχισει την προσπαθεια καθοδου και ειμαι ηδη 87 και θελω να κατεβω κι αλλο κι αλλο κι αλλο..

----------


## mdion

Γεια σε όλους και από εμένα! Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη! Στις 10 Οκτωβρίου έβαλα το "δαχτυλιδάκι" μου και την Παρασκευή πήγα για το πρώτο μου γέμισμα. Μέσα σε ένα μήνα έχω χάσει 7 κιλά και συνεχίζω...

----------


## vivianoula

Mdion Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου. Για να μπήκες στη διαδικασία να κάνεις επέμβαση σημαίνει οτι είσαι αποφασισμένη. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!
Εγώ έπεσα από τα 66 και ηρέμησα λίγο... Βέβαια εχασα πολύ αργά 0,5 κιλό σε 3 εβδομάδες αν και ήμουν πιστη στη δίαιτα (να φανταστείτε μου έφεραν μια toblerone 400γρ επετειακή απο το αεροδρόμιο και ούτε που την άγγιξα. ΤΗν έχω φυλαγμένη και λέω "θα φας από αυτη τα Χριστούγεννα"!!!!

----------


## p_k

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η απώλεια συνεχίζεται:

*Από 84,6 κατέβηκα στα 83,9 (-0,7 κιλά)*

----------


## georgiag

υστερα απο 1 εβδομαδα στην αθηνα , χωρις διαιτα ...κλαψψψψ........ αφου δεν ηταν εκει η μανουλα να μου μαγειρευει και να μου δινει με το ζορι το πρωι να φαω , και ειχα ξεχασει και τα Reductil , και ειχα και πολυ αγχος λογω εξετασεων για ασφαλιστικος συμβουλος .... Η ζυγαρια εδειξε - 1 κιλο !!!!!!

----------


## KIRKI_ed

Επίσημα ξεκίνησα χθες την διατροφούλα μου κ πριν απο 3 μέρες (την Κυριακή δεν έκανα ) γυμναστική κ πονάω!
82.3 κιλά..σε 15 μερούλες να δούμε τι θα γίνει(κάθε 15 με βλέπει η διαιτολόγος)
φιλάκια παρεούλα!Κ' μόνο που σας γράφω..παίρνω θάρρος!

----------


## fatsoula

αχ να δω ποτε θα ξαναβαλω ιντερνετ για να μην μπαινω με την καταραμενη καρτα που κανει 1000 ωρες για να ανοιξει κατι!
Δυστυχως δεν αντεχω να αλλαξω το τικερακι μου μια που κανει 1000 ωρες αλλα ευτυχως η απωλεια κιλων παει μια χαρα!
Ειμαι 69 κιλα (68 κατι βασικα) αλλα εχω δρομο ακομα! 
Κατα τ αλλα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπραβο και σε εσας κοριτσια! ετσι δυνατα!!!!και σε οσους κανουν παρασπονδειες... δεν πειραζει για μια μερα :P keep trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## may_ed

γκρρρ..μισω τη ζυγαρια μου,τη διαθεση μου και την αναισθησια μου..
Ξανα στα 89-9 κιλα και με αυτοπεποιθηση στον πατο.
Θα ξεκινησω σημερα τη διαιτα των 24 ημερων,μηπως και αναπτερωθει το ηθικο μου..Δεν μπορω αλλο αυτην την κατασταση και δε γινεται με τιποτα να αλλαξω γνωμη..Θα την κανω 2-3 φορες,να χασω καμια 20αρια κιλα,να ειμαι γυρω στα (ανεκτα) 69-70 κιλα..Μετα θα παω σε διαιτολογο για μια διατροφη "επανενταξης" μετα τη χημικη και θα αρχισω γυμναστηριο κι απο κει και περα οσο χασω..ναι,τα χω σκεφτει ολα..
κανεις αλλος που να ακολουθησε τη διαιτα αυτη??

----------


## Zwh_ed

TEST

----------


## Zwh_ed

πώς να σβήσω το παλιό τικεράκι ρε παιδιά?

----------


## Zwh_ed

συγγώμη που σας πρήζω..

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Τα πραγματα με μενα δεν ειναι ευχαριστα! Η αυτοπεποιθηση ειναι κατω απο το 0.Σημερα κλεινω ενα μηνα διατροφηs,με τα ww.Ειμαι ευχαριστημενη στο οτι δεν πεινασα με την διατροφη αυτη.Η ζυγαρια εχει φαει γερο κολλημα.Ολοι μα ολοι στον περιβαλλον μου,οικογενειακο και φιλικο,απορουν τοσο πολυ με τον οργανισμο μου,τρωω σε κανονικεs μεριδεs και λιγοτερο,ποτε δεν τρωω ολο το φαγητο μου,Ο μεταβολισμοs μου δεν καει καθολου ευκολα,αποτελεσμα 1 μηνα εκλεισα σημερα απωλεια 15 μερεs 2kg,σημερα 30 μερεs 0κg,πηρα και αυτα που εχασα.Πηγα εκανα εξετασειs για θυροιδη,δεν εχω,ολα καθαρα.Αποφασισα να παρω τα LIPOTOX και τα πηρα,5 μερα σημερα,καμμια διαφορα στη ζυγαρια,ειμαι πολυ απελπισμενη,παρα πολυ,η ψυχολογια μου σπαραλια,ενω ξεκινησα τοσο θετικα,την εκανα την διατροφη ολοσωστα!Αυτο με τον μεταβολισμο μου συμβαινει εδω και 1 χρονο,δεν χανω,και αν χασω 3-4 kg,τα περνω σε 10 μερεs.ειμαι 125κg,εχω ΑΠΝΟΙΕΣ ΥΠΝΟΥ,ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ,Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ 20 ΚG,NA XAΘΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ.BOHΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ PLEASEEE  :Frown:

----------


## myrtali

Ξεκίνησα δίαιτα τη Δευτέρα, ως τώρα δεν έχασα ουτε γραμ. Ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα, φυσικά ξέρω πως είναι λάθος, το σωστό είναι 1 φορά τη βδομάδα, αλλά βιάζομαι να δω κάποιο αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## myrtali

Amarilys πώς τα πας με τη συντήρηση μετά τη δίαιτα; Κράτησες τα κιλά που έχασες;
ʼσχετο...πως βάζουμε smilies μέσα στο κείμενο που γράφουμε;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Glykoula,

έχεις σκεφτεί να ξεκινήσεις κάποιο είδος γυμναστικής? Σίγουρα θα δώσει ώθηση στο μεταβολισμό σου κι ίσως ξεκολλήσει κι η παλιοζυγαριά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

GLYKOULA,
μήπως θα πρεπε να κάνεις κι αλλες εξετάσεις εκτός του θυροειδή, όπως για σάκχαρο( την γλυκοζιλιομένη αιμοσφαιρίνη) και διάφορες άλλες ορμονικές που μπορεί να δημιουργούν τρελλή κατακράτηση στον οργανισμό σου.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου να αποφύγεις οτιδήποτε χημικό όπως τα λιποτοξ. Υπομονή.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## vivianoula

απο 65,7-> 64,8...
επιτέλους κατεβαίνω.,.. ξέρετε πόσα "οχι" σε σουβλάκια χρειάστηκε να πω;;;

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by myrtali_
> ʼσχετο...πως βάζουμε smilies μέσα στο κείμενο που γράφουμε;


Κι επειδή κι εγώ κάποτε παιδεύτηκα μέχρι να μάθω πως βγαίνουν οι φατσούλες σου παραθέτω τον τρόπο της καθεμίας,
αλλά με ένα κενό ανάμεσα στα δύο σύμβολα για να φανεί (εσύ δηλαδή δε θα το βάλεις)

: ) =  :Smile: 

: ( =  :Frown: 

; ) =  :Wink: 

: P = :P

: D =  :Big Grin: 

: o =  :Embarrassment: 

: cool: =  :Cool:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> GLYKOULA,
> μήπως θα πρεπε να κάνεις κι αλλες εξετάσεις εκτός του θυροειδή, όπως για σάκχαρο( την γλυκοζιλιομένη αιμοσφαιρίνη) και διάφορες άλλες ορμονικές που μπορεί να δημιουργούν τρελλή κατακράτηση στον οργανισμό σου.
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου να αποφύγεις οτιδήποτε χημικό όπως τα λιποτοξ. Υπομονή.
> Καλή συνέχεια.


και για πολυκιστικές ψαξε μήπως εχεις χτυπάνε και στα κιλα σε μερικές όπως εμενα  :Frown:

----------


## myrtali

NADINE σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!! :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Λοιπόν παιδια σήμερα αρχίζω είμαι 113,9 με 1,80ύψος Καλό κουραγιο σε όλους μας*

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καραμελίτσα,ήρθες κι έβαλες χρώμα στη ζωή μας!
Βέβαια,λίγο ζηλεύω εγώ ειδικά με το λιλαλί,
που είναι το χρώμα μου τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια,
αλλά,όπως όλα,θα το αντέξω και αυτό!  :Smile: 
Καλή δύναμη και επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια σου!
Φιλάκια ζαχαρένια!

----------


## karamela_ed

*σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κουκλίτσα, κι εγω τρελαίνομαι με αυτο το χρωμα. Ελπίζω την άλλη Δευτερα να σας πω ευχαριστα νεα, όπως και να ακουσω απο εσας ευχαριστα. Πιστευω πως ο ενας δινει δυναμη στον αλλον σε αυτο το φορουμ.*

----------


## popi28_ed

Geia sas paidia,eimai kainourgia edw.Eftsasa 100 kila,ta teleutaia 4 xronia exw parei 40 kila.Panta imoun gyrw sta 60.Exw xekinisei mia mikri prospatheia,elpizw na ta kataferw!Filia

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλη επιτυχία κουκλίτσα*

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς μας ήρθες,Ποπάκι!
Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Καλή δύναμη σε όλες/ όλους  :Smile: 
Δεν έχω τικεράκι και δεν κρατάω και πολύ καλές σημειώσεις αλλά πριν από περίπου 6 μήνες ξύπνησα νιώθοντας οτι θα κάνω εμετό και θα πνιγώ, ήταν αντίδραση του στομαχιού μου σε μιαν ακόμα υπερφαγική ημέρα.
Τρομοκρατήθηκα.
Ένιωσα οτι ζύγιζα ένα τόνο , στην πραγματικότητα ζύγιζα κοντά στα 100 κιλά αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα ακριβώς γιατί την επομένη αδιαθέτησα και όπως έχω παρατηρήσει τις παραμονές η ζυγαριά μου δείχνει αρκετά επάνω.
Έφτασα στα 95 πολύ γρήγορα, 90 επίσης γρήγορα.
Ήταν όμως οδυνηρό ψυχολογικά και σωματικά.
Επί 2,5 χρόνια "στούμπωνα" το στομάχι μου κάθε μέρα με διπλές παραγγελείες από ντελίβερυ και στο ενδιάμεσο έτρωγα με τα κιλά τυρόπιττες και γλυκά.
Αυτοτιμωρία, κατάθλιψη.Κατάθλιψη και πάλι.
Ένα χάος, είχα πιάσει πάτο.
Πέρασα ένα καλοκαίρι με "κολλημένο" το στόμα μου και αίσθηση αδυναμίας λόγω της αυστηρής διατροφής πυο είχα υιοθετήσει.
Μετά από τα 80 κιλά άρχισα να είμαι διαφορετική.
Ένιωθα αλλιώς και δεν είχα πια κρίσεις υπερφαγίας.
Τα υπόλοιπα 10 κιλά τα έχασα σαν παιχνίδι, δεν το κατάλαβα και σήμερα μετά από μια μικρή παρασπονδία είδα να έχω χάσει άλλα 3 κιλά και το λίπος μου στο 18,5%. 
19% να πω ή και 20% ακόμα αν κάνω μια πιο αξιόπιστη μέτρηση.
Στην πρώτη μου λιπομέτρηση περνούσα το 36 % και δεν την είχα κάνει στην αρχή της διατροφικής μου προσπάθειας..σκεφτείτε.
Λέω να χάσω ακόμα ένα κιλάκι ως τα Χριστούγεννα έτσι για το καλό  :Smile: 
Δεν βιάζομαι πια, δεν αγχώνομαι, ξέρω οτι στι γιορτές κάτι θα φάμε παραπάνω όλοι μας αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Είμαι λίγο περίεργη να δω ποιο θα είναι αυτό το "κάτι" παραπάνω για μένα επειδή περισσότερο ανέπτυξα μηχανισμούς φρένου στην υπερφαγία μου παρά υστερικη΄προσκόλληση σε συγκεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο.
Έτσι όπως νιώθω αυτόν τον καιρό νομίζω οτι μερικά γραμμάρια θα τα χάσω και μέσα στις γιορτές.
Όλα γίνονται όταν το θέλουμε και ξέρουμε γιατί το θέλουμε..
Υπομονή !

----------


## karamela_ed

*Κορίτσια για να μην βγω εκτός δείτε λίγο το θέμα Περίοδος*

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by daBubbleBlue_
> Όλα γίνονται όταν το θέλουμε και ξέρουμε γιατί το θέλουμε..


Πολύ σωστό αυτό!
Αν δεν είμαστε ακόμα εκεί,ίσως θα έπρεπε να αναλογιστούμε τους λόγους για τους οποίους ΔΕΝ το θέλουμε κι ας πιστεύουμε φορές το αντίθετο...
Δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι όποιος έχει επιπλέον βάρος και κάνει όλο δίαιτες για να το χάσει ότι ενδόμυχα κι ίσως και υποσυνείδητα το επιθυμεί το αποτέλεσμα αυτό.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τα χαμένα κιλά ξαναμπαίνουν.Αν πραγματικά το επιθυμούσε,εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας,θα το είχε καταφέρει!
Ο φόβος του αγνώστου,η ανασφάλεια,κάποια προσκόλληση στο παρελθόν μας και τόσα άλλα μπορεί να είναι ικανά να μη θέλουμε να πάμε παραπέρα...
Πρόσφατα άκουσα ότι όταν η ψυχή νοσεί έχουμε την ανάγκη να πονέσει και το σώμα μας,να σωματοποιήσουμε τον πόνο...
Για να ξεμπερδέψουμε μια για πάντα με το επιπλέον βάρος,για να αποκτήσουμε επιτέλους τη σωστή σχέση με το φαγητό δεν αρκεί ακόμα μία δίαιτα...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by daBubbleBlue_
> Όλα γίνονται όταν το θέλουμε και ξέρουμε γιατί το θέλουμε..
> 
> 
> ...


*τωρα τι να πω με αυτο το ποστ? είσαι μεσα στο μυαλό μου*

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Nadine μου, όταν στο παρελθόν, πριν το μακρόχρονο επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας μου ,πέρασα κάτι πολύ επώδυνο, δεν το είχα ρίξει μεν στο φαγητό- τότε- αλλά για να μπορώ να βγάλω τη μέρα μου με όλον εκείνο τον πόνο μέσα μου, έκλεινα τα μάτια μου και προσπαθούσα να φανταστώ οτι πονούσα σωματικά για να μπορέσω λιγάκι, κάπως, να ανακουφιστώ.
Εκείνη την εποχή έτυχε να χτυπήσω σε ένα ελαφρύ ατύχημα και φυσικά πονούσα πολύ αν και ευτυχώς δεν είχα πάθει σχεδόν τίποτα.
Το πιστεύεις ή όχι, εκείνος ο σωματικός πόνος ήταν πολύ προτιμότερος από τον άλλον που ένιωθα μέσα μου.
Επομένως ναι, έχεις δίκιο..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Το πιστεύω...το ξέρω...το ζω...
Με την ελπίδα σύντομα να χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ παρελθοντικό χρόνο...  :Smile:

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Δεν το συζητώ , θα το κάνεις...
Ξέρεις πόσα one size μπορύμε να ξετρυπώσουμε σ' αυτήν την πόλη χωρίς να ξεπαραδιαστούμε?
Τα ρέστα θα τα ακουμπάμε στους χυμούς από ρόδι με 0 σάκχαρα και στους σολωμούς !!
Έλα και το 2009 θα το τελιώσουμε σαν άλλες Τζόαν Κόλλινς τσιμπώντας μόνο χαβιάρι και πίνοντας lime. 
(Εγώ δεν θα πίνω σαμπάνια γιατί με χαλάει και με κάνει κακό κορίτσι)

----------


## device

εγώ πάντως φανταζόμουν να πεθαίνω, μέσα σε πολύ αίμα, από όπλο ή μαχαίρι. Κάπου άκουσα ότι λέγεται αυτοκτονικός ιδεασμός αλλά σίγουρη δεν είμαι καθώς δεν ρώτησα ψυχίατρο ποτέ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

device μου,
έψαξα λίγο στο δίκτυο για τον αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό,που ανέφερες...
(Θυμάμαι ο όρος αυτός είχε πολύ χρησιμοποιηθεί για την απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας ενός δικηγόρου...)
Θα εστιάσω στον παρελθοντικό χρόνο,που χρησιμοποίησες 
και θα ευχηθώ να είναι πλέον όλα αυτά πίσω σου κι εκεί να μείνουν!

----------


## device

μακάρι αν και δεν ήταν τόσο οδυνηρό όσο ακούγεται. και εγώ εκεί προτοάκουσα τον όρο και πολύ μετα εμαθα τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## karamela_ed

*σημερα ειμαι 113,6 και τελευταια ημερα που ειμαι αδιαθετη, κατι ειναι και το μισο κιλάκι :/*

----------


## karamela_ed

*σημερα ειμαι 113,6 και τελευταια ημερα που ειμαι αδιαθετη, κατι ειναι και το μισο κιλάκι :/*

----------


## fatsoula

Eπιτελους μπηκε το ιντερνετ!!!
Εχω κολλησει στα κιλα γαμωτο!!!οχι πως κανω και 100% την διαιτα...εχω ξεφυγει καπως...!
68 ειμαι πλεον...! 24 ειναι να παω διαιτολογο να με ζυγισει αν και δεν νομιζω να εχω χασει κατι!
Παντως ειναι φοβερο πως με αυτα τα λιγα κιλα που εχω χασει εχει αλλαξει καπως η ψυχολογια μου....!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Λιγα τα λες εσυ τα 9 κιλα που εχεις χασει?????
τι λες βρε!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Λιγα τα λες εσυ τα 9 κιλα που εχεις χασει?????
τι λες βρε!!!!!!

----------


## fatsoula

τα λεω λιγα γιατι βλεποντας το τικερακι ...εχω ακομα πολυυ δρομο μπροστα μου!  :Frown:  
που θα μ παει δεν θα τα χασω.....ααααααχχ αυτη την ατιμη στιγμη περιμενω!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by fatsoula_
> τα λεω λιγα γιατι βλεποντας το τικερακι ...εχω ακομα πολυυ δρομο μπροστα μου!  
> που θα μ παει δεν θα τα χασω.....ααααααχχ αυτη την ατιμη στιγμη περιμενω!!!


Κι όμως το τικεράκι σου δείχνει πως απέχεις ελάχιστα από το μέσο της διαδρομής. Μετά θα μετράς αντίστροφα. Για δες το κι έτσι!!!!
Καλή Δύναμη
Καλή συνέχεια φατσούλα

----------


## eva_5

Γειά σας και από εμένα.! =)
Λοιπόν.
Τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 61.4
Και εχ9ές έδειξε 60.5  :Big Grin: 
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη. =]

----------


## karamela_ed

Σήμερα 112,4 -1,2 αυτη την εβδομάδα  :Big Grin:

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!!...Δυστυχώς έχω ξεφύγει για αλλη μια φορά....113,5kg, +2kg.. :Frown:

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!!...Δυστυχώς έχω ξεφύγει για αλλη μια φορά....113,5kg, +2kg.. :Frown:

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!!...Δυστυχώς έχω ξεφύγει για αλλη μια φορά....113,5kg, +2kg.. :Frown:

----------


## device

Μην απογοητεύεσαι myrtali, κι εγώ που ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί με βρήκα 65.5. Ευτυχώς αδιαθέτησα χτες και περιμένω πώς και πως να ξεφουσκώσω. Δεν αλλάζω τικεράκι, δεν αλλάζω διατροφή προς το αυστηρότερο, δεν κάνω υπερβολές. Μόνο stick to the programm και όλα θα έρθουν στην ώρα τους.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

γεια σαs!ειμαι παρα πολυ απογοιτευμενη,δεν κατεβενει η ζυγαρια με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,στην κυριολεξια,αποτελεσμα και πειναω και δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα,ειμαι σε δυσκολη φαση,φοβαμαι οτι θα παθω καταθλιψη,δοκιμασα τα παντα,αλλα τιποτα,και το θελω τοσοοοοο μα τοσοοοο πολυ,μεσα απο την ψυχη μου βρε παιδια,αλλα ματαια!διαιτα εκανα,γυμναστικη εκανα,εξετασεισ αιματοσ εκανα,δεν μπορει κανεισ να με καταλαβει.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΩ,ΣΑΣ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ,ΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ,ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ!ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΑΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ!ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΚΙΛΩΝ,ΑΣ ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ,ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ.


125ΚG META APO 1 MHNA 40 MERES ΔΙΑΙΤΑ! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΙΛΑ!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

γεια σαs!ειμαι παρα πολυ απογοιτευμενη,δεν κατεβενει η ζυγαρια με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,στην κυριολεξια,αποτελεσμα και πειναω και δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα,ειμαι σε δυσκολη φαση,φοβαμαι οτι θα παθω καταθλιψη,δοκιμασα τα παντα,αλλα τιποτα,και το θελω τοσοοοοο μα τοσοοοο πολυ,μεσα απο την ψυχη μου βρε παιδια,αλλα ματαια!διαιτα εκανα,γυμναστικη εκανα,εξετασεισ αιματοσ εκανα,δεν μπορει κανεισ να με καταλαβει.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΩ,ΣΑΣ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ,ΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ,ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ!ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΑΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ!ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΚΙΛΩΝ,ΑΣ ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ,ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ.


125ΚG META APO 1 MHNA 40 MERES ΔΙΑΙΤΑ! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΙΛΑ!

----------


## device

Δεν είμαι ειδικός, δεν ξέρω τι τρως αλλά μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι ίσως να χρειάζεται να τονώσεις το μεταβολισμό σου. Νομίζω ότι ένα είναι το κόλπο να χάνει κανέις κιλά: υπομονή, επιμονή και ΟΧΙ στις υπερβολές. Αν θες μας λες τι δίαιτα κάνεις, στην έδωσε διαιτολόγος;

----------


## fatsoula

Γλυκουλα ειδα πως κανεις διαιτα με ww... ισως να μην ειναι η καταλληλη για σενα!
Δοκιμασες να πας σε διατροφολογο?
Το λεω αυτο γιατι εγω πηγαινω και εχω δει καλα αποτελεσματα μεχρι στιγμης!
Οπως εχω ξαναπει ημουν 100 κιλα και με διατροφολογο σε λιγους μηνες ειχα φτασει 80 και απο κει και περα στα 77 ξαναξεκινησα με διατροφολογο και σημερα ειναι να παω να δω ποσα ακομα εχασα!
Σκεψου και αυτη την λυση!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

device kai fatsoula,ξεκινησα απο 5 μαιου διαιτα,ww,εχασα 2 κιλα,τα οποια την επομενη εβδομαδα πηρα παλι,το κολλημα του μεταβολισμου μου,ειναι πανω απο 6-7 μηνεs παρατησα την διαιτα των ww,εκανα μια διαιτα που μου ειχε δωσει διαιτολογοσ,+πηρα τα χαπια τα lipotox,εχασα και απο αυτη 2 κιλα σε 10 ημερεσ,την επομενη τα ξαναπηρα,συνεχισα την διαιτα+lipotox+gumnastiki=αποτελεσμ α 0.Ισωs ακουγετε κουφο,κι ομωs,μου συμβαινει,το καλοκαιρι που μασ περασε εκανα διαιτα με διαιτολογο-διατροφολογο 2,5 μηνεs,απωλεια βαρουσ 3 κιλα,τα οποια ξαναπηρα,ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ!!! συνεχιζωνταs την διαιτα,και η διαιτολογοs μου ειπε το εξηs:KOITA ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ,ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΑΝΕ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ,ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΧΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ 10,20 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ,ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΗΝ (ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΙΚΗ)ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ,ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ,ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ!!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ,ΚΡΙΜΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ.ΕΛΕΟΣ,ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ!ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...... :Frown: , :Frown: , :Frown: , :Frown:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

fatsoula,ξεχασα να σε ρωτισω,μιασ και εχεισ αποτελεσματα απο την διαιτολογοσ σου,και ειμαι περιπου στα κιλα που ισουν εσυ,θελεισ να μου δωσεισ την διαιτα σου,στο λεω απλα γιατι ειναι κατι δοκιμασμενο,εχεισ δει αποτελεσματα,θα με βοηθουσε πολυ να ξερεισ,και οχι μονο εμενα αρκετο κοσμο που θελει να χασει βαροσ!! :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φοβάμαι ότι οι δίαιτες θα έπρεπε να είναι αυστηρά προσωπικές για να παραμείνουν ασφαλείς για όποιον τις εφαρμόσει...
Εξάλλου τ'αποτελέσματα τους δεν είναι ίδια για όλους!Παίζουν κι άλλοι παράμετροι ρόλο...Κι ούτε χάνουν όλοι κιλά υγιεινά.
Ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να άλλαζες εσύ διατροφολόγο και να ψάχνατε ενδελεχώς αποκλειστικά τη δική σου περίπτωση
(πιθανώς και με κάποιες νέες εξετάσεις) γιατί όντως ακούγεται ιδιάζουσα...Μη χάνεις την πίστη σου!Απλά άλλαξε κάτι...
Παρεπειπτόντως αν ψάξεις τη λέξη "μεταβολισμός"θα βρεις κάποιες πληροφορίες κι εδώ μέσα...Ίσως κάτι χρήσιμο βρεις...
Εύχομαι σύντομα να απεγκλωβιστείς και να ξαναβρείς το χαμόγελο σου!Καλή σου δύναμη!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ NADINE  :Smile:

----------


## device

Σήμερα, 6 μέρες μετά είμαι στα 63.4! Μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι έχασα 2 κιλά αλλά το 65.5 ήταν από κατακράτηση υγρών και γιαυτό δεν είχα αλλάξει καν το τικεράκι. Αλλά και πάλι 1 κιλό μες στα χριστούγεννα δεν είξναι λίγο!

----------


## lola_ed

ΝΑΝΤΙΝ ποσο υψος εχεις; χρονια πολλα!!! 
ΓΛΥΚΟΥΛΑ μην απογοητευεσαι ψαξε λιγο τον θυρεοειδη σου εγω εκανα τρια χρονια να τον βρω οι εξετασεις αιματος βγαιναν καλες αλλα οταν εκανα υπερηχο εκει φανηκε.

η ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε και ο καρδιολογος για να λειτουργει ο μεταβολισμος θελει ασκηση μονο διατροφη δεν φτανει οχι δυσκολη ασκηση οταν εχεις πολλα κιλα θελει περπατημα γρηγορο σταθερο η ποδηλατο η διαδρομο ισιο.αεροβια ασκηση 30 λεπτα το πρωι και 30 το απογευμα.

οταν κολαμε σε διαιτα μια μερα με βραστες πατατες μας βοηθαει να ξεκολησουμε απο διατροφολογο αυτο.
Μετα την πρωτοχρονια ξεκιναω και εγω συστηματικα και ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να τα καταφερω.Τωρα προσπαθω να μην παρω τουλαχιστον .

----------


## lola_ed

ΝΑΝΤΙΝ ποσο υψος εχεις; χρονια πολλα!!! 
ΓΛΥΚΟΥΛΑ μην απογοητευεσαι ψαξε λιγο τον θυρεοειδη σου εγω εκανα τρια χρονια να τον βρω οι εξετασεις αιματος βγαιναν καλες αλλα οταν εκανα υπερηχο εκει φανηκε.

η ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε και ο καρδιολογος για να λειτουργει ο μεταβολισμος θελει ασκηση μονο διατροφη δεν φτανει οχι δυσκολη ασκηση οταν εχεις πολλα κιλα θελει περπατημα γρηγορο σταθερο η ποδηλατο η διαδρομο ισιο(.αεροβια ασκηση) 30 λεπτα το πρωι και 30 το απογευμα.

οταν κολαμε σε διαιτα μια μερα με βραστες πατατες μας βοηθαει να ξεκολησουμε απο διατροφολογο αυτο.
Μετα την πρωτοχρονια ξεκιναω και εγω συστηματικα και ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να τα καταφερω.Τωρα προσπαθω να μην παρω τουλαχιστον .

----------


## myrtali

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους , το 2009 μακάρι να επιτύχουμε όλοι τους στόχους μας!!
Όσο για το ζύγισμα... αυτές τις μέρες είμαι ή από καναπέ σε καναπέ τρώγοντας κουραμπιέδες και μελομακάρονα ή σε τραπέζια με φίλους. Δεν έχω ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ακόμα, μάλλον φοβάμαι αυτό που θ' αντικρύσω και όλο το αναβάλλω!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

KAΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!2009 ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΗΘΩ!ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΤΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΦΑΓΙΑΣ.ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ``ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΙΚΑ``ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΣΕΙΝΗΔΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΩΣ SECURITY.XAXAXA,ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ!ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΜΠΙΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΙΡΙΣΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΒΟΥΤΗΡΟ,ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΑΡΝΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ,ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ 8-9 ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΕΣΦΑΞΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΝΑΚΙ,ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΙΣΕΙ,ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ,Ε ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ!ΙΣΩΣ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΑ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ,ΔΕΝ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ,ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ.ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΕΝΥΧΤΑΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ,ΠΗΓΑ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΟΤΟ ΕΙΠΙΑ,ΤΖΙΝ ΣΚΕΤΟ.ΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ,ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΟΤΙ ``Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΑΞΗ``,ΑΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΦΙΛΤΡΑΡΟΝΤΑΙ.ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΑΤΕ,ΚΑΙ ΡΙΞΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΥΖΟΥΚΙΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ.ΧΑΧΑΧ,ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!  :Smile: , :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

lola μου,
πρώτη φορά με ρωτάνε το ύψος μου κι όχι το βάρος μου!Καλό κι αυτό γι' αλλαγή!
Νομίζω κάπου στο 1,68...Ξέρεις,με τα χρόνια κονταίνω...Δε μου φτάνουν όλα τ'αλλα...
Πάντως μου λείπουν λίγα μέτρα για να γίνει φυσιολογικό το υπάρχον βάρος μου...

----------


## GLUKOULA28

lola αρχισα και γυμναστικη και διατα,ειμαστε περιπου στα ιδια κιλα με περιπου ιδιο επιθυμητο στοχο  :Stick Out Tongue: ,ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε και στο ευχομαι ολοψυχα,αν και τωρα τελευταια με προβληματιζει το θεμα χαλαρωση,σκεφτομαι οτι μετα απο τοσα κιλα 55-60 κιλα απωλεια,ολο αυτο το δερμα πωs θα σφηξει,και σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα,για διορθωτικη επεμβαση τηs χαλαρωσηs,δεν το συζητω,εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι μια απο τηs ποιο επωδυνεs,ραμματα,πληγεs κτλ,δεν τα παω καθολου καλα,με αυτα.Ακομα και με μια απλη ενεση μπορει να λιποθυμησω,φοβαμαι απιστευτα γιατρουs,σοσοκομεια,ποσο μαλλον χειρουγεια,αs ελπισουμε οτι ο καλοs θεουληs θα βοηθησει να μην φτασουμε εκει.
φιλια  :Smile: )

----------


## device

Είμαι ακόμα στα 63.8. Τουλάχιστον δεν πήρα κιλά και μάλλον χάνω λίπος γιατί όλοι μου λένε ότι αδυνάτισα. Υπομονή (εξακολουθώ να) έχω, έχω και επιμονή. 1 μήνας και 7 μέρες προσεγμένη διατροφή δεν είναι και λίγος, αλλά ούτε και πολύς. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει ναι συνεχίσω όλο το χρόνο έτσι.

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας!!
Λοιπόν είμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ, πριν λίγο έκανα εγγραφή...
Χάρηκα πολύ μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει μια τέτοια ιστοσελίδα....
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ το σώστο θέμα, παρόλα αυτά θα σας γράψω αυτά που θέλω....
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα δίαιτα... Είμαι 18 χρονών, 1,75 και 89 κιλά...
Πέρυσι είχα κάνει μια δίαιτα ενώ ήμουν 93 κιλά και είχα φτάσει στα 80... Αλλά δυστυχώς μόλις σταμάτησα τη δίαιτα, τα ξαναπήρα και σήμερα εφτασα να είμαι στα 89 κιλά...
Πόσα κιλά λέτε πως θα πρέπει να χάσω για να είμαι κανονική; Εγώ πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να πάω γύρω στα 65... Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι πως ποτέ δεν ήμουν τόσο αδύνατη....
Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως βάζετε αυτό το διάγραμμα με τα κιλά στην υπογραφή σας..
Ελπίζω να χάσω κάποια κιλά και να σας ενημερώνω, να με υποστηρίζετε και να σας υποστηρίζω όσο μπορώ.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά, Κατερίνα.

----------


## fatsoula

Καλη χρονια και απο μενα!Μακαρι ολοι να πετυχουμε τον στοχο μας το 2009!!!
Χαθηκα παλι λογο δουλειας...τρεξιματα...γιορτ ες...!!Περασαν και αυτα!!Πισω στην ρουτινα και στο συμμαζεμα πλεον αφου το ξεφτυλισα αλλα χαλαρα δεν τα παραταω...εβγαλα το αχτι μου..εφαγα αρκετα θα ελεγα και το καλο ειναι πως απλα παρεμεινα στα ιδια κιλα ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ!
67,5 δηλαδη!
Γλυκουλα συγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω!Απλα θα συμφωνησω με την Νadine!!!
Υστερα απο την διατροφολογο μου ειμαι παρα πολυ ικανοποιημενη...!Εχω τα φαγητα που τρωω χωρις στερησεις απλα με μετρο!
Impossible καλως μας ηρθες..καλη επιτυχια και ευχομαι να φτασεις στον στοχο σου και εσυ!
Δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σου πω ποσα πρεπει να χασεις...!
Μονη σου ξεκινας διαιτα η με καποιον ειδικο?
Ελπιζω να μην στερεισαι.....δεν ειναι καλο!
Για την υπογραφη τωρα...εγω προσωπικα ειχα πατησει στο τικερακι αλλου,με πηγε στην σελιδα και εφτιαξα το δικο μου τικερακι!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

imposible, είσαι μικρή ακόμη και μπορείς με μεγάλη ευκολία να φτιάξεις ότι σε χαλάει.. χάσε κιλά και γυμνάσου. ειδικά στην ηλικία σου , τα πάντα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα. 
η συμβουλή μου είναι να μην αφήσεις αυτά τα κιλά πολύ καιρό πάνω σου και να γυμναστείς οπωσδήποτε με ότι σε ευχαριστεί!

ξεκίνα χωρίς άγχος και βιασύνη και θα δεις! όσον αφορά τον στόχο των 65 κιλών, μια χαρά το βρίσκω...κορμάρα, γιατί όχι ;

----------


## Βιβή_ed

imposible, είσαι μικρή ακόμη και μπορείς με μεγάλη ευκολία να φτιάξεις ότι σε χαλάει.. χάσε κιλά και γυμνάσου. ειδικά στην ηλικία σου , τα πάντα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα. 
η συμβουλή μου είναι να μην αφήσεις αυτά τα κιλά πολύ καιρό πάνω σου και να γυμναστείς οπωσδήποτε με ότι σε ευχαριστεί!

ξεκίνα χωρίς άγχος και βιασύνη και θα δεις! όσον αφορά τον στόχο των 65 κιλών, μια χαρά το βρίσκω...κορμάρα, γιατί όχι ;

----------


## Βιβή_ed

imposible, είσαι μικρή ακόμη και μπορείς με μεγάλη ευκολία να φτιάξεις ότι σε χαλάει.. χάσε κιλά και γυμνάσου. ειδικά στην ηλικία σου , τα πάντα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα. 
η συμβουλή μου είναι να μην αφήσεις αυτά τα κιλά πολύ καιρό πάνω σου και να γυμναστείς οπωσδήποτε με ότι σε ευχαριστεί!

ξεκίνα χωρίς άγχος και βιασύνη και θα δεις! όσον αφορά τον στόχο των 65 κιλών, μια χαρά το βρίσκω...κορμάρα, γιατί όχι ;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by impossible_
> Γειά σας!!
> Λοιπόν είμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ, πριν λίγο έκανα εγγραφή...
> Χάρηκα πολύ μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει μια τέτοια ιστοσελίδα....
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ το σώστο θέμα, παρόλα αυτά θα σας γράψω αυτά που θέλω....
> Σήμερα ξεκίνησα δίαιτα... Είμαι 18 χρονών, 1,75 και 89 κιλά...
> Πέρυσι είχα κάνει μια δίαιτα ενώ ήμουν 93 κιλά και είχα φτάσει στα 80... Αλλά δυστυχώς μόλις σταμάτησα τη δίαιτα, τα ξαναπήρα και σήμερα εφτασα να είμαι στα 89 κιλά...
> Πόσα κιλά λέτε πως θα πρέπει να χάσω για να είμαι κανονική; Εγώ πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να πάω γύρω στα 65... Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι πως ποτέ δεν ήμουν τόσο αδύνατη....
> Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως βάζετε αυτό το διάγραμμα με τα κιλά στην υπογραφή σας..
> ...


Μην βάζεις μεγάλους στόχους. Ο κάθε σωματότυπος έχει τα δικά του κιλά. Μπορεί -ας πούμε- να πας 75 κιλά και να δείχνεις μια χαρά και τα 65 να σε δείχνουν ...κοκκάλω! Στο λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Μάθε να τρως σωστά κι όπως πρότεινε και η Βιβή γυμνάσου. Είσαι σε μια θαυμάσια ηλικία να φτιάξεις σούπερ σωματάκι, γυμνασμένο και σφιχτό και φυσικά να το αγαπήσεις το σώμα σου όπως είναι. 
Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι και προσπάθησε να μην κάνεις αυστηρή δίαιτα. Όσο πιο αργά χάνεις τα κιλά σου τόσο το καλύτερο! Αυτό είναι δεδομένο!



Κατ'άλλα τώρα, να περάσω στα δικά μου. Γύρω στα 100 κιλά ήμουν πριν τις γιορτές, έφαγα πολύ και έβαλα 11 και κάτι γραμμάρια. Μου'ρθε ντουβρουτζάς όταν το είδα αυτό. Από χθες που είχα το πρώτο ζύγισμα μέχρι και σήμερα φύγανε τα πρώτα 3.5. Ευτυχώς που δεν το άφησα κι άρχισα δίαιτα αμέσως!

----------


## Christina_h_

Θα πω και γω τα δικά μου...
Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 78 κιλά (το ύψος μου είναι 1,76).
Αισθάνομαι καλά όταν είμαι κάτω από 70 κιλά.
Σπανίως βέβαια συμβαίνει αυτό.
Μια και είναι η αρχή ενός καινούριου χρόνου όμως, και μπήκε αισιόδοξα για μένα (εύχομαι και για σας), είπα να ξεκινήσω σήμερα μιας και ξεσηκώθηκα από την παρέα σας.
Επέλεξα έναν θερμιδομετρητή που είχε ποστάρει κάποιος εδώ, και αρχίζω με θερμίδες.
Έχω δίαιτες από διαιτολόγους που είχα πάει παλιότερα, αλλά κάνουν κακό στην ψυχολογία μου πια, με καταπιέζουν.
Ξεκινάω λοιπόν σιγά σιγά. 
Καλή μου επιτυχία, και καλή επιτυχία σε όσους ξεκινάτε σήμερα.

----------


## Christina_h_

Θα πω και γω τα δικά μου...
Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 78 κιλά (το ύψος μου είναι 1,76).
Αισθάνομαι καλά όταν είμαι κάτω από 70 κιλά.
Σπανίως βέβαια συμβαίνει αυτό.
Μια και είναι η αρχή ενός καινούριου χρόνου όμως, και μπήκε αισιόδοξα για μένα (εύχομαι και για σας), είπα να ξεκινήσω σήμερα μιας και ξεσηκώθηκα από την παρέα σας.
Επέλεξα έναν θερμιδομετρητή που είχε ποστάρει κάποιος εδώ, και αρχίζω με θερμίδες.
Έχω δίαιτες από διαιτολόγους που είχα πάει παλιότερα, αλλά κάνουν κακό στην ψυχολογία μου πια, με καταπιέζουν.
Ξεκινάω λοιπόν σιγά σιγά. 
Καλή μου επιτυχία, και καλή επιτυχία σε όσους ξεκινάτε σήμερα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή σου επιτυχία,Χριστινάκι!
Η αίσθηση που μου δίνεις είναι ενός συγκροτημένου και κατασταλαγμένου ανθρώπου...
Πιστεύω θα τα πας μια χαρά!Καλώς μας ήρθες και καλή δύναμη για ό,τι τυχόν αγωνίζεσαι στη ζωή σου!
(άσχετο:Τα σπιτάκια αυτά είναι και το δικό μου τικεράκι,στην οθόνη όμως τους υπολογιστή μου)

----------


## impossible_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια για το ενδιαφέρον!!!
Ξεκίνησα να κάνω δίαιτα μόνη μου, όχι με διαιτολόγο... Βασικά είμαι φοιτήτρια και επειδή είχα την καταπληκτικη (.....) ιδέα να μείνω μόνη μου, έχω πολλά και αυξημένα έξοδα... Οπότε, δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω τόσα χρήματα για διαιτολόγα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι άκουσα τρελές τιμές...
Επιπλέον, προσωπικά μου συμβαίνει κάτι παράξενο... Όταν κάποιος μου πεί συγκεκριμένα τί να κάνω και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τί να τρώω, εκνευρίζομαι μαζί του, τον απαξιώνω και εν τέλει δεν ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές του ενω ξέρω πως είναι σωστές μόνο και μόνο από αντίδραση...
Αξίζει επίσης να αναφέρω πως με τους διαιτολόγους έχω ένα...κόμπλεξ, ψιλοντρέπομαι να με ζυγίζει κάποιος...Αισθάνομαι άσχημα... Να φανταστείτε πως είστε οι μοναδικοι που ξέρετε τα κιλά μου..! Ούτε ο καλός μου, ούτε η κολλητή μου, κανείς! Είναι το μυστικό μας λοιπόν..(χιχιχι..!)
Περα από αυτά, η δίαιτα που κάνω τώρα έχει φέρει όσες φορές την έχω κάνει ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα... Απλά τις περισσότερες φορές δεν έχω υπομονή και όταν κάποια στιγμή η ζυγαριά κολλήσει, εκνευρίζομαι και τα παρατάω..
Όσον αφορά το θέμα των κιλών που πρέπει να χάσω θα συμφωνήσω πως είναι υποκειμενικό για κάθε σωματότυπο... Όποτε βλέπουμε, αναλόγως την εικόνα!
Πρέπει να πώ πάντως πως προσωπικά δε μισώ τον εαυτό μου επειδή έχω παραπάνω κιλά... Απλά, είμαι λίγο διορατική και καταλαβαίνω πως αν τώρα είμαι σε αυτά τα κιλά, μεγαλώνοντας θα αυξηθούν και θα ήθελα να προλάβω αυτό, όσο ακόμη ο μεταβολισμός είναι σύμμαχός μου... Και χαίρομαι που οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα δεν είστε μίζεροι και απελπισμένοι, αλλά άνθρωποι ελεύθεροι, γεμάτοι θέληση και υπομονή... Και αυτό που πάντα έλεγα όσες δίαιτες κι αν έκανα είναι πως πρέπει να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας πάντα είτε στα 120, είτε στα 80, είτε στα 50 κιλά και από εκεί και πέρα να προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο με βασικό στόχο την βελτίωση της υγείας μας αρχικά και όχι με αυτοσκοπό ένα τέλειο σώμα.. Εγώ προσωπικά έτσι σκέφτομαι....
Τέλος πάντων, πάλι πολλά είπα (ίδιον της σχολής μου είναι άλλωστε...) που σίγουρα θα τα έχετε ακούσει, αλλά αισθάνομαι άνετα μαζί σας και θα μου άρεσε να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας!
Νέα από το ζύγισμα θα σας πώ την Τετάρτη... Την Τετάρτη που πέρασε άρχισα, ας δούμε τί θα γίνει μετά πό μια εβδομάδα...
Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους σας, δύναμη και τώρα που περάσαν οι γιορτές οι παρασπονδίες είναι απολύτως καταδικαστέες!!!
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον κορίτσια!!!

Υ.Γ: Μήπως ξέρετε πώς μπορούμε να υπολογίζουμε πόσες θερμίδες σύμφωνα με τα κιλά και το ύψος μας πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε καθημερινά;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

*impossible*
συνήθως ένα κανονικό και νορμάλ διαιτολόγιο για απώλεια προτείνει τις 1500 θερμίδες. Που με υγιεινή διατροφή είναι μια χαρά και υπεραρκετές. Τώρα για το ύψος που έχεις κοίταξα στο βιβλιαράκι του θερμιδομετρητή και λέει από 1700-1900 θερμίδες για απώλεια που αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα χάνεις αργά αν κάνεις καθιστική ζωή αλλά αν είσαι σε τρέξιμο τότε είναι ότι πρέπει. Γενικά να ξέρεις προσπάθησε να μην κατέβεις τις 1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως.

----------


## myrtali

Aφήστε παιδιά , τόλμησα χτες να ανέβω στη ζυγαρια μετά από σχεδόν 3 βδομάδες κατανάλωσης γλυκών και έδειξε 115 kg !!! Ντουβουρτζάς μου είρθε!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Christina_h_

Βάλε στόχο από σήμερα...
Δεν πειράζει. Όλοι φάγαμε τους μπακλαβάδες και τους κουραμπιέδες (μιαμ!)
Πες, έφαγα, φχαριστήθηκα, τώρα με μέτρο από σήμερα.
ʼντε και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

*myrtali* μην πανικοβάλευεσαι κι εγώ του έδωσα και κατάλαβε στις γιορτές κι έβαλα 11 κιλά, αλλά το θετικό είναι ότι από προχθές που άρχισα να μπαίνω σε δίαιτα ήδη έφυγαν 3,5 κιλά. Στο λέω αυτό για να πάρεις θάρρος!

----------


## impossible_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία!!

Η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτές τις δύο μέρες που κάνω δίαιτα, λαμβάνω κάπου στις 1000 θερμίδες.. Υπολογίζω όμως και το ότι γενικά λόγω διαβάσματος κυρίως, κάθομαι.... Μόνο καθημερινά επιδιώκω (και μ'αρέσει!!!) να κάνω τη διαδρομή Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών-Καλλιθέα με τα πόδια.. 
Αν και μετά την εξεταστική, θα γραφώ και σε γυμναστήριο, γιατί πραγματικά έχει αποτελέσματα....

----------


## Μαρία._ed

1000; Είναι πολύ λίγες κοριτσάκι μου! Προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον να βάλεις περισσότερο γάλα και χυμούς. Τρώγε και παραπάνω φρούτα. Με τα διαβάσματα που θα'χεις θα χρειάζεσαι βιταμίνες οπωσδήποτε. Α, και πίνε νερό. Πολύ νερό! Αν δεν πίνεις πίνε με το ζόρι! Το σώμα χρειάζεται ενυδάτωση για να μπορέσει να αποβάλει τις τοξίνες και τα λίπη!

----------


## myrtali

*Μαρία* σε ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο!!

----------


## impossible_ed

> _Originally posted by myrtali_
> Aφήστε παιδιά , τόλμησα χτες να ανέβω στη ζυγαρια μετά από σχεδόν 3 βδομάδες κατανάλωσης γλυκών και έδειξε 115 kg !!! Ντουβουρτζάς μου είρθε!!!


Ε εντάξει, δεν πειράζει εγώ το χαρακτηρίζω θεμιτό.... Θα κάνεις τώρα δίαιτα πάλι και σε μια εβδομάδα θα έχουν φύγει τα γιορτινα κιλάκια, να είσαι σίγουρη...
Εγώ επειδή είχα καταλάβει μέσα στις γιορτές ότι παίρνω την κάτω βόλτα και η ζυγαριά μου την άνω, προσπάθησα να προσέχω, χωρίς ωστόσο να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά... Τί να το κάνω; Αφου και πάλι με πίκρανε! Δεν έτρωγα τουλάχιστον πιο ελεύθερα να τα κάνω 90 τουλάχιστον στρογγυλα;

Μαρία, και εγώ το βλέπω πως είναι λίγες οι θερμίδες, παρόλα αυτά όμως νιώθω καλά, δεν πεινάω (ακόμη).... Θα δώ με τον καιρό βέβαια...

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλησπέρα καλη χρονια και υγεια σε όλους Παδιά στις γιορτες μασούλησα τα γλυκάκια δεν κρατήθηκα με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω 2 κιλά ειμαι 114,5 τωρα*

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς το λιλαλί μας κορίτσι!
Δε νομίζω κάποιος από μας να μην μασούλησε γλυκάκια στις γιορτές...
Ουπς!Μου ήρθε ένας στο νου!Το τέρας πειθαρχίας, p_k!
Εξάλλου με όνομα γλυκό σαν καραμέλα...ίσως ήταν κι αναπόφευκτο! 
Όλοι λίγο πολύ κάμποσο πήραμε και τώρα ανασυγκροτούμαστε!
Εμπρός μαζί κι εσύ!Μη χάνεσαι...Καλή σου δύναμη!Φιλάκια!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα, και σίγουρα δεν έχω χάσει το ένα κιλό που λέει το ticker, απλά, επειδή έχω κλασική ζυγαριά που δεν δείχνει με ακρίβεια , φάνηκε σα να έχασα μισό κιλάκι.

δεν με νοιάζει όμως διότι δεν βασανίστηκα πολύ να το χάσω με την δίαιτα ww και έτσι , απλά συνεχίζω....

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βιβή αγόρασε μια ηλεκτρονική για να βλέπεις με ακρίβεια τα κιλά σου. Κι εγώ αναλογική είχα και δεν έβγαζα άκρη.

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας παιδιά!!
Λοιπόν, ημέρα ζυγίσματος και για 'μενα...
Έπειτα από μία εβδομάδα δίαιτας έχασα 3 κιλά, από 89 στα 86.. Είμαι ευχαριστημένη...
Εν τούτοις, δεν ενθουσιάζομαι καθώς ξέρω πως ο ρυθμός απώλειας βάρους τις επόμενες εβδομάδες δεν θα έιναι ο ίδιος.. Οπότε, θα οπλιστώ με υπομονή και θα περιμένω...
Πολλά φιλάκια και δύναμη!

----------


## NADINE_ed

impossible,πολύ σωστή η στάση σου!Έτσι μπράβο!
Ψυχραιμία και θα γίνουν δυνατά όλα όσα τώρα φαντάζουν ίσως αδύνατα!

"Δυνατά, δυνατά,γίναν όλα δυνατά τ' αδύνατα
Δυνατά , δυνατά,σ' ένα θέαμα κοινό
Δυνατά, δυνατά,κι όπως πάνε του χορού τα βήματα
με τα χέρια ανοιχτά όλα τα περιφρονώ"

όπως λέει κι η Λίνα...Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!Φιλιά!

----------


## Christina_h_

Ζυγίστηκα...δεν έκανα τίποτα..
όλο χαζομάρες έτρωγα την εβδομάδα που πέρασε...
δεν πειράζει.
Ραντεβού την άλλη εβδομάδα...
Καλή επιτυχία στους υπόλοιπους  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν πειράζει,Χριστινάκι...Είμαι σίγουρη πως την επόμενη θα τα πας μιά χαρά!Δε μασάμε!
Τώρα πατάς τη μύτη σου στο φούξια σπιτάκι,σε μία εβδομάδα θα έχεις μπει με τα τσαρούχια!
Μη σου πω πως πάμε κατευθείαν και για το πράσινο...Όπως και να'χει σε βλέπω συνέχεια να μετακομίζεις!

----------


## impossible_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> impossible,πολύ σωστή η στάση σου!Έτσι μπράβο!
> Ψυχραιμία και θα γίνουν δυνατά όλα όσα τώρα φαντάζουν ίσως αδύνατα!
> 
> "Δυνατά, δυνατά,γίναν όλα δυνατά τ' αδύνατα
> Δυνατά , δυνατά,σ' ένα θέαμα κοινό
> Δυνατά, δυνατά,κι όπως πάνε του χορού τα βήματα
> με τα χέρια ανοιχτά όλα τα περιφρονώ"
> 
> όπως λέει κι η Λίνα...Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!Φιλιά!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Nadine μου!!

Υ.Γ: Λατρεμένη Λίνα Νικολακοπούλου.....!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Δεν κρατήθηκα και ζυγίστηκα το πρωί. 1 κιλό μείον! Σε καλό δρόμο είμαι! Αρχίζω να το συμπαθώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα των weight watchers!

----------


## Christina_h_

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Δεν πειράζει,Χριστινάκι...Είμαι σίγουρη πως την επόμενη θα τα πας μιά χαρά!Δε μασάμε!
> Τώρα πατάς τη μύτη σου στο φούξια σπιτάκι,σε μία εβδομάδα θα έχεις μπει με τα τσαρούχια!
> Μη σου πω πως πάμε κατευθείαν και για το πράσινο...Όπως και να'χει σε βλέπω συνέχεια να μετακομίζεις!


Eυχαριστώ Nadine!
Αρχίζει η μετακόμιση....

----------


## karamela_ed

*Δευτέρα σήμερα και ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, ειμαι 112,5 έχασα 2 κιλάκια και ήμουν και αδιαθετη*

----------


## karamela_ed

*Δευτέρα σήμερα και ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, ειμαι 112,5 έχασα 2 κιλάκια και ήμουν και αδιαθετη*

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τότε μάλλον θα έχεις χάσει κάτι παραπάνω. Μπράβο. Προχωράμε για το επόμενο κιλάκι. Φαντάσου το ως ένα μεγάλο μπολ του κιλού βιτάμ. Δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σε ευχαριστω πολύ Μαράκι να εισαι καλά*

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας παίδες!!
Τί κάνετε;
Εγώ είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γενικά, γιατί πέρασα ένα πολύ όμορφο Σ/Κ!!!!
Βέβαια, έκανα τρομερές ατασθαλίες, για τις οποίες είμαι ασυγχώρητη..... Μέσα στο Σ/Κ χτύπησα 19 σφηνάκια ρακόμελο, συν εννοείται τους μεζέδες.... Μιλάμε για πολύ κέφι...!Παρόλα αυτά δεν αισθάνομαι τρομερές ενοχές.....!Πέρασαμε γαμάτα!
Βέβαια, όταν την Τετάρτη θα ανέβω στη ζυγαριά, θα πάθω ένα εγκεφαλικό... Γιατί αν υπολογίσουμε ότι ένα σφηνάκι ρακόμελο έχει 200 θερμίδες, τα 19 πόσες έχουν....;αααααα ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δε θέλω....
Α... ξέχασα να πώ, πως έφαγα και ένα μπακλαβαδακι, σπιτικό, έφτιαξε η μαμά μου... κρίμα να μην την τιμήσω..! Και ήταν βασανιστικά υπέροχο....
Όταν θα ανέβω σε 2 μέρες στη ζυγαριά και θα έχω πάρει πίσω ο,τι έχασα θα δούμε πόσο βασανιστικά θα παραπονιέμαι....
Τεσπά, καλή συνέχεια στους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## p_k

Mπράβο και συγχαρητήρια karamela και Μαρία!
Πάτε πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*p-k ευχαριστώ πολύ  να σου κάνω και μια ερώτηση, μέσα σε πόσο καιρο εχασες αυτα τα κιλά?*

----------


## p_k

Eξαιτίας ενός προβλήματος του υπολογιστή, έγιανα αυτά τα πολλαπλά ποστ!
karamela, τα κιλά αυτά τα έχασα από τον περασμένο Μάιο.
Σήμερα (ημέρα ζυγίσματος για εμένα), είχα και νέα απώλεια, 300 γραμμαρίων.
Έτσι, κατέβηκα από τα 80,9 στα 80,6 κιλά.

----------


## p_k

Eξαιτίας ενός προβλήματος του υπολογιστή, έγιναν αυτά τα πολλαπλά ποστ!
karamela, τα κιλά αυτά τα έχασα από τον περασμένο Μάιο.
Σήμερα (ημέρα ζυγίσματος για εμένα), είχα και νέα απώλεια, 300 γραμμαρίων.
Έτσι, κατέβηκα από τα 80,9 στα 80,6 κιλά.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

EΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!! ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑ ΕΧΑΣΑ 
2,5 ΚΙΛΑ,ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ:ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤ ΗΣ,ΤΡΩΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ,ΚΑΘΕ 5 ΩΡΕΣ ΤΡΩΩ,5 ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ,ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ,Ο ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΑΣΚΗΣΟΥΛΕΣ,ΣΠΙΤΙ 15 ΛΕΠΤΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ!ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟ!ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΟΜΩΣ:ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 7 ΟΧΙ ΓΛΥΚΑΚΙ,ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ,ΠΡΙΝ ΤΙΣ 7 ΝΑΙ!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ!!!ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙ!! :Smile: )

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,Γλυκούλα! Είδες που τη βρήκες κι εσύ την άκρη σου;
Προφανώς δεν ήταν θέμα ατυχίας αλλά λανθασμένων επιλογών...
Καλή συνέχεια!Μη το χάσουμε τώρα που το βρήκαμε...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Eξαιτίας ενός προβλήματος του υπολογιστή, έγιανα αυτά τα πολλαπλά ποστ!
> karamela, τα κιλά αυτά τα έχασα από τον περασμένο Μάιο.
> Σήμερα (ημέρα ζυγίσματος για εμένα), είχα και νέα απώλεια, 300 γραμμαρίων.
> Έτσι, κατέβηκα από τα 80,9 στα 80,6 κιλά.


*Τα συγχαρητήρια μου*

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Glykoula, συγχαρητήρια!!
τελικά πρέπει να βρίσκουμε μόνοι μας αυτό που μας βολεύει και να διαμορφώνουμε ανάλογα και το πρόγραμμά μας. ανάτρεξα λίγο στα μηνύματά σου τον περασμένο μήνα και η απογοήτευσή σου ήταν φανερή..είδες όμως τώρα ; 

επειδή και εγώ έχω κάνει διαίτα σε διαιτολόγο αλλά και θερμιδομέτρηση, βρίσκω πιο εύκολο το πρόγραμμα ww. δεν ξέρω γιατί...ίσως επειδή δεν ζυγίζω συνέχεια, ίσως επειδή έχω αρχίσει και θυμάμαι τους πόντους.

πάντως θα σου συνιστούσα να αυξήσεις την άσκηση και άμα πάρεις τον διάδρομο να τον χρησιμοποιείς τουλάχιστον 30΄την μέρα ή έστω μέρα παρά μέρα. Ετσι θα κάνεις και σύσφιξη . Με την γυμναστική αλλάζει το σώμα και δείχνει ακόμη λεπτότερο. 

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΙΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ! :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μόλις έδιωξα από επάνω μου 1,5 περίπου πακέτο βιτάμ! 300 γραμμάρια για την ακρίβεια. Ειλικρινά δεν αισθανόμουν ότι είχα χάσει, ίσως επειδή το πρόγραμμα ww μέχρις στιγμής μου δίνει την ιδέα ότι δεν πεινάω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας παιδιά!!!!!!!!!

Χθές ζυγίστηκα, -5 κίλα!!! Και συνεχιζουμε δυνατά!!!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!!!

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας παιδιά!!!!!!!!!

Χθές ζυγίστηκα, -5 κίλα!!! Και συνεχιζουμε δυνατά!!!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο σου,"αδύνατη"!  :Smile:  Συνέχισε έτσι,δυνατά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο σου,"αδύνατη"!  :Smile:  Συνέχισε έτσι,δυνατά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο μας *impossible*. 
500gr. έφυγαν κι από εμένα κι είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν είχα χάσει γραμμάριο!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια Μαρία!
Δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα να φύγει μισό κιλό από επάνω σου!
Συνέχισε την καλή προσπάθεια!

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια Μαρία!
Δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα να φύγει μισό κιλό από επάνω σου!
Συνέχισε την καλή προσπάθεια!

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια Μαρία!
Δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα να φύγει μισό κιλό από επάνω σου!
Συνέχισε την καλή προσπάθεια!

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια Μαρία!
Δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα να φύγει μισό κιλό από επάνω σου!
Συνέχισε την καλή προσπάθεια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πετάει η ομάδα λέμε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## impossible_ed

Ετσι, έτσι!!!!!
Να πετάμε (και στον ουράνο από ευτυχία, αλλά και κιλά!)!!
Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια και συγχαρητήρια και σε εσένα Μαρία!!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Κορίτσια μπράβο σας!!!!Εγώ από 78 που ξεκίνησα την περασμένη εβδομάδα είμαι σήμερα περίπου στα 76.Ο στόχος μου είναι αργά και σταθερά για να έχεις αποτέλεσμα και υγεία.Τι στο καλό τόσα χρόνια αποτυχημένες δίαιτες επειδή βιαζόμουν, τώρα νομίζω ότι αξίζει να περιμένω...Θέλω μέχρι τον Ιοίνιο να είμαι κοντά στα εξήντα άρα έχω μπροστά μου 17 εξαιρετικές εβδομάδες να εκμετταλευτώ.Που σημαίνει επίσης ότι στις 17 αυτές εβδομάδες άνετα προλαβαίνω να χάσω 15 - 16 κιλά...ʼντε να δούμε!!!!Όλα καλά θα πάνε!!!!:-)

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Κορίτσια μπράβο σας!!!!Εγώ από 78 που ξεκίνησα την περασμένη εβδομάδα είμαι σήμερα περίπου στα 76.Ο στόχος μου είναι αργά και σταθερά για να έχεις αποτέλεσμα και υγεία.Τι στο καλό τόσα χρόνια αποτυχημένες δίαιτες επειδή βιαζόμουν, τώρα νομίζω ότι αξίζει να περιμένω...Θέλω μέχρι τον Ιοίνιο να είμαι κοντά στα εξήντα άρα έχω μπροστά μου 17 εξαιρετικές εβδομάδες να εκμετταλευτώ.Που σημαίνει επίσης ότι στις 17 αυτές εβδομάδες άνετα προλαβαίνω να χάσω 15 - 16 κιλά...ʼντε να δούμε!!!!Όλα καλά θα πάνε!!!!:-)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο ASTEROSKONI.  :Smile: 
ʼμα είσαι συνεπής στην διατροφή σου βεβαίως και θα χάσεις κιλά, αν όχι όλα που έχεις βάλει στόχο. Γιατί μην ξεχνάς ότι όσο πλησιάζεις τον στόχο, τόσο πιο δύσκολα φεύγουν τα κιλά από πάνω σου. Τρανό παράδειγμα ο p_k που φεύγουν γραμμάριο-γραμμάριο τα κιλά και που φυσικά γνωρίζω κι απ'τον δικό μου οργανισμό.

----------


## christina_ed

Καλησπερα!γραφω μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο κοντα εναμιση χρονο. Τα ειχα παρατησει ολα λογω καποιων θεματων και ετρωγα οσο πιο ανθυγιεινα μπορουσα και δεν εκανα καθολου ασκηση. Αλλα φετος την επομενη μερα που γυρισαμε απο τις διακοπες των Χριστουγεννων το πηρα αποφαση!Και ξεκινησα!Και θελω να κανω επιτελους το ονειρο πραγματικοτητα...αυτη την φορα τοχω πιστεψει για τα καλα...

Λοιπον ξεκινησα 85 κιλα χτες που ζυγιστηκα ημουν 81,5 και πρωτος στοχος ειναι τα 75 κιλα. Ας χασω αυτα και μετα με καινουριο κουραγιο για τα υπολοιπα...
ΝΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

105,1 ---> 104,6
Έχασα μισό κιλό ακόμη. Είμαι περίεργη κι όλο ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά, σχεδόν 2 φορές την βδομάδα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!.....

ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ; ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ !!!

Μαρία... αν σε βοηθάει ψυχολογικά να ζυγίζεσαι 2 φορές την εβδομάδα δεν πειράζει. Αλλωστε ποιός δεν έχει κρυφοκοιτάξει την ζυγαριά εκτός της ημεράς ζυγίσματος ; 
πάντως, αν σε κάποιο ζύγισμα δεν δείξει την απώλεια που ήλπιζες, μην στεναχωρηθείς..ακόμα και αν δεν χάνουμε σε γραμμάρια αλλάζει το σώμα μας !
εγώ έχω χάσει 2 κιλά από 5 Ιανουαρίου που ξεκίνησα και το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι πολλά. ξέρω όμως ότι έτσι είναι ο οργανισμός μου και δεν απογοητεύομαι. 
βλέπω όμως διαφορά στα ρούχα μου..έχουν έναν άλλο αέρα! και αυτό με γεμίζει αυτοπεποίθηση να συνεχίσω. 

φιλικά.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!.....

ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ; ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ !!!

Μαρία... αν σε βοηθάει ψυχολογικά να ζυγίζεσαι 2 φορές την εβδομάδα δεν πειράζει. Αλλωστε ποιός δεν έχει κρυφοκοιτάξει την ζυγαριά εκτός της ημεράς ζυγίσματος ; 
πάντως, αν σε κάποιο ζύγισμα δεν δείξει την απώλεια που ήλπιζες, μην στεναχωρηθείς..ακόμα και αν δεν χάνουμε σε γραμμάρια αλλάζει το σώμα μας !
εγώ έχω χάσει 2 κιλά από 5 Ιανουαρίου που ξεκίνησα και το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι πολλά. ξέρω όμως ότι έτσι είναι ο οργανισμός μου και δεν απογοητεύομαι. 
βλέπω όμως διαφορά στα ρούχα μου..έχουν έναν άλλο αέρα! και αυτό με γεμίζει αυτοπεποίθηση να συνεχίσω. 

φιλικά.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βιβή μου δεν πτοούμαι καθόλου. Μια χαρά πάει. Τον ξέρω τον οργανισμό μου και δεν είναι από αυτούς που χάνουν τα κιλά στος πιτς-φυτίλι!

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας παίδες! Τί κάνετε; Εγώ τα ΄χω παίξει, διάβασμα, διάβασμα, πίεση, πίεση κ.ο.κ...
Εδώ πάντως, παρατηρώ απώλειες (με τη θετική σημασία!) και επιτυχίες! Μπράβο κορίτσια σε όλες! Ας έρθω και εγώ να προστεθώ στον κατάλογο με τις απώλειες αφού σας γράφω ελαφρότερη κατά 7 κιλά... Πολύ καλά μου έχει φερθεί ο μεταβολισμός μου και αρχίζω να ανησυχώ... Κάπου θα μου τη σκάσει, δεν μπορεί ένα μήνα να χάνει έτσι ταχύτατα.... Και όχι, δεν είμαι απαισιόδοξη, απλά βάσει κοινής λογικής κάπου εδώ θα κολλήσει και θα τρώγομαι με τα ρούχα μου...
Πάντως τα πρώτα κοπλιμέντα έχουν έρθει και τα ρούχα στρώνουν πολύ καλύτερα.... Και εγώ δηλαδή τη βλέπω τη διαφορά στον καθρέπτη...
Ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτώ και τα παρατήσω....
Κάνω και κάτι οικονομίες, για να γραφώ στο γυμναστήριο.. Προς το παρόν όμως, περπάτημα, πολύ περπάτημα...
Λοιπόν, σας φιλώ και σας στέλνω τις καλύτερες ευχές μου και τη δύναμη μου για καλό κουράγιο και μεγάλες απώλειες κιλών..!
Φιλάκια, Κατερίνα.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο Κατερινάκι. Και να κολλήσεις να μην το βάλεις κάτω. Να μην απογοητευτείς καθόλου!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,Κατερινάκι μου!Αντίο στα περιττά κιλά,αντίο στα μαθήματα!
Πρέπει να νιώθεις πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου και να παίρνεις δύναμη να συνεχίζεις!
Είτε τα χρήματα που τώρα μαζεύεις πάνε στο γυμναστήριο είτε σε αντικατάσταση λιωμένων παπουτσιών,
τα επόμενα προορίζονται για νέα γκαρνταρόμπα!Η δύσκολη αρχή έγινε και δη σε πολύ απαιτητική περίοδο!

----------


## lollipop_ed

Σάββατο 7 Φεββρουαρίου 2009

-1

29 για το στόχο

----------


## lollipop_ed

Σάββατο 7 Φεββρουαρίου 2009

-1

29 για το στόχο

----------


## lollipop_ed

Σάββατο 7 Φεββρουαρίου 2009

-1

29 για το στόχο

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ,Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΥΨΗ.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑΑΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ,ΣΕ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 5 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ!





ΑΠΟ 125ΚG(ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ)120ΚG!YIOUPIIIIIIII!!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

συγχαρητήρια για όλους του χαμένους πόντους αλλά και για τον ενθουσιασμό. 

εγώ δεν έχασα και το τικεράκι παραμένει στα 2 χαμένα κιλά ( έκλεισα 1 μήνα με την διατροφή ww.
δεν πειράζει, άλλωστε ποτέ δεν έχανα γρηγορότερα. απλά πίστευα ότι μέχρι το Πάσχα θα είχα τελειώσει με την δίαιτα και θα άρχιζα την συντήρηση.

είπαμε.....δεν πειράζει! η ουσία είναι ότι δεν αισθάνομαι απογοητευμένη και συνεχίζω σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα. 
θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και το ποδηλατάκι μου αυτή την εβδομάδα, πιο συχνά διότι ο καιρός δεν βοηθάει για τένις ( το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν το ξέρετε αλλά είναι το καλύτερο άθλημα για να φτιάξεις σώμα και να χάσεις λίπος ).

see you soon ! keep dieting!! keep moving!

----------


## lollipop_ed

> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ,Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΥΨΗ.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑΑΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ,ΣΕ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 5 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟ 125ΚG(ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ)120ΚG!YIOUPIIIIIIII!!



πόσες θερμίδες λαμβάνεις ημερισίως?

----------


## lollipop_ed

> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ,Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΥΨΗ.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑΑΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ,ΣΕ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 5 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟ 125ΚG(ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ)120ΚG!YIOUPIIIIIIII!!

----------


## lollipop_ed

> _Originally posted by lollipop_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ,Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΥΨΗ.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑΑΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ,ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ,ΣΕ 18 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 5 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ!
> 
> 
> ...



πόσες θερμίδες λαμβάνεισ ημερισίως?

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ !ΣΟΡΡΥ LOLIPOP ΠΟΥ ΑΡΓΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ.ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ,ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩΝΤΑ  ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ,ΚΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ,ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΣ,ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ,ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ.ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ 4.500Θ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ 125ΚG,ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ,ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ 1100 ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΡΝΕΣ,ΧΑΝΕΙΣ 1 ΚΙΛΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ 2.200 Θ,ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΡΩΓΕΣ,2 ΚΙΛΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ!ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ 2.175 ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ 6 ΚΙΛΑ,ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ !ΣΟΡΡΥ LOLIPOP ΠΟΥ ΑΡΓΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ.ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ,ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩΝΤΑ  ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ,ΚΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ,ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΣ,ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ,ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ.ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ 4.500Θ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ 125ΚG,ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ,ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ 1100 ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΡΝΕΣ,ΧΑΝΕΙΣ 1 ΚΙΛΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ 2.200 Θ,ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΡΩΓΕΣ,2 ΚΙΛΑ.ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ!ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ 2.175 ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ 6 ΚΙΛΑ,ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ημέρα ζυγίσματος και δεν έχω χάσει τίποτα. 

καλά να πάθω αφού αυτή την εβδομάδα έκλεβα τους πόντους και ξέφευγα κανά δυό ημερησίως. 

βέβαια έχω και το γνωστό μηνιαίο πρήξιμο αυτές τις μέρες και ίσως να επηρεάζει την κατάσταση. 

keep dieting

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τουλάχιστον από βδομάδα προσπάθησε να μην ξεφύγεις. Μείνες στους πόντους σου για να σε δείξει η ζυγαριά κάτω!  :Wink:

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας παίδες!!!
Τί κάνετε; Εγώ περίφημα, αν και μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουν... Ενώ, τήρησα κανονικότατα τη δίαιτά μου, δεν έχασα ούτε ένα κιλό.. Να δούμε τώρα τί μου επιφυλάσσει η ζυγαριά.... Επόμενη μέτρηση την Πέμπτη.
Από Τρίτη ξεκινάω και γυμναστήριο!
Να κάνω μια ερώτηση, τελικά είναι αλήθεια ή μύθος πως με το γυμναστήριο σταματάς να χάνεις κιλά, ή ακόμη και παίρνεις κι ας κάνεις συγχρόνως δίαιτα; 
Επιπλέον, το να μειώσω λίγο ακόμη την ημερήσια πρόσληψη θερμιδων μου, θα φέρει αποτέλεσμα ώστε να ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά; Αν ξέρετε, θα ήθελα πολύ να μου απαντήσετε....
Πολλά φιλιά και δύναμή!!!!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γειά σας και από εμένα.

σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 1 κιλό λιγότερο ακόμη και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα αφού είχα κολλήσει. 

ξεκίνησα στις 5 Ιανουαρίου την διατροφή ww και έχω χάσει 3 κιλά. Δεν είναι πολλά, αλλά δεν έχω και πολλά να χάσω και ξέρω ότι ο οργανισμός μου δεν χάνει εύκολα. Αν έκανα πιο συστηματικά αθλητισμό σίγουρα η απώλεια θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη. 

δεν πειράζει..προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι την ζυγαριά και την απώλεια και δεν αγχώνομαι. Αλλώστε δεν στερήθηκα τίποτα, υπήρχαν και μέρες που ξέφυγα από τους πόντους αλλά συνέχισα χωρίς να συμβαίνει τίποτα. 

keep dieting και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γειά σας και από εμένα.

σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 1 κιλό λιγότερο ακόμη και χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα αφού είχα κολλήσει. 

ξεκίνησα στις 5 Ιανουαρίου την διατροφή ww και έχω χάσει 3 κιλά. Δεν είναι πολλά, αλλά δεν έχω και πολλά να χάσω και ξέρω ότι ο οργανισμός μου δεν χάνει εύκολα. Αν έκανα πιο συστηματικά αθλητισμό σίγουρα η απώλεια θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη. 

δεν πειράζει..προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι την ζυγαριά και την απώλεια και δεν αγχώνομαι. Αλλώστε δεν στερήθηκα τίποτα, υπήρχαν και μέρες που ξέφυγα από τους πόντους αλλά συνέχισα χωρίς να συμβαίνει τίποτα. 

keep dieting και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pegy

Παιδιά γειά σας, θα προσπαθήσω να ξεκινήσω διατροφή τη Δευτέρα, και θα σας ενημερώνω κι εγώ για την πορεία μου
(καθοδική ελπίζω!)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή κατρακύλα,pegy! Ο δικός σου ύμνος στο εξής θα είναι:
"Όταν παίρνω φόρα,φόρα κατηφόρα,ο Θεός ο ίδιος δε με σταματά!"


Βιβή,φασούλι το φασούλι...αδειάζει το σακούλι!
Εξάλλου,μ'όλους αυτούς τους πειρασμούς που συνέχεια μαγειρεύεις 
είναι άθλος που όχι μόνο δεν έβαλες αλλά έχασες κιόλας!

----------


## pegy

Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους, ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 72 κιλά. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι η σημερινή μέρα για εμένα είναι μέρα δίαιτας διότι έκανα ρυζότο με γαριδίτσες - μια παραλαγή αντί για αγανάκι και έφαγα 2,5 πιάτα. Λέω να μη γουρουνιάσω τίποτα άλλο μέχρι αύριο., ίδωμεν.

----------


## elpida_ed

arxisa k egw tis gourounies...starting fresh από την αύριο (καθαριδευτεριάτικο;...) κ 8α αρχίσω κ εγώ να γράφω τα κιλάκια μου....ελπίζω να κατεβαίνουν μόνο απο δω κ πέρα

----------


## elpida_ed

arxisa k egw tis gourounies...starting fresh από την αύριο (καθαριδευτεριάτικο;...) κ 8α αρχίσω κ εγώ να γράφω τα κιλάκια μου....ελπίζω να κατεβαίνουν μόνο απο δω κ πέρα

----------


## ioanna_t

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή Σαρακοστή....
Παρόλο που το Σάββατο που είχε ο γιος μου τα γενέθλια του γουρουνίασα λίγο αλλά ... έχασα 2 κιλά(βλέπετε είναι η πρώτη εβδομάδα που κάνω δίαιτα). Σήμερα λόγω ημέρας θα γουρουνιάσω λίγο πάλι αλλά από αύριο ξεκινάω πάλι εντατικά... ελπίζω την επόμενη εβδομάδα να σας πω πως είμαι πάλι λιγότερο απ' ότι είμαι σήμερα.... στόχος μου το 1 με 1 1/2 κιλό.... για να δούμε!!!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!

----------


## XENIA!

καπως ετσι ''γουρουνιασαμε'' ολοι αυτες τις μερες....
αυριο παλι φορτσατοι!!!!

----------


## XENIA!

καπως ετσι ''γουρουνιασαμε'' ολοι αυτες τις μερες....
αυριο παλι φορτσατες!!!!
καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ιωάννα μου,να χαίρεσαι το καμάρι σου!
Αυτές τις μέρες,όπως άλλωστε όλες τις γιορτές και αργίες,οι περισσότεροι λίγο πολύ ξεφεύγουμε...
Κάτι τα εκτός έδρας,κάτι τα ξεχωριστά γιορτινά εδέσματα,κάτι η χαλαρή διάθεση των διακοπών...
Σημασία έχει η ανασυκρότηση μας και η συνέχιση της όποιας μας προσπάθειας...Ούτε τύψεις,ούτε στεναχώριες και μεταμέλειες...
Δε θα στερηθούμε τις χαρές της ζωής,ούτε θ'αποκτήσουμε απωθημένα για όταν τελειώσει η προσπάθεια με τις γνωστές τους συνέπειες.
Μέσα σ'όλα με μέτρο,κάποιες μέρες και χωρίς,αλλά πάντα επιστροφή από εκεί που σταματήσαμε!Γερά με τσαμπουκά!Πάμε πάλι!Δυνατά!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο NADINE!!! Ολοι αυτες τις μερες κατι απαγορυμενο τσιμπισαμε, δεν πειραζει, ας μην νοιωθουμε τυψεις, αυριο ειναι μια καινουρια μερα και εμεις θα φροντισουμε τον εαυτο μας πιο πολλυ με διατροφη και κινηση!!!
Εγω αυτο τον μηνα εχασα 5 κιλα με διατροφη ww, στοχος μου αυτο τον μηνα 4 κιλακια, για να δουμε...
Καλη συνεχεια και καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολους μας!!!!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο NADINE!!! Ολοι αυτες τις μερες κατι απαγορυμενο τσιμπισαμε, δεν πειραζει, ας μην νοιωθουμε τυψεις, αυριο ειναι μια καινουρια μερα και εμεις θα φροντισουμε τον εαυτο μας πιο πολλυ με διατροφη και κινηση!!!
Εγω αυτο τον μηνα εχασα 5 κιλα με διατροφη ww, στοχος μου αυτο τον μηνα 4 κιλακια, για να δουμε...
Καλη συνεχεια και καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολους μας!!!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

NA MAI KAI ΕΓΩ!ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ!ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΕ,Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΗ,ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ(ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ)ΜΕ ΚΥΚΛΟΘΥΜΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ!ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ 45 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ,6ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ 10 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΝΑΙΙΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΑΤΕΕΕ.ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ,ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ 5ΕΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ!

ΑΠΟ 125ΚG
ΤΩΡΑ 115ΚG,ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ 10ΚΙΛΑ.

ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΕΣ!ΦΙΛΙΑΑΑ

----------


## GLUKOULA28

NA MAI KAI ΕΓΩ!ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ!ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΕ,Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΗ,ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ(ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ)ΜΕ ΚΥΚΛΟΘΥΜΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ!ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ 45 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ,6ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ 10 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΝΑΙΙΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΑΤΕΕΕ.ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ,ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ 5ΕΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ!

ΑΠΟ 125ΚG
ΤΩΡΑ 115ΚG,ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ 10ΚΙΛΑ.

ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΕΣ!ΦΙΛΙΑΑΑ

----------


## sabe

Glukoula,super,καλη συνεχεια,να φευγουν οι δεκαδες γρηγορα,τετοια να ακουμε να ανεβαινουμε!!! :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,βρε γλυκούλα!ʼμα είναι κάθε φορά που μας θυμάσαι να μας ανακοινώνεις απώλεια δέκα κιλών,χαλάλι σου!
Νομίζω πάντως πως δεν είναι η τύχη σου στην οποία θα έπρεπε να το αποδώσεις,αλλά σ'εσένα την ίδια και την προσπάθεια σου,
ακολουθώντας πιο σωστά βήματα αυτή τη φορά!Οπότε μάλλον έχεις αρχίσει να πιστεύεις πραγματικά σ'εσένα κι αυτό αποδίδει!
Καλή σου συνέχεια κι εύχομαι να αξιωθείς αντίστοιχη χαρά κι επιτυχία και στα υπόλοιπα ζητήματα σου!

----------


## mtsek85

σχετικα με το δικό μου αποτέλεσμα, είναι ακόμα αρκετά στασιμό γμτ!! έναρξη διατροφής 06-02, έναρξη λήψης χΑπιών lipotox 24-02, αλλά μέχρι και σημέρα απώλεια μονάχα 3 κιλών.... για να δούμε τι θα γίνει στη συνέχεια! δε βλεπω παντως το καλοκαίρι να το χαίρομαι όπως θα ήθελα...  :Frown: 

καλή συνέχεια γλυκούλα και πολλά πολλά μπράβο για το αποτέλεσμαααα!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## myrtali

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!
Σήμερα μέρα ζυγίσματος και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 114,7 κg, -1 από την προηγούμενη Κυριακή που άρχισα την δίαιτα ww. Xαίρομαι πολύ που μετά από αρκετούς μήνες που μόνο έβαζα κιλά επιτέλους έχασα και κάτι!!! Έυχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα και στους υπόλοιπους!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έτσι,μπράβο!
ʼντε κουνήθηκε λίγο η μάγισσα,που την κορόιδευαν οι φίλες της πως είναι γιαλαντζί!
Έτοιμη ήταν η καημένη ν'αφήσει το σκουπόξυλο και να πιάσει την ηλεκτρική!
Έλα,τώρα που πήραμε φόρα! Πετάει η ομάδα,λέμε! Κυριολεκτικά!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα, εγω τελικα αυτη την βδομαδα δεν τα πηγα και τοσο καλα  :Smile: 
400 γρ. μειον. με εφαγε η χορτοπιτα...
Την επομενη ελπιζω να παω καλυτερα!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα, εγω τελικα αυτη την βδομαδα δεν τα πηγα και τοσο καλα  :Smile: 
400 γρ. μειον. με εφαγε η χορτοπιτα...
Την επομενη ελπιζω να παω καλυτερα!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

και εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και δεν έχω χάσει τίποτα. 

ανακεφαλαιώνω : ξεκίνησα 5 Ιανουαρίου για να χάσω 9 κιλα΄. κάνω διατροφή ww και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένη από αυτή. 
αργά και σταθερά έχω χάσει μόνο 3 κιλάκια, και άμεσος στόχος είναι άλλα 3 μέχρι το Πάσχα. 

άντε και καλύτερα!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΝΑΔΙΝΕ ΜΟΥ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ,ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ.ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ,ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ!ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!
τελικα ειχα κ εγω θετικο αποτελεσμα!!! 88 σημερα (-1) κ συνεχιζω!!!
φιλια πολλα κ καλή μας συνεχεια

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!
τελικα ειχα κ εγω θετικο αποτελεσμα!!! 88 σημερα (-1) κ συνεχιζω!!!
φιλια πολλα κ καλή μας συνεχεια

----------


## marikaki_ed

Μπραβο mitsek85 τα πας πολλυ καλα και εις κατωτερα!!!!

----------


## impossible_ed

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!!
Έχω καιρό να γράψω, αλλά είχα εξεταστική και είχα πολύυυ διάβασμα.... Τώρα που τελείωσε, βρήκα το χρόνο να μπώ και στο φορουμάκι!
Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε....
Από τις 7 Ιανουαρίου που ξεκίνησα με 89 κιλά, έφτασα προχθές 6 Μαρτίου με 78 κιλά....
Πρώτος στόχος είναι να φτάσω τα 72 μέχρι το Πάσχα, και τα 65 με το καλό μέχρι τον Ιούνιο..
Μπορώ να πώ πως είμαι ευχαριστημένη, αν υπολογίσουμε πως τις προηγούμενες 2 εβδομάδες ήμουν άρρωστη, στο κραβάτι με πυρετό και αντιβιώσεις, οπότε αναγκάστηκα να τρώω λίγο περισσότερο, με μέτρο βεβαια πάντα και με προσοχή στην ποιότητα της τροφής που κατανάλωνα....
Έχω πάει και 3 φορές γυμναστήριο, αν και θα πήγαινα περισσότερες αν δεν είχα αρρωστήσει..... Ωραία είναι... έχει 2,5 ώρες την εβδομάδα αεροβική γυμναστική και όργανα όσο θέλει ο καθένας....
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλες τις κούκλες που χάνουν κιλά και δεν σταματούν!!!Πολλές απώλειες εύχομαι!!!!!!
Συνεχίζουμε γερά!!!!!!!!!!
Πολλά γλυκά φιλιά σε όλους.

Υ.Γ1: Παρατηρώ πως οι άνδρες δε χάνουν; Τί έγινε αγόρια, το ρίξαμε έξω;;;
Υ.Γ2: Είναι υπέροχο να σου λένε όλοι το πώς αδυνάτισες και να προσέχεις, μην πάθεις τίποτα, να τρως και λίγο!!!!!!! Επίσης και το να επιπλέεις στο παντελόνι που το Δεκέμβρη μετα βίας σου κούμπωνε!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Βροχή τα μπράβο!
Μπράβο στο χορτοπιτολιγούρικο Μαρικάκι,
μπράβο στην "ο επιμένων νικά" απτόητη Βιβίκα,
μπράβο στην mtsek85 για το ολόκληρο κιλό
και διπλά μπράβο στην (και καλά) impossible για τα 9 κιλά,
και την εξεταστική,συνυπολογισμέν ς και της ενδιάμεσης ασθένειας!




> _Originally posted by impossible_
> 
> Υ.Γ1: Παρατηρώ πως οι άνδρες δε χάνουν; Τί έγινε αγόρια, το ρίξαμε έξω;;;


Ναι,το ρίξαν κυριολεκτικά έξω!Έξω από το φόρουμ!
Έναν p_k έχουμε συνεπώς παρών κι αυτός δε χάνει γιατί ολοκλήρωσε το πρόγραμμα του!
Οι υπόλοιποι είτε έχασαν τόσα πολλά κιλά,που εξαυλώθηκαν είτε έχασαν αντί για κιλά το ενδιαφέρον τους για μας εδώ...

----------


## mtsek85

βρε impossible με ποια μέθοδο κατάφερες να χασεις τόσα κιλάκια (βγάζουμε το διάστημα που δεν ήσουν καλα  :Smile:  )???? μια χαρα τα πάμε! τελικα μετράει πάρα πολύ να έχεις κάποια επικοινωνία με άτομα που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα μεσένα... Ανεβαίνεις πραγματικά πολύ!

 :Smile:

----------


## sabe

Κι απο μενα συγχαρητηρια σε ολες σας,ασχετα σε ποιο σταδιο απωλειας ειστε,μετραει η προσπαθεια,μπραβο σας!!!

----------


## mtsek85

με τα κιλάκια καλά τα πάμε νομιζω.... Αλλά με τους πόντους...? Που τελικά αυτοί μετράνε???? Πως τους τρώμε?

----------


## alalumaki

impossible μπράβο τα έχασες γρήγορα τα κιλά, μπράβο ρε κορίτσια εν όψει καλοκαιριού έχετε πάρει μπρος......

----------


## impossible_ed

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες κορίτσια, και σε εσάς συγχαρητήρια, για την αντοχή, την υπομονή, το πείσμα και πάνω από όλα για τα αποτελέσματα!
Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχασα τα κίλα αρκετά γρήγορα... Αρχικά, εξοπλισμένη με μεγάλες αντοχές και φιλοδοξίες, η αλήθεια είναι πως έπεσα στην παγίδα της υποθερμιδικής δίαιτας. Σύντομα όμως, το σταμάτησα, καθώς διαβάζοντας όλες αυτές τις εμπειρίες σας εδώ μέσα, σχετικά με τη μείωση του μεταβολισμού και τη γρήγορη επανάκτηση του βάρους εις διπλούν, αποφάσισα να κινηθώ πιο σωστά. Και έτσι περιορίστηκα σε ένα ισορρόπημενο διαιτολόγιο και όχι σε εξαντλητικές δίαιτες.. Και παραδόξως, ενώ νόμιζα πως με αυτήν την πιο σωστή μεν, πιο αργή δε δίαιτα, θα κάνω να χάσω κιλά κάτι χρόνια, η ζυγαριά με διέψευσε!!(και καλά έκανε..!) Συνεχίζω να χάνω κανονικά, ακόμη δεν έχει κολλήσει η ζυγαριά..
Τώρα το τί ακριβώς έτρωγα και πώς κ.λπ, δε μπορώ να τα πώ σε μια δημόσια κοινότητα, εφ'όσον η δίαιτα δεν είναι από ειδικό.. Γιατί σε περίπτωση που ακολουθώ μια τελείως λανθασμένη δίαιτα, δε μπορώ να πάρω μαζί μου και κάποιον άλλο που θα τα διαβάσει και ίσως να την ακολουθήσει λόγω των δικών μου θετικών αποτελεσμάτων.... Αλλωστε, αποτελεί κονό τόπο, πως καθε οργανισμός αντιδρά διαφορετικά στην εκάστοτε δίαιτα....
Ενδεχομένως, βέβαια, αυτή η εμφανής απώλεια τόσο στη ζυγαριά, όσο και στην εμφάνιση, να οφείλεται και στο μεταβολισμό μου, από τον οποίο δεν έχω παράπονο, νομίζω πως με βοηθάει πολύ, πάντα ήταν αρκετά καλός, και με το που πρόσεχα έστω και λίγο τη διατροφή μου, αμέσως είχα αποτελέσματα.. ʼλλο αν εγώ δεν το εκμεταλλευόμουν....
Τέλος πάντων, παρόλα αυτά έχω δρόμο μπροστά μου.... 
Αύριο μέρα ζυγίσματος, για να δούμε.....
Πολλά φιλιά σε όλους!!!!!!

Υ.Γ : Ναταλία μου..... Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... ʼντρες είναι.... Τί περίμενες; ʼθλιοι, άθλιοι.... (αισθάνομαι τώρα σα να πηγαίνω δημοτικό που λέγαμε σλόγκαν τύπου: "κορίτσια ανώτερα, αγόρια όντα κατώτερα!"

----------


## kalliagirl

γεια και απο εμενα σε ολες!! μπηκα και εγω στην παρεα σας! 

mtsek85 διαβασα το ποστ σου,και αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι πως ποντους θα χασεις με γυμναστικη... συσφιξη των λιποκυτταρων=χασιμο ποντων!

----------


## chrys

Γεια σας κοριτσια! Ειπα να μοιραστω τη χαρα μου μαζι σας! Εχασα το πρωτο μου κιλο!

Καλη μερα και επιτυχημενη σε ολες!

----------


## chrys

Και μια μικρη παρατηρησουλα για την mtsek..Βρε συ????? Θα σε μαλωσω! Χανεις μεσα σε ενα μηνα 3 κιλα και παραπονιεσαι?? Μ α αυτος ειναι ενας πολυ φυσιολογικος ρυθμος!
Τι ηθελες, να χασεις 5-6 κιλα σε ενα μηνα και μετα , τσουπ, να τα φορτωθεις σε χρονο ρεκορ?

Αγαπα αυτη την "αργη" κατ'εσε, και σταθερη απωλεια. Βασισου πανω σε αυτη και να χαιρεσαι για αυτο το ρυθμο, γιατι αυτος ο ρυθμος θα ειναι κι αυτος που σου εγγυαται το μελλον της απωλειας.
Μην εισαι ανυπομονη, χαλας ολη τη χαρα που μπορει να νιωσεις, οταν ερχεται η ωρα να δεις το μειον στη ζυγαρια σου!

Απολαυσε και γιορτασε το καθε νουμερο που βλεπεις στη ζυγαρια σου!!

Πολλα φιλια και να απολαμβανεις καθε λεπτο της μερας!

----------


## chrys

Ααααα... το παραπανω σχολιο, το εγραψα επειδη προηγουμενως ειχα διαβασει το post της mtsek στις 5/3/09. Μετα βεβαια διαβασα και τα υπολοιπα και ειδα οτι πηρες τα πανω σου mtsek, και καλα εκανες! πολλα φιλια κι εδω ειμαστε, να τα λεμε και να αλληλοεμψυχωνομαστε!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε ολες κ όλους!!

σχετικα με το νεο μου αποτέλεσμα, δεν είχα διαφορά (δυστυχός είμαι στα 89 μετα το πέρας της εβδομαδας αλλα μπορεί να μην έχει φανει απώλεια λόγω του ότι περιμένω περίεργες μέρες...)

Ελπίζω από βδομάδα να έχω καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα!! Η διατροφή συνεχίζεται κανονικά και άρχισα να πηγαίνω ξανα και γυμναστήριο (μισλη ωρίτσα για αρχή αλλά κάνει κ αυτό τη διαφορά)!

φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

KAΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ σε ολη την παρεουλα,τιs τελευταιεs,μερεs,η ζυγαρια αποφασησε να με κανει να θυμωσω και να στεναχωρεθω,εδω και 12 μερεs,δεν υπαρχει απωλεια,και αρχιζω και ανυσηχω,διοτι χανωνταs,τα 10 πρωτα κιλα,αμα κολλησα,στα επομενα 40κιλα που θελω,να χασω τι θα γινει,επισηs,δεν αλλαξα κατι στην διαιτα μου,και γυμναζομαι 20 λεπτα,4 φορεs την εβδομαδα,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι κολλημα παλι εφαγε ο μεταβολισμοs μου.σνιφ-σνιφ.Καναμε αμαν ν ξεκολλησουμε και να παλι τα ιδια.

125κg-10kg=115kg

----------


## samantha_ed

Εγω ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα σχεδον αλλα μαλλον δε μου κανει καλο κ θα το σταματησω...Σημερα λοιπον ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 70,1...Εγω δν 8α πεσω ποτε κατω απο τα 70???  :Frown: ((

Αυριο ελπιζω να ειμαι εστω 69,9 

Απο δια8εση παντως ειμαι καλα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by kalliagirl_
> 
> γεια και απο εμενα σε ολες!! μπηκα και εγω στην παρεα σας!


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας,κοριτσοκάλλια!Αν θέλεις μπορείς ν'ανοίξεις ένα δικό σου τόπικ 
και να μας πεις δυό λόγια για σένα,τι σχετικό πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις κι ό,τι άλλο θα ήθελες...
Τις προάλλες στο τσατοδωμάτιο δεν είπαμε τίποτα...κάτι η προχωρημένη ώρα,
κάτι τα Ιταλικά σου,κάτι η επικείμενη διαμάχη με τη myrtali για έναν άντρα με φαβορίτες...
Να που καταντήσαμε,impossible,που εξαφανίστηκαν οι άντρες,που λέγαμε τις προάλλες...
Μα κι αυτοί πάλι...συγκέντρωση στις ράγες του τρένου,ούτε οι πόντιοι δε δίνουν...Μετά,γιατί τους πάτησε...

----------


## NADINE_ed

chrys,συγχαρητήρια για το πρώτο κιλό απώλειας!
Είδες,βρε;Μ ετο που μπήκαμε στη ζωή σου άρχισαν τα θετικά αποτελέσματα!Φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει σε λίγο καιρό...
Σου'λεγαν κι οι γονείς σου να προσέχεις τις παρέες σου κι εσύ το υποτιμούσες...Τι έχεις τώρα να πεις;Ε; Ε; Ε;


mtsek85(κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με τον γλωσσοδέτη,που διάλεξες για όνομα!)
Μου αρέσει πολύ που σε βλέπω να μην πτοείσαι και μάλιστα επιπρόσθετα να εντάσεις και γυμναστικούλα στη μέρα σου!
Συνέχισε εσύ και τα καλά αποτελέσματα θα τα δεις οπωσδήποτε τις επόμονες εβδομάδες!Καλη συνέχεια!


Γλυκούλα,τι βλέπω;Αμφισβήτηση;Ανασφάλε ια;Σα να διαβάζω και πάλι την παλιά γλυκούλα...Φέρε μου πίσω την καινούρια!
Πάντα υπάρχουν μεσοδιαστήματα μη απώλειας,ανεξάρτητα από το βάρος στο οποίο βρισκόμαστε.Δεν είναι αρνητικό αυτό.
Εκεί σταθεροποιείται η απώλεια μας,κατοχυρώνεται πιο στέραια...Δε γίνεται οι μετοχές μας συνέχεια ν'ανεβαίνουν στο χρηματιστήριο!
Δε νομίζω πως λογίζεται χασούρα το να μένουν σταθερές και μετά ν'ανέβει η αξία τους και πάλι...Ακόμα και μια μικρή πτώση 
δε θα μας έκανε να τις πουλήσουμε αμέσως,έτσι δεν είναι;Γιατί να ρισκάρουμε μια τόσο σημαντική επένδυση αψήφιστα;
Αν δεν μπορούμε να το χειριστούμε ψύχραιμα,ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα,να ζυγιζόμαστε πιο αραιά...Κάθε δύο εβδομάδες για παράδειγμα.
Ξέρω,τρελαίνεσαι και μόνο στη σκέψη!Η Κατερίνα μας,αν δεν κάνω λάθος,ακολουθεί τις οδηγίες του χειρουργού της για μηνιαίο ζύγισμα!
Δε σου προτείνω κάτι τέτοιο...Εσύ θα κρίνεις τι πραγματικά σε βοηθάει.Μην ξεχνάς πως σημασία έχει να συνεχίζεις ανεξάρτητα από τα νούμερα 
την προσπάθεια σου!Το αποτέλεσμα θα έρθει και το ξέρεις!Μη χάνεις την πίστη σου στο εγχείρημα σου!Καλή συνέχεια!Φιλάκια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> Εγω ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα σχεδον αλλα μαλλον *δε μου κανει καλο κ θα το σταματησω*...
> 
> *Σημερα* λοιπον ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 70,1...
> 
> *Αυριο* ελπιζω να ειμαι εστω 69,9


? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

----------


## chrys

Good morning Nadine! Ναι, καταφερα την πρωτη νικη, ειναι αληθεια.Τωρα μενει να δουμε τη συνεχεια... Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε... Πιστευω πως τωρα που αρχισα, τιποτε δε θα με πτοησει.
Φυσικα μιλαω για ο,τι περναει απο το χερι μας..

Φωναζω ενα μεγααααααααλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε ολες εδω στο φορουμ! Και σε ατομα που μιλησα αλλα και σε ατομα που απλα διαβασα τα posts τους.Ειναι σα να εχω μιλησει και σε αυτες επισης, κι ας μην το ξερουν! Ολα τα posts που διαβασα με βοηθησαν, το καθενα με το δικο του τροπο!

Φιλια σε ολες!

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by samantha_
> Εγω ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα σχεδον αλλα μαλλον *δε μου κανει καλο κ θα το σταματησω*...
> 
> *Σημερα* λοιπον ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 70,1...
> ...



ναι ναι καταλαβαινω πως ακουγεται αυτο αλλα πραγματικα δν μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει ποσο κολλημενη ειμαι...εχω βαρεθει να ειμαι παντα η πιο χονρτη κ ακομα κ τωρα που ειμαι σε φυσιολογικα σχετικα κιλα να ακουω φρασεις του τυπου:"εγω ποτε δεν ειχα παει 70 κιλα!!!" Ελεος δηλαδη ολοι αυτοι με εκαναν κομπλεξικη.. 
Κ δυστυχως υπεκυψα κ σημερα κ ζυγιστηκα παλι....αλλα δν ξερετε ποσο πολυ μου φτιαχνει τη διαθεση αν εχω χασει εστω κ 200 γραμμαρια.... :-/

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μα δεν ανησυχούμε άμα σου τη φτιάξει τη διάθεση,αλλά κατά πόσο θα σου τη χαλάσει άμα πάρεις κάποια γραμμάρια...
Και πίστεψε με για να επιμένουμε κάπως καήκαμε από την πρακτική αυτή κι εμείς.Μιλάμε για ημερήσια ζυγίσμαΤΑ!
Αν οι άλλοι σε οδήγησαν σε μια κομπλεξική αρνητική κατάσταση γιατί συνεχίζεις να τους έχεις σε τόσο προνομιακή θέση;

----------


## kalliagirl

piggy ,
καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!! και εγω νεα ειμαι εδω... πολλα μπραβο σου για την αποφαση σου και για το πρωτο κιλο που ηταν και εφυγε μια για παντα...
συνεχιζουμε δυνατα με ανοιξιατικη διαθεση!!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

SAMANTHA ΟΛΕΣ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ `Η ΘΕΤΙΚΗ,ΜΗΝ ΠΤΟΕΙΣΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΥΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ `Η ΕΣΕΝΑ `Η ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ,ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΑΣΤΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΟΥΚ ΟΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΜΑΣ,ΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ,ΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ,ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ!

ΝΑΔΙΝΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ,ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΣΚΑΦΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ.ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΑ ΠΑΛΙ,ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ,ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ.ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΟΠΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ,Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΑ,ΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ.ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΒΑΤΑ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙΑ ΔΙΑΝΥΣΑ,ΜΕ ΧΩΜΑΤΟΔΡΟΜΟ,ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ??ΟΧΙ.ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ.........ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ!




125ΚG-10KG=115KG

----------


## samantha_ed

δν νομιζω οτι το κανουν επιτηδες οι συγκεκριμενοι ανθρωποι...τι να πω?? ισως ειμαι εγω καλη κ δν το βλεπω ετσι...αλλα απλα δν καταλαβαινουν ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να διαφερεις κ να προσπαθεις να προσαρμοστεις για να σε δεχτουν οι αλλοι(κατι που κανω ολη μου τη ζωη)

Ειπαμε ειμαι αρκετα ασχετη σε διαφορα θεματα κ σας ευχαριστω που προσπαθειτε να μου ανοιξετε τα ματια..ελπιζω να μη σας κουραζω με τις βλακειες μου αλλα σιγουρα δν το κανω επιτηδες!!!φιλια πολλα!!

Υ.Γ. Piggy καλωσηρθες κ συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια!! Συνεχισε ετσι δυναμικα....

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια, χάθηκα.....  μου έτυχαν κάποια γεγονότα τα οποία με έκαναν να σταματήσω να προσέχω με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω και αλλα 2 κιλά επιπλεον Απο χθες έκανα μια καινούρια αρχη και ελπίζω αυτη την φορα να κρατησει η καινουρι αμου προσπάθεια. Αρχίζω με 116,4 λοιπόν. φιλάκια και θα τα λεμε πιο συχνα τωρα*

----------


## samantha_ed

γεια σου karamela!!! Δεν πειραζει για τα κιλακια..γι'αυτο υπαρχουν για να τα παιρνουμε κ να τα χανουμε!!!εγω ολη μου τη ζωη αυτο κανω!!! 
Ελπιζω να ξεκινησες δυνατα κ με κεφι για να τα χασεις ολα......  :Wink:

----------


## karamela_ed

*να είσαι καλα ναι ετσι πιστευω πως εχω αρχισει δυναμικα και θα τα καταφερω τωρα θα δείξει*

----------


## kalliagirl

γεια σου καραμελα! χαιρομαι που σε ακουω δυναμικη κ δε σε πηρε απο κατω που εβαλες 2 κιλακια..! μας εχει πιασει η ανοιξη ολες και παμε δυναμικα... γιο!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  θα τα καταφερουμε ετσι??

----------


## chrys

Μπραβο karamelitsa!! Εβαλες πλωρη βλεπω!! Προχωρα δυνατα! Εδω και μεις οπως βλεπεις , η καθεμια στον αγωνα της, αλλη με περισσοτερα, αλλη με λιγοτερα κιλα-δεν εχει σημασια-, ολες ομως με κοινο παρονομαστη την προσπαθεια! Τωρα που μπαινει και η ανοιξη ενας λογος παραπανω να ειμαστε πιο ευδιαθετες!

Καλλιτσα! Γιο! Θα τα καταφερουμε εννοειται!!

Φιλια girls!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> [i]Originally posted by karamela[/i
> 
> *καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια, χάθηκα.....  μου έτυχαν κάποια γεγονότα τα οποία με έκαναν να σταματήσω να προσέχω με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω και αλλα 2 κιλά επιπλεον Απο χθες έκανα μια καινούρια αρχη και ελπίζω αυτη την φορα να κρατησει η καινουρι αμου προσπάθεια. Αρχίζω με 116,4 λοιπόν. φιλάκια και θα τα λεμε πιο συχνα τωρα*



Επέστρεψε το λιλαλί μας αγγελουδάκι;ʼντε,να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά...
Ό,τι κι αν συνέβη το διάστημα που μεσολάβησε,ελπίζω να μην άφησε άλλο αρνητικό απόηχο πέρα από αυτά τα δύο κιλάκια..
Σ'ακούω θετική και δυναμική και μου αρέσεις!Εδώ είμαστε να τα λέμε...Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου,λιλαλένια μου!Φιλάκια!

Υ.Γ. Αν θέλεις,κάνε έναν κόπο να σβήσεις τα επαναλαμβανόμενα μηνυματάκια σου--->ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ - ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙΣ/ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΩΝ
Συμβαίνει δυστυχώς συχνά στο τόπικ αυτό...

----------


## impossible_ed

Γειά σας κούκλες!!(ε..... θα έλεγα και κούκλοι αλλά όπως είπαμε και με το Ναντινάκι, έχουν παραδώσει τα οπλα....:-Ρ)
Τί κάνετε; Εγώ τρέχω αυτές τις μέρες, για μια εργασία στη σχολή, για ένα πάρτυ που ετοιμάζουμε με τους φίλους μου σε έναν κολλητο μας που έχει γενέθλια, περιμένω και την Πέμπτη μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη από τα Γιάννενα για να τη φιλοξενήσω σπίτι μου για 5 μέρες και προσπαθώ να κάνω μια γενική καθαριότητα στο σπίτι, οπότε η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω και πάρα πολύ χρονο.... Έτσι, δε με απασχολούσε και ιδιαίτερα το θέμα ζυγίσματος...(παράξενο..... συνήθως κάθε Δευτέρα πρωί ξυπνούσα και νωρίτερα απ'ο,τι συνήθως για να δω τί έκανα...) Παρόλα αυτά, ζυγίστηκα χθές και η ζυγαριά έδειξε από 76 κιλά δηλαδή περίπου -1,5 σε 1,5 εβδομάδα...
Είμαι αρκετά χαρούμενη και σίγουρα ικανοποιημένη... Είναι η πρώτη φορά που είμαι τόσο κοντά στο στόχο μου και δεν έχω κολλήσει σε κάποια κιλά και βλέπω καθημερινά τη διαφορά... Μοναδικό πρόβλημα αποτελούν τα ρούχα, τα οποία πλέον μου είναι πολύ μεγάλα, τα συγκρατώ με ζώνες και στα πόδια είναι πολύ φαρδιά... Αλλά επειδή θέλω να χάσω κι άλλα, σκέφτομαι πως θα ήταν βλακεία να χαλάσω χρήματα για ρούχα τα οποία μετά από κανα 2-3 μήνες και πάλι δε θα μου κάνουν (αν υποθέσουμε πως θα μείνω πιστή στο στόχο μου)...
Τέλος πάντων, σας φιλώ γλυκά! Α! Και ένα γλυκό καλωσόρισμα και από εμένα στα καινούργια μέλη, κι όπως πάντα συγχαρητήρια για τις απώλειεεεες!!!!!!!

Υ.Γ: Συντρόφισσες στο chat, συγγνώμη αν πολλές φορές βγαίνω απότομα, αλλά δε φταίω εγώ, η κωλοσύνδεση τα φταίει.....

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by impossible_
> 
> Μοναδικό πρόβλημα αποτελούν τα ρούχα, τα οποία πλέον μου είναι πολύ μεγάλα, τα συγκρατώ με ζώνες και στα πόδια είναι πολύ φαρδιά...


Πω πω πωωωω...Τι τραβάς κι εσύ,αδύνατη μου...
Ο καθένας έχει τελικά τον Γολγοθά του...Συμπάσχω!  :Wink:

----------


## mtsek85

Εγώ βλέπω να μην έχω αποτέλεσμα αυτή την εβδομάδα... Όχι επειδή έχω ξεφύγει από τη διατροφή μου, αλλά γιατί ούτε κατάφερα να πάω καθόλου στο gym και επίσης περιμένω "περίεργες μέρες" οπότε σίγουρα θα με δω με περισσότερα...

Σνιφ  :Frown:  .... Για αποτέλεσμα όμως θα ενημερώσω την Κυριακή!

----------


## chrys

mtsek, μη δινεις και πολλη σημασια σε αυτες τις μερες! Ξερεις ποσο υπουλες ειναι και ποσο πολυ μπορουν να σε "ριξουν" ψυχολογικα οταν μαλιστα εισαι σε αναμονη ζυγισματος.
Αφησε τες να ερθουν και να περασουν και μη πολυδινεις σημασια.Συνεχισε απο εκει που εμεινες, εννοω μετα τις "μερες"

Και κατι αλλο που θα ηθαλα να μοιραστω μαζι σας ριναι κατι που, ισως φανει χαζο, αλλα μπορει να συμβει.

Παλιοτερα, οταν ζυγιζομουν, παρατηρουσα οτι , ενω εκανα κανονικα το προγραμμα μου, αλλες φορες το ζυγισμα ηταν νορμαλ και αλλες ειχε μεγαλη αποκλιση, ειτε προς τα πανω ειτε προς τα κατω.
Τελικα συνειδητοποιησα οτι εφταιγε το...πατωμα!!
Σε καποια σημεια ηταν ανωμαλη η επιφανεια κι ετσι καθε φορα εβγαζε και διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα!
Απο κει κι επειτα εχω βαλει"σημαδι" και βαζω σε συγκεκριμενο σημειο τη ζυγαρια, καθε φορα που θα ζυγιστω. Επισαης, κατι που ολες πιστευω θα ξερετε, ειναι οτι καλο ειναι να ζυγιζομαστε την ιδια μερα και ωρα, με το ιδιο ντυσιμο, η μαλλον καλυτερα, με το ιδιο...γδυσιμο!

Αυτα, τα ολιγα και βαρετα!

Φιλακια σε ολες και καλη μας δυναμη σε ολα!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i]Originally posted by karamela[/i
> 
> *καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια, χάθηκα.....  μου έτυχαν κάποια γεγονότα τα οποία με έκαναν να σταματήσω να προσέχω με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω και αλλα 2 κιλά επιπλεον Απο χθες έκανα μια καινούρια αρχη και ελπίζω αυτη την φορα να κρατησει η καινουρι αμου προσπάθεια. Αρχίζω με 116,4 λοιπόν. φιλάκια και θα τα λεμε πιο συχνα τωρα* 
> 
> ...


*Καλως σας ξαναβρήκα λοιπόν  Τα έσβησα τα μηνυματακια και συγνωμη που αργησα να το κανω αλλα δεν ηξερα πως*

----------


## mtsek85

καλημέρα σε όλες-ους!

ελπίζω αυτή τη βδομάδα να είχαμε πιο καλά αποτελέσματα!!!!

Εγώ παραμένω σταθερή (89 γμτ!!!), αλλά δε με παίρνει από κάτω, γιατί περιμένω περίεργες....μέρες και λογικό είναι να διχνω τα ίδια, αλλά επίσης δεν πήγα καθόλου γυμναστήριο όλη την εβδομάδα λόγω δουλειάς...

Με τη διατροφή μου συνεχίζω όσο μπορώ τον αγώνα, αλλά μια καλή παστούλα ολόκληρη την τσάκισα την Παρασκευή δεν άντεξα!!!!

Καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλους και ερχονται καλύτερες μέρες (ήρθε η άνοιξη!!!!!!!!)

φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο να μην σε περνει απο κατω και να συνεχιζεις δυνατα. Θα περασουν οι δυσκολες ημερες και θα δεις που θα κατεβει η ζυγαρια*

----------


## mtsek85

Μακάρι καραμελένια μου όταν περασουν να πετάω από τη χαρά μου από το νουμεράκι!!! Αλλά έχω την αίσθηση πως εχω κολλήσει λίγο με τα κιλάκια... σνιφ.... μαλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο να πάρω μπρος!!! Έκοψα και τη νυστία να πάρω και καμία πρωτεϊνη...  :Smile:

----------


## samantha_ed

λες να φταιει η νηστεια που δν χανω??( οχι οτι τρωω ολη μερα η νηστεια με πειραξε :P )

εγω σταθερα στα 70...δν προκειται ν'αδυνατισω ποτε  :Frown: 
μολις πληρωθω θα παω γυμναστηριο...το αποφασισα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chrys

Καλημερα κι απο μενα!!

Ειμαι σε μια συγχυση και απορια γιατι ενω πριν μια εβδομαδα στο ticker μου ειχα 72.8 kg, μετα απο μια εβδομαδα-σημερα δηλαδη- εχω 73.1 kg! Και δεν εχω κανει παρασπονδιες.
Εχω βεβαια μια σχετικη δυσκοιλιοτητα, πραγμα πολυ σπανιο για μενα, αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτος ο λογος.
Δε μπορω να το αποδωσω καπου αλλου, το οτι δεν εχασα.
Anyway, καλα να ειμαστε και προχωραμε! Χιχι, δεν κολλαω πουθενα εγω! Η ζυγαρια ας κολλαει οπου θελει! Δικαιωμα της εξαλλου!!!

Καλα να ειμαστε, να στεκομαστε καθε πρωι στα ποδια μας, και ολα φτιαχνουν, σωστα?

Σας φιλω με αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!
Εμεις θα ειμαστε οι νικητριες! Ουτε η ζυγαρια ουτε τιποτε αλλο!

----------


## mtsek85

Δεν ασχολούμαι για μερικές μέρες με τη ζυγαριά μου, γιατί μια με δίχνει 88...μια 89...μια 90... 6 του μήνα, κλείνω 2 μήνες σε διατροφή, οπότε τότε θα δώ το αποτέλεσμα και θα αλλάξω και το tickeraki μου! (θα έχουν περάσει κ οι περίεργες μέρες, οπότε θα εχω πιο σωστό αποτέλεσμα...!)  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> λες να φταιει η νηστεια που δν χανω??( οχι οτι τρωω ολη μερα η νηστεια με πειραξε :P )


Σαμάνθα μου,άμα νηστεύεις από δίαιτα,είναι αρκετά πιθανό να φταίει κι η νηστεία,ξέρεις! :P

----------


## NADINE_ed

chrys και γλωσσοδέτη(mtsek85),έτσι σας θέλω!
Αφού φτάσαμε στο "ο θάνατος σου-η ζωή μου",
καλύτερα να ζήσουμε εμείς παρά αυτές,οι ψυχοβγάλτες!
Εξάλλου είναι αναλώσιμες κι αντικαταστατές!
Ενώ σαν εμάς...ποιός είναι,καλέ,σαν εμάς; :P

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σήμερα εκλεισα 1 εβδομάδα και εχασα 3,3 Kg  Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες μας*

----------


## porki

γεια σου καραμελα! πως εχασες τοσα κιλα σε 1 εβδομαδα?

----------


## porki

γεια σου καραμελα! πως εχασες τοσα κιλα σε 1 εβδομαδα?

----------


## karamela_ed

*δεν ξερω πραγματικά πως ενω ετρωγα κανονικά, έπαιρνα λεκιθινη ισως βοήθησε και αυτο, αλλα πάντα την πρωτη εβδομαδα δεν χανουμε πανω απο ενα γιατι ειναι και τα υγρα?*

----------


## porki

ναι την πρωτη εβδομαδα ετσι ειναι αλλα ισως και η διαιτα σου ειναι αρκετα αποτελεσματικη...μπραβο σου

----------


## karamela_ed

*την άλλη εβδομάδα θα δούμε πως θα πάω, εκει θα φανούν όλα :P*

----------


## chrys

Nadine σε βρισκω απολυτα σωστη!! Και φυσικα ειμαστε εμεις πανω(μεταφορικα αλλα και..κυριολεκτικα , χιχι...) απο τη ζυγαρια!

Η ζυγαρια θα παιζει μαζι μας νομιζεις?? ΟΧΙ! Εμεις θα παιζουμε με αυτην!!Χεχε!!

Καλη μας δυναμη και προχωραμε...!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> *Σήμερα εκλεισα 1 εβδομάδα και εχασα 3,3 Kg  Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες μας*


Μπράβο,καραμελίτσα μου!Έτσι που το πας,σε βλέπω να μεταλλάσσεσαι σε μαστίχα Χίου όπου να'ναι...

----------


## karamela_ed

*Αχ Ναντινούλα μου η πρωτη εβδομάδα ειναι και εχασα τοσο να δουμε τις επόμενες, εσύ πώς τα πας?*

----------


## mtsek85

έτσι από περιέργια είπα να ανέβω στη φιλενάδα μου.... και φυσικό ήταν να με απογοητεύσει!!!! 90 λέει!!!! σνιφ..... αυτό που με καθυσηχάζει κάπως είναι πως δεν έχω περάσει ακόμα την "περίοδο" μου... ραντεβού την επόμενη εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## mtsek85

έτσι από περιέργια είπα να ανέβω στη φιλενάδα μου.... και φυσικό ήταν να με απογοητεύσει!!!! 90 λέει!!!! σνιφ..... αυτό που με καθυσηχάζει κάπως είναι πως δεν έχω περάσει ακόμα την "περίοδο" μου... ραντεβού την επόμενη εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> 
> έτσι από περιέργια είπα να ανέβω στη φιλενάδα μου.... και φυσικό ήταν να με απογοητεύσει!!!! 90 λέει!!!! σνιφ..... αυτό που με καθυσηχάζει κάπως είναι πως δεν έχω περάσει ακόμα την "περίοδο" μου... ραντεβού την επόμενη εβδομάδα!!!


Φιλενάδα σου η ζυγαριά σου;Αν δεν είναι αυτή άσπονδος εχθρός,ποιός είναι;
Τα είδες εξάλλου τα χαμπάρια της!Πάλι σου την είπε!Δεν πάει να ζυγιστεί,λέω εγώ...

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## Katherine

και εμενα κολλησε εδω και μια εβδομαδα κλαψ....  :Frown:  η ατιμη :P

----------


## myrtali

Tόλμησα να ανέβω σήμερα στη ζυγαριά μετά από 3 βδομάδες απόλυτης αποδιοργάνωσης και έδειξε 116,3. Όχι μόνο πήρα το 1 κιλό που είχα χάσει την 1η βσομάδα του Μάρτη αλλά και 0,5 επιπλέον! Βέβαια, θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα, έτσι περίμενα... Τέλος πάντων, από σήμερα μέσα τα κεφάλια, επιστροφή στο πρόγραμμα το οποίο ελπίζω να τηρήσω αύτή την φορά!!!

----------


## Katherine

Εγω φοβαμαι να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια  :Frown:

----------


## myrtali

Να μη φοβάσαι καθόλου, τα πας τέλεια. Σε 1 1/2 μήνα έχασες 13 κιλά, αυτό είναι καταπληκτικό, ακόμα κι αν σήμερα σε δείξει σταθερή δεν έχει σημασία. Έτσι πως τρως σαν πουλάκι, είναι καθαρά θέμα χρόνου, και σε βεβαιώνω όχι πολύ χρόνου  :Smile:

----------


## dare-xxx

γειά σας και εδώ!.....λέω να κάνω εγγραφή στο εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα.....

σήμερα η ζυγαριά είπε το πρωί 82,6.....ομολογώ ότι μετά από 9 μέρες γυμναστήριο περίμενα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα....αλλά!....τουλ χιστον δεν είναι στα 83,6 που έδειχνε ξανά την τετάρτη!.....

άντε να δούμε πότε θα πάρει μπρος.....

μόλις αλλάξω δεκάδα ο καλός μου ανέλαβε την υποχρέωση να με πάει όπου του πω και να κάνουμε ότι του πω!

χεχε.....δύο άντε τρεις βδομάδες ακόμα....(καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων)...

----------


## dare-xxx

καλέ κατερίνα! πώς έχασες 13 κιλά σε 1 1/2 μήνα?!!!? πες καλέ! με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΔΙΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΕΙ ΓΕΡΟ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ,ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???

125ΚG-10KILA=115KG(28/03/09)

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΔΙΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ,ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΕΙ ΓΕΡΟ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ,ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ???

125ΚG-10KILA=115KG(28/03/09)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αν θυμάμαι καλά,κάνεις δίαιτα με θερμίδες,γλυκούλα μου...σίγουρα όμως τρέφεσαι σωστά;Δεν είναι θέμα αριθμών η διατροφή,αλλά ουσίας...
Μήπως να αύξανες την καθημερινή σου σωματική δραστηριότητα;Το μόνο πάντως που δεν πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να πτοηθείς!
Τώρα δοκιμάζεται η πίστη και η προσήλωση σου,η δύναμη και η αποφασιστικότητα σου!Μην αφήνεσαι τώρα,στην κρίσιμη καμπή αυτή!
Αν το κάνεις,πέρα από το τίμημα που θα πληρώσεις στη ζυγαριά σου,ακόμα βαρύτερο πλήγμα θα υποστεί η ψυχολογία σου!
Τα ξέρεις,τα έχεις περάσει πολλάκις!Υποτίθεται αυτή τη φορά το έχουμε πάρει κάπως αλλιώς μπας και κάνουμε τη διαφορά!
Στα πλαίσια αυτά λοιπόν,συμπεριφέρσου διαφορετικά απ'ό,τι σε παρόμοιες παρελθοντικές καταστάσεις...Δύσκολο,ναι!Α ύνατο,όχι!

----------


## asi

agaphmenoi mou epestre4a sto forum!!!kai thn deytera 8a zygistw...an kai nomizw oti eimai gyrw sta 87.... :Frown: 
loipon... :Big Grin:  8a zygizomai ka8e evdomada!!!na kanete oloi to idio...kai oti kai na dei3ei na eiste eytyxismenoi pou exete thn eykairia n to alla3ete!!!!

----------


## asi

agaphmenoi mou epestre4a sto forum!!!kai thn deytera 8a zygistw...an kai nomizw oti eimai gyrw sta 87.... :Frown: 
loipon... :Big Grin:  8a zygizomai ka8e evdomada!!!na kanete oloi to idio...kai oti kai na dei3ei na eiste eytyxismenoi pou exete thn eykairia n to alla3ete!!!!

----------


## asi

agaphmenoi mou epestre4a sto forum!!!kai thn deytera 8a zygistw...an kai nomizw oti eimai gyrw sta 87.... :Frown: 
loipon... :Big Grin:  8a zygizomai ka8e evdomada!!!na kanete oloi to idio...kai oti kai na dei3ei na eiste eytyxismenoi pou exete thn eykairia n to alla3ete!!!!

----------


## asi



----------


## asi



----------


## asi

ax 1000 sygnwmh...dn 3erw t egine....kai grfthke toses fores....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,ʼση και καλώς μας ήρθες!Δεν πειράζει,συμβαίνουν αυτά...Υπάρχει τρόπος και θα τον βρεις στα σημερινά μηνύματα,
στο τόπικ για τα επαναλαμβανόμενα ποστ...Γράφε μας μόνο μ'ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες,σε παρακαλούμε πολύ!
Κι αφού ξεμπερδέψαμε με τα διαδικαστικά,αν θέλεις μας λες δύο λόγια για σένα και τον στόχο σου,καθώς υπέροχο το τικεράκι σου,
αλλά δεν προδίδει αυτό που σε ταλαιπωρεί και βρίσκεσαι από σήμερα στην παρέα μας!Καλό μας ξημέρωμα!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## panikoula(gourounitsa)

eimai 75

----------


## panikoula(gourounitsa)

eimai 75

----------


## kalliagirl

Μια καλη μερα σε ολουυυυςςςς!!! Ειχα καιρο να σας γραψω γιατι εχω χτυπησει το ποδι μου και.... 

Εγω δε λειτουργω με ζυγαρια γιατι ειμαι κατα.πολυ κατα στον ψυχολογικο πολεμο που κανει, αν το ελατηριακι στο μηχανισμο της, δε σταθεροποιηθει σωστα κ στο οτι δε δειχνει τα πραγματικα αποτελεσματα!!! Αντιθετα ειμαι υπερ της μεζουρας και της λιπομετρησης!!

Ετσι λοιπον, εχω να ΔΗΛΩΣΩ πως εχω χασει 3 ποντους.... Με διατροφη οπως εκανα παλια και με γυμναστικη..,..

Συνεχιζουμε δυναμικα ολοι μας!!! Σας φιλω! tanti baci e buon pomeriggio!!

----------


## Katherine

> _Originally posted by dare-xxx_
> καλέ κατερίνα! πώς έχασες 13 κιλά σε 1 1/2 μήνα?!!!? πες καλέ! με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ!


Γαστρικη πτυχωση στις 12/02/09  :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Kalliagirl συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου! Το γεγονος μιλαει απο μονο του! 3 ποντοι! Δεν ειναι λιγοι...σα νουμερο μπορει να φαινεται μικρο στα ματια μας σε σχεση με τα νουμερα που δειχνουν τα κιλα, αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα, 3 ποντοι ειναι ικανοι για να σου μπει η παλια φουστα και το παλιο παντελονακι!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Συνεχιζουμε με...χαρα και τσαχπινια!!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Έκανα βλακεία!
Εχ8ες ξύπνησα 80,8 κ ήμουν πανευτυχής
η μέρα όμως κατέλξε σε ρεσιταλ υπερφαγίας κ ξύπνησα 82,5
.... 
Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πλασματικό μεν αλλά απο την άλλη θέλω να κατέβει γρήγορα πάλι στο χ8εσινό...
Δεν θέλω ούτε για μια στιγμή να σκεφτώ ότι 8α πρεπεί να περιμένω 2 βδομάδες για να ξαναδώ το 80

Έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε; Βοήθεια!


edit:στο tickerki μου θα αφήσω το χθεσινό βάρος κ αν δεν το έχω φτάσει πάλι στο επόμενο ζύγισμαα...τι να κάνω θα το παω προς τα πάνω....  :Frown:

----------


## chrys

Ελπιδα, φυσικα και ειναι πλασματικο το νουμερο! Δεν παχαινουμε 2 κιλα σε ενα βραδυ!...
Εχει να κανει και το ζητημα...wc. Ολα παιζουν..μηπως εισαι στις μερες του μηνα τις γνωστες , με τα φουσκωματα και τα πρηξιματα?
Εγω την πρωτη βδομαδα διαιτας εχασα σχεδον 1.5 κιλα και μετα τη δευτερη βδομαδα, ειχα παρει παλι..αλλα δεν εκατσα να σκασω! Σιγα βρε συ..μην κανεις ετσι!
Ολα θα πανε καλα αρκει να συνεχισεις σα να μη συνεβη τιποτα , απο εκει που εμεινες! οκ?
Μην αναστατωνεσαι χωρις λογο! Γιατι ,οντως, δεν υπαρχει λογος!
Καλη μερα σου και καλη συνεχειαα! ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ!!
Δυναμικα μπροστα παντα! Ακου τι σου λεω...κατι ξερω!

----------


## elpida_ed

Βασικά περίμενα και το θέμα wc αλλά καμμία αλλαγή.....
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω κάποιες ενοχλήσεις αν κ είναι σχετικά νωρίς για την περίοδο μου αλλά ελπίζω να έχεις δίκιο

----------


## dare-xxx

ααααα!! θενκς κατερινάκι για την πληροφορία.....δεν αντέχω όμως άλλες εγχειρήσεις τουλάχιστον για μία πετναετία.....από το 2001 μέχρι το 2007 έφαγα 4 μαχαίρια....σώνει....ίσως αν δεν τα καταφέρω αλλιώς αργότερα....


σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια! και όσο σύντομα θες στον στόχο σου!

----------


## chrys

Εφτασα αισιως τα 72.4 kg και προχωραωωωωωωω!!!! 

Μπορει σε αλλους η διαφορα να φαινεται μικρη, αλλα για μενα ειναι μεγαλη, οχι λογω του αριθμου των κιλων, οσο για το γεγονος οτι απλα, χανω!!

Καλη συνεχεια με δυναμη σε ολες!

----------


## kalliagirl

--->chrys πολυ χαιρομαι με τα νεα σου..! οπως πολυ καλα ειπες το θεμα ειναι να χανουμε.. τι 300 τι 1000 gr. σημαινει πως παμε καλα!!


προχωραμε με ανοιξιατικο ρυθμο!! ταπ ταπ τιπ τιπ!!

----------


## IOANNA28_ed

chrys μπραβο!Αντε,αργα και σταθερα οπως πρεπει και εις κατωτερα!

----------


## mtsek85

είπα τώρα που είμαι οκ να μην περιμένω μέχρι τις 6/4

88,8!!! κάτι ψιλά, αλλά φύγαμε από τα 89-90  :Smile:  

-αν και άμα πάω μετά τα σουτζουκακια να ζυγιστώ, θα δω άλλα νουμεράκια πάλι αλλά κρατάω τα χαμηλα!-

----------


## chrys

Kallia yes! Ταπ ταπ τιπ τιπ, ετσι το παω!! Ευχαριστωωωωωωωω!!!!
Ioanna28 ευχαριστω πολυ! Μακαρι το "εις κατωτερα " να συνεχισει εως οτου φτασω-ουμε τον τελικο στοχο!

Mtsek!! ΑΧ ΑΧ!! Τι θα σε κανουμε εσενα?? ε??? Δεν ειπαμε να σκεφτομαστε σωσρα? Ασε τα ζυγισματα μετα τα σουτζουκακια!
Χαιρομαι πολυ που κατεβηκες κατω απο τα 89! Εστω και μια μικρη αλλαγη μας ανταμειβει και μας σπρωχνει προς τα μπροστα!

Καλη μας συνεχεια κοριτσακια μου!!

----------


## mtsek85

είπαμε καλέ, το σωστό θα γίνει την 06/04/09!!! έτσι απο περιέργια έκανα τη δοκιμή (αλλά δεν ήταν κακή ε!!!!))

 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

είπαμε καλέ, το σωστό θα γίνει την 06/04/09!!! έτσι απο περιέργια έκανα τη δοκιμή (αλλά δεν ήταν κακή ε!!!!))

 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## chrys

OK τοτε!! Θα περιμενουμε την 06/04!!!

Ο,τι αλλαγη κι αν ειναι αυτη που εχουμε παντως, ειτε αυτη τη βλεπουμε στη ζυγαρια , ειτε απλα στα ρουχα, ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτη!

Καλη συνεχεια mtsek!

Καθε απωλεια-εστω και λιγων γραμμαριων-ειναι αφορμη για να παιρνουμε τα πανω μας, ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## mtsek85

πολύ σωστά...!!!!

συνεχιζουμε δυναμικάααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααα!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

πολύ σωστά...!!!!

συνεχιζουμε δυναμικάααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααα!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

KAΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ,ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ NADINE MOY,ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ,ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ,ΕΝΝΟΩ ΤΡΕΦΟΜΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ,ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΙΠΟΥΣ ΙΣΑ-ΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ,ΚΑΝΩ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ 20 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ,ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ,ΟΧΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ 4 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ,ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.....ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙΣΜΩΣΕΙ Ο ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΕΚΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ.
125ΚG-10KG=115KG ΕΔΩ ΚΙΑ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ

----------


## mtsek85

κ εγώ γλυκούλα μου έχω κολλήσει... 2 μήνες -4 με -5κιλά (τη μια 88 την άλλη 89)... αλλά δε το βάζω κάτω... άρχισα και γυμναστική πάλι και ελπίζω έτσι να δω τη διαφορά!!!!

----------


## dare-xxx

εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα....κλαψ...μετά από 13 μέρες εγγραφής στο γυμναστήριο, συνέχιση της διατροφής, κοπάνημα έντονο στη γυμναστική και ακατάπαυστο τρέξιμο και σημαντική μείωση των θερμίδων κάτω από 1300 η ζυγαριά έδειξε το πρωί +0,4 ==> 83κ.

η πλήρης απογοήτευση......

----------


## dare-xxx

ρε γμτ τι γίνεται....τις πρώτες 10-12 μέρες 3 κιλά και τις τελευταίρες 15 τίποτα??? θα σκάσω!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κολλώ εδώ την τελευταία μου αφίσα,στο πιο διαβασμένο κι απαντημένο τόπικ...
Αχ!Αυτοί οι αριθμοί τι μας κάνουνε!Μην τρελαίνεστε,κορίτσια!Δε θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας!
Είμαστε ελκυστικοί πολύ στη γη,τι να κάνουμε,σαγηνεύτρες μου;Ναι,οκ,καλύτερα να ήταν κανας άλλος,δε λέω...
Στο δια ταύτα τώρα : Οργανώνουμε συνάντηση στη Θεσ/νίκη την Παρασκευή 10/4/09 γύρω στις 16:00' με 17:00' 
Αν κάποιος άλλος βορειοελλαδίτης ενδιαφέρεται,ας έρθει στα γραφεία μας --->ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ 
για να καταλήξουμε στις λεπτομέρειες(μέρας,ώρας,τό ου κλπ) Ευχαριστώ κι ελπίζω σε συμμετοχή!
Φιλάκια πολλά και ακόμη περισσότερα πετάγματα βάρους!Μη μιλάμε για "απώλεια",
γιατί υποσυνείδητα θα προσπαθήσουμε να την ανακτήσουμε κι αυτό σίγουρα δεν το θέλουμε με την καμία!
Πετάμε κιλά λοιπόν και τα στέλνουμε στον αγύριστο!Μη μας τα γυρίσει πίσω με χαμόγελο η Νικολούλη...

----------


## mdion

Καλημέρα,
Εγώ επιτέλους είδα στη ζυγαριά να μπαίνει μπροστά το πολυπόθητο 7!!!!!!!!! Ο δρόμος έχει αρχίσει να μικραίνει!!! Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by mdion_
> 
> Καλημέρα,
> Εγώ επιτέλους είδα στη ζυγαριά να μπαίνει μπροστά το πολυπόθητο 7!!!!!!!!! Ο δρόμος έχει αρχίσει να μικραίνει!!! Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη!


78 !!!Bravooooooo !!!

Mεγάλη υπόθεση το 7 άρι,ειδικά άμα ήταν για χρόνια ακατάδεκτο!
Εννοείται πως συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτη να προσπερνάς ένα ένα τα κιλάκια,
που θέλεις ν'αφήσεις για πάντα πίσω σου!Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι,mdion μου!!

----------


## dare-xxx

μπράβο βρε mdion! μπράβο και σε κατώτερα!

πόσο καιρό προσπαθείς?.....

----------


## GLUKOULA28

MDION ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΜΕ,ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ?ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ.ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλησπέρα κορίτσια, την Τετάρτη ζυγίστηκα και ειμαι 111,4 -1,7 κιλάκια αυτη την εβδομαδα, αλλα δυστυχως αρρωστησα και πρεπει να παιρνω αντιβιωση γιατι ημουν 1 εβδομαδα με πυρετό κ αναγκαστικα δεν πολυπροσέχω*

----------


## dare-xxx

δεν πειράζει βρε καραμέλα....γίνε καλά και προσέχεις μετά...

----------


## samantha_ed

εχασα μισο κιλο....lol

69,5

οχι οτι με χαλαει αλλα θελω μεχρι το πασχα να παω 67...πολλα θελω μαλλον ε????

αντε να δουμε τωρα την αλλη Κυριακη ποσο θα'μαι... :P

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα κοριτσάρες!!(αφού οι άντρες μας εγκατέλειψαν...)
Η ʼνοιξη μπήκε για τα καλά και οι διαθέσεις ανεβαίνουν, ειδικά όσο κατεβαίνουν τα κιλά! Μέρα ζυγίσματος χτες και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 114,2 , -2,1kg από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα!!  :Smile:  Βέβαια τελείωσε και η περίοδος, έπαιξε κι αυτό το ρόλο του...Αν και χαθηκαν 3 βδομάδες λόγω συνεχόμενων ατασθαλειών, μπήκα πάλι σε πρόγραμμα, όχι ιδιαίτερα αυστηρό... Ελπίζω η καθοδική πορεία να συνεχιστεί...Καλή προσπάθεια σε όλες !!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλέ τι γίνεται εδώ μέσα;Βλέπω φοβερά πετάγματα κιλών!

-2,1kg η Μυρτάλη

-1,7kg η καραμελίτσα

-ο,5kg η Σαμάνθα

Πετάει η ομάδα! Μπράβο,κοριτσάρες μου! Σκουπιδιάρααααααα!!Εδώ!Εδώ!
Καραμελίτσα μου,περαστικά σου!Γρήγορα σιδερένια και πάλι!Η υγεία μας πάνω απ'όλα!
Τόλμη και γοητεία και γλυκούλα,ψυχραιμία κουκλίτσες μου!Ξέρω,σπάνε τα νεύρα,αλλά εμείς δε μασάμε!
ʼμα τα παρατήσουμε τώρα θα ευχόμασταν μετά να είχαμε κολλήσει όταν ο δείκτης τραβήξει την ανηφόρα!
Κι αν δεν το αντέχει το νευρικό μας σύστημα αυτό,ας κόψουμε το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα!Ας το κάνουμε μηνιαίο
να τελιώνουμε!Να κάνουμε ήρεμες κι ανεπηρέαστες την προσπάθεια μας και το καλύτερο μας και όσο πάει...Τι να πω;
Καλή δύναμη σε όλες μας(καθότι οι όλοι μας τελείωσαν!)και στα πιπινάκια μας που αλληλοστηρίζονται και πολύ τα χαίρομαι!

----------


## mdion

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Nadine, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το τέλειο animation και για τη συμπαράσταση! 
Glukoula28 έκανα γαστρικό δακτύλιο στις 10-10-2008 και ούτε που έχω καταλάβει πως πέρασαν αυτοί οι μήνες και πως χάθηκαν τα κιλά. Βέβαια οι ποσότητα έχει μειωθεί φοβερά και προσέχω να μένω όσο μπορώ μακριά από διατροφικές αμαρτίες (τουλάχιστον τις καθημερινές). Επίσης, κάνω σχεδόν καθημερινά 20 λεπτά ποδήλατο γιατί ο γιατρός μου επιμένει ότι μόνο έτσι θα αποφύγω τη χαλάρωση και μέχρι στιγμής έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά στην κοιλιά που ήμουν σαν 5 μηνών έγκυος και η οποία κοντεύει να εξαφανιστεί τα αποτελέσματα της μη-χαλάρωσης είναι θεαματικά. 
Sorry για τη φλυαρία αλλά είπα να σας τα πω όλα μαζεμένα!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

λοιπον ήρθε και η δική μου ώρα της κρίσης.....

και μπορώ να πω, πως είμαι πραγματικά χαρούμενη!!!
πρωινό σημερινό ζύγισμα, 87,8 δλδ -1!!!!

το 89 εχει να φανεί 3 μέρες!!! το 90 που έπαιζε για 3 βδ άφαντο!!! ζητωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

προχωράμε!!!!!!!!! αλλάζω και το tickeraki για να ανέβουμε λίγο!!!

καλή μας συνέχεια!!!

----------


## chrys

BRAVO mtsek!!!! Συγχαρητηρια! Ειδες? Με λιγη καλη θεληση και προσπαθεια ολα γινονται!
Καλη εβδομαδα και καλη, η μαλλον καλυτερη(!) συνεχεια!!

Φιλια!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,γλωσσοδέτη!Ακόμα ένα κιλό στα σκουπίδια!
Ποιό εννιάρι καλέ;Πού το θυμήθηκες πάλι αυτό;Πάει τώρα...Ξέχνα το! Ουυυυυ...να'ταν κι άλλο....
Ζήσε ό,τι προλαβαίνεις με το οχτάρι,γιατί δε θα το έχεις κι αυτό για πολύ!Μην πεις μετά πως δε σε προειδοποίησα...

----------


## EVAMPAS

Γεια σε όλους,
Σήμερα το πρωί που ξύπνησα με περίμενε μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη. Έκει που νόμιζα ότι ήμουν 105 κιλά ζυγήστηκα και ήμουν μόλις !!!99,6!!!. Μεγάλο πράγμα το διψήφιο. Σου αλλάζει τη διάθεση. Είχα βέβαια πάρα πολύ καιρό να ζυγηστώ, φοβόμουνα γαρ. Φανταστείτε ότι η ζυγαριά είχε πιάσει αράχνες. Από εδώ και πέρα το πήρα απόφαση. Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Δευτέρα και θα σας ανακοινώνω τα αποτελέσματα μου. 
Πολλά φιλιά!!!

----------


## porki

ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ....




> _Originally posted by mdion_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Nadine, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το τέλειο animation και για τη συμπαράσταση! 
> Glukoula28 έκανα γαστρικό δακτύλιο στις 10-10-2008 και ούτε που έχω καταλάβει πως πέρασαν αυτοί οι μήνες και πως χάθηκαν τα κιλά. Βέβαια οι ποσότητα έχει μειωθεί φοβερά και προσέχω να μένω όσο μπορώ μακριά από διατροφικές αμαρτίες (τουλάχιστον τις καθημερινές). Επίσης, κάνω σχεδόν καθημερινά 20 λεπτά ποδήλατο γιατί ο γιατρός μου επιμένει ότι μόνο έτσι θα αποφύγω τη χαλάρωση και μέχρι στιγμής έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά στην κοιλιά που ήμουν σαν 5 μηνών έγκυος και η οποία κοντεύει να εξαφανιστεί τα αποτελέσματα της μη-χαλάρωσης είναι θεαματικά. 
> Sorry για τη φλυαρία αλλά είπα να σας τα πω όλα μαζεμένα!!!!


ΚΑΙ

[quote]_Originally posted by mtsek85_
λοιπον ήρθε και η δική μου ώρα της κρίσης.....

και μπορώ να πω, πως είμαι πραγματικά χαρούμενη!!!
πρωινό σημερινό ζύγισμα, 87,8 δλδ -1!!!!

το 89 εχει να φανεί 3 μέρες!!! το 90 που έπαιζε για 3 βδ άφαντο!!! ζητωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

προχωράμε!!!!!!!!! αλλάζω και το tickeraki για να ανέβουμε λίγο!!!

καλή μας συνέχεια!!![


Εχουμε ξεκινήσει απο τα ιδια κιλα;και εχουμε χάσει και οι 3 μας σχεδόν τα ίδια!!!!!!! Δεν θυμάμαι για να ειμαι ειλικρινής τι διαιτα ή τρόπο εχετε επιλέξει ούτε ποτε ξεκινήσατε...Αντε καλη μας συνέχεια για τα 63
*ΚΑΙ*

----------


## porki

ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ....




> _Originally posted by mdion_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Nadine, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το τέλειο animation και για τη συμπαράσταση! 
> Glukoula28 έκανα γαστρικό δακτύλιο στις 10-10-2008 και ούτε που έχω καταλάβει πως πέρασαν αυτοί οι μήνες και πως χάθηκαν τα κιλά. Βέβαια οι ποσότητα έχει μειωθεί φοβερά και προσέχω να μένω όσο μπορώ μακριά από διατροφικές αμαρτίες (τουλάχιστον τις καθημερινές). Επίσης, κάνω σχεδόν καθημερινά 20 λεπτά ποδήλατο γιατί ο γιατρός μου επιμένει ότι μόνο έτσι θα αποφύγω τη χαλάρωση και μέχρι στιγμής έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά στην κοιλιά που ήμουν σαν 5 μηνών έγκυος και η οποία κοντεύει να εξαφανιστεί τα αποτελέσματα της μη-χαλάρωσης είναι θεαματικά. 
> Sorry για τη φλυαρία αλλά είπα να σας τα πω όλα μαζεμένα!!!!


ΚΑΙ

[quote]_Originally posted by mtsek85_
λοιπον ήρθε και η δική μου ώρα της κρίσης.....

και μπορώ να πω, πως είμαι πραγματικά χαρούμενη!!!
πρωινό σημερινό ζύγισμα, 87,8 δλδ -1!!!!

το 89 εχει να φανεί 3 μέρες!!! το 90 που έπαιζε για 3 βδ άφαντο!!! ζητωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

προχωράμε!!!!!!!!! αλλάζω και το tickeraki για να ανέβουμε λίγο!!!

καλή μας συνέχεια!!![


Εχουμε ξεκινήσει απο τα ιδια κιλα;και εχουμε χάσει και οι 3 μας σχεδόν τα ίδια!!!!!!! Δεν θυμάμαι για να ειμαι ειλικρινής τι διαιτα ή τρόπο εχετε επιλέξει ούτε ποτε ξεκινήσατε...Αντε καλη μας συνέχεια για τα 63
*ΚΑΙ*

----------


## basia



----------


## mtsek85

στην περίπτωσή μου porki μου, απλά έχω κόψει τα περιτά (αναψυκτικά, γλυκά κλπ) και προσπαθώ να πίνω νερά και να τρέφομαι με πρωτεϊνες... αλλα γενικα, δεν έχω΄φράξει κ τόσο τον εαυτό μου... καλα παμε παντως!!!!!!!!!!! καλή μας συνέχεια!!!

----------


## chrys

Ζυγισμα και σημερα και χαιρομαι που η κυρια ζυγαρια με τιμα με τα...μειωτικα της λογια!!!

71.8 απο 72.4 !! Βεβαια ειμαι σε δευτερη μερα περιοδου, οποτε ευελπιστω οτι στην ουσια η απωλεια θα ειναι κατα τι περισσοτερη, αλλα κι αν οχι, ειμαι παλι πολυ ικανοποιημενη!

Αντε κοριτσια, μπρος σιγα σιγα και σταθερα προς τα κατω!
Εμπρος καλη μου κατηφοραααα!!!!

Καλημερα και καλη μας συνεχεια!!

----------


## mtsek85

μια χαρα τα πάει η ομάδα!!!! το καλοκαιρι είναι κοντα... αλλά και εμείς πιο κοντά στους στόχους μας!!!!

πάντως.... αν σε 2 μήνες έχασα σχεδον 6 κιλά.... σε άλλους 3 που μένει το καλοκαίρι θα έχω χάσει άλλα....6-7.... οπότε.. μια χαρά!!!!! αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει!!! γιατί αρχίζουν να πιάνουν και οι ζεστες...!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

127/127/65 (χτες ξεκινησα :P) ποτε το κανονικο "χασιμο" θα ναι απο δευτερα .... αχχχχχ δεν βλεπω την ωρα !

----------


## mtsek85

αντε αντε καλή αρχή καλό μου και καλά αποτελέσματα!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx  :Big Grin:  επισης!!!!!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

εγώ πάχυνα.....
το ομολογώ
82 κ κατι
αλλά την μπαρούλα μου δεν την αλλάζω δεν την αλλάζω
Μόνο όταν κατέβει
ΜΟΝΟ
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## stellou1989_ed

οντως γαμωτο , τα bars ειναι ωραια για σνακ ! ειδικα αυτα που εχουν λιγη σοκολατα , κοβουν και τη λιγουρα για γλυκο !

----------


## stellou1989_ed

οντως γαμωτο , τα bars ειναι ωραια για σνακ ! ειδικα αυτα που εχουν λιγη σοκολατα , κοβουν και τη λιγουρα για γλυκο !

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Συνχαρητηρια σε ολεs oσεs,εχασαν κιλακια,και σε οσεs δεν εχασαν αλλα θα χασουν!!!Συνεχιστε κοριτσια,μια ζωη εχουμε οπωs λεει και η NADINE μαs,δεν εχει δευτερη,πραγματοποιειστε τουs,στοχουs σαs,ετσι αποκτουμε δυναμη ψυχικη!!!φιλιαα

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Συνχαρητηρια σε ολεs oσεs,εχασαν κιλακια,και σε οσεs δεν εχασαν αλλα θα χασουν!!!Συνεχιστε κοριτσια,μια ζωη εχουμε οπωs λεει και η NADINE μαs,δεν εχει δευτερη,πραγματοποιειστε τουs,στοχουs σαs,ετσι αποκτουμε δυναμη ψυχικη!!!φιλιαα

----------


## Deb_ed

Πριν λίγο ζυγίστηκα.Και με εδειξε 83,4.Μετά βγάζω τα ρούχα και εδειξε 82, 9.Τερμα το φαγητο τερμα και τα ρουχα παχαίνουν και τα δυο.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samantha_ed

χαχαχαχ....δεν κανουμε ποτε το λαθος να ζυγιστουμε με τα ρουχα ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕ!!!

Ειναι κολπακι..παντα ζυγιζομαστε πρωι-πρωι κ χωρις ρουχα..ΤΕΛΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ :Ρ

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> χαχαχαχ....δεν κανουμε ποτε το λαθος να ζυγιστουμε με τα ρουχα ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕ!!!
> 
> Ειναι κολπακι..παντα ζυγιζομαστε πρωι-πρωι κ χωρις ρουχα..ΤΕΛΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ :Ρ


Ααααακριβως!Αλλιως παιδια δε συμφέρει.Έχει τύχει να ζυγιστω πρωι και βράδυ την ίδια μέρα, σε διάρκεια δίαιτας και να με δειχνει και δυο κιλά πάνω.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

σπαστικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο αυτο! η απολυτη απογοητευση! και , να συμπληρωσω , παντα ζυγιζόμαστε πρωί πρωί , τσίτσιδες , και αφου εχουμε παει τουαλέτα ... ναι , μη γελατε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dare-xxx

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> σπαστικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο αυτο! η απολυτη απογοητευση! και , να συμπληρωσω , παντα ζυγιζόμαστε πρωί πρωί , τσίτσιδες , και αφου εχουμε παει τουαλέτα ... ναι , μη γελατε



ε...το τελευταίο δεν σου έρχεται πάντα πρωί πρωί.....


τες πα.....ξανά μανά....83κ....την τετάρτη ήμουν 82,8 αλλά δεν κράτησε.....πως μου την έχει δώσει αυτή η κολλημένη ζυγαριά τόσες μέρες δεν λέγεται...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

dare-xxx προσεξε με ... πας στο "μερος" ... παιρνεις κατι να διαβασεις (περιοδικο , βιβλιο , ασχολεισαι με το κινητο , εγω λυνω και sudoku καμια φορα!) και τρωγοντας ερχεται και η ορεξη  :Wink:  χαχαχχαχα θεε μου τι λεωωωωωω .... (μην παρεξηγειτε η κυκλοθυμία των ημερων φταιει! η γενικη διαθεση ειναι χαλια απλα με μερικες στιγμες που εχω ορεξη ... σε μια ωρα να δουμε !)

----------


## dare-xxx

κοίτα να δεις....τελικά οι συνθήκες περιβάλλοντος παίζουν ρόλο....γιατί αν ξυπνάς 7 για να ετοιμάσεις πρωινά, στις και μισή να ξυπνήσεις τους υπόλοιπους, μέχρι τις παρά τέταρτο να μαζέψεις ότι βλέπει η πεθερά και να ντυθείς, μετά να ντύσεις τους υπόλοιπους για να φύγετε μια φορά πριν και τις και πέντε αφού και δέκα χτυπάει το ρημάδι το κουδούνι, και μετά αν δεν έχεις να πας γραφείο όπου θα μείνεις μόνο λίγες ώρες για να προλάβεις να είσαι κει όταν ξαναχτυπήσει το ρημάδι το κουδούνι - άρα ούτε χρόνο για καφέ δεν θα έχεις, όχι να πάς και στο μέρος! ούτε για το ψιλό που λένε! - γυρίσεις σπίτι και ο junior αποφασίσει πριν βάλεις την ηλεκτρική ότι ήρθε η ώρα για το γάλα, και μετά ότι θέλει να βγει στο μπαλκόνι που ακόμη δεν σφουγγάρισες, και μετά να φτιάξεις την φρουτόκρεμα, και μετά να δεις τι θα φάει η φαμίλια σήμερα, και μετά άντε να αερίσεις και τα πίσω δωμάτια και να ψιλομαζέψεις τον χαμό που σε κάνει να βγάζεις φλύκτενες, και μετά να του δώσεις το αυγό, και μετά να πας για αυτό το έρημο κουδούνι που χτύπησε, και μετά να ετοιμάσεις να φάνε τα μεγάλα, εντωμεταξύ (δηλαδή όσο τρώνε) να κοιμίσεις το μικρό (δόξα τω Θεώ είναι καλό νινί και κοιμάτε εύκολα), να μαζέψεις το τραπέζι και να βάλεις ότι χωράει ακόμη να στριμωχτεί στο πλυντήριο, να δεις τι κάνουν τα ρούχα στην ταράτσα (αλήθεια πότε έβαλες το πλυντήριο? χτες το βράδυ ή νωρίς το πρωί? το ξέχασα!), να διαβάσεις τους μαθητές, να σου πουν το μάθημα, πριν ξυπνήσει ο junior αν προλάβεις να πας γυμναστήριο ή τα παιδιά στις δραστηριότητες, μετά να τον ξαναντύσεις, ξαναταϊσεις, να τον βγάλεις καμιά βόλτα αν είναι καλός ο καιρός, να πάρεις τα μεγάλα από εκεί που τα έχεις πάει, να ετοιμάσεις βραδυνά, μπάνια, ρούχα κλπ, να δεις τα μεηλ σου και να απαντήσεις στα επείγοντα, α ξέχασες να πάρεις τα λιποτόξ! (γιατί μήπως θυμήκες να φας? το νεράκι σας? πάει κι αυτό ε?) και πεινάς......η ώρα έχει ξαναπάει 7 και (αλλά το βράδυ πια) και τουαλέτα....γιόκ.

το παραπάνω σενάριο που περιγράεις λοιπόν έχει άλλες προϋθέσεις......δεν συνάδουν με τις δικές μου κατάλαβες.....απλά είναι διαφορετικές.

----------


## dare-xxx

η παραπάνω παράλειψη χαρακτήρων είναι χαρακτηριστική των ρυθμών....

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ενταξει αν εχεις παιδια και ετσι παω πασο , ειναι λογικο να τρεχεις και να μη φτανεις ... απλα πρεπει να βρεις καποιο τροπο να εχεις λιγο χρονο και για τον εαυτο σου (και οχι μονο για "το μερος") ....

----------


## dare-xxx

και για το φαγητό μου επίσης....μετά τις 10...εξ'ού και η μή απώλεια....

τον φάβλο κύκλο τον ξέρεις?....

----------


## GLUKOULA28

εγω σταθερη αξια στo ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ των κιλων!Η μετοχη μου κοριτσια δεν ανεβενει,ουτε κατεβενει,εχει μεινει στασιμη και αυτη την εβδομαδα,κατι σαν το μουλαρι που το τραβαs και δεν θελει να ερθει μαζι σου,ε! ενα τετοιο πραγμα!  :Smile:

----------


## mpempa_ed

Geia sas ki apo mena! 

Egw eimai 87. Apo 96,5 pou imoun otan genisa. Thelw na paw 65 kai an mporw kai pio katw kai exw kai allo kouragio kala tha einai!

1os stoxos na paw 77kg stis 10/6/2009

2os stoxos 67 kg stis 10/8/2009

Kali mas epityxia OLE!!!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Geia sas ki apo mena! 

Egw eimai 87. Apo 96,5 pou imoun otan genisa. Thelw na paw 65 kai an mporw kai pio katw kai exw kai allo kouragio kala tha einai!

1os stoxos na paw 77kg stis 10/6/2009

2os stoxos 67 kg stis 10/8/2009

Kali mas epityxia OLE!!!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Geia sas ki apo mena! 

Egw eimai 87. Apo 96,5 pou imoun otan genisa. Thelw na paw 65 kai an mporw kai pio katw kai exw kai allo kouragio kala tha einai!

1os stoxos na paw 77kg stis 10/6/2009

2os stoxos 67 kg stis 10/8/2009

Kali mas epityxia OLE!!!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Geia sas ki apo mena! 

Egw eimai 87. Apo 96,5 pou imoun otan genisa. Thelw na paw 65 kai an mporw kai pio katw kai exw kai allo kouragio kala tha einai!

1os stoxos na paw 77kg stis 10/6/2009

2os stoxos 67 kg stis 10/8/2009

Kali mas epityxia OLE!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

τελικα δεν συγκρατηθηκα και ζυγιστηκα ενω κανονικα ειναι τη Δευτερα .... εχω παει 125 απο 127 σε 5 μερες  :Smile:  προφανως ακομη χανω σε νερο γι αυτο ειναι τοσο γρηγορο ... αχ , χαρηκα τωρα !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να ανέβεις στην ζυγαριά και την Δευτέρα να δεις που βρίσκεσαι!
Κι εγώ έχασα 1 κιλάκι και συνεχίζω!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Να ανέβεις στην ζυγαριά και την Δευτέρα να δεις που βρίσκεσαι!
> Κι εγώ έχασα 1 κιλάκι και συνεχίζω!




τη Δευτερα θα παω στη διαιτολογο οποτε θα ζυγιστω ετσι κι αλλιως αλλα θα ανεβω και στου σπιτιου μου .... μπραβο και σε σενα το κιλακι σου  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Να ανέβεις στην ζυγαριά και την Δευτέρα να δεις που βρίσκεσαι!
> Κι εγώ έχασα 1 κιλάκι και συνεχίζω!




τη Δευτερα θα παω στη διαιτολογο οποτε θα ζυγιστω ετσι κι αλλιως αλλα θα ανεβω και στου σπιτιου μου .... μπραβο και σε σενα το κιλακι σου  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημέρα σε όλους!

εγω σήμερα δε μπορώ να πω, πως είχα και τόσο καλό αποτέλεσμα.... σνιφ...
την περασμενη βδομάδα κατάφερα να δω το 87,8... κάποιες στιγμές 87,4... και σημερα η ζυγαριά μου, με δίχνει 88,7
απογοήτευση... τρελή απογοήτευση....

ελπίζω να φταίει που φτάνουν περιεργές μέρες.... γιατί, εκτός από χθές, όλη τη βδομάδα θεωρώ πως δε τα πήγα και άσχημα....

 :Frown:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημέρα σε όλους!

εγω σήμερα δε μπορώ να πω, πως είχα και τόσο καλό αποτέλεσμα.... σνιφ...
την περασμενη βδομάδα κατάφερα να δω το 87,8... κάποιες στιγμές 87,4... και σημερα η ζυγαριά μου, με δίχνει 88,7
απογοήτευση... τρελή απογοήτευση....

ελπίζω να φταίει που φτάνουν περιεργές μέρες.... γιατί, εκτός από χθές, όλη τη βδομάδα θεωρώ πως δε τα πήγα και άσχημα....

 :Frown:

----------


## samantha_ed

κ εγω χαλια....70,7 σημερα..... 

δεν απογοητευομαι ομως γιατι ολοι μου λενε οτι αδυνατισα οποτε ας λεει οτι θελει η ζυγαρια!!! :Ρ

----------


## Deb_ed

mtsek85 σίγουρα φταίει οτι φτάνουν περίεργες μέρες.Πάντα δείχνει παραπάνω η ζυγαριά.Καλύτερα είναι να μη ζυγιζόμαστε καθόλου εκείνες τις μέρες γιατι ψυχοπλακωνόμαστε αδικα.

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> εγω σήμερα δε μπορώ να πω, πως είχα και τόσο καλό αποτέλεσμα.... σνιφ...
> την περασμενη βδομάδα κατάφερα να δω το 87,8... κάποιες στιγμές 87,4... και σημερα η ζυγαριά μου, με δίχνει 88,7
> απογοήτευση... τρελή απογοήτευση....
> 
> ελπίζω να φταίει που φτάνουν περιεργές μέρες.... γιατί, εκτός από χθές, όλη τη βδομάδα θεωρώ πως δε τα πήγα και άσχημα....


Mtsek και εγω το ιδιο! Ακριβως μα ακριβως! Τα ίδια δείχνει και σε μένα η ζυγαριά. από 87 σε 88,7 και σε 87,4! μπας και είναι συνεννοημένες????

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> εγω σήμερα δε μπορώ να πω, πως είχα και τόσο καλό αποτέλεσμα.... σνιφ...
> την περασμενη βδομάδα κατάφερα να δω το 87,8... κάποιες στιγμές 87,4... και σημερα η ζυγαριά μου, με δίχνει 88,7
> απογοήτευση... τρελή απογοήτευση....
> 
> ελπίζω να φταίει που φτάνουν περιεργές μέρες.... γιατί, εκτός από χθές, όλη τη βδομάδα θεωρώ πως δε τα πήγα και άσχημα....


Mtsek και εγω το ιδιο! Ακριβως μα ακριβως! Τα ίδια δείχνει και σε μένα η ζυγαριά. από 87 σε 88,7 και σε 87,4! μπας και είναι συνεννοημένες????

----------


## mpempa_ed

Παιδιά να σας πω ενα κολπο για να σας ανεβαίνει η ψυχολογία?
Αφού ζυγιστείτε στην ηλεκτρονική και πάρετε την πίκρα, μετά ανεβείτε και σε εκείνη την κλασική με το δείκτη!!! Σίγουρα θα σας δείξει 4 κιλά πιο κάτω!!! χε χε χε 

Χωρίς πλάκα όμως, πρόπερσι που έκανα διάιτα και έχασα 20 κιλά ΛΙΠΟΣ σε 2,5 μήνες ζυγιζόμουν μόνο στην κλασική ζυγαριά με το δείκτη. Αυτή με βοήθησε να μην απογοητεύομαι και να φαίνεται λιγότερα κιλά ο στόχος μου. Όταν έφτασα στα κιλά που ήθελα, τότε ανέβηκα στην λεκτρονική και απο κει που η άλλη έδειχε 57 αυτή με έδειξε 61! Έτσι ήταν σαν να άρχιζα απο την αρχή και καταφερα να με δείξει κι αυτή 57 ενω στην άλλη ημουν 53 πια! χε χε χε


Γιατί όμως ρε παιδιά οι ηλεκτρονικές δείχνουν περισσότερο? Κακό παρά καλο μας κάνει η τεχνολογία τελικά!

----------


## kwstas_ed

κοιτα οι ηλεκτρονικες ζυγαριες επηρεαζονται και λιγο απο την θερμοκρασια. 
οι αναλογικες ειναι λογικο να εχουν μια αποκλιση κοντα στις τιμες των 200γρ αλλα αμα αποκλινουν περισσοτερο, μαλλον θελουν πεταγμα... 

για το τελευταιο, αναθεωρησε.
η τεχνολογια μας εχει σωσει και εχουμε πολλα να δουμε ακομη  :Big Grin: .

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by mpempa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> εγω σήμερα δε μπορώ να πω, πως είχα και τόσο καλό αποτέλεσμα.... σνιφ...
> ...


κ εμένα γμτ μου λένε ποως έχω πέσει γενικά, αλλά..... η ζυγαρια μου δε θεέι να συμφωνήσει...
πάντω 2 μέρες τώρα έχω ένα τρελό πρίξιμο στην κοιλιά... γμτ....

επίσης, έχω βρει το παρακάτω πρόβλημα... έχω αρχίσει να χάνω΄και νερουλιάζει η κοιλίτσα μου... (ποτέ δε το είχα δει ξανα αυτό στο παρελθόν κ ας έχανα πολλά κιλά και τότε...)

για αρχή πήρα μια κρέμα συσφιξης και απο Δευτέρα μέχρι την Πέμπτη θα πηγαίνω συστιματικά στο γυμναστήριο (γιατί μετά θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών για μια βδομάδα.... Αλλά θα ερπατάω στην εξοχή!!!)

αυτά από δω.... πάντως, με έχει πάρει λίγο από κάτω, γιατί αν αυτή τη βδομάδα με δίχνει +1, την άλλη που θα έχουμε και σούβλες κλπ τι θα λέει???

καλά μας κουράγιαααααααααααααααααα ααα

----------


## mtsek85

ερώτηση,,,, μπορώ μέσα σε 2 μέρες να δίξω +2 κιλά, τρώγοντας λίγο παραπάνω από τις προηγούμενες μέρες? να σημειώσω πως οι ποσότητες είναι πολύ μικρότερες από αυτες που είχα πριν αρχισω διατροφή... με έχιε πάρει πάρα πολύ από κάτω.... τρώω λίγο δε χάνω.... τρώω λιγότερο παίρνω... έλεος.... δε θα μου ξανα το τζιν μου...  :Frown:

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ερώτηση,,,, μπορώ μέσα σε 2 μέρες να δίξω +2 κιλά, τρώγοντας λίγο παραπάνω από τις προηγούμενες μέρες? να σημειώσω πως οι ποσότητες είναι πολύ μικρότερες από αυτες που είχα πριν αρχισω διατροφή... με έχιε πάρει πάρα πολύ από κάτω.... τρώω λίγο δε χάνω.... τρώω λιγότερο παίρνω... έλεος.... δε θα μου ξανα το τζιν μου...


εχω πάθει ακριβώς το ίδιο.Εκανα διαιτα κανονικα και μια δυο μέρες αντι να τρώω μειωμένες θερμίδες έτρωγα παραπάνω περίπου όσο μου αναλογουσαν.Ηταν ενας κανόνας που έβαζα αν τυχον εκτροχιαζόμουν.Έλεγα δλδ ότι αν δεν φαω μειωμένες θερμίδες θα φαω τουλάχιστον μεχρι όσες αναλογούν για να συντηρήσω τα κιλά μου.Παρολα αυτα τυχαινε και με εδειχνε να έχω παχύνει.Και μια μερα να φας κανονικα η εστω αρκετα παραπανω παιζει να σε δειξει 1,5 κιλο πάνω.Έχει να κάνει με το μεταβολισμο νομιζω.Το καλυτερο είναι να μη το βαλεις κάτω.Αυτη τη στιγμή πειναω απιστευτα αλλα ειμαι αποφασισμενη δεν πρόκειται να φαω μεχρι αυριο.

----------


## chrys

Γεια κι απο μενα! Σημερα ζυγιστηκα αλλα δεν ενθουσιαστηκα...
Τουλαχιστον η ζυγαρια εδειξε παλι προς τα κατω, εστω και λιγα γραμμαρια..

Μονο ενα καλο κραταω απο την ολη υποθεση , το οτι δεν τα παραταω και δε τα παρατησω μεχρι να χασω!! Τ α εχω παρει κανονικα τωρα!! Χαχα!

Καλημερα ! τιπ ταπ τιπ ταπ...

----------


## chrys

Αχ κοριτσια λαθος!! Τι ειπα πριν? Οτι δεν ενθουσιαστηκα?? Το παιρνω πισω!

Τωρα ειδα στην ατζεντα μου, οτι την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ημουν 71.8 ..κι οχι71.4 οπως μου ειχε κολλησει στο μυαλο...

Αρα ειμαι 1 κιλο μειον! yeahhhhhhh!!!!!!

Aχ τι καλα!! τιπ τιπ τιπ! ταπ ταπ ταπ!!

Μy butterfly flies in the sky!!!!

----------


## maria_89

Εχασα 2 κιλα (γιουπι!!!). Απο 76,6 (αρχες του μηνα) εφτασα τα 74,4. Καλα παμε...

----------


## chrys

Γεια σου Μαρια89!! Συγχαρητηριααααα!!!! Τα πας σουπερ! Συνεχισε ετσι, μην τα παρατησεις!!

----------


## THC9

Εγω παιδία έχασα 1 κιλο απο το Σαββατο....

----------


## chrys

Καλα...εσυ tsh νομιζω οτι μας εφαγες ολες!!! Αυτο κι αν ειναι νικη!!!

Συνεχιζουμε σταθερα και με high διαθεσουλα!!!

Φιλια σε ολες!

----------


## maria_89

> _Originally posted by chrys_
> Γεια σου Μαρια89!! Συγχαρητηριααααα!!!! Τα πας σουπερ! Συνεχισε ετσι, μην τα παρατησεις!!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ! Δεν το βαζω κατω.
Μπραβο και σε σενα!!!

----------


## chrys

Μπραβο Μαρια μου! Χαιρομαι που το ακουω!! "Παρτα στο κρανιο"! που λεω κι εγω!
Με την καλη εννοια..

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## chrys

Σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.!

----------


## Deb_ed

Τα νέα είναι καλά.Πήγα 82 κιλά.Αντε να πάνε και να μη γυρίσουν!!!

----------


## chrys

Στο καλο να πανε!!!! Bye byeeeee!!!!

Μπραβο Deb!!!

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by chrys_
> Στο καλο να πανε!!!! Bye byeeeee!!!!
> 
> Μπραβο Deb!!!


Το χω παρει ζεστά παιδια!Με βοηθάει παρα πολυ το φορουμ.Να είστε ολοι καλά!

----------


## maria_89

Μπραβο Deb! Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ki egv einai i alitheia me voithaei to forum... na ste kala re paidesssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## porki

stellou1989 sorry για πριν ειχα αφησει ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστή και ειχα φύγει.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

κι εγω μην φανταστεις δεν εκατσα και πολυ !

----------


## asi

έχασα 2 κιλά...
αλλά είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένη.....γιατί σίγουρα τα έχασα κατά τύχη επειδή ήμουν στο τρέξιμο...και όχι γιατί πρόσεχα τι έτρωγα...είναι φρικτό δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω το πρόγραμμά μου....περνάει ο καιρός.... :Frown:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ελα βρε asi μην απογοητευεσαι ... καλα ειναι τα 2 κιλα που εχασες και ας ειναι και λογω τρεξιματος!! οπως και να χει τα χασες! απλα απο δω και περα προσπαθησε να συμμαζεψεις το προγραμμα σου για να τα διατηρησεις και να χασεις κι αλλα ... μια χαρα θα τα πας ρε συ μην απογοητευεσαι !!!!!!! (εγώ τι να πω δηλαδη με τοσα που χω να χασω ?????)

----------


## samantha_ed

εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη...  :Smile: 

asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..

chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...

θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ε καλα ναι αυτο εννοειται ... πρωτος μου στοχος ειναι τα 120 και φαινεται να τον πλησιαζω σιγα σιγα  :Smile:  το χω δει με ορεξη (οπως καθε φορα βεβαια :/) και θα του δωσω οσο χρονο χρειαστει ... 3 κιλα μπρος σε αυτα που εχω να χασω δεν ειναι τιποτα ... αλλα 3 κιλα απο τα 5 ειναι τελεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## chrys

Samantha μου ευχαριστω! Νασαι καλα και να προχωρας δυναμικα! Μην κολλωνεις πουθενα, ουτε σε Πασχα ουτε σε τιποτα! Ολες θα φαμε το κατιτις μας, το θεμα ειναι να μην αφεθουμε εντελως!!
Θα φαμε και θα γευτουμε απο ολα αλλα λιγο! 

Καθε χρονια ξερεις τι εκανα?? Ετρωγα πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ πασχαλινα κουλουρακια κι ελεγα"μα αφου δεν τρωω, γιατι παχαινω?"" 

Κοινως ζητουσα και τα ρεστα απο τον εαυτο μου..

Λοιπον κοριτσια, τρωμε απολα και απο λιγο-να τα χαρουμε ολα- και μετα στο σκοπο μας ακαθεκτες.
Κρατηθειτε οσο μπορειτε μεχρι το Σ/Κ που ερχεται, οποτε και θα το ριξουμε λιγο εξω!

Καλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> εσυ stellou μου προσπαθησε να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να νοιωθεις καλα οταν τους πετυχαινεις...τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις φαινονται πολλα αλλα αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα τα καταφερεις!!!εμενα μου πηρε 2 1/2 χρονια περιπου να φτασω εδω..υπομονη... 
> 
> asi μου τελεια ειναι τα 2 κιλακια...οπως κ να'χει τα εχασες..μονο αυτο εχει σημασια..
> 
> chrys χαιρομαι για την απωλεια σου κ αφου ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου κιλα μου δινεις κ κινητρο να προσπαθησω γιατι πολυ τα'χω παρατησει τελευταια...
> 
> θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη αντι για Κυριακη γιατι καταλαβαινετε τι εχει να γινει Κυριακη κ Δευτερα του Πασχα!!!!!


Aχ samantha τι μου το θύμησες αυτό.Τι σκατα θα κάνουμε το σκ που έρχεται.Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα κρατηθω.Όλες αυτες τις μέρες τα πάω καλα ελπιζω το Πάσχα να μην εκτροχιαστώ κρίμα θα είναι.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ενταξει ρε παιδια οσο και να εκτροχιαστουμε τι σκατα 2 μερες ειναι ! ποσο μπορεις να ξεφυγεις πια σε 2 μερες και ακομη και να ξεφυγεις , ποσο να μπορεισ να παρεις σε 2 μερες?! ημαρτον , ολα στο μυαλο ειναι ...

----------


## asi

stellou και samantha ευχαριστώ ναι!έβγαλα 2 κιλά ουφ...τέλος...θα προσπαθήσω να μπω στο πρόγραμμα μου..και να μείνω εκεί....

stellou μου μην φοβάσαι..διότι πιστεύω ότι σημασία δεν έχει η ποσότητα των κιλών που έχουμε να χάσουμε αλλά η ποιότητα του τρόπου με τον οποίο θα προσπαθήσουμε..σαφώς και το βλέπουμε δυσκολότερο αλλά πολλές φορές δεν είναι έτσι..εσύ κάνε υπομονή στο να κρατάς το πρόγραμμα σου και οι μικρότεροι στόχοι θα σε βοηθήσουν όντως!!!!

----------


## asi

stellou και samantha ευχαριστώ ναι!έβγαλα 2 κιλά ουφ...τέλος...θα προσπαθήσω να μπω στο πρόγραμμα μου..και να μείνω εκεί....

stellou μου μην φοβάσαι..διότι πιστεύω ότι σημασία δεν έχει η ποσότητα των κιλών που έχουμε να χάσουμε αλλά η ποιότητα του τρόπου με τον οποίο θα προσπαθήσουμε..σαφώς και το βλέπουμε δυσκολότερο αλλά πολλές φορές δεν είναι έτσι..εσύ κάνε υπομονή στο να κρατάς το πρόγραμμα σου και οι μικρότεροι στόχοι θα σε βοηθήσουν όντως!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

1.2 μείον κι εγώ! Το καλό με την δίαιτα weight watchers είναι ότι δεν σε αφήνει να πεινάσεις! Και μ'αρέεεεεεεεεσεεεεεεεειιι ιιιι!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chrys

Tα καλα των weight watchers...!!!!! Αυτα ειναι!!!
Μας αρεσει κι εμας Μαρια!!!!

----------


## chrys

Σ υ γ χ α ρ η τ η ρ ι α!!!!! Αντε και εις κατωτερα! Αντε και εις κατωτερα!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Eυχαριστώ chrys. Που θα μου πας... Δεν θα σε φτάσω;  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deb_ed

Χαίρομαι που πάμε τόσα άτομα καλα.Το φορουμ ειναι ιαματικο! :P

----------


## Deb_ed

Χαίρομαι που πάμε τόσα άτομα καλα.Το φορουμ ειναι ιαματικο! :P

----------


## chrys

Θα με φτασεις!!! Που θα παει?? Το δικο σου θα γινει στο τελος! Το βλεπω!!

Καλη συνεχεια!

Deb, ναι, το φορουμ υπηρξε και παραμενει ιαματικο!!!

----------


## Deb_ed

Ωιμε αλι αλι και τρισαλι!Δε προκειται να ζυγιστώ μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα.Τελος! Μετά τα χθεσινά είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα με δειξει ένα κιλο πάνω.Πάντα ετσι γίνεται.Οποτε γιατι να συγχιστώ!

----------


## karamela_ed

*κοριτσάια είμαι χάλια  πήρα όλα τα κιλα που έχασα και 1 επιπλεόν, οχι οτι δεν φταίω, αλλά.... οταν αρρώστησα που σας ειχα πει δεν εκανα την διατροφη μου δεν μπορούσα έπαιρνα αντιβίωση, μετα ηρθαν οι γιορτες και το αποτελείωσα. Σήμερα ΞΑΝΑ αρχισα και επλπίζω να ειναι η τελευταια και πιο αποτελεσματικη προσπάθεια.*

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *κοριτσάια είμαι χάλια  πήρα όλα τα κιλα που έχασα και 1 επιπλεόν, οχι οτι δεν φταίω, αλλά.... οταν αρρώστησα που σας ειχα πει δεν εκανα την διατροφη μου δεν μπορούσα έπαιρνα αντιβίωση, μετα ηρθαν οι γιορτες και το αποτελείωσα. Σήμερα ΞΑΝΑ αρχισα και επλπίζω να ειναι η τελευταια και πιο αποτελεσματικη προσπάθεια.*


Καραμελίτσα άστα να πάνε.Όλοι το παρακάναμε τώρα στις γιορτές.Απο δω και πέρα καμία δικιολογία.Εσυ ήσουν κι άρρωστη εκ των πραγμάτων επρεπε να τρως καλα.

----------


## samantha_ed

karamela μου μη στεναχωριεσαι!!!!δεν αρχιζεις καινουρια προσπαθεια μη το βλεπεις ετσι..απλα συνεχιζεις μετα απο μια ατυχια...

αρρωστησες δεν φταις εσυ....τωρα εισαι καλα,περασαν κ οι γιορτες θ μπεις σιγα-σιγα σε προγραμμα!!!!!

ολα καλα μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα!!!!!ολες στην ιδια κατασταση βρισκομαστε μονο που δεν εχουμε καμια δικαιολογια για το φαγητο που φαγαμε τοσες μερες!!!

----------


## myrtali

Κορίτσια είχα να ζυγιστώ ούτε ξερω πόσες μέρες, η ζυγαριά είταν θανάσιμος κίνδυνος όχι μόνο λόγω του πασχαλινού εκτροχιασμού και της μεγάλης ποσότητας σπιτικού τυραμισού που κατανάλωσα, αλλά λόγω του ... σχεδόν μόνιμου εκτροχιασμού εδώ και ένα μήνα. Η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος είνα το Σάββατο, αλλά τόλμησα να ανέβω σήμερα το πρωί για να ελέγξω τη ζημιά, και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, έδειξε 114,2 , όσο ήμουν την τελευταία φορά που έχασα κάτι!!!! Ίσως τελικά η ζυγαριά να μην μας τιμωρήσει όπως φοβόμαστε για αυτές τις μέρες!! :Smile:

----------


## Deb_ed

Μπράβο myrtali! Πολύ ευχάριστο!Παιδια τελικά τι γίνεται το πασχα είναι διαιτιτικό? :P

----------


## THC9

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.....
ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΙ ΟΛΑΣ....
ΠΑΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ.....

----------


## Deb_ed

Τελικα όλες ομοιοπαθείς.Το ποσο ετρεμα οτι θα παρω κιλά.Αλλα τελικα λιγο πολυ διατηρηθηκαμε.Ισως γιατι μετα το γουρουνιασμα συμμορφωθήκαμε αμεσως. :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Πολυ κακο για το τιποτα βρε κοριτσια.. Πριν το Πασχα λεγαμε"ωχ τι χει να γινει, ωχ θα τα παρω παλι πισω ο,τι εχασα" κτλ κτλ κτλ... Τελικα, οχι μονο δεν πηραμε, αλλα μπορει και να χασαμε κιολας, η εστω να μειναμε στα ιδια. Αυτο το "τα ιδια" μου αρεσει κατα βαθος..ειναι πολυ ανακουφιστικο οταν εχεισ μια υπονοια οτι εχεις παρει..

Εγω , για να πω τηναληθεια , δεν ξερω αν τα ειχα χασει πριν το Πασχα η τωρα, αλλα με δειχνει 200 γρ. μειον.Παρολο που δεν εφαγα πολυ, ουτε καταναλωσα παραπανω γλυκα απ οσο περιμενα.

Οπως και να εχει το πραγμα, η ουσια ειναι να συνεχιζουμε τον αγωνα μας κανονικα, σα να μην αλλαξε τιποτε.

Ελατε... μπαινει και η ανοιξη, να το ριξουμε στα φρουτα σιγα σιγα , να κανουμε κι επειδερμιδα! Χαχα!

Φιλια σε ολες!

----------


## THC9

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ... ΜΑΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΕΞΑΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ.... ΑΝΤΕ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ.................................... ......................

----------


## dare-xxx

εγώ στο Πάσχα επιτέλους έχασα!!! -1 κιλό!!! 82,2κ τελευταία μέτρηση 22/4

επιτέλους ξεκόλλησε η ρημάδα ζυγαριά!

ελπίζω από δευτέρα που θα ξεκινήσει ο κανονικός ρυθμός να μην πάρει πάλι την πάνω βόλτα και να μην σταματήσει...


Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!!

----------


## dominique

Πήγα σήμερα διατροφολόγο μετά από 2 εδβομάδες και έχασα 3 kg TΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## dominique

Πήγα σήμερα διατροφολόγο μετά από 2 εδβομάδες και έχασα 3 kg TΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΧΕΧΕΧΕΧΕ

----------


## Deb_ed

Μπραβο κοριτσια που χασατε κιλα τέτοιες γιορτινες μερες.Αυτο σημαινει οτι εχετε αποθεματα κουραγιου αν μη τι αλλο.Συνεχιστε ετσι δυνατα. :Big Grin:

----------


## dominique

Ευχαριστώ Deb για τα καλά σου λόγια...χαίρομαι που βρίκα αυτό το forum και μπορώ να μοιράζομαι με όλους εσάς τις χαρές μου αλλά και ότι άλλο με απασχολεί πάνω στο θέμα της διατροφής να σε καλά όλοι σας  :Big Grin:

----------


## asi

ωχ...ωχ...ωχ....
Παιδιά σήμερα ζυγίζομαι....i'm scared!!!!

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by asi_
> ωχ...ωχ...ωχ....
> Παιδιά σήμερα ζυγίζομαι....i'm scared!!!!


Οταν ζυγιστείς πες μας τα νεα!Good luck. :Wink: 

Παρόλη την κακή διάθεση που έχω, τα κιλά φεύγουν, παλι καλα!
81 έδειξε.

----------


## giotaben

και ήρθε και η δική μου σειρά  :Smile: 

ξεκινάμε... δυναμικά σήμερα!!!


88,6 με στόχο τα 58 (κάποια στιγμή θα ανακαλύψω και τα tickers)... 

καλή μέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## giotaben

και ήρθε και η δική μου σειρά  :Smile: 

ξεκινάμε... δυναμικά σήμερα!!!


88,6 με στόχο τα 58 (κάποια στιγμή θα ανακαλύψω και τα tickers)... 

καλή μέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## giotaben

και ήρθε και η δική μου σειρά  :Smile: 

ξεκινάμε... δυναμικά σήμερα!!!


88,6 με στόχο τα 58 (κάποια στιγμή θα ανακαλύψω και τα tickers)... 

καλή μέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## giotaben

sorry για το 3πλο ποστ... αλλά κόλλησε!

----------


## asi

Μονο μισό κιλό....και υπολόγιζα 1 με 1,5...αχ...καλά να πάθω....και έφαγα και το βράδυ που βγήκα μισο μπολ πατατάκια μαζί με 187ml κρασι κοκκινο!!!

----------


## asi

Μονο μισό κιλό....και υπολόγιζα 1 με 1,5...αχ...καλά να πάθω....και έφαγα και το βράδυ που βγήκα μισο μπολ πατατάκια μαζί με 187ml κρασι κοκκινο!!!

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by asi_
> Μονο μισό κιλό....και υπολόγιζα 1 με 1,5...αχ...καλά να πάθω....και έφαγα και το βράδυ που βγήκα μισο μπολ πατατάκια μαζί με 187ml κρασι κοκκινο!!!


Προσεχώς καλυτερα.Μην απογοητεύεσαι.Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι τα πισωγυρίσματα, όσο χάνουμε ή μενουμε σταθερές καλά είναι.

----------


## samantha_ed

giotaben καλη αρχη κ οπως ειπες ξεκιναμε κ προχωραμε δυναμικαααααα!!!  :Smile: 

κ το μισο κιλακι asi μου μια χαρα ειναι...μην απογοητευεσαι....κ το σημαντικο εινα οτι το'χασες χωρις να στερηθεις....ετσι δεν ειναι??  :Wink:

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σε όλους και χρονια πολλά!!!

2 βδομαδες απουσίας και μπορώ να πω, πως το έριξα πάρα πολύ έξω.....
τι κρεατόπιτες Δραμινές, τι παγωτάκια, τι συροπιαστα, τι πίτσες, τι ποτά.... 
το έριξα πααααααρα πολύ εξω αυτές τις μέρες.....!!! παράλληλα με αυτά, έπερνα και τα xs 3 σε 1...

και είπα να δω και τη ζυγαριά μου, πως θα το πάρει....
σήμερα λοιπόν πρωί έδειξε 90 (αλλά και με πρώτη μέρα περιόδου) όταν έφυγα ήμουν 88,9.... Οπότε θεωρητικά είμαι σταθερή!!!
Πιστεύω πως πέρασαν αρκετά καλά οι μέρες των γιορτών και της κρεπάλης!!!

και να σημειώσω πως έκανα και ψώνια (ροχαλάκια) και μετά από πολύ καιρό πηρα χρωματιστά και πιστεύω πως άρχισαν να μου πάνε!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Από αυριο ξανά σε πρόγραμμα φυσικά!!! 
και ξεκινάω και τα lipotox και κάψουλες και φακελάκια και ελπίζω και γυμναστηριο από Πέμπτη που θα είμαι καλύτερα.....!
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σε όλους και χρονια πολλά!!!

2 βδομαδες απουσίας και μπορώ να πω, πως το έριξα πάρα πολύ έξω.....
τι κρεατόπιτες Δραμινές, τι παγωτάκια, τι συροπιαστα, τι πίτσες, τι ποτά.... 
το έριξα πααααααρα πολύ εξω αυτές τις μέρες.....!!! παράλληλα με αυτά, έπερνα και τα xs 3 σε 1...

και είπα να δω και τη ζυγαριά μου, πως θα το πάρει....
σήμερα λοιπόν πρωί έδειξε 90 (αλλά και με πρώτη μέρα περιόδου) όταν έφυγα ήμουν 88,9.... Οπότε θεωρητικά είμαι σταθερή!!!
Πιστεύω πως πέρασαν αρκετά καλά οι μέρες των γιορτών και της κρεπάλης!!!

και να σημειώσω πως έκανα και ψώνια (ροχαλάκια) και μετά από πολύ καιρό πηρα χρωματιστά και πιστεύω πως άρχισαν να μου πάνε!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Από αυριο ξανά σε πρόγραμμα φυσικά!!! 
και ξεκινάω και τα lipotox και κάψουλες και φακελάκια και ελπίζω και γυμναστηριο από Πέμπτη που θα είμαι καλύτερα.....!
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!

----------


## samantha_ed

μικρο το κακο mtsek οποτε συνεχιζουμε κανονικα!!!!
ετσι κ περασες καλα κ δεν σε απογοητευσε κ η αναμετρηση με τη ζυγαρια!!!!

----------


## lidal

Εγώ πειράζει να λέω το βάρος μου κάθε Τετάρτη? Ξεκίνησα την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε με το διαιτολόγο (κιλά 87,6). Τετάρτη πρωί θα πω κι εγώ το δικό μου!

----------


## lidal

Εγώ πειράζει να λέω το βάρος μου κάθε Τετάρτη? Ξεκίνησα την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε με το διαιτολόγο (κιλά 87,6). Τετάρτη πρωί θα πω κι εγώ το δικό μου!

----------


## pennyV

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Ας γράψω και εγώ την εβδομαδιαία μου απώλεια, όχι σπουδαία πράγματα δηλαδή.. μόνο 0,5 κιλάκι. Δεν με στεναχωρεί ιδιαίτερα βέβαια γιατί έχω ήσυχη τη συνείδησή μου.. όλη τη βδομάδα ήμουν φρόνιμη!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας! Δοκιμάζω να βάλω και τίκερ.. ελπίζω να φανεί

----------


## Deb_ed

Φαινεται το τικερακι σου Penny.Καλο είναι και το μισό κιλο.Θα τα χασουμε ολα τα ριμαδια που θα παει!

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> Εγώ πειράζει να λέω το βάρος μου κάθε Τετάρτη? Ξεκίνησα την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε με το διαιτολόγο (κιλά 87,6). Τετάρτη πρωί θα πω κι εγώ το δικό μου!


lidal Κι εγώ κάθε Τετάρτη θα ενημερώνω για το βάρος μου. Κι εγώ την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη ξεκίνησα δίαιτα 1200 θερμίδων και ήμουν 86,9 κιλά. ʼντε μεθαύριο έρχεται το πρώτο ζύγισμα μετά τη δίαιτα!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

εγω σημ,ερα ζυγιστικα μετα απο μιαμιση βδομαδα στην οποια πανω κατω η μονη μαακια που εκανα ηταν οτι το σαββατο το βραδυ εφαγα γυρο .... και ειμαι κολλημενη στα ιδια ... εεεεεεεεεελεοςςςςς ...... και μετα συνιδειτοποιησα οτι αδιαθετησα σημερα και ηταν και 5 μερες νωριτερα ..... αι να δουμε !

----------


## lidal

OK Mpempa,
εμείς θα πηγαίνουμε μαζί! Αύριο έχουμε να ανακοινώσουμε αριθμό... Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Αντιστέκεσαι να μην ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα? Εμένα αυτό μου το έλεγαν όλοι οι διαιτολόγοι αλλά δεν ... ακούω!

----------


## sasa14

koeritsia kalispera egw zugizomai kathe triti prwi o stoxos einai ta 50 kila kai simera to prwi tin prwti fora pou abnevika stin zugaria egrapse ton arithmoooo 58( tin 3h 4h den thimamai egrapse 57 alla egw pairnw to 58)kathe triti loipon tha sas grafw kai egw!!
KALO KOURAGIO SE OLOUS MAS!!!
VRE KORITSIA MIPWS KSERETE KAMMIA KALI DIAITA NA MOU DWSETE NA XASW SE KANA 2VDOMADES KANA 4KILAKIA POLU THA ITHELA KAI META THA SUNEXIZA KANONIKOTATA DIATROFI!!

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> OK Mpempa,
> εμείς θα πηγαίνουμε μαζί! Αύριο έχουμε να ανακοινώσουμε αριθμό... Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Αντιστέκεσαι να μην ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα? Εμένα αυτό μου το έλεγαν όλοι οι διαιτολόγοι αλλά δεν ... ακούω!


αχχχχχ τι λες τωρα??? κ εγω καθε μερα ζυγιζομαι..μεγαλο λαθος!!! αλλα ας μας πει καποιος πως να το σταματησουμε...

νοιωθω οτι αν δεν ξερω ακριβως ποσα κιλα ειμαι το πρωι θα ξεφυγω εντελως!!!!!

----------


## dominique

Και εγώ πιο παλιά έτσι ένιωθα και ζυγιζόμουν κάθε μέρα... αλλά αυτό δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα καθώς σου γίνεται εμμονή και κολλάς περισσότερο και αυτό έχει χειρότερα αποτελέσματα ... Πιο παλιά και εγώ πίστευα ότι αν δεν ζυγιστώ το πρωί θα ξεφύγω... τώρα πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι μεγάλο λάθος καθώς αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μας και να έχουμε όρια στη διατροφή μας.

----------


## samantha_ed

θα το παλεψω κ δεν θα ζυγιστω..αλλωστε η επισημη μερα ζυγισματος για μενα ειναι η Παρασκευη...σε 3 μερες θα σας πω τα νεα μου..!!!

----------


## lidal

Καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια! Σήμερα μετά από μια εβδομάδα ακριβώς ζυγίστηκα και από 87,6 είμαι 86,0. Προχωράμε λοιπόν...

----------


## lidal

Καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια! Σήμερα μετά από μια εβδομάδα ακριβώς ζυγίστηκα και από 87,6 είμαι 86,0. Προχωράμε λοιπόν...

----------


## mtsek85

εγώ μόλις γύρισα από τις διακοπές του Πασχα (την περασμένη Κυριακή) η ζυγαριά μου έδχνε 90,8...... αλλά ήταν και πρώτη μέρα περίεργων ημέρων....

σημερα που έκανα ενα τσεκ.... ήμουν στα 88,9...
σωστα αποτελεσματα την Κυριακη!!!
φιλια πολλα!

----------


## samantha_ed

μπραβο κοπελιτσες!!!! ετσι να βλεπω τα κιλακια να φευγουν να χαιρομαι!!!!

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

Γεια σας και απο μενα,ειμαι η μαριαννα,32 χρονων και φρεσκια μαμα,γεννησα πριν 20 μερες.Οι πολλες ωρες μεσα στο σπιτι τους τελευταιους μηνες της εγκυμοσυνης και η περιπλανηση στο ιντερνετ με εκαναν να σας βρω..Εχω υψος 1.68 και πριν την εγκυμοσυνη ημουν κατω απο 60 κιλα,κυμαινομουν μεταξυ 55 και 60,αδυνατη δηλαδη.Γενικα ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα με τα κιλα μου,γιατι προσπαθουσα και το προσεχα το θεμα πολυ.Στην εγκυμοσυνη ομως πηρα καποια παραπανω κιλακια απο αυτα που θα επρεπε να παρω.Ξερετε τωρα,γλυκακια,φετουλες με σπιτικη μαρμελαδιτσα,πιτσες,παγωτα κια,κοκ...Πηγα να γεννησω στα 75 και σημερα που ζυγιστηκα ειμαι 68,9.Εχουν φυγει και τα υγρα,εχω ξεπριστει,δε θηλαζω,αλλα τα ρουχα που φορουσα πριν δε μου κανουν...Μου κακοφανηκε.Συνειδητοποιησ  λοιπον πως πρεπει να κανω κατι πιο οργανωμενο για να χασω 9 με 10 κιλακια.Επισης επειδη εχω παρει 6 μηνες αδεια απο τη δουλεια μου και προβλεπονται πολλες ωρες στο σπιτι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν μπορεσω να επανελθω επειδη θα ερχομαι συνεχεια σε επαφη με την κουζινα..Θα προσπαθησω να αρχισω και περπατημα σιγα σιγα,ειδικα αν καταφερει η πεθερα μου να μου κραταει καποιες φορες το παιδι.Ξεκιναω λοιπον σημερα διαιτα,θα μετραω θερμιδες και θα προσπαθω να τρωω πολλα φρουτα και σαλατες,υδατανθρακες ολικης και απαχες πρωτεινες,πολυ νερο και μακρια κατα το δυνατον απο γλυκα.

Η δικη μου μερα ζυγισματος θα ειναι η τεταρτη,σημερα ειμαι 68,9 κιλα.

Να ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια σε ολους εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να ερθουν πιο κοντα στα θελω τους...

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

Γεια σας και απο μενα,ειμαι η μαριαννα,32 χρονων και φρεσκια μαμα,γεννησα πριν 20 μερες.Οι πολλες ωρες μεσα στο σπιτι τους τελευταιους μηνες της εγκυμοσυνης και η περιπλανηση στο ιντερνετ με εκαναν να σας βρω..Εχω υψος 1.68 και πριν την εγκυμοσυνη ημουν κατω απο 60 κιλα,κυμαινομουν μεταξυ 55 και 60,αδυνατη δηλαδη.Γενικα ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα με τα κιλα μου,γιατι προσπαθουσα και το προσεχα το θεμα πολυ.Στην εγκυμοσυνη ομως πηρα καποια παραπανω κιλακια απο αυτα που θα επρεπε να παρω.Ξερετε τωρα,γλυκακια,φετουλες με σπιτικη μαρμελαδιτσα,πιτσες,παγωτα κια,κοκ...Πηγα να γεννησω στα 75 και σημερα που ζυγιστηκα ειμαι 68,9.Εχουν φυγει και τα υγρα,εχω ξεπριστει,δε θηλαζω,αλλα τα ρουχα που φορουσα πριν δε μου κανουν...Μου κακοφανηκε.Συνειδητοποιησ  λοιπον πως πρεπει να κανω κατι πιο οργανωμενο για να χασω 9 με 10 κιλακια.Επισης επειδη εχω παρει 6 μηνες αδεια απο τη δουλεια μου και προβλεπονται πολλες ωρες στο σπιτι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν μπορεσω να επανελθω επειδη θα ερχομαι συνεχεια σε επαφη με την κουζινα..Θα προσπαθησω να αρχισω και περπατημα σιγα σιγα,ειδικα αν καταφερει η πεθερα μου να μου κραταει καποιες φορες το παιδι.Ξεκιναω λοιπον σημερα διαιτα,θα μετραω θερμιδες και θα προσπαθω να τρωω πολλα φρουτα και σαλατες,υδατανθρακες ολικης και απαχες πρωτεινες,πολυ νερο και μακρια κατα το δυνατον απο γλυκα.

Η δικη μου μερα ζυγισματος θα ειναι η τεταρτη,σημερα ειμαι 68,9 κιλα.

Να ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια σε ολους εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να ερθουν πιο κοντα στα θελω τους...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μαριάννα καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας,
ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥΔΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ για τα κιλά μη σκας καθόλου. Αφού δραστηριοποιήθηκες τόσο γρήγορα και δεν έμειναν τα κιλά πάνω σου πολύ καιρό τότε γρήγορα θα απαλλαγείς από αυτά.
Μπορείς να προμηθευτείς και dvd γυμναστικής (τα δίνουν σε περιοδικά όπως vita, fitnes, prevention) Κι έτσι να γυμνάζεσε σπίτι σου με το μικρούλη σου κοντά σου στο relax.
Επίσης προσπάθησε να μην έχεις στα ντουλάπια σου ιδιαίτερα θερμιδογόνες τροφές για να μην σαμποτάρεις την προσπάθειά σου.
Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## DX87

γεια σας!! να μπω και εγω στην ωραια σας παρεα? ειμαι 22 χρονων και εφτασα να ζυγιζω 127 κιλα.. ναι, ναι καλα διαβασατε.. ουτε εγω δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερα.. ας αφησουμε τα παλια ομως τωρα και ας παμε στο σημερα..
εχω ηδη αρχισει μια προσπαθει να αδυνατισω και ελπιζω αυτη την φορα με την βοηθεια σας να τα καταφερω..
κανω διαιτα εδω και τρεις εβδομαδες και εχω χασει 6 κιλα..θα σας λεω τα αποτελεσματα καθε δευτερα και θα μαθαινω και 
τα δικα σας καθημερινα.. καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!

----------


## sasa14

DX87 kai vevaia na mpeis stin parea kalwsorises kai kala kai grigora apotelesmata euxomai olopsixa!!
na rwtisw pas se kapoio diaotologo i apo monos-h ksekinises??kai kati akomi i diaita eixe stoxo apwleia 2 kilwn tin evdomada i oxi apla den exeis ksanakanei diaita kai doulepse amesws??

----------


## basia

Mαριαννα καλως ηρθες, θελει πολυ προσοχη τωρα που γεννησες γιατι το παιδι βγαινει σε 9 μηνες η ορεξη και το στομάχι ομως δεν κλεινουν μολις γεννησεις. αν προσεξεις θα τα χασεις τα κιλα ευκολα. ειναι κυριως υγρα αυτα που εχουν μεινει και οχι λιπος γιαυτο θα σου ειναι πιο ευκολο μιας που ενεργοποιηθηκες τοσο νωρις.
καλή επιτυχια και να σου ζησει. εγω ειμαι μαμα μιας 17μηνης κορουλας.

----------


## DX87

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> DX87 kai vevaia na mpeis stin parea kalwsorises kai kala kai grigora apotelesmata euxomai olopsixa!!
> na rwtisw pas se kapoio diaotologo i apo monos-h ksekinises??kai kati akomi i diaita eixe stoxo apwleia 2 kilwn tin evdomada i oxi apla den exeis ksanakanei diaita kai doulepse amesws??


ευχαριστω,σου ευχομαι και εσενα καλη επιτυχια..
την διαιτα την εχω απο μια διαιτολογο που πηγαινα παλια αλλα την αφησα στην μεση..εχει στοχο 1 με 1.5 κιλο την εβδομαδα απλα ειναι αρχη και εχασα λιγο παραπανω,τα υγρα που λενε..

----------


## DX87

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> DX87 kai vevaia na mpeis stin parea kalwsorises kai kala kai grigora apotelesmata euxomai olopsixa!!
> na rwtisw pas se kapoio diaotologo i apo monos-h ksekinises??kai kati akomi i diaita eixe stoxo apwleia 2 kilwn tin evdomada i oxi apla den exeis ksanakanei diaita kai doulepse amesws??

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

Κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το καλωσορισμα!Αμαλια καλη ιδεα η γυμναστικη στο σπιτι,στην τελικη αυτο θα κανω...και μεγαλη κουβεντα ειπες για το περιεχομενο των ντουλαπιων...ειδικα αν περνας και σχεδον ολη τη μερα μεσα...Βασια αυτο που λες το βλεπω να γινεται,εχω μεγαλη ορεξη και πολλες λιγουρες,καμια σχεση με πριν μεινω εγκυος.Καθημερινα παλευω με το να με συγκρατω.Νιωθω πως μου ειναι πολυ ευκολο να ξεφυγω τωρα...Καλη δυναμη και σε σενα και να σου ζησει και η δικια σου η κουκλα!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

παιδια σημερα πηγα διαιτολογο και ζυγιστηκα ... και παρα το οτι αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν ξεφυγα καθολου (μονο σαββατο βραδυ , το αναμενομενο δηλαδη) , επινα πολλα νερα και γενικα τα πηγα πολυ καλα ... η ζυγαρια δειχνει ενα κιλο πανω λογω αδιαθεσιας... αμααααααααααααααν :S

----------


## stellou1989_ed

πεισμωσα παντως , τσαντιστηκα , την επομενη θα χω χασει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ...

----------


## mtsek85

στελου μου μη σκας!!! κ εγω στην ιδια φαση ειμαι.... γυρισα απο τις διακοπες του Πασχα, ειμαι κ αδιαθετη κ με εδειξε +2!!! χαμος χαμος χαμος.....

απο την αλλη βδομαδα θα τα δουμε σωστα τα αποτελεσματα! εχω διαβασει πως σε ημερες περιοδου, είμαστε +3 κιλακια συνηθως.... ισχυει??

----------


## dominique

DX87 καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να πάνε όλα καλά με την καινούργια αρχή και αυτή η φορά να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμείς

----------


## dominique

DX87 καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να πάνε όλα καλά με την καινούργια αρχή και αυτή η φορά να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμείς

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by Μαριαννα_
> Γεια σας και απο μενα,ειμαι η μαριαννα,32 χρονων και φρεσκια μαμα,γεννησα πριν 20 μερες.Οι πολλες ωρες μεσα στο σπιτι τους τελευταιους μηνες της εγκυμοσυνης και η περιπλανηση στο ιντερνετ με εκαναν να σας βρω..Εχω υψος 1.68 και πριν την εγκυμοσυνη ημουν κατω απο 60 κιλα,κυμαινομουν μεταξυ 55 και 60,αδυνατη δηλαδη.Γενικα ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα με τα κιλα μου,γιατι προσπαθουσα και το προσεχα το θεμα πολυ.Στην εγκυμοσυνη ομως πηρα καποια παραπανω κιλακια απο αυτα που θα επρεπε να παρω.Ξερετε τωρα,γλυκακια,φετουλες με σπιτικη μαρμελαδιτσα,πιτσες,παγωτα κια,κοκ...Πηγα να γεννησω στα 75 και σημερα που ζυγιστηκα ειμαι 68,9.Εχουν φυγει και τα υγρα,εχω ξεπριστει,δε θηλαζω,αλλα τα ρουχα που φορουσα πριν δε μου κανουν...Μου κακοφανηκε.Συνειδητοποιησ  λοιπον πως πρεπει να κανω κατι πιο οργανωμενο για να χασω 9 με 10 κιλακια.Επισης επειδη εχω παρει 6 μηνες αδεια απο τη δουλεια μου και προβλεπονται πολλες ωρες στο σπιτι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν μπορεσω να επανελθω επειδη θα ερχομαι συνεχεια σε επαφη με την κουζινα..Θα προσπαθησω να αρχισω και περπατημα σιγα σιγα,ειδικα αν καταφερει η πεθερα μου να μου κραταει καποιες φορες το παιδι.Ξεκιναω λοιπον σημερα διαιτα,θα μετραω θερμιδες και θα προσπαθω να τρωω πολλα φρουτα και σαλατες,υδατανθρακες ολικης και απαχες πρωτεινες,πολυ νερο και μακρια κατα το δυνατον απο γλυκα.
> 
> Η δικη μου μερα ζυγισματος θα ειναι η τεταρτη,σημερα ειμαι 68,9 κιλα.
> 
> Να ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια σε ολους εδω μεσα που προσπαθουν να ερθουν πιο κοντα στα θελω τους...


Μαριαννα μου καλός ηρθες και να σου ζησει το μωρούλι σου!!!  :Smile: 

τα κιλακια αυτα θα φυγουν γρηγορα απ'οσο ξέρω (από γνωστες μου γιατί δεν εχω μπεί ακομα σε αυτή τη διαδικασια με τον ανδρα μου) καλη επιτυχια παντως και ευχομαι να πετυχεις γρηγορα το στοχο σου! (αν και μεταξύ μας, πρώτο ρόλο έχει το παιδακι σου τωρα!!!)

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> στελου μου μη σκας!!! κ εγω στην ιδια φαση ειμαι.... γυρισα απο τις διακοπες του Πασχα, ειμαι κ αδιαθετη κ με εδειξε +2!!! χαμος χαμος χαμος.....
> 
> απο την αλλη βδομαδα θα τα δουμε σωστα τα αποτελεσματα! εχω διαβασει πως σε ημερες περιοδου, είμαστε +3 κιλακια συνηθως.... ισχυει??



τα ιδια μου πε και η διαιτολογος μου και γενικα χαρηκε πολύ με την πορεια μου ... και συμφωνα με αυτην στην περιοδο μπορει να μαστε απο 1 μεχρι 4 κιλα + ... και καλα εμεις που ειμαστε 1 κιλο +... αλλες που βλεπου 3και 4 κιλα πανω τι να πουν !? φρικηηη ... χαχα απο σημερα ξεκινησα και διαδρομο ... εκανα 25 λεπτα σε γρηγορο βημα και θα το καθιερωσω για καθε μερα ... εκαψα 130 θερμιδες ... 1μισι χιλιομετρο περιπου

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> στελου μου μη σκας!!! κ εγω στην ιδια φαση ειμαι.... γυρισα απο τις διακοπες του Πασχα, ειμαι κ αδιαθετη κ με εδειξε +2!!! χαμος χαμος χαμος.....
> 
> απο την αλλη βδομαδα θα τα δουμε σωστα τα αποτελεσματα! εχω διαβασει πως σε ημερες περιοδου, είμαστε +3 κιλακια συνηθως.... ισχυει??
> ...


μπραβο κοριτσακι μου!!! μια χαρουλα λοιπον, είχες πολυ καλα αποτελέσματα!!!

αντε προχωράμε δυναμικά!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ναιιιιι  :Big Grin:  το χω παρει ζεστα και χαιρομαιιιιι  :Big Grin:

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by basia_
> Mαριαννα καλως ηρθες, θελει πολυ προσοχη τωρα που γεννησες γιατι το παιδι βγαινει σε 9 μηνες η ορεξη και το στομάχι ομως δεν κλεινουν μολις γεννησεις. αν προσεξεις θα τα χασεις τα κιλα ευκολα. ειναι κυριως υγρα αυτα που εχουν μεινει και οχι λιπος γιαυτο θα σου ειναι πιο ευκολο μιας που ενεργοποιηθηκες τοσο νωρις.
> καλή επιτυχια και να σου ζησει. εγω ειμαι μαμα μιας 17μηνης κορουλας.


Ωραία μαζευόμαστε και όλες οι φρέσκιες μαμάδες βλεπω σιγα-σιγά. Κι εγώ μαμα είμαι μιας 7 μηνών κορούλας. Όμως ύστερα από 7 μήνες τα κιλά και τα υγρά της εγκυμοσύνης πιστεύω έχουν φύγει. Αυτό που μου εχει μείνει είναι 20 ωραιότατα κιλάκια έτσι για να υπάρχουν αφού έχω χάσει ήδη 7 κιλά και είχα πάρει 35! καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν!

----------


## Deb_ed

Κοριτσια να σας ζήσουν τα νινακια σας.:-) :-) :-)

Είχα βάλει ένα στόχο το Μαιο να ξεκινήσω στα 80 κιλα και νομιζω θα είμαι μεσα στο στοχο μου.

----------


## dominique

Σίγουρα είσαι Deb μου μέσα στο στόχο σου δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για αυτό!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> Σίγουρα είσαι Deb μου μέσα στο στόχο σου δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για αυτό!!!


θα τα καταφερουμε λεμε!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Παιδάκια ήρθε και η δική μου η σειρά! Ύστερα από 1 εβδομάδα δίαιτας η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 85. Έχασα 2 κιλά. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει η ζυγαριά να δείχνει προς τα κάτω 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα κάθε φορά! :P 
Φιλιά σε όλους! Μπράβο μας για την προσπάθεια που κάνουμε!

----------


## samantha_ed

πολυ χαιρομαι που εχουμε κ μανουλες εδω μεσα..κ τωρα που το θυμηθηκα:ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΑΝΑ????? :Ρ

anyway,Deb μου εισαι οντως μεσα στο στοχο σου κ ειναι πολυ ελπιδοφορο!!! εγω εχω στοχο μεχρι τα γενεθλια μου (25/6) να'χω φτασει 58-60...χλωμο το βλεπω αλλα οσο ζω ελπιζω!!!

νεωτερα την Παρασκευη....

φιλιαααααα

p.s mpempa δεν ειδα το Post σου πριν...συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια...2 κιλα σε μια εδβομαδα ειναι κατι περισσοτερο απο καλα!!!! συνεχισε ετσι...  :Smile:

----------


## Deb_ed

Mpempa μπραβο σου δυο κιλά είναι σουπερ!
Ειμαι αισιόδοξη samantha πιστευω θα τα χάσω.Α εγω μεχρι τα γενεθλια μου στα τελη Μαιου ελπίζω να ειμαι 76 κιλα.Βασικα αυτο που θέλω είναι τον Αυγουστο που θα πάω για μπάνια να είμαι ανετη για μια φορα στη ζωη μου με το μαγιο.Αλλες χρονιές δεν πηγαινα καθόλου για μπανιο και είναι κριμα.

----------


## samantha_ed

ξερω ξερω κ εγω εχω χρονια να κανω μπανιο ανετα...5 τουλαχιστον....

τον Αυγουστο θα'σαι μια θεα ειμαι σιγουρη..εχεις σταθερη κ συνεχη απωλεια!!!

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> πολυ χαιρομαι που εχουμε κ μανουλες εδω μεσα..κ τωρα που το θυμηθηκα:ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΑΝΑ????? :Ρ
> 
> anyway,Deb μου εισαι οντως μεσα στο στοχο σου κ ειναι πολυ ελπιδοφορο!!! εγω εχω στοχο μεχρι τα γενεθλια μου (25/6) να'χω φτασει 58-60...χλωμο το βλεπω αλλα οσο ζω ελπιζω!!!
> 
> νεωτερα την Παρασκευη....
> 
> φιλιαααααα
> 
> p.s mpempa δεν ειδα το Post σου πριν...συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια...2 κιλα σε μια εδβομαδα ειναι κατι περισσοτερο απο καλα!!!! συνεχισε ετσι...


samantha σίγουρα θα τα χεις χάσει αν το χεις βάλει στόχο! Έχεις ακόμα μπροστά σου σχεδόν 2 μήνες! Υπολόγισε το μήνα 5 κιλά. Και να μη χάσεις 10 κιλά και να χάσεις 7 πάλι αξιέπαινο είναι!Η διαφορά θα φανεί στα καινούρια ρούχα που θα αγοράσεις!! Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by Deb_
> Κοριτσια να σας ζήσουν τα νινακια σας.:-) :-) :-)
> 
> Είχα βάλει ένα στόχο το Μαιο να ξεκινήσω στα 80 κιλα και νομιζω θα είμαι μεσα στο στοχο μου.


Deb, Τι 80 τι 81 στο κάτω κάτω! Μέσα στο στόχο σου είσαι. ʼντε και κορμάρες τον Αύγουστο θα είμαστε όλες μας αν δεν το βάλουμε κάτω! 
Αχ τι ωραία μπανάκια στη θάλασσα και ΟΧΙ ΠΙΑ σε ερημικές παραλίες!! τραλαλα τραλαλο!

----------


## DX87

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> DX87 καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να πάνε όλα καλά με την καινούργια αρχή και αυτή η φορά να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμείς


σ'ευχαριστω πολυ dominique! καλη επιτυχια και σε σενα..
και σε ολες μας φυσικα..

----------


## confused_ed

ας πω και εγω ως καινουργιο μελος που σμρ ξεκιναει διαιτα..ελπιζω να κρατησεις αυτην την φορα!τωρινο βαρος:68 και στοχος τα 56!ειμαι κοντουλα και μικρουλα για αυτο...ραντεβου την επομενη πεμπτη!

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

Κοριτσια να σας ζησουν και εσας τα μωρακια σας και οσες θελουν να αποκτησουν συντομα!Δεν ειναι ευκολο πραγμα η αποφαση να φερεις στον κοσμο ενα παιδι απο παρα πολλες αποψεις.Εμενα η ζωη μου εχει αλλαξει ριζικα,εκει που ημουν πολυ δραστηρια,ελευθερη και ειχα μονο τον εαυτο μου να σκεφτω τωρα εχω μια οικογενεια που εξαρταται κυριως απο εμενα.Βεβαια ηταν ολα απορροια πολυ συνειδητης αποφασης και ευχαριστω το θεο που μου τα χαρισε,αλλα ξερω πως τωρα θα πρεπει να σκεφτομαι διπλα πριν κανω κατι και αν θελω να διατηρησω τον εαυτο μου ομορφο και λεπτο η προσπαθεια θα ειναι δυσκολοτερη.Θαυμαζω τις κοπελες που με καποια περιττα κιλα νιωθουν ανετα και δεν πτοουνται,εγω ανηκω στην κατηγορια των γυναικων που οταν παχαινουν,παχαινουν ατσουμπαλα και ακομη και 10 μονο περιττα κιλα με κανουν να νιωθω ασχημα.Οταν παιρνω λιγα κιλα νιωθω εξω απο τα νερα μου,αποσυντονιζομαι καπως και δεν με αντεχω.Δεν ξερω ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι αυτο,αλλα παντα ετσι λειτουργουσα.Οταν επανερχομουν ηταν σα να εμπαινα και παλι στο σωμα μου και τοτε ενιωθα πιο δυνατη.Καλη απωλεια κιλων σε ολες μας λοιπον με ηρεμια και χαμογελο και υπομονη πανω απ ολα χωρις ακροτητες και αγχος..

----------


## karamela_ed

*κοριτσάρες δεν εχασα τιποτα την προηγούμενη εβδομαδα, συν οτι επαθα τενοντιτιδα στο ποδι απο την ορθοστασια και θα χαπακωθω. ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ρε γαμωτο μου πανε τελευταια*

----------


## mtsek85

έχω να πω το παρακάτω...
άκογα πολλές φορες φίλες μου στο παρελθόν, που ήταν πολύ αδύνατες (βλέπε 55 κιλα και λιγότερα), που έφταναν 3-4 κιλά παραπάνω και γκρίνιαζαν πως έχουν παχύνει, πώς θα τα χάσουν κλπ...

εκείνη την περίοδο, δεν ήμουν σε φάση να ασχοληθώ με τον εαυτό μου, ήμουν αρκετα κιλά αλλά ακολουθούσα τη λογική "σε όποιον αρέσω"...!

πλέον, αφού έχω περάσει στη φάση παχουλή (95κ), αδύνατη (55κ), και σήμερα πλέον 88κ, κατάλαβα το λόγο που και τα 3 κιλά τα έβλεπαν βουνό! 

Ο καθένας έχει όντως δίκιο στο πως αισθάνεται με το σώμα του και πραγματικά μετανιώνω για τα λάθος σχόλια που έκανα τον καιρό εκείνο....

 :Smile:

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *κοριτσάρες δεν εχασα τιποτα την προηγούμενη εβδομαδα, συν οτι επαθα τενοντιτιδα στο ποδι απο την ορθοστασια και θα χαπακωθω. ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ρε γαμωτο μου πανε τελευταια*


Karamela μου ηρεμησε!!!Πρωτα απ'ολα περαστικουλια κ συνεχιζεις κανονικα...πηγες μια εβδομαδα πισω δεν εγινε κ τπτ...Μην πτοεισαι!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

mtsek85 συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα οτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του στανταρ για τα κιλα.Ομως επειδη μερικα πραγματα ειναι αντικειμενικα θελει λιγο προσοχη πριν ανοιξει καποιος το στομα του.Εγω οταν ημουν πολυ μικρη βλεπε 18,19 γκρινιαζα μπροστα σε μια φιλη μου με παρα πολλα κιλα οτι παχυνα επειδη ειχα παρει 4 κιλα και πηγα 60 και πρεπει να κανω διαιτα και δε μου κανει το τζιν μου και πως φουσκωσα ετσι,κτλ,κτλ.Εγω τοτε το πιστευα αυτο που ελεγα και δεν ειχα καμια προθεση να προσβαλλω την κοπελα.Ομως αυτο εκανα και αργοτερα οταν επηξε το ρημαδι το μυαλο καταλαβα πως καμια φορα εστιαζουμε τοσο πολυ στον εαυτο μας που κανουμε πραγματα που πληγωνουν ανθρωπους...Ειναι λιγο προκλητικο να γκρινιαζει μια κοπελα 55 κιλων σε μια 95,οπως και να το κανουμε,ας το πει μια φορα και τελος,αλλα οχι με γκρινια,γιατι δε φταιει σε τιποτα ο αλλος να εχει και το προβλημα του,να εχει και την καθε αντικειμενικα αδυνατη να του σπαει τα νευρα..

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαριαννα_
> mtsek85 συμφωνω μαζι σου απολυτα οτι ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του στανταρ για τα κιλα.Ομως επειδη μερικα πραγματα ειναι αντικειμενικα θελει λιγο προσοχη πριν ανοιξει καποιος το στομα του.Εγω οταν ημουν πολυ μικρη βλεπε 18,19 γκρινιαζα μπροστα σε μια φιλη μου με παρα πολλα κιλα οτι παχυνα επειδη ειχα παρει 4 κιλα και πηγα 60 και πρεπει να κανω διαιτα και δε μου κανει το τζιν μου και πως φουσκωσα ετσι,κτλ,κτλ.Εγω τοτε το πιστευα αυτο που ελεγα και δεν ειχα καμια προθεση να προσβαλλω την κοπελα.Ομως αυτο εκανα και αργοτερα οταν επηξε το ρημαδι το μυαλο καταλαβα πως καμια φορα εστιαζουμε τοσο πολυ στον εαυτο μας που κανουμε πραγματα που πληγωνουν ανθρωπους...Ειναι λιγο προκλητικο να γκρινιαζει μια κοπελα 55 κιλων σε μια 95,οπως και να το κανουμε,ας το πει μια φορα και τελος,αλλα οχι με γκρινια,γιατι δε φταιει σε τιποτα ο αλλος να εχει και το προβλημα του,να εχει και την καθε αντικειμενικα αδυνατη να του σπαει τα νευρα..


Εμ αυτο ειναι το θεμα ακριβως.Ημουν ετοιμη να γράψω ακριβως τα ιδια.Μια ζωή όσες φιλες και γνωστές είχα και ήταν πιο αδυνατες (αλλα με διαφορά πιο αδύνατες) ολο παραπονιόντουσαν.Κι οποτε τολμούσα εγω να παραπονεθώ μου έλεγαν μπροστα μου οτι ειμαι μια χαρά και να μη λέω βλακείες και απο πίσω με λεγανε η χοντρη με τα κομπλεξ.Λίγοι τρόποι δε βλάπτουν.Δεν περιμένω απο κανεναν πλεον να μην αρχίσει τα θαψίματα πισω απο την πλάτη μου αλλα στην τελική μη με κοροιδεύεις και μεσα στα μουτρα μου λεγοντας μου εμενα οτι ειμαι μια χαρα και οτι εσυ εχεισ παχύνει 2, 0003 κιλα!Ελεος δηλαδη. :P

----------


## samantha_ed

κοιτα κ εγω στις φιλες μου λεω οτι ειναι μια χαρα γιατι πραγματικα ειναι μια χαρα σε σχεση παντα μ'αυτο που ημουν εγω παλια....κ 5-10 κιλα να'χει παραπανω δεν αξιζει να στεναχωριεται γιατι υπαρχουν κ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις...αυτο πιστευω πλεον ασχετα με το αν εγω δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη με την εικονα μου....

----------


## Deb_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> κοιτα κ εγω στις φιλες μου λεω οτι ειναι μια χαρα γιατι πραγματικα ειναι μια χαρα σε σχεση παντα μ'αυτο που ημουν εγω παλια....κ 5-10 κιλα να'χει παραπανω δεν αξιζει να στεναχωριεται γιατι υπαρχουν κ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις...αυτο πιστευω πλεον ασχετα με το αν εγω δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη με την εικονα μου....


Την καλυτερη δουλειά κανεις που δε τα λες.Κι εγώ εχω πολύ καιρό να πω το παραμικρό, γενικώς αποφεύγω να το θίγω το θέμα.Και όποτε ακούω σχόλια οτι ρε γμτ πήρα 2 κιλά και τέτοια αλλάζω κουβέντα. :P

ΑΑΑ τωρα είδα οτι ζυγίστικες και αλλαξες το τικερ.Ποσο έχασες?Ένα?Πλησιαζουμε το στοχο και δε μασαμε. :Smile:

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by Deb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by samantha_
> κοιτα κ εγω στις φιλες μου λεω οτι ειναι μια χαρα γιατι πραγματικα ειναι μια χαρα σε σχεση παντα μ'αυτο που ημουν εγω παλια....κ 5-10 κιλα να'χει παραπανω δεν αξιζει να στεναχωριεται γιατι υπαρχουν κ πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις...αυτο πιστευω πλεον ασχετα με το αν εγω δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη με την εικονα μου....
> 
> 
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστωωωωω!!!Ειχα χασει 2 κιλα αλλα ηθελα να τα σιγουρεψω για να το γραψω κ στην επισημη μερα ζυγισματος!!!Εχω ακομα αρκετα να χασω αλλα θα το παλεψω...

----------


## Deb_ed

Μια χαρα τα πας.Ως τα καλοκαιρινά μπανια θα τα χεις καταφερει στανταρ!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

kαλησπερα σε ολουs,ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ,και οτι επιθυμειτε να σαs,δωθει απλοχερα,οπωs ακριβωs το θελετε!κοριτσια εγω ξεκινησα διατροφη απο τον ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟ,σημερα εχουμε 2 μαιου,κοντα στουs 4 μηνεs λοιπον,με αρκετα καλη δουλεια,πανω σε μενα,εννοωνταs,λαχανικα,ψητ α,βραστα,με σαλατεs αφθονεs,γιαουρτακια το βραδυ,και πολυ ελαχιστεs παρασπονδιεs,κυριωs με σοκολατα,και αν εξερεσουμε και 2-3 μερεs του πασχα,και με ασκηση περπατημα 20λεπτα 4-5 φορεs την εβδομαδα,αποτελεσμα -10κιλα.Αυτα τα δεκα ηταν απο τον μαρτιο,και εκει κολλησαμε για τα καλα.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ,να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει στον οργανισμο μου? με εχει παρει απο κατω,διοτι ειναι αδικο!!!Γιατι και πεινασα,και συγκρατησα πολυ τον ευατο μου,να μην φαω κατι εκει που η παρεα μου,ετρωγαν του κοσμου τιs λιχουδιεs.Σε καποια γνωστη που το συζητησαμε γιατι ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα,επερνε κιλα με τον αερα που λεμε(και αs μην το πιστευουν καποιοι)και εχανε υπερβολικα δυσκολα,ειχε προδιαθεση σαχαρου,και προσπαθουσε παρα πολυ να χασει,και ΔΕΝ!!!,ελπιζω να μην εχω σακχαρο,διοτι αντιλαμβανεστε τι με περιμενει!Ετσι λοιπον ειχα στοχο απωλεια 30 κιλων σε 7 μηνεs,νομιζω απετυχα το στοχο μου,και οχι τιποτα αλλο,ειχα ταξιδεψει τοσο πολυ με τη φαντασια μου,να απολαυσω τη θαλασσα οσο τιποτε αλλο αυτο το καλοκαιρι!Δεν νομιζω ομωs!ααααχ.Τελοs σαs ευχομαι καλεs απολιεs,ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ καθε φορα που διαβαζω πωs καποια/οs απο εσαs χανει εστω και 2-3 κιλα,και φτανει ολο και πιο κοντα στο στοχο του,χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα,γιατι καταλαβενω τoν ``αγωνα μαs``γιατι το ζω,το βιωνω και ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι!ΦΙΛΙΑ κοριτσιαα,να ειστε παντα καλα!

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> kαλησπερα σε ολουs,ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ,και οτι επιθυμειτε να σαs,δωθει απλοχερα,οπωs ακριβωs το θελετε!κοριτσια εγω ξεκινησα διατροφη απο τον ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟ,σημερα εχουμε 2 μαιου,κοντα στουs 4 μηνεs λοιπον,με αρκετα καλη δουλεια,πανω σε μενα,εννοωνταs,λαχανικα,ψητ α,βραστα,με σαλατεs αφθονεs,γιαουρτακια το βραδυ,και πολυ ελαχιστεs παρασπονδιεs,κυριωs με σοκολατα,και αν εξερεσουμε και 2-3 μερεs του πασχα,και με ασκηση περπατημα 20λεπτα 4-5 φορεs την εβδομαδα,αποτελεσμα -10κιλα.Αυτα τα δεκα ηταν απο τον μαρτιο,και εκει κολλησαμε για τα καλα.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ,να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει στον οργανισμο μου? με εχει παρει απο κατω,διοτι ειναι αδικο!!!Γιατι και πεινασα,και συγκρατησα πολυ τον ευατο μου,να μην φαω κατι εκει που η παρεα μου,ετρωγαν του κοσμου τιs λιχουδιεs.Σε καποια γνωστη που το συζητησαμε γιατι ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα,επερνε κιλα με τον αερα που λεμε(και αs μην το πιστευουν καποιοι)και εχανε υπερβολικα δυσκολα,ειχε προδιαθεση σαχαρου,και προσπαθουσε παρα πολυ να χασει,και ΔΕΝ!!!,ελπιζω να μην εχω σακχαρο,διοτι αντιλαμβανεστε τι με περιμενει!Ετσι λοιπον ειχα στοχο απωλεια 30 κιλων σε 7 μηνεs,νομιζω απετυχα το στοχο μου,και οχι τιποτα αλλο,ειχα ταξιδεψει τοσο πολυ με τη φαντασια μου,να απολαυσω τη θαλασσα οσο τιποτε αλλο αυτο το καλοκαιρι!Δεν νομιζω ομωs!ααααχ.Τελοs σαs ευχομαι καλεs απολιεs,ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ καθε φορα που διαβαζω πωs καποια/οs απο εσαs χανει εστω και 2-3 κιλα,και φτανει ολο και πιο κοντα στο στοχο του,χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα,γιατι καταλαβενω τoν ``αγωνα μαs``γιατι το ζω,το βιωνω και ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι!ΦΙΛΙΑ κοριτσιαα,να ειστε παντα καλα!


glykoula, μη σε παίρνει από κάτω, και εμένα μου χει τύχει στο παρελθόν και δυστηχώς σταμάτησα τη δίαιτα γιατί είχα ήδη κουραστεί πολύ.
Το θέμα είναι να συνεχίσεις τη διατροφή σου και την άσκησή σου και να μη σε πτοεί τίποτα. Μπορεί να μη χάνεις για κάποιο διάστημα κιλά, όμως να χάνεις αρκετούς πόντους.
Αν δεν τρως κρέας άρχισε να τρως πιο συχνά. Κυρίως κοτόπουλο στο γκριλ και ψάρια δλδ πρωτείνες. Εμένα π.χ το κοτόπουλο όταν κολλάει η ζυγαριά με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ να ξεκολλήσει. Δώσε λιγάκι παραπάνω ενέργεια στον οργανισμό σου και παίρνε και καμια βιταμινούλα το πρωι μόλις ξυπνάς(βοηθάνε στο χάσιμο των κιλών). Ίσως ο οργανίσμος σου και γενικά ο μεταβολισμός σου έχει κολλήσει, έχει συνηθίσει την ίδια διατροφική συνήθεια και χρειάζεται αλλαγή διατροφής (να μην ξεπερνάς όμως τις 1200 θερμίδες την ημέρα) και βιταμίνες.
Όσο για τις αμφιβολίες σου για διαβήτη πήγαινε να κάνεις μια γλυκοζηλιωμένη(έτσι λέγεται η εξέταση) ή μια καμπύλη ζακχάρου. Επίσης κοίταξε και το θυροειδή σου μήπως χρειάζεσαι φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Η εξέταση εδώ λέγεται TSH, T3 ΚΑΙ T4. 
Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι και μην αγχώνεσαι μέχρι το καλοκαίρι έχουμε αρκετό καιρό!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

γλυκουλα
το αρυθμιστο ζαχαρο προκαλει χασιμο βαρους κι οχι το αντιθετο..ειναι βεβαια ενα πολυ ανθυγειινο χασιμο βαρους γιατι παραλληλα προκαλειται ανεπανορθωτη βλαβη σε πολλα κρισιμα οργανα...αυτο οταν ειναι αρυθμιστο επαναλαμβανω...
η φιλη σου αν εχει κατι οργανικο ,ισως ειναι κατι με θυρεοειδηκαι αν ανησυχεις και για σενα, αυτο να ψαξεις...
κατα τα αλλα η στασιμοτητα μετα απο καποιο χασιμο ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη και το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να επιμεινεις με υπομονη αλλα και να κανεις ενα τσεκαρισμα, μηπως χωρις να το καταλαβεις εχεις αυξησει τις θερμιδες παρολο που οι τροφες που επιλεγεις ειναι διαιτητικες...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed



----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed



----------


## samantha_ed

glukoula τα κοριτσια ξερουν καλα τι σου λενε κ θα συμφωνησω...εγω να σου πω απλα να μην τα παρατησεις γιατι εχεις καταφερει κατι πολυ σημαντικο...10 κιλα ειναι πολυ καλη απωλεια κ να σκεφτεσαι αυτο για να νοιωθεις καλυτερα...σιγα-σιγα κ με υπομονη θα τα καταφερεις..αλλωστε ειπαμε το καλοκαιρι δεν ειναι κ τοσο κοντα....  :Wink:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

samantha,kai 2sweet2b4togo10 σαs ευχαριστω πολυ,για το κουραγιο που μου δινετε,ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ να πετυχω το στοχο μου αυτο,για αυτο θα επιμεινω!!!,ειπαμε δεν ειναι ευκολο,ομωs τελικα αυτο και μονο,να μου υπενθυμιζουν καποιεs απο εσαs ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να επιμενω,με ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα και με βοηθα πραγματικα να συνεχιζω!φιλιαα!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

samantha,kai 2sweet2b4togo10 σαs ευχαριστω πολυ,για το κουραγιο που μου δινετε,ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ να πετυχω το στοχο μου αυτο,για αυτο θα επιμεινω!!!,ειπαμε δεν ειναι ευκολο,ομωs τελικα αυτο και μονο,να μου υπενθυμιζουν καποιεs απο εσαs ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να επιμενω,με ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα και με βοηθα πραγματικα να συνεχιζω!φιλιαα!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημέρα σε όλους!!!

σημερα είναι το πρώτο μου επίσημο ζύγισμα μετά το Πάσχα, μετά τα κοκορέτσια, τις μπουγάτσες, τα ποτά (και γενικα μετά απο πολλές κρεπάλες που με είχαν γυρισει στα 90 πριν από 1 βδομάδα)

και ναι, είμαι στα 87,2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και είμαι πανευτυχης!!!!!  :Smile:  ελπίζω από την άλλη βδομάδα να να δω κανενα 86 που πραγματικά έχω πάνω από 2 χρόνια να το δω...

φιλάκια πολλά και καλή μας συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ante re su mpravo  :Stick Out Tongue:  kali mas sunexeia ... emena tetarti ta kala ...  :Big Grin:  (eimai sigouri , dn paizei auti ti vdomada na mi xasw , tha faw ta mallia mou an dn exw xasei otan paw diaitologo)

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ mtsek85 και πάλι μπράβο σου.
Γρήγορα θα δεις και τα 86 που τόσο τα πεθύμησες μωρέ και τα 80 κοντά είναι. Φεύγουν τα κιλά, στο καλό κι ούτε κάρτα να μην στείλουν

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## dominique

[quote]_Originally posted by AMALIA_
Φεύγουν τα κιλά, στο καλό κι ούτε κάρτα να μην στείλουν

Ακριβώς όπως το λες ούτε κάρτα ούτε τηλεφωνο..

----------


## samantha_ed

Μπραβο Μπραβο κ παλι Μπραβο mtsek!!!!!!Ετσι ετσι να φευγουν τα κιλακια.....

Stellou να μας πεις κ εσυ τα καλα σου νεα να παιρνουμε ολες κουραγιο να συνεχισουμε!!!!!!

----------


## joy__

Τα έχασα κι εγώ τα κιλάκια.... 3 κιλά σε δύο βδομάδες περίπου. 
Πάμε γερά...Υπομονή, επιμονή και θα τα καταφέρουμε!

----------


## DX87

αχ μπραβο σε ολους για την προσπαθεια που κανετε.. τι ωραια που ειναι να βλεπεις τα κιλα να φευγουν μακρια!!
εγω αυτη την εβδομαδα εχασα μονο μισο κιλακι αλλα δεν πειραζει,την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερα..

----------


## mtsek85

πάντως και μετά τις πιτσούλες, τα 87 σταθερά!!! αντε να δούμε η άλλη εβδομάδα τη θα μας βγάλει.....!

----------


## sasa14

Κοριτσάκια καλημέρα,
εγώ έτσι και αλλιώς δεν είναι να ζυγιστώ σήμερα αλλά αύριο!! απλά θέλω να σας εξομολογηθώ τις αμαρτίες μου..όπως είχαμε πει έχω 7 κιλά να χάσω το 3ήμερο ήμουνα διακοπές , λοιπόν την παρασκευή τα πήγα καλά αλλά Σάββατο έφαγα τις λιχουδιές μου τις ωραίες και εχθές έφαγα το ωραίο πρωινό απο το μπουφέ που 2 μέρες λιμπιζόμουνα και μετά χτύπησα και μια σοκολατίτσα αλλα αυτά δεν ένοιωσα και χάλια....
για πρώτη φορά επιστρέφω κανονικά στην διατροφή μου γιατί πιο πριν αυτό που θα έκανα θα το έσκιζα ένα μήνα ακόμη μέχρι να νοιώσω το τίποτα πάλι αλλά τωρα δεν θα το κάνω αρνούμαι να νοιώσω πάλι χάλια οπότε θα συνεχίσω κανονικά αλλά για να μην νοιώσω χάλια λέω αύριο να μην ζυγιστώ αλλά την πιο πάνω τρίτη και επιπλέον λέω να κάτσω σπίτι και να μην πολυ πηγαίνω εκδρομούλες γιατί εκεί χάνω την μπάλα η αλλώς να πηγαίνω μόνο μια μέρα και όχι 3 ήμερο γιατι πέφτω σε αμαρτίες...αντε να τελειώνουμε με αυτή την διαδικασία και πάνω απο όλα με αυτή την κλάψα των κιλών!!

----------


## sasa14



----------


## DX87

ti sas vrika?? aytoi ya kataferan,mporoume kai emeis !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrDpEI9FpZ0

----------


## DX87

ti sas vrika?? aytoi ya kataferan,mporoume kai emeis !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrDpEI9FpZ0

----------


## mtsek85

σχετικα με αυτο το βιντεάκι, έχω να κάνω την παρατήρηση....

όλοι είναι μεν παχουλοί, νέοι....
και οταν πια ειναι αδυνατοι... ειναι μεγάλης ηλικίας......

 :Frown:

----------


## DX87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_9QH...eature=related

----------


## mtsek85

μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε το στόχο μας (και σε μικρή ηλικία,,,!)

πάντως, ασχετα με την καλή απώλεια κιλών που είχα αυτή τη βδομάδα, είχα και μια αρκετά μεγάλη κρυάδα, που ονομάζεται.... καλοκαιρινα ρούχα....

ναι, είδα καλό καιρό εξω...
ναι είπα θα μαζεψω τα πουλοβεράκια μου...
ναι εβγαλα εξω και φέτος τα ανοιξιάτικα και καλοκαιρινα μου ρούχα....

απο μπλούζες δεν έχω παράπονο, όλες μου κανουν κουτσα στραβα.... απο παντελόνια όμως και σόρτσ, τα μισα είναι ακόμα εκτος (ούτε πέρσι μου έκαναν, οπότε είναι κάπως πιο ομαλή η πτώση...)

αλλά, το μαγιό μου (ναι το φόρεσα και αυτό), αν και πέρσι ήμουν στα 90 κιλά το καλοκαίρι, φέτος (για την ώρα δλδ) δε το βλεπω να με κάνει όμορφη εικόνα.......

νέο ραντεβού με την πασαρέλα, την πρώτη Κυριακή του Ιουνίου. Τότε αναμένω τη διαφορά ή την ήτα....

γιατί, τελικά, εκτός από τη ζυγαριά που σε απογοητεύει βλέποντας καθημερινά το τι έχεις χάσει, το ίδιο είναι και με τα παλαια ρούχα τελικά... τα φοράς, δε σου κάνουν... απογοητεύεσαι... και χάνεις το στόχο....

----------


## mtsek85

μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε το στόχο μας (και σε μικρή ηλικία,,,!)

πάντως, ασχετα με την καλή απώλεια κιλών που είχα αυτή τη βδομάδα, είχα και μια αρκετά μεγάλη κρυάδα, που ονομάζεται.... καλοκαιρινα ρούχα....

ναι, είδα καλό καιρό εξω...
ναι είπα θα μαζεψω τα πουλοβεράκια μου...
ναι εβγαλα εξω και φέτος τα ανοιξιάτικα και καλοκαιρινα μου ρούχα....

απο μπλούζες δεν έχω παράπονο, όλες μου κανουν κουτσα στραβα.... απο παντελόνια όμως και σόρτσ, τα μισα είναι ακόμα εκτος (ούτε πέρσι μου έκαναν, οπότε είναι κάπως πιο ομαλή η πτώση...)

αλλά, το μαγιό μου (ναι το φόρεσα και αυτό), αν και πέρσι ήμουν στα 90 κιλά το καλοκαίρι, φέτος (για την ώρα δλδ) δε το βλεπω να με κάνει όμορφη εικόνα.......

νέο ραντεβού με την πασαρέλα, την πρώτη Κυριακή του Ιουνίου. Τότε αναμένω τη διαφορά ή την ήτα....

γιατί, τελικά, εκτός από τη ζυγαριά που σε απογοητεύει βλέποντας καθημερινά το τι έχεις χάσει, το ίδιο είναι και με τα παλαια ρούχα τελικά... τα φοράς, δε σου κάνουν... απογοητεύεσαι... και χάνεις το στόχο....

----------


## mtsek85

μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε το στόχο μας (και σε μικρή ηλικία,,,!)

πάντως, ασχετα με την καλή απώλεια κιλών που είχα αυτή τη βδομάδα, είχα και μια αρκετά μεγάλη κρυάδα, που ονομάζεται.... καλοκαιρινα ρούχα....

ναι, είδα καλό καιρό εξω...
ναι είπα θα μαζεψω τα πουλοβεράκια μου...
ναι εβγαλα εξω και φέτος τα ανοιξιάτικα και καλοκαιρινα μου ρούχα....

απο μπλούζες δεν έχω παράπονο, όλες μου κανουν κουτσα στραβα.... απο παντελόνια όμως και σόρτσ, τα μισα είναι ακόμα εκτος (ούτε πέρσι μου έκαναν, οπότε είναι κάπως πιο ομαλή η πτώση...)

αλλά, το μαγιό μου (ναι το φόρεσα και αυτό), αν και πέρσι ήμουν στα 90 κιλά το καλοκαίρι, φέτος (για την ώρα δλδ) δε το βλεπω να με κάνει όμορφη εικόνα.......

νέο ραντεβού με την πασαρέλα, την πρώτη Κυριακή του Ιουνίου. Τότε αναμένω τη διαφορά ή την ήτα....

γιατί, τελικά, εκτός από τη ζυγαριά που σε απογοητεύει βλέποντας καθημερινά το τι έχεις χάσει, το ίδιο είναι και με τα παλαια ρούχα τελικά... τα φοράς, δε σου κάνουν... απογοητεύεσαι... και χάνεις το στόχο....

----------


## Nicholas_ed

Ναι δε λέω καλό το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα, αλλά τη πραγματική διαφορά την είδα όταν πήρα μια ζυγαριά που υπολογίζει ποσοστό λίπους και νερό. Γιατί άλλο να είσαι 100kg με 40% λίπος και άλλο με 35%. Μιλάμε για τεράστια διαφορά. Επίσης τότε συνειδητοποίησα αυτό που μου έλεγαν ότι κατά την απώλεια λίπους αυξάνει το νερό στο σώμα σου. Σε όσους δεν έχουν τέτοια ζυγαριά, θα σύστηνα μια ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## efi2_ed

Αυτή ηζυγαριά πώς μετράει το λίπος στο σώμα;Γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι είναι σαν ένα προγραμματάκι που του φορτώνεις τα στοιχεία του ύψους σου την ηλικία σου και σε συνδιασμό με το βάρος σου κάνει τη διαιρεσούλα και βρίσκει το ΒΜΙ.Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε έχω κομπιουτεράκι!Αν δηλαδή ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ένας άνθρωπος με το ίδιο ύψος ίδιο βάρος κτλ, με ποιό τρόπο θα ελέγξει την διαφορά στην περιεκτικότητα του λίπους του σώματος;Και τί εννοείς όταν λέσ ότι κατα την απώλεια λίπους αυξάνει το νερό στο σώμα σου;Ενυδατώνεσαι καλύτερα δηλ;και γιατί;

----------


## efi2_ed

Αυτή ηζυγαριά πώς μετράει το λίπος στο σώμα;Γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι είναι σαν ένα προγραμματάκι που του φορτώνεις τα στοιχεία του ύψους σου την ηλικία σου και σε συνδιασμό με το βάρος σου κάνει τη διαιρεσούλα και βρίσκει το ΒΜΙ.Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε έχω κομπιουτεράκι!Αν δηλαδή ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ένας άνθρωπος με το ίδιο ύψος ίδιο βάρος κτλ, με ποιό τρόπο θα ελέγξει την διαφορά στην περιεκτικότητα του λίπους του σώματος;Και τί εννοείς όταν λέσ ότι κατα την απώλεια λίπους αυξάνει το νερό στο σώμα σου;Ενυδατώνεσαι καλύτερα δηλ;και γιατί;

----------


## efi2_ed

Αυτή ηζυγαριά πώς μετράει το λίπος στο σώμα;Γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι είναι σαν ένα προγραμματάκι που του φορτώνεις τα στοιχεία του ύψους σου την ηλικία σου και σε συνδιασμό με το βάρος σου κάνει τη διαιρεσούλα και βρίσκει το ΒΜΙ.Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε έχω κομπιουτεράκι!Αν δηλαδή ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ένας άνθρωπος με το ίδιο ύψος ίδιο βάρος κτλ, με ποιό τρόπο θα ελέγξει την διαφορά στην περιεκτικότητα του λίπους του σώματος;Και τί εννοείς όταν λέσ ότι κατα την απώλεια λίπους αυξάνει το νερό στο σώμα σου;Ενυδατώνεσαι καλύτερα δηλ;και γιατί;

----------


## efi2_ed

Αυτή ηζυγαριά πώς μετράει το λίπος στο σώμα;Γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι είναι σαν ένα προγραμματάκι που του φορτώνεις τα στοιχεία του ύψους σου την ηλικία σου και σε συνδιασμό με το βάρος σου κάνει τη διαιρεσούλα και βρίσκει το ΒΜΙ.Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε έχω κομπιουτεράκι!Αν δηλαδή ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ένας άνθρωπος με το ίδιο ύψος ίδιο βάρος κτλ, με ποιό τρόπο θα ελέγξει την διαφορά στην περιεκτικότητα του λίπους του σώματος;Και τί εννοείς όταν λέσ ότι κατα την απώλεια λίπους αυξάνει το νερό στο σώμα σου;Ενυδατώνεσαι καλύτερα δηλ;και γιατί;

----------


## samantha_ed

αυτο με το νερο δεν το ξερω αλλα εδω κ πολλα χρονια εχω ζυγαρια που δειχνει ποσα απο τα κιλα σου ειναι λιπος καθως κ τα ιδανικα κιλα που πρεπει να'σαι..

κ ναι μεν για τα κιλα υπολογιζει το ΔΜΣ αλλα το λιπος δεν ειναι ιδιο..

----------


## efi2_ed

Αυτό λέω ότι το πόσα απ'τα κιλά σου είναι λίπος τομ βρίσκει με μια μαθηματική πράξη και όχι με κάποια προσωπική μέτρηση της σύνθεσης του σώματός σου.Αυτό το λέω γιατί αν ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ένα άτομο με τα ίδια κιλά και δηλώσουμε και το ίδιο ύψος, η ζυγαριά θα δείξει την ίδια περιεκτικότητα σε λίπος και φυσικά αυτο δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα!

----------


## Nicholas_ed

> _Originally posted by efi2_
> Αυτό λέω ότι το πόσα απ'τα κιλά σου είναι λίπος τομ βρίσκει με μια μαθηματική πράξη και όχι με κάποια προσωπική μέτρηση της σύνθεσης του σώματός σου.Αυτό το λέω γιατί αν ανέβει στη ζυγαριά ένα άτομο με τα ίδια κιλά και δηλώσουμε και το ίδιο ύψος, η ζυγαριά θα δείξει την ίδια περιεκτικότητα σε λίπος και φυσικά αυτο δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα!


Λοιπόν να σου εξηγήσω περίπου πως λειτουργεί μια τέτοια ζυγαριά. Η αρχή λειτουργίας βασίζεται στη βιοηλεκτρική αντίσταση του σωματός σου. Δηλαδή, αφού βάλεις το ύψος και την ηλικία σου ένα ηλεκτρικό σήμα διαπερνά το σώμα σου (για αυτό ζυγιζόμαστε χωρίς κάλτσες και παπούτσια). Μη φρικάρεις είναι κλασσική μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα στην Ιατρική π.χ. πυκνότητα οστών. Το ηλεκτρικό σήμα (δε χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο ρεύμα γιατί είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλής τάσης) διαδίδεται πιο εύκολα μέσα στους μυς λόγω της μεγαλύτερης περιεκτικότητας τους σε νερό (περίπου 73%) και επομένως της μεγαλύτερης ηλεκτρικής αγωγιμότητας τους (ή αν προτιμάς μικρότερης ηλεκτρικής τους αντίστασης). Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει με το λίπος. Μόλις το σήμα κάνει τη διαδρομή του, η ζυγαριά μετρά το χρόνο που έκανε και σε συνδυασμό με το ύψος, την ηλικία και το βάρος σου, υπολογίζει το ποσοστό λίπους σου. Ανάλογη διαδικάσία ισχύει και για το νερό του σωματός σου.

Ιδιαίτερα αν γυμνάζεσαι μπορεί ουσιαστικά να χάνεις λίπος, να αυξάνεις τη μυική σου μάζα ή το νερό σου και να απογοητεύεσαι διότι τα κιλά σου είναι τα ίδια. ʼρα είναι σημαντικό να ξέρεις που κατανέμονται αυτά. Επίσης έτσι μπορείς να ξέρεις αν εμφανίζεις κατακράτηση υγρών.
Αυτό που πρέπει επίσης να ξέρεις είναι ότι χρησιμοποιώντας τέτοια ζυγαριά οι μετρήσεις είναι αξιόπιστες με εσένα ως σημείο αναφοράς. Δηλαδή, λόγω του ότι ο υπολογισμός είναι χονδρικός, το ποσοστό λίπους δύο ανθρώπων παραπλήσιου ύψους και βάρους διαφέρει. Αν όμως τη χρησιμοποιείς για να παρακολουθείς τη δική σου μεταβολή τα αποτελέσματα είναι αξιόπιστα. Για αυτό το λόγο κιόλας πρέπει να ζυγίζεσαι την ίδια περίπου ώρα της ημέρας στην ίδια πάντα κατάσταση π.χ. το πρωί μόλις ξυπνήσεις (αν π.χ. πας τουαλέτα προφανώς το αποτέλεσμα θα διαφέρει). Τέλος το κόστος μιας τέτοιας ζυγαριάς είναι από 30 ευρώ και πολύ πολύ πάνω. Τη δικιά μου π.χ. τη πήρα 42 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Ελπίζω να έλυσα μερικές απορίες.

----------


## efi2_ed

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος!Κατάλα α πως μετριέται το ποσοστό του σωματικού λίπους!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΏ

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Mε αφορμη τη συγκεκριμενη ζυγαρια,αν και εχω αναφερει το προσωπικο μου προβλημα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω,εδω και 2 μηνεs δεν βλεπω διαφορα στη ζυγαρια μου παρα ελαχιστα γραμμαρια,400gr,500gr,αλλα μεχρι εκει!Βλεπω ομωs καποια διαφορα στα ρουχα μου,επισηs γνωριζω οτι αυτο συμβαινει σε αρκετο κοσμο,καμμια απωλεια στην ενδειξη τησ ζυγαριαs,αλλα χασιμο ποντων!Aυτο το καταλαβαινω μεχρι ενα σημειο,αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι το χρονικο διαστημα που μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο,πχ αν φτασω να μοιαζω 85 κιλα ενω ειμαι 100,δεν ειναι παραλογο?αυτη η διαφορα κιλων ειναι νερο?ειναι μυικη μαζα?δηλαδη η ζυγαρια δεν θα αλλαξει την ενδειξη τησ ποτε,`η ειναι κατι προσωρινο?
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## THC9

τι κανετε? καιρο έχω να σας γράψω αλλα σας διαβάζω καθημερινα.... έχασα κατι παραπανω απο 3 κιλα... αντε να δουμε.....

----------


## stellou1989_ed

guys πηγα σημερα διαιτολογο και με δειξε 3 κιλα κατω .... οοοολε  :Big Grin:  συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για αλλα 3 την αλλη βδομαδα  :Big Grin:  (λεμε τωρα χαχαχαχα)

----------


## basia

μπράβο stellou συγχαρητηρια......
keep going.....

----------


## dominique

ουαου ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΑΤΑ μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dominique

ουαου ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΑΤΑ μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dominique

ουαου ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΑΤΑ μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dominique

ουαου ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΑΤΑ μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## confused_ed

συγχαρητηρια!οοολε οπως ακριβως το λες! :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

thanks σε ολους παιδια , συνεχιζω κανονικοτατα για να δω κι αλλη απωλεια την αλλη βδομαδα ! αντε ρε κουραγιο σε ολους ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> guys πηγα σημερα διαιτολογο και με δειξε 3 κιλα κατω .... οοοολε  συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για αλλα 3 την αλλη βδομαδα  (λεμε τωρα χαχαχαχα)


μπραβο κοριτσακι μου!!!
ειδες που μου γκρινιαζες? μια χαρουλα τα πας!!!

αντε τωραααααααααααααααα!!!!
συνεχιζουμε δυναμικαααα

----------


## samantha_ed

τελεια stellou!!!!teleiaaaaa!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DX87

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο stellou1989!!

----------


## mpempa_ed

ʼντε τώρα και η δική μου η σειρά...
Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και απογοητεύτηκα. Έχασα μόνο 400γραμμαρια σε μια εβδομάδα και τώρα ζυγίζω 84.6 κιλά. Δεν έχω παραβεί κανέναν κανόνα στη διαιτά μου και προσπαθώ και περπατάω αρκετά. Φανταστείτε 3 ώρες συνεχόμενα με μια τακούνα 10 πόντους και γενικά όλη μέρα! Έχω ξεπατωθεί, αλλά δεν μπορώ να φορέσω και ίσιο παπούτσι. ούτε χαμηλότερο. Δεν φόρεσα ποτέ στη ζωή μου πέραν μέχρι το λύκειο.

Εντωμεταξύ έχω τρελή πείνα εδώ και 2 μέρες! Ούτε lipotox με πιάνουν ούτε τίποτα, αλλά δεν υποκύπτω.Θα φάω το γάτο μου από την πείνα στο τέλος! Είναι και παχουλός-παχουλός! Τι να πω... Ελπίζω την άλλη Τετάρτη να είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

Στελλού, συγχαρητήρια! Εύχομαι κοπέλα μου να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου πιο γρήγορα από το χρονικό διάστημα που έχεις βάλει! Και όλοι μας δηλαδή!

Φιλιά σε όλους.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks παιδακιααααααααααααα  :Big Grin:  να στε καλα ρε σεις ! κι εγω ειμαι χαρουμενουλα σημερα  :Big Grin:  και μαλιστα λογω χοντρης λιγουρας χθες το βραδυ ελεγα οτι θα κανω μεγαααααλη παρασπονδια σημερα αλλα μπαααα.... ειδα την απωλεια και μουλαρωσα , θελω να χασω αλλα τοσα την αλλη βδομαδα γιατι θα μαι παλι αδιαθετη μετα ....

----------


## stellou1989_ed

mpempoula μην ανησυχεις θα χασεις την επομενη βδομαδα ! αν κανεις καλα το προγραμμα ασκεισαι κλπ δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα .... οσο για μενα το μονο οριο που χω βαλει ειναι αν γινεται να μαι μεχρι τον αυγουστο 100 ... αλλιωτικα δεν αγχωνομαστε , οσο παρει!

----------


## mpempa_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> mpempoula μην ανησυχεις θα χασεις την επομενη βδομαδα ! αν κανεις καλα το προγραμμα ασκεισαι κλπ δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα .... οσο για μενα το μονο οριο που χω βαλει ειναι αν γινεται να μαι μεχρι τον αυγουστο 100 ... αλλιωτικα δεν αγχωνομαστε , οσο παρει!


Μέχρι τον Αύγουστο είναι 3,5 γεμάτοι μήνες! Έχουμε καιρό ακόμα!Προσπάθησε και θα τα καταφέρεις! Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## sasa14

πς πς έτσι όπως το λες με δίνεις τρελό θάρρος για τις διακοπές τον Αύγουστο, είδες τι δύναμη μπορούν να σου δώσουν απλές κουβεντούλες εδώ μέσα...να σας πω και κάτι ακόμη δεν θέλω να χαλάσω την δίαιτα μου και που την χάλασα δηλαδή 2 μέρες ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά απο 2ολόκληρα χρόνια που μετά παο τις 2 μέρες επανήλθα πάλι στην δίαιτα μου αλλιώς θα το σάπιζα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και πάλι κανά μήνα δηλαδή!!αλλά λόγω εσάς είπα όχι και το έπιασα αυτή την φορά!!
Βρε παιδιά έχω ένα δίλλημα τώρα και θέλω την βοήθεια σας η δίαιτα μου στηρίζεται σε κυρίως και ελαφρύ γέυμα...αύριο κανονίσανε απο το γραφείο να πάμε μετά την δουλειά για φαγητό και ποτό αν φάω το κυρίως το βράδυ και το ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι λέτε να πειράζει πάρα πολύ???????? κρέας με ρύζι και σαλάτα είναι δεν είναι κάτι φοβερό!!!
δεν θέλω να χάνω την ζωή μου και να βρώ ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες πάλι για να μην πάω!!
ε???τι λέτε??

----------


## samantha_ed

εννοειται οτι θα πας ακομα κ αν χρειαστει να φας πιο πολυ απ'οτι συνηθως...Πιστευω παντως πως δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια ποτε θα φας το καθε γευμα..μπορεις να φας πιο ελαφρα το μεσημερι για να εχεις περιθωριο για το βραδυ...

εγω εν τω μεταξυ παχυνα παλι κλασσικα...+1,5
δε βαριεσαι..εμεις να ειμαστε καλα!!!!!!

φιλακια κοπελιτσες!!!!

----------


## sasa14

ευχαριστ΄ω πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση δεν ξέρω γιατί τα γράφει τόσες φορές!!
το πσ πσ ήταν efi2 τώρα γιατί ήρθε έτσι δεν ξέρω!!
ναι θα παω, αλλά δεν με παίρνει για παραπάνω γιατι σήμερα φοράω ένα παντελόνι που πριν λίγο στην τουαλέτα άνοιξα το φερμούαρ που είχε ξεχειλώσει και δεν έκλεινε, το πάντελονι αυτό κ'αποτε δεν το φορούσα επειδή ήμουν αδύνατη δεν μου πήγαινε!!
δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράγμα θέλω να πάω διακοπές και να μην κάθομαι στα πλάγια για να βγάλω φωτό, έψω 8 σκατοκιλά που θέλω αύριο το πρωί να μην υπάρχουν καν επάνω μου και επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν γίνεται έτσι είμαι έτοιμη να προσπαθήσω γιαυτο!!
απογοητεύομαι τόσο πολύ μερικές φορές που νομίζω ότι και με την δίαιτα δεν θα χάσω!!!κάτι τέτοιο ποτέ δεν μου έχει συμβεί όταν δεν τρώω αδυνατίζω και όταν τρώω παχαίνω απλά~!!!

----------


## sasa14

α και για το 1,5 μιν στεναχωριέσαι...έφαγες γιαυτό το πήρες???

----------


## sasa14

παναγία μου τι έγραψα θα νομίζετε ότι είμαι αγράμματη "ΜΗΝ" εννοούσα απλά έχω συνηθίσει απο τα greeklish!

----------


## dominique

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, πήγα σήμερα στον διατροφολόγο και ζυγιστικά έχω χάσει μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες 0.5 κιλό... 
Μπορεί να φαίνεται λίγο...αλλά εγώ νιώθω πολύ ωραία ΤΕΛΕΙΑ
Ελπίζω ότι μέσα στις επόμενες 2 βδομάδες θα έχω χάσει ακόμα 1-1.5 κιλό

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, πήγα σήμερα στον διατροφολόγο και ζυγιστικά έχω χάσει μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες 0.5 κιλό... 
> Μπορεί να φαίνεται λίγο...αλλά εγώ νιώθω πολύ ωραία ΤΕΛΕΙΑ
> Ελπίζω ότι μέσα στις επόμενες 2 βδομάδες θα έχω χάσει ακόμα 1-1.5 κιλό


μπράβο dominique για το μισούλι σου!!! Οι παλιοι λένε.. "φασούλι το φασούλι, γεμίζει το σακούλι"!!!!

σιγα σιγα όλοι θα φτάσουμε το στόχο μας!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, πήγα σήμερα στον διατροφολόγο και ζυγιστικά έχω χάσει μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες 0.5 κιλό... 
> Μπορεί να φαίνεται λίγο...αλλά εγώ νιώθω πολύ ωραία ΤΕΛΕΙΑ
> Ελπίζω ότι μέσα στις επόμενες 2 βδομάδες θα έχω χάσει ακόμα 1-1.5 κιλό


μπράβο dominique για το μισούλι σου!!! Οι παλιοι λένε.. "φασούλι το φασούλι, γεμίζει το σακούλι"!!!!

σιγα σιγα όλοι θα φτάσουμε το στόχο μας!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## dominique

Ευχαριστώ mtsek85 για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τη δύναμη που μου δίνεις... Βασικά έχω βάλει στόχο κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω στη διαιτολόγο να είμαι 0.5 kg πιο κάτω...αν το καταφέρω αυτό θα έχω χάσει σε ένα χρόνο 12 kg έτσι θα έχω σχεδόν πετύχει τον στόχο μου χωρίς να έχω στερηθεί τις τροφές που αγαπώ...  :Smile:

----------


## dominique

Ευχαριστώ mtsek85 για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τη δύναμη που μου δίνεις... Βασικά έχω βάλει στόχο κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω στη διαιτολόγο να είμαι 0.5 kg πιο κάτω...αν το καταφέρω αυτό θα έχω χάσει σε ένα χρόνο 12 kg έτσι θα έχω σχεδόν πετύχει τον στόχο μου χωρίς να έχω στερηθεί τις τροφές που αγαπώ...  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

ούτε καν λίγο!!!έτσι μόνο έτσι θα μείνει το αποτέλεσμα και μέσα σε αυτό το χρονο δεν θα έχεις χασει 2 η και 3 μήνες απο την ζωή σου!!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

καλημεραααα!Επιτελουs η ζυγαρια,η ριμαδα κατεβηκε ενα ολοκληρο κιλο χαχα,εκει που ειχα κολλησει εδω και μηνεs,ετσι απωλεια 1 κιλου,ειμαι στα 114kg,αυτο το νουμερο το ξαναειδα πριν 3 χρονια,και που να δω το αρχικο μου τα 62κg,αααχ,ποτε θα ερθει αυτη η ευλογημενη μερα?αρα εχουμε απωλεια 11κg,απο τα μεσα γενναρη,μεχρι σημερα!!!
ελπιζω μεχρι τελοs ιουλιου να ειμαι 99κg,προσεξτε οχιιιιι 100,99κg γιατι αλλιωs ειναι να βλεπειs to διψηφιο,αλλιωs το τριψηφιο.καλεs απωλειεs σε ολεs κουκλεs,φιλιαα και παντα τετοιαα!yioupiiiiiiiii..............
ιανουαριο 125kg
μαιοs 9/05/09 114kg

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> Ευχαριστώ mtsek85 για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τη δύναμη που μου δίνεις... Βασικά έχω βάλει στόχο κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω στη διαιτολόγο να είμαι 0.5 kg πιο κάτω...αν το καταφέρω αυτό θα έχω χάσει σε ένα χρόνο 12 kg έτσι θα έχω σχεδόν πετύχει τον στόχο μου χωρίς να έχω στερηθεί τις τροφές που αγαπώ...


πολύ σωστη βρισκω τη σκεψη σου.... όταν χάνεις αργα τα κιλά, το ξέρεις πως είναι και σταθερά!!! Οπότε ακόμα πιο καλό αποτέλεσμα!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dominique

GLUKOULA28 μπράβο σου και πάλι μπράβο σου τέλεια  :Smile:  και εις κατώτερα...
mtsek85  :Smile:  απλά πιστεύω ότι όταν κάνουμε δίαιτα αυτό που πρέπει να περιορίζουμε είναι την ποσότητα και όχι την ποιότητα δεν πρέπει να κόβουμε τις τροφές που μας αρέσουν αλλά να τις περιορίζουμε ή τουλάχιστον να τις μαγειρεύουμε πιο υγιεινά...γιατί αν είναι να χάσω τα κιλά που θέλω και να στερηθώ κάποιες τροφές που αγαπώ όχι ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω.. Παν μέτρον άριστον

----------


## mtsek85

λοιπον...

ηρθε και η δικη μου ωρα μέτρησης...!!! ΄

Ωραίο πράγμα, να ξημερώνε Κυριακή, μετά από ένα αρκετά εποικοδομητικό βράδυ, να ανεβαίνεις στη ζυγαρια και αυτη να σε λέει..... 85,1!!!!!! από 87,2 της περασμενης Κυριακης!!!! Σχεδόν -2 κιλάκιαααααααααααααααα

πετάει η ομάδα!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Αν και τα τζινακια μου ειναι σταθερα στα 4 δαχτυλα ποσταση (τόσο απέχει η μια μερια του φερμουαρ από την άλλη), πιστευω ότι μέχρι το καλικαίρι αν δε το βάλω κάτω, θα τα εχω καταφερει να βάλω έστω και το πιο μεγάλο μου!!!!!

φιλάκια πολλά αποδωωωωωω και καλα αποτελέσματα σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## DX87

μπραβο mtsek85!!
το καλοκαιρι θα εισαι μια κουκλα και θα βαλεις και τα τζινακια σου σιγουρα!!
καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## dominique

mtsek85 συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλά !!! Σίγουρα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα είσαι στα κιλά που επιθυμείς

----------


## dominique

mtsek85 συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλά !!! Σίγουρα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα είσαι στα κιλά που επιθυμείς

----------


## karamela_ed

*κοριτσάκια καλημέρα σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και εχασα 1,5 κιλακι Αντε μπας και αρχισω να παίρνω λιγο τα πανω μου γιατι με εχει παρει απο κατω*

----------


## mtsek85

βρε καραμελιτσα, μια χαρουλα ειναι το 1,5 κιλακι!!!! Δε καταλαβα τα μουτρακια!!!! Για συγκεντρώσου!!!!! Μια χαρουλα εισαι!!!! συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

βρε καραμελιτσα, μια χαρουλα ειναι το 1,5 κιλακι!!!! Δε καταλαβα τα μουτρακια!!!! Για συγκεντρώσου!!!!! Μια χαρουλα εισαι!!!! συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sasa14

το 1,5 είναι συπερ ας δω και εγώ τόσο και τι άλλο!!

----------


## mtsek85

πάντως, έχω ένα θεμα να αναφέρω, σχετικα με το κομμάτι του ζυγίσματος...! Κυριακή πρωί ζυγίζομαι και βλέπω το τρελό νουμεράκι των 85,2!!!!!

Σήμερα το πρωί ζυγίστηκα και είδα τη μια 86,2 την άλλη 85,7....

why????? πάντως, λέω να κρατήσω τα κιλάκια της Κυριακής... Αυτά δε μετράνε...??? Ε?

----------


## chrys

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα κοριτσια! Εχω καιρο να γραψω εδω στην παρεα του ζυγισματος.
Απο το πασχα και μετα ημουν συνεχως σε μικρες αποδρασεις κι ετσι εχασα επαφη..
Τεσπα...

Σημερα , αν και αδιαθετη, ειπα να ζυγιστω ατυπα, (αυριο ειναι το κανονικο μου) και η ζυγαρια, παρολες τις μικρες ατασθαλιες δυο σχεδον εβδομαδων, με δειχνει οπως και πριν το πασχα, ευτυχως!

Κοριτσια, να μην τα παραταμε , ο,τι κι αν τυχει στην πορεια!
Να συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτες και με σταθερο ρυθμο. Αργα , σταθερα κ πετυχημενα!ο.κ??

Σας φιλω! Καλη μας συνεχεια! Μπραβο σε ολα τα κοριτσια που εχασαν!

----------


## sasa14

57,5 με ατ χίλια ζόρια...χάλια και την ακολούθησα πιστά την δίαιτα!!
δεν το βάζω κάτω όμως!!

----------


## sasa14

57,5 με ατ χίλια ζόρια...χάλια και την ακολούθησα πιστά την δίαιτα!!
δεν το βάζω κάτω όμως!!

----------


## sasa14

57,5 με ατ χίλια ζόρια...χάλια και την ακολούθησα πιστά την δίαιτα!!
δεν το βάζω κάτω όμως!!

----------


## mtsek85

όταν βλέπεις παντως καθημερινά το βάρος σου, είναι πολύ εύκολο τελικά να τα παρατήσεις.... σημερα που έκανα ένα τσεκ... με είδα στα 86,1 (από 85,2 της Κυριακής...) αλλά δε το βάζω κάτω!!!!!!!!!! θα δω την Κυριακή αποτέλεσμα!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

όταν βλέπεις παντως καθημερινά το βάρος σου, είναι πολύ εύκολο τελικά να τα παρατήσεις.... σημερα που έκανα ένα τσεκ... με είδα στα 86,1 (από 85,2 της Κυριακής...) αλλά δε το βάζω κάτω!!!!!!!!!! θα δω την Κυριακή αποτέλεσμα!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

όταν βλέπεις παντως καθημερινά το βάρος σου, είναι πολύ εύκολο τελικά να τα παρατήσεις.... σημερα που έκανα ένα τσεκ... με είδα στα 86,1 (από 85,2 της Κυριακής...) αλλά δε το βάζω κάτω!!!!!!!!!! θα δω την Κυριακή αποτέλεσμα!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## confused_ed

μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα θα πω οτι απο 68 ειμαι 65.8!κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι 2 οι εβδομαδες διαιτας αλλα εκανα ατασθαλιες... :Frown: δεν πειραζει!τωρα που ειδα οτι εχασα συνεχιζω δυναμικα!!καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

παιδακια πηγα διαιτολογο σημερα  :Big Grin:  εχω χασει άλλο 1μιση κιλο απο την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη  :Smile:  εκανα και λιπομετρηση και πηγε πολύ καλα ! εχω καψει μονο λιπος ενω το νερο εχει αυξηθει κατα πολυ .... εχω χασει σε ενα μηνα διαιτας σχεδον 8 κιλα μονο λιπος .... yayyyyyyyyyyyyy  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

μπραβο στελου μου μια χαρουλα τα πας!!! συνεχισε ετσι!!!

εγω ρε γμτ εχω αρχισει να απογοητευομαι ρε γμτ...
το 85,2 της Κυριακης, ηταν λες κ φανηκε μονο για τοτε..
απο διατροφη δε τρω τρελα μπορω να πω, αλλα σχεδον στα ιδια με τα της περασμενης βδομαδας..
ανεβηα σημερα στη ζυγαρια κ με δειχνει στα 87,9...
γιατι ρε γμτ???

πραγματικα απογοητευθηκα παρα πολυ....

----------


## layza

αποκλειεται σιγουρα να ειναι κιλα!
υγρα και μονο...θες γιατι περιμενεις τους ρωσους..
θες θεμα δυσκοιλιοτητας..δεν μπορει κατι ειναι..
το χω παθει και εγω ..και μετα επανερχεται στα χαμενα..μην το βαζεις κατω
συνεχισε!!!

----------


## chrys

Wow Stellou!!! Keep going!! Συγχαρητηρια!! Καλη συνεχειααα!!

----------


## mtsek85

σε ευχαριστω layza για την υποστηριξη,,,
δε ξερω τι ειναι... οι ρωσοι... θα ερθουν σε καμια δεκαρια μερες....
οποτε οχι...
τα υπολοιπα ειναι πιθανα...
θα δουμε την Κυριακη...
παντως εχω κ εντονο φουσκωμα γμτ...
θα δουμε...

----------


## chrys

mtsek γεια! απογοητευεσαι χωρις λογο νομιζω...
Απ οτι διαβαζω, απο τα λεγομενα σου, νομιζω-με καθε επιφυλαξη το λεω, κι αν ειναι λαθος να με συγχωρεσεις- οτι παρασυρεσαι ευκολα απο τις...λιχουδιες. Κι εγω ετσι ημουνα , αλλα αλλαξα καθως εβλεπα οτι τα πισωγυρισματα δεν ωφελουσαν γιατι εμενα σταθερη και δεν κατεβαινε η ζυγαρια.
Ξερω οτι αμα εχουμε ακαταστατο προγραμμα , δε χανουμε ευκολα, ακομη κι αν δεν τρωμε τιποτα!
Ετσι εχω παθει τον τελευταιο καιρο και εχω μεινει στασιμη, παρολο που υποσιτιζομαι.
Εχω διαπιστωσει οτι χρειαζεται λιγο προγραμμα στο φαγητο μας καθως επισης και πιο θρεπτικα πραγματα να καταναλωνουμε,
Μην απογοητευεσαι, αρκει να μπορεις καθε μερα να κανεις και κατι καλο για σενα,εννοω διατροφικα. 
Και το πιο σημαντικο ειναι νομιζω η ποιοτητα και οχι η ποσοτητα..
Συγγνωμη αν εχω καταλαβει κατι λαθος..
Κι εγω σαν κι εσενα ημουν, παρασυρομουν πολυ ευκολα καθοτι και παντρεμενη...και ...καταλαβαινεις..
Ολα καλα θα πανε αρκει να μην το βαζεις κατω, κι αποτι βλεπω δεν το κανεις και μπραβο σου!!
Συνεχισε!
Πολλα φιλια!

----------


## layza

...και νερο παρα πολυ......!!βοηθαει στην αποβολη τοξινων!

----------


## chrys

Ναι Layza! Και πολυ νερο! Αυτο ειναι αληθεια και τωρα που μπαινει και καλοκαιρι δεν εχουμε δικαιολογια..

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα, αν κ δεν ειναι μερα ζυγισματος, απλα και μονο επειδη ηθελα να δω τι εγινε μετα τη ...μηνιαια αναταραχη! 

Εχασα αλλα 300γρ.
Την αλλη Τριτη ξανα στην επισημη μερα ζυγισματος κι ελπιζω να δω το πολυποθητο 6 μπροστα!

----------


## celeste

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wutBlFv/]

i need support!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

Παιδια με καλη διατροφη και περπατημα ειμαι στα 65 κιλα πλεον...Με εχουν σωσει κυριολεκτικα τα φρουτα.Τρωω π.χ. 2 μηλα πριν το μεσημεριανο και δε χρειαζομαι μεγαλο γευμα για να χορτασω,μετα για βραδυ τρωω αλλο 1 μηλο και 2 πορτοκαλια μαζι με ενα τοστ με μαυρο ψωμι,πινω μετα και παρα πολυ νερο και νιωθω φουλ.Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους...

----------


## celeste

geia sou marianna exw paei apeires fores se diaitologo kai nomizw oti einai arketa 5 frouta tin imera! ta frouta exoun k afta tis 8ermides tous den prepei na ta ypotimame! ena metrio milo exei 133 8ermides! k ena portokali 70. dld pairneis 679 8ermides mono apo ta frouta! mipws oso adynatizeis na trws ligotera? mexri edw fysika kala ekanes kai to eides kai sti ztgaria sou! mpravo! keep going! makari na se ftasw!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wutBlFv/]

----------


## mtsek85

το κακο που κανω, είναι που βλεπω τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα και ξεμιαλιζομαι λιγακι...
ειχα μερες να φαω κατι κακο, μεχρι την Τρίτη... που έφαγα κ τα ποπ κορν μου.... και το χαμπουργκερ...

αυτες τις μερες προσεχω όσο μπορω, δεν κανω υπερτοφιες...

θα δουμε την Κυριακη.....!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Παιδάκια Καλησπέρα. Συγχωρέστε με που έχω χαθεί λιγάκι και δεν μπαίνω συχνά, αλλά τρέχω όλη μέρα. Τελείωσε η άδειά μου και έχω τρελαθεί. Τώρα πάλι ξεκούραση με το τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς. 
Λοιπόν,
εμένα ήταν ημέρα ζυγίσματος χθές, Τετάρτη. Έχασα ακόμα ένα κιλάκι, ζυγίζω 83! Δεν έχω τσιμπολόγήσει καθόλου απ'όταν ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα. Είμαι πολύ πιστή και πολύ τυπική στο πρόγραμμα. Αλλά έχω τα ψυχολογικά μου γιατί ακόμα δεν μου μπαίνει κανένα ρούχο και ενώ πέρυσι που φορούσα κοντές φούστες ή τουλάχιστον μέχρι πάνω από το γόνατο και κάτι, φέτος δεν μπορώ γιατί έχω γεμίσει κυτταρίτιδα. Ελεος! Κάτσε να χάσουμε τα κιλά πρώτα και άμα δεν έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση μάλλον θα καταλήξω σε καμιά πλαστική. 
Θα δούμε.
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## celeste

mpravo sou mpempa gia to kilaki !! keep going!! egw otan eixa adynatisei poli mou eixe fygei i kyttaritida paaaraa poli! kai ystera alliws fainetai se ena adynato swma k alliws se ena ...pws na to pw...gemato! sigoura 8a veltiw8ei sto lew me sigouria!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΠΗΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΑΑΑΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΙΝΑ,ΑΙΣΧΟΟΟΣ!
115ΚG ΠΑΛΙ,ΑΠΟ 114ΚG.OTI KAI NA ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ,ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΗ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑ.ΕΛΕΟΟΣ!

----------


## sasa14

glykoyla φαντάζομαι πας σε διαιτολόγο ε???
μην πέσεις τώρα ξέρεις γιατί?/
γιατί θα ξαναπάρεις την απόφαση ακι θα ξεναξεκινήσεις απο την αρχή και πάλι τα ίδια και πάλι η πείνα και πάλι πάλι...
τρένανε την ζωή σου με ένα μήνα που έχασες σκέψου ότι θα είναι ένας μήνας επιπλέον ευτυχίας μετά..
μην την χαλάσεις σε παρακαλώ γιατί το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι αύριο να μετανιώνεις και να ξαναξεκινάς απο το 0!!!
προσπάθησε!!

----------


## lidal

ʼντε να πω και γω. Χωρίς δίαιτα και χωρίς Reductil μετά την περιπέτειά μου σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 84. Από αύριο ξεκινάω πιο δυναμικά γιατί καθυστερήσαμε..

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΣΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,ΒΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΗ ΓΑΜΟΤΟ,ΠΟΛΥΥΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ,ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!1,5 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΑΙΔΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ,ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΕΙΜΑΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ,ΑΛΛΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ 25-50 ΚΙΛΑ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ?ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ!ΣΑΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟ,ΕΧΩ ΞΟΔΕΨΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ,ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΟΟΣΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ.Ο ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΕΙ,ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΟΡΜΟΝΟΡΥΘΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ,ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ,ΝΑ ΣΤΡΩΣΗ Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ.ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## giotaben

μετά από καιρό κι εγώ... αποχωρίστηκα 1,6 !!!! 

Εντάξει, δεν είναι και για πανηγύρι, αλλά είναι σημαντικό 

Να δω τώρα πως θα το αλλάξω και απο το ticker μου...

----------


## DX87

μπραβο σε ολες!!
κανονικα η μερα ζυγισματος ειναι η δευτερα αλλα δεν αντεξα και εριξα μια κλεφτη ματια σημερα..
πηγα 118,5 δηλαδη εχασα 2 ολοκληρα κιλακια..! με μερικες παρασπονδιες ομως..
θα σας πω και την δευτερα τα επισημα αποτελεσματα..

----------


## celeste

chrys apo idia kila ksekinisame! simera to eida to 6 mprosta 69.9 vevaia alla meta apo toso kairo to eidaaa!! aksizei ton kopo!

----------


## celeste

simera 69,3!!

----------


## celeste



----------


## chrys

celeste μπεσ στο τσατ να τα πουμε αν θες

----------


## DX87

σημερα ζυγισμα.. 117.5 εχασα δηλαδη 3 ολοκληρα κιλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

χθες ηταν η μερα για το δικο μου εβδομαδιαιο...
δεν ειχα καλο αποτελεσμα, πηρα και 200γρ και ειμαι στα 86,3...
αλλα εκανα υπερβολικα πολλες υπερτοφιρες μπορω να πω μεσα στη βδομαδα, οπότε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που πηρα μονο τόσοοοοο!!!
(γενικα η βδομαδα περασε με πιτσες-2 φορες-, χαμπουργκερ-2 φορες-, κρεατοπιτες, αρκετο ποτό και αρκετες παστουλες -3 αυτη τη βδ-)

θα ακολουθησω οσο πιο πιστα μπορω τη διατροφη απο τα lipotox, και βλεπουμε την αλλη Κυριακη σωστό αποτέλεσμα!!!

οποτε, αυτη τη βδομαδα, απλα σταθερη με την περασμενη-δε μου αρεσε κ τοσο το αποτελεσμα, αλλα φταιω...-....
φιλια πολλα!!!

----------


## joy__

1 κιλάκι έφυγε......... 
και συνεχίζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

παιδιά καλημέρα εγώ σήμερα έπρεπε να ζυγιστώ αλλά επειδή κοιμήθηκα με το αγόρι μου σπίτι μου δεν μπόρεσα!!
αύριο αν και την Πέμπτη βράδυ βέβαια θα πάω διαιτολόγο οπότε....
αφήστε που έχω καταπρηστεί γιατί περιμένω Ρώσικη επιδρομή!!
τί να κάνω να ζυγιστώ ή να το αφήσω να ηρεμήσει ο οτγανισμός μου ε???

----------


## fatsoula

Καλησπερα σας!
Εχω πολυ καιρο να εμφανιστω...αλλα εχω μπλεξει με 2 δουλειες οποτε δεν εχω χρονο ουτε για μενα ποσο μαλλον να μπαινω internet!σημερα απλα ετυχε...!!!
Κοιταζα το tickeraki το οποιο και ας εχω χασει κιλα...μου φαινεται πως εκανα πολυυυ καιρο να τα χασω!
Σημερα ειμαι στα 61 κιλα...(στοχος 55 οποτε εχουμε παλι δρομο μπροστα μας!!!)πολλες παρασπονδιες στις γιορτες..και δυσκολο πολυ να ακολουθησω μια διατα οταν ειμαι συνεχεια στον δρομο!
Παντως χαιρομαι για εσας που τα εχετε καταφερει αρκετα και εχετε χασει!!! Να συνεχισετε ετσι!!!!
φιλακια σας!!!!

----------


## sasa14

και εσύ τα έχεις πάει υπέροχα αν δενέχεις χρόνο προσπάθησε να κρατηθείς στα κιλά σου!!!]
και να ξέρεις το τάπερ είναι ο καλύτερος σου σύμμαχος και πολλά snacks στην τ΄σαντα σου ακόμη και φρούτα θα σε βοηθήσουν τις δύσκολες ώρες να κρατηθείς!!

----------


## giotaben

αυτό με το τάπερ και όλα τα απαραίτητα μαζί σου ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ! 
Εκτός από το ότι σε βοηθά να διατηρήσεις το πρόγραμμά σου, σε αποτρέπει απο τα να φας αηδίες και να ξεφύγεις... Λίγη οργάνωση χρειάζεται και κάνει θαυματα  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

παιδιά εγώ πέμπτη βράδυ θα πάω στον διαιτολόγο και βράδυ και με καθυστέρηση στην περίοδο και τούμπανο νομίζω ότι θα απογοητευτώ τρελά!!!
δεν είναι ότι έχω πεινάσει απο την δίαιτα τόσο πολύ είναι ότι έχω στερηθεί σε κάτι τραπέζια έξω και μέσα σε σπίτια με λιχουδιές...
βλέπω ότι τραβάνε πολύ τα 7 κιλά και δεν μπορώ θα εξαντληθεί η υπομονή μου πολύ φοβάμαι!!
θα του πώ να μου δώσει κάτι δραστικό!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

εγω σημερα πηγα διαιτολογο , ειμαι μισο κιλο κατω  :Smile:  αν σκευτει κανεις οτι χαλαρωσα αρκετα αυτη τη βδομαδα , καλα ειναι !!! την επομενη θα μαι αδιαθετη ομως :S αλλαξα και το τικερακι ετσι για να το βλεπω να κλατεβαινει εστω και αργα  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

εγω εχω την Κυριακη σαν μερα μετρησης..
και βλεπω να μη δω κανενα θετικο αποτελεσμα....  :Frown:

----------


## joy__

1 κιλάκι έφυγε.... έχω σταματήσει τα reductil αλλά προχωράμε κανονικά  :Smile:  
Τα νέα σας οι υπόλοιπες???

----------


## mtsek85

ηρθε η μερα μου σημερα να μετρηθω...
να σημειωσω πως η ζυγαρια μου ειχε χαλασει όλη τη βδομαδα και σημερα την εφτιαξε ο αντρας μου!!!!

και μας εδειξε.......
84,9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1 1/2 κιλακια εφυγαν!!!

τελικα ειχατε δικιο, πρωινο πρωτεϊνες ή φρουτο, μεσημερι πρωτεϊνες και σαλατα, βραδυ ιδια με το μεσημερι ή σκετη σαταλα......

ισως κ κατι στα ενδιαμεσα...
αυτα ακολουθω και ξεκολλησε η ζυγαριααααααααααααααααααα αα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ζητω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## samantha_ed

Ζητωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!! Επιτελους κοπελιτσα μου!!! Αντε κ πλεον ο στοχος σου ειναι πιο κοντα απο πριν!!!!!!!!!!!
Κυριως να τρεφεσαι σωστα κ χωρις στερησεις!!!  :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Μπραβο mtsek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πολυ χαρηκα με την καθοδο!!!! Αντε κοπελα μου, προχωρα και μη σταματας πουθενα!!! Οκ?? Αυτο το βημα που εκανες, να ξερεις οτι θα σου δωσει ακομη περισσοτερη θεληση και δυναμη!! Πολλα φιλακια!!

----------


## celeste

μπραβο σου mtsek! chrys εσυ πως τα πας? περιμένω νέα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

MTSEK,
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ.

----------


## mtsek85

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!! το καλύτερο απόλα, ήταν που χθες έκανα το πρώτο μπανάκι στη θάλασσα, έβαλα το μαγιουδάκι μου το περσυνό και μπορώ να πω πως το χάρηκα!!!!
αυτα τα 9 μειων έχουν κάνει αισθητή τη διαφορά μπορώ να πω....!

 :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!! το καλύτερο απόλα, ήταν που χθες έκανα το πρώτο μπανάκι στη θάλασσα, έβαλα το μαγιουδάκι μου το περσυνό και μπορώ να πω πως το χάρηκα!!!!
> αυτα τα 9 μειων έχουν κάνει αισθητή τη διαφορά μπορώ να πω....!


αλλα εχω και ενα ασχημο σημειο γμτ... μπορει το μαγιουδακι μου να μου κανει πλεον σε σχεση με πριν που ημουν +9, αλλα περσυ το καλοκαιρι ημουν 80 με 78... ακι φοραγα κ τζινακι πανω απο το μαγιουδακι... το οποίο τζινακι δε μου κανει ακομα.... σνιφ... αντε να δουμε ποτεεεεεε ποτε ποτε!!!!!!!

οταν θα μου μπει, εστω κ 1 τζιν θα ειμαι ευτυχισμενη και πραγματικα θα σταματησω τισ υπερβολες!

----------


## chrys

Εχω κολλησει λιγο celeste μου! Ισως φταιει το γεγονος οτι δεν τρωω πολυ τις τελευταιες μερες.. Και ξενυχταω κ λιγο, και πινω κ κανα ποτακι, αλλα πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.Δε χανω το θαρρος μου, γιατι εχω δει φοβερες αλλαγες με τα ρουχα μου και δεν εχω σκοπο να χαλασω με τιποτα την πορεια μου. Απλα ειναι ενα διαστημα τωρα λιγο φλου, αλλα τι θεμα ειναι οτι δεν τρωω αηδιες ουτε εξτρα πραγματα, οποτε εμμενω στα ιδια με την προσμονη για μειωση κιλων στο αμεσο μελλον.Πιστεψε με, δεν προκειται να το βαλω κατω για χαρη καμιας στασιμοτητας! Τα εχω παρει τοσο πολυ στο κρανιο, που δε σταματαω μεχρι να φτασω το στοχο!!! Αυτα απο μενα, και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια , να τα ξαναπουμε, οκ?? Εσυ? Ολα καλα να υποθεσω ε?
Πολλα φιλια!

----------


## celeste

κ εγω chrys εχω κολλησει! σημερα ειδα χωρις λόγο 700 γρ παραπάνω και τα παιξα! το τι έγινε στο σπίτι δε λέγεται! κουράστηκα να μην βλπεώ τη ζυγαριά να ξεκολλάει! τωρα είμαι 68,7!

----------


## chrys

celeste μπεσ στο τσατ αν μπορεισ

----------


## mtsek85

αντε να δούμε, θα μπορέσω να δω μέχρι το τέλος του άλλου μήνα το 7 μπροστά? αρχιζουμε στοιχηματαααααα!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Αχ παιδια έχω χαθεί εντελως εγώ. Είμαι αδικαιολόγητη! Σε λίγο καιρό όμως παίρνω άδεια και θα κάθομαι να συμμετέχω κι εγώ λιγάκι στο φορουμ. Βλέπω καλά τα πάτε παιδάκια. Συνεχίστε έτσι!
mtsek κι εγώ αυτό το πολυπόθητο 7 περιμένω να δω και ακόμα περισσότερο το 6!!!! Ελπίζω κι εγώ μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα να το δω. 
Εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 80 κιλά. Τα πάω καλά μέχρι στιγμής αλλά δεν έχω παρασπονδήσει καθόλου. Ούτε 1 λεπτό!!!
ξεκίνησα στις 22 Απριλίου 87 κιλά και σήμερα είμαι 80. 
ʼντε παιδάκια καλή επιτυχία για τους στόχους μας! Φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## dominique

Geia sas,
ti ginete, kai ego exei polles meres na mpo...paro ola afta me tin diatrofi ta pao poli kala piga tin deftera stin diatrofologo kai exo xasei akoma 0.5 kilaki...eimai poli efxaristimeni me ton eafto mou esto kai apo afto to misoulini....Tora eimai 74.4 kai elpizo oti mexri ta mesa tou epomenou mina tha do to 73.5  :Smile:  
Kali sinexia se olous

----------


## basia

μπραβο σας ρε κοριτσια, Mpempa 7 κιλα σε 1 μηνα? τελεια.
dominique καλο και το μισο, ασ παει προς τα κατω και οσο κι αν ειναι........

----------


## dream_ed

καλημερα!!πολυ απολγοητευση.να ρωτησω κατι γιατι θα τρελαθω;το γεγονος οτι εχω 1 μηνα καθυστερηση λογο θυροειδη παιζει τοσο μεγαλο ρολο στη ζυγαρια;πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ γινεται να ειμαι τα ιδια κιλα;;;

----------


## basia

εγω πριν την εγχειρηση οσο ειχα καθυστερηση δεν εχανα ποτε , οτι διαιτα και να εκανα, πιστευω παιζει πολυ ρολο, εχεις κατακρατηση. καλο ειναι να ρωτησεις το γιατρο σου ομως..

----------


## mtsek85

αυτη την Κυριακή εγω δε θα κάνω μερτηση, γιατί είμαι σε δύσκολες μερες.... και πάντα με δίχνει περίπου 3 πάνω...πάντως συνεχίζω εν μέρη τα lipotox, αλλά κάνω και ισοροπιμένη διατροφή με 3 γευματα τη μερα με πρωτεινες...! λογικα κατι θα δω την αλλη Κυριακη ε...?
φιλια!

----------


## giotaben

ʼλλα 2 κιλά απώλεια από την τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα...

Αργά αλλά σταθερά... δουλεύει η ομάς!

----------


## joy__

και συνεχίζουμε..... καλά τα πάμε όλοι βλέπω  :Smile:  Ας συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια.
-1 κιλάκι για μένα

----------


## mtsek85

αυτη τη βδομαδα ημουν σε περιεργες μερες....
χθες που ζυγιστικα ηταν η 4η μερα περιοδου και με εδειξε 84,9.... μειον 100γρ δλδ, αλλα λογικα θα ειχα καποια απωλεια που δε φανηκε λογω των ημερων...
σωστα αποτελεσματα την αλλη Κυριακη.

 :Frown:

----------


## karamela_ed

*κοριτσακια μου γεια σας, χαθηκα.... ειχα παει διακοπες με το μωρο μου Σαντρίνη και λιγο τρεξιμο με την δουλεια, απο οτι βλεπω παμε καλα ετσι?  
εγω αυτη την εβδομαδα εχασα σχεδον 3 κιλακια οπως αινεται και απο κατω :P
Αλλά δυστυχως δεν βλεπω να κανω προκοπή γιατι παρουσιαστηκε πάλι προβλημα με το ποδι μου οποτε θα μου δωσουν παλι χαπια και καποιο μικροβιο στα νεφρα μου  προσπαθω να μην το βαλω κατω*

----------


## etet_

καραμελα γεια σου οχι μην το βαλεις κατω, υπομονη και επιμονη, επειγει να καταπολεμηθει το μικροβιο στα νεφρα!!! δεν ξερω το προβλημα με το ποδι σου,αλλα τουλαχιστον οσο καιρο κανεις θεραπεια προσαπθησε ενα μην τι αλλονα μεινεις σταθερη στο βαρος σου, α, και τρωγε γιαουρτακια με την αντιβιωση μην παθει το στομαχι σου και παθεις και τιποτα μυλητες και τρεχεις! περαστικα!

----------


## celeste

67.9 σημερα! συγχαρητηρια σε όλους! καραμελα με πολυ προσπάθεια και πείσμα μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by etet__
> καραμελα γεια σου οχι μην το βαλεις κατω, υπομονη και επιμονη, επειγει να καταπολεμηθει το μικροβιο στα νεφρα!!! δεν ξερω το προβλημα με το ποδι σου,αλλα τουλαχιστον οσο καιρο κανεις θεραπεια προσαπθησε ενα μην τι αλλονα μεινεις σταθερη στο βαρος σου, α, και τρωγε γιαουρτακια με την αντιβιωση μην παθει το στομαχι σου και παθεις και τιποτα μυλητες και τρεχεις! περαστικα!


*κούκλα μου γλυκια σε ευχαριστω, μ ετο ποδι δν ξερω τι γινεται ενδεχεται να εχω παθει θρομβωση σημερα θα παω για τριπλεξ να δουμε, γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο η υγεια μου δεν παει και τοσο καλα.*

----------


## alikaki_ed

Δευτέρα 2-6-09

83 κιλά

----------


## dream_ed

παιδια εμενα ακομα να μου ερθει περιοδος αλλα μου εδωσε η γυναικολογος χαπια και πηρα το σκ και απο αυριο αναμενω.μακαρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ε λιγο θα πεταω στον ουρανο απο το πρηξιμο!!!παραμενω σταθερη πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ τα ιδια κιλα χωρις εξηγηση!!!

----------


## natallia

58,4 αλλα ακομα δε ξερω να αλλαζω ticker

----------


## karamela_ed

*κορίτσια ωραια νεα εχω  
αρχιζω με τα νεφρα...έχω άμμο και κολοβακτηρίδια σε μεγάλο βαθμό και αυριο θα μου πει τι χαπια να παρω(ρε παιδια να ρωτησω μλκ? τα κολοβακτηρίδια δεν ειναι στον πρωκτό? και πςσ κολλησα στα νεφρα?) 
.....με το ποδι δεν εχω θρομβωση αλλα εχω ανεπαρκεια που αν δεν προσέξω θα μου γινουν κιρσοί,
θα παίρνω για 3 μηνες χάπια, ρε γμτ δεν ξερω με τι να στεναχωρηθω πρωτα, καθε φορα που ξεκιναω δυναμικα κατι γινεται, τωρα με τα κολοχάπια δεν θα εχω κατακράτηση? δηλαδη κιλά τζιφος για 3 μήνες? 
συγνώμη αν σας έπρηξα*

----------


## joanna1974

Σαββατο 30/5/2009(με λιποτοξ)ξεκινησα!69.8/??/58.Την Δευτερα ενημερωνω!!!!καραμελιτσα μην το βαζεις κατω!!!!μερικες φορες τα εμποδια ειναι για καλο!σκεψου οτι στην συνολικη εικονα της υγειας σου το να χασεις βαρος μονο καλο κανει!!

----------


## basia

karamela μπορεις να συνεχισεις την διατροφη σου και ας χανονται τα κιλα με ποιο αργο ρυθμο, και οταν τελκειωσουν τα χαπια τοτε να δεις θεαματικες απωλειες. το οτι ξεκιναμε μια θεραπευτικη αγωγη δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη δεν θα χανουμε ευκολα κιλα θα μπορουμε να τρωμε οτι θελουμε,
επισης θελω να σου πω κατι που και εσυ σιγουρα θα ξερεις πως τα περισσοτερα προβληματα υγειας μας προερχονται απο τα παραπανω κιλα και λογω των σκουπιδιων που τρωμε, γιαυτο η σωστη διατροφη ειναι αλλος ενας λογος για να μην εχεις αλλα προβληματα στο μελλον

----------


## karamela_ed

*κοριτσάρες μου σας ευχαριστω πολύ για την υποστηριξη, να ειστε καλα*

----------


## dream_ed

αντε 124.5 ειδα πριν λιγο.σημειωτεον οτι δεν εχω περιοδο απο 26 Μαρτιου και ελπιζω οταν μου ερθει να φυγουν 2-3 κιλακια ετσι για γελιο......ωρε που μπλεξαμε!!!

----------


## christina_ed

Δεν την παλευω με τιποτα... Επειδη την προ-πρηγουμενη εβδομαδα ημουν αδιαθετη, οταν ζυγιστηκα την προηγουμενη εβομαδα με εδειξε 1,5 κιλο μειον και καταχαρηκα... Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και παρόλο που ετρωγα κανονικα δηλαδη δεν υπαρξαν παρασπονδιες οχι δεν εχασα αλλα πηρα και 300 γραμμαρια. Πραγματικα δεν την παλευω...Δηλαδη δεν πρεπει να τρωω τιποτα για να χανω??...Και ο καιρος περναει και εγω εκει στα ιδια. Αρα κανω κατι λαθος...

----------


## celeste

χριστινα μου τα ιδια παθει και για τρεις εβδομαδες περιπου ημουν κολλημενη στα 68. 5 περιπου...με πολλή δίαιτα πολλές στερήσεις και ΄καμια παρασπονδια! όπως είδα όμως από το forum είναι υπερβολικά συχνό το φαινόμενο!! ο οργανισμός μας πάει να αντισταθεί γτ νομίζει ότι βρισκόμαστε σε έκτακτη ανάγκη! τώρα όμως ξεκόλλησε χωρίς να αλλάξω δίαιτα και κατεβαίνει συνεχώς με σταθερούς ρυθμόυς!! τώρα είμαι 66.9 σε λιγότερο από μία εβδομάδα και συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη!! κάντε υπομονή να περάσει αύτη η φάση και η κάθοδος είναι σίγουρη!! μην τα παρατάτε θα βγείτε κερδισμένες και το ίδιο εύχομαι κ για μενα!!

----------


## XENIA!

..εγω θα ζυγιστω οταν γυρισω απο αθηνα...ραντεβου εδω την αλλη παρασκευη....ελπιζω να ειμαι 97 και κατι...
<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B0.gif" border=0 ></a>

----------


## mtsek85

ειπα σημερα, μετα την ητα της Κυριακης, να δω τι νεοτερο εχει να μου πει η ζυγαρια μου..... 83,9!!!!!!!! και το χαρηκα το -1μιση!!!!! αλλα για στανταρ αριθμο, ραντεβου την Κυριακη!

----------


## dream_ed

καλημερα!!123,2 ειδα και ειμαι στη 2η μερα περιοδου!!τι χαρα!!

----------


## DEPON

μπραβοοοοοο!!!
εγω ζυγιζομαι καθε δεκαημερο.....
την πεμπτη θα σας πω!

----------


## mtsek85

ντεπονακι εσυ τι διατροφη ακολουθεις? βλεπω ξεκινησαμε απο τα ιδια κιλα κ ειμαστε κ στα ιδια τωρα!

----------


## DEPON

Απλα εχω μειωσει τους υδατανθρακες ,γλυκα καθολου ,
αναψυκτικα μονο λαιτ .....(οτι γενικα επιτρεπεται στους διαβητικους)

πχ ....πρωινο / μαυρο ψωμακι με ζαμπον απαχο λιγο μαρουλακι και ντοματουλα μαζι με ενα καφεδακι

μεσημερι / κοτοπουλο η ψαρι σε αντικολλητικο τιγανι με λαχανικα και σαλατα

κατα της 3 με 4 η ωρα ενα φρουτο η παγωτακι που φτιαχνω μονη μου.

και βραδινο /γιαουρτακι η ξινα αγγουρακια ...και αν δεν πειναω πινω 1 ποτηρι κολα η φαντα λαιτ 


τα σαββατοκυριακα που θα ειμαστε σχεδον παντα στην πεθερα μου τρωω κανονικα το φαγητο της με 
πολυ σαλατα και την υπολοιπη μερα σχεδον τιποτα......για τον λογο οτι δεν θελω να ξερουν οτι κανω 
διαιτα.....μου την δινουν μετα ολα τα σχολια και οι δηθεν συμβουλες!!!

----------


## DEPON

ξεχασα ....μετα απο καθε μεσημεριανο γευμα περνω και ενα χαπακι λεκιθινης!

----------


## basia

μπραβο κοριτσια καλη συνεχεια

----------


## GEO_ed

καλημέρα σε ολους !!! θέλω να σας πω και εγώ την δική μου ιστορία που δεν διαφέρει και πολύ με τις υπόλοιπες . Ξεκίνησα εδω και αρκετο καιρό προσπαθώντας να χάσω καποια περιτα κιλά αλλα παντα μια μπροστά και μια πίσω , εχανα - επαιρνα μεχρι που εγινε ενα κλικ στο μυαλουδάκι μου και εδω και 1 μηνα και κατι εχω χασει 5 κιλά και συνεχίζω . Εχω αρχίσει να νοιωθω πολύ ομορφα και ελπιζω πως αυτή την φορά θα τα καταφέρω . Τωρα απο 81,3 εχω φτάσει στα 76,5 με στόχο τα 58 κιλα αλλα παντα αργά και σταθερα. Ειστε οι μονοι που μπορειται να με καταλαβεται και χαιρομαι που το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας . Ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

GEO,συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια και τα ήδη εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα!Φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρεις,
άμα το έχεις αποφασίσει αυτή τη φορά!Ήδη παίρνεις δύναμη από τα 5 που ξεφορτώθηκες,βελτιώθηκε και η ψυχολογία σου...
Όλα θα πάνε μιά χαρά,αρκεί να το πιστέψεις!Καλή δύναμη και να μας γράφεις τα νέα σου,τις ανάγκες σου,όλα!

DEPONάκι μου,πολύ χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω στα μέρη μας και μάλιστα σε ακούω καλά και σε φόρμα!
Ήδη έχασες 8 κιλά και κατρακυλάς με φόρα και στο 7άρι!Έτσι!Πετάει η ομάδα!ʼντε,και εις κατώτερα!

Καραμελένια μου,λιλαλένια μου!Σου έχουν πέσει πολλά μαζεμένα τελευταία,καρδιά μου και σε ακούω πελαγωμένη...
Ας πάνε όλα καλά με τα νεφρά σου και το ποδαράκι και μην ανησυχείς για τα κιλά στη φάση αυτή.
Το άγχος δε βοηθάει!Πάρε την αγωγή που θα σου υποδείξουνε,ξεμπέρδευε με τα επείγοντα και σιγά σιγά 
όταν θα τα έχεις αφήσει αυτά πίσω σου θα εστιάσεις και πάλι στην προσπάθεια σου για απώλεια βάρους...
Όλα μαζί δε γίνονται και είναι ώρα προτεραιοτήτων τώρα...Περιμένουμε νέα σου...Μη χάνεις το κουράγιο σου
κι αν προς στιγμή το χάσεις-ανθρώπινο-υπενθύμισε στον εαυτό σου πόσα υπέροχα είσαι και έχεις ήδη!
Αρκετά χαζέψαμε με τα κιλά,αρκετά μας υποτιμήσαμε,αρκετά σπαταλήσαμε τη ζωή που μας χαρίζεται!
Να είμαστε στην υγεία μας καλά πρώτα απ'όλα κι εμείς και όλοι κι όλα τα άλλα γίνονται ΑΜΑ το θέλουμε και το πάρουμε απόφαση!

Συγχαρτήρια σε όλα τα κορίτσια για την προσπάθεια και την πρόοδο!Καλή σας δύναμη!Έχετε όλες τα φιλιά μου!
(Η κοτσιδοπροδότρα εξαιρείται!Για κείνη έχει δάγκωμα,να μάθει να ξενοζυγίζεται τις Παρασκευές!)

----------


## joy__

-1.5 γι'αυτή την εβδομάδα.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/υπομονή και επιμονή...και πάνω απ'όλα η υγεία μας

----------


## matsoula

καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργια και θα δοκμασω απο εβδομαδα τα χαπια reduktilπιστευω και θελω να ειμαι αισιοδοξη οτι θα χασω επτελους αυτα τα κιλα που εχω βαλει απειρες φορες
δοκιμασα μια τουαλεττα που εχω επειδη εχω γαμο και δεν μου γινεται
απογοητευτηκα αρκετα και ο γαμος ειναι σ ενα μηνα
ελπιζω να χασω εστω και 5 κιλα μεχρι τον γαμο!

----------


## matsoula

διαβασα αρκετα πραγματα εδωμεσα για το reductil και πηρα λιγο τα πανω μου.ειδικα μ εσενα gourounitsa.θα περιμενω τα μηνυματα σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## joanna1974

αναφορα δευτεριατικου ζυγισματος 67.5 (-2.3) γιοοοοοοουυυυυυπι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημέρα σε όλους!
μετά από χθεσηνο ζυγισμα είδα τα ιδια αποτελέσματα με αυτα της περασμένης εβδομαδας... Αλλα επειδή ήμουν φαγωμένη κλπ.... σωστό αποτέλεσμα αυριο το πρωί! Αν και δεν περιμένω τιποτα θετικό, γιατί 3 μέρες που ήμουν εκτός Αθηνων πραγματικα το εριξα εντελως εξω εξω εξωωωωωωωωωω!!!! Βλέπε πάστες, παγωτα, μακαρονια, ορεκτικά...

χαλιααααααααααααααααααααα αααα

----------


## alikaki_ed

Kαλησπέεερα -1 κιλό αυτή την εβδομάδα (περίμενα κάτι περισσότερο επειδή δεν τρώω σχεδον τίποτα και κοπανιέμαι και στον διαδρομο αλλα δεν πειραζει)

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> GEO,συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια και τα ήδη εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα!Φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρεις,
> άμα το έχεις αποφασίσει αυτή τη φορά!Ήδη παίρνεις δύναμη από τα 5 που ξεφορτώθηκες,βελτιώθηκε και η ψυχολογία σου...
> Όλα θα πάνε μιά χαρά,αρκεί να το πιστέψεις!Καλή δύναμη και να μας γράφεις τα νέα σου,τις ανάγκες σου,όλα!
> 
> DEPONάκι μου,πολύ χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω στα μέρη μας και μάλιστα σε ακούω καλά και σε φόρμα!
> Ήδη έχασες 8 κιλά και κατρακυλάς με φόρα και στο 7άρι!Έτσι!Πετάει η ομάδα!ʼντε,και εις κατώτερα!
> 
> Καραμελένια μου,λιλαλένια μου!Σου έχουν πέσει πολλά μαζεμένα τελευταία,καρδιά μου και σε ακούω πελαγωμένη...
> ...



*Aχ βρε Ναντιν μου ξερεις παντα να δινεις κουράγιο, σε ευχαριστω πολύ. Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα, αυτη την εβδομάδα πρόσεξα παρα πολύ έπαιρνα τα χάπια(αλλα πάλι καλα τα πολύ δυνατα χάπια δεν χρειάζεται να τα συνεχίσω μόνο τα υπόλοιπα για 3 μήνες  ) και όμως οχι μονο δεν εχασα αλλα πήρτα και 800 γραμμάρια, τελος παντων δεν το βάζω κάτω ουτε το τικεράκι αλλαζω, σήμερα είμαι 123 ακριβώς ελπίζω την αλλαη εβδομαδα να γραψω πιο ευχαριστα αποτελεσματα γα εμενα Συγχαρητηρια σε οσες εχασαν, συνεχιστε δυνατα φιλάκιααα*

----------


## tweetaki15

να πως ειμαι κ που θελω να φτασωωωωω μακαρι...................................... .....

----------


## joval

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.Απ'οτι βλεπω ολες καλα τα πηγατε αυτες τις μερες με τα κιλα!!Ισως και ενοψει του καλοκαιριου να εχουμε ολες μπει σε προγραμμα για να δουμε τον εαυτο μας σε μια πιο καλη εικονα.Οποτε ας πω και εγω πως τα πηγα που ειπα να πεινασω.Λοιπον απο τις 5/6 ως σημερα εχασα 3 ολοκληρα κιλα (υγρα κυριως) αλλα δεν πηγε τζαμπα η πεινα,ειμαι δλδ 91,7.Εχω πηξει ομως στη σαλατα,κοτοπουλο,γιαουρτι και φρουτα.Ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι!!

----------


## tweetaki15

joval μπραβο σου συνεχισε ετσι κ παλι μπραβο

----------


## joval

Ευχαριστω και οσο για σενα marili και εγω πιστευω πως με ενα διαιτολογο και λιγη γυμναστικη θα χασεις πολυ ευκολα τα κιλα σου,η αν θες να κανεις κατι μονη σου κοψε γλυκα,ψωμια,πολλα ζυμαρικα,αναψυκτικα περιορισου σε ψητα με σαλατα και κανενα γιαουρτι με μελι η φρουτα το βραδυ και ουτε θα το καταλαβεις πως θα τα χασεις.Δε χρειαζεται να παιρνεις χαπια για τοσα λιγα κιλα,εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω

----------


## tweetaki15

να σου πω την αληθεια bre τρωω σχεδον μονο σαλατες κ φρουτα αντα να τα χασω βρε....

----------


## joval

Μηπως λοιπον θα επρεπε να δεις καποιον ειδικο μηπως δεν κανεις κατι σωστα;Οταν δεν εχεις πολλα κιλα να χανεις νομιζω ειναι πιο ευκολο να ''κολλαει'' ο οργανισμος και να θελει κατι για να ξεκολλησει,αυτο μονο ο διαιτολογος μπορει να στο πει

----------


## tweetaki15

εχεις δικιο αλλα ειναι κ το αλλο πως εχω κ πολυ αγχος κ απο αυτο εχω ακουσει πολλες επιπτωσεις για τν οργανισμο

----------


## joanna1974

βρε κουκλα μου τα παμε !!!!εσυ ΔΕΝεχεις προβλημα βαρους και μη κανεις το κολπακι πονηρουλα να λες οτι εισαι κοπελαρ 1.75!!!αυτο για σενα γλυκεια marili!joval,alikaki μπρααααβοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!προθ ρμανθειτε για τις παπαλιες!!!mtsek μην το βαλεις κατω εσυ συνεχισε σταθερα και τα καλα αποτελεσματα δεν θα αργησουν!καραμελιτσα εσυ παλευεις με πολλα ταυτοχρονα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι στο τελος εσυ θα βγεις νικητρια!!φιλια σε ολες!!

----------


## tweetaki15

ευχαριστω βρε να σε ρωτησω ποσο εκανες για να χασεις τα κιλα σου

----------


## joval

Α! Αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο μεγαλο κεφαλαιο.Σιγουρα διαιτα και αγχος δεν πανε αλλα ολοι εχουμε λιγο πολυ.Η καθε διαιτα πιστευω θελει υπομονη και να βλεπεις μακρυα.Απο κει και περα ο καθενας μας πρεπει να βρισκει χρονο για τον εαυτο του,να κανει πραγματα που τον χαλαρωνουν μεσα στην ημερα ετσι ωστε να αντισταθμιζει το πολυ αγχος.Εγω για παραδειγμα φετος καταλαβα οτι γυμναστικη τυπου αερομπικ δεν μπορω να κανω πια,τη βρισκω αγχωτικη.Οκ αν θελω να ιδρωσω κανω ποδηλατο στο σπιτι μου αλλα κατα τα αλλα λεω να την ψαξω με τη γιογκα για να αρχισω λιγο να ελεγχω το σωμα μου αλλα και για το αγχος

----------


## joanna1974

μαριλιτσα γι αυτο δεν χανεις κιλα!γιατι τρως μονο σαλατες και φρουτα!χρειαζεται να τρως πρωτεινη γιατι ετσι αυξανεις το μεταβολισμο σου να πινεις πολυ νερο καιπολλα συχνα γευματα(5 περιπου) για να αυξησεις τις καυσεις σου!αλλαστοξαναλεω εσυ πιο πολυ χρειαζεσαι γυμναστικη !!!

----------


## tweetaki15

ετσι λεω κ εγω κ μια βδομαδα τωρα απο μονη μου καθε βραδυ κανω γυμναστικουλα κ προσπαθω να διωξω το αγχος κ την αρνητικοτητα γιατι λιγο πολυ μας καταστρεφουν απο τι εχει φανει..............

----------


## joanna1974

αυτη ειναι σωστη αντιμετωπιση!!!!!!

----------


## tweetaki15

esy εχεισ αγχος πως το αντιμετωπιζεις;

----------


## joanna1974

πολυ γιατι εγω ειμαι35 με2 παιδια δουλευω και δεν εχω βοηθεια απο κανεναν!!!!αλλα αμα το βαλω κατω τιθα γινει??

----------


## tweetaki15

εχεις δικιο τι να κανεισ πρεπει να εχεις αντοχες για τα παιδακια σου

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by joval_
> Μηπως λοιπον θα επρεπε να δεις καποιον ειδικο μηπως δεν κανεις κατι σωστα;Οταν δεν εχεις πολλα κιλα να χανεις νομιζω ειναι πιο ευκολο να ''κολλαει'' ο οργανισμος και να θελει κατι για να ξεκολλησει,αυτο μονο ο διαιτολογος μπορει να στο πει


Εγώ από ότι ξέρω όταν κολλάει ο οργάνισμός πρέπει να αυξάνουμε το λίπος που παίρνουμε χωρίς να αυξάνουμε τις θερμίδες 

π.χ να τρώμε κάθε πρωί 2 φέτες μπέικον

----------


## mtsek85

τελικα, μετα τη βολτα μου στην Καλαματα για 3ημερο, δεν είχα και τσο θετικά αποτελεσματα... σημερα ημουν στα 85,2 ....΄το 83 που είδα την περασμένη Κυριακή, [πλέον είναι παααρα πολύ μακρυά.... νεα την Κυριακη που μας ερχεται....
σνιφ.....

αλλα, δε θα αλλαξω το 84, την Κυριακη θα είμαι!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

πάντως, βλέπω πως το 80- είναι τελικά πααααααρα πολύ μακρυά.....
σνιφ

----------


## chrys

Καλημερα κοριτσια κ αγορια!
Βλεπω φοβερες προοδους κανουμε! Μπραβο σας!

Εγω ειχα καιρο να ζυγιστω, τωρα τελειωνει κ η..αδιαθεσια..
Δεν ειχα καμια σημαντικη απωλεια, παρα μονο λιγα γραμμαρια.Ετσι τουλαχιστον με εδειξε σημερα.
Απο τη νεα βδομαδα θα ειναι το επισημο, να ξεπρηστω κ λιγο, για να φανουν τα πραγματα πιο ξεκαθαρα.Βεβαια, εχω μια στασιμοτητα, κι αυτο οφειλεται στο οτι δεν τρωω πολυ κ με συστημα οπως πριν ενα μηνα. Νομιζω οτι αυτο με πηγε λιγο πισω, παρολα αυτα, συνεχιζω και δεν το βαζω κατω.

Παιδια! Μην το βαζετε κατω για χαρη καμιας στασιμοτητας! Εγω δεν τα παρατησα με το πρωτο κολλημα της ζυγαριας! Ισα ισα, προχωραω κανονικα, εστω κι αν εχασα λιγο.Αρκει να χανουμε, ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ! Αυτο εχει ολη την ουσια πιστευω.

Φιλια σε ολες-ολους!

----------


## mpempa_ed

Kala egw exw xathei entelws alla ti diaita mou ti synexizw. Exw sinithisei pleon kai den skeftomai pia to fagito kai ta tsimpologimata. Ektos apo merikes fores pou me pianoun kati voulimikes taseis alla kratiemai. Makari na mi me allaksei tipota. Twra exw kai metakomisi opote polus idrwtas kai den exw kai aircondition opote tha xasw pisteuw kati parapanw  :Smile: 
Eftasa ta 78! Epitelous giati edw kai para pollous mines evlepa mono to 9 kai to 8. Eida kai to 7 kai elpizw na dw kai to 6 se ligous mines akomi!

Filia polla!

----------


## tweetaki15

μπραβο σου mpempa σπουδαια προσπαθεια συνεχισε ετσι.....

----------


## giotaben

Μπράβο κοριτσάρες για την προσπάθεια, συνεχίστε έτσι !!!!! 

mtsek μη το βάζεις κάτω... έχεις πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα και θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις!!!!!! 

mpempa σουπερ το βρίσκω το 7 μπροστά (γι'αυτό ευελπιστώ κι εγώ οσονούπω). ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!

Αλλά -2 για εμένα (ζυγίζομαι περίπου ανά 2 εβδομάδες κι όχι ανά μία γιατί δεν την παλεύω με τα γραμμάρια  :Wink:  

ʼντε - άντε να δούμε και το 7 (δεν θα το πίστευα ότι θα το έλεγα αυτό ποτέ, αλλά εδώ είδα το 8 και το 9.... το 7 με τρομάζει;;; :Wink: 

κι επειδή το tickeraki μου είναι χαζό: 89/83/58

----------


## chrys

Γεια σας κοριτσια! Τι ωραιο να ακους ευχαριστα νεα! Κι εδω, στο εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα ακουμε συχνα καλα νεα! Γιουπι!

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα(επισημως Τριτη), και ω του θαυματος!!!!!
Επιτελους ειδα το πολυποθητο 6!!!
69.5! Κοριτσια, δεν ξερετε πως την περιμενα αυτη τη στιγμη...

Ευχομαι να κατεβαινουμε αργα και σταθερα, αλλα να κατεβαινουμε!
Φιλια ενθαρρυντικα !!

----------


## dream_ed

να κανω μια ερωτηση;
το προηγουμενο σαββατο ζυγιστηκα 122,8 και ημουν στην 3η μερα περιοδου.1 βδομαδα μετα σημερα ειμαι παλι στα 122,8 με ολοσωστη διατροφη νερο και ασκηση.εχουν περασει 9 μερες απο την 1η μερα περιοδου.καποια λογικη εξηγηση υπαρχει λετε;αν εχεις να χασεις πολλα κιλα φευγουν πιο ευκολα λενε.γιατι κατσικωθηκαν και δεν φευγουν;πραγματικα αναρωτιεμαι αλλα απο την 3η μερα περιοδου αποκλειεται να ξεπρηστηκα εντελως.για να μου ερθει περιοδος γιατι ειχε μπλοκαρει πηρα τα χαπια τα primolout.λετε αυτα να δημιουργουν κατακρατηση;τα πηρα πριν μου ερθει ομως κια περασαν τοσες μερες.προσπαθω να σκεφτω λογικα αλλα δε μου βγαινει.αν μπορει καποιος ας με βοηθησει.....

----------


## pennyV

dream θέλεις να μπούμε λίγο στο chat;

----------


## pennyV

Δεν σε πρόλαβα.. δεν πειράζει! Ήθελα να σου πω ότι τα primolut που πήρες είναι ορμόνες.. συμπληρώνουν αυτό που ορμονικά σου λείπει για να σου έρθει περίοδος, οπότε δικαιολογείται απόλυτα το "κόλλημα". Δυστυχώς όταν τα φάρμακα παίζουν το ρόλο της φύσης, υπάρχουν και οι παράπλευρες απώλειες. Ευτυχώς όμως απ'την άλλη που υπάρχουν κι αυτά.. γιατί φαντάσου τα νεύρα μας που θα είχαν φτάσει αν είχαμε περίοδο κάθε 3-4 μήνες. Κουράγιο.. θα στρώσει!

----------


## dream_ed

ηρθα!δηλαδη εγω μπορει να κανω διατροφη κανονικα και παρολο που δε δειχνει η ζυγαρια να χανω λιπος που μπορει να φανει αργοτερα;

----------


## Euxi

Κοριτσι μου ηρεμησε και μην επιβαρρυνεις αδικα την ψυχολογια σου.Ειναι κατακρατηση απο τα χαπια,δεν εχει σημασια που σου ηρθε η περιοδος.Δεν πηρες απλα αντισσυληπτικα,πηρες ορμονες για να προκαλεσεις τεχνητα περιοδο.Μην τρελλαινεσαι.Εγω θα σου ελεγα να κανεις κατι που εκανα και εγω πριν μια εβδομαδα.Να παρεις τη ζυγαρια και να την κρυψεις σε ενα σημειο στο σπιτι που δεν περνας συχνα απο εκει.Και να την βγαζεις καθε 7 η καθε 15 μερες,να ζυγιζεσαι μονο τοτε,εννοειται να ειναι πρωι,να το γραφεις σε ενα μπλοκακι και να επιστρεφεις τη ζυγαρια στη θεση της.Στα διαστηματα μεταξυ των ζυγισματων να ακολουθεις πιστα τη διατροφη σου,οπως κι αν αισθανεσαι,εννοω φουσκωμενη,ξεφουσκωμενη,κτ λ.Τρως παρα πολυ σωστα απ οτι σε εχω δει.1 φορα καθε τοσο,εσυ θα διαλεξεις καθε ποτε,να τρως κατι παραπανω και για να κινητοποιειται ο μεταβολισμος σου και για να μη νιωθεις και εσυ μεγαλη στερηση.Θα σου ελεγα 1 φορα στις 5-7 μερες τρωγε π.χ.500 θερμιδες παραπανω απο τη διαιτα που κανεις.Δεν ειναι κατι το τρομερο,σε βαθος χρονου θα σου βγει σε κερδος.Παρε αν θες και αποσταγμα πρασινου τσαγιου και πινε καθημερινα,ανεβαζει τις καυσεις και σε ξεπριζει.Ξεκινα και ενα ελαφρυ περπατημα,αν δεν το κανεις ηδη και απο εκει και περα ΞΕΧΝΑ το,γιατι με το να στενοχωριεσαι καθε τρεις και λιγο δεν γινεται δουλεια.Τα νευρα σου δεν τα λυπασαι?Καλη σου συνεχεια και ειμαι σιγουρη πως αν σταματησεις να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα και συνεχισεις τη διατροφη σου τοσο καλα,ο οργανισμος σου δε θα σε αδικησει.Πολλα φιλια!

----------


## dream_ed

ευχαριστω πολυ!!εχετε απολυτο δικιο.μιλησα και με pennyV και με ξεκλειδωσε τον εγκεφαλο!!αυτο θα κανω και πιστευω ολα να πανε καλα!!ευχαριστω!

----------


## Euxi

Μπραβο dream!Ολα θα πανε καλα,μεινε με τα σωστα οπλα και πετα ο,τι δε σε βοηθα.Θα τα καταφερεις!Υπομονη και επιμονη!

----------


## maraki172

Παιδιά γειά σας, 

Είμαι 25 χρονών, 1,63 ύψος (βλέπετε, δεν με βοηθάει το ύψος μου) και 90 κιλά. Ήμουν 85, και ξαφνικά πήρα 6 κιλά, έχασα το ένα και μετά ξεκίνησα δίαιτα, κάπως έτσι. Όταν ζυγίστηκα λοιπόν, μετά από 6 μέρες, ήμουν 89 και σήμερα πήρα ένα κιλό. Σε δίαιτα!! Δεν ξέρω, απογοητεύτηκα, αλλά συνεχίζω. Θέλω να χάσω 30 κιλά..

----------


## DEPON

ζυγιστηκα την πεμπτη...απογοητευτικα ...

κιλα 84 οι ποντοι ακριβως ιδιοι οπως και πριν 10 μερες!! ***σημειωση ,,,5 μερες τουαλετα γιοκ !! ***

Σημερα εφαγα και καλα λογο γιορτης....!!! ** ελπιζω να επισκευτω το αποχωρητηριο επιτελους χαχαχαα***

Τωρα την Κυριακη παλι.... ζυγισμα εννοω!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα απο δω!!!!
χαθηκα μερικες μερες λόγω κάποιον προβλημάτων υγείας, αλλά το ζυγισματακι μου ειπα να το αναφερω!!!!!

Κυριακη έδειξε 83,5!!!! αλλά δε θα αλλαξω ακόμα το Tickeraki, μόλις είμαι καθαρα 83 θα γίνει η αλλαγή!!!! φιλια πολλα!

----------


## lidal

Μαζί σου και γω mtsek85!!! Σήμερα με έδειξε 83,4!

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα 
Μπράβο mtsek και lidal συνεχίστε γερα  
Εγω σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη εχω απώλεια 2,9 κιλά απο την προηγούμενη εβδομαδα, τωρα που δεν παιρνω τα δυνατα χαπια συνεχιζω ευχαριστα*

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο καραμέλα!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λιλαλένια και γλωσσοδέτη 
ελπίζω να έχουν αποκατασταθεί πλήρως τα προβλήματα στην υγεία σας!
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την απώλεια των περιττών!Ελπίζω να είναι ισόβια!
Καλή συνέχεια στον κατήφορο της ζυγαριάς!Καλή δύναμη στον ανήφορο της συντήρησης!

----------


## lidal

Εγώ να σου πω: προς το παρόν καλά είμαι. Παρόλα αυτά που έπαθα, ανάρχισα με τρόμο και φόβο το Reductil γιατί παρόλο που την προσπάθησα την εγκράτεια ...... δεν τα πήγαμε και πολύ καλά..(το παίρνω μέρα παρά μέρα και παρόλα αυτά με πιάνει). Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι για τον ειλεό δεν ευθυνόταν αποκλειστικά το χάπι. Τώρα αν χαθώ πάλι για μερικές μέρες, να ξέρετε ότι σε κανένα νοσοκομείο θα βρίσκομαι (φτου φτου η γρουσούζα τι λέω καλοκαιριάτικα!)

----------


## alikaki_ed

- μισό κιλό αυτή την εδομάδα...

μαλλον θα φταίνε τα σφηνάκια που ηπια χτες και ήταν πολλάααααα , ΄γιόρταζα όμως κ κατα κάποιο τρόπο δικαολογούμαι...

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wQhomB7/]

----------


## maraki172

> _Originally posted by alikaki_
> - μισό κιλό αυτή την εδομάδα...
> 
> μαλλον θα φταίνε τα σφηνάκια που ηπια χτες και ήταν πολλάααααα , ΄γιόρταζα όμως κ κατα κάποιο τρόπο δικαολογούμαι...
> 
> [url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wQhomB7/]


Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## alikaki_ed

σε ευχαριστώωωωωω

----------


## maraki172

:Smile:

----------


## joy__

-1,5 ...άντε να δω κι αυτό το 8 μπροστά επιτέλους  :Smile: 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## dominique

Καλημέρα sinforoumites kai sinforoumitisses :ρ,
λοιπόν ζυγιστικά μετά από 2 βδομάδες και είμαι 73.7kg δηλαδή έχω χάσει σχεδόν 1 κιλό (700 γρ. κατά ακρίβεια). Μπορεί σε κάποιον να φαίνονται λίγα αλλά είμαι πολύ ευτυχισμένη γιατί μέσα σε 2,5 μήνες έχω χάσει 4.5 κιλά εκ των οποίων τα 4.2 είναι λίπος...Και αυτό έχει σημασία να βλέπουμε το σύνολο και να προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο...έστω και αν το καλύτερο είναι και μισό κιλό...Υπομονή πάνω από όλα...Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους...

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο dominique! Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## placebo_ed

ksekinisa prin 8 meres,simera i enati, kai exo xasei akribos 2,5 kila!!!poli xairomai!

----------


## paliopaido

Λοιπόν ευτυχώς το κοτοπουλάκι μου προχώρησε. 

3,3 κιλά απώλεια. Βέβαια η συγκεκριμένη απώλεια είναι πλασματική γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά είχα μετρηθεί αμέσως μετά το μεσημεριανό αλλά τέλος πάντων. 
Αν και είμαι χαρούμενη διακατέχομαι και από τον εξής φόβο. Όποτε έχω μια καλή απώλεια χαλαρώνω σαβουριάζω και την επόμενη τα ξαναπαίρνω συν και κάτι ακόμα. Τον φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Ελπίζω να μην ξεφύγω και τα κάνω θάλασσα. 
Πραγματικά, ελπίζω να μην τα κάνω σκ.... την 2η εβδομάδα

----------


## paliopaido

Βλακεία έγραψα. 2,7 κιλά απώλεια ήθελα να πώ

----------


## dominique

Συγχαρητήρια και εις κατώτερα :ρ paliopaido μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά έχε πίστη στον εαυτό σου και θα δεις που θα τα καταφέρεις να χάσεις και άλλα κιλάκια 
ʼντε και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## esceden

Καλημερούδια αγάπες μου (τι γλυκύτητα, τι καλοσύνες)!! μετά από μια μάχη με την.. τουαλέτα ζυγίστηκα το πρωί!! περήφανη έχω να δηλώσω απώλεια.. -1,400 απο την προηγούμενη φορά (πριν 10 μέρες περίπου)

αντε, μήπως καταφέρω να δω το 8 μπροστά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα!! 

καλή δύναμη σε όλες. όταν κολλάμε δεν πέφτουμε, πεισμώνουμε.. σωστα??

----------


## paliopaido

Λοιπόν θυμάστε που είχα μια καλή απώλεια και φοβόμουν μην το ρίξω στο φαγητό και τα κάνω θάλασσα. Ε λοιπόν αυτό έκανα. Γαμ...
Μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα...
Παρασκευή - Σάββατο έχω φάει τα πάντα. Δικαιολογίες είχα άπειρες. Σήμερα πχ βρήκα την κλειδαριά του αυτοκινήτου μου σπασμένη. Το υποψιάστηκα ότι θα στενοχωρηθώ. Προσπάθησα να συγκρατηθώ αλλά μετά έφαγα 8!!!! παγωτίνια (και δυστυχώς πολλά άλλα). Υποτίθεται ότι την Παρασκευή θα ζυγιστώ.
Τι θα κάνω...
Τέλος πάντων. Ψυχραιμία αλλιώς θα βρεθώ την Παρασκευή πιο πολλά από ότι ξεκίνησα. Ελπίζω να σταματήσω την κατρακύλα και την Παρασκευή απλά να έχω έρθει στα ίδια.

Ελπίζω...

----------


## celeste

64.6!!! apo 74.................

----------


## celeste

paliopaido simasia exei na sikwnesai ka8e fora pou pefteis! mono tote 8a vgeis kerdismenos! ka8e fora na ksekinas akoma pio dyamika! o monos sou ex8ros einai o eaftos sou! ton ksereis kala mporeis na ton kerdiseis...g afto leme oti xreiazetai ypomoni! gt ka8e fora pou mas nikaei prepei na synexizoume! exases mia maxi alla oxi ton polemo!

----------


## paliopaido

Ευχαριστώ celeste!

Είναι ώρα να σταματήσω την αυτολύπηση και να το ράψω. Οτι έγινε έγινε και αν έχω πάρει κιλά μέχρι την Παρασκευή δεν πειράζει. Θα το αντέξω. Καλυτερα να έχω πάρει 1 παρά να τρώω μέχρι τότε και να έχω πάρει 3.

----------


## Euxi

Paliopaido αυτα θα συμβαινουν.Εχει τυχει σε ολους μας αμετρητες φορες..Το κεφαλι ψηλα και κοιταμε μονο μπροστα,γιατι αλλιως θα ξανακαουμε!Σκεφτεσαι πολυ σωστα,εγω νομιζω πως την παρασκευη δε θα εχεις παρει καθολου αν προσεξεις απο εδω και περα.Με αισιοδοξια και αυτοπεποιθηση αυτη τη φορα και ολα θα πανε καλα!

Εκμεταλλευσου αυτο που συνεβη και οργανωσου:Προετοιμασε τον εαυτο σου για την επομενη φορα που θα χασεις λιγα κιλα και θα σου ερθει να τα κανεις παλι θαλασσα.Και αυτη η φορα δε θα αργησει!Προετοιμασε τον,ωστε να αντιδρασει σωστα την επομενη φορα και θα εχεις κανει ενα τεραστιο βημα.Θα σου εχει βγει σε καλο το προχθεσινο παραστρατημα!Σκεψου εναλλακτικες αντιπερισπασμου,στησε καρτερι στον "εχθρο"!Τι μπορει να σε βοηθησει εκεινη τη στιγμη και να το εχεις προετοιμασει απο πριν.Το θεμα ειναι πλεον να μελεταμε καλα τα λαθη μας και να αρχισουμε να μαθαινουμε απο αυτα.Καλη και δυναμικη συνεχεια!

----------


## chrys

Celeeeeeeeeste!!!!!! Τι κιλα ειν αυτα???? θα τρελαθω!! Θελω κι εγω 64!!!

Συγχαρητηρια!! Ειδα κι εγω το πολυποθητο 6 μπροστα, αλλα εχω δρομο μπροστα ακομη..
Πολλα φιλια και καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## DEPON

Λοιποοονν να μαι και εγω σημερα ζυγιστηκα......
και παλι 84,
πειτε μου ρε κοριτσια ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο το πραγμα?
20 μερες τωρα δεν λεει να κατεβει....εχω παρει αναποδες στροφες!!!
Θα τρελαθω ,τι κακο ειναι αυτο ?
την πεμπτη ειμουν 83,4 ,ανεβηκα και εριξα μια κρυφη ματια και σημερα που ηταν η επισημη μερα απογοητευτηκα παλι!!
ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙ????

----------


## esceden

> _Originally posted by DEPON_
> Λοιποοονν να μαι και εγω σημερα ζυγιστηκα......
> και παλι 84,
> πειτε μου ρε κοριτσια ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο το πραγμα?
> 20 μερες τωρα δεν λεει να κατεβει....εχω παρει αναποδες στροφες!!!
> Θα τρελαθω ,τι κακο ειναι αυτο ?
> την πεμπτη ειμουν 83,4 ,ανεβηκα και εριξα μια κρυφη ματια και σημερα που ηταν η επισημη μερα απογοητευτηκα παλι!!
> ΓΙΑΤΙΙΙ????


depon-ακι μου, δυστυχως αυτο συμβαινει κ στις καλύτερες οικογένειες! το ζυγισμα στις γυναικες εξαρτάται από τον κύκλο, τις κατακρατήσεις, την.. τουαλετα, απειρες παραμέτρους.. φρόντισε να (δια)τηρείς ψυχραιμία και δίαιτα, και θα δεις αποτέλεσμα...

τον προηγούμενο μήνα είχα κολλήσει αγρίως στα 95.200.. μα αγριως λέμε! 3 εβδομάδες κ εγώ, κ ξαφνικά όταν ζυγίστηκα υπό σωστές προϋποθέσεις με εδειξε 2 κιλα κάτω! θα παρει μπρος, μην ανησυχεις!!

----------


## DEPON

esceden.....τωρα που το λες ,και δεν το σκευτηκα ,
η περιοδος.......ειναι οντως να ερθει αυτες τις μερες!!!!!!!!!
Γιανα δουμε!!

Ειλικρινα αρχισα και υποψιαζομουν μηπως ειμαι υπνοβατης και τρωω μεσα στα μεσανυχτα...χαχαχαχααχα!!

σε ευχαριστω !

----------


## esceden

μα κ το δικο μου ειναι προσφατο.. 4 φορες την εβδομαδα γυμναζομουν εκεινη την περιοδο, προσεχα, επινα νερα, κ κολλημενη!!

το παν ειναι να μην μας ριχνει. σκεψου ποσο καλυτερα εισαι τωρα απο πριν, δικαιολογησε μια.. απεργια της ζυγαριας σου, αλλα οχι δικες σου αμελειες. εσυ σταθερα! κ θα φυγουν τα παλιοκιλα.. οχι, που θα τους περασει το δικο τους! πιφ!

----------


## DEPON

Αχ ποτε θα ξεκολλησει??



Και εσυ εισαι φοβερη ....εχεις χασει σχεδον 33 κιλα !!! Ευχομαι.. και το βλεπω οτι θα καταφερεις το στοχο σου!!
Esceden μου θα τα καταφερουμε , που θα παει!!

----------


## esceden

κοίτα, 2,5 χρόνια τωρα προσπαθώ, απλά πιο συνειδητοποιημένα απο το γενάρη.. τότε ήμουν στα 107.

έχω δρόμο μπροστά μου, αλλά το να αγχώνομαι δε βοηθά. δεν ειναι αγώνας δρόμου. για να τα κρατήσουμε πρέπει να γίνει τρόπος ζωής. δυστυχώς έχουμε την ψευδαίσθηση ότι όταν χάσουμε ότι θέλουμε, θα μπορούμε να τρώμε ό,τι κ όπως θέμε.. λες κ οι περισσότεροι αδύνατοι άνθρωποι εκει εξω δεν στερούνται, δεν προσέχουν! πολυ λίγοι είναι οι.. τυχεροί από το μεταβολισμό τους, αλλά κ αυτό ως πότε;

αν λοιπον δεν είναι αγώνας δρόμου, καταλήγεις να το δεις σαν εφόρου ζωής μαραθώνιο. χωρίς υπερβολές, ντοπαρίσματα και.. συμπληρώματα, αλλά με αντοχές κ ψυχικό σθένος. οποτε, ποιος ο λόγος να αγχωνόμαστε; 3 εβδομάδες στα ίδια; ε, και; θα τα καταφέρεις όπως κ να χει. ένας μήνας νωρίτερα, ένας αργότερα, πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μπορούν να κάνουν;

η μήπως 1-2 κιλά θα μας αλλάξουν τη ζωη;;

σκέψου τα όλα αυτα, κ θα δεις ποσο θα χαλαρωσεις!!

----------


## DEPON

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...μονο αυτο εχω να πω!
εχεις απολυτο δικιο!

----------


## Euxi

Εsceden τα λογια σου ειναι πολυ σωστα,ωριμα και υγιη..Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.

----------


## esceden

να στε καλα κοριτσουδια μου!! δεν ξερω αν σας βοηθουν, εμενα παντως με ηρεμουν αρκετα..

κ τσαντιζομαι! γιατι αν ηξερα τοσα χρονια οτι το αγχος ειναι τοσο κακο στη διαιτα, θα την ειχα δει τρελή πολύ νωρίτερα!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα σας κυρίες μου εγω σημερα που ζυγίστηκα ειμαι 1,6 παραπνω απο τηνπροηγούμενη εβδομαδα αλλα ειναι λογικο γιατι αδιαθετησα χθες, 
Κορίτσια συνεχίστε γεραααα*

----------


## paliopaido

Μην αγχώνεσαι καραμέλα (καλύτερα να το ξεχάσεις και τελείως δηλαδή)
Ζυγίζεσαι πάλι την άλλη εβδομάδα κανονικά.
Και εγώ περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω αυτή την εβδομάδα και θέλω να ζυγιστώ την Παρασκευή και φοβάμαι μην πάθω κανένα σοκ

----------


## alikaki_ed

Τα πήρα κρανίο! Πήρα μισό κιλό και δεν ετρωγα!! 82 ειμαι θα κανω την δίαιτα της σούπας... ως εδω

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα! Η διαιτα της σουπας alikaki ειναι αυτη με το λαχανο?
Εχεις αποτελεσματα αμεσα? Αντε μπας και παρω λιγο τα πανω μου, εχω απογοητευτει τελειως!

----------


## lidal

Μην την κάνεις Αλικάκι! Είναι πολύ βρωμερή! Θα φύγουν όλοι από το σπίτι!

----------


## pofia82_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!Μολις έγινα μέλος...Έψαχνα για ιδέες σε περίπτωση που κολλάει η ζυγαριά και σας βρήκα.Να σας πω και το σύντομο ιστορικό μου...ʼρχισα διατροφή σε διατροφολόγο κανονικά το Φεβρουάριο με 97 κιλάκια επάνω μου και ύψος 1,57!....'Εχω χάσει μέχρι τώρα περίπου 20 κιλα...Εδώ όμως και 2 εβδομάδες 'εχω κολλήσει στα 77-78...μια απογοητεύομαι μια πεισμώνω αλλα η αλήθεια είναι οτι είναι κουραστικό να περιμένεις μα δεις μια αλλαγή και το κιλοσύμπαν να είναι εναντίον σου...καμιά ιδέα κανεις?...κατι?...οτιδήποτε...

----------


## pofia82_ed

και κατι αλλο...αυτή τη μεζουρίτσα πως τη βάζετε στα μηνύματα?...φάση έχει...

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε όλους...!
βλεπω πως προχωρα αψογα το γκρουπακι μας!!!!!!!

χιλια μπραβο σε όλους!!!

εγω δεν εχω θετικο αποτελεσμα δυστυχως, εχω παρατησει την προσπαθεια εδω κ σχεδον 3 εβδομαδες λογω σωματικων και ψυχολογικων προβληματων που αντιμετωπιζω τον τελευταιο καιρο... 

Ειμαι πλεον σταθερα στα 84,5 με 85,5 κιλα και δε ξερω ποτε θα αρχισω παλι την προσπαθεια....

Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια σε όλους, πολυ καλό καλοκαιρί και καλή καλή καλή συνεχεια σε όλους!!!!

----------


## paliopaido

mtsek85 μην αγχώνεσαι μόλις ηρεμήσεις θα ξανά ξεκινήσεις την προσπάθεια σου. Δεν μπορεί κάθε εβδομάδα να είναι εβδομάδα απώλειας. Ευκαιρία (μια και από ότι βλέπω έχεις χάσει ήδη 9 κιλά!!!) να ξεκουραστείς λίγο.

Λοιπόν προβληματισμός σχετικά με το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα:
Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς όταν μπαίνουμε σε κάποια δίαιτα προσπαθούμε να ζυγιζόμαστε μία φορά την εβδομάδα.
Επίσης προσπαθούμε τουλάχιστον τις 6 ημέρες που μεσολαβούν από ζύγισμα σε ζύγισμα να είμαστε συντηρητικοί στην διατροφή ή ακόμη καλύτερα να ακολουθούμε συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα με συγκεκριμένες τροφές.
Λοιπόν στην εβδομάδα που μεσολαβεί για το δικό μου επόμενο ζύγισμα (Παρασκευή) αντιμετώπισα ή θα αντιμετωπίσω τις εξής προκλήσεις
-Παρασκευή-Σάββατο την βλακεία του μυαλού μου που σαβούριασα
-Δευτέρα (χθες) φίλοι στο σπίτι μου όπου αυτοί και ο φίλος μου έφαγαν πίτσα και παγωτά (εγώ δεν έφαγα τι-πο-τα) πήγα για ύπνο νηστική
-Πέμπτη έξοδος/τραπέζι (γιατί είμαστε και καλοφαγάδες) με ξάδερφο από Αμερική που έχω να δω 2 χρόνια
Και μετά θέλω να ζυγιστώ κιόλας την Παρασκευή (ελπίζω πάλι την Πέμπτη να την γλιτώσω πάλι νηστική...).

Η παρατήρηση μου είναι η εξής. Η παραπάνω εβδομάδα είναι σχεδόν τυπική για εμένα και για να καταφέρω να έχω απώλεια θα πρέπει όχι απλά να τρωω λίγο αλλά να το ράβω (για ύπνο νηστική!).

ʼρα:

Πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα (λόγω συνθηκών) αντιμετωπίζετε εξωτερικές προκλήσεις?
Και πως το χειρίζεστε?

Εννοείτε ότι το να απομονωθώ και να μην βλέπω φίλους συγγενείς δεν παίζει γιατί το έκανα πολλά χρόνια και δεν έχει κανένα νόημα

----------


## mtsek85

καλημέρα παλιόπαιδο..... σε ευχαριστω για τα καλά σου λόγια, όντως χρειάζομαι λίγη ξεκούραση μάλλον....

εγω προσωπικά αντιμετοπίζω κάθε μέρα όοοοολη μέρα πολλαπλές προκλήσεις, γιατί ο αντρας μου έχει ταινία και τρωει συνεχεια και όοοτι πιο παχυντικό μπορείς να φανταστεις και θέλει να τρώω κ εγω μαζί του για να μη νιώθει τύψεις....
τις περισσότερες φορες αντιστέκομαι, αλλά κάποιες φορές δε μπορώ να αντισταθώ....

είναι πολύ δυσκολη κατάσταση, αλλά δεν αξίζει απομόνωση για να αδυνατίσεις.... αυτό είναι σα να τημωρείς τον ευατό σου.... και μας αξίζουν μόνο τα καλύτερα!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by paliopaido_
> mtsek85 μην αγχώνεσαι μόλις ηρεμήσεις θα ξανά ξεκινήσεις την προσπάθεια σου. Δεν μπορεί κάθε εβδομάδα να είναι εβδομάδα απώλειας. Ευκαιρία (μια και από ότι βλέπω έχεις χάσει ήδη 9 κιλά!!!) να ξεκουραστείς λίγο.
> 
> Λοιπόν προβληματισμός σχετικά με το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα:
> Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς όταν μπαίνουμε σε κάποια δίαιτα προσπαθούμε να ζυγιζόμαστε μία φορά την εβδομάδα.
> Επίσης προσπαθούμε τουλάχιστον τις 6 ημέρες που μεσολαβούν από ζύγισμα σε ζύγισμα να είμαστε συντηρητικοί στην διατροφή ή ακόμη καλύτερα να ακολουθούμε συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα με συγκεκριμένες τροφές.
> Λοιπόν στην εβδομάδα που μεσολαβεί για το δικό μου επόμενο ζύγισμα (Παρασκευή) αντιμετώπισα ή θα αντιμετωπίσω τις εξής προκλήσεις
> -Παρασκευή-Σάββατο την βλακεία του μυαλού μου που σαβούριασα
> -Δευτέρα (χθες) φίλοι στο σπίτι μου όπου αυτοί και ο φίλος μου έφαγαν πίτσα και παγωτά (εγώ δεν έφαγα τι-πο-τα) πήγα για ύπνο νηστική
> ...


Απάντηση, μ'ερώτηση:

Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι οι άνθρωποι που διατηρούν μια κανονική σιλουέτα είναι απομονωμένοι από τον κοινωνικό τους περίγυρο; :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Naki!

ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ PALIOPAIDO ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ.

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΖΩ ΑΥΤΟ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ( ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΠΙΝΩ )
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΡΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΓΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΤΑΤΑΚΙΑ, ΟΥΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΙΣΚΙ ΚΤΛ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ....ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΠΟΛΥ.

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΓΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ. Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ.
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ, ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ. 
ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ. ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ.

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by Mairy_Lou_
> Καλησπερα! Η διαιτα της σουπας alikaki ειναι αυτη με το λαχανο?
> Εχεις αποτελεσματα αμεσα? Αντε μπας και παρω λιγο τα πανω μου, εχω απογοητευτει τελειως!


ναι αυτή είναι αν την κάνεις σωστά χάνεις το λιγότερο 3 κιλά την εβδομαδα μετά την σταματάς 2 μέρες και την ξανααρχίζεις μου την σύστησε και ο παθολόγος μου

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> Μην την κάνεις Αλικάκι! Είναι πολύ βρωμερή! Θα φύγουν όλοι από το σπίτι!



μυρίζει τέλεια που την έκανε η μαμά μου. μήπως εννοούμε διαφορετική?

----------


## esceden

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> εγω προσωπικά αντιμετοπίζω κάθε μέρα όοοοολη μέρα πολλαπλές προκλήσεις, γιατί ο αντρας μου έχει ταινία και τρωει συνεχεια και όοοτι πιο παχυντικό μπορείς να φανταστεις και θέλει να τρώω κ εγω μαζί του για να μη νιώθει τύψεις....
> τις περισσότερες φορες αντιστέκομαι, αλλά κάποιες φορές δε μπορώ να αντισταθώ....


συγνώμη που επεμβαινω βρε γλυκιά μου.. αλλά είναι δυνατον? τι εννοεί να τρως μαζί του για να μην νιώθει τύψεις; αν είναι ένας άνθρωπος φυσιολογικού βάρους κ τρώει πολύ χωρίς να τον επηρεάζει γιατί να νιώθει τύψεις; δεν θα πρεπε να νιώθει άσχημα που παρασύρει εσένα; σίγουρα σ αγαπάει κ σε θέλει γι αυτο που είσαι.. δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να σε στήριζε κ στην δική σου προσπάθεια να αγαπήσεις ξανά τον εαυτό σου;

ελπίζω όσα αντιμετωπίζεις να περάσουν το γρηγορότερο και να επανέλθεις δριμύτερη. απλά προβληματίζομαι. δεν θα θελα μετά από την προσπάθειά σου να "ξανακυλήσεις" σε κακές συνήθειες από κακώς εννοούμενη αγάπη.. αν οι συνήθειές του επηρεάσουν τόσο την προσπάθειά σου, θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα τον κατηγορήεις μεσα σου γι αυτό, και θα ναι μεγάλο κριμα.

ελπίζωνα μην με παρεξηγείς. αν είπα κάτι που δεν έπρεπε ζητώ συγνώμη!

----------


## celeste

kalispera sas! eimai poli xaroumeni gt parolo pou evlepa polla skalwmata sti zygaria kai ta ekana ola sto spiti lampogialo vlepw oti me epimoni katafera na xasw mexri stigmis 1o kila kai mou leipoun alla 9 gia na ginw 55! 8a i8ela na sas pw oti prepei na afisoume tis diakiologies kai na peinasoume! aksizei ton kopo! prepei na to doume san ena paixnidi me ton eafto mas! kai me o xronos pernaei poli grigora an kanoume ligo ypomoni 8a geftoume ola ta kala enw me piswgyrismata kai paraspondies mia zwi 8a tyrraniomaste! exw kai eksetastiki ki einai pio dyskolo alla to palevw kai mporw na pw oti i egkrateia pou kerdisa me voi8ise genikotera opws na strw8w pio poli sto diavasma kai na grapsw kala ktl!! synexiste kai de 8a xasete! episis voi8aei poli kai to lipton linea! sou kovei tin oreksi kai se fouskwnei!

----------


## Pink_Butterfly

mpravo celeste!!!!!!!!!!!! synexise etsi kai syntoma tha ftaseis ta kila pou thes!!!! kai pali mpravo!!
kali epityxia kai stin exetastiki!!!

----------


## celeste

se efxaristw poli pink butterfly eisai poli poli teleia! to idio pistevw kai gia sena! pali kollisa gia dyo evdomades sto idio noumeraki dystyxws alla ti eipame !! den ta paratameeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## celeste

den mpainete sto chat osoi eiste on line gia pio grigori epikoinwnia?

----------


## dream_ed

αντε και εφυγε ακομα 1!!αντε να αλλαξω και δεκαδα...ελπιζω μονο μην το ματιαξω και κολλησει...

----------


## dominique

Μπράβο dream μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να αλλάξεις όχι μόνο δεκάδα αλλά και 100σταδα  :Smile:

----------


## dream_ed

παρτυ θα κανω τοτε!!!αλλα βημα βημα για να μην αγχωθω......

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο DREAM!!!!

(και συμφωνώ με dominique)

----------


## dream_ed

ευχαριστω!!η βδομαδα μου τελειωνει κυριακη βραδυ.αλλα δεν κρατηθηκα.ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!!!
να σας πω κατι;αν δεν ηταν αυτο το φορουμ να παιρνω δυναμη και να βλεπω κ αλλους να παλευουν και το κυριοτερο να μπορω να πω και να γραψω τα κιλα μου,δεν ξερω αν θα ειχα καταφερει να χασω εστω και αυτα τα 7 κιλα.ελπιζω να ειναι μονο η αρχη!!
ευχαριστω ολους και ολες και μπραβο μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΠΑΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mairy_Lou

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt...c8Q/weight.png[/image]

----------


## Mairy_Lou

αυτο με το τικερακι δε ξερω πως να το φτιαξω!

----------


## paliopaido

Τσουπ, τσουπ, τσουπ προχώρησε το κοτοπουλάκι,
άλλο ένα κιλάκι (και δεδομένου του τι έκανα το προηγούμενο σκ ευχαριστημένη θα ήμουν και με μηδενική απώλεια!).

Παιδιά μπορεί και να τα καταφέρουμε after all. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!!

----------


## dream_ed

μπραβο!!!!δυνατα!!!!

----------


## celeste

63,1!!!!!! 
mairy_lou πηγαινεις στο www.tickerfactory.com και συμπληρώνεις τα στοιχεία που σου ζητάει. μετά κάνεις αντιγραφή το πεδίο που λέει bbcode (όλο) και το κάνεις επικόλληση στην υπογραφή σου (που αλλάζει από το πίνακας ελέγχου/επιλογές)

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο celeste για την απώλεια σου (ανέφερε όμως πόσο ήταν από την προηγούμενη φορά)!

Καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

-3 κιλά αυτή την εβδομάδα 
(έχω και περίοδο)

----------


## dominique

xexe alikaki τέλεια μπράβο  :Smile:

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> xexe alikaki τέλεια μπράβο


σε ευχαριστώ. κάνω την δίαιτα με την λαχανόσουπα για αυτό

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

...

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Yes!!!!Εφτιαξα τικεράκι!!!!Τώρα πρέπει να μάθω πως αλλάζω τα δεδομένα πάνω του...Γιατί πρέπει να τ α αλλάξω σύντομα ελπίζω...!!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

αστερόσκονη ξεκινήσαμε με τα ίδια κιλα και έχουμε χάσει περίπου τα ιδια !!!! αντε καλή μας επιτυχία. ελπίζω και οι 2 να δούμε τα 70 πολύυυυ σύντομα(για αρχή)

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Τελεια Αλικακι!!!!Μονο που εχουμε διαφορετικους στοχους...Εγω στα 63 που ημουν σχεδον παντα εδειχνα συλφιδακι...Ας τα πιασω αυτα κ βλέπω και για παρακάτω...Καλη προσπάθεια,καλή συνέχεια και να λέμε συχνά μπράβο στον εαυτό μας όταν χάνουμε έστω και λίγο...

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ celeste!!!!!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Αλήθεια βρε παιδιά...λύστε μου μια απορία...Πως υπολογίζει κανείς περίπου πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να καταναλώνει σε μια μέρα...?Εγώ π.χ. ξέρω ότι καίω 1500-1600 ημερισίως αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ακολουθήσω δίαιτα των 1000 θερμίδων ...Τεςπα,πως ξέρουμε πόσες θερμίδες να πάρουμε μέσα στη μέρα????

----------


## alikaki_ed

δες εδώ αναλυτικά


http://www.healthninjas.com/tools/calorie.shtml

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Μπραβο alikaki πολυ ενδιαφερον!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Αλικάκι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ...εκπληκτικό αυτό που βρήκες...Αχ βρε παιδιλα ειλικρινά χαίρομαι πολύ που είμαστε δυνατή ομάδα και βοηθάει ο ένα ςτον άλλο...!!!!Congratulations...!!!!

----------


## DEPON

γιουπιιιιιιι μειον 2,5 κιλα!!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Μπράβο ντεπόν!!!!Έχεις κάνει ήδη πολύ μεγάλη πρόοδο...τέλεια...keep going...

----------


## DEPON

αστεροσκονη μου σε ευχαριστω!!!

αντε να κατεβαινουμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε !!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by ASTEROSKONI_
> Μπράβο ντεπόν!!!!Έχεις κάνει ήδη πολύ μεγάλη πρόοδο...τέλεια...keep going...


ντεπόν τι διατροφή κάνεις και έχασες 2,5 κιλά σε μία εβδομάδα?

----------


## DEPON

Αλικακι...οχι σε μια εβδομαδα......
ειμουν κολλημενη για 1 μηνα στα 84....

----------


## alikaki_ed

κολλημένη ένα μήνα στα 84? πω εγώ θα είχα πάθει σοκ. ειδικά αν δεν έτρωγα κιόλας. τι ύψος έχεις?
γιατί εγώ κολλάω μόνο όταν πάω να ρίξω το ΒΜΙ κάτω από το κανονικό.

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Πέσαμε άλλο ένα κιλάκι...

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλημερα. Αστεροσκονη τι διαιτα κανεις? Εγω εδω και 4 μερες που κανω μια απογοητευτικα εβαλα 1 κιλο!!!!!
Ειναι δυνατον??? Παιζει ρολο που θα αδιαθετισω? Εχω σαλταρει!!!!

----------


## dream_ed

και με μενα συμβαινει το ιδιο ακριβως.κοντευω να σαλταρω...και ειδικα αν δε μου ερθει περιοδος σημερα και καθυστερησει παλι κανενα 2μηνο εκει ειναι που θα φουνταρω....εδω και 10 μερες ουτε γραμμαριο κατω.ισα ισα μισο κιλο πανω...και διατροφη στο φουλ και γυμναστικη...αλλα δεν την πτοει τοποτα τη ζυγαρια....

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Dream μου λες οταν μας ερθει να φυγει κανα κιλακι απο πανω μας?
Να κανουμε διατροφη και αντι να χανουμε να βαζουμε???? Ε! οχι.... Ψυχολογια κατω απ το μηδεν!

----------


## dream_ed

μολις κατεβηκα απο το ελλειπτικο και μετα απο 11 χιλιομετρα και 250 θερμιδες(αν αληθευουν) νιωθω καλυτερα.γιατι ημουν ετοιμη αντι για το ψαρι που εχω το μεσημερι να φαω πιτσα!!!αν μας ερθει περιοδος παραπανω απο 1 θα φυγουν αλλα σκοπος ειναι να ερθει......απαξ και ερθει μετα παρτυ!!!!

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Μακαρι...! Εγω κανω διαδρομο αλλα οχι συχνα γιατι το βαριεμαι, σημερα το ριξα στις δουλειες του σπιτιου! κατι ειναι κ αυτο!

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by dream_
> μολις κατεβηκα απο το ελλειπτικο και μετα απο 11 χιλιομετρα και 250 θερμιδες(αν αληθευουν) νιωθω καλυτερα.γιατι ημουν ετοιμη αντι για το ψαρι που εχω το μεσημερι να φαω πιτσα!!!αν μας ερθει περιοδος παραπανω απο 1 θα φυγουν αλλα σκοπος ειναι να ερθει......απαξ και ερθει μετα παρτυ!!!!


θέλω και εγώ να πάρω ελλειπτικό είναι το αγαπημένο μου όργανο! ξεχνάω να κατέβω

----------


## dream_ed

ειναι πολυ καλο.λενε οτι ειναι η πιο καλη αεροβια γυμναστικη.ειναι φοβερα κουραστικο και σε πορωνει.ειναι της kettler το δικο μου.δηλαδη καλη μαρκα.και η ερωτηση μου ειναι :αυτα που γραφει για χιλιομετρα και θεμιδες ισχυουν;

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Ποσο κοστιζει dream? και μενα μ αρεσει περισσοτερο απο διαδρομο.Η kettler ειναι πολυ καλη μαρκα.

----------


## dream_ed

430 το πηρα περυσι το καλοκαιρι.νομιζω ειχε αρχικη 480.

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Ευχαριστω! Κανεις καθε μερα? Ποση ωρα περιπου ειναι καλο να κανουμε?
sorry για τις πολλες ερωτησεις!

----------


## dream_ed

προσπαθω να κανω καθε μερα.στην αρχη οταν ξεκινησα δεν μπορουσα να βγαλω πανω απο 10 λεπτα.τωρα ομως κανω περιπου 35 λεπτα και προσπαθω να κανω 2 φορες τη μερα ωστε να συπληρωνω 1 ωρα ετσι.σιγα σιγ αθα προσπαθησω να κλεισω και 1 ωρα συνεχομενη.απλα γινομαι μουσκεμα και ψοφαω....λενε οτι για χασιμο βαρους δεν πρεπει να κανεις λιγη ωρα και εντατικα,αλλα πολλη ωρα και κανονικη ταχυτητα.μι αγυμναστρια μου ειχε πει 30 λετα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι πολυ καλα.φυσικα αν μπορεις παραπανω ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Καλημέρα... Mairi lou με ρώτησες τι διατροφή κάνω...
Λοιπόν ...θέλω κατ'αρχήν να σου πω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές μορφέσ διατροφής και τρεις τέσσερις διαιτολόγους με το αποτέλεσμα να είναι πάντα το ίδιο..Έχανα μερικά κιλά και επανερχόμουν στα παλιά....Μετά έπεφτα στο φαγητό κ ξεχνούσα να σταματήσω....ιδίως γλυκά αλλά όχι μόνο...
Πριν λίγο καιρό μίλησα πολύ με μία παλιά συμμαθήτρια η οποία είναι διατροφολόγος...Μέκείνη έμαθα καλύτερα να καταλαβαίνω τον οργανισμό μου και να μην κολλάω σε διατροφολόγια...Αντιλήφθηκ  ότι πρέπει να μην συμπεριφέρομαι άσχημα στο σώμα μου κ να του στερώ ουσιώδη πράγματα ούτε και πρέπει να πιέζομαι διαρκώς ψυχολογικά...
Έμαθα να υπολογίζω σωστά τις ποσότητες.έμαθα πως πρέπει να τρώω όταν βγαίνω έξω για φαγητό κ έμαθα ακόμα ότι ναι μπορώ να τρώω και γλυκά όσο πρέπει κ από το είδος που ΄΄εχει τα λιγότερα κακλά στοιχεία για τον οργανισμό μου...Έμαθα τι πρέπει να κάνω αν καμιά μέρα παρεκκλίνω γιατί πάνω από όλα είμαι άνθρωπος...
Κι έτσι κοριτσάκι,τη δεδομένη στιγμή δεν ακολουθώ κανένα διαιτολόγιο...
Αποφεύγω τα γλυκά,έχω μειώσει το αλάτι,τρώω πιό πολύ σαλάτα κ λιγότερο φαγητό,υπολογίζω το λάδι και αγάπησα τα΄φρούτα...
Είμαι ήρεμη και χαίρομαι τον εαυτό μου που ανταποκρίνεται...Όταν του συμπεριφέρεσαι καλά,ναι,ανταποκρίνεται...
Μην τρελαίνεσαι...
Και να θυμάσαι πως πάντα πριν την περίοδο τα κιλά μας δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν την πραγματικότητα.
Φιλάκια.

----------


## mtsek85

καλήμέρα σε όλους!!!!
ξερω, εχω χαθεί αρκετο από το forum, είχα κάποια προβληματάκια με την υγεία μου και το εχω ρίξει στη χαλάρωση, ταξίδια και οσο γίνεται ηρεμη ζωή!

στα κιλάκια μου (τελευταία φορα ζυγιστηκα την Τετάρτη) ήμουν δστα 85 (αλλά ημουν και αδιάθετη)

έχω αφήσει τη διατροφή για 1 μηνα περίπου, αλλά σκοπεύω να ξεκινησω πάλι από αρχες του Αυγούστου (φευγω διακοπές την αλλη βδ οποτε δε θα μπορεσω να συνεχίσω σωστα...)

το καλό είναι ότι κιλά ειμαι σταθερί, αλλά εχω χάσει σε πόντους!!!  :Smile:

----------


## alikaki_ed

600γρ. εχασα. το έριξα το Σάββατο στα ποτά και την κυριακή στις κρέπες επειδή ξεκινάω σήμερα άλλη δίαιτα. Από το τπτ κάτι είναι και αυτό

----------


## dream_ed

εγω προσωπικα ειμαι πολυ χαλια ψυχολογικα γιατι εδω και 12 μερες ενω τα κανω ολα ΣΩΣΤΑ δεν κατεβηκε γραμμαριο.κανονικα επρεπε να αδιαθετησω απο προχτες αλλα τιποτα.φοβαμαι παλι μην αργησει 2 μηνες.διαθεση...δαπεδο!!ΧΑΛΙ Α ΧΑΛΙΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(γι' αυτο εβαλα και τικερακι συννεφιασμενης κυριακης...)

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Asteroskoni μου σ'ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου!!! Εχω παει και εγω σε διαιτολογους, κεντρα αδυνατισματος μεχρι και εξεταση αιματος δυσανεξιας τροφιμων εχω κανει.... με παντα το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.... στην αρχη να χανω και μετα να πεφτω με τα μουτρα! Τωρα εχω ξεκινησει μια διατροφουλα και ελπιζω οχι μονο να χασω τα κιλα που θελω αλλα να μαθω να τρωω και σωστα!

----------


## basia

dream μου μη μου αγχωνεσαι, η ζυγαρια δεν ειναι ο δεικτης μας. να δεις που θα εχεις χασει σε ποντους με τοση γυμναστικη και μετα την περιοδο θα χαθουν και τα κιλα σου. με συννεφιασες με το τικερακι που εβαλες, αλλαξε το σε παρακαλω, δεν θα μας ελεγχει η ζυγαρια την ψυχολογια
και εγω ειμαι στα 93 10 μερες, αλλα αφου δεν τρωω δεν μπορει θα κατεβει, στο χερι του ειναι? φευγω αυριο για διακοπες. οταν γυρισω στις 13/7 θα εισαι σιγουρα -2 κιλα.:-)
συνεχισε δυναμικα.......

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Dream μου σε νιωθω απολυτα! και εγω ακριβως ετσι αισθανομαι! Δεν πρεπει ομως να μας παρει περισσοτερο απο κατω και κυριως πρεπει να συνεχισουμε την διατροφη μας και τη γυμναστικουλα μας..... θα δουμε αποτελεσματα συντομα να 'σαι σιγουρη!

Αλλαξε καλη μου το τικερι σου βαλε κατι πιο ευχαριστο!!!

----------


## dream_ed

βασια μαιρυλου απλα εκει που ειμαι χαρουμενη γιατι 1,5 μηνα διατροφη ειμαι απολυτα πιστη και συνεπης και αρχιζω να αποκτω ξανα εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου,μου τα χαλαει ολα αυτη η περιοδος που δεν ερχεται....και σκεφτομαι οτι τελικα εγω μια ζωη χοντρη θα μεινω :-(

βασια να περασει τελεια στις διακοπες!!!!!!και εγω φευγω πεμπτη για τη γενετειρα και γυρναω τελος του μηνος.θα τα πουμε!!!

----------


## celeste

62,8! afti tin evdomada exasa mono 300 gr alla imoun se dyskoles meres kai eixa katakratisi ygrwn...ti diaita tin ekana kata gramma...eimai sigouri oti afti tin evdomada 8a ta paw poli kalytera.....

----------


## joy__

Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω με τίποτα....
-3 κιλάκια και πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο joy τα πας μια χαρά..... συνέχισε έτσι !!!!

----------


## dominique

Λοιπόν μέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και είμαι 1,2 kg πιο κάτω χεχεχε τέλεια πάμε για άλλα μέσα σε τρεις μήνες που άρχισα διατροφή έχω χάσει 6 κιλά?  :Smile:

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο dominique, joy και celeste!
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## dream_ed

επιτελους κατεβηκε λιγο!!αι στο καλο...στον αγυριστο!!!

----------


## dominique

xexexe μπράβο dream
να πανε στον αγύριστο και να μην ξαναρθουν 
 :Smile:

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Μπραβο dream!Και επιτελους... εβαλες και ωραιο τικερακι!
Και εγω ειμαι -2.. σχεδον!

----------


## lbp_ed

Ρε παιδιά, εγώ πρόσεχα, δεν έκανα δίαιτα, απλώς πρόσεχα τη διατροφή μου τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες, και πήρα 300 γρ. τη μέρα επί δύο. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το μεταβολισμό μου, την άλλη φορά λίγο δεν πρόσεξα, δεν έτρωγα τον αγλαίωρα, απλά δεν πρόσεξα, και πήρα 6 κιλά. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Εντωμεταξύ celeste, τα υγρά της περιόδου θα τα χάσεις.

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε όλους και όλες!!!
Πόπο πάει κοντά 1 μηνας που είμαι εκτός.... και μου λειψατε!!!!
Απο κιλάκια, είμαι σταθερη στα 84, αλλά τρώω κανονικά και τα πάντα και σε νορμάλ ποσοτητες... Εχω σταματησει τη διατροφή, γιατί πραγματικά ένιωθα ότι κουράστικα και θα αρχίσω ξανά διατροφή και γυμναστικη από τον Αύγουστο!

Το καλό είναι πως βάζω παραλληλα μια κρέμα για συσφιξη και βλέπω πως κάνει δουλειά!!!!  :Smile: 

φιλιά πολλά, καλα αποτελέσματα σε όλους και καλό μας καλοκαίρι!!! Θα τα πούμε σύντομα!

----------


## celeste

61,6 apo 62,8!! kai synexizoumeeeeeeeeee...

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο και πάλι celeste. Κάθε φορά, σταθερά, ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στο στόχο σου!
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## chrys

Celeste!!!!Wow!!!Μπραβο κοριτσι μου!!

Εγω ειχα και καιρο να ζυγιστω, δεν ηθελα, γιατι ηξερα οτι ειμαι σταθερη, αλλα χθες, το εκανα, κι αφου τελειωσε και η περιοδος και ειδα -oh my God!!- 68.4!!!! Δεν ξερεις πως περιμενα αυτο το 68....
Συνεχιζω κανονικα, οπως παντα!

Φιλια σε ολες-ολους που προσπαθουν! Οχι απλα που χανουν, αλλα που ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ!

----------


## impossible_ed

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου!!!
Τί κάνετε; Ελπίζω καλά!
Προφανώς και δε θα με θυμάστε.... Μπήκα αρχές Ιανουαρίου, έγραφα μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου και μετά σταμάτησα... Δεν το έκανα όμως επίτηδες, απλώς για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα δεν είχα ίντερνετ, έπειτα έφυγα για ένα μήνα στο Παρίσι, γύρισα εδώ, εξεταστική, διάβασμα, πρόγραμμα για διακοπές, πώς πέρασε ο καιρός και δεν είχα μπει ούτε που το κατάλαβα...
Παρόλα αυτά σας σκεφτόμουν ειλικρινά. Και τους περισσότερους σας θυμόμουν, τουλάχιστον τα μέλη που όταν έγραφα εγώ ήταν ενεργά. Σκεφτόμουν την πορεία σας... Σκεφτόμουν τη Ναντίν, τον Κωστή, την hope, τη Νεφέλη, ανθρώπους που δεν ήξερα κάν, κι όμως σκεφτόμουν και ασγαλώς στενοχωριόμουν που δεν είχα το χρόνο να μπω ώστε να γράψω... Τί παράξενο, άτομα άγνωστα εντελώς, να τα σκέφτεσαι και να νομίζεις πως έχεις κάτι κοινό μαζί τους... Μελό, αλλά μου συνέβη....!
Τέλος πάντων, ας αφήσω τα συγκινησιακά! Στο θέμα μας. Μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ με 89 κιλά. Ξεκίνησα δίαιτα 7 Ιανουαρίου, με στόχο τα 65 κιλά. Σήμερα, έξι μήνες μετά σχεδόν, έχω χάσει 22 κιλά, αντικρίζοντας στη ζυγαριά το συγκινητικό νούμερο των 67 κιλών. Μόνο με δίαιτα, η οποία κράτησε μέχρι και 15 Μαϊου. Δε θέλω να φτάσω στα 65, δε με ενδιαφέρει, και στα 70 μου άρεσα, και σαφώς είμαι παρα πολύ ευχαριστημένη...! Είμαι ευχαριστημένη με την εικόνα μου, με την ευκολία στην άνεση μου, με την αυτοπεποίθηση στην παραλία. Πλέον δε φοράω παρεό, φόρεσα μπικίνι και πραγματικά, μετά απ'όλα αυτά, χέστηκα για την κυτταρίτιδα, κι ας υπάρχει... ʼλλωστε όλες έχουν. Σημασία έχει πως πλέον νιώθω ελεύθερη!
Επίσης, από ΧΧL (No 46) σε μαγαζιά τύπου Ζάρα, έφτασα στο Μedium (38) και ενίοτε στις μπλούζες, στα φορέματα και στις φούστες το small (36)!! Τρομερή χαρά!
Πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω δίαιτα. Από τα 13 μου. Δεν είχε πετύχει ποτέ έως και σήμερα, και τώρα κάπου στα 19, φτάνω να έχω απαλλαχτεί προσωρινά, ελπίζω και οριστικά από αυτό το βάσανο. Πρώτη φορά που το συζήτησα ανοιχτά με άτομα, που προβληματίστηκα με τις περιπτώσεις άλλων, που είδα πως υπάρχουν πιο δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, άλλες που το αντιμετώπισαν, άλλες που πάντα προσπαθούν. Κι έτσι νομίζω πήρα κουράγιο. Ακόμη και η υποχρέωση που ένιωθα κάθε Τετάρτη να μπαίνω και να γράφω τη μεταβολή βάρους μου, με έκανε να μη σταματώ, ωστε να μη φανώ αδύναμη, δειλή ότι τα παράτησα, και να δίνω και να παίρνω δύναμη από όλους σας.
Έτσι, χωρίς να θέλω να λέω μεγάλα λόγια, δε ξέρω αν αποτελέσατε καθοριστικό παράγοντα για αυτή την επιτυχία μου, θέλω πάντως να σας πω κατι που σκέφτομαι καιρό: Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για τη σήμασία, το κουράγιο που μου δώσατε, την ευχάριστη παρεούλα και την αίσθηση πως κάποιος με στηρίζει. Όσους γνώρισα έστω και λίγο ειλικρινά τους συμπάθησα, και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι με βοήθησαν.. Γι'αυτό λοιπόν τους ευχαριστώ, γιατί αναμφισβήτητα η υποστήριξη διαδραματίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην απώλεια βάρους.
Πολλά φιλιά και πάλι, και από εδώ και πέρα υπόσχομαι να μην χάνομαι. Να 'στε καλά και μην το βάζετε κάτω αξίζει απίστευτα!!!!!

----------


## basia

immpossible, τελικα για σενα εγινε possible.
συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια σου, ειναι πολυ σημαντικο το οτι τα καταφερες.
μια συμβουλη απο μια παλια καραβανα, μην αφησεις τον εαυτο σου να τα ξαναπαρει τα κιλα. να ζυγιζεσαι καθε εβδομαδα, και μολις βλεπεις μια μικρη ανοδο να αναπροσαρμοζεις το διαιτολογιο σου, γιατι κακα τα ψεμματα για να εφτασες ως εδω σημαινει πως εχεις ταση για παχος. το γιογιο ειναι το χειροτερο πραγμα 
μην το αφησεις να σε νικησει.........ποτε.......

----------


## BARB3

Impossible ειδες που ολα γινονται σε αυτον τον κοσμο? γι'αυτο ποτε μη λεμε ποτε.
μπραβο σου. να τα διατηρησεις. να προσπαθησεις οσο μπορεις να μην βαλεις κιλα.
εισαι το φωτεινο μας παραδειγμα. χαιρομαστε πολυ που μπηκες και μας ευχαριστησες και ακομη πιο πολυ που εχουμε παραδειγματα ανθρωπων που καταφεραν να πετυχουν τον στοχο τους. να εισαι καλα, να περνας καλα. ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου την εχεις. και αν ποτε εχεις προβλημα με φαγητο ή ασχετο, μπες στο φορουμ να βρεις ανθρωπους ετοιμους να δωσουν συμβουλες και παρηγορια

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα! Αυτη τη βδομαδα -1100gr!

----------


## lidal

Μπράβο impossible είσαι όντως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση..
Είδες τι σημαίνει απλά να το πιστέψεις? Αυτά σκέφτομαι και γω. Είναι απλά το κλικ στο μυαλό μας που σε κάποια κατάλληλη στιγμή μπορεί να γίνει και τότε δεν έχει πισωγύρισμα!
Και γω ξεκίνησα μετά το Πάσχα με 87 κιλά και ακόμα είμαι στα 83............Τζίφος....
Απλά θα προσπαθήσω τώρα στις διακοπές τουλάχιστον να διατηρήσω το βάρος μου και να ξεκινήσω δυναμικά από τον Σεπτέμβριο με στόχο αυτά τα Χριστούγεννα να είμαι εκείνος ο παλιός μου εαυτός.........που τόσο μου άρεσε!

----------


## DEPON

εγω ντρεπομαι αλλα εδω και ποσες μερες δεν εχω κατεβει ουτε γραμμαριο....
θα αλλαξω και το τικερακι ...ειχα κατεβει 81 ανεβηκα 83

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by DEPON_
> εγω ντρεπομαι αλλα εδω και ποσες μερες δεν εχω κατεβει ουτε γραμμαριο....
> θα αλλαξω και το τικερακι ...ειχα κατεβει 81 ανεβηκα 83


και εγώ μία από τα ίδια . όλο τραπέζια με φίλους και όλο παρασπονδίες...
τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ να μην πάρω μέχρι να μου ξαναμπεί καλά στο μυαλό
πιστευω τα reductil να με βοηθήσουν. σήμερα πήρα το πρώτο χάπι

----------


## lbp_ed

Πωπω, απορώ πόση υπομονή έχετε όλες σας και όλοι σας, εγώ δεύτερη μέρα και κοντεύω να σκάσω από την πείνα. Μέχρι να ρθει η έβδομη μέρα, μπορεί να χω σταματήσει...

----------


## DEPON

εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα το πρωι 82,7 300 γραμμαρια μονο μειον ,
θα παρω δραστικα μετρα απο σημερα το πρωι,...

----------


## scorpio

Μετά την πρώτη εβδομάδα δίαιτας(με lipotox 7 days,ρόφημα-χάπια) έχασα 5,5 κιλά.
Ακολούθησα πιστά το πρόγραμμα,έκανα περισσότερη γυμναστική από ότι έπρεπε με την ελπίδα ότι
τα κιλά που έχασα δεν είναι μόνο υγρά......
ʼλλωστε το lipotox αυτό γράφει ότι εγγυάται.Ότι χάνεις *σωστά* τα κιλά σου.Για να δούμε....

----------


## tweetaki15

εγω ειμαι 65 κιλα περιπου αλλα δεν βιαζομαι να τα χασω προτιμω να μεινω στα κιλα αυτα αλλα να τα διατηρησω.......

----------


## katrania69

1η βδομαδα διαιτα...... απωλεια 2 κιλων!!! Αντε να δουμε και τη ζυγαρια να ξεκιναει απο το 8...!!!!

----------


## tweetaki15

στο ευχομαι βρε katrania θα τα καταφερεις ........................συνεχισε μπορεις.

----------


## katrania69

Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ marili ΜΟΥ. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 9....!!!!! ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ......!!!!

----------


## Eva2000

Γεια σας !

Αρχισα λοιπον κι εγώ πριν απο 8 μέρες !!! Καλώς σας βρήκα :-)


108/106/92

----------


## tweetaki15

καλως ηρθες ΕΥΑ μου σου ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις κ να εχεις δυναμη επιμονη κ υπομονη......

----------


## Solitude_ed

Καλως ηλθες και καλη επιυχια στην προσπαθεια σου  :Smile: 


(marili ela mia chat pliz)

----------


## Eva2000

Marili, Solitude σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !

Καλό σας μεσημέρι !!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

άλλαξα το τικεράκι για να έχω την ψυχολογία ότι ακόμα δεν έχω χάσει κανένα κιλό και ότι πρέπει να κάνω μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια.
τα 22 κιλά που πρέπει να χάσω μου φαίνονται βουνό

----------


## joanna1974

την δευτερα 65.3!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## christina_ed

> _Originally posted by alikaki_
> άλλαξα το τικεράκι για να έχω την ψυχολογία ότι ακόμα δεν έχω χάσει κανένα κιλό και ότι πρέπει να κάνω μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια.
> τα 22 κιλά που πρέπει να χάσω μου φαίνονται βουνό


και εγω την ιδια δουλεια εκανα αλλα η-να-μην-την-χαρακτηρισω ζυγαρια μου λεει πως ειμαι 78. εκει κολλημενη. τωρα το οτι εχω ψοφησει της πεινας δεν εχει να λεει...

----------


## alikaki_ed

> _Originally posted by christina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alikaki_
> άλλαξα το τικεράκι για να έχω την ψυχολογία ότι ακόμα δεν έχω χάσει κανένα κιλό και ότι πρέπει να κάνω μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια.
> τα 22 κιλά που πρέπει να χάσω μου φαίνονται βουνό
> 
> ...


ακριβώς στα ίδια κιλά είμαστε και έχουμε τον ίδιο στόχο. μας έυχομαι να τα χάσουμε και οι 2 το ίδιο γρήγορα! Αν έχεις πεθάνει της πείνας και δεν κατεβαίνεις απλά έχει μπλοκάρει ο οργανισμός σου επειδή δεν τρως. κάνε υπομονή και θα σου φύγουν τα κιλά που έπρεπε να χάσεις ξαφνικά κάποια στιγμή. και προσπάθησε να τρως φαγητό σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες αλλά με πολύ λίγες θερμίδες για να ξεκολλήσεις.

----------


## lbp_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 87,5. Ήμουν 88,5-88,8, οπότε είναι λογικό. Μ'αρέσει που εχτές έφαγα ποικιλία και έχασα (ήταν ελεύθερο) και άλλες φορές που κάνω δίαιτα, παίρνω.Μάλλον είναι υγρά

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλο μηνα σ'ολους και καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## dream_ed

εδω ειμαι και εγω...ηρθα!!!μετα απο 3 βδομαδες με σωστη διατροφη και περιοδος που ηρθε και τελειωσε αλλα χωρις καθολου γυμναστικη ειμαι 117 κιλα.εχασα μολις 2.καλα ειναι και αυτα!!συνεχιζουμε ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ και χαρηκα παρα πολυ που σας ξαναβρηκα γιατι ειχα αναγκη απο συμπαρασταση!!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πωπω..πώς πέφτουν τα κιλά σ'αυτό το τόπικ!Καλή συνέχεια στην κάθοδο σας!
Πολλά μπράβο και πολλή ακόμα δύναμη για το υπόλοιπο της προσπάθειας σας!
Μικρά σταθερά βήματα για μόνιμη απώλεια!Ας μην εντυπωσιαζόμαστε μόνο από αριθμούς
αλλά και από την ουσία της μεταστροφής μας αναφορικά με τις διατροφικές συνήθειες
και την εν γένει οπτική του θέματος "φροντίζω το σώμα μου κι εμένα"...
Να έχετε ένα υπέροχο Αυγουστιάτικο χαμόγελο μέχρι τ'αφτιά για συντροφιά!Σας φιλώ!

----------


## katrania69

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 8!!!!!!!!!
ΓΙΟΥΠΙ!!!!! ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΣΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΡΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΙΛΙΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ!!!!!

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλως ηρθες Nadine! Μας ελλειψες ! Περασες καλα?

----------


## katrania69



----------


## basia

dream μου καλως ηρθες, σε ειχα στο μυαλο αυτες τις μερες, δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαρηκα που ειδα οτι συνεχισες το προγραμμα σου, γιατι ξερω απο εμενα πως οταν φευγω απο την βαση μου τα χαλαω ολα,
10 κιλακια φυγανε, αντε και το Σεπτεμβριο δεν θα σε γνωριζουνε οι μαθητες σου......

----------


## dream_ed

γεια σου βασια μου καλη!!!!ναι δεν ξεφυγα καθολου(αλλα μαλλον με το καρπουζι το παρακανα)και τωρα που γυρισα ειμαι ολο θετικη ενεργεια και δυναμη!!!!περιεργο πραμα!!μαλλον στη δυναμη που παιρνω απο ολους εσας οφειλεται!!!εσυ πως τα πας;πως περασες στις διακοπες σου;;παμε δυνατα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

epeidi den prokeitai na to kleisw aliws tha zygizomai kathe mera me thn apaithsh kathe mera na xanw estw kai 100gr. apo proxthes pou eixa na zygistw -1/2 kilo

----------


## joval

Καλημερα σε ολους,ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη σημερα και ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.Μολις ζυγιστηκα και αλλα 2 κιλα τα ξεφορτωθηκα!! Νομιζω οτι αξιζει τελικα η πεινα!

----------


## lidal

Μπράβο Joval! Εγώ γιατί δεν καταφέρνω να χάσω τίποτα???

----------


## dreamer_ed

Εχω μπερδευτει,καθε ποτε ειναι το ζυγισμα??οχι καθε παρασκευη??

----------


## joval

Δε ξερω αν ειναι καθε Παρασκευη,δε θυμαμαι εγω γραφω μια φορα τη βδομαδα οταν μπορω και φυσικα εχω χασει και κατι..αν χασεις κατι γιατι να περιμενεις;δε θες να το πεις; εγω οταν διαβαζω απωλειες απο σας παιρνω τα πανω μου!! Οσο για σενα lidal δε ξερω αν κανεις συγκεκριμενη διαιτα η κανεις απο μονη σου και δεν κανεις κατι σωστα.Εγω κανω καποιο προγραμμα που εχει λιγο πεινα και σχετικη μονοτονια αλλα οχι χημικη διαιτα

----------


## basia

dream μου οι διακοπες τελειες αλλα ηταν μονο μια βδομαδα και περασαν γρηγορα. τωρα θα ξανακατσω την επομενη βδομαδα αλλα δεν θα παω πουθενα, λιγο δουλειες λιγο ξεκουραση και πολυ παιχνιδι με την κορη μου.
οσο για το καρπουζι μην αγχωνεσαι δεν παχαινει πολυ μονο φουσκωνει. εχει 100 θερμιδες η φετα. και εγω το προτιμω κατα το απογευματακι...
φιλακια

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα. Joval τι διαιτα κανεις? αφου ειναι αποτελεσματικη θα ηθελες να την μοιραστεις μαζι μας?

----------


## petallouditsaa

Αλλο 1.200 γραμμαρια εφυγε φορζαααααααααααρουμεεεεεε εε στον αγυριστο και εσυ κολοκιλο

----------


## dream_ed

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο!!!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

xaxa μπραβοοοοοοοοο!!!κολοκιλα ουσττττ

----------


## petallouditsaa

ευχαριστω κοριτσαρες φορζαρουμε ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## dominique

Χαιρετώ τα πλήθη,
Λοιπόν μετά από 1 μήνα πήγα στην διατροφολόγο μου για να ζυγιστώ έχω χάσει μόνο 250 γραμμάρια και τώρα είμαι 72κιλά  :Smile:  αλλά όταν μου έκανε ανάλυση της σύστασης του σώματος μου, έδειξε ότι μέσα σε αυτόν τον 1 μήνα έχω χάσει 1,7 κιλά λίπους και η ίδια μου είπε ότι ο λόγος που το 1,7 κιλό δεν έχει φανεί στην ζυγαριά είναι γιατί έχω περισσότερα υγρά στο σώμα μου από ότι πριν ένα μήνα. Έτσι σε γενικές γραμμές θα έλεγα ότι προχωρούμε καλά, ειδικά αν σκεφτεί κάποιος ότι το 72 έχει 2 χρόνια να το δω μπροστά μου. Σήμερα έχω ραντεβού και με την ράφτενα για να κοντύνω κάτι φουστίτσες και ένα φόρεμα που πιο παλιά δεν μου έμπαιναν  :Smile: .

----------


## vivid

καλημέρα,

dominique μπραβο.... Η μαμά μου είναι μοδίστρα και μου λέει ένα σοφο: "οταν αδυνατίζουμε πρωώτα κοντένουμε τα ρούχα και μετά τα στενεύουμε...."

καλο ε!

----------


## dominique

χεχεχε
ωραίο αυτό μου άρεσε ...  :Smile: 
πολύ καλό...

----------


## dreamer_ed

Μπραβο dominique!!

----------


## dominique

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια...παίρνω πάρα πολύ δύναμη

----------


## dreamer_ed

λοιπον ανεβηκα ζυγαρια και ειμαι μειον 1,400 γρ απο τι φαινεται ενα κιλο περιπου την εβδομαδα χανω,μακαρι να παει ετσι...μεχρι να χασω ολα τα κιλα.

----------


## dominique

Τέλεια dreamer άντε και καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## joval

Καλησπερα για τη Mary Lou που με ρωτησε τη διαιτα κανω ειναι 
πρωι: ενα ποτηρι γαλα και 1 μπαρα δημητριακων (οποια να'ναι)
ενδιαμεσα:ενα φρουτο
μεσημερι:160gr (ψημενο παντα) κοτοπουλο η γαλοπουλα στηθος μονο,θαλασσινα η τονο η ψαρονεφρι η μπιφτεκια χωρις ψωμι
βραδυ:1 γιαουρτι + 1 κουταλια μελι μαζι με μια φετα καρπουζι η πεπονι η 1 κουπα σταφυλια
Αυτα!!

----------


## Euxi

Μια που σημερα ξεκινησα πιο οργανωμενη διαιτα ας γραφω και εγω εδω!
Εχω ηδη χασει 6 κιλα και σημερινο ζυγισμα=63,4.Τελικος στοχος μου ειναι τα 56 κιλα,αν και αυτη τη στιγμη μου φανταζει αδυνατο...

----------


## dream_ed

στα τσακιδια.....ακομα 1!!!!!!!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

μπραβο dream και εγω το ιδιο...ουστ απο εδω παλιοκιλα στον αγυριστο....

----------


## dreamer_ed

> _Originally posted by Euxi_
> Μια που σημερα ξεκινησα πιο οργανωμενη διαιτα ας γραφω και εγω εδω!
> Εχω ηδη χασει 6 κιλα και σημερινο ζυγισμα=63,4.Τελικος στοχος μου ειναι τα 56 κιλα,αν και αυτη τη στιγμη μου φανταζει αδυνατο...


Αμα πραγματικα θες να φτασεις 56 τοτε μια μερα θα ανεβεις στην ζυγαρια σου και θα δειξει 56!!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

> _Originally posted by dominique_
> Τέλεια dreamer άντε και καλή συνέχεια


Ευχαριστω πολυ και σε εσενα καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## bvictory

σημερα γραφτηκα στο φορουμ και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ!!! ειστε πολυ ενθαρρυντικοι ολοι και αυτο βοηθαει πολυ!!
Ξεκινησα στα 71,4 κιλα σημερα ειμαι 66.8 και στοχος ειναι τα 60 μακαρι να τα καταφερω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα! καλως μας ηρθες! καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## dreamer_ed

> _Originally posted by bvictory_
> σημερα γραφτηκα στο φορουμ και μου αρεσε παρα πολυ!!! ειστε πολυ ενθαρρυντικοι ολοι και αυτο βοηθαει πολυ!!
> Ξεκινησα στα 71,4 κιλα σημερα ειμαι 66.8 και στοχος ειναι τα 60 μακαρι να τα καταφερω!!!!!!!!!!!!



Καλως μας ηρθες και εσυ,θα τα καταφερεις να εισαι σιγουρη!!αρκει να μπαινεισ στπ φορουμ οσο συχνα γινεται..χαχα

----------


## Euxi

> _Originally posted by dreamer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Euxi_
> Μια που σημερα ξεκινησα πιο οργανωμενη διαιτα ας γραφω και εγω εδω!
> Εχω ηδη χασει 6 κιλα και σημερινο ζυγισμα=63,4.Τελικος στοχος μου ειναι τα 56 κιλα,αν και αυτη τη στιγμη μου φανταζει αδυνατο...
> 
> ...


Αχ,μακαρι dreamer να γινει ετσι,αυτα τα κιλα ποτε μου δεν τα ειχα και τα ονειρευομαι απο την εφηβεια μου..Λεω πως αν δεν τα καταφερω και τωρα,ποτε θα γινει τελικα?Εχω περασει εκτος απο τους τελευταιους 2 1/2 μηνες προβλημα με βουλιμικα επεισοδεια και ετσι δεν μπορεσα ως τωρα ποτε μου να γινω οσο αδυνατη ηθελα.Τωρα εχω σταθει στα ποδια μου και ελπιζω..Καλη δυναμη και σε σενα,παιρνεις τα reductil απ οτι ειδα,ολα να σου πανε καλα.Ειναι μεγαλος ο αγωνας εναντια στα κιλα,αλλα με επιμονη και θετικη σταση ολα μπορουν να γινουν..

----------


## lbp_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και πήρα 600 γρ από χθες  :Frown: , ενώ έφαγα 1200 θερμίδες, που πρέπει 1200-1400 για αδυνάτισμα.

----------


## XENIA!

...εχασα ενα ακομα κιλακι...
το κοριτσακι στο τικερακι μου κινειται πολυ αργα...τουλαχιστον κινειται....!!!
πρεπει να του δωσω μια ωθηση!!!!!
τερμα η τεμπελια!κουνησου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

- 1 κιλό

----------


## mag_ed

Ξεκίνησα 80 κιλά. Σήμερα είμαι 76.

----------


## bvictory

Λογικα αυριο θα δω στη ζυγαρια το 65 μετα απο παααααρα πολλα χ ρ ο ν ι α!!!Δεα μπορω να το πιστεψω!!Και ολα αυτα χαρη σε αυτο το φορουμ!! Σας ευχαριστω παααρα πολυ !!

----------


## bvictory

κοριτσια ειμαι τρισευτυχισμενη !!! ειδα το 65 μετα απο χρονια!!!!ουστ παλιοκιλο!!!!!!!!!!ουστ παλιο 66 μακρια!!!ποτε ξανα!!!!!

----------


## dominique

Μπράβο bvictory  :Smile:

----------


## karol_ed

-1

----------


## petallouditsaa

-700 γρ ...κοριτσια εκανα κανονικα την διαιτα και εκει που εχανα 1 κιλο/βδομαδα τωρα μονο 700?γιατι? :Frown:

----------


## dreamer_ed

petalouditsa,mia xara einai 700 gr,alloi kanoyn 2 ebdomades na xasoyn kati...fae kati parapano mia mera na xemplokareis ..isos kai katakrathsh na exeis...

kala ta paw min anisixeis...

----------


## katrania69

ΜΕΙΟΝ ΜΟΝΟ 1 ΚΙΛΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΦΑΓΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΠΙΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕ...... ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ!!! 

ΑΝΤΕ.... ΤΡΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!

----------


## Euxi

Πεταλουδιτσα μια χαρα ειναι τα 700 γραμμαρια,μπορει να εχεις χασει και αλλο και να μη φαινεται στη ζυγαρια λογω καποιας κατακρατησης...

----------


## petallouditsaa

εχετε δικαιο κοριτσια αλλα ειχα συνηθησει το 1 κιλο την βδομαδα(περισσοτερο δεν χανω με τιποτα) και μου κακοφανηκε που εχασα μονο 700 ασε που πεινουσα και σαν τρελλη αυτη την βδομαδα και συγκρατηθηκα..


δεν πειραζει μακαρι που χανουμε και σιγα σιγα με υπομονη θα φυγουν τα κολοκιλα

----------


## joval

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα 85,7 δηλαδη 5,7 κιλα σε 16 μερες,νομιζω καλα ειναι..

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by joval_
> Σημερα ζυγιστηκα 85,7 δηλαδη 5,7 κιλα σε 16 μερες,νομιζω καλα ειναι..


5.7 σε 16 μερες?τι διαιτα κανεις θες να την μοιραστεις? :Smile:  ε

----------


## joval

Ναι γιατι να μην θελω αν και την ξαναγραψα για καποιον που με ρωτησε θα την ξαναπω απλη ειναι
Λοιπον,πρωι: 1 μπαρα δημητριακων και 1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5% η ενα χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη
ενδιαμεσα: 1 φρουτο
μεσημερι:160gr κοτοπουλο η γαλοπουλα (το στηθος) η θαλασινα η μπιφτεκι χωρις ψωμι (ζυγιζονται ψημενα)
βραδυ:1 γιαουρτι 2% με 1 κουταλια μελι και 1 κουπα σταφυλια η μια φετα πεπονι η καρπουζι
Αυτα και καλη επιτυχια σε οποιον την κανει ,εχει λιγο πεινα μετα συνηθιζεις και χανεις και γρηγορα

----------


## dream_ed

ξεμπλοκαρε και εφυγαν μανι μανι σε λιγες μερες!!παει ακομα 1!!!στον αγυριστο!!!!ελπιζω να μην κολλησει ξανα..... συντομα!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by dream_
> ξεμπλοκαρε και εφυγαν μανι μανι σε λιγες μερες!!παει ακομα 1!!!στον αγυριστο!!!!ελπιζω να μην κολλησει ξανα..... συντομα!!


ξεκολλησες εσυ και το πηρα εγω το μπλοκαρισμα(το 700αρη) μπραβο dream μου καλα χασιματα ... :Smile: αντε να φευγουν

----------


## lbp_ed

87 κιλά μείον ένα κιλό!Παρόλο που έφαγα σοκολάτες, έφτιαξε ο μεταβολισμός μου με το σταμάτα - ξεκίνα (τη δίαιτα). ʼντε, επιτέλους. Δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι, μήπως παχύνω πάλι αύριο.

----------


## funny

απλα θελω να σας χαιρετησω (και δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω καινουργιο ποστ ) ξεκιναω σε λιγο για τις διακοπουλες μου ελεπιζω να περασετε καλα .χρονια πολλα σε οσους γιορταζουν.αααα το βασικοτερο ελπιζω οτι γυρισω να σας βρω ολους το λιγοτερο κατα 1 κιλο ελεφρυτερους και εμενα ελπιζω στα ιδια δεν ειμαστε τωρα για πισωγυρισματα. φιλακια πολλα

----------


## asteraki_ed

να περασεις καλα funny μου!!!!!!!! να διασκεδάσεις και να γεμίσεις μπαταρίες!!!!!!! σε περιμένουμε πίσω με πολλές όμορφες εικόνες από το μέρος που θα πας!!!!
καλά μπάνι, καλή διασκέδαση και οταν γυρίσεις θα μας βρείς πιο ελαφρείς! αυτό δεν είναι υπόσχεση είναι δέσμευση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mag_ed

Ζωίτσα και Γουρουνίτσα: θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς πάνε οι προσπάθειές σας και ποιες οι τελικές σας εντυπώσεις από τη χρήση των Ρεντουκτίλ. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

καλημερα,σημερα ημερα ζυγισματος...-900 kgr με κατι ατασταλιες αυτη την εβδομαδα,αλλα μια χαρα τα -900!!

Ηθελα να συμπληρωσω επισης οτι σημερα κλεινω ενα μηνα με χρυση reduktil και ειμαι μειον 5 κιλα και 100 γραμμαρια!!

Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!!!
το ιδιο ευχομαι και σε εσας!!!

----------


## mag_ed

Έχασα άλλο ένα κιλό. Είμαι 74, αλλά τη Δευτέρα φεύγω για διακοπές και ανησυχώ πολύ. Τόσοι πειρασμοί και χωρίς το Φορουμ για να εκτονώνομαι ...

----------


## dreamer_ed

Να πηγαινεις σε ιντερνετ καφε απο εκει που που θα πας διακοπες και ασε τις δικαιολογιες με τους πειρασμους και χωρις εμας..χαχαχα 
καλα να περασεις!!

----------


## paliopaido

κοριτσια καλώς σας βρισκω 

γύρισα από διακοπές και αύριο γυρίζω και δουλεία (σνιφ!).
Από απώλεια κιλών τίποτα (400 ψωρογραμμάρια!!!) αλλά παραδεχομαι ότι δεν έκανα και δίαιτα. Συγκεκριμένα 5 μέρες την εβδομάδα πρόσεχα πολύ και δύο ξεσάλωνα. Είμαι ΟΚ (πολύ ΟΚ). Θα ήθελα μέχρι την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου να πέσω σε διψήφια κιλά. 
Από αυριο θα αρχίσω να οργανώνω την προσπάθεια μου.

Καλή αρχή? Ελπίζω.....

----------


## dreamer_ed

Γεια σου παλιοπαιδο,και καλως ηρθες..μπραβο σου που δεν πειρες κιλα και εχασσες και γραμμαρια,μην τα υποτιμας καθολου...αυτο σου δινει δυναμη να συνεχισεις δυναμικα και πολυ συντομα διψηφια θα διχνει η ζυγαρια!!!

καλη συνεχεια και καλη δυναμη!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Παλιόπαιδο παιδί μου αυτά τα 400 ψωρογραμμάρια όμως είναι 
και που σε χωρίζουν από το λαχταριστό διψήφιο!
Σα να τα βλέπεις με καλύτερο μάτι τώρα μου φαίνεται,ε;  :Wink: 
ʼντε,μια χαρά θα συνεχιστεί η προσπάθεια σου,αφού δηλώνεις ΟΚ
και μάλιστα "πολύ ΟΚ"!Όλα τ'άλλα είναι στο χέρι σου και το ξέρεις!
Κι αν ποτέ στραβοπατήσεις,εμείς εδώ είμαστε!Λέμε τώρα..."εάν κι εφόσον"
Ελπίζω να είχες πολύ όμορφες διακοπούλες και ανανεωμένη 
και χαμογελαστή να ετοιμάζεσαι τώρα για τη δουλειά σου!
Καλή σου δύναμη!Καλή σου μέρα κι εβδομάδα!Φιλάκια!

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Γεια σας και απο μενα. Επεστρεψα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα διακοπων και ευτυχως δεν εβαλα κανενα κιλακι, δεν προσεχα και ιδιαιτερα! Εφαγα κατι ωραια παγωτακια!!!!! Μονο που τα σκεφτομαι μου τρεχουν τα σαλια! Τωρα ξανα τα κεφαλια μεσα!... φιλια σ ολους!

----------


## paliopaido

Εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα ουγκρρρρρ.....

Είμαι στο + από την προηγούμενη φορά και δεν θέλω να το πολυσυζητάω (λιγότερο από 1/2 κιλό βέβαια αλλά + όπως και να έχει).
Δεν αλλάζω ticker (κρατάω το 100,4). 
Σημερα το απόγευμα φευγω για Πάρο (για ένα γάμο) και γυρνάω από Δευτέρα. Από Τρίτη το αργότερο πρέπει να κάνω κανονικό πρόγραμμα (όχι απλά να προσέχω τρομάρα μου....). 
Δεν θα ξαναγράψων (για ζύγισμα τουλάχιστον) αν δεν πέσω στο διψήφιο. Οπότε με βλέπω να μουγκαίνομαι για καιρό....

----------


## IreneGt

εγω θα ελεγα οτι ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη!!!
κατεβηκα στα 73 κιλα (2 κιλακια πιο κατω) απο την προηγουμενη παρασκευη  :Big Grin:  το καλο ειναι οτι εχω μπει σε προγραμμα και ευελπιστω να συνεχιστει η κατηφορα!!!
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και να νιωθετε δυνατοι!!

----------


## gianna266

Καλημέρα σε όλους, είχα πολύ καιρό να γράψω και έχω να καταθέσω το εξής: είχα δοκιμάσει και εγώ τα LIPOTOX, τι χημικές άλλες δίαιτες, τι διατροφή, ΟΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ! Με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω λίγα κιλά να παίρνω τα πάνω μου αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό τα κιλά έπαιρναν και εκείνα τα πάνω τους ξανά!
Έφτασα να είμαι 86 κιλά!!! Και να πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη!
ΩΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΠΑ? έκλεισα ραντεβού στις 2 Ιουλίου με μία διατροφολόγο, και σήμερα που σας μιλάω μετά από 1 και 1/5 μήνα είμαι 74 κιλά!!!  :Wink:  έχω χάσει 12 κιλά, και 10 πόντους από την κοιλιά και συνεχίζω για τα υπόλοιπα 12 κιλά που μου έχουνε μείνει!
Έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος, πραγματικά η κοπέλα που πάω με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά κυρίως γιατί η διατροφή που κάνω είναι σουπερ, δεν πεινάω αφού τρώω 5 γεύματα κάθε μέρα.
ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ: ΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΡΑΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ! Όσο μου κόστιζαν τα Lipotox τον μήνα μου κοστίζει η γιατρός που πηγαίνω! ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ? φιλιά!

----------


## paliopaido

Gianna 266 ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!!
Μου κέντρισες την περιέργεια. 12 κιλά απώλεια σε 45 μέρες είναι φοβερή!
Πώς τα καταφέρνεις?
Είναι η διάιτα εξαντλητική ή είναι οκ απλά εσύ δεν κάνεις καμία παρασπονδία και έτσι έχεις τα βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα.
Το συνδυάζεις και με κάποια δραστηριότητα (γυμναστική περπάτημα) και πόσο συχνά?

Η απώλεια είναι πραγματικά εξωπραγματική.

Αν είσαι από τα άτομα που κάνουν και την παρασπονδία τους και θεωρείς ότι ο διαιτολόγος ή γιατρός σε βοήθησε πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω το όνομα του. Αν είσαι όμως από τις περιπτώσεις που έτσι και αλλίως αφιερώνονται στον στόχο τους και δεν λοξοδρομούν τότε μάλλον η απώλεια είναι αποτέλεσμα και του διαιτολόγου αλλά και του δυνατού σου χαρακτηρα. 
Τέλος πάντων πες μας κάτι παραπάνω για την περιπτωση σου για να καταλάβουμε....

----------


## dreamer_ed

Εγω κοριτσια δεν ειχα καμια απωλια κιλων αυτη την εβδομαδα :Frown:  ενω κανω διαιτα..ειμαι λιγο bad mood,αλλα συνεχιζω... πειρα και 100 γραμμ.τεσπα...ελπιζω την επομενη εβδομαδα,να εχω καλυτερα νεα να σας πω!!

καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Mπράβο,βρε Γιάννα!Αυτό είναι!Η απόφαση!Το "ως εδώ!"
Ασφαλώς θέλει δουλειά πολλή στην πορεία και την τύχη μιας καλής συνεργασίας 
με τους κατάλληλους ειδικούς...Δεν είναι απλό αλλά ούτε ακατόρθωτο!
Ελπίζω να διατηρήσεις το καλό σου αποτέλεσμα και ασφαλώς να φτάσεις
στο επιθυμητό σου βάρος!Καλή δύναμη για τη συνέχεια!Πέρνα καμιά βόλτα κι από δω,ε;

Συγχαρητήρια και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια ασφαλώς για την απώλεια τους
(απλά τα νέα της Γιάννας τραβούν τα περισσότερα φώτα),για την διατήρηση 
του βάρους παρά τον αποπροσανατολισμό των διακοπών και υπενθύμιση σε όσες
δεν έχασαν ή ψιλοέβαλαν πως το σώμα μας έχει τους δικούς του χρόνους,
χρειάζεται την συντήρηση του και πως εδώ ειναι το κρίσιμο σημείο,
που αποθαρρυνόμαστε και κινδυνεύουμε να χαλάσουμε κόπους πολλών ημερών.
Ψυχραιμία!Δελεαστικοί οι αριθμοί,αλλά σημαντικότερη η σταθερή προσπάθεια
που αποκλείεται να μη φέρει τα καλά της αποτελέσματα!Φιλάκια σ'όλες τις όμορφες εδώ!

----------


## alikaki_ed

καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. ημουν διακοπές και δεν θυμάμαι πια ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ζυγιστικα. -2 κιλάκια

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο alikaki για την απώλεια σου!!!! 
Καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## dream_ed

καλημερα σε ολους!!!μετα απο απουσια 5 ημερων απο το σπιτι μου ,τυπικοτατη διατροφη,πολυ περπατημα,μολις 2 φορες μονο τουαλετα γυρισα σπιτι μου την παρασκευη με 1,5 κιλο πανω!!!!!!φρικαρα!!!!!αποφασισ  λοιπον το σκ και εφαγα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ (παραλιγο να κανω εμετο) για να παω τουαλετα(λειτουργησε και με το παραπανω) και ο μεταβολισμος μου λιγο να ταρακουνηθει.σε ποντους βεβαια ειχα χασει αλλα επαθα ενα σοκ με τη ζυγαρια.πο σημερα λοιπον ξανα στον αγωνα και
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να τα καταφερω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ειμαι πλεον στα -9 κιλα..
ξεκιναει ο δευτερος μηνας απο σημερα! αντε να περναει ο καιρος να ειναι και πιο εμφανες το αποτελεσμα!
πρωτη φορα νοιωθω τετοια χαρα!

----------


## Euxi

Ζωητσα μπραβο!!!
Σου ευχομαι αλλα τοσα τον αλλο μηνα!!!

----------


## katrania69

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ....!!!!
ΜΠΡΙΝ ΔΥΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ!!!! 
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΟΛΥΜΠΙ, ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΛΙΓΟ, ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΝΑ, ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ (ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?????? ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ!!!!!! Η ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ......!!!!!! ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙ!!!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΖΩΗΤΣΑ..ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ!!
ΙΣΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ??

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εχω κανει επεμβαση dreamer Μου ειναι μεσα στα λογικα πλαισια  :Wink:

----------


## DEPON

σημερα ζυγιστηκα ...84

----------


## funny

Καλως σας βρηκα και παλι .μετα απο διακοπες -500 gr.Καλα ειναι αν πεις οτι δεν προσεχα καθολου

----------


## petallouditsaa

Αλλο ενα κιλακι πηγε στον αγυριστοοοοοοοοοοοοο καντε υπομονη και ουρανος θα γινει πιο γαλανοςςςςςςςςςςςς λα λα λα

----------


## DEPON

σημερα παλι ζυγιστηκα 82,8!!!!!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

ζυγίστηκα σήμερα -1

----------


## chrys

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολες που εχασαν!! Μβραβο κοριτσια..κι εν μεσω καλοκαιριου...πολυ καλα τα πατε! Εγω εχω καιρι να δωσω αναφορα(ελειπα, επεστρεψα, ξαναεφυγα), αλλα προσεχα σε γενικεσ γραμμες..Τις τελυταιες 2 εβδομαδες μονο..καπου ξεχαστηκα, αφεθηκα καλυτερα, και παρολο που δεν ετρωγα φαγητο, ετρωγα σχεδον σε καθημερινη βαση κι απο κατι γλυκο...
Οχι τιποτε χοντρο, κανενα κουταλιου, κανενα κωκακι, τετοια πραγματα, αλλα...σε καθημερινη βαση..Αφεθηκα, εν γνωσει μου φυσικα..
Ετσι τα αποτελεσματα της ζυγαριας, εδειξαν σημερα ολιγον μαυρα κι αραχλα!Πηρα 1.5κιλο... Απο σημερα ξεκιναω ξανα ww !
Καλη συνεχεια στον αγωνα κοριτσια!
Αντε να χασω κι εγω αυτη τη βλακεια...(μου την εσπασε), αλλα ειπαμε, εν γνωσει μου...
ΦΙΛΙΑ!

----------


## celeste

59. kollise pali i zygarioula

----------


## dominique

Χαίρεται και από εμένα,
λοιπόν πήγα πριν από 1,5 βδομάδα στην διαιτολόγο/διατροφολόγο και η ζυγαριά της έδειξε ότι έχω χάσει ακόμα 1 κιλάκι μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες...πάμε πολύ καλά  :Smile:  συνεχίζουμε σταθερά και δυνατά...Από την ημέρα που ξεκίνησα έχω χάσει ακριβός 7 κιλά  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σε όλους!!!!!!

αφού μας εφυγε το καλοκαιράκι, ήρθε ο καιρος να γυρίσουμε όλοι στη θέση μας!!!!
έχω πολύ καιρό να μπω και μπορώ να πω πως μου λειψατε πολύ!!!!!

βλέπω πως έχουμες πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα από τους περισσότερους εδω!
εγω δεν ήμουν κ τόσο καλή στις διακοπές μου, γιατί εφυγα με 84 και γυρισα με 86,5.....

μικρο το κακο θα μου πειτε, αφού εχω σταματησει τη διατροφη εδω και 2μιση μήνες και από τότε πραγματικα το είχα ρίξει πολύ έξω!!!!!

πολύ φαί, πάρα πολύ ποτό και γλυκάκιααααααα...!!!

Ηρθε το τελος όμως, αρχίζω δυναμικά από τη Δευτέρα (ήδη δηλαδή έχω κοψει τα πολλά πολλά, απλά Δευτέρα θα είναι επίσημη αρχή)

 :Smile:

----------


## LIDA_ed

Δηλώνω και γω επίσημη έναρξη με τα 87 κιλά μου!
Θα ενημερώνω για τις εξελίξεις. Ο στόχος μου αυτή τη φορά είναι πιο χαλαρός: 2 κιλά το μήνα. Έτσι σε 11 μήνες (μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι δηλαδή) να έχω χάσει 22 κιλά και να είμαι 65!!!

----------


## mag_ed

Δίκιο είχα που ανησυχούσα. Πήρα δύο κιλά και είμαι πάλι 76. Δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## tweetaki15

μην απογοητευεστε βρε κοριτσια το καλοκαιρι εχει πειρασμους κ δεν πειραζει καλο μας εκανε που ξεφυγαμε λιγο.........κ γω παραμενω στα 65κ.........υπομονουλα λιγο κ παλι θα βρουμε το ρυθμο μας.

----------


## moonshine

Γεια σας, σήμερα γράφω για πρώτη φορά..
Σας διαβαζω πολύ καιρό, κ εχω την αίσθηση πως η παρέα σας θα με βοηθησει πολυ  :Smile: 
Σημερινό ζύγισμα: 84.7

ΥΓ: Μία ερωτησούλα πως βάζω δεκαδικά ψηφία στην υπογραφή μου?  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## mag_ed

Κοντεύω να σκάσω. Ο άντρας μου έχασε τρία κιλά στις διακοπές και έτρωγε τα πάντα και χωρίς να προσέχει. Αδικία !!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

καλημερουδιαααααααααααα παρασκευη σημερααα ΟΛΕ....!

-1 Κιλο σε 1 1/2 βδομαδα...χανω λιγο πιο αργα αλλα χανω τουλαχιστο το κατι τοις μου ας ειναι

----------


## dominique

Καλημέρα και από εμένα, 
Λοιπόν πήγα διατροφολόγο και έχασα ακόμα 400γρ. χεχεχε και τώρα είμαι 71 ακριβός?σε εμένα νομίζω κολλάει η παροιμία που λέει φασούλι φασούλι γεμίζει το σακούλι αφού κάθε φορά που πάω διατροφολόγο χάνω ένα μέσο όρο 700γρ?όπως και να έχει αν τα βάλω κάτω έχω χάσει από τις 08/04/2009 7κιλά και από ότι φαίνεται και από την λιπομέτρηση και τα 7 κιλά ήταν λίπος...Πολύ αργά αλλά σταθερά?

----------


## DEPON

ανοδος ανοδος!!

δεν το συζητω.....  :Smile: 

Ομως σας το λεω μεσα απο την καρδια μου , αν δεν ειχα και εσας δεν θα ειχα δυναμη να ξανασυνεχισω!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by DEPON_
> 
> ανοδος ανοδος!!
> 
> δεν το συζητω..... 
> 
> Ομως σας το λεω μεσα απο την καρδια μου , αν δεν ειχα και εσας δεν θα ειχα δυναμη να ξανασυνεχισω!!


Ό,τι ανεβαίνει,κατεβαίνει,καλή μου,ειδικά όταν είναι στο χέρι μας!
Όχι εμείς...ο καλός δυνατός εαυτός σου και τα όνειρα του,σ'ενδυναμώνουν να συνεχίσεις!
Χαίρομαι που σε ακούω έτσι!Ποιός σε πιάνει βέβαια τώρα εσένα,που θα μας Ιθακιστείς κι οσονούπω...
ʼντε,δεν πτοούμαστε!Ακάθεκτες,συνεχ ίζουμε,ε;  :Wink: Κι αν είναι στα κοντά η στην Ελλάδα κάθοδος,καλό ταξίδι!

----------


## funny

89.2 καλα ξεκινησε ο μηνας εφυγε το 9 απο μπροστα

----------


## funny

πως θα αλλαξω το τικερακι να μην βλεπω το 9


αργησα αλλα τα καταφερα

----------


## alikaki_ed

- 600 γρ αυτή την εβδομάδα.
όχι κ τόσο καλα  :Frown: 
νομίζω ότι τα χάπια δν με πιάνουν πια

----------


## thelxi

ψυχούλα μου
μήν είσια τόσο αυστηρή με το σώμα σου
σκέψου ότι οτιδήποτε θέλει το χρόνο του

----------


## thelxi

έτσι για να σου δώσω κουράγιο
εγώ ξεκινώ σήμερα και είμαι 83,4 !! κιλάκια

----------


## DEPON

και εγω σημερα ειμαι ακριβως 83,4!!

----------


## DEPON

ναντινακι μου να εισαι παντα καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## gianna266

Καλημέρα paliopaido, εδώ είμαι πάλι, ήμουν σε άδεια γιαυτό και άργησα τόσες μέρες να απαντήσω, η δίαιτα που κάνω (έμενα τουλάχιστον?) μου φαίνεται πολύ εύκολη, σήμερα είμαι 71kg από 86,5kg και συνεχίζω!!! Έχω 5 γεύματα την μέρα, το πρωί από τα διάφορα γεύματα που μου έχει βάλει εγώ έχω διαλέξει μια κούπα γάλα με κονφλέικς, μετά έχω φρούτο, το μεσημέρι ότι φαγητό υπάρχει αλλά το πολύ μέχρι 250gr χωρίς ψωμί, με άφθονη σαλάτα, μετά πάλι φρούτο και το βράδυ αν πεινάσω πάλι έχει κάποιες επιλογές να κάνω.
Την διατηρώ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ!!!
Δηλαδή μου έχει πει να τρώω ένα γλυκό την εβδομάδα αλλά εγώ εδώ και 2,5 μήνες τώρα έχω φάει μόνο 3 φορές αντί για 12 και ποτέ δεν έφτασα τα 250gr φαγητού!

Πάντως αυτό που κατάλαβα και μου είπε και η ίδια η διαιτολόγος μου, δεν είναι πως είναι αυτήν τόσο φοβερή γιατρός και κάνει μαγικά, γιατί όπου και να πήγαινα τα κιλά θα τα έχανα, αλλά η απόφαση η δική μου να αλλάξω επιτέλους διατροφικές συνήθειες, και ότι κάθε άνθρωπος έχει άλλες διατροφικές συνήθειες και χρειάζεται άλλη βοήθεια (ψυχολογική εννοώ?)

Έχω ραντεβού στο τέλος της εβδομάδας για να ζυγιστώ?  :Wink:

----------


## mag_ed

Σήμερα Δευτέρα, 7/09/2009 και επέλεξα να μη ζυγιστώ για να μην απογοητευθώ. Θα τα ξαναπούμε την επόμενη Δευτέρα.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αλλο ενα κιλακι μειον!!

----------


## moonshine

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!
Σήμερα έχω γενέθλια, και το καλύτερο δώρο ειναι πως είμαι μειον 2,2 κιλά.. (82.5)
Βεβαια ήμουν αδιάθετη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, αλλα κάτι έχασα θέλω να πιστεύω..

Σήμερα το βράδυ θα βγούμε για φαγητό κ θα το ευχαριστηθώ!
Χωρις τυψεις απο τη μία και χωρις υπερβολές απο την άλλη  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by moonshine_
> 
> Σήμερα έχω γενέθλια, και το καλύτερο δώρο ειναι πως είμαι μειον 2,2 κιλά.. (82.5)


Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα,φεγγαρένια κι ό,τι λαχταρά η ψυχούλα σου να σου τα φέρει η νεράιδα σου!
Κι αν είναι απασχολημένη ή τεμπελιάσει,καλά κάνεις και ξεκίνησες να πραγματοποιείς μόνη σου τις ευχές σου.
Ήδη τα πας μια χαρά!Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!Δώσε της μερικά κιλάκια παραπάνω ν'αντεξει το άγχος αποχωρισμού...
Να έχεις μια υπέροχη μέρα γενεθλίων(και νύχτα ιδιαίτερα!)Φιλάκια γιορτινά!

----------


## moltia

καλησπερα σε ολους και ολες .. μπαινω και στο αγωνα το διαδικτυακο πλεον.χεχε... εχω κολλησει και γω η καημενη καιρο σε αυτα τα κιλλα...καλη υπομονη και καλη συνεχεια σε ολες και ολους ..

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by moltia_
> καλησπερα σε ολους και ολες .. μπαινω και στο αγωνα το διαδικτυακο πλεον.χεχε... εχω κολλησει και γω η καημενη καιρο σε αυτα τα κιλλα...καλη υπομονη και καλη συνεχεια σε ολες και ολους ..



ελα μολτια μου και το κολληματακι ειναι στο προγραμμα ετσι?ειδικα με τοση απωλεια που ειχες.χιλια μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο..γι α πες σε ποσο καιρο ολο αυτο το θαυμα?καμια συμβουλη για μας τις αρχαριες?

----------


## petallouditsaa

-1 κιλακι ακομα

----------


## petra_ed

Εγώ δεν έχω χάσει τπτ  :Frown:  ακόμα, ήθελα να δω όμως αν θα φανεί το tickerακι μου!

----------


## joval

Καλησπερα σε ολους,σας εχασα για λιγο αλλα ετρεχα σαν να μην πω τι! Το καλο ειναι πως με το τρεξιμο χωρις διαιτα απλα επειδη δεν υπηρχε χρονος για φαι εχασα αλλα 2 κιλα,μια χαρα λοιπον!!
petra μην στεναχωριεσαι θα γινει και η αρχη σου,υπομονη! Α! και ωραιο ticker

----------


## moltia

χεχε οντως petallouditsaa και αυτο ειναι στο προγραμμα ... αλλα παντα οσες φορες εχω κολλησει ειναι σπασιμο νευρων και τεστ αντοχων.λολ.. αρχισα πασχα το 2007 εχασα 15 κιλα εκανα ενα μεγααααλο break kana 6 μηνο και ξαναρχισα των αγωνα τον περασμενο οκτωμβριο οπου και συνεχιζω με τα κολληματακια και τα break μου..πολυ πολυ μικροτερα αλλα χρειαζονται κ αυτα.. εμενα αυτο που με βοηθησε προσωπικα παρα πολυ ηταν που μπηκαν στο προγραμα δουλειες σχολη τρεχαματα χομπι και γενικα να μην παλουκονομαι καθολου εννοειτε επιμονη και υπομονη..και το κλασικα μικροτερο ρουχο κρυμενο στην ντουλαπα για στοχο.. αυτο κ ααααν με βοηθησε καποιες φορες...χεχχεεχε

----------


## mag_ed

14/09

Σήμερα το πρώι ζυγίστηκα. Έφτασα στα 73 κιλά και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη. Έλπίζω να μη σταματήσω τώρα γιατί είναι κρίμα να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τα κιλά σαν ανανσασέρ. Βαρέθηκα να προσέχω, να χάνω και να ξαναπέρνω κιλά και μετά πάλι να ξεκινώ δίαιτες και μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## Machi

να και τα δικά μου αποτελέσματα: -2,1 (!!!)/ 14/9

----------


## Lemon_ed

-700 γραμμαρια
Θα ηθελα να εχανα και κατι παραπανω, αλλα οκ, ειναι σε λογικα πλαισια η απωλεια.
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## dream_ed

καλημερα σε ολους!!
χαθηκα 1 βδομαδα και κατι αλλα επιστρεφω ελπιζω δριμυτερη...
χωρισμενη μετα απο 3ετη σχεση,μετεωρη οσον αφορα τη δουλεια μου και βαρυτερη φανταζομαι κατα καποια κιλα(που ελπιζω να φυγουν γρηγορα ξανα..),μπαινω ξανα στον αγωνα!!1 βδομαδα διατροφη οτι να ναι.ξεκινησα χωρις να τρωω τιποτα 2 μερες και εφτασα 113,5.μετα ομως το ξεφτιλισα.....φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω ακομα.αλλα χαλια λεμε!!!!!!ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΞΑΝΑ!!για ν' αλλαξει κ η ψυχολογια μου.....
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΞΑΝΑ!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλη αρχη dream μου  :Smile:

----------


## dream_ed

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!και σε σενα καλη συνεχεια!!ευτυχως με αυτο το φορουμ νομιζω οτι θα μπω ξανα στον αγωνα και θα τα καταφερω καποια στιγμη!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Κορίτσια να σας αναφέρω τις προόδους μου και ας μην είναι Παρασκευή (θα το κάνω όποτε έχω ραντεβού με το διαιτολόγο μου και σήμερα έχω!). 
Λοιπόν μετά από μία ακριβώς εβδομάδα (ξεκίνησα Πέμπτη και σήμερα είναι Πέμπτη) από 88,6 η ζυγαριά μου έδειξε 85,8!
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη με απώλεια 2,8 κιλά! 
Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι θα μου πει κι εκείνος σήμερα!

----------


## irenevaladia

Εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί: 60,6
Και συνεχίζουμε!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!

*Text*

----------


## petallouditsaa

τα νευρα μου τα χαπια που και ενα ταξι να φυγω......

ενω συνεχιζω κανονικοτατα διατροφη η κολοζυγαρια με εδειξε 800 γρ πανω!!!!!!

ελεος.... μαλλον ειναι επειδη θα αδιαθετισω!!!!!
ελεος με αυτη την περιοδο !τωρα δεν μπορω να ξερω αν εχασα και ποσο η αν κολλησε...αντε να ερθει να φυγει να ξερω τι κανω

ουφφφφφφφφφ απογοητευση

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλημερα! Εγω επιτελους μετα απο αρκετες μερες ειμαι -2κιλα!!!!!

----------


## Machi

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος!!
Λοιπόν είμαι 78,5 ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!!! (-1,5)
Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!επιτελους ειμαι σε καλο δρομο μετα απο πολλα χρονια!!
σημερα λεω να ξεκινησω και aqua aerobic!!

----------


## mag_ed

Δευτέρα σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, αλλά λέω να μην ζυγιστώ. Μετά τις κραιπάλες τους Σαββατοκύριακου και το έντονο πρόβλημα δυσκοιλιότητας που έχω αυτή την περίοδο θα έχω πάρει κιλά και δε θέλω να απογοητευθώ. Θα ζυγιστώ την Τετάρτη ή και αργότερα.

----------


## Lemon_ed

-900 γρ. Απο 56,2 στα 55,3.

----------


## dream_ed

ανυπομονω......μετανιωνω που ξεφυγα αλλα λογω χωρισμου δεν ειχα το νου μου σε ολα αλλα προσπαθω να ανΑσυγκροτηθω και να συνεχισω...σημερα εκανα πολλα ονειρα και ελπιζω να γινουν πραγματικοτητα...
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΡΑΓΕ;;αναρωτιεμαι...

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by dream_
> ανυπομονω......μετανιωνω που ξεφυγα αλλα λογω χωρισμου δεν ειχα το νου μου σε ολα αλλα προσπαθω να ανΑσυγκροτηθω και να συνεχισω...σημερα εκανα πολλα ονειρα και ελπιζω να γινουν πραγματικοτητα...
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΡΑΓΕ;;αναρωτιεμαι...


θΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ...και εγω ετσι ημουν χθες επειδη ξεφυγα..ξεχνα τα ολα ...προχωραμε...!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> 
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!επιτελους ειμαι σε καλο δρομο μετα απο πολλα χρονια!!
> σημερα λεω να ξεκινησω και aqua aerobic!!


Μπράβο,χαρά μου!Πολύ μου αρέσει που σε ακούω τελευταία τόσο ανεβασμένη!
Καλό ξεκίνημα και στο aqua aerobic σου!Σκίσε την πισίνα και βούλωσε όλα τα στόματα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> 
> Κορίτσια να σας αναφέρω τις προόδους μου και ας μην είναι Παρασκευή (θα το κάνω όποτε έχω ραντεβού με το διαιτολόγο μου και σήμερα έχω!). 
> Λοιπόν μετά από μία ακριβώς εβδομάδα (ξεκίνησα Πέμπτη και σήμερα είναι Πέμπτη) από 88,6 η ζυγαριά μου έδειξε 85,8!
> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη με απώλεια 2,8 κιλά! 
> Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι θα μου πει κι εκείνος σήμερα!


Λινταλένια μου,παραπονιάρα,μια χαρά σε βρίσκω!
Αν και πέρασαν μέρες,τι είπε ο διαιτολόγος σου;
Πάντως αν δεν χάσεις εξίσου την εβδομάδα αυτή,κανόνισε να πεις τίποτα!
ʼκουσ'εκεί 2,8 κιλά για κάποια στα ογδόντα κάτι της κιλά!Μια χαρά τα πας!Ασουπή!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by dream_
> 
> ανυπομονω......μετανιωνω που ξεφυγα αλλα λογω χωρισμου δεν ειχα το νου μου σε ολα αλλα προσπαθω να ανΑσυγκροτηθω και να συνεχισω...σημερα εκανα πολλα ονειρα και ελπιζω να γινουν πραγματικοτητα...
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΡΑΓΕ;;αναρωτιεμαι...


Δύσκολο πράγμα ο χωρισμός,ειδικά όταν δεν τον επιθυμούμε,αλλά θα επιβιώσουμε,ονειρένια μου!
Ας πιάσουμε τα όνειρα σου ένα ένα με τη σειρά προτεραιότητας κι ας εστιάσουμε στην πραγμάτωση τους!
Δε νομίζω κανείς να μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα(αν και μερικές το δηλώνουν για μετά τις δύο...)Σημασία έχει να κάνεις 
το καλύτερο δυνατό σου την εκάστοτε στιγμή!Κι αν ενίοτε κάνεις κάτι λιγότερο ή ακόμα και το χειρότερο σου,να σου υπενθυμίζεις
την ανθρώπινη σου υπόσταση,να γυρνάς το συντομότερο δυνατόν σελίδα και να προχωράς το βιβλίο της ζωής σου στο αίσιο τέλος του!
'Ασχετο: αυτό το φιμωμένο σου για τικεράκι δε σε πνίγει;Μήπως να βάζαμε κάτι που θα απελευθέρωνε τα πετάγματα σου;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Συγχαρητήρια και φιλιά σ'όλα τα αδυνατισμένα μου πλασματάκια εδώ μέσα!
Εβδομάδα την εβδομάδα,όλο και πιο κοντά στο στόχο σας!
Καλή δύναμη και για τη συνέχεια!Γερά με τσαμπουκά,κοριτσάρες μου!

----------


## Pinocchio

Κοριτσακια φανερα αδυνατισμενα και ταυτοχρονα στρουμπουλουδικα πολυ καλημερα σας. Τι ειναι ρε παιδια μερικα κιλακια για χασιμο? Τιποτα δεν ειναι. Ολες θα τα καταφερουμε. Αλλες πιο γρηγορα και αλλες πιο αργα. Και τι εγινε? Τοσα χρονια ζουσαμε στα παχη μας στα καλλη μας. Τωρα που το πηραμε αποφαση θα κολλησουμε? Μη χειροτερα......

Εγω κοριτσια και αγορια δεν ζυγιζομαι διοτι εναμιση χρονο τωρα η ζυγαρια ειναι σταθερη στα 74-75. Οχι οτι κανω διαιτα, μην φανταστειτε οτι ζω με παξυμαδακια και σαλατουλες... Εχω αφαιθει λιγο χωρις να παρω κιλα φυσικα. Περμενω τη θεια φωτιση μπας και ξαναμπω στο κλαμπ της διαιτας.........

----------


## dream_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dream_
> 
> ανυπομονω......μετανιωνω που ξεφυγα αλλα λογω χωρισμου δεν ειχα το νου μου σε ολα αλλα προσπαθω να ανΑσυγκροτηθω και να συνεχισω...σημερα εκανα πολλα ονειρα και ελπιζω να γινουν πραγματικοτητα...
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΡΑΓΕ;;αναρωτιεμαι...
> ...


καλημερα!!!!!!!!!ευχαριστω πολυ για τη δυναμη που μου δινεις!!!το τικερακι ειναι φιμωμενο για να μην τρωει γλυκα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη έως και σήμερα δεν έχω καταφέρει να χάσω γραμμάριο?
Για 3 μουστοκούλουρα και 3 τουλουμπάκια που έφαγα?
Τα νεύρα μου τσατάλια!

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα το πρωί πάλι 60,6 ? ενώ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα με έδειξε και 60,2 ? σνιφφφφφ?

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε όλους!!!!

εχω χαθει παλι λιγο απο την παρεα γιατι με εχουν φαει οι δρομοι και η δουλιεα...

ειμαι σταθερη στα 86,8 εδω και 2 εβδομαδες, αλλα δεν κανω και καποια προσπαθεια ειναι η αληθεια..
μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω αρχισει καποια διατροφη, ισα ισα το εχω παραξηλώσει....

για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερωνωωωωω

φιλια πολλα!

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλησπέρα Σήμερα αρχίζω και σήμερα αδιαθέτησα :P
είμαι στα 133 κιλά 
καλή συνέχεια σε όλες
φιλιά*

----------


## dream_ed

καραμελιτσα καλη αρχη και σε10 μερες θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα που θα τελειωσει κ η περιοδος εντελως και ξεπρηστεις!!!
γερααα!!!!!!!

----------


## mag_ed

Παρασκευή 25/9

Αποφάσισα ότι η Παρασκευή είναι καλύτερη μέρα για ζύγισμα. Μου ανεβάζει τη διάθεση να βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα της δίαιτας και φυσικά είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν προσέχω και πάντα τη Δευτέρα είμαι στα χειρότερά μου.

Σήμερα είμαι 72 κιλά. Νομίζω ότι μόλις κατορθώσω να δω τη δεκάδα του 60 στη ζυγαριά θα νιώσω πολύ καλύτερα. Εξάλλου ξέρω καλά πως 58 κιλά είναι υπερβολικά αισιόδοξος στόχος. Στα 62-63 θα νιώθω μια χαρά.

----------


## LIDA_ed

mag πως τα κατάφερες?

----------


## mag_ed

Έχω ξεκινήσει από τον Ιούλιο, χωρίς όμως να είμαι πολύ συνεπής. Το Σεπτέμβριο πρόσεξα λίγο περισσότερο την ποιότητα της τροφής μου και προσπαθώ να κάνω λίγο διάδρομο. Με βοήθησαν τα ρεντουκτίλ να ελέγξω την πείνα μου και τώρα τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα για μένα. Βέβαια το Σαββατοκύριακο το παρακάνω όπως θα δεις και στην καταγραφή του τι τρώω

----------


## petallouditsaa

κοριτσια -1κιλο και ειμαι στην πρωτη μερα αδιαθετη..μου φαινεται το κολλημα την περασμενη βδομαδα ηταν κατακρατηση και μαλλων με το τελος της περιοδου θα φυγουν και αλλα ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεε ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενηηηηηηηηηηη

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by dream_
> καραμελιτσα καλη αρχη και σε10 μερες θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα που θα τελειωσει κ η περιοδος εντελως και ξεπρηστεις!!!
> γερααα!!!!!!!



*να είσαι καλά κοριτσάκι μου, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ*

----------


## Machi

28/09/09 77.7 (- 800)

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα το πρωί ζυγίστηκα 60,4.
Την Παρασκευή έχω πάλι διαιτολόγο.

----------


## LIDA_ed

Σήμερα που έχω διαιτολόγο, ζυγίστηκα. 
84,4! Πάει και άλλο κιλάκι, άδικα ανησυχούσα, υπομονή θέλει και να μην ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα γιατί απογοητεύομαι.
Πάω να αλλάξω το τικεράκι.

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Σήμερα που έχω διαιτολόγο, ζυγίστηκα. 
> 84,4! Πάει και άλλο κιλάκι, άδικα ανησυχούσα, υπομονή θέλει και να μην ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα γιατί απογοητεύομαι.
> Πάω να αλλάξω το τικεράκι.


Μπράβο σου!
Καλή συνέχεια!
Το χεις!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Ευχαριστώ καλή μου irenevaladia !!

----------


## karamela_ed

*μπράβο κορίτσια, 
εγώ ζυγίζομαι καθε μερα
μπορω να πω οτι μου κανει καλό γιατι ξερω τι με παχαίνει οταν κανω κατι διαφορετικό, 
την Παρασκευή θα σας πω ακριβώς πόσα εχασα γιατι θα εχω ξεφουσκώσει τελείως λόγω περιόδου*

----------


## dream_ed

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΗΣΩ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ
ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΜΕ 94,8 ΚΙΛΑ (ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ - ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ)
ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΩ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM
ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ UP MOY ΜΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΑ 90 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ
ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΟ (ΤΩΝ ΚΙΛΩΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ)
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ 67 - 68 ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΘΕΑ!!!!!!!
ΠΡΟΧΩΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΕΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by dream_
> ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΗΣΩ ΤΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dream μου το ειχα παθει και εγω αυτο την προπερασμενη βδομαδα μην στεναχωριεσαι..απλα συνεχισε και θα φυγουν τα ΣΚΑΣΜΕΝΑ

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα είχα διαιτολόγο και ζυγίστηκα 60,1 παρόλο το θέμα της δυσκοιλιότητας.
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!
Πιστεύω πως η επόμενη επίσκεψη θα είναι και η τελευταία.
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους!!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

Αντε με πολυ αιμα δακρυα και ιδρωτα εφυγε ακομη ενα κιλακι 

γιουυυυυυυχουυυυυυ! :Smile:

----------


## mag_ed

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 2/10/2009

71 ΚΙΛΑ

----------


## dreamOn

Αντε, να γραψει και το ψαρι. 
Δευτερα ξεκινησα οπότε δεν εχω κλεισει βδομαδα και η ζυγαρια το πρωι με φιλοδωρησε -1,5. 
Tres bien και αν δεν ξυπναγα με πονολαιμο κι αυτο τον πονοκεφαλο σημερα θα ηταν μια πολυ ωραιαιαιαιαιαιαια μέρα :-)

----------


## irenevaladia

59,5!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Machi

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!
Μειον εννιακόσια γραμμαριακια ακόμα!!!!

----------


## yoko

70,5  :Smile:

----------


## Lemon_ed

-600 γραμ. Απο 54,2 στα 53,6

----------


## Machi

Μπράβο σε όλες μας!!
Αλλά που έχετε χαθεί??
Για εμφανιστείτε να γιορτάσουμε τις απώλειες!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε όλους σας!!!
παει καιρός που έχω να μπώ, αλλά τα νεα δεδομενα στη ζωή μου με δυσκολεύουν να μπω στο νετ (βλέπε πρωινη δουλειά αλλά και απογευματινή...)

λοιπον, σημερα έκανα την κίηση να ανεβω στη ζυγαριτσα μου, να δω τι έχει να μου πει μετα από 2 βδομαδες που είχα να τη δω...

αποτελεσμα?

82,9!!!!!! από την αρχη της προσπάθειας μου, από το Φλεβαρη δλδ, δεν τα ειχα φτασει!!!!  :Smile: 

η πλακα ειναι, πως μεχρι στιγμής δεν έχω αξιωθει να αρχισω διατροφή και πραγματικα τρωω αρκετα...
δε πειραζει δε πειραζει!!!!

εγω το χαρηκα παντωωωωωως!!!

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ
ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟ
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΠΟ 94,8 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΗΓΑ 93!!!!!!!!! ΟH YES
EIXA ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΤΕΚΑ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ 95,4
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΧΑΣΙΜΟ ΚΙΛΩΝ 2,4 ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 
ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ KEEP GOING

----------


## basia

μπραβο αννεζινα μου, η προσπαθεια σου δικαιωνεται και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο, κρατα γερα και μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα θα εισαι μια κουκλα

----------


## ANNEZINA

BΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ
ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΘΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΡΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΙ 
ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΦΩΤΟ
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## Erfolg

γεια σε ολους!καλη συνεχεια στην διατροφη σας...ξεκινησα διατροφη με διαιτολογο στις 6 του μηνος.θα πηγαινω καθε δευτερα.θελω να φτασω τα 55.ειμαι κοντουλα... :Smile: ημουν 71.6 την δευτερα και θα δω για αποτελεσματα την αλλη εβδομαδα!αυτη τη φορα θα τα καταφερουμε...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλο ξεκινημα Erfolg!!!

----------


## dreamOn

2η εβδομαδα προγράμματος κι άλλο 1 κιλό πάει στην ευχή :-)

----------


## nifitsa

Γεια σας κορίτσια!!! Θέλω να μπω στην παρέα σας και να ξεκινήσω δυναμικά μαζί σας!!! 90 και πάμε!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Καλή αρχή nifitsa !

----------


## mag_ed

Γεια σου Νυφίτσα και καλή επιτυχία στις προσπάθειές σου.

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και δεν έχω χάσει καθόλου. Φυσικά έχω κάνει την ελεύθερη μέρα ελεύθερη εβδομάδα αλλά τέλος πάντων θα προσέξω λίγο περισσότερο αυτή την εβδομάδα. Δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω τη δίαιτα της ΥΟΚΟ. Παρόλο που μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή ιδέα να συνδυάζεις σωστά τις τροφές και να μην έχεις το άγχος των γραμμαρίων. Σε γενικές γραμμές προσπαθώ να μην ξεπερνώ τις 1000 θερμίδες και να κάνω διάδρομο όσο πιο συχνά μπορώ. Ξεκίνησα πάλι τη γιόγκα αλλά η εβδομάδα αυτή ήταν από τις χειρότερες.

----------


## pff

geia se olous eimai kainourgia sthn parea.......prospatho na xaso 7 kila edo kai arketo kairo alla tzifos.....eimai poli adinamos xaraktiras basika bariemai poli kai gi'auto troo exo arxisei diaita me ti skoni prevent peinao poli isos na einai kai sto mialo mou alla....thelei thisies apo sas loipon theoro oti perno dinami gia na sinexiso..eimai 57 kila kai stoxos ta 50..kali epitixia se olous emas pou prospathoume......................

----------


## mag_ed

Καλως ήρθες pff.
Προσπάθησε να γράφεις ελληνικά γιατί μας δυσκολεύουν τα γκρίκλις. Είμαστε και μεγάλοι άνθρωποι, καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## nifitsa

Γεια σου ppf!! Tί ύψος έχεις γιατί το 57 μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό νούμερο? Αλλά για να θέλεις να χάσεις θα έχεις κι εσυ τους λόγους σου... 
Καλώς ήρθες και καλή μας επιτυχία!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΠΑΛΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ!ΤΙ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΩ !ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?

ΑΝΤΕ ΜΩΡΗ ΠΙΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΛΙΓΟ  :Frown: 

κοριτσια ποσο καιρο κραταει το μπλοκο της ζυγαριας συνηθως?

----------


## Machi

75,9 !!! μείον 900 γραμμάρια (12/10/09)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

nifitsa μου αρεσει πολυ το τικερακι σου!!!!

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

<a href="http://www.xarakas.gr"><img src="http://www.xarakas.gr/other/line_line14_beg_girl01_time_1255233600_text_d4f1dd f6efece1e920f3f9f3f4dc20e5e4fe.gif"></a>

----------


## pff

δυστυχως ειμαι 1.60 κοντη δηλαδη...θελω να φτασω τα 50...τα ειχα φτασει πριν απο ενα χρονο αλλα τα ξαναπηρα γιατι ετρωγα σαν γουρουνι....

----------


## nifitsa

zwhtsa σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! Βεβαια καλο θα ηταν να αρχισει να κατεβαινει κι ολας οπως το δικο σου!! Θα φανει την παρασκευή αυτο που θα ζυγιστώ. Αντε ελπιζω να τα τερματισουμε όλες!!!

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ???
ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΚΑΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
PLEASE HELP

----------


## Erfolg

μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα διαιτας η πρωτη βασικα, εχασα 2.1κιλα...εφυγαν ολα τα υγραααααα.χαχαχαχα..στοχος τωρα 1 κιλο αν γινεται την εβδομαδα!με λιγη ασκησουλα ελπιζω να τα καταφερουμε.69.4 και παμεεε!!!! :Smile:

----------


## dreamOn

3η εβδομαδα διαιτας και αυτη την Παρασκευη η ζυγαριά εμεινε στα ίδια. Αρχισαμεεεεεεεε...
Θα ξαναζυγιστω Κυριακη πρωι και αν επιμενει στην αποψη της, από Δευτερα η κυβερνηση θα λαβει εκτακτα μέτρα, χα χα χα

----------


## mag_ed

Έχω τρεις εβδομάδες να χάσω έστω και 100 γραμμάρια. Φταίω βέβαια γιατί λιμοκτονώ πέντε μέρες και μετά τρώω αχαλίνωτα για δύο μέρες. Εξάλλου δεν κάνω κάποια συστηματική δίαιτα. Ελπίζω να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα αλλά δεν έχω και μεγάλη σιγουριά για τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Erfolg

ναι οντως με αυτο το προγραμμα λογικο να μην χασεις.ειναι πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες να ξεκινησεις συστηματικη διαιτα γιατι μονο ετσι θα χανεις σιγουρα!και μην σε ανησυχει καθολου.γιατι να μην εχεις σιγουρια για τον εαυτο σου;αν μπεις σε εναν ρυθμο υγειινης διατροφης ολα θα πανε καλα.αφου εχεις χασει ηδη 10 κιλα σιγουρα θα ξερεις ποια ειναι η υγειινη διατροφη!! :Smile: φιλακια.

----------


## petallouditsaa

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ

-1ΚG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΠΑΜΕΕΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## irenevaladia

Όταν γύρισα την Παρασκευή είδα 60,4.
Το περίμενα γιατί δε μπόρεσα με τίποτα να κάνω σωστό πρόγραμμα, κυρίως για λόγους ψυχολογικούς αλλά και γιατί τρώγαμε μόνο πρωινό και μόνο μία φορά την ημέρα.
Σήμερα το πρωί 60 ακριβώς.
Ελπίζω σύντομα να μπω πάλι στους ρυθμούς μου.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## Machi

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!

 :Frown:   :Frown:  -300 γραμμάρια (κλαψ!)

----------


## gkate

Καλησπερα ειμαι καινουρια στην παρεα.Ξεκινησα σημερα WW και ελπιζω να καταφερω να κατεβω απο τα 78 στα 60 κιλα. Παντως βασανιζομαι γυρω στα δεκα χρονια να φτασω στο ιδανικο μου βαρος. Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα τα καταφερω επιτελους και με την υποστηριξη τη δικη σας και του site. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## dreamOn

Καλως ηρθες και καλη αρχη gkate! Αν ακολουθησεις το προγραμμα και δεν απογοητευτεις με την πρωτη παρασπονδια αλλα επιμεινεις, ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα χασεις βαρος και θα βελτιωθει θεαματικα και η διαθεση και η υγεια και η εικονα σου βεβαια. Θελει υπομονη και επιμονη και δεν ξερω αν και πόσο σε παρηγορει αλλά δεν εισαι μονη - πολυ πιο πανω από το μισο του γυναικειου πληθυσμου ειμαστε σε διαιτα.

----------


## Erfolg

ναι καλη επιτυχια!περασε κ η δευτερη εβδομαδα.-600θερμιδες...καλα ειναι.ειμαι 68.8.ελπιζω την επομενη δευτερα να δω το 68!!ανυπομονω!καλη συνεχεια σε ολους.

----------


## gkate

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια και κυριως για την εμψυχωση. Ειναι οντως μια παρηγορια να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι η μονη που κανει διαιτα και υπαρχουν αλλοι τοσοι που μαλωνουν με τη ζυγαρια καθημερινα!(χιχι).Anyway, ξεκιναω με ηθικο ακμαιοτατο και μπορω να πω οτι η πρωτη μερα υπηρξε a huge success! Συνεχιζουμε με πυγμη!! Θα σας πω τα νεοτερα τη Δευτερα που ειναι το επομενο ζυγισμα(α, ναι παρεπιμπτοντως αποφασισα να ζυγιζομαι μια φορα την εβδομαδα κι οχι καθε μερα οπως συνηθιζα.Ειπαμε καινουρια αρχη με τη βοηθεια του site!).Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## irenevaladia

Εχθές στη διαιτολόγο 60,5 ? σήμερα στο σπίτι 59,9 ? άτιμη κατακράτηση, με το που αδιαθέτησα ? τσουπ μισό κιλό κάτω!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλημερα!!!ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!!
πλησιαζω τα 100 σιγα σιγα κοριτσια!!!
πιστευω και με το κολυμβητηριο που λεω να ξεκινησω να εχω πιο αμμεσα αποτελεσματα!!
φιλακια!!

----------


## basia

ζωητσα πας σουπερ, τρεχοντας,
μπραβο, πολυ καλη απωλεια για 3 μηνες, 16 κιλα, και εγω νομιζω καπου τοσα ειχα χασει στους 3 μηνες, και με σληβ, ξεκινησαμε και στα ιδια, αντε και μεχρι το Πασχα δεν θα σε γνωριζουν στο δρομο

----------


## Machi

δεν είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος βέβαια, αλλά λόγω του προχθεσινού απογοητευτικού αποτελέσματος αποφάσισα να ξαναζυγιστώ χτες... και ωωωω!!! 74,5 (γιουχου!!!!)
Θα μου είχε κάτσει φαίνεται το ινδικό που πλάκωσα την Κυριακή το βράδυ...(πρώτο ατόπημα μετά από εναμιση μήνα συνεχούς διαιτας).
Παρόλα αυτά εγώ κρατάω σαν αποτέλεσμα το 74,5 και συνεχίζω ... ακάθεκτη!!!!!!

----------


## myria90

gia sas... k ego ime kainourgia stn parea ksekinisa apo exthes ime 118 kg... kali sinexia... 

paidia kati asxeto pos vazete afta pou grafoun kato tin proodo sas thelo k egooooooo  :Smile:

----------


## dominique

Καλημέρα,
επανέρχομαι μετά από πολύ καιρό...
λοιπόν ο απολογισμός είναι ότι έχω χάσει ακόμα 1.5 κιλό... και τώρα είμαι στα 69,5 από τα 78,3 που ξεκίνησα από το Πάσχα. Είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένη με το σώμα μου αυτή τη στιγμή. Εκείνο όμως που με απασχολεί είναι που χάνω πάρα πολύ αργά μα πάρα πολύ αργά δηλαδή μπορεί να χάσω μόνο 0.5 κιλό κάθε 2 βδομάδες και πάω και 1,5 ώρα γυμναστήριο καθημερινά και τα σαββατοκύριακα, σκέφτομαι μήπως κάνω κάποιο λάθος στις ποσότητες που τρώω...όπως και να έχει σε γενικές γραμμές πάμε πολύ καλά.

----------


## dreamOn

-1 kg. αλλά λαβετε υποψιν οτι ειναι σούμα δυο εβδομαδων. Ενταξει, προχωραμε - αυτο εχει σημασία.

----------


## mtsek85

μπορω να πω πως τα κιλα μου δεν ειναι καθολου σταθερα..
πριν 2 βδ η ζυγαρια με εδειχνε 82.... το Σαββατο εδειχνε 86 και σημερα 89....

φρικη...

ξεκιναω απο σημερα να προσεχω τη διατροφη μου και απο Δευτερα μπαινω κανονικα σε προγραμμα..... με εχει παρει απο κατω γμτ γιατι τα τζινακια μου.... ειναι πολλους ποντους μακρυα για να τα βαλω.......

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλησπέρα κοριτσακια μου 
βλέπω τις απωλειες σας και χαίρομαι, μπράβο σας. 
εμένα μου ετυχαν κατι μικροπροβλήματα και δεν ειχα χρονο να μπω να σας πω εστω ενα γεια. 
φιλια σε ολες*

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα ακομη δυο κιλακια φυγαν!

Καλη συνεχεια σ ολους!

φιλια

----------


## petallouditsaa

-1 κιλακι ακομα yesssssssssssssssssssssss!  :Smile:

----------


## mag_ed

Δυστυχώς πήρα 1 κιλό

Παρόλο που κάνω αρκετή άσκηση δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τρώω σωστά. Έχω κρίσεις υπερφαγία που με κάνουν να νιώθω φοβερές τύψεις. Από σήμερα ξεκινώ τα Ρεντουκτίλ. Να δούμε μήπως ελέγξω λίγο τον εαυτό μου γιατί με βλέπω να γυρίζω όχι στα 80 αλλά στα 100.

----------


## MeroPony

Είμαι 69...πήρα 3 κιλά σε λιγότερο από 2 βδομάδες...φοβάμαι ότι θα αρχίσω πάλι να παίρνω την κάτω βόλτα και θα γίνω όπως πριν...! :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by MeroPony_
> Είμαι 69...πήρα 3 κιλά σε λιγότερο από 2 βδομάδες...φοβάμαι ότι θα αρχίσω πάλι να παίρνω την κάτω βόλτα και θα γίνω όπως πριν...!


Μη το βάζεις κάτω ? στο χέρι σου είναι ? μπορείς!!!
Εδώ είμαστε για να σε στηρίξουμε!

----------


## dreamOn

Η αποτιμηση των πρωτων 4 εβομαδων διαιτας ειναι 3,8. Καλά ειναι. Δεν εκανα κατι εξτριμ, δεν μπορω να πω οτι ζοριστηκα πολυ, ημουν στη φαση "απο το τιποτα καλη κι η Παναγιωταινα!" και πηρα κατι παραπανω απο "Παναγιωταινα", κατι "λογικο" (για τα χρονια μου και τις 1656 διαιτες που εχω κανει ολα αυτα τα χρόνια αλλα και για το διατροφικο στιλ που ακολουθησα χωρις κανενα "βοηθημα")

Δεν ειναι ο αριθμος ποιος ξερει τι. Ειναι η αισθηση! Και για καποιο λογο ολοι το βλεπουν - ξεφουσκωσα!

----------


## Machi

ΜΙΚΡΗ Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΛΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΡΡΡΡ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΟΠΙΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΣΙΛΙ!!!!!

----------


## fatty_ed

Συνήθως δε χωράω πουθενά...  :Frown: 
Μήπως χωράω στην παρέα σας??

Πριν τρεις μήνες άρχισα μια ακόμα μάχη με τα κιλά μου...
Παρά την... ντροπή του μεταβολισμού που διαθέτω (όχι αδίκως, οφείλω να πω!) καλά πάω, δεν έχω παράπονο!

Αν ξέρατε πόσο μ? έχετε βοηθήσει... Να?στε καλά!!  :Smile:

----------


## pff

γιεα σε ολους ειχα καιρο να μπω γιατι αν και ειπα να αρχισω διαιτα οχι μονο δεν εκανα αλλα πηρα και δυο κιλα απο την τελευταια φορα που μιλησα εδω ευτυχως τα ξαναχασα και ειμαι παλι 57 κιλα και σημερα εκανα παλι παρασπονδια και εφαγα παραπανω αλλα οπως λετε και εσεισ το σημαντικτερο εναι να ξερεις οτι με μια μερα δεν χανετε ο κοσμος αρκει την επομενη να συνεχιζεις το προγραμμα σου και να μην βρισκεις δικαιολογια για να ξεφευγεις και να τρως ο,τι βρεις μπροστα σου...καλη δυναμη και υπομονη σε ολους μας...πραγματικα νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου.....ευχαριστω

----------


## Erfolg

εννοειται πως δεν χανεται ο κοσμος!ακριβως αυτο.υπομονη.ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξεις τον τροπο ζωης σου.απο εκει που ετρωγες τα παντα να πρεπει να προσεχεις και το ειδος κ την ποσοτητα.πιστευω πως αν δεν το περασεις δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις.λοιπον.εκλεισα 3η εβδομαδα διαιτας!και τα πηγα πολυ καλα σε αντιθεση με την προηγουμενη εχασα 1.4.(67.4)ειμαι σουπερ ευχαριστημενη.καλη συνεχεια σε ολους κ σε ολες!ραντεβου την αλλη εβδοαμδα με λιγοτερα κιλα..

----------


## irenevaladia

Εχθές ζυγίστηκα 58 ακριβώς!
Δε πίστευα στα μάτια μου ? νόμιζα πως κοιμάμαι ακόμα ?
Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι μόνιμο ακόμα, οπότε δεν ενθουσιάζομαι ? συνεχίζω ακριβώς όπως και πριν

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο! Εγώ εχθές ξεκίνησα ( για 1899999 ... φορά δίαιτα) είμαι 74 κιλά! Την άλλη εβδομάδα εύχομαι να έχω χάσει κι εγώ κάτι από τα 10 κιλα που πρέπει να χάσω.
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους

----------


## petallouditsaa

κοριτσια σας ενημερωνω με μεγαλη χαρα και υπερηφανια οτι μολις εσβησα 20 κιλα απο το τικερακι μου ...δεν θελω να τα βλεπω...πανε φυγανε...συνεχιζω με νεα αρχικα κιλα.!!!
Πιο ωραιο φαινεται τωρα το τικερακι μου!!

----------


## mag_ed

IRENEVALADIA ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑ!!! ΕΦΘΑΣΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ. ΤΩΡΑ ΕΠΙΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΘΕΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΡΟΖΩΗΣ ΤΗ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ.Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ. ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΣΑΧΛΑΜΑΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΩ ΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ (ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΩ) ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΚΑΡΛΕΤ Ο ΧΑΡΑ: ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ

----------


## mag_ed

ΠΕΤΑΛΟΥΔΙΤΣΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ. ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## irenevaladia

Mag μου σε ευχαριστώ!
Είμαι συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξη με το αποτέλεσμα και προσπαθώ να εντάξω την σωστή και υγιεινή διατροφή στη ζωή μου.
Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω στη προσπάθεια που κάνεις ? θα το θελα πολύ!
Όλοι το έχουμε? μη νομίζεις, απλώς κάποιοι έχουμε «πιο μεγάλα μαστίγια» για τον εαυτό μας.
Π.χ. εχθές μαζί με το ρόφημα σοκολάτας μας σέρβιραν και πολλλλλαααααα καταπληκτικά βουτήματα.
Δεν πήρα ούτε ένα.
Όχι γιατί το ένα ποτέ δεν είναι ένα ? αλλά γιατί φοβήθηκα πως σε συνδυασμό με τη σοκολάτα σίγουρα θα ανακατεύουν.
Οπότε τα σνόμπαρα επιδεικτικά!
Λέτε τελικά να είναι καλό που έχω τόσο ευαίσθητο στομάχι?

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η πρωτη εβδομάδα της προσπαθειας μου κι ειχα απώλεια ο,5 κιλό, κάτι ειναι και αυτο γιατι ημουν αδιαθετη. 
πεταλουδίτσα συγχαρητήρια, συνεχισε γερα*

----------


## petallouditsaa

mag k karamelitsa μου ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενθαρυνση και συμπαρασταση σας..να ξερεται οτι ολες πολεμαμε ενα κοινο εχθρο..ολες μαζι μπορουμε...!αντε καλες απωλειες να εχουμε!!!!!!! φιλακια

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο κορίτσια! 
Εγώ το πρωί ζυγίζομαι και ο θεός βοηθός, τα λέμε αύριο είναι ακριβώς μία εβδομάδα και δεν έχω ζυγιστεί καθόλου. "Οχι οτι δεν αγωνιώ....
Ιδομεν

----------


## irenevaladia

Δε θέλω να ενθουσιάζομαι γιατί το 58 δε το είδα ξανά.
Είδα 59, είδα και 58,6.
Πιστεύω το 59 μπορώ να το κατοχυρώσω ? τι λέτε?

----------


## Erfolg

εγω αστα να πανε αυτην την εβδομαδα!χωρις καμια ατασθαλια φυσικα....με εδειξε 100γρ πανω λογω περιοδου!ειμαι στην μεση της κ μαλλον γι αυτο εδειξε τοσο δεν εξηγειται αλλιως....φιλακια πολλααα!ανυπομονω την αλλη εβδομαδα να δω αν οντως ηταν κατακρατηση...

----------


## Lily_ed

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα, έχασα 800γρ. δεν είναι και άσχημα αφού έχω κάνει και μικροατασθαλίες δυο τρεις φορές.
Την άλλη Τρίτη πάλι, θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι σωστή

----------


## device

δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να το γραψω εδω μια που δεν ειναι στο εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα αλλα απλα ενα πρωινο ζυγισμα

επιπλεον δεν ξερω ποσο κανονικο ειναι μια που δεν ηπια ουτε νερο πριν ζυγιστω και ισως οφειλεται σε απωλεια υγρων αλλα ειδα το 63.2 στη ζυγαρια και οσο να ναι χαρηκα πολυ

οκ ξερω οτι αυριο θα ειμαι περισσοτερο (αλλωστε και το 64.9 που ειχα μεχρι τωρα υπηρχαν μερες που η ζυγαρια εδειχνε 65.4)

τωρα τουλαχιστον ξερω οτι η ζυγαρια δεν θα δειξει πανω απο 64,5 οπότε λεω να αλλαξω και το τικερακι...

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η δευτερη εβδομάδα και εχασα 1,4*

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο karamela! ποιά δίαιτα κάνεις? από διαιτολόγο?

----------


## joval

Λοιπον επειδη εκανα γουρουνιες τωρα τελευταια και ανεβηκα αλλα δεν θελω καθολου να αλλαξω τικερακι θα βαλω ενα σαββατο τη ζυγαρια πανω στην τηλεοραση που θα εμφανιζεται ο γιουρι γκελερ και θα φωναξω κατεβα! κατεβα!.Την αλλη μερα που θα σηκωθω θα εχω χασει καμια 10αρια ε;Aντε καλο σας βραδυ!!

----------


## Lily_ed

χαχαχα ... κοντεύω να πέσω κάτω από τα γέλια! λές να το κάνω κι εγώ, μήπως και σταματήσει να με πιάνει πέινα κατά τις 12 τη νύχτα?

----------


## Machi

καλημέρα!!
Μπράβο σε όλες και σε όλους για τις απώλειες μας!


url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wESATKn/]

[/url]

----------


## device

Η ζυγαρια μου εδειξε 63,7

δεν ξερω τι φταιει και απο μερα σε μερα εχω εντονες διακυμανσεις, αλλα μια που ακολουθω σωστη διατροφη δεν επηρεαζομαι, αντιθετα το περιμενα οτι μισο κιλο +- ειναι λογικο να παιζει αφου εξαρταται απο το ποσο νερο ηπιες, αν πηγε τουαλετα κανεις κλπ

κραταω το 63.2 στο τικεράκι και συνεχιζω ....

----------


## Lily_ed

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζυγιστώ τη Τρίτη, τα έκανα θάλασσα σήμερα, αει στο καλό πιά!!

----------


## paliopaido

Παιδιά γεια σας για ακόμη μια φορά !!!

Ξαναξεκίνησα δίαιτα πριν 2 εβδομάδες (με διαιτολόγο αυτήν τη φορά)

Αρχικό βάρος (Παρασκευή 23/10/09) 107.4
Σημερινό (Παρασκευή 6/11/09) 105,5

Για την ιστορία να πώ ότι στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού θέλοντας να χάσω κάποια κιλά το έβαλα λίγο στο μυαλό μου (πήρα και reductil) και από το 106 έφτασα κούτσα-κούτσα και χωρίς πολύ αφοσίωση γύρω στον Σεπτέμβριο στα 100,2 kg.
Μετά η αφοσίωση μηδενίστηκε και εκτοξεύτηκα στα 107,4. Καλά να πάθω γιατί εγώ φταιω. 

Οπότε ξανά μανά και το κέφι συνεχίζεται. 

Αυτή την φορά (όπως και κάθε άλλη) είμαι δυστυχώς μισοαποφασισμένη αλλά θα δούμε......

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους μισοαποφασιμένους και απολύτως αποφασισμένους!!!!

Επόμενο ζύγισμα σε δύο εβδομάδες

----------


## Erfolg

μολις εκλεισα την 5η εβδομαδα και εχασα 1 κιλο...καλα ειναι νομιζω!καλη συνεχεια κ φιλια σε ολους!66.5

----------


## badgirl

γεια σας κ παλι...παλι δεν ζυγιστηκα...δινω κ λιγα ελαφρυντικα στον ευατο μου οτι ειχα εξοδους πολλες μαζεμενες και οτι δεν εχω καλη ζυγαρια δικη μου ωστε να ζυγιζομαι την ιδια ωρα κ γυμνη...αυριο ομως θα ζυγιστω κ ας ειμαι δυο κιλα ππανω. αν δε το κανω δε θα ξερω τι θα εχω χασει την επομενη βδομαδα...παλιοπαιδο μπορεις να ζυγιζεσαι κ μια φορα την εβδομαδα με τη διαιτα του διαιτολογου, δεν ειναι πολυ

----------


## Lily_ed

Εγώ δε θα ζυγιστώ σήμερα , θα θεωρήσω την εβδομάδα που πέρασε σα να μην υπήρχε, φοβάμαι οτι θα απογοητευτώ..
Την άλλη Τρίτη ζύγισμα

----------


## LIDA_ed

Lily πως τα έχασες όλα αυτά τα κιλά?

----------


## Lily_ed

Γειά σου Lidaki  :Smile: 

Αρχικά εννοείται οτι κι εγώ παλεύω χρόνια με τα κιλά μου, μια πέρνω μια χάνω. Από διαιτολόγους, χημικές κ.λ.π όλα τα έχω δοκιμάσει.
Περυσι τέτοια εποχή περίπου ξεκίνησα μια χημική δίαιτα,αυτή που κάθε ημέρα τρώς μόνο ένα είδος τροφής, κάποια κιλά έφυγαν μετά τα παράτησα, τα ξαναπηρα και ξεκίνησα διαιτολόγο. 
Κάτι φάνηκε να γίνεται αλλά πααααρα πολύ αργά ...

Μετά ήρθαν οι γιορτές και τα έκανα σαλάτα, μια ενα γλυκό, μια γιορτή , μια έχω προβλήματα, ξέρεις τώρα , δικαιολογία ψάχνω πάντα για να φάω.

Αμέσως μετα τις γιορτές έχω φτάσει 90 κιλά και ξεκινώ συνδιασμούς. Χάνω 5 κιλά σε 1 μήνα αλλά έχω ήδη κουραστεί γιατί είναι λίγο περίεργη δίαιτα. 
Τότε σε μια φλασιά αποφάσιζω να κόψω και το τσιγάρο και να αδυνατίσω, αφού είχα πολλά αναπνευστικά προβλήματα (κάπνιζα 10 χρόνια). Πέρνω 6 κιλά. Γιο - γιο που λέμε.

Σε μια κρίση σοβαρότητας αρχίζω την ʼτκινς και μέχι τον Ιούνιο (πάντα με ατασθαλίες) χάνω 11 συνολικά κιλά και με πολλά προβλήματα, πονοκεφάλους,ζαλάδες ,αυπνίες κ.λ.π. Σταματώ την ʼτκινς και από τότε είμαι πάνω κάτω.

Τώρα προσπαθώ πάλι και αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω τη WW (point system) όμως δεν έχω ακόμη προσαρμοστεί εντελώς και δε ξέρω αν θα τη συνεχίσω γιατί όλο και τη χαλάω στη πορεία. Θα δείξει.

Εσύ πώς πάς? (Μπήκα λίγο στο τόπικ του REductil, το πέρνεις κι εσύ?)

----------


## mtsek85

Καλησπερα σε όλους σας....!
Πραγματικα απογοητευθηκα..... Τελος Σεπτεμβρη που είχα ζυγιστει, ήμουν στα 82 κιλα... Τελεια!!!!!

Σημερα, μετα από 1μιση μήνα, είμαι στα 89... Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν εκανα τιποτα σωστο και λογικό να τα πάρω ετσι... Από αυριο αρχιζω να προσεχω περισσότερο παλι και γυμναστηριο μαζι!

Ας αλπίσουμς πως μέχρι να ερθει το καλοκαιρι θα εχω μπει στα καταραμενα μου τζιν...... Δε θελει πολυ για να μου μπουν.. να παο στα 70.....  :Frown:  19 κιλα κατω....

θα ενημερωνω όσο μπορω! φιλακια σε όλους και καλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## paliopaido

mtsek85 πόσο σε νιώθω.....

lily ομοίως... 

από προσπάθειες άλλο τίποτα και μία πάνω μία κάτω. Από αφοσίωση δε σε ένα πρόγραμμα σχεδόν μηδέν. Μία μέρα έτσι μία μέρα αλλιώς. 
Καμιά φορά μου έρχονται κλάματα δεν κάνω πλάκα...

lily όσο αφορά στο reductil επειδή το πήρα και εγώ να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι εκτός από τις εξετάσεις που πρέπει να κάνεις, εκτός από τις παρενέργειες που μπορεί να έχει η επίδραση του συνηθίζεται. Δηλαδή τον πρώτο μήνα θα έχεις πραγματική διαφορά στην όρεξη σου αλλά αυτό δεν θα ισχύσει για πάντα. Για εμένα που τα πήρα (και έσκασα και ένα κατοστάρικο!!!) τέσσερις μήνες αργότερα το αποτέλεσμα είναι μηδέν...

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους

----------


## Lily_ed

αχ paliopaido, τι τραβάμε γμτ.

Λες όχι για το reductil ε? να σου πώ δεν έχω διαβάσει και τα καλύτερα, όλοι έχουν προβλήματα και στο τέλος καταλήγουν στο ίδο σημείο.
Ετσι δε κάνουμε και με τις δίαιτες?

Τίποτα, αν δε το πάρουμε σοβαρά απόφαση θα γυρνάμε στο ίδιο σημείο και θα πεδευόμαστε άδικα...

Τελικά ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και έχω πάρει 1 κιλό. Το περίμενα γιατί τις τελευταίες μέρες παθαίνω νυκτερινές κρίσεις , ενώ όλη τη μέρα πηγαίνω μια χαρά.

Τώρα θεωρώ αυτή την έβδομάδα σα να μην υπήρξε, αρχίζω από την αρχή, κι ο θεός βοηθός .
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε όλους.

----------


## LIDA_ed

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> Γειά σου Lidaki 
> 
> Αρχικά εννοείται οτι κι εγώ παλεύω χρόνια με τα κιλά μου, μια πέρνω μια χάνω. Από διαιτολόγους, χημικές κ.λ.π όλα τα έχω δοκιμάσει.
> Περυσι τέτοια εποχή περίπου ξεκίνησα μια χημική δίαιτα,αυτή που κάθε ημέρα τρώς μόνο ένα είδος τροφής, κάποια κιλά έφυγαν μετά τα παράτησα, τα ξαναπηρα και ξεκίνησα διαιτολόγο. 
> Κάτι φάνηκε να γίνεται αλλά πααααρα πολύ αργά ...
> 
> Μετά ήρθαν οι γιορτές και τα έκανα σαλάτα, μια ενα γλυκό, μια γιορτή , μια έχω προβλήματα, ξέρεις τώρα , δικαιολογία ψάχνω πάντα για να φάω.
> 
> ...


Λίλυ μου από ότι καταλαβαίνω με την ʼτκινς έχασες τα περισσότερα από αυτά...
Εγώ γράφω απλά στο τόπικ του ρεντουκτίλ. Τα δοκίμασα για ένα φεγγάρι αλλά μου έκαναν πολλές παρενέργειες και τα σταμάτησα (είπαμε να αδυνατίσουμε όχι να πεθάνουμε).
Τώρα προσπαθώ γενικώς. Ξεκινάω μια δίαιτα, την σταματάω, ξεκινάω άλλη....
Προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τον εαυτό μου και να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα.
Λες να κάνω ʼτκινς (κι αυτήν την δοκίμασα στο παρελθόν αλλά είναι όντως πολύ κουραστική και μονότονη).
Και WW δοκίμασα να κάνω αλλά δεν μου πολυπήγε, είναι βεβαια καλή γιατί σ' αφήνει να τρως ότι επιθυμείς χωρίς προγράμματα και πιέσεις...
Τι να πω? Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, το θέμα είναι στο μυαλό μας.........αν το πάρει κανείς απόφαση όλα μπορεί να τα καταφέρει...

----------


## Machi

ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΣ, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΗΜΕΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ... ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΕΣ..

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lily_
> Γειά σου Lidaki 
> 
> Αρχικά εννοείται οτι κι εγώ παλεύω χρόνια με τα κιλά μου, μια πέρνω μια χάνω. Από διαιτολόγους, χημικές κ.λ.π όλα τα έχω δοκιμάσει.
> ...


Ναι σωστά η Ατκινς είναι πολύ κουραστική δίαιτα αν και με αυτή έχασα αρκετά κιλά, μου δημιούργησε, διάφορα προβλήματα, μεταξύ άλλων ζαλάδες, πονοκεφάλους, δυσκοιλιότητα, και γενικά μια άρρωστη διάθεση.

Νομίζω οτι πρέπει πρώτα να ρυθμίσουμε τα "μέσα μας" και κατόπιν να σκεφτούμε για δίαιτα...
Σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω πάλι διαιτολόγο.....τι να πω κι εγώ από το ένα στο άλλο...

----------


## LIDA_ed

Εγώ έχω γίνει το ρεζίλι των διαιτολόγων, θα μου βγει το όνομα και πια δεν θα με ξαναδεχτεί κανείς. Τους έχω επισκεφτεί όλους στα νότια και βόρεια προάστεια (μου μένουν τα δυτικά και ανατολικά, εκεί δεν έφτασε η χάρη μου).
Γι΄αυτό προσπαθώ τώρα μόνη μου προσπαθώντας να ξεκαθαρίσω τα "μέσα" μου όπως λες και συ Λίλυ, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα....

----------


## Lily_ed

Τι μας φταίνε κι αυτοί... Το ρόλο του "θαλαμόσκυλου" παίζουν, αφού έτσι κι αλλλιώς ποιά από έμάς δε ξέρει πάρα πολύ καλά τι πρέπει να κάνει για να αδυνατίσει? Απλά τους έχουμε για να μας ελέγχουν. 

Ο αγώνας όμως, τα δάκρυα, ο πόνος, η μοναξιά είναι δικά μας και εντελώς μοναχικά δυστυχώς. Και με αυτά πρέπει να αναμετρηθούμε...

Ούπς μ'επιασε το μελό μου πάλι απόψε..

----------


## karamela_ed

*κοριτσάκια μου γεια σας τι κάνετε? χθες ηταν η μερα ζυγισματος
και............................................ ................... δεν εχασα τιποτα :/*

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αχ αλλα 300 γραμμαρια και επιτελους θα δω δηψηφιο νουμερα.. μετα απο 2 χρονια!!!

----------


## sofia68

Μπραβο βρε zwhtsa !!!!
Κοιτα ποσο κοντα εισαι εσυ στο διψηφιο!!!
Ακριβως αυτο το στοχο εχω και εγω για αρχη εννοειται.
Να δω επιτελους διψηφιο και τι στον κοσμο!!!
Εχω δρομο αρκετο ομως...απο 138 σημερα εδειξε 118(δε ξερω να βαζω τικερακι  :Frown:  η ασχετη)

----------


## basia

ζωητσα μου συγχαρητηρια, πρεπει ηδη ολοι να τριβουν τα ματια τους(για κατι θειες λεω)
αντε και στο διψηφιο θα κανουμε παρτι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πατα πανω στο δικο μου και θα σε βγαλει στη σελιδα που φτιαχνεις τικερακια..
βρες τις εικονες που θελεις.. γραψε τα στοιχεια που σου ζηταει και μετα πατας create my ticker καπως ετσι νομιζω το γραφει και σου βγαζει καποιο κωδικο... πας εκει που γραφει BB code (used at forums where HTML is allowed) 
κανεις copy αυτο που γραφει απο κατω και μετα επιστρεφεις στο site εδω πας πινακας ελεγχου (ειναι πανω δεξια διπλα απο το αποσυνδεση), επιλεγεις επεξεργασια προφιλ και εκει που γραφει 
''Υπογραφή:
Η HTML είναι Εκτός
Κώδικας BB is Εντός ''

κανεις paste οτι αντεγραψες απο το προηγουμενο site.. ...
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by basia_
> ζωητσα μου συγχαρητηρια, πρεπει ηδη ολοι να τριβουν τα ματια τους(για κατι θειες λεω)
> αντε και στο διψηφιο θα κανουμε παρτι


ναι οντος βασια μου! θελοντας και μη τωρα μου λεει πως χανω! βεβαια δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ποσο γιατι οπως λεει με βλεπει καθε μερα, αλλα οκ βλεπει διαφορα..
αλλα πλεον σταματησα να ασχολουμαι μαζι της! απλως οταν πηγαινω φοραω ρουχα που τονιζουν ακομη πιο πολυ ποσο εχω χασει χαχαχα  :Smile: 
και εννοειτε σταματησε πλεον να κανει σχολια του τυπου.. τρωει πολυ η ζωη, τζαμπα εκανε επεμβαση... 
πλεον ολοι λενε ποσο λιγο τρωω και μεχρι και ο γιατρος ειπε πως τα παω πολυ καλα οποτε δεν την παιρνει να πει κατι, μιας και δεν συμβιβαζουν αυτα τα δυο να τρωω πολυ δλδ και να ομως να εχω χασει 19 κιλα....  :Smile:

----------


## sofia68

zwhtsa εφτασα ως το προφιλ, εκανα κοπι 
εκει στην υπογραφη αλλα τζιφος.Κατι κανω λαθος αλλα που θα μου παει...θα το βρω.
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου!  :Smile:

----------


## sofia68

ααααααααααα οχι τα καταφερα οκ!!!! ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## nevermore_ed

Πρώτο μου ποστ εδώ. Γεια σας παιδιά.

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα αλλά η καταραμένη ζυγαριά φτάνει μέχρι 140 κιλά. Πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 145 όμως. Θα σας ενημερώνω για την αδυνατιστική μου εξέλιξη κάθε Δευτέρα. Τα λέμε!

----------


## nevermore_ed

τεστ

----------


## LIDA_ed

> _Originally posted by nevermore_
> Πρώτο μου ποστ εδώ. Γεια σας παιδιά.
> 
> Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα αλλά η καταραμένη ζυγαριά φτάνει μέχρι 140 κιλά. Πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 145 όμως. Θα σας ενημερώνω για την αδυνατιστική μου εξέλιξη κάθε Δευτέρα. Τα λέμε!


Καλώς ήρθες nevermore!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλη αρχη nevermore μου ¨)

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλή αρχή και κουράγιο nevermore, όλα μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε , να είσαι καλά και καλώς ήρθες  :Smile:

----------


## sofia68

Καλως ηρθες nevermore  :Smile: 

Καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## Lily_ed

Τρίτη σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, αλλά δυστυχώς δε κουνήθηκε τίποτα  :Frown:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερααααα
ειμαι πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ χαρουμενη!!! επιτελους ειδα διψηφιο νουμερο στην ζυγαρια μου μετα απο 2 χρονια!!!
και ναι!! ειμαι 99.8!!!!!! μπορει να ειναι μονο 200 γραμμαρια κατω απο τα 100 αλλα και μονο που ειδα το 99 μπροστα,πεταξα!!!!

----------


## paliopaido

Μπράβο Ζωήτσα
και εις κατώτερα!!!!!

----------


## basia

ζωητσα μου συγχαρητηρια και παλι, πας σουπερ..........

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

σας ευχαριστω  :Smile: 
πρεπει να ξεκινησω ομως πιο συστηματικη γυμανστικη, προς το απρον απλως κανω 3 ωρες την βδομαδα λατιν χορο.. αλλα θελω να ξεκινησω κολυμβητηριο!!!! αν γινει και αυτο πιστευω θα εχω ακομη πιο καλα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## mtsek85

Για την ωρα, ζυγιστηκα χθες το πρωι και ειμαι στα 89 κιλακια...

χαλια η κατασταση...

προσπαθω να ακολουθησω τη διαιτα με το κοτοπουλο και το γιαουτι, για μια βδομαδα εστω... Αλλα δε μπορω κατα γραμμα.... Τωρα νεο ραντεβου μας την Κυριακη... κ ελπιζω να δω κατι λιγοτερο απο τα 89... γιατι εχει αρχισει να πεφτει το ηθικο μου, οσο σκεφτομαι παλι τα παλια.... Κια όοοοσο σκεφτομαι πως πριν 2 μηνες ημουν 84..... απογοητευομαι ακομα περισσοτερο απο τον εαυτο μου....

----------


## dream_ed

με θελετε ξανα στην παρεα σας;;;;ντρεπομαι νομιζω οτι μονο με την επαφη αυτη ισως μπορεσω να τα καταφερω.....
αλλαξα το τικερακι γιατι θελω να ξεκινησω ξανα σωστα και να βλεπω ποσα ειμαι ακριβως.ειμαι λιγο αχρηστη αλλα προσπαθω να μη με παρει απο κατω πολυ

----------


## DEPON

mtsek85 ,dream ......
μην στεναχωριομαστεεεεε!!!
......και εγω απο την κυρια αποτυχια ερχομαι...χαχχαχα!!
δεν ηθελα να πω τα κιλα μου πριν τα ξανακατεβασω ομως τελικα ναι θα σας πω .....
ανεβηκα στα 89το προηγουμενο σκ και σημερα 87,5 κοβοντας μονο το βραδυνο και σε μια μονο βδομαδουλα!


Αντε να μην το βαζουμε κατω.... ελατε να βαλουμε τα δυνατα μας !!

----------


## Lily_ed

Παιδιά κι εγώ εδώ είμαι, μη χολοσκάτε όλες προσπαθούμε προσπαθούμε, ε θα έχουμε και αποτυχίες.
Εχω από το τέλος Αυγούστου που δε χάνω γραμμάριο, και είμαι μια πάνω μια κάτω, τι να γίνει
θα προσπαθήσω ακόμη περισσότερο. 

Και να ξεφύγουμε λίγο δε χάλασε ο κόσμος, dream δεν είμαστε άχρηστες, mtsek δεν απογοητευόμαστε,
depon δε το βάζουμε κάτω!

Θα τα καταφέρουμε κορίτσια

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> 
> καλημερααααα
> ειμαι πολυ πολυ πολυ πολυ χαρουμενη!!! επιτελους ειδα διψηφιο νουμερο στην ζυγαρια μου μετα απο 2 χρονια!!!
> και ναι!! ειμαι 99.8!!!!!! μπορει να ειναι μονο 200 γραμμαρια κατω απο τα 100 αλλα και μονο που ειδα το 99 μπροστα,πεταξα!!!!





*WELCOME TO*

----------


## Machi

καλημέρα και από εμένα!
Μπράβο σε όλες και σε όλους για τις μικρές και τις μεγάλες απώλειες!
Εγώ είμαι στα μείον τριακόσια!!
Αντε.. Αρχικός στόχος το 6.. μπροστά και νομίζω ότι είναι ..κοντά! Μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα ίσως!
Το κακό είναι ότι έχω παρουσιάσει ένα πόνο στα γόνατα και δεν μπορώ να περπατάω κάθε μέρα....
Anyway, καλή συνέχεια to all of us..!  :Smile:  
url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wESATKn/]

[/url]

----------


## badgirl

συγχαρητηρια παιδια και ειδικα στη ζωη!!! ειναι τρομερο συναισθημα να ξεφευγεις απο τα ιδια σου τα κιλα ετσι? αχ αντε παμε γεραααααααααααααααααααα

σημερα 19 / 11 και μετα το περας της λαχανοσουπας: 90.9 κιλα. οχι 91. 90.9  :Big Grin:  αντε και στα 89.9 μου ευχομαι. σε μια βδομαδα κ μετα απο ελευθερη διατροφη τα λεμε αν κ θα αδιαθετησω οπου ναναι κ δε θα γυμναζομαι...οποτε δε το κοβω να χασω τιποτα

----------


## mag_ed

zwhtsa, συγχαρητήρια!!! Να' σαι πάντα χαρούμενη κι ευχαριστημένη γιατί κόπιασες γι αυτό το αποτέλεσμα και σου αξίζει.

----------


## valinor_9

eimai 72 kai 8elw na ftaso ta 50

----------


## mtsek85

δεν ειναι κανονικα η ημερα μου σημερα για ζηγισμα, αλλα απο περιέργια ανεβηκ.α...

Ας μου εξηγησει καποιος, για ενω εδω και 10 μερες έχω κοψει τα περιτά, εχω μεπι σε καλο προγραμμα διατροφής, παω gym, πινω πολυ νερο.... Η ζυγαρια μου απο 89 με εδειξε 90,5... Τι γινεται???????????? απογοητευση...

σνιφ σνιφ...

----------


## Lily_ed

Μη στενοχωριέσαι mtsek πολλοί παράγοντες μπορούν να κάνουν παροδικές διακυμάνσεις στο βάρος μας,
το έχω κι εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα, πχ. ο κύκλος μας με τις ορμόνες που εκρίνουμε ,
μπορεί να παιζει η ζυγαριά εως και 2 κιλά πάνω κάτω, το φαγητό μας, λίγο αλατισμένο περισσότερο να το φάμε, 
νάτη η κατακράτηση, το πώς λειτουργούμε όσον αφορά τις κενώσεις, και άλλα πολλά.
Μην απογοητεύεσαι λοιπόν, αν προσπαθείς σίγουρα θα φανεί κάποια στιγμή η απωλεια.

----------


## mtsek85

Το ελπίζω lily μου..... Μεγαλη απογοητευση παντως,....

Θα δουμε, επισημα αποτελεσματα την Κυριακη.... και βλεπουμε μετα...

----------


## basia

mtsek μου σιγουρα ηζυγαρια σου ειναι καλη?
στα ρουχα σου πως εισαι? νιωθεις πιο χαλαρα? εχεις ξεπριστει?

----------


## mtsek85

εχω 2 ζυγαριες στο σπιτι και εχουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα!!!!
Τα ρουχα μου ειναι περιοιυ στο ιδιο μοτιβο, αλλα ναι εχω ξεπριστει!!!

----------


## irenep

το πηρα αποφαση και ξεκινησα και παλι εδω και μια εβδομαδα. λοιπον, αν και ειχα ενα υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο (μονο 1!!!) εχασα δυο κιλακια!!!! μαλλον εφταιγε και η περιοδος. αλλα 7 μου μεινανε!!!! μακαρι να τα καταφερω... καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!!!

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> εχω 2 ζυγαριες στο σπιτι και εχουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα!!!!
> Τα ρουχα μου ειναι περιοιυ στο ιδιο μοτιβο, αλλα ναι εχω ξεπριστει!!!


τυχερη εισαι δεν πρεπει να κανεις υπολογισμους! εχω δυο δικες μου που λενε 2-3 κιλα πανω καθεμια. ειχα ομως συνηθισει να ζυγιζομαι στης αδελφης μου που δειχνει ακριβως οσα και του διαιτολογου (προφανως τα σωστα). αντι ομως να πηγαινοφερνω τη ζυγαρια ή να ζυγιζομαι ντυμενη εκανα το εξης: ζυγιζομαι στη δικια μου αλλαα αφαιρω τη διαφορα που εχει με της αΔΕΛΦης. οποτε ξερω το πραγματικο μου βαρος... και τωρα σκεφτομαι και γελαω οτι παλια απεφευγα τις ζυγαριες οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι...

τερμα τα ψεμματα σε 4 μερες εχει εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα κ το κοβω να ειμαι πανω και οχι κατω. αρχιζω διατροφη αυστηροτατη απο αυριο το πρωι. ελπιζω να εχω γυρισει και απο το ταξιδι για να ζυγιστω

----------


## paliopaido

Ζυγισμα Παρασκευή 20/11/2009 (σε διαιτολόγο) 104,3 (-1,2kg σε δύο εβδομάδες)
Συνολική απώλεια σε 4 εβδομάδες 3,7kg (είμαι ευχαριστημένη)
Επόμενο ζύγισμα σε δύο εβδομάδες (και ο Θέος βοήθος...)

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και καλή εβδομάδα....

----------


## mtsek85

Καλημερα σε όλους σας!!!

Χθες, μετα από 10 μερες διατροφης και αρχισαμε και γυμναστηριο, ανεβηκα.... Και τι να δω.... Σαββατο με εδειχνε 88 και σημερα 90!!! Η απογοητευση μου δεν περιγραφεται... Αλλα δε σταματω.... Θα δουμε ποσο θα το κρατησω, αλλα δε σταματαω για την ωρα.... Εχω 6μηνη συνδρομη για το γυμναστηριο και ορεξη να βαλω επιτελους τα τζιν μου!!! Ισως επειδη περιμένω να αδ. σε μια βδομαδα να ειχα αυτο το αποτελεσμα.... 
Δεν αλλαζω το tickeraki μου, θα περιμένω μεχρι την αλλη βδομαδα...

Θα το δουμε την επομενη Κυριακή.. Καλη συνεχεια σε όλους...!!

----------


## paliopaido

mtsek85 μην κάνεις το λάθος να ζυγίζεσαι ανά δύο μέρες!!!!!

είναι καταστροφικό θα πέφτεις πάνω στις διακυμάνσεις βάρους θα απογοητευεσαι και θα το ριχνεις στο φαί στο εγγυώμαι!
Κάθε φορά που ζυγιζομαι στο τριημερο με μαθηματική ακρίβεια οδηγούμαι στο φαγητό!

Μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα ελέγχεις (ή μία το δεκαπενθήμερο) και ότι κάταφέρεις....

μην το βάζεις κάτω.

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα σε ολους και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!  :Smile: 

Απωλεια εβδομαδας 3 κιλα.Σημερα στα 115 και συνεχιζω!!!!!

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων μας...
Φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

Για την ωρα δε με εχει παρει απο κατω και συνεχιζω κανονικα....!!!

Απλα ειναι κριμα, να μη βλεπεις αποτελεσμα μετα απο τοοοοσο κοπο...  :Frown:

----------


## valinor_9

paidia eimai polu xaroumenih to savatokuriako efaga polla apagoreutika fagita opos gluka kai almira kai katafera na xaso tora eimai 71.4. xero einai mon liga gramaria alla ego ais8anomai eutixismeni. 

euxaristo pou me akousate kai me stirizete.

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by valinor_9_
> paidia eimai polu xaroumenih to savatokuriako efaga polla apagoreutika fagita opos gluka kai almira kai katafera na xaso tora eimai 71.4. xero einai mon liga gramaria alla ego ais8anomai eutixismeni. 
> 
> euxaristo pou me akousate kai me stirizete.


και η μικροτερη απολεια, σου προσφερει μεγαλη χαρα!!!!! καλη συνεχεια valinor_9!!! Αντε και το 6.. φτανει!!!

----------


## badgirl

συγχαρητηρια παιδια! μτσεκ κουραγιο. μια απο τα ιδια. την πατησα κ ανεβηκα νωριτερα στη ζυγαρια κ μαλιστα αφου κ ειχα φαει το κατιτις μου κ εδειξε ενα kilo πανω. 
δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι, ελπιζω να ειναι απτη περιοδο φουσκωμα. ελεος δηλαδη αν παχυνα απο μια παστα κ λιγο γυρο. βεβαια ειχα κανει την λαχανοσουπα πριν κ μου ειπαν οτι θα τα παρω τα κιλα. 
αγωνιω να δω...ελπιζω να μη τα παρω. αγχωθηκα τοσο πολυ που χθες επειδη ηταν κλειστο το γυμναστηριο εκανα διαδρομο σπιτι!!! ναιιιι εβγαλα τις πετσετες αποπανω και τον χρησιμοποιησα  :Big Grin:  ελπιζω να ξανακανω...η αρχη ειναι το πιο δυσκολο  :Big Grin:

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΜΤΣΕΚ μην ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μία ή δύο μέρες, εγώ τα ίδια έκανα απογοητευόμουν και τα παράταγα.
ΟΧΙ!!! ζύγισμα μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα και την ίδια ώρα...
μην απογοητεύεσαι συνέχισε κανονικά και όλα θα πάνε καλά θα δεις ..

----------


## mtsek85

Ευχαριστω πολύ για το κουραγιο...

Συνεχιζω και ελπιζω την αλλη βδομαδα να εχω καλητερα αποτελεσματα...!!
Βασικα, δεν ακολουθω καποια διαιτα απο γιατρο κλπ... Μπορω να πω πως ειναι ενας συνδιασμος τρωφων που μου ανεφερε ο γυμναστης μου, που στο παρελθον ειχε βοηθησει αρκετα...

Ξερω συγουρα πως εχει φυγει το πριξημο που ειχα.. ξερω επισης πως σε 8 μερες θα αδιαθετησω.. οποτε μαλλον ολα παιζουν ρολο...
Ραντεβου και παλι την Κυριακη και βλεπουμε τι θα γινει...

----------


## badgirl

νομιζα εκανες την κοτοπουλο διαιτα?

----------


## Machi

μείον διακόσια γραμμαριάκια!!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> Για την ωρα δε με εχει παρει απο κατω και συνεχιζω κανονικα....!!!
> 
> Απλα ειναι κριμα, να μη βλεπεις αποτελεσμα μετα απο τοοοοσο κοπο...


μην απογοητεύεσαι γλυκειά μου, είναι μερικοί οργανισμοί που το παρουσιάζουν αυτό, το ίδιο κι εγώ και με έπερνε φοβερά από κάτω όταν ζυγιζόμουνα.

Έτσι αποφάσισα να πάρω μια μεζούρα και να μετράω πόντους.
Είναι το καλυτερο γιατι εκεί φαίνονται όλα! Τα υγρά του σώματος είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση, μπορεί π.χ. να έφαγες κάτι παραπάνω αλμυρό και να είχες κατακράτηση, 
ή τροφές που αργούν να μεταβολιστούν. Οπότε πάρε μεζούρα και ζύγισμα μια φορά την εβδομάδα, κι όλα θα πάνε καλά .

----------


## Nekky

αχ ναι συμφωνω με την Λιλυ 
η μεζουρα βοηθαει παρα πολυ! Αν δεν σε ενθαρρυνει η ζυγαρια βασισου στη μεζουρα και το χαμογελο θα ξαναρθει! :))
Σιγουρα ειναι ωραιο να βλεπεις την ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει αλλα ειναι εξισου ωραιο να δοκιμαζεις ενα ρουχο που δεν σε χωρουσε και παρολο που εχασες μονο 4 κιλα να σου κανει ανετα!!!

Καλη συνεχεια κουκλες μου! :)

----------


## Machi



----------


## Erfolg

δεν ειχα ιντερνετ εδω κ πολυ καιρο κ ουτε που θυμαμαι μεχρι που εχω πει.ας πω τα προχθεσινα ομως.1 εβδομαδα πριν κλεισω τον δευτερο μηνα αισιως εφτασα τα 64.2!!ναιιιι.επιτελους.επομεν ος στοχος τον αλλον μηνα να φτασω τα 60 κ μετα να μπω στην πολυποθητη πενηνταδα.καλη συνεχεια σε οσους προσπαθουν να χασουν κιλα αλλα και τον απαισιοδοξο τροπο σκεψης τους.

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα πήγα και στη διαιτολόγο.
Επιτέλους ξεκινώ την συντήρηση!
Με ζύγισε 58,8 με ρούχα.
Το πρωί η δική μου ζυγαριά που ζυγίζομαι με το κορμάκι με έδειξε 58,2
Στόχος τώρα έιναι να κρατηθώ εκεί!
Αντε να δούμε!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ζυγιστηκα σημερα μετα απο μιαμιση βδομαδα και ειχα χασει ενα κιλο ... μετα απο τοση ωρα διαδρομο και τοση "πεινα" (για οσους εχουν δει τι τρωω στο "τι εφαγα σημερα") ... 1 κιλο !!! ΑΓΚΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ Ρ ...... και να φανταστειτε οτι γενικως χανω ευκολα ... σε αλλη φαση θα χα χασει 3-4 !!! και ουτε κοντα σε περιοδο ειμαι ... τεσπα ... 10 συνολο απ το καλοκαιρι ... μπορουσα και περισσοτερα ...

----------


## Solitude_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> 
> και η μικροτερη απολεια, σου προσφερει μεγαλη χαρα!!!!!




Επιβραβευσε τον εαυτο σου.Τα κιλα που χανονται αργα ειναι και αυτα που μενουν.Μολις καβατζωσες μειων ενα κιλακι για πολυυυυυ καιρο.
Τα πηγες πολυ καλα και θα ανταμειφθεις την αλλη εβδομαδα σιγουρα, συγχαρητηρια!  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

Έχασα 800 γραμμάρια! Καλά είναι, ύστερα από πολύ καιρό, κουνήθηκε επιτέλους!

----------


## Nekky

μπραβο μας για τις απωλειες οσο και να ειναι!
καλη δυναμη και καλη συνεχεια!

Ζυγιστηκα, και αυτην την εβδομαδα και εχασα 2 κιλα και 200 γρ.
Αξιζε η πεινα τελικα! :)

----------


## DEPON

87 Κιλα ...και ολα τα αποκτησα με πολυ κοπο!!  :Smile: )))))))))



Αντε καλο κατηφορο!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μιας και αλλαξα δεκαδα πλεον ειπα να αλλαξω και το τικερακι μου... και μιας και σιγα σιγα μπαινουμε σε κλικα εορτων ειπα να βαλω κατι αναλογο :P
στοχος τα 95 κιλα μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα για να δουμε!

----------


## basia

Ζωητσα τελειο το τικερακι σου

----------


## irenevaladia

Και ναι ? σήμερα το πρωί η καλή μου ζυγαριά έδειξε το 58!!!
Δε το κατοχυρώνω όμως ? θέλω να το ξαναδώωωωω?

----------


## irenevaladia

Συμφωνώ Ζωίτσα, τέλειο το τικεράκι σου!

----------


## sofia68

Καλη εβδομαδα παιδια!!  :Smile: 

Αλλα 2 κιλακια εφυγαν...Να πανε στον αγυριστο!!!!

113 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!!


Την καλημερα μου και τα φιλια μου σε ολους!  :Smile:

----------


## irenep

+ 1 κιλο! και χωρις ατασθαλιες! μαλλον οταν μειωνω δραματικα το φαγητο δεν χανω... και ειχα χαρει που ειχα πεσει πριν μια εβδομαδα...

----------


## katernoula

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα κι από μένα (αν και δε μου άρχισε πολύ καλά).
400 γρ μόνο μείον αυτή την εβδομάδα. Πεσμένο ηθικό και πάλι. Τι πεσμένο, στα τάρταρα είναι!!!

----------


## badgirl

ναμαι κι γω  :Big Grin:  ξαναρχιζω διαιτα μετα απτις κρεπαλες. 
91.6 σημερα το πρωι μετα τον καφε. ακριβως την ιδια ωρα θα ζυγιστω σε 1 εβδομαδα κ επανερχομαι  :Big Grin:  ελπιζω να εχω πεσει κατω απο 90. τοτε θα κανω παρτυ, ξανα... χωρις κρεπαλες ομως γιατι ειναι αμειλικτη η ζυγαρια  :Big Grin: 

iorenevaladia συγχαρητηρια!!! ελπιζω να εφτασες τα κιλα που ηθελες οταν ξαναζυγιστηκες. για πες μας τελικα διααιτα τελος? μπραβο κοριτσι μου αυτη ειισαι. ουφ παμε κ μεις

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλή εβδομάδα και καλό μήνα κι από μένα! 
Καλή κατηφόρα σε όλους! 
- 1 κιλό, δηλαδή 91 και βλέπουμε!

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα, ευτυχώς 1 κιλάκι κάτω!

Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι :Smile:

----------


## Erfolg

εκλεισα 2 μηνες διαιτας κ συνεχιζω!-0.7 και ειμαι 63.5.θελω να φτασω τα 55 οπωςδηποτε κ ευχομαι να μην κολλησει ο οργανισμος μου .καλο μηνααααααααα :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σε ολους!!

για κακη μου τυχη, κοψανε το ιντερνετ στη δουλεια, κ ετσι δε μπορω να σας μιλαω πλεον καθημερινα!!! αλλα θα μπαινω οποτε εχω χρόνο απο το σπιτι!!!!!!!!!!!!

λοιπον, μετα απο τον αγωνα, σημερα η ζυγαρια μου εδειξε 88!!!!!!!!!!! και ειμαι κ πρωτη μερα αδιαθετη....
σε 10 μερες που θα ειμαι οοκ τηα σας πω σωστο αποτελεσμα!

παντως και το 88 καλο!!! εφυγε για αρχη το 89!!!

συνεχιζω δυναμικα τη διατροφη και με βοηθα και η ξαδερφη μου πολυ που της αρεσει η υγιεινη διατροφή, κανω περιπου 2 ωρες γυμναστικη 3-4 φορες τη βδομαδα

και βλεπουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

η αληθεια ειναι πως αρχιζει να με κουραζει αυτο... αλλα δε θα το παρατησω...

καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## badgirl

mpravo παιδια. εχω ξανα ζυγισμα τη δευτερα οποτε αρχιζω διαιτα να προλαβω  :Big Grin:

----------


## irenevaladia

57.8

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> ναμαι κι γω  ξαναρχιζω διαιτα μετα απτις κρεπαλες. 
> 91.6 σημερα το πρωι μετα τον καφε. ακριβως την ιδια ωρα θα ζυγιστω σε 1 εβδομαδα κ επανερχομαι  ελπιζω να εχω πεσει κατω απο 90. τοτε θα κανω παρτυ, ξανα... χωρις κρεπαλες ομως γιατι ειναι αμειλικτη η ζυγαρια 
> 
> iorenevaladia συγχαρητηρια!!! ελπιζω να εφτασες τα κιλα που ηθελες οταν ξαναζυγιστηκες. για πες μας τελικα διααιτα τελος? μπραβο κοριτσι μου αυτη ειισαι. ουφ παμε κ μεις


Σε ευχαριστώ πααααρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Ναι τον έφτασα τον στόχο!
Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 57,8.
Δε σταματώ την διατροφή, αλλά θα είμαι προσεχτική να μη χάσω κι άλλο.
Πάντως τα γλυκά θα συνεχίσω να τα αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ, ή τουλάχιστον να είναι μικρές ποσότητες.
Τώρα που έφυγε σχεδόν τελείως η καταραμένη η κυτταρίτιδα, δε θέλω να ξαναγυρίσει ΠΟΤΕ!
Ουστ!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## natallia

58,8
πάμε γερά, να δούμε την άλλη βδομάδα τι θα λέει η ζυγαριά !!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 57.8


Μπράβο irene!
Συγχαρητήρια! Βρε θηρίο εσύ κατέβηκες κι από το στόχο σου!
Είδες τα ροφήματα τι κάνουν?  :Big Grin: 

Μπράβο κούκλα μου! ʼντε και στα δικά μας τώρα!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 57.8
> 
> 
> ...


Και στα δικά σας και στα δικά σας!!!
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους!
Δε φεύγω από την παρέας σας.
Θα συνεχίσω με συντήρηση.
Φιλάκια μουτς μουτς!

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο ιρενε!!! μας εβγαλες ασπροπροσωπες  :Big Grin:  αντε να φτανουμε τους στοχους μας σιγα σιγα. αυτο ελειπε να εφευγες απτην παρεα μας! θες να μας βασανιζεις με τις κρητικες σπσιτικες λιχουδιες ενω κανεις συντηρηση... χαχαχαχα α ρε τι εχουμε να διαβασουμε...σπανακοπιτακι  τυροπιτακια γλυκακια κ δε συμμαζευεται...  :Wink:  νασαι καλα κ υγιης κ να τα απολαμβανεις!

----------


## Lily_ed

Χρωστάω μια αλλαγή στο τικεράκι μου, 1 κιλό από τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα
και 1/2 κιλό σε αυτή έως τώρα. Δε το αλλάζω ακόμη, μέχρι την Τρίτη για να το σιγουρέψω!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> μπραβο ιρενε!!! μας εβγαλες ασπροπροσωπες  αντε να φτανουμε τους στοχους μας σιγα σιγα. αυτο ελειπε να εφευγες απτην παρεα μας! θες να μας βασανιζεις με τις κρητικες σπσιτικες λιχουδιες ενω κανεις συντηρηση... χαχαχαχα α ρε τι εχουμε να διαβασουμε...σπανακοπιτακι  τυροπιτακια γλυκακια κ δε συμμαζευεται...  νασαι καλα κ υγιης κ να τα απολαμβανεις!


Να σαι καλά και καλή δύναμη.
Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι καλό παιδί με περιορισμένες λιχουδιές.
Και να ξερες τι γλυκά και άλλα πολλά κάνω για τον σύζυγο και τα ανίψια αλλά δεν αγγίζω..
Ουυυυυ?

----------


## Erfolg

συγχαρητηρια!αντε να παιρνουμε σειρα κ οι υπολοιποι..

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!

εχω χαθει τον τελευταιο καιρο, αλλα ειναι επειδη δεν εχω πλεον προσβαση απο τη δουλεια και μετα σπιτι δνε υπαρχει χρονος για τιποτα...!!!! Λοιπον, μπορω να πω, πως ενιωσα τη χαρα σημερα!!!! απο 90 πριν 2 βδομαδες, τωρα ειμαι στα 87!!!!!!!!!

συνεχιζω τη διατροφη οσο καλυτερα μπορω, με βοηθα και μια ξαδερφη μου για αυτο, που ειναι πολυ της υγιηνης διατροφης και παω 4 φορες τη βδομαδα γυμναστηριο, για 2 ωρες καθε φορα!!!

συνεχιζω δυναμικα και θα ενημερωνω!!!

σας φιλω, καλη μας συνεχεια!!!

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο βρε παιδι μου επιτελους!!! αντε και στα δικα μας  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή σας εβδομάδα
Σήμερα δεν είχα μούτρα να ζυγιστώ, γιατί το ΣΚ ήμουν καλεσμένη σε πολύ μερακλίδικο σπίτι και ιδού το μενού μου: Πίτσα, χωριάτικα λουκάνικα, πατάτες τηγανιτές και ένα γλυκάκι. Βέβαια σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες όλα, αλλά ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ξανακυλάω? Γιατί δε μπορώ να εφαρμόσω σε μόνιμη βάση μια σωστή διατροφή χωρίς σκουπίδια? Σήμερα λέω να φάω το βράδυ μόνο σαλάτα για να ισοφαρίσω. 
Νέα μέρα, άλλη μέρα...
Φιλιά!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Καλημέρα και καλή σας εβδομάδα
> Σήμερα δεν είχα μούτρα να ζυγιστώ, γιατί το ΣΚ ήμουν καλεσμένη σε πολύ μερακλίδικο σπίτι και ιδού το μενού μου: Πίτσα, χωριάτικα λουκάνικα, πατάτες τηγανιτές και ένα γλυκάκι. Βέβαια σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες όλα, αλλά ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ξανακυλάω? Γιατί δε μπορώ να εφαρμόσω σε μόνιμη βάση μια σωστή διατροφή χωρίς σκουπίδια? Σήμερα λέω να φάω το βράδυ μόνο σαλάτα για να ισοφαρίσω. 
> Νέα μέρα, άλλη μέρα...
> Φιλιά!


Σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο!
Προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον όταν κάνεις ατασθαλίες να είναι μικρές!
Πχ μια κουταλιά από ένα κομμάτι τούρτα και όχι όλο το κομμάτι.
Ίσως έτσι είναι πιο εύκολο.

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Καλημέρα και καλή σας εβδομάδα
> Σήμερα δεν είχα μούτρα να ζυγιστώ, γιατί το ΣΚ ήμουν καλεσμένη σε πολύ μερακλίδικο σπίτι και ιδού το μενού μου: Πίτσα, χωριάτικα λουκάνικα, πατάτες τηγανιτές και ένα γλυκάκι. Βέβαια σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες όλα, αλλά ΓΙΑΤΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ξανακυλάω? Γιατί δε μπορώ να εφαρμόσω σε μόνιμη βάση μια σωστή διατροφή χωρίς σκουπίδια? Σήμερα λέω να φάω το βράδυ μόνο σαλάτα για να ισοφαρίσω. 
> Νέα μέρα, άλλη μέρα...
> Φιλιά!



δεν θεωρω λαθος το cheat meal, θεωρω λαθος την αυτοτιμωρια

το θεμα δεν ειναι να τιμωρηθεις αλλα να επιμεινεις στη σωστη διατροφη
και η σωστη διατροφη λεει οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ!

----------


## sofia68

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλη μας εβδομαδα.

Αλλα 2 κιλα πηγαν στον αγυριστο αυτη την εβδομαδα!!!
Σημερα συμπληρωσα και 2 μηνες διατροφης.
Απωλεια γενικη 27 κιλα.
Ολα πανε καλα προς το παρον και συνεχιζω!
(να σημειωσω και κατι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα...απο 7/10 ουτε γουλια αλκοολ)
Δεν γυριζω πισω!!!

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη για την τοσο θετικη εξελιξη στη ζωη μου και η διαδυκτιακη συναντηση με ολους εσας μου εχει δωσει απιστευτη δυναμη.
Να ειστε ολοι παντα καλα και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους!  :Smile:

----------


## natallia

μπραβο! μπραβο! μπραβο! Σοφια!

----------


## basia

σοφια εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση, 
μπραβο για την αυτοσυγκρατηση,
ελπιζω να συνεχισεις ετσι

----------


## mag_ed

irenevaladia ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!! Είχα καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ και σήμερα ενημερώθηκα για την επιτυχία σου.

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλησπερα παιδια και καλη μας εβδομαδα.
> 
> Αλλα 2 κιλα πηγαν στον αγυριστο αυτη την εβδομαδα!!!
> Σημερα συμπληρωσα και 2 μηνες διατροφης.
> Απωλεια γενικη 27 κιλα.
> Ολα πανε καλα προς το παρον και συνεχιζω!
> (να σημειωσω και κατι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα...απο 7/10 ουτε γουλια αλκοολ)
> Δεν γυριζω πισω!!!
> ...


Μπράβο! Είσαι άπίθανη , ξανά μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο γλυκειά μου!
Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι ! :Smile:

----------


## Nekky

μπραβο για την προσπαθεια ολων! συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!
συγχωρηστε με αλλα δεν μπορω να μην σχολιασω το αποτελεσμα της... 




> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλησπερα παιδια και καλη μας εβδομαδα.
> 
> Αλλα 2 κιλα πηγαν στον αγυριστο αυτη την εβδομαδα!!!
> Σημερα συμπληρωσα και 2 μηνες διατροφης.
> Απωλεια γενικη 27 κιλα.
> Ολα πανε καλα προς το παρον και συνεχιζω!
> (να σημειωσω και κατι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα...απο 7/10 ουτε γουλια αλκοολ)
> Δεν γυριζω πισω!!!
> ...


Σοφια συγχαρητηρια!!! εισαι απιστευτη! ουαου! πραγματικα εισαι παραδειγμα! μπραβο σου!

καλη συνεχεια σε ολους, καλη δυναμη και δυνατη θεληση!

----------


## sofia68

Να ειστε καλα κοριτσαρες μου, σας ευχαριστω ολες!!

Και ναι συνεχιζουμε γερα!!!
Σας νοιωθω ολες τοσο διπλα μου που δε φοβαμαι τπτ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο Σοφια! αυτα ειναι, δυναμη!

Ava εχει δικιο η ιρενε! πχ χθες που ειχα να φαω τις φακες ειχε διπλα κ μια κουτα με πιτσα που ειχε ξεμεινει αππο τα ανηψια... σε αλλες περιπτωσεις θα ετρωγα 3 κομματια ενω θα προσπαθουσα να μη φαω καθολου + τις φακες. χθες ειπα "οχι θα φας και πιτσα και φακες" εκοψα ενα κομματι πιτσα...κ ενω το ετρωγα ορθια συνηδειτοποιησα οτι μου εφτανε το μισο που ειχα φαει, αφησα το αλλο κατω και εκατσα στο τραπεζι να φαω τις φακες μου... Δεν ξαναγυρισα ποτε πισω στο κουτι οπως παλια...

να σας πω κι γω ευχαριστα νεα παροτι εχω μια βδομαδα σχεδον για ζυγισμα... αναγκαστικα να μικρυνω και το μπρασελε του ρολοιου μου κ ενα παντελονι, οπως κ σημερα καταφερα κ μπηκα σενα παλιο πολυ στενο καθημερινο μπουφανακι που υπεραγαπουσα...βεβαια δε ξερω με πιο χοντρη μπλουζα αν θα μου μπαινει αλλα με λεπτη που συνηθως φοραω μπηκε κ παραμπηκε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! I am back...αντε να δουμε!!!

----------


## Erfolg

συγχαρητηρια σε οσους και οσες επιμενουν στην σωστη διατροφη!!συνεχιζουμε δυναμικαααααααα....αυτη την εβδομαδα εφυγαν 900 γρ ,σχεδον ενα κιλακι δλδ και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη και ευγνωμων για τον μεταβολισμο μου.62.6.αντε να δουμε το 60!φιλακια πολλα.

----------


## badgirl

συγχαρητηρια, και για το μεταβολισμο σου που εσυ τον εφτιαξες!

ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη, δεν κρατηθηκα και ζυγιστηκα παροτι δεν εχω επισκεφτει την τουαλετα 2 μερες (πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου!!!).
το μεθυσι του σαββατου εκανε τον οργανισμο μου ανω κατω! παρολαυτα την Κυριακη αρχισα στο διαιτολογο και ολο ατασθαλιες κανω κ τρωω κατιτις παραπανω..
κι ομως σημερα με το καλημερα ημουν απο 92.5 --91.6!!!!!! και αυτο με βαση την ενδειξη του διαιτολογου που την υπολογισα απο τη διαφορα με τις δικες μμου ζυγαριες... μηπως εκανα καποιο λαθος???! τριβω τα ματια μου  :Big Grin: 

ααα με ειχε ζυγισει σαββατο βραδυ, πριν το βραδυνο φυσικα...μηπως γιαυτο? ενω τωρα ζυγιστηκα πρωι...ποσο πανω μπορει ναναι κανεις το βραδυ?

----------


## Lily_ed

Ναι ναι ναι!!!

1,5 κιλό κάτω από τη περασμένη Τρίτη!!!

Ρώτησα φίλο μου διατροφολόγο και μου είπε οτι και βέβαια ισχύει, οτι με κακούς συνδυασμούς τροφών
γίνονται διάφορες κατακρατήσεις υγρών, κ.λ.π που επηρεάζουν αρνητικά το βάρος μας!
Ετσι με σωστό συνδυασμό, π.χ. όχι ψωμί τυρι, η κρέας με ρυζι ή πατάτες, μπορούν να γίνουν θαύματα.

ʼρα προχωράμε ακάθεκτοι

----------


## badgirl

εμενα παλι ο διατροφολογος μου λεει οτι επιβιωσαν οι λαοι με ψωμι κ τυρι σε πολεμους κ οτι μπορω να το απολαμβανω! παρολαυτα επειδη μου φερνει πεινα το ψωμι το αποφευγω...γενικα τα τροφιμα σκετα τα απολαμβανεις περισσοτερο πααρα οταν χαθουν μεσα ενα διατροφικο μπαχαλο...φυσικα το στομαχι λειτουργει καλυτερα οταν τρως ενα ειδος τροφιμου καθε φορα...

----------


## Lily_ed

Tρώω ψωμί, ειπα οτι δε τρώω ? και μάλιστα σε πολύ ικανοποιητική ποσότητα.
Απλά η με μέλι ταχίνι, ή με ελιές κ.λ.π. όχι με τυρί που είναι και πιο δύσπεπτο.
Το θέμα είναι οι κατακρατήσεις που δεν κάνω!

Εμένα δε μου φέρνει πείνα γιατί τρώω μαύρο ψωμί και είναι σούπερ

----------


## badgirl

δεν το βρισκω καθολου δυσπεπτο με τυρι το ψωμι...ισα ισα το ετρωγα για βρραδυνο παλιοτερα ενα τοστακι...τωρα κ γω μαυρο ψωμι, πολυσπορο, πιο χορταστικο κ υγιεινο με τυρακι κ φαγητο κανονικα ή κ με ταχινι για πρωινο...αλλα ποτε λευκο...μετα λυσσαω

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα 58.2
Mag μου σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο βρε κουκλα! καιρος να μπεις στη συντηρηση ετσι?  :Wink:  αλλαξε και το τικερακι να το καμαρωνουμε!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> μπραβο βρε κουκλα! καιρος να μπεις στη συντηρηση ετσι?  αλλαξε και το τικερακι να το καμαρωνουμε!


ʼντε να το αλλάξω για να μου φέρει και γούρι.
Ελπίζω να κάτσει εκεί!
Ακούς 59?
Ξουτ!
Μη σε ξαναδώ στα λημέρια μου?

----------


## badgirl

μακαρι καποτε να το ελεγα αυτο εστω και για το νουμερο 69  :Big Grin:  ο,τι προλαβω να χασω μεχρι ναποφασισουμε για μωρο...μετα δωστου παλι ο γολγοθας...χαχαχαχχ εσενα σε κοβω πολυ δυνατη κ σε εγγυμοσυνη μια χαρα θα εισαι!

----------


## badgirl

αντε να ρθει το σαββατο βραδυ για ζυγισμαααααααα ηδη εχασα 1.3 με βαση τη ζυγαρια του διαιτολογου...σε λιγες μερες! ανυπομονω να δω αν θα χασω με τον ιδιο ρυθμο μεχρι να κλεισει η βδομαδα...

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> μακαρι καποτε να το ελεγα αυτο εστω και για το νουμερο 69  ο,τι προλαβω να χασω μεχρι ναποφασισουμε για μωρο...μετα δωστου παλι ο γολγοθας...χαχαχαχχ εσενα σε κοβω πολυ δυνατη κ σε εγγυμοσυνη μια χαρα θα εισαι!


Δε σε φοβάμαι!
Είσαι τσακάλι!

----------


## badgirl

παλι δεν κρατηθηκα κ ζυγιστηκα!!!! απο 92.5 κατω 1.5 κιλοοοοοο πωπω ηρθα στα κιλα που ημουν μολις τελειωσα τη λαχανοσουπα αλλα αυτη τη φορα τρωγοντας!!!  :Big Grin:  περιττο να πω οτι της λαχανοσουπας τα πηρ αμε τη μια ολα εκτος απο 1 που ηταν λιπος προφανως,,, :S

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> παλι δεν κρατηθηκα κ ζυγιστηκα!!!! απο 92.5 κατω 1.5 κιλοοοοοο πωπω ηρθα στα κιλα που ημουν μολις τελειωσα τη λαχανοσουπα αλλα αυτη τη φορα τρωγοντας!!!  περιττο να πω οτι της λαχανοσουπας τα πηρ αμε τη μια ολα εκτος απο 1 που ηταν λιπος προφανως,,, :S


Μπράβο φιλενάδα!
Τι νέα είναι αυτά?
Super!!!!
ʼντε και εγώ 57,7 και έχω και κατακράτηση λόγω της αναμενόμενης κοκκινοσκουφίτσας.
ʼντε κοπελιά έλα αύριο να τελειώνουμε επιτέλους ? χιχι

----------


## badgirl

irene βρε μια χαρα εισαι! μη πεσεις αλλο, δεν ειπαμε να μεινεις 58? μη μου πορωθεις κ μετα δε μπορεις να σταματησεις να χανεις ετσι?  :Frown: 

Ava αρχιζω αυτο που ειπαμε...εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα καθε Παρασκευη πρωι. Γραφω το εναρκτηριο:
Παρασκευη 11/12 90.6 Kg μετα το πρωινο
Κκαλη μας επιτυχια! γραψε κι εσυ οποτε μπορεσεις ναρχισουμε!

----------


## irenevaladia

Έχεις δίκιο και μάλιστα μου κάνει εντύπωση.
Πού είναι η κατακράτηση οεο?
Δε θέλω να χάσω άλλα το τονίζω.
Και μάλιστα φοβάμαι την κατυφόρα.
Δε θέλω όμως να αρχίσω να τρώω γλυκά και να επανέλθει η ριμάδα η κυτταρίτιδα?!
Τι να κάνω?

----------


## badgirl

να τρεφεσαι οπως κ πριν σε πιο μεγαλη ποσοτητα...οταν κανουμε διαιτα μειωνουμε τις ποσοτητες , σωστα? τωρα στη διατροοφη μη τις μειωνεις. Εκτος κι αν ηταν ρητορικο το ερωτημα σου  :Big Grin:

----------


## irenevaladia

Όχι δεν ήταν και τόσο ρητορικό?
Αλήθεια προβληματίζομαι γιατί ας πούμε προτιμώ να φάω λίγο ψωμάκι που μου λείπει τρελά παρά να φάω περισσότερο φαγητό.
Δε ξέρω?

----------


## badgirl

φυσικα κ να φας βρε συ ψωμι. ακου εκει! και τωρα αλλα και οταν ημουν 70 κιλα κ ψωμι μου εβαζε κ απολα ( ο διαιτολογος). απλα εγω τωρα λογω του οτι εχω ξεφυγει τελειως σε κιλα γιαυτο τ ατρωω ολα ολικης αλεσης κ δε συμμαζευεται...με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια...

----------


## badgirl

παω γιατι ο αντρας μου εχει τρεχαματα οικογενειακα. τελικα θα ειναι πολυ παλιομερα σημερα ενω ξεκινησε πολυ καλα,κ δε μαρεσει καθολου αυτη η εξελιξη!

----------


## natallia

κοριτσια καλημερα, σημερα πηρα μεγαλη απογοητευση απο τη ζυγαρια, τη προηγουμενη βδομαδα ημουνα 58,5 και τωρα μετα απο τοση προσοχη και προσπαθεια γυμναστικη πηγα 59.8 σχεδον δηλαδη 60!!!! με εχει παρει πολυ απο κατω το μονο που μου μενει ειναι να κοψω εντελως το ψωμι κατι αλλο δε μπορω να σκεφτω , ερχονται και γιορτες τι θα γινει?

----------


## irenevaladia

1ον μήπως περιμένεις περίοδο?
2ον αν μπορείς κόψε- περιόρισε το αλάτι!

----------


## natallia

oxi και δε βαζω καθολου αλατι!!!!! οτι εχουν οι τροφες απο μονες τους !!
ασε εχω τις μαυρες μου

----------


## irenevaladia

Ωχ μωρέ Ναταλάκι μου ? μη στεναχωριέσαι!
Με διαιτολόγο προσπαθείς?
Αν ναι ρώτησέ την τι συμβαίνει.
Αν όχι μήπως να πας?
Δεν εξηγείται με τόση προσοχή που έχεις?

----------


## natallia

δε ξερω ... ισως αυτα να ειναι τα κιλα μου και πρεπει να το δεχτω, αλλωστε ειμαι σε αυτο το βαρος πανω απο 10 χρονια!!!!! θα συνεχισω παντως ισως να θελει πιο πολυ χρονο σε εμενα να δουμε την αλλη βδομαδα τι θα δειξει η ζυγαρια , ισως παλι να αυξανεται το βαρος λογω γυμναστικης .....

----------


## badgirl

πρωτα απολα βρε συ μην απογοητευεσαι...δοκιμασε πιο συχνα γευματα για αυξηση του μεταβολισμου...
πχ αν τρως (λεμε τωρα) 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα (που ειναι κ το κατωτερο νομιζω) μοιρασε τες σε μικρα συχνα γευματακια. 
Οποτε τρως ξυπναει το σωμα κ καιει...αν μενεις για μεγαλο διαστημα νηστικη πεφτει σε ληθαργο, οποτε οσο κ να χτυπιεσαι στο γυμναστηριο δεν καις...μονο σφιγγεις.
Δοκιμασε αυτο κ ββλεπουμε. Φυσικα ο διαιτολογος ειναι παντα η σωστη λυση...
Παντως για αρχη νομιζω πρεπει να βρεις με εγγυρο τροπο ποσες θερμιδες πρεππει να παιρνεις, διοτι αν υποσιτιζεσαι δε θα χασεις...

η γυμναστικη δεν αυξανει το βαρος στις γυναικες οταν ειναι σωστη. πχ με ελαχιστα βαρη κ πολλες επαναληψεις ξυπνας τον μυ, δεν τον αυξανεις τοσο (σε ογκο) ωστε να παρεις βαρος.
Βαρος παιρνουμε απο τη γυμναστικη οταν αυξανουμε τους μυες μας, οι οποιοι αντικαθιστουν σταδιακα το λιπος και ειναι βαρυτεροι απο αυτο. τα πα μπορδουκλωμενα μηπως?

αρα παιζει ρολο τι τρως κ ποσο συχνα, αν τρως αρκετα, αν πινεις αρκετα (νερο), αν γυμναζεσαι αλλα κ τι γυμναστικη κανεις κ ποιος φροντιζει να βλεπει αν σε βοηθαει στο μεταβολισμο σου, το υψος σου, η ζωη σου, ολα γενικα...  :Big Grin:  α κ κατι τελευταιο, οταν δεν κανεις γυμναστικη τοτε αδυνατιζεις χαρη στην γυμναστικη που ειχες κανει. Οποτε μη σου περασει απο το μυαλο οτι χανεις χωρις γυμναστικη...ειναι ατοπο

----------


## natallia

μη τρελλαθουμε σε καμια περιπτωση δεν υποσιτιζομαι... 
μολις γυρισα απο σ,μαρκετ ο συζυγος αγορασε τυρια και σαλαμια ξηρους καρπους και αλμυρα και εγω μαρουλι μπροκολο,ντοματινια και κοτοπουλο !! 
θα δουμε θα δουμε ισως τα χασω μαζεμενα, ισως να πληρωνω τα προχθεσινα ουισκακια, θα δουμε .... δεν εχω παει και τουαλετα...... δεν απελπιζομαι οχι ακομα θα δωσω λιγο χρονο

----------


## badgirl

τοτε ο λογος ειναι τα ουισκακια  :Smile:

----------


## natallia

ειπα ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον ?οχι ? ειμαι γουρουνα !!! ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## badgirl

σιγα καλε, γιαυτο δεν ειμαστε εδω? νασαι καλα κοπελα μου.

----------


## MeroPony

αχ!αργα...πολυυυυυυυ αργα...

----------


## Lemon_ed

Τελειωσε και η πρωτη εβδομαδα συντηρησης και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη γιατι διατηρηθηκα στα κιλα μου.....49,9...Ελπιζω μονο να μην πεσω παρακατω.

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Lemon_
> Τελειωσε και η πρωτη εβδομαδα συντηρησης και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη γιατι διατηρηθηκα στα κιλα μου.....49,9...Ελπιζω μονο να μην πεσω παρακατω.


Μπράβο! Τέλεια! Έχασες πολλά κιλά βλέπω, συγχαρητήρια!
Σε πόσο καιρό τα έχασες?

----------


## natallia

τελικα τα καταφερα.... δυο βδομαδες προσεγμενης διατροφής, σαλάτες, φρούτα, λαχανικά, ψητά ψάρια, σπιτικό μαύρο ψωμί, περιορισμός στο αλκόολ και τα θαύμα έγινε : ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ , ΤΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ Η ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ , θα τρελαθω και σκεφθέιτε ότι έτρωγε και τα τυράκια του και τα ψωμάκια του !!!!

----------


## sofia68

Καλη σας μερα και καλη εβδομαδα!  :Smile: 

Αλλα 2 κιλακια στον αγυριστο!! ΟΛΕΕΕ!
109 και συνεχιζω γερα λεμεεεεεε!!!

Φιλακια σε ολους! :-* :-* :-*

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by Lemon_
> Τελειωσε και η πρωτη εβδομαδα συντηρησης και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη γιατι διατηρηθηκα στα κιλα μου.....49,9...Ελπιζω μονο να μην πεσω παρακατω.


Δεν έχω λόγια ?
Έχεις κάνει άθλο κοριτσάκι!
Μπράβο σου!
Ααα να σε ρωτήσω ? με τη χαλάρωση τι έκανες?

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by natallia_
> τελικα τα καταφερα.... δυο βδομαδες προσεγμενης διατροφής, σαλάτες, φρούτα, λαχανικά, ψητά ψάρια, σπιτικό μαύρο ψωμί, περιορισμός στο αλκόολ και τα θαύμα έγινε : ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ , ΤΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ Η ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ , θα τρελαθω και σκεφθέιτε ότι έτρωγε και τα τυράκια του και τα ψωμάκια του !!!!


Χιχιχι ? ωραία τα κατάφερες ?ε?

sofia68 Τέλεια! Μπράβο!

----------


## Lemon_ed

*Lily* απο τον Ιανουαριο σχεδον, δηλαδη κοντα ενα χρονο(παει και το 2009)

*irenevaladia* thanx, να σαι καλα.Παω γυμναστηριο και κανω χορο καθημερινα(τον χορο απο κατι dvd που βρηκα στο internet βεβαια, αλλα μετραει,ε?)Δεν εχω τεραστιο προβλημα(τυχη και ηλικια μαλλον)και η γυμναστικη βοηθησε πολυ. Και απο οτι βλεπω τα καταφερες μια χαρα, συγχαρητηρια!!Τωρα στην συντηρηση, τρως κατι συγκεκριμενο ή απλα προσεχεις?

----------


## irenevaladia

Μπράβο Lemon μου.
Και βέβαια βοηθά ο χορός.
Και εγώ κάνω λάτιν.
Τώρα θα δώσουμε μια παράσταση και θα έχουμε και έξτρα πρόβες!
Να σου πω την αλήθεια ποτέ δεν έφαγα ότι μου έλεγε η διαιτολόγος.
Έτρωγα τα δικά μου αλλά πάνω στη δική της λογική.
Τώρα στη συντήρηση λέω να συνεχίσω τα ίδια, με μία μικρή ανάπαυλα που έκανα για να το γιορτάσω ? χιχι

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by natallia_
> τελικα τα καταφερα.... δυο βδομαδες προσεγμενης διατροφής, σαλάτες, φρούτα, λαχανικά, ψητά ψάρια, σπιτικό μαύρο ψωμί, περιορισμός στο αλκόολ και τα θαύμα έγινε : ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ , ΤΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ Η ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΚΟΙΛΙΤΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ , θα τρελαθω και σκεφθέιτε ότι έτρωγε και τα τυράκια του και τα ψωμάκια του !!!!


χαχαχαχαχ θεικο
χαχαχαχ εχω λυθει απτα γελια...
εμενα εχει χασει 6 κιλα απο τοτε που κοψαμε τις εεξοδους σε εστιατοριια λογω διαιτας μου...εγω κανω διαιτα αυτος χανει!
κ τρωει κ τα σουβλακια του μονος! ωρες ωρες σουρχεται να τους καρυδωσεις τους αντρες, ετσι?

Lemon ποσα κιλα ησουν αρχικα? συγχαρητηρια! κυριως που δεν επεσες αλλο!
Σοφια επισης συγχαρητηρια! παμε γερα!
Natalia μη τρελαινεσαι...ξερω πως νιωθεις...ηρθε ο δικος μου να με παρει απτον διαιτολογο κ του ειπε ποσο αδυνατισες! μπραβο! χαχαχαχα ελεος δηλαδη. κ ειναι κανονικοι. τι να χασουνν δηλαδη?? σταυτια? ας προσεχαν καλυτερα τι τρωνε!

----------


## Erfolg

καλησπερα.οχι κ τοσο χαρουμενη αυτη τη φορα εχασα 300 γρ...απο 62.6, πηγα 62.3.στεναχωρηθηκα ειναι η αληθεια αλλα δεν θα το βαλω κατω.ειπαμε τελευταια φορα που κανουμε διαιτα.αααααααααααααααχ.ευ χομαι ολοι να εχετε παει 3 φορες καλυτερα!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Erfolg_
> καλησπερα.οχι κ τοσο χαρουμενη αυτη τη φορα εχασα 300 γρ...απο 62.6, πηγα 62.3.στεναχωρηθηκα ειναι η αληθεια αλλα δεν θα το βαλω κατω.ειπαμε τελευταια φορα που κανουμε διαιτα.αααααααααααααααχ.ευ χομαι ολοι να εχετε παει 3 φορες καλυτερα!


Για να δούμε , αύριο ζυγίζομαι χε χε, πάντως δεν πήγες και τόσο
άσχημα, είναι και πολλοί λόγοι που μπορεί να σε μπλοκάρουν, έχε υπομονή μπορεί στο επόμενο ζύγισμα να έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα.

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> 
> Ava αρχιζω αυτο που ειπαμε...εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα καθε Παρασκευη πρωι. Γραφω το εναρκτηριο:
> Παρασκευη 11/12 90.6 Kg μετα το πρωινο
> Κκαλη μας επιτυχια! γραψε κι εσυ οποτε μπορεσεις ναρχισουμε!


 παλι καλα που ειμαι οσο την Παρασκευη. ειχα τυψεις που δεν εκανα διαιτα 2 μερες τωρα κ ζυγιστηκα...90.6 ακριβως ομως! κ μετα το πρωινο.
ουφ ανακουφιση δεν παχυνα παραπανω. αντε να δω αν θα χασω τιποτα εχρι την Παρασκευη. εσυ Αβα πως πας? Οταν εχεις ιντερνετ απαντησε μου  :Big Grin:  φιλια

----------


## Ava_ed

Ααχ κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια, ξανά μανά στα 90 κιλά!
Αυτές τις μέρες έφαγα 2 σοκολατένια Αιβασιλάκια, ένα εκλαιράκι και μισό μελομακάρονο, από αυτά με τη σοκολάτα και τα καταευχαριστήθηκα! Απευθύνθηκα και στη γραμματέα του γιατρού μου να με βάλει νωρίτερα στο ραντεβού για τη ρύθμιση του δακτυλίου, αλλά πνίγονται, οπότε το ραντεβού μου παραμένει και παραμένει και η αγωνία μου πώς θα κρατηθώ μία εβδομάδα χωρίς να παχύνω. Με συμβούλεψε να μην τρώω γλυκά, μόνο φαγητό και να αθλούμαι. Κάτι μας είπε τώρα! Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι αν έκανα τη ρύθμιση νωρίτερα θα έχανα άλλα 1-2 κιλά...

----------


## badgirl

δεν ξερω απο αυτα κουκλα μου, ευχομαι να σου πανε οοπως θες. Το συναισθημα "κατι μας ειπε τωρα" το ξερω  :Big Grin:  μονιμως αυτο ειχα μολις εκοψα το τσιγαρο.

----------


## Ava_ed

Το τσιγάρο το έκοψα με παταγώδη αποτυχία! Τώρα καπνίζω περισσότερο από ποτέ! Όσο για το δακτύλιο, όσο πιο σφιγμένος είναι τόσο λιγότερο πεινάς, άρα τόσο λιγότερο τρως. Εμένα είναι απλώς τοποθετημένος, τώρα θα μου σφίξουν το ζωνάρι, οπότε είναι απολύτως λογικό να θέλω να τα φάω όλα!

----------


## badgirl

εχεις δικιο...αν ποτε το ξαναρχισω κ γω νομιζω οτι θα καπνισω οσα δε καπνισα ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## Ava_ed

Κρατήσου γερά, μακρυά από το τσιγάρο! Απόδειξε στον εαυτό σου πως μπορείς. Χθες, λίγο πριν κοιμηθώ, ήρθαν στο μυαλό μου άτομα δικά μου που έφυγαν από τη ζωή (κοίτα τι σκέφτηκα βραδυάτικα) και τι σύμπτωση! όλοι κάπνιζαν σα φουγάρα. Σκέφτηκα ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω και γι' αυτό, αλλά μετά είπα μία μία οι προσπάθειες. Όχι και να τρελλαθούμε κιόλας!

----------


## badgirl

εχεις δικιο...μια μια. κ μικρους στοχους...φασουλι το φασουλι γεμιζει το σακουλι! ας προσπαθησουμε πιο δυναμικα! οσο για το τσιγαρο θαρθει η ωρα που δε θα θες να το ξαναδεις...οταν θα καταλαβεις οτι δε σου προσφερει τ ι π ο τ α
το φαγητο προσφερει...θερμιδες για να ζησουμε, απολαυση με την παρεα, γευση, οσφρηση κ τοσα αλλα...ας ειμαστε ευσωμες δε πειραζει  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl

Ava περιμενω ναδιαθετησω σημερα ή αυριο
οποτε ναι μεν θα ζυγιστω αυριο αλλα με βαρυα καρδια  :Big Grin:  κανω κατι κατακρατησεις τρελες...μπορει και 2-3 κιλα...
Τωρα εχω να ελπιζω οτι το 90.6 που ειδα χθες δεν ηταν επειδη εφαγα παραπανω κ δεν εχασα αλλα εν οψη περιοδου!
Ποτε με το καλο πας για το...σφιξιμο του ζωναριου ειπες? καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## natallia

59.3 ok ok

----------


## badgirl

90.3 κ εις αυριο με υγεια  :Big Grin: 
θελω να ελπιζω οτι εχω πεσει κατω απο 90 αλλα δε φαινεται λογω περιοδου...

ναταλια καλη επιτυχια με την φορτυ!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ζυγιστηκα σημερα τελικα και ειμαι 114 ... αλλα εχουν περασει 2 βδομαδες απο τοτε που ειχα ξαναζυγιστει , γιατι τοσο αργο χασιμο ρε γαμωτο ;  :Frown:  τελος παντων ... και 2 καλα ειναι ...

----------


## badgirl

οπως μπαινουν βγαινουν...κατσε κ σκεψου το κ θα δεις οτι δε παχυνεις ακομα κ μια ββδομαδα να τρως ολο εξω κ ποσοτητες, πανω απο 1 κιλο...αρα δεν αδυνατιζεις κ μια βδομαδα να κανεις διαιτα πανω απο 1 κιλο...
παντως το νορμαλ ειναι το 1% του βαρους σου/βδομαδα...

----------


## sofia68

Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους!

...και παλι 2 κιλα στον αγυριστο!
δυο δυο τα κατεβαινω τα σκαλια....δεν ειναι ασχημα...  :Big Grin:  
107 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!

Επειδη δε ξερω αν καταφερω να ξαναμπω συντομα λογω υποχρεωσεων, να ευχηθω σε ολους σας:
Καλα Χριστουγεννα και ευτυχισμενα, με αγαπη και πολυ πολυ δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων σας!Να χαρειτε καθε λεπτο τους με τα αγαπημενα σας προσωπα.

Μια ζεστη αγκαλια σε ολους οσους ειναι μονοι αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## Ava_ed

Badgirl μου, τώρα είδα την ερώτησή σου. Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα με κατακράτηση λόγω αναμονής περιόδου και πολύ αυξημένο φαί και... 92 κιλά. Απογοήτευση σκέτη. Αύριο όμως τελειώνουν τα ψέμματα, έχω ραντεβού με το γιατρό και θα του πω όλα τα αίσχη μου, μπας και συμμαζευτώ. Φιλάκια!

----------


## Βάσω26

Εγώ σήμερα θα ζυγιστώ μετά από πολύ καιρό...έχω ραντεβού σε ενδοκρινολόγο οπότε δε μπορώ να το αποφύγω άλλο..θα δω την αλήθεια κατάματα!!!Ας μην είμαι παραπάνω από 95 δε θα το αντέξω...

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Εγώ σήμερα θα ζυγιστώ μετά από πολύ καιρό...έχω ραντεβού σε ενδοκρινολόγο οπότε δε μπορώ να το αποφύγω άλλο..θα δω την αλήθεια κατάματα!!!Ας μην είμαι παραπάνω από 95 δε θα το αντέξω...


τι εγινε βασουλα? ολα καλα? βρε συ οκ κ πανω απο αυτα να εισαι δεν εχει διαφορα...θα τα χασουμε μαζι, μη τρελαινεσαι, τι 2 πανω τι 2 κατω...εδω θα χασουμε δεκαδες! αρκει να εχουμε το ηθικο ψηλα κ ορεξη για αδυνατισμα...

----------


## Danai20

Σοφια68 μπράβο! 
Καλά να περάσεις και εσύ, με αισιοδοξία και χαρά.

----------


## Βάσω26

[/quote]τι εγινε βασουλα? ολα καλα? βρε συ οκ κ πανω απο αυτα να εισαι δεν εχει διαφορα...θα τα χασουμε μαζι, μη τρελαινεσαι, τι 2 πανω τι 2 κατω...εδω θα χασουμε δεκαδες! αρκει να εχουμε το ηθικο ψηλα κ ορεξη για αδυνατισμα...[/quote]

Γεια σου badgirl!Μια χαρούλα,εσύ?Ευτυχώς το ηθικό παραμένει υψηλό!Επιτέλους ζυγίστηκα κ' είμαι ακριβώς 90!ʼντε να κατεβαίνουμε...Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη συμπαράσταση, είναι πραγματικά πολύ σημαντική για μένα!
Υ.Γ.Τώρα το τικεράκι πως το αλλάζουμε??

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> 
> Υ.Γ.Τώρα το τικεράκι πως το αλλάζουμε??


μπράβο Βάσω! ολα θα πάνε καλά ,μη φοβάσαι τίποτα.

Τικεράκι: control panel>signature> αλλάζεις το 95 και το κάνεις
90. έτοιμο!

----------


## Βάσω26

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Lily μου!Συμβάλλει σ'αυτό κ' η δύναμη που παίρνω από όλους εσάς!
Ευχαριστώ για το τικεράκι!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Lily μου!Συμβάλλει σ'αυτό κ' η δύναμη που παίρνω από όλους εσάς!
> Ευχαριστώ για το τικεράκι!


Σ'ευχαριστώ εγώ κορίτσι μου, να είσαι καλά, και μη διστάσεις ποτέ
για οτιδήποτε θελήσεις, 
πολλά φιλιά

----------


## badgirl

αν κ ειμαι στην αρχη της εβδομαδας, μολις εφυγε το κιλακι! Χρωστουμενα απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα που αδιαθετησα  :Big Grin:  αντε να πεφτουν τα κιλα...κιλακι το βδομαδακι γεμιζει το σακουλακι

----------


## MeroPony

Παιδες την πατησα...λογω γιορτων με βομβαρδιζουν με φαγητα απο παντου και γλυκα και μου φαινεται πως ολα πισω θα τα παρω!!

----------


## badgirl

φαε αυτο που ειναι να φας κ μετα πες οχι ευχαριστω! μπορει να χρειαστει να πεις 100 φορες οχι ευχαριστω αλλα τουλαχιστο θα το λες με το κεφαλι ψηλα κ για καλο σκοπο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erfolg

ολα καλα αυτην την εβδομαδα γτ η προηγουμενη πηγε χαλια..μειον 1.1kg!ειμαι 61.2.νιωθω πολυ ωραια.αλλα ρε 55 ποτε θα ερθεις;;;θα σε περιμενω σε κανα 3μηνο.καλες γιορτες σε ολους!!ραντεβου την αλλη εβδομαδα.

----------


## Lily_ed

Να είσαι καλά Erfolg, και εσύ να περάσεις όμορφα Χριστούγεννα!
Μπράβο για την απώλεια σου.!

----------


## tidekpe

Σημερινό ζύγισμα πρώτης περιόδου από69.7 πήγα 69.8....τί να πώ?????

----------


## Erfolg

εννοεις εχεις περιοδο;

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

-5 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα :Big Grin:  Ναι ξέρω δεν είναι καλό να χάνουμε πολλά μαζί αλλά προς το παρόν είμαι με νερό,χυμό και 2-3 κουταλιές ζωμό σούπας.

----------


## badgirl

Ειρηνη το νερο ο χυμος κ η σουπα δεν ειναι τροφες, ειναι υγρα. Ευχομαι να ξυπνησεις!
Μπορεις κ να διαβασεις για την κοπελα που ετρωγε μονο υγρα κ πεθανε.

Αβα μου πως παμε? ζυγιστηκα σημερα λογω Παρασκευης που λεγαμε...χαχαχαχ εμ ακομα δεν εχω μεταβολισει τα χθεσινα ξυδια αφου γυρισα πρωι...ειμαι 91.3 σε ενα βραδυ! (απο 89.6  :Big Grin: ) φυσικα ειναι κατακρατηση οποτε συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη. οκ αν παχυνα κ 200-300 γρ. δε πειραζει, θα τα χασω! 

Λοιπον το ποτο με δυσκολευει κ οχι το φαγητο...

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Badgirl μη μου φωναζείς  :Frown:  Έχω κάνει επέμβαση καλέ και για 2 βδομάδες έτσι πρέπει να τρέφομαι...Σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να τρώω :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

αααα κ με τρομαξες παλιοκοριτσο!  :Big Grin:  περαστικα σου! σιδερενια! πωπω μες τις γιορτες καυμενη μου, κουραγιο...

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Αχαχαχα αν ήταν έτσι τόσα χρόνια θα ήμουν 45 κιλά όχι 145:P Δε πεινάω και μου φεύγει και το εγκεφαλικό σιγά σιγά ότι οι άλλοι τρώνε και εγώ όχι.Σκέφτομαι το μετά και συνεχίζω :Wink:

----------


## badgirl

ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ουπς κεφαλαια...ετσι! 5-5 κατεβαινω τα σκαλια να τραγουδας! καλη κατηφορα  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

Αβα πως πας? ειχα χασει ενα κιλο απτις 12/12 που ειχα ζυγιστει, μετα πηρα 1,5 κιλο λογω συνεχομενων κρεπαλων, κ τωρα που εχω αρχισει παλι σωστη διατροφη ελπιζω να εχω χασει κατιτις μεχρι την παρασκευη που εχουμε το ζυγισμα μας...

Εκανα μιαα αναδρομη στο...ενοχο παρελθον μου. 
Ουσιαστικα σημερα ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα (90.7) με τις 12/12! ενδιαμεσα ειχα χασει αλλα δε το κρατησα γαμωτο! Λοιπον την παρασκευη ζυγισμα κ ευχομαι να πηγες στο γιατρο. φιλια πολλα

----------


## badgirl

ΥΕΕΕΕΕΕΕSSS ειμαι 89.6, οσο ακριβως ημουν στις 22/12!!!! ειχα παει 91.3 ενδιαμεσα κ ειχα σκασει  :Big Grin:  πλεον θα φροντισω να μη τρωω γυρνοντας απο μεθυσι γιατι βαζω κιλα παιδια...να μου πεις αμα τρως 6 το πρωι λογικο δεν ειναι?

----------


## irenevaladia

Και εγώ τα καβάτζωσα τα 58 τα Χριστούγεννα και θα τα ξανακαβατζώσω την Πρωτοχρονιά αλλά δε πειράζει ? έτσι είναι αυτά και τι νόημα έχει να μη περάσουμε ωραία και να ξεσαλώσουμε στις γιορτές?
Μετά έχουμε όλο τον χρόνο να επανέλθουμε ? σωστά?

----------


## badgirl

ετσι ειναι, ετσι! τωρα που βρηκα τον τροπο να επανερχομαι δε φοβαμαι τιποτα! ομως βρηκα κ τον τροπο να μη κανω βουλιμικα...γιατι κ το να ειμαι μπαλακι πανω κατω δεν εχει νοημα! ναναι καλα η φορτυ, τελικα το πιο προφανες ειναι κ το πιο δυσκολο να φανταστεις καποιες φορες... οταν δε βγαινω εξω τρωω τελευταιο γευμα στις 8 κ το ραβω για 15 ωρες. μισο κιλο τη μερα κατω φιλεναδα...κ σκαω...κ κανω κ το διαιτολογιο μου παραλληλα! ομως το κακο ηταν οτι επειδη ειναι ευελικτο διαιτολογιο το "εσπαγα" με βουλιμικα...πχ ελεγα φαε λιγο απο αυτο δε πειραζει κ αδειαζα το κκουτι...

----------


## blue_velvet

Eιπα να ζυγιστω και εγω. 
90.7! Αν δεν μου τα χαλασει το βραδυ της παραμονης με τα φαγητα και τα τραπεζοματα, με βλεπω Νεο Ετος η ζυγαρια να δειχνει μπροστα 8. Αμην Παναγιτσα μου!

----------


## badgirl

κ το ψυγειο...

ολα καλα θα μας πανεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ολα καλααααα ολα καλα παμε μπλου!

----------


## irenevaladia

Είδατε τελικά!
Κρύβουμε μεγάλη δύναμη μέσα μας!
Μπράβο κορίτσια!!!

----------


## Erfolg

ατιμη περιοδο!!61.2 σταθερα..αντε να φαμε λιγο(λιγο ξαναλεω...) αυριο μεθαυριο ,να ξεκουραστει ο οργανισμος και μετα δυναμικαααα!τα λεμε του χρονου παλι!!

----------


## badgirl

Παροτι Πεμπτη, ενω ζυγιζομαι καθε παρασκευη, ας πω το σημερινο μου βαρος γιατι αυριο σιγουρα θα εχω παλι τρελη κατακρατηση με οσα ΘΑ φαω κ πιω, αν δε βαλω κιλα καλα θαναι  :Big Grin: 
Λοιπον σημερα πρωι: 89.4
Θα ξαναζυγιστω αυριο κ θα επανελθω...
Ava πως πας? με το καλο ο νεος χρονος κ ευχομαι σαυτο το τοπικ ολο καθοδικη πορεια να εχουν τα κιλα μας!!!

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Ο καινούριος χρόνος με βρήκε με -3.Έλα να φεύγουν λέμε και μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να σαρώσουμε τις παραλίες  :Big Grin:

----------


## blue_velvet

Λοιπον, ζυγιστηκα και ευτυχως δεν πηρα ουτε γραμμαριο.
90.2.

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλές κατηφοριές σε όλες κορίτσια!

Με τον καινούργιο χρόνο, να φύγουν και τα περιττά μας! 

Να είστε όλες καλά κι ευτυχισμένες
όπως ποθεί η καθεμία, και οι ελεύθερες σύντομα να δεσμευτούν!


Μπράβο Ειρήνη , ελα και να πέφτουμε!

----------


## natallia

μετα τα χθεσινοβραδυνα δε τολμαω να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια!!!! αλλα φετος θα τα καταφερουμε σιγουρα

----------


## badgirl

εγω ανεβηκα παροτι γνωριζα εκ των προτερρων  :Big Grin:  1.5 κιλο πανω κατακρατηση κ λογω βραδυνου γευματος...απο σημερα αρχιζω παλι την βραδυνη νηστεια, στις 8 ραψιμο!
το βραδυ εχουμε κλεισει τραπεζι οποτε θα τη βγαλω με σοδα με λεμονι! δεν εχω κ διαθεση να πιω τιποτα μετα τα χθεσινα χαχαχα

----------


## natallia

ο καλος ο χρονος μου εκανε δωρα - 1 κιλο!!!
59,00 ακριβως!!!!!!! μακαρι να συνεχιστει ετσι και ο υπολοιπος !!!!

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο βρε! ειδες? ξεκολλησε η ζυγαρια! οποτε μη κανεις υπερβολες με τη νηστεια...

----------


## pkiromitis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!!!
ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ!!!
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!
Δυστυχώς οι τροφές που καταναλώνουμε καθημερινά δεν μας βοηθαν να διατηρήσουμε τη σιλουέτα μας και τα κιλά μας, εξαιτίας τη επεξεργασίας που δέχονται, του τρόπου που παράγονται κτλ.

(.......sorry alla den eixa dei tous orous to forum kai afairesa ti sinexeia)

Σας εύχομαι καλή χρονιά και πάλι..... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by pkiromitis_
> Δυστυχώς οι τροφές που καταναλώνουμε καθημερινά δεν μας βοηθαν να διατηρήσουμε τη σιλουέτα μας και τα κιλά μας, εξαιτίας τη επεξεργασίας που δέχονται, του τρόπου που παράγονται κτλ.


εγω παλι νομιζω οτι δε μας αφηνουν να διατηρησουμε τη σιλουετα μας ανθρωποι σαν εσενα που πλασαρουν προιοντα τα οποια δεν ανταποκρινεται στις αληθινες συνθηκες ζωης.
Οι τροφες που καταναλωνουμε καθημερινα ειναι αυτες που πρεπει να μας κανουν να αδυνατισουμε αν τις καταναλωσουμε σωστα κ με μετρο, το να προτεινεις τροπο διατροφης με τροφες που πρεπει ο αλλος να χρυσοπληρωσει μονο σαν απατη ακουγεται. Γιατι μολις κοπει το χρημα παλι πισω τα κιλα. Καλη χρονια κ σε σενα, κ οχι δεν ειμαστε τοσο απελπισμενες για να δουμε καν το σαιτ σου. Δεν εχεις κατι καλυτερο να κανεις αρχες νεας χρονιας? οικονομικη κριση ε...ας βρουμε τιποτα πελατες μετα το ρεβεγιον! τστσ

----------


## pkiromitis

No problem badgirl η άποψη σου είναι σεβαστή...
Καλή χρονιά να έχεις και καλό θα ήταν να είσαι λιγότερο επιθετική, ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει την αποψη του και να κρίνει μόνος του....
Δεν έχω ανάγκη να "πλασάρω" κάτι γιατί η κύρια απασχόληση μου ως πολιτικός μηχανικός, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συζητάμε και να λογομαχούμε τι είναι απάτη και τι όχι, τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά που μετράνε. 
Το οτι ασχολόυμαι επαγγελματικά με την "απάτη" όπως την λές, είναι γιατί χρησιμοποιώ τα προιόντα εγώ και συγγενικά μου πρόσωπα και είναι αποτελεσματικά κι αυτό δεν μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει κανείς.
Απλώς προσπέρασε αυτό που έγραψα και σε ενόχλησε τόσο και μην ασχολείσαι περαιτέρω....

----------


## Lily_ed

Αν δεν είσαι σπάμερ, κάνε delete τα πόστ σου μόνος σου, για να μας αποδείξεις
οτι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να πουλήσεις τίποτα και είσαι ένα απλό μέλος. οκ?

----------


## Ava_ed

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ!!!!
Ναι, τα κατάφερα και είμαι στα 89,4!!!!! Πάει η πρώτη δεκάδα!! 
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, γιατί πάει ήδη το 1/4 της προσπάθειάς μου σε λιγότερο από δύο μήνες!!
Badgirl μου βλέπω ακολουθούμε κοινή πορεία... Παρασπονδίες στις γιορτές δεν είχα ιδιαίτερες, εκτός από τα γνωστά ξύδια την παραμονή της Πρωτοχρονιάς. Παρόλα αυτά η ψυχολογία μου ανέβηκε, γιατί πριν από λίγο καιρό ήμουν απελπισμένη, με τη ζυγαριά μόνο να ανεβαίνει και εμένα να πιστεύω ότι μόνο κάποιος άλλος θα μπορούσε να γράψει ότι γράφω τώρα και όχι εγώ...

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!  :Smile: 
Καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια!  :Smile: 

Τις 2 τελευταιες εβδομαδες εχασα 3 κιλα.Τελευταια χανω 2 κιλα τη βδομαδα αλλα ισως δεν εφυγε το ενα κιλο γιατι ειμαι αδιαθετη....αλλα οκ....104 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!!
Που θα μου παει...θα το δω το διψηφιο!!!
Καλα μιλαμε περασαν χιλια μυρια "ξυδια" αυτες τις μερες απο μπροστα μου αλλα εγω....βραχος!!! νερακι και μονο νερακι....(σε λιγο κλεινω 3 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ...ολε!!!)

Φιλακια σε ολους και καλη μας δυναμη!  :Smile:

----------


## natallia

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα! 
> Καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια! 
> 
> Τις 2 τελευταιες εβδομαδες εχασα 3 κιλα.Τελευταια χανω 2 κιλα τη βδομαδα αλλα ισως δεν εφυγε το ενα κιλο γιατι ειμαι αδιαθετη....αλλα οκ....104 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!!
> Που θα μου παει...θα το δω το διψηφιο!!!
> Καλα μιλαμε περασαν χιλια μυρια "ξυδια" αυτες τις μερες απο μπροστα μου αλλα εγω....βραχος!!! νερακι και μονο νερακι....(σε λιγο κλεινω 3 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ...ολε!!!)
> 
> μπράβο κοπελιά, 
> ...

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ!!!!
> Ναι, τα κατάφερα και είμαι στα 89,4!!!!! Πάει η πρώτη δεκάδα!! 
> Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, γιατί πάει ήδη το 1/4 της προσπάθειάς μου σε λιγότερο από δύο μήνες!!
> Badgirl μου βλέπω ακολουθούμε κοινή πορεία... Παρασπονδίες στις γιορτές δεν είχα ιδιαίτερες, εκτός από τα γνωστά ξύδια την παραμονή της Πρωτοχρονιάς. Παρόλα αυτά η ψυχολογία μου ανέβηκε, γιατί πριν από λίγο καιρό ήμουν απελπισμένη, με τη ζυγαριά μόνο να ανεβαίνει και εμένα να πιστεύω ότι μόνο κάποιος άλλος θα μπορούσε να γράψει ότι γράφω τώρα και όχι εγώ...


etsi ava παμε γερα, δεν αγχωνομαστε κ οταν την σπαμε συνεχιζουμε ακααθεκτες κ ολα θα γινουν! εμενα εκανε τραμπολινο κ τελικα επιτελους ξαναειδα 8 μπροστα, βεβαια πλεον σοβαρευομαι γιατι οκ τα 4 κιλα σε ενα μηνα αλλα εχω τοσα να χασω...
εσφιξες το "ζωναρι"?  :Big Grin:  ελπιζω να μη ποναει αυτο (δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα)

μακαρι ναταν κοινη η πορεια, ανεβοκατεβηκα καποιες φορες τον γοολγοθα μου διοτι δεν εξωκυλα μονο τις γιορτες! παντως τα κιλα καλα πανε οποτε δεν ανησυχω...θα μπορουσα και...χειροτεραα χαχαχα αρχισα κ απο 92.5 πριν ενα μηνα νομιζω, δεν ειναι κ λιγο!

----------


## sofia68

natallia μου απλα μια μερα στα 40 μου πλεον, συνειδητοποιησα οτι επιασα πατο...
παρακατω δε πηγαινε με τοσο αλκοολ και εκεινη τη μερα βρηκα εσας εδω μεσα.Δε θα ξεχασω οτι εμεινα εδω να σας διαβαζω ολη τη μερα...οσο διαβαζα καταλαβαινα οτι οχι μονο θελω πλεον, αλλα και ειναι σιγουρο οτι ΜΠΟΡΩ να ξαναβρω τη σοφια που για 20 χρονια την μισουσα οσο δε παει....Αρκετα χρονια εχασα απο τη ζωη μουΤελος στην αυτοκαταστροφη....απο δω και περα θα ζησω....Εβαλα στοχο και τιποτα δε με γυριζει πια πισω.

----------


## badgirl

Σοφια πολυ καλα εκανες! απλα το θεμα με το αλκοολ δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με εδω...ισως να θελεις αλλη αντιμετωπιση (πιο εξειδικευμενη) εχεις ρωτησει να μαθεις? ωστε να μην εχεις στερητικα το λεω...κ ξαναξεσπασεις εκει...

----------


## Ava_ed

Badgirl μου, το έσφιξα λίγο και δεν πονάει καθόλου, μα καθόλου. Ο γιατρός μου με ενθάρρυνε πάρα πολύ, γιατί κοιτώντας την καρτέλα μου συνοφρυώθηκε , με κοίταξε και είπε ότι στην περίπτωσή μου έκανε ένα λάθος. Πανικοβλήθηκα. Σκάει χαμόγελο και λέει πως κακώς μου έδωσε χρονοδιάγραμμα δύο χρόνων. Αν συνεχίσω να είμαι τόσο καλό παιδί, θα έχω ξεμπερδέψει με τα κιλά σε έναν χρόνο. Ξεχύθηκα στην αγορά και έκανα δώρο στον εαυτό μου ένα άρωμα από άνθη πορτοκαλιάς, υπέροχο, ρομαντικό και ανεβαστικό, σαν τη διάθεσή μου!! Συνεχίζουμε γερά, για να είμαστε κουκλίτσες νυφούλες! 
Σοφία μου, σε θαυμάζω, σε θαυμάζω, σε θαυμάζω! 3 μήνες χωρίς αλκοόλ? Μπράβο θηρίο μου εσύ! Το αλκοόλ είναι κατευναστικό, όπως ακριβώς και το φαγητό. Κάποιοι το μάθαμε και αυτό. Προσπαθούμε όμως να διώξουμε μακρυά τους δαίμονες που μας έκαναν να μας σιχαθούμε και να συνεχίσουμε υγιείς και ευτυχισμένες. Αυτή είναι η ευχή μου για το νέο έτος!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα! 
> Καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια! 
> 
> Τις 2 τελευταιες εβδομαδες εχασα 3 κιλα.Τελευταια χανω 2 κιλα τη βδομαδα αλλα ισως δεν εφυγε το ενα κιλο γιατι ειμαι αδιαθετη....αλλα οκ....104 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!!
> Που θα μου παει...θα το δω το διψηφιο!!!
> Καλα μιλαμε περασαν χιλια μυρια "ξυδια" αυτες τις μερες απο μπροστα μου αλλα εγω....βραχος!!! νερακι και μονο νερακι....(σε λιγο κλεινω 3 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ...ολε!!!)
> 
> Φιλακια σε ολους και καλη μας δυναμη!


Σοφία μου είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση! Μπράβο κοπελάρα μου, μπορεί να είσαι και η μόνη με απώλειες αυτές τις μέρες :P
Δε πειράζει όμως όπου νάναι ξεκινάμε κι εμείς.!
πολλά φιλιά

----------


## sofia68

Δεν τιθεται πλεον θεμα με στερητικα...ευτυχως κουκλιτσα μου  :Smile: 

Τωρα εχω τον ελεγχο ΕΓΩ  :Smile: 

Να σαι παντα καλα και σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο Ava, ένα καινούργιο άρωμα, ένα ρούχο, ένα καλό λογάκι μπορούν να κάνουν θαύματα,
περισσότερα κι απ την επιτομή της διαιτολογίας!

Να μου είσαι καλά και καλή χρονιά!

----------


## sofia68

Να ειστε καλα ολες κοπελες μου....
ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω σε ολες για τη δυναμη που μου δινεται!!

Ειστε απιστευτα παιδια ολες! :-* :-* :-*

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλή χρονιά Λίλυ μου! Όλα όσα επιθυμείς, φέτος να γίνουν δικά σου!
Φέτος θα τα κατεδαφίσουμε τα κιλά! Όπως λέει και η Σοφία, ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΩ!!!! Όχι το παστίτσιο (είναι το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό).

----------


## badgirl

παμε γερα κοριτσια, να γλεντησουμε την απωλεια μας οπως η αβα! χωρις να ξεφυγουμε...ας μη παρουμε πολυ αερα με το φαγητο ομως γιατι μετα μπορει να πεσουμε με τα μουτρα {------- σεμενα αναφερομαι που ειμαι κακο κοριτσι κ το κοβω να κανω βλακειες χαχαχαχα 
οκ για να μη ξανακανω βουλιμικο απλα θα ειμαι ζαμανφου για λιγο καιρο μηπως κ παραμεινει το εορταστικο δικιλο που εχασα κ συνεχισω να γιορταζω  :Big Grin:  θα χαθω λοιπον για λιγο καιρο γιατι ειμαι σε κρισιμη φαση...κ λεω να μη ξανασχοληθω με τα κιλα μου

Τι βλακεια κανω εγω συνηθως: οταν πετυχαινω το στοχο μου τοτε τα χαλαω ολα, οποτε σας χαιρετω προσωρινα! φιλια πολλα, θα σας τα γραψω ολα μαζι οταν ξαναμπω

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλό μου κοριτσάκι, υποψήφια νυφούλα μου, μην ξαναγίνεις κακό, pleeeaaaase...... Τα ίδια έκανα κι εγώ για είκοσι περίπου χρόνια. Μόλις έκανα κάτι καλό για μένα, λες και έπρεπε να το χαλάσω οπωσδήποτε.
Όσο θα κοιτάζεις άλλες υποθέσεις σου, σε παρακαλώ θερμά, μην ξανακυλήσεις. Μην τα χαλάσεις όλα, τώρα που παίρνεις τα πάνω σου.
Καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και αν κάνεις, αλλά πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου, οκ γλυκειά μου? Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## badgirl

σευχαριστω αβα μου, οχι δε θα ξανακυλησω, απλα παρασχολουμαι με τα κιλα, κ εφοσον παω εξξαιρετικα δε βλεπω το λογο...καιρος για διακοπες, οχι διατροφικες! νομιζω αλλωστε κ τα βουλιμικα που ειχα ηταν επειδη παρασχολουμαι...

εχω τοσα αλλα νασχοληθω πλεον λογω τρεξιματος γαμου που μονο με αγχωνει το να περναω τον ανυπαρκτο ελευθερο μου χρονο ασχολουμενη με κιλα... κ στα δικα σας κοριτσια!!! θα σας διαβαζω οποτε βρεθω σε πισι! φιλακια πολλα
καλα δε θα λειψω κ πολυ! θα μου λειψετε ομως!

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα! 
> Καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια! 
> 
> Τις 2 τελευταιες εβδομαδες εχασα 3 κιλα.Τελευταια χανω 2 κιλα τη βδομαδα αλλα ισως δεν εφυγε το ενα κιλο γιατι ειμαι αδιαθετη....αλλα οκ....104 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!!
> Που θα μου παει...θα το δω το διψηφιο!!!
> Καλα μιλαμε περασαν χιλια μυρια "ξυδια" αυτες τις μερες απο μπροστα μου αλλα εγω....βραχος!!! νερακι και μονο νερακι....(σε λιγο κλεινω 3 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ...ολε!!!)
> 
> Φιλακια σε ολους και καλη μας δυναμη!


Mπραβο!!!το οτι εχεις 3 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ ειναι πολυ πιο σπουδαιο,καλη δυναμη να συνεχισεις ετσι!!

----------


## sofia68

Ναι forty μου αυτο ειναι πιο σπουδαιο...
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, να σαι παντα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## mag_ed

ΠΗΡΑ ΔΥΟ ΕΟΡΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΙΛΑ!!!

Αλλά απόλαυσα κάθε γραμμάριο. Θα ξεκινήσω πάλι σήμερα. Δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι γιατί βαριέμαι τη διαδικασία

----------


## Lily_ed

Επάνω του mag, όλοι κάπως έτσι είμαστε μετά τις γιορτές, μην ανησυχείς δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ.
Θα το παλέψουμε εδώ όλοι μαζί.

----------


## irenevaladia

Δηλώνω πως ανέβηκα πάλι στα 59,4!
Έχω ακόμα επισκέψεις.
Θα τα πούμε σύντομα.
Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά!!!

----------


## natallia

59.

----------


## funny.smile

91,7 ευτυχως κρατησα χαρακτηρα στις γιορτες.εφαγα απ'ολα αλλα προσεχα αρκετα τις ημερες που ετρωγα σπιτι μου

----------


## irenevaladia

59,2

----------


## badgirl

89.8 μεετα απο χθεσινοβραδυνη κρεπαλη! χθες ημουν 88.9 lol

----------


## p_k

92,5 κιλά
Σήμερα ξεκινάω πρόγραμμα, με στόχο τα 78.
Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τετάρτη.

----------


## Constance

Παιδια καλησπέρα!Τι χαρά νιωθω που σας βρήκα δεν περιγράφεται.Ειναι τοσο ωραίο να μιλάς με ομοιοπαθείς.Η μαχη μου με τα κιλα γινεται χρονια τωρα κοντα μια δεκαετία.Αμεσως μετα την εφηβεία αρχισα να παιρνω κιλα σιγα σιγα.Καποια στιγμη εφτασα τα 95.Εχω καταφερει να χασω 10 κιλα και να τα διατηρησω.Κατα καιρους εχανα και περισσοτερα ειχα φτασει και τον τελικο μου στοχο αλλα μετα τα ξαναπήρα.Για πολλωστη φορα ξεκιναω διαιτα, μετα την κρεπαλη των γιορτων.Στοχος να χασω αυτα τα 15,16 κιλα να ησυχασω πλεον απο κακοβουλα σχολια αλλα και την κριτική που κι εγω η ιδια κανω στον εαυτο μου. Σα να ξεκιναω απο το μηδεν λοιπον σημερα ειμαι 83 κιλα.Καλως σας βρήκα.

----------


## blue_velvet

Kαλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας. Καλη αρχη ευχομαι και γρηγορα να φτασεις στον στοχο σου

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Παιδια καλησπέρα!Τι χαρά νιωθω που σας βρήκα δεν περιγράφεται.Ειναι τοσο ωραίο να μιλάς με ομοιοπαθείς.Η μαχη μου με τα κιλα γινεται χρονια τωρα κοντα μια δεκαετία.Αμεσως μετα την εφηβεία αρχισα να παιρνω κιλα σιγα σιγα.Καποια στιγμη εφτασα τα 95.Εχω καταφερει να χασω 10 κιλα και να τα διατηρησω.Κατα καιρους εχανα και περισσοτερα ειχα φτασει και τον τελικο μου στοχο αλλα μετα τα ξαναπήρα.Για πολλωστη φορα ξεκιναω διαιτα, μετα την κρεπαλη των γιορτων.Στοχος να χασω αυτα τα 15,16 κιλα να ησυχασω πλεον απο κακοβουλα σχολια αλλα και την κριτική που κι εγω η ιδια κανω στον εαυτο μου. Σα να ξεκιναω απο το μηδεν λοιπον σημερα ειμαι 83 κιλα.Καλως σας βρήκα.


καλώς ήρθες! αντε και καλή χρονιά , με επιτυχίες σε ότι κάνεις, 
εύχομαι μέχρι να το καταλάβεις οτι ξεκινάς δίαιτα να έχεις χάσει όλα τα κιλά σου.!!
να είσαι καλά

----------


## Constance

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια και σε σας καλή χρονιά και γρήγορη απώλεια βαρους. :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Καλη επιτυχια Constance!
Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο....που λεει και ο Χατζηγιαννης! "Ολα θα πανε καλα"Μ.Χατζηγιαννης, σου το αφιερωνω με την ευχη να συνεχισεις τον αγωνα σου, ακομη και λιγα κιλα για αρχη, μετρανε για να μας δωσουν ωθηση! Κι εγω με σκαμπαναβεσματα ειμαι τοσα χρονια..αλλα το 2009 εκανα καλα βηματα, εχασα σχεδον 7 κιλα. Απο 75 εφτασα σχεδον 68.Βεβαια απο τον Αυγουστο ως τωρα ξαναπηρα 2- ειμαι 70 τωρα- αλλα συνεχιζω..

Καλη αρχη! Να ξερεις πως εδω, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη βοηθηθεις, με τον εναν η με τον αλλο τροπο.Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο!
Καλως ηρθες!

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια! Ξεκινησα διατροφη πριν απο μεγαλο διαστημα ομως σταματησα λογω διαφορων (ηλιθιωδων) λογων.Το τελευταιο διαστημα ειμαι πολυ εκνευρισμενη με τον εαυτο μου γι'αυτο χθες εσφιξα τα δοντια και ειπα "Ως εδω". Τερμα οι γιορτες και τα πανηγυρια (και τα μεγαλα φαγοποτια) και ξεκιναω με διατροφη διατολογου που ξεθαψα (και ξεσκονισα) απο τη βιβλιοθηκη μου οπου ηταν καταχωνιασμενη δυο χρονια!Σημερα ζυγιστικα και τα αποτελεσματα απογοητευτικα 81,5.Τα λεμε την αλλη πεμπτη ελπιζω με νουμερα με πτωτικες τασεις! Constance, καλως ηρθες ελπιζω ολες μαζι να τα καταφερουμε και να παρουμε τα... κατω μας!!(σε κιλα εννοειται!)

----------


## LIDA_ed

gkate πάμε μαζί δυνατά. Και γω αύριο ξεκινάω. Ωραία φάγαμε στις γιορτές αλλά ΦΤΑΝΕΙ!

----------


## Constance

Παιδια ευχαριστω για το καλωσόρισμα.Με παρηγορουν απιστευτα ολες οι ιστορίες που διαβάζω εδω μέσα.Γιατι εκει εξω ο κοσμος ειναι αρκετα σκληρός.Μαλιστα πρόσφατα δεχθηκα για πολλωστή φορα μια προσβολή για τα κιλά μου (Α δεν ηξερα οτι παλια ησουν αδυνατη.Και πως εγινες ετσι τωρα ρε συ!).Τελικα οι προσβολές αυτες μπορει να μας πληγώνουν αλλα μας υπενθυμίζουν και το στοχο μας.Εκει που ειχα επαναπαυθει παλι μεσα στις γιορτες και γουρουνιασα εγινε αυτο τις προαλλες και λεω ξεκινάω παλι διατροφη!

----------


## irenevaladia

καλώς ήλθατε!!!
καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

58,9 (άντε ... σαν την χελώνα πάω..)

----------


## blue_velvet

Επιτελους!! Η ζυγαρια εδειξε κατω απο το 90!!! Καιρο ειχα να το δω αυτο...
89.2 !

----------


## irenevaladia

μπάβο!
συνέχισε έτσι!

----------


## badgirl

89.5 ουφ ωραιο το 8 μπροστα αλλα οταν 88.9 ηταν καλυτερα! τι να κανουμε ξαναρχιζουμε!!!
επομενος στοχος 88.5 σε μια εβδοομαδα. αν λειπω αθηνα κ δε μπορω να ζυγιστω να σας πω ο στοχος θα ειναι 87.5 σε δυο Παρασκευες.

----------


## irenevaladia

θα πας για νυφικούλι?

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Γειά σας και απο μένα.Το σημερινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 900γρ πάνω...ʼκουσον άκουσον!Και να έχω και την μάνα μου να λέει να προσέχεις...Δηλαδή τι να προσέξω;Αυτά που δε τρώω έτσι και αλλιώς;;;;Και εκτός απ αυτό,γιατί η καλή μέρα απ το πρωί φαίνεται λένε,με έπιασε και ένας πόνος χαμηλά αριστερά,πήγα στο γιατρό και λέει ότι μπορεί να είναι πέτρες...Τι άλλο έχει στη συνέχεια απορώ!

----------


## irenevaladia

perastika!
euxomai na min einai tipota!

----------


## Constance

Παντως παιδια χαιρομαι να βλεπω τα τικερ στις υπογραφές σας.Ειναι φοβερές οι προσπάθειες σας μπραβο.Εγω τωρα περιμενω να ερθει η Κυριακη που ειναι και μέρα ζυγίσματος να δω τι θα εχει γινει.Ελπιζω να δειξει 82.

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> θα πας για νυφικούλι?


ναι καλη μου, θα το ραψω το νυφικο (και το στομα) αλλα κ αυτο θελει τρεξιμο... παντως ολα οκ απο χθες, ακομα πρησμενα ομως τα ματια μου! Ειδα ομως απαισιο ονειρο με καλο τελος... 
Βασικα σημερα εκανα τοσες πολλες καυσεις στο γυμναστηριο που σαν στοχο εχω να χασω ενα κιλο μεχρι να φυγω κ οχι μεχρι την Παρασκευη...

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Ευχαριστώ Ειρήνη.Προς το παρόν δε ξαναπόνεσα απ' την ώρα που μου έκαναν την παυσίπονη οπότε περιμένουμε...

----------


## badgirl

περαστικα, ελπιζω να μην ειναι πετρες

----------


## irenevaladia

58.2
ante mexri ti deutera pou exo diaitologo ... tha exo epanelthei!

----------


## badgirl

καλημερα καλη μου, φυσικα κ θα εχεις επανελθει, υγρα ειναι τα δικα σου...καλη καθοδο αλλα οχι πολυ...παω να βαλω τα πρωτα πραγματα στο σπιτι μας  :Smile:  μου χαλασε την καρδια ο πατερας μου πρωινιατικο που καπνιζε αλλα δεν επισκιαζει τη χαρα οτι θαμπω σπιτι μας!!!!

----------


## badgirl

αντι για τη διαθεση μου θα ργαφω ποσα γρ. χανω καθε μερα μηπως κ ανεβει! (η διαθεση οχι η ζυγαρια χαχαχαχα)

----------


## irenevaladia

χαχαχα... καλό
κάποτε ανέβαιναν τα κιλά ... τώρα είναι καιρός να αναίβει η διάθεση!
σωστά?

----------


## irenep

- 400 gr. με ρυθμο χελωνας...

----------


## irenevaladia

Μια χαρά είναι ? μην απογοητεύεσαι!
Δύναμη!

Είσαι σίγουρη πως θες να πας 44?
Τι ύψος έχεις?

----------


## maralin12

1 κιλακι ...μονο!! :Frown:

----------


## badgirl

1 κιλο τη βδομαδα μια χαρα ειναι, κ πολυ μαλιστα, αν εισαι 100 κιλα κ χανεις ενα κιλο τη βδομαδα με σωστη διατροφη τοτε εισαι οκ. (το 1% του βαρους σου/βδομαδα ειναι το εφικτο κ το σωστο)

Φιλεναδα η διαθεση ανεβηκε, πηγα γυμναστηριο παροτι πτωμα κ ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα.
το γυμναστηριο ειναι η καλυτερη ενεση χαρας παιδια, ακομα κ αν σερνεστε απτην κουραση πριν, μετα θα πετατε...το κακο ειναι οτι δυσκολα το παιρνει αποφαση κανεις να παει  :Big Grin:

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> 1 κιλο τη βδομαδα μια χαρα ειναι, κ πολυ μαλιστα, αν εισαι 100 κιλα κ χανεις ενα κιλο τη βδομαδα με σωστη διατροφη τοτε εισαι οκ. (το 1% του βαρους σου/βδομαδα ειναι το εφικτο κ το σωστο)
> 
> Φιλεναδα η διαθεση ανεβηκε, πηγα γυμναστηριο παροτι πτωμα κ ενιωσα πολυ καλυτερα.
> το γυμναστηριο ειναι η καλυτερη ενεση χαρας παιδια, ακομα κ αν σερνεστε απτην κουραση πριν, μετα θα πετατε...το κακο ειναι οτι δυσκολα το παιρνει αποφαση κανεις να παει


Αυτό είναι!
Και εγώ τώρα θέλω να ανέβω στο ελλειπτικό, αλλά χρειάζομαι κάποιον να σπρώξειιιιιι??

----------


## badgirl

ο Γιαννης λεει πως αμα παρουμε το ελλειπτικο θα...με σπρωχνει χαχαχαχαχχαχα προς ποια κατευθυνση δεν ξερω!!!!
Πες κ του δικου σου να βαλει ενα χερακι καλε! τι τους εχουμε!!!

βρηκα ηδη θεση για το ελλειπτικο, απεναντι θα εχει το πισι ωστε να βλεπω ο,τι θελω, δεν ξερω αν θα βολεβει η κλιση αλλα αν δεν θα παρω μπρατσο να βαζω πανω την οθονη...

----------


## irenevaladia

Τέλεια!
Όλα έτοιμα λοιπόν!
ʼντε με το καλό κοριτσάκι μου!
Ο δικός μου ο Γιάννης δουλεύει κλασικά? είναι και καθόλου σπίτι για να με «σπμρώξει»???

Τι δίκιο που είχες για την ενέργεια που μας δίνει η γυμναστική!
Έκανα 1 ώρα ελλειπτικό και τώρα λέω: «δε πάω να κάνω μια σπανακόπιτα?»
Ελάτε κερνάω!
Μόνο περιμένετε λιγάκι να γίνει πρώτα ? χιχι

----------


## badgirl

τυχερη! μεγαλη δουλεια νασαι σπιτι ταπογευματα... ναι ολα σιγα σιγα μπαινουν σε ρυθμο. ανυπομονω να φτιαξω την πρωτη μου χαλια σπανακοπιτα χιχιχι

το κοβω αφου θαναι μονος ο ΓιαΝΝΗς μου σπιτι να κανει εκεινος ελλειπτικο κ σπαανκοπιτες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## irenevaladia

Γιατί όχι ? να προσφέρει και αυτός τη βοήθειά του!
Τώρα για χάλια σπανακόπιτα μη το λες.
Έτσι έλεγα και εγώ και αν σου πω πως τελικά μου αρέσει πιο πολύ και από της μαμάς μου?
Δεν είναι τίποτα.
Μη περιμένεις βέβαια ολοστρόγγυλο φύλο, αλλά η προσπάθεια μετρά!
Μικρές είμαστε ακόμα ? θα μάθουμε!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Λοιπον ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη.Εχασα ενα κιλο μεσα σε μια βδομαδα που εκανα μικρες παρασπονδίες.Εδειξε 81.9 μετα απο λιγο σταθεροποιηθηκε στα 82.Μια χαρα. :Smile: )

----------


## irenevaladia

μπράβο Constance!
συνέχισε!

----------


## Constance

Θα φυγουνε τα κιλα δεν ειναι στο χερι τους.Ευχαριστω irene. :Smile:

----------


## maralin12

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.Λοιπον ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη.Εχασα ενα κιλο μεσα σε μια βδομαδα που εκανα μικρες παρασπονδίες.Εδειξε 81.9 μετα απο λιγο σταθεροποιηθηκε στα 82.Μια χαρα.)


Constance ειμαστε στα ιδια κιλα!!!αντε με λιγη προσπαθεια κ γυμναστικη να τα χασουμε!! :Smile: να παρουμε τα πανω μας!!

----------


## Constance

Οντως κι εχουμε και κοντινο στοχο. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο κοριτσια, κ τι δε θα εδινα να ημουν ξανα στα κιλα σας...εκει ημουν πριν παρω την ανηφορα

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> μπραβο κοριτσια, κ τι δε θα εδινα να ημουν ξανα στα κιλα σας...εκει ημουν πριν παρω την ανηφορα


Θα πας!
Θα πας!
Στο χέρι τους είναι? 
Ουστ παλιοκιλάκια!
Έχουμε γάμο!!!

----------


## badgirl

xaxaxaxaxax θα παω ρε γαμωτο, για τη Ελλαδα ρε γαμωτο! χαχαχαχ

----------


## irenevaladia

Μπράβο κοριτσάρα μου!!!
Έτσι σε θέλω!

----------


## Βάσω26

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Ομολογώ πως έχω αρκετές μέρες να γράψω αλλά συνεχίζω να σας διαβάζω...Η δική μου κατάσταση δυστυχώς από τις μέρες των γιορτών κ' μετά έχει πάρει τη κάτω βόλτα...εν αντιθέσει με τη ζυγαριά μου που σίγουρα έχει ανοδική διάθεση κ' έτσι η λέξη ζύγισμα προς το παρόν για μένα είναι απαγορευμένη..να δω πότε θα μπω πάλι σε πρόγραμμα..:-(

----------


## badgirl

ναμην περιμενεις δευτερες κ χαζομαρες. παρτο αποφαση κ ανεβα τωρα στη ζυγαρια κ αρχισε.

----------


## Βάσω26

Γεια σου badgirl!Μωρέ δε περιμένω δευτέρες ας είναι κ' τρίτη...δυσκολεύομαι να βρω κ'πάλι το κίνητρο που χρειάζομαι.Σήμερα έλαβα κ' μια αρνητική απάντηση από την ΑΝΑΣΑ κ' ομολογώ απογοητεύτηκα περισσότερο.Πραγματικά δε ξέρω τι να κάνω να πάρω δύναμη να αρχίσω κ' πάλι θετικά κ' με δύναμη μέσα μου...

----------


## Erfolg

εγω εκανα ενα διαλλειμα ενα δεκαημερο απο την διαιτα και αρχισα παλι σημερα.αντε κανα μισοκιλακι εχω παρει.α δεν το ηξερα οτι η ανασα δεν τους δεχεται ολους.

----------


## badgirl

να παρεις μια ανασα βασω κ την αποφαση να αδυνατισεις. Δε θελεις να παχυνεις αλλο...μετα η ζωη ειναι δυσκολη...

----------


## badgirl

καλως ηρθες κ καλη κατηφορα! ωχ κι αλλη με πατινι κοριτσια χαχαχαχ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lily_ed

Λες να αλλάξω τικεράκι?? :P
Να ξεκινήσει η κατηφόρα?

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα σε ολους!!  :Smile:  
Χθες μερα ζυγισματος μου δεν μπορεσα να μπω....ατιμη φορθνετ!!!Ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλεφωνο ειχα ολη μερα!!!
Και ναι ναι ναι ναιιι....!!! αλλα 2 κιλα εφυγαν και εδειξε χθες 102!!Ελα να βλεπουμε διψηφιο λεμεεεεεε!!!
Καλα μιλαμε ειχα παρει 2 παντελονια ενα υφασματινο και ενα τζιν πριν λιγο καιρο, οταν ειχα χασει τα πρωτα....15 κιλα? εκει γυρω...περιπου.Το υφασματινο εδω και 2 εβδομαδες δεν φοριεται με τιποτα ειναι τελειως βρακα...το δε τζιν μπορω και το βγαζω χωρις να ανοιξω το κουμπι και να κατεβασω το φερμουαρ!!!Απλα το σπρωχνω προς τα κατω και τσουυυπππ κατεβαινει...Στα ποδια μου σακουλιαζει απιστευτα....βρακι κι αυτο....τωρα τι γινεται με τα ρουχα?Στενευω 3-4 παντελονια και περιμενω κανα μηνα ακομη για να αγορασω αλλα ρουχα η να παω αυριο για ψωνια?χμμμ....
Α!!!!Και τα χριστουγεννα φορεσα μποτες!!!Καημο το ειχα!!!Χρονια(πανω απο 20) ειχα να φορεσω.Τις αγορασα στην αρχη της διατροφης και να πω την αληθεια στην γαμπα δεν καλοανεβαιναν αλλα πεισμωσα και ειπα..."εγω τα χριστουγεννα θα σας φορεσω"!!Και φυσικα μια χαρα μπηκε η γαμπα μου στις γιορτες και τις φοραω πια συνεχεια να μου φυγει το απωθημενο!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Φιλακια πολλα και καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας!!
Παμε γερα!!!!

(ενα στερητικο που δε μπορεσα να μπω χθες και να σας διαβασω το επαθα...μου λειψατε!!!)

----------


## natallia

σοφία θέλουμε το χρονικό της επιτυχίας σου !!!!
δηλαδή ξεχωριστό ποστ η ακομα καλύτερα στο αρχικό σου να γράψεις τη προοδο σου και πως τα κατάφερες, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα!!

----------


## badgirl

πεταωωωωωω πεταω ξερω δεν ειναι Παρασκευη αλλα κλασσικα ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 88.1 ουφφφφφφφφφφφφφ οχι τιποταλλο θαμαι αδιαθετη την Παρασκευη κ θα απογοητευομουν...θα κρατησω σωστη διατροφη ναμαι 87 μετα την περιοδο!

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο σοφακι μου μπραβο! μοιρασου τη χαρα σου κ με τους δικους σου!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Την καλημερα σε ολους!!  
> Χθες μερα ζυγισματος μου δεν μπορεσα να μπω....ατιμη φορθνετ!!!Ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλεφωνο ειχα ολη μερα!!!
> Και ναι ναι ναι ναιιι....!!! αλλα 2 κιλα εφυγαν και εδειξε χθες 102!!Ελα να βλεπουμε διψηφιο λεμεεεεεε!!!
> Καλα μιλαμε ειχα παρει 2 παντελονια ενα υφασματινο και ενα τζιν πριν λιγο καιρο, οταν ειχα χασει τα πρωτα....15 κιλα? εκει γυρω...περιπου.Το υφασματινο εδω και 2 εβδομαδες δεν φοριεται με τιποτα ειναι τελειως βρακα...το δε τζιν μπορω και το βγαζω χωρις να ανοιξω το κουμπι και να κατεβασω το φερμουαρ!!!Απλα το σπρωχνω προς τα κατω και τσουυυπππ κατεβαινει...Στα ποδια μου σακουλιαζει απιστευτα....βρακι κι αυτο....τωρα τι γινεται με τα ρουχα?Στενευω 3-4 παντελονια και περιμενω κανα μηνα ακομη για να αγορασω αλλα ρουχα η να παω αυριο για ψωνια?χμμμ....
> Α!!!!Και τα χριστουγεννα φορεσα μποτες!!!Καημο το ειχα!!!Χρονια(πανω απο 20) ειχα να φορεσω.Τις αγορασα στην αρχη της διατροφης και να πω την αληθεια στην γαμπα δεν καλοανεβαιναν αλλα πεισμωσα και ειπα..."εγω τα χριστουγεννα θα σας φορεσω"!!Και φυσικα μια χαρα μπηκε η γαμπα μου στις γιορτες και τις φοραω πια συνεχεια να μου φυγει το απωθημενο!   
> 
> Φιλακια πολλα και καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας!!
> Παμε γερα!!!!
> ...



Εισαι παραδειγμα για ολους.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την προσπάθεια σου.Τον ξερω τον καημο της μπότας κι εγω ειναι τελειο να μπορεις να φορας πραγματα που δε μπορουσες για χρονια.Να εισαι καλα και καλη συνέχεια στον αγωνα. :Smile:

----------


## irenevaladia

Σοφία ΖΗΤΩ!!!

----------


## badgirl

τελικα αδιαθετησα σημερα οποτε το 88.1 παιζει ναταν 87 ρε γαμωτο κ δε το ειδα...κλαψ κλαψ

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο σου Σοφια, πραγματικα αξιεπαινη κι εσυ και η προσπαθεια σου. Ευχομαι να φτασεις στο στοχο σου οσο πιο συντομα γινεται κι εμεις οι υπολοιπες!Πες μας ομως πως τα καταφερνεις, με ποια μεθοδο? Παντως ρε κοριτσια δε μπορειτε να φανταστειτε ποσο περιμενω το καλοκαιρακι να φορεσω αυτα που ονειρευομαι εδω και χρονια! Αμην και ποτε!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 57,7! Ωραία ? επανήλθαμε!
Gkate μου και εγώ τρελαίνομαι για καλοκαιράκι αλλά τι θα κάνουμε φέτος με τη χαλάρωση? Ελπίζω ως τότε το γυμναστήριο να έχει κάνει το θαύμα του!

----------


## badgirl

το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις παρει 2-3 κιλακια για καλο λογο κ θαχει φυυγει η χαλαρωση  :Smile:  μπραβο που επανηλθες, αυτο εειναι τσαγανο!

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα και ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια  :Smile:  :-*

Οσο για τη μεθοδο που με ρωτησαν καποια παιδια, τι να πω....

Καταρχην ειναι να το παρεις αποφαση, να συνειδητοποιησεις οτι μπορεις και να βαλεις στοχο.Απο κει και περα οτι μεθοδο και να ακολουθησεις θα πετυχεις.

Οποτε κι εγω αρχικα αποφασισα οτι θελω να τα βαλω με τους "δαιμονες" μου και να τους νικησω(καταθλιψη - αλκοολ - παχυσαρκια).
Κατοπιν συνειδητοποιησα οτι ΜΠΟΡΩ,οτι εχω δυναμη μεσα μου, οπως πετυχαν καποια ατομα τοσα και τοσα, ΜΠΟΡΩ κι εγω.
Το αλκοολ εφερνε καταθλιψη, η καταθλιψη το αλκοολ και τα δυο μαζι την παχυσαρκια.
Ως τωρα με μισουσα και λειτουργουσα τελειως αυτοκαταστροφικα.Οποτε απο δω και περα θα λειτουργω υπερ του εαυτου μου, θα τον προσεχω και θα με αγαπαω.Τελος η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση.Η Σοφια αξιζει.
Εφοσον το αλκοολ δεν υπαρχει για μενα και συνειδητοποιησα οτι δεν χρειαζομαι κανενα "δεκανικι" αρχισα να βγαινω σιγα σιγα και απο την καταθλιψη.Τωρα πια αρχισα να βγαινω εξω, να σηκωνω το τηλεφωνο και να απαντω, ν ανοιγω την πορτα οταν ερχεται καποιος, να μη περναω ωρες στο κρεβατι κοιτωντας το ταβανι να μη νοιωθω δυστυχια ολη μερα, να μη θελω να πεθανω, να μη κλαιω συνεχεια, επαψα να βλεπω παντου μαυρο, να να να...
Οσο περνουσαν οι μερες τοσο πιο δυνατη αισθανομουν.
Ταυτοχρονα αλλαξα τις διατροφικες μου συνηθειες.
Αρχισα να διαβαζω τα παντα, ως και βιοχημεια.Ηθελα να μαθω για τις τροφες, τις πρωτεινες, τους υδατανθρακες, τα λιπη, τον γλυκαιμικο δεικτη, για την πεψη και την παραμονη των τροφων στο στομαχι, για την λιποδιαλυση και την αεροβικη και ενα σωρο ακομη...
Ξεκινησα με την Ατκινς λοιπον, που την γνωριζα απ τα 18 μου(τωρα ειμαι 40), την ειχα κανει τοτε για 10 μερες(και απο τοτε μου μεινε να πινω τον φραπε χωρις ζαχαρη).Τωρα ειδα οτι κυκλοφορησε η νεα Ατκινς και αφου καταλαβα την φιλοσοφια της την ακολουθησα αλλα με τον δικο μου τροπο καθως ηθελα αφενος να χασω κιλα(ξεκινησα απο τα 138)να μειωσω την αρτηριακη μου πιεση(ειχα 18 με 22 την μεγαλη και 12 την μικρη) αλλα και να μειωσω την χοληστερινη μου(ειχα γυρω στο 300)
Ταυτοχρονα αγορασα διαδρομο.

Διαδρομο νηστικη μερα παρα μερα εδω και 3 μηνες λοιπον.
Ο κοσμος να χαλασει πινω 3 λιτρα νερο και 2 με 3 κουπες πρασινο τσαι.
Πρωινο καλως η κακως δεν εχω καταφερει να φαω στη ζωη μου.
Μεσημερι πρωτεινη(κρεα απαχο η ψαρι) με σαλατα (υδατανθρακα δηλαδη, απο η λαχανο η μαρουλι η κουνουπιδι η μπροκολο η χορτα) με μια κουταλια του γλυκου λαδι λιγο λεμονι και ελαχιστοτατο αλατι.
Βραδυ το ιδιο με το μεσημεριανο η μια ομελετα(σπανια) με ενα ολοκληρο αυγο και 2 ασπραδια ειτε σκετη η με λιγα μανιταρια, στο αντικολλητικο που αλλοτε δε βαζω λαδι και αλλοτε βαζω μια κουταλια του γλυκου.
Τον τελευταιο καιρο στο μεσημεριανο γευμα αντι υδατανθρακα απο σαλατα μερικες μερες συνοδευω την πρωτεινη με λαχανικα του στυλ πρασο, μπαμια, φασολακι, σε μικρη ποσοτητα μαγειρεμενα ομως με ελαχιστο κρεμμυδι, ελαχιστο αλατι και σπανια βαζω μιση ντοματα ψιλοκομμενη.Το λαδι παντα ωμο στο πιατο(παντα μια κουταλια του γλυκου).Αυτα τα λαχανικα ομως μονο μεσημερι ποτε βραδυ.
Επισης μερικα απογευματα και αν το βραδυνο απεχει πολλες ωρες απο το μεσημεριανο που εχω ηδη φαει, τρωω μια χουφτα ωμα αμυγδαλο ψυχα και καρυδια.
Μερικες μερες τρωω για μεσημερι αρκετα αργα(στις 6 η 7 το απογευμα) οποτε δεν τρωω γευμα το βραδυ εφοσον δεν πειναω αλλα μερικες φορες 1 με 2 ωρες πριν τον υπνο τρωω τα αμυγδαλα με τα καρυδια(5 με 10 τεμαχια)
Στους επομενους μηνες, γιατι εχω δρομο μακρυ ακομη, εννοειται οτι θα προσθεσω και αλλα λαχανικα στο μεσημεριανο οπως και κανενα φρουτακι μαλλον κατα το δεκατιανο αν και δεν ειμαι φαν του φρουτου.

Αποτελεσματα:
Εχασα 36 κιλα, δεν νοιωθω να πειναω ποτε, ειμαι απιστευτα ευδιαθετη, δεν νοιωθω καμμια αδυναμια, το δερμα μου λαμπει.
Το αλκοολ ουτε που το σκεφτομαι πια, δεν υπαρχει καν για μενα.
Η αρτηριακη μου πιεση κατεβηκε στο 11,5 με 12 η μεγαλη και στο 8 περιπου η μικρη.
Την επομενη εβδομαδα να κανω γενικες εξετασεις οποτε θα σας γραψω για τα επιπεδα χοληστερινης.
Περα απο ολα αυτα να σημειωσω πως επι 20 χρονια(απο την εγκυμοσυνη και μετα)καθε μηνα στις "δυσκολες μερες" υπεφερα απο 3ημερη ημικρανια και δεν με επιαναν και τα παυσιπονα.Υπεφερα παρα πολυ.Απο την ημερα που ξεκινησα αυτη την διατροφη, δεν ενοιωσα τον παραμικρο πονο.Ειναι απιστευτο να μη πονας!!!Ειναι υπεροχο!!!

Σημερα, πιο ευδιαθετη και πιο αισιοδοξη απο ποτε στη ζωη μου στα 102 κιλα κιλα συνεχιζω για τον πρωτο μου στοχο να δω διψηφιο επιτελους!
Δευτερος στοχος τα 85 κιλα! Τοσο ημουν οταν εμεινα εγκυος στα 20 μου χρονια.
Μετα βλεπουμε...

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους εδω μεσα.Χωρις την βοηθεια σας και την γενικοτερη συμπαρασταση και ενθαρυνση σας δε ξερω αν θα ειχα καταφερει να με βρω και παλι.

Να ειστε παντα καλα  :Smile:

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις παρει 2-3 κιλακια για καλο λογο κ θαχει φυυγει η χαλαρωση  μπραβο που επανηλθες, αυτο εειναι τσαγανο!


Είσαι γλύκα!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Σοφία μου, τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια για τη βελτίωση της υγείας σου, της διάθεσής σου και της εμφάνισης σου! (με σειρά προτεραιότητας πάντα). 
Χθες μετά από δύο ουισκάκια και μία κρέπα, είμαι 89,6 κιλά. Ουπς!

----------


## Nekky

Ενα τεραστιο *μπραβο* Σοφια μου!!!!
Θαυμαζω τα αποτελεσματα σου, και στα κιλα και στη υγεια και στην διαθεση και στην αρνηση σου στο αλκοολ, και γενικα το κεφι σου για ζωη! Μ ανεβαζεις καθε φορα που σε διαβαζω!!!! 
Μπραβο σου και παλι μπραβο σου!!!! Χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για σενα!
Καθε φορα που βλεπω το τικερακι σου λεω στον εαυτο μου δεν υπαρχουν δικαιολογιες... μπορεις και εσυ! Εισαι παραδειγμα! 

Σ ευχαριστω που υπαρχεις και που εισαι εδω!

φιλια πολλα πολλα

----------


## p_k

H ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ!

Καλημέρα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και όλα πήγαν καλά.
-1,4 κιλά 
Από τα 92,5 κατέβηκα στα 91,1 αυτήν την πρώτη εβδομάδα του προγράμματος των WW.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LIDA_ed

Μπράβο p_k !
Πολύ καλή αρχή έκανες, είσαι το κάτι άλλο, θα τα καταφέρεις σίγουρα γιατί εγκαίρως πήρες τα μέτρα σου!

----------


## badgirl

ελα βρε αβα μου σιγα, να σου πω ομως να μπουμε σε προγραμμα ετσι? πως κ δε γραφεις τι τρως στο τι εφαγα σημερα? θα σε βοηθησει πολυ η καταγραφη, ή κανε ιδκο σου ημερολογιο. φιλακια. Παρασκευη εχουμε ζυγισμα ετσι?

----------


## Ava_ed

Badgirl μου, θα επανέλθω, να είσαι σίγουρη!! Είσαι πολύ γλυκειά και σ' ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. Θα το κάνω και αυτό, αρκεί να μπορώ να γράφω πράγματα για τα οποία δεν θα ντρέπομαι. Την Παρασκευή λοιπόν, ελπίζω με έστω και 88,9. Φιλάκια!

----------


## badgirl

να μη ντρεπεσαι, οταν προκειται να τα γραψεις ισως το σκεφτεις κ φας λιγοτερο. δεν εχει νοημα να γραφεις μονο οσα εκανες σωστα, το αντιθετο. Κανε ενα προσωπικο αν ντρεπεσαι, εκει ομως να τα γραφεις ΟΛΑ. τοτε θα ντρεπεσαι τον εαυτο σου εκ των υστερων κ επισης θα εχεις επιγνωση του τι κανεις λαθος, χωρις δικαιολογιες. Εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ καλη μου, γιαυτο επιμενω. Φιλια.

----------


## Ava_ed

Ξεκινώ από τώρα, με διάθεση χιουμοριστική! 
Επειδή δεν γύρισα σπίτι ακόμη για να φάω σαν άνθρωπος, ΤΩΡΑ τρώω ένα σάντουιτς με διπλό σουβλάκι, με ντομάτα και μουστάρδα, σε ψωμάκι. Τα καλά νέα: είναι απαίσιο κι έτσι θα πετάξω πάνω από το μισό. Στο σπίτι πλέον, θα φάω μία πατζαροσαλάτα με λάδι και λεμόνι και μία φέτα ψωμί. Ξανά φιλάκια!

----------


## sofia68

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια
Ειστε πολυ σημαντικοι για μενα :-*

Στο χερι μας ειναι να τα καταφερουμε...
παμε ολοι μαζι γερα!!!!!
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

Παμε Σοοφια γερα μου δινεις θαρρος! ειδα κ 87 μπροστα τι αλλο θελω!
Ξερω ξερω δεν ηρθε ακομα Παρασκευη αλλα θελω να καταγραφει χαχαχαχα 87.6 σημερα το πρωι!!! φιλακιααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα α κ ειμαι αδιαθετη μη ξεχνιομαστε

----------


## Ava_ed

Badgirl μου, μπράβο σου! Τέλειο νούμερο το 87! Προτείνω στα 85 να αλλάξεις και το τικεράκι σου. Όχι παίζουμε! Όσο για μένα ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 89 νταν. Το μεσημέρι έφαγα αρκετά, χοτ ντογκ, σαλάτα, κρέας και λίγο ψωμί. Είμαι φαγού τι να κάνουμε. Σκέφτομαι να τη βγάλω το βράδυ με κανένα τσαγάκι. Για να τα καταφέρω πήρα ήδη ταινία, μπας και απασχολήσω το μυαλό μου. Φιλάκια!

----------


## badgirl

κανε γευμα το βραδυ μη παει κ τρεχεις στο ψυγειο μετα...χειροτερα θαναι. πως κ δε δοκιμασες διαιτολογο? μπορει να σου βαζει να τρως ολα αυτα που θελεις απλα θαναι σωστα κατανεμημενα ωστε να μη πεινας...

νασαι καλα κουκλα μου, ελα μπορεις κ συ σιγα σιγα. το τικερακι δε το αλλαzω, θελω να βλεπω τα χαλια που ειχα  :Big Grin:  εχω το κακο κ ξεχναω κ διαγραφω ασχημες εμπειριες...

----------


## Ava_ed

Αααααααααχχχχ! Φαίνεται πως είμαι ειδική περίπτωση. Πήγα κατά καιρούς σε τέσσερις διαιτολόγους, μετά έκανα δακτύλιο και πάλι πεινάω. Θέλω πάλι ρύθμιση, πράγμα που θα γίνει next week. Τι να σου πω βρε παιδάκι μου, την πείνα δεν την αντέχω η γυναίκα. Υποτίθεται πως στον δακτύλιο αν φας πολύ έχεις εμέτους κλπ, εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Αρκεί που τρώω, χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## badgirl

α φτιαξουν ολα καλη μου, απλα πες τα του γιατρου σου. Αυτοι ξερουν. Δε μπορει θα πετυχει!

----------


## Ava_ed

Και βέβαια θα πετύχει! Ελπίζω πραγματικά. Αφού λέει ότι δειγματοληπτικά στους 1000 ασθενείς του απέτυχαν μόνον οι 7, δεν το πιστεύω πως θα είμαι η όγδοη. Αυτή τη φορά θα πετύχω, ο κόσμος να χαλάσει!

----------


## badgirl

βιωσε το λοιπον, φερσου σα να εχει πετυχει κ να μη πεινας τοσο. τιποτε δε κανει θαυματα απο μονο του, μονο το μυαλο μας

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Καλημέρα.Σήμερα κλείνω τον πρώτο μου μήνα που έκανα την επέμβαση και έχασα άλλα 2 κιλά.Δε τα χαίρομαι καθόλου αυτά τα κιλά λόγο του προβλήματος που μου δημιούργησαν οι πέτρες.Σύνολο 11 κιλά στο μήνα.

----------


## Ava_ed

Τα 88,8 είναι γεγονός! Χαίρομαι, χαίρομαι, χαίρομαι! Αν βγάλει κανείς τα δεκαδικά, 11 κιλά χαμένα επίσης, Ειρήνη.
Απόλαυσε τα κιλά σου! Σκέψου να είχες τα προβλήματα + 11 κιλά...

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Ωραία Ava :Smile:  Απλά είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ταλαιπωρία μια βδομάδα τώρα που δε μπορώ να σκέφτομαι θετικά.

----------


## Ava_ed

Ρώτησες το γιατρό σου? Τι σου λέει για όλα αυτά? Μπορεί να είναι απαραίτητο στάδιο, που θα περάσεις αναγκαστικά. Πότε λέει πως θα αισθανθείς καλύτερα? Και κυρίως γιατί συμβαίνουν αυτά? Είναι μετεγχειρητικά?

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Βασικά πήγα σε 3 γιατρούς.Επειδή χάνω κιλά δημιουργούνται πέτρες,αρχικά δε μπορούσα να πίνω πολύ νερό ο οργανισμός δε μπορούσε να τις αποβάλλει.Οπότε την πατήσαμε...Από προχτές το βράδυ όμως δε τρώω σχεδόν καθόλου,αφού όταν βλέπω φαγητό ή μου μιλάνε γι΄ αυτό ανακατεύομαι και πολλές φορές πάω για εμετό άσχετα που δεν έχω κάτι να βγάλω.Σήμερα αδιαθέτησα και από πάνω....Φφφφφφ δε ξέρω τι να πω προσπαθώ να κάνω υπομονή αλλά δε παλεύεται...Για να γελάσουμε και λίγο σήμερα λόγω του ότι δε μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ συνεχόμενα ξύπνησα στις 4 και έβαφα τα νύχια μου....

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλό αυτό με τα νύχια, ανεβαστικό! Το νεράκι βοηθάει, προσπάθησε να πίνεις όσο μπορείς. Τώρα το σώμα σου παλεύει να ανταποκριθεί στις αλλαγές που υφίσταται, γι΄αυτό και αντιδρά. Προσωπικά με φαντάζομαι να είχα γίνει τσιμπούρι στο γιατρό που με χειρούργησε, θα πήγαινα εκεί και δεν θα έφευγα αν δεν έπαιρνα ικανοποιητικές εξηγήσεις.

----------


## Eirhnh_ed

Η μάνα μου γελούσε το πρωί...Προσπαθώ να πίνω αλλά και αυτό μου προκαλεί αναγούλα.Ο γιατρός μου είναι Πειραία αλλά τον πήρε τηλέφωνο η μάνα μου 3-4 φόρες αυτές τις μέρες.Ελπίζω να τελειώσουν όλα σύντομα  :Smile:

----------


## Ava_ed

Κι εγώ το εύχομαι ολόψυχα και σύντομα! Σωστή η μαμά! Όσο για το νερό, αν και δεν είμαι γιατρός, επιμένω! Γουλιά - γουλιά. Και όλα θα πάνε καλύτερα!

----------


## Kriaraki_ed

Σημερινο ζυγισμα : 62,9!!
Απο τα 64,5 που ξεκινησα μεσα σε λιγες μερες ξεφουσκωσα παρα πολυ!! Θελω να συνεχισω ετσι!! 

Καλη δυναμη παιδια!

----------


## irenevaladia

Το είδα πάλι το 57,7 οπότε ας το κατοχυρώσω? πριν πάω στη ταβέρνα απόψε ?χιχιχι

----------


## badgirl

χαχαχαχχα καλη διασκεδαση μικρη!!! πηγαινε εσυ αντι για μενα...δε θελω να παω πουθενα, μονο ναδυνατισω, μεχει πιασει μανια εν οψη νυφικου...θα σταματησω να ζυγιζομαι 100 φορες τη μερα ομως γιατι ολο ανεβοκατεβαινει η ενδειξη οπως ειναι φυσικο αλλα ανεβοκατεβαινει κ η διαθεση μου!κ 
θα κανω τη διαιτα του διαιτολογου κατα γραμμα για 2 εβδομαδες, τοτε θα δω 2-3 κιλα κατω...Ως τοτε bye bye ζυγαρια. Αντε ισως ζυγιστω πριν φυγω για Αθηνα...  :Big Grin: 
Το κακο ειναι οτι στην Αθηνα δε θα γυμναζομαι...
Λοιπον επισημο ζυγισμα σημερα 88,2 στο διαιτολογο. Θα ζυγιστω μια κ μεθαυριο πρωι γιατι σημερα ειμαι ακομα αδιαθετη.

----------


## irenevaladia

Έχουμε ιερό σκοπό σήμερα στη ταβέρνα.
Θα κάνουμε προξενιό!
Αχ μακάρι να πάει καλά!!!
Καλή η ιδέα σου με τη δίαιτα του διαιτολόγου.
Μη ζυγιστείς και ζυγίσου στο τέλος να δεις το αποτέλεσμα και να είναι σούπερ έκπληξη!!!
Στη Αθήνα έχεις να ρίξεις τέτοιο τρέξιμο που τύφλα να χει ο διάδρομος.
Μην ανησυχείς!

----------


## gkate

Λοιπον -1 κιλο. Αντε ας ελπισουμε για τα καλυτερα, παντως τη διατροφη τι συνεχιζω κανονικα!

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> Έχουμε ιερό σκοπό σήμερα στη ταβέρνα.
> Θα κάνουμε προξενιό!
> Αχ μακάρι να πάει καλά!!!
> Καλή η ιδέα σου με τη δίαιτα του διαιτολόγου.
> Μη ζυγιστείς και ζυγίσου στο τέλος να δεις το αποτέλεσμα και να είναι σούπερ έκπληξη!!!
> Στη Αθήνα έχεις να ρίξεις τέτοιο τρέξιμο που τύφλα να χει ο διάδρομος.
> Μην ανησυχείς!


ετσι μου λενε ολοι αλλα εγω νομιζω οτι απο ταξι σε ταξι θαμαι λογω της μητερας μου που δεν περπαταει ιδιαιτερα... σκεφτομαι αν ειναι να μεινω αρκετα να βρω ενα γυμναστηριο εκει κοντα ή να κανω πανω κατω ενα μεγαλο παρκο που εχει...χωρις σκυλο!!! χαχαχαχ
Θα παω να παρω κ το ελλειπτικο μολις ανεβει ο ενρικε  :Big Grin:  θα μου το κανει δωροοοοοοοοο

αχ τα προξενια εμας δε μας καθονται...μονη μια χαρα τα καταφερνα...αλλα με το γιαννη χαλαει η συνταγη! εσεις σε ποιους?! καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## badgirl

σημερα 89! καλα τι κατακρατηση ειναι αυτη...θα κοψω τα νερα κ τις σουπες  :Big Grin: 

αστειευομαι ε  :Big Grin:

----------


## Danai20

badgirl

και εγώ εκεί κατέληξα. Θα κρατήσω τα σουβλάκια και τα κοκορέτσια και θα κόψω το νερό και τους χυμούς. Αυτά με παχαίνουν τελικά  :Smile: 

Στο νυφικό θα είσαι κούκλα

Φιλιά και καλό βράδυ

----------


## badgirl

στην αναζητηση νυφικου ομως δε θα ειμαι... παντως καλυτερα απο 15 κιλα πανω...τελοσπαντων καλυτερα που εκοψα το τσιγαρο μη παει κ σκασει κανενα μωρο προωρα παρα να ημουν τωρα 75 κιλα...
δυστηχως θα τρωω ολο κνορ σουπες ολη τη βδομαδα που ειναι τιγκα στο αλατι γαμωτη τους...αλλα τρελαινομαι!!! κ ειναι κ ευκολο γευμα για ταξιδι...

----------


## SANEL

AX εχω τοση ανυπομονησια..ζυγιζομαι αθριο το πρωι...αχ κρατηθηκα να μην ζυγιστω καθολου..μονο την τριτη λυγισα. την δευτερα ημουν 81.5 και την τριτη 80.8 ομως εγω θα μετρησω μια εβδομαδα απο το 81.5.απλα χαρηκα και ηθελα να το βαλω στο τικερακι μου...χχιχιχιιχ!!!πριν 2 βδομαδες ημουν 83. αυριο ποσο νμα ειμαι ...ανυπομονω.!!  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

καλη επιτυχια σανελακι, διαβασα στο τοπικ "κειμενα που αξιζει να μοιραστουμε" το αρθρο που βρηκα απο διαιτολογο, για να μη λες οτι ειμαι περιεργη που λεω πως δε κανει να τρως λιγο...εν ολιγοις μπραβο για την απωλεια σου αλλα ειναι με λαθος τροπο κ μη ξεχασεις αυτα που λεγαμε εχθες κ δεν τρως νορμαλ... φοβαμαι μη παει κ εχεις χασει κι αλλο κ δε τρως τιποτα μετα...

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...age=2#pid55945

----------


## SANEL

ΚΑΛΞΜΕΡΑ σε ολα τα κοριτσουπουλα!!
badgirl μην μου ανησυχεις..παντα ετρωγα σχετικα μικρες ποσοτητες απλα προσθετα και σαχλαμαρες για αυτο παχυνα.. για αυτο κιολας μου φαινονται καλα αυτα που τρωω. παντως μην ανησυχεις δεν εχω σκοπο να μην τρωω γιατι ξερω οτι ετσι θα τα τιναξω ολα στον αερα...κανονικα τις σαλατες μου και το μεσημεριανο και ελαφρυ βραδινο. και τα φρουτακια μου ενδιαμεσα..δεν 8α κανω καμια σαχλαμαρα αυτη τη φορα..το υποσχομαι!!και τα αποκαλυπτηρια..εχασα 2.2 απο την προηγουμενη δευτερα! τι ωραια που μπηκε η εβδομαδα..αλλαξα και τη δεκαδα μια και καλη....αντε να δω ακι την καιμνουρια απο εδω και περα!!

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα κοριτσαρες μου  :Smile: 
Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε  :Smile:  

Εκατοοοοοο... Εκατοοοοοοο.... κατοσταρα εκατο!!!!
Αντε την επιασα την κατοσταρα κι εμεινε ενα βηματακι ακομη προς τα κατω να δω το διψηφιο!!

Εριξα και μια ματια στον πινακα του Δεικτη Μαζας Σωματος.Κατεβηκα στην κατηγορια "δριμεια παχυσαρκια" απο την "επικινδυνη παχυσαρκια".Ειχα ΔΜΣ 47,8 και σημερα εδειξε 34,6....αντε κατι ειναι κι αυτο απ το τιποτα.
Θελω δουλεια ακομη αλλα συνεχιζω γεραααααα....

Φιλακια σε ολες και καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας...Ολα ειναι στο χερι μας!!!

Ενωμενες θα νικησουμε!!!! :P :P :P  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

mprabo destinity! 
σημερα 88,4 αλλα σε αλλη ζυγαρια...αυριο πρωι ζυγισμα στη δικια μου να δω ποσο ακριβως ειμαι κ τελος ζυγισματα για μια εβδομαδα! φιλουμπες

----------


## badgirl

σοφακι φοβερο αυτο με το δεικτη μαζας σωματος ετσι? χθες εβλεπα την πτωση του δικου μου κ επαθα πλακα... θελω να βρω τικερ να βαλω τον δεικτη μαζας, δειχνει πιο επιβλητικος χαχαχαχα

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by SANEL_
> ΚΑΛΞΜΕΡΑ σε ολα τα κοριτσουπουλα!!
> badgirl μην μου ανησυχεις..παντα ετρωγα σχετικα μικρες ποσοτητες απλα προσθετα και σαχλαμαρες για αυτο παχυνα.. για αυτο κιολας μου φαινονται καλα αυτα που τρωω. παντως μην ανησυχεις δεν εχω σκοπο να μην τρωω γιατι ξερω οτι ετσι θα τα τιναξω ολα στον αερα...κανονικα τις σαλατες μου και το μεσημεριανο και ελαφρυ βραδινο. και τα φρουτακια μου ενδιαμεσα..δεν 8α κανω καμια σαχλαμαρα αυτη τη φορα..το υποσχομαι!!και τα αποκαλυπτηρια..εχασα 2.2 απο την προηγουμενη δευτερα! τι ωραια που μπηκε η εβδομαδα..αλλαξα και τη δεκαδα μια και καλη....αντε να δω ακι την καιμνουρια απο εδω και περα!!


ολεεεεεεεεεεε το σοφακι κατοσταρησε, εσυ αλλαξες δεκαδα...μου φτιαξατε τη μερα! ναι μπορουμε!!! αντε κοριτσια δυναμικα!

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλημέρα στις κούκλες! 
Σοφία είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση! 
Εκατό, εκατό,
έχασες τριάνταοκτώ!
(ατυχής προσπάθεια ρίμας, αλλά κάτι έπρεπε να κάνω για να σου δείξω τη χαρά μου).
Ώρα να αλλάξεις τικεράκι, έφτασες εδώ στο στόχο σου! Και στα δικά μας!

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο Σοφια για το εκατο!!! Αντε να κατεβαινουν τα νουμερα!!!
Μπραβο και στη Sanel για το διψηφιο!!
Κοριτσια και 100 γρμ. να χανουμε κερδος ειναι απο το να συνεχιζουμε να παιρνουμε. Γερα και δυνατα ολες!!!
Keep going babies!!

----------


## badgirl

88,0

----------


## stellou1989_ed

χαιρετωωω... σημερα μου τη βαρεσε και ζυγιστηκα το πρωι (αφου ειχα φαει πρωινο , μαλακια ε...) και με δειξε 1 κιλο κατω ... μετα απο εναμιση μηνα ... απ τη μια επιτελους αλλαζω νουμερα (ε βαριεμαι να βλεπω ολο τα ιδια και τα ιδια , πως λεμε "αλλαζω παραστασεις"; :P) απ την αλλη ... εεεεεεεελεος πια , ενα κιλο μονο ?! πεμπτη πρωι εκλεισα ραντεβου με τη διαιτολογο και το τικερακι θα το ξαναλλαξω αναλογα με το τι θα δω στη ζυγαρια εκει (γιατι το 125.5 συμφωνα με την εκει ζυγαρια ειναι) , αλλα το εβαλα τωρα για να το βλεπω να χαιρομαι λιγο ...

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο στελλουδακι! με το καλο ο μεγαλος κατηφορος...θα δεις ολα καλα θα πανε... παλι 88, 0 ειδα σημερα αλλα δε πτοουμαι...

με τοσα νερα που πινω ολη μερα δε μπορει να μη κανω κατακρατηση...τωρα που θα λειπω ταξιδι κ δε θα γυμναζομαι λογικα θα πεσει...εχω ομως στρωσει το εδαφος κ εχω κανει μια εβδομαδα πολυ εντατικη γυμναστικη παροτι αδιαθετη,,,θαχω να καιω ελπιζω χαχαχαχα παντως εχω μεινει η μιση κι ας εχει κολλησει παλι η παλιοζυγαρια...ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ θα πεσεις θες δε θες σσου λεω!

----------


## irenevaladia

μπράβο κορίτσια!
μια χαρά!
συνεχίστε έτσι!
μα τι σούπερ ομάδα είμαστε!!!

----------


## badgirl

Η εθνικη στο ευρωπαικο!!! το πηραμε το ευρωπαικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο "βαλτε νοβα να τον φερετε πισω" ο,τι κ αν βαλουμε εγω πισω απτο γαμηλιο ταξιδι δε γυρνω!!!

----------


## BARBY

γεια σας!τωρα που πηρα φορα αρχισα και τη λαχανοσουπα για μια βδομαδουλα να με παει λιγο στη κατηφορα.Αλλα ειναι απαισια!ομως τη τρωω και σκεφτομαι το καλοκαιρι με το μπικινι!!!βρωμαει ολο το σπιτι με το λαχανο.ομως ειναι αποδοτικη και νιωθεις ευαιξια!αυτα! Παντως χαρηκα που χανετε κιλα!ετσι μπραβο να λεμε καλα νεα!σε μια εβδομαδα που θα τελειωσω τη σουπα θα ζυγιστω!

----------


## Ava_ed

Μπάρμπυ, καλή επιτυχία με τη σούπα! Πληροφοριακά όμως σου λέω πως δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο διατροφικά. Υποψιάζομαι πως το ξέρεις ήδη. Την έχω κάνει δύο φορές και δεν πρόκειται ξανά, εκτός και αν χειρουργηθώ καρδιολογικά και μου την επιβάλουν. (Τη δίνουν στο καρδιολογικό χειρουργικό τμήμα του Memorial Hospital). Από την τελευταία φορά που την έκανα δεν ξαναέφαγα σέλινο, που το λάτρευα. Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις κάποια άλλη δίαιτα από τις τόσες που έχουν να προτείνουν τα κορίτσια μας? Πάντως αν επιμένεις γι' αυτή την εβδομάδα, σου προτείνω να την αλέθεις στο μπλέντερ. Είναι κάπως πιο υποφερτή και κατεβαίνει πιο εύκολα.

----------


## Lily_ed

Ava, συμφωνούμε, ότι χάσεις με αυτή τη σουπα, τα πέρνεις πίσω μόλις αρχίσεις να τρώς
κανονικά.
Barby, καλύτερα προσπάθησε κάτι άλλο

----------


## irenevaladia

Συμφωνώ!
Αφήστε που η γεύση αυτής της σούπας έιναι απαίσια!

----------


## Lily_ed

Μόνο απαίσια, βρωμάει όλο το σπίτι και σιχένεσαι το λάχανο
άσε τα διάφορα κοιλιακά προβλήματα :P
και να είχε αποτέλεσμα πάει στο καλό, !

----------


## Machi

Κορίτσια επανήλθα και εγώ!
Μετά από τις κρεπάλες των Χριστουγέννων το αποτέλεσμα ήταν + 1,3
Ξεκίνησα ξανά διατροφή και γυμναστική από την προηγούμενη δευτέρα και η ζυγαριά την Δευτέρα, προχτές έδειξε -1,2 
Που σημαίνει ότι είμαι πάλι εκεί που σταμάτησα (στα τέλη Νοέμβριου)με στόχο τα δώδεκα κιλά μέχρι το καλοκαίρι...(και σύνολο τα εικοσι δύο από την αρχή...)
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες!!!

----------


## Machi

Να και η πρόοδος οπτικά!

----------


## badgirl

Μπαρμπι η διαιτα ειναι σουπερ οσο την κανεις γιατι βλεπεις τα κιλα να πεφτουν με γοργο ρυθμο. Μολις την σταματησεις θα τα παρεις σχεδον ολα, εκτος απο 1 που παιζει ναναι λιπος κ να το εχεις χασει. Συγνωμη αλλα για ενα κιλο σε μια βδομαδα τοση πεινα δεν αξιζει. Επισης να τονισω οτι ολα τα κιλα εγω τα πηρα με τη μια μετα, κατευθειαν, χωρις να φαω κατι υπερβολικο. 

Προσωπικα δε μου βρωμουσε καθολου κ μου καλαρεσε, ομως ειχα φοβερη ατονια στο γυμναστηριο κ γενικοτερα. Η διαιτα αυτη μπορει να δινεται σε νοσοκομεια αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι μονο για τα υγρα...διοτι μονο υγρα χανεις, στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, στην χειροτερη χανεις κ μυικο ιστο λογω ολων αυτων που δεν τρως.

Αν θελεις κοιταξε στο "διαιτα της θειας απο αμερικη", εχω λεπτομερειες πολλες. Τοτε δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι η περιβοητη λαχανοσουπα...την ειχα κανει κ γω ( η μονη διαιτα που εχω κανει ποτε) κ το μετανοιωσα.

Φιλια πολλα κ μη κανετε σπασμωδικες κινησεις, κ κατω να χτυπιομαστε προορισμενοι για να χανουμε πανω απο το 1% του βαρους μας τη βδομαδα δεν ειμαστε κ οτιδηποτε παραπανω χαθει θα το ξαναπαρουμε μετα, ειτε συντομα ειτε πιο αργα. Φιλια!

Α κ αν θες αποτοξινωση τοτε μπορεις για 1 μερα να φας μεσημερι βραδυ σουπα κνορ με λιγο τυρι, αλλα κανονικα το πρωινο σου κ ολα τα ενδιαμεσα γευματα (πχ 2 φρουτα).

Εγω αυτο εκανα κ πηγα ξανα 87,5 πλεον σημερα, αρα τοχω κατοχυρωσει (το βαρος μας εχει διακυμανσεις, οταν δουμε το ιδιο νουμερο θα πει οτι ισχυει.... Ξανα φιλια σε ολες!!!

Λοιπον να καταγραφει, σημερα πρωι 87,5 στη ζυγαρια μου.

----------


## Erfolg

αχ αχ αχ απο τις 10 του μηνος εχω πει θα ξαναρχισω κ ακομα.αχ αχ αχ.εχω παρει τωρα γυρω στο 1κιλο αλλα αυτο δεν με πτοει.ειπα να αρχισω παλι απο αυριο κ λεω να τα καταφερω αυτη τη φορα.δεν μ αρεσει ο εαυτος μου ετσι δεν θελω να ξαναγυρναω στα ιδια.νιωθω ασχημα.αλλα 6 με 7 θελω κριμα να το καθυστερω.θα ξανα γραψω οταν φτασω στα κιλα που εχω πει στο παλιοτερο ποστ...61.2...απο τον δεκεμβρη δηλαδη!κοριτσια μπραβο σας ομως!!ετσι να συνεχισετε ολοι χανοντας κιλααααααα.....!!!ας αφησουμε τις θερμιδες για τους αλλους λοιπον!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by BARBY_
> γεια σας!τωρα που πηρα φορα αρχισα και τη λαχανοσουπα για μια βδομαδουλα να με παει λιγο στη κατηφορα.Αλλα ειναι απαισια!ομως τη τρωω και σκεφτομαι το καλοκαιρι με το μπικινι!!!βρωμαει ολο το σπιτι με το λαχανο.ομως ειναι αποδοτικη και νιωθεις ευαιξια!αυτα! Παντως χαρηκα που χανετε κιλα!ετσι μπραβο να λεμε καλα νεα!σε μια εβδομαδα που θα τελειωσω τη σουπα θα ζυγιστω!


Λοιπόν αυτήν την αηδία που πλασάρεται και ως δίαιτα νοσοκομείου, την έκανα πριν δυο χρόνια. Έχασα για μια εβδομάδα 2 κιλά και στο τέλος του επόμενου δεκαπενθήμερου είχα πάρει με διατροφή 3,5. Αλλά το πρόβημα δεν ήταν αυτό δυστυχώς. Από την καυστικότητα των κρεμμυδιών, όπως μου εξήγησε τελικά ο γιατρός στον οποίο κατέφυγα_θα καταλάβεις γιατί_ ερέθισαν υπερβολικά το παχύ έντερο(ΣΗΜΕΙΩΤΈΟΝ ότι δεν είχα καμία διαφορετικότητα στη λειτουργία του εντέρου) με συνέπεια να έχω αφόρητους πόνους (σαν να είχα αιμορροίδες) δεν είχα όμως. Κατέφυγα στη ξυλοκαίνη που κι αυτή ακόμη επέδρασε μετά από 2 μέρες...και οι πόνοι, πόνοι. Εννοείται, ότι ήταν η πρώτη αλλά και η τελευταία δήθεν μαγική δίαιτα που δοκίμασα...ξανασκέψου το, καλή μου.

----------


## BARBY

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο!απλως επειδη πηρα γρηγορα καποια κιλα γιατι δε προσεχα καθολου θελω να τα χασω και γρηγορα!Εγω παντως την εχω ξανακανει,πιστευω οτι χανεις και λιπος γιατι ειχα δει διαφορα μεγαλη στα παντελονια μου και μετα δε τα πηρα καθολου ευκολα!
...Θα μου πειτε τα πηρα ομως!ελα ομως που πηγαινα και και στη διαιτολογο και τα εχασα αργα και υγιεινα και παλι τα ξαναπηρα...γιατι εγω οταν δε κανω διαιτα τρωω τα παντα και οταν κανω μπορω και στερουμαι τα παντα!τελος παντων!
Το χω φτιαξει καπως στο μυαλο μου ετσι ωστε τον Ιουνιο να ανανεωσω ολοοοοοοοοκληρη τη καρταρομπα μου!και φετος ΘΕΛΩ να το πετυχω!απο 97 65!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ!ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ!

----------


## tidekpe

ΒΑΡΒΥ, εννοείται ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε, εσύ και πολλοί εδώ γιατί έχετε τρελό πείσμα και οι υπόλοιποι γιατί κλέβουμε από το δικό σας. ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλημερεεεες  :Big Grin:  πηγα στη διαιτολογο σημερα και ειδα το συνολικο βαρος που εχω χασει απ το καλοκαιρι ... το 125.5 που γραφω κατω στο τικερακι ειναι το αρχικο βαρος που ειχα οταν πηγα το καλοκαιρι συμφωνα με τη δικη της ζυγαρια . τωρα που πηγα με εδειξε η ιδια ζυγαρια 111.5 :P και γενικως με βρηκε πολυ καλα !! Της μιλησα και για το ολο κολλημα που εχω φαει και ετσι και μου εδωσε συγκεκριμενη διατροφη μου ειπε καποια τιπς κλπ ... Μου εκανε και λιπομετρηση . Ο δεικτης μαζας σωματος εχει πεσει απ το 38.5 στο 35.2 και τα 12.5 απ τα 14 κιλα που εχω χασει ειναι λιπος ... οποτε αν και εχω κολλησει γενικα ειμαι σε καλη φαση !! θα χω ραντεβου μια φορα τη βδομαδα για την ωρα μεχρι να παρω παλι μπρος οποετ πιστευω οτι θα αρχισω να πεφτω σιγα σιγα  :Smile:

----------


## Erfolg

12,5 στα 14;τελεια σχεδον ολο λιπος.συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## Lily_ed

Φαντάζεσαι τα 12,5 κιλά λίπος τι όγκο έχουν? wow!!!μπράβο σου

----------


## SANEL

λιλακι μου..ειδες εξαρακι μπροστα...αχ φανταζομαι τη χαρα σου...!!μπραβο κουκλιτσα μου..αντε και στα δικα μας!!

----------


## gkate

Αλλο ενα κιλο πηγε στον αγυριστο!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by SANEL_
> λιλακι μου..ειδες εξαρακι μπροστα...αχ φανταζομαι τη χαρα σου...!!μπραβο κουκλιτσα μου..αντε και στα δικα μας!!


aaaντε αααντε και στα δικα μας... μπραβο !!

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> καλημερεεεες  πηγα στη διαιτολογο σημερα και ειδα το συνολικο βαρος που εχω χασει απ το καλοκαιρι ... το 125.5 που γραφω κατω στο τικερακι ειναι το αρχικο βαρος που ειχα οταν πηγα το καλοκαιρι συμφωνα με τη δικη της ζυγαρια . τωρα που πηγα με εδειξε η ιδια ζυγαρια 111.5 :P και γενικως με βρηκε πολυ καλα !! Της μιλησα και για το ολο κολλημα που εχω φαει και ετσι και μου εδωσε συγκεκριμενη διατροφη μου ειπε καποια τιπς κλπ ... Μου εκανε και λιπομετρηση . Ο δεικτης μαζας σωματος εχει πεσει απ το 38.5 στο 35.2 και τα 12.5 απ τα 14 κιλα που εχω χασει ειναι λιπος ... οποτε αν και εχω κολλησει γενικα ειμαι σε καλη φαση !! θα χω ραντεβου μια φορα τη βδομαδα για την ωρα μεχρι να παρω παλι μπρος οποετ πιστευω οτι θα αρχισω να πεφτω σιγα σιγα


Μπραβο στελλου μ ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ετσι κοπελαρα μου. Εσυ θα μας βαλεις κατω ολες θα δεις!



Χθεσινοπρωινο ζυγισμα, φαγωμενη κ ντυμενη στο φαρμακειο:
88,0 ακριβως

Θα βαλω περιπου τα διια ρουχα κ θα παω κ αυριο μεθαυριο να ζυγιστω...Δεν μπορω χωρις τη ζυγαρια τι να κανω...

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Σας διαβάζω και χαίρομαι...ειλικρινά...Εγώ ήμουν 83 σε 1 εβδομάδα πήγα 81 και ξέρω ότι δε μου αρκεί τπτ μέχρι τα 74.Εκεί φτάνω σχετικά εύκολα...Θέλω δηλαδή 3 εβδομάδες περίπου...Μετά "κολλάω"...Αποφάσισα ότι μέχρι τα 74 κανένα πάρτυ δεν πρέπει να κάνω βλέποντας τη ζυγαριά....Κάτω από εκεί, ναι, θα έχω κάνει επιτέλους πρόοδο...

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by ASTEROSKONI_
> Σας διαβάζω και χαίρομαι...ειλικρινά...Εγώ ήμουν 83 σε 1 εβδομάδα πήγα 81 και ξέρω ότι δε μου αρκεί τπτ μέχρι τα 74.Εκεί φτάνω σχετικά εύκολα...Θέλω δηλαδή 3 εβδομάδες περίπου...Μετά "κολλάω"...Αποφάσισα ότι μέχρι τα 74 κανένα πάρτυ δεν πρέπει να κάνω βλέποντας τη ζυγαριά....Κάτω από εκεί, ναι, θα έχω κάνει επιτέλους πρόοδο...


 Eπιτέλους!!Βρήκα συμπάσχουσα. Κι εγώ τα ίδια. Φτάνω σε ένα όριο και μετά τίποτε....γι΄αυτό ο διαιτολόγος με παρέπεμψε σε ενδοκρινολόγο και αυτός-μετά από εξετάσεις- στο ρεντουκτίλ, που τώρα βέβαια αποσύρεται. Για κοίταξε λίγο τη δίαιτα epworth εμένα που πήγε καλούτσικα...είπαμε όχι ενθουσιασμοί.

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Συμπάσχουσα....Θα τη δω αμέσως και θα εκφέρω άποψη τάχιστα...!!!!χεχεχε

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Την είδα λοιπόν....κι έχει ένα τεράστιο πασιφανές υπέρ....είναι εύκολη και ελεύθερη....Έχεις το δικαίωμα να πάρεις εσύ πρωτοβουλία για το τι θα φας...είναι σημαντικό αυτό....Δηλώνω ότι εαν και εφ'όσον "κολλησω" που το απεύχομαι θα της δώσω ένα χρονικό περιθώριο στο οποίο θα τη δοκιμάσω να μου αποδείξει την αξία της!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

Eγώ την ξεκίνησα...θα σε ενημερώσω για τα κολλήματα, αν υπάρξουν γιατί και τα άλλα κορίτσια που την κάνουν είχαν κι αυτές αντίστοιχα κολλήματα αλλά είναι ευχαριστημένες..θα δούμε.

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Αναμένω...Αλλά θέλω πλήρη ενημέρωση....Αναλυτικά τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίσατε...Ε, τι αφού είστε εδώ μην πάω η καημένη ξυπόλητη στα αγκάθια....!!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

Να σου πω εγώ που την κάνω πολύ λίγο, αρα έχω και τη μικρότερη πείρα δεν συνάντησα απολύτως καμία δυσκολία. Απεναντίας, αντιμετωπίστηκε κι ένα πρόβλημα δυσκοιλιότητας που είχα, εκτός αν είναι σύμπτωση, τί να πώ. Με φόβιζε λίγο αυτό το συνδυαστικό γιατί αποκλείει τροφές που έχεις συνηθίσει μαζί αλλά σ' αυτό με βοήθησαν πολύ δυο πράγματα:α.Αυτά που γράφανε τα κορίτσια ότι έφαγαν και έτσι μου έδιναν ιδέες αλλά ταυτόχρονα μου απαντούσαν σε απορίες β.Τα ίδια τα κορίτσια που μου απαντούσαν΄σε ό,τι ρωτούσαν. Να είναι καλά! Επίσης, μου εντόπιζαν και λαθάκια. Αν θελήσεις να την κάνεις, μη φοβάσαι από άποψη αποριών. Βέβαια, διάβασα ότι σε άλλες κοπέλες δεν τους πήγε γιατί αυτό το απεριόριστο τους έκανε να παίρνουν κιλάκια. Στη σελίδα εκείνη θα βοηθηθείς πολύ και πάλι ό,τι θέλεις έδώ είμαστε.

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ-πολύ....από το πουθενά ανακάλυψα μια νέα μορφή διατροφής και μάλιστα έχω και παροχή υπηρεσιών κατά την εφαρμογή της...χχχ!!!!!

----------


## MKEH78

ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
76.300/76.300/65.00

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Καλώς ήρθες λοιπόν...και πάνω απ'όλα σου ευχόμαστε μεγάλες απώλειες!!!!

----------


## MKEH78

ευχαριστώ πολύ.
μακάρι να τα καταφέρω.
αυτη τη φορά εβαλα πιο ρεαλιστικους στοχους

----------


## irenep

να σας ρωτησω κατι?ειναι δυνατον να μην πεφτει η ζυγαρια αλλα εσυ να αισθανεσαι πιο αναλαφρος?ή και το αντιθετο?
και κατι ακομα για τα θυληκα της παρεας. αυτη η ατιμη η κατακρατηση υγρων εκεινες τις δυσκολες μερες ποσο νωριτερα ξεκιναει και μεχρι και ποσες μερες μετα μας ταλαιπωρει??

----------


## irenevaladia

irenep Και 10 μέρες μπορέι να κρατήσει?

----------


## tidekpe

Tώρα αν σας πω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό για 10-15 μέρες του μήνα αισθάνομαι πρησμένη, θα με κοροιδέυετε...τους τελευταίους μήνες με το που τελειώνει τοπρήξιμο της περιόδου, αρχίζει το πρήξιμο των γόνιμων ημερών..τώρα που δεν τις χρειάζομαι τις γόνιμες, τώρα τις καταλαβαίνω...τι τραγική ειρωνεία!!!!

----------


## MKEH78

Ελπίζω το φιδάκι σου να φάει όλα τα μηλαράκια του
καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by SANEL_
> λιλακι μου..ειδες εξαρακι μπροστα...αχ φανταζομαι τη χαρα σου...!!μπραβο κουκλιτσα μου..αντε και στα δικα μας!!
> 
> 
> aaaντε αααντε και στα δικα μας... μπραβο !!


Και στα δικά σας κορίτσια! από ότι βλέπω όμως και οι δύο τα πάτε σούπερ!
Το καλοκαίρι θα σκίσει η ομάδα :P

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 76.300/76.300/65.00


Καλώς ήρθες και καλές ...κατηφοριές στα κιλά  :Smile:

----------


## MKEH78

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Lily μου.
Επίσης, αν και απότι βλέπω τα πας μια χαρά. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Lily_ed

Σέυχαριστώ επίσης, και από ότι βλέπω είμαστε στα 10 κιλά και οι δύο.
Αντε να τα διώξουμε!

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα μου σε ολους και καλη μας εβδομαδα!  :Smile: 

Παιδια μου επιτελους εφτασα στον πρωτο στοχο και ειδα επιτελους διψηφιο!Αυτη την εβδομαδα εχασα 1 κιλο αντι για 2 κιλα που εφευγαν συνηθως αλλα ισως αυτο να οφειλεται στο οτι απο εχθες ειμαι αδιαθετη.Οπως και να εχει ειμαι ικανοποιημενη και συνεχιζω για τον δευτερο στοχο τα 85 κιλα, που τοσο ημουν στα 20 μου χρονια οταν ειχα μεινει εγκυος.
Σημερα στα 99 συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη!(Απο 7/10/09 δεν εχω πιει γουλια αλκοολ)Ολεεεεεε!

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων μας.

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο μας Σοφία, κι εγώ σήμερα 68 κιλά, 1200 κάτω, ακόμη δε το πιστέυω!
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Την καλημερα μου σε ολους και καλη μας εβδομαδα! 
> 
> Παιδια μου επιτελους εφτασα στον πρωτο στοχο και ειδα επιτελους διψηφιο!Αυτη την εβδομαδα εχασα 1 κιλο αντι για 2 κιλα που εφευγαν συνηθως αλλα ισως αυτο να οφειλεται στο οτι απο εχθες ειμαι αδιαθετη.Οπως και να εχει ειμαι ικανοποιημενη και συνεχιζω για τον δευτερο στοχο τα 85 κιλα, που τοσο ημουν στα 20 μου χρονια οταν ειχα μεινει εγκυος.
> Σημερα στα 99 συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη!(Απο 7/10/09 δεν εχω πιει γουλια αλκοολ)Ολεεεεεε!
> 
> wow ρε συ 39 συνολο !! γαματο!! μπραβο μπραβο!! αντε να δω κι εγω διψηφιο ... καποια στιγμη .. στο μελλον ... ποτε ξεκινησες διαιτα αν επιτρεπεται ; 
> 
> Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων μας.

----------


## sofia68

Lily μου Μπραβο!Παμε γερα!


stellou1989 ολα ξεκινησαν στις 7/10/09. 
Θα δεις διψηφιο και συ ειμαι σιγουρη.Ειναι μη το βαλουμε πεισμα!
Καλη δυναμη κουκλιτσα  :Smile:

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Δηλαδή από τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη έχασες σχεδόν 40 κιλά????????????

----------


## Nekky

Σοφια σε θαυμαζω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση!!!!!!!!!
μπραβο κοριτσαρα μου! 
.....στον δρομο που χαραξες εσυ!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Machi

μειον μισό κιλάκι και με αδιαθεσία!!

----------


## Machi

μου βγήκε λάθος το γατάκι!

----------


## badgirl

παιδια αν σας πω τι επαθα σημερα... Εφαγα πρωινο, ντυθηκα, ξεκινησα για το φαρμακειο για ζυγισμα. Ομως ειχα φορεσει μποτες κ τζιν (που ειναι πιο βαρυα απο τα ρουχα που φορουσα την προηγουμενη φορα). Ολα καλα ως εδω, ειχα παει προετοιμαμενη να ζυγιζω παραπανω αλλα παρολαυτα πηγα... 
ΤΟ κουφο τωρα: Οταν ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια ειδα τον δεικτη μεταξυ 85 και 90 κιλων (απολυτα λογικο αφου καπου 87-88 ειμαι) ομως εγω επειδη λεει πιστευα εκεινη τη στιγμη οτι ειμαι λεει 80+ μου φανηκε παρα πολυ κ κατεβηκα απο τη ζυγαρια χωρις να καλοδω ποσοειμαι γιατι τη θεωρησα χαλασμενη... Μετα θυμηθηκα οτι δεν ειμαι 80 κιλα ακομα αλλα 88 αλλα τοτε ντρεπομουν να ξανανεβω στη ζυγαρια!!! 
Τελικα το να θελω να πιστευω οτι ηδη εχω αδυνατισει αποδιδει τοσο πολυ που εχω χασει τα αυγα κ τα πασχαλια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Απίστευτο!!!Δεν πειράζει αύριο πάλι...Αλλά τι να πω,γέλασα!!!!Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά είσαι η αυθυποβολή προσωποποιημένη!!!!Που θα πάει θα το δεις και το 80 και το 70+ και όλα...Αλλά στην ώρα τους...

Για να εξηγούμαστε...Αύριο θα είσαι 86-87..οκ????Το εμπεδώσαμε...?χεχεχε
χχχ!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> Μπράβο μας Σοφία, κι εγώ σήμερα 68 κιλά, 1200 κάτω, ακόμη δε το πιστέυω!
> Καλή δύναμη σε όλους


Ας προλάβω να μιλήσω λίγο στη Λίλη γιατί με τη φόρα που έχει πάρει βλέπω να αποχωρεί για να μη μας κομπλάρει...μπράβο βρε Λίλη, μας δίνεις κουράγιο να συνεχίσουμε..ούτε κάν μπορώ να υποψιαστώ πώς νιώθεις!Μάλλον το Πάσχα θα είσαι κάτω του στόχου...τέλεια! καλή συνέχεια και κουράγιο σε όλες!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

tidekpe μου σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ.
Σου το εύχομαι με την καρδιά μου να πετύχεις κι εσύ το στόχο σου, και σε όλες μας κορίτσια!

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by ASTEROSKONI_
> Απίστευτο!!!Δεν πειράζει αύριο πάλι...Αλλά τι να πω,γέλασα!!!!Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά είσαι η αυθυποβολή προσωποποιημένη!!!!Που θα πάει θα το δεις και το 80 και το 70+ και όλα...Αλλά στην ώρα τους...
> 
> Για να εξηγούμαστε...Αύριο θα είσαι 86-87..οκ????Το εμπεδώσαμε...?χεχεχε
> χχχ!!!!


μου φαινεται περιεργο που το επιασες,,,δεν περιμενα κανεις να καταλαβει το μεγεθος της κουφαμαρας αυτης που εκανα... εδω ακομα εγω γελαω με το ολο σκηνικο κ δε μπορω να καταλαβω απο που κι ως που... Αυριο δυστηχως θα λειπω απο πολυ νωρις, κ τα φαρμακεια κλειστα θαναι! ΟΥΦ ΧΑΧΑχαχαχ

----------


## Danai20

Badgirl

τι να πω εγώ που έβλεπα προχτές στον ύπνο μου, λίγο πριν ξυπνήσω, ότι ζυγίστηκα και ήμουν 55 κιλά. Μετά ξύπνησα και συνέχισα να το πιστεύω μέχρι το μεσημέρι περίπου, χαχαχα

----------


## badgirl

χαχαχαχ παλια εβλεπα οτι καπνιζω κ ξυπνουσα κι ετρωγα,,, καλυτερα να εβλεπα οτι ειμαι 55 κιλαααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Instant-Karma

Σοφία μπράβο υπομονή!!
δώσε λίγη και από δω!

εγώ ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά αλλιώς νιώθω ανασφάλεια είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνω κάθε πρωί και η καινούρια μου ζυγαριά κοστίζει 230 ευρώ για να είμαι σίγουρη λολ.

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> παιδια αν σας πω τι επαθα σημερα... Εφαγα πρωινο, ντυθηκα, ξεκινησα για το φαρμακειο για ζυγισμα. Ομως ειχα φορεσει μποτες κ τζιν (που ειναι πιο βαρυα απο τα ρουχα που φορουσα την προηγουμενη φορα). Ολα καλα ως εδω, ειχα παει προετοιμαμενη να ζυγιζω παραπανω αλλα παρολαυτα πηγα... 
> ΤΟ κουφο τωρα: Οταν ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια ειδα τον δεικτη μεταξυ 85 και 90 κιλων (απολυτα λογικο αφου καπου 87-88 ειμαι) ομως εγω επειδη λεει πιστευα εκεινη τη στιγμη οτι ειμαι λεει 80+ μου φανηκε παρα πολυ κ κατεβηκα απο τη ζυγαρια χωρις να καλοδω ποσοειμαι γιατι τη θεωρησα χαλασμενη... Μετα θυμηθηκα οτι δεν ειμαι 80 κιλα ακομα αλλα 88 αλλα τοτε ντρεπομουν να ξανανεβω στη ζυγαρια!!! 
> Τελικα το να θελω να πιστευω οτι ηδη εχω αδυνατισει αποδιδει τοσο πολυ που εχω χασει τα αυγα κ τα πασχαλια!!!!!!!!!



Χαχα? εγώ λέω να σταματήσεις να ζυγιάζεσαι στην Αθήνα ? δε σε θέλει.
Ζύγισμα ξανά πίσω στο σπιτάκι σου?

----------


## badgirl

Παροτι δεν επρεπε ακομη...σημερινο ζυγισμα 88.5 στο φαρμακειο, ντυμενη φυσικα κ μετα το πρωινο γευμα
εχω την εντυπωση οτι δε θα βγαλω ακρη με αυτη τη ζυγαρι που εχει εκει, εχει μονο διαββαθμιση μισου κιλου...πχ 88, 88.5 κ μετα 89!

Φιλεναδα εχεις δικιο, θα ξαναζυγιστω σπιτι μου πλεον, απλα θα κοψω τα γευματα αργα το βραδυ γιατι εχω παρατηρησει οτι νιωθω πολυ φουσκωμενη πλεον που δε κανω βραδυνη νηστεια,,,Θα προσπαθω να τρωω πιο νωρις βραδυνο...

----------


## GEO_ed

κορίτσια καλημέρα, σας παρακολουθώ και μου αρέσει που είστε όλες ενωμένες και μιλάτε για τις προσπάθειες σας , θέλω και εγώ να μπω στην παρέα σας , έχω ξεκινήσει μονή μου δίαιτα με χαλαρούς ρυθμούς και μετά από μια εβδομάδα έχασα 1 κιλάκι από 85,1 είμαι σήμερα 84,1 αν και λίγο για πρώτη εβδομάδα δεν πειράζει ,έστω και αυτό με χαροποιεί . 
εύχομαι να κρατήσει όλο αυτό και να τα λέμε και μαζί κάθε εβδομάδα 
ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε φιλάκια!!!!!!!

----------


## badgirl

καλως ηρθες geo! ο επομενος μου στοχος ειναι τα κιλα σου...μια χαρα ειναι το ενα κιλο, αρκει να το εχασες με ισορροοπημενη διατροφη,,,

----------


## irenevaladia

GEO Καλώς ήλθες στη παρέα μας!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Καλώς την!!!!Καλωσήρθες και πάνω από όλα σου ευχόμαστε να φτάσεις το στόχο σου όσο πιο εύκολα γίνεται...!!!!

Κοριτσάρες μάλλον με επηρεάσατε με τα όνειρα....Το πρωι όταν σηκώθηκα δεν πεινούσα καθόλου και ξέρετε γιατί???
Γιατί είδα στον ύπνο μου ότι ήμουν διακοπες στη Σύρο (άσχετο!!!) και όπως έκανα βόλτες με τον καλό μου στην πόλη πήραμε ο καθένας από 'ενα κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά αυτά τα αφράτα ξέρετε...Λοιπόν είδα ότι έφαγα το μισό και έσκασα...Και ξύπνησα σκασμένη!!!!

----------


## GEO_ed

κορίτσια σας ευχαριστώ πολύ μου δίνεται την δύναμη να δεσμεύομαι να συνεχίσω .
Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρω και το καλοκαίρι να χαίρομαι την νίκη μου για αυτή την προσπάθεια . 
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chocaholic

καλα εγω κοριτσια επαθα το αντιθετοοοο...ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΕΝΟΙΩΘΑ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ!!!!!!!οποτε μου θυμιζω συνεχως ΟΤΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΤΡΩΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΕΙ!!χαχαχαχαχα!πολυ γελιο ριχνω οποτε το σκεφτομαι!

----------


## lbp_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 87,6 κιλά. Από σήμερα λοιπόν θα γράφω το εβδομαδιαίο μου ζύγισμα όποτε το θυμάμαι, καλησπερίζω όλα τα παιδιά

----------


## natallia

μη γελασετε αλλα εσπασα το φραγμα των 59 πλεον ειμαι 58,8 !!!

----------


## MKEH78

Βρε λες να χάλασε η ζυγαριά? σήμερα δείχνει 74.500
σούπερ ντούπερ ουάου.

----------


## tidekpe

Γιατί να γελάσω; Για καθεμιά μας λειτουργούν διαφορετικα τα νούμερα αλλά η πτώση φέρνει την ίδια χαρά σε όλες μας. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, μικρή μας!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια , είναι υπέροχο το συναίσθημα αυτό, να βλέπεις την παλιοζυγαριά
να κατεβαίνει!

lbp , καλές κατηφοριές

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by natallia_
> μη γελασετε αλλα εσπασα το φραγμα των 59 πλεον ειμαι 58,8 !!!


μπραβο βρε ναταλακιιιιιιιιιι αντε ξξαναρχιζω κ γω νηστειες απο αυριο γιατι το παρακανα κ δεν προλαβαινω να χωνεψω τιποτε...

----------


## Liantoni

αυτα ειναι... τι καλα!!!!!

----------


## blue_velvet

Eγω την τελευταια εβδομαδα εκανα αρκετες παρασπονδιες, αλλα ως δια μαγειας, βαρος δεν πηρα... 
Ξεκιναω παλι προσπαθεια λοιπον μετα απο ενα μικρο μπρεικ. 
Ειμαι 89 και αντε να δουμε τι θα καταφερουμε αυτη την εβδομαδα.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> Συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια , είναι υπέροχο το συναίσθημα αυτό, να βλέπεις την παλιοζυγαριά
> να κατεβαίνει!
> 
> lbp , καλές κατηφοριές


Σ'ευχαριστώ. Ελπίζω να κάνω φίλες από δω μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## LIDA_ed

Μπράβο Σοφία συγχαρητήρια!
Είσαι απίστευτη και φωτεινό παράδειγμα για μας..

----------


## badgirl

86,0 σημερα πριν το πρωινο

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lily_
> Συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια , είναι υπέροχο το συναίσθημα αυτό, να βλέπεις την παλιοζυγαριά
> να κατεβαίνει!
> 
> ...


Μην αμφιβάλεις καθόλου !  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

σκατα ... σκατα ... σκατα ... (σορι κιολας αν ενοχλω κανεναν οπως μιλαω) ... πηγα χθες διαιτολογο και αλλαγη ΚΑΜΙΑ . Αυτην ειδικα την εβδομαδα ακριβως για να με δω λιγοτερο ειχα ακολουθησει το διαιτολογιο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ , ειχα ξεσκιστει καθημερινα να κανω διαδρομο και να πινω 2 και βαλε λιτρα νερο . Και το αποτελεσμα ολων αυτων ειναι 112 κιλα , μισο κιλο παραπανω δηλαδη !! εεεεεεεελεος πια ! Μαλλον για καποιο λογο κανω πολυ μεγαλη κατακρατηση υγρων γιατι βλεπω αστραγαλους να πριζονται και ολα αυτα τα ωραια . Μεσα σε ολα εχουν αρχισει στα ποδια μου να εμφανιζονται φλεβιτσες και υπαρχει κληρονομικοτητα φλεβιτη απο μανα και γιαγια . Κι αλλα σκατα λοιπον εδω . Της το ειπα αυτο για τα ποδια μου και μου ειπε οτι αν γινεται κακη κυκλοφορια στα ακρα τοτε δικαιολογειται η κατακρατηση . Μου πε επισης να παω να ψαχτω , εκτος του φλεβιτη, για νεφρα και καρδια , αν και δεν πιστευω να παιζει κατι απο κει , παρ ολα αυτα θα παω . Μεσα σε ολα πρεπει να με τριγυριζει και κατι ρευματικο γιατι οι αρθρωσεις μου , κυριως στα χερια , πονανε αρκετα και χωρις προφανεις λογους και παλιοτερα που ειχα ψαχτει και για ρευματικα μου ειχαν βρει προδιαθεση . 
Παιδια ειμαι 20 χρονων και διαλυομαι κυριολεκτικα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω ... ψυχολογια σκατα απο χθες . χαλια λεμε . Ηταν το κερασακι στην τουρτα αυτο. Νιωθω κουρασμενη !!! Το κουλο ειναι οτι παρ ολα αυτα σημερα μπορεσα και εβαλα ενα παντελονι το οποιο μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εκανε ... και αν και ακομη δεν ειναι πολυ καλο επανω μου το φοραω μονο και μονο απο πεισμα . Δεν ξερω τι με χει πιασει. Τα νευρα μου ! Και που να αδιαθετησω κιολας ! οϊμεεεεε ... ευτυχως ακομη εχω κανα 2 βδομαδες γι αυτο οποτε θα μπορεσω να δω και την επομενη βδομαδα τι θα γινει αν και θα μαι κοντα στις μερες ... ουφφφ !!! Η υπομονη εχει και ορια και τα δικα μου σιγα σιγα εξαντλουνται ....

----------


## stellou1989_ed

το τικερακι δεν το αλλαζω γιατι ΕΛΠΙΖΩ οτι το νουμερο θα χει αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο ... εστω να χει παει στο ιδιο βρε αδερφε ... την αλλη βδομαδα ....

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lily_
> Συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια , είναι υπέροχο το συναίσθημα αυτό, να βλέπεις την παλιοζυγαριά
> να κατεβαίνει!
> 
> ...


καλως μας ξαναρθες!!!
καλη επιτυχια στη νεα σου προσπαθεια!
οπως βλεπεις εχω πεσει απο τα 100  :Smile:  γιατι καποτε το ειχες σχολιασει πως δεν εισαι ΚΑΙ πανω απο τα 100 πια.... 
φιλακιαα

----------


## lbp_ed

Thanks. Μπράβο σου κι εσένα αλλά το φαί δεν το θεωρείς απόλαυση όπως εγώ. ʼρα δεν σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο. Είδες, βρήκα πάλι και στην είπα.  :Smile:  :Smile:  Φιλιά πολλά

----------


## Danai20

stellou1989 

μην απελπίζεσαι. Πρώτα να κάνεις τις εξετάσεις που σου είπε η διαιτολόγος. Να δεις μήπως κάτι άλλο φταίει. Έπειτα το ότι σου μπαίνει το παντελόνι που πριν δεν έμπαινε με βάζει σε σκέψεις. Νομίζω πως λίπος έχασες δλδ, αλλά δυνάμωσαν οι μυς σου από την άσκηση και έτσι ενώ έχεις καλύτερες διαστάσεις, η ζυγαριά δεν πέφτει. Θα πέσει όμως αν συνεχίσεις.

----------


## badgirl

συμφωνω με τη Δαναη, επισης να προσεχεις να μην πλησιαζεις το ψυγειο αυτες τις μερες...γιατι ισως πανω στην απελπισια σου πεις αει σιχτιρι θα φαω να σκασω κ μετα απο μερες που θα ζυγιστεις κ θα εχεις αδυνατισει θα σκεφτεσαι ¨" αχ ρε γαμωτο αν δεν ειχα φαει τον αμπακο προχθες ποσο θαμου αραγε,,,"
υπομονη κοπελα μου, ο οργανισμος αλλωστε θελει το χρονο του να προσαρμοστει κ να λειτουργησει στα πλαισια της νεας διατροφης σου...

Οσο για τα αλλα δεν γνωριζω, ενας καλος παθολογος θα τα βρει ολα. Φιλακια κ προσεχε...μη κανεις πραγματα που μετα θα μετανιωσεις, με πεισμα κ υπομονη η ζυγαρια θα δειξει ππολυ προς τα κατω ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ.

Σημερα δε ζυγιστηκα παροτι νιωθω πολυ ξεφουσκωτη γιατι ζυγαρια εχει στο σπιτι της θειας που πεθανε...κ ντρεπομουν να ζυγιστω μερα κηδειας!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Thanks. Μπράβο σου κι εσένα αλλά το φαί δεν το θεωρείς απόλαυση όπως εγώ. ʼρα δεν σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο. Είδες, βρήκα πάλι και στην είπα.  Φιλιά πολλά


Νομιζεις πως δεν το θεωρω απολαυση..
αν αδιαφορουσα για αυτο δεν θα εφτανα 119 κιλα..
τεσπα καλη τυχη και παλι στην νεα σου προσπαθεια

----------


## badgirl

ειμαι μεσα σε 2 μερες 2 κιλα κατω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 84 κιλα λοιπον!!!!

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> Νομιζεις πως δεν το θεωρω απολαυση..
> αν αδιαφορουσα για αυτο δεν θα εφτανα 119 κιλα..
> τεσπα καλη τυχη και παλι στην νεα σου προσπαθεια


To λέω γιατί έτσι μου είχες πει εσύ. Ότι έτρωγες από ανία. Anyway, δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί, ευχαριστώ, εύχομαι και σε σένα το ίδιο. Φιλάκια

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> 
> Μην αμφιβάλεις καθόλου !


Μακάρι!δεν το χα δει το μήνυμα!  :Smile:

----------


## blue_velvet

Δεν ξερω πως εγινε αυτο, αλλα μεσα σε δυο μερες η ζυγαρια εδειξε 1.3 κιλα κατω !!! Ονειρο σας λεω!!! Παμε για 85 σιγα σιγα. Σημερα εβαλα και μια φουστιτσα που δεν την ειχα φορεσει απο περυσι γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εμπαινα και μου ερχοτανε γαντι!

----------


## helen4

ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΥΔΟΜΑΔΙΑΙΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΦΙΑΛΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ
ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ SIDE ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΦΟΒΙΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΝΩΡΗΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!!!

----------


## zoyzoyna

Ναταλια

σκετη διαιτα η τιποτε αλλο????εισαι κοντα στα κιλα μου γι αυτο ροταω...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> συμφωνω με τη Δαναη, επισης να προσεχεις να μην πλησιαζεις το ψυγειο αυτες τις μερες...γιατι ισως πανω στην απελπισια σου πεις αει σιχτιρι θα φαω να σκασω κ μετα απο μερες που θα ζυγιστεις κ θα εχεις αδυνατισει θα σκεφτεσαι ¨" αχ ρε γαμωτο αν δεν ειχα φαει τον αμπακο προχθες ποσο θαμου αραγε,,,"
> υπομονη κοπελα μου, ο οργανισμος αλλωστε θελει το χρονο του να προσαρμοστει κ να λειτουργησει στα πλαισια της νεας διατροφης σου...
> 
> Οσο για τα αλλα δεν γνωριζω, ενας καλος παθολογος θα τα βρει ολα. Φιλακια κ προσεχε...μη κανεις πραγματα που μετα θα μετανιωσεις, με πεισμα κ υπομονη η ζυγαρια θα δειξει ππολυ προς τα κατω ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
> 
> Σημερα δε ζυγιστηκα παροτι νιωθω πολυ ξεφουσκωτη γιατι ζυγαρια εχει στο σπιτι της θειας που πεθανε...κ ντρεπομουν να ζυγιστω μερα κηδειας!



συλληπητηρια για τη θεια σου ! ουφ δεν μπορω αλλο ... εβγαλα πολλα νευρα μετα την τελευταια επισκεψη στη διαιτολογο ... ΠΟΛΛΑ ομως ... και με πολλους διφορετικους τροπους !!! απο κλαμα μεχρι νεβρα μεχρι ξεσπασμα στο φαγητο ... απ ολα ειχε ο μπαξες !!! μιλαμε για πολλα χαλια 2 μερες τωρα . Και τα ποδια μου φυσικα τουμπανο , που σημαινει οτι η κατακρατηση κανει παρτυ ... Τι κι'αν με βλεπουν ατομα που χουν να με δουν κατι μηνες και μου λενε "πως αδυνατισες , μπραβο!!" κλπ , δεν αρκει !!! Θα προσπαθησω απο αυριο να συμμαζευτω αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω ειμαι σε πολυ κακη ψυχολογια ...

----------


## badgirl

καλα εκανες κ ξεσπασες, 
λογικο ειναι, δε τα παραταμε ομως, 
συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτες, κι αν ξανακυλησουμε παλι δε πειραζει,
ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι, ετσι?

----------


## Erfolg

ετσι ειναι ολα στο προγραμμα.λενε οτι πρεπει να πιασεις ''πατο'' για να σηκωθεις πιο δυνατος και πιο αποφασισμενος.η αληθεια ειναι οτι θελει πολυ αγωνα και θυσιες η μαχη με το φαγητο,γιατι ειναι στο μυαλο μας.διαγραψε τα ολα και συνεχισε απο κει που εισαι τωρα. μακαρι την αλλη εβδομαδα να σπασω τα 60.σημερινο ζυγισμα 60.3 .

----------


## stellou1989_ed

σημερα α-πο το πρωι εχω ξυπνησει και παλι με τρελο εκνευρισμο και ποδια πρισμενα . Απο αποψη φαγητου μαζευτηκα παλι στο προγραμμα και ξεκινησα και γυμναστηριο σημερα , εκαψα συνολικα 400 θερμιδες . Τα ποδια μου ομως ακομη και μετα το γυμναστηριο παραμενουν πρισμενα ... στο γυμναστηριο ιδρωσα λιγο ... για τουαλετα δεν εχω προσεξει ποσο συχνα ποσα φευγουν κλπ , αλλα ειναι 2 φορες τη μερα περιπου οποτε και παλι σε σχεση με τα 2++++ λιτρα νερο που πινω τη μερα ειναι λιγο ... τηα αρχισω να τρωω πολλα φρουτα και διουρητικα τσαγια κλπ μπας και κανουν τιποτα , που δεν το βλεπω , εχετε κατι να προτεινετε ? απο βδομαδας θα κανω εξετασεις και θα παω σε αγγειολογο οποως ειπε η διαιτολογος ...

----------


## badgirl

για να κανεις τσισα συχνοτερα? χθες εφαγα 2 αγγουρια το βραδυ κ ξυπνησα το βραδυ για wc...κ δεν εχω ξυπνησει ποτε στη ζωη μου!!! για δοκιμασε το,,, α ειχα φαει ομως κ σουπα το μεσημερι...γενικα ξερω οτι τα πολλα υγρα ξεπρηζουν παροτι ο πουλς κοσμος νομιζει το αντιθετο...επισης κ το να κοψεις το αλατι ξεπριζει τρελα. Εγω οποτε μπορω τα τρωω αναλατα αυτη τη βδομαδα...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

τα ξερω αυτα για το αλατι και τα υγρα . Το αλατι το χω κοψει κι εγω τελευταια και μη σου πω οτι εχω αρχισει να συνηθιζω τα αναλατα ... και για τα υγρα επισης ... για το αγγουρι δεν το ξερα , για φρουτα ξερω οτι βοηθανε πολυ και η διαιτολογος μου χει βαλει μονο φρουτοσαλατες τα βραδια αυτη τη βδομαδα , καθ οτι ομως 2 μερες το χεσα (χθες και προχθες) δεν το χω κανει ακομη , θα το κανω απο σημερα και μετα . Μεσα στη βδομαδα θα κανω ενα σωρο εξετασεις (καποιες που πρεπει ετσι κι αλλιως για αλλους λογους να κανω και καποιες επιπλεον) για : αρθροιτιδα (προδιαθεση) , φλεβιτη (κληρονομικοτητα) , διαβητη (φουλ κληρονομικοτητα) , νεφρα , και ισως και καρδια ... Βασικα τα νεφρα εχουν ψιλοαποκλειστει εξ αρχης γιατι δεν εχω συγκεκριμενο λογο να χω κατι απο κει , πιο πιθανο ειναι ο φλεβιτης μαλλον ... τον διαβητη δεν θελω να τον σκευτομαι

----------


## badgirl

μια χαρα θα σαι θα δεις...δες το σαν σερβις!!!  :Big Grin:  οι εξετασεις δεν βλαπτουν, απλα αφυπνιζουν...μην μου ανησυχεις

----------


## stellou1989_ed

θα περασω ΚΤΕΟ ... χαχαχαχαχα σε καλο σου γελασα  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> θα περασω ΚΤΕΟ ... χαχαχαχαχα σε καλο σου γελασα


 χαχαχαχ καλο!

----------


## dominique

stellou1989 γεια σου και από εμένα, μου είχε τύχει και εμένα παλιά να έχω τρομερή κατακράτηση υγρών, για να καταλάβεις δεν μπορούσα ούτε αθλητικά παπούτσια να φορέσω... έκανα όλων των ειδών αναλύσεις γενικές, θυρεοειδή αλλά ευτυχώς όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά. Πραγματικά κόντευα να τρελαθώ εκείνο τον καιρό...έκανα πάρα πολύ καιρό να ξεφουσκώσω αλλά εκείνο που πιστεύω ότι ήταν η αιτία για αυτή την κατάσταση σε εμένα ήταν η πολύ κακή ψυχολογία και η χάλια διατροφή. Γενικά εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά... επειδή εκείνο τον καιρό εγώ ήμουν πολύ αγχωμένη εξαιτίας του πανεπιστημίου όλο το άγχος έβγαινε πάνω στο σώμα μου με αυτό τον τρόπο. Για να καταλάβεις έβλεπα το σώμα μου να φουσκώνει και τρελαινόμουν γιατί από την μία ήθελα να εφαρμόσω ένα σωστό διαιτολόγιο και από την άλλη έκανα ότι μαλακία μπορείς να φανταστείς. Τώρα που τα θυμάμαι εκείνο που πραγματικά μου έλειπε τότε ήταν η αγάπη και σεβασμός απέναντι σε εμένα και στο σώμα μου τίποτε περισσότερο και τίποτε λιγότερο. Εκείνο που έχω να σου πω είναι να μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα και όλα θα πάνε καλά και να δεις που και τα υγρά από το σώμα σου θα φύγουν και τα κιλάκια σου θα ξεφορτωθείς είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό.  :Smile:  

Τώρα όσο αφορά τα δικά μου κιλά τον τελευταίο καιρό έκανα αρκετά λάθη στην διατροφή μου και αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να ξαναφτάσω στα 71 κιλά. Δεν πειράζει από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε. Έχω αλλάξει και διατροφολόγο γιατί ο παλιός ήταν 3 πουλάκια κάθονται βαρκούλες αρμενίζουν. Με την νέα μου διατροφολόγο έχουμε βάλει στόχο να φτάσω τα 60 κιλά και να εκπαιδεύσω τον εαυτό μου στο να τρέφομαι σωστά.

----------


## badgirl

πωπω φοβερο αυτο με το αγχος...εμενα μου χτυπουσε σε αλλεργιες...μεχρι κ αλλεργικο σοκ ειχα παθει...για πρηξιμο πως να μην ειχα...ετρωγα ο,τι ναναι δυστηχως δεν ηξερα να τρεφομαι σωστα τοτε...

----------


## badgirl

αυριο πρωι ζυγισμα, σιχαινομαι τις Δευτερες, Αβα που χαθηκες? ποτε θα ζυγιστουμε? φιλια

----------


## SANEL

εγω παλι οταν εχω κανει τρομερη προσπα8εια ανυπομονω αν ερθουν οι δευτερες...
οταν παλι εκανα ακι τις βλακειουλες μου τις σιχαινομαι...αυριο ζυγισμα!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Αχχχ εγώ την Τετάρτη ζύγισμα , να δω τι θα δουν τα ματάκια μου ... ας μην είναι πάλι προς τα πάνω θεέ μουυυυυ  :Frown:

----------


## SANEL

ελα μωρε στελλπυ...τι απαισιοδοξια ειναι αυτη???εισαι στην αρχη κοπελα μου γλυκια!!και να μην το δειχνει η ζυγαρια εσυ αδυνατιζεις...σιγουρα ειναι κατακρατηση..μην μου ανησυχεις!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

SANEL μου δεν ειμαι αρχη , απ το καλοκαιρι το παλευω , ειναι σιγουρα κατακρατηση και με χει ριξει πολυ ... δεν βλεπω τα κιλα να φευγουν στη ζυγαρια και σπαζομαι τρελα !

----------


## badgirl

παιδια κανονικα Παρασκευες ζυγιζομαι με την αβα...

απλα μια που θα παω στης συγχωρεμενης της θειας το πρωι (ππου εκει ζυγιζομαι) θα ζυγιστω να δω τι παιζει...οσο για τις Δευτερες παντα τις σιχαινομουν ασχετως αν εκανα διαιτα ή οχι χαχαχαχα

στελλου μια χαρα θα πας, θ ακανεις τα απαραιτητα κ ολα θα φτιαξουν...

----------


## SANEL

αχ...χανεις δυσκολα ε???ποπο κριμα ρε γαμωτο τι να πω???υπομονη θελει..ολες αυτες οι υγιεινες θυσιεες δεν πιανουν μια μπροστα στο ποσο τελεια αισ8ανεσαι οταν σου λενε...ποπο αδυνατισες μπραβο..καμια σχεση..αυτα να σκεφτεσαι και πανω απο ολα το ποσο ικανοποιημενη 8α αισ8ανεσαι εσυ με τον ευατο σου και κουραγιο..ειναι σπαστικο να μην χανεις ποσο μαλλον να κανεις και ακριβως το προγραμμακαι να παιρνεις που ειχα δει οτι επα8ες αλλα το σωμα σου προσπαθει να συνιθησει μια τεραστια αλλαγηξ..
σε ποσα χρονια πηρες αυτα τα κιλα??σε πολλα υπο8ετω...και ποσα χρονια σου εχουν μεινει??ε φαντασου οτι το σωμα σου για να κανει ολο αυτο του πηρε χρονια(που ειναι και πολυ πιο ευκολο να παχυνεις) και 8α φυγουν τωρα αυτα τα σκασμενα ετσι ευκολα και γρηγορα?? δεμν γινεται..υπομονη ζουζουνα μου...

----------


## badgirl

σανελακι πως πας εσυ?

----------


## SANEL

αχ..εχω καιρο να γραψω γιατι τα γραφω και σε ημερολογιο..καλα τα παω συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη προσπερναω πειρασμους και ανακαλυπτω καινουριες γευσεις...συνεχιζω τη γυμναστικη μου κανονικα.(κανω 50 λεπτα περπατημα στο 7.8 και βαρη και κοιλιακους...κα8ομαι πανω απο 2 ωρες..) και διατροφη συνεχιζω δυναμικα..βρηκα και ελαφρια γλυκα και σοσ και γευματα μετα παο αρκετο ψαξιμο και χαιρομαι ειλικρινα που προσπαθω γιατι μου αξιζει αυτη η προσπαθεια!!αυτη τη βδομαδα πηγα καπου που ειχα να παω 2 μηνες και παιδια δεν φανταζεστε τι ακουσα!! ποπο μιση εμεινες δεν σε γνωρισαμε κουκλαρα συνεχισε ετσι μπραβο εμφανιζεσαι ξανα...τετοια πολλα!!και απο πανω απο 20 ατομα συνολικα..ο κα8ενας δε σε ξεχωριστο περιβαλλον..δεν τους μετραω αυτους που ηταν στον ιδιο χωρο και ζηλευαν που μου ελεγαν οοι αλλοι και ελεγαν και αυτοι..χαχαχαχαχαχα ελεος!!! εχω ξετρελα8ει απο τη χαρα..χ8ες βγηκα φορωντας ενα απο τα παλια μου τζιν και οκ δεν επλεε αλλα δεν με εσφιγγε κιολας!!!πεταωωωωω

----------


## SANEL

αν με βλεπατε τωρα θα εισασταν μαρτυρες της υπαρξης μιας απο τις πιο ευτιχισμενες φατσουλες του κοσμου..α και πως το ξεχασα..το αγορι μμου συμπεριφερεται λες και μ εχει ξαναερωτευθει..αχ...δεν σκεφτεσαι μετα οτι κανεις διαιτα και θυσιαζεσαι και προσπαθεις...σκεφτεσαι μονο αχ δεν το τρωω αυτο το κακο που εκανε χοντουλικο..χα καλα να παθεις πιτσα π.χ... εχασες!!!!και επειδη ρυθμιζω εγω τη διατροφη μου αισθανομαι ελευθερη..παιδια απο ψυχολογια..αλλος αν8ρωπος

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο βρε σανελακι, ελπιζω μονο να τρως σωστα κ οχι λιγο οπως παλια ετσι? κ γω τα γραφω σε ημερολογιο αλλα τα γρφω κ εδω ωστε οταν κανω μαλακιες να μου την πουν κ να ξυπνησω...

----------


## badgirl

πολυ θαθελα ναχα αυτη την ψυχολογια ξανα, δυστηχως ενω ολοι μου λενε μπραβο κτλ εγω δε χαμπαριαζω...ελπιζω φαση ειναι θα περασει...μαλιστα εκνευριζομαι οταν μου λενε ποσο καλα παω...

----------


## SANEL

οχι οχι μην ανησυχεις..
αυτη την εβδομαδα ετρωγα και ψωμι και τυρι και οσπρια και βραδυνο ακι απολα..δεν πειναγα κα8ολου..καλα..σχεδον καθολου...

----------


## SANEL

τι λες βρε χαζο..καλα ε φανταζομαι τη φαση: ποπο καλε ..εσυ αδυνατισες... και η απαντηση..ρε ασο διαολο!! μεσυγχυσες...

----------


## badgirl

:Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by SANEL_
> αχ..εχω καιρο να γραψω γιατι τα γραφω και σε ημερολογιο..καλα τα παω συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη προσπερναω πειρασμους και ανακαλυπτω καινουριες γευσεις...συνεχιζω τη γυμναστικη μου κανονικα.(κανω 50 λεπτα περπατημα στο 7.8 και βαρη και κοιλιακους...κα8ομαι πανω απο 2 ωρες..) και διατροφη συνεχιζω δυναμικα..βρηκα και ελαφρια γλυκα και σοσ και γευματα μετα παο αρκετο ψαξιμο και χαιρομαι ειλικρινα που προσπαθω γιατι μου αξιζει αυτη η προσπαθεια!!αυτη τη βδομαδα πηγα καπου που ειχα να παω 2 μηνες και παιδια δεν φανταζεστε τι ακουσα!! ποπο μιση εμεινες δεν σε γνωρισαμε κουκλαρα συνεχισε ετσι μπραβο εμφανιζεσαι ξανα...τετοια πολλα!!και απο πανω απο 20 ατομα συνολικα..ο κα8ενας δε σε ξεχωριστο περιβαλλον..δεν τους μετραω αυτους που ηταν στον ιδιο χωρο και ζηλευαν που μου ελεγαν οοι αλλοι και ελεγαν και αυτοι..χαχαχαχαχαχα ελεος!!! εχω ξετρελα8ει απο τη χαρα..χ8ες βγηκα φορωντας ενα απο τα παλια μου τζιν και οκ δεν επλεε αλλα δεν με εσφιγγε κιολας!!!πεταωωωωω


Μπράβο κοπέλα μου τέτοια να ακούω κι εγώ να παίρνω θάρρος !! Κι εγω παρ οτι δε βλέπω να χάνω τις προάλλες χώρεσα σε ένα παντελονι ποθ είχα να βάλω κανα χρ΄πονο και που μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν κουμπωνε και αναθάρρησα λιγάκι ... κάατι ειναι κι αυτό μπρος στο τίποτα ...

----------


## irenevaladia

57,7

----------


## MKEH78

74.900

----------


## SANEL

εχασα 1.300..ειμαι 77,5

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα σε ολους!!  :Smile: 
Καλη εβδομαδα και καλο μηνα να εχουμε με κατηφορες!!  :Smile: 

Αλλα 2 κιλακια πηγαν...στον αγυριστο!!!  :Smile: 

97 σημερα και συνεχιζω λεμε!!!!  :Smile: 

(stellou1989 μη το βαζεις κατω....συνεχισε και ολα θα πανε καλα...συντομα θα εισαι σε διψηφιο θα δεις!!!Ελα παμε γερα!!!)

----------


## MKEH78

Καλό μήνα και σε σένα Σοφάκι μου και μπράβο σου

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> Χθεσινοπρωινο ζυγισμα, φαγωμενη κ ντυμενη στο φαρμακειο:
> 88,0 ακριβως


αυτο το ζυγισμα στο φαρμακειο αναφεροταν στις 21 Γεναρη.
Σημερα στο φαρμακειο, μετα το πρωινο κ εχοντας πιει πολλα υγρα (εξω) 85.5!

Αρα με βαση του φαρμακειου τη ζυγαρια εχασα 2.5 κιλα σε 10 μερες, με βαση της θειας τη ζυγαρια εχασα παλι 2.5 αλλα απο την αρχη της διαιτας, δηλ. πριν 5 μερες...

Της θειας με δειχνει 83.5 κ αυτο θα βαλω στο τικερ σαν πιο μικρο  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  αν κ υποψιαζομαι οτι η ζυγαρια του δικου μου σπιτιου, οταν γυρισω, θα συμφωνει με του φαρμακειου...

Οπως κ ναχει τα 2.5 κιλα τα εχασα  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλημερα σε ολους!! 
> Καλη εβδομαδα και καλο μηνα να εχουμε με κατηφορες!! 
> 
> Αλλα 2 κιλακια πηγαν...στον αγυριστο!!! 
> 
> 97 σημερα και συνεχιζω λεμε!!!! 
> 
> (stellou1989 μη το βαζεις κατω....συνεχισε και ολα θα πανε καλα...συντομα θα εισαι σε διψηφιο θα δεις!!!Ελα παμε γερα!!!)


Μπράβο βρε Σόφη, είσαι παράδειγμα για όλες μας. συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι , σούπερ! Εγώ αύριο τα μαντάτα :P

----------


## sofia68

Σε εσας ολα τα Μπραβο!!!!
Γιατι ειστε υπεροχες ολες!!!Γιατι χωρις τη βοηθεια σας δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερνα...Και σας ευχαριστω ολες...
ξερω οτι θα ειστε διπλα μου (εστω και διαδυκτιακα) οταν θα σας εχω αναγκη και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα.

(MKEH78...τωρα πια....ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ!!!!!)

----------


## irenevaladia

57.5

----------


## Lily_ed

Ζύγισμα σήμερα και 1.200 κάτω , τέλεια!

66.800

και πάμε τρέχοντας....

----------


## irenevaladia

mpravo Lilaki!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Σ'ευχαριστώ irene μου, μακάρι να φτάσω στα κιλά σου και να
τα κρατήσω τόσο καιρό όπως εσύ  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

μπραβο σοφια, ιρενε, λιλυ, και πανω απολα μπραβο Γιαννη!!!
ξερεις εσυ κοριτσακι που γελας πονηρα  :Big Grin:  επ τερμα η κατηφορα ετσι...επρεπε να εισαι πιο πανω λογω περιοδου...για φαε κατι μικρο...αντε!

----------


## lbp_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα ρε γαμώτο και είμαι 300 γρ πάνω από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα!!Παρόλο ότι έκανα δίαιτα, μόνο μία μέρα την χάλασα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.

----------


## Lily_ed

lbp άπειροι λόγοι υπάρχουν, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις παχύνει,
μπορεί να είναι απλά μια κατακράτηση , τα 300 γρμ. δεν είναι τίποτα

badgirl, σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, επίσης

----------


## badgirl

γραφεις τι τρως? ξαναδες τα μια...συνηθως οταν τα γραφουμε κ τα ξαναδουυμε καταλαβαινουμε...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

hello paides !!! χαιρομαι που πατε ολες καλα , αυριο ερχονται τα δικα μου τα μαντατα , αν και κατι μου λεει πως θα ναι καλα γιατι εδω και 2-3 μερες εχω ξεπρηστει και η ζυγαρια στο σπιτι με δειχνει 2-3 κιλα κατω αν και δεν την εμπιστευομαι γενικως , εχει αποκληση 5 κιλα απ της διαιτολογου μου ... cross your fingers !!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Αισιοδοξία Στελλου,! μια χαρά θα πάς κι εσύ, τόσο κόπο κάνεις!

----------


## irenevaladia

Lily Θα τα καταφέρεις είμαι σίγουρη! Ακόμα και μαθηματικά να το δεις, όπου να ναι πλησιάζεις τον στόχο σου!
badgirl Ναι έχω κατακράτηση σίγουρα! Το ελέγχω εκεί 57-58. Μη χάσουμε και μπάλα! Μπράβο Γιάννη! (να μη πω και εγώ? Χιχι)
lbp μήπως είσαι κοντά σε περίοδο? 
stellou1989 Και πάλι μπράβο! Τον στόχο όχι απλά τον έφτασες αλλά τον «τσαλοπάτησες» όπως λένε εδώ στη Κρήτη!!!!
Σήμερα 57,7

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

επιτελους ξεκολησε η ζυγαρια... 2 βδομαδες ουτε γραμμαριο κατω.. και ξαφνικα σημερα ενα ολοκληρο κιλακι!!! επιτελους!!

καλημερααααααααααααααααα

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> lbp άπειροι λόγοι υπάρχουν, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις παχύνει,
> μπορεί να είναι απλά μια κατακράτηση , τα 300 γρμ. δεν είναι τίποτα
> 
> badgirl, σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, επίσης


Ναι αλλά σε μία εβδομάδα με δίαιτα είναι πολλά να πάρω κιόλας αντί να χάσω. Είναι σαν να πήρα 1300 γρ.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> γραφεις τι τρως? ξαναδες τα μια...συνηθως οταν τα γραφουμε κ τα ξαναδουυμε καταλαβαινουμε...


Όχι δεν γράφω αλλά έκανα τη δίαιτα κανονικά.. Λίγες λεπτομέρειες άλλαξα εν γνώση μου. Όχι πχ να βάλω σως στη σαλάτα, αλλά αντί για γάλα πχ, να φάω 3 κριτσίνια. Πάνω κάτω ίδιες θερμίδες. Δεν είναι λογικό το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μην απελπιζεσαι lbp μπορει να ειναι κατακρατηση οπως ειπαν τα κοριτσια.. τουαλετα πηγες πριν ζυγιστεις? ακομη και αυτο μας δειχνει παραπανω.. εγω για 2 βδομαδες κανοντας καταγραμμα την διατροφη μου, κανοντας και την χαλαρη ασκησουλσα μου και ομως με εδειχνε στα ιδια.... ευτυχως σημερα επεσα.. μην το βαζεις κατω. συνεχισε την διατροφη σου και θα δεις ολα θα πανω καλα!
καποιες φορες η ζυγαρια κολαει γιατι ο οργανισμος μπλοκαρει και προσπαθει να προσαρμοστει με τις νεες θερμιδες που καταναλωνουμε,, πιο λιγες απο οτι πριν.. συνεχισε κανονικα την διατροφη σου και θα πεσεις σιγουρα  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl

μηπως τοτε ειναι χημικη κ δεν απεδωσε λογω των αλλαγων... (καλυτερα αφου οι χημικες ειναι μαπα)
Παντως συμφωνω οτι το 1300 πανω δεν ειναι νορμαλ, αλλο το να μη πεφτει η ζυγαρια αλλο το να ανεβαινει χωρις να περιμενεις περιοδο...ή χωρις να παιρνεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες καις.
Παντως θα σου ξαναπροτεινω να τα γραφεις σε προσωπικο σημειωματαριο, προσωπικα με εσωσε αυτο κ ετσι εχασα τα πρωτα 10 κιλα...μονη μου εβλεπα τι εφαγα πχ μια βδομαδα κ δεν εχασα...ενω πιστευα οτι επρεπε να εχω χασει...

Σημερα 84

αντε να παω κ γω σπιτακι μου να εχω την ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια μου κλαπς κλαπς, ελπιζω να με δειχνει κοντινο νουμερο κ οχι πολυ πανω!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα ρε γαμώτο και είμαι 300 γρ πάνω από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα!!Παρόλο ότι έκανα δίαιτα, μόνο μία μέρα την χάλασα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.


πρεπει να ειμαστε συνεπης με την διατροφη μας. και εγω αυτο το λαθος εκανα παλια.. εκανα διαιτα μια μερα την χαλουσα και τα επερνα ολα πισω τα χαμενα... δυστυχως πρεπει να ειαμστε εγκρατεις και οταν παρασπονδουμε να προσπαθουμε τις επομενες μερες να ισσοροπησουμε τις θερμιδες τρωγοντας λιγοτερο..
πχ καπου διαβασα οτι σου εχει για πρωινο τυροπιτα... μπορεις οταν την χαλασεις μια μερα την διαιτα τις επομενες μερες να κοψεις την τυροπιτα και φας ενα κουλουρακι ας πουμε

και το κυριοτερο πρεπει να μας γινει τροπος ζωης. πρεπει να ξεχασουμε τη λεξη διαιτα.. αλλα να εχουμε στο μυαλο μας τις λεξεις υγιεινη διατροφη. μιας και ολη μας τη ζωη πρεπει να τρεφομαστε σωστα.... δεν εχει νοημα να κανουμε διαιτα να τα χασουμε και εμτα να ρχισουμε να τρωμε γιατι παλι πισω θα τα παρουμε... το μυστικο ειναι μας γινει τροπος ζωης λοιπον!

----------


## irenep

-1kg!!!

----------


## Machi

αποτέλεσμα της προηγούμενης εβδομάδος ... 70 κιλά!!!
Γιούπι- γιούπι - γιούπι!!!
άντε, έπεσα κάτω από το μισό και ... συνεχίζω!!
καλή δύναμη σε όλες και σε όλους!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αχ και εγω περιμενω πως και πως να δω το 8 μπροστα.... 4 κιλακακια εμεινα... ευχομαι μεχρι τελος του μηνα να το φτασω.....

----------


## lbp_ed

Ευχαριστώ Ζωή. Σου εύχομαι να φτάσεις τα 80
badgirl όχι, δεν είναι χημική η δίαιτα ούτε πάνω από 1300 θερμίδες. Εϊναι γύρω στις 1000-1200. Εγώ αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, είναι, πως αφού ένα μέσο γεύμα έχει γύρω στις 450 θερμίδες, δεν μπορούμε να φάμε ένα και το βράδυ σύνολο 900 θερμίδες και μια τυρόπιτα το πρωί, κάπου 1230 θερμίδες. Γιατί πάντα στη δίαιτα βγαίνουν λιγότερα τα φαγητά;;

----------


## badgirl

τι εννοεις να φαμε ενα?ενα γευμα = κανενα. ο οργανισμος οταν δεεν τρως κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας δεν καιει. Αντιθετα οταν δεν τρως κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας αποτοξινωνεται...

Οταν δεν τρως σε τακτες ωρες κ μετα φας μαζεμεενα τοτε ο οργανισμος το αποθηκευει σε λιπος ακομα κι αν ειναι ελαχιστες θερμιδες γιατι σου λεει...ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξαναφαει αυτη...ας εχω να καιω!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_


Όχι δεν γράφω αλλά έκανα τη δίαιτα κανονικά.. Λίγες λεπτομέρειες άλλαξα εν γνώση μου. Όχι πχ να βάλω σως στη σαλάτα, αλλά αντί για γάλα πχ, να φάω 3 κριτσίνια. Πάνω κάτω ίδιες θερμίδες. Δεν είναι λογικό το αποτέλεσμα.[/quote]

Δεν είναι σωστό αυτό lbp, το να αντικαθιστάς τροφές διαφορετικής ομάδας, π.χ. αντί γάλα κριτσίνια, ας έχουν τις ίδιες θερμίδες. 
Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τρόφιμα με διαφορετικό αντίκρυσμα στο μεταβολισμό σου. 
Ωστόσο επιμένω οτι τα 300γρμ. δεν είναι θέμα, απλά γιατί η κατακράτηση που προκαλείται π.χ. από 30 γραμμάρια τυρί αλμυρό, μπορεί να είναι έως και μισό κιλό διαφορά στο βάρος μας.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Παιδια πηγα διαιτολογο σημερα τελικα ... την τελευταια φορα ημουν μισο κιλο πανω , ειχα παει 112 , αλλα τωρα ευτυχως εφτασα το στοχο που χα βαλει για αρχες του μηνα και ειμαι 110  :Smile:  ελπιζω να ξεκολλαω σιγα σιγα και να μην ειναι παλι προσωρινο ..... Η μαλακια ειναι οτι την αλλη βδομαδα θα ειμαι αδιαθετη και παιζει ηδη να χω πριστει λιγο (ναι , κι αλλο πρηξιμο λες και δε μου φταναν τα υπολοιπα) , οποτε αντι για ζυγισμα ειπα στη διαιτολογο να κανω λιπομετρηση ! Σημερα εκανα και αιματολογικες εξετασεις για να δω μηπως συμβαινει τιποτα κακο εκει και απο βδομαδα θα παω αγγειολογο και καρδιολογο ... και βλεπουμε ...

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> πρεπει να ειμαστε συνεπης με την διατροφη μας. και εγω αυτο το λαθος εκανα παλια.. εκανα διαιτα μια μερα την χαλουσα και τα επερνα ολα πισω τα χαμενα... δυστυχως πρεπει να ειαμστε εγκρατεις και οταν παρασπονδουμε να προσπαθουμε τις επομενες μερες να ισσοροπησουμε τις θερμιδες τρωγοντας λιγοτερο..
> πχ καπου διαβασα οτι σου εχει για πρωινο τυροπιτα... μπορεις οταν την χαλασεις μια μερα την διαιτα τις επομενες μερες να κοψεις την τυροπιτα και φας ενα κουλουρακι ας πουμε
> 
> και το κυριοτερο πρεπει να μας γινει τροπος ζωης. πρεπει να ξεχασουμε τη λεξη διαιτα.. αλλα να εχουμε στο μυαλο μας τις λεξεις υγιεινη διατροφη. μιας και ολη μας τη ζωη πρεπει να τρεφομαστε σωστα.... δεν εχει νοημα να κανουμε διαιτα να τα χασουμε και εμτα να ρχισουμε να τρωμε γιατι παλι πισω θα τα παρουμε... το μυστικο ειναι μας γινει τροπος ζωης λοιπον!


Δεν νομίζω ότι για μια μέρα πήρα ένα κιλό που έχασα και 300 γρ. Δεν μπορείς να φας σε μια μέρα 10000 θερμόδες αν είναι δυνατόν. Απλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον οργανισμό μου, δεν χάνω εύκολα.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> τι εννοεις να φαμε ενα?ενα γευμα = κανενα. ο οργανισμος οταν δεεν τρως κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας δεν καιει. Αντιθετα οταν δεν τρως κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας αποτοξινωνεται...
> 
> Οταν δεν τρως σε τακτες ωρες κ μετα φας μαζεμεενα τοτε ο οργανισμος το αποθηκευει σε λιπος ακομα κι αν ειναι ελαχιστες θερμιδες γιατι σου λεει...ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξαναφαει αυτη...ας εχω να καιω!


Δεν είπα να φάμε ένα. Ένα το μεσημέρι και ένα το βράδυ, σύνολο 900 θερμίδες. Γιατί πάντα βγαίνει λιγότερο στις δίαιτες; Αντί για ολόκληρη μερίδα πχ το βράδυ, βγαίνει μισή ή άλλοι τρώνε γιαούρτι όπως εσύ νομίζω, ενώ κανονικά δικαιούμαστε με βάση τις θερμίδες ολόκληρο γεύμα.Αυτό λέω.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

σταματα βρε πια να λες μονιμος οτι δεν χανεις....
οταν ακολουθουμε πιστα το διατολογιο μας χανουμε εστω και αργα αλλα χανουμε!!!!!! δεν υπαρχει ανρθωπος που να κανει διαιτα και να μην χανει.. εμενα ολα τα αλλα μου ακουγονται δικαιολογιες ... 

μπορει να κολαμεγια ενα διαστημα, αλλα αν δεν παρεκλινουμε μετα απο λιγες μερες η ζυγαρια θα πεσει..

μηπως περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις? εμενα τις μερες αυτες με δειχνει μεχρι και 2 κιλα πανω αν εχω καταναλωσει περισσοτερο αλατι..

και οπως σου ειπαν και πιο πανω καλο ειναι να μην αλλαζουμε τροφες διαφορετικης συστασης.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> 
> Δεν είναι σωστό αυτό lbp, το να αντικαθιστάς τροφές διαφορετικής ομάδας, π.χ. αντί γάλα κριτσίνια, ας έχουν τις ίδιες θερμίδες. 
> Είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τρόφιμα με διαφορετικό αντίκρυσμα στο μεταβολισμό σου. 
> Ωστόσο επιμένω οτι τα 300γρμ. δεν είναι θέμα, απλά γιατί η κατακράτηση που προκαλείται π.χ. από 30 γραμμάρια τυρί αλμυρό, μπορεί να είναι έως και μισό κιλό διαφορά στο βάρος μας.


Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό για τα κριτσίνια, γιατί όταν κάνω μόνη μου δίαιτα, που βάζω ότι θέλω, και πάλι χάνω. Δεν έχεις ακούσει πολλοί που κάνουν δίαιτα μετρώντας τις θερμίδες; Εκτός από αυτό, δεν μπορεί να πήρα 300 γρ συν το ένα κιλό που αν το έχασα το ξαναπήρα, δεν μπορεί να είναι από τα κριτσίνια αυτό. Και όπως λες για τα 300 γρ δεν είναι θέμα, δεν είναι μόνο 300 γρ. Είναι και το κιλό που δεν έχασα. Είναι σαν να το έχασα κανονικά λόγω της δίαιτας, και μετά να το ξαναπήρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτές τις μέρες ήμουν εκτός σπιτιού και δεν μετριόμουνα. Αυτά.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> σταματα βρε πια να λες μονιμος οτι δεν χανεις....
> οταν ακολουθουμε πιστα το διατολογιο μας χανουμε εστω και αργα αλλα χανουμε!!!!!! δεν υπαρχει ανρθωπος που να κανει διαιτα και να μην χανει.. εμενα ολα τα αλλα μου ακουγονται δικαιολογιες ... 
> 
> μπορει να κολαμεγια ενα διαστημα, αλλα αν δεν παρεκλινουμε μετα απο λιγες μερες η ζυγαρια θα πεσει..
> 
> μηπως περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις? εμενα τις μερες αυτες με δειχνει μεχρι και 2 κιλα πανω αν εχω καταναλωσει περισσοτερο αλατι..
> 
> και οπως σου ειπαν και πιο πανω καλο ειναι να μην αλλαζουμε τροφες διαφορετικης συστασης.


Μα εγώ πήρα κιόλας μιλάνε οι αριθμοί.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πηρες γιατι φαινεται η παρασπονδια που εκανες την μια μερα.. γιατι μας ειπες πως μια μερα δεν ακολουθησες το προγραμμα ηταν αρκετη ωστε να μεινεις στα ιδια και να παρει και 300γρ... το 1 κιλο την βδοαμδα δεν ειναι στανταρ οτι χανεταια καθε φορα γι αυτο μην υπολογιζεις εικονικα οτι πηρες 1300.

----------


## lbp_ed

Όχι βρε Ζωή δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που λες. Για να πάρεις ένα κιλό, πρέπει να καταναλώσεις 7700 θερμίδες, για να πάρεις ένα κιλό και 300 γρ, είναι κάπου 10000 θερμίδες. Εγώ εκείνη τη μέρα πήρα μόνο 400 γρ, αν και δεν είναι φυσιολογικό, γιατί δεν έφαγα 3000 θερμίδες παραπάνω από το κανονικό. Δεν τα πήρα όμως όλα μαζί.

----------


## LIDA_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Όχι βρε Ζωή δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που λες. Για να πάρεις ένα κιλό, πρέπει να καταναλώσεις 7700 θερμίδες, για να πάρεις ένα κιλό και 300 γρ, είναι κάπου 10000 θερμίδες. Εγώ εκείνη τη μέρα πήρα μόνο 400 γρ, αν και δεν είναι φυσιολογικό, γιατί δεν έφαγα 3000 θερμίδες παραπάνω από το κανονικό. Δεν τα πήρα όμως όλα μαζί.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο πάντα αυτό, εννοώ το να φας τόσες θερμίδες για να πάρεις κιλό. Πολλές φορές είναι κατακρατήσεις ή και το ότι δεν έχεις πάει τουαλέτα (αυτό παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο!).

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Όχι βρε Ζωή δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που λες. Για να πάρεις ένα κιλό, πρέπει να καταναλώσεις 7700 θερμίδες, για να πάρεις ένα κιλό και 300 γρ, είναι κάπου 10000 θερμίδες. Εγώ εκείνη τη μέρα πήρα μόνο 400 γρ, αν και δεν είναι φυσιολογικό, γιατί δεν έφαγα 3000 θερμίδες παραπάνω από το κανονικό. Δεν τα πήρα όμως όλα μαζί.



οκ.... οτι πεις.. εξαλλου μαζι σου θυμαμαι και απο παλια οτι και να σου λεγαμε εσυ εκει στα δικα σου... παω πασο λοιπον! οτι πεις!!

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο πάντα αυτό, εννοώ το να φας τόσες θερμίδες για να πάρεις κιλό. Πολλές φορές είναι κατακρατήσεις ή και το ότι δεν έχεις πάει τουαλέτα (αυτό παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο!).


Τουαλέτα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πάω συχνά.

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> τι εννοεις να φαμε ενα?ενα γευμα = κανενα. ο οργανισμος οταν δεεν τρως κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας δεν καιει. Αντιθετα οταν δεν τρως κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας αποτοξινωνεται...
> 
> Οταν δεν τρως σε τακτες ωρες κ μετα φας μαζεμεενα τοτε ο οργανισμος το αποθηκευει σε λιπος ακομα κι αν ειναι ελαχιστες θερμιδες γιατι σου λεει...ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξαναφαει αυτη...ας εχω να καιω!
> ...


Τι εννοεις λιγοτερο? εγω κανω διαιτα 1200-1400 θερμιδων...
Εκτος αν εννοεις προχθες που ειπα να κανω 1000 αλλα τελικα δεν εκανα! 3 μερες τωρα τρωω ελευθερα κ απο αυριο θαρχισω παλι τηδιαιτα μου...
γιαουρτι δεν εχω φαει 2 βδομαδες τωρα που ειμαι αθηνα...κ μου ελειψε αλλα δεν ειχε εξω που το ζητησα...(με μελι καρυδια κτλ)
Οι θερμιδες βγαινουν να φας κανονικο βραδυνο κ οχι γιαουρτι αν δε το θελεις...αλλα δεν ειμαι πολυ σχετικη με θερμιδες....

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο πάντα αυτό, εννοώ το να φας τόσες θερμίδες για να πάρεις κιλό. Πολλές φορές είναι κατακρατήσεις ή και το ότι δεν έχεις πάει τουαλέτα (αυτό παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο!).
> 
> 
> Τουαλέτα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πάω συχνά.


κακο αυτο ! αν εχεις δυσκοιλιοτητα η κατακρατηση υγρων και γενικως αν δεν πηγαινεις συχνα τουαλετα τοτε κολλας και δεν χανεις

----------


## badgirl

lbp αφου αδυνατιζεις οταν κανεις μονη σου διαιτα τοτε γιατι δεν κανεις μονη? προφανως δε σου κανει αυτη η διαιτα... (καπου διαβασα οτι το ειπες παραπανω...) οποτε do it! αλλα 1000 θερμιδες ειναι παρα πολυ λιγες...
υπαρχουν πολλα αρνητικα στο να παιρνεις συστηματικα τοσο λιγες θερμιδες...κανε μια αναζητηση

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> Τι εννοεις λιγοτερο? εγω κανω διαιτα 1200-1400 θερμιδων...
> Εκτος αν εννοεις προχθες που ειπα να κανω 1000 αλλα τελικα δεν εκανα! 3 μερες τωρα τρωω ελευθερα κ απο αυριο θαρχισω παλι τηδιαιτα μου...
> γιαουρτι δεν εχω φαει 2 βδομαδες τωρα που ειμαι αθηνα...κ μου ελειψε αλλα δεν ειχε εξω που το ζητησα...(με μελι καρυδια κτλ)
> Οι θερμιδες βγαινουν να φας κανονικο βραδυνο κ οχι γιαουρτι αν δε το θελεις...αλλα δεν ειμαι πολυ σχετικη με θερμιδες....


Αυτό εννοώ λιγότερο που λες ότι οι θερμίδες βγαίνουν να φας κανονικό βραδυνό αυτό είναι το φυσιολογικό και με τις 1200 θερμίδες. Αλλά οι διαιτολόγοι βάζουν μισή μερίδα το βράδυ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίνεται αυτό. Και τότε εσύ γιατί τρως γιαούρτι; Αφού μπορείς να φας ολόκληρη μερίδα; Εμένα προσωπικά δεν μ'αρέσει το γιαούρτι σε ποιότητα, αλλά και σε ποσότητα το θεωρώ λίγο αν μπορώ να φάω μία ή μισή μερίδα. Αυτά.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> κακο αυτο ! αν εχεις δυσκοιλιοτητα η κατακρατηση υγρων και γενικως αν δεν πηγαινεις συχνα τουαλετα τοτε κολλας και δεν χανεις


Όχι εντάξει για τσίσα πάω απλά με τα τσίσα δεν χάνεις. Γι'αυτό δεν το ανέφερα ειδικά. Αλλά δυσκοιλιότητα σίγουρα έχω. Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω, αν ξέρετε πείτε μου εδώ, αλλιώς θα ρωτήσω τη μαμά μου. Ακτινίδιο μόνο ξέρω και ιπποφαές.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> lbp αφου αδυνατιζεις οταν κανεις μονη σου διαιτα τοτε γιατι δεν κανεις μονη? προφανως δε σου κανει αυτη η διαιτα... (καπου διαβασα οτι το ειπες παραπανω...) οποτε do it! αλλα 1000 θερμιδες ειναι παρα πολυ λιγες...
> υπαρχουν πολλα αρνητικα στο να παιρνεις συστηματικα τοσο λιγες θερμιδες...κανε μια αναζητηση


Δεν μίλησα για 1000 θερμίδες, αλλά θα κάνω μόνη μου όσες και αν είναι, δεν ξέρω, πάντως χάνω. Το πρωί τρώω ένα τοστ και ένα γάλα ή ένα δεύτερο τοστ ίσως και μόνο με τυρί, το μεσημέρι κανονικά φαγητό χωρίς πολλά ψωμιά,τυρί και λάδι, το απόγευμα ένα γάλα πάλι ή μία δύο μπάρες δημητριακών και το βράδυ ένα τοστ ή ένα παξιμάδι, ή μισή μερίδα φαγητό ή 2-3 μπάρες. Το πρωί αντί για τοστ μπορώ και τυρόπιτα, εξάλλου τις ίδιες θερμίδες έχουν πάνω κάτω.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> κακο αυτο ! αν εχεις δυσκοιλιοτητα η κατακρατηση υγρων και γενικως αν δεν πηγαινεις συχνα τουαλετα τοτε κολλας και δεν χανεις
> 
> ...


δαμασκηνα να τρως ...5-6 την ημερα ειναι καλα ! αυτα της sunsweet ειναι πολυ ωραια , χωρις κουκουτσι . Και επισης all bran δημητριακα !!! α , και μην αποκλειεις τελειως το λαδι απο τη διατροφη σου , μεχρι 2 κουταλιες της σουπας τη μερα ειναι οκ ! Επισης , ποιος σου ειπε οτι με τα τσισα δεν χανεις ?! Αν πινεις πχ 1-2 λιτρα τη μερα νερο και δεν αποβαλονται μετα απο τον οργανισμο , δημιουργειται κατακρατηση υγρων , πριζεσαι , και ενω μπορει σε λιπος να χανεις η ζυγαρια μενει ακινητη ....

----------


## lbp_ed

A ok. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ stellou1989

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το τοστ και οι τυροπιτα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα. η τυροπιτα μπορει να εχει και διπλασιες θερμιδες απο το τοστ...
παντως 2 τοστ για πρωι μου φαινονται πολλα για περιοδο που κανεις διαιτα.

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> lbp αφου αδυνατιζεις οταν κανεις μονη σου διαιτα τοτε γιατι δεν κανεις μονη? προφανως δε σου κανει αυτη η διαιτα... (καπου διαβασα οτι το ειπες παραπανω...) οποτε do it! αλλα 1000 θερμιδες ειναι παρα πολυ λιγες...
> υπαρχουν πολλα αρνητικα στο να παιρνεις συστηματικα τοσο λιγες θερμιδες...κανε μια αναζητηση
> 
> ...


με το συμπαθειο κιολα αλλα ππου να αδυνατισεις με ολα αυτα? κ δεν ειναι τοσο η ποσοτητα αλλα το ειδος...
Ναι σιγουρα πρεπει να εχουμε σε καθε γευμα απολες τις ομμαδες τροφιμων αλλα με μετρο...
Για να γινει αυτο δε χρειαζεται να τρως 1-2 ή κ 3 τεμαχια απο το ιδιο ειδος, πχ τρως ενα τοστ το πρωι, στοπ. Αν θες να φας κατι αλλο μαζι να μην ειναι αμυλο παλι (δηλαδη δευτερο τοστ).
Επειτα το μεσημερι χωριζεις το πιατο σου στα 3, πρωτεινη, αμυλο, φυτικες ινες. Εννοειται οτι σαλατα μπορεις να φας οση θελεις, οχι μονο το 1/3, αλλα αυτο για να φανταστεις το πιατο σου το λεω.
Επειτα απογευμα: αν εχεις πιει γαλα το πρωι γιατι να πιεις κ το απογευμα? εχεις παρει τα θρεπτικα που χρειαζεσαι...φυσικα κ μπορεις να το πιεις ομως αν θες, καλυτερο απο 2 μπαρες δημητριακων...τα φρουτα που τα βαζεις αληθεια? το απογευμα θα μπορουσαν να ειναι τελειο γευμα...
Τελος το βραδυ αυτα που λες δε συμβαδιζουν, προτιμοτερο ειναι το πιατο δια 3 (και μικροτερο πιατο απο το μεσημερι, του φρουτου για παραδειγμα) ή ενα τοστ οπως ειπες, αλλα οχι παλι μπαρες! 1 μπαρα την ημερα αρκει, καλο ειναι τα αμυλουχα τα πολλα να τα τρως το πρωι κ οχι απογευμα βραδυ.
Επισης αυτο που λες για τυροπιτα...καθολου διαιτητικη δεν ειναι κ μαλιστα απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου σε διαιτα...κ αυτο οχι για τις θερμιδες αλλα για τα αγνωστου ποιοτητας τυρια κ λαδια που εχει. Αλλο λοιπον το τοστ, αλλο η τυροπιτα.
ελπιζω να βοηθησα, μπορεις να παρεις καποιο βιβλιο για διατροφη να μαθεις καποια επιπλεον πραγματα αν θελησεις πες μου να σου πω...(τα λεγαμε με τα κοριτσια σε αλλο τοπικ).
Φιλια κ καλη συνεχεια! α κ υγραααααααααααα πολλα υγρααααααα πινε πινε κ...τσισακια  :Smile:  τα αλλα πρεπει αλλα αν εχει βλαβη το αποχετευτικο σου...θα πρεπει να το φτιαξεις πρωτα! κ αυτο ακομα δειχνει οτι δεν τρεφεσαι σωστα... εμπλουτισε λοιπον το διαιτολογιο σου με πολλες φυτικες ινες (σαλατες, φρουτα) κ θα δεις τη ζυγαρια να...κανει τουμπες!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

badgirl συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.. και ειναι ασχημο αυτο να εχει βαλει στο μυαλο της την λογικη οτι κανει διαιτα.. αλλα τα ειδη τροφων που επιλεγει και οι ποσοτητες ουσιαστικα να την κανουν να μενει σταθερη....
βρε lpd αυτασ που λες πως τρως ειναι μετα απο οδηγιες καποιας διαιτολογου? γιατι μονο διαιτολογος δεν εινα ιαυτη που δινει τετοιο προγραμμα

----------


## irenevaladia

57.8

----------


## Erfolg

58.9!ναιιιιιιιιιι εχασα 1.4 σε μια εβδομαδα.νομιζω τελικα πως το διαλλειμα 20 ημερων απο την διαιτα εκανε πολυ καλο καλο στο να μην κολλησω συντομα.αντε να κατεβαινουμε....καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!καλημερα!

----------


## badgirl

mprabo erflog! 
Πηρα νεα ζυγαρια με λιπομετρητη σουπερ ουαο χαχαχαχα
και ηρθα να γινει η πρωτη καταγραφη:
87 κιλα σημερα το πρωι
Χθες 83.5 στην Αθηνα σημερα 87 στη νεα ζυγαρια...λεω να ξαναπαω Αθηνα!

Αυριο δεν εχει ζυγισμα αφου αδιαθετησα κ δεν αρχισα διατροφη. Ελπιζω απο αυριο να μπω σε διαιτα ξανα...
Erflog εχασα μισο κιλο τρωγοντας ολο γλυκα κ βλακειες...ημαρτον δηλαδη χαχαχαχ

----------


## Erfolg

ετσι να ξεκουραζουμε τον οργανισμο μας που κ που!!να τον μπερδευουμε...μισο κιλο με γλυκα;χαχα!ειχα κ εγω μια ζυγαρια που με εδειχνε πχ 65 και μετα με την καινουργια ειδα το 70 και ετριβα τα ματια μου...

----------


## badgirl

εμ δε πειραζει. Η απωλεια μετραει...κι ας μας δειχνουν διαφορετικο νουμερο καθεμια...παντως με του διαιτολογου μου συμβαδιζε η προηγουμενη...απλα αυτη κανει κ λιπομετρηση ρε γαμωτο κ την ηθελα...παροτι δειχνει παραπανω!!!!!!!

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> το τοστ και οι τυροπιτα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα. η τυροπιτα μπορει να εχει και διπλασιες θερμιδες απο το τοστ...
> παντως 2 τοστ για πρωι μου φαινονται πολλα για περιοδο που κανεις διαιτα.


Το πρωί μπορούμε να τρώμε όσο θέλουμε, όλοι το λένε, και το έχω παρατηρήσει, δεν παχαίνω.

----------


## lbp_ed

badgirl και ζωήτσα αυτή η δίαιτα αποδίδει. Χάνω με αυτή τη δίαιτα. Με της διαιτολόγου δεν χάνω. Και εξάλλου εσύ (badgirl) είχες πει πως οι θερμίδες φτάνουν για ολόκληρη μερίδα το βράδυ.. Αυτό μου είχε φανεί και μένα περίεργο, αφού με ένα πρωινό και με ένα μεσημεριανό, συμπληρώνονται μόνο 750 θερμίδες περίπου. Οι άλλες 450? Λογικά φτάνουν και για βράδυ. Αλλά οι διαιτολόγοι έχουν μισή μερίδα. Και αυτό είναι σωστό στη δίαιτά μου σίγουρα. Όσο για το τοστ, δεν είναι μεγάλης θερμιδικής αξίας και για τις μπάρες και το γάλα σιγά δεν πειράζει άμα φάω παραπάνω. Δλδ πρέπει να είναι τόσο περιοριστική η δίαιτα; Και για την τυρόπιτα μου χει μία μέρα στο διαιτολόγιο τυρόπιτα επειδή της το ζήτησα. Μου χε και η παλιά διαιτολόγος.

----------


## BaD

μα δε παιζει ρολο αν θα φας ολοκληρη μεριδα ή οχι αλλα ΤΙ θα φας
οπως κ δε παιζει ρολο αν θα φας 1 ή 2 πραγματα αλλα ΠΟΙΑ πραγματα
κ γω χθες εφαγα ενα ξεχειλο πιατο μπροκολο αλλα με ελαχιστο λαδι, αν ετρωγα λιγο μπροκολο με διπλασιο λαδι θα ηταν πιο παχυντικο...γιαυτο δεν αλλαζουμε τη διαιτα των διαιτολογων,
ή κανεις διαιτολογου ή κανεις δικιας σου εμπνευσης, και αφου λες δεν αδυνατιζεις με του διαιτολογου δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι την κανεις...
Το να διπλασιαζεις αυτα που σου εχει να φας δεν ειναι σωστο σε καμια περιπτωση, μη μπερδευεις πολλα πργαματα μαζι, στο τελος θα παχυνεις κ δε θα ξερεις απο τι...

----------


## BaD

lbp και οταν λες αυτη η διαιτα αποδιδει ποια εννοεις? εσυ μας ελεγες οτι δεν χανεις με αυτο που κανεις...ή μπερδευτηκα?

----------


## lbp_ed

Δεν χάνω με της διαιτολόγου. Με αυτήν που έγραψα εγώ χάνω τις περισσότερες φορές, γιατί έχω και πρόβλημα, και δεν χάνω εύκολα. Ένας άλλος δλδ θα έχανε σίγουρα. Αυτά.

----------


## BaD

με ποια καλε? αυτο δε καταλαβα. ποια διαιτα εγραψες

----------


## lbp_ed

Αυτήν που σχολίασες. Το πρωί ένα δύο τοστ και μπάρες δημητριακών και τέτοια.

----------


## BaD

α σορρυ αυτο δεν το θεωρω καν σωστη διατροφη...πολλα αμυλουχα κ 0 φρουτα...διαβασε αυτα που ειχες γραψει ξανα μηπως ειχες γραψει κατι λαθος...δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω...

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι κι εγώ γι'αυτήν εδώ μιλάω. Δεν είναι του διαιτολόγου και σου εξήγησα κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## BaD

κ γω αλλα δε νομιζω οτι μας ακους...οποτε τι τα λεμε?

----------


## lbp_ed

Δεν σας ακούω σου εξήγησα γιατί. Γιατί μ'αυτή τη δίαιτα χάνω τη στιγμή που δεν χάνω με της διαιτολόγου. Και μην τα λες αυτά και τα ακούσει η ζωήτσα, γιατί θα μου ρίξει την μπάλα πάλι.

----------


## BaD

χαχαχαχα βρε χαζουλι ο,τι βολευει εσενα απλα φαε κ καμια σαλατα κ κανενα φρουτο...θα παθεις τιποτα στο τελος...εγω νομιζα δε χανεις επειδη ειχες πει ειχες κολλησει...αφου χανεις κ εχεις καλες αιματολογικες μεγεια σου κ χαρα σου καλο μου...

----------


## lbp_ed

Είχα κολλήσει με της διαιτολόγου, δεν ξέρω γιατί. Και μ'αυτήν τώρα κόλλησα ενώ παλιά έχανα. Εϊναι ανάλογα τις μέρες μου χει συμβεί κι άλλες μέρες να μην χάνω και δεν με πιστεύουν εδώ, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Το πολύ πολύ φεύγω από το site.

----------


## BaD

ολοι κολλαμε ανα διαστηματα λογικο ειναι. εμενα τουλαχιστο λογικο μου φαινεται. μην αλλαζεις ομως τις διαιτες για να ξερεις απο τι κολλησες.
Προσωπικα γραφω τι τρωω αναλυτικα κ με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ...

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι αλλά εγώ κόλλησα στην αρχή. Αυτό είναι το περίεργο. Όπως και τις άλλες φορές. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω υψηλή προλακτίνη και πιστεύω αυτό φταίει. ʼμα δεν πάνε καλά οι ορμόνες σου, δεν μπορείς να χάσεις βάρος, το είχα δει σε ένα link αυτού του site.

----------


## BaD

να πας να τις κοιταξεις τοτε. κι εμενα δε πανε καλα αλλα αυτο το βρισκω δικαιολογια...

----------


## lbp_ed

Έχω πάει να τις κοιτάξω. Και δεν το βρίσκω δικαιολογία, κάνω δίαιτα απλώς δεν χάνω. Και όταν δεν χάνω απογοητεύομαι και το ρίχνω στο φαί, αλλά δεν λέω τότε ότι δεν χάνω.

----------


## BaD

δεν ξερω lbp , το να κανεις διαλογο χωρις να δινεις την ευκαιρια του αλλου να πει τη γνωμη του δε νομιζω οτι θα σε βοηθησει να χασεις...καλη συνεχεια...αφου ξερεις γιατι δε χανεις τοτε διορθωσε το...

----------


## lbp_ed

Το ότι δεν κάνω διάλογο που το είδες;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αχ αρχισαμε παλι τα ιδια . οπως τον παλιο καλο καιρο.. που μια τα λες ετσι μια τα λες αλλιως...
αφου εχεις προβλημα με καποια ορμονη να πας να το ρυθμισεις με ειδικη θεραπεια. εκτος και αν το θελεις να το εχεις σαν διακιολογια πως δεν χανεις..
ολοι μας κολαμε καποαι στιγμη, αν ομως κανουμε σωστη διατροφη και συνεχισουμε να τηρουμε αυτα που λεει ο διαιτολογος μας χανουμε. και εγω ειχα κολησει 2 βδομαδες δεν το εβαλα κατω ομως και να που ξαφνικα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα εχασα δυο κιλα...

τυροπιτα οκ να φας καποιο πρωινο. αλλα οχι καθε πρωι!! οπως ειπες και εσυ η διαιτολογος σου σου την ειχε βαλει *ΜΙΑ* φορα μεσα στην βδοαμδα να φας.
δεν ξερω λλα πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει να καταγραφεις με ακριβεια τι τρως, ποσοτητες και θερμιδες...
ετσι θα δεις που κανεις λαθος.. μπορεις να λες ελα μωρε και ας πιω λιγο γαλα και αλλη μια μπαρα δημητριακων και τι εγινε..
αν ομως σημειωνεις τις θερμιδες θα δεις πως τις υπερβαινεις ημερησιως με αυτα τα ελα μωρε δεν πειραζει, με αποτελεσμα ειτε να μην χανεις ειτε να μενεις στα ιδια....

αυτα απο εμενα. δεν θα ξαναμπω στην λογικη να σχολιασω τι λες γιατι δεν εχει νοημα και γιατι ξερω και απο παλια πως δεν δινεις σημασια σε οτι λεμε παρα λες τα δικα σου.

πιστεψε ομως θα σε βοηθησει πολυ να καταγραφεις τι τρως... ξαφνικα θα δεις πως φορτωνεσαι με πολλες παραπανισιες θερμιδες απο αυτα τα ''δεν πειραζει μωρε ας φαω αλλο ενα'....αλλα να τα γραφεις ολα.

αυτα απο εμενα.
μακαρι οι προσπαθειες σου να αποδωσουν. και αν η διαιτα της διαιτολογου δεν αποδιδει παρατησε την. δεν εχει νοημα. και κανε αυτη που εσυ πιστευεις πως σε οφελει.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ενα ενδικτεικο για να δεις πως ευκολα ξευφευγεις..

μια τυροπιτα εχει 480 θερμιδες, 2 μπαρες δημητριακων 200 θερμιδες, 1 ποτηρι γαλα 100θερμιδες, ...
αυτα και μονο κανουν 780 θερμιδες....
αν βαλεις με το μεσημεριανο και το βραδυνο σου σκεψου ποσες θερμιδες καταναλωνεις ημερισιως.... πως να χασεις λοιπον?


καπου αλλου λες πω ισως φας 2 τοστ το πρωι...
ενα Τοστ ζαμπόν και τυρί, εχει 358θερμιδες.. απο το πρωινο και μονο μαζευεις δλδ 716 θερμιδες!!!!!!!!!!!!

απο αυριο ξεκινα να σημειωνεις θερμιδες και θα δεις ποσο πιο πολλες θερμδιες απο το κανονικο παιρνεις..και ξαφνικα εκει που νομιζεις πως κανεις διαιτα στο τελος θα παιρνεις βαρος αντι να χανεις...

----------


## lbp_ed

Καταρχάς ποιός σου είπε ότι λέω ότι ας φάω και μία μπάρα δημητριακών ή ένα γάλα και τι έγινε. Κατά δεύτερον, η τυρόπιτα έχει 340 θερμίδες από εδώ http://thermides.gr/?q=%CF%84%CF%85%...B9%CF%84%CE%B1 το τοστ με ζαμπόν τυρί 360 αλλά εγώ τρώω με ψωμί διαίτης, γαλοπούλα και τυρί με χαμηλά λιπαρά οπότε βγάλε 100 θερμίδες τουλάχιστον και κατά τρίτον βραδυνό δεν τρώω όταν τρώω μπάρες. Δεν χρειάζεται να σημειώνω θερμίδες ξέρω πότε χάνω και πότε δεν χάνω και εκτός από αυτό, η ζυγαριά άμα ξέρεις δεν κολλάει στην αρχή της δίαιτας ποτέ. Εννοείται της διαιτολόγου δεν την κάνω τη διατροφή αλλά δεν φταίει αυτή που δεν χάνω. Εσύ είσαι ικανή να μου πεις ότι χάνω ενώ εγώ δεν χάνω, και το χεις κάνει, τόσο πολύ με αμφισβητείς. Γι'αυτό δεν θέλω να μπω και εγώ σε αυτή τη διαδικασία αντιπαράθεσης.

----------


## BaD

αλημερεεεεεεεεςςς ξερω δεν κανω καν διαιτα αλλα ζυγιστηκα 85.2 στη νεα ζυγαρια!!!!!! (το οποιο σημαινει 80+ στην παλιααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααα)
παρακαλω να καταγραφει  :Big Grin:  αρχιζω σωστη διατροφη, αυτο ηταν το σπρωξιμο που χρειαζομουν!
πως εγινε μαυτα που ετρωγα δεν ξερω! ευχαριστω τον Θεο κ την IF!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

κλασικη lbp// οταν της γραφουμε λογακια που δεν της αρεσουν θυμωνει.. και οι 100 θερμιδες που αφερεις ειναι πολλες απο το τοστ...

να γραφεις καλυτερα αλλη φορα.. σου παραθετω το ποστπ ου γραφεις τα δυο τοστ τις μπαρες το απογευμα και βραδυνο!!




> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Δεν μίλησα για 1000 θερμίδες, αλλά θα κάνω μόνη μου όσες και αν είναι, δεν ξέρω, πάντως χάνω. Το πρωί τρώω ένα τοστ και ένα γάλα ή ένα δεύτερο τοστ ίσως και μόνο με τυρί, το μεσημέρι κανονικά φαγητό χωρίς πολλά ψωμιά,τυρί και λάδι, το απόγευμα ένα γάλα πάλι ή μία δύο μπάρες δημητριακών και το βράδυ ένα τοστ ή ένα παξιμάδι, ή μισή μερίδα φαγητό ή 2-3 μπάρες. Το πρωί αντί για τοστ μπορώ και τυρόπιτα, εξάλλου τις ίδιες θερμίδες έχουν πάνω κάτω.


πλεον εγω καταληξει στο προβλημα σου. ξεφευγεις πολυ στις θερμιδες με το τσιμπολογημα σου. και η αρνηση σου να τις καταγραψεις αποδυκνυει οτι δεν θελεις να το παραδεχτεις γιατι θα αναγκαστεις μετα να κανεις διαιτα.

κανε δοκιμη για 2 μερες και γραψε τι τρως και θα δεις ποσο φορτωνεσαι με θερμιδες.

----------


## lbp_ed

Ok, λοιπόν θα το γράφω εδώ τι τρώω και θα γράφω δίπλα πόσες θερμίδες είναι. Σε πληροφορώ ότι με αυτό το τσιμπολόγημα που λες έχανα. Και είναι δίαιτα αυτό αφού το βράδυ τρώω μόνο ένα τοστ. Και επειδή γράφω δύο τοστ; Το ξέρω το εξήγησα, είναι ίσως το μόνο που έχεις δίκιο αλλά και πάλι το πρωί τα τρώω οπότε δεν παίρνω. Γι'αυτό και αποδίδει αυτή η δίαιτα. Και να προσέχεις πως μου μιλάς. Όσο για το τοστ διαίτης, πήρα τη διαιτολόγο μου και μου είπε ότι είναι γύρω στις 250 θερμίδες. Γι'αυτό εξηγείται ότι όταν τρώω δύο τοστ το πρωί χάνω.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μπορει να λενε οτι πρωι μπορουμε να τρωμε οτι θελουμε αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει πως πρεπει να φορτωνομαστε με θερμιδες. ολα με μετρο. ενα τοστ με ενα ποτηρι γαλα αντε και ενα φρουτο λιγο αργοτερο ειναι υπερ αρκετο για το πρωι για καποιον που κανει διαιτα. κατα την γνωμη μου παντα...

----------


## LIDA_ed

lbp συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις διάλογο. Έχεις την εντύπωση ότι όλοι στην λένε! Είναι φοβερό αυτό! Σε κάθε ποστ που συμμετέχεις τσακώνεσαι! 
Ηρέμησε και χαλάρωσε λίγο, παρέα είμαστε εδώ μέσα και προσπαθεί ο ένας να βοηθήσει τον άλλον!
Μην τα παίρνεις όλα σαν προσβολές....
Εγώ στην θέση της Ζωϊτσας θα έκοβα την κουβέντα από την πρώτη σου απαντηση, εκείνη συνέχισε προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσει και κοίτα που το κατέληξες πάλι!

----------


## lbp_ed

Lida μην ανακατεύεσαι εσύ γιατί είσαι εναντίον μου. Δεν ξέρω τι άποψη έχεις, αλλά πάντως δεν είσαι λογική. Και οι άλλοι τσακώνονται μαζί μου. Και δεν με βοηθάνε φυσικά, μου ρίχνουν την ψυχολογία.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αρχισαν τα οργανα... χαχαχχαχα

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

κατι τελευταιο απο εμενα και δεν ξανασχολουμαι μαζι σου γιατι μονο το χρονο μου χανω..
ολοι εδω μεσα ειμαστε για βοηθαμε τον αλλον, να τον βοηθαμε να καταλαβει ισως που ειναι λαθος και να το διορθωσει ωστε να δει καποιο αποτελεσματα.
δεν ειμαστε εδω για να χαιδευουμε τα αυτακια και να λεμε λογακια ομορφα που θα αρεσουν στο αλλον. η αληθεια ειναι πικρη δυστυχως.
στο εχω ξαναπει και το λεω για τελευταια φορα οταν καταφερεις απο μονη σου να σταματησεις να κοροιδευεις τον εαυτο σου με δικαιολογιες για τους λογους που δεν χανεις τοτε θα αρχισεις να βλεπεις διαφορα στην ζυγαρια σου.(αυτο για τις δικαιολογιες σου μιλαω εκ πειρας γιατι και εγω το ειχα αυτο ..ε λεγα φταινε οι ορμονες μου που δεν χανω ασχετα που εγω σαβουριαζα .. πιστευοντας πως κανω διαιτα..) 
αντι να δεις πως αυτο που φταιει ειναι αυτα που τρως... εισαι ολο δικαιολογιες . ε ελεος πια. εγω προσωπικα βαρεθηκα να ακουω τα ιδια και τα ιδια απο εσενα. εισαι το καημενο το κοριτσακι που κανει διαιτα αλλα δεν χανει ενω οι αλλοι χανουν, που φταινε οι ορμονες σου κλπ κλπ.. και ξαφνικα σε διαφορα αλλα ποστ αριχζεις και λες ελα μωρε τρωω 2 τοστ το πρωι... 2-3 μπαρες για βραδυ και αλλα τετοια..


οταν το παρεις αποφαση πως με τις δικαιολογιες μονο κακο στον εαυτο σου κανεις τοτε θα καταλαβεις και ολα αυτα που σου λεμε.
ολοι ειμαστε εδω γιατι θελουμε να χασουμε κιλα. ξερουμε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αλλα το παλευουμε. ολοι μας ομως λεμε την αληθεια.. και λεμε οτι οκ αυτη την περιοδο δεν χανω αλλα φταιω εγω γιατι τρωω κανονικα και δεν κανω διαιτα....

δεν γινεται να κανεις διαιτα και να μην χανεις!! παρτο χαμπαρι αυτο!
και αν λες οτι κανει διαιτα.. τοτε ψαξτο καλυτερα γιατι καπου κανεις λαθος.

αυτα τελος απο εμενα. ας σε αναλαβουν αλλοι να σου αλλαξουν μυαλα! εγω σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα!

----------


## lbp_ed

Σου είπα ένα εκατομμύριο φορές αλλά δεν λες να το καταλάβεις πως με αυτή τη δίαιτα 2-3 μπάρες το βράδυ και δύο τοστ το πρωί χάνω γιατί έτσι μαζεύονται μέχρι 1400 θερμίδες το πολύ. Δεν τρώω βραδυνό, συνεπώς μπορώ να φάω νομίζω 2-3 μπάρες. Δεν κοροιδεύω τον εαυτό μου εγώ ,αλλά εσύ που είσαι κακιά. Πάρτο απόφαση. Κι εσύ και όσοι άλλοι σε στηρίζουν εδώ μέσα αυτό το πρόβλημα έχουν. Όταν όμως άλλες κοπέλες λένε πως μπαίνουν στο site για υποστήριξη, εσείς τους λέτε ναι εδώ μέσα θα ακούσουμε ότι θες, μόνο σε μένα ξέρετε να επιτίθεστε. Ε, αυτό δεν σας το επιτρέπω. Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνω είναι να γράφω τις θερμίδες που τρώω στο τι έφαγα σήμερα για να ξεστραβωθείτε. Αυτά από μένα.

----------


## LIDA_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> μπορει να λενε οτι πρωι μπορουμε να τρωμε οτι θελουμε αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει πως πρεπει να φορτωνομαστε με θερμιδες. ολα με μετρο. ενα τοστ με ενα ποτηρι γαλα αντε και ενα φρουτο λιγο αργοτερο ειναι υπερ αρκετο για το πρωι για καποιον που κανει διαιτα. κατα την γνωμη μου παντα...


Ρε Ζωϊτσα γιατί της απαντάς???

----------


## LIDA_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Lida μην ανακατεύεσαι εσύ γιατί είσαι εναντίον μου. Δεν ξέρω τι άποψη έχεις, αλλά πάντως δεν είσαι λογική. Και οι άλλοι τσακώνονται μαζί μου. Και δεν με βοηθάνε φυσικά, μου ρίχνουν την ψυχολογία.


Ότι πεις αρχηγέ!

----------


## lbp_ed

Την απάντησή μου την έδωσα είστε κακιές από κει και πέρα, δεν έχω λόγο να ασχολούμαι μαζί σας, εγώ μπαίνω για ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

----------


## τζενη_ed

Ζωητσααααα
γειααααα
βλεπω κατεβαινουμε ε?
εισαι να βρεθουμε την τεταρτη?
εεεε

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Σου είπα ένα εκατομμύριο φορές αλλά δεν λες να το καταλάβεις πως με αυτή τη δίαιτα 2-3 μπάρες το βράδυ και δύο τοστ το πρωί χάνω γιατί έτσι μαζεύονται μέχρι 1400 θερμίδες το πολύ. Δεν τρώω βραδυνό, συνεπώς μπορώ να φάω νομίζω 2-3 μπάρες. Δεν κοροιδεύω τον εαυτό μου εγώ ,αλλά εσύ που είσαι κακιά. Πάρτο απόφαση. Κι εσύ και όσοι άλλοι σε στηρίζουν εδώ μέσα αυτό το πρόβλημα έχουν. Όταν όμως άλλες κοπέλες λένε πως μπαίνουν στο site για υποστήριξη, εσείς τους λέτε ναι εδώ μέσα θα ακούσουμε ότι θες, μόνο σε μένα ξέρετε να επιτίθεστε. Ε, αυτό δεν σας το επιτρέπω. Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνω είναι να γράφω τις θερμίδες που τρώω στο τι έφαγα σήμερα για να ξεστραβωθείτε. Αυτά από μένα.


αμα δεν ξερεις να γραφεις δεν φταιω εγω. διαβασε παρακατω τι λες πως τρως και τα λεμε.

δεν υποφερεσε πια. πραγματικα τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε φορα.
τη μια λες τι τρως και μετα τα αναιρεις και μας βριζεις γιατι δεν σε καταλαβαινουμε.
τελος. εγω παρατουμαι. εχεις προβλημα και δεν θελεις βοηθεια λυπαμε.




> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Δεν μίλησα για 1000 θερμίδες, αλλά θα κάνω μόνη μου όσες και αν είναι, δεν ξέρω, πάντως χάνω. Το πρωί τρώω ένα τοστ και ένα γάλα ή ένα δεύτερο τοστ ίσως και μόνο με τυρί, το μεσημέρι κανονικά φαγητό χωρίς πολλά ψωμιά,τυρί και λάδι, το απόγευμα ένα γάλα πάλι ή μία δύο μπάρες δημητριακών και το βράδυ ένα τοστ ή ένα παξιμάδι, ή μισή μερίδα φαγητό ή 2-3 μπάρες. Το πρωί αντί για τοστ μπορώ και τυρόπιτα, εξάλλου τις ίδιες θερμίδες έχουν πάνω κάτω.


να μαθεις να ακους και οσα δεν σου αρεσουν. δεν εχει νοημα να ζητας βοηθεια αλλα να τους βριζεις οσους σου λενε οτι κατι δεν κανεις σωστα και πρεπει να το διορθωσεις!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> Ζωητσααααα
> γειααααα
> βλεπω κατεβαινουμε ε?
> εισαι να βρεθουμε την τεταρτη?
> εεεε


ναι αμε γιατι οχι!!!!!! δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα με τα τρενα ε? ερχονται κανονικα λαρισα?

----------


## lbp_ed

Μπορεί να θέλεις να με διώξεις εσύ από εδώ, αλλά θα το καταφέρεις μόνο αν καταλάβω ότι είναι όλοι σαν κι εσένα. Τις άλλες κοπέλες όμως τις υποστηρίζουνε, δεν τις αποκαρδιώνουνε.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναι υπαρχει υποστηριξη οταν βλεπεις πως ακολουθουν μια σωστη διατροφη και προσπαθουν. τι σοι συμπαρασταση να δωθει κοπελα σου σε εσενα? οταν δεν επιδεχεσαι καμια συμβουλη? και οταν λες πως κανεις διαιτα αλλα μαζευεις τοσες θερμιδες ημερισιως? 

κανε οτι σου κατεβαινει στο μυαλο λοιπον απο θεμα διαιτα. αλλα σταματα να μας πρηζεις πως δεν χανεις ενω κανεις διαιτα. γιατι μονο διαιτα δεν κανεις. παρτο χαμαπρι αυτο.

εισαι η μονη που διαμαρτυρεται πως δεν την υποστηριζουν τα μελη του φορουμ. πιστευεις πως ειναι τυχαιο?

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι, είναι η αλήθεια πως μόνο σε μένα επιτίθεστε έτσι. Και όσοι δεν σε ξέρουν νομίζουν ότι εγώ είμαι η σπαστικιά και τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου. Όμως αν διαβάσει κάποιος προσεκτικά τα ποστ θα δει τι λέει η καθεμία. Το τι δίαιτα κάνω θα το δούμε στο τι έφαγα σήμερα δεν θα λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια επειδή εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις! Και ούτε θα κάθομαι να απολογούμαι για το τι έφαγα, επειδή εσάς σας αρέσει να κρίνετε τον κόσμο!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

κοπελα μου δεν εχει νοημα να εισαι μια μερα σωστη στην διαιτα και την αλλη να τρως οτι θες. το θεμα ειναι να ακολουθεςι συστηματικα μια διατροφη. και να γραψεις τι εφαγεσ σημερα δεν νομιζω πως μας λεει κατι. μπορεις για ενα μηνα να εισαι σωστη? εστω για μια βδομαδα??
αμφιβαλλω. γιατι αν καταφερεις για μια βδομαδα εστω να εισαι τυπικη με την διατροφη σου θα δεις αλλαγη και τοτε θα καταλαβεις ολα αυτα που σου λεμε και εσυ θυμωνεις.
διατροφη καταγραμμα ομως, οχι να λες αντι για γαλα θα φαω κριτσινι, αντι για 1 τοστ θα φαω 2 τοστ.. κλπ κλπ

----------


## lbp_ed

Κατά γράμμα την κάνω τη διατροφή μου και δεν νομίζω ότι ειπώθηκε κάπου το αντίθετο από μεριάς μου. Το τι τρώω θα το γράψω για να δείξω σε σένα και την παρέα σου πόσο τρώω σε θερμίδες. Το αν το τηρώ αυτή τη δίαιτα σου λέω ότι κάνω, την έκανα πριν τη δίαιτα της διαιτολόγου για να χάσω και την κάνω και τώρα.

----------


## LIDA_ed

Αχ Παναγία μου ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## sofia68

Λοιπον κοπελες μου!!!!  :Smile: 
Εχασα 1 κιλο αυτη τη βδομαδα αν και συνηθως εφευγαν 2 κιλα, αλλα ολα οκ!!!
Χθες συμπληρωσα 4 μηνες διαιτα και εχω χασει συνολικα 42 κιλα!Στενεψα και 4 παντελονια(τα ειχα αγορασει οταν ειχα χασει τα πρωτα 15 κιλα) και ειναι μουρλια!!!!Μεχρι και μπλουζα εφαρμοστη φορεσα...τελεια σας λεω!!!!
Σημερα στα 96 συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τον δευτερο στοχο τα 85 κιλα...
(και φυσικα 4 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ!!! ολε!!!)

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας
Φιλακια :-*

----------


## natallia

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Λοιπον κοπελες μου!!!! 
> Εχασα 1 κιλο αυτη τη βδομαδα αν και συνηθως εφευγαν 2 κιλα, αλλα ολα οκ!!!
> Χθες συμπληρωσα 4 μηνες διαιτα και εχω χασει συνολικα 42 κιλα!Στενεψα και 4 παντελονια(τα ειχα αγορασει οταν ειχα χασει τα πρωτα 15 κιλα) και ειναι μουρλια!!!!Μεχρι και μπλουζα εφαρμοστη φορεσα...τελεια σας λεω!!!!
> Σημερα στα 96 συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τον δευτερο στοχο τα 85 κιλα...
> (και φυσικα 4 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ!!! ολε!!!)
> 
> 
> Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας
> ...


θεα θεα θεα θεα !!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

σοφακι εισαι θεα!!!!!!!! μπραβο κοπελαρα!! συνεχισε ετσι!!!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Μπράβο Σοφάκι, συγχαρητήρια είσαι αστέρι!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Λοιπον κοπελες μου!!!! 
> Εχασα 1 κιλο αυτη τη βδομαδα αν και συνηθως εφευγαν 2 κιλα, αλλα ολα οκ!!!
> Χθες συμπληρωσα 4 μηνες διαιτα και εχω χασει συνολικα 42 κιλα!Στενεψα και 4 παντελονια(τα ειχα αγορασει οταν ειχα χασει τα πρωτα 15 κιλα) και ειναι μουρλια!!!!Μεχρι και μπλουζα εφαρμοστη φορεσα...τελεια σας λεω!!!!
> Σημερα στα 96 συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τον δευτερο στοχο τα 85 κιλα...
> (και φυσικα 4 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ!!! ολε!!!)
> Όταν διαβάζω κάτι τέτοια μια λέξη σκέφτομαι: ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟΣ!!!
> ʼντε και λίγο ζήλεια για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής...Καλή συνέχεια..
> 
> ...

----------


## tidekpe

Τέλος πάντων..κάποια βλακεία έκανα και βγήκε έτσι το μήνυμα...αλλά ο θαυμασμός ισχύει...

----------


## BaD

sofia εσυ εσυ μας οδηγεις!!! τι διαιτα κανεις αληθεια? ο,τι κι αν κανεις μπραβο σου! κ κυριως που δεν πινεις πια...

----------


## sofia68

Ευχαριστω κουκλες μου!!  :Smile: 
Σημαντικο πραγμα η ψυχολογια....Σημαντικο να αγαπησεις και τον εαυτο σου....
και γω τον αγαπησα!!! και εκεινη την Σοφια την αυτοκαταστροφικη οσο δε παει,τη Σοφια που ηθελε να με σκοτωσει αργα και βασανιστηκα, την ξαποστειλα μια και καλη και δεν προκειται ξανα να την αφησω να υπαρξει ποτε!!!Αρκετα χρονια μου στερησε...ΤΕΛΟΣ!!

Δε γυριζω πισω!!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

ΣΟΦΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΛΙΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖΖ

----------


## Erfolg

θελω να πω την γνωμη μου πανω στην προηγουμενη αντιπαραθεση που διαβαζα εχοντας διαβασει κ αλλα post.κατ αρχας να πω οτι συμφωνω με οσους λενε πως η διαιτα της lbp εχει αρκετους υδατανθρακες για μια διαιτα και οτι μαλλον οφειλεται αυτο στο κολλημα στην ζυγαρια μαζι με τα τσιμπολογηματα.αλλα δεν μ αρεσει κατι σε αυτες τις συζητησεις.ο τροπος που μιλατε και οι 2 πλευρες.ναι η lbp εχει αδικο κατα την γνωμη μου σχετικα με την διαιτα της αλλα μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε τον τροπο σκεψης του αλλου και με διαφορετικο τροπο.πειτε οτι η κοπελα εχει ''προβλημα'' στο να καταλαβει τι ειναι μια σωστη διαιτα ή οτι στεναχωριεται αδικα αφου στην ουσια δεν κανει διαιτα ενω νομιζει οτι κανει ή δνε ξερω κ εγω τι δεν καταλαβαινει.αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να νευριαζουμε μαζι της και να της λεμε ελεος μαζι σου κτλ.....η βοηθεια θελει υπομονη και επιμονη.

----------


## lbp_ed

Erfolg με αυτή τη δίαιτα έχανα τη στιγμή που δεν έχανα με την δίαιτα της διαιτολόγου. Που τους είδες τους πολλούς υδατάνθρακες και τα τσιμπολογήματα;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

erfol δυστυχως ειναι η δευτερη φορα που προσπαθουμε διαφορα ατομα εδω μεσα αν την βοηθησουμε την μαρια. αλλα δεν δεχεται βοηθεια παρα λεει τα δικα της. οπως βλεπεις ουτε αυτο που λες εσυ το καταλαβαινει. εγω παντως δεν ξαναναφερομαι στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο γιατι δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι προσπαθείτε. Να μου λείπει τέτοια προσπάθεια..

----------


## Erfolg

lbp αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω δει πληρη εικονα της διατροφης σου,της ηλικιας σου και της δραστηριοτητας σου για να βγαλω τα τελικα συμπερασματα.αυτο για τους υδατανθρακες το ειπα απο τα 2 τοστ του πρωινου ή την τυροπιτα ή τα δημητριακα το βραδυ. αν θελεις την γνωμη μας πανω στην διατροφη σου πρεπει να εχουμε πληρη εικονα των παραπανω που ειπα,

----------


## lbp_ed

Την διατροφή μου την είδες. Την έχω γράψει και στο τι έφαγα σήμερα, αν και την χάλασα τη δίαιτα γιατί στενοχωριέμαι επειδή δεν χάνω. Παλιά όμως έχανα με αυτή την δίαιτα, γι'αυτό και την συνέχισα. Απλώς δεν παίρνω όπως με την δίαιτα της διαιτολόγου, γιατί έχει τρελαθεί ο οργανισμός μου. Η ηλικία μου είναι κοντεύω τα 26. Όσο για τη δραστηριότητα, δεν κάνω τίποτα σπίτι κάθομαι.

----------


## Erfolg

λοιπον μια διαιτα δεν την διαμορφωνουμε συμφωνα μονο με τις θερμιδες της.κοιταμε να εχει και την σωστη ποσοτητα πρωτεινων,υδατανθρακων κτλ.εσυ αυτη τη στιγμη υπολογιζεις την διαιτα σου μονο σε θερμιδες.πρεπει ομως να λαβεις υποψιν σου και το τι φαγητα περιεχει αυτη η διαιτα.ενα τοστ το πρωι και ενα το απογευμα δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι το τραγικο για μια μη στερητικη διαιτα που θες να χανεις αργα αλλα πιο βολικο στο να χανεις βαρος ειναι να τρως ενα το πρωι και το απογευματινο να το αντικαταστησεις με 2 φρουτα.αυτο ομως που πρεπει σιγουρα να αλλαξεις απο την διατροφη σου αν θες να χανεις ειναι οι μπαρες των δημητριακων.ή θα τρως 1 με 2 το πρωι αντι για το τοστ ή καθολου.γενικα πρεπει οσο περναει η μερα να κοβουμε τους κακους υδατανθρακες και τα λιπη.δλδ μπορεις να φας 2 φρουτα και να χορτασεις αντι για τις 2 μπαρες σε προγευμα και απογευματινο.τα δημητριακα γενικα σου προσφερουν ενεργεια και υδατανθρακες τα οποια πρεπει να τα καψεις μεσα στην ημερα για να μην παχυνεις γι αυτο και πρεπει να τα τρωμε το πρωι.

----------


## lbp_ed

Ok όλα αυτά, αλλά έτσι είναι διαμορφωμένη η δίαιτα της διαιτολόγου μου και δεν είδα να χάνω. Ενώ με αυτήν έχασα. Εξάλλου ξέρω κι άλλη κοπέλα από το site που έχασε 16 κιλά μόνο μετρώντας τις θερμίδες. Τα φρούτα δεν μ'αρέσουν, σαλάτες τις τρώω αλλά προτιμώ να τρώω φαί. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το ψωμί, γι'αυτό δεν ακολουθώ τη δίαιτα της διαιτολόγου.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναι αλλα ειχε στο διατολογιο της σιγουρα και φρουτα και λαχανικα....

----------


## lbp_ed

Μα αυτό είπα. Ότι έτσι είναι διαμορφωμένη η δίαιτα της διαιτολόγου μου. Αλλά διάβασε πιο κάτω, το άλλαξα λέω ότι δεν μ αρέσουν τόσο τα φρούτα ούτε τα λαχανικά.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναι αλλα πρεπει να τρως φρουτα και λαχανικα.... δυστυχως..

----------


## lbp_ed

Ναι κατάλαβα. Αλλά εγώ δεν ρισκάρω να ξανακάνω τη δίαιτα να τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά και να μην χάνω. Με συμφέρει καλύτερα να κάνω την δικιά μου, μήπως και χάσω. Και θα τρώω ότι μ'αρέσει και έχω περισσότερες πιθανότητες να χάσω. Γιατί την έκανα μισή βδομάδα και έχασα 1,5 κιλό με την άλλη μόνο πήρα. Τελοσπάντων, θα πάω αύριο στη γιατρό μου να με ψάξει γιατί δεν χάνω. Της το χα πει και παλιά ότι δεν χάνω και μου λέει θα σου δώσω μια δίαιτα και θα δεις με αυτή άμα δεν χάνεις, τότε θα ρθεις σε μένα. Τώρα που μου ξανάδωσε δίαιτα και δεν έχασα, είναι καιρός να πάω εκεί να δω τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## MKEH78

75.600

----------


## irenevaladia

58,3 (φτου μου!)

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Ναι κατάλαβα. Αλλά εγώ δεν ρισκάρω να ξανακάνω τη δίαιτα να τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά και να μην χάνω. Με συμφέρει καλύτερα να κάνω την δικιά μου, μήπως και χάσω. Και θα τρώω ότι μ'αρέσει και έχω περισσότερες πιθανότητες να χάσω. Γιατί την έκανα μισή βδομάδα και έχασα 1,5 κιλό με την άλλη μόνο πήρα. Τελοσπάντων, θα πάω αύριο στη γιατρό μου να με ψάξει γιατί δεν χάνω. Της το χα πει και παλιά ότι δεν χάνω και μου λέει θα σου δώσω μια δίαιτα και θα δεις με αυτή άμα δεν χάνεις, τότε θα ρθεις σε μένα. Τώρα που μου ξανάδωσε δίαιτα και δεν έχασα, είναι καιρός να πάω εκεί να δω τι συμβαίνει.


Καλημέρα και απο εμένα...λοιπόν, όπως διάβαζα, νόμιζα ότι άκουγα εμένα καθώς πράγματι και εγώ έχω αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα...βέβαια οι ηλικίες μας δεν έχουν καμία σχέση άρα και οι καύσεις μας...και πάνω που έλεγα ότι είχα βρει μια αδερφή ψυχή, κάποια από τις κοπέλες έγραψε κάτι που με ταρακούνησε, λέγοντας ότι σίγουρα δεν ακολουθείται πιστά η διατροδή για αρκετό καιρό...και με βοήθησε να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι, πράγματι, επειδή δε χάνω με το ρυθμό που θέλω, πολύ γρήγορα αρχίζω τις ατασθαλίες...εμένα αυτόπου συμβαίνει τη δεύτερη ή τρίτη εβδομάδα της διατροφής καθώς στην πρώτη πάντα χάνω...μήπως να το ξανασκεφτείς και έτσι; ίσως να βοηθηθείς...προφανώς κάποιοι πρέπει να είναι περισσότεροι υπομονετικοί και επίμονοι από ότι άλλοι για να αρχίσει η κάθοδος στη ζυγαριά...μπορεί να είμαστε από αυτούς...καλή τύχη και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## lbp_ed

Μπράβο παιδιά.

Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς..Δεν χάνεις επειδή κάνεις ατασθαλίες τις δεύτερες βδομάδες ή επειδή δεν χάνεις λόγω του ρυθμού σου; Εγώ δεν κάνω ατασθαλίες μες στη δίαιτα, απλώς την κόβω. 

Παρόλα αυτά, σήμερα είμαι ένα κιλό μείον δικαιώθηκα για όσες μέρες έκανα δίαιτα κι ας την χάλασα κάποιες μέρες, κοίταξα να μην φάω πολύ. Οπότε συνεχίζω με την δικιά μου δίαιτα και όχι με της διαιτολόγου. Είμαι 86,6.

----------


## tidekpe

Ως προς αυτό που με ρωτάς δε χάνω, πιστεύω, και για τους δυο λόγους που προανέφερες...καλή συνέχεια στις απώλειες!!!

----------


## lbp_ed

Ευχαριστώ!  :Big Grin:  Eπίσης!

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 58,3 (φτου μου!)


φτου σου κοπελαρα μου, κ συντομα διπλη! οχι σε κιλα!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 58,3 (φτου μου!)
> 
> 
> φτου σου κοπελαρα μου, κ συντομα διπλη! οχι σε κιλα!


αχ μακάρι ... άντε να δούμε τι θα δείξει και η εξέταση αύριο...

----------


## irenevaladia

58

----------


## irenep

-300gr. keep going...

----------


## BaD

περηφανο 84! με ενα κιλο εχω χασει 200000000000000000000000 κιλα!!!! και ολαα αυτα στην ιδια ζυγαρια!!!! αρα πραγματικη απωλεια!
αχ στης Αθηνας θα μεδειχνε 79 τωρα lol

----------


## irenevaladia

αχ μέχρι και οι ζυγαριές παίζουν με τον πόνο μας!

----------


## BaD

filenada msn!!!

----------


## MKEH78

Σήμερα πρωί πρωί ανεβαίνω ζυγαριά
και μιας και χάρηκα είπα να το δω και γραμμένο
73.800
Γι αυτό δεν πρέπει να φάω την τούρτα.....

----------


## dominique

Γεια σας και από εμένα μείον 1.5 κιλάκι μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες  :Smile:  τέλεια πάμε πολύ καλά  :Smile:

----------


## irenep

> _Originally posted by irenep_
> -300gr. keep going...



παντως ειμαι σταθερη! στα ιδια και σημερα παρολο που εκανα κανα δυο γουρουνιες...

----------


## lia_lia

Σήμερα ξεκινάω....
78,3 για την ακρίβεια....

----------


## teti_ed

Ξεφορτωθηκα 2 κιλακια μεσα σε 8 ημερες! (κανω την IF)
Αν δεν ειναι αυτο super wow, τοτε πειτε μου τι ειναι!!!

----------


## ria_ed

ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ teti... !!!!
κι εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα αλλα παρολη την απωλεια (2 κιλα σε 2 μερες... ) δε χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα... μαλλον πρεπει να πιω πολυ νερακι μην αφυδατωθω....

----------


## teti_ed

Thanks ρια!
Οντως νερακι να πεινεις πολυ, κι εγω ξεχνουσα να πινω αλλα απο τοτε που το καθιερωσα και εχω ενα μπουκαλακι παντα διπλα μου, εχω δει την διαφορα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και ήμουν 1,5 κιλό συν! Είχα φάει βέβαια πρωινό, και εχτές το βράδυ δεν έκανα δίαιτα, έφαγα όμως κανονικά όχι παραπάνω. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, μάλλον είναι υγρά. Και δεν ξέρω αν περιμένω και περίοδο. Δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι πάντως, μέχρι να δω τι θα γίνει :/

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by ria_
> ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ teti... !!!!
> κι εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα αλλα παρολη την απωλεια (2 κιλα σε 2 μερες... ) δε χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα... μαλλον πρεπει να πιω πολυ νερακι μην αφυδατωθω....


Hi ria! Τι δίαιτα κάνεις και έχασες 2 κιλά σε δύο μέρες;; Μπορείς να μου την δώσεις; Και ένα να χάσω, καλά θα είναι.

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by teti_
> Ξεφορτωθηκα 2 κιλακια μεσα σε 8 ημερες! (κανω την IF)
> Αν δεν ειναι αυτο super wow, τοτε πειτε μου τι ειναι!!!


μπραβο τετακι! ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια κ ο,τι θες...
δεν πολυμπαινω λογω εξοδων...φιλια!

84.2 σημερα, μετα απο την εξοδο~
μια χαρα κ χωρις διιαιτα!
Απο αυριο ξαναρχιζω ομως, αρκετα!
Αποψε διαιτολογο!

Παιζει κ ναχω χασει βεβαια γιατι ενας φιλος που ελειπε για 1 εβδομαδα με ειδε σημερα κ μου ειπε οτι εχω αδυνατισει!
Ομως με τοσο γυμναστηριο δε νοομιζω να δειξει τιποτε η ζυγαρια συντομα...

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by ria_
> ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ teti... !!!!
> κι εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα αλλα παρολη την απωλεια (2 κιλα σε 2 μερες... ) δε χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα... μαλλον πρεπει να πιω πολυ νερακι μην αφυδατωθω....


υγρα ειναι, ειτε πιεις ειτε δε πιεις νερο παλι υγρα θα χανεις, εκτος κι αν κανεις πρωτη φορα διαιτα μετα απο πολυ καιρο...τι διατροφη κανεις? να προσεχεις, καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## impossible_ed

> _Originally posted by impossible_
> Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου!!!
> Τί κάνετε; Ελπίζω καλά!
> Προφανώς και δε θα με θυμάστε.... Μπήκα αρχές Ιανουαρίου, έγραφα μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου και μετά σταμάτησα... Δεν το έκανα όμως επίτηδες, απλώς για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα δεν είχα ίντερνετ, έπειτα έφυγα για ένα μήνα στο Παρίσι, γύρισα εδώ, εξεταστική, διάβασμα, πρόγραμμα για διακοπές, πώς πέρασε ο καιρός και δεν είχα μπει ούτε που το κατάλαβα...
> Παρόλα αυτά σας σκεφτόμουν ειλικρινά. Και τους περισσότερους σας θυμόμουν, τουλάχιστον τα μέλη που όταν έγραφα εγώ ήταν ενεργά. Σκεφτόμουν την πορεία σας... Σκεφτόμουν τη Ναντίν, τον Κωστή, την hope, τη Νεφέλη, ανθρώπους που δεν ήξερα κάν, κι όμως σκεφτόμουν και ασγαλώς στενοχωριόμουν που δεν είχα το χρόνο να μπω ώστε να γράψω... Τί παράξενο, άτομα άγνωστα εντελώς, να τα σκέφτεσαι και να νομίζεις πως έχεις κάτι κοινό μαζί τους... Μελό, αλλά μου συνέβη....!
> Τέλος πάντων, ας αφήσω τα συγκινησιακά! Στο θέμα μας. Μπήκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ με 89 κιλά. Ξεκίνησα δίαιτα 7 Ιανουαρίου, με στόχο τα 65 κιλά. Σήμερα, έξι μήνες μετά σχεδόν, έχω χάσει 22 κιλά, αντικρίζοντας στη ζυγαριά το συγκινητικό νούμερο των 67 κιλών. Μόνο με δίαιτα, η οποία κράτησε μέχρι και 15 Μαϊου. Δε θέλω να φτάσω στα 65, δε με ενδιαφέρει, και στα 70 μου άρεσα, και σαφώς είμαι παρα πολύ ευχαριστημένη...! Είμαι ευχαριστημένη με την εικόνα μου, με την ευκολία στην άνεση μου, με την αυτοπεποίθηση στην παραλία. Πλέον δε φοράω παρεό, φόρεσα μπικίνι και πραγματικά, μετά απ'όλα αυτά, χέστηκα για την κυτταρίτιδα, κι ας υπάρχει... ʼλλωστε όλες έχουν. Σημασία έχει πως πλέον νιώθω ελεύθερη!
> Επίσης, από ΧΧL (No 46) σε μαγαζιά τύπου Ζάρα, έφτασα στο Μedium (38) και ενίοτε στις μπλούζες, στα φορέματα και στις φούστες το small (36)!! Τρομερή χαρά!
> Πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω δίαιτα. Από τα 13 μου. Δεν είχε πετύχει ποτέ έως και σήμερα, και τώρα κάπου στα 19, φτάνω να έχω απαλλαχτεί προσωρινά, ελπίζω και οριστικά από αυτό το βάσανο. Πρώτη φορά που το συζήτησα ανοιχτά με άτομα, που προβληματίστηκα με τις περιπτώσεις άλλων, που είδα πως υπάρχουν πιο δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, άλλες που το αντιμετώπισαν, άλλες που πάντα προσπαθούν. Κι έτσι νομίζω πήρα κουράγιο. Ακόμη και η υποχρέωση που ένιωθα κάθε Τετάρτη να μπαίνω και να γράφω τη μεταβολή βάρους μου, με έκανε να μη σταματώ, ωστε να μη φανώ αδύναμη, δειλή ότι τα παράτησα, και να δίνω και να παίρνω δύναμη από όλους σας.
> Έτσι, χωρίς να θέλω να λέω μεγάλα λόγια, δε ξέρω αν αποτελέσατε καθοριστικό παράγοντα για αυτή την επιτυχία μου, θέλω πάντως να σας πω κατι που σκέφτομαι καιρό: Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για τη σήμασία, το κουράγιο που μου δώσατε, την ευχάριστη παρεούλα και την αίσθηση πως κάποιος με στηρίζει. Όσους γνώρισα έστω και λίγο ειλικρινά τους συμπάθησα, και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι με βοήθησαν.. Γι'αυτό λοιπόν τους ευχαριστώ, γιατί αναμφισβήτητα η υποστήριξη διαδραματίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην απώλεια βάρους.
> Πολλά φιλιά και πάλι, και από εδώ και πέρα υπόσχομαι να μην χάνομαι. Να 'στε καλά και μην το βάζετε κάτω αξίζει απίστευτα!!!!!


Γεια σας και πάλι....

Τί κάνετε; Ελπίζω καλά... Την καλησπέρα μου σε παλιούς γνωστούς και άγνωστους....! 
Νιώθω παράξενα που ξαναμπαίνω σ'αυτό το φόρουμ... Από τη μία, ήλπιζα να ξαναμπώ και να σας διαβάζω, να βλέπω την πορεία σας και να σας υποστηρίζω κι από την άλλη... δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω, να ξαναμπώ πάλι στη ψυχολογία της πίεσης, της δίαιτας... Κι όμως ξαναμπαίνω... Πόσο θα 'θελα να έμπαινα για υποστήριξη και για να διαβάσω τα νέα σας... 
Δυστυχώς μπαίνω γιατί βρίσκομαι πάλι με παραπάνω κιλά... Πήρα τα περισσότερα κιλά απ'αυτά που είχα χάσει, άφησα τον εαυτό μου να αφεθεί, να περάσει καλά και να 'μαι πάλι εδώ... Πάντα ήμουν αισιόδοξη... Τώρα είμαι απαισιόδοξη και πολύ στενοχωρεμένη για έναν μόνο λόγο: τώρα πια, ξέρω πώς είναι να είσαι αδύνατος-κανονικός, να αγαπάς το σώμα σου, να φοράς ό,τι σου αρέσει... Και κάνοντας τη σύγκριση με το πώς ήταν το καλοκαίρι και πώς είναι τώρα, μου 'ρχεται να κλάψω... 
Λοιπόν όπως είπα και τότε τον Ιανουάριο ήμουν 89 και τον Ιούνιο 67 κιλά... Και ήμουν πανέμορφη (όχι να το παινευτώ..). Σήμερα είμαι 83, οκτώ μήνες μετά. Σήμερα ξεκινάω δίαιτα. 
Και θα μου πει κανείς... έχασες τόσα κιλά τότε και μισούσες τόσο πολύ τον εαυτό σου ώστε τον άφησες να ξαναπαχύνει; Και τον άφησες τόσο πολύ; Και δεν το αντιμετώπισες κατευθείαν; Δε ξέρω τί σκατά, ειλικρινά... Απλώς ξέρω πως θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω, πιστεύω ότι θα τα χάσω γιατί έχω πολύ πείσμα, αλλά φοβάμαι και πάλι... Φοβάμαι πως είναι άλλος ένας φαύλος κύκλος αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης και αυτοκαταστροφής.

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να τα λέμε.

Καληνύχτα, Κατερίνα.<3

----------


## kwstas01

Kατεριναααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα  :Smile:

----------


## impossible_ed

> _Originally posted by kwstas01_
> Kατεριναααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα


Κώστααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα  :Smile: !!!

----------


## BettyG

Kαλησπέρα και από εμένα, 
ξεκινώ κι εγώ απο σήμερα στα 83 κιλά με στόχο τα 65

Καλώς σας βρήκα και καλό βράδυ σε όλους

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by teti_
> Ξεφορτωθηκα 2 κιλακια μεσα σε 8 ημερες! (κανω την IF)
> Αν δεν ειναι αυτο super wow, τοτε πειτε μου τι ειναι!!!
> 
> ...


Τελικα ολο απο αυριο σε αυριο αρχιζω διαιτα κ ποτε δεν αρχιζω! το τι εχω φαει κ πιει ουτε εγω δε θυμαμαι, οσα θυμομουν τα εγραψα! Σημερα τελευταιο κρεπαλοβραδυ! Το υποσχομαι!

----------


## badenough

...τελικα μετα απο μια μικρη περιηγηση στο site βρηκα το σωστο thread ,οποτε αρχιζω και εγω σημερα την προσπαθεια μου στα 107.....καλη μου αρχη  :Smile:

----------


## lbp_ed

Καλώς ήρθες badenough, μπορείς να μας πεις στη γνωριμία νέων (και παλιών) μελών λίγα λόγια για σένα; Καλή κατηφόρα στα κιλά σου!

----------


## MKEH78

15/02/2010
73.400κ

----------


## MKEH78

duble post

----------


## penelope1985

73,1 μια χαρα! Χθες το βραδυ βεβαια ημουν 72,8 αλλα ειμαι αδιαθετη και εχω πριστει παρα πολυ...

----------


## sanelaki

γεια σας και απο μενα...μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες που ειχα κολλησει μεαξυ 77 αι 78 πηγα επιτελους 76.5!!!!μετ ααπο πααααρα πολυ καιρ βλεπω αυτο το νουμερο!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

57.9

----------


## pagourinaki

καλημέρα και από μια καινούρια ψυχή που μετά από μία βδομάδα σε δίαιτα ζυγίστηκε και απογοητεύτηκε! 70!~

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by pagourinaki_
> καλημέρα και από μια καινούρια ψυχή που μετά από μία βδομάδα σε δίαιτα ζυγίστηκε και απογοητεύτηκε! 70!~


Καλως ηρθες! Κουραγιο!

----------


## lbp_ed

Ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ σήμερα από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που ήμουν 86,6 τώρα 86,3. Φταίει το 1,5 κιλό που πήρα  :Frown:  Παρόλα αυτά το κιλό το έχασα, δεν έχασα όμως άλλα.  :Frown:

----------


## lbp_ed

Τελικά πήγα τουαλέτα, 86,1!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

Καλημερα σε όλους!!!! Η αληθεια είναι πως έχω ποοοοολυ καιρό να φανω κ αυτό λόγω καποιων προβληματων υγειας και λογω δουλειας... θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι ξανα οοοοσο γινεται ενεργο μελος!!!  :Smile: 

σχετικα με τα κιλακια μου, κλασικα, οσο δεν εχω τη βοηθεια σας, αρχιζω να περνω ανηφορο.... κατηφορο.... για ετσι μια αλλιως...

σημερα ειμαι 88, αρχιζω σωστη διατροφη και γυμναστηριο!!!!
στοχος μεχρι το καλοκαιρι να ειμαι στα 68-70 κιλα. (και 75 να ειμαι δε θα με χαλασει σιγουρα...!) ο γυμναστης μου ειναι αισιοδοξος και μου λεει πως ευκολ θα φυγουν, απλα πρεπεπ να πιστευω σε αυτο που κανω και να ειμαι σωστη στη διατροφη μου κλπ.... θα ενημερωνω σχετικα.

Καλη μας επιτυχια και καλη μας συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## pagourinaki

εγώ πάντως αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω τη δίαιτα Ατκινς, γιατί μου φαίνεται λογική! Δεν ξέρω αν όντως καταφέρνει αυτά που διαφημίζει....θα δούμε! Βαρέθηκα να βλέπω τη ζυγαριά στάσιμη!!!!

----------


## penelope1985



----------


## irenevaladia

58.2 ... kolisame pali .....

----------


## teti_ed

Αυτη την εβδομαδα μου φαινεται θα το παραλειψω το ζυγισμα...αδιαθετησα και προβλεπω να με δειχνει η ζυγαρια πολυ παραπανω απο το κανονικο  :Frown:

----------


## chocolat134

Ζορίζομαι πολύ ψυχολογικά και αισθάνομαι άσχημα με τα κιλά μου!
Αλλά θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να κατέβω τα 70! Μετά όλα θα είναι καλύτερα! Τα λέω για να τα ακούσω....

----------


## BettyG

chocolat σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά όπως βλέπεις είμαστε πάρα πολλοί στην ίδια θέση...

Εγώ αύριο ζύγισμα, και βλέπουμε.........

----------


## mtsek85

ειπα να καλω κ εγω εναν ελεγχο στη ζυγαρια μου... χθες βραδυ με εδιεχνε 87,2 και σημερα το πρωι, χωρις να εχω φαει κατι απο χθες ειναι στα 88,4... παααααααρα πολυ κακο αυτο!!!

ουφ, την αφηνω για την ωρα και θα ζυγιστω παλι την επομενη εβδομαδα... ελπιζω να εχουμε καλα αποτελεσματα

 :Smile:

----------


## irenep

-300gr! Aντε και ερχεται και η ανοιξη!!!

----------


## BettyG

- τίποτα! τίποτα!
και δε την χάλασα ούτε μια φορά.

----------


## BaD

84.5 μυικο καθαρο ελλπιζω! εχω χασει κ αλλους ποντους αλλα ανεβηκε η ζυγαρια!

----------


## ria_ed

σημερινη μετρηση ... 78κιλά (συνολικη απωλεια απο τη περασμένη πεμπτη -3κιλα !!!) 
keep walking !!!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by ria_
> σημερινη μετρηση ... 78κιλά (συνολικη απωλεια απο τη περασμένη πεμπτη -3κιλα !!!) 
> keep walking !!!


ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ....!3 ΚΙΛΑ;;;; ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΜΠΡʼΒΟ ΚΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙΑΙ ΑΙΑΙ
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## ria_ed

tidekpe... σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυυυυυυυ  :Smile:  δυστυχως εχω πολυυυυυυυ δρομο ακομη !!!

----------


## lia_lia

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα...
75 (-3,4 απο 12/2)

----------


## irenep

> _Originally posted by ria_
> σημερινη μετρηση ... 78κιλά (συνολικη απωλεια απο τη περασμένη πεμπτη -3κιλα !!!) 
> keep walking !!!


 ρια μου ακολουθεις καποια συγκεκριμενη διαιτα?

----------


## lia_lia

Έκανα για 6 μέρες μια "χημική δίαιτα" και μετά άρχισα διατροφή.

----------


## ria_ed

lia_lia bravo!!!!! 

irenep ναι , ετσι ξεκινησα με διατροφη... αλλα ουσιαστικα απλως μαζευτηκα .... γιατι το περασμενο 3ημερο ηταν φωτια ...μονο τη διατροφη δεν εκανα!! Τωρα προσπαθω παλι να ακολουθησω προγραμμα...

----------


## irenep

-300gr... καθε φορα ολο και λιγοτερο...

----------


## lbp_ed

Έφαγα εχτές όντας απογοητευμένη που δεν χάνω και ζυγίστηκα 700 γρ συν!Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το σώμα μου.......................................Δε  αντέχω άλλο..

----------


## device

δεν γινεται να πηρες 700 γρ λιπους μέσα σε μια μερα
χαλάρωσε και βαζε μεσοπροθεσμους στοχους, η απωλεια κιλών φαινεται καθε μηνα και οχι καθε μερα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν λίπους, πάντως τόσα πήρα. Τώρα εξηγείται γιατί δεν έχανα. Απλώς δεν έπαιρνα. Και να πεις ότι έφαγα πάνω από 2500 θερμίδες! Ούτε τόσες δεν έφαγα. Κάνω ένα μήνα τώρα δίαιτα, και έχω χάσει συνολικά κάτω από 2 κιλά μαζί με τα 700 γρ που πήρα σήμερα.

----------


## device

κουιζ:

2 κιλά το μήνα, πόσα ειναι το χρονο?

----------


## lbp_ed

Δεν θέλω να χάνω με τόσο αργό ρυθμό,προτιμώ να μην κάνω καθόλου δίαιτα.

----------


## device

αν με καθολου διαιτα μπορεις να εισαι το καλοκαιρι στα 75 κιλά τοτε σου συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα να σταματησεις τη διαιτα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Αν χάνω τόσο αργά πάνε οι στόχοι μου. Δεν έχω το κουράγιο να πιέζομαι τόσο πολύ. Είπαμε δίαιτα,αλλά όχι και ένα χρόνο. ʼσε που έτσι, δεν προλαβαίνω να χάσω έως το καλοκαίρι 12 κιλά.

----------


## device

τι ηλικια εχεις?

θα στο πουν και οι άλλες, με διαιτα καμια δεν καταφερε τιποτα (αλλιως δεν θα ημασταν εδω τωρα)
το θεμα ειναι ο τρόπος ζωης σου να αλλαξει. να μαθεις να τρως σωστα και στις σωστες ποσοτητες.

δεν εγινες σε 2 μηνες 89 κιλα, μην περιμενεις επομένως να τα χασεις σε 2 μηνες.

το θεμα ειναι να χανεις λιπος και οχι υγρα και μυικο ιστο
το θεμα ειναι να δειχνεις πιο ωραια και οχι να ζυγιζεις λιγοτερο.

----------


## lbp_ed

Wait.
Τι εννοείς με δίαιτα καμμία δεν κατάφερε να χάσει κιλά; Αυτό δεν είναι η δίαιτα; Η αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής, να μάθεις να τρως σε σωστές ποσότητες. Δεν περιμένω να τα χάσω όλα μου τα κιλά σε δύο μήνες. Αλλά και πάλι αν σου πω πως σε δύο εβδομάδες πήρα τέσσερα κιλά; Είναι λογικό; Στα άλλα συμφωνώ, αλλά είναι αλληλένδετα, δλδ άμα ζυγίζεις λιγότερο, θα δείχνεις πιο ωραία.
26 είμαι.

----------


## device

μακροπροθεσμα καμια δεν καταφερε να χασει κιλα με διαιτες ετσι οπως το βλεπεις εσυ τωρα.

πολυ απλο, θα χασεις 5 κιλα ως το Πασχα, το πασχα τρως σαν βοδι, επιστρεφεις εκει που ησουν και πριν το καλοκαιρι λες "πρεπει επεειγοντως να χασω 14 κιλα" και φτου κι απ την αρχη.
και σε καθε κυκλο φορτωνεσαι 2-3 κιλα και παλι απ την αρχη και καθε χρονο ζυγιζεις περισσοτερο.

ρωτα τις αλλες να στο πουν μια που ακουγεσαι μικρουλα

4 κιλα αν πηρες υγρα, αν περιμενες περιοδο κλπ ειναι πολυ πιθανον, οσο ευκολα τα πηρες ομως τοσο ευκολα τα χανεις γιατι δεν ειναι λιπος. 

Αν ζυγιζεις λιγοτερο δεν δειχνεις απαραιτητα καλυτερα, πρεπει να μετρας το ποσοστο λιπους καλυτερα. Και μαντεψε! οι χαζοδιαιτες δεν μιλουν για λιπος παρα μονο για κιλα γιατι δεν κανουν τιποτα για να φυγει το λιπος. 

Γνωμη μου ειναι να αρχισεις το διαβασμα (αν ξερεις αγγλικα) και θα προσπαθησω να βρω κανα 2 e-books Να στα στειλω.
Αλλα να παρεις αποφαση πως η διατροφη ειναι κατι που πρεπει να προσεχεις για παντα, οχι χανω βιαστικα 5 κιλα και μετα χαλαρωνω.

----------


## lbp_ed

ʼμα πήρα τέσσερα κιλά σε υγρά και από αυτά ουσιαστικά έχασα μέσα σε έναν ολόκληρο μήνα, τότε υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Δεν χάνω με τίποτα. Εξάλλου δεν αποκλείεται γιατί 1,5 κιλό το έχασα στην αρχή, τις πρώτες 5 μέρες. Όταν περιμένουμε περίοδο, παίρνουμε μεν κανα κιλό αλλά μετά το χάνουμε. Είναι οκ αυτό. Τα τέσσερα κιλά όμως δεν τα πήρα όταν περίμενα περίοδο, έτσι είναι το σώμα μου, ίσως φταίει που έχω υψηλή προλακτίνη. Τα παίρνω πολύ εύκολα και τα χάνω πολύ δύσκολα. Όσο για τις δίαιτες, μόνο με δίαιτες χάνονται τα κιλά. Και αυτό το για πάντα πολύ με κουράζει.

----------


## device

παραιτουμαι.


ακολουθα αυτο που σου λεει το μυαλο σου. 
και φυσικα μπορεις παντα να θεωρεις οτι υπαρχουν καποιες υπερτερες δυναμεις που οδηγουν μονο εσενα στο να μη χανεις κιλα ενω ολοι οι άλλοι μπορουν και τα χανουν ευκολα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Σου εξήγησα το λόγο που δεν χάνω. Δεν είπα ότι υπάρχουν υπέρτερες δυνάμεις που δεν χάνω, όμως είναι η αλήθεια ότι δεν χάνω.

----------


## BettyG

Για να περιμένεις να χάσεις βάρος και να τρως 2500 την ημέρα, πρέπει να είσαι πανύψηλος, να ζυγίζεις
πάνω απο 100 κιλά, ή πρεπει να γυμνάζεσαι συστηματικά.

Οταν κάθεσαι , είσαι γυναίκα, είσαι 87 κιλά και θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος ΔΕΝ πρέπει να πέρνεις πάνω από 1400 θερμίδες την ημέρα.
(για να μη σου πω και λιγοτερες)
Διαφορετικά απλά συντηρείς το βάρος σου και αν φας λίγο παραπάνω παίρνεις κιόλας.
Επίσης σημαντικό είναι και το είδος της τροφής όχι μόνο οι θερμίδες.

Οι άνθρωποι που κάνουν δίαιτα και δεν χάνουν βάρος είναι πάρα πολύ λίγοι, 
και φυσικά αυτό ρυθμίζεται αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
Αυτοί που δεν χάνουν βάρος είναι αυτοί που τρώνε.

----------


## lbp_ed

Δεν περίμενα να χάσω με τις 2500 φυσικά. Που δεν ήταν και τόσες, λιγότερες. Απλά περίμενα να πάρω 100,200 γρ άντε 300! Όχι 700!! Σε μια μέρα 700 είναι παράλογο!!! Δεν συμβαίνει σε κανέναν οργανισμό, εδώ λέμε για να χάσεις πρέπει να παίρνεις 1100 θερμίδες λιγότερες την ημέρα, το ίδιο και για να πάρεις θες τόσες περισσότερες! Αλλά για μια βδομάδα όχι μέσα σε μία μέρα! Και που ξέρεις μάλλον είμαι μέσα σε αυτούς τους λίγους αφού εγώ δεν έτρωγα, έκανα δίαιτα. Με 1400 θερμίδες, ναι. Και λιγότερο έκανα. 1300.

----------


## device

μαλλον εισαι μεσα στους πολλους που θεωρουν οτι καποιοι άλλοι φταινε για τα προβληματα τους: κυβερνηση, γονιδια, γονεις, Εβραιοι, Ελοχιμ

αυτα που λες δεν εισαι η πρωτη που τα λεει.

----------


## lbp_ed

Καλά εντάξει ότι πεις. Χάνω και δεν το ξέρω. ΡΕ δεν πάμε καλά σε αυτό το site. Θα μας τρελάνουνε κιόλας. Καλά για βοήθεια ούτε λόγος.

----------


## device

Βοηθεια εννοεις τα ωραια λογια που χαιδευουν αυτια?


Αυτα πηγαινε σε κανα Bodyline να τα ακουσεις
να σου παρουν κι ενα σκασμο λεφτα για να ου πουν πραγματα που ποτε δεν θα σε βοηθησουν

----------


## lbp_ed

Εδώ το site λέγεται "όταν η τροφή γίνεται εχθρός, αναζήτησε ένα φίλο". Αν ζητάς να την πεις σε κάποιον, αναζήτησε άλλο site, δεν κάνει αυτό για σένα, ούτε εσύ για τους άλλους που μπαίνουν μέσα. Εδώ μέσα λέμε τα προβλήματά μας. Αν ήταν όλα ρόδινα, θα κάναμε τη δίαιτα και θα τελειώναμε. ʼιντε

----------


## device

επιθετικοτητα κοπελια?

κι ολα αυτα επειδη σου ειπα οτι την ειδες λαθος?
μαλλον εσυ δεν καταλαβες σε τι σαιτ εχεις μπει.

μιλαμε για διατροφικες διαταραχες και οχι πως θα χασουμε γρηγορα τα κιλα μας.
και αν κατι κάνεις λαθος οφειλουμε να στο επισημανουμε.

----------


## lbp_ed

Εγώ έχω επιθετικότητα ή εσύ; Που αμφισβητείς τα λόγια μου; Τι ακριβώς είδα λάθος; Ότι δεν χάνω; Γρήγορα είναι ένα κιλό το μήνα που χάνουν όλες οι κοπέλες; Βρε άντε παράτα μας.

----------


## device

"ʼιντε "

"Βρε άντε παράτα μας. "


κατσε να απαντησω στα γρηγορα πριν με διαολοστειλεις με τη φορα που πηρες
απ την αρχη ειπα οτι 2 κιλα το μηνα ειναι καλα.

κι εσενα δεν σου αρεσε.

γιατι θες να κανεις τη διαιτα να τελειωνεις και να επιστρεψεις στην προτερη διατροφη σου

αυτη που σε εφερε στα 89 κιλα

και μετα μου λες οτι ολα τα κανεις σωστα.....

----------


## lbp_ed

Κοίτα κοπέλα μου 4 κιλά το μήνα είναι ήδη πάρα πολύ δύσκολη και επίπονη διαδικασία για μένα, αλλά το δέχομαι γιατί αυτός είναι ο ρυθμός που χάνεις. Τώρα να κάνω ένα μήνα δίαιτα και να χάνω μόνο 2 κιλά και αυτά να είναι υγρά, ε αυτό πάει πολύ. Παρηγοριά χρειάζομαι, γιατί είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση, όχι φωνές.....

----------


## device

αν με την παρηγορια μπορεσεις να κανεις δουλεια ακολουθωντας λαθος τακτικη να σε παρηγορησουμε

αλλα υπαρχει κατι που λενε οι παλιοι... κατσε να δεις... "παρηγορια στον αρρωστο..."
και δεν συνεχιζει "μεχρι να γινει καλα" αλλα καπως αλλιως.....

που σημαινει οτι παρηγορεις καποιον που δεν μπορει να κανει κατι για να αλλαξει την κατασταση του.


οσο για τις φωνες, δεν θυμαμαι να ειμαι εγω αυτη που ειπε "αιντε" και "παρατα μας" και αλλες ωραιες κουβεντες.

----------


## lbp_ed

Καταρχάς, η λάθος τακτική ποιά είναι; Εσύ ξέρεις; Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να αλλάξω την κατάστασή μου και δεν το κάνω; Και δεύτερον εσύ ξεκίνησες με το να μου κάνεις την έξυπνη τη στιγμή που έχω ανάγκη από βοήθεια.

----------


## malvina_ed

@lbp

νομίζω ότι έχει παρεξηγήσει τα κορίτσια, κανείς δεν έχει κακή πρόθεση!

ωστόσο μισό κιλό λίπους=3500 kcal (και περισσότερο) και αυτό το λέει η βιοχημεία! οπότε για να πάρεις 700g λίπους πρέπει να φας 5000 περίπου θερμίδες χωρίς να δουλέψει καθόλου ο βασικός σου μεταβολισμός (αναπνοή, ροή αίματος, παλμοί καρδίας) κάτι που δεν είναι εφικτό

φυσικά, δε χάνουν κιλά όλοι οι οργανισμοί με τον ίδιο τρόπο

αλλά αυτό το +700 που είδες είναι πλασματικό και δε χρειάζεται να απογοητεύεσαι!

καλή συνέχεια

----------


## lbp_ed

Δεν νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν κακή πρόθεση όταν μου λένε δεν θέλουν να μου χαιδεύουνε τα αυτιά και άλλα τέτοια και χειρότερα! Πως είναι πλασματικό, αφού εκεί είναι, δεν φεύγουν αυτά τα κιλά, το ξέρω γιατί είχα χάσει και τα ξαναπήρα μέσα σε δίαιτα, με αποτέλεσμα να μείνω στάσιμη! Εδώ ρε παιδιά σας λέω γεγονότα, κάνω δίαιτα και απλώς δεν παίρνω, τρώω λίγο παραπάνω και παίρνω πάνω από μισό κιλό! Θα τα αμφισβητήσουμε κι αυτά;

----------


## device

"Δεν νομίζω ότι δεν έχουν κακή πρόθεση όταν μου λένε δεν θέλουν να μου χαιδεύουνε τα αυτιά και άλλα τέτοια και χειρότερα!"


νομιζεις οτι εχουμε κακη προθεση? να κερδισουμε τι?
κακη προθεση εχουν οσοι σου πουλανε φουμαρα για να σου παρουν τα λεφτα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Μπορεί να έχεις όρεξη για αντιπαράθεση, τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνουν τα λόγια σου. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θεωρώ καλό ένα άτομο που πετάγεται όταν ο άλλος έχει το πρόβλημά του.

----------


## malvina_ed

δεν αμφισβητώ τίποτα από όσα λες

και δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι

απλώς, για το τελευταίο γεγονός που αναφέρεις (τα 700g σε μία μέρα ακόμα και με ατασθαλίες) έχω τις αντιρρήσεις μου. μπορεί να το έδειξε η ζυγαριά, συμφωνώ αλλά δεν είναι λίπος!

μικρό ποσό ίσως είναι λίπος αλλά το περισσότερο είναι υγρά

εύχομαι να βρεις κάποια λύση και ενημέρωσέ μας γιατί και εγώ πιστεύω ότι χάνω αργά

----------


## device

ναι πουλακι μου.


οταν καποιος εχει το προβλημά του και βλεπω οτι παει προς τη λαθος κατευθυνση το μονο που πρεπει να του πω ειναι "μπραβο!! καλα πας!!!!"


αυτο το θεωρεις σωστο?

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by malvina_
> δεν αμφισβητώ τίποτα από όσα λες
> 
> και δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι
> 
> απλώς, για το τελευταίο γεγονός που αναφέρεις (τα 700g σε μία μέρα ακόμα και με ατασθαλίες) έχω τις αντιρρήσεις μου. μπορεί να το έδειξε η ζυγαριά, συμφωνώ αλλά δεν είναι λίπος!
> 
> μικρό ποσό ίσως είναι λίπος αλλά το περισσότερο είναι υγρά
> 
> εύχομαι να βρεις κάποια λύση και ενημέρωσέ μας γιατί και εγώ πιστεύω ότι χάνω αργά


Ok, τώρα μιλάς σωστά.. Θα πάρω αύριο τη διαιτολόγο να τη ρωτήσω, είναι μαζί με τη γιατρό μου οπότε άμα δεν ξέρει αυτή, θα ρωτήσω την γιατρό. Έχεις κοιτάξει για θυροειδή; Εγώ αυτό υποψιάζομαι, αν και μπορεί να φταίει και κάτι άλλο σε μένα. Πόσο αργά χάνεις; Όσο για τη ζυγαριά, μπορεί να είναι υγρά, αλλά θα μείνουν.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by device_
> ναι πουλακι μου.
> 
> 
> οταν καποιος εχει το προβλημά του και βλεπω οτι παει προς τη λαθος κατευθυνση το μονο που πρεπει να του πω ειναι "μπραβο!! καλα πας!!!!"
> 
> 
> αυτο το θεωρεις σωστο?


Το πρόβλημά του συμφωνώ αλλά η λάθος κατεύθυνση ποιά είναι;

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by device_
> ναι πουλακι μου.
> 
> 
> ...



οτι βιαζεσαι, εισαι ανυπομονη
οτι πιστευεις οτι μολις φτασεις εκει θα παψεις να κανεις διαιτα (ενω απλα θα πρεπει να αυξησεις λιιιιιγο τις ποσοτητες για να μεινεις σταθερη)


το θεμα δεν ειναι τα κιλα, αλλα οτι καποιο λάθος κανεις στη διατροφη σου και δεν χανεις κιλα (δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το λαθος αλλα θα στο πει ο διαιτολογος σου) 

το μεγα λαθος ειναι οτι δεν ακους και απλα νομιζεις οτι φταιει κατι αλλο εκτος απο σενα.

και τελος επειδη δεν μου απαντησες, πιστευω οτι δεν παιζει να εισαι ανω των 25 ετων γιατι αυτα θα τα ηξερες ηδη, θα τα χες νιωσει στο σωμα σου.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by device_
> 
> οτι βιαζεσαι, εισαι ανυπομονη
> οτι πιστευεις οτι μολις φτασεις εκει θα παψεις να κανεις διαιτα (ενω απλα θα πρεπει να αυξησεις λιιιιιγο τις ποσοτητες για να μεινεις σταθερη)
> 
> 
> το θεμα δεν ειναι τα κιλα, αλλα οτι καποιο λάθος κανεις στη διατροφη σου και δεν χανεις κιλα (δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το λαθος αλλα θα στο πει ο διαιτολογος σου) 
> 
> το μεγα λαθος ειναι οτι δεν ακους και απλα νομιζεις οτι φταιει κατι αλλο εκτος απο σενα.
> ...


Μπορώ να μείνω σταθερή και χωρίς δίαιτα ξέρεις. Αυτό μας έλειπε, να τρώγαμε κανονικά και να παίρναμε. 2000 θερμίδες δικαιούμαι. Τώρα άλλο αν παίρνω εγώ με το παραμικρό. Θα πάω να κοιταχτώ αύριο για σίγουρα. Τι λάθος κάνω στη διατροφή μου; Και με δίαιτα διαιτολόγου, αντί να χάσω, πήρα 300 γρ.... Δεν υπάρχουν λάθη στη διατροφή. ʼμα τρως λιγότερο από το κανονικό, αδυνατίζεις τέρμα. Να ακούσω τι; Ο καθένας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του, μόνο η διαιτολόγος ξέρει. Και όσο για την ηλικία, είμαι 26 το έγραψα και πιο πάνω, αλλά αργότερα. Εσύ πόσων χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## mtsek85

πο πο πο καλε τι παθατε εδω...?

Μαριά? Χαλαρά είπαμε!!!

ζυγισμα ημερας, αν κ δεν κανω διατροφή, απλα εκοψα λιγα απο τα ασχετα.... παραμενω 88... την αλλη Κυριακη Αναμενω αποτελεσμα (ελπιζω δλδ) 

φιλια σε ολους!

----------


## lbp_ed

Εγώ χαλαρά; Ή οι άλλοι που μου λένε βλακείες ή πάνε να με βγάλουνε τρελή;

----------


## teti_ed

Μην παρεκτρεπεστε ρε κοριτσακια..κριμα ειναι...

----------


## lbp_ed

Εσύ teti τον διάλογο έστω και με εντάσεις παρεκτροπή το λες;

----------


## teti_ed

Οκ συγνωμη για την παρεμβαση μου...
ισως να καταλαβα λαθος.

----------


## lbp_ed

Απλά δεν χρειάζεται όλοι να είμαστε επιθετικοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Είναι φόρουμ βοήθειας, αλληλουποστήριξης και όχι αντιπαραθέσεων...................... .................αυτό να καταλάβουνε όλοι αλλιώς δεν αξίζει να μπαίνεις.

----------


## teti_ed

Με συγχωρεις αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι επιθετικη με κανεναν, αν εννοεις εμενα...

----------


## mayumi

to lpb : και εγώ δεν έχανα με δίαιτα,έπαιρνα κιόλας και ήταν τελικά λόγω θυρεοειδή το οποίο το ανακάλυψα και τυχαία σε κάτι εξετάσεις .Αφού έφτασα σε σημείο να αμφισβητώ εγώ τον εαυτό μου για το αν όντως τρώω τόσο πολύ και δεν ακολουθώ τη δίαιτα!Τώρα τον έχω ρυθμίσει εδώ και 3 χρόνια και άρχισα να χάνω και να καταφέρνω να μην παίρνω!

----------


## mtsek85

νομιζω πως με ενα αψυχο μηνυμα μπορουν να βγουν εννοιες που καποιος δε τις λαμβανει με σωστο τροπο.... ειναι κριμα να υπαρχει ταραχη παντως...

παντψς, αν το διαβασε κανεις, εγω παραμενω 88!!

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by mayumi_
> to lpb : και εγώ δεν έχανα με δίαιτα,έπαιρνα κιόλας και ήταν τελικά λόγω θυρεοειδή το οποίο το ανακάλυψα και τυχαία σε κάτι εξετάσεις .Αφού έφτασα σε σημείο να αμφισβητώ εγώ τον εαυτό μου για το αν όντως τρώω τόσο πολύ και δεν ακολουθώ τη δίαιτα!Τώρα τον έχω ρυθμίσει εδώ και 3 χρόνια και άρχισα να χάνω και να καταφέρνω να μην παίρνω!


Thanks mayumi. Θα ρωτήσω αύριο τη γιατρό μου αν γίνεται να μου γράψει εξετάσεις θυροειδή, γιατί έκανα το καλοκαίρι. Ένας άλλος πάρα πολύ καλός γιατρός μου είχε πει να τον κοιτάω συνέχεια το θυροειδή μου, γι'αυτό... Αυτό που λες με βάζει σε υποψίες, αλλά δεν ξέρω σίγουρα λόγω του ότι είχα κάνει το καλοκαίρι. Πάντως παίζει να 'χω και κρυφό θυροειδή και να μην μπορούν να μου τον βρουν. Θα μάθω αύριο.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by teti_
> Με συγχωρεις αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι επιθετικη με κανεναν, αν εννοεις εμενα...


Ε όταν λες παρεκτρέπεστε είναι λίγο αρνητικό. Δεν είσαι σαν τις άλλες, αλλά ούτε ακούγεται ωραίο αυτό που λες.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> νομιζω πως με ενα αψυχο μηνυμα μπορουν να βγουν εννοιες που καποιος δε τις λαμβανει με σωστο τροπο.... ειναι κριμα να υπαρχει ταραχη παντως...
> 
> παντψς, αν το διαβασε κανεις, εγω παραμενω 88!!


Μαρία δεν νομίζω ότι τίθενται έννοιες που μπορεί να μην τις λαμβάνουμε σωστά. Απλώς υπάρχει κακία στον κόσμο. Εδώ η άλλη έλεγε είναι κατίνες όσες θέλουν να παντρευτούν, αν δεν είναι κακία αυτό τι είναι; Επίσης πόσον καιρό την κάνεις την δίαιτα; Δεν την κάνεις μόνο 4 μέρες;

----------


## teti_ed

μαλιστα...οκ lbp...δεν μιλησα ασχημα σε κανεναν παντως...ας μην το συνεχισουμε παρακαλω

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by teti_
> μαλιστα...οκ lbp...δεν μιλησα ασχημα σε κανεναν παντως...ας μην το συνεχισουμε παρακαλω


Είπα απλά ότι αυτό το παρεκτρέπεστε και είναι προσωπικό είναι άσχημο. ʼρα διαφωνούμε. Εσύ αν το θες μην το συνεχίζεις, εγώ δεν μπορώ όμως να το αφήνω έτσι, γι'αυτό απαντάω.

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by teti_
> μαλιστα...οκ lbp...δεν μιλησα ασχημα σε κανεναν παντως...ας μην το συνεχισουμε παρακαλω



δεν επρεπε να πεις τοσο βαρια λεξη χαχαχαχαχαχα
παρε μαθηματ απο τη χρηστρια που σου κανε παρατηρηση. Ολα ειναι δικες τις λέξεις

"ʼιντε 
ρε άντε παράτα μας. 
εσύ ξεκίνησες με το να μου κάνεις την έξυπνη
οι άλλοι που μου λένε βλακείες"


ε ρε γλεντια εδω μεσα!!!

----------


## teti_ed

προτιμω να σιωπησω...δεν με αφορα το θεμα και βλακεια μου που μιλησα εξ αρχης..σχωρατε με  :Smile:

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by device_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by teti_
> μαλιστα...οκ lbp...δεν μιλησα ασχημα σε κανεναν παντως...ας μην το συνεχισουμε παρακαλω
> 
> 
> ...


Τις λέξεις αυτές τις είπα σε σένα και είχα λόγο. Στην Τέτη δεν της έκανα τίποτα για να το πει αυτό και κόψε τις ειρωνείες.

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by teti_
> μαλιστα...οκ lbp...δεν μιλησα ασχημα σε κανεναν παντως...ας μην το συνεχισουμε παρακαλω
> 
> 
> Είπα απλά ότι αυτό το παρεκτρέπεστε και είναι προσωπικό είναι άσχημο. ʼρα διαφωνούμε. Εσύ αν το θες μην το συνεχίζεις, εγώ δεν μπορώ όμως να το αφήνω έτσι, γι'αυτό απαντάω.


lbp η teti δεν αναφέρθηκε προσωπικά σε κανέναν
χρησιμοποίησε πληθυντικό




> _Originally posted by teti_
> Μην παρεκτρεπεστε ρε κοριτσακια..κριμα ειναι...


Μπορεί να μιλούσε ΚΑΙ για σένα
αλλά όχι ΜΟΝΟ για σένα
Ήθελε απλώς να ηρεμήσει τα πράγματα.

Δεν χρειάζεται να περνάς στην αντεπίθεση, ίσως χάσεις το δίκιο σου.
Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να λες το πρόβλημα σου
και να πιστεύεις για τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό ότι θέλεις εσύ.
ʼλλωστε μόνο εσύ ξέρεις την αλήθεια πίσω από τις λέξεις
Το ίδιο και όλοι εμείς, που γράφουμε καθημερινά
για το δικό του πρόβλημα ο καθένας, σε αυτό τον χώρο.

----------


## MKEH78

device 
Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω ότι και εγώ έχω συνομιλήσει με την lbp
και μου έλεγε και μένα τα ίδια δεν νευρίασα μαζί της ώμος?.
καλό είναι μιας και δεν την γνωρίζεις προσωπικά 
να μην ασχολείσαι μαζί της <<για το καλό της >> 
δεν ξέρει κανείς κανέναν εδώ μέσα προσωπικά.
Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε την αντίδραση του άλλου 
στα αρνητικά αν και καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια μας.
Υπομονή χρειάζεται, για να γίνει μια όμορφη συνομιλία

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> device 
> Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω ότι και εγώ έχω συνομιλήσει με την lbp
> και μου έλεγε και μένα τα ίδια δεν νευρίασα μαζί της ώμος?.
> καλό είναι μιας και δεν την γνωρίζεις προσωπικά 
> να μην ασχολείσαι μαζί της <<για το καλό της >> 
> δεν ξέρει κανείς κανέναν εδώ μέσα προσωπικά.
> Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε την αντίδραση του άλλου 
> στα αρνητικά αν και καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια μας.
> Υπομονή χρειάζεται, για να γίνει μια όμορφη συνομιλία




Δηλαδη σε ενα φορουμ για να διαφωνησω με καποιον πρεπει να τον γνωρισω προσωπικα?

παντως δεν ασχολουμαι "για το καλο της" .
Όταν γραφω κάτι που μου φαινεται σωστο, δεν το κάνω για να πείσω εκείνους που δεν τον γνωρίζουν, αλλά για να υπερασπιστώ αυτούς που το γνωρίζουν. Και σιωπουν μπροστα στο λεκτικο bulling.

----------


## MKEH78

Απλώς όταν διαφωνείς να περιμένεις πολλές και διάφορες αντιδράσεις.
Δεν θέλουν όλοι την βοήθεια που εσύ θέλεις να προσφέρεις.
Η lbp ίσως να σε χρειάζεται περισσότερο για να την ακούς
Και όχι για να την αντικρούσεις
Απλά είδα κάποια σχόλια που μου φάνηκε φυσικό να την πειράξουν 



> _Originally posted by device_
> πολυ απλο, θα χασεις 5 κιλα ως το Πασχα, το πασχα τρως σαν βοδι, επιστρεφεις εκει που ησουν και πριν το καλοκαιρι λες "πρεπει επεειγοντως να χασω 14 κιλα"





> _Originally posted by device_
> παραιτουμαι.
> ακολουθα αυτο που σου λεει το μυαλο σου. 
> και φυσικα μπορεις παντα να θεωρεις οτι υπαρχουν καποιες υπερτερες δυναμεις που οδηγουν μονο εσενα στο να μη χανεις κιλα ενω ολοι οι άλλοι μπορουν και τα χανουν ευκολα.





> _Originally posted by device_
> μαλλον εισαι μεσα στους πολλους που θεωρουν οτι καποιοι άλλοι φταινε για τα προβληματα τους: κυβερνηση, γονιδια, γονεις, Εβραιοι, Ελοχιμ
> αυτα που λες δεν εισαι η πρωτη που τα λεει.


Ναι της έδωσες κάποιες σωστές συμβουλές
αλλά μετά σου ξέφυγε λίγο

----------


## device

ποιο απ ολα θεωρεις οτι ηταν προσβλητικο?

σε ποιο απ ολα θεωρεις οτι δεν ειχα δικιο?

----------


## MKEH78

Τα 3 προηγούμενα σχολειά σου, είχαν έναν ειρωνικό τόνο.
Αυτή είναι καθαρά η προσωπική μου άποψη
Όταν κάποιος μου λέει <<ότι τρως σαν βόδι>>θεωρώ ότι με χτυπάει λεκτικά
Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια άλλη έκφραση για να μην την προσβάλεις 
Όπως <<ότι τρως υπερβολικά μεγάλες ποσότητες.>>
Όταν μιλάς για να βοηθήσεις κάποιον πρέπει να προσέχεις λίγο περισσότερο τον τρόπο που εκφράζεσαι.
Αλλιώς μην μιλάς καθόλου??
Και ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω ούτε εγώ, αλλά ούτε εσύ 
αν η συγκεκριμένη τρώει μεγάλες ποσότητες

----------


## MKEH78

Εδώ θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση μου. και από της δύο σας.
Αλλά και για το ότι δεν θα επεκταθώ περισσότερο στο θέμα.

----------


## lbp_ed

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ MKEH78 αλλά δεν με πείραξε αυτό. Τα άλλα που είπες, ναι. Αλλά δεν δίνω σημασία. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι πραγματικά δεν αξίζουν όπως η mcan δίπλα. Και όσο για το ποιός έχει δίκιο, πάλι θα διαφωνήσουμε δεν πιστεύω ότι έχω άδικο επειδή δεν χάνω κιλά είτε με τη μία δίαιτα είτε με την άλλη. Θα πάω αύριο στη γιατρό μου και θα της ζητήσω εξετάσεις για θυροειδή.

----------


## device

αρα μονο το πρωτο σε ενοχλησε.
και μαλιστα μια λεξη.

και ξαναλεω, ειπα τη γνωμη μου και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειχα σκοπο να τη "βοηθησω"

αλλωστε ισως ειναι η μονη εδω που φτυνει καταμουτρα οποια βοηθεια της προσφερθει
απ την αλλη καραγκιοζακος να λεω λογια που δεν πιστευω δεν θα γινω ποτε. 

για τον εαυτο μου αλλωστε μιλουσα οταν ειπα "πολυ απλο, θα χασεις 5 κιλα ως το Πασχα, το πασχα τρως σαν βοδι, επιστρεφεις εκει που ησουν και πριν το καλοκαιρι λες "πρεπει επεειγοντως να χασω 14 κιλα" ετσι μιλαω στον εαυτο μου, και περιεγραφα ακριβως αυτο που κανω χρονια τωρα. 

δεν προκειται να βοηθηθει γιατι οποιος της αναφερει το παραμικρο για δικες της ευθυνες απλα στριγκλιζει, κατηγορει και εχει τα αυτια της κλειστα.

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> δεν πιστεύω ότι έχω άδικο επειδή δεν χάνω κιλά είτε με τη μία δίαιτα είτε με την άλλη.




τι να λεμε τωρα!!!!!!
ειναι προφανες οτι φταινε παντα και για ολα οι άλλοι

----------


## gilie-

καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο το θεμα εχει λιγο ξεφυγει και μαλλον ειμαι εκτος θεματος...ηθελα παντως να πω οτι απο αυριο θα ξεκινησω και γω να ζυγιζομαι καθε Δευτερα και αν οχι να χασω εστω να μεινω στα ιδια μεχρι να κανω την επεμβαση...δε χρειαζεται να γινω δυπλασια επειδη θα χειρουργειθω...ελεος με την παρτη μου!!!

----------


## lbp_ed

Να σου πω κοπέλα μου, θέλεις να βγάλεις τα απωθημένα σου σε μένα; Πως μιλάς έτσι;; Έλεος καθένας λέει ότι του καπνίσει και δεν υπάρχει όριο και έλεγχος!!!!!!!!

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Να σου πω κοπέλα μου, θέλεις να βγάλεις τα απωθημένα σου σε μένα; Πως μιλάς έτσι;; Έλεος καθένας λέει ότι του καπνίσει και δεν υπάρχει όριο και έλεγχος!!!!!!!!



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχ

----------


## lbp_ed

Πολύ αστείο γελάσαμε.................................. ...........................

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> 01/02/2010???74.900κ
> 09/02/2010???75.600κ
> 11/02/2010???73.800κ
> 15/02/2010???73.400κ


22/02/2010???72.400κ

----------


## device

64.8

να αλλαξω τικερακι αραγε η να αφηδω το ιδιο?

----------


## gilie-

καλημερα...116,7 ουφ!

----------


## penelope1985

71,6! καλα παμε...!!!!




[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wOmHkim/]

[/url

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα μου σε ολους!  :Smile: 
Καλη εβδομαδα  :Smile: 

Λοιπον παιδια, την περασμενη Δευτερα που ειχα ζυγιστει δεν ειχα χασει τιποτα.Η ζυγαρια εδειχνε και παλι 96 κιλα.Παρολαυτα ειπα..."ε και?Μπορει να οφειλεται σε χιλιους δυο λογους".Την Τεταρτη αδιαθετησα οποτε σκεφτηκα οτι ισως ο λογος να ειναι η κατακρατηση και συνεχισα κανονικα την διαιτα μου χωρις καν να το σκεφτομαι.Σημερα αν και ακομη αδιαθετη ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια και με εδειξε 2 κιλα μειον!
Στα 94 κιλα σημερα, συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη χωρις καμμια κουραση και με μεγαλη ευδιαθεσια!

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων μας  :Smile:

----------


## natallia

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Την καλημερα μου σε ολους! 
> Καλη εβδομαδα 
> 
> Λοιπον παιδια, την περασμενη Δευτερα που ειχα ζυγιστει δεν ειχα χασει τιποτα.Η ζυγαρια εδειχνε και παλι 96 κιλα.Παρολαυτα ειπα..."ε και?Μπορει να οφειλεται σε χιλιους δυο λογους".Την Τεταρτη αδιαθετησα οποτε σκεφτηκα οτι ισως ο λογος να ειναι η κατακρατηση και συνεχισα κανονικα την διαιτα μου χωρις καν να το σκεφτομαι.Σημερα αν και ακομη αδιαθετη ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια και με εδειξε 2 κιλα μειον!
> Στα 94 κιλα σημερα, συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη χωρις καμμια κουραση και με μεγαλη ευδιαθεσια!
> 
> Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων μας


θεα θεα θεα θεα θεα !!!!!!!!!! θεαααααα
επιτελους και λιγη αισιοδοξια και ελπιδα!! μπραβο μπραβο !!!!!

----------


## basia

σοφια ξερω πως κανεις την Ατκινς, 
και εγω σε αυτην προσπαθω να κινουμαι, αλλα με το πρωινο εχω ενα θεματακι, βαρεθηκα να τρωω ζαμπον και κασερι σκετα για πρωινο,
εσυ τι πρωινο εχεις?
τι κανεις οταν σου ερχεται μια λιγουρα? τι τσιμπας?
μιας που σε βρηκα μεσα για πες μας?

----------


## sofia68

basia μου καλως η κακως ποτε στη ζωη μου δεν καταφερα να φαω πρωινο.Μολις φτασω στον δευτερο στοχο (τα 85 κιλα) θα τρωω δεκατιανο ενα πρασινο μηλο εστω και χωρις να πειναω.

Οταν ειχα λιγουρα, γιατι πλεον δεν εχω, ετρωγα 10 αμυγδαλα ωμα ομως.Η σπανιοτατα κυριως τον πρωτο μηνα, 1 με 2 φετες γαλοπουλα.

Αν θελεις κλικαρε στο παρακατω:

http://www.lowcarblife.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=964
εκει καποια κοπελα αναφερει μερικες επιλογες για πρωινο συμφωνα με την Ατκινς.

----------


## basia

εισαι απο τις τυχερες, ευχαριστω για το λινκ

----------


## BaD

85.4, το τσιμπησα το κιλακι.
Αυριο που θα ειμαι Αθηνα θα ζυγιστω κ εκει ωστε να ξερω απωλεια, ξαναρχιζω διαιτα με φορα κ τρελα κ κορδελα. Οκ ο,τι εγινε εγινε!

----------


## teti_ed

Δεν πειραζει βρε BaD, καλη καρδια!
Ξεκινα δυναμικα τωρα ναι?
Φτανει το διαλειμμαααααααααααααααα! :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

κρυφοκοιταξα λιγο και εχω χασει ενα κιλο αυτη τη βδομαδα. ομω ς αυριο ειναι το ζυγισμα!!!!75.5 σημερα.

----------


## sanelaki

κακο κοριτσι κανεισ πολυ καιρο διαιτα? αν ναι και απο οτι ξερω ειναι αρκετοις καλα εκανες μωεεεε.. θελει και λιγο ξεκουραη. οχι με το βουρδουλα συνεχεια!!!!παντως ξεκινα παλι τωρα που το κιλακι ειναι ενα μονο...και εγω εκανα μερικες παρασπονδιουλες αλλα δεν με τιμωρησε καθολου η ζυγαρια..

----------


## sanelaki

εντωμεταξυ ασχετα τα τικερακια μεταξυ τους.....

----------


## device

βλεπω το τικερακι της κοπελας απο πανω και μετα κοιταω ποτε γραφτηκε

βλεπω το δικο μου και κοιτω το ποτε γραφτηκα : 4/5/07!!!!!!

και θελω να πω, και ποτε δεν θα σταματησω να το λεω οτι 1 κιλο το μηνα δεν ειναι λιγο, ειναι πολυ!

ειμαι σχεδον τρια χρονια εδω, αρα 52*3 = 156 βδομάδες!!!
για βαλτε απο 100 γρμ τη βδομαδα να χανα που θα ημουν τωρα?
15 κιλα κατω!!!!!!!!!!!!


γνωμη μου, απλα χαρειτε καθε βδομαδα που δεν ανεβαινουν τα κιλα σας! αρκει να μην ανεβουν για ενα χρονο και ειστε νικήτριες
μετα ολα θα παρουν το δρομο τους....


αν απ το 2007 ετρωγα κανονικα τις μεριδες συντηρησης και απλα περπατουσα 3 μερες τη βδομαδααπο μιση ωωρα, αν ημουν πιστη στο γυμναστηριο και απλα ετρωγα σαν ανθρωπος τις νορμαλ μεριδες, τις νορμαλ τροφες, πόσο διαφορετικα θα ημουν τωρα!

----------


## sanelaki

εγω τα πρωτα 2 τα ειχα χασει πριν το καλοκαιρι και ειναι τωρα σεδον 2 μηνες που εχασα τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> εγω τα πρωτα 2 τα ειχα χασει πριν το καλοκαιρι και ειναι τωρα σεδον 2 μηνες που εχασα τα υπολοιπα.


αυτο λεω, γιατι να θες μεχρι το καλοκαιρι να χασεις 17,5 κιλα?

5-6 δεν σου φτανουν?

----------


## sanelaki

κοιτα.θελω να ξανααρχισω τον πρωταθλητισμο απο σεπτεμ βρη και για να το κανω αυτο πρπει να κανω προπονησεις το καλοκαιρι.επισης χανω γυρω στο 1 κιλο τη βδομαδα..και οχι παντα.δεν κανω υπερβλες.επισης ημουν παντα αδυνατη κοπελα λογο τυ πρωταθλητισμου και ειμαι και 18 χρονων και δεν 8ελω να ντρεπομαι παλι το καλοκαιρι.. ειναι κριμα. αφου τα καταφερνω καλ χωρις υπερβολες γιατι να επιζητω το λιγοτερο απο μενα.
και 65 να εχω παει χαρουμενη α ει,μαι δηλαδη 10 κιλα, απλα αν δεν χουμε εναν καλυτερο στοχο πως θα πιασουμε τον χαμηλοτερο?

----------


## device

δεν θα σου φερω αντιρρηση,


αν κανεις πρωταθλητισμο λογικα θα εχεις προπονητη οποτε θα σου λεει αυτος τι να τρως, ποσο και ποσο πρεπει να χανεις.

ξερω οτι η διαιτα στους αθλητες (ποσο μαλλον στους πρωταθλητες) ειναι το δυσκολοτερο πραγμα γιατι δεν πρεπει με τιποτα να χασουν μυικο ιστο. Και ηδη εχουν σχετικα λιγα αποθεματα λιπους για χασιμο.

αλλα ειλικιρινα, τι λεει ο προπονητης σου γι αυτο?

----------


## sanelaki

δεν με παρακολουθει ο προπονητης μου και στο εγγυομαι οτι δεν κανω καν διαιτα.απλα προσεχω να μην τρωω βλακειες και να μην τρωω αργα και να ασκουμαι οσο πιο πολυ μπορω.ο προπονητης μου ειναι χαρουμενος που χανω γιατι 2 χρονια δεν καταφερνα να ξεκινησω να χανω. μονο ανεβαινα.και πηγα σε διαιτολογο και μου ειπε οτι για την ηλικια μου πρεπει να χανω μισο με ενα κιλο την εβδομαδα ωστε να μην καιιω μυικο ιστο. και να κανω και βαρη για τον ιδιο λογο.

----------


## sanelaki

απο εκει και περα ξερω τι πρεπει να τρωω..ολα τα χρονια αναγκαστικα εμαθα.

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> δεν με παρακολουθει ο προπονητης μου και στο εγγυομαι οτι δεν κανω καν διαιτα.απλα προσεχω να μην τρωω βλακειες και να μην τρωω αργα και να ασκουμαι οσο πιο πολυ μπορω.ο προπονητης μου ειναι χαρουμενος που χανω γιατι 2 χρονια δεν καταφερνα να ξεκινησω να χανω. μονο ανεβαινα.και πηγα σε διαιτολογο και μου ειπε οτι για την ηλικια μου πρεπει να χανω μισο με ενα κιλο την εβδομαδα ωστε να μην καιιω μυικο ιστο. και να κανω και βαρη για τον ιδιο λογο.



κατι δεν μου παει καλα...
"να ασκουμαι οσο πιο πολυ μπορω."?????

καλα, σε τι αθλημα κανεις πρωταθλητισμο?
πως θα κανεις πρωταθλητισμο κανοντας τη διαιτα απο μονη σου και χωρις διατροφολογο?


κοπελια, η περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι σαν των αλλων να κανεις παιχνιδακια. κι εγω επαιξα (κι εχασα) με τη διατροφη μου, αλλα εγω ουτως η αλλως δεν εχω καριερα εξαρτωμενη απο κιλα, μυικο ιστο κλπ

τεσπα, δεν λεω άλλα, ο καθεις με τις επιλογες του.

----------


## sanelaki

κοιτα
απο μικρη πηγαινα σε διαιτολογουσ και ξερω τι μου ταιριαζει. δεν παω τωρα γιατι ειμαι φοιτητρια και δεν εχω λεφτα. ομως ακολλουθω πιστα τισ συμβουλες τοθσ και ολα οσα εχω μα8ει τοσα χρονια.τρωω πολλα φρουτα και σαλατεσ και ψαρι κοτοπουλο και ρυζι και γιαουρτι και οποτε εχω αναγκη για γλυκο τρωω μικρη ποσοτηα απο αυτο που μου αρεσει. εννοειται οτι δεν κανω παιχνιδακια γιατι δεν παιζουμε με το σωμα μας.στην ουσια απλα εφαρμοζω τις διαετες και ολα οσα ξερω. και οταν κανεις ειναι απο 10 χρονων μα8ημενος να τρωει υγΙΕΙΝΑ δεν του ειναι αυτο το προβλημα αλλα να το παρει αποφαση να ξανα επιστρεψει στον ισιο δρομο απο οπου παρεκλινε. οσο για την ασκηση καν κοιλιακουσ και χερια ποδια ραχιαιους και τρεξιμο. δεν κανω προπονησεις στο αθλημα μου. και το οσο πιο πολυ μπορω πηγαινε στο χρονο μου και οχι στις αντοχες μου γιατι εχω μαθει τα ορια μου και δεν τα ξεπερναω.α και δεν ειναι η καριερα μου αυτο. απλα μεχρι το πτυχιο μου και να βρω δουλεια θα ασχολουμαι με αυτο (πινκ πογκ) για να εχω εισοδημα.

----------


## device

παραιτουμαι.
αν για σενα ειναι τοσο ευκολος ο πρωταθλητισμος επιτρεψε μου να εχω αλλη εικονα.

εγω σεβομαι τους αθλητες παρα πολυ, σεβομαι τους κοπους, τις προσπαθειες τους.

ευχομαι το καλυτερο για σενα
(αν ημουν μανα σου ή αδερφη σου θα σου εριχνα μια αδελφικη φαπα και θα σε πηγαινα αμεσως στον προπονητη σου και σε διαιτολογο εξειδικευμενο σε αθλητικη διατροφη)

----------


## sanelaki

χριστιαννη μου.τι φαπες και βλακειες μου λες.? δεν κανω τωρα πρωταθλητισμο!!! οταν και αν ξεκινησωψ εννοειται οτι 8α με προσεχουν παλι ειδικοι. και δεν ειμαι και ολυμπιονικης.. πρωταθλητρια στην ελλαδα ειμαι. και το πινκ πογκ που ειμαι εγω δεν υπαρχουν ντοπες και τετοια.ο προπονητης μου δεν με επιμελειται τωρα γιατι αυτος ειναι ο τριτος χρονος που εχω σταματησει τον πρωταθλητισμο κΑι εω και 2 μηνες αρχισα σιγα σιγα μια εραφρια γυμναστικη

----------


## sanelaki

και εκτοσ αυτου.. σε εμας καλως η κακως το βαρος δεν παιζει ρολο γιατι εχουμε και αξιολογες αθλητριες που ειναι χοντρουλες.. μια ειναι και στην εθνικη ελλαδος απλα δεν ειναι ωραιο μια πρταθλητρια να ειναι μη αθλητικη

----------


## device

δεν ειμαι αδερφη σου ουτε μαμα σου για να προσπαθησω να σε κανω να αλλαξεις σταση
ουτε που θα ακουσεις τα λογια μου

κανε αυτο που νομιζεις και ευχομαι το καλυτερο για σενα

----------


## sanelaki

να σε ρωτησω κατι? εχεις καποια σχεση με αθλητισμο γενικοτερα (α να τονισω οτι το υφος μου ειναι φιλικο ετσι για να μην παρεχηγηθουμε  :Smile:  )? απο καποιο συγγενη η απο σενα ισως?

----------


## device

καμια σχεση

ξερω ατομα που προπονουνται, που δηλωνουν ερασιτεχνες αλλα και παλι δινουν μεγαλυτερη προσοχη στη διατροφη τους , γιαυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση.

----------


## sanelaki

ισως κατι που ειπα ακουστηκε λαθος..προσεχω παρα πολυ.. δεν κανω τιποτα τυχαιο. ξερω τις σωστες μεριδες, τι τροφιμα ταιριαζουν μετξυ τους ποσσα απο καθε ομαδα τροφιμων πρεπει να τρωμε καθημερινα.. δεν εχω αποβαλει τιποτα απο τη διατροφη μου.. μη σου πω κιολας οτι πρωτη φορα ειναι τοσο σωστη!! 5 γευματα τη μερα με 2 φρουτα και 2 σαλατες σιγουρα..

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω παντως ειλικρηνα που μου εκανες παρατηρηση γιατι τα λαθη σε αυτα τα 8εματα ειναι ευκολο να συμβουν.παντως αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι οπως ολες η κοπελες εδω μεσα γιατι 2 χρονια δεν γυμναζομουν κα8ολου.. και τωρα κανω σιγα σιγα και σταδιακα ανεβαζω. ξερεις κατι?? το 8εμα ειναι να μα8ουμε μονοι μας μετα απο καιρο και συμβουλες και ολα τα σχετικα τι πρεπει να τρωμε και ποσο.. για να μεινει μια ζωη, να γινει συνηθεια.. εμενα ηταν συνηθεια καλη και την αλλαξα! δεν γινεται μαι ζωη να πληρωνει και να τρως ακριβως οτι λει ενα χαρτι..

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by lia_lia_
> Έκανα για 6 μέρες μια "χημική δίαιτα" και μετά άρχισα διατροφή.


Από την Παρασκευή που την άρχισα, έχασα 1.300!!
Τέλεια δίαιτα, θα την κάνω μια εβδομάδα και επανέρχομαι στη δίαιτα μου, να ξεκολήσω λίγο.
Σ'ευχαριστώ για τη δίαιτα  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! τελικα εχασα 1.400.. αν και μου κανει εντυπωση γιαιτι αυτη τη βδομαδα ετρωγα παραπανω και εκανα και παρασπονδια...τελικο???75,2

----------


## norm

κορίτσια εγώ
74/66.2/54 

αρχικός στόχος 60 κιλά βέβαια
και μείον 1.2 απο την προηγουμενη βδομάδα που είμουν 67.4
καλη επιτυχία και σε σας

----------


## BaD

Τετηηηηηηηηηηηη το κιλο δεν ηταν κιλο! ηταν υγρο  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
im back! 84.5 ακκριβως! ηρθα αθηνα κ ξαναρχιζω διατροφη, κουβαλουσα κ μια ζυγαρι αμαζι που ειχα για πεταμα...ετσι για να ξερω τι παιζει...βεβαιια πρεπει να πατς ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο για να δεις τη σωστη διαφορα...αστα βραστα χαχαχαχα

Λοιπον δεν θελω καν να δω ποσο καιρο ειμαι 84.5, ξαναρχιζω κ μολις παω 83 θα ψαξω τα τεφτερι αμου να δω...

----------


## BaD

καλα τη ζυγαρια την κουβαλουσα ωστε ναμεινει εδω για μελλοντικη εγγυμοσυνη που εδω θα τη βγαζω,,,(πολυ μελλοντικα αλλα την εφερα τωρα )
οχι τοσο για τη διαιτα μου, μην τρελαθουμε κιολα...οχι οτι με χαλαει!

----------


## teti_ed

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> Τετηηηηηηηηηηηη το κιλο δεν ηταν κιλο! ηταν υγρο ::::
> im back! 84.5 ακκριβως! ηρθα αθηνα κ ξαναρχιζω διατροφη, κουβαλουσα κ μια ζυγαρι αμαζι που ειχα για πεταμα...ετσι για να ξερω τι παιζει...βεβαιια πρεπει να πατς ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο για να δεις τη σωστη διαφορα...αστα βραστα χαχαχαχα
> 
> Λοιπον δεν θελω καν να δω ποσο καιρο ειμαι 84.5, ξαναρχιζω κ μολις παω 83 θα ψαξω τα τεφτερι αμου να δω...





Μπραβο σου κοπελαρα μου, και στα κατωτερα σου ευχομαι.
Ετσι δυναμικα να συνεχισεις εσυ...κι εμεις να παραδειγματιζομαστε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

αντε αντε κ στα δικα μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ποσο θελω να δω κ εγω αυτο το νουμερακι...!!!





> _Originally posted by teti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BaD_
> Τετηηηηηηηηηηηη το κιλο δεν ηταν κιλο! ηταν υγρο ::::
> im back! 84.5 ακκριβως! ηρθα αθηνα κ ξαναρχιζω διατροφη, κουβαλουσα κ μια ζυγαρι αμαζι που ειχα για πεταμα...ετσι για να ξερω τι παιζει...βεβαιια πρεπει να πατς ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο για να δεις τη σωστη διαφορα...αστα βραστα χαχαχαχα
> 
> ...

----------


## BaD

αχ βρε κοριτσια ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αμα τρως πολυ καιρο βλακειες μετα να επανελθεις...μπορει να μη παχυνα με ΟΛΑ αυτα που εφαγα αλλα εχω τρελη πεινα. τρελη κ απεριγραπτη  :Frown: (((((((((( 
δεν ξαναξεφευγω ετσι, δε μου αξιζει...κ ολα αυτα επειδη δεν μπορεσα να πω στοπ κ πιστευα οτι τα καιω μωρε σιγα δε θα παχυνω...κ οντως δεν παχυνα αλλα τωρα εχω ενα στομαχι που ζηταει οσα ετρωγε ξανα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TETH

BaD, βαθιες ανασες και συνεχιζεις, μη βλεπω κατεβασμενα μουτρακια τωρα..και μην σε παιρνει απο κατω, να σκεφτεσαι οτι το εσωσες και μπορεις να πας παρακατω χωρις αλλα λαθη...να ξερες ποσο μετανιωνω κι εγω για τις φορες που επρεπε να το σωσω αλλα εκανα το αντιθετο!

----------


## BaD

δεν χρειαστηκε ποτε να το σωσω τετη μου...παντα ανοδικη πορεια ειχαν α κιλα μου!

σευχαριστω πολυ για τη συμπαρασταση σε 5 διαφορετικα τοπικ ταυτοχρονα χαχαχα
νασαι καλα...εμφανιστηκε ςπανω στην ωρα που διαπραγματευομουν με τον εαυτο μου να ξανανοιξω το ψυγειο...
Απο αυριο αρχιζω κατα γραμμα το διαιτολογιο μου ωστε να ξερω οτι η πεινα δεν ειναι απο ελλειψη, κ δεν ξανατρωω τιποτε παραπανω αν δε το εχω πραγματικα αναγκη...

----------


## TETH

Τωρα ομως χρειαζεται να το σωσεις, ετσι δεν ειναι?
Για να εισαι μια νυφη θεαααααααααααα!

----------


## BaD

μπα δε σκεφτομαι το νυφικο...αλλα τον εγγαμο βιο. δε θελω ναμαι παχουλη νοικοκυρουλα, μια ζωη ημουν παχουλη! ε φτανει!

----------


## mtsek85

βαση του σχολιου που έκανες καλη μου BAD, θελω να εκφρασω το φόβο μου, τις σκεψεις και την απογοητευση μου....

εχω εναν πολυ ομορφο αντρα διπλα μου, τρωει τα παντα και ειναι μονιμα 65 κιλα (με υψος 1,87), με λυπαται που με βλπει να μη τρωω πολυ και συνεχεια με τσιγκλαει να του κανω συντροφια στην αμαρτια....

καποιες στιγμες καταλαβαινει πως κανει λαθος και με αφηνει στον αγωνα.... καποιες αλλες φορες παλι επιμενει να φαμε μαζι ξανα κ ξανα αλλα τα παραταει οταν με βλεπει πως αρνούμαι....

και σκεφτομαι γεματη θληψη και απογνωση....

θα φτασω το στοχο μου?
θα γινω ξανα 70 κιλα να νιωθω καλα? 
αν ναι ποσο θα χαρω αυτο το νεο μου σωμα?
στον αρραβωνα μου σκεφτομουν να ειμαι ωραια, ξεχωριστη, να αδυνατησω (ενα χρονο πριν γινει) για να ειμαι ωραια.... και απο τη στιγμη που μου εκανε την προταση και ορισαμε τον αρραβωνα, ημουν 69 κιλα και στον αρραβωνα εφτασα τα 94..... πραγματικα βλεπω φωτο και με πιανουν τα κλαμματα.. δεν ειμαι αυτη που ηθελα να του δωσω εκεινη την ημερα... και δε θελω να ειμαι ετσι κ τη μερα του γαμου μου.... λεμε να ερθει αυτη η ωρα σε 2 χρονια,,, θα ειμαι σωστη αυτη τη φορα?

απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως ο αντρας μου θελει παιδια.... σε 2-3 χρονια θα εχω οπως το βλεπω.... δλδ ολη η προσπαθεια να αδυνατησω θα χαθει και παλι???
και μετα παλι αγωνες?
παλι στερησεις?
παλι θληψη?
παλι αναζητηση?

θελω να πετυχω.... αλλα ωρες ωρες δεν εχω τη δυναμη.... με περνει εντελος απο κατω και δε βλεπω κανενα νοημα....

υπαρχει αραγε?

συγνωμη αν μετεφερα εντονα τη θληψη μου....




> _Originally posted by BaD_
> μπα δε σκεφτομαι το νυφικο...αλλα τον εγγαμο βιο. δε θελω ναμαι παχουλη νοικοκυρουλα, μια ζωη ημουν παχουλη! ε φτανει!

----------


## irenevaladia

58.7

----------


## karamela_ed

*κορίτσάρες μου καλημέρα, 
Σημερα είπα να αρχίσω δειλά δειλά να προσέχω λιγάκι απο μόνη μου μέχρι να βγούν οι εξετάσεις μου να δω ποιές ορμόνες μου ειναι επηρεασμένες και να αρχίσω διατροφή με την βοήθεια της διαιτολόγου μου σε συνεργασία με τον ενδοκρινολόγο μου, 
Ελπίζω κάτι να καταφέρω να κάνω και μόνη μου γιατί η αλήθεια ειναι πως δεν ειμαι και στην καλύτερη ψυχολογική κατάσταση για ενα τετοιο βήμα

Σήμερα ξεκινάω στα 140,6 και ΒΜΙ 43,39(πρώτη φορά σε αυτα τα κιλά  ) 
καλά κατεβάσματα σε όλες 
φιλάκια*

----------


## mtsek85

καλη αρχη καραμελα και καλη επιτυχια!!!!!

μη βλεπεις που γκρινιαζουμε, μπες δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι!!!!




> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *κορίτσάρες μου καλημέρα, 
> Σημερα είπα να αρχίσω δειλά δειλά να προσέχω λιγάκι απο μόνη μου μέχρι να βγούν οι εξετάσεις μου να δω ποιές ορμόνες μου ειναι επηρεασμένες και να αρχίσω διατροφή με την βοήθεια της διαιτολόγου μου σε συνεργασία με τον ενδοκρινολόγο μου, 
> Ελπίζω κάτι να καταφέρω να κάνω και μόνη μου γιατί η αλήθεια ειναι πως δεν ειμαι και στην καλύτερη ψυχολογική κατάσταση για ενα τετοιο βήμα
> 
> Σήμερα ξεκινάω στα 140,6(πρώτη φορά σε αυτα τα κιλά  ) 
> καλά κατεβάσματα σε όλες 
> φιλάκια*

----------


## karamela_ed

*σε ευχαριστώ πολύ mtsk, παντού υπάρχουν εντάσεις τις οποίες δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε να μας επηρεάζουν, ειδικά οταν δεν μας αφορούν*

----------


## mtsek85

οντως ετσι ειναι.....
που θα παει ολοι θα βρουμε το δρομο μας...!!!!




> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *σε ευχαριστώ πολύ mtsk, παντού υπάρχουν εντάσεις τις οποίες δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε να μας επηρεάζουν, ειδικά οταν δεν μας αφορούν*

----------


## karamela_ed

*θέληση και καλή ψυχολογία να υπάρχει*

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 58.7


να κατσεις σταυγα σου εσυ μικρο! μια χαρα εισαι υγρα ειναι...με τοση ασκηση μονο υγρα ειναι ή μυς!

τα βαλες ομως στο τικερ τα 57 κιλα ωστε ναμη μπορω να κανω quote καλα καλααααααααααααααα
ωραιο τικερ παντως, αντε στα 57 να δουμε παλι τα σπανακοπιτοτυροπιτακια κ τα κεκακια που θα τρως κ να τρελαινομαστε...

----------


## mtsek85

τοτε εισαι μια χαρουλα!!!!

ειναι το βασικο συστατικό για θετικό αποτελεσμα!!!!!




> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *θέληση και καλή ψυχολογία να υπάρχει*

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> βαση του σχολιου που έκανες καλη μου BAD, θελω να εκφρασω το φόβο μου, τις σκεψεις και την απογοητευση μου....
> 
> εχω εναν πολυ ομορφο αντρα διπλα μου, τρωει τα παντα και ειναι μονιμα 65 κιλα (με υψος 1,87), με λυπαται που με βλπει να μη τρωω πολυ και συνεχεια με τσιγκλαει να του κανω συντροφια στην αμαρτια....
> 
> καποιες στιγμες καταλαβαινει πως κανει λαθος και με αφηνει στον αγωνα.... καποιες αλλες φορες παλι επιμενει να φαμε μαζι ξανα κ ξανα αλλα τα παραταει οταν με βλεπει πως αρνούμαι....
> 
> και σκεφτομαι γεματη θληψη και απογνωση....
> 
> ...




Κοριτσακια, μιας και ειμαι ηδη παντρεμενη και εχω κανει και τα παιδακια μου, αρα εχω κανει ενα δυο βηματα παραπανω απο εσας, θελω να σας πω οτι σας νιωθω...καταλαβαινω τους φοβους σας και τις αγωνιες σας...κι εγω 10 χρονια τωρα με τα ιδια πολεμαω και για τα ιδια αγωνιω...

----------


## mtsek85

αποτι φαινεται ο αγωνας της γυναικας δεν τελειωνει ποτε....
αληθεια ΤΕΤΗ, πως ειναι η μικρη σου, περασε το κρυωμα?





> _Originally posted by TETH_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> βαση του σχολιου που έκανες καλη μου BAD, θελω να εκφρασω το φόβο μου, τις σκεψεις και την απογοητευση μου....
> 
> εχω εναν πολυ ομορφο αντρα διπλα μου, τρωει τα παντα και ειναι μονιμα 65 κιλα (με υψος 1,87), με λυπαται που με βλπει να μη τρωω πολυ και συνεχεια με τσιγκλαει να του κανω συντροφια στην αμαρτια....
> ...

----------


## TETH

mtsekακι μ αρεσει που μιλαμε σε δυο τοπικ ταυτοχρονα, οι ποντιες...ναι ειναι καπως καλυτερα το κοριτσακι μου, η αντιβιωση εκανε θαυματα!

----------


## mtsek85

γεμιζουμε νεα τα τοπικ!!!!!!
χιχι
του εδωσες αντιβιωση τελικα ε...?
αφου ειναι καλα ομως τι να κανεις... που κ που χρειαζεται κ κατι πιο βαρυ....




> _Originally posted by TETH_
> mtsekακι μ αρεσει που μιλαμε σε δυο τοπικ ταυτοχρονα, οι ποντιες...ναι ειναι καπως καλυτερα το κοριτσακι μου, η αντιβιωση εκανε θαυματα!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> τοτε εισαι μια χαρουλα!!!!
> 
> ειναι το βασικο συστατικό για θετικό αποτελεσμα!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι οταν το εχεις αυτο το συστατικο χαχαχαχαχαχα
όταν δεν το εχεις? :P

----------


## mtsek85

οταν δε τοχεις.....

μουρμουριζεις οπως εγω...




> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> τοτε εισαι μια χαρουλα!!!!
> 
> ειναι το βασικο συστατικό για θετικό αποτελεσμα!!!!!
> ...

----------


## BaD

περαστικα τετουλα...
κοπελες τογυμναστηριο δεν ξερω τι ορμονες αυξανει αλλα μετα νιωθω σαν ντοπαρισμενη...πριν παω νιωθω σαν γαιδουρι που πεισμωνει κ δε θελει να κουνησει, αφου κ γυρισω νιωθω σαν αλογο κουρσας....

----------


## mtsek85

παρομοια συναισθηματα...

το καλυτερο ειναι να βρεις παρεα να πηγαινεις να περνα και η ωρα.... εγω παω ή με τον αντρα μου ή με την κολλητή μου....

ειναι πολυ πιο καλο και μια σε ξεσηκωνει ο ενας, μια ο αλλος.. οποτε δε το παρατας ευκολα...




> _Originally posted by BaD_
> περαστικα τετουλα...
> κοπελες τογυμναστηριο δεν ξερω τι ορμονες αυξανει αλλα μετα νιωθω σαν ντοπαρισμενη...πριν παω νιωθω σαν γαιδουρι που πεισμωνει κ δε θελει να κουνησει, αφου κ γυρισω νιωθω σαν αλογο κουρσας....

----------


## GEO_ed

καλήμερα 
είχα αρχίσει διαιτα πριν δύο εβδομάδες απο 85 τα καταφερα και πηγα 83,7
και εύχομαι την επομενη εβδομάδα να πεσω κι αλλο 
καλή προσπαθεια σε όλους να τα λεμε και μαζί απο εδω και περα.
καλημέρα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 58.7
> 
> 
> ...


Έτσι έτσι ? μόλις πιάσω περίπου το 57,5 θα αρχίσουν να παρελάζουν πάλι τα σπανακοπιτακια και τα κεϊκακια.
Ως τότε, τα κεφάλια μέσα!
ʼσε γιατί έχει ξυπνήσει μέσα μου το μανιάτικο! Χιχι?
Πάντως παιδιά δύσκολο πράγμα η συντήρηση!!!
Για πλάκα μπορείς να πάρεις πίσω τα κιλά!

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BaD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



σορρυ που θα το πω σκληρα, αλλα αν αρχισεις τα τυροπιτακια θελει πολυ μυαλο να καταλαβεις οτι θα τα ξαναπαρεις?

το να τρως σωστα για μια ζωη δεν το σκεφτεσαι?
τοσο ασχημο ειναι να τρως σπανακορυζο αντι για σπανακοπιτα

και να ριχνεις τυρι σε καμια σαλατα (κατα προτιμηση κοτατζ) αντι για τυροπιτα?

----------


## sanelaki

device ε ενταξει τωρα. το θεμα ειναι να βρεις το σωστο μετρο ωστε να τρως και καμια φορα και κατι λιγο πιο παχυντικο. αμα το φας μια φορα μεσα στη βδομαδα ((((((το ενα παχυντικο ετσι???)δεν τρεχει κατι. δεν γινεται να μην ξαναφαμε ποτε κατι λιγο πιο νοστιμο. απλα μπορουμε η πιο σπανια η σε πιο μικρη ποσοτητα

----------


## device

ετσι οπως το εθεσε μαλλον δεν ηταν το μια φορα μες τη βδομαδα

"Έτσι έτσι ? μόλις πιάσω περίπου το 57,5 θα αρχίσουν να παρελάζουν πάλι τα σπανακοπιτακια και τα κεϊκακια."


πιο πολυ μου φανηκε "θα παρω εκδικηση απ τα κεικ για τις τοσες μερες που δεν ετρωγα"

----------


## mtsek85

ο γυμναστης μου λεει, μικρη ποσοστητα αλλα οχι σε μεγαλη συχνοτητα..... δε χτειαζοναι στερησεις, αλλα ενα μετρο. Να μου πεις, ποιος θα το κανει αυτο.... αλλα οοοοκ! ολα μια ιδεα ειναι

----------


## sanelaki

χαχααχαχ... ο εκδικητης του κεικ!!!  :Smile:  καλο.

----------


## BaD

83.5 αλλα θα βαλω 84 γιατι η ζυγαρια εχει διαβαθμιση...μισοκιλου!

----------


## mtsek85

μια χαρα εισαι BAD, αντε κ στα δικα μας!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Βαd, go on!!!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by device_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι μα την σπανακόπιτα την φτιάχνω μόνη μου και ανοίγω μέχρι και το φύλο.
Χρησιμοποιώ έξτρα παρθένο ελαιόλαδο δικής μας παραγωγής και την τρώω για κυρίως γεύμα. 
Που είναι το κακό;
Μη βγάζεται κακίες ? κρίμα είναι ? !

----------


## device

αν εσυ το βλεπεις ως κακια, τοτε σταματαω εδω και δεν ξαναπανταω σε ποστ σου.

----------


## irenevaladia

Μια φορά είπες και εσύ να κάνεις το καλό ?
Συγνώμη!

----------


## mtsek85

παντως σε γενικα πλαισια τη μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια την εχουν τα ατομα που εχουν κανει επεμβασεις ! μεγαλη αποφαση αλλα τελικα σωτηρια!!!!

----------


## device

δεν το ξερω σιγουρα mtsek85 
ακομα και αυτα τα ατομα χανουν κιλα, αλλα αν δεν μαθουν σε σωστη διατροφη τα ξαναπαιρνουν

εγω 2 γνωστους μου ειδα να εχουν κανει επεμβαση , ο ενας τα πηρε πισω, ο αλλος την εκανε προσφατα και δεν ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα ακομα.

αν κατι μπορω να πω με σιγουρια ειναι οτι αλλο το να χανεις τα κιλα κι αλλο να τα κρατας μακρια σου. 
3 χρονια εδω μεσα και ειμαι στα κιλα που ημουν οταν πρωτομπηκα

----------


## mtsek85

αν παρατηρησεις κατα μεσω όρο, οι μεγαλες απώλειες απο ατομα απο το φορουμ παντως ειναι απο επεμβασεις....

σιγουρα πρεπει να μαθεις στη συνεχεια να κανεις σωστη διατροφη για να μη τα παρεις πισω.... εγω δεν εχω παραπονο, στον 1 χρονο που ειμαι μελος, εχω αποτελεσμα, μια καλο, μια μικρο.... ειχα φτασει και 80 ρε γμτ... αλλα δε κρατησα τον εαυτο μου.... θελει μεγαλη δυναμη, προσπαθεια και σταθεροτητα για να πετυχεις... εγω ειμαι απο τα ατομα που ξεμυαλιζονται ευκολα....  :Frown:

----------


## device

οι μεγαλες απωλειες ναι.
για τις σταθεροτερες δεν μπορω να αποφανθω, και ισως θα ηταν χρησιμο να διαβαζαμε καμια σχετικη ερευνα.

τι γινεται μετα τα 10 χρονια?
τα 20?

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by device_
> ετσι οπως το εθεσε μαλλον δεν ηταν το μια φορα μες τη βδομαδα
> 
> "Έτσι έτσι ? μόλις πιάσω περίπου το 57,5 θα αρχίσουν να παρελάζουν πάλι τα σπανακοπιτακια και τα κεϊκακια."
> 
> 
> πιο πολυ μου φανηκε "θα παρω εκδικηση απ τα κεικ για τις τοσες μερες που δεν ετρωγα"


καμια σχεση device, δεν κανω τον δικηγορο της απλα ειναι φιλη κ ξερω τι εννοει...μεταξυ μας ετσι μιλαμε, ομως μαγειρευει υπεροχα απο,τι φαινεται, παρολαυτα ειναι πολυ εγκρατης κ τα παει μια χαρα, ουδεμια σχεση με εκδικηση στα κεικ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
εμενα εκδικειτε η κακουργα που δεν ειμαιι κοντα να φαω οσα διαβαζω!

----------


## BaD

irene δεν ειδα οτι απαντησες ηδη στην device, εχει κοψει κκαι το τσιγαρο, μην αρπαζεστε! δυσκολο το κοψιμο κ φερνει νευρακια!
εμενα μου εμειναν τα νευρακια παροτι 1,5 χρονος εχει περασει χαχαχαχαχ φιλακια κ ειρηνη!

μτσεκ, τετη και στα δικα σας! ευχαριστω! απλα ειναι σπαστικο οταν αποφασισεις νανεβεις στη ζυγαρια να βγαζει 3 διαφορετικες ενδειξεις αναλογα που πατας, πρεπει να πατω σ εκαθορισμενο σημειο χαχαχαχ (30 ευρω ζυγαρια @@)

----------


## chocolat134

Εχω κολλησει ενω τα κανω ολα σωστα!!!!
Τα νευρα μου!!!!

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by chocolat134_
> Εχω κολλησει ενω τα κανω ολα σωστα!!!!
> Τα νευρα μου!!!!


παρε 25 τροπους να ξεκολλησεις

http://www.bodybuilders.gr/bodybuild...tid=6&recid=68

----------


## mtsek85

καλη μου bad εγω εχω βρει ενα σημειο στη ζυγαρια και ετσι παταω παντα. χιχι

αντε και στα δικα μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! περιμενω πως η Κυριακη θα μου φερει καλα αποτελεσματα!!!!! αν και μπορει να ειμαι αδιαθετη και να μου χαλασει οοοολα τα σχεδια... σνιφ σνιφ...

----------


## BaD

εμ καλυτερα μη ζυγιστεις τοτε αλλα πριν ή μετα...με την περιοδο παιζει κ 2 πανω σεμενα! μη πω 3, πιο σπανια.

Οσο για τη ζυγαρια ακομα κ οταν καταφερω να πατησω ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο δειχνει 83, 83.5 ή 84. Δε μπορουσε ναχε μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια? χαχαχαχ
Τεσπα καλη ειναι, σε εγγυμοσυνη θα πανικοβαλομαι κ δε θα τρωω πολλα εξτρα...

----------


## mtsek85

καλα γινε εσυ υποψηφια μανουλα..... και θα σε δω μετα...!!! εγω στανταρ θα πελαγωσω παντως.... το βλεπω....




> _Originally posted by BaD_
> εμ καλυτερα μη ζυγιστεις τοτε αλλα πριν ή μετα...με την περιοδο παιζει κ 2 πανω σεμενα! μη πω 3, πιο σπανια.
> 
> Οσο για τη ζυγαρια ακομα κ οταν καταφερω να πατησω ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο δειχνει 83, 83.5 ή 84. Δε μπορουσε ναχε μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια? χαχαχαχ
> Τεσπα καλη ειναι, σε εγγυμοσυνη θα πανικοβαλομαι κ δε θα τρωω πολλα εξτρα...

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by device_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chocolat134_
> Εχω κολλησει ενω τα κανω ολα σωστα!!!!
> Τα νευρα μου!!!!
> 
> ...


Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο, ο venuto εγγυηση!

----------


## BaD

αμα γινω υποψηφια μανα θα μετακομισω αθηνα παρεα με τη ζυγαρια μου, θα τους παρατησω ολους κ τη δδουλεια μου χαχαχαχ
αλλιως στο νησι με την πεθερα κ τον αντρα μου φαε φαε καηκα...
Οκ τον αντρα μου τον κοντρολαρω...την πεθερα ομως? εμενα δεν ξερω!

----------


## TETH

Θα κανεις λιστα γαμου BaD?
Μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις ζυγαριες (τουλαχιστον 3)!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

χαχαχα ηλεκτρονικες ε????

η μπορεις να βαλεις κ αυτες που καθεσαι και σου βγαζουν χαρτακι με τη διατροφη της ημερας!!  :Smile:

----------


## BaD

tote σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν 3 για να χωραω να καθομαι!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TETH

ε οχι ρε BaD δεν θα ξαναγινεις οπως ησουν, αν αυτο εννοεις!

----------


## BaD

μαλλον αυτο εννοει η πεθερα μου οταν μου λεει "μην αδυνατισεις αλλο καλη εισαι!!!" τι φοβαται αραγε μη ρεψω κ δεν κανω κορη???

Παντως εχω βρει τη λυση...τοτε στανταρ θα πηγαινω στο διατροφολογο μου...θα εχω παντα το χαρτι μαζι μου, κ οποιος παει να με μπουκωσει θα βλεπει το χαρτι. ετσι απλα! εγω δεν ξαναπαω 100 κιλα για χαρη κανενος! αλλα ουτ μπορω κ να λεω διαρκως οχι ανθρωπος ειμαι...ασε πονεμεννο θεμα τετη...

Παντως εχω να ελπιζω οτι τοτε θα εχω στρωσει μυικο συστημα ικανο να με κρατησει 9 μηνες, να καιω παραπανω μηπως κ δε παρω κιλα παραπανω απο το κανονικο...

----------


## natallia

58 μετα απο ενα τρεμοπεσμα της ζυγαριας μεταξυ 57.9 εκατσε στο 58. 
μετα απο δυο βδομαδες που δεν εχανα γραμμαριο με πολυ υπομονη και συνεπεια πηγα στο 58. κοριτσια συνεχιστε τη προσπαθεια ακομα και αν δε χανεται η ζυγαρια θα σας δικαιωσει 
φιλακια και καλο σκ 
εγω παντως θα ζυγιστω ξανα μετα απο 10 μερες.

----------


## irenevaladia

Μπράβο Ναταλάκι!!!
Φαίνεται αυτό το 58 έχει κόλλα!
Και εγώ εκεί γύρω βρίσκομαι τόσο καιρό.

----------


## natallia

δε με ενδιαφερει πια η ζυγαρια εγω σημερα το πρωι κουμπωσα το εφηβικο μου 501 νουμερο 28 ενω το 30 μου ειναι χαλαρο δε μπα να λεει οτι θελει η ζυγαρια- ψαχνω να βρω και ενα 27 που εχω σε καποια ντουλαπα θαμμενο!!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Δεν έχεις άδικο ? και εγώ παρόλο που περιμένω αύριο μεθαύριο να αδιαθετήσω ούτε καν πρήξιμο δε νιώθω!

----------


## natallia

παμε γερα θα τα καταφερουμε !!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Αμέ!!!

----------


## natallia

βασικα τωρα θελω λιγο να προσδιορισω το στοχο μου, δηλαδη αν πρεπει να αδυνατισω αλλο η οχι.......... εχω αρχισει να δεχομαι λιγες βολες απο την οικογενεια να μην αδυνατισω αλλο, αν προχωρησω θα το κανω μονο για μενα ασε που πρεπει να αγορασω καινουρια ρουχα για τη δουλεια -κοστιζουν τα ατιμα-

----------


## irenevaladia

Εγώ αυτό που θέλω είναι να έχω ένα περιθώριο.
Το 58 ήταν και είναι ο στόχος.
Αν όμως πλησιάσω το 57 θα είμαι λίγο πιο ήσυχη και θα έχω εξασφαλίσει το 58.
Απλά αυτό.

----------


## Θέληση

Ας πω και εγω τα δικα μου. Ξεκινησα σημερα πααααααλι προσπαθεια, για χιλιοστη φορα. Τεσπα,για να δουμε. Ειπα να ζυγιζομαι για αρχη καθε Δευτερα και Παρασκευη. Σημερα ημουν 65,2. Στοχος μου ειναι τα 57 κιλα. Κοριτσια συμπαρασταση! Βλεπω εχετε βρει καλο ρυθμο! Παω να βαλω τικερακι, να δω πως μπαινει...

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλή αρχή και καλή δύναμη!!!
Ο στόχος σου δεν είναι εξωπραγματικός!
Μαζί θα τα καταφέρουμε!

----------


## Θέληση

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ! Μακαρι....

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

λοιπον, το βαρος μου ηταν 88,5 ολη τη βδομαδα

σημερα που ζυγιστηκα ειμαι 87,8!!! και δευτερη μερα περιοδου! λογικα οταν τελειωσω θα δειξει και πιο κατω ε?
την αλλη Κυριακη θα δουμε αποτελεσμα......

----------


## BaD

μπραβο μτσεκακι! αυτα ειναι!

----------


## device

τωρα που ζυγιστηκα ειμαι 65.2

ισως επειδη περιμενω περιοδο.
Θα δειξει την επομενη βδομαδα....

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> καλημερα...116,7 ουφ!


καλημερα και παλι...μια εβδομαδα μετα ακομη στα ιδια...ευτυχως γιατι δεν εκανα καθολου διαιτα...το αντιθετο!
οποτε παλι καλα

116,2

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα μου σε ολους!  :Smile: 
Καλη εβδομαδα και καλο μηνα να εχουμε!  :Smile: 
Αλλο 1 κιλακι πηγε στον αγυριστο!!!  :Smile: 
Στα 93 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!(για αλκοολ...ουτε λογος! ολεεε!!)

Καλη μας δυναμη και καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια ολων!
Παμε γερα!!!
Φιλακια....

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> 01/02/2010???74.900κ
> 09/02/2010???75.600κ
> 11/02/2010???73.800κ
> 15/02/2010???73.400κ
> 22/02/2010???72.400κ


28/02/2010???72.500κ

----------


## Θέληση

Γεια σας , γεια σας ! Τι κανετε? Εγω μετρια γιατι χτες το βραδυ τα εκανα σαλατα δυστυχως. 
Παρασκευη ξεκινησα μια χαρα, Σαββατο τελεια και χθες μεχρι τις 10 το βραδυ αψογα. Ελα ομως που πηγα στο σπιτι μιας φιλης... Ρε γαμωτο ειναι φοβερο του ποσο ευκολα παρασυρομαι. Ειχαν παραγγειλει πιτσες και ειπα δεν θα φαω γιατι ειχα φαει σπιτι μου αυτα που ειχα προγραμματισει και ζητησα μονο ενα ποτηρι χυμο. Ε, στο τελος πως κατεληξα να εχω φαει 2 κομματια πιτσα, 3 σοκολατακια τεραστια , 2 ποτηρια κρασι και απειρα ξηροκαπια ουτε εγω καταλαβα... Το διαλυσαμε κατα τις 2 και γυρισα σπιτι απογοητευμενη και πολυ τσατισμενη με τον εαυτο μου... Μα δε γινεται να αποκοπω απο τον κοσμο μεχρι να χασω τα κιλα ,πως να το κανουμε??? Και θα βγω και θα ερθω αντιμετωπη με τον πειρασμο, αλλα αν δεν μαθω να αντιστεκομαι ολο στα ιδια θα γυριζω και δεν προκειται να αδυνατισω ποτε... Απογοητευση...

Λοιπον, την Παρασκευη ημουν 65,2 και ηλπιζα σημερα να δω κατι καλυτερο απο ενα 65 με μολις 200 γρ. κατω αλλα ας προσεχα... 

Σημερινο ζυγισμα λοιπον 01/03/2010 = 65 κιλα.

----------


## device

ειναι απλα θεμα συνηθειας να ξερεις πως θα φας
κι εγω θα κανα ακριβως αυτο που εκανες εσυ, αλλα το σωστο δεν ειναι να μην φας καθολου. Θα μπορουσες απλα να φας 2 κομματια πιτσας χωρις τα ξηροκαρπια και τα σοκολατακια.

ή οπως εκανε και μια αδυνατη φιλη μου, οταν παραγγελναμε πιτσες εκεινη επαιρνε μακαρονια ή πενες.

----------


## Harmony_ed

Καλησπερα, τους αγωνιστικους μου χαιρετισμους σ'ολη την παρεα ...

Λεω ν'αρχισω κ εγω καμμια διατροφη της προκοπης..μπηκε κ ανοιξη !!

Βεβαια καλα ξεκινας..το θεμα ειναι πως κρατας..ειδικα αν εχεις να χασεις καμμια 30ρια κιλα..

μαλλον ειναι θεμα ψυχικης δυναμης..

[Νεο μελος..]

----------


## Θέληση

device ετσι οπως τα λες... Αυτο θα κανω την επομενη φορα, θα φαω κατι αλλα οχι τα παντα... Δε γινεται να αποκοπουμε απο τον κοσμο μεχρι να ληξει η διαιτα, πρεπει να μπορουμε να προσαρμοζουμε το προγραμμα μας.. Harmony καλη αρχη και σε σενα! Αυτο με το πως το κρατας ειναι το ζητουμενο ολων μας!

----------


## sanelaki

ΓΕΙΑ σε ολη την παρεα!!!εριξα ενα ζυγισμα γιατι το παρασκευοσ/κ δεν προσεχα ιδιατερα. και φοβομουν μην ειχα παρει.αλλα τελικα οκ! εχασα και 200 γραμμαρια. ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γιατι ο οργανοσμος μου εχει αρχισει να ρυθμιζεται.,δεν παιρνω πλρον ανεξελεγκτα οπως πριν που σε μια μερα επαιρνα και 1,5 κιλο. επιτελους!!!

----------


## Harmony_ed

Ευχαριστω πολυ Θεληση!

Για δωστε μου βρε παιδια καμμια ιδεα...Τι κανετε εσεις? διαιτολογο, γυμναστηριο..μονες σας?

----------


## BaD

μπραβο βρε σανελακι, ειδες? ολα οκ. Αντε παμε ξανα...
Αρμονι καλωσηρθες κ καλη δυναμη!

----------


## Θέληση

Harmony εγω μονη μου το παλευω, σε διαιτολογο δεν εχω παει ποτε.. Δε με περιοριζω πολυ, μονο στα γλυκα μου εχω βαλει φρενο. Τρωω παντα κατι με το που ξυπναω, συνηθως μισο τοστ και πινω εναν καφε μονο με γαλα. Μετα δεκατιανο κατι λιγο,οπως μισο κουλουρι η ενας χυμος η ενα μικρο τυροπιτακι η μισο τοστ. Για μεσημερι παντα σαλατα με κατι σε κρεατικο η τυροκομικο και 1 φετα ψωμι. Πιο σπανια μια μεριδα λαδερο με τυρι η οσπριο η σπανακορυζο που μου αρεσει πολυ. Το κλειδι για μενα εχω παρατηρησει ειναι να αποφευγω τα πολυ συνθετα φαγητα(πχ παστιτσιο, σουφλε). Ο,τι πιο απλο, τοσο καλυτερα. Δεν τρωω σαλτσες γιατι μετα με κανουν να θελω πολυ να φαω γλυκο γλυκο, οπως και αποφευγω τα κοκκινιστα για τον ιδιο λογο. Μετα το απογευμα,ροφηματα χωρις ζαχαρη, κανεναν χυμο και φρουτα. Αν ζαλιστω το απογευμα θα φαω μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ( μαυρο εννοειται) με μια φετα τυρι κιτρινο. Και το βραδυ θα φαω κατι λιγο, οπως ενα τοστ και φρουτο ή σαλατα-αβγο-φρυγανια-φρουτο. Αν βγω εξω θα παρω 1 ποτηρι κρασι και θα προσπαθησω να πιω το μισο και να μην τσιμπολογησω αυτα που φερνουν με το κρασι. Γενικα με δυσκολευει το "εξω" καθως μπορει ευκολα να με πεταξει εκτος προγραμματος, εκει εχω επικεντρωθει αυτη τη φορα... Μετραω και θερμιδες και προσπαθω να κυμαινομαι μεταξυ 1500-1700. Απο γυμναστικη μια πηγαινω γυμναστηριο, μια οχι ,αναλογα τα κεφια, οτι μπορω κανω..Αν και το θεωρω ουσιωδες για την υγεια μας και τη γραμμη μας πιστευω πως το πρωτο που πρεπει να φτιαξουμε για να αδυνατισουμε ειναι η διατροφη μας.. Αυτα κανω εγω και οταν δεν το χαλαω με βλακειες χανω αρκετα κιλακια..

Εσυ τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις? Τους αγωνιστικους μου χαιρετισμους!!

----------


## zoinama

μονο που σκεφτομαι να ανεβω στην παλιο-ζυγαρια, παγωνω και πηγαινοντας προς αυτη κανω μια σταση στο ντουλαπι με τα καλουδια (σοκολατακια, μπισκοτακια..)
δε μπορω να ανεβω...δε θελω...δε μπορω..οχι!
εχω 15 περιττα κιλα επανω μου...δε φαινομαι 'χοντρη' οπως λεει και η μητερα μου κ ολοι γυρω μου... αλλα εγω νιωθω φαλαινα.
οντως ειμαι απο τους τυχερους ανθρωπους που δεν χαλασε το σχημα μου ουτε ειναι ανορθοδοξο λογω των κιλων μου.
κι αυτο επειδη τα εχω πολυ ομοιομορφα μαλλον.
αλλα χωρις ρουχα...εγω βλεπω κατι ασχημο στον καθρεφτη μου..εμενα!
και δε θελω να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια ουτε οταν ειμαι σε διαιτα.
τοσα χρονια διαιτα..σχεδον με λυπαμαι!

----------


## zoinama

wrea...de prepei na bgenw eksw gt otan pineis..trws kai ta skatoloidia pou sou fernoun me to poto.de prepei na kathomai mesa gt skeftomai oti prepei na xasw varos kai to to rixnw sto fai tis parigorias, de prepei na pigenw se filous gt einai alitheia pws kati tha paraggeiloune na fane kai egw na koitaw??krima eimai..
de ginetai na pigenw ekdromes gt otan pas ena triimeraki tha fas 1fora ti mera stin taverna...(oloi kseroume ti simenei auto!!)
de prepei na pigenenw sti mana mou gt olo kai kanena spitiko fagito tha kanei....ts ts ts apokleietai!
diladi na anoiksei h gh na me katapiei>??
tha [email protected]@@@xtw apo to parathyro...
re seis...sto ekswteriko yparxei ydrima gia paxysarkous..den eimai enimerwmeni..to akousa kapou feugalaia..
dld ti ginetai?mpeneis kai sou kanoun dieta?

----------


## penelope1985

Επρεπε να ζυγιστω απο χθες αλλα σημερα πηγα διαιτολογο και ημουν στα 72,3

----------


## lbp_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα το πρωί 86,4 μετά 86,5 και τώρα βράδυ που ζυγίστηκα στην αρχή 86,6 και μετά από μια σαλάτα και λίγο νερό πήγα 86,9, όμως είναι βράδυ, το πρωί ένα κιλό μείον.

----------


## BaD

Αυριο ζυγισμα στη ζυγαρια διαβαθμισης μισοκιλου, ελπιζω να μη παχυνα Θεουλη μου!
Σιγα σιγα θα επανελθω πλιζζζζζζ

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα το πρωί 86,4 μετά 86,5 και τώρα βράδυ που ζυγίστηκα στην αρχή 86,6 και μετά από μια σαλάτα και λίγο νερό πήγα 86,9, όμως είναι βράδυ, το πρωί ένα κιλό μείον.


Τελικά, παρόλο που ξαναζυγίστηκα και ήμουν 86,6, είναι από τις λίγες φορές που δεν ήμουν ένα κιλό μείον το πρωί, αλλά μόνο 200 γρ. 86,4 τώρα, δλδ κανένα χάσιμο από χτες.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλο ειναι να ζυγιζομαστε μια φορα την βδομαδα το πολυ. τοτε βλεπουμε την πραγματικη απωλεια. καθως απο μερα σε μερα μπορει να εχουμε κατακρατηση και να μην φαινεται ποσο εχουμε χασει. και μονο το αγχος που εχουμε οταν ζυγιζομαστε ανα μια ωρα ... μας και κανει να ειμαστε πιο επειρεπης σε τσιμπολογηματα. αυτο απο προσωπικη μου πειρα το λεω.. οσες φορες με ειχε πιασει αυτη η τρελα και ημουν μονιμος στην ζυγαρια αν με εβλεπα στα ιδια η παραπανω.. πηγαινα κατευθειαν στο ψυγειο να φαω....

----------


## lbp_ed

Εγώ δεν πάω στο ψυγείο αλλά δεν μπορώ να την κόψω με τίποτα αυτή τη συνήθεια. Έχω πάρα πολύ άγχος για το πόσο έχασα, όλο αυτό σκέφτομαι. Και φυσικά, μετά απογοητεύομαι. Αλλά τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι μου γίνεται. Πότε χάνω κτλ

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα ειπα να δω αν εχω κανενα αποτελεσμα, αν και κανονικα ζυγιζομαι την Κυριακη... Δυστυχως σταθερη ακομα.... αλλα ειμαι και 4η μερα αδιαθετη... Ελπιζω την Κυριακη να δω το 87 καθαρο... σνιφ σνιφ....

παντως ρε γμτ, το να εισαι συνεχεια σε μετρο για να πετυχεις ειναι ποοοολυ ψυχοφθορο.... Δλδ , στην περιπτωση μου πχ για να παω 70 κιλα, πρεπει να ειμαι 1 χρονο σε διαιτες, στερησεις και ααααααμα χασω.... δυσκολο... αυτα σκεφτομαι, απογοητευομαι και ξεφευγω....

----------


## lbp_ed

Δηλαδή η ζυγαριά δεν σε έδειξε κάποια γραμμάρια μείον; Όσο για τον ένα χρόνο, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ένας χρόνος άμα χάνεις, εγώ υπολόγιζα 4 κιλά το μήνα άρα 15 κιλά σε 4 μήνες σχεδόν.

----------


## mtsek85

ζυγιστηκα την Κυριακη και απο 88, 5 που ημουν την περασμενη βδομαδα, με εδειξε 87,6 αλλα μετα αδιαθετησα και παει το 87.... θα δω την Κυριακη που μας ερχεται τι θΑ γινει... ρε γμτ πιστευα πως αφου εκοψα τοοοοσα απο τη διατροφη που ηταν ακρος παχυντικα, θα εχανα κ κατι....

τες πα..

2 βδομαδες και συνεχιζουμε!!!!

----------


## lbp_ed

Θα τα χάσεις αφού είναι από περίοδο, θα τα χάσεις..

----------


## Θέληση

Μη σε απογοητευει, κατακρατηση ειναι.. Συνεχισε κανονικα και θα δικαιωθεις!

Εγω ζυγιστηκα στα κλεφτα σημερα και με εδειξε 64,3!! Πεταξα απο τη χαρα μου, νιωθω πολυ ωραια ηδη! Επισημο ζυγισμα τη Δευτερα ομως!

----------


## mtsek85

μακαρι....

θα σου την Κυριακη το αποτελεσμα......

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλησπέρα κοριτσάκια 
σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η πρώτη εβδομάδα και έχασα 1,4*

----------


## mtsek85

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ καραμελενια!!!! συνεχισε δυναμικα!!!!

αντε κ στα δικα μας μειον...!




> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *καλησπέρα κοριτσάκια 
> σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η πρώτη εβδομάδα και έχασα 1,4*

----------


## DEPON

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και εγωωωωωωωωω......


ειμαι παλι στα 88,5!!!

----------


## mtsek85

αποτι βλεπω ντεπονακι μου, μαζι προχωραμε τοοοοσο καιρο....

θα τα χασουμε, που θα παει!

----------


## DEPON

ειπαμε εμεις πακετακι....

και οσο σκεφτομαι που κατεβηκα με στα 82 και τα βαλαμε παλι....τα παιρνωωωωωωω!!! χαχαχαχα

δεν πειραζει...θα τα καταφερουμε, το εννοω !!

----------


## Harmony_ed

ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια...bad, κ ειδικα εσενα θεληση που μπηκες στον κοπο να μου περιγραψεις αναλυτικα τι τρως..

καλο κ ισορροπημενο μου φαινεται το προγραμμα σου.. βεβαια εσυ εισαι στο φυσιολογικο σου βαρος κ εχεις περιθωριο..αλλα προσεχε!!

εγω προσανατολιζομαι στο κλασικο - αλλα καλυτερο- μεσογειακο προτυπο διατροφης...δηλαδη..

πρωι - γαλα+δημητριακα ή 2 φ. ψωμι

μεσημερι - 3 φορες τη βδομαδα κρεας ( κοτα-ψαρι-μοσχαρι) + σαλατα+ψωμι 1 φ.

- 2 φορες λαδερο (σπανακορυζο, λαχανορυζο, φασολακια κτλ)+τυρι + 1φ. ψωμι

- 1 φορα οσπρια+σαλατα +ψωμι

- 1 φορα μακαρονια με μανιταρια ή κοκκινη σαλτσα / ή πατατες (γιαχνι, πατατοσαλατα κλπ)+ σαλατα

βραδυ - σαλατα + πρωτεινη (τυρι,τονο,αυγο βραστο,cottage...) .το ψωμι εγω το βραδυ το αποφευγω γιατι μου προκαλει πρηξιμο..! αλλα 1φ it's ok.

ενδιαμεσα- 3-4 φρουτα ή κανα κριτσινι

ξερω δεν λεω κατι καινουργιο αλλα δυστυχως θαυματα δεν γινονται...αν θες να αδυνατισεις υγιεινα!

επισης ξεκινησα περπατημα... στην παραλια της θεσσαλονικης..περιπου 3 φορες τη βδομαδα...χαλαρα

αυτα...βεβαια λιγο ζοριζομαι οταν καταφθανουν στο γραφειο τυποπιτακια, σπανακοπιτακια,γλυκακια κτλ Δεν ξερω πως αλλα το χερι μου 

απλωνεται αυτοματα...ασυνειδητα...δεν το καταλαβαινω .. χεχεχεε αυτο μενει να ελεγξω τωρα γιατι ειναι η Αχιλλειος πτερνα μου!! 

πρεπει να παιρνω περι τις 400-500 θερμιδες απο αυτα τα χαζοτσιμπολογηματα

Ευχομαι σε ολες μας καλη επιτυχια - την οποια θεωρω σιγουρη!

----------


## BaD

μια χαρα η μεσογειακη διατροφη! οι μεσογειακες κρεπαλες πως κοβονται...(αυτη ειναι αλλη διαιτα που παχαινει  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) Απο αυριο αρχιζω κ γω μεσογειακα κ σιγουρα! αργα κ σταθερα!
Μτσεκακι φαε κ συ βρε παιδι μου παραπανω, αφου κοβεις κ δε χανεις καλο μου! ταχουμε ξαναπει απειρες φορες τι συμβαινει οταν τρως λιγο...

----------


## irenevaladia

58.2

----------


## irenevaladia

58.2

----------


## irenevaladia

Συγνώμη για τα απανωτά πόστ.
Εξακολουθώ να έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το ιντερνετ και στο μόνο που μπαίνει με τερααααααααααααααααααστια δυσκολία είναι αυτή η ιστοσελίδα!

----------


## Θέληση

Καλημερα!! Αν και ειπα να ζυγιζομαι καθε Δευτερα δεν αντεχω και ζυγιζομαι σχεδον καθημερινα. Σημερα λοιπον ειμαι 64! Παει το πρωτο κιλο, πολυ ευκολα θα ελεγα, εμειναν αλλα 7! Σιγα σιγα θελω να το κοψω το καθημερινο ζυγισμα , ισως λιγο αργοτερα που τα κιλα θα πεφτουν πιο δυσκολα..

----------


## irenevaladia

Θέληση καλή συνέχεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Θέληση

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ! Και σε εσενα το ιδιο ευχομαι, αν και εισαι σε αποσταση αναπνοης! Εχουμε και τον ιδιο στοχο.. Αληθεια απο ποσα κιλα ξεκινησες?

----------


## irenevaladia

Ξεκίνησα από 66-67 κάπου εκεί.
Έφτασα και μέχρι 57,4 αλλά πολύ δύσκολο πράγμα η συντήρηση.
Πιο δύσκολο από το να χάσεις.
Τώρα προσπαθώ μήπως μπορέσω να πάω πάλι στο 57,5.
Και τα 58 καλά είναι ? δε θέλω υπερβολές, θέλω όμως 1 φορά τη βδομάδα να μπορώ να το ρίξω λίγο έξω.
Όχι υπερβολές γιατί έχω και θέμα με το στομάχι μου και δε το σηκώνει.
Να είμαι όμως πιο ξένοιαστη.
Καλή καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!

----------


## Θέληση

Ναι η συντηρηση ειναι πολυ δυσκολη γι αυτο τα τελευταια κιλα ειναι καλο να χανονται πολυ πολυ αργα... Εγω εχω σκοπο να φτασω μεχρι τα 60 σχετικα γρηγορα , σε κανεναν μηνα δηλαδη και μετα μεχρι τα 57 να χανω το πολυ 500 γραμμαρια την εβδομαδα κι ας μου παρει οσο θελει.. Ετσι μετα στη συντηρηση δε θα νιωθω οτι αλλαζει κατι δραματικα... Και εσυ μην πιεζεσαι πολυ, βαλε ενα ευρυ πλανο, εξαλλου φανταζομαι μια χαρα θα εισαι και ετσι! κΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Θέληση_
> Καλημερα!! Αν και ειπα να ζυγιζομαι καθε Δευτερα δεν αντεχω και ζυγιζομαι σχεδον καθημερινα. Σημερα λοιπον ειμαι 64! Παει το πρωτο κιλο, πολυ ευκολα θα ελεγα, εμειναν αλλα 7! Σιγα σιγα θελω να το κοψω το καθημερινο ζυγισμα , ισως λιγο αργοτερα που τα κιλα θα πεφτουν πιο δυσκολα..


*κι εγω καθε μερα ζυγίζομαι, χιχι 
αλλα εχω φτασει πλεον στο σημείο που οταν βλέπω καποια ημερα την ζυγαρια ανεβασμένη δεν απογοητευομαι,
μου δινει κουραγιο το καθημερινό ζυγισμα και με κανει να μαθαίνω τον εαυτο μου, γιατι οπως σας εχω πει τωρα προσπαθώ μονη μου, όταν αρχισω με την διαιτολόγο μου και τον ενδοκρινολόγο μου ΙΣΩΣ σταματήσω το καθημερινό ζύγισμα :P*

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Θέληση_
> Ναι η συντηρηση ειναι πολυ δυσκολη γι αυτο τα τελευταια κιλα ειναι καλο να χανονται πολυ πολυ αργα... Εγω εχω σκοπο να φτασω μεχρι τα 60 σχετικα γρηγορα , σε κανεναν μηνα δηλαδη και μετα μεχρι τα 57 να χανω το πολυ 500 γραμμαρια την εβδομαδα κι ας μου παρει οσο θελει.. Ετσι μετα στη συντηρηση δε θα νιωθω οτι αλλαζει κατι δραματικα... Και εσυ μην πιεζεσαι πολυ, βαλε ενα ευρυ πλανο, εξαλλου φανταζομαι μια χαρα θα εισαι και ετσι! κΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!


*4 κιλάκια σε ενα μηνα ειναι μια χαρά, αντιστοιχεί σε ενα κιλο την εβδομάδα*

----------


## irenevaladia

Θέληση σε ευχαριστώ! Από τέλη Ιουλίου ξεκίνησα.
karamela Εγώ ζυγίζομαι τα πρωινά όταν στομαχάκια και εντεράκια είναι άδεια? χιχι

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> Θέληση σε ευχαριστώ! Από τέλη Ιουλίου ξεκίνησα.
> karamela Εγώ ζυγίζομαι τα πρωινά όταν στομαχάκια και εντεράκια είναι άδεια? χιχι


*κι εγώ 
δεν αλλάζει η ψυχολογία σου έτσι?
δεν σκέφτεσαι "Πάμε ΓΕΡΑ" ?*

----------


## irenevaladia

Εμένα με βοηθά και στον προγραμματισμό της wc.
Αν δε δουλέψει σωστά ο οργανισμός ? γι τιμωρία ? δεν έχει ζύγισμα ? χιχι

----------


## Θέληση

Καραμελιτσα ετσι τα σκεφτομαι, ελπιζω και να τα κανω κιολας! Ως προς το ζυγισμα ισως να θελουμε την επιβεβαιωση για να παρουμε μπρος για αλλη μια μερα , αλλα καμια φορα κολλαει η ζυγαρια και μας σπανε τα νευρα.. Εκει ειναι που θελει ωριμη σκεψη! Και εγω πρωι πρωι ζυγιζομαι νηστικη και μετα την τουαλετα! Τα βραδια αν τυχει ποτε να ζυγιστω θα με δειξει περιπου 1 κιλο πανω! Φιλακιαααα

----------


## BaD

Καλημερες κ απο δω!
μετα το πρωινο κ την τουαλετα, 84 χωρις να παιζει η ζυγαρια, αλλα επειδη εχει τη διαβαθμιση μισοκιλου επιφυλασσομαι, ισως ναναι 84.5! 83.5 αποκλειεται χεχε

Σημερα αρχιζω σωστη διατροφη με ενα παλιο διαιτολογιο που θα εμπλουτισω αναλογα με την ορεξη μου να φαω...
Θα προσπαθησω ολα τα εξτρα να τα τρωω τις ωρες γυρω απο την προπονηση, cheat meals κτλ!
Τετη θα ζυγιστω αυριο αισιως κ στο νησι κ αν θες "παμε κοντρα" αφου θα κανουμε περιπου τα ιδια!

----------


## TETH

Χαχαχααχαχαχ ρε φιλεναδα εδω εχω φαει τη σκονη σου, 
τι κοντρες να κανουμε...παρ' ολα αυτα...
ειμαι ΜΕΣΑ!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sanelaki

αντε μπαντ ξεκιναπαλι δυναμικα κοριτσαρα μου.... δειξε εσυ στη ζυγαρια με τη διαβαθμιση ποιος κανονιζει τη διαβαθμιση!!!!

----------


## BaD

Τι λες βρε τετη! ηρθες στην παρεα κα ρχισες νηστειες κ εχασες τα 5 κιλα που προσπαθω να χασω εγω, σενα μηνα!
Με παρακινεις, αν θες ζυγιζομαστε αυριο στην ζυγαρια που θα ζυγιζομαστε γενικα κ αρχιζουμε! Θα γραφουμε μια φορα τη βδομαδα ιδια μερα στην ιδια ζυγαρια ποσο ειμαστε...καλοο?

----------


## mtsek85

θελω κ εγω ναα ρχισω να μετραω αντιστροφααααααα

εχω 2 ζυγαριες και οι 2 με δειχνουν το ιδιοοοοοο σνιφ

δεν εχω παρει ομως!! καλο κ αυτο... απο το τιποτα...

----------


## TETH

Ok ΒaD, ειμαι μεσα!
Εγω ετσι κι αλλιως μια ζυγαρια εχω.
Αυριο ζυγιζομαστε!
Καθε Παρασκευη θα ζυγιζομαστε δλδ.
Εγω ζυγιζομαι παντα πρωι νυστικη, και με τα εσωρουχα.

----------


## karamela_ed

να ρωτήσω κάτι μπορει να ειναι βλακεία, αφού υπάρχουν αρκετα ατομα που ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε ημέρα γιατι δεν κανουμε ενα θεματακι με θέμα καθημερινό ζύγισμα?ασχετα απο το εβδομαδιαιο?

----------


## mtsek85

σε τετοιο θεματακι θα γκρινιαζω συνεχειαααα αυτο ειναι σιγουρο...
και θα υπαρχει απογοητευση, γιατι δε θα ειναι σωστα τα αποτελεσματα....




> _Originally posted by karamela_
> να ρωτήσω κάτι μπορει να ειναι βλακεία, αφού υπάρχουν αρκετα ατομα που ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε ημέρα γιατι δεν κανουμε ενα θεματακι με θέμα καθημερινό ζύγισμα?ασχετα απο το εβδομαδιαιο?

----------


## karamela_ed

εδώ γκρινιάζουμε στο εβδομαδιαίο :P
εγώ το είπα επειδή ειμαστε πολλές που ζυγιζόμαστε καθημερινα

----------


## Θέληση

Καραμελιτσα εγω λεω να μην ποσταρουμε τοσο ψυχαναγκαστικα θεματα, ειναι σαιτ διατροφικων διαταρραχων και ολοι μας λιγο πολυ εχουμε τις εμμονες μας, γι αυτο ας μην το εξελισσουμε.. Αν θελουμε ας γραφουμε εδω και το πιο συχνο ζυγισμα κι ας μην ειναι και εβδομαδιαιο ακριβως, τι πειραζει.. Ετσι λεω..

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα. Σημερα επιτελους μετα απο μια βδομαδα επεσα απο τα 71,6 στα 70,8

----------


## karamela_ed

οκ κανενα πρόβλημα εγω το σκεφτηκα για να μην κανουμε μπαχαλο αυτο το θεμα  :Wink: 

Πηνελοπίτσα μπράβο, άλλο λίγοκαι θα αλλαξεις και δεκαδα  :Big Grin:

----------


## nera

Κορίτσια,το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι λίγο ψυχοφθόρο.Δεν είναι κι έγκυρο.Έχει τρελλές αυξομειώσεις,όσο το 'κανα ένιωθα ότι τρελλάθηκαν τα μάτια μου.Μια κάτω και χαιρόμουν,μια πάνω κι αναρωτιόμουν τι έφαγα και ανέβηκε

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by TETH_
> Ok ΒaD, ειμαι μεσα!
> Εγω ετσι κι αλλιως μια ζυγαρια εχω.
> Αυριο ζυγιζομαστε!
> Καθε Παρασκευη θα ζυγιζομαστε δλδ.
> Εγω ζυγιζομαι παντα πρωι νυστικη, και με τα εσωρουχα.


Οκ Τετακι αυριο ζυγισμα. Θαμαι Αθηνα οποτε παλι στην ιδια ζυγαρια...διαβαθμισης μισοκιλου!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> οκ κανενα πρόβλημα εγω το σκεφτηκα για να μην κανουμε μπαχαλο αυτο το θεμα 
> 
> Πηνελοπίτσα μπράβο, άλλο λίγοκαι θα αλλαξεις και δεκαδα


Να'σαι καλα! Ελπιζω μεχρι την Δευτερα να εχω πεσει...

----------


## sanelaki

αχ κοριτσια.. τσεναχωριεμαι.. ελεισα 2 μηνες προσπαθειας και εχασα τον πρωτο 5,5 και τον δευτετο μονο 2,5. μα γιατι τετοια πτωση? στενοχωριεμαι...ειναι λιγο 2 κιλα..

----------


## lbp_ed

Έτρωγες ζαμπονοτυροπιτάκια γι'αυτό. Δεν θέλεις "συμβουλές" τώρα;

----------


## Esprit

μαρια προσεχε... μονο αυτο σου λεω προσεχε... γιατι εχω ετοιμο ολοκληρο αφιερωμα για παρτη σου... κανονισε θα γινεις διασημη... μη με τσιγκλας παραπανω να χαρεις... απο την μια σε λυπαμαι και απο την αλλη ξυνεσαι συνεχεια... για να μην βγουν λοιπον στην φορα τα ζαμπονοκασεροπιτακια σου και ολα τα αλλα απλα μη με τσιγκλας...

----------


## lbp_ed

ʼκου να σου πω κοπέλα μου, βρες κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθείς και όχι μαζί μου το κατάλαβες; Οι κακίες σου αλλού εκτός κι αν είσαι χαζή που δεν καταλαβαίνεις πράγμα που δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου. ΔΕΝ σε ενόχλησα, μην ξεσπάς πάνω μου τις κακίες σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Esprit

μαρια σημερα που διαβαζα τα ποστ σου ειδα οτι πολλες φορες κατεκρινες τον κοσμο για το τι ετρωγε ποσο ετρωγε πως ετρωγε γτ ετρωγε η γτ δεν ετρωγε... απο που κι ως που θεωρεις οτι εσυ μπορεις να κρινεις και να κατακρινεις τον καθενα αλλα οταν ερθει η σειρα σου να κριθεις τα παιρνεις και αρχιζεις και διαολοστελνεις κοσμο?

----------


## lbp_ed

Πότε έκρινα εγώ τον κόσμο; Δείξε μου ποστ

----------


## Esprit

μην μου αγχωνεσαι και σου εχω ετοιμασει ολοκληρο αφιερωμα σου λεω... οχι ενα ποστ ουτε δυο ουτε 3... απλα περιμενω να με φτασεις στα ορια μου παλι...

----------


## lbp_ed

Κοπέλα μου, άντε τράβα κάνε τίποτα άλλο δεν έχεις με τι άλλο να ασχοληθείς; Γιατί να φοβηθώ τα ποστ σου κανείς δεν ασχολείται μαζί σου ή μαζί μου, άλλη όρεξη δεν είχε ο κόσμος να δει τι έφαγα. Και εκτός δίαιτας μάλιστα. ΈΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Esprit

κι ομως σε πληροφορω οτι με την δυσκολη οικονομικη κριση εισαι οτι πιο αστειο μπορει να βρει κανεις για να περασει ευχαριστα η ωρα του! με το συμπαθειο κιολας ε! μη παρεξηγηθουμε κιολας! ΞΕρεις τι μου κανει εντυπωση? Οτι ολη την ωρα λες οτι κανεις διαιτα και καθε φορα που σε πιανει καποιος αδιαβαστη τελικα λες οτι δεν κανεις διαιτα! με χεις μπερδεψει λιγο... ειμαι και χαζη καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

θαλεουμε να δουμε, γιατι μονιμος παραπονιεσαι οτι κανεις διαιτα δεν χανεις. παρα φταινε τα χαπια σου.
εγω θα ημουν πολυ περιεργη να δω τι τρως, μπας και καταλαβω!

----------


## lbp_ed

Για το καλοκαίρι δεν μιλάμε τώρα; Τότε μία έκανα δίαιτα μία δεν έκανα. Όσο για τώρα, κάνω 6 μέρες δίαιτα και μία μέρα τρώω. ʼμα βάλεις μόνο αυτές τις μέρες που τρώω, ναι θα φανεί σαν να τρώω πολύ. Αλλά είσαι και πολύ κατίνα ρε παιδάκι μου.

----------


## Esprit

το ξερω... αλλα τι να κανω δεν ειχα κατι να κανω σημερα...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Για το καλοκαίρι δεν μιλάμε τώρα; Τότε μία έκανα δίαιτα μία δεν έκανα. Όσο για τώρα, κάνω 6 μέρες δίαιτα και μία μέρα τρώω. ʼμα βάλεις μόνο αυτές τις μέρες που τρώω, ναι θα φανεί σαν να τρώω πολύ. Αλλά είσαι και πολύ κατίνα ρε παιδάκι μου.


6 μερες???? καπου αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχες πει πως κανεις εναμιση μηνα διαιτα...

και καπου αλλου πως μια μερα εκανες διαιτα 900 θερμιδων.. την αλλη μερα 1400 θερμιδες και πηρες βαρος.. και την επομενη εφαγες κανονικα

----------


## Esprit

Ζωη μη χαλας σαλιο πουλακι μου... ειπαμε τα εχω ολα μαζεμενα! :P

----------


## lbp_ed

σε ενάμιση μήνα εννοώ ότι 6 μέρες κάνω δίαιτα 1 μέρα δεν κάνω. Αυτό εννοούσα. Όσο για τις 1400 θερμίδες, τόσες κάνω απλά μια μέρα έτυχε να τις μειώσω.

----------


## sanelaki

ρε μαρια.. ναι το εγραψα για να μου πουνε τη γνωμη τους. αν εχουν εντοπισει καποιο λαθος . ακι αν οχι να πουν κατι μηπως το εντοπισω μονη μου. εσυ δεν με βοηθησες με τη βλακεια που πεταξες γιατι το ειπες ισα ισα για να ξανααρχισει καυγας. αν θες βοηθα. αν δεν θες ομως καλυτερα κλειστο. ειναι οντως φορουμ υποστηριξης και αυτο περιμενω να δω απο τιις κοπελες. ακιαα αν εχω κανει μαλακιες και εχω φαει κασεροπιτακια ας μου το πουν και θα ζηττησω και συγμνωμη απο τον εαυτο μου ο μως!

----------


## Esprit

χαχαχαχαχαχα ρε σανελακι αληθεια τωρα πες μου οτι πηρες σοβαρα αυτο που ειπε!

----------


## lbp_ed

Οκ, αφού εσύ θες κριτές κάτσε και άκου τα, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα σου επιτεθούν. Έχει βάλει η ζωή στόχαστρο εμένα και βρήκε και υποστηριχτές. Αλλά μη μου λες εμένα κλείστο και έχε χάρη που είσαι μικρή αλλιώς θα σου λεγα εγώ.

----------


## Esprit

τι μικρο μωρε 26 χρονων γαιδαρα εισαι ελεος μικρο και μικρο αλλες κοπελες εχουνε σπιτικο και παιδακια στην ηλικια σου και συ καθεσαι και κλαιγεσαι σαν παιδακι του νηπιαγωγειου!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## lbp_ed

ποιός είπε ότι εγώ είμαι μικρή μωρή π...;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Οκ, αφού εσύ θες κριτές κάτσε και άκου τα, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα σου επιτεθούν. Έχει βάλει η ζωή στόχαστρο εμένα και βρήκε και υποστηριχτές. Αλλά μη μου λες εμένα κλείστο και έχε χάρη που είσαι μικρή αλλιώς θα σου λεγα εγώ.


ναι δεν ειχα αλλη δουλεια να κανω απο να επιτιθομαι σε εσενα!

αλλα δεν μπορω να ακουω καποιον να παρονιεται πως φταινε τα χαπια που δεν χανει και οχι αυτα που χλαπακιαζει.
τοτε ναι θα του τα πω χυμα μπας και ανοιξει τα ματια του... γι αυτο υπαρχει το φορουμ αυτο μαρια αν εχει καταλαβει καλα, αλλα ειπαμε εισαι περιορισμενης ευθυνης μαλλον..

το φορουμ ειναι εδω για να σε βοηθανε οι χρηστες του να κανεις μια σωστη διατροφη, οχι για να σε επικροτουν να κανεις συνεχως ατασθαλιες.

----------


## sanelaki

αν θες να ξερεις οταν με εκριναν οπως λες και εσυ και ολους τους εβριζα δεν καταφερα να χασω τιποτα. τωρα με τα παιδια εδω.. οποτε δεν ειμαι καλα, οποτε κανω λαθος, οποτε ξεφευγω η απλα οποτε εχω ναγκη να μιλησω με "κρινουν".μονο που δεν ειναι κριτικη αλλα αγαπη να σου πει ο αλλος.. εμ ρε σανελ και εσυ.. τα τσακισες τοτε. πςσ να χασεις? βλεπεις το λαθος που μονος σου δεν το βλεπεις

----------


## lbp_ed

Ενώ εσύ δεν χλαπάκιαζες για να φτάσεις τα 119 κιλά! Και μετά τα έχασες μόνο με εγχείρηση! Σε πείραξε η δίαιτα που κάνω εγώ και μερικές φορές έτρωγα, ούτε ξέρω τι σε πειράζει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> ποιός είπε ότι εγώ είμαι μικρή μωρή π...;


μπραβο συγχαρητηρια! χερομαι για την διαδωγη σου και για το πως σε μεγαλωσαν οι γονεις σου που σε εκαναν να μιαλς ετσι.

ευχομαι με τα τοσα ριπορτ που εχεις φαει να σε διαγραψει μια και καλη ο διαχειριστης.

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> αν θες να ξερεις οταν με εκριναν οπως λες και εσυ και ολους τους εβριζα δεν καταφερα να χασω τιποτα. τωρα με τα παιδια εδω.. οποτε δεν ειμαι καλα, οποτε κανω λαθος, οποτε ξεφευγω η απλα οποτε εχω ναγκη να μιλησω με "κρινουν".μονο που δεν ειναι κριτικη αλλα αγαπη να σου πει ο αλλος.. εμ ρε σανελ και εσυ.. τα τσακισες τοτε. πςσ να χασεις? βλεπεις το λαθος που μονος σου δεν το βλεπεις


Εσένα μπορεί να στα κάνουν από αγάπη, εμένα πάντως όχι! Γι'αυτό άστο καλύτερα, οκ?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by lbp_
> Ενώ εσύ δεν χλαπάκιαζες για να φτάσεις τα 119 κιλά! Και μετά τα έχασες μόνο με εγχείρηση! Σε πείραξε η δίαιτα που κάνω εγώ και μερικές φορές έτρωγα, ούτε ξέρω τι σε πειράζει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει!


μα το εχω πει κοπελα μου
πως γι αυτο παχυνα, εφταιγε το οτι ετρωγα οχι ο θυροειδης μου. τον θυροειδη μου τον ειχα για δικαιολογια.

με ακουσες ποτε να παραπονιεμαι πως παχυνα απο τον αερα ?????????

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> ευχομαι με τα τοσα ριπορτ που εχεις φαει να σε διαγραψει μια και καλη ο διαχειριστης.


Εγώ πως μεγάλωσα που βρίζω ή ο άλλος που είναι αφού φέρεται έτσι;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και επειδη νομιζεις οτι η επεμβαση αδυνατιζει.. σοτκξαναλεω η επεμβαση απο μονη της δεν κανει τπτ.
αν εγω δεν προσεχω τι τρωω γιατι μπορω να φαω και εγω ζαμπονοκασεροπιτακια, πιστες, πατατακια, ποσοτητες τοστ και μακαροναδες. δεν το κανω ομως γι αυτο και αδυνατιζω αν ετρωγα αυτα δεν θα εχανα


αλλα ξεχασα ειμαε εχεις μυαλο εμβρυου μαλλον και δεν καταλαβαινεις τι λεμε εδω μεσα

----------


## Esprit

ζωη εγω εχω μια ξαδερφη που ειχε φτασει 150 κιλα και οταν εκανα χειρουργειο και ηρθε να με δει ειπε στην κυρια στο διπλα κρεβατι οταν δεν παχυνε απο το φαγητο!! 150 κιλα απο τι ακριβως τα εβαλε δεν καταλαβα!! βεβαια τωρα εχει φτασει 60 κιλα με διαιτα και μπραβο της! οχι σα μερικους μερικους...

----------


## Esprit

Ζωη μη θιγεις τα εμβρυα!! εβλεπα ενα ντοκιμαντερ προχθες σε πληροφορω τα εμβρυα εχουνε απιστευτες ικανοτητες!

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> και επειδη νομιζεις οτι η επεμβαση αδυνατιζει.. σοτκξαναλεω η επεμβαση απο μονη της δεν κανει τπτ.
> αν εγω δεν προσεχω τι τρωω γιατι μπορω να φαω και εγω ζαμπονοκασεροπιτακια, πιστες, πατατακια, ποσοτητες τοστ και μακαροναδες. δεν το κανω ομως γι αυτο και αδυνατιζω αν ετρωγα αυτα δεν θα εχανα
> 
> 
> αλλα ξεχασα ειμαε εχεις μυαλο εμβρυου μαλλον και δεν καταλαβαινεις τι λεμε εδω μεσα


Ναι αλλά όσοι κάνουν την εγχείρηση αδυνατίζουν... Οπότε ράφτο στόμα σου.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναι αδυνατιζουν γιατι κανουν και προσπαθεια πρωσοπικη ομως. οχι ως δια μαγειας.

πραγματικ απορω πως περασες στο παντεπιστημιο με τετοιο μυαλο.
ρε μπας και το εκαψες απο το πολυ διαβασμα? δεν εξηγειτε διαφορετικα

----------


## sanelaki

τωρα σοβαρολογεις? αντι να της πεις και μπραβο που εχει χασει τοοοοσα κιλα της τη λες κιολας? ευτυχως που δεν εχεις τοσα να χασεις να λες

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

βρε σανελακι εδψ οταν ημουν 119 γυρισε το ζωον και μου ειπε..

ε καλα δεν ειμαι και πανω απο 100 κιλα για να ανυσηχω 
χαχαχαχαχα και απο τοτε εγω εχω χασει 30 κιλα .. και αυτη μολις 3!!! να δω οταν την ηεπερασω τι θα λεει

----------


## Esprit

δεν νομιζω οτι η Ζωη εχει αναγκη απο τα μπραβο μιας ανικανης να χασει μισο κιλο και να κανει μια σωστη διατροφη για ενα μηνα.... η Ζωη κανει την προσπαθεια της και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι κατι παραπανω απο εμφανη...

----------


## sanelaki

λοιπον αρκετα τωρα. ας βουμε απο αυτα τα τοπικ γιατι ειναι ασχετα. και τα κατακεουργησαμε παλι..χαχαχαχα

----------


## lbp_ed

> _Originally posted by Esprit_
> δεν νομιζω οτι η Ζωη εχει αναγκη απο τα μπραβο μιας ανικανης να χασει μισο κιλο και να κανει μια σωστη διατροφη για ενα μηνα.... η Ζωη κανει την προσπαθεια της και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι κατι παραπανω απο εμφανη...


Εσένα σου πα τόσα, μυαλό δεν βάζεις. Ε άι στο δ.. λοιπόν και παράτα μας ήσυχους!

----------


## Esprit

Ζωη και σανελακι γραφτε στο αλλο τοπικ γτ ενοχλουμε εδω κριμα ειναι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω στο αλλο της απαντησα... εσεις συνεχιζετε εδω :P

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> αχ κοριτσια.. τσεναχωριεμαι.. ελεισα 2 μηνες προσπαθειας και εχασα τον πρωτο 5,5 και τον δευτετο μονο 2,5. μα γιατι τετοια πτωση? στενοχωριεμαι...ειναι λιγο 2 κιλα..


λοιπόν για να μην νευριάσω προσπερνάω ολα τα υπόλοιπα ποστ και απανταω  :Wink: 

SAnelaki σκέψου το σαν σύνολο οτι μεσα σε 2 μήνες εχασες 8 κιλά, ειναι μια χαρα, οπότε δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημο οσο νομίζεις, ισα ισα  :Smile:

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by Esprit_
> Ζωη μη θιγεις τα εμβρυα!! εβλεπα ενα ντοκιμαντερ προχθες σε πληροφορω τα εμβρυα εχουνε απιστευτες ικανοτητες!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  οντως οντως! ζωη ντροπη! τστσ ουτε ιχνος σεβασμου  :Big Grin:  καλα εχω λυθει,
κοριτσια εκει που πηγα να "φωναξω" οτι κακως σπαταλατε ενεργεια τελικα αρχισα να γελαω...
εχω κ καλα νεα για το αμαξακι μου κ δεν εχω σκοπο να χαλασω τη διαθεση μου  :Smile:  :Smile:  esprit μηπως αλλη φοβεριζες (την θεια μου) κ αλλη φοβηθηκε? (αυτη που με ειχε τρακαρει!)
Παντως ευχαριστω απο καρδιας με κανατε κ γελασα επιτελους! κ μου φερατε κ γουρι που σας τα ειπα το μεσημερι...ναστε καλα κοριτσια!
Οχι για τη διαιτα, που κ σαυτη μεχετε βοηθησει απιστευτα! κυριως για την καλη παρεα!

----------


## BaD

σανελ ελα να τσακωωθουμε που εχω νευρακια που θαδιαθετησω κ που με τσιτωσες κι αλλο που παραπονιεσαι για 8 κιλα! οντως φοβερη πτωση....βαρους! οχι απωλειας! αχ αχ αχ αχ θα σας φαω...χειροτερες απο μενα ειστε, πατε καλα κ στεναχωριεστε!
Τετη σου βρηκα παρεα! σανελ απο εκει η Τετη!!! εχει χασει μονο 5 κιλα σενα μηνα κ ειναι να σκασει το κοριτσι...
τςτςτ προβληματα ο κοσμος ε χεχεεχ φιλακια κοπελες κ η προσκληση για τσακωμο ισχυει...(αστειευομαι ε απλα ειναι της μοδας αυτο τον καιρο η ατακα!)

----------


## sanelaki

XAXAXAXAX ...ΑΡΕ μπαντ ελιωσα και εγω!!ξερεις τι μωρε? το ξερω οτι σαν συνολο ειναι το τλειο.. απλα φοβαμαι γιατι αν συνεχισω να χανω 2,5 το μηνα δεν 8α φτασω το στοχο μου τη χρονικη περιοδο που υπολογιζα. γιατι υπολογιαζα 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα... καραμελιτσα μου. το ειδα και εγω το 8. ομως βλεπω οτι και τωρα που τελιωσε ο μηνας και ισοσταθμηστικαν τα παραπανω κιλα του πρωτου μηνα με του δευτερου δεν συνεχιζω με ενα μεσαιο ρυθμο..αλλα με του δευτερου μηνα. μηπως σας εμπλεξα? γιαιτ μπερδευτηκα και εγω λιγο!

----------


## mtsek85

μη μου παραπονιεστε..... Μια χαρουλα τα πατε!!!! ΑΝΤΕ τωρα!!!

----------


## sanelaki

μτσεκ μην μου θυμωνεις...ειμαι μικρο και ανυπομονο!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα κοριστια!!!! αντε ελατε τσατ να τα πουμε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mtsek85

καλε δε θυμωσα!!!! δεν ειμαι απο αυτες... χιχιχ

εγω να δεις ποοοοσο ανυπομονο ειμαι.... ουφ!!!




> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> μτσεκ μην μου θυμωνεις...ειμαι μικρο και ανυπομονο!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> XAXAXAXAX ...ΑΡΕ μπαντ ελιωσα και εγω!!ξερεις τι μωρε? το ξερω οτι σαν συνολο ειναι το τλειο.. απλα φοβαμαι γιατι αν συνεχισω να χανω 2,5 το μηνα δεν 8α φτασω το στοχο μου τη χρονικη περιοδο που υπολογιζα. γιατι υπολογιαζα 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα... καραμελιτσα μου. το ειδα και εγω το 8. ομως βλεπω οτι και τωρα που τελιωσε ο μηνας και ισοσταθμηστικαν τα παραπανω κιλα του πρωτου μηνα με του δευτερου δεν συνεχιζω με ενα μεσαιο ρυθμο..αλλα με του δευτερου μηνα. μηπως σας εμπλεξα? γιαιτ μπερδευτηκα και εγω λιγο!



 *Καλημέρα κοριτσάκι μου, όχι δεν με μπέρδεψες καταλαβα τί λες, κάνε λίγο υπομονή, παντα ο καθε οργανισμός αργα η γρήγορα θα κολλήσει για καποιο χρονικό διαστημα, μην εισαι χαζούλι και μην στεναχωριέσαι θα δεις που θα παρεις φορα παλι και δεν θα σε φτάνουμε*

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> Τετη σου βρηκα παρεα! σανελ απο εκει η Τετη!!! εχει χασει μονο 5 κιλα σενα μηνα κ ειναι να σκασει το κοριτσι...



Ναααααα τα μας, παλι εγω θα την πληρωσω!:P:P:P
χμμμμ...5.3 για την ακριβεια!

----------


## mtsek85

ελα που εχεις και παραπονοοοοοοοοοο τετακι μου!!!

μια χαρουλα τα πας!

----------


## TETH

οχι ρε mtsekaki μου δεν το ειπα με παραπονο!
Για ποιαααααααααα με περασες? χιχιχι

----------


## mtsek85

χαχα!!!!

ελπιζω Κυριακη που ειναι η δικη μου μερα να ειμαι μειον εστω κ μισο κιλακι.... παντως απο ποντους ειμαι οκ!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BaD

χεχε μπραβο βρε κοριτσια σα να ζωντανεψαμε σημερα, με την καλη εννοια!

----------


## penelope1985

-300 γρ

----------


## BaD

α εδω ειναι το τοπικ ζυγισματος μπερδευτηκα...
Τετη ζυγιστηκα κ γω 84, φαγωμενη, ντυμενη στη ζυγαριια διαβαθμισης μισοκιλου...στα ειπα κ σταλλο τοπικ  :Big Grin: 
ας καταγραφει κ δω κ σε μια βδομαδα ελπιζω στα 82, σοβαρευομαι απο σημερα!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> αχ κοριτσια.. τσεναχωριεμαι.. ελεισα 2 μηνες προσπαθειας και εχασα τον πρωτο 5,5 και τον δευτετο μονο 2,5. μα γιατι τετοια πτωση? στενοχωριεμαι...ειναι λιγο 2 κιλα..


Aν έχανα 2 κιλά το μήνα, θα έκανα, τουλάχιστον, πάρτυ...γιατί 4 χρόνια τώρα επί 2 κιλά....ουου θα ήμουν σύλφίδα...λέμε τώρα..

----------


## penelope1985

-600

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 91,7 κιλά, απώλεια δηλαδή 1,3 κιλά.

27/2 93,0
06/3 91,7

Ξεκίνησα καλά και θα κάνω τα πάντα για να υπάρξει η ανάλογη συνέχεια!
Πολύ βοηθάει το καθημερινό περπάτημα, με γρήγορο ρυθμό.
Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## BettyG

p_k , penelope, τέλεια!

Κι εγώ έχασα 800 γρμ., σημαντικό γιατί χάνω πολύ δύσκολα!

----------


## BaD

μοιραζει κανεις κιλοδωρα? !!!!!!!!!!!!
περιμενω περιοδο, δεν εχω απισκεφτει το wc 2 μερες, (το παθαινω αυτο πριν), τρωω βλακειες κ χθες ψιλοκρατηθηκα κ μετα απο νηστεια βραδυνη με εδειξε 1,5-2 κιλα κατω!
Πρωτα εδειξε το 2 κ επαθα εγγεφαλικα  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  φορτυ σαγαπω! σενα βραδυ ξεφουσκωσα! τωρα πηρα θαρρος κ μαζευομαι!

----------


## BaD

μπραβο σε ολες τις κοπελες κ ειδικα σε οσες χανουν δυσκολα! κοριτσια...Μαλλον προωρο Πασχα θα κανουμε!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> μπραβο σε ολες τις κοπελες κ ειδικα σε οσες χανουν δυσκολα! κοριτσια...Μαλλον προωρο Πασχα θα κανουμε!


Υπάρχουν και άντρες στο φόρουμ!  :Wink:

----------


## sanelaki

pk eisai agoraki?  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Ναι.

----------


## sanelaki

a. δεν το ξερα!

----------


## p_k

Δεν πειράζει, εξάλλου το site είναι γυναικοκρατούμενο!  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

χιχι..που πηγες και εμπλεξες κακομοιιιρη???

----------


## p_k

Μπα, μια χαρά τα λέμε εδώ!

----------


## sanelaki

τυχερος εισαι..

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> τυχερος εισαι..


Γιατί;

----------


## sanelaki

ε υνηθως δεν υπαρχει και η καλυτερη συννενοηση μεταξυ γυναικας και αντρα.ευτυχως οχι παντα!!εμεις τα λεμε πολυπλοκα και εσεις απλα.. δεν ξερω για εξω(απο το φορουμ) αλλα απο εδω γλιτωσες τη γυναικια μουρμουρα!!γιαυτο λεω οτι εισαι τυχερουλης!!!

----------


## p_k

Δεν ερχεσαι και απο το τσατ;
Ή βαριεσαι;

----------


## sanelaki

αχ ετοιμαζομαι να βγω τωρα
σε κανα 10 λεπτο 8α ερ8ουν να με παρουν.. αλλλη φορα ομως σιγουρα!!

----------


## p_k

ok, καλά να περάσεις!

----------


## mpempakibv

πειραζει να γραφω καθε σαββατο???? 
Σαββατο 6/3/10
64

----------


## mtsek85

για συνεχομενη βδομαδα στα 88 κιλα...

αλλα δε πειραζει... θα συνεχιζω οπως ειπε ο γυμναστης μου και περιμενω!!!!!! λεω να παω κ κανενα βοηθημα τυπου τσαγιου που πινεις πρωι βραδυ μπς και βοηθησει....

καλη μας συνεχεια!!! (αν κ δεν εχω δει ακομα αποτελεσμα αλλα δε πειραζει....)

----------


## device

εγω που πινω απ αυτο το τσαι εδω και 2,5 βδομάδες ειχα παρει μισο κιλο (και δεν ειχα σπασει τη διαιτα, και κοπανιόμουν καθημερινα στο γυμναστηριο)

τωρα, την 3η εδομάδα εχασα μισο κιλο και ειμαι στα 64.
Ειναι λογικο, η μειωση του βαρους δεν ειναι γραμμική, αλλωστε τα μισοκιλα μπορει να οφειλονται σε υγρα, εξαρτώνται ακομα κι απ το αν εχεις παει τουαλέτα.

αρκει να μην παιρνω κι ας χανω 1 κιλο το μηνα.

----------


## device

αυτο με το τσαι δεν το ειπα για να κατηγορησω το προιον σε καμια περιπτωση.
ειναι ωραιο τσαι αλλά ειναι τσαι, δεν ειναι μάγος να εξαφανιζει τα κιλα!

----------


## nera

device αν υπήρχε τέτοιο τσάι,θα 'μασταν όλες μοντέλα!
Αλλά δε βλέπω φως...όσον αφορά το τσάι πάντα,η δίαιτα είναι στο χέρι μας

----------


## device

ακριβως nera μου!

το τσαι το χρησιμοποιώ γι αυτα που μπορει να μου δωσει.
ως αντιοξειδωτικο, τρόπος να ενυδατώνομαι, για τόνωση (αντι για καφε) και ευχαριστος τροπος να βαζω κατι στο στομα μου χωρις θερμιδες.

----------


## nera

Κι εγώ συνήθιζα παλιότερα,να έχω δίπλα μου κανάτα με καφέ και να πίνω ένα λίτρο τη μέρα. Αλλά δε λέει να συνεχιστεί αυτό,απλά και μόνο για να έχω κάτι να πίνω. Ευτυχώς εδώ και χρόνια,έχω κι ένα μπουκάλι νερό δίπλα και πίνω,διψάω δε διψάω. Αλλά έχω πάρει αγκαλιά την τουαλέτα!Αισθάνομαι σαν τις γριές που μόνιμα κατουριούνται! Έλεος

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον: απο 1/3 μεχρι 8/3 ειμαι μειον 2,2 κιλα. Απο 72,3 σε 70,1

----------


## sofia68

Καλη εβδομαδα παιδια  :Smile: 

1 κιλο εφυγε και αυτη την εβδομαδα στον αγυριστο φυσικα!!!
Συμπληρωσα 5 μηνες διατροφη και ως τωρα εχω συνολικη απωλεια 46 κιλα.Στους 5 αυτους μηνες εξαφανιστηκαν οι 3ημερες ημικρανιες μου(που επι 20 χρονια τις ειχα καθε μηνα στην περιοδο)....δεν εχω παρει ουτε ενα παυσιπονο!!Ειναι υπεροχο να μη πονας!
Η μεγαλη μου ευδιαθεσια συνεχιζεται οπως και το πεισμα μου να μην αφησω αλλα χρονια απο τη ζωη μου να πανε χαμενα μεσα στο αλκοολ,(εννοειται 5 μηνες δεν το εχω αγγιξει και ουτε και το χρειαζομαι πια) και την κωλοκαταθλιψη.
Η Σοφια, στα 92 κιλα σημερα, καλυτερα οσο ποτε, ζει και κυριως αγαπα πλεον τον εαυτο της!
Δε γυριζω πισω....

Καλη δυναμη σε ολους!  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

are sofaki..δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαρηκα με το μηνυμα σου!!μπραβο κοπελα μου..
στα δικα μου τωρα. εχασα 1.200 αυτη τη βδομαδα!!αχ μου το χρωσταγε γιατι ειχα χασει λιγο την προηγουμενη..!!

----------


## mtsek85

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε όλους!!!! βλεπω ολα πανε μια χαρα!!! ελπιζω την επομενη εβδομαδα να δω κ εγω μειον κατι.....  :Frown:

----------


## Zwh_ed

Σοφάκι μου με διατροφή τα έχασες τα κιλά;

----------


## Danai20

Σοφία χίλια μπράβο και από μένα!
Θες να μας πεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το πως τα κατάφερες; Διατροφή, κίνηση κλπ.

----------


## sofia68

Να ειστε καλα κουκλες μου ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile: 

Zwh και Danai20 ναι, με την διατροφη Ατκινς τα εχασα και συνεχιζω...
Αφου πρωτα ενημερωθηκα καλα για την ολη φιλοσοφια και ολες τις φασεις της, απο την ενεργοποιηση ως την δια βιου συντηρηση και εφοσον αρχισα να μελετω ως και βιοχημεια γιατι ειχα μαυρα μεσανυχτα,την ξεκινησα.Ημουν ενα ατομο με παρα πολυ υψηλη 
αρτηριακη πιεση αλλα και χοληστερινη.Κατι που καταφερα να μειωσω με αυτη την διατροφη.

Καταναλωνω απαχες πρωτεινες καθημερινα και σαλατες οπως και 3 φορες την εβδομαδα λαχανικα(μπαμιες, φασολακια,πρασα) σχεδον νεροβραστα(με ελαχιστη φρεσκια τοματα) και το λαδι το βαζω ωμο στο πιατο.
Αν θα χρησιμοποιησω αυγο θα ειναι π.χ. ομελετα με 1 ολοκληρο και 2 ασπραδια.
Ενω μπορω να καταναλωσω καποια μικρη ποσοτητα απο φετες ζαμπον η γαλοπουλας και κρεμα γαλακτος το εκανα μονο τον πρωτο μηνα και εδω και αρκετους μηνες τα σταματησα τελειως(για το λογο οτι θελω να τρωω οσο γινεται λιγοτερο επεξεργασμενες τροφες) οποτε το λιπος που καταναλωνω αντι αυτων ειναι :
- 3 με 4 μερες την εβδομαδα απο ψαρια ψητα(κυριως σολομο)
- 3 μερες την εβδομαδα απο 30 με 40 γραμμαρια ταχινι
- 1 μερα την εβδομαδα απο κιτρινο τυρι η φετα γυρω στα 60γραμμαρια
- καθημερινα απο 10 ωμα αμυγδαλα(ξεφλουδισμενα αναλατα)
- καθημερινα 1 με 2 κουταλιες της σουπας παντα ωμο ελαιολαδο
- 1 μερα την εβδομαδα απο ψητο μοσχαρι απαχο
- 1 μερα την εβδομαδα απο ψητο χοιρινο απαχο
- 1 μερα την εβδομαδα απο ψητο κοτοπουλο (κυριως στηθος)
- 1 με 2 μερες την εβδομαδα απο ψητο κουνελι (απο το κτημα)
Οι σαλατες μου συνοδευουν παντα τα παραπανω ωμες οι βραστες με μια κουταλια της σουπας ωμο ελαιολαδο, λεμονι η ξυδι.
Πινω 3 λιτρα νερο καθημερινα οπωσδηποτε και 3 πολυ μεγαλες κουπες πρασινο τσαι(μονιμη κατοικος τουαλετας για πιπι :P)
Αγορασα διαδρομο και κανω στο σπιτι μερα παραμερα παντα το πρωι νηστικη και παντα κανω πανω απο 30 λεπτα.

Τον τελευταιο καιρο με το μεσημεριανο μου γευμα παιρνω μια καψουλα ιπποφαες,( οχι βεβαια για να αδυνατησω αλλα στα πλαισια του να δωσω στον εαυτο μου οτι καλυτερο μπορω αφου ποτε μα ποτε στη ζωη μου δεν ειχα φροντισει για κατι τετοιο)οταν διαβασα για ολα αυτα τα καλα που περιεχει το ελαιο του και με εντυπωσιασαν και αγορασα 3 θαμνους να φυτεψουν στο κτημα οι γονεις μου(ευχομαι να ευδοκιμησει)

Εννοειται οτι εδω και 5 μηνες δεν εχω βαλει ζαχαρη στο στομα μου, ουτε αλευρι, ουτε μακαρονια, ρυζι κλπ.
Και φυσικα οταν θα ερθει η ωρα να καταναλωσω τετοιες τροφες τωρα ξερω οτι πρεπει να ειναι ολικης αλεσεως το αλευρι και τα μακαρονια και το ρυζι καστανο κλπ...και ξερω και σε τι ποσοτητα θα τα φαω αλλα και ποια ωρα μεσα στην ημερα.

Ουτε κουραστηκα 5 μηνες τωρα, ουτε εξαντληση ενοιωσα, ισα ισα νοιωθω ζωντανια ολη μερα ουτε λιγουρες εχω ουτε καμμια επιθυμια για γλυκο.

Να τονισω οτι η Ατκινς ειναι μια διατροφη που κανω αφου την μελετησα πρωτα καλα και κυριως μου ταιριαζει.Αυτο δε σημαινει πως οτι προσφερει σε μενα το κανει σε ολους.Γι αυτο προσοχη...

Φιλακια σε ολους και καλη μας δυναμη  :Smile:

----------


## Danai20

Σοφία το να κάνει τέτοια προσπάθεια κάποιος είναι απι-στευ-τη! Είναι πολύ μεγάλο αυτό που έκανες και μπράβο σου.

----------


## device

για μένα η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχια σου δεν ειναι τα κιλά που έχασες.
το σημαντικότερο ειναι οι 5 μήνες που κρατησες ενα διατροφικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Zwh_ed

Μπράβο Σοφία μου Εύγε  :Smile:

----------


## sofia68

Ευγε σε σας.... μαζι με ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω.  :Smile: 

Το χω ξαναπει και θα το λεω, οτι απο ολες εσας πηρα μεγαλη δυναμη να ξεκινησω.Δε θα ξεχασω οτι εκεινη τη μερα στις 7/10/09 οταν αποφασισα ν αλλαξω τροπο ζωης και βρεθηκε αυτο το σαιτ μπροστα μου, εμεινα εδω μεσα ολη μερα να σας διαβαζω.Μονο εγω ξερω ποσο κουραγιο βρηκα.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι σας ξερω και ας μη σας εχω δει ποτε.Σε σας ειπα πραγματα που κανενας δε γνωριζει και ουτε και ποτε θα τα μαθει.
Τελοςπαντων..(.αντε γιατι συγκινηθηκα τωρα)....λοιπον....εχω δρομο ακομη...αυτο που θελω ειναι να φτασω κοντα στα 74 με 72 κιλα...να φτασω συμφωνα με τον ΔΜΣ στα "φυσιολογικα".
Να μην ειμαι σε "επικινδυνη παχυσαρκια", ουτε σε "δριμεια"ουτε "υπερβαρη".
Και τωρα πια ξερω καλα οτι μπορω να τα καταφερω....ειναι στο χερι μου  :Smile:

----------


## Harmony_ed

Sofia braaavo!!

----------


## DEPON

σοφια εισαι παραδειγμα.....και εγω σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Ευγε σε σας.... μαζι με ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω. 
> 
> Το χω ξαναπει και θα το λεω, οτι απο ολες εσας πηρα μεγαλη δυναμη να ξεκινησω.Δε θα ξεχασω οτι εκεινη τη μερα στις 7/10/09 οταν αποφασισα ν αλλαξω τροπο ζωης και βρεθηκε αυτο το σαιτ μπροστα μου, εμεινα εδω μεσα ολη μερα να σας διαβαζω.Μονο εγω ξερω ποσο κουραγιο βρηκα.
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι σας ξερω και ας μη σας εχω δει ποτε.Σε σας ειπα πραγματα που κανενας δε γνωριζει και ουτε και ποτε θα τα μαθει.
> Τελοςπαντων..(.αντε γιατι συγκινηθηκα τωρα)....λοιπον....εχω δρομο ακομη...αυτο που θελω ειναι να φτασω κοντα στα 74 με 72 κιλα...να φτασω συμφωνα με τον ΔΜΣ στα "φυσιολογικα".
> Να μην ειμαι σε "επικινδυνη παχυσαρκια", ουτε σε "δριμεια"ουτε "υπερβαρη".
> Και τωρα πια ξερω καλα οτι μπορω να τα καταφερω....ειναι στο χερι μου


Σοφία είσαι η ελπίδα μας !

----------


## lia_lia

74 (1h mera periodou)  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Να τονισω οτι η Ατκινς ειναι μια διατροφη που κανω αφου την μελετησα πρωτα καλα και κυριως μου ταιριαζει.Αυτο δε σημαινει πως οτι προσφερει σε μενα το κανει σε ολους.Γι αυτο προσοχη...
> 
> Φιλακια σε ολους και καλη μας δυναμη


Σοφια εισαι απιστευτη...! νασαι καλα κοπελα μου, εσυ μας εχεις κανει καλο, οχι εμεις σεσενα...πιστεψε με! 
ωρες ωρες που τρωω αστατα ή ακομα κ σε μεγαλα διαστηματα αποχης απο διαιτα σκεφτομαι την αγνωστη Σοφια, 
που τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο αγνωστη αφου τον ιδιο Γολγοθα ανεβαινει...
Ομως στα κιλα που ησουν χρειαστηκε πραγματικα τεραστια δυναμη ψυχης για να ξεφυγεις...ευχομαι να μη μαθω ποτε αν θα μπορουσα να το κανω αυτο...! 
ευχομαι να μαθεις πολυ συντομα πως ειναι να εισαι η μιση, ακριβως, η ΜΙΣΗ! με το καλο στα 70 κιλα που επιθυμεις!!

ΥΓ για μενα δεν παιζει ρολο πως χανει καποιος κιλα, καθενας μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο, διαβασμα, ενημερωση, κυνηγι θα βρει τον τροπο που του ταιριαζει! Το θεμα ειναι να γινεται ολο κ πιο υγιης, δυνατος και χαρουμενος κανεις με αυτο που ακολουθει!
Το βιβλιο της Ατκινς το ειχα παρει κ τελικα συνηδειτοποιησα πως ειναι αλλη μια διαιτα που δε μου κανει...αλλα τι σημασια εχει? Βρηκα τον δικο μου τροπο!
Ευχομαι σε ολους να βρουν τον δικο τους τροπο...ειτε ειναι διαιτα ειτε νηστεια...ειτε προσευχη!

----------


## TETH

Προσευχη προσευχη!
Μια προσευχη θα με σωσει εμενα αποψε...(θεουλη ελπιζω να μην εχεις κοιμηθει ακομη!)

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχα βρε τετη...με τετοιο τικερακι θα σε δει! τι γλυκο!

----------


## TETH

Και το δικο σου τικερακι δεν παει πισω..αρχιζεις να μπαινεις στο κλιμα μικρη?
Με ζιπουνακια και βρακακια μπουγαδα...αχχχχ ρωτα κι εμας!

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχαχ τρεμω...αλλα ναι εχει χτυπησει το κουδουνακι...κουδουναραα μαλλον...αλλα τωρα προεχει να μεινω επιτελους με τον αντρα μου κ μετα βλεπουμε...

----------


## ria_ed

Σοφία... δεν έχω λόγια... συγχαρητήρια & φυσικα ευχαριστώ.... μου δίνεις δύναμη και κουράγιο!! 
ΤΕΤΗ μια προσευχη θα με σώσει κι εμένααααααα  :Smile: 
badgirl  :Smile:  προδερμ μυρίζει το τικερακι !!!!!

κορίτσια ...αρχισα 81... εφτασα 78 κ σημερα ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 79... η γνωστή τραμπάλα... 
Δε θα αφεθω... συνεχιζω... αντε να δούμε ο καλός Θεός ακούει????????
προσευχηηηηηη κοριτσια  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχ κκ cajoline...ακουει ακουει, κι αν δεν ακουει βλεπει...γιαυτο ειμαι σιγουρη...

----------


## mtsek85

μια χαρα γενικα βλεπω πως παει η ομαδα!!!! αντε αντε μη μου γκρινιαζετε!!!!!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα!
Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα!
*57,6!!!*
Τόσο καιρό στο 58,5. grrrrr....
Να δω για πόσο θα καθίσω εκεί?
Θα προσπαθήσω λίγο ακόμα μέχρι το 57.
Θέλω επιτέλους να φάω λίγο κέικ (από τα χεράκια μου πάντα) με το καφεδάκι μου? snif...

----------


## natallia

57.7 περπαταμε παραλληλα !!

----------


## irenevaladia

Έλα φιλενάδα!
Ξεκόλλησες και εσύ!
Τι καλά!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο βρε κοριτσια...η μια με νηστεια η αλλη με προσευχη το κανατε το θαυμα σας παλι  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

τελειωσε εχω πεισμωσει θελω να εχω χασει 20 κιλα κ να μην αννεβοκατεβαινει το τικερ. Αρχιζω διαιτα, τελεια κ παυλα!

----------


## natallia

μόνο με νηστεία!!! ταιριάζει και με το κλιμα της εποχής. άντε και στα δικά σου πάμε γερά με τσαμπουκά σιγά απλώς φαγητό είναι και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## badgirl11

χαρη στη νηστεια δε παχυνα ναταλακι...εδω κ εναμιση μηνα πλεον τρωω ο,τι ναναι...αλλα ο,τι ναναι τελειως...κ πολυ...ομως οταν γουρουνιαζα εκανα νηστεια...πχ πλακωνομουν αλλα μεχρι τις 8 ο,τι ετρωγα...

----------


## sanelaki

κουτσουνα μου κανε ενα κουραγιο να συνεχισεις λιγο ακομα...εχεις γαει ηδη ολο το γαιδαρο..ξεκουραστηκες..καν ε ενα ν κοπο ακομα!!

----------


## badgirl11

αυτα τα 10 κιλα θαναι τα πιο δυσκολα...γιατι δεν ημουν τοσα κιλα πριν...κ τωρα το θεωρω δυσκολο...ενω πριν (στα 100 κιλα) ελεγα θα γινω οπως πριν...
Ναι μωρε θα τα καταφερουμε, οπως λεει κ η ναταλια μονο φαγητο ειναι! σιγα τα ωα! αει σιχτιρ

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> σιγα τα ωα! αει σιχτιρ



χαχαχαχαχ δωωωσε! αντε μην αρχισω κι εγω!
(στο καλο σου μ εκανες και γελασα)

----------


## badgirl11

καλα παω να φαω τωρα...χορτατει τα χωνω καλυτερα κ ειδικα στα κιλα  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  axxaxaxa

----------


## TETH

κι εγω παω για υπνοθεραπεια..
αντε μπας και ξυπνησω καλυτερα!

----------


## badgirl11

afoy κοιμουνται τα γγελουδια σου τυχερη εισαι...παω μπας κ κοιμηθω λιγο κ γω...αλλα 5μιση παλι δουλεια...θα δω

----------


## TETH

αντε φιλουρες!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

να τα και τα καλα τα νεα ... επιτελους πια ... πηγα σημερα διαιτολογο , μετα απο πολυ καιρο εσπασα το 110 ... 109 σημερα !!!  :Smile: ) ωωωωω ναι ... αντε αντε παμε καλα ...!!!

----------


## device

συγχαρητηρια!!!

πάντα τέτοιες επιτυχιες!
κι ας ειναι και με ρυθμό χελώνας, γιατι ξέρουμε ποιος κέρδισε στον γνωστό αγώνα με τη χελώνα και το λαγό!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

και ειμαι και στις τελευταιες μερες της περιοδου ... ελπιζω την επομενη βδομαδα να δω κανα 2 κιλακια κατω ακομη ... να πλησιαζουμε τον στοχο σιγα σιγα , να βαλουμε καινουριους ...  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ρε στελλου I believe in you! κανει κ ρημα!

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

Κοριτσάρες σήμερα ζυγίστηκα μετά απο 10 μερες διατροφής και έχασα ένα κιλό!! Έπεσα απο τα 60 στα 59 (έπαιξε λίγο η ζυγαριά μεταξύ 58.9 και 59 αλλά τελικά σταθεροποιήθηκε εκεί) Επόμενος στόχος τα 58 για 20/03. ʼντε να δούμε τώρα που έσπασα το φράγμα των 60. Σας ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη και για τις συμβουλές!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Iris-Maria-Nefeli_
> Κοριτσάρες σήμερα ζυγίστηκα μετά απο 10 μερες διατροφής και έχασα ένα κιλό!! Έπεσα απο τα 60 στα 59 (έπαιξε λίγο η ζυγαριά μεταξύ 58.9 και 59 αλλά τελικά σταθεροποιήθηκε εκεί) Επόμενος στόχος τα 58 για 20/03. ʼντε να δούμε τώρα που έσπασα το φράγμα των 60. Σας ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη και για τις συμβουλές!!!


Μπράβο σου, και καλή συνέχεια! όλα γίνονται με επιμονή και υπομονή.
(Τι πανέμορφο όνομα είναι αυτό που έχεις!!)

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

Σ ευχαριστώ! Πάντως κι εσύ απ ότι βλέπω έχεις χάσει πάρα πολλά. Το κανονικό μου είναι Ίριδα αλλά τα έβαλα και τα 3 γιατί μου θυμίζουν το αγαπημένο μου ποίημα..

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Iris-Maria-Nefeli_
> Σ ευχαριστώ! Πάντως κι εσύ απ ότι βλέπω έχεις χάσει πάρα πολλά. Το κανονικό μου είναι Ίριδα αλλά τα έβαλα και τα 3 γιατί μου θυμίζουν το αγαπημένο μου ποίημα..


Αχ Ελύτη μου εσύ! πάντως παραμένει πολύ όμορφο to όνομα σου :Smile:

----------


## irenevaladia

Συγχαρητήρια *stellou1989* και *Iris*.
Πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> να τα και τα καλα τα νεα ... επιτελους πια ... πηγα σημερα διαιτολογο , μετα απο πολυ καιρο εσπασα το 110 ... 109 σημερα !!! ) ωωωωω ναι ... αντε αντε παμε καλα ...!!!


Αντε Στέλλου μου επιτελους τόσο καιρό προσπάθεια, μπράβο κούκλα μου, ποιος σε πιάνει τώρα που πήρες τον κατήφορο. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

82.7 οεοεο
στελλου :*

----------


## karamela_ed

καλησπέρα κοριτσάρες

εχθές ολοκληρώθηκε και η δευτερη εβδομαδα ζυγισματος αλλα δεν εχασα ουτε γραμμάριο, με εδειξε και 200 γραμμαρια παραπανω απο την προηγούμενη αλλα ειμαι αδιαθετη οπότε δεν ανησυχώ  :Wink: 

Μπραβο σε όλες που χασατε οι υπόλοιπες μην το βαζετε κατω
φιλια

----------


## absolute

και εμενα μια απο τα ιδια αν και κανω ατασθαλιες τα βραδια και περιμενω επιτελους να αδιαθετησω...

----------


## karamela_ed

εγω ειμαι ικανοποιημένη παντως για τα ΜΟΝΟ 200γραμμαρια παραπανω γιατι εκτος οτι εχω κατακρατηση εκανα και λιγες ατασθαλίες λογω περιοδου με ειχε πιασει μια λυσσα χιχι

----------


## blue_velvet

Eιχα καιρο να μπω.. Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ημουν 85.9.
Εχουν αρχισει να κατεβαινουν με πολλη δυσκολια πλεον τα κιλα. Θελει περισσοτερη προσπαθεια πλεον..

----------


## badgirl11

φαε 1 μπουκια λιγοτερη σε ολα τα γευματα...πιανει  :Wink:  εχεις δικιο οσο πεφτουν τα κιλα πρεπει να πεφτουν κ οι θερμιδες...ομως συνηθιζουμε σιγα σιγα νομιζω...δωσε του χρονο...

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> 01/02/2010???74.900κ
> 09/02/2010???75.600κ
> 11/02/2010???73.800κ
> 15/02/2010???73.400κ
> 22/02/2010???72.400κ
> 28/02/2010???72.500κ


12/03/2010........71.200κ

----------


## sanelaki

μπραβο μκεη!!!! τα ΠΑς πολυ καλα βλεπω!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Ένα κιλάκι ακόμη έφυγε, στο καλό να πάει...
61 σήμερα...

----------


## DEPON

85,8 σημερα

γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ντεπονακι! παμε γερα! αντε να δουμε και 7. Για εμας ρε γαμωτο!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> ...


ΜΚΕΗ βοηθαει παα πολυ αυτο που μολις εκανες! ο απολογισμος κανει θαυματα! οταν μου τη βαραει πιανω το βιβλιαρακι που γραφω οσα τρωω κ τα κιλα μου, τη γυμναστικη κτλ
κανω μια αναδρομη σε προηγουμενες ημερομηνιες, παθαινω εγγεφαλικα με το ποσα κιλα ημουν κ συνεχιζω δυναμικα!

Λιλυ με το καλο κ 59!

----------


## DEPON

ααααααααμην badgirl!!!!!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> μπραβο μκεη!!!! τα ΠΑς πολυ καλα βλεπω!!


AX NAI...... EYΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ 
και εις κατώτερα......

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Θαύματα κάνει το φόρουμ μας και εσείς???
Χωρίς εσάς δεν θα τα κατάφερνα.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλες??για τον νέο μου εαυτό?
Έχω δει ριζικές αλλαγές πάνω μου αν και είναι λίγο νωρίς για να λέω κάτι τέτοιο?..
Όχι στα κιλά αλλά στην διάθεση για ζωή?.
και στο νέο τρόπο σκέψης όσον αφορά το φαγητό?
Και νομίζω ότι σήμερα είναι η μόνη μέρα, που ενώ έδωσα το ελεύθερο στον εαυτό μου να φάει ότι ήθελε
ΔΕΝ ΕΦΑΓΑ, όχι τα αποφάγια του άντρα μου που κατανάλωνα πάντα κρυφά του
αλλά ούτε καν την τυρόπιτα και τον γύρο ολόκληρα που είχα πει?
Αυτό για μένα είναι μεγάλη πρόοδο

----------


## lia_lia

72,7  :Smile:

----------


## sokolatitsa

γεια σου λια λια χαιρομαι που τα καταφερνεις...η προσπαθεια η δικη σου ειναι σπρωξιμο για μας που δεν εχουμε τοσο πεισμα κ κουραγιο μπραβο σου
\

----------


## lia_lia

Σοκολατίτσα έτσι μου συμβαίνει πάντα προσπαθώ και μόλις ικανοποιθηθώ παίρνω θάρρος και στο τέλος τα παρατάω.. χρειάζομαι περισσότερο πείσμα...  :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μπραβο βρε ΜΚΕΗ ετσι να ππεταει η ομαδα! ετσι ριζικες αλλαγες...να πεταξουμε στα σκουπιδια τις παλιες μασκες που νομιζαμε οτι χρειαζομασταν...εχουμε καθαρο μετωπο, καιρος να φανει!

Οι μασκες ειναι για τις αποκριες, γιαυτο κ γω πεταξα τη μασκα της αδυναμης που πρεπει να αδειασει το κουτι με τα γλυκα για να ξανανιωσει...κ μολις τωρα εφαγα μονο 2 λουκουμια αντι για 10+2...

Ξερεις κατι...νιωθω πολυ καλα παροτι εφαγα ανεξελεγκτα και εχθες...δεν ηταν βουλιμικο οπως παλια...το συζητησα με τον εαυτο μου πρωτα κ μετα ενεδωσα...
Μονο μαζι σας μπορεσα να το κανω αυτο! 
Μπορει να σου φανει κ χαζο αλλα σκεφτηκα ποσο περηφανη θαμουν οταν θα εγραφα οτι εφαγα μονο 1 σοκολατα κ οχι 3...κ τελικα επιασε!!!
Αντε Θεου θελοντος ξαναρχιζω αυριο διατροφη...γιατι τοχω παρακανει απο τον Φλεβαρη...

----------


## device

ζυγίστηκα και ειμαι 63,8.
Δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι γιατι νομιζω οτι οφείλεται στο οτι δεν χωνεψα το χτεσινοβραδυνο φαι μου.

----------


## mtsek85

σημερινο ζυγισμα στα 87! επιτελους εχουμε ξεκολλησει! για να δουμε, θα παρουμε φορα για πιο μικρα νουμερακια!!!?????

----------


## badgirl11

Γεια σας κοριτσαρες, δεσμευομαι, αυριο πρωινο ζυγισμα, κ θα κανω σωστη διατροφη για μια εβδομαδα μεχρι να παω ταξιδι...στοχος 2 κιλα κατω! επανερχομαι!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
Και σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 57,6
Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια!!!
Έτσι έτσι!
Να πετά η ομάδα!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Λοιπον: απο 1/3 μεχρι 8/3 ειμαι μειον 2,2 κιλα. Απο 72,3 σε 70,1







Απο 8/3 σε 15/3 ειμαι μειον 600 γραμμαρια

----------


## sofia68

Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους!  :Smile: 

Αν και δε περιμενα να αλλαξει κατι στη ζυγαρια σημερα αφου χθες βραδυ αδιαθετησα και σκεφτηκα λογω κατακρατησης κλπ κλπ...κι ομως!!!Εδειξε 1 κιλο λιγοτερο απο την περασμενη Δευτερα!Ολε!!
91 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!

Καλη δυναμη σε ολους!!Παμε γερα!!  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

sofaki, τι διατροφη ακολουθεις? Εχεις πετυχει πολυ μεγαλη απωλεια!! μπραβο σου!!!!

τι λετε 2 κιλακια σε 2μιση βδομαδες, ταχουμε???

αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η διατροφη του Πασχα.... Πολυ δυσκολη περιοδος...

----------


## sofia68

mtsek85 ευχαριστω  :Smile: 
αν κανεις μερικα κλικ πιο πισω...στην 119 σελιδα λεω καποια πραγματακια...ριξε μια ματια αν θελεις....μη τα ξαναγραφω και κουραζω τα παιδια.

----------


## mtsek85

μια χαρα βλεπω τη διατροφη σου και οχι κ τοσο κουραστικη... Αντε αντε καλη συνεχεια!!!! Τον εφτασες το στοχο σου, στην ουρα εισαι!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sofia68

Εχω δρομο ακομη....τα 85 ειναι απλα ο δευτερος στοχος(ο πρωτος ηταν να δω διψηφιο  :Smile:  και ο τελευταιος ειναι τα 72....
Σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια....Καλη δυναμη και σε σενα κουκλα μου  :Smile:

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

58,5!!! Να σας πω βρε κορίτσια αλλά μην με κοροιδέψετε. Το τικεράκι πως αλλάζει??

----------


## lia_lia

Πάτα πάνω του και φτιάξε new

----------


## Danai20

Οχι μη φτιάχνεις καινούργιο  :Smile: 

Πήγαινε πάνω δεξιά control panel, μετά edit και μετά θα δεις σε ένα κουτάκι να γράφει το νούμερο που έχεις τώρα. Απλά άλλαξε το.

----------


## badgirl11

Κοριτσια αρχιζω! επιτελους εγινε το κλικ κ σταματησα να τρωω διαρκως!
83.1 σημερα κ επανερχομαι σε μια εβδομαδα!

----------


## ΚΕΛΥ

λοιπον πηρα τη δυναμη και ανεβηκα μετα απο ενα χρονο στη ζυγαρια.91!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!δεν θα το σχολιασω...

----------


## DEPON

85,5!




ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Δαναη!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαφάλντα

Κάτι πιο κάτω από 60.Έχω αναλογική ζυγαριά και μόνο στο μισό κιλό καταλαβαίνω πως έχω χάσει κάτι.
Την έχω 8 χρόνια.Δεν την αλλάζω όμως να πάρω καμιά ψηφιακή μη με δείξει παραπάνω και μου ρθει νταμπλάς.

----------


## device

Ζυγιστηκα σημερα και ειμαι 300 gr πάνω απ την προηγουμενη βδομάδα. 
Εντάξει, μ εχω μάθει πλέον... ετσι θα προσπαθω, θα προσπαθώ δεν θα χανω γραμμαριο (η και θα παιρνω λιγο) και μετα απο 2-3 βδομάδες θα εξαφανιζονται 2 κιλά έτσι "ξαφνικα".
Τι να πω? Πιστευω οτι ισχυει αυτο που λέω πάντα, ότι η απώλεια δεν ειναι γραμμική.

----------


## device

και κο΄΄ιτα που ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ (σήμερα δηλαδη) ζυγίστηκα ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ και με εδειξε 62!!!!

1.600 κάτω!! 
σημαινει οτι αυτα που λεω δεν ειναι μαλακίες και απλα η ζυγαρια πρεπει να ειναι ως συμβουλος της προόδου μας σε μηνιαια βάση, το πολυ εβδομαδιαια.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

παιδια καλημερα εγω σημερα το μεσημερι παω διαιτολογο ... να πω την αληθεια ουτε πολλα απο γυμναστηριο προλαβα να κανω αυτη τη βδομαδα αλλα ευτυχως ουτε ξεφυγα τοσο πολυ σε διατροφη .,..βασικα περισσοτερο θα λεγα οτι ειχα την ταση να παραλειπω γευματα και ετσιο παρα να τρωω παραπανω ... οποτε παιζει και να χω χασει γιατι την τελευταια φορα ημουν και στην τεταρτη μερα της αδιαθεσιας (αν και λογικα μεχρι την τεταρτη εχεις ξεφουσκωασει ε...) θα κανω και λιπομετρηση σημερα οποτε θα δουμε το γενικο "κακο"  :Stick Out Tongue:  ουφ ρε γαμωτο παντως τελευταια ολο και κατι συμβαινει και δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω γενικως ... τη μια βδομαδα θα τρωω παραπανω , την αλλη θα τρωω λιγοτερο , την τριτη δεν θα προλαβω να παω γυμναστηριο ... αμαααααααν !!!

----------


## irenevaladia

57,5 (να δούμε για πόσο?)
Να ρωτήσω κάτι;
Γιατί οι ζυγαριές στα φαρμακεία είναι τόσο άσχετες;
Εχθές ζυγίστηκα με ρούχα και παπούτσια 55 κιλά.
Και επίσης πριν πάρω την δική μου ζυγαριά που ζυγιζόμουν στα φαρμακεία ? πόσα κιλά ήμουν;;;;

----------


## stellou1989_ed

οι ζυγαριες στα φαρμακεια γενικως τα παιζουν απο ενα σημειο και μετα γιατι παει και ζυγιζεται πανω τους κοσμος και κοσμακης και γενικως οντας σε ενα δημοσιο χωρο απο ενα σημειο και μετα αρχιζουν να χαλανε ... γενικως ποτε δεν ειχα το συνηθειο να ζυγιζομαι στο φαρμακειο , δεν μαρεσει ... μου θυμιζει μια φαση που χε ζησει η μανα μου ... διακοπες στο χωριο , μια μερα που ειχε παει για ψωνια παει και απ το φαρμακειο και κανει και μια να ανεβει στη ζυγαρια ... η ζυγαρια ηταν μπροστα απο μια τζαμαρια που εβλεπε σε κεντρικο δρομο . Εκεινη την ωρα απο το δρομο εξω περνουσε ενας ξαδερφος μου (μιλαμε για ΠΟΛΥ κουτσομπολιο και κακια γενικως σε αυτο το σοι) και με το που την βλεπει επανω στη ζυγαρια μπαινει μεσα στο φαρμακειο και της λεει "μα για να δω βρε ευανθια , ποσα κιλα εισαι?! απορια το χω !!!! ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ 115?!?!?!" η μανα μου κοκκαλο .... χαχαχαχα πωπω απ τη μια η σκηνη ειναι θεικη , απ την αλλη να γιατι δεν ζυγισομαι σε φαρμακεια !!! χαχαχαχαχα .... 

Στα δικα μου , εγω πηγα στη διαιτολογο τωρα το μεσημερι , με βρηκε στα ιδια (ε μη τα θελω ολα δικα μου , ειχα χασει 2 κιλα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και αυτη δεν προλαβα να απω καθολου γυμναστηριο) , αλλα μου κανε και λιπομετρηση και με βρηκε πολυ καλα ... ολο το βαρος που χω χασει ειναι λιπος , το νερο ειναι αρκετα ψηλα , ο BMI στο 34.9 απο 40 που ηταν οταν ξεκινησα (αν θυμαμαι καλα) ... νταξει , καλα ειμαι γενικως ... αλλα θελω να πεσω κι αλλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!

----------


## natallia

δε ζυγιζομαι διοτι αδιαθετησα και την επομενη εβδομαδα παω Ιταλια αρα αναβαλεται το ζυγι για την πρωτη του μηνα!!!

----------


## device

και σκέψου τοτε που θα ζυγιστεις να δειξει 56 η ζυγαρια!!!!!

στο ευχομαι!

----------


## chocolat134

λοιπον...αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα: εχω μπει στο τρυπακι να ζυγιζομαι συνεχως και οι αυξομειωσεις που προκυπτουν απο κατακρατηση η δυσκοιλιοτητα μου τσακιζουν τα νευρα!!!!!γιατι κατα τα αλλα η διατροφη μου ειναι πολυ προσεγμενη και κανω και πολυ περπατημα. ας πουμε χτες το πρωι ημουν 73,1 και σημερα 74,2!!!
χτες εφαγα:

τοστ με μια φετα τυρι λογαδι
γιαουρτι αυτο που εχει διπλα λιγο γλυκισμα φραουλα
βραστη πατατα με τονο και λιγο λαδι και 3-4 ελιες 
μπαρ δημητριακων
μεγαλη πρασινη σαλατα με 2 αυγα βραστα και 20 γρ φετα μιλνερ
2 κρακερ 

και εκανα και 1,5 ωρα περπατημα

ειναι δυνατον να πηρα βαρος???
τερμα....πρεπει να πεταξω τη ζυγαρια!
πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου τρωω τετοιο κολλημα με αυτη!!!

καλη σας μερα ευχομαι!

----------


## device

να το προσέξεις αυτο με τη ζυγαρια
φυσικα κι εγω μερικές φορες ζυγιζομαι και ενδιάμεσα στη βδομάδα και βλέπω πραγματι αυτες τις εντονες διακυμανσεις.

για ψυχολογικούς λόγους κραταω την ελάχιστη τιμη και όσο ειμαι σε διαιτα ποτε δεν θεωρω οτι πηρα κιλα, απλα οτι κρατηθηκαν καποια υγρα, δεν πηγα τουαλετα κλπ κλπ

χτες που ζυγιστηκα εδειξε 62, αλλα προχτες ηταν 63,6. Δεν εχασα 1,6 κιλα σε μια μερα ούτε πηρες 1 κιλο σε μια μερα.
κοινη λογικη ειναι

----------


## Danai20

Το χειρότερο το έιχα πάθει στο Λονδίνο που ανέβηκα και με έδειξε 132. Μέχρι να αντιληφθώ ότι είναι lb και όχι κιλά, κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό. Από τότε αποφάσισα να μην ανεβαίνω σε ζυγαριές παρά μια φορά το μήνα γιατί σου δημιουργεί συναισθήματα ψυχαναγκασμού και εξάρτησης. Αφού έκανε ένα άνθρωπο 60 κιλά να πιστέψει ότι μπορεί να ζύγιζε 132!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> 01/02/2010???74.900κ
> 09/02/2010???75.600κ
> 11/02/2010???73.800κ
> 15/02/2010???73.400κ
> 22/02/2010???72.400κ
> ...


19/03/2010........70.200κ

----------


## TETH

Μπραβο σου βρε ΜΚΕΗ, αποχαιρετησες αλλο ενα παλιοκιλακι!
Αντε και στα δικα μας!
Και περαστικουλια σου! :Smile:

----------


## MKEH78

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Καλές κατηφόρες και σε σένα!!!!!!!

----------


## changes

Ψιλοχοντροαμαρτησα αυτες τις μερες οποτε ξαναναμαναξεκιναω.
(Να δουμε ποσες φορες θα αρχισω:S :Big Grin: .)

Παρασκευη 19.3 κι η μεγαλειοτητα μου είναι 137 κιλα παρμενα με πολυ κοπο και παθος:P.
Aντε να δουμε τι θα κανω.

----------


## changes

> _Originally posted by changes_
> Ψιλοχοντροαμαρτησα αυτες τις μερες οποτε ξαναναμαναξεκιναω.
> (Να δουμε ποσες φορες θα αρχισω:S.)
> 
> Παρασκευη 19.3 κι η μεγαλειοτητα μου είναι 137 κιλα παρμενα με πολυ κοπο και παθος:P.
> Aντε να δουμε τι θα κανω.


Κι επειδη δε βρισκω το θεμα με τις μετρησεις ας γραψω εδω και τα μετρα που καλυπτω... :Big Grin: 

Στηθος 140
Μέση 125(ισως και λιγοτερο)
Περιφερεια 140

Elpizv na mhn tromaksate :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## device

ας ξεκινησεις και διακοσιες φορες, δεν ειναι σαν το τσιγαρο που πρεπει να το κοψεις μια και καλη.
στην αρχη κανε μια ατασθαλια τη μερα, μετα καθε 2 μερες... μεχρι να φτασεις να κανεις 1 ατασθαλια τη βδομαδα.

αρκει μετα την ατασθαλια να συνεχιζεις κανονικά και οχι να γαμάς το υπολοιπο προγραμμα της μερας "αφου χαλασες τη διαιτα"

----------


## irenevaladia

57,5
σταθερή για την ώρα ? τι πολιτική λέτε να ακολουθήσω; Εγώ λέω να εξακολουθήσω στον ίδιο ρυθμό μέχρι το Πάσχα.

----------


## Lily_ed

Κι εγώ σταθερή στα 61, χωρίς πολύ προσοχή αυτές τις μέρες. Πάλι καλά.!

----------


## mtsek85

εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα.......
το θαυμα της Κυριακης!!! 86,2!!!

τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα παιδια  :Smile: 
1 κιλακι ακομη στον αγυριστο κι αυτη την εβδομαδα! 90 σημερα και συνεχιζω!!!  :Smile: 
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους...

Φιλια :-*  :Smile:

----------


## Μαφάλντα

59,5.
Πάλι καλά.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Λοιπον: απο 1/3 μεχρι 8/3 ειμαι μειον 2,2 κιλα. Απο 72,3 σε 70,1
> 
> 
> ...




Aπο 15/3 εως 22/3 ειμαι 2,3 κατω

----------


## irenep

-600gr σημερα μετα απο πολυ καιρο...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα.......
> το θαυμα της Κυριακης!!! 86,2!!!
> 
> τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


μπραβοοοοο

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> 01/02/2010???74.900κ
> 09/02/2010???75.600κ
> 11/02/2010???73.800κ
> 15/02/2010???73.400κ
> 22/02/2010???72.400κ
> ...


24/03/2010........70.600κ

----------


## granita_ed

67.200

δλδ -3.800! (και -14 πόντους συνολικα)

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ, ΝΕΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ. ΦΙΛΙΑ
> 21/01/2010???76.300κ??????..?.με στόχο τα 65.00κ
> 26/01/2010???74.500κ
> 01/02/2010???74.900κ
> 09/02/2010???75.600κ
> 11/02/2010???73.800κ
> 15/02/2010???73.400κ
> 22/02/2010???72.400κ
> ...


28/03/2010........70.000κ

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ΜΚΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΗΗΗΗ ΗΗΗΗΗΗ
αρχιζω κ γω αυριο ζυγισμα!

----------


## MKEH78

αντε με το καλό κοριτσάρα μου

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Απο 22/03 σε 29/3 ειμαι +800 γρ. Πολυ κακη βδομαδα.

----------


## penelope1985

Απο 29/3 σε 5/4 
απο 68 σε 66.5 -1,5 κιλα.

Πολυ καλη εβδομαδα αν και γιορτες!

----------


## badgirl11

ΜΚΕΗ μου μονο ζυγισμα αρχιζω τελικα, δεν μπορω αλλο διαιτα...
θα τρωω ο,τι ναναι, δεν μπορω να με βαλω σε πλαισια πια, 2 μηνες πανε...
απλα υποσχεθηκα θα ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα!

Μια και ειναι Δευτερα σημερα: 82.9 κιλα

Πενελοπε συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## penelope1985

Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα μου σε ολους!  :Smile: 

Σημερα συμπληρωσα 6 μηνες διατροφη.(Ατκινς)
Τα αποτελεσματα καταπληκτικα σε ολους τους τομεις.
Εχασα σε 6 μηνες 50 κιλα.Θεαματικη πτωση χοληστερινης(πανω απο 350 και σημερα 190)οπως και τα τριγλυκεριδια(πανω απο 200 και σημερα 130).Μεγαλη πτωση της αρτηριακης πιεσης.Επαιζε στο 22 η μεγαλη με 12 η μικρη και τωρα παιζει στο 12 με 13 η μεγαλη και 7 με 8 η μικρη.Εξαφανιστηκαν για 6 μηνες οι τρομερες ημικρανιες που ειχα καθε μηνα τις μερες περιοδου επι 20 χρονια!!!Επι 6 μηνες δεν χρειαστηκε να παρω ουτε ενα παυσιπονο!
Οσο για την διαθεση απιστευτη, κουραση καμμια και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τον επομενο στοχο τα 85 κιλα και τελος τα 72 κιλα.

Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια εδω, για τη συμπαρασταση που μου εχουν δωσει.Να ειστε παντα καλα  :Smile: 
Το μηνυμα ειναι....Μπορουμε να καταφερουμε τα παντα αρκει να το θελουμε πραγματικα.Εχουμε μεγαλυτερη δυναμη μεσα μας απ οτι νομιζουμε.Ολα ειναι στο μυαλο και στο χερι μας.

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας.

----------


## Ava_ed

Σοφία μου, 
σήμερα μπήκα εδώ μόνο και μόνο για να σε συγχαρώ με όλη μου την καρδιά και να σου πω πως για μένα αποτελείς πηγή έμπνευσης!
Τι να πω, μόνο ένα μεγάλο μπράβο με όλη την ειλικρίνεια και το σεβασμό μου, όχι μόνο στην προσπάθεια, αλλά και στα αποτελέσματά σου.
Εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμη παλεύω με τους δαίμονες που καταπολέμησες ήδη εσύ. Και προσπαθώ (όταν είμαι καλή) να μου δίνω κουράγιο με θετικές σκέψεις. Χθες για παράδειγμα, εκεί που λυσσούσα για γλυκό και ήμουν τριγυρισμένη από αυτά, έφαγα πορτοκάλι και ακτινίδιο και δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαρούμενη είμαι με τη μικρή αυτή νίκη. Μέρα με τη μέρα. Με υπομονή. Με κουράγιο. Με πείσμα.
Keep up the good work!!!! Κάνε μας περήφανους!

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλησπέρα κοριτσια, χθες αρχισα ολοκληρωμενη πρπασπαθεια οπως σας ειχα πει οτι θα κανω αφου εβγαιναν ολες οι εξετασεις, 
ετσι αρχισα με διατροφολόγο στα 142,3 (την Κυριακη του εδωσα και καταλαβε χιχι)
Την αλλη εβδομαδα ελπίζω λιγοτερα αν και θα ειμαι αδιαθετη
Καλη δυναμη σε όλες σας

----------


## Μαφάλντα

60,5.Το Πάσχα έφαγα,έφαγα.
Τα καλύτερα σε όλους.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Την καλημερα μου σε ολους! 
> 
> Σημερα συμπληρωσα 6 μηνες διατροφη.(Ατκινς)
> Τα αποτελεσματα καταπληκτικα σε ολους τους τομεις.
> Εχασα σε 6 μηνες 50 κιλα.Θεαματικη πτωση χοληστερινης(πανω απο 350 και σημερα 190)οπως και τα τριγλυκεριδια(πανω απο 200 και σημερα 130).Μεγαλη πτωση της αρτηριακης πιεσης.Επαιζε στο 22 η μεγαλη με 12 η μικρη και τωρα παιζει στο 12 με 13 η μεγαλη και 7 με 8 η μικρη.Εξαφανιστηκαν για 6 μηνες οι τρομερες ημικρανιες που ειχα καθε μηνα τις μερες περιοδου επι 20 χρονια!!!Επι 6 μηνες δεν χρειαστηκε να παρω ουτε ενα παυσιπονο!
> Οσο για την διαθεση απιστευτη, κουραση καμμια και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τον επομενο στοχο τα 85 κιλα και τελος τα 72 κιλα.
> 
> Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια εδω, για τη συμπαρασταση που μου εχουν δωσει.Να ειστε παντα καλα 
> ...


Σοφια εισαι η ελπιδα μου πραγματικα! στο εχω πει παμπολλες φορες αλλα πραγματικα οταν παω να τα καταστρεψω ολα σκεφτομαι οτι αφου μπορεις εσυ μπορω κ γω!
Εισαι επισης κ ο λογος που δεν πεταξα το βιβλιο της Ατκινς, (συλλεγω διαφορα διαιτο-βιβλια με διαττροφες κτλ), γιατι καταλαβα οτι μπορει να μην με εκφραζει σαν συνολο αλλα μπορω κ απο εκει να κερδισω πραγματα...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Την καλημερα μου σε ολους! 
> 
> Σημερα συμπληρωσα 6 μηνες διατροφη.(Ατκινς)
> Τα αποτελεσματα καταπληκτικα σε ολους τους τομεις.
> Εχασα σε 6 μηνες 50 κιλα.Θεαματικη πτωση χοληστερινης(πανω απο 350 και σημερα 190)οπως και τα τριγλυκεριδια(πανω απο 200 και σημερα 130).Μεγαλη πτωση της αρτηριακης πιεσης.Επαιζε στο 22 η μεγαλη με 12 η μικρη και τωρα παιζει στο 12 με 13 η μεγαλη και 7 με 8 η μικρη.Εξαφανιστηκαν για 6 μηνες οι τρομερες ημικρανιες που ειχα καθε μηνα τις μερες περιοδου επι 20 χρονια!!!Επι 6 μηνες δεν χρειαστηκε να παρω ουτε ενα παυσιπονο!
> Οσο για την διαθεση απιστευτη, κουραση καμμια και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τον επομενο στοχο τα 85 κιλα και τελος τα 72 κιλα.
> 
> Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια εδω, για τη συμπαρασταση που μου εχουν δωσει.Να ειστε παντα καλα 
> ...


έχω μείνει άναυδη
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ
Ελπίζω να καταφερω να σε φτάσω πραγματικά, εχεις παρα πολυ δυναμη που καταφερες κατι τετοιο,
Πας και γυμναστηριο?

----------


## granita_ed

αχ ποσο χαιρομαι κοριτσια οταν παμε τοσο καλα!ειλικρινα μου δινετε δυναμη!

----------


## sofia68

Κοριτσαρες μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολες!

Ava μου οταν λυσσας οπως λες για γλυκο σκεψου εκεινη τη στιγμη τι θελεις πιο πολυ?Μια ικανοποιηση, μια απολαυση ενος λεπτου που θα σου προσφερει η να φτασεις στο στοχο σου?Ναι, βαλε πεισμα και πες "οχι δε θα το φαω το ρημαδι γιατι αυτο που θα μου προσφερει ειναι να με απομακρυνει απο το στοχο μου και τιποτε αλλο"
Πηγα και γω στους γονεις μου το Πασχα και κυκλοφορουσαν απειρα γλυκα και οχι μονο....απλα δεν υπηρχαν για μενα".

badgirl11 το ειπες πολυ σωστα....Αφου μπορω εγω μπορεις κι εσυ!

karamela μου δεν πηγαινω γυμναστηριο.Κανω διαδρομο στο σπιτι μερα παρα μερα παντα πρωι νηστικη.Τη δυναμη που εχω την εχεις κι εσυ....ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα καταφερεις οσα επιθυμεις  :Smile: 

Καλη δυναμη σε ολους και παμε γερα μαζι!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ELENA.10

Σοφία καλημερα.Συγχαρητηρια κ απο μενα!! Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακη η απωλεια βαρους σου..

ηθελα να σε ρωτησω...εχεις παρει καποιο βιβλιο σχετικα με την ατκινς? μονη σου εφτιαξες το διατροφικο σου προγραμμα?

Επισης ολο αυτο το διαστημα - των 5 μηνων - δεν εφαγες καθολου φρουτα?

----------


## Lily_ed

Γειά σου Σοφάκι! είσαι το φωτεινό μας παράδειγμα, καλή συνέχεια κούκλα μου!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Κοριτσαρες μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολες!
> 
> Ava μου οταν λυσσας οπως λες για γλυκο σκεψου εκεινη τη στιγμη τι θελεις πιο πολυ?Μια ικανοποιηση, μια απολαυση ενος λεπτου που θα σου προσφερει η να φτασεις στο στοχο σου?Ναι, βαλε πεισμα και πες "οχι δε θα το φαω το ρημαδι γιατι αυτο που θα μου προσφερει ειναι να με απομακρυνει απο το στοχο μου και τιποτε αλλο"
> Πηγα και γω στους γονεις μου το Πασχα και κυκλοφορουσαν απειρα γλυκα και οχι μονο....απλα δεν υπηρχαν για μενα".
> 
> badgirl11 το ειπες πολυ σωστα....Αφου μπορω εγω μπορεις κι εσυ!
> 
> karamela μου δεν πηγαινω γυμναστηριο.Κανω διαδρομο στο σπιτι μερα παρα μερα παντα πρωι νηστικη.Τη δυναμη που εχω την εχεις κι εσυ....ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα καταφερεις οσα επιθυμεις 
> ...



γιατι πρωι και νηστική?
παίζει καποιο ρόλο?

----------


## badgirl11

νομιζω ειναι πεσμενο το γλυκογονο το πρωι κ καις λιπος, αν ισχυει.
Σοφια χαρη σε σενα ξαναρχισα διαιταααααααα κ μονο που σε ειδα, σκεψου χεχεεχ σευχαριστω κ ππαλιιιιιιιι

----------


## sofia68

karamela μου,

Το πρωι, τα επιπεδα του γλυκογονου (αποθηκευμενοι υδατανθρακες) ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλα. 
Αυτο ειναι το καταλληλοτερο περιβαλλον για να καψουμε λιπος αντι για υδατανθρακες, σαν ενεργεια.
Το βραδυ καιμε περισσοτερο υδατανθρακες και αυτο που εχουμε φαει στην διαρκεια της ημερας.


badgirl11 ελα παμε γερα....αφου το χεις!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα γυναικάρες :*
Δεν το ηξερα αυτο, καλα που το εμαθα γιατι σκεφτομαι μολις ελαφρύνω λίγο να αρχισω διαδρομο σπίτι μου
Σοφία πόσες φορές την εβδομάδα κανεις?

----------


## sofia68

ELENA.10 οχι κουκλα μου δεν αξιωθηκα να αγορασω το βιβλιο.
Τις πληροφοριες μου τις πηρα απο το http://www.lowcarblife.org/ 
Οσο για το διαστημα των 6 μηνων που ακολουθω την διατροφη σαφως και μπορω να τρωω φρουτα.Τις πρωτες 15μερες, τις ημερες της εισαγωγης τα αποφευγεις.Κατοπιν τα βαζεις σταδιακα στη διατροφη σου...Ξεκινας π.χ με βατομουρα, πεπονι, φραουλες και μετα μηλα ροδακινα μπανανες κερασια κλπ κλπ κλπ...Στο παρακατω λινκ θα διαβασεις του λογου το αληθες...
http://www.lowcarblife.org/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=787

(σορρυ που αργησα να σου απαντησω τωρα ειδα τις ερωτησεις σου  :Smile:

----------


## sofia68

Καραμελιτσα μου 3 με 4 φορες την εβδομαδα  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε όλους!
σημερινο πρωινο ζυγισμα στα 85,4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μισο κιλακι κατω δλδ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μια χαρα νομιζω, μετα απο τοσα κακα γευματα μεσα στη βδομαδα..... και καθολου γυμναστικη..
απο αυριο, θα πηγαινω στη δουλεια μου με το ποδηλατο!!!!!!!!!!!!ειναι περιπου 8 λεπτα αποσταση απο το σπιτι με ανηφορες κιολας...
το εκανα προβα χθες..
καλα καμια σχεση το ποδηλατο στο δρομο με το ποδηλατο στο γυμναστηριο..
ειχα ξεχασει πως ειναι (το ειχα 7 χρονια αχρηστο...)

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καραμελιτσα μου 3 με 4 φορες την εβδομαδα


ποση ωρίτσα κανεις?

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 29/3 σε 5/4 
> απο 68 σε 66.5 -1,5 κιλα.
> 
> Πολυ καλη εβδομαδα αν και γιορτες!



Aπο 5/4 σε 12/4 και μετα απο αρρωστιες 
απο 66.5 σε 64.9 -1.6 κιλα
Ελιωσα!

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράβοοο
ειχε και κατι καλο αυτη η ταλαιπωρια

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ρε συ καραμελα αλλα αποκλειεται αυτα τα κιλα να ειναι λιπος. 5 μερες ημουνα πανω σε ενα καναπε... Ολο υγρα ειναι

----------


## karamela_ed

πάντως λενε πως ο πυρετος καιει λιπος, τωρα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει

----------


## ELENA.10

Sofia68,

ευχαριστω πολυ για το link...θα το διαβασω κ θα δω αν μου ταιριαζει κ αν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω.. !

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο peneplope, σίγουρα δεν είναι μόνο υγρά είναι και λίπος. ..

----------


## sofia68

karamela 
κανω διαδρομο 30 με 45 λεπτα.

Παντως κιλακι στον αγυριστο αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν εστειλα, ισως γιατι ειμαι αδιαθετη...θα δειξει...
Δε με απασχολει...συνεχιζω κανονικα τη διατροφη μου

----------


## irenevaladia

Πως παραμένω εδώ και τόσο καιρό ακριβώς στο 57,3 δεν ξέρω? μα ακριβώς; Μήπως έχει χαλάσει η ζυγαριά και δε «χαμπάριασα»;;;

----------


## Kate2

Πόσο καιρό δηλαδή?

----------


## irenevaladia

Πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες με 3 ζυγίσματα στο 57,3 και ένα στο 57,2

----------


## Kate2

Ε, όπου να ναι θα πέσει.

----------


## karamela_ed

Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε η 1 εβδομαδα και εχασα 3,9 κιλα  :Big Grin:  και ημουν και αδιαθετη

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο κοριτσακι!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

mprabo βρε καραμελα, ειδες αρχισε η καθοδος...
Αυριο ζυγισμα κ ζυγισμα ξανα σε μια βδομαδα, θα ελαττωσω πολυ το βραδυνο γευμα, στα αλλα θα τρωω ο,τι μου καπνισει...

----------


## granita_ed

ειμαι πλεον 65.5!!!!!γιουπι

----------


## irenevaladia

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> Ε, όπου να ναι θα πέσει.


kai ekei nameinei den exo provlima 
min eimai kai axaristi ...

----------


## badgirl11

81.9

φιλεναδαααααααααα μου ελειψες ρε γαμωτο. Λοιπον σημερα κατεβαζω το μεσεντζερ σπιτι ναι κ σωσε. νανταλλαξουμε κ κινητα γμτ
γινεται ενας χαμος, ειμαστε στα τελειωματα κ εχουμε αποτελιωθει

----------


## Ava_ed

Μπράβο βρε κακό κορίτσι! Φοβερή απώλεια!
Εγώ για έναν μήνα είχα ξωκείλει και επανήλθα δριμύτερη. Σύνολο απώλειας 13 κιλά. Με περηφάνεια ανακοινώνω πως έπιασα τα 86. ʼντε και εις κατώτερα για όλους μας!

----------


## badgirl11

ελα ρε αβαρααααααααααααααααααααα αααα μπραβο!!! 
αυτα τα λενε νωριτερρα! εισαι κουκλα! πρεπει νασαι κ σε καλη φαση γενικα γιατι ολο εξαφανιζεσαι...ερωτα μυριζομαι!

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο κοριτσια μου.Ava ειδες παρολο που ξεφυγες σε φασεις, η απωλεια ηταν μεγαλη.Καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι.Και στα δικα μας.:P

----------


## Ava_ed

Κοριτσάρες μου ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνσή σας!
Έρωτας είναι η αιτία, αλλά ... για μένα! Όχι, δεν παίζει αρσενικό, αλλά πρώτη φορά εδώ και χρόνια νιώθω πως άρχισα να με αγαπάω. Συγκινούμαι και που το λέω ανοιχτά. Έχω διάθεση να ψωνίσω το καλύτερο για μένα, πιάνω την κοιλιά μου και χαίρομαι (ας είναι ακόμη τουρλωτή τουρλωτή), θέλω να βγω, να κάνω πράγματα για μένα. Επιτέλους!

----------


## Constance

Ava μου σε νιωθω!Ειμαι στην ιδια φαση!Ετσι θα τα καταφερουμε!Μονο αν μας αγαπαμε και το κανουμε για μας.

----------


## Ava_ed

Constance μου, 
η αγάπη αυτή δυστυχώς δε διδάσκεται, ούτε μπορεί να μεταδοθεί. Μακάρι να είχε κάποιος τον τρόπο να μου τη μεταδώσει πριν, μακάρι να μπορούσα να την "κολλήσω" κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε κάποιους. Είναι το βίωμά μας, η προσωπική μας στιγμή. Λέμε "αγάπα τον εαυτό σου", αλλά ανάθεμα αν αισθανόμαστε τι θα πει πραγματικά αυτό. 
Χαίρομαι για σένα, πολύ, είναι απίστευτο το συναίσθημα. Τι σου κάνουν 13 κιλά. Φαντάσου τι θα γίνει όταν φτάσουμε στο στόχο μας. Πυροτεχνήματα θα ρίξουμε!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Constance μου, 
> η αγάπη αυτή δυστυχώς δε διδάσκεται, ούτε μπορεί να μεταδοθεί. Μακάρι να είχε κάποιος τον τρόπο να μου τη μεταδώσει πριν, μακάρι να μπορούσα να την "κολλήσω" κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε κάποιους. Είναι το βίωμά μας, η προσωπική μας στιγμή. Λέμε "αγάπα τον εαυτό σου", αλλά ανάθεμα αν αισθανόμαστε τι θα πει πραγματικά αυτό. 
> Χαίρομαι για σένα, πολύ, είναι απίστευτο το συναίσθημα. Τι σου κάνουν 13 κιλά. Φαντάσου τι θα γίνει όταν φτάσουμε στο στόχο μας. Πυροτεχνήματα θα ρίξουμε!


Θελει πολυ δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας.Και στη δικη μου περιπτωση ειχε να κανει και με γεγονοτα που συνεβησαν και με εβαλαν σε ενα τρυπακι να σκεφτω πολυ.Τα τελευταια δυο χρονια περασα αρκετα δυσκολα.Και απο ολο αυτο βγηκα πιο δυνατη και χαιρομαι γι'αυτο.Μιλας πολυ σωστα και χαιρομαι πραγματικα να διαβαζω τετοια ποστ εδω μεσα απο σας.

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράβο ρε κορίτσια σε όλες, ειναι πολύ θετικό που παλεύουμε με καλη ψυχολογία  :Wink:

----------


## Ava_ed

Ξέρεις κανέναν να παίρνει βάρος από το καλό του? Οι προσωπικές μου δυσκολίες υπάρχουν εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια. Τα τελευταία δύο πήρα είκοσι τέσσερα κιλά και δεν είμαι καθόλου περήφανη γι' αυτό. Έπρεπε κάποιος να με σταματήσει. Οι δυσκολίες δε σταματούν, τα κιλά όμως ναι. 
Έστω και με όσα περνάμε πρέπει να βρούμε το χρόνο και τη δύναμη να στραφούμε σε μας. Οι γύρω μας παίρνουν, παίρνουν, όσο δίνουμε τόσο παραπάνω ζητάνε. Πρέπει να βρούμε αποθέματα και για μας, πριν μας καταστρέψουμε ανεπανόρθωτα.

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Μπράβο ρε κορίτσια σε όλες, ειναι πολύ θετικό που παλεύουμε με καλη ψυχολογία


ετσι  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Ξέρεις κανέναν να παίρνει βάρος από το καλό του? Οι προσωπικές μου δυσκολίες υπάρχουν εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια. Τα τελευταία δύο πήρα είκοσι τέσσερα κιλά και δεν είμαι καθόλου περήφανη γι' αυτό. Έπρεπε κάποιος να με σταματήσει. Οι δυσκολίες δε σταματούν, τα κιλά όμως ναι. 
> Έστω και με όσα περνάμε πρέπει να βρούμε το χρόνο και τη δύναμη να στραφούμε σε μας. Οι γύρω μας παίρνουν, παίρνουν, όσο δίνουμε τόσο παραπάνω ζητάνε. Πρέπει να βρούμε αποθέματα και για μας, πριν μας καταστρέψουμε ανεπανόρθωτα.


ʼστο Αβα μου σε καταλαβαίνω σε 3 μήνες πήρα 30 κιλα, αν αυτο σου λεει κατι  :Frown:  όμως τωρα το παλεύω  :Wink:

----------


## Ava_ed

Αν μου λέει, λέει? Καμπάνες ακούω!
Ποιος ξέρεις τι τράβηξες κι εσύ κοριτσάκι μου. Κουράγιο και καλές κατηφόρες! Θα τα καταφέρουμε!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Το παν ειναι να πιστέψουμε σε εμας και να μην επηρεαζόμαστε απο αλλους παραγοντες, τουλάχιστον όσο μπορούμε*

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_Aπο 5/4 σε 12/4 και μετα απο αρρωστιες 
> απο 66.5 σε 64.9 -1.6 κιλα
> Ελιωσα!


Απο 12/4 σε 19/4 
απο 64.9 σε 64.3 -600γρ 

Μια χαρουλα

----------


## Kate2

+100, 55,3 Κολλήσαμε μου φαίνεται....

----------


## Constance

81 κιλα σημερα!Τουτεστιν :P εχασα 1.5 κιλο απο τη δευτερα του πασχα μεχρι σημερα.Αλλο εναμιση μεχρι την πρωτομηνια.Μπορω. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Kalimera ki apo mena!

Sorry gia ta greeklish alla kati epathe o upologistis mou kai den mporw na grapsw simera! 

Mou fainetai tha arxisw ki egw to ebdomadiaio zugisma, giati apogoiteutomai otan zugizomai kathimerina...

Opote simera Deutera 19/4 xupnisa 83,8...

Mexri tin alli Deutera loipon stoxos 82,5!!!!!! Elpizw!

----------


## badgirl11

Γεια σας κοριτσαρες,
82.6 κιλα σημερα, ελπιζω μολις περασει ο γαμος μου να εχει φυγει κι ενα δικιλο,
να δω 80+ που δεν εχω δει ποτε...προσφατα!
Αρχιζω ομως κ προσπαθεια γιατι τοχω παρακανει. Φιλουπες κ στα δικα σας!

Κονστανς μπραβο!!!!!!!!!! μπορεις ω ναι μπορεις!

----------


## Constance

badgirl μου σε ευχαριστω. :Smile:

----------


## DEPON

Να μαι και παλι!!!!!!!!!!!!

87 και παλι!
εφαγα καλαααααααααα

Πρεπει να μαζευτω επιτελους.....ολο κρεπαλες!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλησπέρα γυναικάρες μου όμορφες
Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε και η 2 εβδομαδα προσπάθειας και είμαι -1900, πολύ καλα,
Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτες, μπράβο σε όλες και σε αυτές που δεν εχασαν γιατι και παλι προσπαθησαν*

----------


## Constance

Κaramelitsa μπραβο!Η προσπαθεια σου εφερε πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα!Παντα τετοια απο δω και περα σου ευχομαι. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Καλησπέρα γυναικάρες μου όμορφες
> Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε και η 2 εβδομαδα προσπάθειας και είμαι -1900, πολύ καλα,
> Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτες, μπράβο σε όλες και σε αυτές που δεν εχασαν γιατι και παλι προσπαθησαν*


Mπραβο Καραμελιτσα!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Καλησπέρα γυναικάρες μου όμορφες
> Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε και η 2 εβδομαδα προσπάθειας και είμαι -1900, πολύ καλα,
> Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτες, μπράβο σε όλες και σε αυτές που δεν εχασαν γιατι και παλι προσπαθησαν*


πας τελεια!σου ευχομαι να συνεχεισεις ετσι!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σας ευαριστώ πολύ κοριτσακια μου γλυκά*

----------


## sofia68

Μπραβο καραμελίτσα γλυκια!!!  :Smile: 
Ετσι... ετσι παμε γερα!!!!

(εγω κολλησα στα 88 αλλα φυσιολογικο...δε με πτοει καθολου...συνεχιζω την διατροφη μου!!)


Καλη δυναμη σε ολους!!!
Μπορουμε ειναι στο χερι μας!!  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Μπραβο καραμελίτσα γλυκια!!! 
> Ετσι... ετσι παμε γερα!!!!
> 
> (εγω κολλησα στα 88 αλλα φυσιολογικο...δε με πτοει καθολου...συνεχιζω την διατροφη μου!!)
> 
> 
> Καλη δυναμη σε ολους!!!
> Μπορουμε ειναι στο χερι μας!!



*Σε ευχαριστώ Σοφία μου, και βεβαια να μην πτοείσαι 3 κιλα εχεις ακόμα να χασεις και εχεις χασει τοοοοοοσα πολλά, ελπίζω να τα καταφερω κι εγω να πεσω στα κιλά που θελω, πιστευω πολύ αυτη την φορα πως θα τα καταφερω*

----------


## FANIZA

[Url =] http://www.ticker.7910.org/eng [img] http://www.ticker.7910.org/an1cHl50g...3VyIHRleHQ.gif [/ img] [/ url]

καλημερα σε ολες τιε παχουλοκομψουλες σαν και εμενα θαυμαζω ολες που κανετε αυτη την προσπαθια και λεω να παρω μερος και εγω. καραμελα κανεισ μονο διαιτα η εχεις κανει σλιβ?

----------


## FANIZA

τα εκανα θαλασσα με την καταχωριση μου ουπςςςςςςς θα ξαναπροσπαθησω.ειμαι 127κ και ξεκιναω τωρα.

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by FANIZA_
> [Url =] http://www.ticker.7910.org/eng [img] http://www.ticker.7910.org/an1cHl50g...3VyIHRleHQ.gif [/ img] [/ url]
> 
> καλημερα σε ολες τιε παχουλοκομψουλες σαν και εμενα θαυμαζω ολες που κανετε αυτη την προσπαθια και λεω να παρω μερος και εγω. καραμελα κανεισ μονο διαιτα η εχεις κανει σλιβ?


Καλως ηρθες Φανιζα, 
Κάνω μονο διαιτα με διαιτολόγο, δεν εχω κανει καμια επέμβαση για τον λογο οτι 1 μπορω να τα χασω τα κιλα μονη μου το πηρα αποφαση και 2 δεν τρωω καθολου μα καθόλου ποσοτητα στο φαγητο μου ισα ισα τρωω πιο λιγο και απο το φυσιολογικό, οποτε δεν υπάρχει για εμενα λογος να μπω σε αυτη την διαδικασια  :Wink: 
Πες μας λίγο πόσα κιλα εισαι και ποσο θες να φτασεις

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by FANIZA_
> τα εκανα θαλασσα με την καταχωριση μου ουπςςςςςςς θα ξαναπροσπαθησω.ειμαι 127κ και ξεκιναω τωρα.


Με διαιτολόγο? ή μονη σου?εσυ εχεις κανει χειρουργειο?

----------


## FANIZA

ειμαι 127 και θελω να φτασω τα 60 τοσο ειμουν μεχρι πριν 10 χρονια.τρωω μονο δημητριακα με γαλα το πρωι και κοτοπυλο η τονο με μαρουλι το μεσημερι και 2 φρουτα.μου το ειπε γιατρος για να αποφυγουμε το σλιβ. ξεκινησα την δευτερα .

----------


## granita_ed

μονο αυτα τρως?λιγα δεν ειναι??

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by FANIZA_
> ειμαι 127 και θελω να φτασω τα 60 τοσο ειμουν μεχρι πριν 10 χρονια.τρωω μονο δημητριακα με γαλα το πρωι και κοτοπυλο η τονο με μαρουλι το μεσημερι και 2 φρουτα.μου το ειπε γιατρος για να αποφυγουμε το σλιβ. ξεκινησα την δευτερα .


Πήγαινε καλύτερα σε εναν διαιτολόγο ειναι πολυ λιγα αυτα και θα παθεις τιποτα με τοσα λιγα εκτος οτι θα βαρεθεις συνεχεια τα ιδια και τα ιδια, 
Εγω έψαξα τις ορμόνες μου σε εναν μαλακα για εμενα ενδοκρινολόγο, βγηκαν όλες ολες καθαρές, μονο ενα θεματακι ειχα με το αιμα μου το οποιο θα ψάξω αν και ηταν επειδη ειχα περιοδο αλλα τεσπα, αμεσως μου μιλησε να κανουμε δαχτυλίδι γιατι μονη μου δεν θα μπορω να χασω και να παρω και glucoplus πως σκατα λεγεται δεν θυμάμαι το οποιο εχει σχεση με ζακχαρο το παιρνει η γιαγια μου αυτο, εγω βεβαια του ειπα πως μπορω να χασω κιλα μονη μου δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα ειμαι συνεπης οταν κανω διατροφή, αυτος μου ελεγε οτι δεν προκειται να χασω και να βαλω τον Σεπτεμβτρη δαχτυλίδι, εγω τον ρωτησα το δαχτυλίδι δεν ειναι για ατομα τα οποια τρωνε ποσοτητα? μου λεει ναι, οπως εσυ, του απαντησα πως εγω ΔΕΝ τρωω ποσοτητα και οτι δεν κανω χειρουργειο, και η απαντηση του ηταν οτι καλα κανε οτι προσπαθεια νομιζεις με την διαιτολογο σου και ελα τον Σεπτεμβρη να σε δω τι θα εχεις καταφερει και θα δω αν πρεπει να κανεις δαχτυλιδι η όχι, γιατι ειπε οτι δεν ειναι για εμενα η Sleeve, 
Η κορυφαία ατακα που μου πεταξε α και μην νομιζεις και δαχτυλίδι να βαλεις πως θα γινεις μοντελο, παντα παχουλη θα εισαι και πρεπει να το χωνεψεις αυτο.
Συγνωμη ρε παιδια αυτα δεν τα λες σε ενα ατομο που θελει και πρεπει να χασει κιλά, μετα εκλαιγα βεβαια γιατι δυστυχως ψυχολογικα με γαμ...., και απογοητευτηκα γιατι παντα αδυνατη ημουν αλλα για αλλους λογους πηρα κιλά.

Ρε παιδια θελω να μου πειτε δεν σας τα ειχα πει αυτα και εβραζα μεσα μου, θελω να μου πειτε την αληθεια ειμαι καπου παραλογη σε αυτα?Είναι σωστη συμπεριφορα γιατρου αυτη?

----------


## granita_ed

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ!Κ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως μπορεις να χασεις μονη σου!εμενα φιλη μου απο 110 πηγε 70 χωρις να κανει εγχειρηση απλα με προσπαθεια και υπομονη και πιστεψε με αυτη ετρωγε παρα πολλες ποσοτητες παλιά. Ουτε δακρυ για τετοιους "γιατρους" που δε φερονται σαν ανθρωποι.
Εσυ κανε τη προσπαθεια σου και μην ακους κανεναν!

----------


## FANIZA

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΧΑΝΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΛΑΝΕ. ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΥΝΔΙΝΕΥΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ 2-3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΙΤΑΜΗΝΕΣ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.

----------


## karamela_ed

και η σοφια απο εδω στα κιλα μου ηταν και εχει φτασει δεν θυμαμαι κοντα στα 70 νομιζω μονη της, εγω γιατι να μην τα καταφερω, τον Σεπτέμβρη δεν παω να με δει , απο την στιγμη που ολα ηταν οκ μ ετις ορμονες.

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by FANIZA_
> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΧΑΝΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΛΑΝΕ. ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΥΝΔΙΝΕΥΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ 2-3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΙΤΑΜΗΝΕΣ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.


Εγω απλα φοβάμαι μηπως βαρεθεις καθε μερα αυτο το προγρμμα για τοσο καιρο

----------


## FANIZA

και εγω το φοβαμε. γιαυτο μου ειπε οτι οταν πιεζομε να τρωω κατι αλα οχι συνεχια. το εχω ξανακανει να χασω 20 κιλα αλα τα ξαναπειρα αυτο που φοβαμε ειναι το μετα. γιατι τι διαιτα την καταφερνω μολισ χασω με πιανει λυσα τρωω και τα ξαναπερνω. ελπιζω απλα αυτη να ειναι η τελαιυταια φορα.

----------


## FANIZA

ειμαι συγουρεσ αφου το θελουμε θα τα καταφερουμε και μην ακουτε μαλακες κομπλεξικους!!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα τα καταφερεις σιγουρα η αρχη ειναι το παν.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by FANIZA_
> ειμαι συγουρεσ αφου το θελουμε θα τα καταφερουμε και μην ακουτε μαλακες κομπλεξικους!!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα τα καταφερεις σιγουρα η αρχη ειναι το παν.


Φυσικα και το θελεις , αλλα αυτη η διατροφη θα σου γ*μησει κανονικα τον μεταβολισμο και δε μπορω να καταλαβω ποιος ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ γιατρος σε παροτρυνε να το κανεις.Ειλικρινα ειναι να τρελαινεσαι ωρες ωρες με αυτα που ακους :O
Να σου πω κατι απλο;Ενας ανθρωπος 120 κιλων εχει περισσοτερες ενεργειακες αναγκες απο εναν 70κιλο.Οσο χανουμε κιλα , οι ενεργειακες αναγκες πεφτουν.Ειναι δυνατον λοιπον να τρεφεσαι απο τωρα με 700-800 θερμιδες;;;!!Δηλαδη αν χασεις 10 κιλα με ποσες θα τρεφεσαι; Με 500; Και μετα; Με αερα κοπανιστο;;;!!Γι'αυτο ακριβως ξαναπηρες τα κιλα που ειχες χασει...Ασε που θα χασεις μυικο ιστο και θα πλαδαρεψεις.
Ασχετοι γιατροι!!
Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να ξεκινησεις με μια δοατροφη τουλαχιστον 1600-1700 θερμιδων.
Πρωι δημητριακα με γαλα ή ενα τοστακι με φρουτο,Το μεσημερι μια μεγαλη σαλατα με μιση μεριδα απο ο,τι φαγητο εχεις και 1-2 φετες ψωμι ολικης ,το απογευμα φαε 1-2 φρουτα ή γιαουρτι με φρουτο , ή μπαρα δημητριακων με φρουτο , ή 2-3 φρυγανιες με μελι και το βραδυ φαε ο,τι και το μεσημερι , ή μια ομελετα με σαλατα , ή τοστ με σαλατα ή 1-2 ψητες πατατες με μανιταρια, ή τονοσαλατα...
Αυτη ειναι μια αξιοπρεπεστατη διατροφη που θα σε βοηθησει να μαθεις να τρως και δε θα σου καταστρεψει τον οργανισμο.
Να τρως ψαρι ,ασπρο κρεας, οσπρια , λαχανικα , φρουτα ..
2-3 κουταλιες λαδι την ημερα στις σαλατες σου και πολυ νερο.
Καμια φορα την εβδομαδα να τρως και ενα γλυκακι.
Σε φιλω.

----------


## irenevaladia

Η κατακράτηση από τα χάπια και την περίοδο, το έκανε το θαύμα της.
Ο δείκτης εκτινάχτηκε: *57,8* σήμερα?

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> Η κατακράτηση από τα χάπια και την περίοδο, το έκανε το θαύμα της.
> Ο δείκτης εκτινάχτηκε: *57,8* σήμερα?


*Μην απογοητευεσαι αφου ξερεις γιατι εγινε αυτό, συνεχισε και η ζυγαρια θα σε ανταμείψει σύντομα*

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 12/4 σε 19/4 
> απο 64.9 σε 64.3 -600γρ 
> 
> Μια χαρουλα



Απο 19/4 σε 26/4

απο 64,3 σε 63,6 -700 γρ

----------


## Loula83

εχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή από την πέμπτη 22/4,και το σκ έκανα τη διήμερη αποτοξίνωση του λιποτοξ. σήμερα 26/4, ζυγίστηκα και είμαι -3 κιλά,παρόλο που δεν έχω να χάσω πάρα πολλά κιλά... μου φαίνεται πλασματικό,αλλά σίγουρα νιώθω πολύ πιο ξεφούσκωτη (κι ας περιμένω περίοδο από στιγμή σε στιγμή)...συνεχίζω κι ελπίζω να μην θα ξαναπάρω!

----------


## penelope1985

ναι ειναι λογικο... ειναι τα υγρα που φευγουν... δεν προκειται για λιπος...

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας και παλι!
Την προηγουμενη Δευτερα ήμουν 83,8 και σημερα ξυπνησα 83,4. Δηλαδη -400γρ. Μπορουσα και καλυτερα νομιζω... Αχ αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο με κατεστρεψε. Στοχος επομενης Δευτερας ειναι τα 82. Ελπιζω!

----------


## granita_ed

καλως μας ήρθες!!!!καλη αρχη!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα ντορετα!!!
καλος ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!!

ευχομαι καλη αρχη και καλες απωλειες!!!!
αρχισες να κανεις καποια διαιτα? διατροφη απο ειδικο? επεμβαση?




> _Originally posted by doreta_
> Καλημέρα! Είμαι νέο μέλος και βρίσκομαι στην αρχή της προσπάθειας..
> 
> 1.67 ύψος , 103.5 κιλά σήμερα 26/4/2010
> Για να δούμε τί θα έχω κάνει μέχρι την επόμενη Δευτέρα
> 
> Καλή δύναμη σε όλες !

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by doreta_
> Καλημέρα! Είμαι νέο μέλος και βρίσκομαι στην αρχή της προσπάθειας..
> 
> 1.67 ύψος , 103.5 κιλά σήμερα 26/4/2010
> Για να δούμε τί θα έχω κάνει μέχρι την επόμενη Δευτέρα
> 
> Καλή δύναμη σε όλες !


*Καλως ορισες, καλα κατεβάσματα*

----------


## Constance

doreta μου καλως ηρθες και καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια σου ευχομαι.Συμφωνω με οσα σου ειπε ο αντρας σου ξερει καλυτερα ο ιδιος αλλωστε.Μπορει να φαινεται βουνο στην αρχη αλλα μετα βλεπεις οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ψηλο αυτο το βουνο.Για οτι θες να συζητησεις θα ειμαστε εδω να σε ακουσουμε ολοι. :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

οντως doreta, χιλιες φορες μονη σου προσπαθεια καιμετα ολα τα αλλα.... αν κρατηθεις λιγο θα δεις αποτελεσμα.. τα πρωτα κιλα συνηθως ειναι υγρα που φευγουν ετσι ευκολα, αλλα οπως κ ναχει, το να βλεεπις λιγοτερα κιλα σε κανει να νιωθεις πολυ καλυτερα!!!

εγω ξεκινησα με 95 κιλα και επαιρνα τα χαπια Lipotox, τα οποία ειναι φυτικα και εχασα αρκετα κιλα (περιπου 10 σε 1μιση μηνα). Μετα τα σταματησα για οικονομικου λογους, αρχισα να τρωω πααααρα πολυ παλι και τελικα εφτασα 92.... αρχισα μονη μου διατροφη, με συμβουλες του γυμναστη μου και απο πολυ κοσμο εδω... και πλεον εχω αρχισει και διατροφη με διαιτολογο, το οποίο θα επρεπε να το κανω τελικα απο την αρχη! ευκολη διατροφη, τρωω μεχρι σκασμου και μεσα σε κια βδομαδα εχω χασει ηδη 2 κιλα!!!!!!!! αυτα απο εμενα!!!! 

με λιγη θεληση να ξερεις πως θα πετυχεις!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

εγω πιστευω οτι αν παλια ετρωγες μεγαλες μεριδες και "λαθος" θα δεις αμεσως απώλεια αν αρχισεις να προσεχεις,βαλεις νερακι και σαλατες στη διατροφή σου κ προσεξεις να μην τρως αργα το βραδυ!σε καλωσορίζω και να χαιρεσαι τα αγγελούδια σου!

----------


## TETH

> _Originally posted by doreta_
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα!
> 
> Έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα περίπου να προσέχω κάπως τις ποσότητες που τρώω, εννοώντας να είναι κάπως φυσιολογικές και να μην είναι οι απεριόριστες που έτρωγα το τελευταίο διάστημα. Δεν έχω ακόμη τη δύναμη να πω ότι θα ξεκινήσω συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα, απλά έχω μειώσει από μόνη μου λίγο τις ποσότητες. Η ζυγαριά έχει δείξει -3 κιλά και ανυπομονώ να δω διψήφιο νούμερο στη ζυγαριά (το τριψήφιο που βλέπω με ρίχνει πολύ ψυχολογικά, όπως και η εικόνα μου στον καθρέφτη ..) 
> 
> Θέλω και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω Αν όχι να φτάσω τα 60 κιλά που ήμουν πριν από 4 χρόνια όταν παντρεύτηκα, τουλάχιστον τα 75 κιλά που ήμουν μετά την 1η εγκυμοσύνη μου όπου τουλάχιστον μπορούσα να ζω μια φυσιολογική ζωή... Είμαι 33 ετών με ύψος 1.67 και έχω 2 παιδάκια, το 2ο είναι 6 μηνών. Μέχρι τώρα θήλαζα, και αντί να χάσω βάρος την περίοδο του θηλασμού, έτρωγα πάρα πολύ και πήρα και 5 κιλά επιπλέον!
> 
> Το ενδεχόμενο επέμβασης έχει περάσει από το μυαλό μου δε σας το κρύβω, αλλά όταν το ανέφερα στον άντρα μου ο οποίος είναι γιατρός παρεπιπτόντως, μου είπε ότι ναι οι βαριατρικές επεμβάσεις είναι σωτήριες σε πολλές περιπτώσεις με συγκεκριμένες ενδείξεις, αλλά ακόμη και στα 100+ κιλά που βρίσκομαι δεν είναι ένδειξη χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί προσπάθεια απώλειας βάρους με διατροφή από μέρους μου. Πρώτα λέει να προσπαθήσω με νύχια και με δόντια μόνη μου, και μόνο αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα το ψάξουμε, αλλά είναι σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρω..
> Εγώ προσωπικά το βλέπω "βουνό", είναι τόσο πολλά τα κιλά που όταν το σκέφτομαι απογοητεύομαι, προτιμώ να μην τα σκέφτομαι καθόλου..
> ...




Doretaki καλως ηρθες κι απο μενα,
σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου,
αν σκεφτεσαι θετικα να εισαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα
κατεφερεις, οσο χρονο και αν σου παρει.
Το ιδιο "βουνο" σκεφτομουν κι εγω οτι πρεπει 
να σκαρφαλωσω οταν πρωτοξεκινησα 
πριν απο 2 μηνες περιπου.
Μετα απο δυο εγκυμοσυνες ενιωθα οτι ειχα βαλτωσει
και οτι δεν θα ξαναγυριζα ποτε στα παλια μου κιλα 
(πριν 4-5 χρονια ημουν 70).
Κι ομως να που κατι εχει αρχισει να γινεται!
Ειμαι εδω και το παλευω και λεω πως θα τα καταφερω.
Επομενως μπορεις κι εσυ και ολοι μας, 
ολα μεσα στο μυαλο ειναι!
Αν θες να μας κανεις παρεουλα, μπορεις να γραφεις και στο
"Ημερολογιο μου".
Φιλακια και εδω ειμαστε για οτι θελησεις!

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα σε ολους!!  :Smile: 

Μετα απο ενα κοληματακι στα 88, το οποιο δε με πηρε απο κατω αλλα συνεχισα την διατροφη μου, εδειξε σημερα 87 επιτελους!
Διδαγμα:Υπομονη, επιμονη και προσηλωση στο στοχο.

(doreta καλως μας ηρθες και καλη δυναμη στην προσπαθεια σου  :Smile: 

Καλη δυναμη σε ολα τα παιδια :-*

----------


## sofia68

doreta μου σ ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile: 

Επειδη αφενος εχω ενα προβλημα με το πληκτρολογιο εδω στο σπιτι και αφετερου μη κουραζω τα παιδια με τα ιδια και τα ιδια, αν γυρισεις λιγο πισω στην 119 σελιδα θα δεις τι κανω πανω κατω.
σορρυ δε μπορω να γραψω ευκολα δεν πιανουν τα πληκτρα

----------


## annieakafelicia

Γειά σας!!!

Μόλις έγινα μέλος στην παρέα σας.

Πριν από 2,5 χρόνια ήμουν 85 κιλά τα οποία όμως τώρα έχω καταφέρει να περιορίσω στα 53,7(μετά το σημερινό μου ζύγισμα)

Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 41 κιλά. Έχω ύψος 1.55

----------


## Kate2

> _Originally posted by annieakafelicia_
> Γειά σας!!!
> 
> Μόλις έγινα μέλος στην παρέα σας.
> 
> Πριν από 2,5 χρόνια ήμουν 85 κιλά τα οποία όμως τώρα έχω καταφέρει να περιορίσω στα 53,7(μετά το σημερινό μου ζύγισμα)
> 
> Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 41 κιλά. Έχω ύψος 1.55


Το άκουσα καλά το νούμερο κορίτσι μου? Μήπως είναι υπερβολικό? 41 κιλά?
Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## ria_ed

doreta καλώς όρισες! Εύχομαι να καταφέρεις όλα όσα θα σε κάνουν να νιώσεις ευτυχισμένη έτσι ώστε να χαρείς τη ζωή σου όπως ακριβώς θέλεις να τη ζήσεις και φυσικά να ευχηθώ να χαίρεσαι τα παιδάκια σου!
annie καλώς ήλθες κι εσύ στη παρέα!!! (βρε κοριτσακι μου μήπως τα κιλά του στόχου είναι υπερβολικά λίγα??)

----------


## annieakafelicia

> _Originally posted by semie_
> γεια σου!να σε ρωτήσω τι διατροφή ακολούθησες αυτα τα 2.5 χρονια?
> σου ευχομαι καλη αρχή και καλη δυναμη!
> 
> παντως νομιζω οτι στα 45-46 θα εισαι σουπερ!


να σου πω την αληθεία, δεν ήταν συγκεκριμένη η διατροφή που ακολούθησα!! είχα μόλις τελειώσει το σχολείο, έφυγε το αγχος, έτρωγα πιο ισορροπημένα,πολύ λιγότερο και άρχισαν να φεύγουν!!!Μέχρι τα 64 κιλά δεν το κατάλαβα καν

----------


## annieakafelicia

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by annieakafelicia_
> Γειά σας!!!
> 
> Μόλις έγινα μέλος στην παρέα σας.
> ...


Μπορεί να είναι λίγα αλλά θέλω πολύ να φτάσω εκεί....Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω....

----------


## loukoumaki

καλως ηρθες! 41 κιλα? 41 κιλα οσο και να ειναι το υψος σου ειναι λιγα και δε σου κρυβω οτι περνανε ασχημες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο μου με τα λεγομενα σου. παντως κοριτσια καλο θα ειναι να μην ενθαρρυνουμε τετοιους στοχους...

----------


## annieakafelicia

Θα είμαι στο chat για περίπου 30 λεπτά για όποιον θέλει να μιλήσει λιγάκι  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλως ηρθες! 41 κιλα? 41 κιλα οσο και να ειναι το υψος σου ειναι λιγα και δε σου κρυβω οτι περνανε ασχημες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο μου με τα λεγομενα σου. παντως κοριτσια καλο θα ειναι να μην ενθαρρυνουμε τετοιους στοχους...


+ 1

----------


## loukoumaki

155 με 41 κιλα εχει δμσ 17
και ενταξει, πες οτι ειναι οκ μολις φτασει εκει
αλλα ποιος εγγυαται οτι δε θα μπει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο μετα να θελει να χανει κι αλλο κι αλλο
και ολοι ξερουμε που οδηγουνται αυτες οι καταστασεις
δε θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να καταστροφολογω αλλα καλο θα ειναι να μη φτανουμε στα ακρα
γιατι ελλοχευουν κινδυνοι που δε μπορουμε να τους υπολογισουμε απο την αρχη

----------


## annieakafelicia

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> 155 με 41 κιλα εχει δμσ 17
> και ενταξει, πες οτι ειναι οκ μολις φτασει εκει
> αλλα ποιος εγγυαται οτι δε θα μπει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο μετα να θελει να χανει κι αλλο κι αλλο
> και ολοι ξερουμε που οδηγουνται αυτες οι καταστασεις
> δε θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να καταστροφολογω αλλα καλο θα ειναι να μη φτανουμε στα ακρα
> γιατι ελλοχευουν κινδυνοι που δε μπορουμε να τους υπολογισουμε απο την αρχη


Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!!Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ να διατηρηθώ σε ένα φυσιολογικό βάρος!!Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πάντως

----------


## ria_ed

αχχχχ είσαι πολύ καλή!!!! σε ευχαριστώ αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω καταφέρει τίποτε γμτ.... μακρύς ο δρόμος .....

αφιερωμένο το παρακάτω  :Smile: 

Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη,
να εύχεσαι να είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος,
γεμάτος περιπέτειες, γεμάτος γνώσεις.
Τους Λαιστρυγόνας και τους κύκλωπας,
τον θυμωμένο ποσειδώνα μη φοβάσαι,
τέτοια στο δρόμο σου ποτέ σου δεν θα βρεις,
αν μεν' η σκέψις σου υψηλή, αν εκλεκτή
συγκίνησις το πνεύμα και το σώμα σου αγγίζει.
Τους Λαιστρυγόνας και τους κύκλωπας,
τον άγριο ποσειδώνα δεν θα συναντήσεις,
αν δεν τους κουβανείς μες στην ψυχή σου,
αν η ψυχή σου δεν τους στήνει εμπρός σου.

Να εύχεσαι να 'ναι μακρύς ο δρόμος.
Πολλά τα καλοκαιρινά πρωιά να είναι
που με τί ευχαρίστηση, με τι χαρά
θα μπαίνεις σε λιμένας πρωτοϊδωμένου.
Να σταματήσεις σ' εμπορεία Φοινικικά,
και τες καλές πραμάτειες ν' αποκτήσεις,
σεντέφια και κοράλλια, κεχριμπάρια κι εβένους,
και ηδονικά μυρωδικά κάθε λογής,
όσο μπορείς πιο άφθονα ηδονικά μυρωδικά.
Σε πόλεις Αιγυπτιακές πολλές να πας,
να μάθεις και να μάθεις απ' τους σπουδασμένους.

Πάντα στο νου σου να 'χεις την Ιθάκη.
Το φθάσιμον εκεί ειν' ο προορισμός σου.
Αλλά μη βιάζεις το ταξίδι διόλο.
Καλύτερα χρόνια πολλά να διαρκέσει
και γέρος πια ν' αράξεις στο νησί,
πλούσιος με όσα κέρδισες στο δρόμο,
μη προσδοκώντας πλούτη να σε δώσει η Ιθάκη.

Η Ιθάκη σ' έδωσε το ωραίο ταξίδι.
Χωρίς αυτήν δεν θα 'βγαινες στον δρόμο.
ʼλλα δεν έχει να σε δώσει πια.
Κι αν πτωχική την βρεις, η Ιθάκη δεν σε γέλασε.
Έτσι σοφός που έγινες, με τόση πείρα,
ήδη θα το κατάλαβες οι Ιθάκες τι σημαίνουν.

----------


## chrisa74

μπράβο που εχασες 41 κιλά κ για την υπομονή κ την θέληση εγώ έχω σκάσει γιατί έχω κάνει όλη την νηστεία της Σαρακοστής πήγα κ σε γιατρό κ έκοψαν ζαχαρη σοκολ γαλακτομικα πορτοκ χυμούς. Κ με το ζόρι πέντε κιλά βέβαια ακολουθώ αγωγή για θυρεοειδιτιδα αύριο που θα ξαναπαω στον γιατρό θα του τα πω. Είμαι λίγο σκασμενη

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> 155 με 41 κιλα εχει δμσ 17
> και ενταξει, πες οτι ειναι οκ μολις φτασει εκει
> αλλα ποιος εγγυαται οτι δε θα μπει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο μετα να θελει να χανει κι αλλο κι αλλο
> και ολοι ξερουμε που οδηγουνται αυτες οι καταστασεις
> δε θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να καταστροφολογω αλλα καλο θα ειναι να μη φτανουμε στα ακρα 
> γιατι ελλοχευουν κινδυνοι που δε μπορουμε να τους υπολογισουμε απο την αρχη


loukoumaki ειχες δικιο τελικα.ειμαι τελειως χαζη.αν μπεις στην "ανορεξία" θα καταλαβεις γιατι το λεω.φιλακια

----------


## loukoumaki

semie δεν εισαι χαζη κοριτσι μου, ξεκολλα! εσυ απλα-οπως και ολοι μας φανταζομαι-εντυπωσιαστηκες απο το γεγονος οτι απο τα 85 εφτασε στα 53 και μπραβο της, για αυτο ρωτησες τι διατροφη ακολουθησε. απλα, αλλο ειναι 165 και 50 κιλα και αλλο 155 και 40
annieakafelicia, προσπαθησε απλα να διατηρηθεις στα κιλα σου, δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι οκ
και εσυ και ολοι μας αν υιοθετησουμε υγιεινους τροπους διατροφης και ασκηση για ολη μας τη ζωη πιστευω οτι δε θα μας απασχολησει ξανα το θεμα κιλα
αλλα οπως και να χει ας αγαπησουμε επιτελους τον εαυτο μας, γιατι εκει ειναι το κλειδι για την υγεια μας, σωματικη και ψυχικη  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

loukoumaki σου χω στειλει u2u

----------


## loukoumaki

sou apantisa semie mou  :Smile:

----------


## Μαφάλντα

Γιούπι 61,5.Ξεπέρασα το τικεράκι απ'την απέναντι πλευρά.Δεν πιάνεται;
Από αύριο τα κεφάλια μέσα γιατί το χέσαμεν.

----------


## fairy_

Mπραβο κοριτσια! Εγω θελω την τεταρτη να εχω παει ενα κιλο κατω... δε με βλεπω ομως να το πετυχαινω, αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν εκανα καθολου γυμναστικη, αυριο θα ξεκινησω και παλι το περπατημα...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 19/4 σε 26/4
> 
> απο 64,3 σε 63,6 -700 γρ



Απο 26/4 σε 3/5 

-700
62.9 σημερα. Καλη βδομαδα κουκλες!

----------


## Loula83

12 μέρες δίαιτας,[από τις οποίες 9 με την βοήθεια+διαιτα των λιποτοξ]= αποτέλεσμα -4,9 κιλά.
Σα πολύ γρήγορα δεν κατέβηκε η ζυγαριά? ναι,είμαι χαρούμενη,αλλά αγχώνομαι μην δε κρατήσει!

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by cat82_
> 12 μέρες δίαιτας,[από τις οποίες 9 με την βοήθεια+διαιτα των λιποτοξ]= αποτέλεσμα -4,9 κιλά.
> Σα πολύ γρήγορα δεν κατέβηκε η ζυγαριά? ναι,είμαι χαρούμενη,αλλά αγχώνομαι μην δε κρατήσει!


Απιστευτο αποτελεσμα! Μπραβο!! Να σε ρωτησω κατι? Επειδη εχω παρει κι εγω τα lipotox, μπορεις να μου πεις με λιγα λογια τι διατροφη ακολουθησες με τα χαπια αυτα?? Ή πηρες και τα φακελακια? Αν μπορεις πες μου. γιατι κι εγω ξεκινησα αλλα πεινουσα παρα πολυ και δεν εχασα και κατι, οποτε τα σταματησα. Αλλα θελω να τα ξαναρχισω!!

----------


## Loula83

προς brazil

ναι,πήρα και τα φακελάκια.παιρνω 5 χαπάκια καθημερινά+ έκανα ακριβώς την διατροφή που έλεγε μεσα, δηλ,
πρώτα 2 μέρες αποτοξίνωσης με 3φακελάκια+3 μερίδες λαχανικα/φρούτου. 
μετά ακολούθησα το πρόγραμμα με ένα φακελάκι/ημέρα [πού λέει αν εχετε να χάσετε ως 5κιλα]. 
είναι 3 γεύματα που αποτελούνται από 1μεριδα πρωτεινης+1μερίδα λαχανικά. ουσιαστικά το φακελάκι αντικαθιστά μια μερίδα πρωτείνης+βιταμίνες.
αποκλείει πολλές τροφές όπως ψωμί/δημητριακά,αμυλούχα λαχανικά, για αυτό και ειπα πως θα την κάνω μόνο για 2 βδομάδες και μετά θα συνεχίσω μια όχι τόσο αυστηρή διατροφή. για την ακρίβεια τα σκευάσματα δε θα φτάσουν όυτε για ολοκλήρη τη 2η βδομάδα,αλλά θα συνεχίσω τη διατροφή.

----------


## Βάσω26

Μόλις ανακάλυψα το θέμα...οπότε θα τα λέτε και με μένα κάθε εβδομάδα κι από δω!Το απόγευμα έχω επίσκεψη στο διαιτολόγο μετά από μια εβδομάδα διατροφής, οπότε θα ενημερώσω σύντομα!
Ελπίζω να έχω έστω και μια μικρή απώλεια...πάντως αισθάνομαι οτι έχω ξεφουσκώσει.Ας μην προλέγω..η ζυγαριά θα δείξει!!

----------


## pennou

72.400 ουτε καν υπολογιζω ποσα πηρα...αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει...δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι γιατι ετσι και το δω κατι θα με πιασει...

----------


## karamela_ed

*Κοριτσάκια εχθες ημουν 134,2 εχασα 1,7
και ολοκλήρωσα και τον 1 μηνα με απώλεια 8,100 είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη*

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Κοριτσάκια εχθες ημουν 134,2 εχασα 1,7
> και ολοκλήρωσα και τον 1 μηνα με απώλεια 8,100 είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη*


μπραβο καραμελα μου τα πηγες τελεια...συνεχισε οπως εισαι  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

βαλαμε νεους στοχους!!! ηρθε το καλοκαιρι!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Βάσω26

Ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ λοιπόν...92 ολόκληρα κιλά παρακαλώ, με απώλεια 2,5 κιλά σε 6 μέρες.Μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι δυναμικά την κάθοδο!!ʼντε να φεύγουν τα κιλά...επόμενο ζύγισμα τη Τρίτη!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ λοιπόν...92 ολόκληρα κιλά παρακαλώ, με απώλεια 2,5 κιλά σε 6 μέρες.Μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι δυναμικά την κάθοδο!!ʼντε να φεύγουν τα κιλά...επόμενο ζύγισμα τη Τρίτη!



*Συγχαρητήριαααααα μπραβο, συνεχισε ετσι γερα
τί μέθοδο ακολουθείς?*

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ λοιπόν...92 ολόκληρα κιλά παρακαλώ, με απώλεια 2,5 κιλά σε 6 μέρες.Μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι δυναμικά την κάθοδο!!ʼντε να φεύγουν τα κιλά...επόμενο ζύγισμα τη Τρίτη!
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω!Ακολουθώ συγκεκριμένη διατροφή με διαιτολόγο εδώ και περίπου 10 μέρες και ομολογώ πως δεν πεινάω καθόλου προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον.Αν και το πρόβλημά μου δεν ήταν ποτέ η πείνα αλλά η λαιμαργία...και μια ιδιαίτερη αγάπη σε οτιδήποτε λιπαρό!

----------


## badgirl11

συγχαρητηρια Βασω μου!
παω αυριο κ γω διαιτολογο απλα για συζητηση, σιγα μη κανω οσα πει,αλλα λεμε τωρα

Σημερα 82.7 κ αρχιζω διαιτα δικης μου εμπνευσης κ νηστειες. στοχος 79 κιλα

----------


## karamela_ed

*Τί έγινε κακο κοριτσι? πήγες?σου ειπε τιποτα καλο να μαθουμε κι εμεις?*

----------


## badgirl11

ηταν να παω μεσημερι αλλα θα παω βραδακι μια βολτα απο κει ναχουμε κ χρονο περισσοτερο...
θα ρωτησει διαφορα για τωρα που μαγειρευω, πχ για να φαω οσα μου βαζει τι ποσοτητα πρεπει να μαγειρευω κτλ. 
ετσι θα κανω παραπανω για τον ανδρα μου κ τελειωνει ο θεμα. κι αν δε το τρωει θα τοτρωω την επομενη
ή το μισο το ιδιο βραδυ. κατι τετοιο φανταζομαι θα μου πει κ ο διαιτολογος...

----------


## karamela_ed

οκ θα περιμενουμε νεα σου ;*

----------


## badgirl11

νασαι καλα βρε καραμελα για το ενδιαφερον, πραγματικα ημουν χαλια σημερα, κ χθες κ προχθες  :Big Grin: 
λοιπον τελειωσε μπαινω κ γω σοτν αγγωνα, γυναικες ενωμενες ποτε νικημενες!

----------


## karamela_ed

μην το βαζεις κατω, εκανες ενα διάλειμμα και τωρα θα συνεχισεις, πεισμωσε μονο  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

ναι ταποφασισα, εγω θα τρωω οσα πρεπει παντιοτροπως. Οι υπολοιποι (βλεπε ο ανδρας μου) αν θενε ακολουθουν, αν οχι δε πειραζει, εγω συνεχιζω την παλια μου πορεια. Ειδαλως θα καταντησω σκουπιδοτενεκες.

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπραβο κορίτσι μου γλυκο συνεχισε γιατι ειναι κριμα εχεις χασει 20 ολοκληρα κιλα, εχεις λιγα ακομα σκεψου και αυτο

----------


## badgirl11

nai ρε γαμωτο, απλα ειναι δυσκολη φαση κ με τον ανδρα μου...μολις συγκατοικησαμε, ειναι περιεργος στο φαγητο.
Τελοσπαντων. Εγω θα ακολουθησω την παλια δοκιμασμενη πορεια μου κ τελειωνε το θεμα.
απλα τωρα θα τα μαγειρευω εγω ή αν εχει η πεθερα ή η μαμα σωστο φαγητο καλως. τα υπολοιπα δεν ταγγιζω κ τελειωνει το θεμα,
οσο για τον δικο μου, θελει να φαει καλως, δε θελει ε δε θασκασω...

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Κοριτσάκια εχθες ημουν 134,2 εχασα 1,7
> και ολοκλήρωσα και τον 1 μηνα με απώλεια 8,100 είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη*


Τελεια!!!! προχωραει δυναμικα η ομαδα!!!
Μπραβο karamela ;-)

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> νασαι καλα βρε καραμελα για το ενδιαφερον, πραγματικα ημουν χαλια σημερα, κ χθες κ προχθες 
> λοιπον τελειωσε μπαινω κ γω σοτν αγγωνα, γυναικες ενωμενες ποτε νικημενες!


Ολες μαζι για ενα καλυτερο μελλον!!!! :-D

----------


## avenger0000

Εγω απο τις 2-5-2010 μεχρι τις 8-5-2010 καταφερα να χασω 2 κιλα. Εφτασα τα 65!!!!! :-D
Αλλα αυτο που με εντυπωσιασε περισσοτερο ηταν πως το προσεξα εντονα πρωτα στο καθρευτη, μετα στα ρουχα και μετα ζυγιστηκα κιολας ενω δεν ειχα σκοπο να το κανω.
Αν απλα το καταλαβαινα με το ζυγισμα δεν θα ημουν τοσο ενθουσιασμενη :-)

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> Εγω απο τις 2-5-2010 μεχρι τις 8-5-2010 καταφερα να χασω 2 κιλα. Εφτασα τα 65!!!!! :-D
> Αλλα αυτο που με εντυπωσιασε περισσοτερο ηταν πως το προσεξα εντονα πρωτα στο καθρευτη, μετα στα ρουχα και μετα ζυγιστηκα κιολας ενω δεν ειχα σκοπο να το κανω.
> Αν απλα το καταλαβαινα με το ζυγισμα δεν θα ημουν τοσο ενθουσιασμενη :-)


Μπραβο κι απο μενα!! Να σε ρωτησω?? Σε ποσο καιρο εφτασες απο τα 80 στα 65?? Και με ποιον τροπο??
Γιατι και εμενα αυτο ειναι το ονειρο μου!!!

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> συγχαρητηρια Βασω μου!
> παω αυριο κ γω διαιτολογο απλα για συζητηση, σιγα μη κανω οσα πει,αλλα λεμε τωρα
> 
> Σημερα 82.7 κ αρχιζω διαιτα δικης μου εμπνευσης κ νηστειες. στοχος 79 κιλα


Σ'ευχαριστώ badgirl μου!Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και στη δική σου συνάντηση με το διαιτολόγο.Σκέψου τι έχεις καταφέρει ως τώρα, σε 3-4 κιλάκια θα κολλήσουμε?!Θετική σκέψη λοιπόν!

υ.γ. karamela και avenger0000 μπράβο σας!!!

----------


## mtsek85

81,5 σημερα!!!!!!!!!!!!
απωλεια εβδομαδας 2 κιλακια!!!!!!!!!!! μια χαρουλα παμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Βάσω26

Μπράβο σου mtsek85!Συνέχισε έτσι δυναμικά!Αχ ας δω κι εγώ σύντομα 8....

----------


## mtsek85

Σε ευχαριστω καλη μου! εισαι στο παρα 1!!! φτανει φτανει το 8!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

mtsek γερα με τσαμπουκα. :Big Grin:

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> συγχαρητηρια Βασω μου!
> παω αυριο κ γω διαιτολογο απλα για συζητηση, σιγα μη κανω οσα πει,αλλα λεμε τωρα
> 
> ...



Να σαι καλα Βασω!!! και συ μακαρι να φτασεις γρηγορα και ανωδυνα στον στοχο σου :-)

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> Εγω απο τις 2-5-2010 μεχρι τις 8-5-2010 καταφερα να χασω 2 κιλα. Εφτασα τα 65!!!!! :-D
> Αλλα αυτο που με εντυπωσιασε περισσοτερο ηταν πως το προσεξα εντονα πρωτα στο καθρευτη, μετα στα ρουχα και μετα ζυγιστηκα κιολας ενω δεν ειχα σκοπο να το κανω.
> Αν απλα το καταλαβαινα με το ζυγισμα δεν θα ημουν τοσο ενθουσιασμενη :-)
> ...


Mε καθημερινη γυμναστικη:
30 λεπτα διαδρομο (3' τρεξιμο 3' περπατημα εναλλαξ)
10 λεπτα ποδηλατο
και 20 λεπτα μια χορογραφια les mils αν εχεις ακουστα..τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο απλα ειναι εντονος χορος

Με διατροφη δικια μου....πανω κατω ξερω τι πρεπει να τρωω γιατι και η αδερφη μου παιδευοταν χρονια και εχει παει σε απειρους διαιτολογους

και με το πρασινο τσαι της balance για 2 μηνες....
το ενα μπουκαλακι κραταει 1 μηνα και κοστιζει 35 ευρω

αυτα.... το τσαι οντως με βοηθησε και αυτο το λεω γιατι το χρησιμοποιησε και η αδερφη μου (η οποια εχει θεροιδη και για 2 χρονια ειχε κολλησει στα ιδια κιλα με οτι διαιτα και να εκανε και οσες ωρες και να χτυπιοταν στη γυμναστικη. Και να σημειωσω πως δεν σταματησε καθολου την προσπαθεια σ'αυτα τα δυο χρονια ,δηλαδη δεν αφησε τον εαυτο της και οποτε θυμοταν εκανε διαιτα...απλα δεν εχανε...μεχρι που αρχισε να πινει απο το τσαι αφου ρωτησε και τον ενδοκρινολογο της.Ετσι με αυτο, μια σωστη διατροφη ετρωγε απο ολα σε μικρες ποσοτητες και γλυκο μια φορα την εβδομαδα δεν πεινασε δηλάδη ,και μια μετρια γυμναστικη διαδρομο και το les miles εχασε 10 ολοκληρα κιλα σε μισο χρονο....)

----------


## brazil

Τελεια, σε ευχαριστω! Και ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να εχεις αυτη την απωλεια??
Αυτο το τσαι που λες, απο που το αγοραζεις? 
Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 26/4 σε 3/5 
> 
> -700
> 62.9 σημερα. Καλη βδομαδα κουκλες!


Καλη Βδομαδα! 
Απο 3/5 σε 10/5 
απο 62.9 - 61.8 
-1,1 κ 
Φιλακια

----------


## Loula83

δευτέρα 3/5 : -4,9
δευτέρα 10/5 : -6 [συνολικά πάντα]

----------


## badgirl11

82.8 k arxizw dynamika!

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by cat82_
> δευτέρα 3/5 : -4,9
> δευτέρα 10/5 : -6 [συνολικά πάντα]


Cat82 συνεχιζεις διαιτα με lipotox ή κανω λαθος??

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> Cat82 συνεχιζεις διαιτα με lipotox ή κανω λαθος??


ναι,και η δεύτερη βδομάδα ήταν με το πρόγραμμα λίποτοξ, για χάσιμο 5 κιλών, όμως μειωσα σε 3 χαπακια την ημέρα, και φακελακι μερα παρα μέρα, για να μην χρειαστει να κάνω συντήρηση με χαπάκια,από αύριο που μου τελειώνουν...
[δε 8ελω να ξανααγοράσω]
και μετά θα συνεχίσω διατροφή ακόμα πιο ελεύθερα, δηλ θα ξαναπίνω καφε, θα ξανατρώω ρύζι/ψωμί...

----------


## brazil

Τα εχεις παει super ομως με τα lipotox!!! 6 κιλα σε 2 εβδομαδες?? Ασυλληπτο μου ακουγεται!!

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Τα εχεις παει super ομως με τα lipotox!!! 6 κιλα σε 2 εβδομαδες?? Ασυλληπτο μου ακουγεται!!


τα 2 ίσως ήταν της περιόδου,αλλα +πάλι με 4 κανονικά κιλά είμαι ευχαριστημένη

----------


## nasnas

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!

Ξεκινάω και γω από σήμερα δυναμικά!!

----------


## penelope1985

nasnas καλωσ ηρθες!

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα σε ολους καλη μας εβδομαδα!!

Επιτελους αλλο 1 κιλο πηγε στον αγυριστο....δυσκολευομαι να χασω μετα τα 88 αλλα δεν πτοουμαι και συνεχιζω κανονικα.
1 κιλο ακομη εμεινε για να πιασω τον δευτερο στοχο(85)και μετα παμε να πιασμουμε τα 72.Τωρα ξερω καλυτερα απο καθε αλλη φορα οτι θα γινει αργα η γρηγορα...ειναι στο χερι μου...τωρα ολα ειναι δυνατα....αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!!
7 μηνες νεος τροπος ζωης.... και η ζωη ειναι ωραια...7 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ και η ζωη ειναι ακομη ωραιοτερη!!

Τα φιλια μου σε ολους και καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες μας... :-* :-)

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

Σήμερα με περίμενε μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη. Μετά απο 3 εβδομάδες περίπου που είχα κολλήσει στα 58 ( + - 200) έπεσα στα 56,7 νούμερο που έχω να δω απο το 2007!!! Όσες λοιπόν κολλάτε μην απογοητεύεστε. Υπομονή, επιμονή και θετική διάθεση!!!

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 3/5 - Δευτερα 10/5 .... -1,5 κιλο!! Τελεια!

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράβο κοριτσια βλεπω ολες χασατε μπραβο σας συνεχιστε ετσι,

Καλη αρχη σε οσες ειδα οτι ξεκινανε σημερα, 
badgirl τί εγινε η χθεσινη συναντηση?

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Τελεια, σε ευχαριστω! Και ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να εχεις αυτη την απωλεια??
> Αυτο το τσαι που λες, απο που το αγοραζεις? 
> Καλη συνεχεια!!


2 μηνες εκανα μεχρι να τα χασω. Το τσαι αυτο υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια.Εχει εγκριση απο τον ΕΟΦ και εχει κι αλλες ευεργετικες ικανοτητες...Πολλοι το παιρνουν για αυτες και οχι για αδυνατισμα. Καποια φαρμακεια δεν το εχουν... 
Σε ευχαριστω επισης :-)

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 2 μηνες εκανα μεχρι να τα χασω. Το τσαι αυτο υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια.Εχει εγκριση απο τον ΕΟΦ και εχει κι αλλες ευεργετικες ικανοτητες...Πολλοι το παιρνουν για αυτες και οχι για αδυνατισμα. Καποια φαρμακεια δεν το εχουν... 
> Σε ευχαριστω επισης :-)


2 μήνες μονο??? Πρεπει να παρω τα "φώτα" σου!! 

1. Τι ειναι το lesmills?? Γιατι ειμαι κι εγω του χορου!!!
2. Εκανες δικια σου διατροφη ειπες ή ακολουθησες διαιτολογιο?
3. Το τσαι αυτο που λες λειτουργει δηλαδη αποτοξινωτικα??

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Μπράβο κοριτσια βλεπω ολες χασατε μπραβο σας συνεχιστε ετσι,
> 
> Καλη αρχη σε οσες ειδα οτι ξεκινανε σημερα, 
> badgirl τί εγινε η χθεσινη συναντηση?


σουπερ! ξαλαφρωσα απτο θεμα φαγητο καπως, θα μαγειρευω λιγπο απολα κ οποιος θελει τρωει.
εγω σιγουρα κ θα αδυνατισω κι αποπανω!
αμα δεν τρωει θα το τρωω εγω την επομενη, κι ας μην υπαρχει στο διαιτολογιο.
λιγη προσπαθεια θελει να μη το τρωω την ιδια μερα...

----------


## irenep

καλημέρα σε ολους σας! ειπα να ξεκινησω και εγω παλι! εχασα τα 4 κιλακια του χειμωνα και τα παρατησα αλλα τωρα το πηρα αποφαση και ειπα θα τα ξεφοτωθω και τα 5 τελευταια!! ελεος δηλαδη δεν θα τα εχω καταφερει μεχρι τελος Ιουνιου?? θα σας γραφω καθε εβδομαδα πως τα παω. καλη συνεχεια σε ολους. απ'οτι βλεπω οι περισσοτεροι εχουν παρει την '' κατω βολτα'' στα κιλακια τους! φιλακια!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Μπράβο κοριτσια βλεπω ολες χασατε μπραβο σας συνεχιστε ετσι,
> 
> Καλη αρχη σε οσες ειδα οτι ξεκινανε σημερα, 
> ...


καλη δυναμη λοιπον κοριτσαρα μου, εγω παντως πιστευω θα τα καταφερεις, εισαι σκληρο καρυδι εσυ  :Wink: 

Σήμερα ολοκληρωθηκε η 5 εβδομαδα μου με απωλεια 1,4 κιλο

----------


## alexan72

Εγώ ξεκίνησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες περίπου τη δίαιτα on off, κι έχω χάσει 2 κιλά. Η τρίτη εβδομάδα τελειώνει αύριο οπότε θα ζυγιστώ και θα γράψω τι κατάφερα!

----------


## absolute

53,200 τωρα χωρις ρουχα...

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 2 μηνες εκανα μεχρι να τα χασω. Το τσαι αυτο υπαρχει στα φαρμακεια.Εχει εγκριση απο τον ΕΟΦ και εχει κι αλλες ευεργετικες ικανοτητες...Πολλοι το παιρνουν για αυτες και οχι για αδυνατισμα. Καποια φαρμακεια δεν το εχουν... 
> Σε ευχαριστω επισης :-)
> 
> ...


Λοιπον :-D
1. To les mills body jam ειναι ενα ειδος χορου που ουτε και εγω ηξερα.... Εγω το εχω σε dvd γιατι μια περιοδο το δινανε μαζι με τα δημητριακα fitness και διαρκουσε ενα 20λεπτο.Ειναι κατι σαν χιπ χοπ χορος μονο που ειναι εντονος...Δεν ειναι ανακγη να πας να βρεις το ιδιο πραγμα :-p αρκει , αφου σου αρεσει ο χορος, να κανεις οποιονδηποτε γρηγορο χορο οσο αντεχεις βεβαια και σιγα σιγα να αυξανεις το χρονικο διαστημα
2. Απο διατροφη εκανα δικια μου...μην φανταστεις κατι σουπερ και ιδιαιτερο...απλα δεν ετρωγα καθολου γλυκα αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα (νομιζω ετρωγα ενα τον μηνα), απεφευγα εντελως τη ζαχαρη , το γρηγορο φαγητο, τα αναψυκτικα και τα σνακς. To ποτο δεν το ειχα σταματησει γιατι μου αρεσει αρκετα ,επινα ενα ποτηρακι οταν βγαιναμε.
Οσων αφορα στις ποσοτητες προσπαθουσα να ειναι λογικες. Η μητερα μου μαγειρευει παντα διαιτητικα(εννοωντας πως αποφευγει τις υπερβολες στα λαδια , τις σαλτσες και αυτα οχι πως μας ειχε με βραστα κοτοπουλα :-p ) οποτε σ'αυτο δεν ειχα προβλημα
3.Για το τσαι εχω ακομη το φυλλαδιο επομενως θα σου γραψω ακριβως τι λεεϊ :

Αυξανει 10%τις καυσεις του μεταβολισμου
μειωνει τα αποθεματα λιπους
Αμυνα κατα των μολυνσεων
Ενεγοποιει και ερεθιζει τις πνευματικες δυνατοτητες
υποστηριξη της πεψης
Ανακουφιση στην περιπτωση διαβητικης παθησης
Παθησεις δοντιων και οστων

Ειναι το μονο αποσταγμα τσαγιου που γινεται απο φρεσκα και οχι ξηρα φυλλα. Μια δοσολογια αντιστοιχει με 10 φλυτζανια τσαγιων αγορας.Ειναι το μονο που περιεχει 120% παραπανω πολυφαινολες και κατεχινες .Δεν περιεχει τεχνικο αρωμα η χρωμα ειναι αοσμο,διαυγες και αγευστο ( αγευστο δεν θα το ελεγα...πικριζει λιγο :-p)

Δοσολογια¨5-6 σταγονες σε ενα ποτηρι μιση ωρα πριν απο το φαγητο 3 φορες ημερησιως(για αδυνατισμα)
3-4 σταγονες 3 φορες την ημερα πριν το φαγητο( για αμυνα του οργανισμου και προληψη)

Αυτα....

----------


## Βάσω26

Πάνε άλλα 2 κιλάκια, αισίως φτάσαμε τα 90...ʼντε να δούμε και 8...Επόμενο ζύγισμα μετά από 15 μέρες στο διαιτολόγο, ελπίζω τότε να το δω!
Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες αλλά και για τη προσπάθεια τους!!

----------


## loukoumaki

avenger ξεκινησα κι εγω το τσαι της balance σημερα, επειτα απο πολυ καλες κριτικες που ακουσα, συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της δικης σου... ευτυχως, ειναι σε σταγονες, και δεν εχει καμια γευση μεσα στο νερο γιατι ολα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα με τις διαφορες γευσεις με αηδιαζουν. τωρα αν θα εχω αποτελεσματα δεν ξερω, ιδωμεν...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> avenger ξεκινησα κι εγω το τσαι της balance σημερα, επειτα απο πολυ καλες κριτικες που ακουσα, συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της δικης σου... ευτυχως, ειναι σε σταγονες, και δεν εχει καμια γευση μεσα στο νερο γιατι ολα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα με τις διαφορες γευσεις με αηδιαζουν. τωρα αν θα εχω αποτελεσματα δεν ξερω, ιδωμεν...


exw παρει, δεν θυμαμαι ποιας εταιρειας ειναι αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιησα, απλα με αηδιαζε, χωρις να εχει γευση ομως.
Απλα δεν μπορουσα...

----------


## alexan72

Εγώ ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τετάρτη, αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα μόνο 1/2 κ. αλλά δεν απογοητεύομαι, ας είναι και λίγο λίγο αρκεί να φεύγουν!
Εξάλλου δεν ζορίστηκα καθόλου, βγήκα 2 φορές έξω για φαγητό και 1 ήρθε ο φίλος μου και μαγείρεψα και φάγαμε κανονικά! Οπότε, ας αργήσουν και λίγο, δεν πειράζει!

----------


## natassa32

Επειδή χάλασε (λογικό ύστερα απο το extra μου βάρος που ανέβαινε συνέχεια!) η ζυγαριά μου, είναι αξιόπιστες οι ψηφιακές ζυγαριές; Με ενδιαφέρει να δείχνει σωστό βάρος γιατί πολλά έχω ακούσει... Να πάρω πάλι αναλογική ή όχι;

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> avenger ξεκινησα κι εγω το τσαι της balance σημερα, επειτα απο πολυ καλες κριτικες που ακουσα, συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της δικης σου... ευτυχως, ειναι σε σταγονες, και δεν εχει καμια γευση μεσα στο νερο γιατι ολα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα με τις διαφορες γευσεις με αηδιαζουν. τωρα αν θα εχω αποτελεσματα δεν ξερω, ιδωμεν...


Αντε καλη αρχη Λουκουμακι ;-)
Ελπιζω να εχει τα καλυτερα και γρηγοροτερα αποτελεσματα και για σενα και να μεινεις ευχαριστημενη!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by natassa32_
> Επειδή χάλασε (λογικό ύστερα απο το extra μου βάρος που ανέβαινε συνέχεια!) η ζυγαριά μου, είναι αξιόπιστες οι ψηφιακές ζυγαριές; Με ενδιαφέρει να δείχνει σωστό βάρος γιατί πολλά έχω ακούσει... Να πάρω πάλι αναλογική ή όχι;


Πάρε ψηφιακή, ειναι πιο καλα γιατι θα βλεπεις και τα 100 γραμμαρια που θα εχεις χασει, να ξερεις όμως οτι ολες οι ζυγαριες εχουν αποκλίσεις, δηλαδη ας δοκιμασεις τις 2 καλυτερες ζυγαριες που κυκλοφορουν μπορει να εχουν απόκλιση 100 γρ η και παραπανω, γι'αυτο καλο θα ειναι να πηγαινεις συμφωνα με 1 ζυγαρια μην ζυγιζεσαι σημερα σε 1 αυριο σε αλλη γιατι εκει θα τα χασεις.

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> avenger ξεκινησα κι εγω το τσαι της balance σημερα, επειτα απο πολυ καλες κριτικες που ακουσα, συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της δικης σου... ευτυχως, ειναι σε σταγονες, και δεν εχει καμια γευση μεσα στο νερο γιατι ολα αυτα τα συμπληρωματα με τις διαφορες γευσεις με αηδιαζουν. τωρα αν θα εχω αποτελεσματα δεν ξερω, ιδωμεν...
> 
> 
> ...


σ' ευχαριστω avenger! μπορω να πω οτι νιωθω ηδη πως εχει υποχωρησει αυτο το απιστευτο φουσκωμα των τελευταιων ημερων, εστω και στην αποφυγη της κατακρατησης αν βοηθαει θα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!

----------


## avenger0000

ζυγιστηκα σημερα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και δεν εχασα απολυτως τιποτα...... :-(
Στεναχωρεθηκα τοσο πολυ......και δεν ξεφυγα καθολου απο την προσπαθεια μου.....καμια παρασπονδια....καθημερινη γυμναστικη....αμα αρχισαμε να κολλαμε απο τωρα σωθηκαμε....

----------


## granita_ed

Σημερα εκλεισα 2 μηνες κ ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη!
έκανα 9 τελειως ελευθερες μέρες 

απο 71 κιλα ειμαι 62.400 σήμερα!δλδ - 8.6 κιλά!
εχασα 4.5% λίπος και 41 πόντους!

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο semie μου! Συνεχισε γερα!

----------


## Constance

Πολυ καλη απωλεια semie μπραβο σου!Ειναι ουσιαστικα 4 και κατι κιλα το μηνα, το απολυτως φυσιολογικο.Μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα. :Wink:  Τον Ιουλιο θα εχεις φτασει στο στοχο σου και θα πηγαινεις για μπανιο με το φιλο σου χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τιποτα. :Smile: 

Αvenger υπομονη και επιμονη.Φτανεις στο στοχο σου και ο οργανισμος σου σου κανει νουμερα.Θα περασει.Μην απογοητευεσαι.

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστω!κ εσυ επισης!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*σεμι μπραβο σου, ειναι πολυ καλο που εισαι τοσο αισιοδοξη 

Αβεντζερ μην απογοητευεσαι, μήπως ειναι να αδιαθετησεις? ή εισαι σε ωορρηξία?*

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *σεμι μπραβο σου, ειναι πολυ καλο που εισαι τοσο αισιοδοξη 
> 
> Αβεντζερ μην απογοητευεσαι, μήπως ειναι να αδιαθετησεις? ή εισαι σε ωορρηξία?*


H αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτες τις μερες περιμενω περιοδο αλλα δεν νιωθω καθολου πρισμενη.... Τα μονα συμπτωματα που μου υπενθιμιζουν την περιοδο ειναι τα νευρα, η ξαφνικη πεινα και η ατελειωτη βαρεμαρα...

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Πολυ καλη απωλεια semie μπραβο σου!Ειναι ουσιαστικα 4 και κατι κιλα το μηνα, το απολυτως φυσιολογικο.Μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα. Τον Ιουλιο θα εχεις φτασει στο στοχο σου και θα πηγαινεις για μπανιο με το φιλο σου χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τιποτα.
> 
> Αvenger υπομονη και επιμονη.Φτανεις στο στοχο σου και ο οργανισμος σου σου κανει νουμερα.Θα περασει.Μην απογοητευεσαι.


Σε ευχαριστω Κονστανς....προσπαθω να παραμεινω ψυχραιμη...

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> H αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτες τις μερες περιμενω περιοδο αλλα δεν νιωθω καθολου πρισμενη.... Τα μονα συμπτωματα που μου υπενθιμιζουν την περιοδο ειναι τα νευρα, η ξαφνικη πεινα και η ατελειωτη βαρεμαρα...


κ μενα!α!κ ενα μικρο σπυρακι που εβγαλα!

----------


## karamela_ed

δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαστε παντα πρησμενες, για να εχουμε κατακρατηση  :Wink:

----------


## Constance

karamela συμφωνω.Μετα την περιοδο θα δειτε ολες πως θα κατεβει η ζυγαρια.Υπομονη 3-4 μερουλες!

----------


## avenger0000

Να σται καλα κοριτσια....Σας ευχαρισρω! Ημουν πολυ πεσμενη ψυχολογικα....Καταραμενη περιοδος!!!!! γκρρρρρρρ.......!!! τοσες φορες που εχω ευχηθει να ημουν αγορι στο τελος "φοβαμαι" οτι θα πραγματοποιηθει η ευχη μου....:-p

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλη Βδομαδα! 
> Απο 3/5 σε 10/5 
> απο 62.9 - 61.8 
> -1,1 κ 
> Φιλακια


Απο 10/5 σε 17/5
απο 61.8 σε 60.6
-1.2 κ

Καλη συνεχεια σε όλες!

----------


## Loula83

καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα. αυτή τη βδομάδα η πρόοδος δεν είναι μεγάλη,αλλά και εγώ εφαγα πολλά πραγματα που κανονικά δεν θα ετρωγα...επισης μετραω 2 μερες μακρια απο την τουαλέτα.
-700γραμ, για την βδομάδα που πέρασε λοιπόν και ανυπομονώ να μπω πάλι σε προγραμμα!

----------


## Βάσω26

Επιτέλους είδα 8...!!!Έχασα άλλο 1 κιλάκι, να φύγει και να μη ξαναγυρίσει...Επισήμως 89 λοιπόν!
Μπράβο σε όλες για τις απώλειες! :Big Grin:

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Επιτέλους είδα 8...!!!Έχασα άλλο 1 κιλάκι, να φύγει και να μη ξαναγυρίσει...Επισήμως 89 λοιπόν!
> Μπράβο σε όλες για τις απώλειες!


αχ!!!! τι ωραιος αριθμος το 8!!!!!!! που να δεις και το 7!!!!!!!και εγω θελωωωωωω!!!! σε 3-4 αιωνες θα σε συναντησω!!!!
κοριτσια τα λεμε σε 10 ημερες παω διακοπες!!!!!! φιλακια!!!!

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by VIVIKAKI_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Επιτέλους είδα 8...!!!Έχασα άλλο 1 κιλάκι, να φύγει και να μη ξαναγυρίσει...Επισήμως 89 λοιπόν!
> Μπράβο σε όλες για τις απώλειες!
> 
> ...


Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα το δεις κι εσυ πολύ σύντομα vivikaki μου αρκεί να το πιστέψεις!Αχ άμα δω 7 θα μαι τρισευτυχισμένη!Πόσο σε ζηλεύω που πας διακοπές...κι εγώ θέλωωωωωωω...Καλά να περάσεις!!

----------


## avenger0000

Ακομα να μου ερθει περιοδος..... νιωθω χαλια , ποναω σε ολο μου το σωμα, νιωθω πρισμενη , εχω πονους και η σκατοπεριοδος δεν λεει να ερθει..... η ζυγαρια εχει κολλησει φυσικα και οταν κολλαει η ζυγαρια αισθανομαι οτι ο κοπος μοθ παει χαμενος και παρεκκλινω απο την προσπαθεια...
βεβαια ακομη κρατιεμαι αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως κρατιεμαι να μην κανω καμια χαζομαρα....
Τα νευρα μου εχουν σπασει...:-(

----------


## Constance

avenger καμια φορα η περιοδος επιρεαζεται σε περιοδο διαιτας και μπορει να καθυστερησει.Μου εχει τυχει.

----------


## granita_ed

οχι οχι μη το χαλασεις!κ εγω περιμενα περιοδο εδω κ 5 μερες κ ενω τρωω για διαιτα δεν εχασα ουτε γραμμαριο αλλα εχω πιστη!αδαθετησα πριν λιγο κ ευελπιστω αυριο η το πολύ μεθαυριο να δω αποτελεσμα!νοιωθω φουσκωμενη κ σκεφτομαι αφου ηδη νοιωθω σαν μπαλονι να φαω παραπανω αλλα τελικα θα συγκρατηθω!γιατι οταν ξεφουσκωσω θα μαι ακομα πιο χαρουμενη!ΟΠΟΤΕ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!!!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

λοιπόν 
1)αβεντζερ μην το βαζεις κατω, αφου ξερεις οτι η ζυγαρια ειναι σταθερη λογω περιοδου δεν χρειαζεται να χαλιεσαι  :Wink: 

2) Βλέπω ολες εχετε απώλειες...πουλάκια μου :P

3) Την Τρίτη ολοκληρωθηκε η 6 εβδομαδα με απώλεια 700 γρ απο το τιποτα....

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> λοιπόν 
> 1)αβεντζερ μην το βαζεις κατω, αφου ξερεις οτι η ζυγαρια ειναι σταθερη λογω περιοδου δεν χρειαζεται να χαλιεσαι 
> 
> 2) Βλέπω ολες εχετε απώλειες...πουλάκια μου :P
> 
> 3) Την Τρίτη ολοκληρωθηκε η 6 εβδομαδα με απώλεια 700 γρ απο το τιποτα....


To κακο ειναι οτι οχι μονο δεν εχασα 3 βδομαδες τωρα...οχι μονο δεν εμεινα στα 54 που καταφερα να χασω ...αλλα μεσα σε 3 μερες που ξαναζυγιστηκα η ζυγαρια εδειξε 67.5!!!!!!!
Να σημειωσω οτι ΔΕΝ χαλασα στο ελαχιστο τη διαιτα μου.....
Ακομη Δεν εχω δει περιοδο....και ακομη η ζυγαρια δειχνει 67.5 :-((((( Ειναι να μην απογοητευομαι????.......Αυτη τη φορα εχει αργησει υπερβολικα η περιοδος μου ενω ποτε δεν ειχα κατι παρομοιο.... Η μαμα μου ριχνει το φτεξιμο στο οτι κανω αρκετη γυμναστικη, αλλα ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι η γυμναστικη μονο καλο μπορει να κανει, και στο γεγονος οτι συνεχιζω διαιτα.... Θεωρει οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ....Αλλα με αντικειμενικα κριτηριαα δεν ειμαι μια χαρα....

----------


## Βάσω26

avenger μου, μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις ζυγαριά..

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> avenger μου, μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις ζυγαριά..



Χαχαχαχαχα....:-D αυτο λεω και εγω.......αλλα ελα ντε που ειναι ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ.....την πηραμε ακριβως πριν 3 εβδομαδες γιατι η παλια τα ειχε παιξει και μας εδειχνε 15 κιλα λιγοτερο (και το ωραιο ηταν πως δεν το ειχαμε παρει χαμπαρι!!!! ) Αν ειχα ακομα την παλια ζυγαρια θα ειχα γλυτωσει απο περιττο αγχος και πιεση :-p
Κατι μου λεει πως οι ζυγαριες εχουν συνομωτησει ενανιον μου...προσαθουν να μου προκαλεσουν νευρικο κλονισμο....

----------


## Βάσω26

Είναι ελαττωματική τότε..δε γίνεται μέσα σε 3 μέρες να πήρες τόσα κιλά όσο και να έτρωγες, είναι φυσικά αδύνατο!

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Είναι ελαττωματική τότε..δε γίνεται μέσα σε 3 μέρες να πήρες τόσα κιλά όσο και να έτρωγες, είναι φυσικά αδύνατο!


 
Σκεφτομαι πως ειναι κατακρατηση απο την περιοδο....Βεβαια στην αρχη ειχα τις επιφυλαξεις μου γιατι 2 κιλα μου φαινονται υπερβολικα μονο με την κατακρατηση ....αλλα με διαβεβαιωσαν και αλλα μελη του φορουμ οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο..... Το μη φυσιολογικο σε ολη την υποθεση ειναι πως δεν εχω δει ακομα περιοδο και επομενως η ζυγαρια κολλησε στα 67.5 πλεον...

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> avenger μου, μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις ζυγαριά..
> 
> 
> ...


Υστερα λεει η ζυγαρια πρεπει να ειναι φιλος και οχι εχθρος.... :-p με τοσα σκαμπανεβασματα μονο εχρικα μπορω να την δω την ατιμη

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Είναι ελαττωματική τότε..δε γίνεται μέσα σε 3 μέρες να πήρες τόσα κιλά όσο και να έτρωγες, είναι φυσικά αδύνατο!
> 
> 
> ...


Α αφού έχεις καθυστέρηση από αυτό είναι σίγουρα.Να δεις όταν αδιαθετήσεις θα φύγουν κι αυτά και τα άλλα που δεν έχανες...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Είναι ελαττωματική τότε..δε γίνεται μέσα σε 3 μέρες να πήρες τόσα κιλά όσο και να έτρωγες, είναι φυσικά αδύνατο!
> 
> 
> ...


δυο κιλα δεν ειναι καθολου υπερβολικα σαν κατακρατηση περιοδου.
στο λεω με σιγουρια εκ πειρας!
εχει δικιο η Βασω, δες αποπανω τι ειπε

----------


## dew

> To κακο ειναι οτι οχι μονο δεν εχασα 3 βδομαδες τωρα...οχι μονο δεν εμεινα στα 54 που καταφερα να χασω ...αλλα μεσα σε 3 μερες που ξαναζυγιστηκα η ζυγαρια εδειξε 67.5!!!!!!!


Avenger να υποθέσω πως εννοείς 64 και όχι 54.. εκτός αν 3 μέρες έφαγες 10 κιλά λίπος Ο__ο
Λοιπόν εγώ έβαλα 600γρ χωρίς να χαλάσω τη διαίτα, χωρίς να περιμένω περίοδο (μου τελείωσε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα) και χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα με την τουαλέτα..
Πίστεψέ με τα 3 κιλάκια σου είναι της αναμονής της περιόδου με κατακράτηση.. Δε μπορεί να βάζουμε χωρίς να τρώμε!!

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by dew_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To κακο ειναι οτι οχι μονο δεν εχασα 3 βδομαδες τωρα...οχι μονο δεν εμεινα στα 54 που καταφερα να χασω ...αλλα μεσα σε 3 μερες που ξαναζυγιστηκα η ζυγαρια εδειξε 67.5!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Avenger να υποθέσω πως εννοείς 64 και όχι 54.. εκτός αν 3 μέρες έφαγες 10 κιλά λίπος Ο__ο
> ...


 ΟΜG τωρα το ειδα..!!! Bασικα μπερδεψα το 54... :-p εννοουσα 64....δεν εχω φτασει ποτε μεχρι τωρα στο 54....απιαστο ονειρο!!!

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μακαρι κοριτσια... μακαρι να ξαναδειξει 64 η ζυγαρια μετα την περιοδο και ας μην δειξει και λιγοτερα...γιατι ξεφυγα λιγο και εφαγα λιγο περισσοτερο.... το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι δεν θα δω περιοδο αυτο τον μηνα ετσι οπως το παει και θα εχω αυτα τα συμπτωματα να με ταλαιπωρουν....

----------


## Βάσω26

Κι εγώ εκ των υστέρων το κατάλαβα οτι ήταν 64 κι όχι 54 :Big Grin: !Πάντως ακόμη και 2 κιλά σε 3 μέρες λόγω φαγητού δύσκολο να τα βάλεις αλλά με τη καθυστέρηση όλα δικαιολογούνται οπότε σε λίγες μέρες θα σαι μια χαρά!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 10/5 σε 17/5
> απο 61.8 σε 60.6
> -1.2 κ
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια σε όλες!


Kαλημερα! Απο 17/05 σε 24/05
απο 60.6 σε 59.9 
-700 γρ 
Τπτ αλλα ειδα το 59! 
Ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 10/5 σε 17/5
> απο 61.8 σε 60.6
> -1.2 κ
> ...


μπράβο βρε πηνελοπακι!!! ειδες το 5, αστερι!!

----------


## penelope1985

Eυχαριστω Νινα

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 10/5 σε 17/5
> απο 61.8 σε 60.6
> -1.2 κ
> ...


Τίποτα? χαχα -700 τίποτα? και το 5αράκι που το πας? Μπράβο Πενέλοπε~!

----------


## penelope1985

ε αν σκεφτεις τα πανω και τα κατω της βδομαδας...

----------


## badgirl11

συγχαρητηρια κ απο εδω πηνελοπη!
82.4 
στοχος σε μια βδομαδα 81+
δεδομενου οτι θαναι υγρα ακομα...

----------


## Βάσω26

Μπράβο σας κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ αύριο ζυγίζομαι μετά από 15 μέρες στο διαιτολόγο και έχω πολύ αγωνία....

----------


## chrisa74

Μπράβο κορίτσια για τις απώλειες άντε να ανεβαίνει κ το ηθικό. Εγώ λέω μια καιεφαγα το τριήμερο να ζυγιστω το Σάββατο το παγωτό είχε την τιμητική του

----------


## Loula83

καλημέρα, 1 κιλό διαφορά αυτή τη βδομάδα(+1μέρα)  :Smile:  πολύ χαρούμενη είμαι!

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο σου ! Και εις κατώτερα!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ρε κοριτσια! λοιπον θα ξαναζυγιστω σημερα γιατι χθες εφαγα τον αμπακο, κ ξαναρχιζω  :Big Grin:  
σε μια βδομαδα ξανα εδω  :Big Grin: 

82.8

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by cat82_
> καλημέρα, 1 κιλό διαφορά αυτή τη βδομάδα(+1μέρα)  πολύ χαρούμενη είμαι!


μπράβο cat! 
είχα δει και τις φωτογραφίες σου, οπότε σε φαντάζομαι τώρα να είσαι τέλεια (για τα δικά μου δεδομένα τουλάχιστον) !!

----------


## Loula83

ευχαριστώ!!και στα δικα σας!

----------


## Βάσω26

Και επίσημα λοιπόν 88 τα κιλάκια μου, μετά απτο καθιερωμένο ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο!2 κιλά μείον!!Επόμενο ζύγισμα σε 13 μερούλες από τώρα αν και και θα ρίξω σίγουρα κι ένα ζύγισμα στη δική μου ζυγαριά σε μια βδομαδούλα.ʼντε καλή μας συνέχεια! :Big Grin:

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Και επίσημα λοιπόν 88 τα κιλάκια μου, μετά απτο καθιερωμένο ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο!2 κιλά μείον!!Επόμενο ζύγισμα σε 13 μερούλες από τώρα αν και και θα ρίξω σίγουρα κι ένα ζύγισμα στη δική μου ζυγαριά σε μια βδομαδούλα.ʼντε καλή μας συνέχεια!


Μπραβο Βασουλα μου!με ακολουθεις βλεπω... αντε να βαλουμε καμια κοντρα? :Smile:

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> Και επίσημα λοιπόν 88 τα κιλάκια μου, μετά απτο καθιερωμένο ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο!2 κιλά μείον!!Επόμενο ζύγισμα σε 13 μερούλες από τώρα αν και και θα ρίξω σίγουρα κι ένα ζύγισμα στη δική μου ζυγαριά σε μια βδομαδούλα.ʼντε καλή μας συνέχεια!
> 
> 
> Μπραβο Βασουλα μου!με ακολουθεις βλεπω... αντε να βαλουμε καμια κοντρα?


Σ'ευχαριστώ petallouditsaa μου!Κι εσύ απ'ο,τι βλέπω τα πας περίφημα!ʼντε να δούμε ποια θα φτάσει πρώτη τα 85?!Αλλά να ξέρεις εγώ τη κάνω την ατασθαλία μου μια φορά τη βδομάδα...αυτή τη βδομάδα έχω πει θα φάω γλυκάκι :Big Grin:

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by Βάσω26_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


χαχα και εγω χανω καθε κιλο με πολυ ιδρωτα καλη μου και σαν χελωνιτσα....αχχχχχχχχχχχ ποση πεινα πια  :Smile: 

αντε καλες μας επιτυχιες και υπομονη

----------


## karamela_ed

*χθες ολοκληρωθηκε η 7 εβδομαδα με απώλεια 2,100 χαρηκα πολυ γιατι την προηγουμενη δεν ειχα χασει*

----------


## BettyG

μπράβο καραμελίτσα μου!

----------


## karamela_ed

Σε ευχαριστω Μπετούλα  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο καραμελιτσα!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Μπράβο σου karamela, η απώλειά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή για μια βδομάδα!

----------


## karamela_ed

*σας ευχαριστω κορίτσια, όντως ειχα πολυ καλη απώλεια αυτη την εβδομαδα, να δουμε και την επόμενη*

----------


## katerina76_ed

καλημέρα σας!! ευτυχώς μετά από μία εβδομάδα μπορώ να πω ότι έχω μία απώλεια 500γραμ....δεν είναι πολλά αλλά κάτι είναι...

----------


## penelope1985

> Kαλημερα! Απο 17/05 σε 24/05
> απο 60.6 σε 59.9 
> -700 γρ 
> Τπτ αλλα ειδα το 59! 
> Ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!


Μετα τα τεραστια σκαμπανεβασματα αυτης της εβδομαδας ειμαι μειον μισο κιλο.
Απο 59.9 σε 59.4
Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 24/5- Δευτερα 31/6 ακριβως στα ιδια, 80,8! Για να δουμε ποτε θα ξεκολλησει, ειμαι περιεργη!

----------


## Loula83

ζυγιστηκα, αν και βλεπω πως δεν εχω πεσει αυτη την βδομαδα, μονο 100 γρ διαφορα. η διατροφη μου δεν ξεπερναει τις 1200 θερμιδες, και συνεχιζω. περιμενω βεβαια περιοδο[ηδη 32 μερες],ε μεχρι να ερθει δε βλεπω να ερχεται κι η αλλαγη. δεν πειραζει,θα το αντεξω, φτανει να μην κανει πεισματα για καιρο!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Εγώ αύριο πρωί ζυγίζομαι...δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι το αποτέλεσμα με τη πίτσα και τη τούρτα που έφαγα το Σάββατο.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Barbara90

31/5: 76,8
7/6: βλέπουμε ελπίζω γύρω στα 73.....

----------


## xontrompizeli

Ζυγίστηκα τελικά σήμερα το πρωί κι έφυγε άλλο 1 κιλάκι...με αυτά που έφαγα το Σάββατο είμαι μπορώ να πω αρκετά ικανοποιημένη..87 λοιπόν τα κιλάκια μου και αλλάζω και το τικεράκι μου!

----------


## pennou

-1,700 αυτη τη βδομαδα...αρκετα ικανοποιημενη...

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπραβο ρε κορίτσια για τις απώλειες, 

εγω ειχα 1,5 κιλο απώλεια

----------


## salvage

Από 92->87 σε 11 μέρες και πέφτωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by salvage_
> Από 92->87 σε 11 μέρες και πέφτωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω


μπράβο βρε salvage πήρες για τα καλά την κατηφόρα, να ορίστε τί κάνει η ατσαλένια διάθεση!

----------


## nina76

μπράβο και στα κοριτσάκια!!!
εγώ απ'την άλλη σταθερή γιατί έτρωγα παραπάνω τελευταία, θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο το υπόσχομαι....

----------


## salvage

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> μπράβο και στα κοριτσάκια!!!
> εγώ απ'την άλλη σταθερή γιατί έτρωγα παραπάνω τελευταία, θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο το υπόσχομαι....


Μείνε συγκεντρωμένη και θα τα καταφέρεις!

Να σημειώσω ότι αν και φαίνεται μεγάλη η απώλειά μου εξηγείται απλά του ότι ξεπέρασα τον τραυματισμό στο πόδι που είχα και πήρα το οκ από το γιατρό, οπότε αθλούμαι καθημερινά 2 φορές.

----------


## xontrompizeli

Σ'ευχαριστούμε nina!Είμαι σίγουρη πως πολύ σύντομα θα δεις και τη δικη σου ζυγαριά να κατεβαίνει.. :Big Grin: 
Pennou, Salvage και Karamela μπράβο για την απώλειά σας είναι πάρα πολύ καλή!Εγώ εύχομαι μόνο η ζυγαριά του διαιτολόγου τη Δευτέρα που έχω ραντεβού να με δείξει άλλο 1 κιλάκι παρακάτω...Αν και ζυγίζομαι απόγευμα ενώ εδώ γράφω τα κιλά μου το πρωί...

----------


## badgirl11

καλημερες, 85.0 κ σημερα
στοχος σε 1 εβδομαδα 83.0 μαζι με τα υγρα.

----------


## irenep

ʼλλα 4,2 κιλακια μου εμειναν. Τα πιο δυσκολα.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> καλημερες, 85.0 κ σημερα
> στοχος σε 1 εβδομαδα 83.0 μαζι με τα υγρα.


2 μερες χρειαστηκαν κ οχι 7, ειμαι 83.0 δοξα το θεο!
βαζω λοιπον νεο στοχο
83.0-82.0 σε μια εβδομαδα απο σημερα!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μετα τα τεραστια σκαμπανεβασματα αυτης της εβδομαδας ειμαι μειον μισο κιλο.
> Απο 59.9 σε 59.4
> Αντε να δουμε...


Μια καλη βδομαδα!
Απο 31/05 σε 07/06
απο 59.4 σε 58.2
-1.2 κιλα!
ΚΑΛΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ

----------


## sofia68

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!

Και ναι φιλοι μου, μετα απο ενα δυνατο κολλημα στα 88 κιλα, που ηταν η αιτια να περασει αρκετος καιρος μεχρι να φυγουν τα 3 τελευταια και να πιασω τον δευτερο μου στοχο, επιτελους σημερα, ακριβως 8 μηνες απο τη μερα που ξεκινησα την διατροφη, εφτασα στα 85!!!(Οσο ημουν στα 21 μου χρονια οταν εμεινα εγκυος στο γιο μου...πωπω γυρισα 20 χρονια πισω λολ!)!!!
Απο σημερα μπαινει νεος στοχος, να κατεβω στα 70, δηλαδη αλλα 15 κιλακια...Για να δουμε...Υπομονη υπαρχει, επιμονη επισης, ενεργεια απιστευτη, οποτε... παμε γερα!!!!

(Να σημειωσω και κατι σημαντικο για μενα...8 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ!!! ολε!!!!!)

Καλη δυναμη σε ολους!!
Φιλια :-*

----------


## granita_ed

penelope και sofia μπράβο!πηνελοπη μου εισαι σταθερη αξια πλεον!δε σε φοβαμαι οπου να ναι φτανεις στον στοχο κ ελπιζω να σε ακολουθησω συντομα!
Σοφάκι μου ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ για το 8 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ!μπράβο σου!

----------


## penelope1985

Ευχαριστω Σεμακο! Κοντευεις και εσυ!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Αφού άλλαξα και το τικεράκι μου, ας γράψω κι εδώ τα κιλάκια μου..85 και να τα χαίρομαι με απώλεια 2,5 κιλά σε 15 μέρες σύμφωνα με τη ζυγαριά του διαιτολόγου...άντε να φύγουν και τα επόμενα 10 έτσι εύκολα όπως τα προηγούμενα..

----------


## tidekpe

KΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΜΑΣ....κάτι τέτοια βλέπω και λέω...δεν μπορεί, θα αρχίσει η κατηφοριά και για τις άλλες, αρκεί να το πιστέψουν....ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, συνεχίστε!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Ευχαριστούμε tidekpe :Big Grin: !Πάντως τα κιλά που έχεις να χάσεις είναι πολύ λίγα, με μια σωστή διατροφή θα τα καταφέρεις πολύ σύντομα!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## rouli

μπραβο χοντρομπιζελι! μας δινεις κουραγιο! 
σημερα το πρωι ζυγιστικα και εδειξε 68.100. την τεταρτη θα ζυγιστω και στον διαιτολογο  :Smile:

----------


## xontrompizeli

Σ'ευχαριστώ rouli!Βλέπω πως κι εσύ τα πας πολύ καλά!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## rouli

σ ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!!!

Ξεκίνησε η κάθοδος!
*Απώλεια 1,8 αυτήν την εβδομάδα, καθώς από τα 99,3 κατέβηκα στα 97,5 κιλά (με στόχο μου τα 78).*

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

ΕΝΑΡΞΗ: 25/5 ..... 99,5
01/6 ..... 99,3 
08/6 ..... 97,5

----------


## xontrompizeli

Μπράβο σου p_k!Πολύ καλή η απώλειά σου!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Μπράβο σου p_k!Πολύ καλή η απώλειά σου!Καλή συνέχεια!


Καλή επιτυχία, καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα!!!

----------


## ntinoula_ed

μισο κιλακι μονο εφυγε παιδια..117,5.Ε βεβαια παλι καλα με τις 4 μερες σαβουριασματος αυτη την εβδομαδα..

----------


## dimi.di

καλημερα!!!
αν και ζυγιζομαι σχεδον καθε μερα, θα καταγραφω μονο τις εβδομαδιαιες απωλειες...
λοιπον...μετα απο μια εβδομαδα προσεγμενης διατροφης(με καποια παραστρατηματα) αλλα με πολυ καλη διαθεση και αποφασισμενη να τα καταφερω αυτη τη φορα, τα αποτελεσματα εχουν ως εξης:

1η εβδομαδα 4/6 - 10/6 -> -1,8 kg (περιμενω περιοδο σε 2 μερες και ισως εχω και καποιες κατακρατησεις)

----------


## xontrompizeli

Μπράβο σας κορίτσια!Κατά τη γνώμη όσο πιο αργά τα χάνεις τόσο πιο δύσκολα τα παίρνεις,μιλάω εκ πείρας...Οπότε φασούλι το φασούλι "αδειάζει" το σακούλι... :Big Grin:

----------


## sanelaki

πο... εχασες πολυ την πρωτη βδομαδα ε??? μπραβο!!!

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημερες!
84.7 φαγωμενη, οποτε καπου στα ιδια ειμαι 84 υποθετω.
αρχιζω σημερα κ στοχος σε μια βδομαδα 82 αφου ειναι η πρωτη!

----------


## loukoumaki

μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

84.5 στο διαιτολογο, θα επιστρεψω την ερχομενη κυριακη ελπιζω με απωλεια 1-2 κιλα!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μια καλη βδομαδα!
> Απο 31/05 σε 07/06
> απο 59.4 σε 58.2
> -1.2 κιλα!
> ΚΑΛΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ


Aπο 07/06 σε 14/06 
απο 58.2 σε 57.3
-900 γρ
Σουπερ!
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## badgirl11

νασαι καλα ελενη μου!
πηνελοπη σκιζειςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςς
αντε παιδι κ στα δικα μας με 7 μπροστα δε πειραζει :P

----------


## brazil

Απο 7/6-14/6 απο 80 στα 79,1, δηλαδη -900γρ. Μια χαρα!

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

Απο την προηγουμενη δευτερα -1,5 kg δηλαδη 70 κιλα!!!αντε να δω τα πολυποθητα 65 (νεος στοχος) :Big Grin:

----------


## rouli

καλημερες!!!

απώλια 1.5 κιλο απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αν και χαλασα την διαιτα αρκετες μερες!!!
ειμαι πλ χαρουμενη γτ δεν ειχα χασει πανω απο 700 γρ την εβδομαδα απο τοτε που αρχισα βλεπω διαιτολογο! το απογευμα εχουμε και ραντεβου.
συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## sofia68

Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους!  :Smile: 

Τελευταια ειχα κολλησει ασχημα και δεν περιμενα να χασω κι αυτη την εβδομαδα, παρολαυτα 1 κιλακι πηγε στον αγυριστο αν και το Σαββατοκυριακο χτυπησα κατι σπανακομανιταροκασεροπιτε ς(χωρις αλευρι εννοειται)κατι φρουτακια,κατι μπιφτεκια(χωρις ψωμι εννοειται)με σαλατες,κατι φιλετακια,κατι χουφτιτσες ωμα αμυγδαλα, κατι ταχινια με σουκραλοζη!Απιστευτο που σημερα εδειξε 1 κιλο κατω!!!

Μπραβο σε ολους για τις απωλειες σας!
Παμε γερα παιδια στο χερι μας ειναι!!  :Smile:

----------


## GEO_ed

καλημέρα ειμαι και εγω μέλος αλλα σπανια θα μπω να γραψω ....
αλλά σας διαβάζω καθημερινά και ετσι αποφάσισα αφου και εγω την ίδια προσπαθεια κάνω με εσας να γραφω τις προσπαθειες μου........
ετσι λοιπον και εγω ξεκίνησα απο 20 Απριλίου με 85 κιλά και σήμερα είμαι 78 εύχομαι και σε κατωτερα σε ολους καλή συνέχεια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by granita_
> Σημερα εκλεισα 2 μηνες κ ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη!
> έκανα 9 τελειως ελευθερες μέρες 
> 
> απο 71 κιλα ειμαι 62.400 σήμερα!δλδ - 8.6 κιλά!
> εχασα 4.5% λίπος και 41 πόντους!


σημερα κλεινω 3 μηνες!
βεβαια αυριο περιμενω περιοδο κ ειχα μια ελπιδα να με δειξει πιο κατω αλλα δε πειραζει!
οποτε απο 71 -> 59 κιλά δλδ -12 κιλά 
περιπου 13 ελεύθερες μέρες.
ποντους θα μετρησω το βράδυ και λίπος αύριο!

----------


## Constance

Geo καλωσηρθες και μπραβο για την απωλεια σου.Καλη συνεχεια.
granita εχασες πολυ καλο αριθμο κιλων.Μολις αδιαθετησεις θα κατεβει πιο γρηγορα σιγουρα.

----------


## granita_ed

μακαρι γιατι συνειδητοποιησα οτι προλαβαινω το καλοκαιρι κ εχω χαρει πολύ!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by granita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by granita_
> Σημερα εκλεισα 2 μηνες κ ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη!
> έκανα 9 τελειως ελευθερες μέρες 
> 
> ...


λοιπον σε πόντους ειμαι - 54 πόντους και σε λίπος εχασα 7%

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

granita μπραβο!!!φοβερη απωλεια σε θαυμαζω...πως τα καταφερες?

----------


## karamela_ed

εβοδμαδιαια απώλεια 1,5 κιλο περιμένοντας περίοδο

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Nightelf-Mad_
> granita μπραβο!!!φοβερη απωλεια σε θαυμαζω...πως τα καταφερες?


στην αρχη πηρα λιποτοξ (2 κουτια αλλα επαιρνα 3 τη μερα) κ μετα απλα συνηθισα τη διατροφη.η αρχή ειναι παντα δυσκολη μετα οταν χασεις τα πρωτα 2-3 κιλακια αρχιζεις κ πιστευεις οτι μπορεις!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ δυστυχώς αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχασα απολύτως τίποτα...αλλά είμαι στη 3η μέρα περιόδου και ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό και όχι σε κάτι τηγανιτές πατατούλες που έφαγα τη Κυριακή...:-(

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

> _Originally posted by granita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Nightelf-Mad_
> granita μπραβο!!!φοβερη απωλεια σε θαυμαζω...πως τα καταφερες?
> 
> 
> στην αρχη πηρα λιποτοξ (2 κουτια αλλα επαιρνα 3 τη μερα) κ μετα απλα συνηθισα τη διατροφη.η αρχή ειναι παντα δυσκολη μετα οταν χασεις τα πρωτα 2-3 κιλακια αρχιζεις κ πιστευεις οτι μπορεις!


μακαρι γιατι εχω απελπιστει δεν ξεκολλαει η ζυγαρια με τιποτα  :Frown:

----------


## granita_ed

ποσο καιρο κανεις διατροφή?κ εγω κολλουσα μερικες φορες,παντα συμβαινει αυτο αλλα το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα ειναι να μην τα παρατησεις.κ πιστεψε με θα ανταμειφθείς!

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

2 μηνες κανω διατροφη, πηγα απο τα 78 στα 70 αλλα εεεεχω ακομα να χασω...κ εδω και 2 βδομαδες η ζυγαρια κολλημενη σχεδον  :Frown:

----------


## granita_ed

μηπως τρως τα ιδια?προσπαθησε να αλλαξεις κατι στη διατροφη σου η το χεις κανει κ αυτο?παντως μια χαρα πας συνεχισε λιγο εμεινε!

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

πριν 3 μερες αρχισα να τρωω καπως διαφορετικα πραγματα και πλεον παω 4 φορες την εβδομαδα pilates...μπας και καταφερω κατι καλυτερο...απλα νιςθω σαν ντολμαδακι με αυτα τα κιλα ειδικα τωρα που ειναι καλοκαιρι και δν μπορω να με σκεφτομαι με μαγιω...

----------


## granita_ed

ε ενταξει μην αγχωνεσαι ολες το παθαινουμε αυτο αλλα υπομονη!θα φτασεις στα ιδανικα σου οπου να ναι!

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

να σαι καλα, μου δινεις κουραγιο!! αντε να δουμε...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ δυστυχώς αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχασα απολύτως τίποτα...αλλά είμαι στη 3η μέρα περιόδου και ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό και όχι σε κάτι τηγανιτές πατατούλες που έφαγα τη Κυριακή...:-(



*ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ είναι απο την περίοδο, οι πατάτες αυτο που θα μπορούσαν να σου κανουν ειναι να μην εχανες πολύ θα δεις που οταν τελειωσεις θα κανεις το μπαμ*

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ δυστυχώς αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχασα απολύτως τίποτα...αλλά είμαι στη 3η μέρα περιόδου και ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό και όχι σε κάτι τηγανιτές πατατούλες που έφαγα τη Κυριακή...:-(
> 
> 
> ...


Απτο στόμα σου και στης ..ζυγαριάς το αυτί καραμέλα μου!Το ίδιο σκέφτομαι κι εγώ τι ψυχή έχουν λίγες πατατούλες!Τουλάχιστον έμεινε μέχρι εκεί η ατασθαλία μου και δε προχώρησα και στο επιδόρπιο..Ελπίζω τη Τρίτη που θα ζυγιστώ στο διαιτολόγο να έχω καλύτερα νέα..δε θα αντέξω να κολλήσω από τώρα..

----------


## karamela_ed

*Πόσο καιρό κανεις διατροφή?*

----------


## xontrompizeli

Ξεκίνησα 28 Απριλίου, σε 10 μέρες δηλαδή κλείνω ακριβώς 2 μήνες.

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ δυστυχώς αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχασα απολύτως τίποτα...αλλά είμαι στη 3η μέρα περιόδου και ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό και όχι σε κάτι τηγανιτές πατατούλες που έφαγα τη Κυριακή...:-(


Ζυγίστηκα και σήμερα δεν άντεχα να περιμένω μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 84!Ελπίζω να είναι όντως έτσι και να μη μου δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου άλλα αντι άλλων..Εγώ πάντως το τικεράκι μου θα το αλλάξω και το επόμενο ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο θα δείξει...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ δυστυχώς αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχασα απολύτως τίποτα...αλλά είμαι στη 3η μέρα περιόδου και ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό και όχι σε κάτι τηγανιτές πατατούλες που έφαγα τη Κυριακή...:-(
> 
> 
> Ζυγίστηκα και σήμερα δεν άντεχα να περιμένω μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 84!Ελπίζω να είναι όντως έτσι και να μη μου δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου άλλα αντι άλλων..Εγώ πάντως το τικεράκι μου θα το αλλάξω και το επόμενο ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο θα δείξει...



Μπράβο κουκλιτσα, πότε θα πας στον διαιτολόγο?
Εγώ την Παρασκευή

----------


## xontrompizeli

Σ'ευχαριστώ καραμέλα μου!Εγώ μάλλον τη Τρίτη, άντε καλό μας ζύγισμα... :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Aπο 07/06 σε 14/06 
> απο 58.2 σε 57.3
> -900 γρ
> Σουπερ!
> Καλη συνεχεια!


Καλημερα! Απο 14/06 σε 21/06
-700 γρ 
απο 57.3 σε 56.6

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα...κι εγώ από Δευτέρα σε δευτέρα -1600, ημόυν 73.1 και τώρα 71.5.

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Απο 7/6-14/6 απο 80 στα 79,1, δηλαδη -900γρ. Μια χαρα!


Απο 14/6-21/6 απο 79,1 στα 78,1 , δηλαδη -1κιλο! Τελεια!

----------


## elpi_ed

Καλημέρα , αύριο ημερα ζυγισματος επιτέλους δεν εχω χασει πολλα απο οτι καταλαβαινω εχω κολλησει μαλλον οποτε εχω αγωνια να δω αν εκανα κατι. Μπραβο σε ολες γιατι χανετε πολυ καλα!

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράβο ρε κοριτσια, χαιρομα που ολες εχετε απώλεια, αυριο θα σας πω και τα δικα μου  :Wink:

----------


## karamela_ed

εβδομαδιαια απώλεια 2,6 κιλά συνολική απώλεια 16,8 κιλά  :Big Grin:

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!Εγώ δυστυχώς αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχασα απολύτως τίποτα...αλλά είμαι στη 3η μέρα περιόδου και ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε αυτό και όχι σε κάτι τηγανιτές πατατούλες που έφαγα τη Κυριακή...:-(
> 
> 
> Ζυγίστηκα και σήμερα δεν άντεχα να περιμένω μέχρι την άλλη βδομάδα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 84!Ελπίζω να είναι όντως έτσι και να μη μου δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου άλλα αντι άλλων..Εγώ πάντως το τικεράκι μου θα το αλλάξω και το επόμενο ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο θα δείξει...


Κ' η ζυγαριά του διαιτολόγου 84 έδειξε τελικά!Οπότε όλα καλά..Αν και ζυγίστηκα απόγευμα ενώ στη δική μου που ζυγίστηκα το πρωί με έδειξε κάτι γραμμαράκια λιγότερο αλλά θα μείνω στο 84 και βλέπουμε την άλλη Τρίτη.
Μπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες, καραμελίτσα τα πας περίφημα, συνέχισε έτσι!!

----------


## elpi_ed

Καλημέρα , 

-1500 τα καταφερα και νομιζα οτι ειχα κολλησει. Επομενη μετρηση 29/06/2010 μακαρι να χασω αλλα τοσα. Καλή συνέχεια σε ολες και ολους.

----------


## nina76

bravo κορίτσια! 
και μπράβο ρε καραμελίτσα, θεά, φτου φτου φτου σκόρδα!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα! Απο 14/06 σε 21/06
> -700 γρ 
> απο 57.3 σε 56.6
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια!


Apo 21/06 se 28/06 
+600
57.2
apo aurio peina...

----------


## anastasia_m

ας γράψω και εγώ γιατί όλο ξεχνάω να το σημειώνω!
λοιπόν σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 67,8 και χαίρομαι πολύ γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν μια βδομάδα έδειχνε 69...ξεκολλάω μάλλον!
καλή εβδομάδα να έχετε  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## xontrompizeli

Και πέσαμε και στα 82.5!ʼντε να κατεβαίνουμε...Θέλω να δω 7 πριν τις διακοπές μου και θα το δω! :Big Grin: 
elpi, karamela και anastasia μπράβο σας!penelope μη σε παίρνει από κάτω, τι είναι 600γρ?!Τίποτα!Σε 2 μέρες σωστής διατροφής θα χουν φύγει και με το παραπάνω.Εγώ αμά φάω πολύ το προηγούμενο βράδυ για παράδειγμα, μη σου πω και +1 κιλό πάνω θα μαι!Μήπως περιμένεις και να αδιαθετήσεις, παίζει κι αυτό μεγάλο ρόλο.

----------


## brazil

21/6-28/6 +500γρ χωρις να καταλαβω τι εγινε... Δεν περιμενω να αδιαθετησω, ουτε εκανα καποια τρελη παρασπονδια, μονο ενα βραδυ εφαγα μεξικανικο. Ειναι αυτο ικανο να χαλασει την προσπαθεια μιας ολοκληρης εβδομαδας και μαλιστα να παρω και μισο κιλο?????? Πολυ εχω στεναχωρηθει, αλλα συνεχιζω!

----------


## marou_laki

Για να παρουμε 1 κιλο πρεπει να καταναλωσουμε πανω απο 7500 θερμιδες.Αναλογιστειτε λοιπον 
οτι δε παιζει να παρεις μισο , 1 και 2 σε μια εβδομαδα...Οποτε ηρεμηστε και μην αγχωνεστε με την ζυγαρια.

----------


## brazil

Σωστο κι αυτο... Καλα που τα λεμε εδω και ακουμε και μια δευτερη γνωμη...

----------


## ntinoula_ed

-1κιλο κι απο μενα..117

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Και πέσαμε και στα 82.5!ʼντε να κατεβαίνουμε...Θέλω να δω 7 πριν τις διακοπές μου και θα το δω!
> elpi, karamela και anastasia μπράβο σας!penelope μη σε παίρνει από κάτω, τι είναι 600γρ?!Τίποτα!Σε 2 μέρες σωστής διατροφής θα χουν φύγει και με το παραπάνω.Εγώ αμά φάω πολύ το προηγούμενο βράδυ για παράδειγμα, μη σου πω και +1 κιλό πάνω θα μαι!Μήπως περιμένεις και να αδιαθετήσεις, παίζει κι αυτό μεγάλο ρόλο.


μπραβο μπιζελακι μου κ απο εδω!
ποτε φευγεις για διακοπες?
ελα παμε μαζι για 7.
πρωτα ας ερθω 82 βεβαια.
αρα επομενος στοχος 82!

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Και πέσαμε και στα 82.5!ʼντε να κατεβαίνουμε...Θέλω να δω 7 πριν τις διακοπές μου και θα το δω!
> elpi, karamela και anastasia μπράβο σας!penelope μη σε παίρνει από κάτω, τι είναι 600γρ?!Τίποτα!Σε 2 μέρες σωστής διατροφής θα χουν φύγει και με το παραπάνω.Εγώ αμά φάω πολύ το προηγούμενο βράδυ για παράδειγμα, μη σου πω και +1 κιλό πάνω θα μαι!Μήπως περιμένεις και να αδιαθετήσεις, παίζει κι αυτό μεγάλο ρόλο.
> 
> ...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δηλαδη εχουμε ενα μηνα να χασουμε 4 κιλα,
για μενα θαλεγα ειναι εφικτοτατο λογω υγρων, ετρωγα κ σαν γαιδουρι πριν...
για σενα με την κατρακυλα που εχεις παρει (φτου να μη σε ματιασω)
παλι μια χαρα ανετο μου φαινεται,
οποτε ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ!

----------


## elpi_ed

καλημερα , 

εχθες δεν προλαβα να γραψω ζυγιστηκα λοιπον την τριτη 29/06 -1400. καλα πηγα νομιζω. αντε περιμενω πως και πως να δω το 8ρακι. παντα κολλουσα εκει και ανυσηχω λιγο. αντε ειστε τυχερες που θα πατε διακοπες και θα περασετε πολυ ωραια με το 7 παρεα.

----------


## koralaki

ναι ειναι τυχερη που θα παΕΙ διακοπες χωρις εμας ουααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααααααα
ας μεινω με το 7αρακι εγω δε με πειραζει!

----------


## harry_d103

Ίσως σε μερικούς φανεί υπερβολικό, απλά σκεφτείτε ότι ολοκλήρωσα μόλις τη 2η εβδομάδα δίαιτας και έχω πολλάααα κιλά ακόμη για χάσιμο! 

Η ζυγαριά της διαιτολόγου σήμερα έδειξε -5,400  :Smile: ))

----------


## nera

Μπράβο harry,να συνεχίσεις με τον ίδιο ρυθμό εύχομαι.Μέχρι να δεις τα παντελόνια σου και να μην πιστεύεις ότι έμπαινες εκεί μέσα! Θα σε ζυγίσει κι η ζυγαριά σου σύντομα,είμαι σίγουρη

(η διάθεσή σου είναι απίστευτη πάντως)

----------


## harry_d103

Όχι μόνο θα πέσουν παντελόνια! Θα βγαίνω και φωτογραφίες μπροστά τους για να δείχνω τι περίσσευε παλιά!

----------


## elpi_ed

μπραβο κοριτσια τα καταφερνουμε!! σε οσες κολλησε η ζυγαρια η εδειξε πανω ειναι προσωρινο πιστευω!

----------


## harry_d103

> _Originally posted by elpi_
> μπραβο κοριτσια τα καταφερνουμε!! σε οσες κολλησε η ζυγαρια η εδειξε πανω ειναι προσωρινο πιστευω!


Και αγόρια παρακαλώ! Και αγόρια!

----------


## elpi_ed

φυσικα και αγορια συγνωμη για την παραλειψη!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Apo 21/06 se 28/06 
> +600
> 57.2
> apo aurio peina...


Καλημερα σε ολους!
Απο 28/6 σε 5/7 
-1 κιλο
απο 57.2 σε 56.2

Στην πραγματικοτητα αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν εχω χασει τπτ γιατι το 57.2 ειναι σε αλλη ζυγαρια και οχι στην δικη μ...

----------


## koralaki

λογικο πηνελοπακι!

85.5 σημερα κ αρχιζω...αμην

----------


## brazil

Απο 28/6-5/7 απο 78,6 στα 77. Απιστευτο?? Τελικα εκει που νομιζα οτι ειχα παρει 500γρ, εχασα 1,6κιλα!! Τελικα δεν πρεπει να απογοητευομαστε, το σωμα μας απλα προσαρμοζεται στις νεες συνθηκες και πρεπει να του δινουμε λιγο χρονο...

----------


## koralaki

ετσι ακριβως βραζιλιανακι!
κι εμενα προσαρμοστηκε στις πιτσες κ τις σοκολατες κ ειμαι κ παλι 83.1 χεχεχεχεχε
σταματαω ομως τις βλακειες γιατι στο τελος θα δω κανενα 86 κ θα λιποθυμησω.

----------


## anastasia_m

28/6 με 5/7 -0,5 αλλά το σαββατοκύριακο του έδωσα και κατάλαβε!
καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!

----------


## koralaki

82.5 αρα εφυγαν τα υγρα!
3 κιλα σε δυο μερες!
απο σημερα θα μετρησω 1 εβδομαδα κ θα προσπαθησω για -1 κιλο!

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 82.5 αρα εφυγαν τα υγρα!
> 3 κιλα σε δυο μερες!
> απο σημερα θα μετρησω 1 εβδομαδα κ θα προσπαθησω για -1 κιλο!


Ζήτω!!ʼντε στα ίδια είμαστε koralaki, να δούμε ποια θα φτάσει πρώτη τα 81!Εγώ σήμερα έχω ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο αλλά απ'οτι βλέπω πάλι στα ίδια θα μαι με τόσα που έχω φάει τις τελευταίες μέρες...

----------


## koralaki

με τοκαλο!
τωραμιλουσα με το διαιτολογο μου 
κ τον ρωτουσα αν θα μπορουσα να κανω καποιες συνταγες που βρηκα, 
(εγραψα μερικες στις συνταγες για αδυνατισμα)
να σου προτεινω κ ενα τελειο βιβλιαρακι 
"τι θα μαγειρεψεις σημερα μαμα"
που τοχουν γραψει διαιτολογοι,
ευαγγελος ζουμπανεας κ μανωλαρακης.

παμε για 81 λοιπον αν κ σε κοβω να το εχεις φτασει κ να τρεχω πανικοβλητη :P
ωραια ειναι ναχεις κινητρο!

----------


## ria_ed

15-6-2010-------->81.4
29-6-2010-------->79.1
06-7-2010-------->78.1

σήμερα
13-7-2010------->76.5

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> με τοκαλο!
> τωραμιλουσα με το διαιτολογο μου 
> κ τον ρωτουσα αν θα μπορουσα να κανω καποιες συνταγες που βρηκα, 
> (εγραψα μερικες στις συνταγες για αδυνατισμα)
> να σου προτεινω κ ενα τελειο βιβλιαρακι 
> "τι θα μαγειρεψεις σημερα μαμα"
> που τοχουν γραψει διαιτολογοι,
> ευαγγελος ζουμπανεας κ μανωλαρακης.
> ...


Ζυγίστηκα!!Απογευματινό ζύγισμα 82!Ευτυχώς δε με πρόδωσαν οι ατασθαλίες μου...Συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά μαζί προς το 7αράκι!Τρέχουμε τώρα, τρέχουμε... :Big Grin: 
Υ.Γ. Το βιβλιαράκι το ξέρω είναι πράγματι πολύ καλό, τρέχω να ρίξω μια ματιά στις συνταγές για αδυνάτισμα λοιπόν...

----------


## karamela_ed

μπράβο ρε κοριτσια για τις απώλειες, βλέπω παμε πολύ καλα


εγω εβδομαδιαια απώλεια ειχα 2200 απο 127,7 σε 125,5

----------


## elpi_ed

δυστυχως στα ιδια αυτη την εβδομαδα αν και ημουν αψογη ουτε μια ατασθαλεια! ειμαι βεβαια αδιαθετη! συνεχιζουμε

----------


## karamela_ed

οπότε γλυκια μου εισαι μια χαρα γιατι ουτε παραπανω δνε σε έδειξε και μολις τελειωσει η περιοδος θα ανταμειφθεί  :Wink:

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> μπράβο ρε κοριτσια για τις απώλειες, βλέπω παμε πολύ καλα
> 
> 
> εγω εβδομαδιαια απώλεια ειχα 2200 απο 127,7 σε 125,5


Ευχαριστουμε karamelitsa!Μπράβο και σε σένα!Απ'οτι βλέπω τα πας περίφημα!!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by elpi_
> δυστυχως στα ιδια αυτη την εβδομαδα αν και ημουν αψογη ουτε μια ατασθαλεια! ειμαι βεβαια αδιαθετη! συνεχιζουμε


υπομονη!
μην τα παρατησεις, η περιοδος φταιει!

----------


## elpi_ed

ευχαριστω κοριτσια! θα συνεχισω δεν τα παραταω να δουμε τι θα δειξει την αλλη τριτη η διαιτολογος μου εβαλε δυο μερες για βραδινο καρπουζι βοηθαει στο να αποβαλεις την κατακρατηση υγρων λεει!

----------


## chrys

κοριτσια!!!!!! Αν και δε γραφω σε αυτο το τοπικ, επειδη δε ζυγιζομαι συχνα αλλα τσεκαρω τον εαυτο μου στα ρουχα κι απο κει απαρατηρω αν εχασα η οχι, σημερα ανεβηκα και εδειξε 70.2!!! Θ ατρελαθω!!! Λιγα γραμμαρια ακομη μεχρι το ευλογημενο 6!!! Αχ............

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by elpi_
> ευχαριστω κοριτσια! θα συνεχισω δεν τα παραταω να δουμε τι θα δειξει την αλλη τριτη η διαιτολογος μου εβαλε δυο μερες για βραδινο καρπουζι βοηθαει στο να αποβαλεις την κατακρατηση υγρων λεει!


σοβαρα?εγω νομιζα οτι ισα ισα δε κανει να τρωμε το βραδυ γιατι φουσκωνουμε!

----------


## chrys

παρολα αυτα το τικερακι μου....επαθε κατι...δοκιμασα αλλα δε μου δειχνει το 70.8 που ειχα πριν... μα γτ??

----------


## sofia68

Καλημερα σε ολους!!  :Smile: 
9 μηνες διατροφη συμπληρωσα χθες.Η ζυγαρια σημερα επαιζε αναμεσα στα 83 με 82 κιλα, οποτε σημειωνω 83 για να μαι μεσα.Χανω αργα πλεον και ειναι λογικο μετα απο τοση μεγαλη απωλεια αλλα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο.Απωλεια σε 9 μηνες 55 κιλα και πολλοι ποντοι, μεγαλη βελτιωση στην υγεια μου(αρτηριακη πιεση, χοληστερινη, τριγλυκεριδια).Καμμια ορεξη για οτιδηποτε απαγορευμενο καμμια ορεξη για καμμια ατασθαλια.

83 σημερα και η ζωη ειναι ωραιοτερη απο ποτε....

Καλες απωλειες και καλη δυναμη σε ολους/ολες  :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Φοβερα νεα!!!! Μπραβο Σοφια!! Κρατα γερα ο,τι με κοπο απεκτησες!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλημερα σε ολους!! 
> 9 μηνες διατροφη συμπληρωσα χθες.Η ζυγαρια σημερα επαιζε αναμεσα στα 83 με 82 κιλα, οποτε σημειωνω 83 για να μαι μεσα.Χανω αργα πλεον και ειναι λογικο μετα απο τοση μεγαλη απωλεια αλλα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο.Απωλεια σε 9 μηνες 55 κιλα και πολλοι ποντοι, μεγαλη βελτιωση στην υγεια μου(αρτηριακη πιεση, χοληστερινη, τριγλυκεριδια).Καμμια ορεξη για οτιδηποτε απαγορευμενο καμμια ορεξη για καμμια ατασθαλια.
> 
> 83 σημερα και η ζωη ειναι ωραιοτερη απο ποτε....
> 
> Καλες απωλειες και καλη δυναμη σε ολους/ολες


Eκπληκτικο! Μπραβο σου!

----------


## sofia68

Να ειστε παντα καλα σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα ενθαρρυντικα σας λογια και για την τοσο μεγαλη βοηθεια και στηριξη που πηρα απο ολους εδω μεσα απο την πρωτη μερα που σας συνατησα.
Και παλι χιλια ευχαριστω...

----------


## ntinoula_ed

γεια σας παιδακια ..-2 κιλα κι απο μενα...115

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράβο Ντίνα, πολύ καλά,
ήταν η πρωτη σου εβδομάδα?

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> Καλημερα σε ολους!! 
> 9 μηνες διατροφη συμπληρωσα χθες.Η ζυγαρια σημερα επαιζε αναμεσα στα 83 με 82 κιλα, οποτε σημειωνω 83 για να μαι μεσα.Χανω αργα πλεον και ειναι λογικο μετα απο τοση μεγαλη απωλεια αλλα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με αυτο.Απωλεια σε 9 μηνες 55 κιλα και πολλοι ποντοι, μεγαλη βελτιωση στην υγεια μου(αρτηριακη πιεση, χοληστερινη, τριγλυκεριδια).Καμμια ορεξη για οτιδηποτε απαγορευμενο καμμια ορεξη για καμμια ατασθαλια.
> 
> 83 σημερα και η ζωη ειναι ωραιοτερη απο ποτε....
> 
> Καλες απωλειες και καλη δυναμη σε ολους/ολες


manatrixiases για αλλη μια φορα!
συγχαρητηρια κ παλι κ βαστα γερα!

----------


## ntinoula_ed

karamela δεν ειναι η πρωτη,απλα ειναι η πρωτη επιτυχημενη!!!Και 1 κιλακι την προηγουμενη!

----------


## karamela_ed

*και το 1 κιλακι πολυ καλο ειναι της προηγουμενης, μην το σνομπαρουμε γιατι οταν δεν εχουμε ουτε αυτο τοτε το εκτιμαμε *

----------


## harry_d103

Αυτή τη βδομάδα ούτε έχασα, ούτε έβαλα. Ακριβώς στα ίδια! (Οι κακές συναναστροφές φταίνε)

Ξεκινάω όμως από σήμερα και πάλι δυναμικά, μπας και χτυπήσω κανένα 3αρι μέχρι την άλλη Πέμπτη!

----------


## papa_justify

Το να μην παίρνεις είναι θετικό πάντως. Ρώτα και εμάς τα ασανσέρια!

----------


## koralaki

αντε παμε ξανα στη μαχη παιδια!

----------


## papa_justify

Στα όπλα! Πάω για πους απς, φιλιά σε όλους.

----------


## nina76

χίλια μπράβο Σοφία!! και σε σένα Ντίνα ! 
για το Πηνελοπάκι δε τί να πω, συγχαρητήρια έφτασες στο στόχο σου!!

----------


## sofia68

nina76 
σε ευχαριστω κουκλα μου...να σαι καλα...
και μπραβο σε καθε εναν εδω μεσα ειτε με μεγαλες ειτε με μικρες απωλειες

----------


## koralaki

λοιπον αυριο ξαναρχιζω, ελπιζω για παντα αυτη τη φορα...
βραδυνο ζυγισμα 86.1
εφαγα ομως κ φαγητο κ παγωτο οποτε το πρωι τα ιδια με κοβω
στο εξης στη νεα ζυγαρια κ οχι στη δουλεια οπως πριν...

----------


## xontrompizeli

Κορίτσια ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλες!
Sofia68 τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σα τη δική σου μας δίνουν κουράγιο να συνεχίζουμε, ξανά μπράβο!
Koralaki μη το βάζεις κάτω, σκέψου τι είναι πιο σημαντικό στη ζωή μας, το παλιοφαγητό ή μια υγιής και ευτυχισμένη ζωή χωρίς να μας απασχολούν συνέχεια τα παλιοκιλά μας?!Ξεκίνα δυναμικά και για πάντα και εμείς θα μαστε δίπλα σου!

----------


## anastasia_m

από 5/7-12/7 -700γρ. 

66.6 κιλά....τυχαίο?το ελπίζω...αλλιώς φέρνω παπά για εξορκισμό...!απεταξάμην τα μιλφέιγ απεταξάμην!

καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και σε όλους!

----------


## mpekatsa

γεια σας !!! ειμαι νέα στο φορουμ, βασικα γραφω για πρωτη φορα και ομολογω πωσ μου αρεσει η όλη φάση του φόρουμ. με βοηθάει αρκετα να σκέφτομαι οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου στον αγωνα που δίνω. αλλα ασ επανέλθω στο θέμα μασ. ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και απο τις 05/07 ειμαι - 1,5 κg.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα σε ολους!
> Απο 28/6 σε 5/7 
> -1 κιλο
> απο 57.2 σε 56.2
> 
> Στην πραγματικοτητα αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν εχω χασει τπτ γιατι το 57.2 ειναι σε αλλη ζυγαρια και οχι στην δικη μ...


Aπο 5/7 σε 12/7 
-400 γρ
απο 56.2 σε 55.8

----------


## sofia68

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Κορίτσια ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλες!
> Sofia68 τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σα τη δική σου μας δίνουν κουράγιο να συνεχίζουμε, ξανά μπράβο!
> Koralaki μη το βάζεις κάτω, σκέψου τι είναι πιο σημαντικό στη ζωή μας, το παλιοφαγητό ή μια υγιής και ευτυχισμένη ζωή χωρίς να μας απασχολούν συνέχεια τα παλιοκιλά μας?!Ξεκίνα δυναμικά και για πάντα και εμείς θα μαστε δίπλα σου!



Σ ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:  και γω παιρνω κουραγιο απο ολους εσας 
Καλη δυναμη και σε σενα και καλες απωλειες!
Παμε γερα στο χερι μας ειναι!!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mpekatsa_
> γεια σας !!! ειμαι νέα στο φορουμ, βασικα γραφω για πρωτη φορα και ομολογω πωσ μου αρεσει η όλη φάση του φόρουμ. με βοηθάει αρκετα να σκέφτομαι οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου στον αγωνα που δίνω. αλλα ασ επανέλθω στο θέμα μασ. ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και απο τις 05/07 ειμαι - 1,5 κg.


Kαλη συνεχεια! Εχεις ηδη χασει αρκετα κιλα!

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες! back on track! 85.1 κ αρχιζω αυτη τη φορα μεχρι να χασω τα υπολοιπα 10 κιλα!
για να δουμε!
μολις δειξει 75 η ζυγαρια κ το τικερ θαμαι 70-71 στου διαιτολογου μου...

----------


## mpekatsa

καλημερα!!! 
σε ευχαριστώ penelope και συγχαρητηρια που εφτασες στον τελικο σου στόχο! μπραβο σου! ελπιζω και εγω καποια στιγμη...σε καμια διετια το κοβω με τοσα κιλα που έχω. τεσπα, υπομονη χρειαζεται και καλη διαθεση!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by mpekatsa_
> γεια σας !!! ειμαι νέα στο φορουμ, βασικα γραφω για πρωτη φορα και ομολογω πωσ μου αρεσει η όλη φάση του φόρουμ. με βοηθάει αρκετα να σκέφτομαι οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου στον αγωνα που δίνω. αλλα ασ επανέλθω στο θέμα μασ. ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και απο τις 05/07 ειμαι - 1,5 κg.


Μπεκατσα ειμαστε στα ιδια εμεις οι 2  :Big Grin: 

πότε αρχισες διατροφη?

----------


## karamela_ed

εβδομαδιαια απώλεια 2,700 ειμαι πολυ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mpekatsa

εντωμεταξύ σου εγραψα ακριβωσ το ιδιο σε αλλο θεμα πριν δω αυτο!! πραγματι ειμαστε στα ιδια! εγω ξεκίνησα εντατικα στισ 5 μαιου στα 134 kg. όμωσ είχα χάσει κ πριν γυρω στα 7 κιλά γιατι έπέστρεψα σπιτι μετα απο σπουδεσ σε αλλη πόλη και με το φαι τησ μαμασ εφυγαν αυτα χωρισ να το καταλάβω. μόνη μου μαγείρευα συνέχεια με κρέμα γάλακτοσ και τέτοια αλλα αυτα κομμένα εδω!

----------


## karamela_ed

1 μηνα διαφορα εχουμε  :Wink: 

χαιρομαι που βρηκα μια που ειμαστε στα ιδια κιλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## mpekatsa

και γω χαιρομαι καραμελα!! ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη! αυτη τη φορα θα τα καταφερουμε! θα το δεισ!!

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by ria_
> 15-6-2010-------->81.4
> 29-6-2010-------->79.1
> 06-7-2010-------->78.1
> 
> σήμερα
> 13-7-2010------->76.5

----------


## elpi_ed

-1.8 επιτελους ειδα το 8 μπροστα!

----------


## nera

Μπράβο βρε παιδιά,έτσι να χάνετε εσείς να παίρνουμε κι εμείς οι κολλημένες χαρά!!!!

----------


## harry_d103

1 κιλάκι αυτή την εβδομάδα... από το καθόλου, μάλλον καλύτερα!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Aπο 5/7 σε 12/7 
> -400 γρ
> απο 56.2 σε 55.8



Απο 12/7 σε 19/7 
-300 γρ (λογω ατασθαλειων)
απο 55.8 σε 55.5

Αντε αυτη τη βδομαδα στοχο και σταθεροποιηση του στοχου!

----------


## koralaki

85.5 κ ξαναρχιζω, ελπιζω.

----------


## mpekatsa

-300
αυτη την εβδομαδα πιο δυναμικα

----------


## elpi_ed

-1.4 απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα

----------


## sasa14

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα ...55 σήμερα -1κιλό 
καλά είναι γιατί τοΣάββατο έφαγα αρκετά ...απο bbq που κάναμε και παγωτό και μπύρες ..
ελπίζω να τιο κρατήσω!!

----------


## chrys

Μικρη απωλεια σε γραμμαρια, αλλα απο ποντους μαλλον αρκετα καλα, παρολο που δεν καθομαι να μετρηθω,γτ παρατηρω πως εχω χασει..το βλεπω στο παντελονι το καινουριο που μου κανει ανετα(ενω οταν το ειχα αγορασει δεν κουμπωνε)

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα κοριτσια! Πω πω κατι νουμερα που βλεπω και τρελαινομαι!! 1 κιλο, 2 κιλα..πω πω...πως τα χανετε ετσι βρε παιδια..??? Εγω γραμμαριο γραμμαριο..κλαψ...(ενταξει δεν κανω και αυστηρη διαιτα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, απλα εχω κοψει πολλες βλακειουλες)

----------


## sofia68

1 κιλακι στον αγυριστο και απο μενα...χανω αργα μεν σταθερα δε οποτε αυτο ειναι που μετραει!

82 σημερα και η ζωη ειναι σουπερ!!!!  :Smile: )))

καλη δυναμη σε ολους!  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

-600 γρ για την εβδομαδα που μας περασε ειχα και περιοδο αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται και ειμαι +900 τις 2 τελευταιες ημερες? για ποιον λογο να εχω κατακρατηση ενω τελειωσε η περιοδοσ

----------


## koralaki

87.2 κ αρχιζω σημερα!
σε μια εβδομαδα προσμενω ενα 85+ κ αρκετους ποντους - με γυμναστικη με τρελα!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Έτσι μπράβο koralaki, θα το ρίξουμε το τείχος των 80+!

----------


## koralaki

καλα απο αυριο νεα προσπαθεια, τα σκ@τωσα παλι...

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημέρα κορίτσια...βιαστικά μπήκα να σας χαιρετήσω καθότι φεύγω για διακοπές με διατροφή και υπομονή!
Κοραλάκι μου, πιστεύω πολύ σε σένα ως το πρότυπο του τόπικ (εξάλλου το έχεις ήδη αποδείξει...) μην πτοείσαι και καλή συνέχεια!
Κρατηθείτε τουλάχιστον εκεί που είστε...κι αυτό είναι σημαντικό,κορίτσια!
Φιλιά!

----------


## harry_d103

-1,600 για μένα! Και ναι!!! Η ζυγαριά μου άρχισε να με ζυγίζει!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 12/7 σε 19/7 
> -300 γρ (λογω ατασθαλειων)
> απο 55.8 σε 55.5
> 
> Αντε αυτη τη βδομαδα στοχο και σταθεροποιηση του στοχου!


Τι είπα? Σταθεροποιηση στοχου? ΧΑΧΑ
+600
απο 55.5 σε 56.1 (μεσω 55 βεβαια)
απο 19/7 σε 26/7

----------


## brazil

19/7-26/7... -800γρ. Τελεια! 

Πενελοπε, αυτη η εβδομαδα θα ειναι καλυτερη!! Σου εχουμε πλεον εμπιστοσυνη και εισαι ενα φωτεινο παραδειγμα! 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## anastasia_m

65,4......
και είμαι σχεδόν στη μέση!
πλέον χάνω σταθερά 1 κιλό τη βδομάδα...
περίεργο μου φαίνεται που έχασα σχεδόν 10 κιλά...ακόμα πιο περίεργο όμως μου φαίνεται ότι τα είχα "πάνω" μου και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι..!
άλλα 10 τώρα...σε μία βδομάδα η τραμπάλα θα αλλάξει μεριά!!άντε να πάρουμε την κατηφόοοοορα
καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## mpekatsa

-2.3 kg αυτη την εβδομαδα αλλα σε καινουρια ζυγαρια. η προηγούμενη δεν άντεξε, κλαταρε!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Εβδομαδιαια απώλεια 1600 μια χαρα 
Πηνελοπίτσα μην το βαζεις κάτω*

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημεερα εβδομαδιαια απώλεια 1,5 κιλακι*

----------


## papa_justify

Έχω να δηλώσω την καταπληκτική, ανεπανάληπτη και άκρως εντυπωσιακή υπεραπώλεια των...

...


...


...


...


...

...


...


...


...300 ολόκληρων γραμμαρίων σε μία εβδομάδα! :dork: 

να φταίει η περίοδος, ή τα ζουμερά σουβλάκια...; :roll:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 87.2 κ αρχιζω σημερα!
> σε μια εβδομαδα προσμενω ενα 85+ κ αρκετους ποντους - με γυμναστικη με τρελα!


τον πρωτο στοχο τον ειχα πιασει,
πηγα 85,5
ομως τωρα ανοδικη πορεια 86.5 προ περιοδου.

Τεταρτη 4/8 86.5 ---
ξανα σε μια εβδομαδα εδω

----------


## mpekatsa

-1,200 απο την τελευταια φορα που ζυγίστηκα.
120,4 με εδειχνε σημερα.

----------


## sasa14

:thumbup:
καλή συνέχεια , καλή δύναμη και πολύυυυυ γρήγορη κάθοδο!!!

----------


## dominique

Γεια σας και από εμένα, αν και παλιά σε αυτό το forum χάθηκα για λίγο και επανέρχομαι σήμερα!!!  :Smile: :P
είμαι στα 69 και έχω σκοπό να χάσω κάποια κιλά για να νιώθω καλύτερα με το σώμα μου και για την υγεία μου!!! Τωρά πόσα δεν ξέρω θα δίξει στην πορεία!!! Σημασία για μένα είναι να μην στερούμε τίποτα!!! Παν μετρο άριστον  :Smile: 
Χεχεχε!!!!
Φιλιά σε όλες και όλους και καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

-700 αυτη την εβδομαδα ελπιζω να παω καλυτερα τωρα:yes:

----------


## koralaki

ολα καλα θα πανε καραμελα μου, εχεις πτωτικη πορεια τρελη!
87.2 σημερα με πτωτικη διαθεση,
επανερχομαι σε μια εβδομαδα κ ελπιζω σε κατω απο 85 λογω υγρων (νεα αρχη ξανα)

----------


## penelope1985

Απο 16/8 στις 23/8

-1.1 κιλα

απο 56.5 στα 55.4

Καλη βδομαδα!

----------


## raniadio

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 23/8:76
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 30/8 ?
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ....

----------


## vanvan

-1.9 απο την προηγούμενη βδομάδα

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 16/8 στις 23/8
> 
> -1.1 κιλα
> 
> απο 56.5 στα 55.4
> 
> Καλη βδομαδα!


Απο 23/8 σε 30/8

-400γρ

απο 55.4 σε 55 ολα.

----------


## raniadio

> _Originally posted by raniadio_
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 23/8:76
> ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 30/8 ?
> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ....




30/8: 74,4 - 1.6

ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ

----------


## koralaki

85.7 μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα διαλειμμα σε διαιτα κ γυμναστικη

----------


## penelope1985

Ρανια καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## raniadio

penelope1985,

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!
ΠΕΤΥΧΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ. ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ.

----------


## penelope1985

Ολα θα γινουν. Μην απελπιζεστε μονο!

----------


## papa_justify

Καλά, εμένα δεν λέγεται "εβδομαδιαίο" το ζύγισμα, αλλά τέλος πάντων:

31/08 -> 62,5 [τελευταίο ζύγισμα 05/08 -> 63,8]

----------


## papa_justify

Έξι κιλά το χρόνο λέμε, δεν υπάρχει πιο αργά και πιο σταθερά. Μέσα σε δύο χρόνια, 12-13 κιλά, χωρίς τρελή στέρηση. Αυτό το ένα και κάτι που έχασα μέσα στον μήνα είναι λόγω καλοκαιριού που πάντ χάνω περισσότερο λόγω περισσότερης κίνησης. Το καλύτερο είναι ότι έχει φτιάξει πολύ η σχέση μου με το φαγητό. Έχει φύγει το ενοχικό στοιχείο εντελώς και το ευχαριστιέμαι περισσότερο. 

Είναι ωραία φάση αυτό που κατάφερα να κάνω τελικά, αλλά δεν είναι για κάποιον που θέλει να χάσει γρήγορα, ίσως απογοητευθεί και τα παρατήσει. Ωστόσο, βλέπω ότι όσο πιο αργά τα χάνεις, τόσο πιο εύκολα σταθεροποιείσαι καθώς περνάει ο καιρός και τόσο πιο δύσκολα παίρνεις με μια ημέρα ατασθαλίας.

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα μου και καλο μηνα σε ολους παιδια!

Και ναι!!!Ειναι γεγονος!! 
Μετα απο 40 περιπου μερες?(καπου εκει)...ξεκολλησα!!!
Ενα κιλακι ακομη στον αγυριστο(αν και στη μεση των "δυσκολων ημερων") και ελπιζω να συνεχισει απο δω και περα σε λιγο καλυτερους ρυθμους, η πτωση.
Στα 81 σημερα συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη και τιποτα δε με γυριζει πισω!!!

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων! :kiss:

----------


## koralaki

μπραβο σοφια καλο κουραγιο κ καλη δυναμη!
85.7
κ ευχομαι σε μια εβδομαδα να δω διαφορα
καλη αρχη/συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## vanvan

Αυτη την εβδομάδα απο 28/8 -4/9 δεν τα πήγα τόσο καλά κορίτσια είχα συνολική απώλεια μόνο 400 γρ ... 

Απο 68.7 σε 68.3 ....Μπλοκάρισε αρκετά το σύστημά μου... Ελπίζω την επόμενη βδομάδα να είναι καλύτερα....

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 23/8 σε 30/8
> 
> -400γρ
> 
> απο 55.4 σε 55 ολα.



Απο 30/08 σε 6/9

καταφερα να ειμαι + 200γρ

απο 55 σε 55.2

περνώντας απο τα 54.4

----------


## bouliana

68,4. και ξεκινάω από σήμερα δίαιτα.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 68,4. και ξεκινάω από σήμερα δίαιτα.


καλή αρχή!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και εδώ 55,5 και εγώ ξεκινάω.......

στόχος τα 50!!!

----------


## raniadio

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ
1) ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΑ ΤΟ Σ/Κ
2) Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ
ΤΟ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΙΑΙΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΙΤΗ. 
ΑΥΡΙΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 85.7 μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα διαλειμμα σε διαιτα κ γυμναστικη


85.7 με περιοδο,
μετα απο εντατικη γυμναστικη αλλα οχι τοσο καλη διατροφη

----------


## koralaki

αυριο κλεινω 1 βδομαδα, θα ξαναγραψω αν υπηρξε διαφορα

----------


## ria_ed

19-4-2010-------->82!!!
24-5-2010-------->77.5
15-6-2010-------->81.4
29-6-2010-------->79.1
06-7-2010-------->78.1
13-7-2010------->76.5
22-8-2010------->77.4
29-8-2010------->75.4

σήμερα 

06-9-2010------->73.9

----------


## koralaki

mprabo ria! κ γω ελπιζω αυριο σε πτωση κ αυτη τη βδομαδα
η προηγουμενη ειχε παει πολυ καλα...

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέραααα  :Big Grin: 

ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι στα 55κίλα !!!! 
2 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια ή πείνα!!! thats cool :smug:
και συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη....  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε συ Μαιρη! Τωρα ειδα το τικερακι. Γιατι θες να πας 45? Ποσο υψος εχεις?

----------


## Constance

Σωστη ειναι η Μαιρη.1.53 υψος. :Wink:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε συ Μαιρη! Τωρα ειδα το τικερακι. Γιατι θες να πας 45? Ποσο υψος εχεις?


1,53 με το ζόρι!! :sniffle:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σωστη ειναι η Μαιρη.1.53 υψος.


και σωστή και κοντή!!! :wink1:

----------


## penelope1985

A ρε συ λεω και γω. Ενταξει... Δλδ τωρα εσυ στα 55 δεν ειναι ακομα σε φυσιολογικο bmi?

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> A ρε συ λεω και γω. Ενταξει... Δλδ τωρα εσυ στα 55 δεν ειναι ακομα σε φυσιολογικο bmi?


είμαι, αλλά παλιότερα που είχα πάει σε διαιτολόγο μου είπε ότι το ιδανικό θα ήταν να είμαι τουλάχιστον κάτω απο 50κιλά για να φαίνεται και πιο φυσιολογικό και υγειές το σώμα μου...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλο κουραγιο!

----------


## Marry Poppins

Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!!! :roll: επίσης!!! αν και εσύ μια χαρούλα είσαι!!  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρα και δυο τρομαρες! Χαχα!

----------


## sasa14

καλή δύναμη και απο εμένα...
κορίτσια εγώ κάνω εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα .. εχθές 1η μέρα 55,5 κάνω μια εβδομάδα αποτοξίνωση η οποία είναι και καλά -3 κιλά αλλά αποκλείεται...ποτέ δεν το έχω πιάσει..και 54 πάντως να είμαι κυριακή δεν με χαλαει γιατί μετά ελπίζω να πηγαίνει -1 την εβδομάδα μέχρι 28η οκτωβρίου θέλω να είμαι 50 κιλά ...
μετά ξεκινάω και μαθήματα 3 4ωρα την εβδομιάδα και δουλειά 9-5 οπότε θα έρθει ένα επιπλέον λιώσιμο εκει..

δύσκολος χειμώνας με περιμένει αλλά θα το παλέψω!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> ... εχθές 1η μέρα 55,5 κάνω μια εβδομάδα αποτοξίνωση η οποία είναι και καλά -3 κιλά αλλά αποκλείεται...


πρέπει πάντοτε να κάνουμε αποτοξίνωση πριν ξεκινήσουμε μια δίαιτα?? βοηθάει επιπλέον?

----------


## sasa14

όχι ...εγω απλά αυτή την εβδομάδα κάθομαι ..δεν πάω για δουλειά οπότε είναι ευκαιρία γιατί με δουλεία και τέτοιο πράγμα δεν το παλευείς καν!!

δεν ξέρω αν έχει διαφορά για εμένα πάντως δεν έχει!!

----------


## koralaki

αυτη τη βδομαδα 0 απωλεια.
σκυλιασα, αρχιζω γερα!
85.8 σημερα 7/9/10

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυριο εχω ζυγισμα.. Για να δουμε!
Νιωθω ομως φουσκωμενη και εχω 3 μερες να παω τουαλετα,πραγμα που με επηρεαζει πολυ και εχω εεενα πριξιμο..χαλια:sniff:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Αυριο εχω ζυγισμα.. Για να δουμε!
> Νιωθω ομως φουσκωμενη και εχω 3 μερες να παω τουαλετα,πραγμα που με επηρεαζει πολυ και εχω εεενα πριξιμο..χαλια:sniff:


καλη επιτυχία για αυριο! παντως αυτο με την τουαλετα ειναι οντως μεγάλο πακετο.κ εγω αν δεν παω μια δυο μέρες νοιωθω πρησμενη!χαλια!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Να σας πω τον πονο μου με το θεμα τουαλετα!!!
Απο τον καιρο που αρχισα διαιτα-διατροφη και συνεπως τρεφομαι πολυ πολυ πιο υγειινα και με λαχανικα πολλα,καθε μερα επισκεπτομαι την τουαλετα 2 φορες!
Οταν κανω μια παρασπονδια, πχ 1 φορα το μηνα αμα φαω εξω, κανω 3-4 μερες να επανελθω στο φυσιολογικο μου!
πχ. Το Σαββατο εφαγα το βραδυ τοστ και μεχρι σημερα,Τριτη,τζιφος!
Ανησυχω για το μελλον,οταν πχ κανω συντηρηση,θα τα εχω αυτα τα προβληματα;
Γιατι η συντηρηση μου εμενα θα ειναι 1 μερα διαιτα-1 μερα ελευθερη,σε λογικα πλαισια.

----------


## vanvan

Μόνο μια λέξη θα πω...A C T I V I A!

βρήκα την υγειά μου και την χαρά μου!!!

----------


## vanvan

Μπράβο Ελένη!! και μην πτοείσαι από την μικρή αύξηση μπορεί απλά να μην ήταν η μέρα σου  :Wink:  Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια και θα δεις και πάλι μείωση :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## click

91 με περιοδο
θα ξαναδω σε 3 μερουλες (αν αντεξω τοσο)

----------


## vanvan

click μου ξεκινήσαμε την ίδια μέρα διατροφη!!! :P:P 6 κιλάκια σε λιγότερο απο μήνα δεν είναι και λίγα!!! Είσαι σούπερ!!!!εγω έχω χάσει κάτι παραπάνω απο 4 κιλά μετά τις διακοπές!! Μετά την περίοδο θα είσαι ακόμα πιο κάτω !! Μπράβο!!

----------


## click

thank you vanvan!!!!!!! :wink1: μια χαρα τα παμε!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Μόνο μια λέξη θα πω...A C T I V I A!
> 
> βρήκα την υγειά μου και την χαρά μου!!!


2 φορες ειχα φαει τον προηγουμενο μηνα, και με βοηθησε.
Σημερα που το εφαγα πρωινο,τιποτα !!!  :Frown:

----------


## vanvan

Καλύτερα να το τρώς το βράδυ ! Στον δικό μου οργανισμό πάντως κάνει μια μέρα για να επιδράσει.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Με βοηθουσε και το μελι με το ψωμι,αλλα αυτες τις μερες γιοκ!
Εχω ενα φουσκωμα,ετοιμη να σκασω!

----------


## Lifedrops

Να ρωτησω κατι. Τις ημερες πριν τη περιοδο πχ 3-4 ημερες πριν τι αποκλισεις παρατηρειτε?
Εγω περιμενω σε λιγες μερες ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια σημερα και τρομαξα. 3 κιλα πανω.

----------


## Lifedrops

Εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω φαει ιδιαιτερα ουτε λιπαρα, ουτε αλατι, οπως παντα δηλαδη.
Θελω να πω αυξανεται λιγο το βαρος ακομα και με την ιδια ακριβως διατροφη? Το εχετε παρατηρησει?

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Lifedrops_
> Να ρωτησω κατι. Τις ημερες πριν τη περιοδο πχ 3-4 ημερες πριν τι αποκλισεις παρατηρειτε?
> Εγω περιμενω σε λιγες μερες ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια σημερα και τρομαξα. 3 κιλα πανω.


μια απο τα ιδια! καποιες φορς ομως δεν εχω καμμια διακυμανση βαρους,
συνηθως οταν γυμναζομαι εντατικα δεν καταλαβινω καν ποτε μου ερχονται,
ουτε καν η κοιλια δεν πριζεται:shocked2:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειμαι χαρουμενη που ζυγιστηκα και εχασα εναμιση κιλο αυτη την εβδομαδα που ουσιαστικα το προηγουμενο ΠΣΚ εφαγα τον αμπακα (σουβλακι,τοστ,γλυκα κτλ) αλλα μου ειπε η διαιτολογος μου πως αφου εχω να παω 4!!! μερες τουαλετα ισως ειναι και 2και κατι τα κιλα που εχασα..

----------


## xontrompizeli

Μπράβο σου onelifeonechance!Ας έχανα κι εγώ 1 1/2 κιλάκι σε μια βδομάδα και θα πέταγα απτη χαρά μου..ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον είμαι στα ίδια +1/2 κιλάκι βασικά αλλά ελπίζω απτη Τετάρτη που έχω ραντεβού στο διαιτολόγο να αρχίσω και πάλι να χάνω..Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σ'ευχαριστω μπιζελάκι!
Καλη επιτυχια στο επομενο ζυγισμα! :Wink:

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Σ'ευχαριστω μπιζελάκι!
> Καλη επιτυχια στο επομενο ζυγισμα!


Σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Μπράβο σου onelifeonechance!Ας έχανα κι εγώ 1 1/2 κιλάκι σε μια βδομάδα και θα πέταγα απτη χαρά μου..ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον είμαι στα ίδια +1/2 κιλάκι βασικά αλλά ελπίζω απτη Τετάρτη που έχω ραντεβού στο διαιτολόγο να αρχίσω και πάλι να χάνω..Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!


μακια μακια :*** 
μια χαρα θα παμε,
Τεταρτη σε περιμενω για νεα αρχη, ως τοτε θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω χωρις θερμιδες...κουραστικα λιγο ψυχολογικα

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Μπράβο σου onelifeonechance!Ας έχανα κι εγώ 1 1/2 κιλάκι σε μια βδομάδα και θα πέταγα απτη χαρά μου..ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον είμαι στα ίδια +1/2 κιλάκι βασικά αλλά ελπίζω απτη Τετάρτη που έχω ραντεβού στο διαιτολόγο να αρχίσω και πάλι να χάνω..Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!
> 
> 
> ...


Κοραλάκι μου με συγκινείς που με συμπεριέλαβες στην υπογραφή σου, σ'ευχαριστώώώ...!Είμαι διατροφικά στις καλές μου μπορώ να πω, 3-4 μέρες καθαρή,χεχε!Έχω αγχωθεί αρκετά με τα επαγγελματικά μου και δε προλαβαίνω να σκεφτώ και το φαϊ!Προς το παρόν λοιπόν γλυκάκι μόνο τη Δευτέρα, και με μέτρο, που έχω τα γενέθλιά μου γιατί έχουμε και ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο!Πάμε μαζί για το 7αράκι, σε περιμένω!:wink2:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

κοραλακι , που μολις σημερα η χαζη καταλαβα πως εισαι το κακο κοριτσακι ., οταν εχεις διαθεση μπορεις να μου γραψεις τι σου εχει δωσει ο διαιτολογος σου? ειμαστε στα ιδια κιλα..  :Smile: 
και επειδη τρωω απο μονη μου ..ηθελα να δω περιπου τι σου δινει  :Smile: 
ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Το κοραλακι ειναι η μπαντ γκερλ;
Οταν πρωτομπηκα εδω πριν μερικους μηνες ηταν πολυ ενεργο μελος και μαλιστα σκεφτομουν που εχει χαθει τωρα τελευταια!  :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

ρε παιδια ενταξει τι να πω, 
ειχα πει το καλοκαιρι μια που δεν εκανα μπανια ναλλαξω νικ σε πιο καλοκαιρινο,
αμα ηξερα οτι θα φωναζατε τη νικολουλη δε θα ειχα βαλει διακοπο-νικ :P
αλλωστε το ειχα πει αλλα δεν το ειδατε ολες μαλλον  :Big Grin:  χαααααααααα σας την εφερα LOL
καλα απο τον τροπο γραφης δε με καταλαβατε? 
ποια αλλη κανει  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

onelifeonechance για καποιο καιρο δεν ημουν κ τοσο ενεργο μελος...καλα καταλαβες!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> κοραλακι , που μολις σημερα η χαζη καταλαβα πως εισαι το κακο κοριτσακι ., οταν εχεις διαθεση μπορεις να μου γραψεις τι σου εχει δωσει ο διαιτολογος σου? ειμαστε στα ιδια κιλα.. 
> και επειδη τρωω απο μονη μου ..ηθελα να δω περιπου τι σου δινει 
> ευχαριστω


ζωητσα αρκετα τα εχω ηδη περασει στο πισι κ ειναι ετοιμα να σταδωσω
απλα δεν παω πια κ ειναι παλια,
επισης δεν τα εκανα ποτε  :Big Grin: 
αν εσενα σε βοηθησουν ευχαριστως να στα δωσω κ ολα,
μεχρι 83 κιλα εχω οχι πιο κατω.
(απο 99!)
σιγουρα μεμαθε να τρωω ο ανθρωπος αυτος κ τον ευγνωμονω,
κ μονο που αρχισα να παιρνω πρωινο μου φτανει...
αλλα μετα απο ενα χρονο προσπαθειας κ ενασχολησης με το βαρος μας ενα χαρτι δεν βοηθα, 
ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω πια...
συνηθως 1+1=3 :wow: :smilegrin:




> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Κοραλάκι μου με συγκινείς που με συμπεριέλαβες στην υπογραφή σου, σ'ευχαριστώώώ...!Είμαι διατροφικά στις καλές μου μπορώ να πω
> Πάμε μαζί για το 7αράκι, σε περιμένω!:wink2:


εμ γιαυτο σε εβαλα μπιζελι μου,
μπας κ ξεκουνησω κ γω απο τα κιλα μου,
αρκετα με τη συντηρηση!
φυσικα κ να μη με περιμενεις!
βουρ για 7 εσυ κ ακολουθω εγω!
κ υποσχεσου οτι μολις δεις 7 θα αλλαξεις νικ! :smug b:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλως σε βρηκαμε λοιπον,κακο κοραλακι :smilegrin:
Μας την εσκασες!!

----------


## xontrompizeli

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Κοραλάκι μου με συγκινείς που με συμπεριέλαβες στην υπογραφή σου, σ'ευχαριστώώώ...!Είμαι διατροφικά στις καλές μου μπορώ να πω
> Πάμε μαζί για το 7αράκι, σε περιμένω!:wink2:


εμ γιαυτο σε εβαλα μπιζελι μου,
μπας κ ξεκουνησω κ γω απο τα κιλα μου,
αρκετα με τη συντηρηση!
φυσικα κ να μη με περιμενεις!
βουρ για 7 εσυ κ ακολουθω εγω!
κ υποσχεσου οτι μολις δεις 7 θα αλλαξεις νικ! :smug b: [/quote]

Δε θα χρειαστεί να σε περιμένω κοραλάκι μου, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα με φτάσεις πολύ πολύ σύντομα.Έχεις πολύ δύναμη μέσα σου και αν το συνειδητοποιήσεις θα φτάσεις και το 79 αλλά και όποια κιλά εσύ επιθυμείς!Η υπόσχεση είναι υπόσχεση!! :Wink:

----------


## xontrompizeli

Να προσθέσω οτι ζυγίστηκα σήμερα κι είμαι και πάλι 80..τώρα που θα αρχίσω και πάλι διαιτολόγο ελπίζω αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα να σταματήσουν και να αρχίσω απλά να κατεβαίνω..Α και από χτες έχω βρει λίγο ως δικαιολογία το οτι ξεκίνησα αντιβίωση και τρώω λίγο παραπάνω μην είναι άδειο το στομάχι μου..πφ..δικαιολογίες..ελπίζ ω τουλάχιστον να παραμείνω στα 80 μέχρι τη Τετάρτη...δε θέλω τίποτα άλλο..

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xontrompizeli_
> Κοραλάκι μου με συγκινείς που με συμπεριέλαβες στην υπογραφή σου, σ'ευχαριστώώώ...!Είμαι διατροφικά στις καλές μου μπορώ να πω
> Πάμε μαζί για το 7αράκι, σε περιμένω!:wink2:
> 
> ...


Δε θα χρειαστεί να σε περιμένω κοραλάκι μου, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα με φτάσεις πολύ πολύ σύντομα.Έχεις πολύ δύναμη μέσα σου και αν το συνειδητοποιήσεις θα φτάσεις και το 79 αλλά και όποια κιλά εσύ επιθυμείς!Η υπόσχεση είναι υπόσχεση!! :Wink:  [/quote]
νασαι καλα μπιζελι μου,
ναι κι γω νιωθω δυνατη αυτη τη φορα περισσοτερο,
καθε φορα που νικαμε την βουλιμια κ τις κακες συνηθειες βγαινουμε πιο δυνατες.
ομως με το γυμναστηριο κακα τα ψεμματα δεν χανονται ευκολα τα ρημαδοκιλα,
οι ποντοι σφαιρα ομως, κ αυτο μενδιαφερει κυριως...
αλλα καποτε θαθελα να δω το 7!
παντως πλεον αρχισα να μετριεμαι κ μονη με μεζουρα σε στανταρ σημεια ωστε να παιρνω τα πανω μου,
αμα περιμενω απτη ζυγαρια για να χαρω καηκα...

Θα περασουν τα σκαμπανεβασματα μολις μπεις παλι σε ρυθμο,
δυστηχως το ιδιο παθαινω κ γω...
συντηρηση λες κ ειμαι!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Καλως σε βρηκαμε λοιπον,κακο κοραλακι :smilegrin:
> Μας την εσκασες!!


:tumble: :smug b:
αμα χειμωνιασει θα βαλω το παλιο  :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Καλως σε βρηκαμε λοιπον,κακο κοραλακι :smilegrin:
> Μας την εσκασες!!
> 
> ...


Αχ ερχεται και ο χειμωνας..Αυτο το νικ μας εμεινε,να μας θυμιζει καλοκαιρακι :smilegrin:

----------


## vanvan

4/9 - 11/9 

-500 γρ απο 68.3 στα 67.8 έτσι και έτσι αντε να δούμε την επόμενη...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 30/08 σε 6/9
> 
> καταφερα να ειμαι + 200γρ
> 
> απο 55 σε 55.2
> 
> περνώντας απο τα 54.4



Απο 6/9 σε 13/9
-600 γρ

απο 55.2 σε 54.6

----------


## bouliana

σήμερα 66,5. την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν 68,4.απλά πστεύω οτι με έδειξε παραπάνω την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα επειδή είχα φάει πολύ τη κυριακή κ όχι οτι έχασα 2 κιλά.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> σήμερα 66,5. την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν 68,4.απλά πστεύω οτι με έδειξε παραπάνω την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα επειδή είχα φάει πολύ τη κυριακή κ όχι οτι έχασα 2 κιλά.


ναι παίζει ρόλο η προηγούμενη μέρα! αλλά και 1 να έχασες πάλι κέρδος είναι!!! μπράβο boulianitsa :thumbup:

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

Aπο 01/09 μέχρι σήμερα -1 κιλό. Απο 56,5 στα 55,5. Μια ανάσα πρίν απο το στόχο μου!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβοοοο!Παμε γερα στον τερματισμο των τικερακιών μας :lol:

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> σήμερα 66,5. την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήμουν 68,4.απλά πστεύω οτι με έδειξε παραπάνω την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα επειδή είχα φάει πολύ τη κυριακή κ όχι οτι έχασα 2 κιλά.
> 
> 
> ναι παίζει ρόλο η προηγούμενη μέρα! αλλά και 1 να έχασες πάλι κέρδος είναι!!! μπράβο boulianitsa :thumbup:


thanks mairy!!!

----------


## raniadio

ΕΓΩ ΔΡΑΜΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!!
ΠΗΓΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ, ΕΦΑΓΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΟ, ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΜΠΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ. 75,2.
ΞΑΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ....

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα!!!!  :Smile: 

Σήμερα παρόλο που νιώθω φουσκωμένη ζυγίστηκα διότι είναι η μέρα που ζυγίζομαι!!! 
με έδειξε 54κιλά δηλαδή μέιον 1 κιλό! καλά είναι νομίζω!!  :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

eleni201: ναι και εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι καλά!!! αργά και σταθερά! διότι με τις δίετες αστραπή μόνο ξεφούσκωμα έχουμε και διαφορά στη ζυγαριά κατα τα άλλα στο σώμα δε βλέπουμς και ιδιαίτερες αλλαγές... εσύ τα έχασες τα κιλά σου και διατηρήσε μπράβο!!  :Smile:

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα,

Σήμερα κλείνω μια εβδομάδα από τότε που άρχισα δίαιτα και η συνολική μου απώλεια είναι 1,3 κιλά! Καθόλου άσχημα αν σκεφτείς ότι τις πρώτες 3 μέρες δεν έχασα γραμμάριο:bigsmile:

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## click

φανταστικα! μπραβο princess!!!:thumbup:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Marry εμένα δεν ήταν αργά και σταθερά... Είχα συνέχεια σκαμπανεβάσματα και οπως απότομα τα έχανα έτσι και τα έπαιρνα και το αντίστροφο. Αρχικά πριν μερικά χρόνια κατέβηκα κάτω από τα 70 και ευτυχώς το 7 δεν το ξαναείδα. Όλο το καλοκαίρι φέτος προσπάθησα να κατέβω και κάτω από το 65 και τις περισσότερες μέρες το κατάφερα. Αλλά γενικά δεν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να μην κάνω δίαιτα, ή να μην νιώθω ποτέ τύψεις όταν σαβουρώνω...


είναι ένας γολγοθάς!!!! το σημαντικο όμως είναι ότι στην προσπάθεια μας να χάσουμε βάρος τρεφόμαστε και πιο υγιεινά που αυτό ειναι πολύ καλό για την υγεία μας!!!! όταν φτάνουμε κοντά στο επιθυμητό μας βάρος είναι πιο δύσκολο να χάνουμε κιλά! ίσως αν ξεκινούσες κάποιο είδος άσκησης να βοηθούσε!!  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο για τις απωλειες κοριτσουδια!
Και εις χαμηλοτερα με το καλο!
Εγω κανονικα αυριο εχω ζυγισμα ομως σημερα αδιαθετησα και θα το μεταφερω για την αλλη Τεταρτη!

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by click_
> φανταστικα! μπραβο princess!!!:thumbup:


Ευχαριστώ πολύ:smilegrin:

----------


## vanvan

11/9 -18/9

-900 γρ απο 67.8 στα 66.9 λίγο καλύτερο απο την προηγούμενη βδομάδα

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Απο 6/9 σε 13/9
> -600 γρ
> 
> απο 55.2 σε 54.6



Απο 13/9 σε 20/9 
-300 γρ

απο 54.6 στα 54.3

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 68,4. και ξεκινάω από σήμερα δίαιτα.


σήμερα 65,8. 
2,6 κιλά.αργά κ σταθερά

----------


## bouliana

68,4:6/9
66,5:13/9
65,8:20/9

----------


## sasa14

53,500 σήμερα 

κανονικά 53 περίμενα αλλα είμαι προ περιόδου και έχω τα πρηξηματάκια μου

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 74,2... θελω να δω αν μπορω να χανω 800γρ - 1κιλο την εβδομαδα. 
Στοχος Δευτερα 27/9... 73,4

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρααααα :P

'Εφτασα αισίως στα 53 κιλά!!  :Smile: 
Προχωράω για το 2ο στόχο!!....  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins πάμε μαζίιιι γερά αλλα΄εγώ για τα 45 με βλέπω με ανορεξία ..
σε ακολουθώ όμως αμα λάχει μέχρι τα 48!!!


για πότε λέμε 48???

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> Marry Poppins πάμε μαζίιιι γερά αλλα΄εγώ για τα 45 με βλέπω με ανορεξία ..
> σε ακολουθώ όμως αμα λάχει μέχρι τα 48!!!
> 
> 
> για πότε λέμε 48???


χαχα :P πόσο ύψος έχεις εσύ?? εγώ χάνω σχεδόν 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα οπότε 48 λογικά θα είμαι εμ... σε 5 εβδομάδες... αλλά δε βιάζομαι και σε 6 να γίνω δε θα με πειράζει... :P

----------


## koralaki

85.4 Τριτη 21/9/10

----------


## sasa14

Marry είμαι 1,58 ...
στο ίδιο ζουμί σιγοβράζουμε!!!


σε 5 εβδομάδες λοιπόν νταν !!!

θα είμαστε 48 και εγώ ένα κιλάκι χάνω πάνω κάτω την εβδομάδα 
οπότε και 49 να είμαι very happy θα είμαι!!!


απο διαιτολόγο κάνεις δίαιτα η μόνη σου??

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> Marry είμαι 1,58 ...
> στο ίδιο ζουμί σιγοβράζουμε!!!
> 
> 
> σε 5 εβδομάδες λοιπόν νταν !!!
> 
> θα είμαστε 48 και εγώ ένα κιλάκι χάνω πάνω κάτω την εβδομάδα 
> οπότε και 49 να είμαι very happy θα είμαι!!!
> ...



αχ τέλεια μαζί στον αγώνα λοιπόν!!! :thumbup:
εσύ και 48 κιλά να γινεις 1 χαρά θα είσαι αφου είσαι πιο ψηλή :P
πηγά παλια σε διαιτολόγο όταν ήμουν στα ίδια κιλά και έκανα τη δίαιτα κατα γράμμα και έφτασα μέχρι 49 μετά απο μόνη μου κατέβηκα στα 45 αλλά κάποιες συνθήκες (κυρίως αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος) συντελεσαν στο να πάρω πάλι τα κιλά πίσω και τα διατηρώ δυστυχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια! τώρα όμως είμαι αποφασισμένη (νομίζω δλδ)... τώρα που ξέρω ότι θα έχω παρέα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα βρίσκω ακόμα 1 λόγο για να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια μου!!!  :Smile: 
sasa πόσα κιλά είσαι?
κάνεις κάποια δίαιτα μόνη σου ή με διαιτολόγο?

----------


## lesing

Λοιπονεγω ζυγιζομαι καθε Τριτη στο ιδιο φαρμακειο κατω απο το σπιτι μου.Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα απο 90 ημουνα 89 με τα παπουτσια,οποτε υπολογισα 88 χωρις.σημερα ανεβηκα κ ημουνα 90!!απτο σοκ εβγαλα τα παπουτσια.τιποτα!δηλαδη πηρα 2 κιλα.καλα να παθω αφου ετρωγα ψωμι παρσαπανω.πηγα στο γυμναστηριο σε μαυρα χαλια κ αποφασισα να κοψω το ψωμι αφου χανω τον ελεγχο κ σημερα να φαω μονο σαλατα κ γιαουρτι/η να παω σε διαιτολογο?αφου εχω παει τοσες φορες κ δεν..HELP!!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

lesing μου μην αγχώνεσαι!!! προσεξε λίγο το ψωμί ή αν σου αρέσει τοσο πολύ προσπάθησε να το τρως νωρίς μες τη μέρα και λιγότερο το βράδυ... τώρα όσον αφορά στο διαιτολόγο δε ξέρω διότι απ οτι θυμάμαι δε μαγειρεύεις και συνήθως οι δίαιτες τους απαιτούν μαγειρευτό φαγητό σχαρας κτλ... φυσικά μπορεί να σου το προσαρμόσει στο lifestyle σου τωρα που το σκέφτομαι! δοκιμασε και βλέπεις!  :Smile:

----------


## lesing

σευχαριστω κουκλα μου γλυκεια.παιζει ρολο αν το τρωω το πρωι η το βραδυ?Δεν το ηξερα!

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins παραβράζουμε στο ίδιο ζουμί εμείς τα 2...

είχα πάει σε διατολόγο το 2004 απο 64 (...μετά απο πανελλήνιες) ήμουν αισίως τα 64...απο που έφτασα τα 57 ..

μέσα σε 2 χρόνια απο τότε είχα φτάσει τα 50 διατηρώντας το βάρος μου!!
το 2008 αρχές πήρα κιλά ίσως να είχα πάει και 58 ίσως και 60 
τρομερή υπερφαγία δεν τελείωνα με τίποτα 

απο την άνοιξη έχω παέι στα 55-56 και εκεί διατηρούμε 

όχι όμως ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό μου!!!
έτσι πήρα την απόφαση μετά τις διακοπές να χάσω όοολα τα παραπάνω κιλά 

και έτσι ξεκίνησα!!!
55,5 και σημερα είμαι 53...
υπόσχομαι να μην ξαναδώ φωτογραφία μου και να μην μου αρέσει το κορμί μου!!!
νοιώθω πολύυυυ δυνατή και θα τα καταφέρω!!

δεν το σταματάω πάλι τώρα ..θέλω να φορέσω τα ρούχα μιυ που δεν φοράω εδώ και 2 χρόνια όσο και παλιομοδήτικα αν είναι πλέον!!

θέλω πάλι να μου αρέσω!!
και σιγά σιγά θα το καταφέρω!!

εμένα η δίαιτα μου είναι κλασσική!!

2-3 ψητά με σαλάτα, .. 1 λαδερό ..με 1 κ λάδι και λίγο τυρί, αυγά-τόνος με σαλάτα κ.τλ.
πρωινό κορν-φλεικσ η τυρί με 1 ψωμί ή κουλούρι 

βράδι 
γιαούρτι-μήλο, γιαούρτι/γάλα κορν-φλεικσ, τοστ, ρύζι γιαούρτι , και σαλάτα με λίγο τυρί και ψωμί!!

αυτά 
εσύ

υ.γ εντωμεταξύ είχα πάει αλλές 2 φορές σε διαιτολόγο ο 2ος ήταν πολύ φαί η τελευταία είχε ωραία δίατα..αλλά εγώ κάνω της πρώτης..

αν βρω χρόνο το σκ θα την γράψω να σου την στείλω!!

----------


## lesing

[quote]_Originally posted by sasa14_
Marry Poppins παραβράζουμε στο ίδιο ζουμί εμείς τα 2...

είχα πάει σε διατολόγο το 2004 απο 64 (...μετά απο πανελλήνιες) ήμουν αισίως τα 64...απο που έφτασα τα 57 ..

μέσα σε 2 χρόνια απο τότε είχα φτάσει τα 50 διατηρώντας το βάρος μου!!
το 2008 αρχές πήρα κιλά ίσως να είχα πάει και 58 ίσως και 60 
τρομερή υπερφαγία δεν τελείωνα με τίποτα 

απο την άνοιξη έχω παέι στα 55-56 και εκεί διατηρούμε 

όχι όμως ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό μου!!!
έτσι πήρα την απόφαση μετά τις διακοπές να χάσω όοολα τα παραπάνω κιλά 

και έτσι ξεκίνησα!!!
55,5 και σημερα είμαι 53...
υπόσχομαι να μην ξαναδώ φωτογραφία μου και να μην μου αρέσει το κορμί μου!!!
νοιώθω πολύυυυ δυνατή και θα τα καταφέρω!!

δεν το σταματάω πάλι τώρα ..θέλω να φορέσω τα ρούχα μιυ που δεν φοράω εδώ και 2 χρόνια όσο και παλιομοδήτικα αν είναι πλέον!!

θέλω πάλι να μου αρέσω!!
και σιγά σιγά θα το καταφέρω!!

εμένα η δίαιτα μου είναι κλασσική!!

2-3 ψητά με σαλάτα, .. 1 λαδερό ..με 1 κ λάδι και λίγο τυρί, αυγά-τόνος με σαλάτα κ.τλ.
πρωινό κορν-φλεικσ η τυρί με 1 ψωμί ή κουλούρι 

βράδι 
γιαούρτι-μήλο, γιαούρτι/γάλα κορν-φλεικσ, τοστ, ρύζι γιαούρτι , και σαλάτα με λίγο τυρί και ψωμί!!

αυτά 
εσυ
Λοιπον οποιος με βαλει ξανα να φαω τονοσαλατα θα του τριψω την κονσερβα στη μουρη αχαχα
πρωτον εχει χαλια γευση κ δευτερο
εμαθα προσφατα οτι τα διχτυα με τα οποια ψαρευουν τους τονους προκαλουν ασφυξια κ θανατο σε χιλιαδες δελφινια που παγιδευονται μαζι με τυς τονους .ελεος !τα δελφινια ειναι τα πιο καλωσυνατα πλασματα κ τα πιο φιλικα προς τον ανθρωπο!
Στο θεμα μας:οσες φορες πηγα σε διαιτ.μου ηταν αδυνατο να κανω κατα γραμμα το προγραμμα του μου φαινοταν αδιανοητο π.χ.τη δευτερα να φαω σπανακορυζο ενω μπορει να ξημερωνε Δευτερα κ να ημουν σε ελλη διαθεση.οποτε τωρα τρωω οτι εχω κεφι τη συγκεκριμενη μερα σε μαζεμενες μεριδες.Προσπαθω να τρωω σαλατες φρουτα υδατανθρ.ολικης βρωμη πρωτεινες κ.λ.π.αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως παω σε καποιον τελικα πιο προσαρμοστικο.Εχασα 
μονη μου 12 κιλα απο 102-103 πηγα 90 αρχικα χωρις γυμναστικη
αλλα τωρα ξαναρχισα .Ομως με κατι ατασθαλιες που εκανα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα απο 89 πηγα 90

----------


## ^princess^

200 γραμμάρια λιγότερη αυτή την βδομάδα (15/9 - 21/9 από 86,7 στα 86,5). 

Είχα φτάσει και 85,8 αλλά με πήρε λίγο η κάτω βόλτα. 

Αφού όμως το πρόσημο είναι μείον και όχι συν, πάλι καλά!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> Marry Poppins παραβράζουμε στο ίδιο ζουμί εμείς τα 2...
> 
> είχα πάει σε διατολόγο το 2004 απο 64 (...μετά απο πανελλήνιες) ήμουν αισίως τα 64...απο που έφτασα τα 57 ..
> 
> μέσα σε 2 χρόνια απο τότε είχα φτάσει τα 50 διατηρώντας το βάρος μου!!
> το 2008 αρχές πήρα κιλά ίσως να είχα πάει και 58 ίσως και 60 
> τρομερή υπερφαγία δεν τελείωνα με τίποτα 
> 
> ...


omg!έχουμε σχεδόν βίους παράλληλους!! :shocked2:
ωραία!! τώρα που είμαστε μαζί στον αγώνα θα τα καταφέρουμε είμαι σίγουρη!!!!!! ο καινούργιος χρόνος θα μας βρει ανανεωμένες και αδύνατες!!! :yes:
και το ίδιο αποφασισμένη είμαι ελπίζω μόνο αυτός ο ενθουσιασμός να διαρκέσει μέχρι να επιτευχθει ο στόχος μας και ακόμα παρπάνω (για την συντήρηση  :Wink:  ) 
sasa: κάνε τικεράκι βοηθάει να βλέπεις την πρόοδο σου!! :smilegrin:
.. πάντως αυτή τη φορά δε βιάζομαι προτιμώ να χάνω κανονικά (1kg/εβδομάδα) ή και πιο αργά παρά να τα χάσω γρήγορα και πριν το καταλάβω καν να τα ξαναπάρω πίσω!!! 
..σαν δώρο στον εαυτό μου μόλις γίνω 49κιλά θα πάω κομμωτήριο για αλλαγη!! μια ανανέωση που και που χρειάζεται!!!  :Wink: 
άντε βρε καλή μας επιτυχία!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> σαν δώρο στον εαυτό μου μόλις γίνω 49κιλά θα πάω κομμωτήριο για αλλαγη!! μια ανανέωση που και που χρειάζεται!!! 
> άντε βρε καλή μας επιτυχία!!!! :thumbup:


Και εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτομαι μόλις φτάσω τον στόχο μου!! Ολική ανανέωση:yes::thumbup:

Καλή επιτυχία και από μένα!

----------


## Marry Poppins

καλή επιτυχία princess!! μετά απο τόση προσπάθεια μια ανανέωση μας αξίζει πιστεύω!!! :P

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> καλή επιτυχία princess!! μετά απο τόση προσπάθεια μια ανανέωση μας αξίζει πιστεύω!!! :P


Eίμαι ακόμα στην αρχή αλλά που θα πάει :Smile: 

thanks!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ^princess^

Με παρηγορεί το γεγονός ότι είναι μέρες περιόδου (κατακράτηση, πρήξιμο, ανοίγει η όρεξη). 

Όντως το μείον κάνει τη διαφορά, όχι τα κιλά που το συνοδεύουν. Μπορεί να μην τα πήγα πολύ καλά αυτή τη βδομάδα, θα τα πάω την επόμενη :yes:

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός!!!!


Έτσι και εγώ είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά πριν χρόνια, κάνοντας την αρχή:thumbup:

----------


## sofia68

Μετα απο...22 νομιζω μερες επιτελους αλλο ενα κιλακι πηγε στον αγυριστο!!!ολε ολε ολε!!

80 σημερα και συνεχιζω....

Καλες απωλειες σε ολους!!!

Την καλημερα μου :-)

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by sofia68_
> 
> Μετα απο...22 νομιζω μερες επιτελους αλλο ενα κιλακι πηγε στον αγυριστο!!!ολε ολε ολε!!
> 
> 80 σημερα και συνεχιζω....


Mπράβο,βρε Σοφάκι!Δεν ξέρεις πόσο σε καμαρώνω!
Στην επόμενη μέτρηση θα έχεις ραντεβού με το 7αράκι!
Μεγάλη υπόθεση!ʼθλος ολόκληρος ό,τι κατάφερες και συνεχίζεις!
Πραγματικά περιμένω να σε διαβάσω,να χαρώ την ήρεμη σου δύναμη!
Τώρα έγινες εσύ να σε πιούν στο ποτήρι!Συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by ^princess^_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός!!!! 
> 
> 
> Έτσι και εγώ είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά πριν χρόνια, κάνοντας την αρχή:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:
αρα εχεις μεγαλο κινητρο να συνεχισεις, τωρα ξερεις οτι μπορεις να χασεις οσα κιλα θελεις αρκει να το πιστεψεις 
κ να μην πτοεισαι!
ολα καλα θα πανε, κ ναι ειναι απο την περιοδο,
αλλα κ ναμην ειναι με συνεχη προσπαθεια κ πεισμα θα πεσει!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> Απο 13/9 σε 20/9 
> -300 γρ
> 
> απο 54.6 στα 54.3



Aπο 20/9 σε 27/9 
+400 γρ
απο 54.3 σε 54.7

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εδώ και πολύ καλή και λιτή εβδομάδα να έχουμε ..
ζύγισμα εβδομάδας λοιπόν 52,5

περιμένω το 50 πώς και πως ..
το 52 έχω να το δω απο Νοέμβρη του 2008 .. 2 χρόνια πάνε

δεν τα παρατάω τώρα δεν τα παρατάω!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> καλημέρα και απο εδώ και πολύ καλή και λιτή εβδομάδα να έχουμε ..
> ζύγισμα εβδομάδας λοιπόν 52,5
> 
> περιμένω το 50 πώς και πως ..
> το 52 έχω να το δω απο Νοέμβρη του 2008 .. 2 χρόνια πάνε
> 
> δεν τα παρατάω τώρα δεν τα παρατάω!!


καλημέρα!! 
μπράβο sasa :thumbup: αντε βρε και εις κατώτερα!! :spin:

----------


## sasa14

ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

όταν φτάσω τα 50 θα κάνω και εγώ ένα δώρο στον εαυτό μου...

ΕΝΑ ΤΖΗΝ ..
έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια να πάρω ένα όμορφο τζην και θα το πάρω όοοσο και να κάνει ..
και δεν θα μου επιτρέψω να με σφίγγει !!

αυτό θα είναι το δώρο μου 

και ελπίζω σε 3 εβδομάδες να τα καταφέρω!!!

penelope1985 αν σου είναι εύκολο θα μας πεις 2 πράγματα απο την συντήρηση!!

οχι πως φτάσαμε τον στόχο αλλά μια ανάσα είναι και θα την πάρουμε!!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 68,4:6/9
> 66,5:13/9
> 65,8:20/9


κ σήμερα 65,4.

----------


## penelope1985

sasa εγω απλα εχω ανεβασει τις θερμιδες. και προσπαθω να βρω μια ισορροπια. ειναι καπως δυσκολο. στην ουσια δεν εχω σταματησει τη διατροφη γιατι κανω μια μπρος και τρεις πισω... τρωω κατι παραπανω και θελω μερες να το συμμαζεψω...

----------


## bouliana

στις πόσες έχεις ανεβάσει τις θερμίδες penelope?εννοώ κατά μέσο όρο

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέραααααα  :Smile: 

Σήμερα -1kg άρα.... 52kg!!!
isn't it great???? :P

----------


## sasa14

ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

keep going!!
έλα και τα καταφέραμε!!!!!!

και μετά ηρεμία κ προσοχή!!!
μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο!!!

συνέχισε έτσι ακριβώς!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 85.4 Τριτη 21/9/10


28/9 84.1 μετα απο χθεσινοβραδυνη εξοδο

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> Καλημέραααααα 
> 
> Σήμερα -1kg άρα.... 52kg!!!
> isn't it great???? :P


σωστηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη :thumbup::tumble:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
> 
> keep going!!
> έλα και τα καταφέραμε!!!!!!
> 
> και μετά ηρεμία κ προσοχή!!!
> μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο!!!
> 
> συνέχισε έτσι ακριβώς!!


με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς μας βλέπω μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα στιλάκια!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μετα απο τρομερες δυσκολιες με την τουαλετα και αγχος, ζυγιστικα την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη και ημουν -2 kg, δηλαδη αισιως 74!!
Απο την 2α Λυκειου ειχα να δω αυτον τον αριθμο, μην πω και νωριτερα!!
Το σ/κ ομως εκανα ατασθαλιες και δν πηγα σημερα να ζυγιστω, σε μια εβδομαδα θα παω!
Ερχονται τα καλυτερα κοριτσια!!:bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## click

φανταστικο νουμερακι!!!!!
Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο τα πας αψογα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## raniadio

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!!!!
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ 0,5 ΚΙΛΟ.
74,3 ΑΠΟ 74,8

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπορει απλα να κολλησες και αργοτερα να χασεις περισσοτερο!
Δηλαδη αναδρομικα :grin:
Υπομονη θελει και να μην το βαλεις κατω!
click μου,ευχαριστω πολυ!!:tumble:

----------


## sasa14

μάλλον κόλλησες μην ανχωνεσαι απλά συνέχισε ...
είναι ύπουλη η κωλοζυγαριά και δεν σου δίνει κουράγιο το ξέρω!!!!

αλλά συνέχισε μην το αφήσεις και θα δεις θα πάνε όλα καλά!!

----------


## click

raniadio μην αγχωνεσαι. μαλλον ειναι οτι καις λιπος αλλα χτιζεις μυες. στο εγραψαν και στο τοπικ της γυμναστικης.
μια χαρα τα πας, τελεια

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> Aπο 20/9 σε 27/9 
> +400 γρ
> απο 54.3 σε 54.7



Απο 27/9 σε 4/10
-100 γρ
απο 54.7 σε 54.6

----------


## sasa14

μπράβο πηνελοπάκι και βγήκατε και εχθές!!

εγώ 51...άντε δίπλα είναι το 50 ...νιώθω σαν να το έχω δει!!!

έχουν περάσει 3χρόνια απο τα 50!!
τα θέλωωω πίσω!!!

----------


## bouliana

[quote]_Originally posted by bouliana_



> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 68,4:6/9
> 66,5:13/9
> 65,8:20/9 
> 65,4.


καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!σήμερα η συνγκλονιστική απώλεια 200 γρ.πφφφ!:thumbdown:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα κορίτσια κ αγόρια  :Smile: 

σήμερα στα ίδια! 52 ολοστρογγυλο!!! αναρωτιέμαι γιατί  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: μέσα στη βδομάδα δε ξέφυγα καθόλου απο το διαιτολόγιο μου! δε με πειράζει και τόσο το γεγονός, απλά μετά απο μια βδομάδα σωστής διατροφης περίμενα να έχω έστω και μια μικρη απώλεια γραμμαρίων... αλλά τίποτα! είναι όπως τις εξετάσεις: τόσο "διάβασμα" και να μην "γράψω" βρε παιδί μου?? :sniffle:
..έλεγα να ξεκινήσω εντατικό περπάτημα όταν φτάσω 50, λέτε να το ξεκινήσω απο τώρα μπάς και συγκινηθεί και η ζυγαριά μου ή να συνεχίσω και να δω πως θα πάει αυτή η εβδομάδα???

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins και εμένα μου τα κάνει αυτά η ζυγαριά αλλά αν ζυγιστείς μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δεις ότι θα στο κατεβάσει το κιλό!!!

δοκιμασμένο!!

εγώ έχω λυσσάξει της πείνας αυτή την εβδομάδα και ακόμη ζητάω το γλυκό σαν π#*(*((#.....

αλλά θα το παλέψω!!!
τόση προσπάθεια δεν θέλω να πάει χαμένη!!

καλημέρα σε όλους!!

----------


## nina76

πω.....τι διπλό στραπάτσο ήταν αυτό.......

αφενός με μέτρησε ο αντρας μου και δεν είμαι 1.67 αλλά 1.64 (τί στο καλό κόντυνα, προφανώς με είχαν μετρήσει λάθος, ουφ)
αφετέρου πήραμε καινούρια ζυγαριά ακριβείας με λιπομέτρηση κοκ (από το internet, μισή τιμη από ότι εδώ παιδιά, απο το amazon.uk) και δεν είμαι 94 αλλά 96.9

λιπομέτρηση δεν το διανοήθηκα να κάνω, εδώ ο άντρας μου που είναι κανονικός σε κιλά και έχει 20% λίπος
΄

οπότε κρατάω αυτά τα νούμερα που είναι και τα σωστά, 1.64 ύψος και
5-10-2010: 96.9

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα ζυγισμα μετα απο 13 μερες και 3-4 μερες ατασθαλιας (βλεπε σουβλακια,ταβερνουλες κ.α.)
Ωχ παναγια μου!!

----------


## click

87,3 σημερα

δεν τον πιανω το στοχο για 12 Οκτωβρη, ηθελα 85,5 αλλα οκ δεν πειραζει.  :Smile: 

καλημερες πολλες!:tumble:

----------


## Cherie

Καλημέρα!Σήμερα πρώτη μέρα περιόδου και 1 κιλό πάνω....65...:sniff:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 85.4 Τριτη 21/9/10
> 
> 
> 28/9 84.1 μετα απο χθεσινοβραδυνη εξοδο


5/10 84.2
μετα απο ολεθριο σαββατοκυριακο  :Big Grin: 
pali kala!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aκυρο το αποψιμο ζυγισμα,αυριο θα παω.
Πειναααωωω  :Frown:

----------


## asi

+1kg
.....να το δεχτώ...αφού έτρωγα τα πάντα...και ακόμη δεν έχω αρχίσει διατροφή...
πρέπει να πειθαρχήσω...αυτό το κιλό θα είναι το τελευταίο συν...

την επόμενη δευτέρα..8α είμαι 81 πάλι!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πριν λιγο γυρισα απ'το ζυγισμα..
-0.5 kg μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες ατασθαλιων!!
75.5 εδειξε η ζυγαρια αλλα εγω ειχα ζυγισει ρουχα και παπουτσια,οτι φορουσα και ηταν 1450 γραμμαρια.
Μου αφερεσε και μισο κιλο επειδη ημουν φαγωμενη, δηλαδη στα 73,5.
Δεν εχω παραπονο, ας μην γουρουνιαζα για να ημουν πιο κατω.. :P

----------


## koralaki

α σου τα αφαιρει εσενα? εμενα οταν πηγαινα σημειωνε οσο εδειχνε η ζυγαρια,
ενας σημαντικος λογο ςπου σταματησα να πηγαινω ηταν οτι παντα ημουν φαγωμενη κ φυσικα ντυμενη. (και 2 κιλα πανω)
οποτε δεν εβλεπα το πραγματικο νουμερο αλλα την απωλεια που τη βλεπω κ σπιτι μου...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Nαι,μηπως ειναι βλακεια ρε γαμωτο να μου αφαιρει το μισο κιλο αυτο;
Εννοω, παω παντα φαγωμενη και απογευμα, με ολα τα γευματα πλην βραδινου!
Και εχω ζυγισμενα ολα τα ρουχα και παπουτσια, εσωρουχα κτλ :P
Στεκει να το αφαιρει;

----------


## asi

Καλέ εγώ γιατί είμαι 80 τώρα:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble:???την τρίτη ήμουν 82...αλλά τελικά την επομένη αδιαθέτησα και αρρώστησα με πυρετούς και τέτοια..άρα μάλλον κάπως έτσι πήγε πίσω η ζυγαριά...με συμφέρει να την εμπιστευτώ:roll::roll::roll:
στόχος μέσα στην εβδομάδα όχι απλά να μην πάρω γραμμάριο..αλλά να χάσω άλλο ένα κιλό...ελπίζω χωρίς να είμαι άρρωστη αυτή τη φορά αλλά απλά γιατί θα παίρνω 1400 θερμίδες την μέρα :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αυριο Τριτη ζυγισμα
κ θα το καθιερωσω καθε Τριτη, σιχαινομαι τις Δευτερες, με τις Τριτες δεν εχω τιποτε ομως :smilegrin:

----------


## nina76

Δευτέρα 11-10-2010: 93.5

καλημέρα!

----------


## Constance

67.9 σημερα.Την αλλη Δευτερα αν κανω διαιτα και οχι συντηρηση και κρεπαλες ελπιζω να ειμαι 67.

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 75,3... Ελπιζω την Δευτερα 18/10 να ειμαι 74,3. Για να δουμε γιατι πολυ χαλαρα το εχω παρει...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο 27/9 σε 4/10
> -100 γρ
> απο 54.7 σε 54.6




Aπο 4/10 σε 11/10
+ 400 γρ
απο 54.6 σε 55

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέεεερα!!!! 

ουφ βαρέθηκα!!!!!  :Frown:  ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και με έδειξε 51,6!!!! μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες διατροφής μόνο 400γρ. απώλεια????? wtf  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: 
λέτε να φτέει το ότι δε γυμνάζομαι σχεδόν καθόλου και η δουλειά μου είναι καθιστική?? 
απελπισία!!!! θα ξεκινήσω απο σήμερα κιόλας 30 λεπτά τη μέρα περπάτημα για καμια βδομάδα μπας και δω διαφορά!!!!! το θετικό της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι νιώθω καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου, πιο ανάλαφρη!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins μην απογοητεύεσαι και μην το σκέφτεσαι...
εγώ που κόλλησα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έφαγα κάτι πιο λιπαρό ίσα ίσα να αλλάξω λίγο τον μεταβολισμό μου!!!
την παρασκευή είχα φάει 1 πίτα με κοτόπουλο καλαμάκι και την κυριακή μια μεγάλη τσιπούρα με σαλάτα ...
νομίζω ότι βοηθάει αυτό!!

πάντως μια χαρά τα πας!!
μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια !!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


85.5
χωρις τουαλεττα κ...εχοντας φαει χθες βραδυ σουπα κνορ που λατρευωωωω αλλα ειναι τιγκα στα αλατια,
νεο ζυγισμα Πεμπτη κ καταγραφη για να δω πραγματικη απωλεια.
(αν υπαρχει)

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> Marry Poppins μην απογοητεύεσαι και μην το σκέφτεσαι...
> εγώ που κόλλησα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έφαγα κάτι πιο λιπαρό ίσα ίσα να αλλάξω λίγο τον μεταβολισμό μου!!!
> την παρασκευή είχα φάει 1 πίτα με κοτόπουλο καλαμάκι και την κυριακή μια μεγάλη τσιπούρα με σαλάτα ...
> νομίζω ότι βοηθάει αυτό!!
> 
> πάντως μια χαρά τα πας!!
> μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια !!


ασε βρε sasa μου απογοήτευση πλήρης!!!! αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω!!!! 
...έφαγα κινέζικο Κυριακή (λαδερό) οπότε λογικά κάποια διαφορά θα έκανε στο μεταβολισμό μου! αλλά μάλλον θα φταίει το ότι δε γυμνάζομαι καθόοοοολου!!! οπότε απο σήμερα περπάτημα!!!! 
εσύ πως τα πας???

----------


## sasa14

τώρα το είδα..

είμαι 50,5 θέλω 0,5 κιλάκι για το στόχο μου...
την κυριακή σκοπεύω να φάω κανονικά!!!

το μεσημέρι ..θέλω και γλυκό απεγνωσμένα 
θα φάω και ψωμί που πολύ μου έχει λείψει !!!!
ελπίζω μέχρι την κυριακλη να έχω χάσει 1κιλό έτσι ώστε να πάρω 0,5 !!!

αν όχι θα είμαι πιο συντηρητική ...αααα
οπωσδήποτε γλυκό!!
μιλάμε έχω περάσει μεγάλη στέρηση 

πάντως μηντο βάζεις κάτω 
μετά την κυριακή θα βάλω στόχο σιγά σιγά να φτάσω τα 48!!
σιγά όμως δεν βιάζομαι γιαυτό!!!

θα τα καταφέρω θα τρωω μεσημεριανό και ελαφρύ βραδινό !!

σαν και αυτό τωρα 
και αν κάτι λιγουρεύομαι θα το τρωω μεσημέρι!!

αν βγαίνω τα βράδια θα προσπαθώ να τρωω ελαφριά και λίγο και όχι γλυκά το βράδυ!!

δεν θέλω να τα καταστρέψω όλα πάλι ....

----------


## Marry Poppins

sasa μου δε θα τα καταστρέψεις όλα μην αγχώνεσαι!!!! νομίζω όταν το βλέπουμε πιο χλαρά το θέμα και έχουμε πάνω απ όλα υπομονή θα πετύχουμε τους στόχους μας!!! 1χαρα θα τα πάμε και οι 2 μας!!!! αργά αλλά σταθερά βήματα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## sasa14

σωστά..όχι δεν το εγκαταλείπω!!!

η μαλλον δεν εγκαταλείπουμε!!!

----------


## Cherie

> _Originally posted by Cherie_
> Καλημέρα!Σήμερα πρώτη μέρα περιόδου και 1 κιλό πάνω....65...:sniff:


63,7 σήμερα το πρωί...όχι και πολύ καλά....ευτυχώς τελείωσε η περίοδος,οπότε ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο την επόμενη βδομάδα...

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> σωστά..όχι δεν το εγκαταλείπω!!!
> 
> η μαλλον δεν εγκαταλείπουμε!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## karamela_ed

αρχιζω σημερα στα 122,3 αλλα επειδη για εμενα σαν αρχη της εβδομαδας (για διαιτα) εχω την Τρίτη θα σας γραψω την Τρίτη ποσο θα εχω χασει απο σήμερα :bigsmile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Aπο 4/10 σε 11/10
> + 400 γρ
> απο 54.6 σε 55



Απο 11/10 σε 18/10
-500 γρ
απο 55 σε 54.5 

Καλη βδομαδα σε όλες

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> Δευτέρα 11-10-2010: 93.5
> 
> καλημέρα!


Δευτέρα 18-10-2010: 94.5
+ 1 κιλό δηλ :thumbdown:

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Σημερα 75,3... Ελπιζω την Δευτερα 18/10 να ειμαι 74,3. Για να δουμε γιατι πολυ χαλαρα το εχω παρει...


Σημερα 74,5. Στοχος την Δευτερα 25/10 να ειμαι 73,5.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 67.9 σημερα.Την αλλη Δευτερα αν κανω διαιτα και οχι συντηρηση και κρεπαλες ελπιζω να ειμαι 67.


Μπααα σκατουλες.Με τις αηδιες που εκανα το ΣΚ πηρα 200 γραμμαρια.:thumbdown:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μην απογοητεύεστε κορίτσια, 1 εβδομάδα είναι σκεφτείτε οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα*

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 12/10
> 85.5
> χωρις τουαλεττα κ...εχοντας φαει χθες βραδυ σουπα κνορ που λατρευωωωω αλλα ειναι τιγκα στα αλατια,
> νεο ζυγισμα Πεμπτη κ καταγραφη για να δω πραγματικη απωλεια.
> (αν υπαρχει)


84.0 χωρις τουαλεττα
μεσα σε 6 μερες, παροτι δεν ειναι απωλεια ικανοποιητικη αφου πριν λιγες μερες ημουν 83.5...

----------


## nina76

μια χαρά είναι κοραλάκι, 1.5 κιλό σε 1 εβδομάδα, σουπερ :bouncy:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέεεεεερα!!!!  :Smile: 

Επιτέλους μετακινήθηκε η ζυγαριά!!! :thumbup: αλλά οκ τίποτα το θεαματικό!! δεν πειράζει όμως! 
με εδειξε 50,6 kg αλλά στο τικεράκι έβαλα 51 (στρογγυλο)...  :Wink: 
Αντε να δούμε!!!! πάντως με βλέπω να δυσκολεύομαι αρκετά να φτάσω το στόχο μου αυτή τη φορά!!! αλλά δεν τα βάζω κάτω!!!! φταίει μαλλον το ότι δε γυμνάζομαι!!!! Γι αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να γυμνάζομαι αν οχι κάθε μέρα τουλάχιστον μέρα παρα μέρα! να δω αν θα υπάρξει καμιά ιδιαίτερη διαφορά...

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins μπράβο!!
άντε φτάσαμε στα ίδια πάλι!!

πάμε για το 49 γιατί θα πάθω κρίση!!!
αχαχα

και εγώ σε 6 εβδομάδες με μια μέρα ελέυθερη ..σχετικά έχασα 5 κιλα ...

κανονικά ήταν αλλά και παιδεύτηκα και πείνασα πολύυυυυ

γιαυτό τώρα θέλω να προσέχω γιατί δεν αντέχω να το ξαναπεράσω αλλά και γιαυτό θέλω να φτάσω 48 για να έχω περιθώριο !!

αλλά το 48 με βλέπω να το πετυχαίνω τέλος Νοεμβρίου!!

----------


## koralaki

επιτελους Τριτη 19/10 83.5 κιλα ξαναααααααααααααα
νινα μου δεν ειναι καλα γιατι τοσα ημουν,
παω να δω τον συνολικο απολογισμο.
εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο ρε κοριτσια για τις απώλειες

απο Σάββατο 16/10 μεχρι Τρίτη 19/10 -2200 είμα στα 120,1*

----------


## nina76

πώς είμαι, χμ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ βρε :bouncy:??? σε 1 εβδομάδα πήρα 1 κιλό.

αν και λογικό είναι, γιατί από εκεί που έτρωγα 2500θερμίδες όλο το καλοκαίρι, έπεσα απότομα στις 1200 για 1 εβδομάδα χάνοντας 3,5 κιλά, οπότε μετά με 4 ημέρες αυξημένων θερμίδων (2000 περίπου) πήρα 1 κιλό..... 
καλά να πάθω κοραλάκι μου! τώρα το είδα αλλιώς, δηλ να μη ζορίζομαι και πολύ, να τρώω 1500 θερμίδες

καραμελίτσα εσύ τί τρως? γράψε μας (αν θέλεις φυσικά), και μπράβο βρε και για την απώλεια!!

εσύ κοραλάκι τί τρως? αν θες γράψε κι εσύ μία ενδεικτική ημέρα των 1800 θερμίδων. φαντάζομαι δεν ακολουθείς διαιτολόγιο, απλά μετράς θερμίδες?

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σήμερα ας πουμε το προγραμμα μου εχει τα εξής Πρω 1 φλ γαλα και μισο φλ δημητριακα και 1 φρουτο
ενδιαμεσα 1 φυσικο χυμο
μεσημερι ψητο ψαρι με 1 βραστη πατατα και σαλατα
απογευμα 1 φρουτο
βραδυ 1 γιαουρτι με μελι και ουντουκια
αλλα τετοιο στυλ διατροφης κανω μονο για 1 εβδομαδα για αν επανελθω απο Παρασκευη που θα παω στην διαιτολογο μυ θα κανω πιο νορμαλ*

----------


## Cherie

> _Originally posted by Cherie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Cherie_
> Καλημέρα!Σήμερα πρώτη μέρα περιόδου και 1 κιλό πάνω....65...:sniff:
> 
> 
> 63,7 σήμερα το πρωί...όχι και πολύ καλά....ευτυχώς τελείωσε η περίοδος,οπότε ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο την επόμενη βδομάδα...


5/10 - 65
12/10 - 63,7
19/10 - 63,1
Όχι ότι ακριβώς περίμενα,άλλα κάτι είναι και αυτό..!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυριο λεω να παω για ζυγισμα γιατι εχω 2 εβδομαδες να ζυγιστω!
Ειναι και τελευταια μερα της περιοδου αυριο!
Πρεπει ομως να δω πως θα τα καταφερω γιατι εχω μαθημα το απογευμα και θα παρω απουσια μαλλον για να προλαβω να ζυγιστω! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> εσύ κοραλάκι τί τρως? αν θες γράψε κι εσύ μία ενδεικτική ημέρα των 1800 θερμίδων. φαντάζομαι δεν ακολουθείς διαιτολόγιο, απλά μετράς θερμίδες?


ενα παραδειγμα:
"~πρωι
καφε σκετο

~13:00
25 γρ. μαρμελαδα ζωγραφος - 43
65 γρ. τρικαλινο - 152
1 φ. μακροστενο γερμανικο ψωμι ολικης - 136
1 σοκολατακι γαλακτος 13 γρ. -

~16:30
350 γρ. μακαρονι λευκο - 498
30 γρ,. παρμεζανα - 120
4-5 κ.σ. (150 γρ.) σαλτσα ντοματα - 225
2 σοκολατακια 26 γρ. - 140

* γυμναστηριο

~23:30
1 κεσε κοττατζ
37 γρ. γαλοπουλα φουαντρε
5 παξιμαδακια ολικης
σαλατα με 1 αγγουρι, 1 ντοματα, 3 καροτα, λιγο μαρουλι

συνολο 1930 θερμιδες."

αλλο παραδειγμα:

"
~πρωι
280 γρ. χυμο πορτοκαλι - 126
3 φ. ψωμι τοστ σικαλης - 210
37 γρ. γαλοπουλα καπνιστη - 49
2 φ. ντιρολο - 96
11 γρ. βουτυρο - 80 (πρεπει να ηταν την Κυριακη αυτο για να τρωω βουτυρο χεχε)
περιπου 10 γρ. μαρμελαδα με γλυκαντικα - 20

~μεσημερι
380 πατατα ψητη με 2 κ.σ. ελαιολαδο - 620
περιπου 200 γρ. μπριζολα χωρις εμφανες λιπος - 460 ή 560
λιγη κοκα λαιτ
καφε σκετο

εως τωρα 1660 ή 1760 θερμιδες (αναλογα το ειδος της μπριζολας κτλ)

~22:00
250 γρ. γαλα 0% - 80
40 γρ. δημητριακα με βρωμη - 160

1900 - 2000 θερμιδες "

παλιοτερα εκανα με 1600 αλλα μετα πλακωνομουν κ εφτανα 3000αρα
κ ετσι αποφασισα να κανω πιο πολλες θερμιδες αλλα να χορταινω.
Εννοειται οτι γυμναζομαι κ εχω θερμιδικο ελλειμα,
τρωω απολα οσα μαγειρευω αλλα οπου μπορω τα κανω πιο λαιτ απο τις συνταγες (οχι τσιγαρισμα κτλ)

----------


## victoria19

Aπο εδω και περα θα ζυγιζομαι μονο μια φορα την εβδομαδα. Το βαρος μου ειχε γινει εμμονη τον τελευταιο καιρο και αυτο ηταν ψυχοφθορο. αναλωνομουν.

Οποτε ξεκιναω ημερα ημερα Δευτερα (ζυγιστηκα το πρωι και τα κιλα μου ηταν 53). Θα ξαναγραψω σε αυτο το topic την αλλη Δευτερα. ^^

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα σας!!
Παω για ζυγισμα..
wish me luck!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Πριν λιγο γυρισα απ'το ζυγισμα..
> -0.5 kg μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες ατασθαλιων!!
> 75.5 εδειξε η ζυγαρια αλλα εγω ειχα ζυγισει ρουχα και παπουτσια,οτι φορουσα και ηταν 1450 γραμμαρια.
> Μου αφερεσε και μισο κιλο επειδη ημουν φαγωμενη, δηλαδη στα 73,5.
> Δεν εχω παραπονο, ας μην γουρουνιαζα για να ημουν πιο κατω.. :P


Λοιποοοοον, πηγα και η ζυγαρια εδειχνε 73,8..74..74,2..73,9..
Τελικα σταθεροποιηθηκε!
73,9 μειον 1,800 τα ρουχα= 72,100!!

Αρα 6/10-21/10= -1,400 kg με πιστη διατροφη τις τελευταιες 7-8 μερες!
Παμε και για τα υπολοιπα!  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπραβο σου
πω πω φτανεις στον στοχο σου, μπραβο σου

αντε και στα δικα μας οι υπολοιπες:yes:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aχ σιγα-σιγα,ναι!
Αν και θα αλλαξει ο στοχος,γυρω στα 66-67 θα παει..
Καλες κατηφορες και σε σενα καραμελιτσα μου γλυκια! :smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπραβο onelifeonechance!!!!! Θαυμάσεια τα πήγες!!!! Τα έχασες μόνο με διατροφή ή έκανες και κάπια επέμβαση? Πάντος όπως και νάχει μπράβο σου!!!!! Ανανέωση της καρταρόμπας για δώρο χριστουγέννων!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Polinaki μονο με διατροφη και υπομονη!
Δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε για εγχειρηση αν και εχω γνωστη στα 90 κιλα που εβαλε νομιζω δαχτυλιδι!
Πρεπει να κανω ανανεωση γκαρνταρομπας αλλα περιμενω τον Αγιο Βασιλη να μου το κανει δωρο!! :P
Σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και καλη επιτυχια στην επεμβαση σου!!:love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εγώ έχω κάνει το δακτύλίδι και τώρα θα το βγάλω και πάω για μανίκι σε συνδιασμό με παράκαμψη. Σευχαριστώ πολύ, μακάρι και εγώ να τα καταφέρω σε κάπια φάση και να φτάσω τον στόχο μου. Και πάλι μπραβο σου κουκλα μου

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εχω διαβασει ολα σου τα ποστς..
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γιατι πραγματικα μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια και δυσκολες καταστασεις, τα αξιζεις!
Η ζωη καποια στιγμη μας ανταμιβει και επανορθωνει..Μπορει να αργει αυτη η στιγμη,αλλα ερχεται!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Εχω διαβασει ολα σου τα ποστς..
> Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γιατι πραγματικα μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια και δυσκολες καταστασεις, τα αξιζεις!
> Η ζωη καποια στιγμη μας ανταμιβει και επανορθωνει..Μπορει να αργει αυτη η στιγμη,αλλα ερχεται!


Με παρακολουθάς ε  :Smile:  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι....!!!!

----------


## sofia68

Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους!  :Smile: 

Αλλο ενα κιλο στον αγυριστο μετα απο 29 μερες!Μαλλον ετσι θα με παει απο δω και περα...1 κιλο το μηνα...λογικο μετα την απωλεια τοσων κιλων.Αλλα οκ...η διαφορα πλεον ειναι τοσο μεγαλη σε ολα τα επιπεδα(κυριως στην υγεια)που και να με παρει αλλο ενα χρονο να χασω τα τελευταια 9-10 κιλα μου δε με νοιαζει καθολου!Αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι πως δεν προλαβαινω να στευνευω ρουχα!!χαχαχα!

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων!
Φιλακια  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> Απο 11/10 σε 18/10
> -500 γρ
> απο 55 σε 54.5 
> 
> Καλη βδομαδα σε όλες


Απο 18/10 σε 25/10 
+ 600 γρ

απο 54.5 σε 55

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> Δευτέρα 18-10-2010: 94.5


Δευτέρα 25-10-2010: 94 (-500 γρ)
σπουδαία πρόοδος :starhit:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nina76_
> Δευτέρα 18-10-2010: 94.5
> 
> 
> ...


μισο κιλο σε 1 βδομαδα, πολυ καλος ρυθμος δεν ειναι?
μπραβο σου:thumbup:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέραααα  :Smile: 

αντε να κατεβαίνουμε σιγά σιγά!!!! με τα χίλια ζόρια κατέβηκα στα 50!!! 1χαρά νομίζω ειδικά αυτή τη βδομάδα που έτρωγα συχνά έξω!!! :thumbup:
ελπίζω μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα να καταφέρω να γίνω 45! το θέλω τόοοοοσο πολύ!!!
καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins συνχαρητήρια άντε ήδη είσαι μια χαρά...
έχεις χάσει 7 κιλά είναι πολύ καλά ...
αν και εγώ μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα θέλω να είμαι 48!!
θα τα καταφέρουμε!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

ναι και χωρίς να πάω σε διαιτολόγο!!! πρώτη φορά τα καταφέρνω απο μόνη μου!! :thumbup:
εσύ sasa εννοείται ότι θα καταφέρεις να φτάσεις το στόχο σου μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα!!!  :Smile: 
μακάρι να τα πάμε μια χαρά όχι τίποτα άλλο απλά γαι να μην έχουμε πάλι στους στόχους του 2011 "να φτάσω να κιλά που θέλω"!! φέτος θα αλλάξει ο στόχος σε "να μπορεσω να διατηρηθώ στα κιλά που είμαι"  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Εβδομαδιαία απώλεια 1600 
καλα παμε αυτη την εβδομαδα βλεπω ομαδικη καθοδο :yes:*

----------


## charoulitsa9

Αχ μπράβο σας! Βλέπω πολλές που έχουν πέσει στην έβδομη δεκάδα και προχωρούν προς την έκτη. Εγώ ξεκίνησα χθες αλλά δε κρατήθηκα και έφαγα 5 πραλίνες σοκολατάκια άλλα για απόψε το βράδυ η τιμωρία μου ήταν να μην φάω τίποτα. Δεν κρατήθηκα ίσως λόγω περιόδου τι να πω... 
Ζυγίστηκα χθες και είμαι 81,1κιλά .
ʼντε να δουμε την επόμενη Δευτέρα.... ουφ ουφ:smirk:

----------


## sasa14

marry popins ναι θα διατηρηθούμε τώρα σε όσα έχουμε χάσει εγ΄ω απο εβδομάδα ξεκινάω πάλι πολύ προσεχτικά , μέχρι 19 νοέμβρη 50 σταθερά..

και για μετά σιγά σιγά μέχρι 24 δεκέβρη το έχουμε λέμε!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Απο 18/10 σε 25/10 
> + 600 γρ
> 
> απο 54.5 σε 55


Καλη βδομαδα σε ολες! 
Απο 55 σε 54.8 
-200γρ

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> Δευτέρα 18-10-2010: 94.5
> Δευτέρα 25-10-2010: 94 (-500 γρ)
> Δευτέρα 1-11-2010: 94 (+/-0)

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρααα  :Smile: 

Τρίτη σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος!!! μπορεί να είμαι ακόμα 50 αλλά σήμερα είδα το τέλειο 49 στη ζυγαριά!!!! :thumbup: οκ μπορεί να ήταν 49,9 αλλά δεν έχει σημασία!!! :P χάρηκα πάρα πολύ!!!!! σκεφτομαι να ξεκινήσω επιτέλους και γυμναστήριο μπας και σφίξει λίγο ο ποπός! άντε ακόμα 5 κιλάκια μείνανε...

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins μπράαααααααααααααβοοοοοο


άντε άντε έφτασες , μια ανάσα είσαι !!

μπράβο μπράβο αντέ να ακολουθώ και εγώ ε???

----------


## karamela_ed

*Ωραια η αλλαγη δεκαδας ε?? κ εμενα μου αρεσει :P

Λοιπόν τα δικα μου ειναι απο 118,5 στα 116,5 εβδομαδιαια απώλεια - 2 κιλα*

----------


## sasa14

σούυυυυπερ μπράβο εγώ αύριο θα σας πω γιοα τα αποτελέσματα μου...
για να δούμε στόχους για 24 Δεκεβρίου!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σασα μου εγω τον εχω βαλει και ελπιζω να βλεπω κατω απο 110 παραμνη Χριστουγέννων*

----------


## sasa14

standar θα βλέπεις κάτω ...

και κ αλύτερα να βλέπεις κάτω έτσι ώστε να έχεις ενα περιθώριο 2 κιλάκια μέσα στις γιορτές έτσι ώστε όταν επανέλθεις μετά να τα χάσεις αμέσως!!

εντάξει γιορτές είναι ....νομίζω πρέπει να είμαστε πιο χαλαροί 
πάντως 6 κιλά γαι 2 μήνες είναι πάρα πολύ καλά ...

μέχρι το καλοκαίρι καραμελίτσα μου θα έχεις πιάσει το στόχο σου!!!!


σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα και γρηγορότερα 

το αξίζεις γιατί έχεις προσπαθήσει πολύ αν και σε βλέπω να έχεις μεγάλο απόθεμα θάρρους και δεν σε φοβάμαι!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*κι εγω πιστευω θα τα καταφερω αλλα εχω και μια πισινη γιατι αν κολλησω δεν εξαρταται απο εμενα, αν και δεν νομιζω γιατι τωρα ξεκολλησα μετα απο 2 μηνες

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την εμψυχωση*

----------


## sasa14

καλήμέρα 

καραμέλα το πιστεύω αυτό που σου λέω και έχεις χάσει ήδη 25κιλά πάρα πολύ καλά ...

αν το έχεις συνηθίσει θα δεις ότι θα περάσει νεράκι ο καιρός έχεις κατι να περιμένεις ...ε??

εγώ σήμερα 51,5 
την άλλη πέμπτη θέλω να δω το 50!!

και θα το δω!!

----------


## click

82,6 σημερα

βγηκα απο το BMI παχυσαρκιας :starhit:

----------


## smart

μπραβο σου!!!!!!:bouncing::bouncy::thumbup:

----------


## doreta

μπραβο σου κλικ :bouncing:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αρα 6/10-21/10= -1,400 kg με πιστη διατροφη τις τελευταιες 7-8 μερες!
Παμε και για τα υπολοιπα!  :Smile:  [/quote]

21/10 - 6/11 = +600 γρ.

72.700 kg

----------


## click

σας ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια :starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπραβο κλικλικουουουου!!!
Συγχαρητηρια!
Ζηλεψα και το τικερακι σου και εφτιαξα κ εγω! 
Αντε να ερθουν τα Χριστουγεννα!!

----------


## click

θελω φωτακια στα δεντρα και χριστουγεννιατικα σκουφακια!!!


μια χαρη μονο.... να μην χιλιοπαιχτει και φετος το σκατοτραγουδο της βανδη.

παω να ξεραθω στον υπνο
τα λεμε αυριο

----------


## smart

τω πως μου τη δινει που περιμενουμε τα χριστουγεννα αμεσως μετα τη σχολικη... ΔΕ μπορω να σας το περιγραψω!!!

----------


## smart

περιοδο του σεπτεμβρη!!
μολις τελειωνουν με τι γομολαστιχες, τις τσαντες, τα τετραδια, τις κασετινες , κτλ
αρχιζουν κ κοτσαρουν τα χρισουγεννιατικα!!!
ελεος!!!
παλια περιμενα με λαχταρα να δω ο,τι εχει σχεση με χριστουγεννα...
τωρα μολις βλεπω το πρωτο στολιδι (τελη σεπτεμβρη το αργοτερο) ειμαι για ψυχαναλυση!!!!
γκρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## tidekpe

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΕΛΈΝΗ, είχα καιρό ν αδω την προοδό σου...πολύ χάρηκα!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως γίνετε παρασκευή πρωί να είμαι 124,7 και σήμερα 127 χωρίς να έχω κανει υπερφαγεία? Μπορώ να πω ότι έφαγα πολύ μειωμένα αυτές τις 3 μέρες... και καθόλου μ@λ@κιες..... αφού δεν είχα όρεξη να βάλω στο στόμα μου τίποτα...

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι ελένη μου τίποτα απο όλα αυτά.... ούτε περίδο περιμένω, είμαι στη μέση του κύκλου, και τουαλέτα πάω αρκετα συχνα.....
Αυτές τις μέρες είμαι χάλια ψυχολογικά και δεν ετρογα και σχεδον τίποτα.... δεν βρίσκω εξήγηση..... και η πλάκα είναι ότι 1 χρονο τώρα ήμουν κολλημένη στα 126. πήγα 124,7 και τώρα τα πέρασα.... ελπιζω να μη μου αρχίσει παλι η ανυφόρα.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Α και σήμερα καθάρισα και όλο το σπίτι..... από το πρωί μέχρι τις 6 για να τελιοσω.... καλή γυμναστική δεν θεωρείτε?

----------


## polinaki1983

νιοθω να πνύγομαι Ελενη μου και δεν έχω διέξοδο.... νομίζω πως πάω για τάση αυτοκαταστροφής.... το παλεύω αλλά.... τελος παντον μην σας ζαλίζω... ελπίζω μόνο να μην πάει πιο πάνω γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω τώρα πια...

----------


## tidekpe

Καλησπέρα, Ελένη μου είναι πρόοδος τα όσα έχεις χάσει, σε θυμάμαι όταν ξεκίνησες γι'αυτό το θεωρώπρόοδο. Ξέρεις τόν τρόπο να τα χάνεις, δε σε φοβάμαι..
πωλινάκι μου, αυτό το φαινόμενο το έχω κι εγώ...πρόκειται για κατακράτηση που γίνεται συχνά σε περιόδους άγχους από τις ελεύθερες ρίζες που δημιοργούνται...υπομονή, τώρα, συνέχισε τη διατροφή σου, Πωλινάκι, πίνε και νερό το πρωί που ξυπνάς νηστική να φεύγουν ο τοξίνες, πρόσθεσε και λίγη κανελλίτσα στην καθημερινότητά σου, που βοηθάει στις ελεύθερες ρίζες και..υπομονή, σε όλα, καλή μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια... θα προσπαθίσω αν και δεν εχω δύναμη... θα προσπαθήσω...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Αυτές τις μέρες δεν έχεις δύναμη, *πρέπει να ξεκουραστείς να δυναμωσεις*  και μετά όπως είπαν και τα κορίτσια, άρπαξε τη ζωή από τα μαλλιά και δώσε της να καταλάβει!


Καλά λες... αλλά πρέπει να σε αφήνουν και οι γύρω σου... εγώ ωρες ώρες νιώθω πως έχω φωνή αλλά όσο και να φωνάζω δεν ακούγετε!!!!! Τελος παντον, θα μου περάσει που θα πάει.... Ελπίζω να περασει και της ζυγαριάς η κρίση κακίας της και να με δείξει πιό κάτω!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

μην φοβάσαι τίποτα!!!να θυμάσαι ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει! τίποτα δεν χάθηκε! μπορείς να γυρίσεις τον κόσμο ανάποδα

----------


## polinaki1983

Μακάρι Σταράκι μου

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Καλη βδομαδα σε ολες! 
> Απο 55 σε 54.8 
> -200γρ


Απο 1/11 σε 8/11

απο 54.8 σε 56.2

+1.4 κιλα

----------


## polinaki1983

Χτες 127... σήμερα 128.... αρχισε η ανοδική πορία...... :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

από όσα ξέρω τα αλμυρά δεν είναι που διμιουργούν κατακράτηση? δεν τρώω αλμυρά γιατι μου ανεβένει η πίεση... χτες εφαγα κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο και ριζι και μια μπαρα δημητριακων.
Σαβατο εφαγα όλη μέρα 2 μπαρες και ενα τοστ με τυρι
παρασκευή δημητριακά με λίγο γάλα και ενα τοστ και μια μπαρα

Αυτα είναι το τί εφαγα τις 3 τελευτέες μέρες

----------


## polinaki1983

με σταθερή ανοδική πορία οδεύω προς τα 130..... μπράβο μου....

----------


## badgirl11

86 κιλα ακριβως!
εγγεφαλικα...
ενταξει ποσες μερες τρωω ο,τι ναναι κ ανεβηκε τοσο?

πωλινακι πως πας? καλημερα κουκλα. μην ανησυχεις θα πεσει ο δεικτης ειναι πλασματικο...

----------


## doreta

polinaki εχεις τσεκαρει αν παιζει κανενα προβλημα ορμονικο? μου φαινεται πραγματικα απιστευτο πως μπορει να ανεβαινει η ζυγαρια με τετοια ελαχιστη ποσοτητα φαγητου  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
τι να πω, εχεις κανει ελεγχο θυρεοειδους?
επισης, γινεται ρε παιδια η χαλια διαθεση να επηρεαζει τοσο το βαρος? λιγο περιεργο δεν ειναι κι αυτο?? δεν ξερω, μπερδευτηκα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Την μπαταρία της ζυγαριάς την άλλαξες τελευταία?


 :Smile:  είναι καινουρια η ζυγαρια καλή μου.... ενα μηνα εχει που τη πήρα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 86 κιλα ακριβως!
> εγγεφαλικα...
> ενταξει ποσες μερες τρωω ο,τι ναναι κ ανεβηκε τοσο?
> 
> πωλινακι πως πας? καλημερα κουκλα. μην ανησυχεις θα πεσει ο δεικτης ειναι πλασματικο...


Καλημέρα καλή μου... πως να παω, πάνω που πήγε να ανέβει η διάθεσή μου, ήρθε ένας ορεότατος καβγάς, ήρθε και αυτό με την ζυγαριά που αποφασισε να με ανεβάσει πάνω απο τα 126 που είμουν για 1 χρόνο, μπας και με τημωρήσει που είχα πέσει στα 124,7 χωρίς να την ρωτίσω....

----------


## badgirl11

τι να κανουμε βρε πωλινα, οταν ενα πραγμα παει σκατα συνηθως ολα πανε σκατα
θα περασουν και αυτα κ ολα θα ειναι οπως πριν κ μετα θα τα κανουμε καλυτερα απο πριν. κουραγιο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by doreta_
> polinaki εχεις τσεκαρει αν παιζει κανενα προβλημα ορμονικο? μου φαινεται πραγματικα απιστευτο πως μπορει να ανεβαινει η ζυγαρια με τετοια ελαχιστη ποσοτητα φαγητου uzzled:
> τι να πω, εχεις κανει ελεγχο θυρεοειδους?
> επισης, γινεται ρε παιδια η χαλια διαθεση να επηρεαζει τοσο το βαρος? λιγο περιεργο δεν ειναι κι αυτο?? δεν ξερω, μπερδευτηκα


Τα έχω κάνει και τα ορμονικά μου και τον θυροειδή πάμπολλες φορές καλή μου. Τα έκανα και πριν εναμιση μήνα που κλίσαμε το χειρουργείο...

----------


## herts

polinaki θέλεις να έρθεις τσατ να τα πούμε λίγο?

----------


## doreta

εγω παντως κοριτσια δε ζυγιστηκα, ακριβως για να αποφυγω τα εγκεφαλικα που λες κι εσύ "παλιοκόριτσο" :grin:
σε κανα 2-3 μερες θα ζυγιστω

----------


## badgirl11

doreta μου ζυγιστηκα μηπως κ ξυπνησω, αν συνεχιζα ετσι θ ακαπνιζα θα ετρωγα κ ολα καλα.
κ μετα αντε να πεσω απο τα 90 κιλα...
καποιες φορες μια σφαλιαρα μας ξυπνα, βαρατε!

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέραααα

Πάλι στα ίδια.. 49.9! δε λέει να ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά!! για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν κάνω ακριβώς ότι λεει το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που έχω οπότε απο σήμερα θα ξεκινήσω να το τηρώ κατα γράμμα μπας και φτάσω τα 48kg τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα.
Χθες γράφτηκα και στο γυμναστήριο :thumbup: και μου είπε η κοπέλα στην υποδοχή ότι στο περίπου πρέπει να χάσω 5kg αλλά έκλεισα ραντεβού για λιπομέτρηση κλπ. να δούμε ακριβώς πόσα πρέπει να χάσω...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 51,5..

πάλι καλά γιατί έχω κάνει κρεπάλη με λιπαρά κ.τ.λ αλλα όχι υπερφαγία να πονάει το στομάχι μου στόχος Παρασκευή 19/11 ..10 μέρες δλδ να είμαι 50,5..

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα κοριτσια εγω αυτη την εβδομαδα +1 κιλο ......τι χαρα :P

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κουκλίτσες μου!!! Τί κανετε? σήμερα 122,7!!!!!!! Η η ζυγαριά τα έχει παίξει, ή όντος σκαμπανευάζομαι!!! Θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες!!! Πάντος τον γιο μου τον δείχνει 13,7 σταθερά, που μάλλον δεν έχει πρόβλημα η ζυγαριά, σωστά?

----------


## sasa14

τι σου κάνει η ζυγαριά σε σχέση με την ψυχολογία ε????
πολινάκι πρέπει να πάρεις τα πάνω σου!!!

όλα θα πάνε καλά ..
τι έγινε με το χειριυργέιο θα γίνει άλλη ημερομηνία??

----------


## polinaki1983

Ακόμα τίποτα σασα μου. Ο γιατρός ακόμα είναι εξωτερικό και δεν ξέρουν καν αν θα επιστρέψει....

----------


## doreta

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κουκλίτσες μου!!! Τί κανετε? σήμερα 122,7!!!!!!! Η η ζυγαριά τα έχει παίξει, ή όντος σκαμπανευάζομαι!!! Θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες!!! Πάντος τον γιο μου τον δείχνει 13,7 σταθερά, που μάλλον δεν έχει πρόβλημα η ζυγαριά, σωστά?


αχ μπράβο βρε!!! ειδες τελικά χάνεις όταν προσέχεις τι τρως! μπορει να ηταν απο εκεινα τα ανεξηγητα σκαμπανεβασματα που ειχες τσιμπησει λιγουλακι προς τα πανω!
εγω περιμενω να αδιαθετησω, ελπιζω μετα να πεσει ο δεικτης κάπως.......

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκσ Ντορετούλα μου!!! Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στην επιτροπή να παραδοσο την επιστολή μου με το ιατρικο σημείωμα του ιδιοτη γιατρού, μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν και μου το εγκρύνουν!!!!! Μετά από 5 μέρες ο άντρας μου μίλησε και μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο!!!! Αν είναι δυνατον!!! Ψιλοσυζητήσαμε χτες, μου φάνηκε πιο ήρεμος, σήμερα θα πάει στον πνευματικό μας και από εκεί και πέρα θα δείξει τί θα κάνει. Ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάπως γνώμη γιατί το μικρό έχει τρελλαθεί..... δεν ξεκολάει από τον μπαμπα και τον λυπάμαι....
Φιλιά για την ώρα!

----------


## doreta

αχ, σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γλυκια μου  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

polinaki1983 


αν σε βοηθάει αυτο που θα σου πω δεν ξέρω μια γνώμη μόνο ...

βρες κάτι που θα λειτουργήσει σαν ψυχοθεραπεία για εσένα για όλα αυτά!!!
πρόσφατα γνώρισα κάποιους ανθρώπους που έκαναν πολύ καιρό θεραπείες και γνώρισαν καλύτερα τα όρια του εαυτού τους 

ειλικρινά θα ήθελα και εγώ να το κάνω απλά δεν έχω χρόνο ..υπάρχουν και δημόσιοι φορείς ..να ξέρεις που προσφέρουν στήριξη!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

ουτε εγω εχω χρόνο σασα μου. δουλια, σπίτι, μωρό (μικρό) μωρό (μεγάλο, ο σύζυγος δλδ)!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Θενκσ Ντορετούλα μου!!! Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στην επιτροπή να παραδοσο την επιστολή μου με το ιατρικο σημείωμα του ιδιοτη γιατρού, μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν και μου το εγκρύνουν!!!!! Μετά από 5 μέρες ο άντρας μου μίλησε και μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο!!!! Αν είναι δυνατον!!! Ψιλοσυζητήσαμε χτες, μου φάνηκε πιο ήρεμος, σήμερα θα πάει στον πνευματικό μας και από εκεί και πέρα θα δείξει τί θα κάνει. Ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάπως γνώμη γιατί το μικρό έχει τρελλαθεί..... δεν ξεκολάει από τον μπαμπα και τον λυπάμαι....
> Φιλιά για την ώρα!


το μικρο γιατι το μπλεκεται?
ΥΓ εχω διαβασει μονο αυτο το μηνυμα, σορυ αν δεν καταλαβα καλα.
επιτελους θα λυτρωθεις πωλινακι...
δες κ ψυχολογο που σου λενε τα κοριτσια, εδω εγω κ το σκεφτομαι! (που δεν περνω τετοια κριση)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Θενκσ Ντορετούλα μου!!! Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στην επιτροπή να παραδοσο την επιστολή μου με το ιατρικο σημείωμα του ιδιοτη γιατρού, μπας και φιλοτιμηθούν και μου το εγκρύνουν!!!!! Μετά από 5 μέρες ο άντρας μου μίλησε και μου ζήτησε διαζύγιο!!!! Αν είναι δυνατον!!! Ψιλοσυζητήσαμε χτες, μου φάνηκε πιο ήρεμος, σήμερα θα πάει στον πνευματικό μας και από εκεί και πέρα θα δείξει τί θα κάνει. Ελπίζω να αλλάξει κάπως γνώμη γιατί το μικρό έχει τρελλαθεί..... δεν ξεκολάει από τον μπαμπα και τον λυπάμαι....
> Φιλιά για την ώρα!
> 
> ...


δεν το μπλέκουμε καλή μου. ποτέ δεν συζητάμε μπροστά του, αλλά νομίζεις δεν καταλαβαίνει? καταρχάς ο μπαμπας κοιμάτε σε άλλο δωμάτιο. Γιατί κοιμάτε σε άλλο δωμάτιο? Αμέσως να το πρώτο στοιχείο. μπορεί να είναι 2 ετών σχεδόν, αλλά είναι πανέξυπνος πτου πτου πτου μην τον ματιάσω.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κουκλίτσες μου!!! Τί κανετε? σήμερα 122,7!!!!!!! Η η ζυγαριά τα έχει παίξει, ή όντος σκαμπανευάζομαι!!! Θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες!!! Πάντος τον γιο μου τον δείχνει 13,7 σταθερά, που μάλλον δεν έχει πρόβλημα η ζυγαριά, σωστά?
> 
> 
> Πωλινάρα πως το έκανες αυτό!!! Είδες που είχες απογοητευτεί την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα? Να συμφωνήσω οτι ίσως να είναι καλύτερα που δεν έκανες την επέμβαση???


Μα δεν έκανα τίποτα!!! ή μάλλον έκανα, πήγα στον γιατρό και μου αφέρεσε μέχρι κε το τελευταίο ml που είχε μέσα το δακτυλίδι και τώρα μπορώ να τρώω κανονικά!!!! ίσως αυτό να βοήθησε, θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες!
Την επέμβαση αργά ή γρήγορα θα την κάνω κούκλα μου, δεν θα μείνω έτσι. Απλά μέχρι να γίνει, θα προσπαθώ και λίγο μόνη μου χωρίς να πιέζομαι όμως. και ότι βγει.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ολα τα καταλαβαινουν τι λες τωρα!
πανεξυπνα πλεον ολα τα παιδακια ολου του κοσμου κ ναναι καλα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Αρα 6/10-21/10= -1,400 kg με πιστη διατροφη τις τελευταιες 7-8 μερες!
> Παμε και για τα υπολοιπα!


21/10 - 6/11 = +600 γρ.

72.700 kg [/quote]

Aπο 6/11-13/11 = -1.600 γρ.

Eίμαι αδιαθετη ομως.

71.100 kg

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρααα  :Smile: 

Σήμερα έχω το καθιερωμένο εβδομαδιαίο μου ζύγισμα!
Πάλι στα ίδια!! 50 kg!!! αν έκανα συντήρηση θα χαιρόμουν πάρα πολύ, έχω όμως και τη φωνή του γυμναστή στο μυαλο μου που λέει "πρέπει να χάσεις 4 kg λίπος και να αντικαταστήσεις με 4kg μυικό ιστό"! τώρα πως θα το πετύχω αυτό δε ξέρω!!! η γυμναστική συνειδιτόποίησα ότι δε μου αρέσει!!! :thumbdown: δε ξέρω τι να κάνω!!! θέλω μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα να καταφέρω να χάσω τα 2 kg τουλάχιστον, ή και 1 kg δε θα με πείραζε! η μόνη λύση είναι το γυμναστήριο νομίζω και δε μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτόοοοοοοοο  :Frown:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα τι κάνετε ??
εγώ είπα εχθές το βράδυ να ζυγιστώ...

και είδα ένα 52 φοβερό!!
κανονικά αυτό είνια ένα κιλό κάτω το πρωί, οπότε νομίζω 51 καλά είναι το π-σ-κ θα είμαι φρανκφούρτη ....λουκάνικα , μπύρες και τα λοιπά οπότε απο Τρίτη(Δευτέρα φτάνω αργά οπότε δεν θα έχω χρόνο για προετοιμασία) ξεκινάω πάλι κανονική δίαιτα 
θέλω να χάσω 3 κιλά ακόμη να πάω στα 48, πάντως δεν έχω παράπονο καλά κρατήθηκα μέχρι ώρας!!

----------


## kissenia

kalhmera!! exw katalavei oti oso agxonete kapios toso pio diskola xanei kila! isxiei??

----------


## karamela_ed

*-1200 αυτη την εβδομαδα 

σε εμενα παιζει ρολο παντως η ψυχολογια μου, κανω κατακρατηση οταν αγχωνομαι η δεν ειμαι στα πολυ καλα μου*

----------


## kissenia

egw ksekinisa simera dieta kai apo to prwi exw sinexeia sto mialo mou to fagito!!

----------


## dominique

Επιστροφή στη σωστή διατροφή...είμαι 73,3 και θέλω να πάω 63  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Αρα 6/10-21/10= -1,400 kg με πιστη διατροφη τις τελευταιες 7-8 μερες!
> Παμε και για τα υπολοιπα! 
> 
> ...


Aπο 6/11-13/11 = -1.600 γρ.

Eίμαι αδιαθετη ομως.

71.100 kg [/quote]

Απο 13/11-20/11 = -1.600 γρ
69.500 kg

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ευχαριστωωω:love:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εννοεις να εχω φτασει σ'αυτα τα κιλα; η αληθεια ειναι πως οχι αν εννοεις αυτο!  :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aντε να δω αν τον φτασω τον ρημαδιασμενο τον στοχο!
Οταν ειχα ολοκληρο βουνο μπροστα μου,να χασω δλδ 30 κιλα, δε με ενοιαζε γιατι ηξερα οτι ειχα κουπι να τραβηξω!
Τωρα που ειμαι στο παρα 5,αγχωνομαι και ανυπομονω ταυτοχρονα!
Να ξεμπερδευω!
Ετσι νομιζω δλδ,ας μην ξεχναμε τη συντηρηση..:dork::crazy:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Απο 13/11-20/11 = -1.600 γρ
69.500 kg [/quote]
μπραβο one!! :thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eυχαριστω love!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Καλη βδομαδα σε ολες! 
> Απο 55 σε 54.8 
> ...



Την προηγουμενη ημουν + 2 κιλα και αυτη

απο 15/11 σε 21/11

απο 58,1 σε 56,5 

-1,6 κιλα 

περνώντας απο το 55 φυσικα αλλα ξεχνωντας το κατευθειαν...

----------


## penelope1985

Θελετε να εχετε μια ποιοτικη σχεση... να μην επεμβαινετε ο ενας στη ζωη του αλλου...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!! Μετά από 1 ολόκληση βδομάδα άνοιγμα του δακτυλιδιού και κανονικής τροφής σε ποσότητα χωρίς εμετούς, και με περίοδο, διατηρούμε στα 124,7!!!!!! Πολύ καλά πάμε!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκσ Ελενη μου!!!!! Αν καταφερω ενα μηνα να κρατηθώ στο ίδιο βάρος τρώγοντασ κανονικά, θα ξυπνήσω τον μεταβολισμό μου επιτέλους!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι ελένη μου. Αυτός είναι ο στόχος μου. ʼλλοστε πρέπει να βγει το δακτυλιδι, και μιας και θα μπω χειρουργείο, θα τα κάνω όλα μαζί. το να καταφέρνω να κρατιέμαι χωρίς εμετούς πριν την επέμβαση, αυτό θα βοηθήσει πολύ. Δεν έχω δύναμη από μόνη μου να χάσω τα κιλά μου. έχω κάνει άπειρες προσπάθειες που ξέρω πως πια δεν μπορώ άλλο έτσι με μια διαιτα απλά. οκ αν καθυστερίσει κιάλλο η επέμβαση, ενοείτε ότι θα προσπαθήσω να πέσω λίγο πιο κάτω. καλό σε μένα θα είναι, απλά τώρα, και με βάση τις συμβουλές του γιατρού, θέλει να τρώω ότι θέλω, όσο θέλω, φτάνει να μην βγω πάνω από τα 125 που ήμουνα όταν με είδε τελευταία φορά.

----------


## dominique

Μείον 3 κιλάκια :roll:?Και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά?:tumble:

----------


## Gilda_ed

Κάθε πότε πιστευετε οτι θα πρέπει να ζυγίζεται κανεις? Εγώ ξέρω πως το καλύτερο είναι κάθε 15 μέρες ώστε να μην υπάρχει αγχος

----------


## click

αναλογα το ρυθμο.
αν ο επιθυμητος ρυθμος ειναι 1 τη βδομαδα, καθε βδομαδα.
αν ειναι μισο τη βδομαδα, μια χαρα ειναι καθε 15 μερες.

αν ειναι πιο αργος και σταθερος, καθε 20 μερες ή και καθε μηνα?

----------


## granita_ed

εγω πάντως οταν ειμαι σε φάση διαιτας ζυγίζομαι κάθε μερα.οταν απλα κανω συντήρηση τοτε 1 φορά τη βδομάδα και αν..

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Την προηγουμενη ημουν + 2 κιλα και αυτη
> 
> απο 15/11 σε 21/11
> 
> απο 58,1 σε 56,5 
> 
> -1,6 κιλα 
> ...


Απο 21/11 σε 29/11

απο 56.5 σε 55,6 

-900

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!! Εδώ και 2 μέρες, έβλεπα την κοιλιά μου πολύ χαλαρή, πολύ πεσμένη (ήταν που ήταν, έγινε πιο χάλια).... Το παντελόνι μου το τζιν μου ήταν υπερβολικά χαλαρό στο συμείο της κοιλιάς και της μέσης και χάρικα πως θα έβγαινα στην ζυγαριά και θα έδειχνε πιο κάτω. Βγαίνω λοιπόν σήμερα το πρωί κορδοτή καμαρωτή και τι βλέπω? 125 στρόγγυλο!!!!! από 124,7 της προηγούμενης βδομάδας, και που υποτήθετε πως μου πέφταν και τα ρούχα, στην ουσία στα κιλά είμαι το ίδιο! αν είναι δυνατόν....

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> Απο 21/11 σε 29/11
> 
> απο 56.5 σε 55,6 
> 
> -900



Απο 29/11 σε 6/12

απο 55.6 σε 54.7

-900

----------


## herts

6-12-2010 70,8

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 6/12... 77 ακριβως!

----------


## sofia68

Την καλημερα μου σε ολους....μετα απο πολυ καιρο!!!

Τελευταια οπως φαινεται και απο τα ποστ εχανα 1 κιλο το μηνα...εφτασα λοιπον στα 79, περασε ο μηνας αλλα κιλο δεν εφευγε.
Επαψα να ζυγιζομαι καθε εβδομαδα...αλλα συνεχισα την διατροφη μου κανονικα χωρις καμμια ατασθαλια.Χθες λοιπον, μετα απο 1 μηνα σκεφτηκα να ριξω μια ματια στη ζυγαρια αν και ημουν σιγουρη οτι δε θα ειχε καμμια αλλαγη.Κι ομως!!!Εδειξε 78 καθαρα!
Λοιπον, η επιμονη και η θεληση κανουν θαυματα!Οσο και αργα να φυγουν τα υπολοιπα κιλα...τιποτα δε θα με σταματησει απο το να φτασω το στοχο μου!

Με απωλεια 60 κιλων ως τωρα συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη για τα επομενα 8!

Καλη δυναμη στις προσπαθειες ολων και μη το βαζετε κατω!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

e3hnta?εξηντα?? ΕΞΗΝΤΑ??????
μπραβο σου!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και κλαιγομαι για τα 100 και 200 γρ. εγω η γουρουνα..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο Λενακι μουυυ!!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Και κλαιγομαι για τα 100 και 200 γρ. εγω η γουρουνα..


ρε εσυ αρχιζεις και γινεσαι ανησυχητικα εξυπνη:shocked2:


μπραβο σοφακι!!!!!!!!!!! βαλε μας τα γυαλια!!!!!!:smilegrin::thumbup:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 24/08: 64.9
> 31/08: 61.4 (-3.5)
> 08/09: 62 (+0.6) 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::tumble: μπραβο ελενη!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Και κλαιγομαι για τα 100 και 200 γρ. εγω η γουρουνα..
> 
> 
> ...


το'χω ρε γμτ :smirk:

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα κρεπάλης χθες αρχισα παλι συστηματικα απο 119,2 για να δουμε την επομενη Δευτερα τι θα δουμε :wink2:*

----------


## kat73

8/1/11 = 75,6

----------


## polinaki1983

Κατ73 καλος όρισες στην παρέα μας. Δεν θα ήθελες να μας πεις μερικά πράγματα για σένα?

----------


## kat73

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Κατ73 καλος όρισες στην παρέα μας. Δεν θα ήθελες να μας πεις μερικά πράγματα για σένα?


Θελω αλλα δεν ξερω που ειναι η καταληλη ενοτητα......:smilegrin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα δικο σου τοπικ στην ενοτητα Διαφορα!
Καλως ηλθες και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την απωλεια σου!  :Smile:

----------


## kat73

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Mπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα δικο σου τοπικ στην ενοτητα Διαφορα!
> Καλως ηλθες και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την απωλεια σου!


οκ, ευχαριστω!

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα, συγχαρητήρια κατ για την απώλεια και καλώς ήλθες*

----------


## brazil

Σημερα αρχη ολων παλι, Δευτερα 10/1... 78,2 
Να δουμε τι θα ειναι την Δευτερα 17/1!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Ευχαριστα νεα
3/1 119,2
10/1 116,1 συνολικη απώλεια 3100 :smilegrin:*

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα, 

από τα 53,5 την Δευτέρα στις 3/1 είμαι σήμερα (Τρίτη 11/1) 51 κιλά. Η πραγματική απώλεια βέβαια, γιατί την τρίτη στις 4/1 ήμουν 52,2 κιλά, είναι 1,2 κιλά...

Πάλι καλά κορίτσια γιατί έκανα μια μεγάλη υπερφαγία μέσα στην εβδομάδα (4.500) και επίσης μια μέρα έφαγα πάνω από 2.300. Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες προσπάθησα να μην ξεπερνάω τις 1300

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 10/1 - Δευτερα 17/1... -1,1 κιλα! Απο 78,2 σε 77,1! Μια χαρα για αρχη!

----------


## polinaki1983

καλημέρααααααααα!!!!!!!! 

Τρίτη 11.1.11 125.4κιλά
Δευτέρα 17.1.11 124.1 κιλά

(διατροφή κεκινησα κανονικά στις 12.1.11)

5 μέρες - 1.3 κιλά!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο Πωλίνα και Βραζιλιανακι χαιρομαι να βλέπω απώλειες

εγω απο 10/1 εως 17/1 -2100:smilegrin:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπράβο καραμέλα μου, ότι και να κάνουμε εμείς, δεν συγκρινόμαστε μαζί σου με τίποτα!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μην μπεις στην διαδικασια να συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με κανεναν, γιατι ο καθενας εχει αλλο οργανισμο
εχω μεγαλες αυξομειωσεις δυστυχως, μπορω σε μια μερα να ειμαι και - 1800 αλλα και +3,5 τα εχω κανει αυτα που σου λεω για αυτο και με την σκατα ψυχολογια που ειχα μεσα σε 2,5 μηνες πηρα 30 κιλα, 
εκτος απο αυτο εγω κανω ξεσπασματα, δηλαδη μπορει τωρα να χανω ετσι τοσο γρηγορα και να κολλησω για 2 μηνες και μετα παλι τα ιδια*

----------


## karamela_ed

*Δυστυχως καποιες φορες ισχυει οτι οσο λιγοτερα λες τοσο το καλυτερο , απο την στιγμη που δεν σε στηριζει γιατι να του το πεις για να σου κοψει τα φτερα?*

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά εμένα δεν νομίζω η διατροφή που κάνω τώρα να πάει για πολύ καιρό για να ξέρω πως θα εξελήσετε. μετά θα αλλάξει και οι αριθμοί των κιλών θα πέφτουν σαν βόμβες προς τα κάτω!

----------


## kat73

*Ιανουαριος*

Σαβ. 08/1/11 = 75,6
Δευ. 17/1/11 = 74,2

----------


## smart

μπραβο κατ :thumbup:

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλά εμένα δεν νομίζω η διατροφή που κάνω τώρα να πάει για πολύ καιρό για να ξέρω πως θα εξελήσετε. μετά θα αλλάξει και οι αριθμοί των κιλών θα πέφτουν σαν βόμβες προς τα κάτω!


Κανε την εσυ κ τι εχεις να χασεις;Οσο ελαφροτερη πας στο χειρουργειο τοσο καλυτερα!-1 κιλο σε 5 μερες ειναι un-πέκταμπολ!!Τι περιπου τρως;

----------


## polinaki1983

Μα την κάνω λέσσινγκ μου, απλά εννοώ πως δεν το νομίζω να προλάβει να με αφήσει να κολλίσω στα ίδια κτλ. Εννοείτε πως όσο ελαφρύτερη τόσο το καλύτερο και για το μετέπειτα αποτέλεσμα!!!!! 
περίπου? θα σου πω μια μέρα μου
Πρωινό 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα και 1 φέτα ψωμί σλάις με χαλούμι και ντομάτα. 
Δεκατιανό 1 φρούτο
Μεσημεριανό 90 γραμμάριο κοτόπουλο με 1 φλυτζάνι ρύζι και 2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι
Απογευματινό 1 φρούτο ή μια μπάρα δημητριακών
Βραδυνό 1 φλυτζάνι μακαρόνια με 2 κουταλιές τρίμμα, 
Προ ύπνου 1 φρούτο ή ένα φλυτζάνι γάλα

Περίπου αυτή είναι μια μέρα μου λέσσινγκ μου.

----------


## lessing_ed

Σαλατουλες δεν τρως;

----------


## polinaki1983

Με πειράζουν τα χόρτα. (γιαυτό και αποφεύγω σχεδόν οτιδήποτε πράσινο.) Μόνο φασολάκια, μαιντανό(μέσα σε φαγητό) και μαρούλι μπορώ να φάω. Αλλά το μαρούλι, επειδή είναι ομώ, τρώω πολύ λίγο, ας πούμε 2 φύλλα, γιατί με το πιο πολύ πάλυ με πειράζει. όπως με πειράζει και οτιδήποτε είναι ολικής ή με πίτουρα.
Τρώω μόνο ντομάτα μαζί με κάθε γεύμα. Δεν το έγραψα?  :Smile:

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα και από εμένα!

Είναι κουφό αλλά είμαι ικανοποιημένη που έπαθα μόνο 1 (σχετικά μικρό) βουλιμικό επεισόδιο μέσα στην εβδομάδα και τις άλλες ημέρες έφαγα νορμάλ χωρίς να κάνω δίαιτα. Είμαι +200 γρ. δηλ. 51,2 γιατί δεν αντέχω προς το παρόν, καθόλου να κάνω δίαιτα (είναι και 1η ημέρα περιόδου). Είμαι, όμως, ενθουσιασμένη γιατί αν και θέλω να χάσω 3 κιλά και δεν μπορώ να κάνω δίαιτα έφαγα νορμαλ και δεν έκανα υπερφαγίες. Το προτιμώ από το να κάνω δίαιτα να χάνω 1 κιλό και να το ξαναπαίρνω μετά από 2 ημέρες υπερφαγίας.

ʼντε άλλα 3 για να χάσω.... δεν βάζω χρονικό πλάνο .... δεν μπορώ να το ακολουθήσω έτσι και αλιώς .... τουλάχιστον δεν νιώθω τόσο άσχημα με το βάρος μου όπως παλαιότερα όταν πάχαινα. Είμαι σαφώς πιο ήρεμη και όχι τόσο μαυρισμένη.:spin:

----------


## Erfolg

και να μαι παλι μετα απο τοσο καιρο στα 64.7...οσο σκεφτομαι οτι ειχα παει 59 και το εχασα μεσα απο βλακειες και πολλαααα γλυκα και φαγητο τρελαινομαι.

----------


## karamela_ed

*-400 ειχα εβδομαδιαι απώλεια, απο το τιποτα καλα ειναι και αυτα, τουλάχιστον ειδα 113*

----------


## smart

μπραβο!!!
εισαι φωτεινο παραδειγμα  :Smile: 
εχεις κανει τεραστια βηματα σε τοσο λιγο χρονο, μη σου φαινεται λιγο το σημερινο, κοιτα πισω να δεις τι διαδρομη εχεις διανυσει  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

A ρε κορίτσια σας ευχαριστω, μου δινετε πραγματικα δυναμη:yes:

----------


## kat73

*Ιανουαριος*

Σαβ. 08/1/11 = 75,6
Δευ. 17/1/11 = 74,2
Δευ. 24/1/11 = 75

Δυστυχως +800 :sniffle: Ελπιζω να τελειωσει ο μηνας και να ειμαι παλι στο 74.....

----------


## deme

ΜΟΝΟ -400.......:sniffle:
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ,ΛΙΓΟ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΗ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ......
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑΑΑΑΑ :Wink:

----------


## click

τι μονο βρε?????
κοντα μισο κιλο ειναι!!

μπραβο!!:thumbup:

----------


## deme

ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΙΚΑΝ ΛΙΓΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ 3 ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΦΥΓΑΝ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ (ΥΓΡΑ)
:bouncing:

----------


## smart

ναι αλλα
1)τωρα εισαι αδιαθετη, αρα σιγουρα εχεις καποια κατακρατηση κ
2)ειδικα μετα τα πρωτα φευουν λιγο πιο δυσκολα, μετα θα στρωσει  :Smile: 
παντως σημασια εχει αν χανεις, 1 κιλο τη βδομαδα ειναι 2 κιλα το μηνα, δλδ 24 κιλα το χρονο  :Stick Out Tongue: 
αλλα ειπαμε, ειναι κη κατακρατηση  :Smile:

----------


## click

τα 3 πρωτα δεν ειναι ολα υγρα, ενα μερος ειναι!
don't worry
Ολα σωστα πανε

----------


## Marry Poppins

Ξεκινάω ακόμα μία προσπάθεια απο σήμερα με πιο χαλαρή διάθεση αυτή τη φορά μπας και κάνει διαφορά! Σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 56kg! έβαλα σαν στόχο να χάνω 1 kg την εβδομάδα ακολουθώντας μια διατροφή που έκανα πριν κάποια χρόνια με την επίβλεψη διαιτολόγου και με βοήθησε να χάσω 9kg! τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να χάσω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ μόνη μου! ας είναι και 2-3 φτάνει να καταφέρω να τα διατηρήσω χαμένα!! 
άντε καλή μου αρχή και καλή δύναμη σε όλους μας!!!! :smug b:

----------


## Cherie

Καλή αρχή marry poppins!!

Δευτέρα 20/12 - 64.5κ
>> 27/12 - 63.2κ
>> 3/1 - 62.8κ
>> 10/1 - 64κ:thumbdown:
>> 17/1 - 63.1κ
>> 24/1 - 62.1κ

----------


## juliana

γεια σας κοριτσια, απο σημερα ξεκιναω να γραφω και εδω γιατι πιστευω οτι θα μπορω να ελεγχω καλυτερα το τι κανω. βασικα αυτο το κανω γιατι απογητευτηκα πριν λιγες μερες. η ζυγαρια μου εδειχνε οτι ειμαι 76 κιλα και την τριτη πηγα σε ενα ινστιτουτο γιατι θα αρχισω ενα προγραμμα και εκει η ζυγαρια με εδειξε 79 κιλα. επαθα ενα σοκ και απογοητευτηκα. αγορασα αλλη ζυγαρια αμεσως ηλεκτρονικη για να ελεγχω και τα γραμμαρια. 
επομενως τριτη 79
τεταρτη 78,6
πεμπτη 77,9 
δεν ξερω τι γινεται, βεβαια προσεχω τις θερμιδες αλλα γινεται να χανεις τοσα γραμμαρια μονο σε 2 μερες? εχω μπερδευτει. επισης στο ινστιτουτο μου εκαναν ενα διαγνωστικο τεστ και βγηκε οτι οι καυσεις μου ειναι 1560 θερμιδες. δηλαδη αν κοιμαμαι 24 ωρες καιω 1560. εγω με τη διατροφη που κανω τωρα παιρνω 1200 με 1400 και κανω και γυμναστικη. δεν ξερω εχω μπλοκαρει με την ολη κατασταση. ο στοχος μου απο εδω και περα ειναι να φτασω αρχικα στα 68 και επειτα στα 63.ελπιζω αυττη τη φορα να τα καταφερω

----------


## deme

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΤΩ smart , click ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΑΝΤΕ ΕΥΧΟΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΣΕ 2ΨΗΦΙΟ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ !!! :Big Grin: 
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΟΥΣ
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

-1 κιλάκι για μένα! Να σημειώσω πως προσέχω την διατροφή μου με θερμιδομετρητή!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kat73

Δευτερα λοιπον.....

*Ιανουαριος*

Σαβ. 08/1/11 = 75,6
Δευ. 17/1/11 = 74,2
Δευ. 24/1/11 = 75
Δευ. 31/1/11 = 74,4

-600 καλα ειναι και αυτα. :starhit:

----------


## Cherie

> _Originally posted by Cherie_
> Καλή αρχή marry poppins!!
> 
> Δευτέρα 20/12 - 64.5κ
> >> 27/12 - 63.2κ
> >> 3/1 - 62.8κ
> >> 10/1 - 64κ:thumbdown:
> >> 17/1 - 63.1κ
> >> 24/1 - 62.1κ


Δευτέρα 31/1 - 61.5κ

----------


## juliana

25-1 80
31-1 77,5

----------


## Marry Poppins

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και μετα απο μια εβδομάδα διατροφή κατέβηκα στα 53.5kg! Είναι καλά νομίζω για αρχή! 

καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο! ʼψογα τα πας! :thumbup:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!  :Smile: 

όποτε κάνω διατροφή και έχω πρόγραμμα νιώθω πιο ισορροπημένη! συμβαίνει και με εσάς το ίδιο?

----------


## Marry Poppins

ναι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Marry Poppins well done!:thumbup:

----------


## fae!_prits_:p

Ειναι βραδυ. Περπατατε μονη/ος σε ενα ερημο σοκακι και ξαφνου μπροστα σας εμφανιζονται δυο τεραστιοι τυποι με στιλετα στο χερι. "τα λεφτα σου ή θα σε κανω κομματακια". Τι κανετε; Τρεχετε πανικοβλητοι φωναζοντας BOHΘEIA φυσικα, σωστα; Ε, καπως ετσι αντιδρουσα οταν αντικρυζα ζυγαρια.
Οταν αποφασισα να κανω διαιτα η σχεση μας αποκατασταθηκε... Εγινε σχεδον ερωτικη... Δεν μου χαλαγε ποτε χατηρι! Σε καθε συναντηση μας ειχε παντα ενα καλο νεο να μου πει. Ο ερωτας ομως κρατησε μολις ενα μηνα και κατι μερες... Σημερα μου εκανε μουτρα! Μια εβδομαδα, οχι δεν εφαγα, αλλα ουτε καν μυρισα μια αθωα, τοσοδουλα kinder bueno! 
Το ευχαριστω της; Ουτε 1 γραμμαριο, ετσι για το γαμωτο!
Λεω δεν μπορει 106 πριν μια εβδομαδα, 106 και τωρα; Απο και κλειεται! Την πιανω απαλα... την γυριζω αναποδα να δω μηπως εχει κανενα κουμπι να το πατησω να στανιαρει, τιποτα! Σκεφτομαι οτι η καλη μου μπορει να θελει μπαταριες. Τις αλλαζω, ανεβαινω, μια απο τα ιδια  :Frown: 
Τι κανουμε τωρα; Κολλησε λεει ο μεταβολισμος. Ποιος ειναι ο κυριος και γιατι κολλαει;;;
Το καλο το παλικαρι ομως ξερει και το google! Μετα απο μια ενδελεχεστατη μελετη το πορισμα εβγαλε το εξης: ντυσου και περπατα σε καθημερινη βαση και ξεκινα επιτελους να πινεις αυτο το εναμιση λιτρο νερο την ημερα εστω και με στανιο!
Αγαπητοι συναδελφοι ελπιζω την αλλη Κυριακη να ειμαστε παλι οπως πριν με την καλη μου ζυγαρια και να μην επανελθουν οι παλιες κακες εποχες...

----------


## click

αποκλειεται να ειναι κατακρατηση? ξαναζυγισου σε κανενα 2ημερο αν θελεις

----------


## mitsokolo

γυναικα δεν ειναι? φτυσιμο θελει! τη βδομαδα καντην 15 μερες και αν αντεχεις.... μηνα! τα νεα θα ειναι ολοενα και πιο ευχαριστα
κλικ κατακρατηση δεν παιζει ειδικα σε αντρα... αυτα τα ''ΚΑΛΑ'' μονο εμεις τα εχουμε.. τρομαρα μαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς γκρρρ

----------


## click

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  αληθεια????

----------


## mitsokolo

ειδες ολα εμεις τα θυλικα τα τραβαμε χαχαχαχαχα
παρεπιπτοντος μιας που μπηκα και εδω να γραψω πως αυτη τη βδομαδα εχασα 3 κιλα μετα απο ενα κολληματακι... μουεφερε γουρι που δεν αλλαξα το τικερακι μαλλον ουτε τωρα θα το αλλαξω :P

----------


## click

αλλαξετο ρε χαζη! να βλεπεις την επιτυχια σου! :thumbup:

----------


## fae!_prits_:p

click τι να πω, μπορει να εχεις δικιο γιατι δεν επινα πολυ νερο!
mitsokolo μου φαινεται θα την ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου... Ενα φτυσιμο μερα παρα μερα και ραντεβου καθε πρωτη
του μηνα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

παιδια και γω ενταξει απ τον ενθουσιασμο και την αγωνια της απωλειας των κιλων μου σε καποιο διαστημα ανεβαινα πρωι - βραδυ μου ειχε γινει εμμονη μιλαμε αλλα τα εχανα 10-10 οταν ομως φρεναρε αρχιζα να φρικαρω, και λεω οπα κατσε... κοπελια η θα φας την ψυχη σου πανω στη ζυγαρια.. η θα απολαμβανεις την απωλεια...
γι αυτο δεν αξιζει οντος μασ τρωει την ψυχη αυτο το μαραφετι , ειναι σπαστικη η αναμονη αλλα αξιζει πιστεψε με, καθε 15 καθε 20 μια το μηνα....
νομιζω θα ηταν καλητερα τα πραγματα 
ειχε παρει το ματι μου ενα αλλο τοπικ με τιτλο ''καθημερινο ζυγισμα'' και μολις το διαβασα, βαρεσα 30 κρισεις πανικου :shocked2:
αμαρτια να φρικαρουμε για το παραμικρο, η υπομονη ειναι μεγααααααααααααααααααλο πραγμα
ΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΤΤΤΤ ΤΤΤΤΤΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :yawn:

----------


## click

εγω ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα και δε φρικαρω καθολου παντως.
μπορει να ζυγιστω και 3 φορες την ημερα γιατι ειναι εντυπωσιακες οι αλλαγες αν ζυγιστω πρωι, μεσημερι, απογευμα, βραδυ.
αλλα αν ειναι να φρικαρει καποιος και να του κανει κακο, το εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα μια χαρα ειναι.

στο πρωινο ζυγισμα, νηστικη, μετα απο wc, βλεπω 2-3 κιλα πανω απο οσα δειχνει το απογευμα.

οτι ναναι

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μια χαρά με βρίσκω κι αυτή την εβδομάδα φίλοι μου! -1 κιλάκι με αποχαιρέτησε! :smilegrin:

----------


## filipparas

Δευτέρα λοιπόν, συνεπης στο ραντεβου μου...

10-Ιαν	148,6	
17-Ιαν	143,5	-5,1
24-Ιαν	139,8	-3,7
31-Ιαν	138,7	-1,1
7-Φεβ	136,6	-2,1

Και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά.... τσάφ τσουφ το τρένο:lol::lol:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέραα -700 αυτη την εβδομαδα και εχω και περιοδο, ειμαι πολυ πρησμενη:sniff:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

31/1 68.2 kg
7/2 67.7 kg

-500 gr

----------


## ΧΑΡΟΥΛΙΤΑ

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ:tumble::tumble:!!!!!!ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ 4 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ..ΤΙΣ 2 ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ 4 ΚΙΛΑ..ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ Κ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ 600γρ.EXEI ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ..ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ 200 ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ 300 ΚΑΤΩ .ΤΙ ΕΠΑΘΑ.....ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΜΑΡΤΗΣΕΙ..ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!(ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ Κ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΗΣΩ....ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ Ε?)
ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ....!!!!!!!:grind::grind::grind:

----------


## kat73

Δευτερα λοιπον παλι!

-1, μια χαρα αυτην την βδομαδα.

*Φεβρουαριος*

Δευ. 31/1/11 = 74,4
Δευ. 07/2/11 = 73,4

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by ΧΑΡΟΥΛΙΤΑ_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ:tumble::tumble:!!!!!!ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ 4 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ..ΤΙΣ 2 ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ 4 ΚΙΛΑ..ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!
> ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ Κ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ 600γρ.EXEI ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ..ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ 200 ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ 300 ΚΑΤΩ .ΤΙ ΕΠΑΘΑ.....ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΜΑΡΤΗΣΕΙ..ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!(ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ Κ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΗΣΩ....ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ Ε?)
> ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ....!!!!!!!:grind::grind::grind:




*Καλημέρα γλυκια μου πρωτον μην γραφεις κεφαλαια γιατι φαινεται οτι φωναζεις 
Δευτερον δεν ειναι καθολου διακαιολογια η περιοδος, ισχυει στο 100 %
η φωτο απο κατω ειναι πολυ γλυκια, εισαι μια κουκλα, να χαιρεσαι την οικογενεια σου :**

----------


## migg

ας ξεκινησω και εγω εδω...
ξεκινησα 147 κιλα και μεσα σε λιγους μηνες ειχα φτασει 122 κιλα...κανοντας ενα διαλειμμα εφτασα στα 130 οποτε ξεκιναμε συγκεκριμενο διαιτολογιο και δυναμικα


6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα

καλη μας δυναμη....

----------


## filipparas

Με 2 κραιπάλες μες στην εβδομάδα και πάλι καλά να λες... a loss is a loss

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4

Τον στόχο των 130 στις 2 Μαρτίου τον αποχαιρετάμε μάλλον, ήταν φιλόδοξος ούτως ή αλλως

----------


## migg

καλημερα σε ολους....

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα

----------


## raniadio

Λοιπόν έχουμε:
7/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3
21/2/11:?

----------


## brazil

Για να γραψω κι εδω...
Δευτερα 7/2... 77,1
Δευτερα 14/2... 75,1

Περιμενω Δευτερα 21/1...

----------


## kat73

+200 αντε να δω πως θα βγει αυτος ο μηνας, με το ζορι θα χασω 1 κιλο τελικα :sniffle: :sniffle:

*Φεβρουαριος*

Δευ. 31/1/11 = 74,4
Δευ. 07/2/11 = 73,4
Δευ. 14/2/11 = 73,6

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 7/2... 77,1
Δευτερα 14/2... 75,1
Δευτερα 21/1... 73,8

----------


## filipparas

Καλή αυτή η εβδομάδα, πλέον είμαι ένας κοινός :Embarrassment:  παχύσαρκος. ΒΜΙ λιγότερο από 40 και συνεχίζουμε!!!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7

----------


## onelifeonechance

:thumbup:

Μπραβο μπουλουκακι:bigsmile: Συνεχισε ετσι!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Mράβο Φιλιππε!!!!!
Εγω αυτη την εβομαδα έχασα μονο 100 gr ......... δεν ξερω γιατι .........ψιλοαπογοητευτηκα....... .:sniffle::sniffle:

----------


## raniadio

> _Originally posted by raniadio_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raniadio_
> Λοιπόν έχουμε:
> 7/2/11:77,8
> 14/2/11:76,3
> ...

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο βρε ρανια πηρες μπρος για τα καλα! 'η μαλλον εβαλες εμπρος! γιατι στο χερι μας ειναι!

----------


## badgirl11

Παρασκευη 18/2 93.1
ειχα φτασει 96 πριν απο αυτο, αλλα δεν εγραφα οποτε αρχιζω απτη Παρασκευη!

----------


## raniadio

Πράγματι το έχω πάρει απόφαση. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας.....

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Mράβο Φιλιππε!!!!!
> Εγω αυτη την εβομαδα έχασα μονο 100 gr ......... δεν ξερω γιατι .........ψιλοαπογοητευτηκα....... .:sniffle::sniffle:


Υπομονή και επιμονή!!!

Κι εγώ τη προηγούμενη 400γρ έχασα και επιβραβεύτηκα αυτή την εδομάδα.

----------


## DEPON

Καλησπερα και παλι μετα απο πολυ πολυ καιρο....
Αρχιζω και ΠΑΛΙ μια καινουρια προσπαθεια...
93 κιλα σημερα 23.2.2011 


ΥΓ>Σαν το ασανσερ ειμαι....μια παααανω μια καααατω,
ευχομαι να κατεβω και να χαλασει το ατιμο.....να μεινει για παντα στον κατω οροφο!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλη αρχη στην προσπαθεια σου..Σου ευχομαι να χαλασει και να μεινει στο υπογειο:wink2:

----------


## DEPON

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΝΝΝΝ!!!!

----------


## O.k.

Δευτέρα 10/1/11-->81
Δευτέρα 17/1/11-->78
Δευτέρα 24/1/11-->77,8
Δευτέρα 31/1/11-->77,8
Δευτέρα 7/2/11-->77,6
Δευτέρα 14/2/11-->77,3
Δευτέρα 21/2/11-->76,9
Τετάρτη 23/2/11-->76,3
Ελπίζω σύντομα να σταματήσουν οι βροχές να πάμε και καμιά βόλτα με το ποδήλατο γιατί με το περπάτημα εγώ δεν ψήνομαι!!!

----------


## filipparas

Ουφφφφ... -1,5 αυτή την εβδομάδα, το είχα ένα ψιλοάγχος λόγω αλλαγής μπαταρίας στη ζυγαριά!!! Πάμε μωρή αρρώστια, σύνολο -5,7 στον κουτσοφλέβαρο και πάνω από 15 σε λιγότερο από 2 μήνες!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7 
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5

Έλα μωρή αρρώστια, συνεχίζουμε δυνατά!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο φιλιππαρα!! Keep going!

Στα δικα μου:
Δευτερα 7/2... 77,1
Δευτερα 14/2... 75,1 (-2)
Δευτερα 21/2... 73,8 (-1,3)
Δευτερα 28/2... 73,4 (-0,4)

----------


## Alma libre_ed

filipparas , συγχαρητηρια και πάλι συγχαρητηρια ...............15 κιλα σε λιγοτερο απο 2 μηνες , ειναι τρομερη επιτυχια !!!!
Τυχεροι άντρες!!!!!

----------


## REDROSE_ed

και τωρα ηρθε και η δικη μου σειρα για αποκαλυψεις
24/1/2011.......112,200
31/1/2011........110,700
22/2/2011.........110.700
28/2/2011..........110.500 δηλ με λιγα λογια τη ειχαμε και τη χασαμε ..αλλλα δεν πειραζει..βεβαια το σημερινο μου ζυγισμα ηταν απο περειεργεια γιατι το κανονικο μου ειναι την παρασκευη που πιστευω οτι επιτελουσ θα καταφερω να κλεισω μια εβδομαδα κανονικης διαιτας...αμη:thumbup:ν και ποτε τελικα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

REDROSE σε 4 μερες 2 ολοκληρα κιλα και παραπονιεσαι ? Ειναι super!!!

----------


## REDROSE_ed

δεν ειναι τεσσερισ μερες ειναι κοντα ενασ μηνας αλλα και παλι δεν παραπονιεμαι γιατι οπως ειπα αυτη τη βδομαδα ειναι η κανονικη διαιτα και να διορθωσω κει ενα λαθακι στα κιλα
24/1/2011...112,200
31/1/2011...110,700
22/2/2011...111,700 (δηλ εβαλα 1 κιλο)
28/2/2011...110,500
την παρασκευη 4/3 θα δω αποτελεσμα αν δω....:fake sniffle:

----------


## raniadio

7/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3 (-1,5)
21/2/11: 75,3 (-1) 
28/2/11: 75,3 (στα ίδια)

ΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ...

----------


## ^princess^

Γεια σας

Χτες εκλεισα την πρωτη εβδομαδα διαιτας και εχασα 3,1 κιλα

απο 93,5 στα 90,4

 :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Mπράβο πριγκήπισσα!!!

----------


## chocolate_ed

Σήμερα 54 και θα δω μέχρι την άλλη τετάρτη τι θα γίνει..

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Mπράβο πριγκήπισσα!!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ! Και εσυ απο οτι διαβαζω τα πας πολυ καλα! 

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## REDROSE_ed

σημερα εκλεισα μια εβδομαδα διαιτασ και γυμναστικης το αποτελεσμα ομολογω πως ηταν πολυ ενθαρυντικο


25/2/2011......111.700
4/3/2011.........109,700 (δηλ -2 κιλακια)

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by REDROSE_
> σημερα εκλεισα μια εβδομαδα διαιτασ και γυμναστικης το αποτελεσμα ομολογω πως ηταν πολυ ενθαρυντικο
> 
> 
> 25/2/2011......111.700
> 4/3/2011.........109,700 (δηλ -2 κιλακια)


ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!:thumbup:
μπραβο σου, καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## REDROSE_ed

ευχαριστω.....:starhit:

----------


## click

πααααααααααααρα πολυ καλη αρχη!!!!!!:thumbup:

----------


## REDROSE_ed

και τωρα που βρηκα και αυτη τη σελιδα και καταλαβα οτι ειναι και αλλοι στη θεση μου χαιρομαι που εχω συμπαρασταση...:cul:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

γεια σας κι απο μενα! ειμαι νεο αιμα στο φορουμ και ακολουθω δικη μου διατροφη χαμηλη σε λιπαρα απο 15/01/11

εχθες παρασκευη, 4/3 αλλαξα επιτελους δεκαδα με 89,500
επομενο ζυγισμα στις 11/3 με στοχο 88,700. αντε να δουμε...

----------


## filipparas

-300 σήμερα, το είχα μεγάλο άγχος... ΟΥΦΦΦΦΦ

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3

----------


## Alma libre_ed

filipparas μπράβο .................Παρολο τα ποτα και τα ξενύχτια !!!!!!
Αλήθεια γιατι άραγε μας πιάνει αγχος με μια μικρη παρασπονδια ? Αφου μετα μπορουμε να μπουμε παλι σε σωστη διατροφη ........ Αραγε θα απαλλαγουμε ποτε απο αυτο συναισθημα ?(ρητορικη η ερωτηση Φιλιππα , μηπως και απαλλαγω απο αυτο το αγχος ..........)

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπραβο παιδια συνεχιστε ετσι

εγω αυτη την εβδομαδα εχασα 2200*

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο καραμέλα, φοβερό αποτέλεσμα!!!

@alma libre: Εγώ πολλές φορές νιώθω οτι για να καλοπεράσω μερικές μέρες θυσιάζω δουλειά ακόμα και βδομάδων(οχι τώρα, μαξ μισό κιλό να έβαζα οτι και να γινόταν) και όσο να'ναι σε αγχώνει...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mια χαρα Φιλιππε,ευτυχως ταισες την μπαργουμαν τη σοκολατα:P
Μπραβο κ σ'εσενα καραμελιτσα!!
Kαλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας!

----------


## bubulitsa86

kalisperaaaaaaaa ksekinaw ksana gia ta epomena 10 kilakia ...
eimai 90 kai kati psila.....tin epomeni deutera elpizww na eimai meion.......!!!kalh mou arxi!!xixixi

----------


## Alma libre_ed

bubulitsa86 σιγουρα την αλλη εβδομάδα θα εχεις σπάσει το 90!

----------


## bubulitsa86

to elpizw Alma mou........giati varethika!!!!!!!! andee na aneboume ligooooo psixologika ...!!! :Wink: )))

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπερα

bubulitsa γερα!!

- 1 κιλο απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα και παμε δυναμικα για τα επομενα!!!

----------


## Cherie

Μετά από ένα μήνα αποχής από δίαιτες κλπ,αλλά σχετικά προσεκτική διατροφή πρωινό ζύγισμα
63,5 κιλά.Δηλαδή +2 κιλά.Στόχος για την επόμενη Τρίτη εύχομαι το 62!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Kαλημέρα ....... Σήμερα η ζυγαρια μου λεει +1000gr (ενα κιλο επάνω ):flaming: .............. Δεν ξερω γιατι , δεν εχω κανει παρασπονδια , το αντιθετο ........... αλλα σε πεισμα δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι μου .....

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλή σου ημέρα alma, μηπως περιμένεις περίοδο ή εισαι σε γονιμες ημερες?*

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σε γονιμες ναι ,Karamela αλλα ενα ολοκληρο κιλο.............. ελεος!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*εγω πάντως ειχα 1,5 κιλο :wink2:
προσπάθησε να μην απογοητευτείς :yes:*

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σε ευχαριστω Κaramela :-) ............. την πρωτη ημερα της ωορηξιας ενοιωσα πρησμενη και δικαολογησα το μισο κιλο αλλα σημερα το ενα κιλο μου έπεσε βαρυ.............. Αλλα δεν εχω κανει καμμια παρασπονδια το αντιθετο θα ελεγα , οποτε περιμενω ..............Θα ξεκολησει , στο χερι της ειναι?

----------


## badgirl11

υπομονη, μη σε παρει απο κατω, γιατι τοτε θα κατσικωθει το κιλακι.
ειναι πλασματικο...
αχ γυναικες-ορμονες-κιλοβασανα τυχεροι ανδρες!

----------


## Barbara90

Η ζυγαριά μου δεν είναι ακριβείας.... αλλά γράφει 74 αν και δεν την εμπιστεύομαι. Πρέπει να πάρω άλλη επειγόντως!!!

9/3 74
16/3 θα σας πω

----------


## chocolate_ed

και πάλι 54..

----------


## Alma libre_ed

badgirl11 μου το ξερω, οτι ειναι πλασματικο γιατι ακομα και την Καθαρα δευτερα κρατησα χαρακτηρα .............. Ορμονες και παλι ορμονες , πες το και ξανα πες το!!!!!!
Barbara90 μου μη αλλαξεις ζυγαρια και χαλας χρηματα , χρησιμοποιησε αυτη σαν μπουσουλα και κρατα στοιχεια συμφωνα με αυτη ........

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα 

συνεχιζουμε..φιλια παιδια...

----------


## REDROSE_ed

κανονικα επρεπε να ζυγιστω την παρασκευη 11/3 αλλα λογο περιοδου απο τη μια και το οτι δεν κρατησα καμια διαιτα το τριημερο το δικαιολογησα στον εαυτο μου και το απεφυγα...τωρα λοιπον πρεπει να ζυγιστω την παρασκευη ποσο εχουμε δεν ξερω...αλλα και παλι προσπαθω να βρω ενα σωρο δικαιολογιες για να μην το κανω...η διαιτα δεν παει και τοσο καλα....και ολο λεω απο αυριο..και απο αυριο...και πανω που ειχα χασει και δυο κιλα πριν το τριημερο της καθαρας.....κουνηστε με για να συνερθω δεν γινεται θα ρθει το καλοκαιρι και εγω θαι η ιδια αισχος...:regan:

----------


## filipparas

Γιατί έτσι Τριανταφυλλένια; Αν θες την άποψη μου ρίξε ένα ζύγισμα να δεις που είσαι, μπορεί να μη κάνεις δίαιτα αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει αυτόματα οτι έβαλες και βάρος...

Στα δικά μου τώρα, μετά την άθλια προηγούμενη εβδομάδα περίμενα κάτι καλό και ήρθε

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9

Οπότε την επόμενη εδομάδα με το καλό σπάω το 130 και σε 2 τα -20 κιλά. Vamos!!!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο φιλιππαρα!! Keep going!

Στα δικα μου:
Δευτερα 7/2... 77,1
Δευτερα 14/2... 75,1 (-2)
Δευτερα 21/2... 73,8 (-1,3)
Δευτερα 28/2... 73,4 (-0,4) 
........ διαλειμμα...
Δευτερα 14/3... 75,4 (+2)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πόσο λάθος σκέφτεστε ώρες ώρες. ΠΟΤΕ δεν χάνουμε βάρος για να δείξουμε το σώμα μας στην παραλία το καλοκαίρι. Η πρώτη μας σκέψη θα πρέπει να είναι ότι χάνουμε βάρος για να αισθανόμαστε εμείς καλά, για να έχουμε την υγεία μας. Κι απ'την άλλη δεν χάνουμε βάρος για τις άλλες εποχές, όλα για το καλοκαίρι πια; :no:

----------


## filipparas

Μαρία μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου... αν όμως το καλοκαίρι και η παραλία είναι το κίνητρο για κάποιους ας μη το δαιμονοποιούμε...

@brazil: Ευχαριστώ!!! Τέρμα το διάλλειμμα τώρα, τα κεφάλια μέσα!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο ρε παιδια για τις απώλειες, εγω -1800 αυτη την εβδομαδα*

----------


## REDROSE_ed

το καλοκαρι ειναι ενα κινητρο για εμενα γιατι παω στην θαλασα με τα αγγελουδια μου και εν μπορω να τα χαρω οπως θελω.... να μαι ανετη μαζι τους και να κανω παιχνιδακια στην παραλια χωρις να νιωθω τα βλεματα των αλλων ...να μαι μεσα εξω στη θαλασσιτσα χωρις παρεο..και χωρις να ψαχνω να βρω παραλια που να μην εχει πολυ κοσμο ωστε να με κοιταζει....θελω να χαιρομαι και εγω με την οικογενεια μου και να χαιρονται και τα αγγελουδια μου μαζι μου......οποτε γθια μενα το καλοκαιρι σημαινει κατι ισως λιγο περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες εποχες που καταφερνω να κρυβω τα κιλα μου και τη θλιψη που νιωθω για αυτα μεσα στα φαρδια ρουχα που φοραω...:sniff:

----------


## REDROSE_ed

οσο για εσενα φιλιππε μπραβο σου για τον αγωνα που κανεις σε χαιρομαι και σε ζηλευω συγχρονως με την καλη εννοια βεβαια:blush::blush:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

REDROSE τα παιχνίδια στην θάλασσα με τα παιδάκια θα τα κάνεις ούτως ή άλλως. Θέμα διάθεσης είναι. Κι απ'την άλλη μην θέτεις σαν κίνητρο το καλοκαίρι μόνο, αν τα μικρά σου αρχίσουν το σχολείο -φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι ακόμη σε ηλικία- τότε το κίνητρο λόγω εποχής ίσως αλλάξει!
Γνωστή μου αδυνάτισε γιατί τα παιδιά της δέχονταν αρνητικά σχόλια στο σχολείο τους που είχαν μαμά τόσο υπέρβαρη. Παρά το όμορφο ντύσιμο που έκανε και την προσεγμένη γενικά εμφάνιση, τα κιλά παρέμεναν κιλά και τα παιδιά δέκτες κακόβουλων πειραγμάτων απ'τα άλλα παιδάκια της ηλικίας τους. Φαντάσου πως αισθάνονταν!
Βλέπω πολλά παραδείγματα γύρω μου και γενικά πλέον θεωρώ ότι το κίνητρο "θάλασσα" είναι παγίδα! Ο στόχος για την απώλεια των κιλών μας πρέπει έχει διάρκεια σε ανεξάρτητο χρόνο ή εποχή. Κι όχι να είμαστε με την σκέψη: "Α! Πρέπει να χάσω μέχρι τον Ιούνιο τόσο κιλά γιατί αρχίζουν και τα μπάνια". Ίσα ίσα που αυτό περιέργως κάνει τον οργανισμό μας να αντιστέκεται στην επίτευξη τέτοιου στόχου!

Όπως και να'χει σου εύχομαι να τα καταφέρεις και προπάντων μην παρατάς τον αγώνα σου μόνο για το καλοκαίρι...  :Wink:

----------


## REDROSE_ed

μαρια μου οντως εχεις απολυτο δικιο και συμφωνω μαζι σου....τα παιδακια μου ειδη πανε σχολειο....ο γιος μου βεβαια δεν μου εχει πει καπιο σχολειο....αλλα να σαι σιγουρη οτι οι μεγαλυτεροι κριτες και πιο αυστηροι θα ελεγα ειναι τα ιδια τα παιδια μας....γιατι αυτα που μας λενε τα λενε με την αθωα την ψυχουλα τους και με ολη την αγαπη που μας εχουν ασχετως που μερικες φορες μπορει τα λογακια τους να ειναι κοφτερα.....οσο αφορα εμενα στοχος μου δεν ειναι το καλοκαιρι...απλα ειναι η εποχη που ερχομαι πολυ κοντα με τα παιδια για το λογο οτι δεν εχουν σχολειο...και συμφωνω οτι ολα ειναι και θεμα διαθεσης αλλα πως να την εχεις οταν αυτο που βλεπεις στον καθρεφτη σε χαλαει???????

----------


## karamela_ed

τωρα εγω να πω το τελειως ασχετο, επιτελους βρεθηκαν 2 ατομα που ειναι στα κυβικα μου κοντα:yes:

----------


## REDROSE_ed

εγω ειμαι κοντα σε εσενα με μια μεγαλη διαφορα οτι εσυ εχεις καταφερει εναν μεγαλο αγωνα..μπραβο σου και παλι

----------


## alalumaki

> _Originally posted by REDROSE_
> το καλοκαρι ειναι ενα κινητρο για εμενα γιατι παω στην θαλασα με τα αγγελουδια μου και εν μπορω να τα χαρω οπως θελω.... να μαι ανετη μαζι τους και να κανω παιχνιδακια στην παραλια χωρις να νιωθω τα βλεματα των αλλων ...να μαι μεσα εξω στη θαλασσιτσα χωρις παρεο..και χωρις να ψαχνω να βρω παραλια που να μην εχει πολυ κοσμο ωστε να με κοιταζει....θελω να χαιρομαι και εγω με την οικογενεια μου και να χαιρονται και τα αγγελουδια μου μαζι μου......οποτε γθια μενα το καλοκαιρι σημαινει κατι ισως λιγο περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες εποχες που καταφερνω να κρυβω τα κιλα μου και τη θλιψη που νιωθω για αυτα μεσα στα φαρδια ρουχα που φοραω...:sniff:


ΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ!!!!!!! ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΛΕΕΙ Η ΡΟΖΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΙΚΡΗ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ...

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΕ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα! 
Όλοι χρειαζόμαστε ένα κίνητρο για να χάσουμε βάρος.... Εξάλλου όλη μας η ζωή είναι γεμάτη από μικρούς στόχους οι οποίοι όταν επιτυγχάνονται μας γεμίζουν απο ευχάριστα συναισθήματα και κουράγιο να συνεχίσουμε. Το καλοκαίρι είναι ένας μικρός στόχος ο οποίος με την επίτευξή του μας οδηγεί στο να βάλουμε ένα λιθαράκι για την ολοκλήρωση ενός μεγαλύτερου που να αφορά σε ανεξαρτήτου εποχής χρονική στιγμή. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή πως είναι ανάγκη βαθύτερη να θέτεις στόχους οι οποίοι δυστυχώς έχουν να κάνουν με την εποχή και τα συναισθήματα που μας δημιουργεί. Το καλοκαίρι είναι μια εποχή που, εγω τουλάχιστον όπως και αρκετοί, σκέφτονται την παραλία και την έκθεση του σώματός τους σε κοινή θέα. Γίνεται να μην το σκέφτεσαι και να οριοθετείς μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή την απώλεια κάποιου ποσού λίπους? Εξάλλου το χειμώνα όπως σωστά είπε και η rose μπορούμε να κρύψουμε τα κιλά μας κάτω απο τα φαρδιά ρούχα... Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό... Σκέφτομαι και το εξής... Αν έχω βάλει στόχο το καλοκαίρι να χασω μερικά κιλά, μετά πάω παραλία και βλέπω ότι μου αρέσω έτσι όπως είμαι και νιώθω όμορφα πολύ με την επίτευξη του στόχου μου, αυτό δεν είναι κίνητρο για να συνεχίσω και τις άλλες εποχές....? Όλα είναι θέμα μυαλού...
Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί και να είμαι άκυρη αλλά τουλάχιστον σε προσωπικό επίπεδο αυτή είναι η άποψή μου..  :Smile: 

Anyway, εμένα πάλι με πήρε η κατρακύλα αυτή τη βδομάδα και δεν ξέρω το λόγο... Πήγα διαιτολόγο και αντί να έχω χάσει είμαι και 200 γρ πάνω! Ας τα συγκεντρώσω λίγο... :sniffle::sniffle:

22/02/2011: 81,900
01/03/2011: 80,700 (-1,2)
08/03/2011: 79,800 (-0,9)
15/03/2011: 80,000 !!!!! (+200)

Γιατί όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.... Πολύ απογοητεύτηκα....

----------


## badgirl11

αστερακι σωστη!


Τεταρτη 9/3 95.7 
Τεταρτη 16/3 92.7!
χθες εφαγα βραδυ παρα πολυ αργα, χθες ημουν 92.4 αλλα κραταω το σημερινο...:spin:

----------


## asi

Ας κρατήσω το χθεσινό μου ζύγισμα που λέει 85.5...και ..το κρατάμε ως απώλεια:saint:
θα ζυγιστώ πάλι μετά από καιρό..σε 2 εβδομάδες σκέφτομαι...γιατί χάνω λίγο την ουσία που με μανία σκέφτομαι πόσο θα έχει πέσει η ζυγαριά και από την στεναχώρια μου μπορεί να πέσω σε υπερφαγικά...ας κρατήσω το πρόγραμμα μου διατροφής και άσκησης και νομίζω η ζυγαριά μπορεί να περιμένει!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## badgirl11

καλα κανεις, εγω οσο χανω θα ζυγιζομαι αλλα μου φαινεται απο την πρωτη κιολα εβδομαδα διαιτας θα πρεπει ναρχισω να ζυγιζομαι...ανα εβδομαδα!

----------


## stelloua

Θέλω να μπω και εγώ στην παρέα σας. Είμαι 119 κιλά, έχω ένα γιο 6 μηνών. Χρειάζομαι την συμπαράσταση σας για να αντέξω την δίαιτα μου. Θέλω να μπορώ να παίζω με τον γιο μου χωρίς να κουράζομαι. Θέλω να γίνω ο παλιός μου εαυτός.

----------


## marouli

Γειά και απο εμένα και καλή δύναμη σε όλους. Είμαι και εγώ καινουργια στη παρέα και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα.
Ξεκίνησα αυστηρη δίαιτα έδω και 4 ημέρες αλλά το πόσα κιλά ακριβώς είμαι δεν το γνωρίζω!!!! Πρέπει να είμαι απο 80-82 και το οτι δεν το γνωρίζω έχει να κάνει με το γνωστό γυναικολογικό θέμα, η απόκλιση είναι πολύ μεγάλη αυτές τις μέρες όποτε περιμένω να περάσουν για να ξέρω ακριβώς που βρίσκομαι. Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 68 κιλά.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βόηθούσε για να προσθέσω ticker θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## marouli

τεστ

----------


## marouli

Μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω να το βάλω το παλιοticker

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by marouli_
> Μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω να το βάλω το παλιοticker


Για δες εδω μαρουλι μου http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2533

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
19-3 113 kιλα

καλη συνεχεια.....

----------


## birgit

Καλημέρα σε όλους και απο μένα!! Σας διαβάζω καιρό τώρα και η αλήθεια είναι πως με έχετε βοηθήσει πολύ!!
Για μία ακόμη φορά ξεκινώ δίαιτα και εύχομαι να φτάσουμε όλοι στο στόχο μας!!!! 
Σήμερα λοιπόν 21-3-2011 84 κιλά...:sniff:
1ος στόχος λοιπόν: 81 kg μέχρι την Μ. Παρασκευή.
Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## birgit

test

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλή αρχή με πολλές επιτυχίες!!!!!!! Καλωσόρισες!!!!
:bouncy:
:bouncy::bouncy::grin:

----------


## tiffany

καλημερα κι απο μενα guys!!! σαν καινουρια εδω, σας συγχαιρω ολους για την προσπαθεια κ την επιμονη σας!! ελπιζω συντομα να μπορω κι εγω να επιδεικνυω αντιστοιχα κατορθωματα!! καλη δυναμη κ καλη επιτυχια σε ολους μας!!! :roll:

----------


## birgit

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Καλή αρχή με πολλές επιτυχίες!!!!!!! Καλωσόρισες!!!!
> :bouncy:
> :bouncy::bouncy::grin:



Καλώς σας βρήκα asteraki!!
:tumble::tumble:

----------


## marouli

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ marou_laki. Επιτέλους τα καταφερα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!! Επίσημα σήμερα 113.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ακόμα 2 κιλάκια και φεύγω από την νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## raniadio

7/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3 (-1,5)
21/2/11: 75,3 (-1)
28/2/11: 75,3 (στα ίδια)
21/2/11: 74,4 (-0,9)

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλη αρχη/συνεχεια σε ολους μας και στα νεα μελη :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Γειά σας μετά απο πολλύ καιρό..
ξεπέρασα πάλι τον εαυτό μου και έφτασα τα 57 κιλά!!! :thumbdown:
ελπίζω να ξαναβρώ τον εαυτό μου και να γίνω όπως το προπέρσινο καλοκαίρι!
ξεκινάω ακόμα μια φορά τιν προσπάθεια μου! απο αύριο διατροφή και ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να τα καταφέρω να τη διατηρήσω!!

----------


## vanvan

Γεια σας και απο μένα! Είχα πολύ καιρό να μπώ στο φορουμ..

Σήμερα ξεκινάω πάλι απτην αρχη !!

Καλή μου αρχή λοιπόν και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω αυτή την φορά!

Τρίτη 22/3/2011

κιλα -> 69.7

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα -700 αυτη την εβδομαδα, απο το τιποτα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μια χαρά είσαι... Σκέψου ότι έφυγαν από επάνω σου 3 πακετάκια βιτάμ... Φαντάσου τώρα το βιτάμ λιωμένο... :wink1:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Γεια σας και απο μένα! Είχα πολύ καιρό να μπώ στο φορουμ..
> 
> Σήμερα ξεκινάω πάλι απτην αρχη !!
> 
> Καλή μου αρχή λοιπόν και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω αυτή την φορά!
> 
> Τρίτη 22/3/2011
> 
> κιλα -> 69.7


βρε βρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ε
καλωσηρθες πισωωω!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Γεια σας και απο μένα! Είχα πολύ καιρό να μπώ στο φορουμ..
> 
> Σήμερα ξεκινάω πάλι απτην αρχη !!
> ...



Γεια σου click -ακι μου!! καλώς σας βρήκα και ελπίζω να μείνω περισσότερο αυτή την φορά.

Είδα την δική σου πρόοδο και πραγματικά χάρηκα τόσο πολύ!!

Ίσως σε εκείνη την φάση σε εμένα να μην είχε γίνει το click όπως έγινε σε σένα. Τώρα , όμως είμαι εδώ και θα προσπαθήσω αυτή τη φορά πιο δυναμικά! Θα τα λέμε λοιπόν πιο συχνά από δω και πέρα!

----------


## lenanikos

αντε να δουμε!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by lenanikos_
> αντε να δουμε!!!!


ΛΕΝΑΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΛΑ.....ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΙ.....ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ 2ο ΤΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ??????????????????????????????????? ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## asteraki_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> 
> 
> 22/02/2011: 81,900
> 01/03/2011: 80,700 (-1,2)
> 08/03/2011: 79,800 (-0,9)
> 15/03/2011: 80,000 !!!!! (+200)


22/03/2011: 77.800 (είμαι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) :starhit::starhit::yes::yes:
Καλημερούδιαααααααααααααα ααααααα  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## filipparas

OK, σήμερα κατάφερα να ζυγιστώ. Πολύ καλά τηρουμένων των αναλογιών. ʼντε, ελάχιστο θέλουμε ακόμα για το -20, φαντάζομαι θα το έχω πιάσει by Monday

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)

----------


## click

τελεια

----------


## DINADESP

Γεια σας.Ειμαι καινουρια και θελω συμπαρασταση,μια και πολλες εχουν καταφερει να χασουν κιλα.Ξεκινησα στις 8/3 με 98 κιλα.Σημερα ζυγιστηκα,77/3,και ειμαι 95.200.Βεβαια νηστευω και δεν τρωω ψητα,αλλα δεν ειναι καλα για τοσες μερες?Θελω να φτασω στα 65 κιλα.Ελπιζω να τα καταφερω.

----------


## stelloua

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενα εχασα -1.7. Δεν ειναι τιποτα μεχρι τα 48 αλλα ειναι μια αρχη σωστα??

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο Φιλιππε!
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες) 
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)

Ουδέν σχόλιον...

----------


## carina

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ! ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΧΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 6-7 ΚΙΛΑ
27/03/2011 69,7

----------


## connie_ed

παιδια πολυ χαιρομαι που σας ανακαλυψα!ειναι γτρομερα ενθαρρυντικο να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι μονη! ξεκιναω σημερα και ελπιζω να αλληλοβοηθουμαστε!οποιος ξερει να μου πει πως να φτιαξω ticker θα με κανει πολυ χαρουμενη γιατι ειμαι παντελως ασχετη!Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Kαλημέρα σε όλους, 
Carina καλη αρχή 

Φίλιππε μην απογοητεύεσαι, θα σου τα σκασει ολα μαζι θα δεις :yes:

Εγω τωρα -700 και αυτη τηη εβδομαδα, θέλω να πιστευω πως οταν πεσω απο τα 110 θα φευγουν σαν νερο τα κιλα και οχι κολλημενα οπως στην δεκαδα του 11 γρ*

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο karamela that's the spirit!!! Ξέρεις οτι είσαι πρότυπο μου;:P Είσαι η μοναδική απ'όσο ξέρω που ξεκινήσαμε από παρόμοιο βάρος και συνεχίζουμε!!! Βέβαια εσύ προηγείσαι κατά πολύ φυσικά, πολύ καλή δουλειά μέχρι τώρα και συνεχίζεις απτόητη!!! Μπράβο :thumbup:

Kαλή αρχή Carina

Όσον αφορά εμένα, σιγά μην απογοητευτώ για ένα κολληματάκι 4ων ημερών, φυσιολογικές καταστάσεις. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

Φίλιππε αντλω κι εγω δυναμη απο εσενα, αν και δεν συγκρινομαστε γιατι εισαι αντραςκαι δεν εχεις περιοδο ωορηξια κτλ που σιγουρα σε φερνουν καπως πισω αυτα :P

αλλα χαιρομαι γιατι ολο διψηφια εβλεπα ρε παιδι μου :P
κι εσυ πας πολυυυ καλα, μην μασας καθόλου :*

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ σήμερα. 1 κιλό και κάτι γραμμάρια... κάτω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## raniadio

2/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3 (-1,5)
21/2/11: 75,3 (-1)
28/2/11: 75,3 (στα ίδια)
21/3/11: 74,4 (-0,9)
28/3/11: 73,6 (-0,8)

----------


## carina

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Μπράβο karamela that's the spirit!!! Ξέρεις οτι είσαι πρότυπο μου;:P Είσαι η μοναδική απ'όσο ξέρω που ξεκινήσαμε από παρόμοιο βάρος και συνεχίζουμε!!! Βέβαια εσύ προηγείσαι κατά πολύ φυσικά, πολύ καλή δουλειά μέχρι τώρα και συνεχίζεις απτόητη!!! Μπράβο :thumbup:
> 
> Kαλή αρχή Carina
> 
> Όσον αφορά εμένα, σιγά μην απογοητευτώ για ένα κολληματάκι 4ων ημερών, φυσιολογικές καταστάσεις.




ευχαριστω !!!!!συνεχισε και μη σταματησεις!! στο παρελθον ειχα χασει 35 κιλά συνολικά και το σημαντικό ειναι να μην αποθαρρυνεσε,,,,,

----------


## carina

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Kαλημέρα σε όλους, 
> Carina καλη αρχή 
> 
> Φίλιππε μην απογοητεύεσαι, θα σου τα σκασει ολα μαζι θα δεις :yes:
> 
> Εγω τωρα -700 και αυτη τηη εβδομαδα, θέλω να πιστευω πως οταν πεσω απο τα 110 θα φευγουν σαν νερο τα κιλα και οχι κολλημενα οπως στην δεκαδα του 11 γρ*




ευχαριστω!!! καλη συνεχεια και σε εσενα .........με επιμονη και υπομονη!

----------


## carina



----------


## ^princess^

Καλημερα

εφυγε και αλλη μια εβδομαδα και μαζι της φυγανε 3,2 κιλα!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβοοοο :tumble:*

----------


## marou_laki

Όσον αφορά εμένα, σιγά μην απογοητευτώ για ένα κολληματάκι 4ων ημερών, φυσιολογικές καταστάσεις. :Smile:  [/quote]

Φιλιππε , με ολο το θαρρος αλλα πιστευω οτι για 130 κιλα αντρακλας , οι θερμιδες σου ειναι πολυ χαμηλες και αναποφεκτα οδηγουν σε κολληματα...
Και μην ξεχνας οτι οσο χανεις θα αναγκαζεσαι να κατεβαζεις και θερμιδες.Μηπως πρεπει να το αυξησεις λιγακι;

----------


## REDROSE_ed

21/3/2011......112 κιλα
31/3/2011.......108,5 κιλα (-3.5 κιλακια):lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:με α σε 10 μερουλες

----------


## migg

γεια σας παιδια...εδω και εγω στο ραντεβου μας...

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο ρε κορίτσια, πολυ καλες απώλειες, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ*

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο μπράβο, πετάει η ομάδα!!!

----------


## migg

αν παω στα 75 που ειναι ο στοχος μου( ειμαι 1,78 )θα βγω γυμνη στους δρομους.....χαχαχαχαχα αντε ρε παιδια..αντε..μπραβο σε ολους μας....

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5

VAMOSSSSS!!!

----------


## smart

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο ειδικως κ γενικως  :Smile:  :tumble:

----------


## karamela_ed

*-800 αυτη την εβδομαδα, που θα παει θα φυγω απο αυτα τα παλιοκιλα και θα κατεβαινω μπαμ μπαμ μετα*

----------


## connie_ed

-1,800 ομολογω πως γι αυτη τη πρωτη εβδομαδα περιμενα περισσοτερα αλλα κατι τα BBQ κατι τα μπαρακια το σαμποταραν το πραγμα...ουφ τι να κανεις να μην εχεις κοινωνικη ζωη;;;ελπιζω την αλλη βδομαδα καλυτερα :yes:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

-400 γραμμάρια γι'αυτή την εβδομάδα. Αν και δεν είναι Η απώλεια, δεν παύει να είναι όμως απώλεια!!! :P

----------


## migg

σκιζουμε σκιζουμε..μπραβο ρε παιδια...στο μυαλο ειναι ο στοχος!!!!!!!!!!!!συνεχιζουμε....

----------


## raniadio

2/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3 (-1,5)
21/2/11: 75,3 (-1)
28/2/11: 75,3 (στα ίδια)
21/3/11: 74,4 (-0,9)
28/3/11: 73,6 (-0,8) 
4/4/11: 73,6 (στα ίδια)

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΕΣ!!

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα

φιλια και καλη μας δυναμη.....

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6

Σούπερ... συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

-1 κιλάκι πήγε στο καλό!  :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

*ήρθα να κανω την διαφορα, +200 αυτη την εβδομαδα, αλλα δεν πειραζει, ελπιζω να εχω μια καλη απωλεια την επομενη εβδομαδα*

----------


## filipparas

Την επόμενη εβδομάδα αλλάζει το τικεράκι καραμέλα, σίγουρα πράγματα!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

ας το ελπίσω φιλιππε γιατι το εχω εκει κολλημενο το σαλιγκαρι και δεν λεει να κουνηθει

----------


## raniadio

2/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3 (-1,5)
21/2/11: 75,3 (-1)
28/2/11: 75,3 (στα ίδια)
21/3/11: 74,4 (-0,9)
28/3/11: 73,6 (-0,8)
4/4/11: 73,6 (στα ίδια)
11/4/11: 73,6 (στα ίδια)



Π....να κορτιζόνη...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μην απογοητεύεσαι και μην παραιτηθείς απ'την προσπάθεια. Υπομονή!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο πωλινάκι.. Πας άψογα! :thumbup::blush:

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς μαρία μου, κιεσύ από ότι βλέπω στο τικεράκι σου μια χαρά τα πας. Συνέχισε έτσι!!!

----------


## raniadio

2/2/11:77,8
14/2/11:76,3 (-1,5)
21/2/11: 75,3 (-1)
28/2/11: 75,3 (στα ίδια)
21/3/11: 74,4 (-0,9)
28/3/11: 73,6 (-0,8)
4/4/11: 73,6 (στα ίδια)
11/4/11: 73,6 (στα ίδια
18/4/11: 72,9 (-0,7)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πετάει η ομάδα βλέπω! Μπράβο μας!

-2,1 κι εγώ! :smilegrin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 04/03/2011 125
> 
> 06/04/2011 113,300
> 15/04/2011 111,600


18/04/2011 111,100

----------


## Ava_ed

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Αβα μου!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν εχω παραπονο -1400 

Συγχαρητηρια και στις υπόλοιπες, Πωλινάκι χαιρομαι για εσενα, πας παρα πολυ καλα:yes:*

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπράβο καραμελίτσα μου!!!! Ξεκολλάς σιγά σιγά!

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο καραμέλα!!! Στο 'χα πει οτι αλλάζει το τικεράκι σήμερα!!!

Σήμερα δε ζυγίστηκα επειδή δε κοιμήθηκα σπίτι, θα ζυγιστώ αύριο. Περιμένω μέτρια αποτελέσματα πάντως...

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1

Πάμε γερά λέμε!!! Δύσκολη εβδομάδα μπροστά!

----------


## smart

μπραβο  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Δύσκολη δε λες τιποτα Φιλιππε ! μπραβο !

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο σας κορίτσια κι αγόρια! Όλοι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο και με την θέληση στα φόρτε της!

----------


## polinaki1983

[04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2010 110,100

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πωλινάκι γιατί ζυγίζεσαι κάθε 3 μέρες κι όχι μια φορά την εβδομάδα;

Εγώ μιας και αύριο το πρωί θα φύγω για Πάσχα στο χωριό, ανέβηκα σήμερα στην ζυγαριά για να δω τι έχω κάνει. -1,1 έφυγε ακόμη! :smilegrin:
Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί αυτός ο ρυθμός και μετά το Πάσχα και λέω "μακάρι" γιατί έχω προγραμματίσει την 3η μέρα του Πάσχα ραντεβού με γυναικολόγο και υπάρχει ένα ενδεχόμενο να χρειαστεί να ακολουθήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή! Είδωμεν!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρία μου καθημερινά ζυγίζομαι!!!!! Κάθε πρωί για να είμαι ειλικρηνής. Απλά το γράφω ανάλογα με την αλλαγή για να έχω κάτι σαν ημερολόγιο.

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα

καλημερα
με ρυθμους χελωνας γμτ....

----------


## Maria Hope

να μαι κ εγω στην παρεα σας......
ας ξεκινησω λοιπον....
25/03: 110kg
.....( δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως οποτε παω απευθειας στο σημερα και απο την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ειμαι συνεπεις καθε Δευτερα εδω!!!!!!)
21/04: 94,9kg

απο την Δευτερα αναλυτικα καθε εβδομαδα....χιχιχιχιχ...πολυ μου αρεσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλη κατηφορα σε ολους!!!!!!:kiss:

----------


## migg

μπραβο παιδια και μπραβο maria hope...τελειες απωλειες...

----------


## Maria Hope

Migg μου ανταποδιδω....καθολου ρυθμοι χελωνας......εισαισε πολυ καλο ρυθμο!!!!!!καλη συνεχεια στην κατηφοραααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spin: :Big Grin:

----------


## migg

να σαι καλα κουκλα μου....καλο κουραγιο σε ολους μας..

----------


## Μαρία._ed

migg μια χαρά πας! Που την είδες την χελώνα; Εγώ τι να πω που είναι εβδομάδες που χάνω γραμμάρια; Αλλά και πάλι ευχαριστημένη είμαι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω μαρια μου...εχουμε δρομο μπροστα μας και θελει υπομονη που καμια φορα την χανω....καλη δυναμη και σε σενα...

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9

Για 100 ψωρογραμμάρια χάσαμε το 25άρι... δε πειράζει, 26+ την άλλη εδομάδα.

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα (ξεκολλησα)

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by migg_
> 6-1 130 κιλα
> 13-1 125 κιλα
> 20-1 122 κιλα
> 27-1 120 κιλα
> 3-2 118 κιλα
> 9-2 117 κιλα
> 17-2 116 κιλα
> 24-2 115 κιλα
> ...


προσκυνώ...

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω ευχαριστω...εισαι πολυ γλυκεια...εχω πολυ δρομο ακομα...:-(

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by migg_
> ευχαριστω ευχαριστω...εισαι πολυ γλυκεια...εχω πολυ δρομο ακομα...:-(


θα σε πάω εγώ διακοπές το Σεπτέμβρη που θα είσαι τζιτζι!!!!
διάλεξε μέρος και άσε το τάσο με τα παιδιά σπίτι!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αφού είπαμε Κύπρο θα ρθείτε!!!!! Δεν συκώνει συζήτηση το θ'εμα!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αφού είπαμε Κύπρο θα ρθείτε!!!!! Δεν συκώνει συζήτηση το θ'εμα!


ΈΚΛΕΙΣΕ!!!!!!!
πές μας πότε μας θέλεις!!!!!

----------


## girl79

καλημερα κοριτσια!!!εχω κι εγω εναν τασο κι ενα παιδι να αφησω!μηπως να με περνατε κι εμενα μαζι σας καλεεεεεεεεεεεεε???????????

----------


## girl79

επισης για να μην ξεφευγω κι απο το θεματακι,119,5 σημερα!!!!!!!!!!αλλαξα δεκαδα επιτελους!!!!!!!

----------


## migg

μπραβο girl79 με το τασο σου...καλη συνεχεια

----------


## girl79

ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα δεν μου ειπατε!θα με παρετε μαζι σας τελικα??????

----------


## migg

εννοειται..το ρωτας?????

----------


## polinaki1983

Επ επ!!! Τί κάνετε εδώ???? Κανονίστε να μου κατευείτε ενα ολόκληρο χωριό και να μην είμαι προετοιμασμένη ε!!!!! 

Μην ξεχνάτε έχω και εγώ ένα παιδάκι αλλά δεν έχω Τάσο να τον αφήσω!!!!!! 

Θέλω ενημέρωση για τα άτομα!

----------


## girl79

πωλινακι μην στεναχωριεσαι καλε!μεχρι τοτε θα εχουμε μεινει μισες και δεν θα πιανουμε πολυ χωρο!!!!!!!!!!δεν θα σου ειμαστε βαρος βρε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa Θα ρθείτε μισές αλλά πίστεψέ με δεν θα επιτρέψω να κάνετε δίαιτα όσο θα είσαστε εδώ!!!!

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6

Παραδόξως οχι μόνο δε πήρα αλλά ήταν και καλούτσικη εβδομάδα... ζυγίστηκα σήμερα επειδή αύριο δε παίζει να τα κατάφερνα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο filliparas! Με τον ρυθμό που κατεβάζεις τα κιλά μέχρι τον Ιούνιο θα είσαι πολύ πιο κάτω απ'τον στόχο που έχεις για τότε! :thumbup:

----------


## Maria Hope

21/04: 94,9kg
02/05: 93,9kg
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::spin: :spin::spin::spin::spin:
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: :kiss::kiss::kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

[04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2010 110,100 
02/05/2010 109,100

Επιτέλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αντε τώρα δυνατά για το δυψίφιο!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

το χεις κοπελαρα μου, το χεις το διψηφιο στο τσεπακι......:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: :bigsmile: :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τοχω αλλά πότε όμως??? Εν το μεταξύ είχα ραντεβου στην διατροφολόγο την παρασκευή, και το ακύρωσα γιατί δεν ΄θα μπορώ να πάω αφού έδωσα παραίτηση, και το έβαλα 16 του μήνα που θα είμαι σπίτι, αφου 18 του μήνα θα ξεκινήσω στην άλλη δουλια!

----------


## Maria Hope

αρα αναμενουμε ακομα μεγαλυτερα αποτελεσματα λογω περισσοτερων ημερων.....:grin::grin::grin::yes::yes::yes:
θα ερθει τοσο συντομα που ουτε που θα το πιστευεις:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::k iss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ετσι θέλω να πιστεύω και εγώ!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::kiss:

----------


## gerakina

καλημερα εγω σημερα που ζυγιστικα , την προηγουμενη τριτη ειμουν 69.700 και σημερα 68 ακριβος !!!! αρα -1.700

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000

Απώλεια μέσα σε ακριβώς 1 μήνα, 5,300 κιλά!!!!!!!! Αντε να σινεχίσουν να φεύγουν τα 5κιλα κάθε μήνα!!!!

Συνολική απώλεια σε 2 μήνες και 2 μέρες, (9 βδομάδες ακριβώς) 17 κιλά!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πωλινάκι μπράβο και πάλι! Όμως... κάποια στιγμή ο οργανισμός σου θα σκαλώσει και τα κιλά θα είναι λιγότερα που θα χάνεις. Αυτό φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις! Μακάρι να γινόταν να είχαμε όλη μας σταθερότητα στην απώλεια των κιλών, αλλά πρέπει και το σώμα μας να μάθει το νέο του βάρος! Όταν θα βρεθείς σε αυτή την φάση του σκαλώματος ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτείς! :yes:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρία μου καλημέρα. Μα είδη έχω σκαλώσει 2 φορές μέχρι τώρα. Ομως επειδή στην ουσία δεν κάνω καμιά ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια, και τα κιλά φευγουν, δεν με απογοητευει και τόσο όσο παλιά. Εγώ θέλω να πέσω κάτω απο 100, και από κει πέρα όσο θέλει ας σκαλώσει. Τελευταία φορά 99 κιλά ήμουνα στα 12 μου. φαντάζεσε λοιπόν ότι δεν ξέρω καν πως είναι να είσαι κάτω των 100!!!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μαρία μου καλημέρα. Μα είδη έχω σκαλώσει 2 φορές μέχρι τώρα. Ομως επειδή στην ουσία δεν κάνω καμιά ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια, και τα κιλά φευγουν, δεν με απογοητευει και τόσο όσο παλιά. Εγώ θέλω να πέσω κάτω απο 100, και από κει πέρα όσο θέλει ας σκαλώσει. Τελευταία φορά 99 κιλά ήμουνα στα 12 μου. φαντάζεσε λοιπόν ότι δεν ξέρω καν πως είναι να είσαι κάτω των 100!!!!!


με ξέχασες :sniffle:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τι λες βρε λουκουμακι μου ομορφο???????????? Εγω να σε ξεχασω εσένα? ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!!!

Λουκουμακι μου, είδες την τούρτα μου?

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τι λες βρε λουκουμακι μου ομορφο???????????? Εγω να σε ξεχασω εσένα? ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!!!
> 
> Λουκουμακι μου, είδες την τούρτα μου?


όχι που?????πες μου πες μου!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ...
ο κύβος ερρίφθη ..... και η ζυγαριά γύρισε 55, 5..
έχουμε απολογισμό +2,5 κιλά απο τα 53 που ήμουν πριν την μεγάλη εβδομάδα
οπότε έχουμε 2,5 για να είμαι στα 53 και 5,5 για να ΝΙΩΣΩ ΣΥΠΕΡ 
τι είναι 5,5 κιλά ..
μέχρι τις 10 Ιουνίου δίαιτα προσεκτική και ευλαβική
....
καλημέρα και καλό σκ σε όλους!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τι λες βρε λουκουμακι μου ομορφο???????????? Εγω να σε ξεχασω εσένα? ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!!!
> 
> Λουκουμακι μου, είδες την τούρτα μου?
> ...


Στο δικό μου τοπικ!!!!!!!! να μπεις και να πας 3-4 σελίδες πίσω!
Εχω βάλει και το σχέδιο και τις γευσεις!

ή πάτα εδώ

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=2887&page=50 

και δες τις σελίδες 50 και 51

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πφφφ ειμαι εδω και 4 μερες κολημενη στα ιδια ..... αν και εχω ενα θεματακι με την τουαλετα .. λετε να φταιει αυτο?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πωλινα η τουρτα σου ειναι θεικη ..
και απρω γιατι δεν το εκμεταλευεσαι επαγγελματικα ..
στα ζαχαροπλαστεια κανουν κατι απαισιες τουρτες και για διαφορα event ( γενεθλια .. επετειους... γιορτες ...) και δεν ξερουν και τι ζητανε!

εχεις παει καπου ? εχεις κανει μαθηματα ζαχαροπλαστικης? για προωθησετο κοπελια το ταλεντο σου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζωήτσα μου. Οχι δεν έχω κάνει ούτε ένα μάθημα, ούτε έχω μάθει από κάπου. Είμαι αυτοδιδακτη. Από μικρή μου άρεσε πολύ να μαγειρεύω, και τώρα είπα να αρχίσω και με την ζαχαροπλαστική. Αυτή η τούρτα είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή!

Δυστιχώς τώτε η μαμά μου δεν με άφηνε να πάω τεχνική σχολή για να γίνω μάγειρας. Τώρα δεν είναι εύκολο να το κάνω επάγγελμα χωρίς τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις. Μόνο σαν ερασιτεχνικά μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ την αγαπημένη μου ασχολία. Και το εκμεταλλεύομαι όσο μπορώ σε διάφορα τραπέζια, πάρτυ κτλ.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πλακα μου κανεις ετσι? 
πρωτη κατασκευη και ηταν αυτο το αποτελεσματα?
τι να πω εχω μεινει αφωνη! μην το αφηνεις ετσι. εκμεταλευσου το! γιατι πραγματικα ειναι φοβερο ταλεντο! 
μπορεις και τωρα ομως να πας σε καποιο ιεκ για μαθηματα! ποτε δεν ειναι αργα και ειδικα οταν προκειτε για κατι που σε ευχαριστει !

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

θα μπορουσε να κανεις και καποιο Site... η κατι τυπου blog που θα διαφημιζεις την δουλεια σου! μπορεις και απο εκει σιγα σιγα να αποκτησεις πελατεια ..
αλλα μπορεις και σε ζαχαροπλαστειο παλι δειχνοντας σου τις δουλειες σου να κανεις καποια συνεργασια! νομιζω πως ολοι θα ηθελαν να κατασκευαζουν τετοιες τουρτες , και εγω αν ειχα επιλογη στο βολο να παραγγειλω τουρτα σαν την δικη σου αυτη θα ηθελα να εχω στα γενεθλια! μακραν η καλυτερη απο ολες! 
αλλα αν συνεργαστεις καπου προς θεου μην τους πεις τα μυστικα παρασκευης!!!!!΄  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> πλακα μου κανεις ετσι? 
> πρωτη κατασκευη και ηταν αυτο το αποτελεσματα?
> τι να πω εχω μεινει αφωνη! μην το αφηνεις ετσι. εκμεταλευσου το! γιατι πραγματικα ειναι φοβερο ταλεντο! 
> μπορεις και τωρα ομως να πας σε καποιο ιεκ για μαθηματα! ποτε δεν ειναι αργα και ειδικα οταν προκειτε για κατι που σε ευχαριστει !


Οχι καθόλου πλάκα δεν κάνω, μιλάω σοβαρά. 

Οταν έχεις οικογένεια, και μωρό, δεν είναι εύκολο να πας σε σχολή. Η σχολή είναι πρωινά, και εγώ δουλεύω. Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα όσο φαίνονται.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εχεις μωρακι??? μικρη μικρη στα βασανα ε? να σου ζησει!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> θα μπορουσε να κανεις και καποιο Site... η κατι τυπου blog που θα διαφημιζεις την δουλεια σου! μπορεις και απο εκει σιγα σιγα να αποκτησεις πελατεια ..
> αλλα μπορεις και σε ζαχαροπλαστειο παλι δειχνοντας σου τις δουλειες σου να κανεις καποια συνεργασια! νομιζω πως ολοι θα ηθελαν να κατασκευαζουν τετοιες τουρτες , και εγω αν ειχα επιλογη στο βολο να παραγγειλω τουρτα σαν την δικη σου αυτη θα ηθελα να εχω στα γενεθλια! μακραν η καλυτερη απο ολες! 
> αλλα αν συνεργαστεις καπου προς θεου μην τους πεις τα μυστικα παρασκευης!!!!!΄


Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν παραγγέλουν συχνά τέτιου είδους τούρτες γιατί είναι ακριβές. Εμένα αυτή μόνο υλικά μου στοίχισε 70 ευρώ. Ο κόπος μου? το κέρδος μου? Πάει πάνω απο 200 ευρώ!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> εχεις μωρακι??? μικρη μικρη στα βασανα ε? να σου ζησει!!


Ναι ένα γιο 2μιση ετών!!!! Ε όχι και μικρή, 28 είμαι!!! Ημουν νια και γέρασα...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και εγω 28 ειμαι!! αλλα ακομη νοιωθω μικρουλα για οικογενεια χαχαχχα !!
ισως γιατι δεν εχω γνωρισει το καταλληλο προσωπο τι να πω... σπανιζουν και αυτοι στις μερες μας!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> και εγω 28 ειμαι!! αλλα ακομη νοιωθω μικρουλα για οικογενεια χαχαχχα !!
> ισως γιατι δεν εχω γνωρισει το καταλληλο προσωπο τι να πω... σπανιζουν και αυτοι στις μερες μας!!!!


Αυτό ξαναπές το!!!!

----------


## migg

καλημερα και συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και ολες....παλι στο ζυγισμα...

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα 
6-5 104 κιλα συνεχιζεται....

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έλα να συμμαζευόμαστε λίγο... Παίζεται με τον πόνο μου που είμαι γλυκατζού! Δεν ντρέπεστε λίγο! :P 
migg μπράβο για την απώλεια... Τι οργανισμός είναι αυτός ο δικός σου και έχεις τόσο σταθερή απώλεια; Ειλικρινά ζηλεύω! :grin:

----------


## migg

ειναι να το παρω αποφαση να κανω διατροφη..αν το παρω ζεστα τα κιλα φευγουν σχετικα οπως και πολυ ευκολα παιρνω,,,οπως μπορω να χασω 5 ας πουμε σε μια βδομαδα μπορω να βαλω και 5-6 την εβδομαδα ανετα χωρις να πιεστω ιδιαιτερα...αστα...

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9

ΜΠΟΥΜ σχεδόν 3 κιλά χωρίς κανένα προφανή λόγο. Καιρό το περίμενα αυτό το ξέσπασμα. VAMOS!!!

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 2/5... 78,3
Δευτερα 9/5... 77,1 (-1,2)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβος σας filipparas και brazil! :spin:

----------


## karen1985

ουφ αν και εφαγα λιγο το σκ είμαι λίγο παρακάτω και είχα και πρόβλημα εδώ και 3 μέρες με τουαλέτα.. πφφφ

09/05/10: 110.5

την άλλη βδομάδα που θα ξανάρθω θέλω να είμαι 108! wish me luck!

και έφυγα για gum με χαρά, λέμε τώρα :PPPPP

----------


## filipparas

Η απώλεια είναι πάντα απώλεια Κάρεν μου!!! Μπράβο!!! Σίγουρα την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έχεις πολύ καλύτερο νούμερο!!!

Μπράβο Μπραζίλ, 10 ψωροκιλάκια μείνανε!!!

----------


## gerakina

καλημερα !!! μερα ζυγισματος και για μενα σημερα με την ζυγαρια να δειχνει 66,900 !!! - 1,100 γιουπι!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εχμ... Μήπως πήρες 200 γραμμάρια; Γιατί το τικεράκι σου δεν δείχνει απώλεια!

----------


## gerakina

maria εμενα λες?

----------


## konina

filippara gerakina & brazil συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!!! Κ εις κατώτερα

karen μην πτοεισαι, σημασία έχει να μην παίρνεις και κατα προτίμηση να χάνεις... αυτά λέω και στον εαυτό μου...που θα πάει, κάποια στιγμη θα πάρουμε φόρα και θα φεύγουν τα κιλα ευκολότερα.... gooud luck!!!!

----------


## gerakina

ευχαριστω konina!!!

----------


## karen1985

> _Originally posted by konina_
> filippara gerakina & brazil συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!!! Κ εις κατώτερα
> 
> karen μην πτοεισαι, σημασία έχει να μην παίρνεις και κατα προτίμηση να χάνεις... αυτά λέω και στον εαυτό μου...που θα πάει, κάποια στιγμη θα πάρουμε φόρα και θα φεύγουν τα κιλα ευκολότερα.... gooud luck!!!!


Δεν πτοούμαι.. περιμένω το ζύγισμα της επόμενης εβδομάδας να με ανταμείψει... μπράβο σ' όλους για την προσπάθεια τους!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by konina_
> filippara gerakina & brazil συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!!! Κ εις κατώτερα
> 
> karen μην πτοεισαι, σημασία έχει να μην παίρνεις και κατα προτίμηση να χάνεις... αυτά λέω και στον εαυτό μου...που θα πάει, κάποια στιγμη θα πάρουμε φόρα και θα φεύγουν τα κιλα ευκολότερα.... gooud luck!!!!


Oυπς! Λάθος μου! ʼλλο είδα! Μπράβο για την απώλεια!

----------


## gerakina

thanks μαρια!!!

----------


## Evangelia_A

εγώ κατρακύλησα... 
ήμουν 49 κιλά
έφτασα 58,8 και
στόχος είναι τα 49 που με τόσο κόπο έφτασα πέρσυ... κλαψ  :Frown:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by Evangelia_A_
> εγώ κατρακύλησα... 
> ήμουν 49 κιλά
> έφτασα 58,8 και
> στόχος είναι τα 49 που με τόσο κόπο έφτασα πέρσυ... κλαψ


Eυαγγελία..πόσο ύψος έχεις αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## fotini86

Να 'μαι κι εγώ....

Τετάρτη 4/5--->84kg
Τετάρτη 11/5 --->82kg

....άντε καλή συνέχεια να έχουμε....:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## pumyra

Καλησπέρα! Είπα να "μετακομίσω" σε αυτό το topic, καθώς το καθημερινό ζύγισμα μπορεί να σε βοηθάει στο να έχεις μια εικόνα πώς τα πας (και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το κόψω :P ), αλλά ουσιαστικά όταν "κλείνει" μια βδομάδα "βλέπεις την δουλειά σου"... Οπότε:
Ξεκίνησα 28/04 --> 56,1
05/05 --> 54,5
12/05 --> 53,5
...Καλή μας συνέχεια και συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους πλησιάζουν τον στόχο τους και σε όσους δεν τον έχουν ξεχάσει και προσπαθούν!

----------


## migg

καλημερα παιδια και συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και ολες για τις απωλειες
6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα 
13-5 102 κιλα..συνεχιζεται

----------


## karen1985

καλημέρα... 110.5 σήμερα.. δεδομένου ότι το νιώθω και περιμένω περίοδο από ώρα σε ώρα είναι καλά.. 3 μέρες συντήρηση λίγο να ξεχαστούμε και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο σας κορίτσια! :love:

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1

A loss is always a loss, τουλάχιστον δεν έσπασε το σερί. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα καλύτερα.:wink1:

----------


## konina

Βάρος: 82,8 κιλά (-0,9) BMI: 29,05 BF: 45,1% BW: 37,7%


αντε και καλη μας συνεχεια :yes:

----------


## gkate

Δευτερα σημερα και η ζυγαρια εδειξε 82, για να δουμε την αλλη Δευτερα! Καλες κατηφορες σε ολους!

----------


## hws_ed

Δευτέρα 16.05: 68.3 kg (1 κιλό από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα)

----------


## xristinakalb

σημερα η ζυγαρια μου με εδειξε 64,4 :borg:
χτες πρωι με εδειχνε 62,9 αλλα το βραδυ εκανα υπερφαγικο... πφφφ
σημερα αποτοξινωση και ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι και παλι στα 62,9

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> σημερα η ζυγαρια μου με εδειξε 64,4 :borg:
> χτες πρωι με εδειχνε 62,9 αλλα το βραδυ εκανα υπερφαγικο... πφφφ
> σημερα αποτοξινωση και ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι και παλι στα 62,9


είναι κ το φούσκωμα....μην απογοητευεσαι.... οπως και να το κανεις, οταν εισαι σε διαιτα τα υπερφαγικα ειναι ενα σοκ για τον οργανισμο

----------


## xristinakalb

αστα.. απογοητευτικα.... και τα πηγαινα πολυ καλα δυστυχως !:flaming:

λετε σημερα με την αποτοξινωση και το "ξεφουσκωμα " να πεσω καθολου ??

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)

Βρε καλά λέω εγώ πως η ζυγαριά μου αρνείτε να μου δείξει τις απώλειες!!!!

----------


## gerakina

καλημερα και απο μενα!!! σημερα 65.900 αρα - 1κιλο ακριβως απο την προυγουμενη!!!!

----------


## magic_ed

kalispera....loipon egw xekinisa diatrofi prin 6 mines kai imoun 100 kila  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  
twra eimai 84.3 kai exw mellon akoma........

----------


## magic_ed

<a href="http://lilyslim.com/"><img src="http://swlf.lilyslim.com/U5aGp3.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="LilySlim Weight loss tickers" /></a>

----------


## magic_ed



----------


## magic_ed



----------


## karen1985

110 κ συνεχίζουμε.. σιγά σιγά αλλά το ΄χουμε!! χιχι!  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Κάρεν, το αποτέλεσμα μετράει, όχι η ταχύτητα!!!

----------


## karen1985

Ναι καλύτερα σιγά σιγά γιατί δεν κουράζομαι κιόλας... και σε σένα μπράβο φυσικά! άντε το καλοκαίρι να πέσουν λίγο πιο γρήγορα γιατί βοηθάει και ο καιρός..!!  :Smile:

----------


## fotini86

Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο αυτή την εβδομάδα...μόνο μισό κιλό...δεν αλλάζω καν το banner!Δεν πειράζει όμως...είχα επέτειο αυτή την εβδομάδα και το έριξα λίγο έξω...χαλάλι στο μωρό μου...!!!ʼντε καλή μας συνέχεια.....:starhit::bouncy::yes: :Big Grin:

----------


## pumyra

28/04 --> 56,1
05/05 --> 54,5
12/05 --> 53,5
19/05 --> 52,9 -0,6kg πολύ καλά μιας και αδιαθέτησα και αύξησα την ποσότητα στο μεσημεριανό και μειώθηκαν πόντοι από την μέση και την περιφέρεια! Με βλέπω τελικά για άλλο ένα και μετά σε φάση συντήρησης! :bouncy:

----------


## migg

καλησπερα παιδια...

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5 φτου για μισο κιλο.....καλη συνεχεια σε ολους-ολες...

----------


## karen1985

Μπράβο ρε migg... μας δίνεις κουράγιο... την επόμενη φορά σου εύχομαι διψίφιο... άντε και εγώ θέλω.. ζηλεύω.. :PPP
καλή συνέχειααααα να έχειςςςς!!!!

----------


## migg

αααχ μακαρι....να σαι καλα καρεν και εσυ καλη συνεχεια...θα τα καταφερουμε.....:-))

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1

Πάει άλλο ένα κιλάκι, αν και περίμενα λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## migg

filiparra Πας τελεια....μπραβο...

----------


## filipparas

Thanks! Το ξέρω μωρέ οτι πάω καλά, μ'αρέσει όμως να γκρινιάζω και λίγο, έτσι για να μη το γκαντεμιάζω :smilegrin::lol:

----------


## migg

φτου φτου λοιπον...χαχαχαχα ετσι κανουμε ολοι μην ανησυχεις...

----------


## Ciciliana

ας ξεκινήσω λοιπόν
62,6  :Mad:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 23/5... 77,3

----------


## gkate

80.9 σημερα αρα -1.100 απο την προηγουμενη Δευτερα. Αντε να κατεβαινουμε!!! Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!

----------


## magic_ed



----------


## karen1985

Πάει άλλο ένα κιλό χωρίς κόπο!! Έχω σταμπουλήξει και το πόδι μου και ούτε γυμναστήριο δεν μπορώ να πάω.. οπότε super ευχαριστημένη με το -1.. πάμε γερά..!!

----------


## pumyra

28/04 --> 56,1
05/05 --> 54,5
12/05 --> 53,5
19/05 --> 52,9
26/05 --> 52,4
...μισό κιλάκι μείων - κάπου διάβασα ότι ασφαλές είναι να χάνουμε κάθε βδομάδα max. το 1% του βάρους μας, οπότε πολύ καλά! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 10-Ιαν 148,6
> 17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
> 24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
> 31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
> 7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
> 14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
> 21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
> 28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
> ...


φιλιππε τέλεια, αποτι φαινεται ξαναβρισκεις τους ρυθμους σου

----------


## migg

καλησπερα σε ολους-ολες...

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100 ακριβως...αντε να δουμε την αλλη εβδομαδα επιτελους διψηφιο

----------


## pumyra

Μπράβο migg! Πολύ καλά!

----------


## polinaki1983

ουαουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλέ, εσύ μεστο Σαββατοκυρίακο θα είσαι δυψίφια!!!!!!! ΤΕΛΙΑ!!!!! ΠΕΡΙΦΗΜΑ!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!! Δεν ξεχνάω το τραπέζι που σας υποσχέθηκα εσένα και στο λουκουμάκι μου!!!!!!! Μόλις πιάσεις στόχο κατεβαίνετε κύπρο!!!!

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσακια μου..μακαρι να συνεχισουμε ετσι...

----------


## polinaki1983

Ετσι θα συνεχίσεις, είπαμε πρέπει να έρθεις ξένιαστη από τα κιλά στην Κύπρο, και σε θέλω σύντομα κοντά μου, άρα έτσι θα συνεχίσεις!!!!

----------


## migg

να σαι καλα κουκλα μου...οπωσδηποτε θα ρθουμε,μολις ξενοιασουμε απο τα κιλα...

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπράβο βρε Πωλινάκι .............Πολυ χαιρομαι !!!!! Μπράβο!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κούκλα μου

----------


## filipparas

Mπράβο migg, πωπω διψήφιο ρε!!!

Μπράβο και σε σένα Πωλινάκι, keep it going!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Φιλιππάρα μου αλλά τα μπράβο πάνε σε σένα, τα πας θαυμάσια!!!!!

----------


## konina

φιλιππε, πωλινα και μιγγ συγχαρητηρια...παντα τετοια παιδια...

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω παιδια και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους.πωλινακι,φιλλιπε,κον να συγχαρητηρια...η μονη φορα που ειδα διψηφιο ηταν στις πρωτες ταξεις γυμνασιου..ουτε που θυμαμαι δηλαδη..θυμαμαι μονο οτι πεμπτη δημοτικου μας ειχαν ζυγισει στο βαρος και στο υψος στο σχολειο και ημουν 1,65 με 60 κιλα...απο κει και περα εχασα το λογαριασμο...:-( ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ...

----------


## KARTA

Γεια σας παιδιά! Ξεκινάω Δευτέρα Δίαιτα Ντούκαν έχοντας φρικάρει με μεταβολισμό!

Είχα θυροειδίτιδα και έπαιρνα θυροξίνη κανα χρόνο, μετά ένοιωσα χάλια και άρχισα να παίρνω κιλά και να έχω ταχυκαρδίες και την έκοψα για ένα τρίμηνο ,πήγα σε άλλο ενδοκρινολόγο και μου είπεότι καλά έκανα και την έκοψα γιατί ήταν λάθος να λαμβάνω . Μετά μου είπε να κάνω εξετάσεις και μου είπε ότι από Ιούνιο θα μου ξαναρχίσει την δοσολογία αλλα περιορισμένη (πως ήταν λάθος , αλλα σε 3 μήνες θα την ξαναρχίσει;;) 

Μετά πήγα σε διαιτολόγο και ξεκίνησα δίαιτα , μετά από 4 εβδομάδες και ενώ είχα χάσει....800 γραμμάρια φρίκαρα εντελώς, αποφάσισα να ξαναρχίσω την Τ4 ..

στο διάστημα αυτό έχω πάρει 10 κιλά και έφτασα τα 95 και έχω φρικάρει διπλά. 

το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι υγιέστατη. Βιοχημικές είναι ΟΚ, ασκούμαι 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα , δεν τρώω τραγικά αλλά τα κιλά ΕΚΕΙ!! 

και δεν είναι μόνο εκεί αλλά κάθε μέρα τσακ, 100 γραμμάρια παραπάνω....

Ξεκινάω Δευτέρα Ντούκαν, μπας και με κανα μεταβολικό σοκ καταφέρω να ξεκινήσω τον μεταβολισμό μου!

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2

Πάει άλλο ένα κιλάκι... στον αγύριστο!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

filipparas καλημερα .......Σου αξιζουν πραγματικά συγχαρητηρια ! Ξεπερασες καθε προσδοκια ! Μπραβο !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: :starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::star hit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα!!! Κι ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## migg

μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο φιλιππε......τελεια....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

KARTA Καλημερα και καλη επιτυχια ............. Δεν ξερω τη συγκεγκριμενη διατροφη που σκοπευεις να κανεις , απλα σου λεω οτι εγω που έκανα atkins , εχασα μεν αλλα τα πηρα σε χρονο ντε ντε .............. Αυτο με το μεταβολισμο το επαθα εγω πριν 3 χρονια . Θελει επιμονη . Φιλικα θα σου έλεγα να το δεις πιο εμπειρεστατωμενα με ενα ειδικο παλι. Ζητησε του εν αναγκη μια διατροφη αποτοξινωτικη και να ενεργοποιηθει ο μεταβολισμος σου . Συγνωμη για το θαρρος αλλα ολες αυτε οι μαγικες διατροφες στο εμμεσο μέλλον μπλοκαρουν χειροτερα τον οργανισμο. Τελος το βασικοτερο ισως να οφειλεται σε υπερβολικο άγχος . Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και με το πλεονεκτημα που εχεις (γυμναζεσαι ) ο ορανισμος σου θα αντιδρασει .Θελει υπομονη και πεισμα . Σε οτι κανεις παντως καλη επιτυχια ...........

----------


## konina

25/4/2011 Βάρος 85 κιλά
9/5/2011 Βάρος 83,7 κιλά (-1,3 σε 15μερες)
16/5/2011 Βάρος: 82,8 κιλά (-0,9) BMI: 29,05 BF: 45,1% BW: 37,7%
30/5/2011 Βάρος: 81,7 κιλά (-1.1 σε 15 μέρες) BMI: 28,7 BF: 43,4% BW: 38,9% 


αντε και καλη μας συνεχεια :yes:

----------


## karen1985

konina kαι filippara μπράβο σας! καλή συνέχεια!! πλησιάζει και το δικό μου ζύγισμα.. άντε να δούμε!!

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> konina kαι filippara μπράβο σας! καλή συνέχεια!! πλησιάζει και το δικό μου ζύγισμα.. άντε να δούμε!!


καλα αποτελεσματα κ σε σενα καρεν...

----------


## KARTA

σ ευχαριστώ alma libre! Παιδιά μπράβο σας πραγματικά, απίστευτη προσπάθεια, απίστευτα κιλά!!!!

----------


## gkate

Γεια σε ολους σας! Καινουρια εβδομαδα αλλα τα αποτελεσματα λιγακι απογοητευτηκά:thumbdown: 80.2 λοιπον σημερα :Frown:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by gkate_
> Γεια σε ολους σας! Καινουρια εβδομαδα αλλα τα αποτελεσματα λιγακι απογοητευτηκά:thumbdown: 80.2 λοιπον σημερα


 γιατι καλη μου απογοητευτικα? αποτι ειδα παραπανω ειναι -0,700 σωστα??? εγω εχασα σε 2 εβδομαδες 1,100. θα μποπρουσε να ηταν καλυτερα αλλα οπως λεει κ ο φιλιππος a loss is always a loss

ελα κ μην μου πεφτεις... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## xristinakalb

καλημερα !! σημερα πηγα στη διαιτολογο μου μετα την πρωτη επισκεψη, και ειχα χασει 3.5 κιλα !! ξερω πως υγρα ειναι τα πιο πολλα αλλα δεν πειραζει... μου αρεσε που κατεβηκα τοσο !  :Big Grin:

----------


## gkate

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gkate_
> Γεια σε ολους σας! Καινουρια εβδομαδα αλλα τα αποτελεσματα λιγακι απογοητευτηκά:thumbdown: 80.2 λοιπον σημερα
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks για τα καλα σου λογια! Ναι κι εγω το σκεφτηκα οτι 700 γρ ειναι καλα απλα θα μπορουσε να ειναι και περισσοτερο γιατι ναι μεν προσεξα αλλα με μια μερα που εφαγα παραπανω με ψιλοχαντακωσε. Anyway, συνεχιζουμε κανονικα

----------


## karen1985

Μετά από μια εβδομάδα 109 και σήμερα.. απογοητευτικό να βλέπεις το ίδιο νούμερο..

τι να κάνουμε.. συνεχίζουμε  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Κάρεν μου μην απογοητεύεσε. Η ζυγαριά θα κολλίσει πολλές φορές, μέχρι να φτάσει στον τελικό της στόχο. (αυτό στο λέω για να το διαβάζω και εγώ). 

Εγώ έχει προσέξει πως όταν κολλάει, χάνω πόντους. Και έτσι μετράω και τους πόντους μου για να βλέπω την πρόοδο. Για δοκίμασε το, θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## karen1985

Δεν απογοητεύομαι.. τουλάχιστον όχι πολύ πολινάκι :P 

πάντως από πόντους έχεις δίκιο.. πριν 3 μέρες μετρήθηκα και είχα χάσει σε μέση και πόδια  :Smile: 

συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτα..!!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Είδες??? Και αυτό συμαίνει ότι χάνεις λίπος!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν, είσαι κοντά στο δυψίφιο, και μετά πιος σε πιάνει!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Το βράδυ εχω διαιτροφολογο !!!!!!!!!! Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε ...............

----------


## polinaki1983

Από πότε ξεκίνησες Αλμα μου? νιώθεις να πηγαίνεις καλά? Θα περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι μια εβδομαδα έκλεισα . Ζητησα βοηθεια ειδικου για να σταματησω να κανω βλακειες μονη μου . Απο την άλλη και λιγος έλεγχος κουβεντα , πληροφοριες, βοηθαει θετικα. Και κυριως να βλεπω αν χανω λιπος και οχι υγρα ....................

----------


## polinaki1983

Ελπίζω αυτή η προσπάθειά σου να φτάσει μέχρι το τέλος και να είναι και η τελευταία κούκλα μου!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

1.100gr για μια εβδομαδα 
Ο διατροφολογος μου ειπε οτι ειναι παραπανω , αν ειχα ζυγιστει το πρωι νηστική . Εγω και με το 1.100 gr ειμαι ευχαριστημενη ..........

----------


## filipparas

Bravo Alma, προφανώς και είναι παραπάνω!!! Τέλεια αρχή!!!

Kate τώρα σε πήρα χαμπάρι, πανηγυρίζουμε και τα 100γρ. λέμε!!! Karen that's the spirit, πάμε δυνατά και θα τα διώξουμε τα παλιόκιλα, δεν είναι στο χέρι τους!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σε ευχαριστώ Φιλλιπε .............Παιδια και 100gr κερδος ειναι !!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## karen1985

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Είδες??? Και αυτό συμαίνει ότι χάνεις λίπος!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν, είσαι κοντά στο δυψίφιο, και μετά πιος σε πιάνει!!!!!!


αμήν και πότε να έρθει αυτή η ώρα του διψήφιου!!! 

έχω ακόμα δρόμο μέχρι εκεί.. υπομονή και επιμονή σ' όλους μας..

σήμερα ήταν μέρα απογοήτευσης με τάσεις να το χαλάσω με 2 πιτόγυρα αλλά μου έφυγε πολύ εύκολα.. πάλι καλά..!!
ονόμασα το τοστ πιτόγυρο και δεν έβγαλα άχνα.. αχαχαχα!!

συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά με gym από αύριο για κατώτερα αποτελέσματα..!!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000

Πιο σκ%*^&$(@ δεν μπορούσε να είναι...... 3 κιλά σε έναν μήνα. Οκ τό πήρα απόφαση........

----------


## boy23

Υπομονή Πωλινάκι... Είναι φυσιολογικό όσο χάνεις κιλά να πέφτει ο ρυθμός απώλειας. Έχει καιρό να μπω και βλέπω ότι έχει κάνεις πρόοδο! Μπράβο!

----------


## filipparas

3-4 κιλά το μήνα σημαίνει θα είσαι στο στόχο σου πριν το τέλος του χρόνου Πωλίνα, τέλεια!!!

----------


## karen1985

polinaki 3 κιλά σ' ένα μήνα ειναι κάτι.. και κάτι σημαντικό..!

εγώ έχω 2 εβδομάδες κολλημένη... πιστεύω πας super και δεν χρειάζεται να απογοητεύσαι όπως μου είχες πει και εσύ..!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 3-4 κιλά το μήνα σημαίνει θα είσαι στο στόχο σου πριν το τέλος του χρόνου Πωλίνα, τέλεια!!!


Φίλιππε μου δεν το βλέπω έτσι. Τον πρώτο μήνε έχασα 11 κιλά, τον δεύτερο 5, τον τρίτο 3 και μετά πάμε για το τίποτα. ετσι το βλέπω....

Κανόνισα μια μέτριση βασικού μεταβολισμού γιατί με συμβούλεψε ένα φιλαράκι πως ίσως απο τα χειρουργεία και την ταλαιπωρεία έχει πέσει κατά πολύ ο μεταβολισμός μου.

----------


## filipparas

Εδώ θα είμαστε σε ένα μήνα και θα δεις πως θα έχεις χάσει 3 κιλά κατ'ελάχιστον.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πωλινάκι μην σε απογοητευεσαι γιατι και αυτο ακομα ειναι ανασταλτικος παραγοντας για να μην χανεις ............ Εχασες πολλα κιλα , φυσικο ειναι να πεσει ο ρυθμος . Απο τη στιγμη που κανεις καυσεις και τρως σαν πουλακι θα χασεις . Ειναι νομος της φυσικης δεν μπορεις να τον αντιστρεψεις . Δεν θα ηταν λογικο αλλα ουτε και υγειινο να χανεις 10 κιλα το μηνα ! Φαντασου τις συνεπειες ?
3-4 κιλα το μηνα ειναι τελεια ........... Ασε που τωρα που ξεκινησεις και το περπατημα θα ενεργοποιησεις πιο πολυ τον οργανισμο σου ............ Πωλινάκι χαμογελα ολα πανε καλα !

----------


## polinaki1983

Μακαρι Φιλιππε μου.

Δεν μου βγαίνει Αλμα μου να χαμογελάσω, τουλάχιστον όχι σήμερα. Ισως ως απόψε να μου περάσει

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Αν σε γαργαλησω θα γελασεις ????????????????????
Μαικλ ο φασολακης .............θα σε γαργαλησω :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::r oll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Αν σε γαργαλησω θα γελασεις ????????????????????
> Μαικλ ο φασολακης .............θα σε γαργαλησω :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::r oll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


λες?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σιγουραααααααααααα:lol::lol::lol ::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol ::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## migg

πωλινακι μου ειναι καταπληκτικη η πορεια σου...ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ...συνεχισ ε ετσι κοριτσι μου και θα ανταμειφθεις στο τελος....και εγω αυτην την εβδομαδα δεν εχασα τιποτα αλλα δεν πτοουμε...θα φυγουν θελουν δεν θελουν...

----------


## polinaki1983

Οτι και να μου πειτε βρε κορίτσια, δεν θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα. Βλέπω την ιστορία να επαναλαμβάνετε. Την πρώτη φορά έκανα υπομονή, περιμενα, να δω τον επόμενο μήνα, και τον επόμενο μήνα, και τίποτα. Αυτή την φορά δεν μπορώ να επιτρέψω να συμβεί το ίδιο.....

----------


## konina

λοιπον...σημερινος στοχος να κανουμε την πωλινα να χαμογελασει....

σου μενουν 21 κιλα να χασεις.... αν υποθεσουμε οτι χανεις 3 το μηνα (που γενικα εσυ δεν χανεις τοσο λιγο) σε 7 μηνες θα εχεις φτασει το στοχο σου.... Χριστουγεννα θα κοιτας στον καθρεφτη κ δεν θα το πιστευεις !!!

μου μενουν 24 κιλα να χασω.... αν υποθεσουμε οτι χανω 3 μηνα (που γενικα χανω λιγοτερο) σε 8 μηνες θα εχω φτασει το στοχο μου... Χριστουγεννα λοιπον θα κοιταω τη ζυγαρια κ θα λεω, αντε λιγο ακομα .... και θα πρεπει να προσεξω τι θα φαω στις γιορτες....

Γι'αυτο λοιπον ωραια μου κυρια, με τις τελειες τουρτες και την εκθαμβωτικη αλλαγη, μην με τρελαινετε!!!!! μπορει να ζητας το κατι παραπανω, το ιδανικο -και καλα κανεις γιατι αυτο ειναι που μας κινητοποιει στην ζωη- αλλα ακομα κ ετσι μην παυεις να αναγνωριζεις το καλο -και 3 κιλα σε 1 μηνα ειναι καλα-....
σορρυ για το υφος αλλα σου μιλαω οπως θα μιλουσα σε μια φιλη μου λογω οικειοτητας... αα!!1 κ μην ξεχνας οτι περιπου καθε 4 κιλα αλλαζεις νουμερο στα παντελονια...

----------


## polinaki1983

Κόνικα μου, κιόμως τόσο λίγο χάνω.... Και το 85 είναι ο πρώτος στόχος. ο στόχος του γιατρού είναι το 72. Αρα και παλι θα προσεχω τις γιορτές. 

Επίσης για να πω ότι άλλαξα νούμερο στα παντελόνια μια και καλή, πρέπει να πάω κάτω από 95. Αφού έχω παντελόνια από 100 κιλά και πάνω. που και πάλι είμαι 11 κιλά μακριά. 

Θα μου περάσει, μην ανυσιχείτε..... Περιμένω να ερθει η Τρίτη.

ΥΓ. ετσι μου ερχετε να παω να αγορασω υλικά και να φτιάξω την πιο εκθαμβωτική τούρτα.... Αλλά μετα πιος θα την φάει?

----------


## hws_ed

Εγώ σκ@τ@....
68-69 kg είμαι

Ξεκίνησα 71 30 Απριλίου, έχασα τις 2 πρώτες βδομάδες και μετά μόνο δίαιτα δεν κάνω....

 :Frown:

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2

Κλασσικά άλλο ένα κιλάκι, δεν έχω παράπονο. Φασούλι το φασούλι γεμίζει το σακούλι.

----------


## gkate

-1.100 και αυτη τη βδομαδα. Μια χαρα!! Μπραβο και σε σενα Φιλιππε!

----------


## konina

81,9 (+0,200) τα λαθη πληρωνονται.......... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## karen1985

Μπράβο βρε Φίλιππε..!! Μας δίνεις κουράγιο ότι δεν είναι μύθος... υπάρχει καλός μεταβολισμός :PP

έλα konina μην απογοητεύεσαι... θα δεις σύντομα το 7..!!  :Smile:

----------


## boy23

Σήμερα ζυγίζω 91.8 κιλά!! Πρέπει επιγόντως να κάνω κάτι!

----------


## KARTA

Ξεκίνησα την περασμένη Κυριακή , α' φάση για 10 μέρες, στα 95.400 . 
Μια εβδομαδα μετά , και συγκεκριμένα σήμερα , Δευτέρα, η ζυγαριά έδειξε 91.800!!! σούπερ!!!!!

----------


## konina

karen σ' ευχαριστω πολυ....... κ εγω αυτο ελπιζω.......

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο σε όλους, πετάει η ομάδα βλέπω!!! Και η konina μαζί, αν με ατασθαλίες πήρες 200γρ. σημαίνει οτι τις υπόλοιπες μέρες πήγες πολύ καλά.

Η μόνη κατεύθυνση είναι προς τα κάτω, πάρτε το χαμπάρι!!! Μονόδρομος!!!

----------


## konina

α ρε φιλιππε..... πως τα καταφερνεις κ τα βλεπεις ολα τοσο θετικα............. εχεις δικιο ομως... η αληθεια να λεγεται

----------


## migg

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και ολες...
6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99 αλλο ενα επιτελους διψηφιο...

----------


## filipparas



----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο σας κυρίες μου και κύριοι! Πάτε πάααααρα πολύ καλά! Είχα κάνει κάτι γουρουνιές τελευταία και πήρα κιλά σαν νερό! Με το που μπήκα σε πρόγραμμα έφυγαν και σαν νερό! 6,5 κιλά χάθηκαν αμέσως. Ίσως να ευθύνεται ότι άλλαξα πρόγραμμα διατροφής (παλιό σύστημα ανταλλαγών των ww) και την έτσι την άλλη Δευτέρα να αλλάξω και τα κιλά στο τικεράκι!

----------


## polinaki1983

μιγγγγγγγγγγγγ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σου αξίζει ένα ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ ΛΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by migg_
> 
> 7-6 99 αλλο ενα επιτελους διψηφιο...


πολλά -πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!!!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by migg_
> συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και ολες...
> 6-1 130 κιλα
> 13-1 125 κιλα
> 20-1 122 κιλα
> 27-1 120 κιλα
> 3-2 118 κιλα
> 9-2 117 κιλα
> 17-2 116 κιλα
> ...



*Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο Σ Ο Υ ! ! ! !*

----------


## Alma libre_ed

migg, πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!! Μπράβο!:love::saint2:

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο Migg!! Εισαι παραδειγμα για ολους μας! Συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια σου και κυριως για το πεισμα και την υπομονη σου!

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω βρε παιδια..με συγκινειτε αληθεια...ακομα βλεπω τον εαυτο μου οπως οταν ημουν στα 147 ...θα μπορεσουμε ρε φιλιππε να κανουμε τετοια ποδια??χαχαχαχα

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

μπραβο κι απο μενα migg!!! εισαι πολυ κοντα πια!!! βαστα γερα για την συνεχεια!!!

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω λορα..τωρα θελει υπομονη...:-(

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα διαιτολογου σημερα !! μετα απο μια εβδομαδα εχασα 1.200 !! τι ευτυχια και παλι !! συνεχιζω δυναμικα !  :Big Grin:

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by migg_
> ευχαριστω βρε παιδια..με συγκινειτε αληθεια...ακομα βλεπω τον εαυτο μου οπως οταν ημουν στα 147 ...θα μπορεσουμε ρε φιλιππε να κανουμε τετοια ποδια??χαχαχαχα


Προσωπικά δε θέλω τέτοια πόδια αλλά για σένα είμαι σίγουρος, όλα θα έρθουν σιγά σιγά.:smug:

Μπράβο Χριστίνα, βλέπω σε βοήθησε ο διαιτολόγος!

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by migg_
> ευχαριστω βρε παιδια..με συγκινειτε αληθεια...ακομα βλεπω τον εαυτο μου οπως οταν ημουν στα 147 ...θα μπορεσουμε ρε φιλιππε να κανουμε τετοια ποδια??χαχαχαχα
> 
> 
> ...


φιλιππε ειμαι πολυ χαλαρη αστα....
χριστινακι πολυ καλη απωλεια..μπραβο..

----------


## karen1985

δόξα σοι...!! 108!! ύστερα από κόλλημα 2 εβδομάδων..!! τι χαρά είναι αυτή!!

πάω gym και έρχομαι να αλλάξω το τικεράκι με χαρά!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 

Αν και δεν είναι βδομάδα, δεν μπορώ να μην το βάλω, μιας και έφυγε το μισητό 6αρι.

----------


## smart

καρεν τελεια!!!

πωλινακι καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## migg

μπραβο καρεν μπραβο πωλινακη..αντε...παντα τετοια καθε εβδομαδα...

----------


## natali_ed

91 ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ.ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ

----------


## filipparas

Ανεβαίνει η ομάδα λέμε, φούλ επίθεση το σύστημα!!!

@migg, κι εγώ το σώμα μου σε κάποια προβληματικά σημεία το βλέπω και είναι χειρότερο απ'ότι στα 148, τα πόδια ήταν άθλια αλλά αρχίζουν και ψιλοφτιάχνουν, η κοιλιά άστα... τεσπά, "ευχάριστα" προβλήματα αυτά και θα τ'αντιμετωπίσουμε στο τέλος.

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Ανεβαίνει η ομάδα λέμε, φούλ επίθεση το σύστημα!!!
> 
> @migg, κι εγώ το σώμα μου σε κάποια προβληματικά σημεία το βλέπω και είναι χειρότερο απ'ότι στα 148, τα πόδια ήταν άθλια αλλά αρχίζουν και ψιλοφτιάχνουν, η κοιλιά άστα... τεσπά, "ευχάριστα" προβλήματα αυτά και θα τ'αντιμετωπίσουμε στο τέλος.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Ανεβαίνει η ομάδα λέμε, φούλ επίθεση το σύστημα!!!
> 
> @migg, κι εγώ το σώμα μου σε κάποια προβληματικά σημεία το βλέπω και είναι χειρότερο απ'ότι στα 148, τα πόδια ήταν άθλια αλλά αρχίζουν και ψιλοφτιάχνουν, η κοιλιά άστα... τεσπά, "ευχάριστα" προβλήματα αυτά και θα τ'αντιμετωπίσουμε στο τέλος.


πολλα likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## rena75

παιδιά σήμερα είπα να το πάρω πιο σοβαρά. έχω βαρεθεί να ξεκινάω διατροφή και μετά από ένα "παραστράτημα" να με παίρνει η κάτω (πάνω) βόλτα.
σήμερα είμαι 66 κιλά και ελπίζω την ερχόμενη πέμπτη να έχω χάσει το κατιτίς μου

----------


## migg

μπραβο ρενα..καλη αρχη..ολοι στην προσπαθεια...

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 03/06/2011 106.000
> 08/06/2011 105.400 
> 10/06/2011 104.800


πολινάκι μου αυτό δεν είναι εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα ,είναι μεσοπρόθεσμο  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  πάντως μιά χαρά ξεκόλησες με την νέα διατροφή  :Wink: :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Το εβδομαδιαίο είναι το 03/6 και 10/6 καλή μου!!!! Απλά δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ και να μην θυλώσω την μέρα που έφιγε το καταραμένο το 6αρι!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα! επιτελους μετα απο μια εβδομαδα ξαναηρθε το 78,5

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by migg_
> μπραβο ρενα..καλη αρχη..ολοι στην προσπαθεια...


ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## DINADESP

Γεια σας.Ξεκινησα διαιτα στις 6/6.Ημουν 96,5 κιλα.Ζυγιστηκα σημερα για να δω πως τα παω και ειμαι 95,3.Θα ζυγιστω επισημως τη Δευτερα.Χρειαζομαι την υποστηριξη σας,επειδη θελω να φτασω 65-70 κιλα.Οποτε εχω αρκετα να χασω ακομη.Πως μπορω να κανω τικερακι?

----------


## migg

μπραβο κοριτσια πολυ χαιρομαι..

dinadesp κανε κλικ σε ενα τικερακι απο μας ή στο δικο μου αν θες ,ακολουθα τις οδηγιες και θα σου βγαλει ενα κωδικο BBCODE..κανεις αντιγραφη,πας στο προφιλ σου και εκει που λεει υπογραφη το κανεις επικολληση..αποθηκευση και εισαι ετοιμη...καλη αρχη...

----------


## brazil

Σημερα Δευτερα 13/6... 77,9 ακομα!!! 
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι χαιρομαι που μετα απο μια εβδομαδα που εκανα πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και με διατροφη και κολυμβητηριο δεν εχασα γραμμαριο!! Αλλα τελοσπαντων! 
Θα ξαναγραψω τα κιλα μου την επομενη Δευτερα! Δεν θα ειναι ευκολη η διαδρομη απο οτι φαινεται!

----------


## konina

81 (- 0,9) επιτέλους...

----------


## karen1985

μπράβο konina..!! έρχεται το 7...!!!

107 εγώ πριν λίγο... έχω ξεχάσει πως είναι η ζυγαριά να κατεβαίνει και όχι να ανεβαίνει..!!

συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία ακόμα για τον μικρό μου στόχο στις 01/07...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα! ενω παρασκευη ειχα φτασει 87.9 μετα απο ενα τριημερο κρεπαλης! σηεμρα με δειχνει 88,500 αλλα και παλι πιο κατω απο οτι την δευτερα ,,,, 
απο σημερα παλι στο προγραμμα...

----------


## konina

καρεν σε ευχαριστω πολυ.... έχουμε και τα ιδια κιλα να χασουμε...24 η καθεμια μας.... οσο για την ζυγαρια δεν ειναι στο χερι της... κι αποτι βλεπω μια χαρα την εχεις παρει την κατιουσα...... ευχομαι να πιασεις πατο και να'μαι κι εγω μαζι σου να κανω παρεα!!!!!! :P:P...

----------


## konina

ζωιτσα χαιρομια που το βλεπεις ετσι, ασε που μπορει να ειναι πρηξιμο απο την αποτομη αλλαγη στη διατροφη σου.... ελπιζω να το χαρηκες και καλη επαναφορα...!!

----------


## hws_ed

67 kg... ευτυχία... γιατί είχε κολλήσει η ζυγαριά και ανέβηκε κιόλας ...
προφανώς ήταν πρήξιμο περιόδου...

αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει με τη λιπομέτρηση κλπ μεθαύριο.

Και άντε να δουμε πως θα φτάσουμε στον επόμενο στόχο: τα 65!

----------


## karen1985

> _Originally posted by konina_
> καρεν σε ευχαριστω πολυ.... έχουμε και τα ιδια κιλα να χασουμε...24 η καθεμια μας.... οσο για την ζυγαρια δεν ειναι στο χερι της... κι αποτι βλεπω μια χαρα την εχεις παρει την κατιουσα...... ευχομαι να πιασεις πατο και να'μαι κι εγω μαζι σου να κανω παρεα!!!!!! :P:P...


konina έτσι, εύχομαι να πιάσουμε πάτο παρεούλα!! λοοοοοοοολ

----------


## DINADESP

Mετα απο μια εβδομαδα διαιτας εχασα 1400 γραμμαρια και ειμαι τωρα 95.100.Ελπιζω την επομενη εβδομαδα να ειμαι ακομα πιο κατω.

----------


## konina

DINADESP συγχαρητηρια και καλωσηρθες στην παρέα μας

----------


## polinaki1983

τί είναι το BMR ?

----------


## rena75

BMR = basic metabolic rate....οι θερμίδες που χρειάζεται ο ργανισμός σου ίσα-ίσα για να επιτελέσει τις βασικές λειτουργίες του, χωρίς να κουνιέσαι


διόρθωση "- πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να παίρνετε για να χάσετε βάρος (BMR μείον 500 θερμίδες την ημέρα)"

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς!!!! Το έχω κιόλας συμπληρώσει!!!!

----------


## rena75

καλή επιτυχία polinaki!

----------


## rena75

συμπληρώνεις τη στήλη C. 
Δηλαδή το κελί C3. 
την επόμενη εβδομάδα, το C4

----------


## polinaki1983

Εκανα την βλακία και έβαλα όλες μου τις μετρήσεις, οι οπίες είναι πιο συχνές από βδομάδα και δεν μου αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα...... :Frown:

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα διαιτολογου σημερα !!! εχασα και αυτη την εβδομαδα 1+ κιλακι !!! τι χαραααααααααααα !!!
το 58 πλησιαζει ! αν ολα πανε καλα την επομενη εβδ θα βλεπω το 5 μπροστα ! αχ αχ αχ

----------


## rena75

μήπως είναι καλύτερα να βάζεις τις μετρήσεις της εβδομάδας μόνο; κι ας ζυγίζεσαι πιο συχνα...απλά για να μη σε αγχώνει η μέτρηση τόσο πολύ

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> ζυγισμα διαιτολογου σημερα !!! εχασα και αυτη την εβδομαδα 1+ κιλακι !!! τι χαραααααααααααα !!!
> το 58 πλησιαζει ! αν ολα πανε καλα την επομενη εβδ θα βλεπω το 5 μπροστα ! αχ αχ αχ


αγαπημένο το 5  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μάλλον θα το διορθώσω και θα βάζω μόνο εβδομαδιαίες. Εν το μεταξύ δεν ανέφερες ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν και το ύψος στη στήλη F για να υπολογίζετε σωστό το ΜΒΙ.

----------


## rena75

αχ καλέ ναι....έχεις δίκιο...το ξανα ανεβάζω (από τη χαρά μου το ξέχασα)
se ευχαριστώ



έφτιαξα ένα excel που κάθε εβδομάδα του βάζετε τα κιλά σας, και αυτό σας δείχνει

- πόσο χάσατε από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (σας βγάζει με κόκκινο όταν έχετε πάρει, και με πράσινο όταν έχετε χάσει)

- πόσο χάσατε από την αρχή της προσπάθειας (σας βγάζει με κόκκινο όταν έχετε πάρει, και με πράσινο όταν έχετε χάσει)

- πόσο είναι το ΒΜΙ σας ανά εβδομάδα

- πόσο είναι το ΒΜR σας ανά εβδομάδα

- πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να παίρνετε για να χάσετε βάρος (BMR μείον 500 θερμίδες την ημέρα)

- πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης χρειάζεστε ανάλογα με το βάρος σας

- σας δείχνε την πορεία σας με τα κιλά σε ένα γράφημα

ελπίζω να σας βοηθήσει

μπορείτε να μπείτε και να "πειράξετε" τους υπολογισμούς κατά βούληση 


Οδηγίες: γράψτε το ύψος σας σε εκατοστά στο F1, και τα κιλά σας στο C4

----------


## polinaki1983

Ρενα, να κανω μια ίσως ηλίθια ερώτηση? τα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης πως τα μετράμε? Εννοώ παίρνουμε πχ 1 κομμάτι κοτόπουλο που είναι 100 γρ το βάρος του, και λέμε είναι 100 γρ πρωτείνης? Η καμία σχέση? Ξέρω ηλίθια τελείως ερώτηση αλλά το είχα σαν απωρεία εδώ και μέρες.

----------


## rena75

όχι, τα 100 γρ κοτόπουλου δεν ισοδυναμουν με 100 γρ, αλλά με 25 γρ πρωτεινης (γιατί δεν αποτελείται από 100% πρωτεινη). για παράδειγμα...

Πρωτεΐνες υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε πρωτεΐνες των τροφίμων (σε γραμμάρια)
Αυγά (1 μεσαίου μεγέθους) 6
Γάλα (1 ποτήρι) 19
Σόγιας Γάλα Plain (200 ml) 6
Tofu (100 g) 8
Γιαούρτι με χαμηλά λιπαρά (Πεδιάδα) 150g 8
Ψάρια (Cod Φιλέτα 100g ή 3,5 ουγγιές) 21
Τυρί Cheddar 100g (3,5 ουγγιές) 25
Roast Beef (100g ή 3,5 ουγγιές) 28
Ψητό κοτόπουλο (100g) 25
ʼλλα είδη κρέατος (100g ή 3,5 ουγγιές) 25
Λουκάνικα (100g ή 3,5 ουγκιά) 12
Μπέικον (100g ή 3,5 ουγκιά) 25
Ζαμπόν (100g ή 3,5 ουγκιά) 18
Μπιφτέκια - ψυγεία μέσου τύπου (100g) 20
Corned beef (100g ή 3,5 ουγκιά) 26
Γεύμα με βάση το κρέας (100g ή 3,5 ουγκιά) 13
Κρέας Επικόλληση (100g ή 3,5 ουγκιά) 15
Λεύκωμα αυγού, αποξηραμένα (100g) 79-95
Γενειοφόρος θηραμάτων φώκιας, ξηραίνονται με αέρα (100g) 82.6
Πρωτεΐνη σόγιας απομόνωση (100g) 80
Πρωτεΐνης ορού απομόνωση (100g) 79.5
Whitefish, καπνιστά, αποξηραμένα (100g) 67
Σόγια, ξηρό, ψητό (100g) 39.6
Τυρί, παρμεζάνα, τριμμένο (100g) 38.5
Χοιρινό, θεραπεύεται, μπέικον, μαγειρεμένο, στο τηγάνι (100g) 38.3
Σολομός, βασιλιάς ή Chinook, καπνιστά, brined (100g) 39.9
Φυστικοβούτυρο (15ml) 7
Μπρόκολο (80 γραμμάρια) 2
Αμύγδαλα (1 / 4 φλιτζανιού) 8
Αραχίδες (1 / 4 φλιτζανιού) 9
Κάσιους (1 / 4 φλιτζανιού) 5

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!!! Θα εκτυπώσω τον πείνακα να τον έχω. Πάντος παίζει και να μην φτάνω την απαιτούμενη πρωτείνη ανά μέρα. Θα το ψάξω!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by rena75_
> αχ καλέ ναι....έχεις δίκιο...το ξανα ανεβάζω (από τη χαρά μου το ξέχασα)
> se ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> 
> έφτιαξα ένα excel που κάθε εβδομάδα του βάζετε τα κιλά σας, και αυτό σας δείχνει
> 
> - πόσο χάσατε από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (σας βγάζει με κόκκινο όταν έχετε πάρει, και με πράσινο όταν έχετε χάσει)
> ...


θα το χρησιμοποιω και εγω ευχαριστω!! μου αρεσει που εχει και γραφημα και θα δειχνει την πορεια των κιλων!!! :thumbup: :starhit:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

που θα μπορουσα να βρω ενα πληρη πινακα με τις πρωτεινες απο ολα τα τροφιμα? ας πουμε το γιαουρτακι 0% που εφαγα για πρωι με ενα κριτσινι ποσες πρωτεινες ειναι? α και ενα φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο

----------


## rena75

zwhtsa, στη συσκευασία των τροφίμων αναγράφεται το ποσοστό των πρωτεινών που περιέχουν....αν ψάξεις στο google, κάτι θα βρεις κι εκεί

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!!! Θα εκτυπώσω τον πείνακα να τον έχω. Πάντος παίζει και να μην φτάνω την απαιτούμενη πρωτείνη ανά μέρα. Θα το ψάξω!


πολινακι μου ο γιατρός δεν σου έχει πει πόσες πρωτείνες την ημέρα πρέπει να παίρνεις?εμένα μου έχει δώσει ένα πινακάκι με όσα πρέπει να φάω τον πρώτο μήνα (σαν πρότυπο) και αν παραλείψω κάτι πάντα ελέγχω κυρίως τα γαλακτοκομικά πόσες πρωτείνες έχουν για να ξέρω πόσο παραπάνψ πρέπει να φάω ! η γιατρός που πήγες τώρα δεν σου είπε τίποτα για πρωτείνες?αν σου έδωσε συγεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο (δεν θυμάμαι τι μου είχες πει) λογικά θα έχει υπολογίσει τις πρωτείνες και θα είσαι καλυμένη αν τρώς όσα σου λέει

----------


## konina

τα συσκευασμενα τροφιμα γραφουν πανω εκτος απο θερμιδες και πρωτεινες, οποτε υπολογιζεις αναλογα....στα μη συσκευασμενα ειναι το θεμα....

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> που θα μπορουσα να βρω ενα πληρη πινακα με τις πρωτεινες απο ολα τα τροφιμα? ας πουμε το γιαουρτακι 0% που εφαγα για πρωι με ενα κριτσινι ποσες πρωτεινες ειναι? α και ενα φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο


τα γιαουρτάκια ανάλογα με την εταιρεία που είναι διαφέρουν και οι πρωτείνες τους (αυτό το ανακάλυψα τις τελευταίες ημέρες που έψαχνα να βρω τι γιαούρτι θα τρώω)πάντα πίστευα πως το γιαουρτάκι πάνω κάτω είναι το ίδιο ότι μάρκα και αν είναι αλλά διαπίστωσα μέχρι και 2,5γρ πρωτείνης διαφορά ανά 100 γρ .Φαντάσου συγεκριμένο γιαουρτάκι πλήρες έχει 7,8/100γρ και το ίδιο με 2% έχει 9,9/100γρ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!!! Θα εκτυπώσω τον πείνακα να τον έχω. Πάντος παίζει και να μην φτάνω την απαιτούμενη πρωτείνη ανά μέρα. Θα το ψάξω!
> 
> 
> πολινακι μου ο γιατρός δεν σου έχει πει πόσες πρωτείνες την ημέρα πρέπει να παίρνεις?εμένα μου έχει δώσει ένα πινακάκι με όσα πρέπει να φάω τον πρώτο μήνα (σαν πρότυπο) και αν παραλείψω κάτι πάντα ελέγχω κυρίως τα γαλακτοκομικά πόσες πρωτείνες έχουν για να ξέρω πόσο παραπάνψ πρέπει να φάω ! η γιατρός που πήγες τώρα δεν σου είπε τίποτα για πρωτείνες?αν σου έδωσε συγεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο (δεν θυμάμαι τι μου είχες πει) λογικά θα έχει υπολογίσει τις πρωτείνες και θα είσαι καλυμένη αν τρώς όσα σου λέει


Αγγελουδάκι μου ο γιατρός μου μαζί με την διατροφολόγο στις 22 του μήνα που θα πάω θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής και κατά πόσον παίρνω όσες πρωτείνες πρέπει ή αν θα πάρω συμπλήρωμα. Μίλησα τηλεφωνικός με την διατροφολόγο του νοσοκομείου γιατί δεν άντεχα να περιμένω μέχρι να πάω και μου το είπε αυτό. Γιαυτό και γράφω κάτω το τί τρώω ακριβώς σε γραμμάρια από σήμερα. 

Η διατροφολόγος που πήγα την περασμένη βδομάδα ναι μου έδωσε διατροφή, που όμως δεν μπορώ με καμία δύναμη να φάω όλα όσα λέει, και δεν πρόκειτε να πιέσω το στομάχι μου για να το κάνω. Πχ σήμερα μου είχε 70 γρ μπιφτέκι, 2 κομματάκια κολοκύθι, 1 αγγουράκι και 1 ντομάτα. Πως θα τα έτρωγα όλα αυτά? Εφαγα 57-58 γρ μπιφτέκι (κάπου τόσο ήταν το πρωί που το ζύγισα) και σχεδόν μισή ντοματούλα. δηλαδή αντε να βγήκαν μαζί 70 γρ. Και αυτά μέσα σε 45 λεπτά. Δεν μπορώ περισσότερο. 

Μια βδομάδα έμεινε να παώ στον γιατρο μου και θα δούμε τί θα πει. 

για να καταλάβεις τελείωσα το φαγητό μου στις 13:30 και τώρα σχεδόν μιάμιση ώρα μετά ήπια 2 γουλιές νερό (που συνήθως πίνω 4-4μιση άνετα) και με έπιασε φοβερός πόνος....

----------


## aggeloydaki

τότε ίσως να χρειάζεται να παίρνεις κάποιο συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινικό,είτε σαν ρόφημα είτε σε σκόνη!ϊσως η διαιτολόγος έπρεπε να σου δώσει όχι τόσο λαχανικά σαν συμπλήρωμα στο φαγητό σου αλλά τυρί ή γιαούρτι?δεν σου είναι πιο ελαφρύ ας πούμε το γιαούρτι από το κρέας?ή από το να φας και το κρέας και τα λαχανικά αλλά ένα κομματάκι τυρί? (σόρρυ αν είμαστε οφ τόπικ)

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> τότε ίσως να χρειάζεται να παίρνεις κάποιο συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινικό,είτε σαν ρόφημα είτε σε σκόνη!ϊσως η διαιτολόγος έπρεπε να σου δώσει όχι τόσο λαχανικά σαν συμπλήρωμα στο φαγητό σου αλλά τυρί ή γιαούρτι?δεν σου είναι πιο ελαφρύ ας πούμε το γιαούρτι από το κρέας?ή από το να φας και το κρέας και τα λαχανικά αλλά ένα κομματάκι τυρί? (σόρρυ αν είμαστε οφ τόπικ)


Αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς να μου έβαζε το μπιφτέκι με γιαούρτι πχ ή με τυρί αντί με λαχανικά? Αν εννοείς αυτό απαγορεύετε ο συνδιασμός κρέατος με γαλακτοκομικό προιόν και έτσι δεν γίνετε να το έχω έτσι.

----------


## migg

καλημερα παιδια.....

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99 
16-6 98,9 δεν εβαζα δεκαδικα αλλα τελικα πρεπει....

ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΛΕΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ..ΒΟΗΘ ΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## sourkouna

migg μου αν φας για καποιες μερες μονο πρωτεινη δεν θα ξεκολλησεις?Να κανεις 5μερες πχ την 1τη φαση(αν δεν κανω λαθος κανεις dukan)

----------


## migg

επειδη δεν μου αρεσουν τα λαχανικα η διατροφη μου ειναι πρωτεινικη κυριως...το πολυ δυο φορες την εβδομαδα να φαω δυο φετες ντοματα...δεν το παω δηλαδη 1 μερα PP και 1 μερα PV...συνηθως κανω 6 μερες PP και μια μερα PV

----------


## sourkouna

Ισως να ναι απο αυτο.Σε τετοιες διαιτες νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανουμε ολες τις φασεις οπως εχουν.Δοκιμασε να βαλεις λιγα λαχανικα ακομη.Ισως παλι να κουραστηκε καπως ο οργανισμος σου και να κολλησε λιγο.

----------


## filipparas

Δεν είναι στο χέρι του migg, θα ξεκολήσεις σύντομα, ακόμα και με το κόλλημα χάνεις συνεχώς και αυτό είναι σημαντικό. Δε θέλω πανικούς και βιασύνες, τέλεια σου πάει μέχρι τώρα. Λίγη υπομονη και θα επανέλθεις στους ρυθμούς σου.

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω παιδια...το καλο ειναι οτι ΑΚΟΜΑ εχω δυναμη...θα βαλω λιγα λαχανικα και βλεπουμε....απο το στομα σου φιλιππε και στου θεου-ζυγαριας τ αυτι..χαχαχαχα θα την σπασω την π....να δεν γλυτωνει...

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)

Ευχάριστη έκπληξη, πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα.

----------


## migg

οοοοοοοοοοοοοολε.... μπραβο ρε φιλιππε...και λεω μπραβο γιατι δεν εχεις κολλησει σε καμια διατροφη οπως οι περισσοτεροι απο μας αλλα τρως απο ολα...μπραβο.....εγω δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω με τιποτα...

----------


## xristinakalb

πφφ ειμαι να σκασω.. την περασμενη εβδ ημουν 60.7 και σημερα με δειχνει 61.4 !!! οχι μονο δεν εχασα, παρολο που η διαιτολογος μου μειωσε τις θερμιδες, αλλα με δειχνει κ ενα κιλο πανω... :question: εχω καθυστερηση βεβαια, 8 μερες.. αλλα 2 κιλα πανω ????

----------


## aggeloydaki

Χριστίνα μου μην αγχώνεσαι τόσο!άσε που από τις φώτο σου που είδα χτες βρε αν πας 55 θα μείνεις μόνο κόκκαλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## xristinakalb

αγχωνομαι γιατι με ρουχα μια χαρα ειμαι... αλλα με μαγιο ??? εχω κοιλιτσα.. ολα τα αλλα δν με ενοχλουν, μια χαρα ειμαι ! αλλα αυτη η ριμαδοκοιλια δν φευγει με τπτ !!!!!!!!!! αυτο σκεφτομουν κ γω..πως πετανε τα κοκκαλα μου στους ωμους και την πλατη.. αλλα πρεπει να φυγει η κοιλιτσα.... πφφφ

----------


## aggeloydaki

ίσως για να φύγει η κοιλίτσα θέλει πολύ γυμναστική και όχι λιγότερα κιλά!!!σκέψου αν τώρα πετάνε τα κόκκαλα μετά πως θα φαίνονται??

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Σημερα Δευτερα 13/6... 77,9 ακομα!!! 
> Δεν μπορω να πω οτι χαιρομαι που μετα απο μια εβδομαδα που εκανα πολυ καλη προσπαθεια και με διατροφη και κολυμβητηριο δεν εχασα γραμμαριο!! Αλλα τελοσπαντων! 
> Θα ξαναγραψω τα κιλα μου την επομενη Δευτερα! Δεν θα ειναι ευκολη η διαδρομη απο οτι φαινεται!


Καλα πλακα μου κανει η ζυγαρια! Σημερα Δευτερα 20/6... παλι 77,9!!!!

----------


## migg

σε καταλαβαινω..μια απο τα ιδια..πως γινεται ρε συ ακριβως στα ιδια γραμμαρια?την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω...

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by migg_
> οοοοοοοοοοοοοολε.... μπραβο ρε φιλιππε...και λεω μπραβο γιατι δεν εχεις κολλησει σε καμια διατροφη οπως οι περισσοτεροι απο μας αλλα τρως απο ολα...μπραβο.....εγω δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω με τιποτα...


Έχω αποκλείσει πολλά πράγματα κι εγώ, μη νομίζεις... εγώ πάλι δε θα μπορούσα να κάνω προγράμματα τύπου ʼτκινς και Ντούκαν όπως εσύ με τίποτα, νιώθω λίγο πιο ελεύθερος με τις θερμίδες...

@Χριστίνα: Μη τρελαίνεσαι, ψυχραιμία. Βγες παραλία να καταπλήξεις τα πλήθη και να γυμναστείς ταυτόχρονα

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by migg_
> οοοοοοοοοοοοοολε.... μπραβο ρε φιλιππε...και λεω μπραβο γιατι δεν εχεις κολλησει σε καμια διατροφη οπως οι περισσοτεροι απο μας αλλα τρως απο ολα...μπραβο.....εγω δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω με τιποτα...
> 
> 
> ...


χριστινα συμφωνωωωωωωωωωω...φιλιππε, δυστυχως η ελευθερια δεν μου κανει καλο..πρεπει να νοιωθω αλυσοδεμενη..χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## karen1985

107.5 σήμερα αλλά ήμουν αδιάθετη όλη τη βδομάδα και την έβγαλα σπίτι, ούτε γυμναστική ούτε θάλασσα...

πείσμωσα ακόμα περισσότερο σήμερα.. πάω γερά για τον μικρό μου στόχος μέχρι τέλος του μήνα...  :Smile:

----------


## konina

επιτελους........... 79,7!!!!!!!!!:roll: γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> πφφ ειμαι να σκασω.. την περασμενη εβδ ημουν 60.7 και σημερα με δειχνει 61.4 !!! οχι μονο δεν εχασα, παρολο που η διαιτολογος μου μειωσε τις θερμιδες, αλλα με δειχνει κ ενα κιλο πανω... :question: εχω καθυστερηση βεβαια, 8 μερες.. αλλα 2 κιλα πανω ????


οταν περιμενεις περιοδο μπορει να σε δειξει κ 2,5 κιλα πανω!
μην αγχωνεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## migg

μπραβο κονινα...Keep on...καρεν εδω παλευουμε ολοι μαζι..κουραγιο και δυναμη...

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα διαιτολογου σημερα και ενω θα επρεπε να εχω χασει 1 κιλο και να ειμαι 59.800 ημουν 61.400 !!! Η ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ! βεβαια η διαιτολογος μου ειπε πως ειναι λογω της καθυστερησης ( 10 μερες ) αλλα και παλι ειναι απογοητευτικο....... πφφφ :barfy:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)


Αποφάσισα ότι θα προσπαθίσω να μην ξαναζυγιστώ μέχρι το επόμενο ραντεβού στην διαιτολόγο και να αφοσιοθώ πιο πολύ στο διατροφολόγιο μου παρά στην ζυγαριά. Ελπίζω να το αντέξω λοιπόν.

----------


## migg

μπραβο πωλινακι αργα και σταθερα....

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9 
23-6 98 ακριβως...-900(κατι ειναι)

----------


## who is who

migg μπαινω καιρο εδω στο φορουμ και πραγματικα ηθελα να σου πω οτι σε θαυμαζω...συγχαρητηρια για αυτο που εχεις καταφερει μεχρι σημερα ειλικρινα..μπραβοο

----------


## migg

σε ευχαριστω κουκλα μου να σαι καλα...εχουν αρχισει ολοι και μου λενε οτι εχω αδυνατισει πολυ και με ρωτανε αν εκοψα το στομαχι μου...τους φαινεται απιστευτο μονο με διαιτα.. ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι για να τα καταφερω λεω στον εαυτο μου σκεψου οτι εχεις κανει εγχειρηση και δεν μπορεις να φας....και εσυ μια χαρα πας απο οτι βλεπω...

----------


## filipparas

Πολύ ωραία!!! Ξαναεπιταχύνει η αμαξοστοιχία και θα τα πάρει όλα τα παλιόκιλα και θα τα σηκώσει στο διάβα της!!! Μπράβο migg!!!:thumbup:

who is who, όντως πολύ καλά πας!!! Είσαι όμως αθόρυβη και μας ξεφεύγεις :Smile:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω φιλιπ....:-))

----------


## who is who

:Smile:  ευχαριστω παιδια...να στε καλα,,,
φιλλιπαρα δεν ειμαι αθορυβη,,,ισως λιγο ντροπαλη..απο την αλλη δεν κανω καποια συγκεκριμενη διαιτα ουτε εχω βαλει συγκεκριμενους στοχους οποτε δεν μπορω να γραψω πολλα 
η μαλλον να το θεσω καλυτερα ο στοχος μου καθημερινα ειναι στο να κανω μια σωστη διατροφη και τα κιλα να ειναι το αποτελεσμα αυτης της προσπαθειας τιποτα αλλο,,,
κατα τα αλλα δεν με αγχωνει πλεον η ζυγαρια,,μαλλον αυτος ειναι ο δικος μου τροπος λειτουργιας γιατι παλιοτερα με διαιτες τα ειχα χασει τα κιλα και τα ξαναπηρα 

υγ,,καλα ειδα τις φωτο σε αλλο τοπικ,,πραγματικα κρεμασα σαγονι,,μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια ,,μην χανετε ποτε το κουραγιο σας

----------


## migg

αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο που κανεις..να κανεις μια σωστη διατροφη και να τρως απο ολα...δυστυχως εγω δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω αυτο...το χω κανει και παρασυρομαι....το προγραμμα και η αυστηροτητα με βοηθαει καλυτερα..

----------


## rena75

@@@%%%^^%%
γ@μ@τ@!!!!!
δε μπορώ με την καμία να μπω σε πρόγραμμα; για όνομα!
από 66 πήγα 66.5...και σιγά τη δικαιολογία που έχω! πήγα ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό, και είχε φανταστικά φαγητά, που δε βρίσκεις στην Ελλάδα τόσο εύκολα...κλαψ!

ρε σεις, ντρέπομαι λίγο, γιατί εσείς είστε σωστοί/ές με το στόχο σας και το προσπαθείτε, ενώ εγώ αρμενίζω

----------


## migg

ε οχι δεν ειμαστε και 100% σωστοι...(μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου)..κανουμε και ατασθαλιες απλα μετα συνεχιζουμε λες και δνε τρεχει τιποτα....ανθρωποι ειμαστε....

----------


## filipparas

100% σωστοί σε τι ρε παιδιά; Εγώ κάθε μέρα οτι τύχει, κανένα απολύτως πρόγραμμα...

Πίστεψε με Ρένα, αν με το καλό φτάσω κάποια στιγμή φτάσω να προσπαθώ να χάσω τα τελευταία κιλά όπως εσύ, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα χάσω με το τρόπο που λειτουργώ τώρα...

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by rena75_
> @@@%%%^^%%
> γ@μ@τ@!!!!!
> δε μπορώ με την καμία να μπω σε πρόγραμμα; για όνομα!
> από 66 πήγα 66.5...και σιγά τη δικαιολογία που έχω! πήγα ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό, και είχε φανταστικά φαγητά, που δε βρίσκεις στην Ελλάδα τόσο εύκολα...κλαψ!
> 
> ρε σεις, ντρέπομαι λίγο, γιατί εσείς είστε σωστοί/ές με το στόχο σας και το προσπαθείτε, ενώ εγώ αρμενίζω


ρενα μου ολοι μας εδω κανουμε τις παρασπονδιες μας... απλα προσπαθουμε να της ελεγχουμε.... κ πιστεψε με το 0,5 κιλο διορθωνεται.... την εμπειρια ομως του να χαρεις μια ξενη κουζινα θα την εχανες και δεν θα μπορουσες να την ξαναζησεις.... ελπιζω να περασες τελεια, και περιμενουμε ιδεες για συνταγες...  :Wink:

----------


## migg

και εγω ειχα παει εξωτερικο και την χαλασα για μια βδομαδα..δεν ειναι και η καταστροφη...το θεμα ειναι να την συνεχιζεις και οχι να σε παιρνει απο κατω ψυχολογικα και να τα παρατας...φιλια και καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## filipparas

Ε ναι, κι εγώ είχα πάει Κύπρο και τα ξεφτύλισα όλα, και χωρίς τύψεις φυσικά... στερούμαστε κάποια πράγματα στη καθημερινότητα μας, δε πειράζει να απολαύσουμε λίγο παραπάνω ένα ταξίδι ή μια έξοδο.

----------


## rena75

να 'στε καλά βρε παιδιά.  :Smile: 
ναι, αυτή τη χαζομάρα κάνω: όταν κάνω ατασταλία, με παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα και σκέφτομαι "τι @#%$#@ που είμαι! αφού το χάλασα χτες, ας συνεχίσω να το χαλάω"
πρέπει να αλλάξω νοοτροπία

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by rena75_
> να 'στε καλά βρε παιδιά. 
> ναι, αυτή τη χαζομάρα κάνω: όταν κάνω ατασταλία, με παίρνει η κάτω βόλτα και σκέφτομαι "τι @#%$#@ που είμαι! αφού το χάλασα χτες, ας συνεχίσω να το χαλάω"
> πρέπει να αλλάξω νοοτροπία


η νοοτροπια αυτη μου εκανε σαμποταζ 2 χρονια τωρα.... κ εννοειται οτι αξιζε να την χαλασεις τη διαιτα για αυτο το λογο... αλλα κ να μην αξιζε, το θεμα ειναι απο δω κ επειτα τι κανεις....

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8

OK, καλά είναι. Έπρεπε όμως καλύτερα, οι βλακείες πληρώνονται.

----------


## karen1985

Καλημέρα, καλή εβδομάδα και καλή δύναμη σ' όλους μας..!!

Ήμουν πολύ περίεργη για το σημερινό ζύγισμα γιατί ήταν μια μέτρια εβδομάδα..

Παρ' όλα αυτά 106.5 σήμερα και πολύ ευχαριστημένη αλλά θέλω λίγο να φορτσάρω αυτήν την εβδομάδα για να πιάσω το στόχο μου..

@φίλιππε το σημαντικό είναι ότι βλέπεις τόσο καιρό μόνο - .. well done  :Smile:

----------


## konina

79.5 (- 0.2) για τα δεδομενα μου ειναι καλα αφου είμαι πριν την περιοδο και την παρασκευη το ριξα στα γλυκα.... 1650 θερμιδες κυριως γλυκα.... οπως λεει κ ο φιλιππος τα λαθη πληρωνονται..... αν κ ο ιδιος δεν θα επρεπε να μιλαει, αφου εχει συμμαχο εναν σουπερ ουαου μεταβολισμο.... :cool2: περα απο την πλακα τωρα φιλιππε συγχαρητηρια.... συνεχισε ετσι και καλοριζικο το νεο σπιτι...
karen συγχαρητηρια κ σε σενα....συντομα θα δεις διψηφιο...

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Κάρεν, πολύ καλά πας... το διψήφιο είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου!!!

Κonina μου a loss is always a loss, σίγουρα η επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα έχεις ξεμπερδέψει και με τα γυναικολογικά θα είναι πολύ καλύτερη!!! Το σπίτι πολύ μεγάλο ρε γμτ... θα το συνηθίσω γρήγορα ελπίζω.

Πετάει η ομάδα!!!

----------


## migg

μπραβο παιδια..ακομα και με τις παρασπονδιες συνεχιζουμε..σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα στο προγραμμα...ετσι θα τα καταφερουμε..φιλια...

----------


## hws_ed

69.0 μετά από υπερφαγικό χθες.

----------


## gkate

Λοιπον το εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα -1300 :roll::roll:

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα σημερα και ακρως απογοητευτικο.. πριν 2 εβδ 60,700.. πριν 1 εβδ με καθυστερηση 61,400 και σημερα 60,200 ! δλδ σε 2 εβδομαδες μισο κιλο ???? κ η διαιτολογος μ εχει χαμηλωσει και τις θερμιδες για να τελειωνω... πφφφφφφφ κατι δεν παει καλα ! :thumbdown:

----------


## filipparas

Έλα Χριστίνα, 1,200 έχασες αυτή την εβδομάδα, 2% του βάρους σου, πόσο να χάσεις πια;

Νομίζω οτι είσαι τουλάιχστον υπερβολική. Η διαιτολόγος τι λέει;

----------


## xristinakalb

oxi den exasa toso..... eixa katakratisi kai apo 60.700 se mia evd piga 61.400 ! k tr meta apo mia evdomada eimai 60.200 ! tha eprepe na eimai 58,700 ! :/ :/ :/

----------


## filipparas

Eμένα ακόμα μου φαίνεται οτι υπερβάλλεις, είναι πολύ να χάνεις ενα κιλό την εβδομάδα στο βάρος σου, εδώ με το ζόρι το πετυχαίνουμε άλλοι που είμαστε στα διπλάσια κιλά...

Anyway, όπως πάντα λέω a loss is always a loss και θα έπρεπε να είναι λόγος χαράς και οχι πανικού, μη τρελαίνεσαι. Ειδικά για σένα που είσαι και κορμάρα ισχύει ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## xristinakalb

πφφφφ σε ευχαριστω φιλιππαρα αλλα δεν ειμαι κορμαρα... η κοιλιτσα ειναι λες και ειμαι 4 μηνων εγκυος ! και ειδικα τωρα π ειναι κ καλοκαιρι νιωθω πολυ αβολα... θελω να φτασω επιτελους τα 55 να τελειωνω.. εχω κλεισει 1 χρονο ++ στη διαιτα........ :no:

----------


## polinaki1983

Χριστινάκι μου δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά μου θυμίζεις πολύ την ξαδέλφη μου, η οποία είναι 1.68, και ενώ είχε κορμάρα στα 60 κιλά και απλά λίγη κιλίτσα, έλεγε ότι ακριβώς και εσύ. Αποτέλεσμα? Τώρα είναι στα 48, κατηγορία ανορεξικής, αλλά η κοιλιά κοιλιά... Ασε που κατέστρεψε όλο της το σώμα

----------


## xristinakalb

πολινακι μην μου λες τετοια και με απογοητευεις.......... ειμαι που ειμαι μεσα στην στεναχωρια σημερα.. εγω ειπα στον εαυτο μου μεχρι 55 ! αν και στα 55 η κοιλια δεν φυγει δεν εχει αλλο !! θα μεινω με την κοιλια και θα σκαω μονη μου ! δεν θα μεινω και κοκκαλο για μια ριμαδοκοιλια.....! :lol:

αλλα το ιδανικο μου ειναι 58.. τουλαχιστον να φτασω αυτο ! αυριο θα παω στη διαιτολογο να δουμε τι γινετε  :Stick Out Tongue: ost:

----------


## polinaki1983

Γυμνάζεσε? Νομίζω πως η γυμναστική θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά καλή μου στο να συμμαζέψεις την κοιλιά που σε ενοχλεί. Ξέρεις, είναι ωραίο μια κοπέλλα να έχει λίγο μουτάκι, λίγο κωλαράκι, κατά την δικιά μου άποψη πάντα. Μην τα χάσεις αυτά απλά για μια κοιλίτσα!!!

----------


## xristinakalb

ναι ναι ! γυμναζομαι 4 φορες την εβδομαδα σε γυμναστηριο........ κ ειμαι παντα πιστη, ακομα και μετα την παραλια εκει εγω ! με εχουν παρει στο δουλεμα και οι γυμναστες !!! φαντασου........! και γω παντως αυτης της αποψης ειμαι ! να ειμαστε ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ, οχι κρεμαστρες !  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τότε απόλαυσε το κορμάκι σου, τις παραλίες σου, το καλοκαιράκι σου γενικός, και θα δεις πως όταν ξεανχωθείς όλα θα γίνουν όπως πρέπει!

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98 
30-6 97.3

----------


## filipparas

Εύγε migg, αργά αλλά σταθερά θα την πάρουμε τη πόλη!!! 

Μπορεί και να έχεις κάνει κατακράτηση δακρυγόνων:wink1::wink1:

----------


## migg

XAXAXAXAXA τετοιο τρεξιμο και αγχος να το κιλο κατω...πρεπει να το καθιερωσω...αντε και στα δικα σου...

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by migg_
> 6-1 130 κιλα
> 13-1 125 κιλα
> 20-1 122 κιλα
> 27-1 120 κιλα
> 3-2 118 κιλα
> 9-2 117 κιλα
> 17-2 116 κιλα
> 24-2 115 κιλα
> ...





Μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστωωωωωω..καλη συνεχεια να εχουμε...

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2

ΟΚ και αυτή την εβδομάδα νομίζω, πάμε γι΄άλλα

----------


## karen1985

επίσημο ζύγισμα σήμερα και 105 λοιπόν... πολύ ευχαριστημένη αυτήν την εβδομάδα  :Smile: 

φίλιππε συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος θηρίο..!! (με την καινούρια έννοια του θηρίου που έμεινε μισός, χιχι..)

----------


## konina

σημερα 79,1 (-0,4).... 
βεβαια νομιζω οτι ειναι καλα αν σκεφτω οτι τις προηγουμενες 2 εβδομαδες ηθελα να φαω το συμπαν κ ναι μεν εμενα κοντα στις 1200 θερμιδες (τις περισσοτερες φορες), αλλα και τα γλυκα μου τα ειχα κ τις μπυρες μου κ τις πατατες τις τηγανητες με αποτελεσμα να μειωσω τα φρουτα κ τις σαλατες για να τα αντισταθμισω.... ευελπιστω οτι τωρα που τα γυναικολογικα μου ηρθαν σε ισορροπια θα ερθει κ η διατροφη μου...

καρεν και φιλιππε συγχαρητηρια... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 

Αν και δεν είναι επίσημο, γιατί θέλω το επόμενο επίσημο ζύγισμα να είναι και πάλι στην διαιτολόγο (γιαυτό και δεν αλλάζω τικεράκι) το καταγράφω εδώ απλά για δικούς μου σκοπούς.

----------


## migg

πωλινακι,καρεν και κονινα ,ΦΙΛΙΠΠΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ,μπραβο ρε παιδια....τελεια...αντε να παιρνουμε κουραγιο......

----------


## filipparas

Eυχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!

Μπράβο Πωλίνα, Κονίνα, Κάρεν!!! Keep walking!!!

----------


## xristinakalb

αυριο ειναι η μερα ζυγισματος ! αλλα δεν τολμαω να ζυγιστω ουτε σπιτι ουτε στη διαιτολογο.. αυτη την εβδ τεταρτη-πεμπτη εκανα τρελα υπερφαγικα με ψωμι-βουτυρο-νουτελα-τυροπιτες κλπ ! οποτε αστο καλυτερα.. θα πληγωθω και δεν το θελω ! απο παρασκευη συνεχιζω το προγραμμα μου ¨κοβοντας" 100 θερμ καθε μερα απο ψωμι.. οποτε παρασκευη ζυγισμα και ελπιζουμε................ ! :Mad:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> αυριο ειναι η μερα ζυγισματος ! αλλα δεν τολμαω να ζυγιστω ουτε σπιτι ουτε στη διαιτολογο.. αυτη την εβδ τεταρτη-πεμπτη εκανα τρελα υπερφαγικα με ψωμι-βουτυρο-νουτελα-τυροπιτες κλπ ! οποτε αστο καλυτερα.. θα πληγωθω και δεν το θελω ! απο παρασκευη συνεχιζω το προγραμμα μου ¨κοβοντας" 100 θερμ καθε μερα απο ψωμι.. οποτε παρασκευη ζυγισμα και ελπιζουμε................ !


αυτη τη νουτελα γτ την βαζεις σπιτι σου μου λες????  :Wink: 
εγω θα ελεγα για ενα διαστημα να εχεις σπιτι μονο οσα πρεπει να τρως στη διαιτα.... ετσι θα μειωσεις τις πιθανοτητες για υπερφαγικα κ αν οχι θα μειωσεις τουλαχιστον την ενταση τους.... οποτε θα χανεις κιλα κξ μολις το δεις αυτο θα παρεις τα πανω σου κ θα αποφευγεις τα υπερφαγικα συνειδητα πλεον....

----------


## xristinakalb

δυστυχως αυτο κανω.. οχι μονο εχω μονο οσα λεει η διαιτα.. αλλα ειναι κ ακριβως οσα γραμ μου χρειαζεται για να κανω την εβδομαδα μου...! αλλα οταν με πιασει η κριση, παω στο σουπερ μαρκετ και παιρνω οοοοοο,τι βρω ! γι αυτο δεν μπορω να κανω κατι.. εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω να με συγκρατισω..........:grind:

----------


## konina

αν κανεις πολλες βολτες στο σουπερ κ το ξανασκεφτεσαι....εγω πολλες φορε παιρνω πραγματα που πριν φτασω στο ταμειο το μετανιωνω κ τα επιστρεφω....

----------


## xristinakalb

μπαααα....δυστυχως τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα.. οταν με πιανει η λυσσα δεν με σταματαει τπτ ! ειμαι σαν υπνοτισμενη... θελω να φαω εκεινη τη στιγμη τα πααααντα ! :/ Eυτυχως πλεον δεν με πιανει συχνα... ειχα να κανω υπερφαγικο 1 1/2 μηνα ! τουλαχιστον εγω το ευχαριστηθηκα ! ..η ζυγαρια μου απ την αλλη καθολου :exclamation:

----------


## break

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ υπερφαγικού κ βουλιμικού επεισοδίου? 
 :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## migg

απο οτι ξερω με τις λιγες γνωσεις μετα το βουλιμικο προκαλειτε εμετος...ενω στο υπερφαγικο οχι...

----------


## O.k.

Καιρό έχω να γράψω....κατάφερα να χάσω 10 κιλά από αρχές Γενάρη έως σήμερα απλά κόβοντας εντελώς τα γλυκά και είμαι πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου

----------


## ria_ed

O.k. :thumbup: bravo !!!

----------


## konina

βουλιμικο επεισοδιο= υπερφαγικο με συνοδεια συνηθως εμετου σπανιοτερα βαριων καθαρτικων

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by ria_
> O.k. :thumbup: bravo !!!


Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω! Τα υπόλοιπα 6 να δω πως θα φύγουν που έχω κολλήσει....

----------


## migg

μπραβο οκ..καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by migg_
> μπραβο οκ..καλη συνεχεια..


Ευχαριστώ πάααααααααααααααρα πολύ

----------


## break

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

Όλη μέρα είμαι κυρία στη δοατροφή κ αργά το βράδυ με πιάνει μια λύσσα που κατεβάζω ότι βρώ μπροστά μου κυρίως όμως θέλω γλυκά :flaming: :flaming: :flaming:

π.χ εχθές το βράδυ αφού έφαγα το γιαουρτάκι με τις φρυγανιές κ το φρούτο εεεεεεεε μετά τι μ' έπιασε κ κατέβασα μια μπαγκέτα (όχι ολόκληρη) με γραβιέρα, 2 πιτάκια με γαλοπούλα κ μαγιονέζα, σοκολάτα, 1 μπάρα, κεράσια κ τρία παγωτίνια!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2:

δηλ αυτό είναι υπερφαγικό?

ΟΚ συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!!!!!!!

----------


## migg

καλημερα σε ολους

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5

----------


## aggeloydaki

μιγκ πολλά μπράβο!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

μπραβο migg!!!
αυτη η εβδομαδα ηταν καλη και με μενα!!! -1,5 κιλο μετα απο πολυ καιρο!!!
για να δουμε η επομενη!!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για ολους!

----------


## aggeloydaki

lora μπράβο...άντε λίγο σου έμεινε ακόμα!

----------


## mariao_ed

Γεια σε όλους σας και πολλά μπράβο για την προσπάθεια.
ειμαι καινούργια εδώ και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να βοηθηθώ και να χάσω τα 30 ανεπιθύμητα παλιοκιλά που με βαραίνουν εδω και καμια 15αριά χρόνια, με ένα διαστημα απώλειας που επιτεύχθηκε με γαστρικό μπαλόνι πυ έβαλα πριν από 5 χρονάκια τα οποία ξαναπήρα και με το παραπάνω 2 χρόνια μετά την εξαγωγή του μπαλονιού.

είμαι τωρα 104 και πρίν από 10 μέρες ήμουν 107

ξεκίνησα με ατκινς και βλέπουμε 

καλημέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## xristinakalb

οχι και τοσο θετικα τα αποτελεσματα σημερα αλλα τελοσπαντων...

σε 10 μερες εχασα μολις 800 γραμ !:shocked2: βεβαια στο ενδιαμεσο γινανε 2 τρελα υπερφαγικα με 2 κιλα ψωμι, νουτελα,τυροπιτες και τα σχετικα... 

το μονο καλο ειναι πως βλεπω πλεον το 5 μπροστα !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mariao_ed

Βλέπω το θεμα με τα υπερφαγικά επισόδια είναι κοινό σε πολλούς....
Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το έχω πιάσει από όλες της πλευρες (διαιτολόγους, ψυχολόγους, ομάδες αυτοανάπτυξης, υπνωτισμό) και πρεπει να σας πω, οτι είδα κάποιο μονιμο αποτέλεσμα μόνο με την ύπνωση. 
Για κάποιο αδιευκρίνιστο λόγο δουλεψε η υπνωση και τα υπερφαγικά επισόδεια έχουν μειωθεί απίστευτα!!! Από εκεί που είχα 1 - 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, έχουν μειωθεί σε 1 ανα δίμηνο και επιπλέον αρκετές φορές παρατάω το πιάτο μισογεμάτο μολις χορτάσω, κατι που παλαιότερα ουτε κατα διάνοια!!!
Και αυτό μου δείνει ελπίδες και ξεκίνησα Ατκινς και πάλι μετα από καμια 20αριά χρόνια!!

----------


## xristinakalb

εγω το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι ξερω ποτε κανω υπερφαγικο.. οταν ειμαι απογοητευμενη γτ δεν εχασα οσο ηθελα,οποτε λεω αφου δεν χανω που δεν χανω, ας φαω να το ευχαριστηθω! 
και επισης οταν κανω μια παρασπονδια, εστω και η ελαχιστη να ειναι ειμαι του ολα η τιποτα ! σκεφτομαι το χαλασες ?? αστο το αποτελειωσεις..... και τρωω σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο ! πλεον εχω καταφερει και συγκρατουμε πολλες φορες..αλλα υπαρχουν και στιγμες που υποκυπτω !:regan:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω κοριτσακια μου...μπραβο λορα...χριστινακι με -800 μια χαρα εισαι...μαρια..υπομονη και τα παλιοκιλα θα χαθουν..να σαι σιγουρη...

----------


## mariao_ed

Αυτό που λες xristinakalb, αυτό ακριβώς ηταν το θέμα και για μενα!
Λοιπόν ξεκινάει από τις τύψεις και την υποτίμηση του εαυτού μας. Δηλαδή καλά εντάξει ουτε να μπώ σ ένα πρόγραμμα δεν μπορώ κλπ αυστηρότητες κρίσεις αυτοπεποίθησης!
Λοιπόν μπορεί και να βελτιώθηκε πρώτα η αυτοπεποίθηση μου και μετά τα υπερφαγικά επισόδεια. Πάντως ετσι ακριβώς ήμουν και εγώ καριβώς όμως!!!
Γιαυτό και για όσο διάστημα έκανα υπνωση ο Ψυχολόγος μου είχε "απαγορεύσει" να κάνω διαιτα και επέμενε σ αυτό!
και μετά λυθηκε κάπως... 
Να σας πω οτι είναι η πρώτη φορά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια που έχω τηρήσει πρόγραμμα 2 εβδομάδες τώρα χωρίς να το έχω χαλάσει και χωρις να αισθάνομαι οτι ζορίζομαι...
επιτέλους κάτι αλλάζει!

----------


## mariao_ed

βρε συ xristinakalb μόλις τώρα βλέπω ποσα κιλά ε'ισαι και πόσα θέλεις...
κοριτσάκι είσαι πολύ αυστηρη με τον εαυτό σου!
θα πρέπει να είσαι μια θεα!!!

σκέψου θετικά!

----------


## migg

ειναι οντως μια θεα..οταν την δεις θα το καταλαβεις...αδυνατουλαααα ααα.....

----------


## xristinakalb

μαρια μου μην βλεπεις μονο τα νουμερα.. για μενα ο καθρεφτης ειναι αυτο που μετραει..οχι η ζυγαρια ! και ο καθρεφτης δειχνει κοιλιτσα !! και τωρα το καλοκαιρι ειδικα με ενοχλει πολυ...θελω να φυγει..στα 55 πιστευω να ειμαι οκ ! αν φυγει και σε πιο πανω κιλα ακομα καλυτερα !!!!!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7

Όσο δεν είμαι σοβαρός δε μπορώ να περιμένω και καλύτερα νομίζω, μάλλον με έσωσε οτι άρχισα γυμναστική...

----------


## migg

ελα αφου δεν προσεχες ιδιαιτερα και εχασες κιολας ολα καλα...:-)

----------


## filipparas

Ναι μωρέ, δε παραπονιέμαι για το αποτέλεσμα, με τον εαυτό μου τα'χω λίγο...

----------


## migg

χρειαζεται καπου καπου λιγο λιγο και παρασπονδιουλες...και εγω ονειρευομαι μπυρες οπου παω την βγαζω με κολα light..xaxaaxaxaxa ε θα την πιω την π.....α καποια στιγμη....που θα παει...

----------


## karen1985

Θα ζήσω μερικές μέρες χωρίς ζυγαριά γιατί την χάλασα.. μην τα ρωτάτε.. ήταν το θύμα σε μια στιγμή νεύρων λολ

Νιώθω ότι έπεσα λίγο από τα 105 θα δούμε την άλλη βδομάδα συνολικά, όπου ευελπιστώ να έχω αντικαταστήσει την ζυγαριά μου!

Φίλιππε γερά αφού χάνεις είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.. και εγώ θέλω κάποια στιγμή για 1-2 εβδομάδες να κάνω συντήρηση.. αλλά ακόμα φοβάμαι.. θα δείξει..

Καλή συνεχεια σ όλους μας

----------


## konina

79,7 (+0,6)  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Αφού πήγα που πήγα νοσοκομείο δεν γινόταν να μην περάσω από το ιατρίο της να ζυγιστώ!!!!! Και το αποτέλεσμα -3.900 σε 20 μέρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τρελλάθηκα όταν το είδα!!!!!!!

----------


## migg

μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο..γε ρα με τσαμπουκααααααααα.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς κουκλίτσα μου!!!!! Αναμένουμε τις 22 του μήνα τώρα!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

μπραβο πωλινακι! χαρηκα παρα πολυ οταν ειδα το τικερακι σου! ειδες δεν πρεπει να απογοητευομαστε! τα παντα ειναι θεμα χρονου!
αντε το 2ψηφιο ειναι μια ανασα μονο μακρυα!

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα για μενα σημερα και η ζυγαρια εδειξε 58.5 !! τι ευτυχια !! συμφωνα με τη διαιτολογο ειμαι στο ιδανικο μου... αλλα κ κοιλια υπαρχει οποτε συνεχιζω για τα 55 ! εχει δεν εχει φυγει η κοιλια και τοτε εγω σταματαω !! 

ααααχχχχ ας ενημερωσω και το τικερακι μου !

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> μπραβο πωλινακι! χαρηκα παρα πολυ οταν ειδα το τικερακι σου! ειδες δεν πρεπει να απογοητευομαστε! τα παντα ειναι θεμα χρονου!
> αντε το 2ψηφιο ειναι μια ανασα μονο μακρυα!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λόρα μου!!!!!! Αν και με τρώει η αγωνία για να σου πω την αλήθια, θα αντισταθώ και θα ανέβω στην δικιά μου 22 του μήνα πριν πάω νοσοκομείο, απλά και μόνο για να δω την διαφορά που έχει η δικιά μου με την δικιά της. Τώρα και να βγω δεν έχει νόημα γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο με έδειχνε χτες.

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Χριστίνα και Πωλίνα!!! Πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα σας!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Φίλιππε μου, καιρός ήταν δεν νομίζεις?

----------


## who is who

μπραβο πωλινακι αντε μια ανασα απο το διψηφιο...  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Πια είνα Πια μου!!!!

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0

Λίγη απογοήτευση αυτή την εβδομάδα, νόμιζα οτι είχα πάει σχετικά καλά... anyway, κάποια στιγμή θα κολλούσα κι εγώ, συνεχίζουμε σε πείσμα των καπρίτσιων της ζυγαριάς...

VAMOS με δύναμη!!!

----------


## filipparas

Αχ τώρα που πήγα γυμναστήριο και εκτονώθηκα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Ρουφιάνα ζυγαριά, θηλυκό δεν είσαι κι εσύ; Σιγά μη δεν έκανες τσαλιμάκια άτιμη!!! Αλλά δε θα σου περάσει, θα σε κορτάρω μέχρι να πέσεις ξανά!!!

Αγνοείστε ελεύθερα το παραλήρημα μου :smilegrin:

----------


## gkate

77.4 σημερα!! Ελπιζω να διατηρηθει μεσα στην εβδομαδα και να μην εχω ανοδο ξανα!

----------


## konina

Φιλιππε υπομονή.....μην μάσας..... Gkate συγχαρητήρια......Εγώ τελικά 79.4 ..... Τσάμπα η προχθεσινή χαρά με το 78.5

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Αχ τώρα που πήγα γυμναστήριο και εκτονώθηκα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Ρουφιάνα ζυγαριά, θηλυκό δεν είσαι κι εσύ; Σιγά μη δεν έκανες τσαλιμάκια άτιμη!!! Αλλά δε θα σου περάσει, θα σε κορτάρω μέχρι να πέσεις ξανά!!!
> 
> Αγνοείστε ελεύθερα το παραλήρημα μου :smilegrin:


μ εκανες και γελασα...αντε..καλη συνεχεια φιλιπ..δεν θα της περασει...

----------


## gkate

> _Originally posted by konina_
> Φιλιππε υπομονή.....μην μάσας..... Gkate συγχαρητήρια......Εγώ τελικά 79.4 ..... Τσάμπα η προχθεσινή χαρά με το 78.5


 Mη μασας Konina μου, θα πεσει η ζυγαρια που θα παει ( βλεπε λογια Φιλιππου:wink2 :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Κονίνα μάζευε κι ας είναι και ρόγες!!! Υπομονή και επιμονή!!!

Εγω πάντως έπεισα τον εαυτό μου οτι ήταν συγκυριακό και η άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι καλή και ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!! Αν τώρα δεν είναι καλή και η επόμενη εβδομάδα το αντιμετωπίζομε τότε...

----------


## marina21_ed

geia sas egw eimai kainouria eimai 21 etwn kai eimai 94 kila me upsos 1.65!!!exw xekinisei thn diatrof mou edw kai merikes vdomades alla pistevw oti oloi mazi mporoume kalutera!!!!kaliarxi se osous xekiname twra kai kali sunexeia se osous proxorane dunamika!!!!!

----------


## sokalataki29

83.800 απο 85,ξεκινησα την προηγουμενη τριτη

----------


## marina21_ed

93.5 απο 97 που ξεκινησα...

----------


## marina21_ed

αυτος ειναι ο στοχος μου....

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Μαρίνα και σοκολατάκι, πολύ καλή αρχή. Εύχομαι και ανάλογη συνέχεια!!!

----------


## migg

μερα ζυγισματος

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5
22-7 95,2(με το τσιγκελι γμτ)

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by migg_
> μερα ζυγισματος
> 
> 6-1 130 κιλα
> 13-1 125 κιλα
> 20-1 122 κιλα
> 27-1 120 κιλα
> 3-2 118 κιλα
> 9-2 117 κιλα
> ...




 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  Τέλεια τα πάς!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Τέλεια μιγκ μου, μην σε πέρνει από κάτω. 

Εχω και εγώ αυριο πρωί πρωί ζύγισμα και ανυπομονώ!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μιγκ αν κάνεις διατροφή για απώλεια, μήπως να δώσεις κανά 2 βδομάδες στον εαυτό σου σαν συντήρηση; Δεν είναι και λίγα τα κιλά που έχεις χάσει κι ο οργανισμός σου χρειάζεται προσαρμογή.  :Smile:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω πωλινακι και break..πωλινακι καλη επιτυχια για αυριο...μαρια μου ενω μεχρι το μαιο πηγαινα καλα,ιουνιο και ιουλιο με εχουν ψησει τα ρημαδοκιλα...κανω ντουκαν...μαλλον θα ξεκινησω κανα δυο βδομαδες την συντηρηση της ντουκαν και συνεχιζω μετα παλι καλα λες...μπας και ξεκολλησει το θεμα....

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έτσι μπράβο! Με βάση το τικεράκι σου είναι σαν να ξεφορτώθηκες από πάνω σου έναν άνθρωπο 52 κιλά. Πως να μη θέλει ο οργανισμός σου να βρει την ισορροπία του;

----------


## migg

σωστα..να σαι καλα κουκλα μου...

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
22/07/2010 99.700!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Απώλεια 4.400 κιλά σε 1 μήνα και ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Είμαι πια επισημα δυψίφια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μιλάμε έκλεγα....... Εχει να δω το 99 πανω απο 15 χρονια.......

----------


## karen1985

Τι ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά πρωί-πρωί? Πωλινάκι μπράααααααααααβοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοο!!!!!!!!

Να πάει στα κομμάτια τα 100 μια για πάντα..!!

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Migg, ήρεμη δύναμη!!!

Πωλινάκι διψήφιο ρε!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Απίστευτη αίσθηση ε;


Aχ κι εγώ ζω για τη μέρα που θα το δω... αργεί όμως απ'ότι φαίνεται... ΚΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ 9 ΠΡΩΤΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΩ, ΤΟ ΟΡΚΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΘΑ Χ... ΠΑΛΑΒΩΣΩ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Μπράβο Migg, ήρεμη δύναμη!!!
> 
> Πωλινάκι διψήφιο ρε!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Απίστευτη αίσθηση ε;
> 
> 
> Aχ κι εγώ ζω για τη μέρα που θα το δω... αργεί όμως απ'ότι φαίνεται... ΚΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ 9 ΠΡΩΤΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΩ, ΤΟ ΟΡΚΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΘΑ Χ... ΠΑΛΑΒΩΣΩ


Δεν το πιστεύω Φίλιππε μου!!! Νομίζω πως ζω ένα όνειρο!!! Αντε και στα δικά σου καλέ μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> Τι ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά πρωί-πρωί? Πωλινάκι μπράααααααααααβοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοο!!!!!!!!
> 
> Να πάει στα κομμάτια τα 100 μια για πάντα..!!


Σε ευχαριστώ κουκλίτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αντε και στα δικά σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Μπράβο Migg, ήρεμη δύναμη!!!
> 
> Πωλινάκι διψήφιο ρε!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Απίστευτη αίσθηση ε;
> 
> 
> Aχ κι εγώ ζω για τη μέρα που θα το δω... αργεί όμως απ'ότι φαίνεται... ΚΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ 9 ΠΡΩΤΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΩ, ΤΟ ΟΡΚΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΘΑ Χ... ΠΑΛΑΒΩΣΩ


α ρε πωλινακι αστερι....ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ...
φιλιππε...το εχουμε..και τιποτα δεν μας σταματαει...και να αργησει οπως λες θα ερθει ομως..αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο....

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5

Έσπασε επιτέλους το καταραμένο φράγμα των 110 και συνεχίζουμε δυνατά!!! Ανακούφιση!

----------


## Mak

Μπράβο Φίλιππε! Εύγε & εις κατώτερα! Φοβερή η πορεία σου!

----------


## gkate

Tελεια νεα Φιλιππε! Το ιδιο κι εσυ monahoiot πολλα κιλα σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα! Κι εγω αρκετα ευχαριστημενη με την απωλεια μου -800. Καλα ειναι!! Παμε λοιπον για το δευτερο μικρο στοχο τα 75. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όλοι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο! Αν και κάνω διατροφή flexipoints απ'τη μέρα που άρχισα μέχρι σήμερα κάθε εβδομάδα με αποζειώνει η απώλεια που τέτοια είχα να δω χρόνια μιλάμε κι αν... Ίσως να εξηγείτε το γεγονός ότι λόγω καλοκαιριού είμαι εν κινήσει κάτι που βοηθά αρκετά στην απώλεια. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα είχα χάσει 1,2 κιλό και σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε -1,4.

Φίλιππε μπράβο για την απώλεια. Είσαι φοβερός!

----------


## polinaki1983

Φίλιππε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συγχαριτήρια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αντε τώρα μένει ακόμα ένα φράγμα να σπάσεις, αυτό του τριψήφιου, και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρεις σύντομα!!!!

----------


## Mak

είσαι πολύ κοντά στο 75 gkate! Όταν εγώ φτάσω σε αυτά τα κιλά, θα είμαι τρισευτυχισμένη! καλή σου πορεία μέχρι το 60!

----------


## gkate

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ κουκλα μου! Ευχομαι κι εσυ πολυ συντομα να δεις το 75 και ακομη πιο κατω!!!

----------


## migg

gkate ,μαρια μπραβοοοοοοοοο..πολυ καλες απωλειες...

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠΠ δεν στο πα????χιλια μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## filipparas

Μου το'πες!!! Σας ευχαριστώ όλες, με ευχαριστεί πολύ να χαίρεται τόσος κόσμος με τη χαρά μου!!!

Γενικά βλέω όλοι καλά πήγαμε!!! Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά, μπράβο σε όλους!!!

----------


## migg

οταν τα καταφερνει ενας απο μας εκτος απο την προσωπικη επιτυχια ειναι και επιτυχια ολων μας...παιρνουμε κουραγιο και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by migg_
> οταν τα καταφερνει ενας απο μας εκτος απο την προσωπικη επιτυχια ειναι και επιτυχια ολων μας...παιρνουμε κουραγιο και συνεχιζουμε...


συγνώμη το 70 στο τέλος το βλέπω καλα?????

----------


## polinaki1983

Βρε Βρε Βρε το λουκουμακι που ούτε ένα χαιρετε δεν μας λέει πρώτα!!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Βρε Βρε Βρε το λουκουμακι που ούτε ένα χαιρετε δεν μας λέει πρώτα!!!!


πωλινάκι μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυ....δεν σε είδα καθόλου!!!!!!!!!!!!εισαι καλα???

----------


## polinaki1983

Ούτε εμένα είδες, αλλά ούτε και το τικεράκι μου το είδες :P:P:P

Kαλά είμαι κούκλα μου, εσύ?

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by migg_
> οταν τα καταφερνει ενας απο μας εκτος απο την προσωπικη επιτυχια ειναι και επιτυχια ολων μας...παιρνουμε κουραγιο και συνεχιζουμε...
> 
> 
> συγνώμη το 70 στο τέλος το βλέπω καλα?????


συγγνωμη το 65 στο τελος το βλεπω καλα?????

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ούτε εμένα είδες, αλλά ούτε και το τικεράκι μου το είδες :P:P:P
> 
> Kαλά είμαι κούκλα μου, εσύ?


to tikeraki einai poly xarmosini eidisi kai anamenomeni!!!!!!eimai sigouri oti tha ftaseis poly poly xamila polinaki mouuuuuuuuuuuu...o mikros kala?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ούτε εμένα είδες, αλλά ούτε και το τικεράκι μου το είδες :P:P:P
> 
> Kαλά είμαι κούκλα μου, εσύ?
> ...


Ναι μια χαρά δοξα τον θεό καλή μου. Εσένα ο δικός σου?

----------


## fakatnik

Γεια σας! Είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ. Να είστε πάντα καλά!

----------


## fakatnik



----------


## Amyrsa

> _Originally posted by migg_
> μερα ζυγισματος
> 
> 6-1 130 κιλα
> 13-1 125 κιλα
> 20-1 122 κιλα
> 27-1 120 κιλα
> 3-2 118 κιλα
> 9-2 117 κιλα
> ...


με πόσες θερμίδες ξεκίνησες στα 130 και στις πόσες είσαι τώρα;

----------


## migg

απο τα 147 επεσα στα 130 με βοηθεια διατροφολογου..απο οτι μου ειχε πει με ειχε στις 1200 θερμιδες...απο τα 130 ξεκινησα ακτινς,,εφτασα περιπου στα 109 και μετα ξεκινησα ντουκαν οπου και συνεχιζω..δεν μετραω θερμιδες να σου πω την αληθεια μου...

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5
22-7 95,2
28-7 93,4(oυφφφφφφφφφφ)

----------


## sourkouna

Σχεδον 2κιλα σε 6μερες.Μπραβο Migg!!!!!

----------


## migg

να σαι καλα σουρκουνα μου..μειωσα λιγο τις θερμιδες για αυτο...συνεχιζω στα κανονικα ομως τωρα...για να δουμε..

----------


## filipparas

Mπράβο migg, άπειρα συγχαρητήρια!!! Υποκλίνομαι...

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω συντροφεεεεεεεεεε....αντε..π αμε προς την νικη.....ιδιο υπολοιπο κιλων εχουμε..χαχαχαχα

----------


## filipparas

Και οι 2 νικητές είμαστε συντρόφισσα ούτως ή άλλως!!! Και θα είμαστε φυσικά μέχρι τέλους!!!

----------


## migg

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2010 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2010 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι)

----------


## O.k.

Πω πω τι ωραία νέα βλέπω απ'όλες σας!!!Εγώ εκεί σταθερά μισό πάνω μισό κάτω μέρα παρά μέρα. Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια πως δεν κάνω πρόγραμμα πια, λόγω καλοκαιριού δεν πεινάω και δεν τρώω ( εκτός από καρπούζι που του αλλάζω τα φώτα) άρα δεν χάνω...τι κακό και αυτό....τέλος πάντων.Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να ξαναμπώ σε πρόγραμμα 5 γευμάτων γιατί μόνο έτσι βλέπω προκοπή εγώ....:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::craz y:

----------


## migg

μπραβο πωλινα....Ο.Κ πεντε ψωροκιλακια ειναι μολις το παρεις ζεστα και κανεις τα γευματα σου τα εχασες....μπραβο..καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

> _Originally posted by migg_
> 6-1 130 κιλα
> 13-1 125 κιλα
> 20-1 122 κιλα
> 27-1 120 κιλα
> 3-2 118 κιλα
> 9-2 117 κιλα
> 17-2 116 κιλα
> 24-2 115 κιλα
> ...


μπραβο!!!
συνεχισε ετσι γερα!!!

----------


## migg

σ ευχαριστω...περιεργο για μενα,δεν ειχα φτασει ποτε σε τετοιες απωλειες,αλλα εχω ακομα δυναμη...τωρα που αρχισαμε δεν σταματαμε λωρακι....

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

δεν ξερω για σενα αλλα εγω νομιζω οτι αν γνωριζα την dukan μια... 15ετια ας πουμε νωριτερα θα ειχα λυσει το προβλημα των κιλων μου... γιατι παντα το αδυναμο σημειο μου ηταν τα γλυκα και νομιζω οτι τα dukanoγλυκακια θα με καλυψουν απολυτα και μετα... αχ! μακαρι να μην κανω λαθος....

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

δεν ξερω για σενα αλλα εγω νομιζω οτι αν γνωριζα την dukan μια... 15ετια ας πουμε νωριτερα θα ειχα λυσει το προβλημα των κιλων μου... γιατι παντα το αδυναμο σημειο μου ηταν τα γλυκα και νομιζω οτι τα dukanoγλυκακια θα με καλυψουν απολυτα και μετα... αχ! μακαρι να μην κανω λαθος....

----------


## migg

το πιστευω και εγω αυτο...

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3

ΟΚ, μια χαρά, καλό μήνα σε όλους!!!

----------


## O.k.

Επιτέλους λίγο κάτω...έστω και 300 γρ...γιούπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιι!

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 10-Ιαν 148,6
> 17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
> 24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
> 31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
> 7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
> 14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
> 21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
> 28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
> ...



Καλό μήνα!!!

----------


## karen1985

Καλό μήνα..!! Ύστερα από διατήρηση 3 εβδομάδων, άρχισα πάλι αυτήν την εβδομάδα να προσέχω λίγο - μη φανταστείτε- και έπεσα στα 104.. 

Θα με κουράσει ώσπου να δω το 9, το ξέρω... αλλά ένα βήμα τη φορά... αλλαγή στόχων σε πιο προσιτά επίπεδα και πάμε δυναμικά αυτή την εβδομάδα..!!


Μπράβο Φίλιππε, καλή συνέχεια σ' όλους..!!  :Smile:

----------


## konina

παιδια εχω να το δηλωσω: ο φιλιππος ειναι τοσο καλος ανθρωπος που λεει "αφου δεν χανει η φιλη μου (εγω) ας χασω εγω κ για τους δυο μας"...  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

συνεχισε ετσι, γερα, κ να ξερεις οτι δινεις δυναμη κ κουραγιο σε ολους μας.... εγω λεω να αποφυγω τη ζυγαρια καμια βδομαδουλα ακομα....μπας κ αν δω αποτομα τη διαφορα ξαναστανιαρω....

----------


## migg

ο.κ, καρεν,κονινα μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο...φιλ ππεεεεεεεεεε μπραβο αγορι μου..αντε παιδια καλο μηνα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλό μήνα σε όλες-όλους! Εγώ έχασα 300γρ. αυτή την εβδομάδα, αλλά είναι εντελώς εικονικό! Η ζυγαριά θα έδειχνε περισσότερο, αν εγώ εχθές είχα συγκρατήσει την ασυγκράτητη όρεξη -λόγω πολύωρου ταξιδιού με αυτοκίνητο- και δεν έτρωγα όλα όσα κατέβασα! Από βδομάδα τώρα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## filipparas

Κονίνα το σημαντικό είναι οτι επανήλθες!!! Μπράβο Κάρεν, Μαρία, Οk, όλα ευπρόσδεκτα!!!

Ευχαριστώ migg, συνεχίζουμε γερά λέμε!!! Μονο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνουμε και μετά μπλα μπλα τα γνωστά!!!

VAMOS!!!

----------


## britnyfox

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια!!Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια!Εγω ξεκινησα διαιτα πριν 5 μερες...τις 3 πρωτες εχασα κατι γραμμαρια...χτες και προχτες τιποτα..Ειμαι πολυ χαλια..το θελω σαν τρελη.Γιατι να μη χανω??Κανω ο,τι μ ειπε ο διαιτολογος κατα γραμμα...Θα σκασω παιδια...

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

καλημερα. η ζυγαρια απο τη πεμπτη με δειχνει στα 72 κιλα. βεβαια σωματικη ασκηση μηδενικη αυτες τις μερες...

----------


## konina

filippe ευχαριστω πολυ...καρεν κ μαρια συγχαρητηρια... britnyfox κανε υπομονη, ισως να χρειαζεσαι λιγο χρονο να παρει μπρος ο οργανισμος σου.... κ εγω χανω παρα πολυ αργα ακομα κ οταν τηρω τη διαιτα κατα γραμμα, αλλα πιστεψε με νιωθω απιστευτα ομορφα που ακομα κ μετα απο 3 μηνες ειμαι -6 κιλα....

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by britnyfox_
> Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια!!Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια!Εγω ξεκινησα διαιτα πριν 5 μερες...τις 3 πρωτες εχασα κατι γραμμαρια...χτες και προχτες τιποτα..Ειμαι πολυ χαλια..το θελω σαν τρελη.Γιατι να μη χανω??Κανω ο,τι μ ειπε ο διαιτολογος κατα γραμμα...Θα σκασω παιδια...



δεν θέλω να σε πικράνω αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να χάνεις κάθε μέρα βάρος,εδώ εμείς που έχουμε κάνει επέμβαση και δεν χάνουμε κάθε μέρα :Wink:  μην αγχώνεσαι άδικα,εφόσον ακολουθείς όσα λέει ο διαιτολόγος σου όλα θα πάνε καλά :thumbup:

----------


## aggeloydaki

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας για όσα έχετε καταφέρει και καλή συνέχεια να έχετε  :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

Γεια σας κ απο εμενα,καλο μηνα! Ειπα να γραφω κ εγω εδω την πορεια μου αν κ θα ζυγηζομαι περιπου καθε 15 κ οχι καθε βδομαδα. ευχομαι να μη σας ενοχλει. λοιπον ξεκινησα πριν 10 μερες 118 κ τωρα 116,500 .δε το περιμενα να εχω χασει! νιωθω πρισμενη κ χαρηκα πολυ!  :Smile:  ευχομαι να τα καταφερωκ εγω μαζι σας κ να δω το τικερακι να κατεβαινει!

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

το τικερακι πως μπαινει ?

----------


## migg

καλημερα παιδιαααα

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5
22-7 95,2
28-7 93,4
4-8 92,5

----------


## karen1985

migg γερά και κατεβαίνεις δεκάδα συντόμως κούκλα!!! 

μπράβο konina alina και στα άλλα παιδιά! το έχουμε και δεν μας σταματάει τίποτα και κανένας..!!

----------


## migg

φασουλι το φασουλι κατεβαινουμε..και εσυ ομως πιανεις διψηφιο..αντε με το καλοοοοοοοο

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

σημερα 72.3. επεσα 400 γρ. αντε να ερθει το 71.

----------


## migg

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Barbara90

4/8/11 64,9

11/8/11 ...???...

----------


## aggeloydaki

Αλινάκι μου μπράβο,έκανες μία πολύ καλή αρχή!

Μιγκ ότι και να πω είναι λίγο,απλά υποκλίνομαι!εξακολουθείς και χάνεις με πολύ καλό ρυθμό μπράβο σου,άντε και την επόμενη εβδομάδα σε βλέπω να φλερτάρεις πολύ έντονα με το 90!

----------


## Alina_ed

:wink1: σας ευχαριστω! θα κατηφορισω μαζι σας παρεοουλα το αποφασισα! με επεμβααη η χωρις!

----------


## migg

aggeloudaki σε ευχαριστω κοπελα μου να σαι καλα..και εσυ καλη δυναμη..
alina καλο κουραγιο και καλη αρχη...

----------


## loukouloukou

πως παμε παιδακια????????/

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

72.3

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)

Μια χαρούλα αν εξαιρέσεις οτι εχω σχεδόν κόψει το φαϊ και επιβιώνω σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με αλκοόλ.... φαση κι αυτή, σε καμιά 10αριά μέρες επιστροφή σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς. Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι)

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> 7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
> 
> Μια χαρούλα αν εξαιρέσεις οτι εχω σχεδόν κόψει το φαϊ και επιβιώνω σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με αλκοόλ.... φαση κι αυτή, σε καμιά 10αριά μέρες επιστροφή σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς. Καλή συνέχεια!!!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup:

----------


## migg

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους..μπραβο παιδια...φιλιπ σκιζεις σκιζεις...

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

πωλινακι μπραβο! και διακοπουλες και -300!!! τέλεια!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Θενκς Λόρα μου, να είσαι καλά!!! Ελπίζω πως θα πιάσω τον στόχο μου για τις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

στο ευχομαι κουκλιτσα!!!!

----------


## karen1985

103 λοιπόν σήμερα... αργά και σταθερά.... πολύ υπομονή πρέπει να έχει κανείς..χιχι!!

10 στρογγυλά κιλά που να είναι αγύριστα... καλή μας συνέχεια..!!

Μπράβο Πωλινάκι... το έχεις..!!  :Smile:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κάρεν μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## migg

μπραβο καρεν.....

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

το αργα δεν πρεπει να μας απασχολει... το σταθερα ειναι το βασικο!
μπραβο κι απο μενα!!!

----------


## konina

77,6...... (+0,4 απο χθες γαμωτο, αλλα -1,2 απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## karen1985

aggeloudaki migg kai ΛΟΡΑ να 'στε καλά! 

Όντως είναι η πρώτη φορά που το αργά δεν με πτοεί, καθόλου μα καθόλου! Είναι που ο περίγυρος τώρα αντιλαμβάνεται
ότι έχω χάσει και μου λένε καλά λόγια και αυτό μου δίνει δύναμη να συνεχίσω..!!

konina 1.2 σε 1 εβδομάδα? πολύ καλά...!! μη μασάς, πάμε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα γερά!!

----------


## konina

karen1985 μπραβο κ σε σενα, σταθερη απωλεια βλεπω οποτε ολα τελεια....εννοειται οτι συνεχιζω αλλα κ το -1,6 που ειδα χθες στην ζυγαρια με εκανε (προσ στιγμην) πολυ χαρουμενη, όχι οτι το -1,2 με χαλαει....  :Big Grin: 

λορα για σενα τι να πω... σχεδον εφτασες στον στοχο σου κουκλιτσα μου, συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!

----------


## britnyfox

εγω ξεκινησα τη διαιτα πριν 2 εβδομαδες και εχω χασει μονο 2 κιλα...Αφηστε που τη μια μερα χανω και την αλλη ή βαζω ή μενω σταθερη... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπράβο Κάρεν μου!!!!!! Αντε είσαι πολύ κοντά στο δυψίφιο!!!! Συγχαριτήρια κοριτσάρα μου!!!

----------


## karen1985

Ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα μου..!! Αργώ λίγο αλλά θα σας φτάσω..!! χιχι..!! 
είχα κόσμο σπίτι, βγαίναμε κτλ οπότε έμεινα λίγο σε συντήρηση, αλλά επέστρεψα δυναμικά..!!

Και εσύ έχεις πάρει τον κατήφορο για τα καλά..!! Καλή μας συνέχεια..!!

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

σημερα υπεροχη μερα. ξεκολλησε η ζυγαρια κ επεσα στο 71.7. πρωτη φορα που βλεπω το 71. γιουπιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## migg

καλημερα σε ολους και ολες

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5
22-7 95,2
28-7 93,4
4-8 92,5
11-8 92,3(απο το τιποτα)

----------


## britnyfox

Καλησπερα Migg μπραβοοο!!!Πολυ χαιρομαι για ολους!!!Καλα εσυ δεν τρως τιποτα??Βλεπω ειδικα στις πρωτες εβδοαμδες εχανες παρα πολλα κιλα..Αχ μονο εγω παω σαν την κοτα μ φαινεται...

----------


## migg

τρωω τρωω αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος φευγουν πιο δυσκολα...ευχαριστω να σαι καλα..

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)

Τεράστια έκπληξη για μένα, περίμενα μέχρι και τα 110 να έχω περάσει με τις κραιπάλες που έκανα(ποτά, κρέπες, μέχρι και γιγαντιαίο παγωτό από ζαχαρολαστείο) και επιβεβαίωση οτι στις διακοπές πάντα χάνω no matter what...

----------


## karen1985

πίσω στον εξωτικό Βόλο και η ζυγαριά λέει 102 αν και ήμουν 4ήμερο σε διακοπές... και τη μηλόπιτα μου με παγωτάκι την έφαγα.. και την ψαροταβέρνα μου τη χτύπησα... συνεχίζουμε γερά τώρα!

μπράβο φίλιππε, είναι σαν το τραγούδι... όταν παίρνω ΦΟΡΑ, ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΑ, και ο ΘΕΟΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ μας σταματά..!!

----------


## migg

μπραβο παιδια ..μπραβο...ολα καλα...

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

70.9 :bouncing:

----------


## migg

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5
22-7 95,2
28-7 93,4
4-8 92,5
11-8 92,3
19-8 91,6(και αδιαθετη)....:starhit:

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

70.5 :cul:

----------


## aggeloydaki

η εβδομάδα έχει 4 μέρες????γιατι από 16/8-20/8 εγώ μετράω 4 !!! υπάρχει και το καθημερινό ζύγισμα για όποιον θέλει να μας δίνει "αναφορά" κιλών όποτε το θυμάται!

----------


## aggeloydaki

μιγκ μου τι καλά που τα πας!!!άντε καλό κουράγιο για την συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Bravo migg!!! Πρόσω ολοταχώς για το 8αράκι!!!

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο ρε Migg!!!! Tι να πω πια για σενα!! Εισαι απιστευτη!! Καλα το συνειδητοποιεις οτι εχει φυγει απο πανω σου ενας ολοκληρος ανθρωπος?? Πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια. Σε αντιθεση με μενα τη γαιδουρα που πεταξα ολη μου την προσπαθεια στα σκουπιδια και κατα τη διαρκεια των διακοπων μου και μετεπειτα πηρα 4 κιλα  :Mad:  Οποτε αναγκαστικα αλλαξα το τικερακι μου παλι προς τα πανω:thumbdown: Ειπα ομως οτι απο σημερα τερμα τα ψεμματα και επιστρεφω στον καλο μου εαυτο ( το ελπιζω τουλαχιστον). Αντε να δουμε.

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## migg

gkate,aggeloudaki,φιλιπ να στε καλα παιδια...και εσεις πατε τελεια...gkate μην νομιζεις οτι μια βδομαδα τωρα ειμαι σωστη...εκανα ενα μικρο διαλλειμμα εφαγα απο ολα αλλα ευτυχως εχασα...ισως γιατι ηταν μικρες ποσοτητες ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα..δεν καθησα ας πουμε να φαω μια μεριδα αλλα πιατακι φρουτου..απο ολα αλλα σε πιατακι φρουτου...θα ξαναμπω ομως σε προγραμμα πολυ συντομα....

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by ASTARTE_
> 
> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..




το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by ASTARTE_
> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..



σε περίπτωση που χαθεί το συγκεκριμένο ποστ,να ξέρουμε ποιος λέει τι!

----------


## click

μιγκ πηρες φόρα παλι ε? μπραβο σου!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω κλικ..να σαι καλα κουκλα μου..

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)

Περίμενα λίγο καλύτερα είναι η αλήθεια αλλά ΟΚ, a loss is always a loss. VAMOS!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

filippara μου όπως λες και εσύ a loss is always a loss :Wink:  εύγε σου!

----------


## karen1985

Καλημέρες..!! σταθερά σήμερα στα 102, αναμενόμενο αρκετά!
Πάμε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα..!!


και μισό κιλάκι κάτι είναι και αυτό φίλιππε!

έφυγα για gym.. έχω πολύ όρεξη παραδόξως σήμερα ύστερα από το τεμπέλιασμα της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας..!!

Καλά κατεβάσματα σ' όλους..!!

----------


## konina

μιγκ, φιλιππε μπραβο....
καρεν έτσι θέλει πεισμα....

εγω σημερα 78,1/// σε 3 μερες εχω ηδη χασει το -0.5 απο το 1 κιλο που πηρα στις διακοπες κ συνεχιζουμε....

----------


## migg

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: μπραβο παιδιααααααα

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας! εμενα ασχημα τα νεα,17 μερες τωρα δεν εχασα τιποτα! πηρα κ 400 γραμμαρια,αν κ πραγματικα ακολουθησα αρκετα σωστα το προγραμμα  :Frown:  ελπιζω να φυγουν μαζεμενα,τη παρασκευη θα ξαναπαω για ζυγισμα.

----------


## -wow-

Αλινα μου αρχισες με την διατροφολογο ε? Μην στεναχωριεσαι ρε! Μπορει να εχεις κατακρατηση η να εισαι κοντα στις μερες περιοδου σου!Ολα θα πανε καλα φιλεναδα ειμαι σιγουρη!!!! :yes::yes::yes:
Με τον γιατρο μιλησες?
Α! Εγω παιδια μου θα αρχισω να γραφω και εδω!
Εχασα μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα και 2 μερες 4,5 κιλα! Δεν ετρωγ ασχεδον τιποτα λογο του δοντιου, μονο 1 γιαουρτι την ημερα και αυτο με το ζορι.. Ξερω οτι μαλλον δεν παιζει να ειναι λιπος αλλα πιο πολλυ νερο αλλα και να τα ξαναπαρω δεν με πειραζει.. Αρκει να μην με ξαναπονεσει το δοντι μου!! Μολις παω Αγγλια ξαναρχιζω διατροφη!! Αρα θα βαλω και τικερακι και απο ολα!!

----------


## migg

αλινακι μιλα με την διατροφολογο σου θα βρειτε σιγουρα που ειναι το προβλημα...συνεχισε δυναμικα...wow περαστικα κοπελα μου..ξερω απο δοντια δεν υποφερονται..περαστικα σου...

----------


## -wow-

Eυχαριστωωω!!! Τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα!! εχτες ειχα και το πρωτο μου ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ γευμα!! 
Εννοιωσα ρε παιδια αυτο που λετε λκαι εσεις!! ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ!! πραγματικα! Ετρωγα αλλεσμενη πατατουλα και καροτακι, 2 κουταλιες με το ζορι για τις πρωτες 2 μερες και μετα γιαουρτια!! Και αντιβιωση και αντιφλεγμονωδη!! Παναγιτσα μου μακρυα απο ολους μας!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

την επομενη μου ηρθε περιοδος μετα απο 2 μηνες καθυστερηση,ελπιζω να ειναι αυτος ο λογος,παντως απογοητευτικα πραγματικα. η διαιτολογος μου ειπε να δωσουμε χρονο κ θα δειξει,αν κ με αρχησε γιατι δεν εκανα την διατροφη ακριβως οπως τα ειχε γραψει κ ετσι δε μπορει να ξερει τι φταιει ακριβως.ομως μου ηταν δυσκολο να παρω ακριβως αυτα που επρεπε γιατι δεν ειχαμε πληρωθει,αλλαγες μεγαλες δεν εκανα ομως,εκοψα καποια πραγματα μονο κ ισως εφαγα κανενα φρουτο παραπανω,οχι κατι τραγικο για να μην χασω τιποτα.  :Frown:  τωρα την κανω σωστη! για να δουμε.... το δοντι ειναι τραγικο τα εχω περασει υπομονη κουκλα μου,παντως ειχες κ το καλο! οτι εφυγαν τα κιλακια!

----------


## -wow-

Πανω στον πανικο και τον πονο μου, δεν σου εστειλα ακομα εκεινα τα slimming world που σου ελεγα!!! Θα στα στειλω αυτην την εβδομαδα δεν παει αλλο!!! Εμενα ειχε απεριοριστα φρουτα και λαχανικα, αρκει να μην ηταν πολτοποιημενα, bacon χωρις το λιπος, ψητα και βραστα κρεατα και γι απρωινο μπορουσα να εχω η αγγλικο πρωινο (αυγα, bacon, μανηταρια τηγανιτα, cherry tomatoes, κτλ κτλ) απεριοριστα (υπηρχε κοπελα που ετρωγε 4 αυγα και 4 μπανανες την ημερα και μετα βεβαια απορουσε γιατι δεν πηγαινε τουαλετα!!! :P ) η ετρωγα 2 weetabix me 200 γραμμαρια γαλα (εγω εβαζα πιο λιγο γιοατι ηταν σαν κρεμουλα!! χιχι) και κατι τετοια τελος παντων!! Θα στα στειλω το υποσχομε!!! Και ασε την διατροφολογο να κουρεβεται!!! αχαχαχ πλακιζωωω!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Αλινάκι μου μην αγχώνεσαι και στεναχωριέσαι,ίσως να έχεις πολύ χαμηλό μεταβολισμό!ϊσως έχεις κατακράτηση.Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα βρείτε τι φταίει

----------


## Alina_ed

-wow- θα σου στειλω το μαιλ μου κ εγω ξεχασα να στο στειλω! θελω κ φωτο απο τις δημιουργιες σου μην ξεχνας! Αγγελουδακι μου προσπαθω να μη το βαλω κατω κ συνεχιζω.... ελπιζω για την παρασκευη,αν δεν χασω κ τοτε,δε ξερω  :Frown:

----------


## -wow-

Αμεεεε!! Τωρα για τις δημιουργιες μουυυυ!!!! Θα παω πρωτα αγγλια να τα βγαλω φοτοοοζ και μετα θα γελαμε μαζι!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
α! Θα παρω παρω σημερα ζυγαρια ακριβιας και αναρρωτιεμαι αν εχετε να μου συστησετε καποια!! Γιατι με 150 κιλακια (λιγα μωρεεε!!) πρεπει να παρω μια με αντοχη και θεληση για να μου διχνει την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ απωλεια που θα εχω!! αχαχαιχχα 
πραγματικα εχετε καμια υποψην σας? ευχαριστω!

----------


## migg

καλημερααααα

6-1 130 κιλα
13-1 125 κιλα
20-1 122 κιλα
27-1 120 κιλα
3-2 118 κιλα
9-2 117 κιλα
17-2 116 κιλα
24-2 115 κιλα
11-3 114 κιλα
1-4 110 κιλα
9-4 109 κιλα
21-4 108 κιλα
27-4 105 κιλα
6-5 104 κιλα
13-5 102 κιλα..
19-5 100,5
26-5 100
7-6 99
16-6 98,9
23-6 98
30-6 97.3
8-7 96.5
22-7 95,2
28-7 93,4
4-8 92,5
11-8 92,3
19-8 91,6
26-8 91 ολα....

----------


## filipparas

terminator migg, δε σε σταματάει τίποτα!!! VAMOS!!!

----------


## migg

θα τα χασουμε λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε....αντε καλο μας κουραγιο.....φιλιπ εχουμε ιδια κιλα να χασουμε..χαχαχαχαχα:thumbup::thum bup::thumbup:

----------


## konina

φιλιππε κ μιγκ μας δινετε κ οι 2 κουραγιο!!!!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

μιγκ δεν σε σταματάει τίποτα λέμε!!!μπράβο σου κορίτσι μου,είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βλέπουν πως μπορεί κάποιος να χάσει τόσα πολλά κιλά από μόνος του με διατροφή

----------


## break

Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup:




Χίλια μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by -wow-_
> Αμεεεε!! Τωρα για τις δημιουργιες μουυυυ!!!! Θα παω πρωτα αγγλια να τα βγαλω φοτοοοζ και μετα θα γελαμε μαζι!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
> α! Θα παρω παρω σημερα ζυγαρια ακριβιας και αναρρωτιεμαι αν εχετε να μου συστησετε καποια!! Γιατι με 150 κιλακια (λιγα μωρεεε!!) πρεπει να παρω μια με αντοχη και θεληση για να μου διχνει την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ απωλεια που θα εχω!! αχαχαιχχα 
> πραγματικα εχετε καμια υποψην σας? ευχαριστω!





Εγώ έχω της Βosch. Aντεεεεεεχειιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## migg

να στε καλα παιδια....καλο κατεβασμα σε ολους μας...μπορουμε...

----------


## konina

εγω εχω μια ηλεκτρονικη απο τα λιντλ (των 15?) κ μου εχει βγει μια χαρα εδω κ 3 χρονια... αυτες που δεν με ειχαν βολεψει με τπτ ηταν της τεφαλ...ειχα παρει 2 φορες κ μου χαλασαν παρα πολυ γρηγορα...1 μια σταματησε να δουλευει τελειως (εβγαζε ολο ερρορ) κ η αλλη εδειχνε οτι να'ναι...

----------


## -wow-

Ευχαριστω!! Γιατι ειμαι στο κινηγη για ζυγαρια και θελω να παρω μια αξιοπιστη!! Ειδα και με λιπομετρησεις και τετοια αλλα καλυτερα μια πιο απλη ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## konina

γενικα ακομα κ να εχει λιπομετρηση δεν την εμπιστευομαι γτ οι περισσοτερες σου δειχνουν τις μεσες τιμες αναλογα με το υψος/ηλικια/βαρος σου κ οχι το πραγαματικο.σημασια εχει να παρεις μια ζυγαρια που να σε βολευει κ να αντεχει στο χρονο (μην θες καθε διμηνο αλλη) τωρα για λιπομετρηση ή κοιτας ξεχωριστα για λιπομετρητη ή σου κανει καποιος διαιτολογος ή απλα δεν κανεις...  :Cool:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600

Δεν λέει να κουνιθεί ούτε γραμμάριο η ζυγαριά μου εδώ και 2 βδομάδες......

----------


## migg

υπομονη πωλινακι..θα φυγουν δεν ειναι στο χερι τους...θα φυγουν μαζεμενα θα δεις...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by migg_
> υπομονη πωλινακι..θα φυγουν δεν ειναι στο χερι τους...θα φυγουν μαζεμενα θα δεις...


Θα δίξει..... Εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως ως εδώ ήταν το ταξίδι μου.... Φυσικά δεν τα παρατάω, αλλά όσο να 'ναι μια απογοήτευση υπάρχει, άσχετα με το ότι όλοι λεν πως βλέπουν διαφορά κτλ κτλ κτλ....

----------


## karen1985

Έλα ρε Πωλινάκι.. μην ακούω χαζά ότι μέχρι εκεί μπορείς να φτάσεις... απλά κόλλησες λίγο... εγώ να δεις πως έχω κολλήσει αλλά δε χαμπαριάζω.. κάθε εβδομάδα είναι μια καινούρια αρχή...!! 

Απλά θα δεις σιγά-σιγά χωρίς άγχος θα χάσεις κ άλλο και θα φτάσεις στον στόχο σου! Μην το βάζεις κάτω λέμε!!!

Οι γύρω σου για να σου λένε ότι άλλαξες κάτι θα ξέρουν, από εκεί θα παίρνεις δύναμη και συνεχίζουμε γερά..!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Κάρεν μου...... Είμαι σχεδόν στο 6μηνο μετά το χειρουργείο..... Πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να πάω τον χρόνο ακομα 6 μήνες μπροστά, για να δω πως θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα στον χρόνο, και μετά από 2-3-4 χρόνια....... Πολύ φοβάμαι το μετά......

----------


## migg

ειναι μαθηματικα αποδεδειγμενο πωλινα μου οτι με τοσο λιγο που τρως θα χασεις...εδω χανουμε αλλα και κολλαμε εμεις που τρωμε πολυ παραπανω...ουτως ή αλλως να φας παραπανω δεν μπορεις..τωρα κολλησες αλλα μετα θα φυγουν μαζεμενα και δεν θα το πιστευεις...δεν ειναι και λιγα 27 μιση κιλα...κομπλαρει και ο οργανισμος...φιλια και καλο κατεβασμα...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by migg_
> ειναι μαθηματικα αποδεδειγμενο πωλινα μου οτι με τοσο λιγο που τρως θα χασεις...εδω χανουμε αλλα και κολλαμε εμεις που τρωμε πολυ παραπανω...ουτως ή αλλως να φας παραπανω δεν μπορεις..τωρα κολλησες αλλα μετα θα φυγουν μαζεμενα και δεν θα το πιστευεις...δεν ειναι και λιγα 27 μιση κιλα...κομπλαρει και ο οργανισμος...φιλια και καλο κατεβασμα...


Κι όμως άμμα θέλω μπορώ να φάω αρκετά παραπάνω.... Τις προάλλες πχ ανακάλυψα ότι μπορώ να φάω ένα τοστ ολόκληρο....... Επίσεις άμμα θέλω (που προς το παρόν δεν θέλω) μπορώ να τρώω λίγο αλλά συνέχεια, που στο τέλος της μέρας ίσως είναι και πιο πολύ από όσο τρως εσύ πχ..... Αχ είναι μεγάλο άνχος.... Τέλος πάντον, θα δείξει ο χρόνος. Πάντος το 93 μέχρι τις 21 δεν το βλέπω!!!

Φιλάκια

----------


## THINK POSITIVELY

polnaki1983, μπορεί να σου λέω και βλακεία, αλλά κάποια στιγμή σε κάποια από τις άπειρες διαίτες που είχα κάνει, ο διαιτολόγος μου μου είχε πει, ότι όταν ο οργανισμός χάσει το 10% του βάρους του, τότε περνάει ένα διάστημα στο οποίο δε χάνει άλλο βάρος μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στα νέα δεδομένα. Νομίζω ότι τα κιλά που μέχρι τώτρα έχεις χασει ειναι περίπου αυτά οπότε απλά υπομονη. Είναι φυσιολογικό, όπως φυσιολογικό θα είνια από δω και πέρα να χάνεις λιγότερο κάθε εβδομάδα. Το επιθυμητό, συμφωνα με τους ειδικούς 9ετσι μου έχουν πει τουλάχστον), είνια να χάνεις κάθε εβδομάδα το 1% του συνολικού σου βάρους. Αν είσια 100κιλά ένα κιλό την εβδομάδα, αν είσια 60 κιλά 600γρ. την εβδομάδα. Οπότε πας ήδη πολυυυυυυ καλά. Μη στενοχωριέσαι καθόλου!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

νομίζω πως οι αναλογίες κ τα ποσοστά δεν ισχύουν για όσους είναι χειρουργημένους,βγαίνουμε λίγο εκτός "κανόνων"  :Wink:  πάντως Πολίνα μου συμφωνώ να μην αγχώνεσαι κ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να ήταν μέχρι εδώ η απώλεια κ τέρμα!εφόσον ακολουθείς τους κανόνες θα χάσεις στα σίγουρα,απλά ίσως ο οργανισμός σου να έχει πέσει σε κάποιο πλατώ και μόλις το ξεπεράσει θα τα χάσεις μαζεμένα!Μην αγχώνεσαι κ στεναχωριέσαι άδικα!

----------


## -wow-

Ρε Πωλινα 12.5 κιλα και πιανεις τον στοχο σου κοπελα μου! Μην ακουω χαζαα!! Πηγες διακοπουλες, ε κατι θα ψιλοτσιμπολογισες παραπανω ε και? Σε καμια εβδομαδα κι ουτε σε βλεπω να κατεβαινεις κι αλλο!! Και μετααα!! Ποιος σε πιανει!! Οχι 85, 75 σε βλεπω!!! Keep rockin gul! ;P

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, αλλά είμαι λίγο εώς πολύ απογοητευμένη.... Οκ θα μου περάσει.... wow μου το 85 είναι ο δικός μου στόχος γιατί δεν ήθελα να δεκτώ τον στόχο του γιατρού και της διαιτολόγου σαν αρχικό στόχο. Αυτός είναι το 72, και είμαι πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυ μακρια......

----------


## konina

ενταξει βρε κοριτσακι δες κ την θετικη πλευρα... γενικα χανεις κοντα 3 κιλα το μηνα κ απλα πηγες διακοπες κ δεν εχασες τιποτα, κ εχεις κ την εγχειριση να σε βοηθαει... οι υπολοιποι κανουμε το σταυρο μας αν χασουμε 3 κιλα το μηνα κ στις διακοπες ειχαμε τρελο πισωγυρισμα..εγω -ευτυχως- πηρα 1 κιλο το οποιο ομως επρεπε παλι να χασω ενω αλλες κοπελες πηραν 2 κ 3 κ 4.... μην στεναχωριεσαι χωρις λογο... απλα χαλαρωσε με αυτο το θεμα κ θα δεις οτι ολα θα γινουν σιγα σιγα...

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου μη μασας... θα χαθουν μαζεμενα.εξαλου ξερεις... δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κολλας,μη το βαζεις κατω,ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα φτασεις το στοχο σου κ ακομα πιο κατω... μου εχεις λειψει πολυ!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Παρά τη διήμερη κραιπάλη τη προηγούμενη Δευτέρα - Τρίτη έφυγαν σχεδόν 2 κιλάκια, πολύ χαρούμενος. Από Τετάρτη βέβαια ήμουν ρομπότ, δείχνω επιτέλους να βρίσκω ένα ρυθμό...

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8

VAMOS!!!

----------


## konina

τη φορα αυτη το ζυγισμα μου θα ηταν για 10μερο...εδω κ 1 λοιπον βδομαδα παιζω αναμεσα στο 77,1-77,4 ... κ πανω που σημερα περιμενω να δικαιωθω κ να δω το 76 μπροστα (χθες ημουν 77,1) ... ανεβαινω κ βλεπω 77,8!!!!!! εγκεφαλικα επαθα!! ολη τη βδομαδα μια χαρα κ την ημερα ζυγισματος 77,8!!! κ ενω θερμιδικα ημουν οκ κ χθες κ προχθες....βεβαια ισως να φταιει ότι χθες εφαγα 400γρ. σπανακορυζο το μεσημερι κ αλλο τοσο το βραδυ κατα τη 1....τεσπα...θα δειξει....θα κανω τα μετρηματα μου κανονικα κ ελπιζω την αλλη δευτερα να δικαιωθω κ να φανει κ η τωρινη (υποτιθεμενη??) απωλεια... αλλιως θα την σπασω τη ζυγαρια! ουφφφφφφφφφ δεν ξεκινησε καλα η μερα μου!!!!!!!! 

οποτε 77,8 (-0,8 σε 10 μερες), λιπος: 40% νερο: 41,2%

----------


## konina

φιλιππε συγχαρητηρια... μας εντυπωσιαζεις καθε φορα... :roll:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ε ναι κονινα. Αν δεν εχει περασει απο το συστημα σου το φαι και το εφαγες σχετικα αργα, λιγο πριν πας για υπνο, δεν εχεις "αδειασει". Πιες αρκετο νερο. Εγω οταν το εκανα αυτο, βρηκα πως αν φαω φρεσκα συκα (ειναι και εποχης) νωρις στην ημερα μου, μετα απο κανα 2ωρο αδειαζω εξολοκληρου μεσα, κρατησω τα γευματα ελαφρυα και το τελευταιο 4 περιπου ωρες πριν παω για υπνο, μπορει να'μαι και -1 ολοκληρο κιλο την επομενη. Ειδικα οταν επινα τοσο νερο, που το επομενο πρωι μετα τη τουαλετα η κοιλια μου ηταν σανιδα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

κατσε καλε.. πως εχεις 41% νερο; σιγουρα ειναι σωστη η μετριση; εμενα στα αφυδατωμενα μου με δειχνει 52% το λιγοτερο, στα ενυδατωμενα μου 60,-κατι%

----------


## filipparas

Μη το αφήνεις να σε χαλάει Κονίνα!!! Στο κάτω κάτω έφυγε σχεδόν ένα κιλάκι, καταλαβαίνω οτι σου προκαλεί κάοια σύγχιση η άνοδος της ζυγαριάς τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα αλλά νομίζω πως όπως τα λες είναι, συνέχισε έτσι και την άλλη εβδομάδα θα σε ανταμείψει με μεγάλο νούμερο!

Καλή μας συνέχεια!!!

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> κατσε καλε.. πως εχεις 41% νερο; σιγουρα ειναι σωστη η μετριση; εμενα στα αφυδατωμενα μου με δειχνει 52% το λιγοτερο, στα ενυδατωμενα μου 60,-κατι%


αχαχχα...ασ'τα να πανε....οταν ξεκινησα τη διαιτα ειχα 47% λιπος και 37% νερο... τραγικες μετρησεις.......

για να ερθει στα φυσιολογικα του το νερο θα πρεπει το λιπος να κατεβει...κ οσο κατεβαινει το λιπος τοσο ανεβαινει το νερο.... με 40% λιπος, δεν μπορει να ειναι ολο το αλλο νερο! κ οι μυες (οι ποιοι?) κ τα κοκκαλα που θα πανε?..... τελικος μου στοχος ειναι το λιπος <25% το νερο >50%

φιλιππε ευχαριστω

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Παρά τη διήμερη κραιπάλη τη προηγούμενη Δευτέρα - Τρίτη έφυγαν σχεδόν 2 κιλάκια, πολύ χαρούμενος. Από Τετάρτη βέβαια ήμουν ρομπότ, δείχνω επιτέλους να βρίσκω ένα ρυθμό...
> 
> 10-Ιαν 148,6
> 17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
> 24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
> 31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
> 7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
> 14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
> ...


φιλιππεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε..δεν το πιστευωωωωωωωωωωωω...μπραβ οοοοοοοοοοοοοο..τελεια τελεια τελεια....

κονινακι συνεχισε και θα δεις αποτελεσματα σιγουρα...ψηλα το κεφαλι και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## break

filippara μπράβο:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Τίποτα δε σε σταματά!!!!


konina το μνμ με το νερό κ το λίπος δεν το κατάλαβα κ πολύ καλά  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
Που μετράς το νερό κ το λίπος? Αλλά σίγουρα κατακράτηση είναι, είναι κ οι μέρες οι δύσκολες.....

----------


## krustalenia

Φιλλιπε, Κονίνα και Merry πραγματικά μπράβο και δίνετε πολύ ενθάρυνση και σε όλους τους άλλους που σας βλέπουν!!!!

Μπράβο μπράβο, αλήθεια είναι πολύ μεγάλη βοήθεια και μεγάλο κατόρθωμα αυτό που έχετε κάνει ως τώρα.. (και που συνεχίζεται, παρά τα προβληματάκια σας.)
και δεν το βάζετε κάτω.
για μένα είστε παράδειγμα προς μιμηση!! ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του :yes:
καλη δυναμή και κουράγιο σε όλους μας!

----------


## konina

Break εχω πάρει λιπομετρητη :P
Κρυσταλιενα ευχαριστούμε.καλή επιτυχία κ σε σενα

----------


## marina21_ed

17.8.2011:97.4
24.8.2011:93.7
31.8.2011:93

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερες!!!
-0,500 αυτην την εβδομαδα! τελικα οταν χαλαρωσουμε απο το αγχος της ζυγαριας φευγουν κιλα ακομα και στην συντηρηση!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300

Επιτέλους ξεκόλισε.... Προχωρώ δυνατά μήπος και καταφέρω να πιάσω τον στόχο στις 21 του μήνα! Ας είναι και 93,9 δεν με νοιάζει, φτάνει να είναι 93!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβο πολινα! μου σιγουρα θα το δεις το 93! πηγα κ εγω σημερα για ζυγισμα εχασα αλλο ενα συνολικα 3 σε κατι παραπανω απο μηνα  :Frown:  λιγα ειναι αλλα συνεχιζω.... δε θα το βαλω κατω.ααα φτιαξε μου κ το τικερακι! αν μπορεις 115 τωρα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Αλίνα μου φασούλι το φασούλι γεμίζει το σακούλι!!!Μπράβο σου!Μην απογοητεύεσαι και εγώ όταν πήγαινα σε πολύ γνωστό διαιτολόγο έχανα το μάξιμουν 3 κιλά το μήνα και υπήρχε και μήνας που έχασα 1.5 κιλό και ας ακολουθούσα κατά γράμμα όσα μου έλεγε!Συζήτησες με την διαιτολόγο για ποιο λόγο ίσως έχεις αργούς ρυθμούς απώλειας?

----------


## Alina_ed

πστευει οτι φταιει οτι εχω κανει πολλες διαιτες κ οτι με πειραζουν κ καποιες τροφες.τωρα μου ειχε σαλατες κ παραλιγο να παω νοσοκομειο με κολικο.υποφερω απιστευτα ποναει ολη μου η κοιλια κ δεν μπορω να παω τουαλετα,γενικα οι τροφες που βοηθανε στη διαιτα ενω μου αρεσουν πολυ ειναι απαγορευτικες για μενα  :Frown:  παντως μου ειπε οτι πιστευει οτι μπορω εστω κ σιγα να χασω χωρις χρειρουργειο,εγω παλι δε ν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μπορω... θα δειξει... προς το παρον δεν απορυπτω τιποτα κ συνεχιζω κανονικα.αν γινει χειρουργιο καλως,αν οχι κ μονη θα προσπαθησω οσο μπορω

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> μπραβο πολινα! μου σιγουρα θα το δεις το 93! πηγα κ εγω σημερα για ζυγισμα εχασα αλλο ενα συνολικα 3 σε κατι παραπανω απο μηνα  λιγα ειναι αλλα συνεχιζω.... δε θα το βαλω κατω.ααα φτιαξε μου κ το τικερακι! αν μπορεις 115 τωρα!


Και τα 3 κάτι είναι Αλίνα μου, μπράβο σου κουκλίτσα μου. Τα 3 θα γίνουν 5, 8, 10 και θα δεις πόσο ωραία θα νιώθεις!!! Στο άλλαξα το τικεράκι!

----------


## Alina_ed

ωχ πολινα μου εκανα κ εγω προσπαθειες κ μαλλον εκανα βλακεια! κ τωρα δεν εχει τιποτα! μακαρι να γινουν 10! χαχα θα το γιορτασω!

----------


## μαιρη-κ

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!!!παντως αν εχεις παρεα στη διαιτα παιρνεις δυναμη!!απο σημερα θα αρχισω και εγω διαιτα για να μπω σε ενα προγραμμα!!συγχαρητηρια παντως για την προσπαθεια ολων..και polinaki καλη συνεχεια..εγω ειμαι 75 και θελω να φτασω 60..ελπιζω εδω με καλη παρεα να παρω δυναμη και ανα βδομαδα να χανω εστω και 1 γραμμαριο.. :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

μαιρη-κ σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στο ξεκινημα σου κ να μετραμε μαζι τα γραμμαρια! που ευχομαι να μην ειναι 1 αλλα 1000 τη βδομαδα! χιχι εγω κ με 500 ευχαριστιμενη θα ειμαι για εμενα

----------


## μαιρη-κ

αλινα μεγαλη αληθεια!!!!!!!!οσο και να χανεις ειναι μια χαρα!! :Smile:   :Smile: να σαι καλα και ευχαριστω πολυ.. :Smile:   :Smile:  να μετραμε μαζι τα κιλα-γραμμαρια!!ελπιζω να ειναι κιλα.. :Smile:

----------


## konina

εγω παλι τον πρωτο καιρο που εχανα ~3 κιλα το μηνα μια απογοητευση την ενιωθα....βεβαια δεν το εβαζα κατω, αλλα δεν χαιρομουν κιολας.... τωρα που παω καλυτερα εχω ανεβει πολυ ψυχολογικα....

----------


## konina

76.2 - 1.6 από την προηγουμενη!!!!!! :wink1::wink1:

----------


## karen1985

Μετά το φούσκωμα της περιόδου την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα....

101 ... ελπίζω να προλάβω 100 την Παρασκευή... τελειώνει το 6μηνο πρόγραμμα στο γυμναστήριο και θα φύγω
εκτός πόλης 1 εβδομάδα... διψήφιο ευελπιστώ για τέλη Σεπτέμβρη... για να δούμε  :Smile: 

Μπράβο Κονίνα...!!! αρχίζεις και παίρνεις φόρα προς τα κάτω..!!

----------


## μαιρη-κ

αχ μπραβο κοριτσια...ο θεος να μας κοβει κιλα και να μας τα δινει σε χρονια.. :Smile:   :Smile:  κονινα εισαι φοβερη!!καρεν υπομονη και να δεις τι καλα θα νιωσεις μολις δεις διψηφιο αριθμο.. :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by μαιρη-κ_
> αχ μπραβο κοριτσια...ο θεος να μας κοβει κιλα και να μας τα δινει σε χρονια..  κονινα εισαι φοβερη!!καρεν υπομονη και να δεις τι καλα θα νιωσεις μολις δεις διψηφιο αριθμο..


Μαίρη μου, δηλαδή ήδη έχω κερδίσει 30 χρόνια επιπλέων!!!! και έχω και άλλα ακόμα????? :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

Και τί θα κάνω βρε τόσα χρόνια??????????

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> Μετά το φούσκωμα της περιόδου την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα....
> 
> 101 ... ελπίζω να προλάβω 100 την Παρασκευή... τελειώνει το 6μηνο πρόγραμμα στο γυμναστήριο και θα φύγω
> εκτός πόλης 1 εβδομάδα... διψήφιο ευελπιστώ για τέλη Σεπτέμβρη... για να δούμε 
> 
> Μπράβο Κονίνα...!!! αρχίζεις και παίρνεις φόρα προς τα κάτω..!!


Κάρεν, να ετοιμάσω την τούρτα ή ακόμα? :P:P:P:P

----------


## who is who

χαχαχα..σαν να εχεις δικαιο πωλινακι..εγω προτεινω να μας τα δινει σε υγεια..ερωτες..χρημα..ταξιδι α..κτλ κτλ χαχα

----------


## karen1985

Αχ δεν ξέρω... :P το θέμα είναι αν αυτήν την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα είμαι στην αδερφή μου Γιάννενα χωρίς γυμναστήριο χάσω τίποτα..

μεταξύ μας λιγάκι δύσκολο... παρ' όλα αυτά ελπίζουμε... νομίζω είναι θέμα ημερών να τη φάω και εγώ αυτήν την τούρτα επιτέλους..!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by who is who_
> χαχαχα..σαν να εχεις δικαιο πωλινακι..εγω προτεινω να μας τα δινει σε υγεια..ερωτες..χρημα..ταξιδι α..κτλ κτλ χαχα


Αυτό το προτιμώ και εγώ Πια είναι Πια μου!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> Αχ δεν ξέρω... :P το θέμα είναι αν αυτήν την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα είμαι στην αδερφή μου Γιάννενα χωρίς γυμναστήριο χάσω τίποτα..
> 
> μεταξύ μας λιγάκι δύσκολο... παρ' όλα αυτά ελπίζουμε... νομίζω είναι θέμα ημερών να τη φάω και εγώ αυτήν την τούρτα επιτέλους..!!


Συμασία δεν έχει να χάσεις 1 βδομάδα που θα είσαι "διακοπές" αλλά να καταφέρεις να μην βάλεις κούκλα μου!!!!!!! Αν καταφέρεις να μην βάλεις, τώτε τέλος του μήνα το 99 το έχεις σίγουρο!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Μπορεί να ήταν και τυχαίο, δε το ρισκάρω όμως. Απ'ότι φαίνεται το ζύγισμα συχνότερα από μια φορά την εβδομάδα δε μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ οπότε επιστρέφω στις παλιές καλές και δοκιμασμένες Δευτέρες. Μια χαρά κι αυτή η εβδομάδα αν και η αρχή της προμήνυε καλύτερα πράματα...

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3

Σε 2 βδομαδούλες ξανά, φεύγω για β' γύρο διακοπών τη Πέμπτη

----------


## konina

Κορίτσια ευχαριστώ.... Καλή "πτωση" κ σ εσάς.. Έτσι να παίρνουμε κουράγιο η μια σπό την άλλη κ κατεβαίνουμε μαζί.....κάρεν φλερταρεις κανονικά με τι διψήφιο  :Smile:  ....άντε με το καλό να μπεις στην δεκάδα του 9

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κόνινα,Κάρεν και Φιλίπ πολλά μπράβο σας!Νομίζω πως αυτή η εβδομάδα πήγε μια χαρά για όλους σας.Καλή συνέχεια να έχετε

----------


## karen1985

Και σε σένα αγγελουδάκι.. εσύ πολύ αθόρυβα κατεβαίνεις στα κιλά ε? θα μας φτάσεις 65 και δε θα το πάρουμε γραμμή!! χιχι!!

----------


## filipparas

Konina στο φύλαγε γι'αυτή την εβδομάδα το ξεπέταγμα ε; Μπράβο!!!

Το διψήφιο καραδοκεί στη γωνία Κάρεν, στο εύχομαι πιο σύντομα αό το τέλος του μήνα!

----------


## konina

Φιλιππε τώρα είδα την απώλεια σου.....συνεχίζεις σταθερά βλέπω!!!! Μπραβο συνέχισε έτσι κ κοίτα να περάσεις καλα στις διακοπές σου... Όσο για μένα η αλήθεια είναι πως το καταχαρηκα!!!!!

----------


## britnyfox

Καλημερα σε ολους!!Εγω επιτελους καταφερα να χασω 5 κιλα εδω και εναν μηνα και κατι!Αργω πολυ..αλλα αφου βλεπω διαφορα στη ζυγαρια παλι καλα!!
Μονο στο σωμα μου δεν ειδα ακομα ιδιαιτερη διαφορα!Ευχομαι ολοι να τα καταφερουμε παιδια!!

----------


## konina

britnyfox ....καθολου δεν αργεις...μια χαρα τα πας!!!! 5 κιλα σε 1 μηνα???μακαρι να ειναι ολοι οιμηνες μας ετσι....  :Cool: 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## filipparas

Ε όχι και λίγα 5 κιλά σε ένα μήνα, πολύ καλά είναι!!! Μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!!!

----------


## britnyfox

Συγγνωμη

----------


## filipparas

Δε σε μαλώσαμε βρε!!! Να τα χαρείς τα 5, μη νομίζεις οτι είναι λίγα!

----------


## britnyfox

Τα χαιρομαι !Βασικα να χαιρομαστε ολοι μας με τις ικρες ή μεγαλες μας νικες!

----------


## asi

Λοιπόν...ζυγίστηκα μετά από αρκετό καιρό αρκετά υπερφαγικα και χάλια διάθεση...αλλά μάλλον ήταν πολύ μικρό για να με τραβήξει πολύ πίσω....ψιλό καλή διατροφή
(παγωτάκια όταν το θέλω αλλά με μέτρο)...βασικά μια ηρεμία απέναντι στο φαγητό...σε συνδιασμό με δουλειά(πέφτω στα πόδια μου τα ΣΚ)...μπήκα και στο πρόγραμμα μου πια(πάνω κάτω την Αθήνα δλδ)....και να έφτασα πάλι το στρογγυλό 80...μέσα στο καλοκαίρι στανταρ είχα αγγίξει το 79 και το 83..:crazy:...στόχος πιο τυπική διατροφή και σιγά σιγά να με δει το γυμναστήριο λιγάκι...μπάς και σταθεροποιηθώ και δω και μια στανταρ απώλεια...καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## marina21_ed

17.8.2011:97.4
24.8.2011:93.7
31.8.2011:93
07.09.2011:92.1

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μαρίνα μπράβο σου!Καλή συνέχεια να έχεις

----------


## karen1985

Μαρίνα μπράβο σου, εντός στόχου! καλή συνέχειααα!!! πάμε γερά  :Smile:

----------


## marina21_ed

ευχαριστω ολους σας παιδια καλη συνεχεια και σε σας!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

76.600 περίπου -2.500 (από τα κιλά των διακοπών)

----------


## marina21_ed

μπραβο κουκουτσι μου μια χαρα τα πας καλη συνεχεια!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

:tumble::tumble:

----------


## konina

κουκουτσι..............συγχαρητη ρια...........!!!!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Ευχαριστώ, γλυκούλι μου!!:starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300

Η χαρά του ξεκολήματος δεν κράτησε πολύ...

----------


## aggeloydaki

ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ!!! Κολάς χειρότερα!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ!!! Κολάς χειρότερα!


Οταν θα πάω στην διαιτολόγο και θα δει ότι μόνο 4 κιλά θα έχω χάσει σε 2 μήνες (ακόμα δηλαδή είμαι στα 3μιση) εκεί να δεις τραλαλά που θα με πιάσει....

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα!!! 68.5! σταθερα αυτην την εβδομαδα!!!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα! 

Μεσα σε μια βδομαδα εχασα 2 κιλα απο 91,4 πηγα 89,4 :bouncy:

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## raniadio

Εγώ θα ζυγίζομαι Τρίτες γιατί οι Δευτέρες μου την δίνουν. Τις έχω συνδυάσει με δίαιτες που δεν άρχιζαν ποτέ. Έτσι λοιπόν αυτή τη φορά άρχισα Τρίτη. Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε:

6/9/11: 74,7
13/9/11: ?

----------


## mitsimou

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.
Δεν θυμαμαι εαν εχω ποσταρει εδω οποτε γραφω απο την αρχη...
Καπου τελος Αυγουστου ειχα παθει το εγκεφαλικο στην ζυγαρια και εδειχνε 84.700
απο τοτε εχω,
1-9-2011 --81,800
5-9-2011-- 81,200
και σημερα 80,900 παρολο που λογω γεννεθλειων εφαγα 2 φορες παγωτο και μπισκοτα και χτες ενα εκλαιρακι και μια γωνιτσα γαλακτομπουρεκο.
Ευελπιστω να φαει τα υπολοιπα ο αντρας μου αλλιως θα τα μοιρασω...

----------


## asi

:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:μετά από μία εβδομάδα με σταθερή ποσότητα συνήθως και απο θέμα ποιότητας είχε και το παγωτάκι του και κάτι ψιλά...έχουμε -800 γραμμάρια περίπου..'οχι και άσχημα...σχεδόν χωρίς κόπο..απλά ήηηρεμα απέναντι στο στομάχι και το πιάτο...φιλιά σε όλους καλή συνέχεια....
:love::love::love:

----------


## raniadio

6/9/11: 74,7
13/9/11: 73,5 (-1,2)

----------


## elafaki20_ed

6/9: 128
13/9: 126 (-2 kg!!)

----------


## marina21_ed

17.8.2011:97.4
24.8.2011:93.7
31.8.2011:93
7.9.2011:92.1
14.9.2011:91.2
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 76.600 περίπου -2.500 (από τα κιλά των διακοπών)



75.500, -1.100
:starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 75.500, -1.100
> :starhit::starhit::starhit:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400

----------


## filipparas

Σχεδόν 3 κιλά κάτω στις διακοπές με γενικά αυστηρό πρόγραμμα αλλά και μπόλικες ελεύθερες μέρες, I can't complain. Πλέον είμαι ένας ταπεινός υπέρβαρος και όχι πια παχύσαρκος με βάση το ΒΜΙ για πρωτη φορά στην ενήλικη ζωή μου... 

Το διψήφιο πλέον μου χαμογελάει και πιστεύω να έρθει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ την επόμενη Δευτέρα...


10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)

VAMOS λέμε,καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## angelaorangel

fillipara παει ...τον εφαγες τον γαιδαρο:thumbup:

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο φιλιπαρα, εξαιρετικη προσπαθεια και εξαιρετικα αποτελεσματα! Μια ανασα πριν το διψηφιο :yes:
Εγω παλι ολο πισωγυρισματα ειμαι αν και σημερα καλυτερα απ'την περασμενη εβδομαδα, 76.5 Αντε να δουμε πως θα παμε!

----------


## break

filippara Σου αξίζουνε πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!

Μια ανάσα απο το διψήφιο!!!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Να 'στε καλά!!! Πάμε όλοι γερά λέμε!

----------


## asi

σήμερα..78.5...καλά πάμε... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
αν και θα κολλήσω σε λιγάκι λόγω περίεργης διατροφής...:crazy:
ένα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και από εμένα Φίλιππε!

----------


## brazil

Γραφω κι εγω εδω σημερα αφου σημερα ζυγιστηκα κι οχι χθες για να μπω στο εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα! 

Σημερα Τριτη 20/9... 78,6!

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα!! Ξεκινάω πάλι και Θεός βοηθός!! Σήμερα ζυγίστικα και είμαι στα 55,6 kg! Σε μια βδομάδα απο τώρα ελπίζω να έχω νέα κατά 1 kg ελαφρύτερα!!  :Wink:

----------


## karen1985

Καλημέρα! Πλασματικό το 100 που είδα 1 μέρα πριν φύγω διακοπές, την επόμενη έδειξε ξανά 101..
και σήμερα μετά από 10 μέρες διακοπών στις οποίες έτρωγα κανονικά 101 σταθερά..

αυτήν την σταθερότητα τη χάρηκα λες και έχασα... συνεχίζουμε για απώλεια και πιο σημαντικό να τη διατηρήσουμε!

----------


## filipparas

Ακριβώς το ίδιο ένιωσα κι εγώ στις διακοπές μου Κάρεν που έχασα και 200γρ. τρώγοντας μέτρια και πίνοντας και αρκετό αλκοόλ, από τις πιο χαρούμενες στιγμές μου στο "ταξίδι". Καλή συνέχεια τώρα μετά το διαλειμματάκι!

Asi μπράβο! Καλή αρχή brazil!

----------


## karen1985

Φίλιππε έτσι ακριβώς.. καλή συνέχεια σ' όλους μας.. 
πάντως με πέρασες, δεν παίζω.. :PP πλάκα κάνω, πολλά μπράβο..!!

φοβάμαι οτι θα χάνω δύσκολα για τον επόμενο μήνα γιατί έχει τελειώσει κιόλας η συνδρομή μου στο gym και δεν την ανανεώνω
γιατί δεν ξέρω ακόμα αν θα μένω φέτος Βόλο, Γιάννενα ή Αθήνα.. χαχα μεγάλη ιστορία..

παρατηρώ ότι δε σηκώνομαι να τρέξω που έχουμε και το στάδιο του Ολυμπιακού Βόλου δίπλα, ελπίζω να ξεβαρεθώ κάποια στιγμή..

καλά κατεβάσματα παίδες..!!

----------


## raniadio

6/9/11: 74,7
13/9/11: 73,5 (-1,2)
20/9/11: 73,3 (-0,2)

ΑΡΓΑ.... ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...

----------


## koritsaki_ed

14/9 ---> 90,5
21/9 ---> 88,7

απιστευτο!
Θα μου πειτε "πρωτη βδομαδα ειναι γι αυτο τοση απωλεια"
ομως ειναι η πρωτη βδομαδα απο τις απειρες πρωτες που εχω ξεκινησει διαιτα που παει τοσο καλα!
μακαρι αυτη τη φορα να γινει κατι!

----------


## raniadio

Μπράβο κοριτσάκι!!! 
Λες να βοήθησε το βιβλίο?

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 76.600 περίπου -2.500 (από τα κιλά των διακοπών)
> 
> 
> ...


74.500, -1.000:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

ρανια δεν ξερω....νομιζω πως βοηθαει...
συντομα θα αρχισω και γυμναστικη να δω κι αυτη τη θα κανει!

----------


## filipparas

Bravo koukoutsi!!! Πάμε γερά!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Bravo koukoutsi!!! Πάμε γερά!


Ευχαριστώ!!!:wink1:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300

----------


## dora_th

Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
Next 01/11 <90 .
( H ζυγαρια μου δε δείχνει gr . Μισό κιλό και ολόκληρο . Καλύτερα αμα ασχολουμαι και με gr χάθηκα )

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by dora_th_
> Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
> 28/08 99Kg
> 4/09 98Kg
> 11/09 97Kg
> 18/09 96 Kg
> 25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
> Next 01/11 <90 .
> ( H ζυγαρια μου δε δείχνει gr . Μισό κιλό και ολόκληρο . Καλύτερα *αμα ασχολουμαι και με gr χάθηκα* )


Μπράβο για την απώλεια μεν, αλλά καλό θα είναι η ζυγαριά να δείχνει και γραμμάρια. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που ο οργανισμός χάνει γραμμάρια, γιατί λοιπόν να μην το βλέπεις και να έχεις εσύ την εντύπωση πως δεν έχασες καθόλου; Για παράδειγμα εγώ έχασα αυτή την εβδομάδα 2,4 δεν είναι το ίδιο να βλέπεις 2 κιλά ξερά απ'το 2,4 του συνόλου.  :Wink: 
Θα σου πρότεινα να αφήσεις την αναλογική ζυγαριά κάπου στην άκρη και αγόρασε μια ηλεκτρονική για να ξέρεις ακριβώς πόση είναι η απώλεια σου! :yes:

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Δώρα, πολύ καλά πας!

Αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα το περισσότερο βάρος εδώ και μήνες... χωρίς μάλιστα να είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο διατροφικά!!! Πάνε τα 100 λοιπόν, φτάσαμε και τα 50 κιλά κάτω αισίως!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2

VAMOS!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Φίλιππε μου μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αντε λίγο έμεινε βρε!!!!! Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις με σταθερούς ρυθμούς μέχρι το τέλος!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Φίλιππε μπράβο σου!ʼντε λίγο σου έμεινε ακόμα!

Δώρα μπράβο!

----------


## dora_th

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Μπράβο Δώρα, πολύ καλά πας!
> 
> Αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα το περισσότερο βάρος εδώ και μήνες... χωρίς μάλιστα να είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο διατροφικά!!! Πάνε τα 100 λοιπόν, φτάσαμε και τα 50 κιλά κάτω αισίως!
> 
> 10-Ιαν 148,6
> 17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
> 24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
> 31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε . Σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια .Όσον αφορά εμένα είναι η πρώτη φορά που νιώθω σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρω . Πάιρνω δύναμη απ' όλους εσας . Και το ποιο σημαντικό αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να βγάζω τα κιλά απ΄το μυαλό μου . Νοιώθω ότι το σημαντικότερο είναι να ισορροπήσω τη διατροφή μου και τη σχέση μου με το φαγητό . Τα κιλα θα έρθουν ως συνέπεια αυτου .

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Μπράβο, Φίλιππε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πρέπει να πεθαίνεις στο γυμναστήριο, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!!!! ʼντρεεεεεες.....ζηλεύω τις καύσεις σου!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Thanks!!!

Μπά, δε πάω καλά με τη γυμναστική τελευταία... μόνο τρέξιμο έξω και οτι ασκησούλες κάνω στο σπίτι μέρα παρά μέρα(όχι πολλά πράματα...)

----------


## karen1985

Μπράβο ρε Φιλιππε πραγματικά, σε καμαρώνουμε όλοι μας..!!  :Smile:

----------


## raniadio

6/9/11: 74,7
13/9/11: 73,5 (-1,2)
20/9/11: 73,3 (-0,2)
27/9/11: 72,8 (-0,5)

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300 
28/09/2011 94.300

Αν και δεν είναι βδομάδα αλλά 5 μέρες, δεν μπόρεσα να μην ζυγιστώ και να μην εκπλαγώ με το αποτέλεσμα!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 , -800γρ.

----------


## filipparas

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Μπράβο κουκουτσάκι!!! τσαφ τσουφ τσαφ τσουφ τρένο πας!!!

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Μπράβο Δώρα, πολύ καλά πας!
> 
> Αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα το περισσότερο βάρος εδώ και μήνες... χωρίς μάλιστα να είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο διατροφικά!!! Πάνε τα 100 λοιπόν, φτάσαμε και τα 50 κιλά κάτω αισίως!
> 
> 10-Ιαν 148,6
> 17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
> 24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
> 31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
> ...




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Κρατάς δυνάμεις για το τέλος ε? Απίστευτη η απώλεια των τελευταίων εβδομάδων κ μετά απο τόσο καιρό 
και πάλι χίλια μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Μπράβο κουκουτσάκι!!! τσαφ τσουφ τσαφ τσουφ τρένο πας!!!


χεχεχεχ ευχαριστώ!!!! Την άλλη Πέμπτη μαζί με το ζύγισμα θα έχω και λιπομέτρηση στα χέρια μου. Για να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε κι εκεί  :Smile: ))

----------


## dora_th

Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
Περίμενα περίοδο αυτή την εβδομάδα , και μισο κιλο καλα είναι . Πιστεύω την επομενη που θα έχει φύγει η κατακρατηση θα είναι καλύτερα .
Next 01/11 <90 .

----------


## karen1985

100...  :Smile:   :Smile:  αν και ίσως δείχνει λίγο κάτω δε θα χαρώ ακόμα, θα περιμένω την άλλη Δευτέρα..!!

Έλα να μη ξαναδω ποτέ τριψίφιο..!!

----------


## filipparas

Karen, μπράβο!!! Ποτέ ξανά τριψήφιο!!!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7

Ε λογικό κάποια στιγμή να σταματούσε το παρτυ των τελευταίων εβδομάδων! Και 700γρ. μια χαρά είναι πάντως! Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## mitsimou

Εχω καιρο να ζυγιστω. Απο τις 26 Σεπτεμβριου που ειμου 81.300. Χαρηκα σημερα εχω χασει ενα κιλακι και ειμαι 80.300.

Κουτσα κουτσα και με τις ατασθαλειες μου ειμαι ευχαριστημενη.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 -1.100
22/09/11 74.500 -1.000
29/09/11 73.700 -800
06/10/11 73.000 -700 αυτή τη βδομάδα

Δεν είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένη. Περιμένω περίοδο και έχω πρηστεί και τουαλέτα πάω με τα χίλια ζόρια.:sniff:

----------


## filipparas

Έλα, μια χαρά είναι!!! Γκρίνιααααα... γυναίκες...

Χωρίς πλάκα μπράβο σου, συνέχισε έτσι!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Έλα, μια χαρά είναι!!! Γκρίνιααααα... γυναίκες...
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκα μπράβο σου, συνέχισε έτσι!!!!


Α η γκρίνια είναι φυσικό μου προτέρημα!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## raniadio

6/9/11: 74,7
13/9/11: 73,5 (-1,2)
20/9/11: 73,3 (-0,2)
27/9/11: 72,8 (-0,5) 
4/9/11: 71,8 (-1)

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300 
28/09/2011 94.300
07/10/2011 94.900 (Χωρίς τουαλέτα εδώ και 4 μέρες..... :Frown:  )

----------


## dora_th

Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
Περίμενα περίοδο αυτή την εβδομάδα , και μισο κιλο καλα είναι . Πιστεύω την επομενη που θα έχει φύγει η κατακρατηση θα είναι καλύτερα .
09/10 91,9 Kg
Next 01/11 <90 .

----------


## Interloudio_ed

2/10 82.5
9/10 80.8 

Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη -1.7 γιατί προετοιμαζόμουν ψυχολογικά να δω +1 με 2 κιλα παραπάνω επειδή όλη την εβδομάδα έτρωγα οτι έβρισκα μπροστα μου και είχα απογοητευτεί...!!

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Interloudio!!! Συνέχισε έτσι(την απώλεια, όχι να τρως ο,τι υπάρχει μροστά σου  :Big Grin: )!!!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2

Πρώτη φορά εδώ και 9+ μήνες που νιώθω οτι δεν ανταμείφθηκε η προσπάθεια της εβδομάδας, είχα και άλλες τέτοιες εβδομάδες με ελάχιστη ή καθόλου απώλεια αλλά είχα κάνει τη κουτσουκέλα μου ... anyway, a loss is always a loss, συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------


## karen1985

Δεν πειράζει Φίλιππε, την επόμενη εβδομάδα είμαι σίγουρη θα δεις κάτι καλύτερο, το σημαντικό είναι ότι είσαι
στον σωστό δρόμο :PP

Σήμερα 99..!!! Να πω επιτέλους? να πω δόξα σοι? Καιρός ήταν!!!!!!!! ΤΡΙΨΗΦΙΑ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!

Έχω να δω διψήφιο από το 2007 και θα το χαρώ σήμερα!! ΕΛΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κάρεν συγχαριτήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Περιμένω τις φώτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Δεν πειράζει, βρε Φίλιππε!!! Εσύ ανταμοίβεσαι προκαταβολικά!!!!  :Smile:  Την επόμενη εβδομάδα πιστεύω πως θα χάσεις. Keep going

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200:tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble: :spin::tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble:

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011  111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300 
28/09/2011 94.300
07/10/2011 94.900 
14/10/2011 93.600

----------


## filipparas

Karen Διψήφιο επιβεβαιωμένο και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!!! Με νέο αέρα τώρα πάμε γι'άλλα!!!

Κουκουτσάκι :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, εντυπωσιάζεις!!!

Εύγε Πωλίνα!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! 
Πωλινάκι, συγχαρητήρια!!!! 93!!! δεν το πιστεύω!!! σαν τώρα θυμάμαι τα 104!!!

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)

Μετά την απώλεια των -1.7 κιλών,ήρθε η απογοήτευση των -0.3! Αλλά όπως λέει και η παροιμία μάζευε κι ας είν' και ρώγες... Ελπίζω ως τέλος του μήνα να πιάσω το στόχο μου και να αλλάξω 10αδα!!

Σε όλους αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!Καλή δύναμη για την συνέχεια!!

----------


## karen1985

98.2 και συνεχίζουμε..!!

Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι στο τικεράκι που κάνω δεν μπαίνει υποδιαστολή... πφφφ.. δεν πειράζει!

----------


## dora_th

Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg 

Next 01/11 <90 .

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βάλε τελεία karen1985!  :Wink:  Πάντως μπράβο για την απώλεια σε όλους κι όλες σας! :blush:

----------


## konina

σημερα 74,8 δλδ σε 9 μέρες -1,1 (αν και πρωι πρωι που ζυγιστηκα μου εδειξε 74,1 αλλα μετά που έκανα την επισημη μετρηση μου με ζυγαρια/μεζουρα/λιπομετρητη κτλ, εδειξε 74,8...ατιμη ζυγαρια)

----------


## gkate

75.5 σημερα. Κονινα μπραβο, πολυ καλα βλεπω παει η προσπαθεια. Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μπράβο σε όλες και όλους καλή συνέχεια να έχετε!

----------


## konina

ευχαριστουμε αγγελουδακι κ ευχομαι τα ιδια κ σε σενα...gkate ευχαριστω, κ εσυ τα πας πολυ καλα, αντε με το καλο να φτασουμε στο στοχο μας...

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by konina_
> σημερα 74,8 δλδ σε 9 μέρες -1,1 (αν και πρωι πρωι που ζυγιστηκα μου εδειξε 74,1 αλλα μετά που έκανα την επισημη μετρηση μου με ζυγαρια/μεζουρα/λιπομετρητη κτλ, εδειξε 74,8...ατιμη ζυγαρια)


Όπως και νά χει, μπράβο σου, γλυκούλα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300 
28/09/2011 94.300
07/10/2011 94.900 
14/10/2011 93.600 
20/10/2011 92.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200

20/10/11 72.000 --> -200γρ. --> σκ@τούλες !!! :sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:

----------


## filipparas

Βλέπω κιλάκια να εξαφανίζονται ολούθε, εύγε!!!

Κουκουτσάκι,αναπόφευκτα θα ερχοταν και μια μέτρια εβδομάδα, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!!!

----------


## smart

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Aλλάζω μέρα ζυγίσματος για πρακτικούς λόγους και επιστρέφω μετά από αποχή μιας εβδομάδας. Αρκετά καλά νομίζω...

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)

----------


## break

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup:


Μπράβο σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Βλέπω πως όλοι χάνεται κιλά κ εγώ να παραμένω σταθερή αξία :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## gkate

75 σημερα μονο -500. Δε βαριεσαι καλα ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## dora_th

Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )

Next 01/12 <85 .

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)

Επιτέλους κάτω απο το ψυχολογικό φράγμα των 80+ ......

ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ !!!

----------


## Maria Hope

25/10 - 71,4 ( ατιμο 7 δεν φευγεις με τιποτα)
καλη μας συνεχεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200 
20/10/11 72.000 

27/10/11 70.000 -2kg!!!!!!!!:shocked2::starhit::shocked2::starhit::shocked2::s tarhit:

----------


## karw poukamiso

Καλημέρεςς!!!Νέα εδω και ξεκινώ με καλη διάθεση και άπλετο πείσμα!! ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και ήμουν 78¨ :Smile: ! Αποφάσισα να ζυγίζομαι κάθε εβδομάδα αντι κάθε μέρα..

----------


## karen1985

Μπράβο κουκουτσάκι!! Σε αποζημείωσε για τα -200 της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας!!

----------


## filipparas

Δίκιλο ρε θηρίο; ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ!!!

----------


## filipparas

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες) 
30-10 93,8 -2

OK, περίμενα καλή εβδομάδα αλλά όχι κι έτσι... μια χαρά!!! Τι να πω, φαίνεται ακόμα υπάρχουν αποθέματα για το φινάλε!!!

----------


## dora_th

Καλή κυριακή σε όλους . Κουκούτσι μπράβις ο . 2 κιλά !! Φίλιππε κοντέβεις μην αγχώνεσαι .
Και για μένα ήταν καλή εβδομάδα . Νωρίς είναι ακόμη αλλά αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι μήπως τα Χριστούγεννα έχω δεί το 7
Κυριακή ημέρα επίσημου ζυγίσματος
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
Next 01/12 <85

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Δώρα!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)

Συγχαρητήρια filipparas και dora_th.... έτσι να βλέπουμε μεγάλες απώλειες να παίρνουμε θάρρος !!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Karen μου και dora σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Filippara, με μιμείσαι;;;; Κι εσύ -2!!! χαχαχ!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200 
20/10/11 72.000 
27/10/11 70.000 

03/11/11 69.700 --> -300γρ. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, αλλά....τουλάχιστον ξεμπέρδεψα με τα παλιοεβδομήντα!!!!!

----------


## Maria Hope

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::t humbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p::thumbup:
θελω κ εγω να ξεμπερδευω με το 7.......:fake sniffle:

----------


## e.pap

Σήμερα ξεκινάω διατροφή 98 κιλά ! πρώτος στόχος τα 80
θέλω να τα 70 ... θα δούμε

----------


## Maria Hope

καλη σου επιτυχιαααααα και καλη κατηφοραααααααααααααααααα :kiss:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

27/10:123,4 kg
3/11:122,3 kg

απώλεια 1,1!!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

μπραβο ελαφακι! keep going!
eua καλη αρχη!

----------


## elafaki20_ed

ευχαριστώ koritsaki αν και περίμενα λίγο παραπάνω αλλά δεν είναι και άσχημο το 1 κιλάκι..
Καλή συνέχεια να έχούμε!!

koritsaki βλέπω τα πας πολύ καλά!!

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο, βλέπω συνεχίζετε απτόητες από εκλογές, κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίες και λοιπή επικαιρότητα!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 *+0,1*

Με διαφορά η χειρότερη μου εβδομάδα εδώ και 10 μήνες(σήμερα συμπλήρώνω 10 μήνες btw), πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το καταραμένο +. Ήξερα βέβαια ότι μετά τα 2 κιλά απώλειας της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας δε θα έπρεπε να περιμένω και πολλά αλλά να πάρω δε περίμενα μιας και η διατροφή μου ήταν ΟΚ. Τεσπά? συνεχίζουμε με υπομονή, δε πιστεύω να επαναληφθεί κάτι ανάλογο σύντομα εφόσον παραμείνω εντός πλάνου.

Δε ψάχνω για δικαιολογίες(μακριά από μένα τέτοια πράματα, σε εφησυχάζουν) αλλά μπορεί να έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο ότι άλλαξα τη γυμναστική μου αυτή την εβδομάδα, γράφτηκα γυμναστήριο ξανά, μειώθηκε αρκετά η αερόβια και μπήκαν ξανά τα βάρη στην ημερήσια διάταξη.

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)

Και ενω θα έπρεπε να είμαι υπερευχαριστημένη με την απώλεια του μισού κιλού , μετά απο κατι πάστες και γαλακτομπούρεκα που κυριολεκτικά αυτή την εβδομάδα τσάκισα..... απογοητεύτηκα πολύ με τον εαυτό μου! Ένοιωσα οτι θα μπορούσα να τα έχω πάει και πολύ καλύτερα, αν μέσα στην εβδομάδα δεν με είχαν πιάσει το άγχος και τα υπαρξιακά μου! Kλασσικά έπεσα με τα μούτρα στα γλυκά..!!

Filipparas μην απογοητεύεσαι! Έχω ακούσει με τα βάρη αποκτούν όγκο οι μυς και γι΄ αυτό ζυγίζουν παραπάνω.Όπως επίσης ο μυικός ιστός είναι βαρύτερος από το λίπος οπότε δείχνει + 0.1 η ζυγαριά!
Σημασία έχει να σφίγγεις, και ενώ είσαι στα ίδια κιλά να δείχνεις πιο αδύνατος..

----------


## karen1985

Interloudio δεν μου είπες που έχει τα καλά γαλακτομπούρεκα χαχα!! 

97.1 σήμερα και συνεχίζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## dora_th

Μετά από 10 εβδομάδες συνεχούς απώλειας , αυτή η εβδομάδα πήγε -200 , +300 και συνεχή μπρος πίσω , τελικά έκλεισε στα
ίδια . Δεν πτοούμε , συνεχίζω . Το μόνο που με πτοεί είναι ότι ήλπιζα τα Χριστούγεννα να έχω δεί το 7 , αλλά δεν πειράζει ας το δώ με τον καινούργιο χρόνο .Και τι έγινε ? 
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg

Next 01/12 <85

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> 6-11 93, 9 *+0,1*
> 
> Με διαφορά η χειρότερη μου εβδομάδα εδώ και 10 μήνες(σήμερα συμπλήρώνω 10 μήνες btw), πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το καταραμένο +. Ήξερα βέβαια ότι μετά τα 2 κιλά απώλειας της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας δε θα έπρεπε να περιμένω και πολλά αλλά να πάρω δε περίμενα μιας και η διατροφή μου ήταν ΟΚ. Τεσπά? συνεχίζουμε με υπομονή, δε πιστεύω να επαναληφθεί κάτι ανάλογο σύντομα εφόσον παραμείνω εντός πλάνου.
> 
> Δε ψάχνω για δικαιολογίες(μακριά από μένα τέτοια πράματα, σε εφησυχάζουν) αλλά μπορεί να έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο ότι άλλαξα τη γυμναστική μου αυτή την εβδομάδα, γράφτηκα γυμναστήριο ξανά, μειώθηκε αρκετά η αερόβια και μπήκαν ξανά τα βάρη στην ημερήσια διάταξη.


Έλα βρε Φίλιππε...δεν πήρες, απλά δεν έχασες, το +100 δεν είναι τίποτα. Κι αυτό που λες για το γυμναστήριο είναι πολύ πιθανό. Μπορεί αυτά τα 100γρ. να είναι μυική μάζα, αφού αύξησες τη μυική ενδυνάμωση και τα βάρη, άρα τόσο το καλύτερο. Καλή συνέχεια πάντως!!! Αλήθεια, πόσα θα φτάσεις πια;

----------


## pagratios2

96,1 από 96,9 την περασμένη εβδομάδα και συνεχίζουμ:thumbup:ε , άσκηση σωστή διατροφή και σωστές ώρες φαγητού και θα φτάσουμε στην Ιθάκη . Μεσοπρόθεσμος στόχος μέχρι τις γιορτές τα 90 minus λέτε να τα καταφέρω?????:question:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Εννοείται ότι μπορείς να τα καταφερεις!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200 
20/10/11 72.000 
27/10/11 70.000 
03/11/11 69.700 
10/11/11 68.400 -1.300 ΛΑΛΑΛΑ ΛΑ ΛΑ:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## aggeloydaki

koukoutsaki Μου όλεεεε,τα πας εξαιρετικά τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες,μπράβο!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Σ'ευχαριστώ, αγγελουδάκι μου!!!! Είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300 
28/09/2011 94.300
07/10/2011 94.900 
14/10/2011 93.600 
20/10/2011 92.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) 
11/11/2011 92.600

Μετά από ένα καλό σκαμπανέυασμα της ζυγαριάς αυτές τις μέρες, επέστρεψε στο 92.600 και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## victoria19

Polinaki πραγματικα μπραβο για την απωλεια κιλων. Μειωνονται σταθερα. Και συγχαρητηρια για τις δημιουργιες σου. Οπτικα τουλαχιστον φαινονται υπεροχες. Καλαισθητες, πολυχρωμες, με προσοχη στην λεπτομερια. Ευχομαι να καταφερεις να υλοποιησεις τον στοχο σου και να εδραιωσεις την καριερα που σου αξιζει στον χωρο της ζαχαροπλαστικης. (Μπορω να πω οτι ζηλευω :P που εμαθες να χειριζεσαι την ζαχαροπαστα γιατι ειναι το υλικο με το οποιο μπορει κανεις να μεγαλουργησει) Και παλι μπραβο.  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Victoria μου σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!! Αν είσαι από Αθήνα, έλα στην συνάντηση που θα κανονίσουμε τέλος του μήνα. (πληροφορίες θα βρεις είτε στο τόπικ μου είτε στο carousel εντός της ερχόμενης βδομάδας). Θα χαρώ πολύ να σε δω και από κοντά (και να γευτείς έστω και κάτι μικρό από τις δημιουργείες μου!!)

----------


## filipparas

koukoutsi πετάς!!! Τρομερή πρόοδος, θέλω να δω φωτογραφίες σύντομα στο πριν-μετά τόπικ!!!

Πωλινάκι :thumbup:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> koukoutsi πετάς!!! Τρομερή πρόοδος, θέλω να δω φωτογραφίες σύντομα στο πριν-μετά τόπικ!!!



Φιλιππάρα μου, σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Στο live θα καταλάβεις καλύτερα τη διαφορά!!! χαχαχα
Τι έγινε;; Μετακομίζεις;; Πού πας;;;

----------


## filipparas

ΟΚ, περιμένω για το live λοιπόν!

Μετακομίζω; ʼσε, μετακόμισα ήδη εδώ και 20 μέρες, είμαι Πάτρα μέχρι Ιούνιο και βλέπουμε... σχετικά τακτικά όμως θα βρίσκομαι Αθήνα.

----------


## filipparas

Επιστροφή στην ομαλότητα, όχι που θα του πέρναγε το δικό του:yes:

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7

Το βλέπω το 8αράκι να αχνοφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα!!! Σήκωσε το το μπιπ, δε μπορώ δε μπορώ να περιμένω!!!:yes::yes::yes:

----------


## GODDESS

59.7:bouncy:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> 
> 
> Το βλέπω το 8αράκι να αχνοφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα!!! Σήκωσε το το μπιπ, δε μπορώ δε μπορώ να περιμένω!!!:yes::yes::yes:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Filippe μπράβο παιδί μου!Νομίζω σου κάνει καλό ο αέρας της πόλης μας  :Big Grin:  μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα σίγουρα θα έχεις δει το 8αράκι

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7) :tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## Interloudio_ed

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> Interloudio δεν μου είπες που έχει τα καλά γαλακτομπούρεκα χαχα!!


Την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθεις, θα πάμε να τσακίσουμε από ένα (κομμάτι οχι ταψί):smilegrin:

----------


## filipparas

Έτσι φαίνεται αγγελουδάκι, μου πάει η Πάτρα!!! :Cool:  

Μπράβο Interloudio, σταθερή αξία!

----------


## dora_th

28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg

Next 01/12 <85

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200 
20/10/11 72.000 
27/10/11 70.000 
03/11/11 69.700 
10/11/11 68.400 

17/11/11 68.100 --> -300γρ. comme ci comme &#231;a αν σκεφτώ κι ότι μείωσα πολύ τη γυμναστική αυτή τη βδομάδα

----------


## pagratios2

95.6  :Big Grin:

----------


## break

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Μπράβο παιδιά!!!! 
Μπράβο σε όλους!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

04/03/2011 125

06/04/2011 113,300
15/04/2011 111,600 
18/04/2011 111,100 
21/04/2011 110,100 
02/05/2011 109,100
06/05/2011 108,000
16/05/2011 107,700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου!!)
27/05/2011 106.400 
03/06/2011 106.000
08/06/2011 105.400 
10/06/2011 104.800 
17/06/2011 105,000
22/06/2011 104.100 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

02/07/2011 101.800 
12/07/2011 100.200 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
22/07/2011 99.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) (100,1 στο σπίτι)
29/07/2011 98.800 (Ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
07/08/2011 98.500 (Eπιστροφή από διακοπές και ζύγισμα στο σπίτι) 
15/08/2011 97.600
27/08/2011 97.600
02/10/2011 96.300
09/09/2011 96.300
16/09/2011 95.400
23/09/2011 95.300 
28/09/2011 94.300
07/10/2011 94.900 
14/10/2011 93.600 
20/10/2011 92.700 (Ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου) 
11/11/2011 92.600
18/11/2011 91.700

----------


## filipparas

Τι έγινε Πωλίνα, έβαλες το τούρμπο ενόψει της επίσκεψης σου στην Αθήνα; Μπράβο!

Μια χαρά πας κουκουτσάκι, φτού μη σε ματιάσω!!! Αυτό έλειπε να χάνεις κάθε εβδομάδα πάνω από κιλό 68 κιλά πραματάκι να μας κομπλάρεις τελείως...

Παγκράτιε άψογος, keep walking!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> 
> Μια χαρά πας κουκουτσάκι, φτού μη σε ματιάσω!!! Αυτό έλειπε να χάνεις κάθε εβδομάδα πάνω από κιλό 68 κιλά πραματάκι να μας κομπλάρεις τελείως...


:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## filipparas

Μια εβδομάδα μέτρια διατροφικά, σχετικά ικανοοιητικά όμως τα αποτελέσματα στη ζυγαριά

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9

Συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------


## break

filippara κοιτώ τη πορεία σου κ σε καμαρώνω!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Μπράβο για την υπομονή σου!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Μπράβο για το κουράγιο σου!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Μπράβο για την ελπίδα που δίνεις σε όλους εμάς!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6) Σήμερα θα γίνω λίγο αχάριστη(όσο πατάει η γάτα δηλαδή) και θα πω πείραζε να έχω χάσει λίγα γραμμάρια παραπάνω έτσι για να ανέβει η ψυχολογία μου εν αναμονή των Χριστουγέννων;;;;

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!!Έτσι να πέρνουμε φόρα φόρα κατηφόρα και ο θέος ο ίδιος να μην μας σταματά!!

Filipparas είσαι το πρότυπο μου!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## break

Imterludio :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

κ εσύ τα πάς περίφημα!!!!!!!!

ακολουθείς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο?

----------


## dora_th

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες αγκομαχάω για να φύγει κάτι , και χωρίς να ξεφεύγω διατροφικά , ( αν εξαιρέσουμε τη χθεσινή μέρα που αν και υπερφαγικό δεν έκανα , αλλά ούτε και δίαιτα - ας πούμε 'οτι έφαγα κανονικά ). Αλλά δεν πειράζει , ο πρωταρχικός μου στόχος μου ήταν να φτειάξω τη διατροφή μου , να κόψω τη σαβουροφαγία , έ κι άν η ζυγαριά με ανταμείψει με κανένα κιλό πιο κάτω δεν θα πώ όχι . Έξάλλου 12Kg απ το Σεπτέμβρη και 20 απ τα βαρύτερα μου δεν είναι άσχημα . Τα λέω για να τα πιστέψω κι εγώ γιατί είναι στιγμές που με παίρνει από κάτω .
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 93,5 Kg
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg

Next 01/12 <85

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by dora_th_
> Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες αγκομαχάω για να φύγει κάτι , και χωρίς να ξεφεύγω διατροφικά , ( αν εξαιρέσουμε τη χθεσινή μέρα που αν και υπερφαγικό δεν έκανα , αλλά ούτε και δίαιτα - ας πούμε 'οτι έφαγα κανονικά ). Αλλά δεν πειράζει , ο πρωταρχικός μου στόχος μου ήταν να φτειάξω τη διατροφή μου , να κόψω τη σαβουροφαγία , έ κι άν η ζυγαριά με ανταμείψει με κανένα κιλό πιο κάτω δεν θα πώ όχι . Έξάλλου 12Kg απ το Σεπτέμβρη και 20 απ τα βαρύτερα μου δεν είναι άσχημα . Τα λέω για να τα πιστέψω κι εγώ γιατί είναι στιγμές που με παίρνει από κάτω .
> 28/08 99Kg
> 4/09 98Kg
> 11/09 97Kg
> 18/09 96 Kg
> 25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
> 02/10 93,5 Kg
> 09/10 91,9 Kg
> ...


Dora, βλέποντας το post σου παρατηρώ ότι τα πηγαίνεις μια χαρά. Αν το κοιτάξεις προσεχτικά θα δεις ότι χάνεις σταθερά βδομάδα παρά βδομάδα. Δηλαδή τη μια βδομάδα χάνεις αρκετά (1-1,5 κιλό) και την επόμενη χάνεις λίγο (0-0.5 κιλό). Αυτό είναι μια σταθερότητα. Δηλαδή αν ζυγιζόσουν για παράδειγμα κάθε 2 εβδομάδες θα έβλεπες την ίδια σχεδόν απώλεια κάθε φορά. Κι εγώ κάπως έτσι χάνω και είμαι ευχαρηστημένη. Μην απογοητεύεσαι. Τα πας μια χαρα!!!

----------


## dora_th

Κουκούτσι σ΄ευχαριστώ και μπράβο και σε σένα για την απώλεια σου . Δεν απαγοητεύομαι αν και το βδομάδα παρα βδομάδα είναι του τελευταίου μήνα . Τους 2 πρώτους μήνες ήταν 3 εβδομάδες καλής απώλειας - 1 μικρής . Αλλά το περίμενα , απλά ήλπιζα να κρατήσει λίγο ακόμη ο καλός ρυθμος . Παρ΄ όλα αυτά όσο κρατάω τη διατροφή μου , δεν με νοιάζει , όταν ξεκίνησα αυτή τη φορά , είπα αλλάζω τρόπο διατροφής , αλλάζω συνήθειες , αλλάζω εμένα , αυτά που τρώω και στις ποσότητες αυτές δεν τα χρειάζομαι , δεν είπα θα χάσω κιλά δεν είπα θα κάνω δίαιτα , τα κιλά αν κατέβουν καλώς να κατέβουν .

----------


## filipparas

Με αυτή τη νοοτροπία είναι σίγουρο οτι θα φύγουν και τα κιλά, μπορεί όχι με το ρυθμό που θα μας ικανοποιούσε απόλυτα αλλά θα φύγουν! Μπράβο Δώρα!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by dora_th_
> Κουκούτσι σ΄ευχαριστώ και μπράβο και σε σένα για την απώλεια σου . Δεν απαγοητεύομαι αν και το βδομάδα παρα βδομάδα είναι του τελευταίου μήνα . Τους 2 πρώτους μήνες ήταν 3 εβδομάδες καλής απώλειας - 1 μικρής . Αλλά το περίμενα , απλά ήλπιζα να κρατήσει λίγο ακόμη ο καλός ρυθμος . Παρ΄ όλα αυτά όσο κρατάω τη διατροφή μου , δεν με νοιάζει , όταν ξεκίνησα αυτή τη φορά , είπα αλλάζω τρόπο διατροφής , αλλάζω συνήθειες , αλλάζω εμένα , αυτά που τρώω και στις ποσότητες αυτές δεν τα χρειάζομαι , δεν είπα θα χάσω κιλά δεν είπα θα κάνω δίαιτα , τα κιλά αν κατέβουν καλώς να κατέβουν .


Bravo dora!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 
15/09/11 75.500 
22/09/11 74.500 
29/09/11 73.700 
06/10/11 73.000 
13/10/11 72.200 
20/10/11 72.000 
27/10/11 70.000 
03/11/11 69.700 
10/11/11 68.400 
17/11/11 68.100

24/11/11 67.400 --> -700gr

----------


## aggeloydaki

κουκουτσάκι αργά αλλά σταθερά έχεις πάρει την κατηφόρα,όλε!

----------


## filipparas

Αυτό είναι αργά; Πάνω από 1% του βάρους της είναι!!!

Απλά το κουκουτσάκι πλέον είναι mignon(που πάντα ήταν, απλά ήταν λίγο πιο αφρατούλικο:bigsmile :Smile:  και η φυσιολογική απώλεια σαν αριθμός φαίνεται μικρή... keep walking!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Φίλιππε έχεις δίκιο!!!απλά έκανα το κλασσικό λάθος που κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι και θεωρούμε πως η απώλεια 1 κιλό/εβδομάδα είναι το αναμενόμενο.Αλλά το κουκουτσάκι όντως είναι μόλις 67 κιλάκια πια,και η απώλεια της είναι παραπάνω από ικανοποιητική!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

ιιιιιιιιι με κάνετε και κοκκινίζωωωωωω!!!!!
ʼκου μινιόν!!!! Πρώτη φορά μου το λένε!!! χιχιχιχιχιχ
Ούτε εσείς πάτε πίσω φυσικά, απλά εγώ έχω και το θεμα του ύψους (1.56)!!! ʼντε, γι αυτό έχει τύχει να με πουν μινιόν!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύυυυυυ:starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## break

koukoutsaki μπράβο :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## konina

ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! ειχα να μπω πολυ καιρο κ πραγματικα εμεινα εκπληκτη!! ευχομαι ολοψυχα να συνεχισετε ολοι ετσι...

----------


## filipparas

Welcome back Konina, αισθητή η απουσία σου... ελπίζω να επανέλθεις δυναμικά!

Περίμενα λίγο καλύτερα αυτή την εβδομάδα με τόσο λιώσιμο στο gym και καλή διατροφή αλλά ΟΚ, δεν έγινε και τίποτα...

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ!!!

----------


## Mak

Φίλιππε, η κατηφόρα καλά τραβά! Το ροκανίζεις λίγο λίγο το 9 και νομίζω πριν τα Χριστούγεννα το 8 θα σου κλείνει το μάτι! :wink2:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## filipparas

Πριν τα Χριστούγεννα; Ω φρικαλέα φρίκη, αν βλέπω αυτό το σιχαμένο εννιάρι για ένα ακόμα μήνα σε καθιστώ αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνη!!!:spin:

Πλάκα κάνω, que sera, sera, whatever will be, will be (τώρα το παίζω cool) :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## Mak

χαχα,εε όχι και κανένα μήνα βρε Φίλιππε! Όταν λέμε πριν τα Χριστούγεννα δεν εννοούμε την παραμονή! Σε καμιά βδομάδα όμως το βλέπω να στολίζουμε έξτρα φωτάκια στο μπαλκόνι για να σε γιορτάσουμε που θα αλλάξεις νουμεράκι! :spin::spin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Καλέ ήρθαν τα χριστούγεννα δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι ? :P εδώ πιστεύω από εβδομάδα θα ανάψουν και τα φωτάκια της πόλης :Wink:  πάντως Φίλιππε αν το καλοσκεφτείς εκτός από μία φορά που είδες +0,1 όλες τις άλλες έχεις - ,πρέπει να είσαι σούπερ ευχαριστημένος με αυτό! δεν είναι τίποτα 900 γραμμαριάκια που σου έχουν μείνει για να δεις το 8!η κατηφόρα σου είναι δεδομένη!

----------


## cranberry

Γεια σας παιδια!! Ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ μα εμπαινα και παρακολουθουσα συνεχως τισ ιστοριες σας.Σας αξιζουν χιλια μπραβο! Ειναι πολυ μεγαλη η ικανοποιηση που λαμβανει ο εαυτος μας οταν μετα απο χιλιες προσπαθειεσ και αλλες τοσες απογοητευσεις καταφερνεισ να φτασεισ στο επι8υμητο αποτελεσμα.
Ειμαι τοσο απογοητευμενη αλλα σας διαβαζω και παιρνω κουραγιο οποτε εκ των προτερων σας ευχαριστω.
Ειμαι 59 κιλα εδω και 2 μηνες.προσπαθω καθημερινα να χασω τα υπολοιπα 4-5 κιλα μα δεν τα καταφερνω.Κατω απο τα 57,7 κιλα δεν πεφτω που να χτυπιεμαι.Προσφατα εκανα ενα σωρο εξετασεις ,διοτι εχω σπαστικη κολιτιδα απο τα 20.Τωρα ειμαι 25.Ειναι σε φοβερη εξαρση τωρα η κατασταση και η ψυχολογια μου ειναι απαισια.Εκανα και εργομετρικο τεστ και δυστυχωσ ο βασικος μου μεταβολισμοσ ειναι μονο 1050 θερμιδες την ημερα.ο γιατρος μου ειπε πωσ θα επρεπε να ειναι γυρω στισ 1700 για μια κοπελα στην ηλικια μου..2 ειδικοι μου εγραψαν μια διαιτα η οποια εχει απειρο φαγητο κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα μου ειπαν πως με αυτην θα χασω τα 4 κιλα μου σε ενα μηνα σε συνδυασμο με ηπια γυμναστικη. ομωσ το φαγητο για μενα δεν ειναι απολαυση ειναι εχθροσ και ευτυχως εχω συνειδητοποιησει πωσ αυτο που νιωθω δεν ειναι υγιες. Καθε μερα,ολη μερα εδω και χρονια σκεφτομαι μονο ποσο χοντρη ειμαι. πριν 2 χρονια και για πολλα χρονια πιο πριν ημουν 54 κιλα σταθερα.μετα λογω διαβασματος πηρα δεκα κιλα.εφτασα τα 63.8. καταφερα ομωσ σε 6 μηνες και με σκληρο αγωνα να φτασω τα 57,7. σημερα ειμαι 59 και στενοχωριεμαι μα μερα παρα μερα αυτο συμβαινει.αντι να πεφτουν τα κιλα βλεπω συνεχως 58.2 η 59 η 57,7. ποτέ πανω η κατω απο αυτα εδω και 2 μηνες.κοντευω να τρελαθω..πιστευετε πως αν ακολουθησω τη διαιτα του γιατρου 8α τα καταφερω? καποιοσ πρεπει να με πεισει .ξερω πωσ σκεφτομαι λαθοσ ,πωσ ολα ειναι λαθος στο μυαλο μου μα υποφερω και δεν εχω που8ενα αλλου να το πω.

----------


## dora_th

Κουκουτσάκι μπράβο , Συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτη . Φίλιππε Θεος !!!! Με σένα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό , εκείνο το παλλιο << Τίποτα , τιποτα δεν μας σταματά ....>> Κονίνα καλώς ήρθες , καλή συνέχεια .
Τα δικά μου
Καλούτσικη εβδομάδα
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg -800gr

Next 01/12 <85 Βγάζω το 01/12 , δεν πρόκειται και αφήνω σκέτο

Next <85

----------


## Redish

Cranberry καλωσήρθες.
Δεν έχω χρόνο να γράψω πολλά, αλλά γνωμη μου είναι να ακούσεις το γιατρό. Με τη διατροφή που σου έδωσε, λογικά θα σου επιταχύνει τον μεταβολισμό και έτσι θα καταφέρεις να χάσεις ίσως αυτά που θέλεις.
Ξερω οτι ακουγεται παράξενο να τρως παραπάνω και να χάνεις, όμως είναι αλήθεια. Στο υπογράφω! σημασία έχει ΤΙ τρως, όχι τόσο το πόσο τρως. Θελω να πω το να τρως 1 μήλο την ημερα πχ, δεν θα σε κάνει να χάσεις κιλά από κπ σημείο και μετά. Γιατί θα έχεις ρίξει τον μεταβολισμό σου. Με σωστή διατροφή, τον επανεργοποιείς και έτσι χάσεις.
ακου τον γιατρό σου :Wink: 
καλη επιτυχια και καλή δύναμη στον αγώνα σου!

----------


## cranberry

σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου απαντησες redish.ολα ειναι στο μυαλο και απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα τα προβληματα ολων μας με το φαγητο.και εσυ καλη συνεχεια!βλεπω απο το chart σου εχεις χασει πολλα κιλα! μπραβο σου!συνεχισε ετσι ¨)

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5) Not good,Not bad!!

Tις 3 πρώτες μέρες της εβδομάδας δεν μπόρεσα να συγκρατηθώ και έτρωγα πάνω απο 5000 θερμίδες ημερησίως.Τις επόμενες μέρες προσπάθησα να το σώσω με αρκετό περπάτημα ώστε να μην δω + στην ζυγαριά!! Τελικά απέδωσε το περπάτημα και οχι μόνο αυτό είδα και -500 γραμμάρια!!
Συνειδητοποίησα πως μάλλον πρέπει να εντάξω την γυμναστική(έστω και ελαφριά) στην καθημερινότητα μου!!




> _Originally posted by break_
> Imterludio :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> κ εσύ τα πάς περίφημα!!!!!!!!
> ακολουθείς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο διαιτολόγιο?


Οχι δεν ακολουθώ συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα, ούτε μετράω θερμίδες ... Θα με άγχωνε πάρα πολύ κάτι τέτοιο και θα ξεσπούσα στο φαγητο.... 
Απλώς έχω κόψει τα πολυ παχυντικά πχ γλυκά,ψωμί,λάδι(βάζω μέχρι 2 κ.σ ημερησίως) ζάχαρη και junk food.Τυρί,γάλα, γιαούρτι κτλ παίρνω light.
Ποσότητες στο φαγητό δεν μετράω απλά τρώω ένα πιάτο(οχι πολύ μεγάλο) και δεν βάζω επιπλέον αν δεν έχω χορτάσει!!

Ξεκίνησα 22/5 με 99 κιλά και 27/11 είμαι περίπου 76!! Δηλαδή 23 κιλά σε 6 μήνες...είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένη και χωρίς να κάνω εξαντλητική δίαιτα ή να περιορίζω κάποιες ομάδες τροφών!!Και το βασικότερο χώρις γυμναστική που την ακούω και βγάζω σπυριά!!

----------


## natalie12

52 κιλα

----------


## sofaki2011

Πρωινό ζύγισμα 111,4

----------


## pagratios2

94.6 , παμε ολοταχως για τα 90 ελπίζω στις γιορτες να τον πιασω τον στοχο το κακό είναι οι απανωτες ιωσεις που με ταλαιπωρουν αλλά πιστευω να ειμαι υγιης...:barfy:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 --> -2.000-2.400kg
15/09/11 75.500 --> -1.100 kg
22/09/11 74.500 --> -1.000 kg
29/09/11 73.700 --> -800 gr
06/10/11 73.000 --> -700 gr
13/10/11 72.200 --> -800 gr
20/10/11 72.000 --> -200 gr
27/10/11 70.000 --> -2.000 kg
03/11/11 69.700 --> -300 gr
10/11/11 68.400 --> -1.300 kg
17/11/11 68.100 --> -300 gr
24/11/11 67.400 --> -700 gr

01/11/11 66.700 --> -700 gr

----------


## filipparas

Τσαφ τσουφ τσαφ τσουφ... ασταμάτητη!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Φίλιππε μπράβο! Κοντεύεις να τερματίσεις! :spin:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Τσαφ τσουφ τσαφ τσουφ... ασταμάτητη!!!


 :tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## konina

κουκουτσι μου τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μπραβο γλυκο μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by konina_
> κουκουτσι μου τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μπραβο γλυκο μου!!!!!!!!


<3 <3 <3

----------


## e.pap

97.5 με ούτε 2 βδομάδες δίαιτα :grin::grin::grin:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

- 1,5 kg
Τι χαράαα!!!:spin:

----------


## Eli_ed

Αχ elafaki μου μπράβοοοοο!!! Και με τα μπισκοτάκια σου και 1.5 μείον είσαι power καλή συνέχεια και πάντα τέτοια!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## filipparas

Elafaki, e.pap :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

Συνεχίστε έτσι!

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Nαι Eli μου και με τα μπισκοτάκιa μείον 1,5 πάλι καλά!
Ευχαριστώ filippara!!Να κάνω και μία ερώτηση..
Πως μετράς θερμίδες,λιπαρά και τα άλλα με τόση ακρίβεια??

----------


## filipparas

Ωπ, τώρα είδα την ερώτηση... έχω ένα προγραμματάκι Ελαφάκι που με βοηθάκαι τα υπολογίζω. Αν θες μπορώ να στο στείλω με email.

Έφυγε σχεδόν άλλο ένα κιλάκι αυτή την εβδομάδα και μαζί και το 9αράκι... πάμε γι'άλλα!!!

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9

Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5)
***************
04/12 75.2 (-1.0) EΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ BMI < 24.9

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Ωπ, τώρα είδα την ερώτηση... έχω ένα προγραμματάκι Ελαφάκι που με βοηθάκαι τα υπολογίζω. Αν θες μπορώ να στο στείλω με email.
> 
> Έφυγε σχεδόν άλλο ένα κιλάκι αυτή την εβδομάδα και μαζί και το 9αράκι... πάμε γι'άλλα!!!
> 
> 10-Ιαν 148,6
> 17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
> 24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
> 31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
> ...






:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:spin::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## karen1985

Μπράβο φίλιππε και έφη μπράβοοοοοοοοο!!! Και εις κατώτερα..!!

----------


## e.pap

Φίλιππε χίλια μπράβο !! 
( αν και για μένα μια χαρά είσαι δεν χρειάζεται να χάσεις και άλλα , γούστα είναι αυτά  :Smile:  )
σήμερα τέλος δεύτερης εβδομάδας 96.5
πριν 2 βδομάδες ήμουν 100.5 οπότε καλά πάμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## filipparas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. e.pap δε συμφωνώ αλλά μου έφτιαξε τη διάθεση το σχόλιο σου οτι είμαι ΟΚ σε αυτό το βάρος, δε περίμενα ποτέ τέτοιου είδους σχόλιο να έχει αποδέκτη εμένα. Θα κανω καιρό να συνηθίσω οτι είμαι κοντά στο φυσιολογικό. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι μου το έλεγε η γιαγιά μου από τα 120 να μη χάσω άλλο αλλά δε της πολυέδινα σημασία:bouncy: Μπράβο σου για το εξαιρετικό ξεκίνημα!

Μπράβο Interloudio, τεράστιο ορόσημο το φυσιολογικό ΒΜΙ, καλό φίνις!

----------


## kriaraki-72

Μπράβο μπράβο σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αχ κι εγώ πως ονειρεύομαι τη μέρα που θα μου λένε αυτά που λένε και σε σένα Φίλιππε!! Χίλια μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dora_th

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους ! 
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg -200gr

Next <85 Πού θα πάει , θα σε πιάσω !!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο σας κορίτσια κι αγόρια! Σας ζηλεύω! Εγώ όλο τα κάνω μαντάρα, να δω πότε θα ξεκολλήσει ο εγκέφαλος να πάρω μπρος!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Φίλιππεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8αράκι!!!!! Τι καλά!!!!!!
Χίλια μπράβο σ'εσένα και σε όλα τα παιδιά!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 --> -2.000-2.400kg
15/09/11 75.500 --> -1.100 kg
22/09/11 74.500 --> -1.000 kg
29/09/11 73.700 --> -800 gr
06/10/11 73.000 --> -700 gr
13/10/11 72.200 --> -800 gr
20/10/11 72.000 --> -200 gr
27/10/11 70.000 --> -2.000 kg
03/11/11 69.700 --> -300 gr
10/11/11 68.400 --> -1.300 kg
17/11/11 68.100 --> -300 gr
24/11/11 67.400 --> -700 gr
01/12/11 66.700 --> -700 gr

08/12/11 65.100--> -1.600kg

λα λα λα λα λαααααααααα
:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08/11/11 65.100--> -1.600kg
> 
> λα λα λα λα λαααααααααα
> :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin:


ολαλα, μπράβο κουκουτσάκι! Σούπερ απώλεια!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώωωω
Και να φανταστείς δεν έχω κατεβάσει θερμίδες καθόλου εδώ και 3 μήνες!!! 1350-1400 σταθερά!!! Τη Δευτέρα θα ξεκινήσω και λιπομετρήσεις, να δω και το μεταβολισμό μου να δω πώς πάει.
:starhit:

----------


## filipparas

Καλά εσύ έχεις βαλθεί να μας κομπλάρεις εντελώς!!! Μπράβο ρε κουκουτσάκι, αγγίζεις τη τελειότητα!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

χαχαχχα Ευχαριστώ, Φιλιππάκοοοο (δεν είσαι Φιλιππάρας πια!!!)

----------


## break

Καλά koukoutsaki δεν πιάνεσε λέμε!!!!!!!!!!!

:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

Καλέ πότε έφθασες 65 κιλά?

----------


## dora_th

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> 
> 08/09/11 76.600 --> -2.000-2.400kg
> 15/09/11 75.500 --> -1.100 kg
> 22/09/11 74.500 --> -1.000 kg
> 29/09/11 73.700 --> -800 gr
> 06/10/11 73.000 --> -700 gr
> 13/10/11 72.200 --> -800 gr
> 20/10/11 72.000 --> -200 gr
> ...


Κουκουτσάκι , κορίτσι μου φτου-φτου σκόρδα

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

koukoutsaki μου τα πήγες όχι απλά καλά.αλλά σούπερ!!!μπράβο!

----------


## elafaki20_ed

- 0,5 kg αν και περίμενα παραπάνω..

----------


## filipparas

A loss is always a loss elafaki, μπράβο!!! Συνέχισε και θα έρθουν και τα μεγαλύτερα νούμερα!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ΑΧ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΕ!!!!!!!! ΤΟ 8ΑΡΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ!!!!!!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncing: :bouncing::tumble::tumble::tumble::spin::spin:

δεν υπαρχει και εμοτικον με αγκαλια!!!! 

παμε γεραααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \ο/ μπραβο!!!!!

αν και δεν εχουμε ανοιξει ποτε μεγαλη συζητηση, βλεποντας τη προοδο σου μεσα στους μηνες, αισθανομαι τρομερα περιφανη!!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> koukoutsaki μου τα πήγες όχι απλά καλά.αλλά σούπερ!!!μπράβο!


Eυχαριστώ, αγγελουδάκι

----------


## elafaki20_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> A loss is always a loss elafaki, μπράβο!!! Συνέχισε και θα έρθουν και τα μεγαλύτερα νούμερα!!!



Απο το τίποτα όντως είναι καλύτερο!!
Και μιας που βλέπω και το τικεράκι σου δεν μπορώ να μην σου πω
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!:thumbup: :thumbup:

----------


## smart

πωπω κουκουτσακι ΠΕΤΑΣ λεμε!!!..... τα κιλα απο πανω σου  :Big Grin:  !!!

μπραβο!!!!
μπραβο σ ολους γενικα  :Smile:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Τα διώχνω. Να φύγουν να μην ξανάρθουν!!! :Wink:

----------


## filipparas

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι περίμενα πάνω από κιλό αυτή την εβδομάδα... τεσπά, συνεχίζουμε απτόητοι!!!


10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9
11-12 89,6 -0,3

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5)
***************
04/12 75.2 (-1.0)
11/12 74.3 (-0.9)




> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Μπράβο Interloudio, τεράστιο ορόσημο το φυσιολογικό ΒΜΙ, καλό φίνις!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ filippara, η χαρά μου είναι απερίγραπτη που έσπασε το ψυχολογικό φράγμα του 24.9 Και εσύ από ότι βλέπω στα τελειώματα είσαι...Τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο... ή ουρά μας έμεινε...!!

Κάρεν μου και εσυ τα πας από οτι βλέπω, περίφημα... ʼντε να ξανάρθεις να τσακίσουμε κανένα μιλφέιγ για επιβράβευση!

Συγχαρητήρια και στους υπόλοιπους...Keep walking...!!

----------


## karen1985

μπράβο σας παιδια!! έφη έχω ένα θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες, πήρα ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά και με έδειξε 4 κιλά πάνω απο την αναλογική.. 

το κακό είναι ότι λέει την αλήθεια γιατί η αναλογική με βγάζει τώρα +3 όλοι εκεί ανεβαίνουν τα παιξε η κακομοίρα..(την πέταξα εννοείται)

οπότε περιμένω να επανέλθω στα 97 του τικερακίου μου .. από το 2012 θα νιώσω πάλι τη χαρά κατεβάζω το τικεράκι μου!

δεν είμαι φαν των γλυκών κάτι σε αλμυρό θα χτυπήσουμε, χιχι! καλά να περνάς!!

----------


## e.pap

96:grin::grin:
πολύ χάρηκα είμαι πιο κάτω απο οτι περίμενα !
το περπάτημα με έσωσε ! τελικά κάνει θαύματα

----------


## dora_th

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους ! 
Ρυθμοί χελώνας τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες . Συνεχίζουμε ...
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12/11 85,5 Kg -500gr

Next <85 Πού θα πάει , θα σε πιάσω !!

----------


## rena75

66.6
σήμερα ξεκίνησα να προσέχω πάλι. δε μου άρεσε αυτό που είδα στη ζυγαριά 

Ύψος: 170
23/08/2011: 68
04/11/2011: 63
12/12/2011: 66.6
Στόχος: 58

----------


## e.pap

rena75 εμένα λίγα μου φαίνονται τα κιλά σου  :Smile: 
μήπως τα 58 είναι λίγα για το ύψος σου ??
Βέβαια εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα !

----------


## mpumpuki

Σήμερα μπήκα για πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ, οπότε θα το γράφω κάθε Τρίτη. 
13/12/11  :Stick Out Tongue: ost: 74,5 !!

----------


## harry_d103

Επιστρέφω μετά από καιρό. Έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή εδώ και 1 μήνα. Έχω χάσει 12 κιλά, αλλά έχω μέλλον ακόμη! Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους!

160-12=148 ;-)

----------


## filipparas

Ωπ, άντρας!!! Η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός αρχηγέ μου και βλέπω οτι ξεκίνησες πολύ δυναμικά!!!

Εύχομαι και ανάλογη συνέχεια!

----------


## sofaki2011

111,8 σήμερα το πρωι αλλά περιμένω να ολοκληρώσουν το "καταστροφικό" τους έργο τα γυναικολογικά μου και αύριο που θα πάω κι επίσημα για τη μέτρηση του μήνα στη διαιτολόγο θα δούμε τι κάναμε πραγματικά και τι θα δείξουν και οι μετρήσεις

----------


## nera

Ζηλεύωωωω!Έχασα μόλις 800 γραμμάρια...σε 3 ημέρες
101.6 σε 100.8

----------


## mpumpuki

> _Originally posted by nera_
> Ζηλεύωωωω!Έχασα μόλις 800 γραμμάρια...σε 3 ημέρες
> 101.6 σε 100.8


τι θα πει "μόλις"..? σε 3 μέρες 800 γρ. = σε 30 μέρες 8 κιλά!!! :spin:

----------


## dora_th

> _Originally posted by mpumpuki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nera_
> Ζηλεύωωωω!Έχασα μόλις 800 γραμμάρια...σε 3 ημέρες
> 101.6 σε 100.8
> 
> ...


Μακάρι να ΄ήταν τόσο απλά και γραμμικά τα πράγματα , ας ήταν και λιγότερο από 800γρ σε 3 μέρες .
Η καμπύλη της απώλειας βάρους μόνο ευθεία γραμμή δεν είναι . Είναι τόσο πολύπλοκη καμπύλη που καμμιά μαθηματική συνάρτηση δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει . Και μόνο η κλίση της να είναι προς τα κάτω πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by e.pap_
> rena75 εμένα λίγα μου φαίνονται τα κιλά σου 
> μήπως τα 58 είναι λίγα για το ύψος σου ??
> Βέβαια εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα !


γεια σου e.pap! μπα, δεν είναι λίγα...είναι ανάλογα το σώμα. τώρα φαίνομαι πολύ περισσότερο από όσο είμαι  :Frown:

----------


## mpumpuki

> _Originally posted by dora_th_
> 
> Μακάρι να ΄ήταν τόσο απλά και γραμμικά τα πράγματα , ας ήταν και λιγότερο από 800γρ σε 3 μέρες .
> Η καμπύλη της απώλειας βάρους μόνο ευθεία γραμμή δεν είναι . Είναι τόσο πολύπλοκη καμπύλη που καμμιά μαθηματική συνάρτηση δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει . Και μόνο η κλίση της να είναι προς τα κάτω πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι


το ξέρω φυσικά πως δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα, αλλά το point μου ήταν πως 800 γρ. σε 3 μέρες δεν είναι και λίγα, μια χαρά ποσοστό μου φαίνεται.. σίγουρα θα έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πτοούμαστε!  :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Σας χαιρετώ όλους!  :Smile: 

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 55,3kg!
Ξεκινάω από τώρα διατροφή!! 
Αν δεν καταφέρω να αδυνατίσω μέσα στις γιορτές έστω και λίγο, ας διατηρηθώ τουλάχιστον στα kg που είμαι τώρα! 
Για να δούμε..

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

08/09/11 76.600 --> -2.000-2.400kg
15/09/11 75.500 --> -1.100 kg
22/09/11 74.500 --> -1.000 kg
29/09/11 73.700 --> -800 gr
06/10/11 73.000 --> -700 gr
13/10/11 72.200 --> -800 gr
20/10/11 72.000 --> -200 gr
27/10/11 70.000 --> -2.000 kg
03/11/11 69.700 --> -300 gr
10/11/11 68.400 --> -1.300 kg
17/11/11 68.100 --> -300 gr
24/11/11 67.400 --> -700 gr
01/12/11 66.700 --> -700 gr
08/12/11 65.100--> -1.600kg

15/12/11 63.800--> -1.300kg

!!!!!!!! Μη με γελά η ζυγαριά;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## e.pap

koukoutsi χίλια μπράβο !!!!!!!!

----------


## Engraved

Αν και δεν ζυγιζομαι εβδομαδιαια, ελπιζω να με κανετε παρεα, λολ  :Smile: 

01/11/2011	80,0kg
15/11/2011	78,8kg -1.2kg
29/11/2011	77,4kg -1.4kg
13/12/2011	74,9kg -2.5kg
27/12/2011	
10/01/2012	
24/01/2012

----------


## e.pap

Engraved τι να πω ?? μπράβο σου !! πραγματικά σας θαυμάζω !! όλα είναι δυνατά:roll:
μου δίνει δύναμη οτι και εγω μπορώ να τα καταφέρω !!

----------


## filipparas

koukoutsi :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: μπράβο σου!!! Απίθανα αποτελέσματα πλησιάζοντας το φινάλε, φτου μη σε ματιάσω :lol:

Engraved με βαριά καρδιά σου επιτρέπουμε:spin:
Συγχαρητήρια για όλη σου τη πορεία για άλλη μια φορά αλλά και την απώλεια του τελευταίου 15ημέρου που ήταν εντυπωσιακή, keep up the good work!

----------


## e.pap

κοίτα ποιος μιλάει !!!!:P:P
πραγματικά έπρεπε να υπήρχαν βραβεία !!! 
είναι μεγάλο κατόρθωμα

----------


## dora_th

Κουκουτσάκι μας έχεις βάλει τα γυαλιά !!! Κοντέβεις ! Όχι η ζυγαριά δεν σε γελάει , απλά σε ανταμειβει για την προσπάθεια σου .
Engraved εσύ κι ο Φ'ιλιππος είστε τα παραδείγματα τι μπορεί να πετύχει η υπομονή, η επιμονή και η αποφασιστικότητα !

----------


## dora_th

Παιδιά πριν λίγο είχα πάει supermarket κι ήταν μια μαμά με 2 κορίτσια στην εφηβεία . Η μαμά παχύσακη τουλάχιστον βαθμού 2 , αν δεν ήταν νοσηρά παχύσαρκη . Τα κορίτσια υπερβαρα . Λοιπόν η μαμά ήταν στα ράφια με τα μπρισκότα - γκοφρέτες κτλ. ειχε παρει ενα σακουλάκι με γκοφρετίνια , και τα έδειχνε στις μικρες και τους έλεγε τα θέλετε ? να τα πάρω ? θα τα φάτε ? Τα κορίτσια αδιαφορούσαν κι εκει αυτή επέμενε . Σοκαρίστηκα . Μετά πως γίνονται υπερβαρα και παχύσαρκα τα παιδια !!!

----------


## Engraved

δυστυχως το παιδι ακολουθει οτι μαθαινει απο το σπιτι, αν και δεν ισχυει παντα. Εγω για παραδειγμα μεγαλωσα με φρεσκα λαχανικα απο το χωριο, την κοτα της γιαγιας, και φρουτα παντα απο τον γειτονα. Και ακριβως επειδη ποτε στο σπιτι δεν τρωγαμε τετοιες βλακιτσες, οταν μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια επεσα με τα μουτρα και δεν τα σηκωσα για 10 τουλαχιστον χρονια.
Το ιδανικο ειναι να δωσεις στο παιδι να καταλαβει οτι τιποτα δεν ειναι απαγορευμενο και ολα στη ζωη χρειαζονται μετρο.

ευχαριστω πολυ e.pap, ολοι περνουμε δυναμη ο ενας απο τον αλλον, μακαρι να μπορεσω να δωσω εστω τα μισα απο οσα πηρα απο αυτο αλλα και απο ενα αλλο ξενο φορουμ.  :Smile: 

fillip τοσο κοντα στο στοχο σου τι αλλο να πω παρα ενα τεραστιο μπραβο.

----------


## sofaki2011

Να μαι κι εγώ ! 
Μόλις επέστρεψα από τη διαιτολόγο και η επίσημη μέτρηση έδειξε : 111,7 (-3,7 κιλά)

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Σοφάκι, πάμε γερά!!!

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε όλους!!!:thumbup:

----------


## ele-ath

sofaki μου μπραβοοοοο!!!
Πολυ χαιρομαι γιατι μην ξεχνας εχουμε κανει και καποια σχεδια για αυτο το καλοκαιρι :saint2: 
Ετοιμη κι εγω για την αναφορα μου...
1/12 102 κιλα
8/12 100 κιλα
15/12 99 κιλα
Και τωρα χρειαζομαι ενα μαθηματικοδιατροφικο μυαλο να μου λυσει την παρακατω εξισωση...
Χ/Υ 69 κιλα... Χ=? Υ=?

----------


## karw poukamiso

χαχαχαχα ελε

----------


## karw poukamiso

εγω σημερα 17/12 (ποπο πως περναει ο καιρος...) 78,5

----------


## dora_th

Μια όμορφη Κυριακή σε όλους ! 
Εμένα αν και δεν έχω και την καλύτερη διάθεση ( Τελευταία Κυριακή πριν τα Χριστούγεννα κι έπρεπε να πάω στη δουλειά ) αποφάσισε η ζυγαριά να μου φτειάξει τη διάθεση . Μετά απο 1,5 μήνα που κινείται με ρυθμούς χελώνας , αποφάσισε να τρέξει !!! 
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg

Βλέπω στον ορίζοντα το 7 . Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται .
Next <80 Δεν βάζω χρονικό όριο .

----------


## e.pap

dora_th Μπράβο !!!την πορεία σου ελπίζω να ακολουθήσω !! 
έχασα 1 κιλό απο 96 , 95!!!
Πολύ χάρηκα !!! γιατί αυτη την εβδομάδα κανονικά έπρεπε να είχα βάλει .

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Δώρα, πολύ ευχάριστο!!! e.pap πάρα πολύ καλά!!!

Εγώ πάλι έχω ψιλοκολλήσει, καιρός ήταν να καταλάβει ο οργανισμό μου οτι χάνει βάρος μετά από 60 κιλά:P
Συνεχίζουμε... επόμενο ζύγισμα 8 Ιανουαρίου, Χριστούγεννα και Πρωτοχρονιά δεν είμαι τρελός να ζυγιστώ :Cool: 
10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9
11-12 89,6 -0,3 
18-12 89,5 -0,1

----------


## e.pap

filippa τι ύψος έχεις ?
καλά για την πορεία σου δεν έχω λόγια !!

----------


## rena75

Ζυγαριά 1 (ηλεκτρονική):
12/12: 66.6
19/12: 66,6 (!!!) 

Ζυγαριά 2 (ηλεκτρονική με λιπομέτρηση):
13/12: 67,1
20/12: 66,9 

παιδιά τι ζυγαριά έχετε; εγώ έχω 2 ηλεκτρονικές στο σπίτι. νομίζω η πρώτη δεν πάει καλα, την έχω 7 χρόνια. Μέσα σε 1 λεπτό μπορεί να σε δείξει +- 1 κιλό. Βέβαια μου κακοφαίνεται να ζυγίζομαι στη 2η γιατί δείχνει μισό κιλό πιο πάνω από την 1η, αλλά φαίνεται πιο αξιόπιστη...πφφφφ....


Ύψος: 170
23/08/2011: 68
04/11/2011: 63
12/12/2011: 66.6
19/12/2011: 66.6
Στόχος: 58

----------


## dora_th

rena ζυγαρια με ζυγαρια μπορει να έχει διαφορα κι ένα κιλο . Σημασία έχει η διαφορα με τον καιρο στην ιδια . Το 66,6 που δειχνει η μια με το 66,9 που δειχνει η άλλη είναι θέμα ευαισθησίας της μιας και της άλλης . Αν πάρεις και μια τριτη θα δείξει κάτι άλλο , παρόμοιο όμως . Κράτα τη μία όποια νομίζεις και μην κολλας .

----------


## rena75

ναι έχεις δίκιο dora_th...θα ζυγίζομαι με τη 2η να είμαι σίγουρη  :Smile:

----------


## asteropi

Εχω και γω δυο... η μια παντα με δειχνει λιγοτερο αλλα η αλλη ειναι πιο σταθερη και πιο καινουργια γι'αυτο τη λαμβανω περισσοτερο υποψη αν και πιο πολυ μου αρεσει αυτο που δειχνει η παλια.:duh:Σε αλλους φαινεται χαζο αλλα εμας μας ενδιαφερουν και τα 200 γρ. που μπορει να διαφερουν...πως να το κανουμε δηλαδη??:duh:

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Φίλιππε, μήπως το ότι κόλλησες σημαίνει ότι είναι καιρός να σταματήσεις;;; Μήπως δεν χρειάζεται πιο κάτω;;;;


Λοιπόν, εγώ:
08/09/11 76.600 --> -2.000-2.400kg
15/09/11 75.500 --> -1.100 kg
22/09/11 74.500 --> -1.000 kg
29/09/11 73.700 --> -800 gr
06/10/11 73.000 --> -700 gr
13/10/11 72.200 --> -800 gr
20/10/11 72.000 --> -200 gr
27/10/11 70.000 --> -2.000 kg
03/11/11 69.700 --> -300 gr
10/11/11 68.400 --> -1.300 kg
17/11/11 68.100 --> -300 gr
24/11/11 67.400 --> -700 gr
01/12/11 66.700 --> -700 gr
08/12/11 65.100--> -1.600kg
15/12/11 63.800--> -1.300kg

22/12/11 63.400--> -400 gr

Μετά από 3 ένα Σαββατοκυριακοδεύτερο κρεπάλης, και πολύ μου είναι!!!

----------


## mpumpuki

Δεν είχα ίντερνετ εδώ που ήρθα, αλλά την τρίτη 20/12/11 ήμουν 73,2 κιλά  :Smile:  την επόμενη εβδομάδα εύχομαι να έχω παραμείνει τουλάχιστον στα ίδια, γιατί χριστουγεννιάτικα δύσκολη η δίαιτα..! Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!!

----------


## Engraved

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους!

01/11/2011	80,0kg
15/11/2011	78,8kg -1.2kg
29/11/2011	77,4kg -1.4kg
13/12/2011	74,9kg -2.5kg
27/12/2011	75,0kg +0,1kg Τουλαχιστον περασα υπεροχα τις γιορτες  :Big Grin: 
10/01/2012	
24/01/2012

----------


## TzTonia

Πολύ σπουδαία τα αποτελέσματά σας.!
Μπράβο σε όλους.!

Είμαι στη διαδικασία του ανοίγω ticker για καταγραφή προόδου και καταγραφή στόχων.
Μπορώ να πω ότι μέσα από το forum και την ηλεκτρονική παρέα σας, έχω διαβάσει και έχω καταλάβει αρκετά πράγματα για τη διατροφή.

Λίγο πολύ όλοι τα ξέρουμε αλλά δεν τα έχουμε συνειδητοποιήσει ή δυσκολευόμαστε να τα κάνουμε πράξη ή αν θες αποτυγχάνουμε να βάλουμε εφικτούς στόχους με αποτέλεσμα να απογοητευόμαστε όταν δεν έχουμε καταφέρει το "αδύνατον".

Για μένα η ημέρα έναρξης είναι η 1η μέρα του 2012 - Κυριακή.
Το 2012, θα είναι μια από τις πιο δύσκολες χρονιές κατά τα λεγόμενα των ειδικών και στατιστικολόγων...
Εάν καταφέρω και πιάσω τους στόχους μου, για μένα θα είναι μια από τις καλύτερες μου χρονιές.

Εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία, αγάπη και δύναμη για την πραγματοποίηση των στόχων σας.

Χρόνια Πολλά,
Τόνια.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλή χρονιά στην παρέα του φόρουμ! Σήμερα αποφάσισα να βάλω φερμουάρ στο στόμα και να ανανεώσω το τίκερ. Οι γιορτές πέρασαν, έφαγα του σκασμού ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ και τώρα βάζω μέτρο. Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή είχα αρχίσει με 127 κιλά. Φέτος -1 χρόνο μετά- αρχίζω την χρονιά μου με -6 κιλά :P για την ακρίβεια με 121,1 κιλά. Τόσο με έδειξε η ζυγαριά. Οκ, είχα πάει και καλύτερα μέσα στη χρονιά, αλλά το 2011 για μένα ήταν το χειρότερο που έχω περάσει στην ζωή μου. Τέλος πάντων έφυγε το "καταραμένο" και προχωρώ με αισιοδοξία! Καλή μου αρχή... για πολλοστή φορά!!! 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Καλή σου αρχή και να χάσεις όσα κιλά επιθυμείς μέχρι του χρόνου

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλή Χρονιά!!
Απίστευτα αποτελέσματα!! Μπράβο σε όλους σας!!! Συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια!! 
Τελικά αρκεί να τη δούμε διαφορετικά και να γίνει αυτό το κλικ που θα μας ξυπνήσει!! 

Ευτιχισμένο και υγειές 2012 σε όλους μας!! =) 
Υπομονή και επιμονή! 

Ακόμα μία προσωπική προσπάθεια μπαίνει σε εφαρμογή! Για να δούμε αυτή τη φορά!
Σύμφωνα με τον ΔΜΣ μου είμαι στον 1ο βαθμό παχυσαρκίας! Στόχος μου είναι να φτάσω στο κανονικό χωρίς υπερβολές! 
Για να δούμε πως θα πάει...

Καλή αρχή σε όσους ξεκινάνε τώρα την προσπάθεια!  :Smile:

----------


## lusid dreams

καλη χρονια και απο μενα!!θα αρχισω να γραφω και εγω εδω μπας και λειτουργησει θετικα...εγω δεν εχω πολλα κιλα να χασω γιαυτο ειναι και πιο δυσκολο να τηρησω ενα προγραμμα..ειμαι 58 κιλα και θελω να παω στα 50-51!καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## brazil

Ετσι για να σπασω το κατεστημενο το εβδομαδιαιο μου ζυγισμα θα ειναι Τεταρτη!! 

Σημερα Τεταρτη 4/1... 82 :thumbdown:

----------


## sasa14

Marry Poppins ρε συ κορίτσι που το διάβασες αυτό "1ο βαθμό παχυσαρκίας"...
για να εισια σε αυτο το βαθμο με αυτα τα κιλα θα πρεπει να εισαι 1,20 ύψος!!!

----------


## filipparas

Καλοπέρασα στις γιορτές, έφαγα και ήπια, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το αναμενόμενο. Δε μετανιώνω και συνεχίζω

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9
11-12 89,6 -0,3
18-12 89,5 -0,1 
10-1 89,7 +1,6

----------


## DINADESP

Καλημερα.Σημερα ξεκινησα διαιτα.Ειμαι 96 κιλα και θελω να φτασω τα 68-70.Μακαρι να τα καταφερω.Ξεκιναω διαιτες,χανω καποια κιλα και μετα τα ξαναπαιρνω.Και να σκεφτειτε πως περσι τετοια εποχη ημουν 85.Τελος παντων.Ελπιζω να εχω τη βοηθεια σας και τη συμπαρασταση σας.

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Ετσι για να σπασω το κατεστημενο το εβδομαδιαιο μου ζυγισμα θα ειναι Τεταρτη!! 
> 
> Σημερα Τεταρτη 4/1... 82 :thumbdown:


Τεταρτη 11/1... 80,9, δηλαδη -1,1 κιλα!
Καλα ειναι αν και περιμενα παραπανω για αρχη δεδομενου οτι φανταζομουν οτι ηταν πλασματικα λογω γιορτινης κρεπαλης. Θα δουμε την επομενη Τεταρτη παλι!

----------


## Cinderella_ed

Μετά από πολύ φαγητό 
τελικά είμαι ακριβώς όσο πριν τις 
γιορτές!!!! 64,6
ελπίζω μέχρι τη Κυριακή να είμαι 64

Αρχικά κιλά 82
τελικός στόχος 55
τώρα 64,6

----------


## *Katie

Φιλλιπε χαλάλι σου οι γιορτές , μπράβο για την δύναμη σου να συνεχίζεις με καλό ηθικό. Εγώ φαντάσου με την σληβ και ξέφυγα.Για να επανέλθω στο πρόγραμμα μετά από προσπάθεια, μου πήρε 10 μέρες . Τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι όταν ξαναξεκίνησα το γυμναστήριο , αυτό ήταν η κινητήριος δύναμη που με επανέφερε. Καλή συνέχεια.

Μεγάλο μπράβο και στους υπόλοιπους που δεν πτοήθηκαν από τις διατροφικές χαρές των γιορτών και είναι εδώ και συνεχίζουν τον αγώνα. Πάμε όλοι μαζί!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Καλοπέρασα στις γιορτές, έφαγα και ήπια, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το αναμενόμενο. Δε μετανιώνω και συνεχίζω


Φίλλιπε από εμένα μόνο μπράβο θα πάρεις! Είναι θαύμα πως μετά από μία τόσο μακροχρόνια προσπάθεια με δίαιτα ενώ άφησες τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο και το απόλαυσες έχεις μία τόσο μικρή άνοδο, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως μπορεί να είναι μόνο κατακρατήσεις. Αν μετράς πόντους εκεί φαίνεται η πραγματική αλήθεια. Και εμένα μετά τις γιορτές η ζυγαριά με έδειξε παραπάνω αλλά οι πόντοι μου παραμένουν σταθεροί. Οπότε είναι απλά κατακρατήσεις οι οποίες σιγά σιγά με επαναφορά στην διατροφή μου ξέρω ότι θα φύγουν. Σίγουρα το γυμναστήριο σε έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ στο να κρατάς ψηλά τις ενεργειακές σου ανάγκες και αυτό βοήθησε πολύ ακόμη και σε μία φάση άστατης διατροφής κατά την διάρκεια των εορτών. 
Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι και καλές απώλειες με το Νέο Έτος  :Wink: , πάνω από όλα όμως σου εύχομαι το 2012 εκτός από την επίτευξη του στόχου σου να καταφέρεις να βρεις τις ισορροπίες που θα σε βοηθήσουν για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής σου να παραμείνεις σταθερός στο νέο σου βάρος  :Big Grin: :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## pagratios2

καλησπέρα 

Τετάρτη σήμερα και ημέρα ζύγισης όπως την λέω εγώ , κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά λέω ημέρα σφαγής όπως τα κοτόπουλα χαχαχαχαχα , διότι από το αποτέλεσμα εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό η διάθεση της ημέρας , από διάθεση και αυτοπεποίθηση τα πάμε καλά -0,9 κιλά από την περασμένη εβδομάδα , και ευτυχώς αφήσαμε πίσω τις γιορτές με τους πειρασμούς .

----------


## Cinderella_ed

πολύ καλά!!pagratios2 !! καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## alexmf

γεια!
επειδή δεν είνια Δευτέρα, μπορώ να το αναβάλω μέχρι την επόμενη; :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## filipparas

Σταθερη η κατασταση αυτη την εβδομαδα... συνεχίζουμε

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9
11-12 89,6 -0,3
18-12 89,5 -0,1
10-1 89,7 +1,6 3 εβδομαδες
15-1 89,5 -0,2 5 μέρες

----------


## dora_th

Καλημέρα . Βροχερή , συνεφιασμένη Κυριακή έξω . Εμένα μου προκαλεί μια απίστευτη ευορία και ηρεμία .
28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg
-------------------------------
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ
μελομακράρονα κτλ. καλικάντζαροι
αποτέλεσμα:
04/01 84,2 Kg
------------------------------------
15/01 81,7 Kg -2,5 Kg

Next <80 Χωρίς χρονικά όρια .

----------


## alexmf

THE GREAT BEGGINING!

καλημέρα σε όλους!
ξεκινάω σήμερα:
16/01/12==>73,6 kg, BMI=29

ΣΤΟΧΟΙ
1. 13/02/12 (σε ένα μήνα)=70 Kg
2...
3.......
τελικός στόχος: 63 Kg. ΒΜΙ=25

----------


## gigi23

alexmf καλή αρχή, και για να παραφράσω τα λόγια του διάσημου Derek Shepperd "it's a beautiful day to start a diet"

----------


## alexmf

ευχαριστώ gigi23! χρειάζομαι συμπαράσταση για να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια! θα τα καταφέρω...with a little help from my friends...

----------


## marina21_ed

καλημερα
12.1.2012:93.5
19.1.2012:90.4

----------


## pagratios2

καλημερα

σημερα ξημερωσε μια διαφορετικη μερα , άλλαξα κλιμακα BMI και πλέον είμαι κάτω απο 30 (yupie) . 
11/01/12 91,4 kg
18/01/12 90 kg 

ευχομαι σε ολους μας καλη συνεχεια 

ΥΓ . ποσο λαχταρουσα να δω το 8ρακι μπροστα ... τωρα ειμαι ενα βημα πισω.

μφχ

----------


## filipparas

ΑΞΙΟΣ!!! Μπράβο αρχηγέ, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για σένα!!! 8αράκι, next week για να'χουμε κάτι να πανηγυρίζουμε. 

Πωπω, πόσο φιεστάκιας πανηγυρτζής είμαι πια; Τόσο που σκέφτομαι έτσι και για τους άλλους!!!

----------


## pagratios2

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> ΑΞΙΟΣ!!! Μπράβο αρχηγέ, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για σένα!!! 8αράκι, next week για να'χουμε κάτι να πανηγυρίζουμε. 
> 
> Πωπω, πόσο φιεστάκιας πανηγυρτζής είμαι πια; Τόσο που σκέφτομαι έτσι και για τους άλλους!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα , να σαι καλα φιλιππε , σε ευχαριστω , με εχει βοηθησει πολυ το φορουμ και τα καλα σας λογια , συνεχιζουμε την προσπάθεια .;-)

----------


## rena75

Ύψος: 170

23/08/2011: 68
04/11/2011: 63
12/12/2011: 66.6
20/12/2011: 66.9
11/1/2012: 68.5 
15/1/2012: 68.1
23/1/2012: 67.6

----------


## Cookie_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας! 

23.01.12 94,2 κιλά
26.01.12 94,8 κιλά (ΒΜΙ 35.2) 
02.02.12 93,3 κιλά

==========================================
1ος στόχος : 80 κιλά / ΒΜΙ <30
2ος στόχος : 70 κιλά / ΒΜΙ <26
3ος στόχος : 60 κιλά / ΒΜΙ 22.3 και τελειώσαμε

----------


## e.pap

Καλησπέρα !!! Έκανα το ένα λάθος μετα το άλλο μετα τις γιορτές .
Γύρισα 95 κιλά δηλαδή ουτε είχα πάρει ούτε είχα χάσει ... δηλαδή μια χαρά .
Πέρασε μια βδομάδα και αντι να χάσω πήρα ένα κιλό !!
Πέρασε και άλλη βδομάδα και αντί να χάσω πήρα και άλλο δλδ +2 (την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη ) 97
Ζυγίστηκα τώρα δλδ μια βδομάδα 94 μισό !!
Μα γίνεται αυτό ;;;

----------


## pagratios2

λοιπον , εχουμε και λεμε

18/01/12 90 kg
25/01/12 90.3 kg :thumbdown:

4 ημερες χωρις γυμναστικη λογω αρρωστιας (παλι) συναχι , βηχας και τα συναφη , και τα νευρα τσαταλια και μαλλον με βλεπω απο δευτερα στο τζυμ . αντε να φυγει αυτος ο χειμωνας γιατι με εχει κουρασει αφανταστα , να ανοιξει ο καιρος και να σταματησουν τα κρυωματα.

----------


## evelynkar

ελπιζω αυριο να δω την ζυγαρια να πεφτει κατο απο 56 γιατι θα αρχισω να τσαντιζομαι!!
14/1/2012 58.8
26/1/2012 56.2

----------


## filipparas

Όπως τα περίμενα περίπου, λίγο καλύτερα ίσως... πάμε σιγά σιγά να επανέλθουμε

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9
11-12 89,6 -0,3
18-12 89,5 -0,1
10-1 89,7 +1,6 3 εβδομαδες
15-1 89,5 -0,2 5 μέρες 
29-1 92,6 +3,1 2 εβδομάδες

----------


## Alma libre_ed

89.600kg απο 91.600 που ειχα ανεβει μολις ξεκινησα να τρωω φυσιλογικα!!!!

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Σημερα -1,5 κιλα δηλαδη 77

----------


## dora_th

28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg
-------------------------------
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ
04/01 84,2 Kg
------------------------------------
15/01 81,7 Kg -2,5 Kg
29/01 81,1 Κg -0,6 ( 15 μ. ) 

Next <80 Χωρίς χρονικά όρια .

----------


## Engraved

Επεσε πολυ δουλεια και το αμελησα αυτο το κομματι του φορουμ :/

01/11/2011	80,0kg
15/11/2011	78,8kg -1.2kg
29/11/2011	77,4kg -1.4kg
13/12/2011	74,9kg -2.5kg
27/12/2011	75,0kg +0,1kg Τουλαχιστον περασα υπεροχα τις γιορτες 
10/01/2012	75,3kg +0,3kg
24/01/2012 73,4kg -1,9kg
31/01/2012 71,2kg -2,2kg αυτα ειναι τα ωραια. Η προσπαθεια παντα ανταμειβεται! :bouncy:

----------


## rena75

15-Ιαν-12	68,1
23-Ιαν-12	67,6
1-Φεβ-12	66,4

----------


## lipimeni

Καλησπέρα!Ήρθε ο καιρός και για εμένα να βάλω ένα στόχο ξανά, γιατί εδώ και 2 μήνες έχω κολλήσει στα 103 κιλά..και δε βλέπω πρόοδο.Λοιπόν βάζω ως στόχο από αύριο Παρασκευή μέχρι και την επόμενη Κυριακή να χάσω τα 3 κιλά που με κρατάνε μακριά από το πολυπόθητο νούμερο...

----------


## asteropi

Μεχρι αυτη την Κυριακη ή μεχρι την αλλη?Γιατι σε 3 μερες 3 κιλα δε γινεται και τιποτα να μη τρως.

----------


## lipimeni

την επόμενη βρε την επόμενη!  :Smile: )))

----------


## rena75

23/08/2011: 68
04/11/2011: 63
12/12/2011: 66.6
20/12/2011: 66.9
11/1/2012: 68.5 
15/1/2012: 68.1
23/1/2012: 67.6
1/2/2012: 66,4

3/2/2012: 66 (μπήκα σε πειρασμό να ζυγιστώ νωρίτερα). 

Παιδιά μου έφτιαξε το κέφι όταν είδα ότι έχασα άλλα 400 γραμμάρια. Νιώθω τόσο καλά, που είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος σήμερα! Μέσα στο κέφι και την εξωστρέφεια. Στη δουλειά πιάνω κουβέντα και με συναδέλφους που συνήθως δε μιλάμε! 
 :Smile:

----------


## goldfish09

Θα ξεκινήσω λοιπόν κ εγώ :grin:

3/2/2012
101 kg

----------


## Interloudio_ed

02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5)
***************
04/12 75.2 (-1.0)
11/12 74.3 (-0.9)
***************
05/03 70.1 (-4.2) Σε 2 μήνες περίπου

Τους 2 τελευταίους μήνες λόγω κάποιων καταστάσεων δεν είχα διάθεση να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά, όμως σήμερα είπα να κάνω την απόπειρα και ευτυχώς χάρηκα πάρα πολύ με το αποτέλεσμα!!!

----------


## filipparas

ʼντε να σοβαρευτούμε να τελειώνουμε πριν καλοκαιριάσει!

Όπως τα περίμενα περίπου, λίγο καλύτερα ίσως... πάμε σιγά σιγά να επανέλθουμε

10-Ιαν 148,6
17-Ιαν 143,5 -5,1
24-Ιαν 139,8 -3,7
31-Ιαν 138,7 -1,1
7-Φεβ 136,6 -2,1
14-Φεβ 136,2 -0,4
21-Φεβ 134,5 -1,7
28-Φεβ 133,0 -1,5
7-Μαρ 132,7 -0,3
14-Μαρ 130,8 -1,9
24-Μαρ 128,8 -2(σε 10 μέρες)
28-Μαρ 128,7 -0,1(4 μέρες)
4-Απρ 127,2 -1,5
11-4 125,6 -1,6
18-4 124,6 -1
25-4 123,7 -0,9
1-5 122,1 -1,6
9-5 119,2 -2,9
16-5 119,1 -0,1
23-5 118 -1,1
30-5 116,8 -1,2
6-6 115,6 -1,2
20-6 113,9 -1,7(2 εβδομάδες)
27-6 113,1 -0,8
4-7 111,9 -1,2
11-7 111,2 -0,7
18-7 111,2 0
25-7 109,7 -1,5
1-8 108,4 -1,3
7-8 107,2 -1,2 (6 μέρες)
16-8 107 -0,2(9 μέρες)
22-8 106,5 -0,5(6 μέρες)
29-8 104,7 -1,8
5-9 103,4 -1,3
19-9 100,6 -2,8(2 εβδομάδες)
26-9 98,4 -2,2
3-10 97,7 -0,7
10-10 97,5 -0,2
23-10 95,8 -1,7(13 μέρες)
30-10 93,8 -2
6-11 93, 9 +0,1
13-11 92,2 -1,7
20-11 91,3 -0,9
27-11 90,8 -0,5
4-12 89,9 -0,9
11-12 89,6 -0,3
18-12 89,5 -0,1
10-1 89,7 +1,6 3 εβδομαδες
15-1 89,5 -0,2 5 μέρες 
29-1 92,6 +3,1 2 εβδομάδες 
5-2 91,2 -1,4

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα 91.100kg συν 1.400 επάνω και δεν ξερω γιατι ;;;;;

----------


## dora_th

28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg
-------------------------------
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ
04/01 84,2 Kg
------------------------------------
15/01 81,7 Kg -2,5 Kg
29/01 81,1 Κg -0,6 ( 15 μ. )
5/02 80,7 Kg -0,4 

Next <80 Χωρίς χρονικά όρια .

----------


## asteropi

65.8!:thumbup:Ελπιζω μεχρι το καλοκαιρακι να εχω φτασει το στοχο μου!:smilegrin:

----------


## lipimeni

χμ....σήμερα δεν ήταν καλή μέρα...έφαγα μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά ένα μαντολάτο, ένα κουτάκι με μικρά μπισκοτάκια, μία σοκολάτα, ένα κουτάκι με ζαχαρωτά...και τώρα οι τύψεις είναι απίστευτες.....δεν ξέρω τι έπαθα...  :Frown: (( άρα ο στόχος μου εώς την κυριακή δεν παίζει...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

lipimeni μου δεν θα παρεις κιλα με μια μερα υπερφαγικο .............συμβαινουν αυτα ..........ολοι εχουμε περασει τετοια φαση ......

----------


## smart

ε τωρα τι λες?
θα κατσεις να τα κλαις?
(εκανα κ ριμα  :Big Grin:  )

καλη χωνεψη, μην τα σκεφτεσαι αυριο ειναι μια αλλη μερα  :Smile:

----------


## smart

κ δεν αλλαξες κ το νικ που σου ειπε η lessing!!!
:thumbdown:

----------


## lipimeni

xaxax με κάνατε και γέλασα...και φανταστείτε ε σαν τον κλέφτη μέσα στο αμάξι..έτρωγα και οδηγούσα....ρεζίλι..τεσπα..

----------


## Alma libre_ed

ετσι μπραβο lipimeni μου και αλλαξε ονομα !!!!!!!! αντε μπραβο .............καντο γελαστουλα!!!!

----------


## smart

αφου ετρωγες σαν τον κλεφτη πως εγινες ρεζιλι?  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
αμα ηταν ετσι οι κλεφτες.... δε θα κανε κανενας "καριερα"!!!

----------


## lipimeni

χαχαχαχαχα....ρεζίλι στον εαυτό μου αλλά πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση...θα προσπαθήσω να αλλάξω το nick, το υπόσχομαι..μόλις περάσω τα 100 θα είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνω..

----------


## smart

:thumbup:

θα καιροφυλακτω  :Cool:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

συντομα θα τα περασεις θα δεις και θα κερασεις μαντολατο!!!!! τρελλαινομαι!!!

----------


## lipimeni

xaxaxxaxa......όχι ένα αλλά πολλά θα σας κεράσω....μου φτιάξατε τη διάθεση φιλαράκια μου!!σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## smart

ετσι μπραβοοοοοοοο :bouncy:

----------


## goldfish09

11/2/2012

100.2 :bigsmile:

άντε να δούμε και διψήφιο.

----------


## Mak

μπράβο σου Αριάδνη! καλή συνέχεια με δύναμη!

----------


## goldfish09

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Smile:  Να σαι καλα.

----------


## smart

ΩΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ :thumbup: :starhit:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπραβο χρυσο ψαρακι ..............συντομα θα ερθει και το διψηφιο!!!

----------


## Interloudio_ed

22/05 99 Αρχή προσπάθειας
02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5)
***************
04/12 75.2 (-1.0)
11/12 74.3 (-0.9)
***************
05/03 70.1 (-4.2) Σε 2 μήνες περίπου
12/03 69.6 (0.5)

----------


## filipparas

Interloudio Φλέβαρη έχουμε!!!

Τελεια πας, συνέχισε έτσι!!!

----------


## smart

πωπω!!!!
κ καλλος αθλος!!!!
μπραβο ρε!!!

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

12/2/12- 1 κιλο (77)
στοχοι: 23/2/12 -2 κιλα(75)
2/3/12 -2 κιλα (73)
16/3/12 -3 κιλα (70)
25/2/12 -2 κιλα (68)

----------


## dora_th

Πανηγύρια χθες !! 79,2 Ανεβοκατέβηκα 5-6 φορές στη ζυγαρια για να σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου .

28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg
-------------------------------
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ
04/01 84,2 Kg
------------------------------------
15/01 81,7 Kg -2,5 Kg
29/01 81,1 Κg -0,6 ( 15 μ. )
5/02 80,7 Kg -0,4 
12/02 79,2 Κg -1,5 3oς στόχος <80 done

Next <74 και απλώς υπέρβαρη - Χωρίς χρονικά όρια .

----------


## smart

πωπω!!!
νομιζω οτι αξιζουν τουλαχιστον 3μεροι πανηγυρισμοι!!!
πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!!
καλυ απολαυση των κατορθωματων σου κ καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## dora_th

Ευχαριστώ πολύ smartaki . Απο χθες χαμογελάω συνέχεια σαν ηλίθια . Και νοιώθω πως τίποτε και κανένας δεν μπορεί να μου χαλάσει τη διάθεση .

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg

13/02/12 101.8 kg

----------


## goldfish09

Ok ζυγίστηκα νωρίτερα αλλά οφείλω να το γιορτάσω.

99.4 διψήφιο κυρίες κ κύριοι, μετά από 5 χρόνια.

Γιούουουπι τσα τσα τσα....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## asteropi

Μπραβο χρυσοψαρο....ετσι συνεχισε!

----------


## Believe_ed

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα...
Θέλω καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω γιατί διαβάζοντας τις συζητήσεις σας πήρα κι εγώ θάρρος. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μοιράζεσαι τέτοια προβλήματα και να μιλάς ανοιχτά με ανθρώπους που σε καταλαβαίνουν. Είμαι νέο μέλος στην παρέα σας και θα εκτιμούσα πολύ τη στήριξή σας..! Λοιπόν... 
Έναρξη 5/2/12: 90 
14/2/12: 88

----------


## goldfish09

:Smile:  Believe καλή αρχή εύχομαι. Θα δεις με καλή παρέα φεύγουν πολλά πράγματα πολύ πιο εύκολα.

----------


## Believe_ed

Ευχαριστώ!! Καλή συνέχεια και σε εσένα Αριάδνη!!

----------


## Interloudio_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Interloudio Φλέβαρη έχουμε!!!
> 
> Τελεια πας, συνέχισε έτσι!!!


:wow:Mα γιατί με ξύπνησες και ήθελα να περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός!!!!
Ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου φταίει αλλά το διόρθωσα:starhit:

22/05 99 Αρχή προσπάθειας
02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5)
***************
04/12 75.2 (-1.0)
11/12 74.3 (-0.9)
***************
05/02 70.1 (-4.2) Σε 2 μήνες περίπου
12/02 69.6 (-0.5)
19/03 70.6 (+1.0) :thumbdown: 

Αυτή την εβδομάδα το παράχε....... εεε το παράκανα ήθελα να πω!! Ήταν δύσκολη εβδομάδα οπότε κάθε βράδυ έτρωγα έξω πίτσες, μακαρονάδες, κρέπες και οτι άλλο παχυντικό υπήρχε...αλλά η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν ένοιωσα και πολλές τύψεις, απεναντίας το ευχαριστήθηκα!!Το είχα νομίζω ανάγκη μετά από 9 μήνες προσπάθειας.Και πάλι όμως με το ΜΟΝΟ 1 κιλό που πήρα σε σχέση με αυτά που έφαγα ...διαπιστώνω οτι μάλλον έχω καλό μεταβολισμό...αλλά ΣΤΟΠ!!
Από σήμερα ελπίζω να μπώ ξανά στο πρόγραμμα μου χωρίς να συνεχίσω τις κρεπάλες της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας.....!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια....Εγώ άρχισα 10/2/12 με 94 κιλά κσήμερα 19/2/12 είμαι 89,5 περίπου... Τα πρώτα έφυγαν εύκολα τώρα όμως....κολλήσαμε!!!Και είναι μόνο η αρχή!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by ASTEROSKONI_
> Καλησπέρα κορίτσια....Εγώ άρχισα 10/2/12 με 94 κιλά κσήμερα 19/2/12 είμαι 89,5 περίπου... Τα πρώτα έφυγαν εύκολα τώρα όμως....κολλήσαμε!!!Και είναι μόνο η αρχή!


αε 9 μερες εχασες 4,5 κιλα κ θεωρεις οτι κολλησες???

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Νομίζω πως ναι γιατί τα πρώτα 4 τα έχασα σε 5 μέρες στο τσακ μπαμ άρα μάλλον επρόκειτο για υγρά...Και είμαι κοντά στα 90 τόσες μέρες...Ούτε ένα καθαρό 89 να χαρώ ότι άλλαξα δεκάδα!

----------


## smart

θεωρεις πιθανο να χανεις παντα 4 κιλα σε 5 μερες?

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Ούτε καν....αλλά παλαιότερα, ειδικά στη αρχή, έχανα 1,5 περίπου ανά βδομάδα...Τον πρώτο καιρό, εννοείται!Τώρε δυστυχώς δεν παέι ούτε στο 89, ούτε ένα...Ανεβοκατεβαίνει από 89,5-90....Και δεν τρώω! :Mad:

----------


## smart

ρε συ αστεροσκονη, εχοντας χασει 4 κιλα σε 5 ημερες δεν μαλλον ενθουσιαστηκες κ δε σου φαινεται λογικο το να χρειαζεται καποιος χρονος για να χαθει ενα κιλο.
ειναι πραγματικα κριμα που καθεσαι κ αγχωνεσαι!!!
κρατα το οτι εχειςηδη χασει μεσα ΜΟΝΟ 9 ημερες 4,5 κιλα κ απο εδω κ περα κοιτα να ζυγιζεσαι μια φορα την εβδομαδα!!
ειναι δυνατον να αγχωνεσαι που σε 4 μερες εχασες μισο κιλο κ δεν εχασες ενα???

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Μπουφ!!!
Καλά κάνεις και με επαναφέρεις στην τάξη...Αν αρχίσω να αγχώνομαι με τόσο δρόμο που έχω, θα τα παίξω...Για να χαλαρώσω λιγάκι!!!! Thnx :thumbup:

----------


## Ασημένια

Αστερόσκονη μ όντως πρέπει να επανέλθεις στην τάξη!:crazy: 
Αυτο το λάθος το κάνουμε σχεδόν όλοι στην αρχή, εγώ πάντως το έκανα και δεν θέλω να σε απογοητέυσω αλλά η τότε προσπάθεια δεν πέτυχε! Εσυ μέσα σε 10 μέρες έχεις χάσει τα κιλά ενός μήνα! Και 10 μέρες να κολλήσει η ζυγαριά πάλι φυσιολογικό θα είναι, με την έννοια ότι ήδη έχεις πετύχει το στόχο σου!
Στάματα να αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν και απο προσωπική εμπειρία σου λέω ότι το "αργα και σταθερά" όσο και ξενερωτικό η εκνευριστικό μπορεί να ακούγεται (και είναι κιόλας) είναι το μυστικό για να χάσεις τα κιλά και να τα διατηρήσεις!

Καλή επιτυχία και συνέχισε ήρεμα μεν δυναμικά δε!:yes:

----------


## goldfish09

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους !


3/2/2012---> 101
11/2/2012--> 100,2
14/2/2012--> 99,4
20/2/2012--> 98,6

:spin: :spin: :spin: :spin: :spin:

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg 

20/02/12 101.3 kg

Ευχαριστημένη γιατί πέρασαν τα γενέθλια μου κ η τσικνοπέμπτη, δύσκολες μέρες όπως και να το κάνεις!!
Και έφυγα για τζιμ...

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα guys!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου!!! Είμαι ...μάλλον...ευτυχής σήμερα!Κατέβηκε στο 89 το πρωί...Εύχομαι να κρατήσει Παναγία μου!!!!

----------


## Believe_ed

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα!!! Αργά αλλά σταθερά:

Έναρξη 5/2/12: 90
14/2/12: 88
20/2/12: 87



Καλή συνέχεια και δυνατάαααα!!!!!!

----------


## dora_th

-400 αυτή την εβδομάδα . ΟΚ , πάλι καλά μετά το 1,5 της προηγούμενης δεν περίμενα καλύτερα .

28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg
-------------------------------
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ
04/01 84,2 Kg
------------------------------------
15/01 81,7 Kg -2,5 Kg
29/01 81,1 Κg -0,6 ( 15 μ. )
5/02 80,7 Kg -0,4 
12/02 79,2 Κg -1,5 3oς στόχος <80 done
19/02 78,8 Kg -0,4

Next <74 και απλώς υπέρβαρη - Χωρίς χρονικά όρια

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Συνεχίζεται η απώλεια άλλοτε με γρήγορους άλλοτε με αργούς ρυθμούς, το αποτέλεσμα μετράει!Μπράβο, τι καλά!:thumbup:

----------


## mpumpuki

γεια σας παιδάκια! είχα πολύύύ καιρό να γράψω και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν κάνω εντατικά δίαιτα, αλλά σωστή διατροφή. με αποτέλεσμα τα πρώτα να χάθηκαν εύκολα, αλλά τώρα με πολύ αργό ρυθμό.. όμως δεν με πειράζει, γιατί μια χαρά νιώθω! λοιπόν, από την τελευταία φορά είμαι 1 κιλάκι λιγότερο.. και συνεχίζουμε φυσικά!! :cul:

----------


## lineal

τη προηγουμενη δευτερα 20/2 που ξεκινησα τη διαιτα ημουν 120.7
αυριο θα δουμε ποσο και ανυπομονω!!!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Δεν έχει σημασία το νούμερο αλλά η προσπάθεια (το λεώ για να το ακούω και κάποια στιγμή να το εμπεδώσω!):roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## lineal

asteroskoni εχεις δικιο,και γω πρεπει να το εμπεδωσω,αλλα τι να κανεις,μολις βλεπεις αυτη τη ζυγαρια να πεφτει στα κιλα εισαι χαρουμενη ολη μερα.και αν δειξει εστω ενα γραμμαριο πανω,χαλαει η διαθεση σου.
δε σκεφτομαστε ομως οτι ειμαστε ανθρωποι που αλλες φορες μαζευουμε υγρα,πρηζομαστε και αλλα τετοια ανθρωπινα :bouncing:

παντως εγω ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη σημερα κι ας ξερω οτι αυτα που χανω ειναι υγρα.
μιας εβδομαδας διαιτα και εχω χασει 3,4 κιλα!!!
ανυπομονω να μπω στα παλια μου παντελονια ρε παιδι μου,λιγο να αλλαξω και να μη ποναει τοσο η μεση μου το πρωι που σηκωνομαι και νιωθω τα ποδια μου κολωνες...
αντε καλη σαρακοστη:-)

...και συνεχιζουμε ε;;;

----------


## pagratios2

01/02/12 89.8kg
08/02/12 89.9kg
15/02/12 88.7kg
22/02/12 88.2 kg

----------


## karen1985

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> 09/02/12 102.2 kg
> 13/02/12 101.8 kg 
> 
> 20/02/12 101.3 kg


28/02/12 101.5kg ημουν τριήμερο εκτός, αν και ειναι δικαιολογία αυτό... 

αντε να δουμε την επομενη εβδομαδα τι θα κανουμε

----------


## goldfish09

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή εβδομάδα. Πως πήγαν τα κούλουμα και τα καρναβάλια;;;
Προσωπικά οργίασα αλλά και πάλι κάτι κάναμε.

3/2/2012---> 101 κιλά
11/2/2012--> 100,2 κιλά
14/2/2012--> 99,4 κιλά (διψήφιο!)
20/2/2012--> 98,6
28/2/2012-->98 (Τέλος του μήνα με στόχο ολοκληρωμένο)

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pagratios2

> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 01/02/12 89.8kg
> 08/02/12 89.9kg
> 15/02/12 88.7kg
> 22/02/12 88.2 kg


29/02/12 87,5kg
άλλο ένα κάστρο (88 κιλα) έπεσε

----------


## Believe_ed

Κι εδώ έχουμε one more down!!! 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!!

----------


## mamampia

πεμπτη 1/3/12 69 κιλα( το υψος μου ειναι 1,55) δεν περιμενω φυσικα να ψηλωσω!!!

----------


## rena75

Ύψος: 170


23/8/2011	68
4/11/2011	63
12/12/2011	66,6
20/12/2011	66,9
11/1/2012	68,5
15/1/2012	68,1
23/1/2012	67,6
1/2/2012 66,4
8/2/2012 65,7
16/2/2012	66,1
23/2/2011	65,2
1/3/2010 64,3

----------


## lineal

20/2/2012: 120,7
27/2/2012: 117,3
5/3/2012 : 116,8
...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## pagratios2

> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 01/02/12 89.8kg
> 08/02/12 89.9kg
> 15/02/12 88.7kg
> ...


07/03/12 86.5 kg

----------


## zimaraki!

γεία σας!!!! Καλησπέρα!!!!

Να 'μαι και εγώ το Ζυμαράκι στην παρέα σας  :Smile:  είμαι ..ξανά στην φάση της δίαιτας..
Είμαι τώρα 87 κιλάκια με ύψος 1.74 και θέλω να πάω στα 73 κιλά για να είμαι καλά... 
Ξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια πριν 1μιση εβδομάδα, στα 90.0 κιλά...όταν είδα την ζυγαριά στεναχωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ
και το έραψα... έγινα ξανά εγκρατής και προσεκτική...μιας που τα λάθη εδώ πληρώνονται...
να φανταστείτε ότι τον προηγούμενο Αύγουστο είχα φτάσει...τόσο κοντά στον τελικό μου στόχο...
76kg είχα πάει... και από την χαρά μου ξεκίνησα πάλι να τρώω... :P 
Το αγόρι μου φταίει για όλα...:bigsmile: τέλος πάντων δεν πειράζει... εδώ είμαι να μου κάνετε και να σας κάνω παρέα
και θα τα χάσουμε όλα!!! να γίνουμε κορμιά και να καμαρώνουμε :thumbup:
Μόλις σήμερα μπήκα και εγώ στο forum 
και ξεκινάω!!

KΑΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!

26/2/2012 : 90.00 kg
8/3/12: 87.00 kg 
και συνεχίζω!!

----------


## lineal

20/2/2012: 120,7
27/2/2012: 117,3
5/3/2012 : 116,8
8/3/2012 : 115,9

...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/3/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
....keep walking....

----------


## dora_th

Μετά από 3 βδομάδες σχεδόν σταθερότητας ξεκουνήθηκε λίγο χθες η ζυγαριά -800γρ . Συνεχίζουμε ...

28/08 99Kg
4/09 98Kg
11/09 97Kg
18/09 96 Kg
25/09 94 Kg 1ος στοχος <95 done ( ηταν για 1/10 )
02/10 0 93,5 Kγ
09/10 91,9 Kg
16/10 90,4 Kg
23/10 89,9 Kg 2oς στόχος <90 done ( ήταν για 1/11 )
30/10 88,3 Κg
06/11 88,3 Kg
13/11 87,3 Kg
20/11 87 Kg
27/11 86,2 Kg 
05/12 86Κg 
12/12 85,5 Kg 
18/12 83,7 Kg - 1,8 Kg
-------------------------------
ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ
04/01 84,2 Kg
------------------------------------
15/01 81,7 Kg -2,5 Kg
29/01 81,1 Κg -0,6 ( 15 μ. )
5/02 80,7 Kg -0,4 
12/02 79,2 Κg -1,5 3oς στόχος <80 done
19/02 78,8 Kg -0,4
26/02 78,5 Κg -0,3
04/03 78,5 Κg
11/03 77,7 Kg -0,8 

Next <74 και απλώς υπέρβαρη - Χωρίς χρονικά όρια

----------


## eadi

25/02/2012------>100,2
12/03/2012------>96
epomenos stoxos 24/03/2012------->93
για να έχω πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα θα κάνω μερικες διορθώσεις
22/06/ 2011-->105,7
Σεπτέμβριος 2011-->91
κ μετά αρχίζει η ανηφόρα τα παρατάω όλα(έψαχνα αφορμές μάλλον)κ πάω εως 25/02/2010-->100,2(ζύγισμα στη διαιτολόγο)
06/03/2012-->96,8(ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)
15/03/2010-->94.8(ζύγισμα διαιτολόγου)

----------


## lineal

20/2/2012: 120,7
27/2/2012: 117,3
5/3/2012 : 116,8
8/3/2012 : 115,9
12/3/2012 :115,3
...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## eadi

μολις γλυρισα απο τη διατροφολόγο
25/2/2012--->100,2
14/03/2012-->94.8
επομενος στοχος 36/03/2010-->93

----------


## eadi

α κ ξέχασα να πω ότι δε ξανα ζυγίζομαι στο σπίτι παρά μόνο ανα10ημερο στη διατροφολόγο...το ζύγισμα στο σπίτι είναι μεγάλη παγίδα κ σου ρίχνει τη ψυχολογία αν δε πας σε διατροφολόγο ζυγίσου μόνο 1 φορά τη βδομάδα κ ιδια ωρα περίπου πιστεύω μόνο τότε είναι ξεκάθαρα τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/3/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2

....επόμενος στόχος 23/3 τα 80!!!!!

----------


## pagratios2

> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14/03/12 85,6 kg 

ολοταχώς για τα 85 και μετά για τα 80 , πάμε γερά

----------


## lipimeni

παιδιάαααα σήμερα μετρήθηκα!!!έβγαλα 2 κιλά από πάνω μου..άλλα 2 για να κατέβω στο 99!!!!!

----------


## ton76

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:μπραβοο οοοοοοο

----------


## dora_th

Πολλά - πολλα μπράβο λιπιμένη κι απο μένα . :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Σήμερα πρέπει να είσαι χαρούμενη κι οχι lipimeni

----------


## goldfish09

16.3.2012 ----------> 95.6 :spin:

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by lipimeni_
> παιδιάαααα σήμερα μετρήθηκα!!!έβγαλα 2 κιλά από πάνω μου..άλλα 2 για να κατέβω στο 99!!!!!


Μπράβο!!! :thumbup:

----------


## eadi

μπράβο καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by lipimeni_
> παιδιάαααα σήμερα μετρήθηκα!!!έβγαλα 2 κιλά από πάνω μου..άλλα 2 για να κατέβω στο 99!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

ʼντε με το καλό να δεις στη ζυγαριά διψήφιο νούμερο, φαντάζομαι τη χαρά θα πάρεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lineal

lypimeni μπραβο!!!

πραγματικα αλλαξε νικ σε παρακαλω...-εκτος αν αυτο ειναι κανα επιθετο οποτε σορρυ  :Big Grin:

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg

εδώ και πολύ καιρό στα ίδια...αναμένουμε κάτι καλύτερο..

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 15/12/2011: 91,2
> 29/1/2012: 86,3
> 02/02/2012: 85,8
> 15/3/2012: 83,7
> 01/3/2012: 83,3
> 08/3/2012: 82,2
> 15/3/2012: 81,2
> 
> ....επόμενος στόχος 23/3 τα 80!!!!!


Ένας στόχος που δεν πιάσαμε .....  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
23/3/2012: 80,5 ψυχολογία στα Τάρταρα....

----------


## lipimeni

vre chrikooo είναι δυνατόν για μισό κιλό να έχεις ψυχολογία νταουν???όχι!έχασες σχεδόν ένα κιλό και χρειάζεσαι επιβράβευση!!μη πέφτεις!!υγεία και συνεχίζεις δυνατά!!

----------


## angel79

Καλημερες από το γραφειο! 
Chriko ξέρεις τι μου λέγαν καποτε για μισό κιλό????? είναι σαν να εχεις χάσει 2 βιταμ!!! για σκεψου το λίγο, δεν είχαν άδικο οπότε: ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!! !

----------


## eadi

καλημέρα chriko
μπορεί το μισό κιλό σου να είναι μόνο λίπος κ να φαίνετε επάνω σου σαν 1 ή 1,5 σκέψου θετικά!

----------


## chrikos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη. Να είστε καλά. 
Με πιάνει απελπισία όμως, γιατί παιδεύομαι πολύ για το ρημαδοκιλό της εβδομάδας να το χάσω. Μετράω και το ψιχουλάκι, θα βγω για τρέξιμο 10 χιλ. και ας σέρνομαι και να ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά και να μην έχω πιάσει τον στόχο? Τι ψυχρολουσία είναι αυτή? Που είναι το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας μου? Με παίρνει και το παράπονο. Να με συμπαθάτε αν σας ρίχνω και εσας την ψυχολογία.

----------


## Interloudio_ed

22/05 99 Αρχή προσπάθειας
02/10 82.5
09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
***************
06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
13/11 77.3 (-0.7)
20/11 76.7 (-0.6)
27/11 76.2 (-0.5)
***************
04/12 75.2 (-1.0)
11/12 74.3 (-0.9)
***************
05/02 70.1 (-4.2) Σε 2 μήνες περίπου
12/02 69.6 (-0.5)
19/02 70.6 (+1.0)
***************
18/03 68.2 (-2.4) Σε 1 μήνα περίπου
25/03 67.6 (-0.6)

Ελπίζω από από 01/04 αν όλα πάνε καλά να αρχίσει η συντήρηση... ουφφ πιο δύσκολο μου ακούγεται από το να χάσω τα κιλά...!!

----------


## pieceofcake

> _Originally posted by lipimeni_
> παιδιάαααα σήμερα μετρήθηκα!!!έβγαλα 2 κιλά από πάνω μου..άλλα 2 για να κατέβω στο 99!!!!!

----------


## pieceofcake

Μπράβο....έτσι να σπάσεις το φράγμα των 100!!!

----------


## zimaraki!

εχασα 4 σε 3 βδομαδουλες! και ξεκινησα εντατικο καθημερινο βαδην και γυμναστηριο!
εεεε! Κοριτσια! τελικα ειναι ποροση να χανεις κιλά ;D

----------


## pieceofcake

> _Originally posted by Interloudio_
> 22/05 99 Αρχή προσπάθειας
> 02/10 82.5
> 09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
> 16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
> 23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
> 30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
> ***************
> 06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
> ...


Μπράβο..... άντε, τα δύσκολα πέρασαν....

----------


## pieceofcake

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη. Να είστε καλά. 
> Με πιάνει απελπισία όμως, γιατί παιδεύομαι πολύ για το ρημαδοκιλό της εβδομάδας να το χάσω. Μετράω και το ψιχουλάκι, θα βγω για τρέξιμο 10 χιλ. και ας σέρνομαι και να ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά και να μην έχω πιάσει τον στόχο? Τι ψυχρολουσία είναι αυτή? Που είναι το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας μου? Με παίρνει και το παράπονο. Να με συμπαθάτε αν σας ρίχνω και εσας την ψυχολογία.


Καλέ να χαίρεσαι.... έχασες....:thumbup: :thumbup::spin: τι να πω που η ζυγαριά είναι σταθερή εδώ και 2 βδομάδες κι ας κάνω 10 ώρες τη βδομάδα γυμναστική...

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by Interloudio_
> 22/05 99 Αρχή προσπάθειας
> 02/10 82.5
> 09/10 80.8 (-1.7)
> 16/10 80.5 (-0.3)
> 23/10 79.6 (-0.9)
> 30/10 78.5 (-1.1)
> ***************
> 06/11 78.0 (-0.5)
> ...


ΠΩΠΩ!!! Βρε Interloudio ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Ειλικρινά υποκλίνομαι. Για άλλη μια φορά κερδίζει το "αργά και σταθερά".
Μεμονωμένα οι απώλειες φαίνονται τόσο μικρές και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα τόσο θεαματικό, WOW.
Καλή τύχη με τη συντήρηση και μην ανησυχείς καθόλου, αν σου φαίνεται δυσκολότερο απτη διαιτα τότε φαντάσου του σαν δίαιτα με παρασπονδίες, εγώ πάντως προτιμω το δεύτερο χεχε!

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by pieceofcake_
> Καλέ να χαίρεσαι.... έχασες....:thumbup: :thumbup::spin: τι να πω που η ζυγαριά είναι σταθερή εδώ και 2 βδομάδες κι ας κάνω 10 ώρες τη βδομάδα γυμναστική...


Τι ζυγαριά έχεις? Να πάρεις από αυτές που μετράνε ποσοστά λίπους, μυών και νερού στο σώμα. Θα σε βοηθήσει πιο πολύ. 

Κουράγιο και εσένα και .....keep walking!!! Αυτό κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## eadi

μπράβο ρε παιδιά
interloudio εντυπωσιακό...με ίδια κιλά ξεκίνησα ελπίζω να φτάσω κοντά στα δικά σου μπράβο αργά κ σταθερά!
Pieceofcake μάλλον κερδίζεις μυική γιαυτό δε φαίνονται τα κιλά στη ζυγαριά έχει δίκιο ο chrikos πάρε ένα λιπομετρητή κ εγώ το σκέφτομαι θα είναι το επόμενο έξοδό μου!
zumaraki πράγματι είναι κόλλημα η απώλεια μόνο που εγώ φοβάμαι τον εαυτό μου πραγματικά ενώ τα πάω καλά νομίζω πως δεν έχω χάσει κ πως θα ξυπνήσω το πρωί κ δε θα κάνω διατροφή πολύ βλακειά!ελπίζω εσύ να χεις περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση!

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
-------------------------
26/03/12 101.0 kg

----------


## goldfish09

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.
3/2/2012---> 101 κιλά
11/2/2012--> 100,2 κιλά
14/2/2012--> 99,4 κιλά (διψήφιο!)
20/2/2012--> 98,6
28/2/2012-->98 

μετά κάπου χάθηκα στο μαγικό κόσμο του διαδικτύου  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ξεκινάω την εβδομάδα στα 94.8 26/3/2012

----------


## pieceofcake

Καλή βδομάδα παιδιά,
chriko, eadi ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας, αλλά η ζυγαριά, που δυστυχώς είναι σχετικά καινούρια, δείχνει και το ποσοστό λίπους το οποίο έχει εγκατασταθεί για τα καλά και δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει...
Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά την έχω τσεκάρει από αλλού ότι δείχνει σωστά:sniffle::sniffle:
Που θα πάει...δεν θα αλλάξει...??? δε θα της κάνω το χατίρι...ούτε χαρακίρι:kiss::kiss:

----------


## eadi

25/02/2012-->100,3
06/03/2012-->96.8
15/03/2012-->94.8
26/03/2012-->92.7
(όλα τα ζυγίσματα έγιναν στη διαιτολόγο)
ύψος-->1.71
ηλικία-->28

----------


## pagratios2

21/03/2012 85,1
28/03/2012 84,7
ότι με έδειχνε και το Σάββατο πρωί , μου φαίνεται πως το παραέκανα με τα σνακς το ΣΚ αλλά συνεχίζω κανονικά , πρέπει να τρώω έξυπνα σνακς και να περιορίσω τους χυμούς

----------


## zimaraki!

> _Originally posted by pieceofcake_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη. Να είστε καλά. 
> Με πιάνει απελπισία όμως, γιατί παιδεύομαι πολύ για το ρημαδοκιλό της εβδομάδας να το χάσω. Μετράω και το ψιχουλάκι, θα βγω για τρέξιμο 10 χιλ. και ας σέρνομαι και να ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά και να μην έχω πιάσει τον στόχο? Τι ψυχρολουσία είναι αυτή? Που είναι το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας μου? Με παίρνει και το παράπονο. Να με συμπαθάτε αν σας ρίχνω και εσας την ψυχολογία.
> 
> ...




pieceofcake τι γινοταν στην περιοδο? με το θεμα της κατακρατησης εγω αρχισα εντατικα καθημερινη γυμναστικη και η ζυγαρια αντι να κατεβει ...πηγε 2 κιλα πανω... τι να κανω??? οσο για ολα οσα λες τα εζησα περσι οταν εκανα ξανα την προσπαθεια ετρεχα 10 χλμ...και δεν εχανα τιποτα...μετα απο 3 βδομαδες ξαφνικα γινοταν ενα θαυμα...ομως...τα κιλα δεν αστιευονται οταν εχεις και θυρωιδη οπως και εγω.....δεν πα να εχεις λιωσει 2 μηνες πριν....το πληρωνεις ακριβα ( για μενα μιλαω) οποτε σε καταλαβαινω προσπαθησε κι αλλο θα τα καταφερεις κι εσυ κι εγω..ομως...πρεπει να προσεξουμε πολυ μετα.

----------


## lady1978

*79.3 Kg*

(αυτά είναι και τα αρχικά μου
κιλά από την ημέρα που ξεκίνησα
τη διατροφή/δίαιτα)

----------


## lady1978

> _Originally posted by lipimeni_
> παιδιάαααα σήμερα μετρήθηκα!!!έβγαλα 2 κιλά από πάνω μου..άλλα 2 για να κατέβω στο 99!!!!!


μπράβο!! πολύ καλά νέα!!

----------


## lady1978

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lipimeni_
> παιδιάαααα σήμερα μετρήθηκα!!!έβγαλα 2 κιλά από πάνω μου..άλλα 2 για να κατέβω στο 99!!!!!
> 
> 
> Μπράβο!!! :thumbup:



μπράβο!! καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## lady1978

> _Originally posted by pieceofcake_
> Καλή βδομάδα παιδιά,
> chriko, eadi ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας, αλλά η ζυγαριά, που δυστυχώς είναι σχετικά καινούρια, δείχνει και το ποσοστό λίπους το οποίο έχει εγκατασταθεί για τα καλά και δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει...
> Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά την έχω τσεκάρει από αλλού ότι δείχνει σωστά:sniffle::sniffle:
> Που θα πάει...δεν θα αλλάξει...??? δε θα της κάνω το χατίρι...ούτε χαρακίρι:kiss::kiss:


ζυγαριά, μπελάς και σωτήριο μαζί...
αποφεύγω να ανέβω παρά μόνο μια φορά τη βδομάδα, 
προσπαθώ να ξεχάσω τα νούμερα, τα κιλά και να επικεντρωθώ 
στο πρόγραμμα διατροφής.

περίμενε και τα καλύτερα νέα είναι μπροστά, 
εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!!! :yes::yes:

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/3/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5

......30/3/2012: 80,7 .....
ʼντε πες ότι δεν έπιασα το στόχο των 80 για μισό κιλό την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Το καταπίνω και συνεχίζω! 
ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ 200 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ?!?!?!? Ε ΟΧΙ! 
Δεν θα το αντέξω!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  Με έχει πιάσει πονοκέφαλος από την στεναχώρια

----------


## mpumpuki

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 15/12/2011: 91,2
> 29/1/2012: 86,3
> 02/02/2012: 85,8
> 15/3/2012: 83,7
> 01/3/2012: 83,3
> 08/3/2012: 82,2
> 15/3/2012: 81,2
> 23/3/2012:80,5
> ...


γεια σου chrikos! με το να στεναχωριέσαι και να γεμίζεις στρες τον οργανισμό σου δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα. μια χαρά τα πας, έχεις χάσει 11 κιλά, δεν είναι και λίγα! χαλάρωσε και θα δεις πως θα πάρεις ξανά φόρα προς τα κάτω, όλοι έχουμε περάσει τέτοιες φάσεις στασιμότητας και μετά ξαφνικά φεύγουν εύκολα  :Smile:

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by mpumpuki_
> γεια σου chrikos! με το να στεναχωριέσαι και να γεμίζεις στρες τον οργανισμό σου δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα. μια χαρά τα πας, έχεις χάσει 11 κιλά, δεν είναι και λίγα! χαλάρωσε και θα δεις πως θα πάρεις ξανά φόρα προς τα κάτω, όλοι έχουμε περάσει τέτοιες φάσεις στασιμότητας και μετά ξαφνικά φεύγουν εύκολα


Το καλό που τους θέλω mpumpuki. Πότε όμως θα ξαναπάρω φόρα προς τα κάτω? 
Το απόγευμα πάντως που ξαναζυγίστηκα έδειξε 80,3 αλλά ότι είχα γυρίσει από το τρέξιμο οπότε μάλλον δεν μετράει.  :Frown:

----------


## lady1978

21/3/2012 : 79.3 Kg
30/3/2012 : 77.4 Kg

1η εβδομάδα λοιπόν, έφυγε 1/2 κιλό λίπους :starhit:
και σύνολο 1.9 κιλά :starhit:

είμαι χαρούμενη για το αποτέλεσμα
αλλά ταυτόχρονα προσπαθώ να είμαι 
και συγκρατημένη

----------


## mpumpuki

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> Το καλό που τους θέλω mpumpuki. Πότε όμως θα ξαναπάρω φόρα προς τα κάτω? 
> Το απόγευμα πάντως που ξαναζυγίστηκα έδειξε 80,3 αλλά ότι είχα γυρίσει από το τρέξιμο οπότε μάλλον δεν μετράει.


80,3 είδες? σύντομα όλα θα γίνουν  :Smile:  καλύτερα όμως να ζυγίζεσαι την ίδια ώρα κάθε φορά και ακόμα καλύτερα το πρωί.

----------


## pieceofcake

> _Originally posted by lady1978_
> 
> 21/3/2012 : 79.3 Kg
> 30/3/2012 : 77.4 Kg
> 
> 1η εβδομάδα λοιπόν, έφυγε 1/2 κιλό λίπους :starhit:
> και σύνολο 1.9 κιλά :starhit:
> 
> είμαι χαρούμενη για το αποτέλεσμα
> ...


μπράβο lady :starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:
1/2 κιλό λίπος και - 2 κιλά, πώς τα καταφέρνεις???? :spin::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## pieceofcake

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mpumpuki_
> γεια σου chrikos! με το να στεναχωριέσαι και να γεμίζεις στρες τον οργανισμό σου δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα. μια χαρά τα πας, έχεις χάσει 11 κιλά, δεν είναι και λίγα! χαλάρωσε και θα δεις πως θα πάρεις ξανά φόρα προς τα κάτω, όλοι έχουμε περάσει τέτοιες φάσεις στασιμότητας και μετά ξαφνικά φεύγουν εύκολα 
> 
> 
> ...


βρε παιδιά τα ίδια περνάω κι εγώ...
μέχρι τώρα για να πάω από 72 στα 69, πέρασαν...30 ολόκληρες μέρες.... πολύ κόλλημα.... όμως μου αρέσει που δεν βλέπω το 7, και με το που πάω 68 θα το σβήσω ξκαι από το ticker...xaxaxa

----------


## koritsaki_ed

να μαι και γω!
στην αρχη της νεας μου προσπαθειας!
-1,5 την πρωτη βδομαδα!

καλη αρχη!!

----------


## zimaraki!

8/3/12 : 89,00 
14/3/12: 87,00
21/3/12: 86,00
28/3/12: 85,00
1/4/12: 87,00 ( με περιοδο )
8/4/12...... για να δουμε

----------


## krustalenia

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 15/12/2011: 91,2
> 29/1/2012: 86,3
> 02/02/2012: 85,8
> 15/3/2012: 83,7
> 01/3/2012: 83,3
> 08/3/2012: 82,2
> 15/3/2012: 81,2
> 23/3/2012:80,5
> ...


Παντως chrikos με το να στεναχωριέσαι το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις ειναι να μπλοκάρεις και αλλο τον οργανισμο σου! 11 κιλά δεν είναι λίγο πράγμα... 
εσυ συνέχισε την προσπαθια σου και είμαι σιγουρη την αλλη βδομαδα θα είναι καλυτερα!! :tumble:

----------


## krustalenia

> _Originally posted by zimaraki!_
> 8/3/12 : 89,00 
> 14/3/12: 87,00
> 21/3/12: 86,00
> 28/3/12: 85,00
> 1/4/12: 87,00 ( με περιοδο )
> 8/4/12...... για να δουμε


Να ποιος θα μου λυσει την απορια..... :spin::spin:
zimaraki μου το είχε πει η μαμά μου, αλλα μετά κάποιοι άλλοι μου το διέψευσαν- οχι ειδικοι!!...
Και απο τότε δεν το έχω ψάξει και θα ήθελα αν ξέρεις να μου δώσεις τα φωτα σου...
Με την περίοδο αυξάνονται τα κιλά στη ζυγαριά ε???

----------


## zimaraki!

Να ποιος θα μου λυσει την απορια..... :spin::spin:
zimaraki μου το είχε πει η μαμά μου, αλλα μετά κάποιοι άλλοι μου το διέψευσαν- οχι ειδικοι!!...
Και απο τότε δεν το έχω ψάξει και θα ήθελα αν ξέρεις να μου δώσεις τα φωτα σου...
Με την περίοδο αυξάνονται τα κιλά στη ζυγαριά ε??? [/quote]

ναι αυξανεται συνηθως, μια φορα μονο μου ειχε τυχει να μην γινει αυτο...και αυτο επειδη ειχα χασει 2,5 kg και αυτο δεν ειχε φανει στη ζυγαρια...
το λεω αυτο γιατι ειναι αρκετος καιρος που ασχολουμαι με διαιτα εχασα αρκετα περσι αλλα τα ξαναπειρα...οταν ειμουν με τη διαιτολογο μου λοιπον..καθε φορα υπολογιζαμε απο 2 εως και ....μια φορα 3 ολοκληρα κιλα....:shocked2:

----------


## krustalenia

:Embarrassment:  πωωωπω... (ωραια άμα ανεβαινει καμια φορα λιγακι η ζυγαρια.. να σκεφτομαι οτι τρ θα αδιαθετησω και γαυτο μου ανεβαινει.... )  :Big Grin:  χαχαχαχα

Ευχαριστω zimaraki :love:

----------


## pagratios2

> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 21/03/2012 85,1
> 28/03/2012 84,7
> ότι με έδειχνε και το Σάββατο πρωί , μου φαίνεται πως το παραέκανα με τα σνακς το ΣΚ αλλά συνεχίζω κανονικά , πρέπει να τρώω έξυπνα σνακς και να περιορίσω τους χυμούς


04/04/12 84,3 παλι καλά , μικρη απωλεια αλλα απωλεια , τρωω λιγο περισοτερα σνακς το ΣΚ αλλα χυνω κουβαδες ιδρωτα στο gym, μπαι δε γουει , ΛΟΛ , το σπιτικο ποπ κορν ειναι ελαφρυ και χορταστικο σνακ αρκει να μην το παρακανεις με το αλατι

----------


## eadi

ευχάριστα νέα
25/02/2012-->100,3
06/03/2012-->96.8
15/03/2012-->94.8
26/03/2012-->92.7
05/04/2012-->92(1,5κιλό απώλεια λίπους κ έβαλα 800γρ μυική)
1.70 ύψος
28 ετών

----------


## lineal

20/2/2012: 120,7
27/2/2012: 117,3
5/3/2012 : 116,8
8/3/2012 : 115,9
12/3/2012 :115,3
6/4/2012 :112,4
...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> να μαι και γω!
> στην αρχη της νεας μου προσπαθειας!
> -1,5 την πρωτη βδομαδα!
> 
> καλη αρχη!!


καλη αρχη να χεις κοριτσακι!

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 15/12/2011: 91,2
> 29/1/2012: 86,3
> 02/02/2012: 85,8
> 15/3/2012: 83,7
> 01/3/2012: 83,3
> 08/3/2012: 82,2
> 15/3/2012: 81,2
> 23/3/2012:80,5
> 30/3/2012: 80,7


6/4/201: 79,8 (σπάσαμε το φράγμα των 80!) :spin: YEAAAAHHH :spin:

----------


## lineal

μπραβο chrikos τι καλα!!!
αντε να δουμε εγω ποτε θα σπασω το φραγμα των 10 -110- και να δω ποτε θα φτασω σε 2ψηφιο!!!
πραγματικα στο διψηφιο θα κανω παρτι!!!
:yes:

----------


## SUSAN_ed

είμαι 33 ετών ξεκίνησα δίαιτα 23/3/2012 και ήμουν 87 kgr.
σήμερα 7/4/2012 είμαι 82 kgr.
πρέπει να χάσω τουλάχιστον 30 kgr.
το άλλο σάββατο τα ξαναλέμε, ελπίζω με καλά αποτελέσματα!
καλή επιτυχία σε όλους μας!

----------


## lineal

καλη επιτυχια susan και να μπαινεις συχνα να τα λεμε,
πραγματικα το φορουμ κανει δουλεια!!!

----------


## mpumpuki

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους παιδιά!! εγώ προσπαθώ να κρατηθώ και να μην ανεβαίνω συχνά στη ζυγαριά, θέλω την επόμενη φορά να δω επιτέλους το 6ράκι μπροστά, που τόσο μου έλειψε..!! ελπίζω σε 10 μέρες να γίνει!! :smilegrin:

----------


## enigeva_ed

μπραβο chrikos πολύ καλά!!!
εμένα αύριο είναι η μέρα που θα ζυγιστώ οπότε θα επανέλθω να σας πω...

υπομονή mpumpuki ! κι ολα θα γίνουν...

lineal σου έχω γράψει και αλλού αλλά στο λέω κι εδώ ... τα πας υπέροχα... Ελπίζω στο πάρτυ του διψήφιου να είμαι καλεσμένη....

Φιλια, τα λέμε αύριο με τα αποτελέσματα μου....

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by enigeva_
> μπραβο chrikos πολύ καλά!!!
> εμένα αύριο είναι η μέρα που θα ζυγιστώ οπότε θα επανέλθω να σας πω...
> 
> υπομονή mpumpuki ! κι ολα θα γίνουν...
> 
> lineal σου έχω γράψει και αλλού αλλά στο λέω κι εδώ ... τα πας υπέροχα... Ελπίζω στο πάρτυ του διψήφιου να είμαι καλεσμένη....
> 
> Φιλια, τα λέμε αύριο με τα αποτελέσματα μου....


σευχαριστω πολυ enigeva ειναι πολυ ωραιο να σε λεν ενθαρρυντικα λογια!!!

αντε,κι αυριο σου ευχομαι να δεις πολυ χαμηλα το δεικτη της ζυγαριας!!!

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
------------------------
08/04/12 100.3 kg

----------


## enigeva_ed

Τελικά κάτι κάναμε και αυτή την εβδομάδα.
μείον μισό κιλάκι.... Κατι είναι κι αυτό από τη σταθερότητα... 
Κρίμα που δεν ήταν ολόκληρο γιανα αλλάξω και το τικεράκι μου....
Δεν πειράζει την επόμενη φορά... Έχω υπομονή και θα σας διώξω παλιόκιλα... 
Φιλιά και γερά !!!

----------


## lady1978

21/3/2012 : 79.3 Kg
30/3/2012 : 77.4 Kg 
10/4/2012 : 75.3 Kg

να 'μαστε στα 75.3  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/3/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 

...13/4/2012: 79,3...

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ.

----------


## SUSAN_ed

παιδιά μετά βασάνων και κόπων έχασα 400 gr! πόσο αργά και δύσκολα χάνονται...........
είμαι 81,6 kgr σήμερα 14/04/2012
Καλή ανάσταση να έχετε όλοι!

----------


## vaso89

χρόνια πολλά σε όλους !! 
1 βδομάδα μετά λοιπόν από την αρχή της προσπάθειάς μου και σήμερα το πρωί ζυγίστηκα.. έκανα και αλλαγή το τικεράκι μου και να 'μαι  :Smile: 

(για την ακρίβεια 74,7.. )

----------


## eadi

χρονια πολλά σε όλους!!!!!

25/02/2012-->100,3
06/03/2012-->96.8
15/03/2012-->94.8
26/03/2012-->92.7
05/04/2012-->92(1,5κιλό απώλεια λίπους κ έβαλα 800γρ μυική)
17/04/2012-->91
1.70 ύψος
28 ετών

----------


## lady1978

21/03/2012 : *79.3 Kg*
30/03/2012 : 77.4 Kg
10/04/2012 : 75.3 Kg
17/04/2012 : 74.2 Kg

*74.2 Kg* :yes:

----------


## mpumpuki

hello!!! τελικά δεν κρατήθηκα και ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά. 71 κιλά, για την ακρίβεια 70,9. άντε ακόμα ένα κιλάκι και θα δω το 6ράκι μπροστά επιτέλους!!! :grin:

----------


## pagratios2

11/04/12 84.40 kg
18/04/12 84.50 kg

καλά αν αναλογιστεί κανεις ότι την Κυριακή του πάσχα του έδωσα και κατάλαβε , 10 μήνες διατροφής είναι αυτοί ... και ήθελα ένα μπρέικ 

με αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς

----------


## enigeva_ed

έδιωξα άλλο ένα κιλάκι!!! για την ακρίβεια μισό αλλά με το πρηγούμενο μισό χιχι μείον ένα ολόκληρο...
80 δηλαδή... το τικερ δε μπορώ να το αλλαξω όταν με βοηθήσει κάποιος θα το φτιάξω κι αυτό!!!

----------


## pieceofcake

δεν ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά, φοβάμαι, απλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας :smug:

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/3/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3

......20/4/2012: 78,5!!!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη :spin: :tumble: 
Με αυτά που έτρωγα τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα και την Κυριακή του Πάσχα περίμενα να έχω πάρει τουλάχιστον 1 κιλό, όχι να έχω χάσει 800γρ.

----------


## enigeva_ed

Αυτήν την εβδομάδα έσκισα -100 γραμ. χιχι!!! δηλ. 79.9 
Δεν πειράζει λίγο το Πάσχα , λίγο η περίοδος ... χμμμ την άλλη εβδομάδα θα πάμε καλύτερα!

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όμως έχω 7 μπροστά .... Είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερος αριθμός από το 8 !\


Τελεια λοιπόν δεν το παίζω αχάριστη!!!

----------


## vaso89

γειαααα !!! είμαι χαρούμενη  :Smile:  ζυγίστηκα το πρωί και η αλλάγη που αισθάνομαι στα ρούχα φάνηκε και στη ζυγαριά !!!! άλλαξα και τικεράκι ... για την ακρίβεια 72,9 ....

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg 
------------------------
23/04/12 99.5 kg

Αν και αργά κάτι γίνεται(πέρασαν βέβαια και τα γυναικολογικά μου), το διψήφιο μου κάθεται καλύτερα όπως και να το κάνουμε!! για να δούμε!!

----------


## mpumpuki

Καλημέρα παιδάκια!! Επιτέλους είδα το 6ράκι μπροστά!!! 69.9 βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι πολύ χαρούμενη!! :bouncing:

----------


## margaritaraki

καλησπέρα!κ εγω είμαι καινούρια εδώ! Χτες ξεκίνησα 80.5.αντε να δούμε!

----------


## pagratios2

> _Originally posted by pagratios2_
> 11/04/12 84.40 kg
> 18/04/12 84.50 kg
> 
> καλά αν αναλογιστεί κανεις ότι την Κυριακή του πάσχα του έδωσα και κατάλαβε , 10 μήνες διατροφής είναι αυτοί ... και ήθελα ένα μπρέικ 
> 
> με αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς


25/04/12 83.9 kg μετά την πασχαλινή και μεταπασχαλινή χαλάρωση άρχισε πάλι να κατεβαίνει yupieeeeeee:thumbup::wink2:

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/3/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3
20/4/2012: 78,5

....και 28/4/2012 πίιιιισω στα 79!!!! 
Που σημαίνει ότι πήρα μισό κιλό αυτή την εβδομάδα :sniffle:
Επίσης παρατηρώ ότι ο απολογισμός αυτού του μήνα είναι μόλις -1,7 κιλά ΤΡΑΑΑΑΑΤΖΙΚ!!!!!

Τικεράκι δεν αλλάζω. Ελπίζω ότι θα το ξαναδώ το 78 σύντομα.

----------


## annitsa67

Ναιιιι!!! Κι όμως, κινείται!!

Λα Λα Λα 

Είχα κολλήσει μεταξύ 81 και 80,5 και σήμερα, 80 ! 80 ! 80!

Θέλω να δω το 7 μπροστά και να σταθεροποιηθεί.

Όταν σταθεροποιηθεί στη δεκάδα του 7 θα κάνω πάρτυ !!

:crazy::crazy::crazy:

----------


## lineal

Bάρος:120,7kg στις:20/2/2012
Bάρος: 117,3kg στις:27/2/2012
Βάρος: 117 kg στις:6 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,8 kg στις:17 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 114,8 kg στις:25 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113 kg στις:1 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,2 kg στις:8 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,6 kg στις:15 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,3 kg στις:22 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,8 kg στις:29 /4 /2012 



...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## enigeva_ed

lineal μία ανάσα από τον πρώτο στόχο είσαι!!!
Πάμε γερά!!!
Εγώ πάλι σήμερα ανέβηκσα ο πρωί στη ζυγαριά πε΄ριπου 10 φορές για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι το αποτέλεσμα είναι σωστό...
Με έδειξα δύο ολόκληρα κιλά μείον!!! Δεν ήξερα τι να υποθέσω... αλλά δε μπορεί σωστό θα είναι!!! Η γυμναστική τελικά έκανε το θάυμα της από 79.9 έγραψε το υπέρχο 77,9!!! Νιώθω υπέροχα και ετοιμάζομαι για τη σημερινή μου γυμναστική!!!!

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους και καλά αποτελέσματα να έχετε !!!

----------


## lineal

οπως σε ειπα και σε αλλο ποστ,μπραβο enigeva,τελικα το να κανεις γυμναστικα αποδιδει ,τωρα μακροπροθεσμα,βραχυπροθεσ α,παντως αποδιδει καλως!!!
και γω μια ανασα εμεινα και ανυπομονω,ανυπομονω γιατι αλλα 10 και παω διψηφιο και θα χαρω τοσο πολυ,χαιρομαι προκαταβολικα απο τωρα :grin:

----------


## karen1985

Lineal, annitsa, enigeva μπράβο!! Έτσι, συνεχίζουμε γερά!!

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg
------------------------
30/04/12 99.0 kg άντε να δούμε! Καλή μας εβδομάδα!!

----------


## vaso89

καλημέραααα!!!! 71,7 !!!!! πάει το κιλάκι... το πετάξαμε  :Smile:

----------


## break

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Μπράβο σε όλες σας! Πολύ χαίρομαι όταν βλέπω πως επιτυγχάνονται οι στόχοι!

----------


## mpumpuki

καλημέρα!! μια εβδομάδα μετά -900 γρ, στα 69 ακριβώς!! θα ήταν περισσότερο αλλά τώρα το 3ήμερο έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω. καλό μήνα σε όλους, μύρισε καλοκαίρι!!! :smirk:

(χαίρομαι πολύ με την κοινή μας πορεία προς τα κάτω παιδιά, βλέπω τα αποτελέσματα σας και έχω να πω συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και καλή μας συνέχεια!!!)

----------


## margaritaraki

εβδομαδιαια απώλεια 2.3κιλά ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατι εχει μειωθεί και η ορεξη μου

----------


## zimaraki!

2/5/12 _ 88.700 ( αδιαθετη ) ξεκινησα την Δευτερα με διαιτολογο
επομενο ζυγισμα_ 14/5/12

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> 15/12/2011: 91,2
> 29/1/2012: 86,3
> 02/02/2012: 85,8
> 15/3/2012: 83,7
> 01/3/2012: 83,3
> 08/3/2012: 82,2
> 15/3/2012: 81,2
> 23/3/2012:80,5
> ...


Όχι μόνο δεν το ξαναείδα το 78 αλλά η ζυγαριά έδειξε 200γρ πάνω....:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

04/05/2012: 79,2 :sniffle:

----------


## karen1985

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αλλά μην σε παίρνει από κάτω!! Θα πέσει δεν είναι στο χέρι του!!!!!!!

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg
30/04/12 99.0 kg
-------------------------
07/05/12 98.8 kg

Το ξέρετε το κούτσα κούτσα? Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, γενικά είμαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος...
αλλά με 5 μέρες γυμναστική σοβαρή και διατροφή προσεγμένη με μέτρο δε βλέπω
το μπαμ... και να πεις οτι δεν έχω περιθώριο να χάσω...χαχα.. τεσπα, ειδωμεν next week!
Καλή μας εβδομάδα!!

----------


## enigeva_ed

ααχχ κι εγώ ανέβηκα κορίτσάκια μου! πήρα 300 γρ. πήγα στο 78,2!!! δεν πειράζει δε με πολυχαλάει!
Έχω υπομονή!!!
Το ίδιο να κανετε κι εσείς!!!
Θα το νικήσουμε το θεριό!!!!

----------


## vaso89

παιδιά καλή βδομάδα και από μένα... ελπίζω να μας πάει όλους μας καλύτερα.. εμένα τα πράγματα στα κιλά ήταν κάπως καλά... αργά και σταθερά(-1kg) ... από ψυχολογία πάλι.... ...

----------


## lineal

Bάρος:120,7kg στις:20/2/2012
Bάρος: 117,3kg στις:27/2/2012
Βάρος: 117 kg στις:6 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,8 kg στις:17 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 114,8 kg στις:25 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113 kg στις:1 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,2 kg στις:8 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,6 kg στις:15 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,3 kg στις:22 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,8 kg στις:29 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,1kg στις:8/5/2012


...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## chrikos

@ lineal
μπράβο κορίτσι μου!!! Συνέχισε έτσι. ʼντε να δούμε πότε θα χαρούμε και εμείς πάλι...

----------


## mpumpuki

καλημέρα κ συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!! αυτήν τη βδομάδα ένα κιλάκι κάτω, στα 68 :roll:

----------


## LaLuna

Γεια σας!
εγω ειμαι στη 10η μερα διαιτας και ειμαι 2 (και κατι) κιλα κατω!!!!
τι λετε ειναι πραγμαικα αυτα τα κιλα η υγρα?
αν θελετε πειτε κ με τι μεθοδο τα χανετε, εγω ατκινς...

----------


## pagratios2

έπειτα από 2 εβδομάδες κόλλημα στο 83,9 (25/04/12-02/05/12) που μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα 
09/05/2012 83,4

yupieeeee :Big Grin:

----------


## mpumpuki

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> Γεια σας!
> εγω ειμαι στη 10η μερα διαιτας και ειμαι 2 (και κατι) κιλα κατω!!!!
> τι λετε ειναι πραγμαικα αυτα τα κιλα η υγρα?
> αν θελετε πειτε κ με τι μεθοδο τα χανετε, εγω ατκινς...


Γεια σου LaLuna! σίγουρα την πρώτη βδομάδα χάνουμε κ υγρά, γι' αυτό και κατεβαίνει γρήγορα η ζυγαριά, αλλά συνήθως μετά τις πρώτες μέρες σταθεροποιήται η κατάσταση κ θα βλέπεις την πραγματική διαφορά. φρόντιζε να ζυγίζεσαι πάντα ίδια ώρα (καλύτερα πρωί).
ʼτκινς δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και γενικά αυτές τις χημικές τις φοβάμαι λίγο.. πέρυσι έκανα τεστ δυσανεξίας και τα πρώτα 7-8 κιλά τα έχασα αφαιρώντας τροφές, αλλά δεν στο συνιστώ, γιατί χάνεις πολλές βιταμίνες και νιώθεις τελείως αδύναμη μετά. ο καλύτερος τρόπος και ο μοναδικός που έχει σωστά αποτελέσματα, είναι να εντάξεις γυμναστική στην καθημερινότητά σου. προσωπικά τρώω απ'όλα με μέτρο και μετρώντας θερμίδες, κάνω συχνά μικρά γεύματα, πίνω πολύ νερό, αποφεύγω τα γλυκά και τα άσκοπα τσιμπολογήματα. και γυμνάζομαι καθημερινά, έτσι καίγεται πιο εύκολα λίπος κ όχι μυικός ιστός, σφίγγει το σώμα και νιώθεις και γεμάτη ενέργεια μετά. ξέρω πως ακούγεται βαρετό και εγώ πάντα έτσι το θεωρούσα, αλλά αν το ξεκινήσεις δε θες να σταματήσεις μετά!! καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι  :Wink:

----------


## giorgosdelta

@mpumpuki για να μη κάψουμε μυικό ιστό με τη γυμναστική, πρέπει να προτιμούμε και τροφές πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες. Γιαούρτι άπαχο πχ.

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by chrikos_
> @ lineal
> μπράβο κορίτσι μου!!! Συνέχισε έτσι. ʼντε να δούμε πότε θα χαρούμε και εμείς πάλι...


σευχαριστω!
Κολλησες chrikos;
μηπως περιμενεις περιοδο;μη στεναχωριεσαι,σε ολες και ολους εχει συμβει,θα ξεκολλησει,δεν ειναι στο χερι της!:wink2:

----------


## mpumpuki

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> @mpumpuki για να μη κάψουμε μυικό ιστό με τη γυμναστική, πρέπει να προτιμούμε και τροφές πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες. Γιαούρτι άπαχο πχ.


σωστά!  :Wink:

----------


## LaLuna

μπραο ρε mpumpuki!!!!
μακαρι να μποροθσα να το κανω κι εγω αλλα αυτην την περιοδο τρεχω πολυ...
ωστοσο σε κανενα μηνα θα ξεκινησω ποδηλατο καθε απογευμα και ενταξω φρουτα και τροφες χαμηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη στη διατροφη μου...!
ποσα κιλα εχασες με αυτον τον τροπο και σε ποσο καιρο?

----------


## mpumpuki

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! στο εύχομαι!!  :Big Grin: 
ξεκίνησα πριν ένα χρόνο και κάτι, αλλά τους πρώτους 6 μήνες ακολουθούσα το πρόγραμμα δυσανεξίας, χωρίς να μικρύνω τις ποσότητες φαγητού, απλώς αφαίρεσα τις τροφές που υποτίθεται έπρεπε (και για αυτό έχανα και πάρα πολύ αργά). ταυτόχρονα έκανα και κολύμβηση 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα. έτσι έχασα τα πρώτα 7-8 κιλά σε 5.5 μήνες, αλλά ένιωθα εντελώς αδύναμη. μετά άρχισα ισορροπημένη διατροφή για 2 μήνες περίπου κ έχασα άλλα 8. σταμάτησα για μισό χρόνο και πήρα 5, την κολύμβηση όμως την συνέχιζα κανονικά και πιο εντατικά. Πριν 3 μήνες περίπου ξεκίνησα πάλι διατροφή και πρόσθεσα 2 ώρες τη μέρα στατικό ποδήλατο. έφτασα 68 σήμερα & συνεχίζω φυσικά  :Smile:

----------


## margaritaraki

μετά απο 3 βδομάδες έχασα 6.5 κιλά!!!έίμαι πολύ πολύ χαρούμενη..μακαρι να συνεχίσω έτσιιι.πρωτη φορά πλησιάζω στον στόχο μου

----------


## LaLuna

μπραβο mpumpuki!!!!συνεχισε ετσι!!!!

εγω παλι αυτην την εβδομαδα δεν εχασα τιποτα...σταματησα την ατκινς και κανω υποθερμιδικη βεβαια...1200 την ημερα...

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> σευχαριστω!
> Κολλησες chrikos;
> μηπως περιμενεις περιοδο;μη στεναχωριεσαι,σε ολες και ολους εχει συμβει,θα ξεκολλησει,δεν ειναι στο χερι της!:wink2:


Κόλλησα δεν λες τίποτα! Πήρα και ένα κιλό :sniffle: ʼσε! Τρελή φρίκη. 
Τώρα όμως που συνήλθα επανέρχομαι δυναμικά.

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/2/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3
20/4/2012: 78,5
28/4/2012: 79
4/5/2012: 79,2
7/5/2012: 79,8

.... 14/5/2012: 77,9 !!! :yes: :yes: :yes:

----------


## krustalenia

karen1985 παντως επειδη και εγω εκανα ενα διαστημα προσεκτικη διατροφη και γυμναστικη εντονη (5 μερες την εβδομαδα και αρκετη δουλεια-μετρουσα τις θερμιδες που επαιρνα και τις θερμιδες που εκαιγα και κοιταγα να καιω 1.500 θερμιδες παραπανω απο οτι επαιρνα.)
Τελικα ζητημα να εχασα ενα κιλο σε 15 μερες...
αλλα μου ειπαν οτι εχασα λιπος και αυξησα τον μυικο ιστο μου.
Μηπως κατι τετοιο συμβαινει και σε σενα? Γιατι μπορει να καις λιπος με την γυμναστικη αλλα αυξανεις τον μυικο ιστο και ετσι στη ζυγαρια δεν φαινεται διαφορα...

Η ζυγαρια μου εχει γινει εφιαλτης, καθε φορα που την σκεφτομαι με πιανει φοβος.. και ειχα αποφασισει να μην ζυγιζομαι. αλλα απο την αλλη πρεπει να ελεγχω και τι γινεται..
την αρχη ζυγιζομουν καθε μερα, μετα ομως αυτο με αγχωνε και το εριχνα στο φαγητο και ετσι αποφασισα οτι μια φορα την εβδομαδα ειναι καλη λυση.....

Καλη συνεχεια!:spin:

----------


## celeste

63,6

----------


## karen1985

Μακάρι κρυσταλλένια!!

Το καλο θα ηταν να μπορουσα να κανω λιπομέτρηση αλλα που λεφτά.. εχω μια ζυγαρια κατι κουτσα στραβα δείχνει.. 

είμαι κ αδιαθετη τωρα και ειμαι αυτομάτως +1.5 κιλό πάνω.. περιμενω τη δευτερα να δω τι πραγματικά έχει γίνει..

καλή συνέχεια σ ολους!

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/2/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3
20/4/2012: 78,5
28/4/2012: 79
4/5/2012: 79,2
7/5/2012: 79,8
14/5/2012: 77,9 

21/5/2012: 77,6 ... πάαααλι κόλλησα...

----------


## vaso89

γειά σας!! τελικά λέω να σημειώνω κι εγώ την πρόοδο μου στα κιλά με τη μέθοδο της @chrikos..

έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν

9/4/12: 77
16/4/12: 74.7
23/4/12: 72.9
30/4/12: 71.7
7/5/12: 70.5
14/5/12: 70.2
21/5/12: 68.8

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

3/5/12: 81.8
17/5/12: 78.3
30/5/12: να εχουμε φυγει απο την 2η 5αδα (75.999 και θα ειμαι ευτυχισμενη!!!!)

----------


## enigeva_ed

Εδώ είμαι κι εγώ....
Ελλείψει χρόνου περιορίζομαι στα βασικά.... 
Χθες που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 76,6 και συνεχίζω κανονικά...
Κάνω διατροφή, κάνω γυμναστικούλα και συνεχίζω....

Καλή μας συνέχεια !!!

----------


## LaLuna

Σημερα συμππηρωσε 3 εβδομαδες σε διαιτα....Εχω χασει περιπου 3 κιλα αλλα σημερα ηη ζυγαρια μου εκανε σκαμπανευασματα....ετσι κι εγω πηγα σε ενα τραπεζι και ΞΕΠΑΤΩΘΗΚΑ!!!!
και πολυυυ φαγητο και υδατανθρακες και γλυκο και απ ολα και τωρα το στομαχι μου δεν την παλευει!!!!!
Αυτα, σας ειπα τον πονο μου...
Θα επιρρεαει πιστευεετε πολυ την προσπαθεια μου?
Απο αυριο συνεχιζω κανονικα η να χαμηλωσω τις θερμιδες στις 900?

----------


## giorgosdelta

Εκτός από τον μέσο όρο που βγάζω κάθε μήνα, από τα καθημερινά μου ζυγίσματα βγάζω και τον μέσο όρο κάθε εβδομάδα. Το καθημερινό ζύγισμα καμιά φορά λέει ψέματα, ο μέσος εβδομαδιαίος και μηνιαίος όρος, ποτέ!

----------


## pagratios2

16/05/12 83.7
23/05/12 82.7

μετά το πλατώ που τράβηξα , πάλι άρχισε να κατεβαίνει . yupieeeeeee:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## luludenia

Γεια σας παιδια!!!Ειμαι καινουργια εδω!!Μολις την Δευτερα αρχισα διαιτα!!
21/05/2012 96
26/05/2012 95


Μαλλον υγρα 8α ειναι αυτο το ενα κιλο...αλλα αγαλι αγαλι γινεται η κοιλιτσα κορμαρα!!!χαχα

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg
30/04/12 99.0 kg
07/05/12 98.8 kg
-----------------------
28/05/12 97.2 kg

Πέρασαν κ οι δύσκολες μέρες του μήνα και είμαι πολύ περήφανη για το αποτέλεσμα...!! Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει ετσι!!

Καλά κατεβάσματα σ' όλους και καλή εβδομάδα!!

----------


## vaso89

9/4/12: 77
16/4/12: 74.7
23/4/12: 72.9
30/4/12: 71.7
7/5/12: 70.5
14/5/12: 70.2
21/5/12: 68.8 
28/5/12: 67.8

άαααντε ακόμη ένα κιλάκι μείον!!!  :Smile: ) καλημέρα!!

----------


## chrikos

Κανονικά σήμερα (28/5 ) έπρεπε να ζυγιστώ αλλά το ξέχασα  :Big Grin:  Λέω να το αφήσω αυτή την εβδομάδα και να περιμένω την επόμενη Δευτέρα.

@ karen1985 @vaso89 συγχαρητήρια κοριτσάρες και ακόμη πιο κάτω εύχομαι. ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ!!!!

----------


## LaLuna

vaso σε 2 μηνες 10 κιλα????
μπραβο ρε θηριο, τι διαιτα κανεις?

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg
30/04/12 99.0 kg
07/05/12 98.8 kg
28/05/12 97.2 kg
-----------------------
04/06/12 97.0 kg

Κούτσα κούτσα αλλά αφού πάει προς τα κάτω, ευχαριστώ να λέω!!
Καλή εβδομάδα, καλό καλοκαίρι και ελπίζω να είχατε ένα τέλειο τριήμερο..!!

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/2/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3
20/4/2012: 78,5
28/4/2012: 79
4/5/2012: 79,2
7/5/2012: 79,8
14/5/2012: 77,9 
21/5/2012: 77,6 .....

....4/6/2012: 76,6 βέβαια το κιλάκι μείον είναι στο δεκαπενθήμερο αλλά δεν παύει να είναι κιλάκι ε?! ε?!

----------


## high focus

53 λόγω γαστρίτιδας έχω χάσει 7 κιλά :sniffle:

----------


## karen1985

@chrikos μια χαρά μετράει!!! τι λες τώρα!!  :Wink:  μπράβο, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Neraidaki stroumpoulo

-3 κιλά!!!! Χοροπηδώ!!! Καλή δύναμη σε όλους...

----------


## kallianaki

γειααα σας ! Θα θελα και γω να καταχωρησω τις μελλοντικες μου προοδους εδω  :Smile:  ξεκινησα την προηγουμενη παρασκευη 1/6 στα 80 κιλα και ανηπομωνω να ερθει η παρασκευη !

----------


## kallianaki

*85 ... Πολυ βιαζομαι χεχε

----------


## luludenia

93 απο 97 σε 2 βδομαδες και 2 μερες!!!!Yupiiii

----------


## DINADESP

Καλημερα.Κανω διαιτα απο 22/5 και εχω αρχισει να χανω.
22/5 99,4 κιλα
5/6 95,5 κιλα

----------


## DINADESP

Τα αποκατω κιλα δεν ξερω γιατι τα εβγαλε.Δεν τα εγραψα εγω.

----------


## kallianaki

5/6 85κιλά
8/6 83,100 κιλά  :Big Grin:

----------


## DINADESP

Kallianaki,καλημερα.Ποια διαιτα κανεις και εχασες 2 κιλα σε 3 μερες?Εγω τρωω πολλα φρουτα και λαχανικα,ενα γευμα το μεσημερι,συνηθως ψητο η βραστο κοτοπουλο η οποιοδηποτε κρεας και σαλατα,αλλα εχω κολλησει.Πινω σχερον 2 λιτρα νερο την ημερα,αλλα δεν γυμναζομαι,γιατι δεν προλαβαινω.Τωρα εχω και περιοδο και 3 μερες να παω τουαλετα,οποτε δεν ζυγιζομαι.Ποσα κιλα ησουν?Εγω ξεκινησα 100,2 και εχω φτασει 95,5 σε 3 εβδομαδες.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kallianaki

Καλημέρα DINADESP ,
Δεν κάνω δίαιτα , 
τρωω πρωινό κατα της 9 
μεσημεριανο στη 1 (οτι φαγητο έχει η σχολή μου) 
απογευμα οχι μετα τις 7 η κανα τοστ με λαχανικα(καροτο, πιπεριες, μανιταρια, ντοματα , ανθοτυρο ) η γιαιυρτι η κονφλειξ με γαλα. 
Πιστευω οτι τα περισσότερα είναι υγρά ομως, θα δείξει την επόμενη εβδομάδα. 
Α! επείσης μέρα παρα μέρα κάνω ποδητατο για μια ώρα.
τώρα ξεκίνησα! επείσης έκανα και κάποιες ατασταλίες την κυριακή έφαγα 2 πίτες με κοτόπουλο και την τετάρτη πατατάκια. 
Αλλα όπως προ είπα την επόμενη παρασκευή θα δείξει αν ήταν κιλά A! και νερο πίνω πάρα πολύ εχω ένα μπουκαλάκι των 750 και πίνω 6 τετοια την μερα η και πιο πολλα ακριβως δεν τα εχω μετρηση

----------


## koritsaki_ed

21/5---->85,6
8/6----->83,0

3 παρα κατι βδομαδες
3 παρα κατι κιλα

----------


## chrikos

15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/2/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3
20/4/2012: 78,5
28/4/2012: 79
4/5/2012: 79,2
7/5/2012: 79,8
14/5/2012: 77,9 
21/5/2012: 77,6 
4/6/2012: 76,6....
...11/6/2012 : 75,8!!!

----------


## brazil

Τριτη 5/6... 89,2
Τεταρτη 13/6... 87


Chrikos... τι διατροφη ακολουθεις??

----------


## lineal

Bάρος:120,7kg στις:20/2/2012
Bάρος: 117,3kg στις:27/2/2012
Βάρος: 117 kg στις:6 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,8 kg στις:17 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 114,8 kg στις:25 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113 kg στις:1 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,2 kg στις:8 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,6 kg στις:15 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,3 kg στις:22 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,8 kg στις:29 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,1kg στις:8/5/2012
Βάρος: 109,6 kg στις:27 /5 /2012 
Βάρος: 109,1 kg στις:3 /6 /2012 
Βάρος: 108,5 kg στις:10 /6 /2012 
Βάρος: 107,4 kg στις:14/6/2012
...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Τριτη 5/6... 89,2
> Τεταρτη 13/6... 87
> 
> 
> Chrikos... τι διατροφη ακολουθεις??


Από Δεκέμβριο 2011 μέχρι μέσα Απριλίου 2012 
Κάθε τρεις με τέσσερις ώρες φαγητό και στο σύνολο 1200-1300θερμίδες την ημέρα + έντονο περπάτημα τουλάχιστον 8 - 10 χιλιόμετρα την ημέρα, 6 με 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα

Από μέσα Απριλίου μέχρι σήμερα 
Κάθε 3 με 4 ώρες φαγητό, σύνολο ημέρας 1500 - 1600 θερμίδες, ποδήλατο, τρέξιμο, κολύμπι, έντονο περπάτημα (εναλλάξ γυμναστική) τουλάχιστον 6 φορές την εβδομάδα. 

Τρώω "λαδερά" με μέτρο όμως στο λάδι, όσπρια, κρέας ψητό στα κάρβουνα/στο γκριλ/στο αντικολλητικό, λαχανικά σε όλες τις μορφές τους ωμά/ψητά/βραστά, ψάρι, χόρτα, γιαούρτι, ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως, ψωμί πολύσπορο, λίγα φρούτα. Πίνω αραιά και που λίγο κρασί λευκό.

ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ: άσπρο ψωμί/ζυμαρικά/ρύζι, γλυκά ζαχαροπλαστείου τίγκα στην σαντυγί και τα λιπαρά, μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού, βαριές σάλτσες, τηγανητά, κρουασάν, σνακ τύπου πατατακια/γαριδάκια κλπ, junk food και γενικά σαβούρα. 

Δεν πίνω και δεν καπνίζω. Τα έκοψα. 

Αν θα φάω burger θα είναι της προκοπής όχι από φασφουντάδικο. Παγωτό θα φτιάξω μόνη μου όχι της θερμιδομπόμπες που κυκλοφορούν έξω. 
Αυτά μέσες άκρες. Πιστεύω πως όλοι μέσα μας ξέρουμε τι είναι σωστό να φάμε και τι όχι. Απλώς "κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια"...

----------


## *Katie

chrikos respect! και καπως ετσι φτανεις στον στοχο και δεν τα ξαναβαζεις τα κιλα. Πολλα μπραβο. Θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι, το απολαμβανεις αυτο που κανεις?

----------


## chrikos

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> chrikos respect! και καπως ετσι φτανεις στον στοχο και δεν τα ξαναβαζεις τα κιλα. Πολλα μπραβο. Θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι, το απολαμβανεις αυτο που κανεις?


*Katie στην αρχή με πολύ ζόρι. Σαν να πάλευε ο μίστερ Τζέκιλ με τον κύριο Χάιντ. Θέλει πειθαρχία. Να το έχεις πάρει απόφαση μέσα σου. 
Το θέμα με τα κιλά δεν ξεκίνησε τον Δεκέμβριο. Έκει ήμουν ήδη 15 κιλά κάτω από τον Μάρτιο '11. Ήμουν όμως σε μια κρίσιμη φάση τότε. Να ξαναρχίσω το κάπνισμα, να ξεπαστρέψω τα μελομακάρονα, να φάω την βασιλόπιτα με το φλουρί και τον δίσκο μαζί  :Smile:  και είπα όχι! το μυαλό κυριαρχεί στο σώμα. θέλω να μπορώ να μην τρώω. θέλω να μπορώ να μην καπνίζω. θέλω να μην με κυριεύουν τα πάθη μου. Και έτσι έφτασα ως εδώ. 
Λίγο τώρα είχα "κουραστεί" από την προσπάθεια πάλι. ευτυχώς ήρθε το καλοκαίρι και βγήκα όπως όλοι στην παραλία... συνήλθα αμέσως.... Συνεχίζω.

----------


## VIVIKAKI

μπραβο βρε chrikos πολυ σε ζηλευω μακαρι να ειχα την μιση σου δυναμη για να κρατηθω και να μην πεσω με τα μουτρα σε οτι πιο παχυντικο βρω με το που φαω μισο μπισκοτο και νιωσω οτι τα χαλασα ολα οποτε και συνεχιαω την καταστροφη στο επακρο! αν και πιο πολυ ζηλευω το ποσο πολυ γυμναστηκες αυτα τα 8-10 κμ μου φαινονται βουνο.....εγω απλα προς το παρον πηγαινω 4 φορες την εβδομαδα θαλασσα και κολυμπαω 40-45 λεπτα αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν κουραζομαι καθως στα 45 λεπτα οι στασεις που κανει (ειτε επειδη ηπια νερο ειτε επειδη μου κοπηκε η ανασα) ειναι συνολικα 5-7 λεπτα......τελοσπαντων συγχαρητηρια και παντα να εχεις τετοια δυναμη μεσα σου!!

----------


## Neraidaki stroumpoulo

Μετά από 10 ημέρες -1.800!!! Καλά είναι!!! Αν ξεκινήσω και λίγο γυμναστική θα πάω ακόμα καλύτερα...

----------


## Neraidaki stroumpoulo

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους για τη συνέχεια και καλή ψήφο για αύριο!!!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

για αρχη συγχαρητηρια που μπορειτε και ανεβαινετε στις ζυγαριες! εγω για κανενα λογο δεν αντεχω να το κανω!προς το απρον εχω ενα τζιν για στοχο που πριν απο 3 μηνες μου ηταν πολυ ανετο και τωρα δεν κουμπωνει για κανενα λογο οποτε μολις τα καταφερω και το κουμπωσω το ¨τιμημενο"μπορει να ανεβω και τοτε θα ξερω....
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ!!!!!KAI ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## Aquarium

Ξεκίνησα με Lipotox χάπια και σκόνες: 

14/06/2012 - 99.00 κιλά

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
------------------------
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)

Καλή μας εβδομάδα  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Τριτη 5/6... 89,2
> Τεταρτη 13/6... 87


Τριτη 19/6... 86,3

----------


## kallianaki

Γειααααα σας δεν μπορουσα να μπω την προηγουμενη βδομαδα για να γραψω  :Smile: 
1/6 85
8/6 83,1
15/6 82,9 - ε 83 αδιαθετησα κι ολας :/ δεν ξερω αν το επιρρεασε αλλα σιγουρα τα 2 κιλα τα προηγουμενα ηταν υγρα. Θα δειξει την παρασκευη  :Smile:

----------


## Aquarium

Ξεκίνησα με Lipotox χάπια και σκόνες: 

14/06/2012 - 99.00 κιλά
21/06/2012 - 96.4 κιλά :spin:

----------


## lineal

Bάρος:120,7kg στις:20/2/2012
Bάρος: 117,3kg στις:27/2/2012
Βάρος: 117 kg στις:6 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,8 kg στις:17 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 114,8 kg στις:25 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113 kg στις:1 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,2 kg στις:8 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,6 kg στις:15 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,3 kg στις:22 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,8 kg στις:29 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,1kg στις:8/5/2012
Βάρος: 109,6 kg στις:27 /5 /2012 
Βάρος: 109,1 kg στις:3 /6 /2012 
Βάρος: 108,5 kg στις:10 /6 /2012 
Βάρος: 107,4 kg στις:14/6/2012
Βάρος: 106,1 kg στις:21/6/2012
...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## semelia

γεια σας. είμαι καινούρια εδώ... μπήκα ψάχνοντας για τα w.w στην ελλάδα. ήμουν παλιό μέλος κι είχα μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένη! 
έχω μπει στο σωστό φόρουμ?
ευχαριστώ! 
:kiss:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλή μου σου απάντησα στο άλλο για το που θα μπεις. Εδώ είναι θέμα που έχει να κάνει με το εβδομαδιαίο αδυνάτισμα. Αν θες μπορεί κάθε εβδομάδα να ενημερώνεις το εδώ τόπικ με το πως πήγε το βδομαδιάτικο ζύγισμά σου!

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
------------------------
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)

Αργά αργά βέβαια αλλά κάτι γίνεται... καλή εβδομάδα σ' όλους..!!

----------


## kallianaki

85 1/6
83,1 8/6
82,9 15/6
82 22/6

----------


## rena75

γεια σας

ρε παιδιά, πως γίνεται;;; εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα έχω χαλάσει τη διατροφή μου....ήπια αλκοόλ, έφαγα γλυκά, λιπαρά φαγητά, δεν ήπια αρκετό νερό, δεν κοιμόμουν καλά, δεν πήγα γυμναστήριο κτλ κτλ...σήμερα φοβόμουν να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά και να μετρηθώ με μεζούρα αλλά το έκανα. και...
- έχασα μισό κιλό
- έπεσε το ποσοστό λίπους (στη ζυγαριά το βλέπω)
- έχασα 1 πόντο στη μέση, 2 από γλουτούς, και 1 από στήθος

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
-----------------------------
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)

Πολύ αργά με πάει, ελπίζω να είναι για καλό για να τα κρατήσω μετά... τεσπα...

Καλημέρα, καλή εβδομάδα και καλό μήνα!!!

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7

ʼντε ξανα κατεβαίνει  :Smile: 


21 χρονών 1,65 ύψος

----------


## VIVIKAKI

10/6 120
15/6 118
22/6 116
29/6 115
5/7 113.8 

ελπιζω για 12/7 112 
ειναι αρχη οποτε ας το χαρω τωρα που παει γρηγορα!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

:love:

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 pffff!!!!



21 χρονών 1,65 ύψος

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
-----------------------------
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)

Αδιαθετώ αύριο οπότε μάλλον γι' αυτό! γιατί μες στη βδομάδα είχα κρυφοκοιτάξει και ήμουν 94.7, αναμένω την επόμενη
δευτέρα με αγωνία τώρα!

Καλή εβδομάδα σ' όλους!!  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Τριτη 5/6... 89,2
> Τεταρτη 13/6... 87
> 
> ...


Δευτερα 2/7... 86,9

Δευτερα 9/7... 85,4

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9 αδιαθετησα κι ολας αλλα δεν αντεχω πλεον !!!!



21 χρονών 1,65 ύψος

----------


## VIVIKAKI

14/7 113 (mono 800gr) grrrr.....

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)
----------------------------------
23/07/12 94.2 kg (-1.0)

ουφ...!! Καλή εβδομάδα κορίτσια και αγόρια  :Smile:

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9
20/7 -> 79.5


21 χρονών 1,65 ύψος

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9
20/7 -> 79.5
27/7 -> 80.3  :Frown:

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)
23/07/12 94.2 kg (-1.0)
----------------------------------
30/07/12 94.0 kg (-0.2)

----------


## lineal

Bάρος:120,7kg στις:20/2/2012
Bάρος: 117,3kg στις:27/2/2012
Βάρος: 117 kg στις:6 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,8 kg στις:17 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 114,8 kg στις:25 /3 /2012 
Βάρος: 113 kg στις:1 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,2 kg στις:8 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 112,6 kg στις:15 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 113,3 kg στις:22 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,8 kg στις:29 /4 /2012 
Βάρος: 110,1kg στις:8/5/2012
Βάρος: 109,6 kg στις:27 /5 /2012 
Βάρος: 109,1 kg στις:3 /6 /2012 
Βάρος: 108,5 kg στις:10 /6 /2012 
Βάρος: 107,4 kg στις:14/6/2012
Βάρος: 106,1 kg στις:21/6/2012
Βάρος: 104,3kg στις:31/7/2012
...και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9
20/7 -> 79.5
27/7 -> 80.3 
3/8 -> 81.5 ΠΟΣΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ????

----------


## karen1985

Έλα kallianaki! Μην απογοήτευεσαι!! όλα μέσα στο παιχνίδι είναι!!

βρες τη δύναμη να συνεχίσεις σα να μη συμβαίνει τπτ!! έχει τύχει σ' όλους μας! Απλά μην απογοητευτείς και πλακωθείς!!
αν κάνεις σωστά το πρόγραμμα σου μια απλή κατακράτηση είναι, μου τυχαίνει πολλές φορες!! πίνεις νεράκι?

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)
23/07/12 94.2 kg (-1.0)
30/07/12 94.0 kg (-0.2) 
------------------------------
06/08/12 92.7 kg (-1.3)

Τέτοια απώλεια είχα να δω πολύ καιρό, ας ελπίσω ότι δεν είναι κάτι πρόσκαιρο..!!

Είμαι πολύ συγκινημένη που επιτέλους έσπασα το φράγμα της παχυσαρκίας και είμαι πια υπέρβαρη!  :Smile: 

καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9
20/7 -> 79.5
27/7 -> 80.3 
3/8 -> 81.5 
10/8 -> 80.7 με παρα πολυ κόπο! αλλα με εχει παρει απο κατω δν ξερω αν συνεχισω :/
αυτη την βδομαδα σχεδον νηστικια εμεινα - που ξερω οτι δν ειναι καλο και εσκασα απο το πολυ νερο πφφ! η θα ηρεμησω και θα συνεχισω η θα τα παρατησω θα δειξει...

----------


## kallianaki

karen1985 "Είμαι πολύ συγκινημένη που επιτέλους έσπασα το φράγμα της παχυσαρκίας και είμαι πια υπέρβαρη! "
αυτες τιε μετρησεις πως τις βρισκουμε ?

----------


## karen1985

Ο δείκτης μάζας σώματος (ΒΜΙ, Body Mass Index) είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος να δούμε αν είμαστε παχύσαρκοι ή όχι.

Για να υπολογίσουμε το BMI διαιρούμε το σωματικό βάρος με το τετράγωνο του ύψους (kg/m^2) και η αξιολόγηση γίνεται ως εξής :

ΒΜΙ μέχρι 18,5 ->Λιπόβαρης

ΒΜΙ από 18,5 έως 25 ->Κανονικό Βάρος

ΒΜΙ από 25,1 - 30 ->Υπέρβαρος

ΒΜΙ μεγαλύτερο από 30 ->Παχύσαρκος

http://www.diet4all.gr/bmi-deiktis-mazas-swmatos.php

Αριστερά έχει και πινακάκι όπου βάζεις και τις τιμές σου!

----------


## kallianaki

ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:  να κατι που με ανεβασε καπως . οταν ξεκινησα ημουν παχυσαρκη ενω τωρα υπερβαρη  :Smile:  κατι ειναι και αυτο

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)
23/07/12 94.2 kg (-1.0)
30/07/12 94.0 kg (-0.2)
06/08/12 92.7 kg (-1.3)
------------------------------
16/08/12 92.1 kg (-0.6)

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9
20/7 -> 79.5
27/7 -> 80.3 
3/8 -> 81.5 
10/8 -> 80.7 
17/8 -> 80.3

----------


## koritsaki_ed

μπραβο καλλιανακι! ειδε τελικα! τα καταφερες!!! λιγη επιμονη θελει!!! μπραβο!!!

30/7/12 --> 87,2
10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
24/8/12 --> ?

----------


## goldfish09

τις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις εγώ ...κάπου τις ακούμπησα και δε τις βρίσκω  :Big Grin: 

87,4 σήμερα 20 Αυγούστου. 
Να σημειώσω πως το πιο χαμηλό μου στο γυμνάσιο/ λύκειο το θυμόμουν γύρω στο 90. Αισθάνομαι πανευτυχής λοιπόν που φοράω παντελόνια μικρότερα από αυτά της εφηβείας μου.

----------


## karen1985

Μεγάλη υπόθεση αυτό Αριάδνη και φαντάζομαι πόσο χαρά και θάρρος για τη συνέχεια θα σου δίνει..!!

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)
23/07/12 94.2 kg (-1.0)
30/07/12 94.0 kg (-0.2)
06/08/12 92.7 kg (-1.3)
16/08/12 92.1 kg (-0.6)
------------------------------
20/08/12 91.2 kg (-0.9)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες εκεί που είχα κολλήσει παρατηρώ μια ευκολία προς τα κάτω,
και το ευχαριστιέμαι όσο και να κρατήσει!

Καλή εβδομάδα σ' όλους!

----------


## VASSOP

καλησπέρα
είμαι σε απελπιστική κατάσταση χαίρομαο που υπάρχουν άτομα που τα καταφέρνουν. μπράβο σε όλους.
ισως πάρω και εγω μπρος

----------


## Marry Poppins

22/8---> 55kg

----------


## VASSOP

:smirk:20/8/2012 : 106 kgr 1ος στοχος 100 kgr

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> ?


24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6
αργα πολυ αργα, αλλα τουλαχιστον σταθερα!!!
31/8/12 --> ?

----------


## kallianaki

1/6 -> 85
8/6 -> 83,1 
15/6 -> 82,9 
22/6 -> 82 
29/6 -> 80.7
6/7 -> 80.3 
13/7 -> 80.9
20/7 -> 79.5
27/7 -> 80.3 
3/8 -> 81.5 
10/8 -> 80.7 
17/8 -> 80.3
24/8 -> 82!!!!!!!!!!!!! -,-
τα παραταω σε ενα μηνα θα ξανα μετρηθω

----------


## VASSOP

:smirk:20/8/2012 : 106 kgr 1ος στοχος 100 kgr 
27/8/2012 : 105.4 kgr (-0.6)

----------


## sofaki2011

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες! 
Μετά από πολύ καιρό είπα κι εγώ να ξεκινήσω ξανά ελπίζοντας αυτή τη φορά σε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα... Εφτιαξα τα excel μου να παρακολουθώ βάρος και διατροφή κι ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να τα καταφέρω... Μετά από διακοπές λοιπόν ξεκινάμε στα 114,7 κιλά (πρωινό ζύγισμα) και ελπίζουμε για κάτι καλό την άλλη εβδομάδα... Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους σας!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6


31/8/12 --> 84,7 -0,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7/1/12 --> ?? [/quote]

----------


## VASSOP

20/8/2012 : 106 kgr 1ος στοχος 100 kgr 
27/8/2012 : 105.4 kgr (-0.6) 
3/9/2012 : 105.4 (0.0) ΩΡΑΙΑ.....

----------


## Anastasia1997

τη δευτερα που περασε ημουν -1,5

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6


31/8/12 --> 84,7 -0,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7/1/12 --> ?? [/quote]

7/9/12 --> 85,0 +0,3

χωρις ατασθαλιες και μαλιστα με περισσοτερη γυμναστικη. η ζυγαρια μου με δοκιμαζει. δεν θα της κανω το χατηρι! δεν θα τα παρατησω αυτη τη φορα!

----------


## xristinakalb

για 2η εβδ στα 61.3.. πφφ δεν μ βλεπω καλα....  :Frown:

----------


## VASSOP

20/8/2012 : 106 kgr 1ος στοχος 100 kgr 
27/8/2012 : 105.4 kgr (-0.6) 
3/9/2012 : 105.4 (0.0) ΩΡΑΙΑ.....
10/9/2012: 104.6(0.8)

----------


## xristinakalb

αν και δεν ειναι η μερα ζυγισματος..καθε παρασκευη ζυγιζομαι..ανεβηκα σημερα λιγο στα κλεφτα και ειδα το 5 !! δεν αντεξα, ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας... νεοτερα τν Παρασκευη !!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6
> 31/8/12 --> 84,7 -0,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


15/9/12 --> 85,0 

καθολου απωλεια. με 3 φορες τη βδομαδα αερομπικ και διατροφη 1400-1500 θερμιδες ημερησιως. φυσικα στενοχωρηθηκα γιατι ελεγα τελος σεπτεμβρη να ειμαι 82.
μαλλον πρεπει να μειωσω θερμιδες στις 1200.
δεν τα παραταω

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα σημερα... 59,8 ! ειδα το 5..τι χαρα !! αλλα μεσα στην εβδομαδα με εδειξε 59,4..παραξενα πραγματα ! αντε σιγα σιγα να κατεβαινω...

----------


## hws_ed

Καλημέρα,

αποφάσισα να καθιερώσω το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα κάθε Κυριακή πρωί και να ξεκινήσω δίαιτα.
Αυτή ήταν μια πρώτη πειραματική εβδομάδα με 2 μινι-υπερφαγικά και κάτι στερητικές μέρες λόγω δουλειάς και τρεξιματος συν στο μυαλό μου ότι γύρισα βόδι από τις διακοπές.

Το σημερινό μου βάρος ειναι:
73.3kg
και σύσταση σώματος F/W/M/B: 
27.0% λίπος
47.4% νερό
39.5 % μυες
2.9kg σκελετός

Στόχος για την επόμενη Κυριακή τα 72kg.

----------


## karen1985

09/02/12 102.2 kg
13/02/12 101.8 kg
20/02/12 101.3 kg
28/02/12 101.5 kg
19/03/12 101.4 kg
26/03/12 101.0 kg
08/04/12 100.3 kg
23/04/12 99.5 kg (-0.8)
30/04/12 99.0 kg (-0.5)
07/05/12 98.8 kg (-0.2)
28/05/12 97.2 kg (-1.6)
04/06/12 97.0 kg (-0.2)
18/06/12 96.5 kg (-0.5)
25/06/12 95.8 kg (-0.7)
02/07/12 95.3 kg (-0.5)
09/07/12 95.2 kg (-0.1)
23/07/12 94.2 kg (-1.0)
30/07/12 94.0 kg (-0.2)
06/08/12 92.7 kg (-1.3)
16/08/12 92.1 kg (-0.6)
20/08/12 91.2 kg (-0.9)
--------------------------------
17/09/12 89.4 kg (-1.8)

Καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## xristinakalb

ζυγισμα σημερα... ενα κιλακι κατω ! βλεπω 8 ! τι χαρα !

----------


## nefel-im

ζυγισμααααα και για μενα αν και το ετρεμα...-2kg!!! παλι καλα...αλλιως θ απελπιζομουν

----------


## nefel-im

Αυριο μέρα ζυγίσματος! Αλλα περιμένω περιοδό και νιώθω σαν πατάτα ( όχι οτι έχουν κατι κακο οι πατατες βεβαια). Μηπως να μη ζυγιστώ και παθω κανα εγκεφαλικο? τι λετε? παίρνουμε κιλα στην περιοδο?

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6
> 31/8/12 --> 84,7 -0,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7/9/12 --> 85,0 +0,3
> 15/9/12 --> 85,0


28/9/12 --> 84,7

δεν το λεω και ασχημα!!! συνεχιζουμε!!!

----------


## nefel-im

ζυγισμα σημερα 1.5 κιλο κατω απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα..συνολικα έχω χασει 4.5 κιλα σε 3 βδομαδες. μου φαίνεται πολυ λιγο και δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα πανω μου και απογοητευομαι τοσο πολυ :barfy:

----------


## andstag

Οταν ακολουθούσα πρόγραμμα με διαιτολόγο, είχαμε σαν στόχο τα 5kg το μήνα και εγώ είχα και πολλά κιλά να χάσω.
Οπότε μην απογοητεύεσαι και συνέχισε την καλή προσπάθεια μια χαρά τα πας.

----------


## baklavadaki

> _Originally posted by nefel-im_
> ζυγισμα σημερα 1.5 κιλο κατω απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα..συνολικα έχω χασει 4.5 κιλα σε 3 βδομαδες. μου φαίνεται πολυ λιγο και δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα πανω μου και απογοητευομαι τοσο πολυ :barfy:


ε όχι και πολύ λίγο!πόσο ήθελες να χάνεις δηλαδή? -10 κιλά σε ένα μήνα? 
4.5 κιλά σε 3 βδομάδες δηλ 1.5 κιλό ανά βδομάδα είναι πάααρα πολύ καλά!
εγώ να φανταστείς χάνω με ρυθμούς ένα κιλό ανά δύο βδομάδες!

και αποκλείεται να μην έχεις δει διαφορά!κοντά 5 κιλά δεν είναι και λίγα!!

Μην αγχώνεσαι τόσο πολύ για το πόσο θα χάσεις κτλ αλλά κοίτα απλά να κάνεις αυτά που πρέπει και τα κιλά θα χαθούν!

Εγώ είχα τον ίδιο τρόπο σκεψης με σένα ως λίγους μήνες πριν.. Έχανα 1 κιλό πχ και μου φαίνονταν λίγο, απογοητεύομουνα και τα παράταγα! Απο όταν όμως το πήρα λίγο πιο χαλαρά και δεν αγχόνομαι πόσο γρήγορα θα χάσω τα κιλά μου μου φαίνεται και η διαδικασία πιο εύκολη!  :Smile:

----------


## nefel-im

κορίτσια ευχαριστώ πολυ θα προσπαθήσω να το δω πιο θετικά!

----------


## baklavadaki

- 1 κιλάκι και για μένα αυτή τη βδομάδα!  :Smile:  Για να δούμε!!

να πω ότι εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ το να σκέφτομαι σαν στόχο μόνο το επόμενο κιλό που θα χαθεί.. Δηλαδή τώρα ο μόνος μου στόχος είναι τα 63 κιλά!ούτε τα 60, ούτε τα 55 που θέλω να φτάσω!

Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να μην απογοητεύομαι και να παίρνω θάρρος!

----------


## nefel-im

καλα τα λες! επομενος στοχος για μενα λοιπον μεχρι την κυριακη τα 73!

----------


## baklavadaki

επίσης να πω ότι δεν βάζω χρονικά περιθώρια ως προς το πότε θα χάσω το επόμενο κιλό αρκεί να το χάσω!αν δεν το χάσω σε μία βδομάδα ας είναι σε δύο, δεν πειράζει! Όπως τον βολεύει τον καθένα βέβαια!!  :Smile:  καλή μας συνέχεια!

----------


## O.k.

Δευτέρα 8/10/2012-->81κ.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Θα ξεκινήσω κι εγω να καταγράφω την πορεία μου προς το στόχο (79 κιλά).
Από τις 12 Ιουνίου ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα διαιτολόγου, την οποία επισκέπτομαι κάθε εβδομάδα για ζύγισμα και κάθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα για ζύγισμα / λιπομέτρηση / νέο πρόγραμμα.

Η μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου είναι η εξής:

*12/6* 107
*19/6* 105,1
*26/6* 104
*03/7* 103
*10/7* 102
*17/7* 101
*24/7* 100,5
*31/7* 99,7
*07/8* 98,3
*14/7* 98,3
*04/9* 98,5
*11/9* 96,9
*18/9*  96,2
*25/9*  95,5
*02/10* 94,2
*09/10* 93,8

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## O.k.

Δευτέρα 8/10/2012 --> 81
Δευτέρα 15/10/2012 --> 79
:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy::bouncy:

----------


## ton76

[quote]_Originally posted by nefel-im_
ζυγισμα σημερα 1.5 κιλο κατω απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα..συνολικα έχω χασει 4.5 κιλα σε 3 βδομαδες. μου φαίνεται πολυ λιγο και δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα πανω μου και απογοητευομαι τοσο πολυ :barfy: [/quote

παρα πολυ καλα ειναι!! απλως πρεπει να εχουμε υπομονη!!:thumbup:

----------


## brazil

Δευτερα 22/10.... 86 ολοκληρα κιλα!
Για να δουμε την αλλη Δευτερα...

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6
> 31/8/12 --> 84,7 -0,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7/9/12 --> 85,0 +0,3
> 15/9/12 --> 85,0
> 28/9/12 --> 84,7


27/10/12 --> 83,8

----------


## angel79

είδες που σιγά σιγά κατεβένουν????

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Δευτερα 22/10.... 86 ολοκληρα κιλα!
> Για να δουμε την αλλη Δευτερα...


Μπραβο κοριτσακι, ειμαστε ακριβως στα ιδια!! Ουτε συνεννοημενες!

Σημερα Δευτερα 29/10... 84

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους!!

----------


## anastasia__

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους! Καλη συνεχεια! Κρατουσα κι εγω προσωπικο ημερολογιο με εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα, αλλα το σταματησα οταν αρχισα να ξαναπαιρνω βαρος. Ας το ξαναρχισω, λοιπον, μπας και σωσω τπτ. Ιδου οι τελευταιες καταχωρισεις και η σημερινη:

24-Σεπτ 64,500
22-Οκτ 64,400
29-Οκτ 65,600

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Δευτερα 22/10.... 86 ολοκληρα κιλα!
> Για να δουμε την αλλη Δευτερα...
> 
> ...


Σημερα Δευτερα 12/11... 82,5 (-1,5 κιλο σε 2 εβδομαδες)

----------


## chrikos

Γειά σας και πάλι μετά από καιρό. Με πισωγυρίσματα, στασιμότητα απογοητεύσεις και ξανά μανά από την αρχή συνεχίζω τον αγώνα. 
Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και να πιάνετε τους στόχους σας!!!


15/12/2011: 91,2
29/1/2012: 86,3
02/02/2012: 85,8
15/2/2012: 83,7
01/3/2012: 83,3
08/3/2012: 82,2
15/3/2012: 81,2
23/3/2012:80,5
30/3/2012: 80,7 
6/4/2012: 79,8 
13/4/2012: 79,3
20/4/2012: 78,5
28/4/2012: 79
4/5/2012: 79,2
7/5/2012: 79,8
14/5/2012: 77,9 
21/5/2012: 77,6 
4/6/2012: 76,6
11/6/2012 : 75,8
25/6/2012 : 75,5
09/7/2012 : 74,2
16/7/2012 : 74,1
23/7/2012 : 74...
...ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ........
10/9/2012 : 76,7
17/9/2012 : 76,2
24/9/2012 : 75,6
08/10/2012 : 75,8
15/10/2012 : 74,8
22/10/2012 : 74,2
29/10/2012 : 75,5....
....12/11/2012 : 73

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Aς αρχίσω να γράφω κι εδώ λοιπόν ... βασικά θα ξεκινήσω αρνητικά γιατί σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 1 κιλό πάνω . Δεν αγχώνομαι όμως γτ περιμένω τα μηνιάτικα σε 3-4 μέρες . Τώρα πια ζύγισμα μετά την περίοδο , έτσι για να δω μεγάλη πτώση να χαρώ  :Smile:  Κατα τ'άλλα από βάρος ισχύουν αυτά που λέω στο τικεράκι με τελευταίο ζύγισμα πριν καμια βδομάδα και συνολικό χρόνο απώλειας κανα εξάμηνο. Αυτά . Και συνεχίζω  :Smile:

----------


## maria.d

Γεια σας κι από εμένα!
Η ζυγαριά έδειξε 92.5 .(14/11/12) 
Καλή μου αρχή και καλή σας συνέχεια!!!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 
> 30/7/12 --> 87,2
> 10/8/12 --> 86,7 -0,5
> 17/8/12 --> 86,1 -0,6
> 24/8/12 --> 85,5 -0,6
> 31/8/12 --> 84,7 -0,8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7/9/12 --> 85,0 +0,3
> ...


16/11/12 --> 82,9

μαζευω κι ας ειν και ρωγες!!!!

----------


## chrikos

17/9/2012 : 76,2 
24/9/2012 : 75,6 (κάτω)
08/10/2012 : 75,8 (πάνω)
15/10/2012 : 74,8 
22/10/2012 : 74,2 (κάτω)
29/10/2012 : 75,5 (πάνω)
12/11/2012 : 73 (κάτω)
.....20/11/ 2012 : 74,1 !!!! 

Τι κόλπο είναι αυτό το "ασανσέρ" ? Έχω 2 μήνες πάνω κάτω στα ίδια κιλά!!!! 
Έχει τύχει και σε κάποιον άλλον? Γιατί γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

21/11/2012 -----> 111.5 
not bad at all :bouncy:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα,

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και η ζυγαρια εδειξε 83,1. Εχω να δω τετοιο νουμερο ουτε θυμαμαι απο ποτε, ισως απο το 2008!! Παμε γερα να αλλαξουμε επιτελους δεκαδα!!! :thumbup:

----------


## baklavadaki

wow!! τέλεια ^princess_85^ !!
έρχεται το 7αράκι!!

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Παρασκευη 30.11.... 82,1 (-400γρ σε 2,5 εβδομαδες  :Frown:  )

:wow::wow::wow::wow::shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

29/11/2012 --------------> 111 κιλά . με πιο πρόσφατο. ζύγισμα στις 21. μισό κιλό κάτω , κι ας ξεφυγα το περασμένο σκ. Μην παραπονιεμαι ...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπραβο stelou kai εις κατωτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush::blush::bl ush::blush::blush::grin:

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by baklavadaki_
> wow!! τέλεια ^princess_85^ !!
> έρχεται το 7αράκι!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Ναι ερχεται σιγουρα αυτη την φορα, τις αλλες φορες ολο με εστηνε και περιμενα και περιμενα και τιποτα :smilegrin:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

brazil μη σε βλεπω κατσουφιασμενη!!! δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα!!!! οσο εισαι στο μειον ειναι τελεια!!!! δεν απογοητευομαστε!!! δεν τα παραταμε!!!!
εγω ειχα μουσαφιρηδες και 2 βδομαδες εκ των οποιων τη μια βδομαδα ημουν σε αδεια, οποτε για αυριο που θα ζυγιστω θα ειμαι πολυ ευχαρηστημενη αν ειμαι απλα στα ιδια!!!!
το νεο χρονο θα βλεπουμε 7αρακι!
θα ειναι τοσο τελεια!!!!!

αφηστε που εχω και ενα feeling οτι θα χασω κανα κιλο ολοκληρο την επικειμενη βδομαδα!!!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ζ γιστηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
82,5! -400γρ σε 2 βδομαδες!!! αλλα τι βδομαδες!!!

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ζ γιστηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 82,5! -400γρ σε 2 βδομαδες!!! αλλα τι βδομαδες!!!


Μπραβο κοριτσακι, αντε ελπιζω να δουμε το 7αρακι πριν το 2013 :yes:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

28/11/2012 ------> 111 κιλά . Μια χαρά αν σκεφτεί κανείς οτι ξέφυγα λίγο το προηγούμενο τριήμερο ...
μισό κιλό κάτω δηλαδή .

----------


## brazil

Κοριτσακι και stellou1989 πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!! Συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 109.2! άλλαξα δεκάδα :smilegrin: καλημερες !

----------


## Alma libre_ed

stellou μου συγχαρητηρια !!!!!ευοδώθηκαν οι κοποι σου !!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

Μπραβο Stellou και παλι μπραβο,
σου ευχομαι συντομα και 99,999999!!!!!!!
Πιστευω αυτο ειναι ο πρωτος στοχος για οσους ειναι 
πανω απο 100.......
Ετσι νοιωθω.........

----------


## veronika_ed

Stellou σαν πιο παλια,για πρότεινε μας τροφες που πρεπει
να προτιμάμε μετα την φαση με τις μαλακες??????
please.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Η Stellou , veronika δεν εχει κανει βαριατρικη επεμβαση . Προσπαθει με γυμναστικη και διατροφη μονο ..........Ρωτα στην σελιδα του sleeve &διατροφη τις παλαιοτερες ..

----------


## veronika_ed

ok... εκανα λαθος, sorry...

----------


## baklavadaki

Ξεκόλλησα σήμερα μετά από πολύυυυυ καιρό!!Λίγο βέβαια αλλά χάρηκα πολύ!Άλλαξα και το τικεράκι !

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπραβο baklavadaki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

αχ να στε καλά βρε παιδια  :Smile:  να βλέπατε και ενα αφθορμητο χαμόγελο μόλις είδα το 109 ... χαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:  χάρηκα είναι η αληθεια  :Smile:  Veronika άμα δω ποτέ 99.99999 θα πάω από συγκοπή χαχαχαχα έχω να δω τέτοιο νούμερο τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια !!! Όσο για αυτό που με ρωτάς για τις τροφές δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω όπως είπε και η Alma , εγώ είμαι old school καταστάσεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Μπράβο baklavadaki !!! γερά με τσαμπουκά !!! :flaming::lol:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> αφηστε που εχω και ενα feeling οτι θα χασω κανα κιλο ολοκληρο την επικειμενη βδομαδα!!!


και ναι!!! βγηκε αληθινο!!! -900 γρ αυτη τη βδομαδα!!!
παρα πολυ καιρο ειχα να εχω μια τοσο καλη απωλεια!!!
καλες μας κατηφορες κοριτσια!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

συγχαρητηρια koritsaki!!!!!! αντε και αλλες καλες κατηφορες!!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koritsaki_
> 
> αφηστε που εχω και ενα feeling οτι θα χασω κανα κιλο ολοκληρο την επικειμενη βδομαδα!!!
> 
> ...


Μπράβο κοριτσάκι , τέλεια ! σου εύχομαι ακόμη πιο τέλεια τις επόμενες φορές !

----------


## koritsaki_ed

σας ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια!!!! η συμπαρασταση σας μου ειναι παρα πολυ πολυτιμη!!!!!

----------


## fata_morgana

Πήγα σήμερα και ζυγίστηκα πρωί πρωί νηστική στο ίδιο φαρμακείο που είχα ζυγιστεί και τη Παρασκευή επίσης νηστική και πρωί.Τη Παρασκευή με είχε δείξει 140,8 σήμερα με έδειξε 137.5. Ελπίζω να πηγαίνει καλά η ζυγαριά τους :yawn:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπράβο fata morgana !!! τελεια !!!! μάνι μάνι πάνε 7μιση κιλακια ! στον αγύριστο λοιπόν ! :bigsmile:

----------


## fata_morgana

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> μπράβο fata morgana !!! τελεια !!!! μάνι μάνι πάνε 7μιση κιλακια ! στον αγύριστο λοιπόν ! :bigsmile:


Εννοείται τα στείλαμε στον αγύριστο :yes: Καλημέρα!

----------


## veronika_ed

οταν χανεις γενικως.... στενοχωριεσαι!!!!
οταν χανεις κιλα ομως, γελας, χαιρεσαι και εισαι ευτυχισμένος!!!!!
δεν αξίζουμε λιγη ευτυχια????????????????

----------


## baklavadaki

ουαουυυυυ!!

τέλεια fata_morgana!!πιο τέλεια δεν γίνεται!!!
Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως αξίζει τον κόπο όλη η προσπάθεια και δεν φαίνεται τόσο 'προσπάθεια' πια!!

keep going!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ε λοιπόν δεν το περίμενα! περιμένω περίοδο και η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 1,9 κάτω ! χαχαχα αυτα είναι ! δηλαδή 107,3 ! ο μεταβολισμός μου έχει πάρει φωτιά δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς ... :bouncy:

----------


## dora_th

Μπράααααβο Stelou !!!!! Άντε και σύντομα σε βλέπω διψήφια !! Εκει να δεις πόσες φατσουλες θα χοροπηδάνε !!!! :tumble::tumble:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ααα καλά, εκεί kερνάω σαμπάνιες χαχαχαχα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπραβο stellou moy χαρηκα ειλικρινα ...............ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::b ouncy:

----------


## baklavadaki

:spin:
:spin:

άψογα!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

Stellou εισαι φοβερηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

φχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Το καλύτερο είναι ότι , εντάξει εχω που και που κι εγω έλλειψη και από γλυκα και φαγητά συγκεκριμένα και έτσι, αλλά γενικότερα δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω οτι κάνω δίαιτα ! Δεν με χει κουράσει βασικά γιατί δίαιτα κάνω στο φουλ αλλά προσπαθώ πλέον να μου γίνει τρόπος ζωής . Νιώθω οκ όμως , οτι έχω αντοχές να την συνεχίσω για καιρό ! goody goody goodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## fata_morgana

> _Originally posted by baklavadaki_
> ουαουυυυυ!!
> 
> τέλεια fata_morgana!!πιο τέλεια δεν γίνεται!!!
> Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως αξίζει τον κόπο όλη η προσπάθεια και δεν φαίνεται τόσο 'προσπάθεια' πια!!
> 
> keep going!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ baklavadaki.Πήρα φόρα χε χε


Μπράβο stellou!Μπράβο!Με έχεις εμπνεύσει και ψάχνω βιντεάκια από το youtube για γυμναστική στα κιλά μου.
:thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by fata_morgana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by baklavadaki_
> ουαουυυυυ!!
> 
> τέλεια fata_morgana!!πιο τέλεια δεν γίνεται!!!
> ...



αυτά είναι fata morgana! χαίρομαι πραγματικά που "βοηθάω" έστω και έτσι ! :smilegrin: Το να επηρρεαζόμαστε ο ένας από τον άλλο και να παίρνουμε δύναμη για να συνεχίσουμε είναι ότι καλύτερο !

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλησπερααααααααα ! σήμερα που ξεμπερδεψα με καθυστερήσεις περιόδους κλπ ζυγιστικα και είμαι 2,2 κάτω ! wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :smilegrin::roll::bouncy: 105,1 ! από διατροφή είμαι κυρία μέσα στις γιορτές μέχρι στιγμής όπως θα έχετε δει 
και στο 'τι έφαγα σήμερα' :smilegrin:

----------


## goldfish09

Επανέρχομαι δυναμικά μπας και μπω σε καμιά σειρά κ αρχίζω να χάνω πάλι.

87.4 σήμερα 26.12.2012

Επειδή κάνω μια ετήσια αναδρομή,ακριβώς ένα χρόνο πριν ζύγιζα 109 κιλά. Με παρηγορώ :saint:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

και να δεις goldfish που σε λιγότερο από χρόνο θα ζυγιζεις 67! χρόνια πολλΆ και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους με τους στόχους μας  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα ! Σημερα με το πρωινό ζύγισμα ήμουν από 105.1 την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα , 104.4 :bigsmile: καθόλου κακά για γιορτές  :Smile:

----------


## baklavadaki

άψογα!
έπιασες ήδη το στόχο του Γενάρη!  :Wink:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ναι βασικά σωστο ... κάτσε να διορθώσω την υπογραφη ...

----------


## marina21_ed

καλημερα παιδια και χρονια πολλα σε ολους ειμαι παλια στο φορουμ αλλα ξεκιναω παλι απο την αρχη για ακομη μια φορα!!!! λοιπον:
2/1/2013->108.5
πρωτο ζυγισμα και ξεκιναω......

----------


## sweetOctober

ξεκινάω κι γω!!! Πάμε γερά!
Πρωτο ζυγισμα ηταν 2/1/2013 108.8!!! (μαζι ειμαστε linealp!)

----------


## marina21_ed

2/1/2013-> 108.5
9/1/2013-> 106.1

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8


9/1/2013 105.6 :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## lineal

2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ααααχχχχχ παιδιά καλά το 'λεγα εγώ οτι η άλλη ζυγαριά "έχανε" και έδειχνε ότι να 'ναι  :Frown:  ... η παλιά με έδειχνε 104,κάτι αλλά είχε μεγάλη απόκλιση άμα ανέβαινα 2 η 3 φορά , τύπου 2-3 κιλά πάνω ή κάτω . Χάλια . Οπότε είπα να την αλλάξω . Παρήγγειλα μια μέσω ιντερνετ και μου την έστειλαν σήμερα , αναλογική , αυτήν http://www.pharmacy4u.gr/medisana-an...e-p-13701.html . Αυτή λοιπόν με μεσημεριανό βέβαια ζύγισμα με δείχνει 109  :Frown:  Οπότε μιας και θα ζυγίζομαι μόνο σε αυτήν πλέον ανανέωσα και το τικεράκι και τους στόχους κλπ . Τουλάχιστον να ξέρω τι μου γίνεται ! Ξενέρωσα πολύ είναι η αλήθεια αν και δεν νομίζω να πήρα κιλά μέσα στα χριστούγεννα γιατί πρόσεχα τις μέρες που δεν ήταν γιορτες και έκανα και όσο μπορούσα (λόγω γόνατου) γυμναστική. Στα ρούχα μου πάντως και στον καθρέπτη νιώθω μια χαρά και παίζει να χω χάσει και κανενα κιλό απ την προηγούμενη βδομαδα αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω ... οπότε ... από Δευτέρα γυμναστήριο και τα κεφάλια ακόμη πιο μέσα ...  :Frown:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλοριζικη η ζυγαρια STELLOU μου .....Γιαμμενα κακως αλλαξες με την αρχικη που ξεκινησες επρεπε να τελειωσεις αλλα τωρα το εκανες , δεν πειραζει .............. δεν πιστευω οτι εβαλες τοσα κιλα απλα παιζουν οι ζυγαριες ............... Ισως αυτη στο ξεκινημα να σε ειχε δειξει παραπανω οποτε μια ή αλλη να εισαι ......... Μην στεναχωριεσαι παντως θα το σπασεις το 100 ειμαι σιγουρη για σενα :!!!!!!:smirk:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Σίγουρα δεν έβαλα τόσα κιλά , αφού νιώθω πολύ καλά στα ρούχα μου ... δεν πειράζει , θα ξαναζυγιστώ και αύριο πρωί μόλις ξυπνήσω. Υπομονή , από Δευτέρα έχει και γυμναστήριο οπότε οργανωνόμαστε ακόμη πιο πολύ ..  :Smile:

----------


## helena73

και γω καπως ετσι την πατησα με την δικια μου,,,
καλο ειναι να ζυγιζεσαι σενψηφιακη,,
να φανταστεις η παλια μου η αναλογικη δειχνειοτι ειμαι 67 κιλα ενω η φηφιακη 71,5,,,,,,,,
τελικα ζυγιζομαι στην ψηφιακη κ ονειρευομαι ναπαω συντομα σε αυτα που λεει η αναλογικη,,

----------


## stellou1989_ed

εμένα πάλι το αντίστροφο συνέβη , από ψηφιακή σε αναλογική , η ψηφιακή έδειχνε οτι να ναι . Την αναλογική την πιστεύω πιο πολύ γιατί τα ίδια δείχνει και η αναλογική της διαιτολόγου μου

----------


## sweetOctober

Οι αναλογικές είναι καλύτερες, όμως δεν έχουν ακρίβεια, και πρέπει να σου βγεί και το μάτι να δείς εκεί κάτω (έχω κι αστιγματισμό ολίγον).
Η αναλογική της μάνας μου και η ψηφιακή που έχω τώρα έχουν διαφορά 2-3 κιλά. Η αναλογική με δείχνει λιγότερο. Ομως αφού στο σπίτι έχω ψηφιακή σε αυτή ζυγίζομαι. Η απώλεια μετράει όχι από που ξεκίνησες και που πας, δηλαδή κι αν άρχισα από 105 κιλά αντί για 110, δε με νοιάζει και τόσο (προσωπικά).
Αμα χάσω μια 30αριά κιλά από όπου κι αν ξεκίνησα θα νιώθω καλύτερα. Ετσι το βλέπω εγώ.
Μη σκάς βρε κορίτσι μου, η απώλεια μετράει, ζύγισμα από ζυγαριά σε ζυγαριά διαφέρει τελείως.
Πρέπει να έχεις 1 ζυγαριά, αλλά αφού σου χάλασε τί να έκανες? Συμφωνώ με την φίλη Alma.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας :grin:

81,4, λιγοτερο απο 1,5 κιλο για να δω το 7 επιτελους!!!! Ευτυχως τις γιορτες δεν πηρα γραμμαριο αλλιως....

Καλη συνεχεια :tumble:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 
> 
> 9/1/2013 105.6 :thumbup::thumbup:


ωχ αύριο έχει ζύγισμα εβδομαδιαίο ε :shocked2: Πως περνά έτσι ο καιρός ρε γμτ

----------


## lineal

εχω καραπρηστει μιλαμε περιμενοντας να αδιαθετησω-οχι οτι δεν εχω κανει παρασπονδιες μη λεμε και ψεμματακια-αλλα αυτη τη φορα ποναω πολυ περισσοτερο και το νιωθω επισης πολυ περισσοτερο.αχ ας ερθει συντομα και θα κανω παρτι
για την ωρα ας φαω στα μουτρα ενα 106,6 και ας ελπισω την αλλη βδομαδα να ναι πολυ πιο κατω
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1
16.1.2013 106.6

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6


16/1/2013 103.9 

lineal υπομονή στο τέλος της περιόδου θα σου δείξει. Κι εμένα σήμερα τελειώνει, νομίζω δηλαδή, γιατί μετά τη γέννα έχει χαλάσει. Δεν είχα καν περιόδους για την ακρίβεια! Ολο αιμορραγίες, με πάνες ακράτειας, σαν τις γριούλες :smilegrin: Και τώρα αυτές φοράω τί να κάνω, τις συνήθισα και νιώθω ασφάλεια. Μωρέ ας φτιάξει τελείως η περίοδο και δε με νοιάζει και βράκες να φοράω για μια βδομάδα :starhit:

----------


## marina21_ed

2/1/2013-> 108.5
9/1/2013-> 106.1 
16/1/2013->105.1

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα  :Smile:  εγώ τελικά ζυγίστηκα σήμερα αλλά λόγω αδιαθεσίας (τρίτη μέρα περιόδου) δεν έδειξε να χω χάσει . Ακόμη στα 109 δηλαδή . Το περίμενα βασικά... αλλά νιώθω το σώμα μου κάπως ξαλαφρωμένο και μαζεμένο οπότε υποθέτω πως έχω χάσει απλά θα δείξει μετά. Υπολογίζω να ξαναζυγιστώ την Τετάρτη , 2 μέρες αφού θα χω καθαρίσει . Εκεί λογικά θα δείξει .

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλά σου γράφω σε όλα τα θέματα, πάρεθέση και διάβαζε χαχαχαχ πλάκα κάνω!:starhit: Μην απογοητεύεσαι, αφού το νιώθεις έτσι είναι. Εμένα επιμένει η περίοδος. Μπορεί μόλις ξεδιαθετήσεις να είσαι και 1 κιλό κάτω! Τρώς λίγο, δεν υπάρχιε περίπτωση να μην έχεις χάσει!:starhit:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλά σου γράφω σε όλα τα θέματα, πάρεθέση και διάβαζε χαχαχαχ πλάκα κάνω!:starhit: Μην απογοητεύεσαι, αφού το νιώθεις έτσι είναι. Εμένα επιμένει η περίοδος. Μπορεί μόλις ξεδιαθετήσεις να είσαι και 1 κιλό κάτω! Τρώς λίγο, δεν υπάρχιε περίπτωση να μην έχεις χάσει!:starhit:


λοιπόν οργανώνομαι να διαβάσω όλες τις απαντήσεις σου :smilegrin: δεν απογοητεύομαι , ξέρω οτι είναι η περίοδος . Μετά από περίοδο μου χει τύχει να δω μέχρι και 3 κιλά κάτω , και τώρα ειδικά με το γυμναστήριο λογικό είναι οτι θα χάσω . Δοκίμασα σήμερα και ένα τζιν παλιό (έχω να το βάλω 2-3 χρόνια) το οποίο το χα ξαναδοκιμάσει πριν τα χριστούγεννα αν θυμάμαι καλά και ίσα που ανέβαινε λίγο πάνω απ τα γόνατα . Αυτό σήμερα όχι μόνο ανέβηκε εύκολα αλλά με (πολλή) προσπάθεια κούμπωσε κιόλας :smilegrin: Δεν είναι ακόμη για να το φοράω έξω (πιέζει πολύ στην κοιλιά) αλλά σίγουρα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από 1 μήνα πριν... δεν το περίμενα είναι η αλήθεια ...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους  :Smile:  ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί και ήμουν 107,5 ενάμιση κιλό κάτω :smilegrin: και δεν έχω καθαρίσει καν από περίοδο . Παρ' ότι τα έκανα μαντάρα με τη διατροφή χθες το βράδυ και σήμερα το μεσημέρι . Απλώς σηκώθηκα σήμερα το μεσημέρι και όπως χάζευα τον εαυτό μου μου φάνηκα κάπως ξεφουσκωμένη και είπα να ζυγιστώ . Θα αλλάξω και το τικεράκι έτσι για να χαίρομαι και θα ξαναζυγιστώ την Τετάρτη όπως σκόπευα ... αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

μπράβο Στελλού μου!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

φχαριστώ πολύ γλυκέ οκτώβρη  :Smile:  σε φτάνω σιγά σιγά :smilegrin: κατέβαινε κι εσύ να σε κυνηγάω χαχα θα είναι σαν το σκύλο που κυνηγάει αυτόν που τρέχει μπροστά του με το λουκάνικο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sweetOctober

mm δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι εγώ σε κυνηγάω? Ο ρυθμός απώλειας σου είναι φοβερός, αλλά είσαι και στρατιωτάκι στη διατροφή σου!
Μακάρι να κατάφερνα σύντομα να θέλεις να με κυνηγήσεις!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ναι εντάξει χάνω με καλούς ρυθμούς αλλά ακόμη πίσω σου είμαι  :Stick Out Tongue:  οπότε μέχρι να φτάσω εγώ στα 104κάτι εσύ θα χεις πάει 103-102 , οπότε και πάλι θα σε κυνηγάω :tumble:

----------


## sweetOctober

mmm αυριο εβδομαδιαιο εχω τρομαρα μου, καλημερα, καλες απωλειες, φιλακια

----------


## marina21_ed

2/1/2013-> 108.5
9/1/2013-> 106.1
16/1/2013->105.1 
23/1/2013->104.8 (με περιοδο)

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9


23/1/2013 103.5

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ας το πω κι εδώ λοιπόν , 106.5 σημερινό ζύγισμα :tumble::tumble: 1 κιλό κάτω από την Παρασκευή ! Τώρα ζύγισμα πάλι σε μια βδομάδα , την άλλη Πέμπτη  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Mprabo βρε αστέρι! Κι εμένα ευτυχώς με έδειξε 103.5 μετά, και σκέφτομαι να το αλλάξω το αποπάνω, να μη το αλλάξω..................
πω σίγουρα πρέπει να αρχίσω να τρέχω και να κόψω τα μεταμεσονύχτια γεύματα γιατί θα με προλάβεις :P:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλά έκανες και το άλλαξες ! Εννοείται πως την παραμικρή αλλαγή την καταγράφουμε για να παίρνουμε θάρρος ! Τρέχα τρέχα γιατί θα σε προλάβω !!! χαχαχα :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχαχα τρέχω τρέχω :crazy::crazy: μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα καλά τρέχω, μετά??? χαχαχαχαχ
Οριστε με πείσμωσες τώρα θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο :tumble: Και θα τρέχεις εσύ :bisou: (τώρα αυτή η φατσούλα δεν ξέρω τί θα πεί αλλα για φιλάκι την έβαλα)

----------


## sweetOctober

(έχεις σχεδόν φτάσει και το στόχο σου για Φλεβάρη Στελλού!!!)

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ναι , οι στόχοι που χω βάλει από κάτω βασικά είναι κάπως τυπικοι, δηλαδή είναι τα λιγότερα κιλά που ελπίζω να χάνω μέσα στο μήνα . Μόλις τον φτάσω , αν αυτό είναι πριν τις 11 του μήνα , θα τους αλλάξω όλους , πάλι 3 κιλά το μήνα αλλά ανάλογα με τα κιλά που θα μαι στις 11 .  :Smile:  (ελπίζω αυτή η διάθεση να κρατήσει για πολύ ακόμη !)

----------


## LonGirl913

Γεια σας!! Εγω ζυγιζομαι καθε δυο βδομαδες αλλα θα σας γραφω!! 
110 kg! και μακαρι ως το γαμο της ξαδερφης μου να δω διψηφιο νουμερο (ας ειναι και 99,9) !!
ο γαμος ειναι μεσα μαρτιου! ελπιζω να τα καταφερω!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...


μμμ στις 30 ζύγισμα επίσημο, πρέπει να προλάβω να το σώσω!
Στελλού λέω να βάλβ κι γω στόχους, σε βοηθάει να τα γράφεις απο κάτω?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αχ sorry βρε sweetOctober τώρα είδα το μήνυμα . Ναι εμένα γενικώς με βοηθάει να "βλέπω" κάπως τον στόχο και να προσπαθώ να τον φτάσω . Ειδικά όταν είναι μικροί στόχοι που τους "έχεις" σχετικά εύκολα είναι πολύ παρακινητικό γιατί αλλάζει και σχετικά συχνά ο στόχος οπότε δεν βαριέσαι  :Wink:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Λοιπόν ώρα να γράψω κι εγώ το ζύγισμα της εβδομάδας (αύριο ήταν να το κάνω αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) . 105 :bouncy: 1,5 κάτω απ την προηγούμενη Πέμτπη. Νομίζω είναι ώρα να αφαιρέσω και έναν στόχο από κάτω και να αλλάξω το τικεράκι

----------


## sweetOctober

ελα βρε Στελλου μου παλι καλα που εγραψες εδω, ειχα εβδομαδιαιο και το ειχα ξεχασει ρε συ, δε παμε καλα! Κι εχω και καλο νουμερο να γραψωωωωωωωωωω τρεχααααααααααααααα (συγχαρητηρια για το 5!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> 23/1/2013 103.5


30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
{απώλεια πρώτου μήνα 6.5 κιλά}

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...


χανεις πολυ καλα μπραβο Δημητρουλα !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...


Πολύ ωραία , τέλεια θα λεγα :spin::spin: και η γυμναστική θα σε βοηθήσει ακόμη πιο πολύ !

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...



Γιουχουυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!:smilegrin::s milegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

marimari άρχισε παιδί μου κι συ να καταγράφεις, βοηθά πολύ!
πχ μπορεί να νομίζειςότι δεν τα πας καλά και να βλεπεις το αντίθετο!

102.3 Στελλου (τρέχα τρέχα) αλλά δεν το βάζω, εντάξει...........................είμα  φαγωμένη (και μετά την τουαλέτα) κι όμως έπεσε κιάλλο! αδιμονώ να δω αύριο τί θα δείξει!
Πάω να κάνω τη σούπα του παιδιού να φάω κι γω το ζωμό το βράδυ. Πόσες θερμίδες να μετρήσω ένα φλιτζάνι ζωμό κότας βρε ΣΤελλού?

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι νιώθω καλύτερα ήδη, και στα κιλά να μη βοηθήσει με βοηθά στην χαλάρωση, στα νεύρα, οπότε δεν ξεσπάω τόσο στο φαγητό. Πχ χθες με την πείνα που είχα, αλλη μέρα αν ήταν χωρίς να είχα αρχίσει γυμναστική, θα είχ κάνει υπερφαγικό. Από την άλλη μου φέρνει και πείνα (αυτά που λέγαμε στο άλλο θέμα).

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> marimari άρχισε παιδί μου κι συ να καταγράφεις, βοηθά πολύ!
> πχ μπορεί να νομίζειςότι δεν τα πας καλά και να βλεπεις το αντίθετο!
> 
> 102.3 Στελλου (τρέχα τρέχα) αλλά δεν το βάζω, εντάξει...........................είμα  φαγωμένη (και μετά την τουαλέτα) κι όμως έπεσε κιάλλο! αδιμονώ να δω αύριο τί θα δείξει!
> Πάω να κάνω τη σούπα του παιδιού να φάω κι γω το ζωμό το βράδυ. Πόσες θερμίδες να μετρήσω ένα φλιτζάνι ζωμό κότας βρε ΣΤελλού?


Για θερμίδες η αλήθεια είναι δεν ξέρω να σου πω αλλά για δες εδώ http://varos24.gr/calories/form/zomos-kotas-1-koytala γενικώς εγώ δεν πολυμετράω θερμίδες το βρίσκω κάπως κουραστικό ... μόνο σε γενικές γραμμές τις κοιτάω καμια φορά

----------


## sweetOctober

ΟΚ μια χαρα, εμενα ειναι ζωμος απο στηθος κοτοπουλο μονο, χωρις πετσα, απαχο. αρα θα βαλω καμμια 50αρα-70αρα και ειμαι ΟΚ. Ο κυβος εχει 29 (που σκεψου απο τι χαλι κρεας φτιαχνεται)

----------


## sweetOctober

α το εχει κι εμενα ο θερμιδομετρητης 80 αρα τοσο θα βαλω. Φχαριστω κοριτσι! μου :Big Grin:

----------


## marimari

Τι να καταγραφω.117.5 σταθερα 5 μερες τωρα;;;
Να ξαναρχισω γυμναστικη και θα γραφω!!!!!!!!!:yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...


έβαλα την τωρινή ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς που ήταν χαμηλότερη από το πρωί, για να δω και την απώλεια του μήνα, μια χαρά! - 6.5 κιλα!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

παιδιά καλό είναι να καταγράφουμε και την παραμικρή απώλεια , έστω και αν είναι μισό κιλό . Δεν λέμε ψέμματα στην τελική , απλώς για να παίρνουμε θάρρος και να χαιρόμαστε  :Wink:

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πολλα μπραβο κοριτσακι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fata_morgana

135 σήμερα πρωί :spin:

----------


## marimari

Απο ποσα;;;;

----------


## fata_morgana

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Απο ποσα;;;;


145 όταν ξαναξεκίνησα αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μεσα σε μια εβδομαδαααα;;;; :Embarrassment: 

Εχεις και το αγαπημενο μου τραγουδι απο την Μαριζα Κοχ!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ αααααααααααααααααα με τρέλανες πρωινιάτικο! Μπράβο βρε αστέρι μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοο πάμε γεράααααααααααααααααααααα ααα (πάτε δηλαδή, εγώ το μπιπ λίγο χθες  :Mad:  )

----------


## fata_morgana

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Μεσα σε μια εβδομαδαααα;;;;
> 
> Εχεις και το αγαπημενο μου τραγουδι απο την Μαριζα Κοχ!!!!!


Καλέ όχι μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα!!!!Χαχαχαχα θα ήμουν πανευτυχής αν τα έχανα μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα.Είχα ζυγιστεί τελευταία φορά νομίζω τη Δευτέρα προχθές και ήμουν 137,5.Είχα κολλήσει για κάποιες μέρες και είχα ανέβει στα 139 τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αλλά έκοψα τα αναψυκτικά λάητ και τα γλυκάκια λάητ και πιστεύω πως ίσως βοήθησε να ξεκολλήσω.
Όντως είναι πολύ όμορφο τραγουδάκι.

@Sweet ευχαριστώ!!!Θα πάρεις φόρα και εσύ και δε θα έχεις σταματημό μετά :smirk:

----------


## sweetOctober

Εμένα με κόβω ζιγκ ζαγκ fata μου για πολύ καιρό ακόμα! Ε όσο κατεβαίνει μετά δε με νοιάζει! Οταν πια δε θα κατεβαίνει φοβάμαι :blush:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, δεν σας γνωριζω ολους αλλα θα γνωριστουμε παλι, εγω γραφω περισσοτερο στο http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2347

Οριζω πλεον την Παρασκευη ημερα εβδομαδιαιου ζυγισματος γιατι η Δευτερα ειναι ζορικη μετα το σαββατοκυριακο.... 

Σημερα 1/2.... 81,4
Θελω 8/2.... 80,4

----------


## baklavadaki

Μόλις είδα ένα 62.8 στη ζυγαριά που είχα πολύυυ καιρό να δω!!
:-) :-)

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by baklavadaki_
> Μόλις είδα ένα 62.8 στη ζυγαριά που είχα πολύυυ καιρό να δω!!
> :-) :-)


μπραβο σου γλυκια μου!!! αυτο ελπιζω κι εγω , συγνωμη αν το χεις πει αλλα ποσο υψος εχεις?

:thumbup:

----------


## baklavadaki

1.63 είμαι,
άλλαξα και το στόχο μου που τον είχα στα 55 κιλά και το έκανα 57 γιατί τα 55 μου φάνηκαν λίγα, αν και 58-59 να φτάσω ίσως σταματήσω αν δω οτι μ αρέσει το σώμα μου!

----------


## lineal

2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8

προσπαθω τουλαχιστον,στοχο δεν επιασα,αλλα θα βαλω νεο στοχο τωρα που πηρα φορα  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

good news !!! (καλημέρα κιόλας :P ) σημερινό πρωινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 103.5 :roll::roll::roll: έρχεται το κατοστάρικο :bigsmile: (σαν χαρτονόμισμα ακούγεται !!!)

ΥΓ: Το καλύτερο είναι οτι περιμένω και περίοδο γύρω στις 12-13 του μήνα (ή και νωρίτερα , έχω κάτι συμπτώματα ήδη) . Δηλαδή τελευταία πέφτω σταθερά 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα . Not bad  :Smile:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> good news !!! (καλημέρα κιόλας :P ) σημερινό πρωινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 103.5 :roll::roll::roll: έρχεται το κατοστάρικο :bigsmile: (σαν χαρτονόμισμα ακούγεται !!!)
> 
> ΥΓ: Το καλύτερο είναι οτι περιμένω και περίοδο γύρω στις 12-13 του μήνα (ή και νωρίτερα , έχω κάτι συμπτώματα ήδη) . Δηλαδή τελευταία πέφτω σταθερά 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα . Not bad




:saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::s aint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::sai nt2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint2::saint 2::saint2:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...


6/2/2013 102.2
πέρασε η πρώτη βδομάδα γυμναστικής με 260 λεπτά αερόβια! Η ζυγαριά είναι ακούνητη, έβαλα κι γω το χεράκι μου χθες με 2 πιτόγυρα βραδυάτικο, επίσης περιμένω περίοδο (αν και συνηθως πριν τη περιοδο με δειχνει κατω και μετα ανεβαινει!)

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> good news !!! (καλημέρα κιόλας :P ) σημερινό πρωινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 103.5 :roll::roll::roll: έρχεται το κατοστάρικο :bigsmile: (σαν χαρτονόμισμα ακούγεται !!!)
> 
> ΥΓ: Το καλύτερο είναι οτι περιμένω και περίοδο γύρω στις 12-13 του μήνα (ή και νωρίτερα , έχω κάτι συμπτώματα ήδη) . Δηλαδή τελευταία πέφτω σταθερά 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα . Not bad


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup: μπράβο ρε αστέρι! Από πόσα? Μπράβο! Εγω κόλλησα, αλλά θα αρχίσω πάλι να τρέχω γιατί με προλαβες σχεδόν!

τρεχααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααατε ποδαράκια μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> good news !!! (καλημέρα κιόλας :P ) σημερινό πρωινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 103.5 :roll::roll::roll: έρχεται το κατοστάρικο :bigsmile: (σαν χαρτονόμισμα ακούγεται !!!)
> 
> ΥΓ: Το καλύτερο είναι οτι περιμένω και περίοδο γύρω στις 12-13 του μήνα (ή και νωρίτερα , έχω κάτι συμπτώματα ήδη) . Δηλαδή τελευταία πέφτω σταθερά 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα . Not bad 
> ...


από 105 την περασμένη Τετάρτη . Τρεεεεεεεεεεχαααααααα και σου ρχομαιιιιιιιι :spin::spin::spin::spin::spin: βέβαια η αλήθεια είναι δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα διατηρηθεί μετά από λίγη σοκολάτα και 1 σουβλάκι που έφαγα τώρα το μεσημέρι αλλά μετά θα προσπαθήσω να σήρω το πτώμα μου στο γυμναστήριο για να το σώσω κάπως. Είμαι πτώμα σήμερα . Έχω κοιμηθεί ελάχιστα , όλο το πρωί διάβαζα , το μεσημέρι έδινα μάθημα στο οποίο μάλλον δεν πήγα καλά αφου έβαλε άλλα αντι άλλων ... και τώρα έχω διάβασμα για μεθαύριο ... ε σιγά μην είχα όρεξη να μαγειρέψω ...:thumbdown:

----------


## sweetOctober

Ωραια, κανεις προβα για μωρο :P Μια χαρα εισαι βρε με μια πιτα, σιγα. Ποσες θερμιδες εχει έχεις ιδέα?
Τα εχω παρει που εφαγα χθες, ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα με εδειχνε 1,5..........101,5 εννοω................................κριμ α. Τεσπα. Το θεμα ειναι μη με παρει αποκατω. Μου τη βαραει με τοση γυμναστικη που δεν εχασα. Βεβαια ειναι η πρωτη βδομαδα που το σωμα προσαρμοζεται στη γυμναστικη, αν και δεν εκανα βαρη σιγουρα τσιτωνει το μυικο μου συστημα με τοση αεροβια.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

E εντάξει δεν έδειξε σήμερα , θα δείξει αύριο σιγά ... με το γυμναστήριο κι εγώ εκνευρίζομαι σε φάσεις που πάω γυμναστήριο και δεν χάνω αλλά θέλει επιμονή . Σκευτόμουν και κάτι άλλο χθες , οτι αν κάνει και κολλήσω θα δοκιμάσω να μετράω πόντους που λένε . Δεν έχω μετρήσει ποτέ είναι η αλήθεια . Αλλά μετά είδα το ζύγισμα σήμερα το πρωί και το ξέχασα χαχαχα. Εμένα σήμερα σαν να μου φάινεται κιολας το χάσιμο ! Πήρα και θετικά σχόλια απο φιλες (που με βλέπουν συχνα όπως και να χει , αλλά λόγω διαβάσματος ειχαμε να βρεθούμε κανα 5ήμερο ...) .Για την πίττα εντάξει ναι δεν το λέω τόσο θερμιδικά όσο από θέμα μυαλού , αλλά ευτυχώς έχω συνηθίσει κααι το ελεγχω όποτε ξεφευγω και δεν με παίρνει από κάτω . Οπότε όντως , δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό .

----------


## sweetOctober

Αντε καλα παμε μωρε, εσυ ειδικα!!! Τόσα κιλά! Φοβερή! Εμενα το κοβω να με παιρνει αποκατω, δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου.
Ελπιζω να το κρατησω και να παω γυμναστηριο αποψε, θα μου κανει καλο. Θα δω και τη φιλη μου. ειμαι και καπως οταν περιμενω περιοδο. Αλλα δε θα χαλασω διατροφη, ηδη σχεδιαζω τι θα φαω αυριο. Πρεπει να αποδεχτω οτι αυτη η βδομαδα τελικα θα ειναι δυσκολη κι οχι η πιο ευκολη οπως νομιζα. Ειμαι καπως.
Με αγχωνει και το τικερακι που εχω στοχο να δω 99.9 μεχρι 16 Φλεβαρη! 
Αχ τα σχολια ναι ειναι υπεροχα ε, πριν λιγες μερες με ειδε δικος μου ανθρωπος που δε με ντρεπεται (και μου ελεγε ποσο ειχα παχυνει) και μου λεει ολο χαρα "ει εσυ αδυνάτισες!!!". Μου άρεσε δεν το κρύβω. Και προχθες μου το ειπε ο αντρας μου, αλλα τον επριξα μετα στις ερωτησεις και κοντεψε να το παρει πισω χαχαχαχα
Και χθες μου το ειπε η φιλη μου που με βλεπει καθε μερα σχεδον, οτι επεσε η κοιλια μου! (θα νομιζουν οτι γεννησα χαχαχαχαχχα) :Big Grin:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Αντε καλα παμε μωρε, εσυ ειδικα!!! Τόσα κιλά! Φοβερή! Εμενα το κοβω να με παιρνει αποκατω, δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου.
> Ελπιζω να το κρατησω και να παω γυμναστηριο αποψε, θα μου κανει καλο. Θα δω και τη φιλη μου. ειμαι και καπως οταν περιμενω περιοδο. Αλλα δε θα χαλασω διατροφη, ηδη σχεδιαζω τι θα φαω αυριο. Πρεπει να αποδεχτω οτι αυτη η βδομαδα τελικα θα ειναι δυσκολη κι οχι η πιο ευκολη οπως νομιζα. Ειμαι καπως.
> Με αγχωνει και το τικερακι που εχω στοχο να δω 99.9 μεχρι 16 Φλεβαρη! 
> Αχ τα σχολια ναι ειναι υπεροχα ε, πριν λιγες μερες με ειδε δικος μου ανθρωπος που δε με ντρεπεται (και μου ελεγε ποσο ειχα παχυνει) και μου λεει ολο χαρα "ει εσυ αδυνάτισες!!!". Μου άρεσε δεν το κρύβω. Και προχθες μου το ειπε ο αντρας μου, αλλα τον επριξα μετα στις ερωτησεις και κοντεψε να το παρει πισω χαχαχαχα
> Και χθες μου το ειπε η φιλη μου που με βλεπει καθε μερα σχεδον, οτι επεσε η κοιλια μου! (θα νομιζουν οτι γεννησα χαχαχαχαχχα)


Ναι ρε συ εμένα είναι 2 φίλες που με χουν κάνει θεα τους γι αυτο το λόγο χαχαχα . Είναι ωραία αίσθηση κακά τα ψέματα . Εμένα η κοιλιά σε σχέση με το πως ξεκίνησα έχει μπει μέσα τελείως , χάνω πολύ απο κει (καλά και απο περιφέρεια αλλά νομίζω η κοιλιά φάινεται πιο πολύ) . Το μόνο κακό είναι οτι έχει αρχίσει να πλαδαρευει και να κάνει ζάρες  :Frown:  σε πολύ αρχικό στάδιο μεν αλλά το καταλαβαίνω , και πρέπει μάλλον να κάνω κανα κοιλιακό και ραχιαίο παραπάνω να προλάβω τίποτα . όχι οτι δεν μαρεσει βέβαια κιολας αυτό :smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Εχεις δικιο πρεπει να αρχισω κι γω κοιλιακους αλλα περναω φαση αρνησης. Εμενα απο παντα ηταν πλαδαρη η κοιλια και την εχω συνηθισει. Ολο το λιπος εκει το μαζευω μωρε, και ειναι και το πιο δυσκολο να φυγει, το λιπος της κοιλιας φευγει τελευταιο! Για αυτο βλεπεις κατι πολυ γυμνασμενους τυπους αλλα κοιλιακους δεν βλεπεις, τους καλυπτει το λιπος!
Καλα ας γινω εγω πολυ συμνασμενη κι ας εχω κοιλια χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67_
> Μεχρι προσφατα ντυνομουν σαν κρεμμυδι λογω ψυχους. Δυο μερες που εκανε καλο καιρο τα πεταξα και δεχτηκα αυθημερον τεσσερα σχολια για το βαρος μου. Η πρωτη περιπτωση απο κοπελα 50+ κιλων που με ρωταγε τι εκανα γιατι θελει να χασει αλλα δυο κιλα και δεν τα χανει! Στη δευτερη περιπτωση με ρωτησαν αν εχω προβλημα υγειας γιατι εχω χασει υπερβολικα. Στην τριτη περιπτωση με συμπονεσε γιατι νομιζε οτι αδυνατισα επειδη εχει αντιληφθει οτι μου εχουν ξεπατωσει στη δουλεια. Και η τελευταια περιπτωση ειναι συναδελφος που εχει κι αυτος σοβαρο ορθοπαιδικο προβλημα λογω βαρους αλλα δεν μπορει να χασει βαρος και καθε φορα που με βλεπει χαιρεται με τη δικη μου απωλεια!
> Προσωπικα μου προκαλουν τρομερη αμηχανια και δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου οι ερωτησεις και οι επιδοκιμασιες.
> Οπως τους ξενιζε η εμφανιση μου στα 150+ και δεν μιλαγαν ετσι προτιμω να μην μιλανε και για την απωλεια. Ο ιδιος ανθρωπος ημουν και ειμαι.
> Ειπα στην κοπελα οτι μαλλον δεν φορεσε τους φακους επαφης και δεν βλεπει καλα αλλα ειπε οτι το εχουν δει κι αλλοι! Οποτε καταλαβα οτι ο σχολιασμος παει συννεφο πισωπλατα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εμένα με την μείωση της κοιλιάς έχει αυξηθεί η ευλιγισία μου ! Στη yoga πχ που κάνουμε διάφορα κουλά (δενόμαστε φιόγκος , πόδια πίσω απ το κεφάλι και τέτοια , τουλάχιστον όσο μπορεί ο καθένας :smilegrin: ) μπορώ σχετικά εύκολα σε ξαπλωτή στάση να ακουμπήσω τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών στο μέτωπο . Όταν το χε δει η γυμνάστρια αυτό πρώτη φορά μου το χε σχολιάσει πολύ θετικά . Σιγά όμως μη μπορούσα να το κάνω με την κοιλιά που είχα στα 126-127 κιλά !

----------


## sweetOctober

ααααααααααααα αυτο το κάνω σε καθιστη σταση στελλου!!!! στις διατασεις :bigsmile: ξέρεις που καθεσαι στο στρωματακι με το ενα ποδι τεντωμενο και σκυβεις προς τα δαχτυλα.
δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το κανω ξαπλωτη, αλλα φοβαμαι και να δοκιμασω, δε μου αρεσει ξαπλωτη, νιωθω οτι δεν εχω τον ελεγχο!

Τασο αμαν βρε αγορι μου την δουλεψες την κοπελα, γιατι παιδι μ? Ενταξει εκεινη δε σε σχολιασε (μονο) αποπισω σου, οποτε της αξιζε καλυτερη αντιδραση, νομιζω....................

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Οριζω πλεον την Παρασκευη ημερα εβδομαδιαιου ζυγισματος γιατι η Δευτερα ειναι ζορικη μετα το σαββατοκυριακο.... 
> 
> Σημερα 1/2.... 81,4
> Θελω 8/2.... 80,4


Σημερα 8/2... 80,9
Θελω 15/2... 79,9

----------


## sweetOctober

μπράβο Βραζιλιανάκι!
Τάσο καλά στον τρικέφαλο έχεις χαλάρωση παιδί μου? Καθαρά γυναικείο σημείο χαλάρωσης! Οπως και οι ώμοι καθαρά αδύναμο γυναικείο σημείο, (αδύναμο όχι αδύνατο  :Wink:  )

----------


## stellou1989_ed

hello παιδάκια  :Smile:  σήμερα ζυγίστηκα τελικά παρ' ότι είμαι στην πρώτη μέρα περιόδου αλλα με δείχνει μισό κιλάκι κάτω  :Smile:  103 δηλαδή ! (sweetOctober σε φτάνω , τρεχααααα :tumble :Smile:  θα αλλάξω και το τικεράκι και θα ξαναζυγιστώ ... χμμμμμ ... Τετάρτη πρωί ! (Τεταρτη βράδυ ταξιδεύω για Αθήνα όπου θα κάτσω για 10 -15 μέρες οπότε δεν θα χω την ζυγαριά μου μαζί .) Έχω βέβαια κάτω την άλλη την ζαβή την ηλεκτρονική που θα με δείχνει τίποτα 95 κιλά τώρα που θα πάω χαχαχα .

----------


## sweetOctober

μη μπερδευεσαι με αλλη ζυγαρια, την απωλεια να τη μετρας παντα σε μια ζυγαρια. Ακομα και λαθος να σε δειχνει, η απωλεια ειναι σωστη. Συγχατηρήρια!!!!!!!!! Ναι έχω φορτσάρει!!!!
Δε θυμαμαι ποτε εχω εβδομαδιαιο, παω να δω

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ωπα εχω ή μαλλον ειχα χθες εβδομαδιαιο. Παω να δω ποσο ημουν χθες

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> 23/1/2013 103.5 
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 6/2/2013 102.2 πέρασε η πρώτη βδομάδα γυμναστικής με 260 λεπτά αερόβια!


13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος


ΣΤελλου σήμερα είμαι 101.1 τρεχααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> μη μπερδευεσαι με αλλη ζυγαρια, την απωλεια να τη μετρας παντα σε μια ζυγαρια. Ακομα και λαθος να σε δειχνει, η απωλεια ειναι σωστη. Συγχατηρήρια!!!!!!!!! Ναι έχω φορτσάρει!!!!
> Δε θυμαμαι ποτε εχω εβδομαδιαιο, παω να δω


αυτό λέω κι εγώ οτι τουλάχιστον στην άλλη οσο θα είμαι Αθήνα μπορεί να με δείξει την πρώτη μέρα 95 , που προφανως δεν θα είναι σωστό , αλλά αν μετά απο 1 βδομάδα με δείξει πχ 93.5 θα σημαίνει οτι έχασα 1μιση κιλό . Τις στάνταρ μετρήσεις όμως τις κρατάω με την αναλογική που έχω εδώ στη Φλώρινα , αυτή είναι σωστή .

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> ...



ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ τέλειααααααααα εντάξει βέβαια νομίζω οτι για το 99,9 είναι άνιση η μάχη , θα το φτάσεις πρώτη αλλά θα το φτάσω κι εγώ λίαν στυντόμως μετά από σενα  :Wink:

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεν εχεις αδικο αλλα και παλι μπερδεμα ειναι. Κι αν δεν εχεις σημαντικο λογο γιατι να στρεσαρεσαι?
Με ειχε κατατρομαξει αυτο οταν ημουν εγγυος σε σημειο που ειχα βαλει να μου στειλουν τη ζυγαρια μου Αθηνα.
Επρεπε να μεινω 2 μηνες εκει ξαπλα λογω προωρων συσπασεων (ηθελε το παιδι να βγει, ειχα πολλες στεναχωριες και δυσκολη κυηση στο τελος, οπως και κουραση). 
Στο νοσοκομειο που βρεθηκα ανυπομονουσα να ζυγιστω, μη παει και πηρα βαρος (γιατι δεν επρεπε ουτε να χανω ουτε να βαζω εκεινη την περιοδο, ειχα διαβητη κυησης κι επηρεαζε αμεσα το εμβρυο). Ζυγιστηκα σε μια εκει 2 φορες και δεν ειχε καμμια σχεση η απωλεια που εδειξε με εκεινη που μου έδειξε η δικιά μου στο σπιτι. 
Ο διαβητολογος μου ειπε να μην αγχωνομαι και να ζυγιζομαι σε μια. Απο τοτε το εχω σαν αρχη, δε ζυγιζομαι πουθενα αλλου καθολου.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σε πάω στοίχημα ότι θα το φτάσουμε μαζί, γιατι όταν θα σου φεύγει η περίοδος δε θα το έχω δεί, θα χάσεις απότομα κι συ βάρος και θα το δούμε μαζί μαζί. Αντεμε το καλό να δούμε 9 αντε γμτ χαχαχαχχα πάμε γερά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! αεραααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααα :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στελλίτσα μόλις δεις το εννιάρι θα μου δώσεις μια "συνέντευξη";

----------


## sweetOctober

Stellou 101 στρογγυλο σήμερα! Σε 2 εβδομαδιαία με κόβω 99, τρέχααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα σου λέω παμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::star hit::roll:

----------


## fata_morgana

134!!!!!
Άντε να δω το 129.....μέχρι αρχές τέλος Φεβρουαρίου :smirk:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by fata_morgana_
> 134!!!!!
> Άντε να δω το 129.....μέχρι αρχές τέλος Φεβρουαρίου :smirk:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο σε ολες σας κοριτσια.Απλά μπραβο!!!!!!!!!
Εγω μαλλον παω για νεα ζυγαρια γιατι με δειχνει απόκλιση μεχρι και 700 γραμμαρια.Πολλα ειναι και δεν ξερω την αληθεια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο σε ολες σας κοριτσια.Απλά μπραβο!!!!!!!!!
> Εγω μαλλον παω για νεα ζυγαρια γιατι με δειχνει απόκλιση μεχρι και 700 γραμμαρια.Πολλα ειναι και δεν ξερω την αληθεια!!!!!!!!!


και η καινουργια αλλα θα σε δειξει και θα μπερδευτεις! 700 πανω η κατω???

----------


## marimari

Οχι αποκλιση 700.Δηλαδη σημερα μεδειξε 114,1.Τρελαθηκα.Σεκεινα τα κιλα εχω να παω 1,5 χρονια τωρα!!!!!!!!!Ξανανεβηκα ξανα και ξανα μεχρι να δειξει 115 σταθερα.Αρα υπολογισα το 114,7 το προχθεσινο και 115 σημερα.Δεν μπορω αυτο το πραγμα οοολη τη μερα ομως.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τι συνέντευξη καλέ ;  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Stellou 101 στρογγυλο σήμερα! Σε 2 εβδομαδιαία με κόβω 99, τρέχααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα σου λέω παμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::star hit::roll:


Μπραβοοοο ! Άντε , μόλις τελειώσει η περίοδος θα δούμε πόσο κοντά θα είμαι κι εγώ στο 99  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sweetOctober

marimari ζυγισου μια φορα τη μερα και ανεβα μονο μια φορα στη ζυγαρια και ο,τι δειξει. Αμα θεωρεις οτι ειναι χαλασμενη αλλαξε τη, αν απλα σου τη δινει μην την αλλαξεις, 1 πρέπει να είναι η ζυγαριά μας και να βλέπουμε την απώλεια, έχω πάθει κι χω μάθει! Δες πιο πάνω που ελεγα στη Στελλου για το νοσοκομείο.

Στελλουδάκι μαζί θα πάμε στα 99, I know it!
(ας πάμε σύντομα κι ας παμε και χωρια βρε παιδί μου, δεν κολλάμε κει χαχαχαχαχα)

κι γω έξω το έριξα σήμερα με μπισκοτα (΄δεν έχω φάει άστατα αλλά ξέφυγα τελείως θερμιδικά). 
Κανονικά ήταν να έχω ελευθερη μερα και surprise απο τον συζηγο, θα με εβγαζε εξω σε αγνωστο μερος κτλ αλλα το ακυρωσα, γιατι επεσα ψυχολογικα που δεν ειχα ομορφα εσωρουχα να βαλω. Ακουσον ακουσον!!!
Σε αυτα τα κιλα μονο εγγυμοσυνης εχω, θηλασμου κτλ χαχαχαχαχχαχα!

Τελικά πεισμωσα πιο πολύ και τώρα δεν τρώω τίποτε (είχα φάει ήδη 1500 θερμιδες πρίν τα μπισκοτά), 
αυριο θα παω πολυ νωρις γυμναστηριο και μετα θα δω τι θα μαγειρεψω με λιγες θερμιδες.

Λογικα θα βγουμε αυριο αν βρουμε καποιο να μας εχει το παιδι για 2-3 ωρες...και θελω να εχω θερμιδες ελευθερες!  :Wink:  
Απο μεθαύριο σε αυστηρό πρόγραμμα γιατί δεθα γυμναστώ.

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο κοριτσια.Σας θαυμαζω.Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!
sweetOctober τελικη τιμη κραταω αυτη που βγαινει πανω απο 3 φορες.Δεν πρεπει ναχει χαλασει γιατι αλλαξα και μπαταριες αλλα ενα φλασακι τοχει φαει.Σου λεει μωρη χοντρουλα τοοοσα χρονια σε ζυγιζα σε στανταρ κιλα.Τι επαθες τωρα και με βαζεις σε δουλεια καθε μερα!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ό,τι νομίζεις κάνε, πάντως όταν κάτι σε στρεσάρει καλό είναι να το αλλάζεις, εννοώ σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα σου είδα ότι σου "τη βαράει" η ζυγαριά, άρα δεν έχει νόημα για μένα να κάνεις πάνω από μια μέτρηση και πάνω από μια φορά τη μέρα. Μετά θα μπερδευεις τα μπουτια σου γιατι δε θα ξερεις αν ειναι υγρα ή όχι.
Επισης μπορεί να βρείς άλλοθι τύπου "είναι χαλασμένη ας φάω" ή "είναι υγρά ας φάω".
Πρέπει να τα ζυγίσεις όλα αυτα μόνη σου και να δείς τί πραγματικά θα σε οφελήσει και θα σου πάρει ένα ακόμα άγχος αποπάνω σου. 
Σε βρίσκω αγχωμένη, για αυτό στα είπα, αν διέκρινα λάθος συγχώρα με :kiss:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο κοριτσια.Σας θαυμαζω.Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!


Ποιον θαυμάζεις παιδί μου? Ελπίζω να μη λες για τις βλακείες που κάνουμε ποια θα δει και καλά 9 και κυνηγιομαστε χαχαχαχαχα
Εμένα πάντως με βοηθά αυτό Στελλού, δεν ξεχνώ τη μέρα που μου είπες αν θέλω να παιξουμε τη γατα με το ποντικι....φοβερο κολπο πραγματικά!
Ελπίζω να μη βρεις αλλο ποντικι μονο και να ειμαι παντα ενα βημα μπροστα σου :starhit: Εστω και μικρο ε! Με εχεις φτασει τρελα!

----------


## marimari

Οχι φυσικα και δεν ειμαι αγχωμενη.Αυτο ειναι το λαθος του ψυχρου υπολογιστη.
Καθολου αγχωμενη δεν ειμαι και ζυγιζομαι μια φορα την ημερα.Δεν εχει νοημα να ζυγιζομαι καθε 3 και λιγο.
"ολη την ημερα..." αν αυτο σε μπερδεψε...ενοουσα να γινεται ΚΑΘΕ μερα...

Ευτυχως ειμαι σε καλη φαση και εχεου περασει παααααρα πολλα πραγματα επι καθημερινης βασης του τυπου..."ααα...ειναι χαλασμενη...ας φαω..." τα οποια ομως δεν μετρανε.Δεν εχω βγει απο το προγραμμα ουτε ενα κοκο ζαχαρης.Αλλου ειναι το θεμα αλλα θα το λυσω και αυτο.Μηπως παιρνω περισσοτερους υδατ. απο τα λαχανικα.Θα το αυριο αυτο.Καληνυχταααααααα και λουκετο σε ντουλαπια και ψυγεια!!!!!Τοχει κανει φιλη μου...Πιάνει :yes:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο κοριτσια.Σας θαυμαζω.Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!
> sweetOctober τελικη τιμη κραταω αυτη που βγαινει πανω απο 3 φορες.Δεν πρεπει ναχει χαλασει γιατι αλλαξα και μπαταριες αλλα ενα φλασακι τοχει φαει.Σου λεει μωρη χοντρουλα τοοοσα χρονια σε ζυγιζα σε στανταρ κιλα.Τι επαθες τωρα και με βαζεις σε δουλεια καθε μερα!!!!!!


 χαχαχαχα καλοοοοοο:tumble:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο κοριτσια.Σας θαυμαζω.Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!
> sweetOctober τελικη τιμη κραταω αυτη που βγαινει πανω απο 3 φορες.Δεν πρεπει ναχει χαλασει γιατι αλλαξα και μπαταριες αλλα ενα φλασακι τοχει φαει.Σου λεει μωρη χοντρουλα τοοοσα χρονια σε ζυγιζα σε στανταρ κιλα.Τι επαθες τωρα και με βαζεις σε δουλεια καθε μερα!!!!!!


 χαχαχαχα καλοοοοοο:tumble:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Οχι φυσικα και δεν ειμαι αγχωμενη.Αυτο ειναι το λαθος του ψυχρου υπολογιστη.
> Καθολου αγχωμενη δεν ειμαι και ζυγιζομαι μια φορα την ημερα.Δεν εχει νοημα να ζυγιζομαι καθε 3 και λιγο.
> "ολη την ημερα..." αν αυτο σε μπερδεψε...ενοουσα να γινεται ΚΑΘΕ μερα...
> 
> Ευτυχως ειμαι σε καλη φαση και εχεου περασει παααααρα πολλα πραγματα επι καθημερινης βασης του τυπου..."ααα...ειναι χαλασμενη...ας φαω..." τα οποια ομως δεν μετρανε.Δεν εχω βγει απο το προγραμμα ουτε ενα κοκο ζαχαρης.Αλλου ειναι το θεμα αλλα θα το λυσω και αυτο.Μηπως παιρνω περισσοτερους υδατ. απο τα λαχανικα.Θα το αυριο αυτο.Καληνυχταααααααα και λουκετο σε ντουλαπια και ψυγεια!!!!!Τοχει κανει φιλη μου...Πιάνει :yes:


καλα του κοσμου οι παρεξηγησεις γινονται μεσω πισι, μονο οταν βλεπεις τον αλλο καταλαβαινεις τηδιαφορα!

χαχαχχαχα εμ μη ξοδευομαστε σε λουκετα μωρε, εγω λεω αυριο παλι και δεν τρωω/πινω τιποτε, μονο νερο ή σε μεγαλη καψα ανθρακουχο. Συνηθως αν δε φαω τιποτε, ούτε τσιχλα, τίποτε μα τιποτε, δεν πειναω καθολου.
Σημερα λαλησα, ασχολουμαι ολη την ωρα με τα υλικα κατι μπισκοτων που θα κανω, ειναι και η πρωτη φορα εδω και χρονια που εφαγα τοσο νωρις βραδυνο και λαλησα τελειως. 
Στην
αρχη ειναι δυσκολο αλλα πιανει. Το κανω ειδικα οταν εχω ξεφυγει απο το διαιτολογιο μου, για να μη φαω κι αλλο. Φυσικα στο διαβητη αυτο δεν επιτρεπεται, ουτε ξεφευγα, ετσι εχω να το κανω απο πριν την κυηση. Μετα την κυηση ετρωγα ασταματητα οποτε παλι δεν το εκανα :shocked2:
Ηρθε η ωρα!
Αυριο πάλι (εννοόντας φαί).
Καλό ξημέρωμα!:starhit:

----------


## marimari

Καλημεραααααααααααααααααα

114,5 ξεκόλλησα.
Το χτεσινο γυμναστήριο ισως.
Γαμωτο πρεπει να πηγαίνω πιο συχνα.Αυτη η κ@#$απεργια του μικρου μεχει κοψει στα 2...Θα βρω λυση ομως...δεν παιζει!!!!!!!!
Το θεμα ειναι οτι οχι μονο μου κανει καλο αλλα ειναι απο τις λιιιγες φορες που γουσταρω να περπαταω στον διαδρομο με μουσικη και κανω ενα κολπακι.Αναλογως με το τραγουδι παω.Ειναι γρηγορο;τρεχω.Ειναι αργο;Περπαταω!!!!!Ενα περιεργο πραμα.Οταν ξεκιναει γρηγορο ειναι σαν καποιος να μου ριχνει μια σπροξια.
Αφηστε το γελιο...Μαλλον τραγουδαω και δεν τακουω και εχω δει κατι περιεργα βλεματα.Μουτσουνες σιγουρα κανω.Εχω δει κοσμο να μπαινει μεσα να με βλεπει και να καρφωνεται...χαχαχαχα.Το κοβω αμεσως.Τοχω δει Ριανα στο χοντρο της!!!!!!!:lol:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :lol::lol:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα καλημέρα μπράβο μαρι μου μπράβο!!!! Δε θυμάμαι πόσα άρχισες αλλά θυμάμαι που είχες πεί δεν εχεις δει αυτα τα κιλα 1,5 χρόνο!!!! Μπράβο!!!
Κι γω ειμαι περηφανη για μενα, έχω αλλάξει πολύ, χθες μέχρι και να μη φαω τιποτε απο τις 6μιση και μετα καταφερα, νιωθω υπεροχα, επιτελους νικαω τις διαθεσεις μου και κατευθυνω το σωμα μου.
Σήμερα 101.2, πηρα 200 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα ομως, αρα παιζει να ειμαι στα ιδια. Θα ξαναζυγιστω μετα το γυμναστηριο και το πρωινο :bouncy:

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο και σε σενα.
Ξεκινησα γενικα την διαιτα απο τα 120,1
Παλευω να παω και εγω γυμναστηριο σημερα.

----------


## sweetOctober

ax δε θα πάω τελικά και είμαι στεναχωρημένη, αλλά κι ο έρμος ο άντρας μου δίκιο έχει.
Ομως ξέρω ότι θα είμαι πάλι αυτοκόλλητη με το παιδί και μου τη δίνει.
Σήμερα ό,τι φάω θα είναι από βαρεμάρα και πλήξη. Τα θέλω και όλα δικά μου, να βγω χωρίς το παιδι κτλ, ε δε γινεται. Καλα να πάθω! Θα λειπει διαρκως κι ο αντρας μου  :Frown: 

1,5 χρονο ήσουν 120 κιλά?
Τα κατάφερες με το γυμναστήριο?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καθαρίζω σιγά σιγά και από την περίοδο οπότε είπα να ζυγιστώ . 101 (οχι σκυλακια δαλαματιας , κιλά) λοιπόν  :Smile:  σ'εφτασα sweetOctober τρεχααααα ! :spin::spin:

----------


## sweetOctober

ωπα ωπα 101 ολα! Μπραβο κορίτσι μου!!! Καλέ τί περίοδος είναι αυτή? Τσακ μπαμ!
Να σου πω να χαμογελάσεις, 102 εγώ! Με έχεις (μόνο για σήμερα γιατί χθες και προχθες έτρωγα ελεύθερα ε).
Από αύριο....τρέχα!!!! Εϊναι υγρά δεν είναι λίπος, ελπίζω. Αυτη τη βδομάδα θα γίνει χαμός, μόνο ας μην έχω πολύ κακά νέα από κάτι που μας καίει και θα σου πω εγώ, κάηκες, σου λεω 1 ώρα αερόβια κάθε μέρα και μέχρι 1700 θερμίδες :yes:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

χαχαχαχα εντάξει ίσως και να με προλάβεις πάντως αφού την Πέμπτη κατεβαίνω Αθήνα και θα κάνω να πάω γυμναστήριο 2 βδομάδες , λογικά θα ανακοπεί κάπως η πορεία μου εκει αλλά δεν με πειράζει ιδιαίτερα , έχω πάει καλά ! Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα για το σοβαρό θέμα που σε καιει  :Frown:  Το μόνο που ίσως με σώσει κάτω είναι ο διάδρομος στο σπίτι και το ποδήλατό μου (αν και έχω ξεσυνηθίσει λίγο να το παίρνω στην Αθήνα και σα να φοβάμαι κάπως γιατί τρέχουν σαν τρελοί εκεί όλοι αλλά λάου λάου θα το πάρω ....) . Θα είναι και τεστ αντοχης στα φαγητά της μαμας και στο γεμάτο ψυγείο ! (Εδώ δεν παίρνω εξτρα πράματα και για οικονομία αλλα και για να μην τρώω. Εκεί που θα τα χω όλα μπροστά μου να με δω! )  :Wink:

----------


## sweetOctober

Ολα καλα θα πανε, εισαι εγκρατης, μεγαλο ατου αυτο! Δε νομιζω οτι χωρις ασκηση δε θα χασεις, ισως αν αυξησεις το φαγητο και δε γυμναστεις δε χασεις, αλλα με το ιδιο φαι θα χασεις. Και πριν εχανες. Η γυμναστικη μη νομιζεις, απλα κοβει λιγες θερμιδες. (αν μιλησουμε καθαρα θερμιδικα). Το παν ειναι η διατροφη. Σε εχω σιγουρακι οτι θα φτασεις το στοχο σου, οποιος κι αν ειναι αυτος, για αυτο σε αφησα να με περασεις να σε ακολουθω (καταλαβες τωρα, όχι οτι με περασες με την αξια σου προς Θεου χαχαχαχαχα :P ) Σου ρχομαι!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ωπα ωπα 101 ολα! Μπραβο κορίτσι μου!!! Καλέ τί περίοδος είναι αυτή? Τσακ μπαμ!
> Να σου πω να χαμογελάσεις, 102 εγώ! Με έχεις (μόνο για σήμερα γιατί χθες και προχθες έτρωγα ελεύθερα ε).
> Από αύριο....τρέχα!!!! Εϊναι υγρά δεν είναι λίπος, ελπίζω. Αυτη τη βδομάδα θα γίνει χαμός, μόνο ας μην έχω πολύ κακά νέα από κάτι που μας καίει και θα σου πω εγώ, κάηκες, σου λεω 1 ώρα αερόβια κάθε μέρα και μέχρι 1700 θερμίδες :yes:


em 1400 ηθελα να πω!

----------


## lineal

2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104

αντε να τελειωσει και αυτη η περιοδος...

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα.
Τα νευρα μου!!!!!!!!!
Χωρις σχολειο και σημερα ο μικρος, χωρις γυμναστηριο εγω...
Σ@#$ταααααααα...
Σχετικα με την διατροφη.
Ακουνητη απο το προγραμμα, πολοι οι πειρασμοί μεσα στο Σαββατοκυριακο...και τι δεν περασαν απο τα ματια μου αλλα οχι απο το στομάχι μου.
Νιωθω πολύ καλα μαυτο και συνεχιζω.Δεν βλεπω ομως μεγαλη διαφορα στην ζυγαρια γιατι 1ον μαλλον εχει χαλασει και 2ον εχουν κατεβει πολύ οι θερμιδες μου και πρεπει να τις ανεβασω παλι.Εχτες ηρθε φιλη μου με παιδι σπιτι και ειχα φτιαξει πιτσα, μαφιν σοκολατας, εφερε ενα σκασμο αλλα πραγματα αυτη και επιασα τον εαυτον μου να εχει κανει κανει απο το πρωι μεχρι τις 8.30 το απογευμα μονο ενα γευμα...Έψησα λουκανικο με ντοματινια...το εκαψα...δεν εφαγα και επεσα για υπνο.Λαθος.Επρεπε να φαω κατι αλλο.
Θα διορθωθει αυτο. 
Μακαρι να ξαναρχισω εντατικα γυμναστηριο και οχι μια στις τοσες...
Απο κιλα σταθερα στα 114,5.Θαπρεπε να ηταν παρακατω αλλα δεν πειραζει.
Θα προχωρήσω και θα τα καταφέρω.
Ευτυχως εχουν αρχισει τα πρωτα βλεματα οτι κατι γινεται εδω...
Το Σ/Κ μου το ειπαν αρκετοι οτι" σαν ναχεις αρχισει να χανεις..."...Καλο αυτο!!!!!!!!
Παρολο τα νευρα μου και τις γκαντεμιες που ερχονται η μια πισω απο την αλλη εγω βραχος.Εκει ...ακούνητος ακλόνητος.
Και ο Θεος Βοηθος!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημερα.
> Τα νευρα μου!!!!!!!!!
> Χωρις σχολειο και σημερα ο μικρος, χωρις γυμναστηριο εγω...
> Σ@#$ταααααααα...
> Σχετικα με την διατροφη.
> Ακουνητη απο το προγραμμα, πολοι οι πειρασμοί μεσα στο Σαββατοκυριακο...και τι δεν περασαν απο τα ματια μου αλλα οχι απο το στομάχι μου.
> Νιωθω πολύ καλα μαυτο και συνεχιζω.Δεν βλεπω ομως μεγαλη διαφορα στην ζυγαρια γιατι 1ον μαλλον εχει χαλασει και 2ον εχουν κατεβει πολύ οι θερμιδες μου και πρεπει να τις ανεβασω παλι.Εχτες ηρθε φιλη μου με παιδι σπιτι και ειχα φτιαξει πιτσα, μαφιν σοκολατας, εφερε ενα σκασμο αλλα πραγματα αυτη και επιασα τον εαυτον μου να εχει κανει κανει απο το πρωι μεχρι τις 8.30 το απογευμα μονο ενα γευμα...Έψησα λουκανικο με ντοματινια...το εκαψα...δεν εφαγα και επεσα για υπνο.Λαθος.Επρεπε να φαω κατι αλλο.
> Θα διορθωθει αυτο. 
> ...



marimari συγχαρητήρια για την εγκράτεια!!!
Με προβληματίζει το γιατί δεν κατεβαίνεις όπως λες. Από πότε είσαι στα 114,5;
Το τι τρως ημερησίως το γράφεις;
Θεωρητικά τρώγοντας θερμίδες κοντά στο BMR σου δεν θα πρέπεις να κολλάς.
Μήπως είσαι στην 3η εβδομάδα low carb; Πολλοί αναφέρουν ένα κόλλημα αυτή την εβδομάδα. Να μετριέσαι και με τη μεζούρα, μπορεί η ζυγαριά να μην αλλάζει αλλά να χάνεις πόντους.
Πόσες θερμίδες κατά μέσο όρο καταναλώνεις; Έχεις εικόνα;

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα : 6η εβδομάδα σε low carb διατροφή, περίπου -6 κιλά σύνολο 
ΒΑΡΟΣ : 70,4 κιλά λίπους 27,2

----------


## marimari

Ναι ειμαι στην 3η εβδομαδα και οι θερμιδες ειναι δυστυχως χαμηλες.Δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνουν τις 1200 σε μεσον ορο.
Χτες ειχα αρκετα πιο χαμηλες.
Θα το διορθωσω αυτο.Δεν θα μείνει ετσι.
Θα αλλαξω ζυγαρια γιατι μπορει και εκει ναναι το θεμα.Δεν τα γραφω.Τα θυμαμαι.Δεν με βοηθαει να τα γραφω.Περιμενω περιοδο αλλα δεν εχω καθοοοοολου κατακρατηση και πεινα οπως παλια.Καλο αυτο αλλα οταν συμβαινει κατι διαφορετικο παντα ανησυχείς.
Ναι αυτο με το μετρημα εχεις δικιο.Θαρχισω να το κανω...

Πως το βρισκω το BMR;

----------


## marimari

Να παρω την γνωμη σας πανω σε κατι παρακαλω;
Ξεκινησα διατροφη και εκοψα τα υπερφαγικα στις 21 Ιανουαριου, μεσολαβησε μια με μιαμιση εωδομαδα κρυολογηματος που ξαναλλαξε η διατροφη μου και σταματησα γυμναστηριο.Επανηλθα με Αττκινς στις 4 Φρεβρουαριου με 2 φορες γυμναστικη την εβδομαδα.
Μεσα σοοοολο αυτο το διαστημα -απο τις 21 Ιανουαριου-σημερα 18/2/12 εχω χασει συνολικα 6 κιλα.Τα θεωρειται καλα;;;
Δεν θαπρεπε ναχα χασει περισσοτερο;;;
Εχει αλλαξει ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ η διατροφη μου.
Εχω βγαλει εξω εντελως οοοολα τα παχυντικα -ψωμι,σοκολατα,μπισκοτα,σφο ιατα...-δεν θαπρεπε ναχα χασει κιαλλα;;;
Παντως τωρα εχω κολλήσει.Δεν ειναι νωρις για κολληματα;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Να παρω την γνωμη σας πανω σε κατι παρακαλω;
> Ξεκινησα διατροφη και εκοψα τα υπερφαγικα στις 21 Ιανουαριου, μεσολαβησε μια με μιαμιση εωδομαδα κρυολογηματος που ξαναλλαξε η διατροφη μου και σταματησα γυμναστηριο.Επανηλθα με Αττκινς στις 4 Φρεβρουαριου με 2 φορες γυμναστικη την εβδομαδα.
> Μεσα σοοοολο αυτο το διαστημα -απο τις 21 Ιανουαριου-σημερα 18/2/12 εχω χασει συνολικα 6 κιλα.Τα θεωρειται καλα;;;
> Δεν θαπρεπε ναχα χασει περισσοτερο;;;
> Εχει αλλαξει ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ η διατροφη μου.
> Εχω βγαλει εξω εντελως οοοολα τα παχυντικα -ψωμι,σοκολατα,μπισκοτα,σφο ιατα...-δεν θαπρεπε ναχα χασει κιαλλα;;;
> Παντως τωρα εχω κολλήσει.Δεν ειναι νωρις για κολληματα;





Εγώ έχω μεν λιγότερα κιλά αλλά έκανα 2 εβδομάδες παραπάνω από εσένα να χάσω τα 6 κιλά. Δεν ξέρω πως να το αξιολογήσω αυτό. Μου φαίνεται πως είναι καλή η απώλεια σου. Όπως σου έγραψα και παραπάνω στο Forum του Ατκινς έχει πράγματι εντοπιστεί σε μια μερίδα ανθρώπων κόλλημα την 3η εβδομάδα. Αν θες μπορώ να σου δώσω links να το δεις.
Μια άλλη θεωρία λέει ότι όταν χάνεις βάρος τα λιποκύτταρα δεσμεύουν νερό κρατώντας έτσι διογκωμένο το "σώμα" τους και περιμένουν μήπως ξαναγεμίσουν σύντομα. Αν δουν ότι τελικά δεν σκοπεύεις να τα ξαναγεμίσεις αφήνουν όλο το νερό να φύγει με μιας. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση βλέπεις μια θεαματική απώλεια από εκεί που δεν την περιμένεις! Όπως και να έχει ο δρόμος που διάλεξες έχει σίγουρα αποτελέσματα μείνε σε αυτόν και θα ανταμειφθείς 6 κιλά είναι 4 μεγάλα μπουκάλια coca cola! Είναι σαν να κρατούσες μια σακούλα με αυτά και να την άφησες κάτω! Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που κατάφερες ! Συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Σε λιγότερο από 1 μήνα έχασες 6 κιλά και σου φαντάζουν λίγα; Καλή μου το φυσιολογικό που θα μπορούσες να χάσεις είναι 4 το πολύ κιλά. Να'σαι ευχαριστημένη για το αποτέλεσμα και κακώς ρωτάς -κατά την γνώμη μου! 
Ελπίζω να αντέξεις με την άτκινς. Προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης να υπάρχει μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή ώστε να μην στερείτε ο οργανισμός μας από τίποτε και φυσικά στα ενδιάμεσα σνακ για να μην νιώθεις ότι πεινάς. Πάντως μπράβο για την απώλεια! 
:thumbup:

----------


## ton76

marimari δε μου χεις πει ετσι κι αλλιως οτι δε το κανεις πιστα ως διατροφη?? η ατκινς ειναι χημικη σε αλλους παντως δουλευει σε αλλους οχι. παντως νομιζω οτι τα πας πολυ καλα κ δε δικαιολογειται η ανησυχια σου!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Βρε μαριμαρι μου σε πόσο καιρό σε βδομάδες τα έχασες τα 6 κιλά? Μου αρέσει που λέτε εμένα φαινόμενο ενώ εσύ τα έχασες σε λιγότερο, χωρίς να κάνεις καν δίαιτα ανθρώπινη!!!! Θυμάμαι στην αρχή που έκανες διατροφή σλιβάτου (έτρωγες ελάχιστα) και μετά έκανες σλιβ με σιρόπι για πονόλαιμο χα! Ε αυτό δεν ήταν δίαιτα, έδωσες μια του μεταβολισμού σου και πήγε κάτω. Θυμάμαι όμως πως τότε δεν έχανες καθόλου βάρος κι ότι είχες ξεκινήσει από 118 κιλά. Αν τα θυμάμαι λάθος συγνώμη, πάντως καλό θα ήταν να τα γράφεις να μη μπερδεύεσαι ώστε να βλέπεις την πραγματική πρόοδό σου. Δηλαδή πόσα κιλά ήθελα να χάσεις και σε πόσο? Μέχρι 1-1,2 κιλό τη βδομάδα είσαι ΟΚ στα κιλά που είσαι (1% του βάρους σου)! βγάλε και τα υγρά στην αρχή 1-3 κιλά μαζεμένα, αν δεν έκανες πρίν διαιτα, ανάλογα τις κατακρατήσεις που είχες.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα : 6η εβδομάδα σε low carb διατροφή, περίπου -6 κιλά σύνολο 
> ΒΑΡΟΣ : 70,4 κιλά λίπους 27,2


μπράβο συγχαρητήρια!!!!
Να κι άλλο ένα "θεματάκι", πιστεύω πως η μαρι μας θα πρέπει να τσεκάρει τους υδατάνθρακες, αν όντως είναι low carb. Γιατί νομίζω στην ατκινς δεν μπορείς να τρώς ό,τι θες, παίζουν ρόλο οι υδατάνθρακες. Συγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος και τα μπερδευω με την south beach ε, ιδέα λέω!!!
marimari μου έυχομαι σύντομα να αρχίσεις να μένεις ευχαριστημένη με την απώλεια σου, τελικά ποτέ δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημενες με τον εαυτό μας! Μου θυμίζεις εμένα! Κακό αυτό! χα! Φιλιά!

----------


## marimari

Δεν ξερω πως να κανω ομαδικη παραθεση γιαυτο θα σας τα απαντησω ενα ενα και συνοπτικα!!!!

need αυτο με τα λυποκυταρα ειναι πολύ ευστοχο και δεν τοξερα.Σευχαριστω.Ετσι εξηγειται οτι οταν κολας μετα τα χανεις 2-2 τα κιλα.Πολύ ενδιαφερον!!!!

Τονια δεν την κανω επακριβώς γιατι τρωω λιγότερο, ενω ξερω οτι μπορω να φαω περισσότερο.Εσυ προσωπικα ξερεις την αποψη μου γιαυτες τις διαιτες και μεχρι που τις παω.

sweet χαιρομαι με την απώλεια μου -φυσικα και χαιρομαι πολύ- αλλα η απορια μου παει στο γεγονος οτι 1ον εχει αλλαξει απολυτα η διατροφη μου αρα ισως επρεπε να χασω περισσοτερο, και 2ον εχω πολλα κιλα που επιτρεπουν μεγαλυτερη απωλεια απο καποιον στα 70 π.χ.
Αγαπω τον εαυτον μου και τον υποστηριζω.
Να σου ξαναγραψω εδω -τοχω ξαναγραψει σε παλιοτερο ποστ- οτι ξεκινησα στα 120.1 πηγα με διατροφη στα 117,5, επεσα στα σιροπια-καλα θυμασαι- και ξαναρχισα με Ατκινς-σχεδον Ατκινς- μεχρι και σημερα στα 114.5 (το στρογγύλεψα.ο μισός βαθμος υπερ του μαθητή!!!)

----------


## marimari

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Σε λιγότερο από 1 μήνα έχασες 6 κιλά και σου φαντάζουν λίγα; Καλή μου το φυσιολογικό που θα μπορούσες να χάσεις είναι 4 το πολύ κιλά. Να'σαι ευχαριστημένη για το αποτέλεσμα και κακώς ρωτάς -κατά την γνώμη μου! 
> Ελπίζω να αντέξεις με την άτκινς. Προσωπικά είμαι της άποψης να υπάρχει μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή ώστε να μην στερείτε ο οργανισμός μας από τίποτε και φυσικά στα ενδιάμεσα σνακ για να μην νιώθεις ότι πεινάς. Πάντως μπράβο για την απώλεια! 
> :thumbup:


Μαρια ειμαστε σχεδον στα ιδια αποτι ειδα.Καλη συνεχεια.
Δεν ειμαι υπερ των χημικων διαιτων.ΜΕ ΤΙΙΙΙΠΟΤΑ...
Ειμαι ομως υπερ μιας διαιτας που θα σε ξεκινησει, θα σε μαθει να τρως αλλες τροφες απαυτες που ετρωγες κατακορων σχεδον οοοολη σου τη ζωη -υδατανθρακες- θα χασεις καποια κιλα και μετα πολύυυυυ σταδιακα θα επανελθεις στην σωστη Μεσογειακη διατροφη.
Την Ατκινς την επελεξα καθαρα ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ για εκπαιδευση και ναι όντως σε μενα έπιασε.Ειμαι μανα με 2 παιδια και μαγειρεύω ισορροπημένα.Ποσο θα αντεχα σαυτη την διατροφη λες...1 μηνα...2 μηνες...το παρα πολύ.
Εσυ τι κανεις;

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα : 6η εβδομάδα σε low carb διατροφή, περίπου -6 κιλά σύνολο 
> ΒΑΡΟΣ : 70,4 κιλά λίπους 27,2
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ!!!!  :Smile: 
Η marimari δεν κάνει Ατκινς πράγματι, κάνει όμως Low carb διατροφή. 
Θα με ενδιέφερε να δω βέβαια ενδεικτικά τη διατροφή 2-3 ημερών.
Καλά τα 6 κιλά τα έχασε πολύ γρήγορα, δεν ξέρω αν τη τηρούσε κατά γράμμα, αν θα έχανε παραπάνω αλλά είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

@ marimari

Αποφάσισα να σταματήσω να κάνω δίαιτα. Εδώ και χρόνια στο μυαλό μου είναι μονίμως η λέξη δίαιτα. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μου γυρίσει σε αδηφαγική διαταραχή. Άγχος, πολύ άγχος. Με λάθος χειρισμούς ξεσπούσα το άγχος μου στο φαγητό. Οργανώθηκα. Κάθομαι πλέον και φτιάχνω το μενού της εβδομάδας. Βλέποντας αυτό προσαρμόζω και την διατροφή μου χωρίς να κάνω διαφορετικό φαγητό για μένα και διαφορετικό για τον άντρα μου. Τα υπερφαγικά μου έχουν μειωθεί αρκετά, έχω βελτιώσει τον ύπνο, περπατάω. Νιώθω καλύτερα μέσα μου και συνεχίζω με ισορροπημένη διατροφή καθαρά μεσογειακή.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν ξερω πως να κανω ομαδικη παραθεση γιαυτο θα σας τα απαντησω ενα ενα και συνοπτικα!!!!
> 
> need αυτο με τα λυποκυταρα ειναι πολύ ευστοχο και δεν τοξερα.Σευχαριστω.Ετσι εξηγειται οτι οταν κολας μετα τα χανεις 2-2 τα κιλα.Πολύ ενδιαφερον!!!!
> 
> Τονια δεν την κανω επακριβώς γιατι τρωω λιγότερο, ενω ξερω οτι μπορω να φαω περισσότερο.Εσυ προσωπικα ξερεις την αποψη μου γιαυτες τις διαιτες και μεχρι που τις παω.
> 
> sweet χαιρομαι με την απώλεια μου -φυσικα και χαιρομαι πολύ- αλλα η απορια μου παει στο γεγονος οτι 1ον εχει αλλαξει απολυτα η διατροφη μου αρα ισως επρεπε να χασω περισσοτερο, και 2ον εχω πολλα κιλα που επιτρεπουν μεγαλυτερη απωλεια απο καποιον στα 70 π.χ.
> Αγαπω τον εαυτον μου και τον υποστηριζω.
> Να σου ξαναγραψω εδω -τοχω ξαναγραψει σε παλιοτερο ποστ- οτι ξεκινησα στα 120.1 πηγα με διατροφη στα 117,5, επεσα στα σιροπια-καλα θυμασαι- και ξαναρχισα με Ατκινς-σχεδον Ατκινς- μεχρι και σημερα στα 114.5 (το στρογγύλεψα.ο μισός βαθμος υπερ του μαθητή!!!)


Ερώτηση : Με την Ατκινς like πόσο βάρος έχασες;
Πριν να το γυρίσεις σε Ατκινς μεσολάβησαν μέρες που έφαγες ελεύθερα ή πήγες από τη μια δίαιτα στην άλλη.
Αν θέλεις πιο θεαματικά αποτελέσματα νομίζω ότι αξίζει να κάνεις 14 ημέρες ακριβώς induction στην Ατκινς
Τέλος, σε άλλες δίαιτες πόσο έχανες στο αντίστοιχο διάστημα που έκανες Ατκινς;
Αν η Ατκινς δεν σε κάνει να χάνεις περισσότερο και αν δεν σε χορταίνει ( αυτό ξέρω ότι στο κάνει ) περισσότερο τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να την ακολουθείς!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Βρε μαριμαρι μου σε πόσο καιρό σε βδομάδες τα έχασες τα 6 κιλά? Μου αρέσει που λέτε εμένα φαινόμενο ενώ εσύ τα έχασες σε λιγότερο, χωρίς να κάνεις καν δίαιτα ανθρώπινη!!!! Θυμάμαι στην αρχή που έκανες διατροφή σλιβάτου (έτρωγες ελάχιστα) και μετά έκανες σλιβ με σιρόπι για πονόλαιμο χα! Ε αυτό δεν ήταν δίαιτα, έδωσες μια του μεταβολισμού σου και πήγε κάτω. Θυμάμαι όμως πως τότε δεν έχανες καθόλου βάρος κι ότι είχες ξεκινήσει από 118 κιλά. Αν τα θυμάμαι λάθος συγνώμη, πάντως καλό θα ήταν να τα γράφεις να μη μπερδεύεσαι ώστε να βλέπεις την πραγματική πρόοδό σου. Δηλαδή πόσα κιλά ήθελα να χάσεις και σε πόσο? Μέχρι 1-1,2 κιλό τη βδομάδα είσαι ΟΚ στα κιλά που είσαι (1% του βάρους σου)! βγάλε και τα υγρά στην αρχή 1-3 κιλά μαζεμένα, αν δεν έκανες πρίν διαιτα, ανάλογα τις κατακρατήσεις που είχες.


Εσένα καλέ σε λέμε φαινόμενο γιατί τη μια κάνεις δίαιτα την άλλη τη χαλάς και στο τέλος καταφέρνεις και να χάσεις!:thumbup:

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Ναι ειμαι στην 3η εβδομαδα και οι θερμιδες ειναι δυστυχως χαμηλες.Δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνουν τις 1200 σε μεσον ορο.
> Χτες ειχα αρκετα πιο χαμηλες.
> Θα το διορθωσω αυτο.Δεν θα μείνει ετσι.
> Θα αλλαξω ζυγαρια γιατι μπορει και εκει ναναι το θεμα.Δεν τα γραφω.Τα θυμαμαι.Δεν με βοηθαει να τα γραφω.Περιμενω περιοδο αλλα δεν εχω καθοοοοολου κατακρατηση και πεινα οπως παλια.Καλο αυτο αλλα οταν συμβαινει κατι διαφορετικο παντα ανησυχείς.
> Ναι αυτο με το μετρημα εχεις δικιο.Θαρχισω να το κανω...
> 
> Πως το βρισκω το BMR;


το bmi σου εννοεις;
βγαινει με τον ακολουθο τυπο
υψος *υψος=χ
κιλα/χ=bmi

το ξερεις οτι αναλογα τα κιλα σου παιρνεις πολυ λιγες θερμιδες;
δε θελω να το παιξω εξυπνη,αλλωστε ολοι εδω στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε,αλλα εχεις σκεφτει οτι ο λογος που ισως κολλας ειναι οτι το σωμα σου αντιστεκεται στις λιγες θερμιδες με αποτελεσμα να παραγει παραπανω αντισταση;
καπου το χα διαβασει αυτο

http://www.clickatlife.gr/story/euzo...sas?id=2051778

----------


## lineal

για bmr 
http://www.calories.com.gr/page.php?id=23

----------


## marimari

Καλημερααααααααααααα
Θα σας γραψω αναλυτικα αργοτερα γιατι ταχω και τα 2 σημερα εδω.
113,9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΞΕΚΟΛΗΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
ΓΙΟΥΧΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σας φιλω και σας στελνω αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλημέρα συγχαρητήρια marimari!!! είδες δεν είχες κολλήσει, μια χαρά είναι τα κιλά που χάνεις!!! Καλή κάθοδο!!
need το τσέπωσα το κιλάκι αυτή τη φορά, 3 μέρες σερί χωρίς δίαιτα και γυμναστική  :Frown:  Με ματιάσατε καλέ :P :P πάει το φαινόμενο!
Κορίτσια πάω να δω πότε έχω εβδομαδιαίο, θα το μεταβάλω σε "σήμερα¨" γιατί αρχίω τη δίαιτα που λέγαμε! Σας φιλώ!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> 23/1/2013 103.5 
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 6/2/2013 102.2 πέρασε η πρώτη βδομάδα γυμναστικής με 260 λεπτά αερόβια!
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 14/2/2013 101.1 Στελλού τρέχααααααααααααααα


Λοιπόν και τώρα τα χάλια μου
19/2/2013 101.9 (δεν είναι ακόμα εβδομαδιαίο ακριβώς αλλά αρχίζω τη δίαιτα της mitsimou και αλλάζω το ζύγισμα)

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα συγχαρητήρια marimari!!! είδες δεν είχες κολλήσει, μια χαρά είναι τα κιλά που χάνεις!!! Καλή κάθοδο!!
> need το τσέπωσα το κιλάκι αυτή τη φορά, 3 μέρες σερί χωρίς δίαιτα και γυμναστική  Με ματιάσατε καλέ :P :P πάει το φαινόμενο!
> Κορίτσια πάω να δω πότε έχω εβδομαδιαίο, θα το μεταβάλω σε "σήμερα¨" γιατί αρχίω τη δίαιτα που λέγαμε! Σας φιλώ!


Μπαααα! Δεν πιστεύω να μπήκε κανονικά το κιλό, σε 2 ημέρες το πολύ θα πας εκεί που ήσουν, ελπίζω δλδ!
Καλή επιτυχία !!!!:thumbup:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Καλημερααααααααααααα
> Θα σας γραψω αναλυτικα αργοτερα γιατι ταχω και τα 2 σημερα εδω.
> 113,9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΞΕΚΟΛΗΣΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
> ΓΙΟΥΧΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σας φιλω και σας στελνω αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



τι να πω τωρα ??? ειδες βρε χαζουλι?? αντε μπραβο επιτελους........χρονο ηθελες :smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b::smug b:

----------


## helena73

γεια σας,σημερα 70,4..ως το τελος βδομαδας θα παω 69,,ευχομαι και προσπαθω,,,εκοψα τις βλακειες που εκανα αλαντικα,λουκανικα,,,,

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα συγχαρητήρια marimari!!! είδες δεν είχες κολλήσει, μια χαρά είναι τα κιλά που χάνεις!!! Καλή κάθοδο!!
> need το τσέπωσα το κιλάκι αυτή τη φορά, 3 μέρες σερί χωρίς δίαιτα και γυμναστική  Με ματιάσατε καλέ :P :P πάει το φαινόμενο!
> Κορίτσια πάω να δω πότε έχω εβδομαδιαίο, θα το μεταβάλω σε "σήμερα¨" γιατί αρχίω τη δίαιτα που λέγαμε! Σας φιλώ!
> ...


μακάρι! είμαι όμως πρισμένη χάλια, θα μου πεις 100 κιλά κουβαλάς το 1 σε πείραξε? ε ναι..................:sniff:

----------


## marimari

Πω πω ρε φιλε στενογραφιαααααααααααα!!!!!! !!
Πολύ σας γουσταρω...αληθεια!!!!!!!!!
Εν συντομια αναφερω τα εξής...αν θυμαμαι καλα τις ερωτησεις σας απο χτες.
Εχτες πηγα για πρωτη φορα "αιθουσες" στο γυμναστηριο.Καλαααα.....γελα γα απο μεσα μου.Εκανα μια ωρα αερομπικ και παω να φυγω και με κρατησαν κατι φιλες και στην επομενη ωρα με just floor...βασικα στεπ ήταν με λαστιχα και βαρακια. 

Ολα καλα...Απο φαγητο αν θυμαμαι καλα την ερωτηση της need-πως ειναι τοονομα σου need για να μη σε λεω need;;;- να γραψω μια μερα φαγητου.
Λοιπον:
Πρωι σκετο καφε ελληνικο.
Πρωινο 2 ωρες μετα 1 φετα μεγεθουν κριμ κρακερ απο το πριονοξυλοκρακερ που εχω φτιαξει απο πιτουρο βρωμης πιτουρο σταριου, παπαρουνοσπορο και λιναροσπορο, με λιγο μελι.
Μεσημεριανο οτι κρεατικο ή ψαρικο φρεσκο ή κονσερβα εχω με σαλατα.
Μερικα μεσημερια εχω φαει 2 αυγα με τυρι και γαλοπουλα.
Απογευμα μερικες φορες 4-5 ντοματινια με 2 φετες τυρι ή γαλοπουλα ή αυγο...
Βραδυ μερικες φορες τιποτα μερικες φορες το ιδιο το απογευματινο.
Αυτα τις 3 εβδομαδες που κανω κατι σαν Ατκινς.
Αααα μερικες μερες (4 μεχρι στιγμης απο το ξεκινημα εχω βαλει μεσα στη σαλατα και 1 πορτοκάλι).Αυτααααα!!!!!
Βασικα καλα το ειπατε low carb κανω ή μαλλον κατι αναμεσα σε Ατκινς και Ντουγκαν επειδη προσπαθω και τα λιπαρα να μην ειναι τραγικα.Λουκανικο δεν εχω φαει σχεδον ποτε στη ζωη μου.Μια φορα προχτες πηγα να φαω ενα και τοκαψα!!!!!
Σας φιλω 
:kiss:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Πω πω ρε φιλε στενογραφιαααααααααααα!!!!!! !!
> Πολύ σας γουσταρω...αληθεια!!!!!!!!!
> Εν συντομια αναφερω τα εξής...αν θυμαμαι καλα τις ερωτησεις σας απο χτες.
> Εχτες πηγα για πρωτη φορα "αιθουσες" στο γυμναστηριο.Καλαααα.....γελα γα απο μεσα μου.Εκανα μια ωρα αερομπικ και παω να φυγω και με κρατησαν κατι φιλες και στην επομενη ωρα με just floor...βασικα στεπ ήταν με λαστιχα και βαρακια. 
> 
> Ολα καλα...Απο φαγητο αν θυμαμαι καλα την ερωτηση της need-πως ειναι τοονομα σου need για να μη σε λεω need;;;- να γραψω μια μερα φαγητου.
> Λοιπον:
> Πρωι σκετο καφε ελληνικο.
> ...


Μάγδα με λένε  :Smile: 
Καλά βρε θηρίο αερόμπικ έκανες; χαρά στο κουράγιο σου! Εγώ νομίζω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω έτσι και πάω να χοροπηδάω τόση ώρα. Έχω να κάνω αερόμπικ από τα 20+! Πέρσι με έπιασε το μεράκι ένα διάστημα με ένα dvd κυκλικής προπόνησης. Είχε λίγη ώρα χοροπηδητό και όσο ώρα χοροποπηδούσα έλεγα : τώρα θα πεθάνω :spin: Τελικά όσο περνούσε ο καιρός άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι μπορεί και να μην πεθάνω! Μετά έπιασε καύσωνας και αποφάσισα ότι δεν είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή για χοροπηδητό :yes:
Ωραία η διατροφή σου! Έτσι και αλλιώς είδα ότι ξεκόλλησες οπότε προφανώς όλα μια χαρά είναι.
Αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς!!!!

* Για τη στενογραφία που λες εμένα ήταν η δουλειά μου για χρόνια ο υπολογιστής ( σύμβουλος μηχανογράφησης - τεχνικός software) . Τώρα που δεν δουλεύω σπουδάζω και έχω κάθε τρεις και λίγο να παραδώσω εργασίες χιλιάδων λέξεων οπότε προπονούμε και πάλι! 
Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όσο κάνεις διατροφή εδώ μέσα θα κάνεις και εσύ προπόνηση στη στενογραφία. Με ένα σμπάρο 2 τρυγόνια!
:smilegrin:

----------


## marimari

Μαγδα.Ωραιοοοο!!!!!!
Ναι εκανα αερομπικ γιατι χτες πέρασα μια παρα πολύ δύσκολη μερα... ηθελα απλώς να δω νεα προσωπα χωρις να χρειαστει να μιλησω απλώς να αισθανθώ παρουσίες δίπλα μου.
Απογοητευτικα με την 1η ωρα γιατι 1ον αερομπικ εχω να κανω απο -μην πω απο ποτε θα φαω κοκκινη-2ον μου την εσπασε η γυμναστρια γιατι αυτη την ειχε δει dancing with the stars και σταματουσε καθε 5 δευτερα να διορθωσει την χορογραφια λες και ειχαμε τον Κωσταλα και τον Λατσιο να δωσουν βαθμους...
Αποτελεσμα δεν ανεβασα παλμους δεν ιδρωσα και ξενερωσα.Ηθελα να φυγω με τροπο να μην την προσβαλω να με δει να φευγω να κετεβω κατω για διαδρομο αλλα ευτυχως ειχαμε φτασει στο τελος και ελει που παω να φυγω με τσιμπισαν 2 φιλες και εβαλαν με το ζορι στο επεομενο το οποιο ηταν πολύ καλο.Παρολο που ηταν ασκησεις εδαφους και ιδρωσα και ενιωσα οτι κατι εκανα.



Υ.Γ το διπλωμα της στενογραφίας ποτε το δίνεται να φωναξω συζυγο και τεκνα να με χειροκροτήσουν!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

πωπω τρως πολυ λιγο βρε αγαπη μου, γιατι το κανεις αυτο? Εισαι 10 κιλα πανω απο μενα, το σωμα μας θελει φαι. Σαλατες και φρουτα........ (στα φρουτα κι γω δεν τα παω καλα αλλα προσπαθω τουλαχιστο αλλα σαλατες, ουτε γιδι! )

----------


## sweetOctober

χαχαχχαχα καλο καλο με το διπλωμα της στενο! Μακαρι να δωσουμε κι αλλα στενα διπλωματα!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μαγδα.Ωραιοοοο!!!!!!
> Ναι εκανα αερομπικ γιατι χτες πέρασα μια παρα πολύ δύσκολη μερα... ηθελα απλώς να δω νεα προσωπα χωρις να χρειαστει να μιλησω απλώς να αισθανθώ παρουσίες δίπλα μου.
> Απογοητευτικα με την 1η ωρα γιατι 1ον αερομπικ εχω να κανω απο -μην πω απο ποτε θα φαω κοκκινη-2ον μου την εσπασε η γυμναστρια γιατι αυτη την ειχε δει dancing with the stars και σταματουσε καθε 5 δευτερα να διορθωσει την χορογραφια λες και ειχαμε τον Κωσταλα και τον Λατσιο να δωσουν βαθμους...
> Αποτελεσμα δεν ανεβασα παλμους δεν ιδρωσα και ξενερωσα.Ηθελα να φυγω με τροπο να μην την προσβαλω να με δει να φευγω να κετεβω κατω για διαδρομο αλλα ευτυχως ειχαμε φτασει στο τελος και ελει που παω να φυγω με τσιμπισαν 2 φιλες και εβαλαν με το ζορι στο επεομενο το οποιο ηταν πολύ καλο.Παρολο που ηταν ασκησεις εδαφους και ιδρωσα και ενιωσα οτι κατι εκανα.
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ το διπλωμα της στενογραφίας ποτε το δίνεται να φωναξω συζυγο και τεκνα να με χειροκροτήσουν!!!!!


Καλά τα πας όπου να ναι θα το πάρεις το δίπλωμα και εσύ!!!
Από το γυμναστήριο μόλις γύρισα! Μου κάνεις εντύπωση το πόσο ωραία νιώθω μετά. Είχα πολλά χρόνια να πάω γυμναστήριο, πλην των 2 περίπου μηνών που έκανα power plate πρόπερσι.To power plate όμως ποτέ δεν με έκανε να νιώσω ευεξία, το αντίθετο! Όταν έβγαινα από το γυμναστήριο ένιωθα λες και με έδερναν επί μία ώρα. Το κακό είναι ότι τώρα με το που βγαίνω από το γυμναστήριο νιώθω όπως παλιά που δεν είχα υποχρεώσεις, έκανα ένα μπάνιο και έβγαινα για καφέ ή ποτό. Τι ωραία χρόνια!!!!! Μακάρι να το έκανα και τώρα!

----------


## marimari

Βρε ας παρω το διπλωμα των 100 κιλων και ας γραφω με τον ενα δείκτη οοοολη την ωρα.
sweetOctober τρωω λιγο τωρα που ειναι αρχη.Μετα θα γυρίσω σταδιακα στην Μεσογειακή.
Ας το κανω και εγω μια φορα στη ζωη μου.Φρουτα τρωω πολύ λιγα.Σαλατικά αμα δεις την ποσότητα ειναι ενα βαθυ πιατο 2-3 ατομων...εστιατορίου.
Ναι αλλα δεν πειναω.Αμα πεινασω αργοτερα δηλαδη οταν αρχισω και κουραζομαι θα φαω περισσοτερο.
Το ξερω οτι θα συμβει και αυτο.Ας εχω χασει τουλαχιστον τα πρωτα 15 ναχω παρει θαρος και γραμμη στο γυμναστηριο και ας φαω και περισσοτερο σιγα σιγα.Ειμαι ακομη επιρρεπείς σε λιχουδιες και καλουδια.Απλώς δεν βαζω ουτε μπουκια στο στομα μου γιατι δεν θα σταματισω ουτε σε 10 μαφινς αλμυρά που εφτιαξα για τα παιδια...Κολασηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!! 

Μαγδα ποσο δικιο εχεις για την γυμναστικη...
Αλλοι καιροι τοτε ...αστα!!!!Το θεμα ειναι οτι αρχισα και εγω να το βλεπω σαν διεξοδο και μαρεσε που εχτες που δεν ημουν καλα τελικά τελειωσε η μερα με καλυτερη διαθεση!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

μαρι πεφτει ο μεταβολισμος, δυστηχως. Ολα πρεπει να ειναι μελετημενα.
Μαγδα τί ωραίες εποχές πραγματικά. Εγώ μετά το γυμναστήριο πήγαινα κι έκανα κολύμπι! Μετά έπεφτα ξερή, και μετά δουλειά. Μερικές φορές έκανα και μασαζ στην παραλία, θεικό!
Τον χειμώνα έκανα σάουνα και την καταέβρισκα!

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Καλημέρα συγχαρητήρια marimari!!! είδες δεν είχες κολλήσει, μια χαρά είναι τα κιλά που χάνεις!!! Καλή κάθοδο!!
> μακάρι! είμαι όμως πρισμένη χάλια, θα μου πεις 100 κιλά κουβαλάς το 1 σε πείραξε? ε ναι..................:sniff:


ποσο μα ποσο σε καταλαβαινω...να δω διψηφιο και τι στον κοσμο....

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Βρε ας παρω το διπλωμα των 100 κιλων και ας γραφω με τον ενα δείκτη οοοολη την ωρα.
> sweetOctober τρωω λιγο τωρα που ειναι αρχη.Μετα θα γυρίσω σταδιακα στην Μεσογειακή.
> Ας το κανω και εγω μια φορα στη ζωη μου.Φρουτα τρωω πολύ λιγα.Σαλατικά αμα δεις την ποσότητα ειναι ενα βαθυ πιατο 2-3 ατομων...εστιατορίου.
> Ναι αλλα δεν πειναω.Αμα πεινασω αργοτερα δηλαδη οταν αρχισω και κουραζομαι θα φαω περισσοτερο.
> Το ξερω οτι θα συμβει και αυτο.Ας εχω χασει τουλαχιστον τα πρωτα 15 ναχω παρει θαρος και γραμμη στο γυμναστηριο και ας φαω και περισσοτερο σιγα σιγα.Ειμαι ακομη επιρρεπείς σε λιχουδιες και καλουδια.Απλώς δεν βαζω ουτε μπουκια στο στομα μου γιατι δεν θα σταματισω ουτε σε 10 μαφινς αλμυρά που εφτιαξα για τα παιδια...Κολασηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!! 
> 
> Μαγδα ποσο δικιο εχεις για την γυμναστικη...
> Αλλοι καιροι τοτε ...αστα!!!!Το θεμα ειναι οτι αρχισα και εγω να το βλεπω σαν διεξοδο και μαρεσε που εχτες που δεν ημουν καλα τελικά τελειωσε η μερα με καλυτερη διαθεση!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> μαρι πεφτει ο μεταβολισμος, δυστηχως. Ολα πρεπει να ειναι μελετημενα.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ, πρέπει να λειτουργείς κατόπιν μελέτης! Αν κατέβεις τώρα πολύ χαμηλά πιθανόν ο μεταβολισμός σου να πέσει και να μειώσει τις καύσεις, μετά θα είναι δύσκολο να τον ανεβάσεις. Καλό είναι να τρως κοντά στον BMR σου, άντε και λίγο πιο κάτω. Καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλεις να ξεφορτωθείς τα πρώτα κιλά όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται για να πάρεις τα πάνω σου αλλά θέλουμε να συνεχίσεις εξίσου όμορφα να χάνεις και μετά από 2 μήνες. Σκέψου ότι εγώ προσπαθώ να είμαι στις 1200 θερμίδες και πάλι φοβάμαι διαρκώς μην ρίξω χαμηλά τον μεταβολισμό μου που εμένα ο BMR μου είναι 1468 οπότε παίρνω 250-350 θερμίδες πιο κάτω. Με το δικό σου βάρος αντίστοιχα θα είχα BMR 1881 δηλαδή + 400 θερμίδες! Η Ατκινς έτσι και αλλιώς σηκώνει παραπάνω φαϊ. Εγώ αν δω και άλλη εβδομάδα να χάνω μόνο 700 γρ σκέφτομαι να αυξήσω το φαι μου να δω πως θα πάει
Δημητρούλα τι λες;

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 2/1/2013 108.8
> 9/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> 23/1/2013 103.5 
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 6/2/2013 102.2 πέρασε η πρώτη βδομάδα γυμναστικής με 260 λεπτά αερόβια!
> 
> *13/2/2013* 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> ...


*20/2/2013* 101.4 να και το επισημο εβδομαδιαιο, τελικα με τουτα και με κεινα, με διαλειμμα 3 ημερων, ειχα απωλεια!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μαγδα συμφωνω, αλλα δε νομιζω πως ο,τι κι αν λεμε εμεις εχει σημασια. Εξαρχης ειπε θελει να το δοκιμασει κι ολο υποθερμιδικα υποπτα πραγματα σκαρωνει :PΠρεπει να βγω

----------


## marimari

Δεν μπορω να πιασω την ενοια του "υποπτα" που εχεις γραψει sweetOctober και επειδη ξερω πολύ καλα ποσο προσεκτικοί πρεπει ναμαστε με τα γραφόμενα μας μεσα στο ιντερνετ εν απουσία προσωπικής παρουσία το εκλαμβάνω καλοπροαίρετα :smug b:

Μαγδα μου τα ξερω κοριτσι μου οοοολα αυτα.Δεν κανω διαιτα τον τελευταιο χρονο.
Παχυσαρκο παιδι ημουν και με μεγααααααλη προσπαθεια παντα κρατιόμουν στις καλυτερες των περιπτώσεων 10 κιλα πανω απο το κανονικό.
Στο προηγουμενο μου επαγγελμα και μαυτα καταπιανομουν και εχω γραψει κατεβατα για διαιτες καθως και εχω συναντησει και μιλησει ωωωωωρες ατελειωτες με διαιτολογους, γυμναστες , χειρουργούς βαριατρικης...Ασε...Κοπος μεγαλος σου λεω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Για να το κανω υπαρχει λογος.Το ξερω οτι θα κολλησω και ειμαι ετοιμη, απλώς ακομη με εκπαιδευω!!!!!!
Σευχαριστω που τα υπενθυμιζεις διαρκως και το εκλαμβανω θετικα.Πιστεψε με.

----------


## sweetOctober

πωπω ετοιμοπολεμη καλε εισαι, αστειευομουν. Δεν ξαναμιλαω καλε!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δεν μπορω να πιασω την ενοια του "υποπτα" που εχεις γραψει sweetOctober και επειδη ξερω πολύ καλα ποσο προσεκτικοί πρεπει ναμαστε με τα γραφόμενα μας μεσα στο ιντερνετ εν απουσία προσωπικής παρουσία το εκλαμβάνω καλοπροαίρετα :smug b:
> 
> Μαγδα μου τα ξερω κοριτσι μου οοοολα αυτα.Δεν κανω διαιτα τον τελευταιο χρονο.
> Παχυσαρκο παιδι ημουν και με μεγααααααλη προσπαθεια παντα κρατιόμουν στις καλυτερες των περιπτώσεων 10 κιλα πανω απο το κανονικό.
> Στο προηγουμενο μου επαγγελμα και μαυτα καταπιανομουν και εχω γραψει κατεβατα για διαιτες καθως και εχω συναντησει και μιλησει ωωωωωρες ατελειωτες με διαιτολογους, γυμναστες , χειρουργούς βαριατρικης...Ασε...Κοπος μεγαλος σου λεω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Για να το κανω υπαρχει λογος.Το ξερω οτι θα κολλησω και ειμαι ετοιμη, απλώς ακομη με εκπαιδευω!!!!!!
> Σευχαριστω που τα υπενθυμιζεις διαρκως και το εκλαμβανω θετικα.Πιστεψε με.


Ο.Κ. λοιπόν καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τις λες. Πειραματίζεσαι και εκπαιδεύεσαι, πολύ ωραία!
Τι λες να κάνεις αν κολλήσεις; Εγώ σκέφτηκα να αυξήσω λίγο τις θερμίδες μου και να προσθέσω λίγους σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες. Λες να δουλέψει;
Τι ωραία που είμαστε εδώ μέσα και τα συζητάμε, πολύ χαίρομαι!!!!Πειραματιζόμαστ ε κιόλας και βγάζουμε τα δικά μας συμπεράσματα. Δεν θα βασιζόμαστε μόνο σε έρευνες ξένων!
Μαρί μου είδα που μου είπες κάπου ότι ο οργανισμός συνηθίζει στο βάρος που ήμασταν τον περισσότερο καιρό. Εμένα καλέ ο δικός μου πρέπει να τα έχει παίξει, που να βρει σε ποιο βάρος ήταν τον περισσότερο καιρό! Μια πάνω, μια κάτω σε ησυχία δεν τον άφησα! Και άμα είναι να θυμάται καλύτερα να πιάσει τις μακρινές αναμνήσεις ,τότε που ήμουν πολύ λιγότερα κιλά :smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Θέλω να δω ξανα 101 στρογγυλο ή 100+. Δεν θα φάω απόψε κι ας τα έκανα λίγο σαλάτα που έφαγα νωρίς βραδυνό. Σε παρακαλώ ζυγαρίτσα μου να πάει καλά. Πλιζ!

----------


## lineal

sweet october θα δεις θα δεις  :Wink:  
κοντευει η ωρα που θα τα δεις

θελω και γω να δω ενα 102+ ή στρογγυλο δε με νοιαζει να το δω θελω!!! :P

----------


## sweetOctober

Πήγες καλά σήμερα, θα ξεφουσκώσεις θα το δείς! Να σου πω, σήμερα κατά λάθος ακουμπούσα στο νιπτήρα ανεβαίνοντας στη ζυγαριά και ξέασα να βγάλω το χέρι μου και είδα 99. Ηταν τόσο όμορφο σου λέω..........................................χ αχαχαχαχαχα πειραγμένο 99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Πήγες καλά σήμερα, θα ξεφουσκώσεις θα το δείς! Να σου πω, σήμερα κατά λάθος ακουμπούσα στο νιπτήρα ανεβαίνοντας στη ζυγαριά και ξέασα να βγάλω το χέρι μου και είδα 99. Ηταν τόσο όμορφο σου λέω..........................................χ αχαχαχαχαχα πειραγμένο 99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα φανταζομαι!!!
εγω οταν ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια,μεχρι να παει στα παλιοκιλα που ειμαι,βλεπω κατι αριθμους 50,60 μεχρι και το 80,90 μου φαινονται ονειρεμενα!!!
ελα θα τα πετυχουμε,κοντευουμε!!! -λεμε τωρα:smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλέ τί 50 60 αυτά τα νούμερα δεν τα έχω δεί ποτέ! Ουτε 70 θυμάμαι πότε έχω δεί!! 75 πρέπει να ήμουν φοιτήτρια, κι είχα αρρωστησει και είχα χάσει 2-3 κιλά. Η' ήμουν 75 και μετά έγινα -3 κιλά ή ήμουν 78 και είδα 75. Θα σε γελάσω. Πάντως ένα 75 μια φορά το είχα!!!!!!!
Δε ζυγιζόμουν τότε τρομάρα μου! Μου άρεσα! 
Τώρα ας δω 7 κι ας είναι 79.9! Μετά θα κατέβω μέχρι εκεί που θα μου αρέσω/μπορέσω.

----------


## sweetOctober

78 ήμουν στα αδύνατα μου! Είχα κατοσταρήσει και μετά τα έχασα. Τώρα μου ήρθε σφαίρα η εικόνα! Θυμάμαι το 8! Και θυμάμαι ότι ήμουν κοντά στα 80 κι έλεγα "μόλις πάω 80 θα ξανακάνω δίαιτα".
(καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι ήταν πολυ παλιά αυτό και δεν έκανα δίαιτα μετά τα 80 χαχαχαχαχαχ)

----------


## lineal

και γω ακριβως οπως εσυ.εχω φτασει μεχρι 73 και μετα η χαζη τα ξαναεβαλα δε προσεχα καθολου ομως...
με ηρθε και ο θυροειδης και με πηρε απο κατω γιατι νομιζα οτι με το θυροειδη παχαινεις χωρις να μπορεις να κανεις κατι,οποτε τα παρατησα.
εκανα λαθος μεγαλο.
εγω στη φαση αυτη να φτασω 90 και μετα βλεπουμε...αλλα προς το παρον τα παω 10 10 τα κιλα.ειμαι στα δευτερα 10,λιγο ακομα θελω και κοντευω και σε διψηφιο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Οταν γέννησες είχες υποθυρεοειδισμό? Να τσεκάρεις το παιδί. Οχι ο θυροειδης παλευεται, ευτυχως, κριμα που τα παρατησες. Κι γω με παρατησα μια περιοδο κι εβαλα το πολυ βαρος, τα λιγα κιλα μετα μπηκαν πανευκολα, και πολλα τώρα μετά τη γέννα.
Στην εγγυμοσυνη όσα έβαλα μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα από τη γέννα τα έχασα.Εχεις δεί έγγυο να παχαίνει μετά τη γέννα?:crazy: Ευτυχως ξυπνησα νωρις, εκανα (ματαιες) προσπαθειες στην αρχη για διαιτα, ολο επιανα το θερμιδομετρητη ολο τον αφηνα. Τελικα με τη δουλεια και μωρο παιδι δεν εκανα τιποτε παρα να βαζω κιλα. Τωρα με τη νεα χρονια που δε δουλευα το πηρα πιο ζεστα αλλα το κακο ειχε γινει................. :crazy: τελοσπαντων
κι γω 90 θελω να δω τόσο πολυ, με κουρασαν τα 100, ειναι πολυ βαρυα κιλα. Το σωμα μου δεν αντεχει πια. Καλα η ψυχη ακομα πιο πολυ..........θελω να πεταξω απο πανω μου τα ρουχα της εγγυμοσυνης...

----------


## lineal

οχι πριν γεννησω ειχα θυροειδη,στην εγκυμοσυνη το ελεγχα μια χαρα,αυτο που σε λεω εγινε πολλα χρονια πριν,ημουν μικρη ακομα  :Big Grin: 

χαχα τελικα εμεις μοιαζουμε πολυ βρε!!!
και γω ετσι σαν και σενα,οταν εμεινα εγκυος πηγαινα σε διαιτολογο ειχα χασει ηδη 25 κιλα και στην εγκυμοσυνη εβαλα 12,εκανα και διαβητη κυησης,αν και μονο μια μετρηση ηταν χαλια,ολες οι αλλες καλες,εκανα ινσουλινη γιατι ειχα πολυαμνιο...αστα βραστα.
και αφου γεννησα εβαλα ποσα κιλα,να φανταστεις οταν γεννησα εχασα τα 10 κιλα απο τα 12 και ημουν 86 κιλα,μετα σε ενα χρονο και γω δε ξερω ποσα πηγα,παντως περσι το φλεβαρη που αποφασισα πως φτανει τοσο ειχα φτασει στα 120,7 το λεει και στο τικερακι μου

οποτε εχω δει αλλη μια εγκυο να παχαινει μετα τη γεννα,εμενα και το λεω σε ολους και τριβουν τα ματια τους :lol:

εσυ τουλαχιστον το αποφασισες νωρις,εγω πηρα τον χρονο μου 

μη στεναχωριεσαι ολα θα γινουν μη σε παιρνει απο κατω,ολες μαζι το περναμε αυτο λιγο πολυ τραβαμε ζορια  :Smile:

----------


## lineal

2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2

κατι εκανα αυτη τη βδομαδα  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

να΄σαι καλα πραγματικα, ισως να μη στο εχω δειξει σωστα γιατι ειναι λιγο περιεργη φαση για μενα, αλλα με εχεις βοηθησει παρα πολυ, ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες, λες και εισαι στην ακρη του μυαλου μου και σκεφτεσαι ολα τα χαζα που σκεφτομαι, ενω ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να τα σκεφτομαι!
Κι εμενα τριβουν ολοι τα ματια τους...επρεπε να δεις το γυμναστη. νομιζε οτι παχυνα στην κύηση (και λογικό το βρίσκω!!!)


> _Originally posted by lineal_
> οχι πριν γεννησω ειχα θυροειδη,στην εγκυμοσυνη το ελεγχα μια χαρα,αυτο που σε λεω εγινε πολλα χρονια πριν,ημουν μικρη ακομα 
> 
> χαχα τελικα εμεις μοιαζουμε πολυ βρε!!!
> και γω ετσι σαν και σενα,οταν εμεινα εγκυος πηγαινα σε διαιτολογο ειχα χασει ηδη 25 κιλα και στην εγκυμοσυνη εβαλα 12,εκανα και διαβητη κυησης,αν και μονο μια μετρηση ηταν χαλια,ολες οι αλλες καλες,εκανα ινσουλινη γιατι ειχα πολυαμνιο...αστα βραστα.
> και αφου γεννησα εβαλα ποσα κιλα,να φανταστεις οταν γεννησα εχασα τα 10 κιλα απο τα 12 και ημουν 86 κιλα,μετα σε ενα χρονο και γω δε ξερω ποσα πηγα,παντως περσι το φλεβαρη που αποφασισα πως φτανει τοσο ειχα φτασει στα 120,7 το λεει και στο τικερακι μου
> 
> οποτε εχω δει αλλη μια εγκυο να παχαινει μετα τη γεννα,εμενα και το λεω σε ολους και τριβουν τα ματια τους :lol:
> 
> ...

----------


## lineal

αληθεια;
πολυ χαιρομαι που καπως σε βοηθησα 
κι αν μπορω να βοηθησω και παραπανω θα το κανω γιατι ξερω πως περνας και πως νιωθεις
οχι μονο για τα κιλα,αλλα ξερω πως αν εχεις γεννησει και τωρα συντομα θα νιωθεις και καπως με ολα.
παρολαυτα εδω ειμαστε να υποστηριζουμε η μια την αλλη 
ή ο ενας τον αλλο και χαιρομαι πολυ οταν συμβαινει αυτο!!!:wink2:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μακαρι να μπορω να βοηθησω κι γω!!! Ναι με εχεις βοηθησει παρα πολυ, ειδικα με το dietup μαλλον με εσωσες καλη μου, εχω μεγαλη αναγκη να ακολουθω ενα προγραμμα απλο, ευελικτο, χωρις εξοδα και χωρις να αναλωνομαι στη μετρηση θερμιδων η ιδια. Εισαι αστερι!!!

----------


## lineal

πωπω καλα θα κοκκινησω και ασε που θα το παρω και πανω μου -εντελως ομως  :Big Grin: 
καλα εισαι τρελη ε,ειδα μολις το τικερακι σου χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
<3

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> πωπω καλα θα κοκκινησω και ασε που θα το παρω και πανω μου -εντελως ομως 
> καλα εισαι τρελη ε,ειδα μολις το τικερακι σου χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
> <3


να το παρεις! Πάνω σου σε διάθεση κάτω σου σε κιλά! Απορω με τοσο μεγαλο παιδι πως θυμασαι ποσο δυσκολα ειναι στην αρχη! Η απόλυτη ευτυχία μαζί με τις απόλυτες δυσκολίες. Τελοσπάντων! Τώρα έχω ευέλικτο πρόγραμμα και θα έχω και περισσότεροχρόνο με το παιδί μου να κυλιστούμε στα χαλιά να παίζουμε!
Ναι είμαι τρελή, θα μείνεις στο τικεράκι (αν δεν έχειςπρόβλημα), έχω δεσμευτεί απέναντι σου ότι θα αδυνατίσω, όχι απέναντι μου, απέναντι σου πια! Μου βρήκες δίαιτα κι γω θα τη τηρήσω!

----------


## lineal

να παρει,ξερεις τι γινεται; απανταω και μετα επειδη κατι εχει το ρουτερ μου χανω τη συνδεση και χανονται ολα οσα ειπα

γκρρρ

αν και δυομιση ο μικρος ολα τα θυμαμαι,ολα

ολα τα ζεις και τα νιωθεις 1000φορες παραπανω απ οτι ειναι

οχι οτι τωρα δεν υπαρχουν νευρα,αγχος,ζορια αλλα οκ το να σαι λεχωνα ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση και θελει υπομονη,ολα φτιαχνονται

οσον αφορα το να χω προβλημα,οχι βεβαια,τετοια τιμη και να χω και προβλημα;χοχοχοχο:spin:

----------


## need2loose

70,7 
Σήμερα έκλεισα την 7η εβδομάδα και μπήκα στην 8η,
είμαι περίεργη τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον! 
Συνολική απώλεια περίπου -6 κιλά θα ήθελα να ήταν μεγαλύτερη αλλά δεν πειράζει
σαφώς είμαι πολύ καλύτερα απ' ότι όταν ξεκίνησα και αυτό μετράει πάνω απ' όλα!

----------


## anastasia__

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 70,7 
> Σήμερα έκλεισα την 7η εβδομάδα και μπήκα στην 8η,
> είμαι περίεργη τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον! 
> Συνολική απώλεια περίπου -6 κιλά θα ήθελα να ήταν μεγαλύτερη αλλά δεν πειράζει
> σαφώς είμαι πολύ καλύτερα απ' ότι όταν ξεκίνησα και αυτό μετράει πάνω απ' όλα!


That's the spirit!!!

----------


## lineal

20.2.2012 120.7
27.2.2012 117.3
6.3.2012 117
17.3.2012 113.8 
25.3.2012 114.8
1.4.2012 113
8.4.2012 112.2
15.4.2012 112.6
22.4.2012 113.3
29.4.2012 110.8
8.5.2012 110.1 
27.5.2012 109.6
3.6.2012 109.1
10.6.2012 108.5
14.6.2012 107.4
21.6.2012 106.1
31.7.2012 104.3
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2
2.3.2013 101.7

βρηκα και τις παλιες μου μετρησεις απο την αρχη που μετρουσα και ειπα να τα βαλω ολα μαζι!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> 23/1/2013 103.5 
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 06/2/2013 102.2
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 20/2/2013 101.4


28/2/2013 101.5 ενδιάμεσα με φοβερά σκαμπανεβάσματα (βάζω ζύγισμα μια μέρα μετά γιατί στις 27 ξεχασα να ζυγιστω αφού δεν προσπαθούσα καθόλου με το φαγητό...)
Νέο ζύγισμα 6 του μήνα (μετρώντας κανονικά από τις 27.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> 20.2.2012 120.7
> 27.2.2012 117.3
> 6.3.2012 117
> 17.3.2012 113.8 
> 25.3.2012 114.8
> 1.4.2012 113
> 8.4.2012 112.2
> 15.4.2012 112.6
> ...


μπραβο!!! συνέχισε!!!

----------


## lineal

:Big Grin:  
μωρε και 2 και 3 χρονια;
θα συνεχισω να δω πως φαινομαι και αδυνατη...εχω μια περιεργεια χαχαχα

----------


## florage

μια δυο σελιδες διαβασα μονο και βλεπω πολλα κιλα εχουν φυγει εδω μεσα!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! ευχομαι γρηγορα να φυγουν ολα οσα πρεπει και να γραφουμε με στοχο την συντηρηση!!! αλλωστε τα παντα ειναι εφικτα!!! 

ζυγιστηκα σημερα για να εχω μια αφετηρια στον νεο μου τροπο διατροφης (εωρα/3αδες/2αδες) και για την επομενη Δευτερα ο,τι δηποτε ειναι δεκτο εκτος απο κατι μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο! 67.8!!!:roll::roll:
για να δουμε...
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας!!! και θα ειναι αρκει να μην τα παραταμε!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Kαλησπέρα!!!! Πήγα στη διαιτολόγο μου σήμερα για ζύγισμα-λιπομέτρηση και το αποτέλεσμα είναι 103 . Πάντα αυτή η ζυγαριά με δείχνει 3-4 κιλά πιο πάνω απ τη δική μου , οπότε η δική μου λογικά τώρα θα με δείχνει κάπου στα 98-100. Το καλύτερο είναι οτι σύμφωνα με αυτήν τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω χάσει 8 κιλά και είναι ΟΛΑ λίπος . Όσο για την ψιλοδιαφορά που υπάρχει στις ζυγαριές δεν με ενδιαφέρει , εγώ κρατάω τη δική μου στην οποια ζυγίζομαι και πιο συχνά , οπότε συνεχίζει να ισχύει το 101 και περιμένω να δω τι θα δω τη Δευτέρα που θα μαι Φλώρινα.  :Smile:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Kαλησπέρα!!!! Πήγα στη διαιτολόγο μου σήμερα για ζύγισμα-λιπομέτρηση και το αποτέλεσμα είναι 103 . Πάντα αυτή η ζυγαριά με δείχνει 3-4 κιλά πιο πάνω απ τη δική μου , οπότε η δική μου λογικά τώρα θα με δείχνει κάπου στα 98-100. Το καλύτερο είναι οτι σύμφωνα με αυτήν τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω χάσει 8 κιλά και είναι ΟΛΑ λίπος . Όσο για την ψιλοδιαφορά που υπάρχει στις ζυγαριές δεν με ενδιαφέρει , εγώ κρατάω τη δική μου στην οποια ζυγίζομαι και πιο συχνά , οπότε συνεχίζει να ισχύει το 101 και περιμένω να δω τι θα δω τη Δευτέρα που θα μαι Φλώρινα.


\

μπραβο κουκλα μου !!!!

----------


## florage

8 κιλα καθαρο λιπος ειναι πααααρα πολλοι ποντοι!!!! συγχαρητηρια και με το καλο να αντικρυσεις το πολυποθητο 2 ψηφιο σε ολες τις ζυγαριες!!!!

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Kαλησπέρα!!!! Πήγα στη διαιτολόγο μου σήμερα για ζύγισμα-λιπομέτρηση και το αποτέλεσμα είναι 103 . Πάντα αυτή η ζυγαριά με δείχνει 3-4 κιλά πιο πάνω απ τη δική μου , οπότε η δική μου λογικά τώρα θα με δείχνει κάπου στα 98-100. Το καλύτερο είναι οτι σύμφωνα με αυτήν τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχω χάσει 8 κιλά και είναι ΟΛΑ λίπος . Όσο για την ψιλοδιαφορά που υπάρχει στις ζυγαριές δεν με ενδιαφέρει , εγώ κρατάω τη δική μου στην οποια ζυγίζομαι και πιο συχνά , οπότε συνεχίζει να ισχύει το 101 και περιμένω να δω τι θα δω τη Δευτέρα που θα μαι Φλώρινα.


Μπράβο!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## marimari

Mπραβο Στελααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

μπράβω ρε κορίτσια!βλέπω χάνεται με ευκολία "εννοώ γρήγορα και άμεσα" πολλά κιλά.

αυτό θα θέλει πολύ δύναμη.

έχω σταθερές ανοδικές τάσεις από το 2006 εκτός από μια φάση που είχα χάσει 4 κιλά.

καλή συνέχεια ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω κεγώ όπως εσείς

----------


## sweetOctober

02/1/2013 108.8
09/1/2013 105.6
16/1/2013 103.9 
23/1/2013 103.5 
30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
06/2/2013 102.2
13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
20/2/2013 101.4
28/2/2013 101.5 ενδιάμεσα με φοβερά σκαμπανεβάσματα (δεν προσπαθούσα καθόλου με το φαγητό...)
*04/3/2013 100.2* 
08/3/2013 102.6 (περίοδος)
15/3.2013 ?

Εβαλα κι ένα ενδιάμεσο ζύγισμα, το πιο χαμηλό μου ώς τώρα.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by florage_
> 8 κιλα καθαρο λιπος ειναι πααααρα πολλοι ποντοι!!!! συγχαρητηρια και με το καλο να αντικρυσεις το πολυποθητο 2 ψηφιο σε ολες τις ζυγαριες!!!!


αμήν παναγιά μου !!! Ναι , είναι πάρα πολλοί πόντοι όντως ! έχω δει τρελή διαφορά στα ρούχα μου τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες , όπως φάνηκε μεγάλη διαφορά τώρα που κατέβηκα Αθήνα και σε κόσμο που χε να με δει από Ιανουάριο . Εδώ χόρεσα σε τζιν που είχα να βάλω από το λύκειο και που τον Ιανουάριο δεν μου έκανε ουτε για πλάκα ! Με το που πάω παλι στα βόρεια τη Δευτέρα πέφτω με τα μούτρα πάλι στο γυμναστήριο !!! :smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ sTELLOYDAKI MAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOVE:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: γύρνα πίσω σου λέω!!! ¨Αντε τραγούδι θα σε γράψω στο τέλος!!!

----------


## marimari

Που ειναι το εμοτικον ρε παιδια με τα παλαμακια!!!!!!!!!!!!
Να χτυπησω στο Στελακι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

να σου βγαλω φωτο τον κανακαρη μου, 11 μηνων αξιωθηκε και απαξ και τα εκανε δε σταματα να κανει παλαμακια, τα σνομπαρε τοσους μηνες χαχαχαχαχα σου λεει θα περπαταμε ή θα χειροκροταμε? Προτιμησε το πρώτο!

----------


## marimari

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## sweetOctober

τον νανουρίζω και κάνει παλαμάκια, εκεί να δείς γέλια :starhit: τον αλλάζω από τα κουκά (κακά) και χειροκροτάει! Λέει κουκουτά και χειροκροτάει! Τρώει και χειροκροτάει! Χθες έδωσε μια στο μπαμπά του στο ευαίσθητο σημείο και χειροκροτούσα εγώ!!! :P xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> να σου βγαλω φωτο τον κανακαρη μου, 11 μηνων αξιωθηκε και απαξ και τα εκανε δε σταματα να κανει παλαμακια, τα σνομπαρε τοσους μηνες χαχαχαχαχα σου λεει θα περπαταμε ή θα χειροκροταμε? Προτιμησε το πρώτο!


εχει κανει βηματακια??

----------


## sweetOctober

ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιι και όλο όρθιος είναι και πάει γύρω γύρω!!! τρέχουμε και δε φτάνουμε. Μόνο από χθες το βράδυ κάθεται αγγαλιά μας (χθες κοιμηθήκε κυριολεκτικά πάνω στο μπαμπά), όλες τις άλλες μέρες κυνηγάμε διαρκώς! Οταν σας γράφω στο pc ή κοιμάται ή το έχει ο μπαμπάς! Δηλ. δεν παίζει πια ηρεμία με το παιδί. Ας γίνει καλά κι ας κυνηγάω δε με νοιάζει  :Frown:

----------


## lineal

20.2.2012 120.7
27.2.2012 117.3
6.3.2012 117
17.3.2012 113.8 
25.3.2012 114.8
1.4.2012 113
8.4.2012 112.2
15.4.2012 112.6
22.4.2012 113.3
29.4.2012 110.8
8.5.2012 110.1 
27.5.2012 109.6
3.6.2012 109.1
10.6.2012 108.5
14.6.2012 107.4
21.6.2012 106.1
31.7.2012 104.3
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2
2.3.2013 101.7
9.3.2013 100.6

και περιμενω περιοδο οποτε μαλλον θα πρηστω και θα αργησω να δω το 99,αλλα δε πειραζει... :Wink:

----------


## lineal

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> τον νανουρίζω και κάνει παλαμάκια, εκεί να δείς γέλια :starhit: τον αλλάζω από τα κουκά (κακά) και χειροκροτάει! Λέει κουκουτά και χειροκροτάει! Τρώει και χειροκροτάει! Χθες έδωσε μια στο μπαμπά του στο ευαίσθητο σημείο και χειροκροτούσα εγώ!!! :P xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## marimari

Αχου μωρακι μου.Αχχχ εισαι πολύ τυχερη με μωρακι σαυτη την ηλικια....Ποσο χαριτωμενα και ΗΣΥΧΑ ειναι!!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

προπαντώς ήσυχα!!! Τί να σου πω!!! Α θα γίνει και χειρότερα ε, ωραία :smirk:
lineal μη μασάς, αφού κρατάς πρόγραμμα. Εγώ πάλι σαλάτα τα έκανα. Είχα βγάλει πρόγραμμα για αύριο ότι θα ρίξω θερμίδες κι έφαγα σα θανατοποινίτης! Εφαγα βέβαια τα μισά από όσα μου έφερε αλλά τί να το κάνεις, έφαγα! Νυστάζω τραγικά αλλά έχω το μικρό απόψε, ο οποίος φυσικά δεν κοιμάται, ανα 10' είμαστε όρθιοι (εγώ κι αυτός, ο μπαμπάς ξερός, my turn!). Νομίζω μπερδεύω τη νυστα με την πείνα αρκετά!

----------


## lineal

ωχ υπομονη σουιτ οκτομπερ θα παει καλυτερα το πραγμα μην ανησυχεις,οσο μεγαλωνουν τουλαχιστον ψιλοηρεμουν κι ας μας τα κανουν παλι κροσσια τα νευρα...
εεε τι να κανουμε ας μη τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας...

τελικα θα μου ρθει η ρημαδα ειμαι τοσο πρησμενη,το νιωθω,και ποναω στη κοιλια τοσο που λεω τωρα θα ρθει,τωρα,τωρα,τωρα...που 'ν τη;
 :Mad:

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> 20.2.2012 120.7
> 27.2.2012 117.3
> 6.3.2012 117
> 17.3.2012 113.8 
> 25.3.2012 114.8
> 1.4.2012 113
> 8.4.2012 112.2
> 15.4.2012 112.6
> ...


Lineal ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!:thumbup:
Θυμόμουν ότι τα πήγαινες πολύ καλά και συνεχίζεις, μια ανάσα απο το 9, εύγε!Πολύ χαίρομαι για σενα!
Απο την πορεία σου φαίνεται ότι και θα τα χάσεις και θα τα διατηρήσεις για πάντα!:yes:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ sTELLOYDAKI MAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOVE:
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: γύρνα πίσω σου λέω!!! ¨Αντε τραγούδι θα σε γράψω στο τέλος!!!


Γύρισα !!!! Η διάθεση δεν είναι η καλύτερη λόγω κούρασης του ταξιδιού και λόγω σκέψεων αλλά να μαι πάλι στα βόρεια ...  :Smile:  . Από Πέμπτη και δω την έχω ψιλοχέσει τη διατροφή μου απ την άποψη οτι κάθε μέρα κάτι τύχαινε και έτρωγα απ' έξω . Πέμπτη τσικνίσαμε σε φιλικό σπίτι. Παρασκευή βγήκαμε για μπύρα με μεζέδες τύπου λουκάνικα , μπριζολάκια, πατάτες τηγανητές και τέτοια . Σάββατο παρήγγειλαν οι γονείς μου το βράδυ σπίτι πίτσα , και ενώ στην αρχή είπα οτι οχι δεν θα φάω , τσίμπησα 2 κομματάκια . Σήμερα πάλι ανέβηκα Φλώρινα και ως Κυριακή που είναι πολλά ντελιβεράδικα εδώ είναι κλειστά + το ότι δεν έχω τίποτα σπίτι (αφού θα έλειπα για 2 βδομάδες και) . Η αρχική ιδέα ήταν να πάρω απο μαγειρίο , αλλά τους είχαν μείνει μόνο πιτσες την ώρα που πήρα . Σουβλάκια δεν βρήκα για κανένα λόγο , να έπαιρνα κανένα με κοτόπουλο. Οπότε πίτσα . Μια ατομική είναι 4 κομμάτια και πήρα και μια σαλάτα σεφ (χωρίς την σως θα την φάω , ευτυχώς την στειλαν ξεχωριστα) για άμα πεινάσω το βράδυ . Αύριο έχω ζύγισμα το πρωί , ελπίζω οτι ήταν να δω να μην έχει καταστραφεί τελείως από τα προσφατα αίσχη μου :smilegrin: . Εντάξει , παρ όλα αυτά έτυχε να κάνω και λίγο ποδήλατο και περπάτημα αυτές τις μέρες . Θα δείξει το πρωινό ζύγισμα !!! Από αύριο μαζεύομαι , και πέφτω με τα μούτρα σε ποδήλατο (θα πάω το πρωί σχολή με αυτό) γυμναστήριο κλπ .

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> 20.2.2012 120.7
> 27.2.2012 117.3
> 6.3.2012 117
> 17.3.2012 113.8 
> 25.3.2012 114.8
> 1.4.2012 113
> 8.4.2012 112.2
> 15.4.2012 112.6
> ...


δεν πειράζει lineal ! το θέμα είναι να το δούμε το ρημάδι ! Πας πολύ πολύ καλά , συνέχισε έτσι ! :wink1:
:wink1::wink1:

----------


## lineal

σας ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια,μα παρα πολυ αληθεια...!!!
λιγο πριν παω για υπνο και αυτα που με λετε με τονωσαν παρα πολυ τελικα ολοι χρειαζομαστε λιγο σκουντημα,σπρωξιμο ε;
να ακουμε λιγα καλα λογια οσο καλα,κακα παμε...
σας ευχαριστω και σας ευχομαι να φτασετε και σεις σταθερα τους στοχους σας!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Είσαι αστέρι εσύ!!! Δε σε φοβάμαι!!! Αν υποψιαστώ ότι είμαστε και ίδια κιλά και μαζί αδιαθετήσαμε...θα χασκογελάω σα το χαζό :yes::crazy: :Embarrassment:  στο έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα

----------


## lineal

α μην νομιζεις δεν ειμαι οσα κιλα λεει το τικερ μου,ειμαι 1 κιλο πιο πανω.
μιλαμε τετοιο πρηξιμο...
ολες αστερακια ειμαστε,απλα εγω κανω λιγο περισσοτερο χρονο γιατι ξεκινησα πριν ενα χρονο τη διατροφη
και παλι αν ηταν αλλη θα ειχε χασει πιο πολλα κιλα,εγω παω πολυ λαου λαου και στο χαλαρο,δε μπορω να αγχωνομαι κ να βιαζομαι,αμεσως τα παραταω... :cul:

----------


## sweetOctober

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

σήμερα 99 στρογγυλό! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: τελικά δεν το κατεστρεψα τόσο πολύ με αυτα που έφαγα αυτές τις μέρες! απόγευμα παω γυμναστήριο και εχω ήδη κάνει κάμποσο ποδήλατο σήμερα. τικερακι και στόχους θα αλλάξω όταν παω σπίτι γιατί τώρα είμαι απ το κινητό  :Big Grin:

----------


## marimari

Μπρααααααααααααβοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο, ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ που σε λιγο θα γινεις στελιτσα!!!!!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> σήμερα 99 στρογγυλό! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: τελικά δεν το κατεστρεψα τόσο πολύ με αυτα που έφαγα αυτές τις μέρες! απόγευμα παω γυμναστήριο και εχω ήδη κάνει κάμποσο ποδήλατο σήμερα. τικερακι και στόχους θα αλλάξω όταν παω σπίτι γιατί τώρα είμαι απ το κινητό


 Πολλα μπραβο βρε Στελλακι τελικα βλεπουμε η σκληρη δουλεια αμειβετε!!!!:starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> σήμερα 99 στρογγυλό! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: τελικά δεν το κατεστρεψα τόσο πολύ με αυτα που έφαγα αυτές τις μέρες! απόγευμα παω γυμναστήριο και εχω ήδη κάνει κάμποσο ποδήλατο σήμερα. τικερακι και στόχους θα αλλάξω όταν παω σπίτι γιατί τώρα είμαι απ το κινητό


ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::ye s::yes:
Tρέχω τώρα τρέχω :P

----------


## stellou1989_ed

χαχαχαχα φχαριστώ πολύ παιδάκια  :Smile:  Τρέχα sweet τρεχαααααααααα  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Άλλαξα και το τικεράκι  :Wink:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο τέλειο!!! Να σε ρωτήσω, αντί να αλλάζω ημερομηνίες (επειδή είναι μελετημένες και βαριέμαι να τααξανακάνω) είπα να αλλάζω κιλά στόχους, έχει νόημα αυτό? Πχ αν φτάσω νωρίτερα από ότι λέω στο τικερ τα 99 κιλά θα το ξαναλλάξω (ήδη το άλλαξα και αντί να αλλάξω ημερομηνίες έβαλα μισό κιλό λιγότερο κάθε φορα που αντιστοιχεί περίπου στην απώλεια μιας εβδομάδος. Κατάλαβες τίποτε όπως τα έγραψα? Το παιδί τρβαα τα χέρια μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μμμ η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν κατάλαβα πλήρως τι εννοείς . Αλλά υποθέτω οτι εννοείς αν πχ έλεγες στο τίκερ "11/3/2013 - 100 kg" και ίσουν 100 λίγες μέρες πριν , πχ στις 5/3/2013 , τότε θα άλλαζες τους στόχους και ο επόμενος στόχος θα ήταν "5/4/2013 - 97 kg" και έτσι θα άλλαζαν και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι... ; Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα , εγώ πάντως αυτό κάνω . όταν φτάσω πχ τα 96 ,αν είναι πριν τις 11/4/2013 θα αλλάξω στόχους. Αν είναι εκείνη τη μέρα και τον πετύχω τον στόχο απλώς θα τον σβήσω .  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

περίπου, ουσιαστικά σε ρωτάω αν αλλάζεις κιλά ή ημερομηνίες! Κι αν είναι το ίδιο. Γιατί τις ημερομηνίες δε θέλω να τις αλλάξω, άλλες είναι ανά 5 εβδομάδες άλλες περισσότερο λιγότερο κτλ

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> σήμερα 99 στρογγυλό! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: τελικά δεν το κατεστρεψα τόσο πολύ με αυτα που έφαγα αυτές τις μέρες! απόγευμα παω γυμναστήριο και εχω ήδη κάνει κάμποσο ποδήλατο σήμερα. τικερακι και στόχους θα αλλάξω όταν παω σπίτι γιατί τώρα είμαι απ το κινητό


Συγχαρητήρια!!!! 




[img=200x300]http://cache1.bigcartel.com/product_images/68351467/youre_doing_a_great_job_gre.jpg[/img]

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο μαρι μαρι!!!!!

----------


## marimari

Ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τι κανω λαθος γαμ@#$%^το στα κικερακια και δεν μπορω να βαλω κιλα;;;;

----------


## ton76

Εγω φιλεναδα I GIVE UP προσπαθω να το αλλαξω τοσες μερες και δεν μπορω !!!

----------


## sweetOctober

λοιπόν συνοπτικα για τωρα γιατι με εχει πριξει ο αντραςμου θελει το πισι (2 αρρωστοι σε ενα σπιτι καταλαβαινετε και θελει το δικο μου πισι συγκεκριμενα!)
Πατατε πανω στο δικο μου τικερ κανετε εγγραφη με email. Αν δεν εχετε φτιαξτε ενα οτι ναναι.
Αφου και κανετε register πατάτε create ticker και διαλεγετε WEIGHT LOSS(M;ONO AYTO deixnei kila).
Μετα πατατε GET UBBCODE και το κανετε copy paste στην υπογραφη σας στο φορουμ οπως και το τικερ που ηδη εχετε (το οποιο αν θελετε το βγαζετε). Για δείτε το κι επανερχομαι. Ο,τι θελετε απο lillyslim το ξέρω ή μπορω να το βρω. Απο άλλα δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## florage

στελου συγχαρητηρια για το διψηφιο και για τους νεους στοχους!!!
ευχομαι να τους αλλαζεις διαρκως προς τα κατω παντα!!!!

αναφορα εβδομαδας +600 γρ!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown: 68.300 σημερα

θα επαναλαβω ζυγισμα σε 2 μερες καθως δεν εχω ξεμπερδεψει ακομα τελειως αο περιοδο...

δεν του επιτρεπω να μεριξει και συνεχιζω απτοητη στο προγραμμα μου...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρααααα ! σήμερα 98  :Smile:  που σημαίνει 1 κιλό από την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα . Και ακόμη είμαι αδιάθετη , στην τέταρτη μέρα οπότε θα ξαναζυγιστώ σε 2-3 μέρες για το "καθαρό" αποτέλεσμα. Παρ όλα αυτά θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## ton76

[quote]_Originally posted by stellou1989_
Καλησπέρααααα ! σήμερα 98  :Smile:  που σημαίνει 1 κιλό από την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα . Και ακόμη είμαι αδιάθετη , στην τέταρτη μέρα οπότε θα ξαναζυγιστώ σε 2-3 μέρες για το "καθαρό" αποτέλεσμα. Παρ όλα αυτά θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου  :Big Grin:  [/quote

εισαι θεααααααααααααααααααααααα !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

02/1/2013 108.8
09/1/2013 105.6
16/1/2013 103.9 
23/1/2013 103.5 
30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
06/2/2013 102.2
13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
20/2/2013 101.4
28/2/2013 101.5
08/3/2013 102.6 περίοδος
*13/3/2013 99.8* από αρχές του μήνα χωρίς γυμναστική


Στελλού πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!! Οχι μόνο για τη διατήρηση του διψήφιου αλλά και για την πτώση του! Θα δεις μετά την περίοδο θα πέσει τρέχοντας!!!

----------


## marimari

Μπραβο Στελακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ι!!!!!!!

Σουιτ δεν σε αναγνωρισα με τοοοοσο μικρή υπογραφη!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Μπραβο Στελακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ι!!!!!!!
> 
> Σουιτ δεν σε αναγνωρισα με τοοοοσο μικρή υπογραφη!!!!!!!!!


ουυυυ και που λέει πάμε για 98 πολύ είναι! Μάλλον θα βγεί κι αυτό! :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

μμμ ξαναδιαθέτησα από τη στεναχώρια μ, ήταν δύσκολες οι 2 μέρες π περασαν κι ερχονται χειροτερες μαλλον. Μάλλον θα μείνουμε λίγο χώρια με τον άντρα μ να δούμε τί και πως.
Αύριο έχω εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα. Δεν ξέρω τί θα παίξει. μακάρι να μην είμαι αδιάθετη γιατί θέλω να ζυγίζομαι όλο και αραιότερα, μέχρι να φτάσω να ζυγίζομαι μόνο εβδομαδιαία. Ν φύγει η σκλαβιά της ζυγαριάς και να εστιάσω στο τί και πότε τρώω. Αλλα αν αδιαθετησω κανονικα θα εχω την αγωνια και θα ανεβοκατεβαινω στη ζυγαρια :sniffle:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Καλησπέρααααα ! σήμερα 98  που σημαίνει 1 κιλό από την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα . Και ακόμη είμαι αδιάθετη , στην τέταρτη μέρα οπότε θα ξαναζυγιστώ σε 2-3 μέρες για το "καθαρό" αποτέλεσμα. Παρ όλα αυτά θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου


παιδάκια ξαναζυγίστηκα σήμερα (λίγο καθυστερημένα απ ότι έλεγα αλλά είμαι τελειως καθαρή από περίοδο) , είδα 97,5  :Smile:  τώρα το επόμενο ζύγισμα θα γίνει σε 1 βδομάδα , 29/3/2013 . Θα αλλάξω και το τικεράκι , μαρεσει να το βλέπω να πέφτει  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9 
> 23/1/2013 103.5 
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 06/2/2013 102.2
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 20/2/2013 101.4
> ...


ξέχασα το εβδομαδιαίο! Στελλουδάκι πάω να δω στο καθημερινό να το βρώ να το βάλω, γράφτηκα στο γυμναστήριο σήμερα και θα πάω σε λίγο!!! 
Σκεφτόμουν "πρέπει να αρχίσεις γυμναστική να δοκιμάσεις και ποδήλατο που κάνει η Στέλλα!¨'΄:starhit:
Συγχαρητήριαααααααααααααα αααααααα για το 97, είναι ελευθερη κα κρυα κι αχαλινωτη η πτωση! (καπως ετσι δε παει το ρεφρεν? :smilegrin: )

----------


## sweetOctober

02/1/2013 108.8
09/1/2013 105.6
16/1/2013 103.9
23/1/2013 103.5
30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
06/2/2013 102.2
13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
20/2/2013 101.4
28/2/2013 101.5
08/3/2013 102.6 περίοδος
13/3/2013 99.8 από αρχές του μήνα χωρίς γυμναστική
20/3/2013 100.4

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Καλησπέρααααα ! σήμερα 98  που σημαίνει 1 κιλό από την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα . Και ακόμη είμαι αδιάθετη , στην τέταρτη μέρα οπότε θα ξαναζυγιστώ σε 2-3 μέρες για το "καθαρό" αποτέλεσμα. Παρ όλα αυτά θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου 
> 
> 
> παιδάκια ξαναζυγίστηκα σήμερα (λίγο καθυστερημένα απ ότι έλεγα αλλά είμαι τελειως καθαρή από περίοδο) , είδα 97,5  τώρα το επόμενο ζύγισμα θα γίνει σε 1 βδομάδα , 29/3/2013 . Θα αλλάξω και το τικεράκι , μαρεσει να το βλέπω να πέφτει


Μπράβο Στελλάκι, πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια !!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## need2loose

69 σήμερα

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69 σήμερα


:thumbup::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69 σήμερα


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: τελεια ! Μπράβο !  :Smile:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 69 σήμερα
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: τελεια ! Μπράβο !


Στελλίτσα 69 ήμουν και πριν 18 ημέρες.... τι να κάνω όμως υπομονή!

----------


## marimari

Καλημερα κοριτσακια και αγορακια
Μια ασχημη μερα περασε που στο τελος της το χαλασα λιγο με γλυκο και φανηκε κακονικοτατα σημερα-δεν ζυγιστικα αλλα το ενιωσα- αλλα ειπαμε δεν ειμαστε ρομποτ παρα ανθρωποι απο σαρκα,αιμα και πανω απολα ψυχη.
Δεν μαρεσει οταν αφηνω τα συναισθηματα μου να με καταβαλουν αλλα εγινε και παμε παρακατω.
Ετσι κι αλλιως μια μερα ηταν και περασε.Σημερα ξανα ειναι η τρελη του χωριου με την αστειρευτη αισιοδοξια για ολους και για ολα που με περιβαλουν. Εκ φυσεως!!!!
Καλημεραααααααααααααααα!!!! !!!!!!!
Αντε ναρχισει το Σ/Κ και εχω προγραμματισει ενα σορο πραγματααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

----------


## lineal

20.2.2012 120.7
27.2.2012 117.3
6.3.2012 117
17.3.2012 113.8 
25.3.2012 114.8
1.4.2012 113
8.4.2012 112.2
15.4.2012 112.6
22.4.2012 113.3
29.4.2012 110.8
8.5.2012 110.1 
27.5.2012 109.6
3.6.2012 109.1
10.6.2012 108.5
14.6.2012 107.4
21.6.2012 106.1
31.7.2012 104.3
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2
2.3.2013 101.7
9.3.2013 100.6
23.3.2013 100.4

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Κανονικά ήταν να ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά επειδή θα φάω μακαρόνια σήμερα για την περίπτωση καμιας κατακράτησης ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 96 από 97,5 την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή :bouncy::bouncy::crazy::crazy::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncy::bouncy::roll::roll: καλησπέρες και σε σας λοιπόν  :Smile:  
επόμενο ζύγισμα : Πέμπτη 4/4/2013

----------


## sweetOctober

agapi m bravooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo εισαι απιστευτη φοβερη ανεπαναληπτη σου λεω!!! Μπραβο εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση! Σε ευχαριστω που μου θυμησες και το εβδομαδιαιο, να βλεπω τα χαλια μ και την πορεια μ  :Smile:  Στο εξής θα ζυγίζομαι μαζί σ μια φορά τη βδομαδα!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9
> 23/1/2013 103.5
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 06/2/2013 102.2
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 20/2/2013 101.4
> ...


27/3/2013 101.5 υπερφαγικά, αρχή τριάδων και γυμναστικής :thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ναι η αλήθεια είναι κι εγώ έπρεπε να το θυμηθώ σιγά σιγά το εβδομαδιαίο γιατί, άσχετα αν εδώ σημείωνα σταθερά μια φορά την εβδομάδα , τελευταία είχα αποκτήσει την τάση να ζυγίζομαι σχεδόν καθημερινά . Γι' αυτό και το "reminder" τύπου "επόμενο ζύγισμα τότε" . Και η ζυγαριά μετά το ζύγισμα ξαναπήγε πίσω στη θέση της , κάτω από το κρεβάτι πίσω από άλλα πράματα ωστε για να τη βγάλω να πρέπει να κάνω ανασκαφή (ναι , είναι τόσο μικρό το σπίτι και τόσο πολλά τα πράματα μου που έχω κάνει και τον χώρο κάτω από το κρεβατι αποθηκευτικό χώρο , τρατζικ :dork: ). Κάπως βοηθάει αυτό , είχα να ζυγιστώ 5 μέρες . που πήγε η υπογραφή σου καλέ ;;;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sweetOctober

xaxaxa σωστή!!! Οχι προς Θεού μη ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα, μπορεί να σε ρίξει απίστευτα αν δε ξέρεις να το χειριστείς (αν δε το έκανες και πρίν δηλαδή). Εγώ δε θα ζυγίζομαι πια γιανα δώσω χρόνο στις τριάδες, να προσπαρμοστώ, δε θέλω να μπω σε δεύτερες σκέψεις. Μια φορά τη βδομάδα είναι καλός έλεγχος βάρους. Αν έχεις αυξηθεί θα ξαναζυγιστώ, μόνο τότε (για να μου αποδειξω οτι δεν παχυνα κι οτι εφταιγε που δεν ειχα ενεργηθει κτλ κτλ)
Αποκάτω είναι η ουσία της υπογραφής μ, είμαι σε φάση ανάβασης σκάλας, δεν μπορώ να σηκώνω πολύ βάρος. Θα βρω κάποιο πιο ανάλαφρο τικερ απο τα κιλά :P

----------


## sweetOctober

ρε συ το τικερ σου μου προκαλει δεος ειλικρινα, εχεις χασει 30 κιλα, ξερω πως ειναι γιατι τα εχω χασει κι γω, αλλα ποτε παραπανω!!! ΕΙσαι δυναμη!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

δύσκολη η ρημάδα η σκάλα είναι η αλήθεια ! Να σου πω την αλήθεια πάντως συνειδητοποιώ κάτι που έχω διαβάσει αρκετές φορές εδώ στο φόρουμ . Έχω χάσει 30 κιλά αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω ιδιαίτερα εδώ που τα λέμε ! Έχω αλλάξει κατηγορία από τότε που ήμουν 126-127 , και όμως αν εξαιρέσεις τις διαφορές στα ρούχα (άλλα 2 παντελόνια πάνε για στένεμα σήμερα , δεν φοριούνται πλέον σχεδόν μου πέφτουν) στην ψυχολογία μου δεν νιώθω τρελή διαφορά . Ούτε στον καθρέπτη οταν με βλέπω γυμνή αντιλαμβάνομαι τρελή διαφορά . Διαφορά μόνο βλέπω όταν που και που τραβάω φωτογραφίες γυμνή σε ίδια θέση ίδια σταση για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω . Εκεί ναι ! Βέβαια δεν λέω οτι δεν πηδάω απ τη χαρά μου κάθε φορά που βλέπω τη ρημάδα τη ζυγαριά να πέφτει (και φτύνω τον κόρφο μου πως δεν έχω φάει κανα κόλλημα ακόμη !) αλλά τελικά τα συναισθήματα είναι πολύ πιο κουλ απ οτι περίμενα . Μαρεσει βέβαια να βλέπω το τικεράκι έτσι συνολικά , είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις οτι έχεις χάσει 30 κιλά , και φαντάζομαι πόσο ωραίο θα δείχνει οταν θα έχω χάσει 56,6 χαχαχααχα. Βέβαια το πιο ωραίο απ ολα τότε θα ναι οτι οι πόνοι στο γόνατο μου θα χουν μειωθεί στο ελάχιστο (πιστεύω και εύχομαι!) έτσι ώστε να μην είμαι σαν κουτσή κάποιες μέρες  :Frown:

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Κανονικά ήταν να ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά επειδή θα φάω μακαρόνια σήμερα για την περίπτωση καμιας κατακράτησης ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 96 από 97,5 την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή :bouncy::bouncy::crazy::crazy::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncy::bouncy::roll::roll: καλησπέρες και σε σας λοιπόν  
> επόμενο ζύγισμα : Πέμπτη 4/4/2013


bravo Στελλιτσα , εισαι θεα !!!:yes:

----------


## helena73

στελλιτσα,ειλικρινα συγχαρητηρια:::::thumbup::thumbup::thu mbup::thumbup:
σε παρακολουθω καιροκμπραβο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ελενα οτι μπορώ κάνω κι εγώ  :Smile:  Thanks !

----------


## lineal

20.2.2012 120.7
27.2.2012 117.3
6.3.2012 117
17.3.2012 113.8 
25.3.2012 114.8
1.4.2012 113
8.4.2012 112.2
15.4.2012 112.6
22.4.2012 113.3
29.4.2012 110.8
8.5.2012 110.1 
27.5.2012 109.6
3.6.2012 109.1
10.6.2012 108.5
14.6.2012 107.4
21.6.2012 106.1
31.7.2012 104.3
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2
2.3.2013 101.7
9.3.2013 100.6
23.3.2013 100.4 
30.3.2013 99.2

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> 30.3.2013 99.2



ΘΕΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ μμμμμμμμμμμμμμ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lineal

ευχαριστω αγαπη μου αλλα κι εσυ δε πας πισω  :Wink: 
τελικα καλα που εχουμε και το εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα γιατι εγω προσωπικα εχω τη -κακη- μανια να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα και με χουν κουρασει τα σκαμπανεβασματα των γραμμαριων,ενω η εβδομαδιαια χασουρα φαινεται καλυτερα

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Κανονικά ήταν να ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά επειδή θα φάω μακαρόνια σήμερα για την περίπτωση καμιας κατακράτησης ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 96 από 97,5 την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή :bouncy::bouncy::crazy::crazy::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncy::bouncy::roll::roll: καλησπέρες και σε σας λοιπόν  
> επόμενο ζύγισμα : Πέμπτη 4/4/2013


στελλου, μπράβο βρε κορίτσι!
τα πας υπέροχα (και αθόρυβα  :Wink:  ) 
γελούσα πριν με την υπογραφή σου  :Smile: 
πολλές ευχές για την τελική νίκη επι του voldermort!!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by lineal_
> ευχαριστω αγαπη μου αλλα κι εσυ δε πας πισω 
> τελικα καλα που εχουμε και το εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα γιατι εγω προσωπικα εχω τη -κακη- μανια να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα και με χουν κουρασει τα σκαμπανεβασματα των γραμμαριων,ενω η εβδομαδιαια χασουρα φαινεται καλυτερα


εγώ το κόψα! Προσπαθώ δηλαδή, πχ χθες ζυγίστηκα. Προσπαθώ να το κάνω μια τη βδομάδα μόνο. Σταδιακά κι αυτό θα γίνει :wink1:
Θα μου κάνω δώρο κι άλλο ζύγισμα αν το βάρος μου είναι απροσμενα μεγάλο μήπως φταίει η τουαλέτα ή κάτι άλλο κτλ

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Κανονικά ήταν να ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά επειδή θα φάω μακαρόνια σήμερα για την περίπτωση καμιας κατακράτησης ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 96 από 97,5 την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή :bouncy::bouncy::crazy::crazy::bouncing::bouncing: :bouncy::bouncy::roll::roll: καλησπέρες και σε σας λοιπόν  
> επόμενο ζύγισμα : Πέμπτη 4/4/2013
> 
> ...


χαχαχα να σαι καλα ! την υπογραφή μην την παρεξηγείς απλά μου χει ξυπνήσει η παλιά χαριποτερομανία μου τελευταία :smilegrin: :smilegrin::smilegrin: τι εννοείς "αθόρυβα" ?

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9
> 23/1/2013 103.5
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 06/2/2013 102.2
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 20/2/2013 101.4
> ...


2/4/2013 100.3 (δεν είναι ακριβώς εβδομαδιαίο - παρά μια μέρα, άρχισα διατροφή διαβητικού -έκοψα τη ζάχαρη- σε συνδιασμό με τριάδες, δυάδες και τρίωρα)

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ! Σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 94.5  :Big Grin:  χάνω σταθερά 1 με 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα τον τελευταίο καιρό . Αυτά  :Big Grin:  ωραίο νούμερο το 94.5  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ! Σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 94.5  χάνω σταθερά 1 με 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα τον τελευταίο καιρό . Αυτά  ωραίο νούμερο το 94.5


Μπράβο ρε Στελλίτσα! Σε έχει πάρει η κατηφόρα!!!!!! Φαντάζομαι τι όμορφα που νιώθεις!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## helena73

στελλα μπραβο σου,σε χαζευω!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

hahaha thanks ! Εγώ πάλι χαζεύω την υπογραφή μου που κονταίνει όσο μειώνονται οι στόχοι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sweetOctober

Ας το γράψω τώρα γιατί κάνω απεξάρτηση από τις διατροφές και δεν πολυμπαίνω :starhit:


> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9
> ...


5/4/2013 98.8! δεν κάνω καμμιά δίαιτα, μόνο τη ζάχαρη έκοψα, τρώω όποτε πεινάω και όσο πεινάω! Είμαι δεύτερη μέρα περιόδου, δεν έχω λιγούρες, προσπαθώ να μη σκέφτομαι το φαγητό! Εϊναι εκεί όποτε θέλω να φάω και ξέρω τί πρεέπει να τρώω πια! Κορίτσια χωρίς πίεση είναι τόσο ΜΑ ΤΟΣΟ ευκολότερο!
Βγαινει φυσικά!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ! Σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 94.5  χάνω σταθερά 1 με 1μιση κιλό τη βδομάδα τον τελευταίο καιρό . Αυτά  ωραίο νούμερο το 94.5


οταν παιρνω φορααααααααααα φορα κατηφοραααααααααααααααα.... ..................go go go :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 5/4/2013 98.8! δεν κάνω καμμιά δίαιτα, μόνο τη ζάχαρη έκοψα, τρώω όποτε πεινάω και όσο πεινάω! Είμαι δεύτερη μέρα περιόδου, δεν έχω λιγούρες, προσπαθώ να μη σκέφτομαι το φαγητό! Εϊναι εκεί όποτε θέλω να φάω και ξέρω τί πρεέπει να τρώω πια! Κορίτσια χωρίς πίεση είναι τόσο ΜΑ ΤΟΣΟ ευκολότερο!
> Βγαινει φυσικά!


Μπράβο Δήμητρα! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Πόσο χαίρομαι που νιωθεις επιτέλους την πίεση να φεύγει και μαζί με την πίεση και το βάρος  :Smile: 
Συνέχισε τη διατροφή σου, βάλε στην άκρη τη ζάχαρη και προχώρα με κεφάλι και διάθεση ψηλά! 
Και εγώ από τότε που έκοψα τη ζάχαρη έχω νιώσει πολύ πιο ισορροπημένη και με βοηθάει στο να μην πεινάω. Το ίδιο και με το λευκό αλεύρι και με τα επεξεργασμένα! Και η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν μου λείπουν, τώρα που συνήθισα. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο λιγότερο τα ζητάω.
Καλή συνέχεια και αν νιώθεις ότι πιέζεσαι καλά κάνεις και απέχεις από το πολύ γράψιμο, να κάνεις μόνο ότι σε βοηθάει. Κράτα αυτό το "χωρίς πίεση" είναι κλειδί για την προσπάθεια σου! :kiss:

----------


## sweetOctober

@@ έκανα Έλλη μ :bigsmile:, χθες φάγαμε γλυκό (είμασταν καλεσμένοι κάπου), μετά έφαγα σπίτι μόνη μου 1 μεγάλη φρατζόλα ψωμί. Μετά ένιωθα χάλια αλλά πολύ δυναμική κι έτομη για δράση. Δεν ήξερα όμως τί να κάνω. Δηλ. στις 3 το πρωί τί να έκανα? Δεν μπορείς να δράσεις τότε άμεσα. Οπότε μόλις ξύπνησα ζυγίστηκα, είδα 2 κιλά πάνω και φρίκαρα. Πήγα στη δουλειά και ξέθαψα το θερμιδομετρητή, τον έχω πάλι σπίτι! 
Εννοείται πως από το πρωί πάλι μετράω θερμίδες. Δεν μπορω να αντισταθω στο κοκκινο βιβλιαρακι! Το κακό είναι πως με τη λογική "μετράω θερμίδες" έφαγα πάλι σήμερα γλυκό. Δε με νοιάζει το γλυκό ή οι θερμίδες αλλά η σκλαβιά με ενοχλεί. Θα ήθελα επιτέλους να απεξαρτηθώ από αυτά που με σκλαβώνουν.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν γίνεται όλα μαζί. Το δοκιμασα δεν τα καταφερα.
Ξέρω πως θα χάσω τα κιλά έτσι πιο γρηγορα αλλά δεν ήθελα έτσι. Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις. Ηθελα πιο φυσικα και αβιαστα. Ωστε και το αποτελεσμα να διατηρηθει αυτη τη φορα με το περασμα των χρονων.
Τελοσπαντων δεν στεναχωριεμαι, οταν μπορω θα μετραω θερμιδες κι οταν δεν μπορω θα τρωω αυτά που έχω μάθει. Κατι προσεφερε η ενασχοληση 4 μηνες τωρα με ολα αυτα. Γενικα κλεινω προς τις τριαδες απο φυσικου μου στα κυρια γευματα, εκτος του πρωινου. Πολυ συχνα χανω το πρωινο γευμα, που ξερω ποσοοοοοοο σημαντικο ειναι. Οταν βιαζομαι το κανω αλλα σαν δυαδα (δεν μπορω να φαω τελικα φρουτο το πρωι με τιποτα). Τελος μενω παρα πολλες ωρες νηστικη απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ μεχρι το επομενο πρωι οποτε και παλι το μεταμεσονυχτιο σνακ δεν το κανω. Αν φαω τοτε θελω να τα φαω ολα. 
Προσπαθω να μη πιεζομαι, καταλαβαινω κι γω πως αν δε κανω ο,τι μου ταιριαζει θα κανω μια τρυπα στο νερο παλι.
Ο στοχος μου ειναι να με ακουω καλυτερα, να βλεπω και τα θετικα. Να κραταω οσα με βοηθουν με τα υπερφαγικα. Θελω να τα ξεχασω, κι αυτα εμενα, στον αγυριστο να πανω  :Mad:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9
> 23/1/2013 103.5
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 06/2/2013 102.2
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 20/2/2013 101.4
> ...


8/4/2013 101.3 έναρξη δίαιταs south beach + περπάτημα

----------


## need2loose

66,3 σήμερα!
είμαι στη μέση της πορείας μου...

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 66,3 σήμερα!
> είμαι στη μέση της πορείας μου...


 πηραμε φορα φορα κατηφορα!!!:thumbup:

----------


## lineal

μπραβο κοριτσια!
εγω δε θυμαμαι ποσο ημουν το σαββατο,αλλα παλι στα ιδια κιλα ειμαι με την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.
συνεχιζω ομως λιγο πιο δυναμικα,ευχομενη το σαββατο να δω κανα 7αρι μπροστα;
λεμε τωωωωρα...  :Big Grin:

----------


## lineal

οταν λεω 7αρι εννοω 97 οχι 70κατι,μη τρελαθουμε χιχι

----------


## lineal

20.2.2012 120.7
27.2.2012 117.3
6.3.2012 117
17.3.2012 113.8 
25.3.2012 114.8
1.4.2012 113
8.4.2012 112.2
15.4.2012 112.6
22.4.2012 113.3
29.4.2012 110.8
8.5.2012 110.1 
27.5.2012 109.6
3.6.2012 109.1
10.6.2012 108.5
14.6.2012 107.4
21.6.2012 106.1
31.7.2012 104.3
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2
2.3.2013 101.7
9.3.2013 100.6
23.3.2013 100.4 
30.3.2013 99.2 
19.4.2013 97.7

πωπω τι καλα!!!

----------


## helena73

ΕΙΔΕς ΤΟ 7...............συγχαρητηριαααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## lineal

ναι το ειδα το ατιμο!!!
ευχαριστω!!!
ισως μαλλον πετυχω και τον στοχο μου τελικα!!!αντε να το δω κι απο μπροστα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

Καλημέρα και εδώ!!!Μπράβο σας κορίτσια!!!!Τα πάτε όλες πολύ καλά και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι έχετε καλή ψυχολογία!
Σ αυτό το κομμάτι με βοηθήσατε πολύ κι εμένα!Εδώ και λίγες μέρες που σας διαβάζω και γράφω είμαι πιο δυνατή!!!
Επίσης να σας πώ, ότι ο στόχος για σήμερα ήταν 67kg αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα, είμαι 67.5kg. Ομως δε στεναχωρήθηκα ίσα-ισα είμαι χαλαρή και νιώθω ότι θα τα καταφέρω!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Elenitsa μπράβο σου ! Μέσα σε 4 μέρες το να χάσεις 1μιση κιλό είναι τραγικά καλό , ίσως και πολύ! Είσαι στην αρχή της "πορείας" σου;

----------


## stellou1989_ed

92 κιλά εγώ σήμερα . Τελευταία φορά που είχα ζυγιστεί ήταν στις 10 του μήνα και ήμουν 94.5 . 11 μέρες , 2.5 κιλά . Δις ιζ γκουντ αϊ θινκ :yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ αγαπες μου μπραβο λινεαλ!!!! Αχ ειναι τοσο ωραιο το 7!!! Το ειδα και το ξε-ειδα με την πρωτεινικη γμτ! Υγρα καθαρα! Αρα δεν αξιζε και δε σκαω, θα τα χασω κανονικα αυτη τη φορα, λιπος, να φυγει μονιμα! Οχι οτι κανω τιποτε ιδιαιτερο πια γιατι κουραστικα, απλα προσεχω που λεει και η μανα μου! Με ρωταει σε καθε τηλ "προσεχεις?" προσεχω της απαντω χαχαχαχχα παλια μου ελεγε "πως παει το τσιγαρο" μια χαρα της ελεγα :P γελιο και κακο!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 02/1/2013 108.8
> 09/1/2013 105.6
> 16/1/2013 103.9
> 23/1/2013 103.5
> 30/1/2013 102.3 και άρχισα λίγη γυμναστική χαλαρά
> 06/2/2013 102.2
> 13/2/2013 101.9 τελειώνει η περίοδος
> 20/2/2013 101.4
> ...


11/4/2013 98.6 ** δεν είναι εβδομαδίαιο, ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα αλλά δεν είχα καταγράψει τα υπόλοιπα :sniff:
Είδε και 7 και δεν ξέρω πότε, φοβερό!
Ελπίζω ξανα σύντομα :starhit: και θα ρθω να το γράψω!!!

----------


## lineal

μπραβο κοριτσια σουπερ χασιματα!!!

γλυκια μου οκτομπερ,δημητρα δε σε λενε;
σιγουρα θα δεις και το 7αρι,κοντοζυγωνει και οχι μονο,και το εξαρι και αλλα πολλα!!!

οσο για τη διατροφη που κανεις και προσεχεις,μπραβο αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο,ετσι μαθαινουμε και να τρωμε!!!

εδω θα μαστε να τα λεμε!

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

Καλά κορίτσια είστε φοβερές!!!Τρελά αποτέλεσματα!!!!Μπράβο!!!
Εγώ σήμερα είμαι πεσμένη, γιατί έκανα λιπομέτρηση στη ζυγαριά μου και έδειξε 34%. Ημαρτον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δηλαδή έχω σχεδόν 23κιλά λίπους!!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
Δηλαδή βρε κορίτσια μου, πόσα κιλά λίπους πρέπει να χάσω για να είμαι νορμάλ????????

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Elenitsa μπράβο σου ! Μέσα σε 4 μέρες το να χάσεις 1μιση κιλό είναι τραγικά καλό , ίσως και πολύ! Είσαι στην αρχή της "πορείας" σου;


Ναι καλή μου στην αρχή είμαι. Είμαι στη δέυτερη βδομάδα τώρα..αλλά λογικά νερό είναι αυτά που έχασα οπότε τζαμπα η χαρά..:sniffle:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Αναμενόμενο είναι αυτό ελενίτσα , πάντα τα πρώτα κιλά ειναι υγρά , γι αυτό και φεύγουν και πιο εύκολα . Έτσι κι αλλιως εσύ έχεις 7.5 κιλά να χάσεις τα οποία δεν είναι πολλά οπότε λογικά για να τα χάσεις σε λίπος θα τα χάσεις πιο αργά . Τι ύψος έχεις αν επιτρέπεται ;

----------


## mariadreamer

Σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 85! Ξεκίνησα τέλη Νοεμβρίου 101 !

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπράβο Μαρία , πολύ καλή απώλεια ! Συνέχισε έτσι :bouncing:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by Elenitsa_
> Καλά κορίτσια είστε φοβερές!!!Τρελά αποτέλεσματα!!!!Μπράβο!!!
> Εγώ σήμερα είμαι πεσμένη, γιατί έκανα λιπομέτρηση στη ζυγαριά μου και έδειξε 34%. Ημαρτον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Δηλαδή έχω σχεδόν 23κιλά λίπους!!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> Δηλαδή βρε κορίτσια μου, πόσα κιλά λίπους πρέπει να χάσω για να είμαι νορμάλ????????


πονεμένη ιστορία για όσους έχουν υποβληθεί σε συχνά σκαμπανεβάσματα του βάρους! Τα 7.5 κιλά που θέλεις να χάσεις αν προέρχονται καθαρά από απώλεια λίπους θα σε οδηγήσουν στη στήλη ideal. Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις γυμναστική και διατροφή έτσι ώστε να χάνεις μόνο λίπος όσο είναι αυτό εφικτό. Αν περάσεις σε απώλεια μυικού ιστού το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα είναι εξίσου όμορφο.


[img=350x300]http://www.askthetrainer.com/image-files/fat-percentage-women.jpg[/img]
[img=800x200]http://www.tanita.asia/fileadmin/redaktion/images/page_aNoteForWoman/Body_Fat_Ranges_for_Women_-_A_Note_For_Women_Section_WHITE.png[/img]

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 92 κιλά εγώ σήμερα . Τελευταία φορά που είχα ζυγιστεί ήταν στις 10 του μήνα και ήμουν 94.5 . 11 μέρες , 2.5 κιλά . Δις ιζ γκουντ αϊ θινκ :yes:


Αρκεί να μη χάνεις μυικό ιστό Στελλίτσα! Ευτυχώς θα κάνεις λιπομέτρηση τώρα που θα κατέβεις Αθήνα και θα είσαι σίγουρη!
Από τα 2,5 κιλά έστω και τα 2 να είναι καθαρό λίπος είναι φανταστικό!!!!

----------


## need2loose

66 σήμερα - αισίως έχασα 1,5 κιλό σε 3,5 εβδομάδες, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον τόσο αργά που χάνω να προέρχονται από λίπος και ίσως, λέω ίσως να έχω ανεβάσει λίγο το βάρος της μυικής μου μάζας, έστω και 100-200γρ θα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά!
29 του Απρίλη έχω και πάλι ανάλυση σώματος, εκεί θα φανεί όλη η αλήθεια.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 92 κιλά εγώ σήμερα . Τελευταία φορά που είχα ζυγιστεί ήταν στις 10 του μήνα και ήμουν 94.5 . 11 μέρες , 2.5 κιλά . Δις ιζ γκουντ αϊ θινκ :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


δεν πιστεύω , απ την άποψη ότι κάνω αρκετή αεροβια γυμναστική . ακόμη και αν εχω χάσει και λίγο μυϊκό ιστό , περιμένω ένα καλό ποσοστό να είναι λίπος ...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπράβο need ! εσυ που χανεις πιο αργά έχεις και μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να έχεις χάσει λίπος.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> μπράβο need ! εσυ που χανεις πιο αργά έχεις και μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να έχεις χάσει λίπος.


Αχ! Τι μπράβο βρε Στελλίτσα, δεν είναι κάτι που το επιδιώκω, απλώς υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα ο μεταβολισμός μου να είναι με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο :smilegrin:
Ελπίζω να προέρχεται από λίπος η μικρή μου απώλεια, αν έχω χάσει και μυικό ιστό ενώ κάνω βάρη και χάνω τόσο αργά τι να πω...

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Elenitsa μπράβο σου ! Μέσα σε 4 μέρες το να χάσεις 1μιση κιλό είναι τραγικά καλό , ίσως και πολύ! Είσαι στην αρχή της "πορείας" σου;



Ευχαριστώ stellou μου!!!Ναι στην αρχή είμαι, τώρα είμαι στη 12η μερα.Αλλά κάνω πρωτεινική οπότε είναι αναμενόμενο τώρα στην αρχή..

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

Αχ! Τι μπράβο βρε Στελλίτσα, δεν είναι κάτι που το επιδιώκω, απλώς υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα ο μεταβολισμός μου να είναι με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο :smilegrin:
Ελπίζω να προέρχεται από λίπος η μικρή μου απώλεια, αν έχω χάσει και μυικό ιστό ενώ κάνω βάρη και χάνω τόσο αργά τι να πω... [/quote]

Μην απογοητεύεσαι!Εγώ πιστέυω ότι είναι λίπος αυτό που χάνεις και αφού γυμνάζεσαι νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό να μην κατεβαίνει εύκολα η ζυγαριά..δεν μου χει τύχει μιας και γυμνάζομαι σπάνια:thumbdown: αλλά το έχω ακούσει από φίλες μου

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Αναμενόμενο είναι αυτό ελενίτσα , πάντα τα πρώτα κιλά ειναι υγρά , γι αυτό και φεύγουν και πιο εύκολα . Έτσι κι αλλιως εσύ έχεις 7.5 κιλά να χάσεις τα οποία δεν είναι πολλά οπότε λογικά για να τα χάσεις σε λίπος θα τα χάσεις πιο αργά . Τι ύψος έχεις αν επιτρέπεται ;


Ξέχασα να σου απαντήσω! Είμαι πανύψηλη11:spin::spin:
1.64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αλλά στα 60 είμαι μια χαρά για τα γούστα μου!Ασε που δε νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσα να δω το 5 μπρστά..

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> μπράβο need ! εσυ που χανεις πιο αργά έχεις και μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να έχεις χάσει λίπος.
> 
> 
> ...


need είναι πολύ πιθανό να χάνεις τόσο αργά επειδή κάνεις πολλά βάρη . Αν για παράδειγμα καις ένα ποσοστό λίπους το οποίο έχει κάποιο βάρος αλλά παράλληλα αυξάνεις τους μύες σου και ένα μέρος αυτού του βάρους το παίρνεις σε μυς , είναι αναμενόμενο . Βέβαια αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο σε εσένα γιατί έχεις υψηλό ποσοστό λίπους και χαμηλό μυικής μάζας ε ; ελπίζω να μη σε μπερδεύω με άλλον/άλλη. Αν ισχύει αυτό πάντως εγώ πιστεύω οτι η λιπομέτρησή σου θα είναι πολύ καλή !

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Elenitsa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Elenitsa μπράβο σου ! Μέσα σε 4 μέρες το να χάσεις 1μιση κιλό είναι τραγικά καλό , ίσως και πολύ! Είσαι στην αρχή της "πορείας" σου;
> 
> 
> ...


η πρωτεινική βοηθάει αρκεί να μη χάσεις μετά τον μπούσουλα με τους υδατάνθρακες και πέσεις με τα μούτρα . Πάμε γερά να τα χάσουμε ! Μπορούμε ! :smilegrin:

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα μου! Καλά Θυμάσαι! Σήμερα βγήκα φωτογραφίες με εσώρουχα, πίσω, μπροστά και πλάι και τις σύγκρινα με προηγούμενες που είχα βγάλει στις 13/3 σχεδόν 1,5 μήνα πριν και περίπου 3 κιλά διαφορά. Απογοητεύτηκα, καμιά διαφορά δεν φαίνεται, καμιά απολύτως !!!και ας έχασα 3 κιλά και ας πήγα από τότε γύρω στις 12-15 φορές γυμναστήριο. Πίστευα ότι στη ζυγαριά βλέπω πολύ μικρή διαφορά επειδή κάτι καλό μπορεί να γίνεται με τους μυς μου. Αλλά με βάση τις φώτο δεν φαίνεται τίποτα....
Anyway είπαμε 29/4 τη Δευτέρα δηλαδή θα μάθω τι έγινε με τη λιπομέτρηση.
Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι χρειάζομαι άλλους 5+ μήνες απλά και μόνο για να κατέβω 10 κιλά απογοητεύομαι! :wow: Καλά να πάθω όμως τα ήθελα και τα έπαθα! Να προσέχεται εσείς μικρούλια μου να μην κάνετε τις ίδιες βλακείες!!!!

----------


## pink_90

need2loose μην απογοητευεσαι ρε συ 5 μήνες είναι θα περάσουν και ούτε θα το καταλάβεις. Εγώ που ξεκίνησα απο 95 κιλά από την αρχή κιολας έχανα γυρω στο 2κιλο το μήνα. Που ξεκίνησα και στα 20 που έπρεπε να πετάει ο μεταβολισμός μου. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε δε δουλεύουν όλοι οι οργανισμοί τόσο γρήγορα. Και απο τη μια καλύτερα γιατί τώρα που ξέρεις πόσο αγώνα θέλει θα το σκεφτεσαι πολυ περισσότερο να επιστρέψεις τις παλιές σου συνήθειες. Όσο για τη διαφορά που λες πόντους μετράς; Εγώ είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις απλά δε το βλέπεις.

----------


## need2loose

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> need2loose μην απογοητευεσαι ρε συ 5 μήνες είναι θα περάσουν και ούτε θα το καταλάβεις. Εγώ που ξεκίνησα απο 95 κιλά από την αρχή κιολας έχανα γυρω στο 2κιλο το μήνα. Που ξεκίνησα και στα 20 που έπρεπε να πετάει ο μεταβολισμός μου. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε δε δουλεύουν όλοι οι οργανισμοί τόσο γρήγορα. Και απο τη μια καλύτερα γιατί τώρα που ξέρεις πόσο αγώνα θέλει θα το σκεφτεσαι πολυ περισσότερο να επιστρέψεις τις παλιές σου συνήθειες. Όσο για τη διαφορά που λες πόντους μετράς; Εγώ είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις απλά δε το βλέπεις.


Δίκιο έχεις pink μου! Είναι απλώς κάποιες μέρες που τα πράγματα τα βλέπεις λίγο πιο ζόρικα από ότι είναι! Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι 5 άντε 6 μήνες να είναι, θα περάσουν και θα φτάσω εκεί που θέλω. Ταυτόχρονα θα έχω διορθώσει τα λάθη του παρελθόντος. Θα φτιάξω τα ποσοστά λίπους και ευελπιστώ να αυξήσω και λίγο τον μυικό μου ιστό! Επιπλέον όπως λες βλέποντας πόσο κόπο χρειάζεται για να χάσεις βάρος το σκέφτεσαι διπλά και τριπλά προτού γυρίσεις στις κακές συνήθειες. Επίσης όσο πιο πολύ απέχεις από μια κακή συνήθεια τόσο πιο πολύ συνηθίζεις να ζεις τη ζωή σου χωρίς αυτή!
Πόντους μετράω, στα σημεία που με καίνε πιο πολύ η μείωση των πόντων είναι πολύ αργή. Στα ρούχα μου έχω πράγματι σημαντική διαφορά. Έχω ένα παντελόνι που μετράω την πρόοδο! Όταν ξεκίνησα έμενε κάπου στη μέση του μπουτιών, αργότερα κατάφερα να το ανεβάσω πιο πάνω αλλά δεν κούμπωνε με τίποτα, το φερμουάρ σχημάτιζε ένα μεγάλο V, σταδιακά το ανέβασα και τώρα πλέον κουμπώνω και το κουμπί. Επόμενος στόχος να μπορώ να κάτσω ενώ το φοράω :smilegrin: Όταν επιτευχθεί και αυτός θα πάω σε άλλο μικρότερο. Ευτυχώς έχω πολλά από παλιά!

----------


## pink_90

Έτσι μπράβο τώρα μιλάς σωστά  :Smile:  Μάλλον τους πόντους δε τους μετράς σωστά γιατί αποκλείεται να έχεις αργή μείωση πόντων και τόση διαφορά στο παντελόνι. Ένα σημείο να σου ξεφύγει παραπάνω ή παρακάτω μπορεί να σου βγουν τελείως διαφορετικά νούμερα.

Ο τρόπος που τρεφόμαστε τώρα και η γυμναστική πρέπει να μείνουν εφ' όρου ζωής. Και η συντήρηση εξάλλου πάνω κάτω ίδια θα είναι απλά ίσως να ξεφεύγουμε λίγο παραπάνω από το συνηθισμένο. Τι να κάνουμε δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε από τους τυχερούς που τρώνε τρώνε και δεν παχαίνουν αν και τελικά πιστεύω ότι αυτοί είναι ελάχιστοι. Ας πούμε και η αδερφή μου λόγω πανελλαδικών δεν πρόσεχε καθόλου φέτος. Από τα 57 κιλά πήγε στα 62. Εγώ στη θέση της θα παιρνα πολλά παραπάνω λόγω διαφορετικού οργανισμού. 

Όλα θα γίνουν αργά ή γρήγορα. Έτσι ελπίζω δηλ. :roll:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας!!!

Μετα απο τρεις μηνες ατασθαλιων ειπα να ξεκινησω παλι να προσεχω!! Ειχα φτασει 79,5 και σημερα ειμαι 82,5 (ενταξει οχι και τοσο τραγικη διαφορα).

Καλη μας συνεχεια!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ούτε και βρίσκω το προηγούμενο εβδομαδιαίο μου, δεν έχει και σημασία αφου΄δεν έχω ζυγιστεί πρόσφατα. Μου πέφτει όμως 1 παντελόνι σε τραγικό σημείο και θα το δώσω  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  είμαι πανευτυχής! Περπατώ πάρα πολύ κι αρχισα ξανα να προσεχω τι τρωω περισσότερο!

----------


## need2loose

Σήμερα είχα επίσκεψη στον διαιτολόγο, τα αποτελέσματα πολύ καλά! Απώλεια 3 κιλών καθαρού λίπους και αύξηση μυικού ιστού κατά 300 γρ. Με αυτή τη μικρή αύξηση μπαίνω στα κατώτερα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Επόμενος στόχος απώλεια άλλων 3 κιλών λίπους και προσπάθεια επιπλέον αύξησης μυικού ιστού!
Α! Βγήκε και μια μικρή άνοδος στου μεταβολισμού μου η οποία προφανώς προκύπτει από κάποιους υπολογισμούς που προκύπτουν από την μυική αύξηση.
Η διατροφή μου αυτόν το μήνα είχε λίγο απ' όλα με εξαίρεση το λευκό αλεύρι και τη ζάχαρη. Αλεύρι ολικής κατανάλωσα. Υπήρξαν και 3 μέρες που έφαγα και γλυκά και πατάτες τηγανητές και απ΄όλα σε ότι ποσότητα ήθελα. Αλλά μόνο 3 και όχι συνεχόμενες!
Γυμναστήριο τουλάχιστον 3 φορές την εβδομάδα!

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by need2loose_
> Σήμερα είχα επίσκεψη στον διαιτολόγο, τα αποτελέσματα πολύ καλά! Απώλεια 3 κιλών καθαρού λίπους και αύξηση μυικού ιστού κατά 300 γρ. Με αυτή τη μικρή αύξηση μπαίνω στα κατώτερα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Επόμενος στόχος απώλεια άλλων 3 κιλών λίπους και προσπάθεια επιπλέον αύξησης μυικού ιστού!
> Α! Βγήκε και μια μικρή άνοδος στου μεταβολισμού μου η οποία προφανώς προκύπτει από κάποιους υπολογισμούς που προκύπτουν από την μυική αύξηση.
> Η διατροφή μου αυτόν το μήνα είχε λίγο απ' όλα με εξαίρεση το λευκό αλεύρι και τη ζάχαρη. Αλεύρι ολικής κατανάλωσα. Υπήρξαν και 3 μέρες που έφαγα και γλυκά και πατάτες τηγανητές και απ΄όλα σε ότι ποσότητα ήθελα. Αλλά μόνο 3 και όχι συνεχόμενες!
> Γυμναστήριο τουλάχιστον 3 φορές την εβδομάδα!



κουκλαρα μου τι ευχαριστα νεα ειναι αυτα??? ευγε μπραβο σου!!! 
ε τωρα πια το πηρες το κολαι, ερχεται και το καλοκαιρι θα ναι ολα πιο ευκολα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhit::sta rhit:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Kαλησπέρα κόσμε ! Τι κάνετε ; Προχθές πήγα στη διαιτολόγο μου για λιπομέτρηση μετά από 1μιση μήνα που χα να κάνω . έχω χάσει 6 κιλά (94,5 με εδειξε πάντα 3,5 κιλά πάνω απ τη δική μου) εκ των οποίων τα 5 και κάτι είναι λίπος . Επίσης είχαμε αύξηση της μυικής μάζας κατά περιπου 400 γραμμάρια (αν και γενικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τη μυική μάζα , είμαι πάντα μέσα στα φυσιολογικά όρια) . Γενικώς μια χαρά κι η διαιτολόγος μου έχει χ&*στεί πάνω της απ τη χαρά της που κάθε φορά που πάω είμαι τόσο διαφορετική . Μέχρι τώρα είμαι "κυρία" και δεν έχω αγγίξει τσουρέκια και κουλουράκια , γενικότερα είμαι αρκετά συγκρατημένη . Δεν έχω ζυγιστεί καθ ότι δεν έχω τη ζυγαριά μου εδώ . Μόνο λίγο τους υδατάνθρακες να μειώσω ρε γαμώτο , για κάποιο λόγο έχω την τάση να τρώω περισσότερους τελευταία . Από γυμναστική δυστυχώς λόγω της κατάστασης με το γόνατο μου ούτε που πλησιάζω τον διάδρομο στο σπίτι , μόνο κάνω καμιά βόλτα έξω με το ποδήλατο όταν τυχαίνει . Με ο που τελειώσουν οι διακοπές του πάσχα και ξαναανηφορίσω προς τα βόρεια θα πέσω με τα μούτρα στο γυμναστήριο και το καλοκαίρι προετοιμάζομαι για "λιώσιμο" στο κολυμβητήριο (αφού ξεμπερδέψω οριστικά με τα θέματα στο γόνατό μου και εφόσον μου επιτρέπεται). :cool2:

----------


## baklavadaki

stellou παρα πολύ καλά!!έρχεται το 8!

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

Μπραβο Στελλα,πας σουπερ!!! Κι εγω θα ηθελα να κανω λιπομετρηση αλλα δεν ξερω που μπορω να κανω
εκτος απο διαιτολογο.. Εχω νεα να σας πω,τωρα που γυρισα απο διακοπε;! Εχασα 1 κιλο! Βεβαια σε σχεση με τη διαιτα που κανω μου φαινεται λιγο αλλα δεν πειραζει.. Αλλαξα τους στοχους μου και θα ειμαι πιο υπομονετικη. Και μονο που δεν εφαγα απαγορευμενα το Πασχα νιωθω καλα! Ειμαι λοιπον 66 αυτη τη στιγμη
δηλαδη -3 αλλα βλεπω διαφορα στα ρουχα μου και χαιρομαι! Λεω να ξεκινησω κανενα βοηθητικο συμπληρωμα,λεκιθινη η kilokiller που λεει οτι περιεχει μαραθο κλπ που.ξεφουσκωνουν και ειναι διουρητικα..αλλα πρεπει να παω γυμναστηριο για να γινει σωστη δουλεια και τωρα ξεκιναει εξεταστικη και δεν προλαβαινω.. :-(

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλησπέρα ! Τελικά δεν άντεξα και ζυγίστηκα σήμερα , μετά από καιρό. Τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν 88  :Big Grin:  και βασικά ζυγίστηκα για να δω αν είχα πιάσει τον στόχο αυτού του μήνα γιατί είχα ξεχάσει πως είχε περάσει η ημερομηνία . 8αρι μπροστάαααααααααααααααααα αα ουιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιι (εννοείται οτι αλλάζω το τικεράκι)

----------


## baklavadaki

stellou τι να λέμε τώρα! είσαι γαμάτη!με το καλο και στους υπολοιπους στόχους!

----------


## Maritemi

τα θαλασσωσα σημερα εφαγα παρα πολυ!παει μια βδομαδας προσπαθεια ακουστε τι εφαγα
μια παγωτομακαρροναδα(2 περιπου μπαλες παγωτο με κομματακια λευκης και καφες σοκολατας)
ενα κουλουρι
ενα χυμο
2 μπουτακια κοτοπουλο με πατατες μπλουμ και ενα κομματι τυρι
3 φετες κεικ
κοκακολα 
δεν ξερω τι με επιασε παιδια ξαφνικα ενω ημουν στον υπολογιστη με επιασε κατι και αρχισα να 'ξαφριζω' ολη τη κουζινα!τι να κανω πειτε μου?

----------


## Maritemi

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> καλησπέρα ! Τελικά δεν άντεξα και ζυγίστηκα σήμερα , μετά από καιρό. Τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν 88  και βασικά ζυγίστηκα για να δω αν είχα πιάσει τον στόχο αυτού του μήνα γιατί είχα ξεχάσει πως είχε περάσει η ημερομηνία . 8αρι μπροστάαααααααααααααααααα αα ουιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιι (εννοείται οτι αλλάζω το τικεράκι)


μπραβο απο το στικερ βλεπω οτι τα καταφερες τελεια!χιλια μπραβο!

----------


## Maritemi

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> Γεια σας!!!
> 
> Μετα απο τρεις μηνες ατασθαλιων ειπα να ξεκινησω παλι να προσεχω!! Ειχα φτασει 79,5 και σημερα ειμαι 82,5 (ενταξει οχι και τοσο τραγικη διαφορα).
> 
> Καλη μας συνεχεια!!!


που εκανες το στικερ στειλε λινκ

----------


## Elenitsa_ed

Αllo κι απο μενα! Ζυγισμα σημερα μετα απο δυο βδομαδες και ο στοχος επετευχθη! 64.5 kg και παιζει να εδειχνε και λιγοτερο αν τελικα ισχυει η κατακρατηση πριν την περιοδο.
Στελλου πολλα μπραβο! Αντε και το 7 γρηγορα σου ευχομαι!

----------


## sweetOctober

μπραβο στελλουδακι μμμμμμμμμμ!!!!! κι εμενα 8 και ιμε πολυ ευχαριστημενη!!! (στο δευτερο ψηφιο εμενα χιχιχι)

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα ! σημερινό ζύγισμα (το τελευταίο ήταν στις 23/5) έδειξε 87 . 1 κιλό απ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δηλαδή . Γενικώς αυτή τη βδομάδα επειδή είχαμε και ένα απρόοπτο και έπρεπε να κατέβω Αθήνα για 3 μέρες , δεν πήγα τόσο πολύ γυμναστήριο . Διατροφικά παρ' όλα αυτά πρόσεχα και όποτε μπορούσα έπαιρνα το ποδήλατο ή περπατούσα (είχα σούρτα φέρτα σε νοσοκομείο , τώρα ευτυχώς όλα οκ). Τώρα είμαι πάλι στα βόρεια οπότε όλα συνεχίζουν κανονικά .

----------


## baklavadaki

μπράβο stellou! φτου μη σε ματιάσουμε!! 
πολύ καλός ο ρυθμός απώλειάς σου!

εγώ με έχω τρελάνει στη σαβουροφαγία.. 
ντροπή μου!

----------


## sweetOctober

Εδώ και τρεις εβδομαδες χανω περιπου 1 κιλο τηβδομαδα! Θα γραφω κι δω να βλεπω την εβδομαδιαια απωλεια  :Smile: 

6/6/13 96.6 (πολυ εξαρι πεφτει!!!)

** ξαναζυγιστηκα τωρα και ειναι 96.3 .................................. πεταω!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπραβο sweet πολυ καλα! αντε να καθαρισω κιεγω απο περιοδο να δω τι κανω !

----------


## sweetOctober

τελευταια αργω να καθαρισω κι εχω και φοβερες κατακρατησεις Στελλα μου! Για αυτο ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα αυτες τις μερες...τωρα θα το κοψω ομως γιατι σημερα εφαγα αρκετα επειδη..."επεσε το βαρος"  :Smile:  Με το καλο κι συ να καθαρισεις!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα! Σημερινό ζύγισμα (το τελευταίο ήταν στις 30/5) έδειξε 86 . Βέβαια ίσως είναι κάπως λίγο σαν απώλεια για τα δικά μου δεδομένα (όλη τη βδομάδα πήγα 4 2ωρα γυμναστήριο , πρόσεχα τη διατροφή μου πάρα πολύ εκτός απ την παρασκευή που έφαγα πίτσα, και είμαι ότι έχω καθαρίσει τελείως από περίοδο) . Ειδικά μετά από περίοδο χάνω συνήθως 1μιση 2 κιλά . Ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω είναι επειδή τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες έχω αυξήσει λίγο τα κιλά στα οργανα του γυμναστήριου (επειδή τα είχα πλέον συνηθίσει και είχα την αίσθηση οτι μου ήταν εύκολα) μήπως έχω αυξήσει λίγο μυική μάζα . Στην τελευταία λιπομέτρηση πάντως που χα κάνει πριν κανα 2μηνο είχε ήδη την τάση να αυξηθεί . Περιμένω πως και πως να ρθει ο καιρός να φύγω για Αθήνα για καλοκαίρι ωστε να πάω να κάνω λιπομέτρηση να δω που είμαι . Το σώμα μου πάντως έχει αρχίσει να μου φαίνεται πιο ... γυμνασμένο να το πω ; δεμένο ; τραβάω φωτογραφίες που και που και παρατηρώ οτι έχω σταματήσει να βλέπω τόσο τραγικές αλλαγές στο μέγεθος (διαφορές βέβαια υπάρχουν πάντα) αλλά σαν να χει αλλάξει το σχήμα του σώματός μου κάπως ... δεν μου μοιάζω τόσο "πλαδαρή" πλέον . Καλό αυτό :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μια χαρα Στελλα μου!!! Ολα καλα, ειναι και η κατακρατηση απο την πιτσα (το αλατι της). Για λιπομετρηση τι να πω κι γω που το 1/3 μου ειναι λιπος.................................ανυ ομονω να παω κι γω γυμναστηριο το χειμωνα, που μαλλον θα εχω καπου να αφησω το παιδι. Θα ειναι και πιο μεγαλο βλεπεις. Ολα καλα, ολα θα τα κανουμε, αντε μη σκαμε!!! Φιλακιακιακιακιακιακια

----------


## sweetOctober

Η μεζολύρα δε λέει ποτέ ψέμματα! Καθε 3 βδομαδες μετριέμαι και η διαφορά είναι τεράστια, και γυμναστηριο δεν παταω. Ο διαιτολογος με μετραει σε 5-6 σημεια και ποτε δε θυμαμαι τι ειναι ποιο αλλα τα νουμερα ειναι τοσο πτωτικα που δε με νοιαζει!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> και...αναδύονται πολλά μα πάρα πολλά...οστά.


Ίσως πρέπει να σταματήσεις για λίγο και να σταθεροποιηθείς και συνεχίζεις αργότερα. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα το είχα κάνει και νωρίτερα αλλά είπαμε ο καθένας ξέρει καλύτερα το σώμα του. Σε τι ΒΜΙ είσαι τώρα;

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω την κοιλιά μου... είναι από 92 (ρουφηγμένη) μέχρι 104 (φουσκωμένη). Απλά τώρα που έχασα παρατηρώ ότι έχω (και προφανώς τα είχα και πριν) ΚΑΙ "love handles" :sniff:

----------


## sweetOctober

τί είν παλι τα λοβ χαντλς?  :Embarrassment:  μη μου πεις οτι εχω ΚΑΙ απο αυτα, θα πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο! baklaba τι ποσοστο λιπους εχεις? Στα κιλα μου ειχες 35%? Πανω? Κατω?

----------


## baklavas

Love handles είναι αυτά...  και είναι πιο "έντονα" στους άντρες!

Το ποσοστό λίπους, με την όποια ακρίβεια μου το έδειξε σήμερα η ζυγαριά μου, είναι 21,6%
Στα 96,5 κιλά είχα 25% (το οποίο σε "γυναικείο νούμερο" αντιστοιχεί σε 32-35%)

----------


## sweetOctober

εμενα αυτα δεν πετανε, ασχετα που δε φαινονται οι κοιλιακοι μου! Μηπως οσο σφιγγει εκει η περιοχη εκτοπιζει?

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Καλησπέρα! Σημερινό ζύγισμα (το τελευταίο ήταν στις 30/5) έδειξε 86 . Βέβαια ίσως είναι κάπως λίγο σαν απώλεια για τα δικά μου δεδομένα....Περιμένω πως και πως να ρθει ο καιρός να φύγω για Αθήνα για καλοκαίρι ωστε να πάω να κάνω λιπομέτρηση να δω που είμαι . Το σώμα μου πάντως έχει αρχίσει να μου φαίνεται πιο ... γυμνασμένο να το πω ; δεμένο ; τραβάω φωτογραφίες που και που και παρατηρώ οτι έχω σταματήσει να βλέπω τόσο τραγικές αλλαγές στο μέγεθος (διαφορές βέβαια υπάρχουν πάντα) αλλά σαν να χει αλλάξει το σχήμα του σώματός μου κάπως ... δεν μου μοιάζω τόσο "πλαδαρή" πλέον . Καλό αυτό :starhit:
> 
> 
> ...


μην το λες και απαραίτητα οτι θα τα είχες αποφύγει . Ισως να ήταν πολύ μειωμένα , ναι . Εγώ πχ μπορεί να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο αλλά στα μπράτσα έχω θέμα . Απ την πάνω πλευρά τείνω να κάνω ποντίκια . Απ την κάτω όλα κρέμονται ! Δεν είναι βέβαια ακόμη καθαρό δέρμα αυτό που κρέμεται ... αλλά κρέμεται ! Παλιά ήταν πιο στητά και χαρούμενα (ούτε για βυζιά να μιλούσα τρομάρα μου) :smilegrin: Μια μεζούρα κι εγώ είχα πάρει σε κάποια φάση αλλά την έχω κι εγώ σε τόση υπόληψη που με το που την πήρα δεν θυμάμαι που την έχω βάλει . Θα το κοιτάξω πάντως για να αρχίσω να μετριέμαι και έτσι που και που .

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Εγώ πχ μπορεί να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο αλλά στα μπράτσα έχω θέμα . Απ την πάνω πλευρά τείνω να κάνω ποντίκια . Απ την κάτω όλα κρέμονται ! Δεν είναι βέβαια ακόμη καθαρό δέρμα αυτό που κρέμεται ... αλλά κρέμεται ! Παλιά ήταν πιο στητά και χαρούμενα (ούτε για βυζιά να μιλούσα τρομάρα μου) :smilegrin:


Ασε, ασε κι εγω ακριβως το ιδιο!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

το αποκατω που λετε ειναι τρικεφαλα, δεν ειναι και το ευκολοτερο σημειο στη γυναικα αλλα με καλη εκγυμναση κατι γινεται, ζητηστε ασκησεις απο το γυμναστη σας στην τροχαλια η με βαρακια σε παγκο, πονανε, προετοιμαστειτε, ειναι τελειως αδουλευτος μυς στις περισσοτερες γυναικες!

Κι εμενα δεν ειναι οπως παλια παιδια με την καμμια, γενικα το σωμα χωρις γυμναστικη δεν ειναι τονωμενο και σφριγηλο δυστηχως. Τον χειμωνα που ολοι σταματανε γυμναστηριο εγω αρχιζω. Μηπως να αρχισω και χειμερινα μπανια...να δειχνω σωμα :P

Να πω νεα να πω νεα???????????????????????????????????????????? ? το πρωι ημουν ενα κιλο πανω νηστικη (και χθες ειχα φαει πολυ λιγο) και τωρα ειμαι (φαγωμενη!!) 95.7  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  gioyxoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ειδα 5 οεοεοεοεοεο

----------


## sweetOctober

Στελλα με το ζυγισμα τι εκανες? Καταφερες να ζυγιζεσαι μια τη βδομαδα? Τα πηγαινα τοσο υπεροχα, δε ζυγιζομουν καθολου!!!! Τωρα βρε Στελλα μ νομιζω το εχω παρακανει τελευταια με τη ζυγαρια παλι, αλλα μου αρεσει τοσο να βλεπω να πεφτει το νουμερο.................................... .................................................. ....

----------


## sarah1989

Μπραβο, sweet october!!! Αντε, να κατεβαινει η ζυγαρια!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ευχαριστω!!! ΑΝ και στοχος μου δεν ειναι διολου η ζυγαρια, ειναι πολυ ομορφο να ειναι η επιβραβευση!

----------


## sarah1989

τασο, κι εγω που αθλουμουν συστηματικα 8 μηνες και σχετικα υψηλο ποσοστο λιπους εχω (περιπου 27-29 %) και μεγαλες ανομοιομορφιες στην κατανομη του λιπους και εμφανη χαλαρωση, οποτε δεν ξερω σε ποιο βαθμο βοηθα η γυμναστικη

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> το αποκατω που λετε ειναι τρικεφαλα, δεν ειναι και το ευκολοτερο σημειο στη γυναικα αλλα με καλη εκγυμναση κατι γινεται, ζητηστε ασκησεις απο το γυμναστη σας στην τροχαλια η με βαρακια σε παγκο, πονανε, προετοιμαστειτε, ειναι τελειως αδουλευτος μυς στις περισσοτερες γυναικες!
> 
> Κι εμενα δεν ειναι οπως παλια παιδια με την καμμια, γενικα το σωμα χωρις γυμναστικη δεν ειναι τονωμενο και σφριγηλο δυστηχως. Τον χειμωνα που ολοι σταματανε γυμναστηριο εγω αρχιζω. Μηπως να αρχισω και χειμερινα μπανια...να δειχνω σωμα :P
> 
> 
> 
> Να πω νεα να πω νεα???????????????????????????????????????????? ? το πρωι ημουν ενα κιλο πανω νηστικη (και χθες ειχα φαει πολυ λιγο) και τωρα ειμαι (φαγωμενη!!) 95.7           gioyxoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ειδα 5 οεοεοεοεοεο


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ SWEET ! Καλά κάνεις και ζυγίζεσαι όποτε θέλεις , αν αυτό σε ικανοποιεί ... εγώ πλέον ζυγίζομαι μια φορά την εβδομάδα και να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν το σκεύτομαι και ιδιαίτερα . όχι οτι δεν με νοιάζει δηλαδή απλά σαν να μου χει γίνει κάπως τρόπος ζωής ....

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> ...μην το λες και απαραίτητα οτι θα τα είχες αποφύγει . Ισως να ήταν πολύ μειωμένα , ναι...
> 
> 
> ...


Το θέμα είναι μην στεγνώσεις και μετά έχεις περαιτέρω πρόβλημα με χαλάρωση . Δηλαδή "γλιτώνεις" απ το ένα πρόβλημα και "πέφτεις" στο άλλο . Γυμναστήριο πας τελικά ή οχι ;

----------


## sweetOctober

κι γω ετσι εκανα Στελλου και μου αρεσε αλλα μαλλον δε μου ειχε γινει τροπος ζωης ακομη γιατι δεν κρατησε πολυ. Εκτος κι αν επανελθω στο εβδομαδιαιο. Θα προσπαθησω.
Νομιζω οτι η χαλαρωση του Τασου με τετοιο ρυθμο απωλειας βαρους, με γυμναστηρι η χωρις, θα ηταν αναποφευκτη. Ομως με το γυμναστηριο ξερεις οτι κανεις το καλυτερο που μπορεις κι ετσι νιωθεις καλυτερα. Με προβληματισατε. Το Σεπτεμβρη γυμναστηριο. Με οσες θυσιες συνεπαγεται αυτο. Κι ας μην εχουν τους δικους σας τρελους ρυθμους...

----------


## sweetOctober

kala μπορεις να πας και δε πας? Αχ βρε Τασο!!! Νομιζα δεν κανει για το γονατο!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Το θέμα είναι μην στεγνώσεις και μετά έχεις περαιτέρω πρόβλημα με χαλάρωση . Δηλαδή "γλιτώνεις" απ το ένα πρόβλημα και "πέφτεις" στο άλλο .
> 
> 
> ...


Για το γόνατο ειδικά καλό θα ήταν να πας όταν βρεθεί χρόνος. Η ενδυνάμωση στους τετρακέφαλους θα βοηθήσει πολύ μπορώ να σου πω , εδώ βοηθάει αρκετά εμένα αν και τελικά δεν έχω όσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα έχεις εσύ . Κι εγώ από άποψη θέλησης να πάω στο γυμναστήριο πάντα σέρνω τα βήματα μου στο δρόμο πηγάινοντας . Βεβαια κάποιες φορές στην πορεία έρχεται η όρεξη και τελικά γουστάρω όσο κάνω ασκήσεις και τέτοια , αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές το μισώ . Το κάνω απλώς επειδή ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα που λένε .

----------


## sarah1989

Επιτελους, επεσα παλι στα 62,1! 
Δυο μερες ξεφυγα λιγο απο το προγραμμα και τις υπολοιπες ημουν καπως ελαστικη και εκανα μια βδομαδα να επανελθω. Ειχα αρχισει να απελπιζομαι!

----------


## lineal

20.2.2012 120.7
27.2.2012 117.3
6.3.2012 117
17.3.2012 113.8 
25.3.2012 114.8
1.4.2012 113
8.4.2012 112.2
15.4.2012 112.6
22.4.2012 113.3
29.4.2012 110.8
8.5.2012 110.1 
27.5.2012 109.6
3.6.2012 109.1
10.6.2012 108.5
14.6.2012 107.4
21.6.2012 106.1
31.7.2012 104.3
2.1.2013 107.9
9.1.2013 105.1 
23.1.2013 106.7
2.2.2013 104.8
16.2.2013 104
23.2.2013 102.2
2.3.2013 101.7
9.3.2013 100.6
23.3.2013 100.4 
30.3.2013 99.2 
19.4.2013 97.7
12.6.2013 96.8

----------


## sarah1989

Επειδή ειμαι γνωστη ανυπομονη και επειδη υστερα απο μια βδομαδα κατάφερα επιτελους να χασω το βαρος (υγρα?) που πηρα σε 2 μερες ατασθαλιων, σπευδω να αλλαξω το τικερακι μου (εστω και κατα 100 γρ., ετσι για να το γαμωτο της υποθεσης). Αν και εχω να κανω εξομολογηση: το πρωι που ζυγιστηκα δεν ημουν καθαρό 61,9. Περισσοτερο τρεμοπαιζε μεταξυ 61,9 και 62 και τελικα σταθεροποιηθηκε στο 62.

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλα εκανες! 97.2 εγω σημερα, το τικερακι δε το αλλαζω θα ξαναγυρισω εκει.Υγεια να εχουμε. Βλεπω στον σκαι για τηΝ σκληρυνση κατα πλακας......

----------


## eve30++

Παιδιά, καλημέρα

προχθές που πήγα στη διαιτολόγο, συζητήσαμε το θέμα της ζυγαριάς και της καθημερινής μου εμμονής να ζυγίζομαι τουλάχιστον 1 φορά τη μέρα. Μου έδωσε ένα χαρτί λευκό (Α4)στο οποίο έκανε αυτή την αρχή γράφοντας" δεν σε έχω ανάγκη πια..." σήμερα της το κόλλησα στη μούρη της ζυγαριάς!!! ...βέβαια αφού ζυγίστηκα και εκνευρίστηκα....0,3 πάνω 0,5 κάτω Βαρεθηκα....
απο δω και εμπρός θα χω σύμμαχο τον καθρέφτη και ένα παλιό αγαπημένο μου φορεμα..το φορούσα όταν ήμουν αρκετά αδυνατη. Όταν φτάσει η στιγμή που μου εφαρμοσει τέλεια θα χω φτάσει στον στόχο μου!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

συγνωμη αλλα με αυτη τη λογικη κολλας το ιδιο χαρτι και πανω στη διαιτολογο.......................

----------


## mum2

95.8 στις 12-6

----------


## eve30++

Sweet October
Eυχομαι να είσαι τόσο δυνατή και να μην σε αγχώνουν τα νούμερα
π.χ αν έχεις κατακράτηση υγρών να μη σε χαλαέι που σε δειχνει η ζυγαριά +1 ή 2 κιλά

να χεις την δύναμη να κατακτήσεις τον στόχο σου χωρίς την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού
και φυσικά να τον διατηρήσεις για πάντα

αν όμως υπάρχουν πράγματα που σου χαλάνε την ημέρα και εξαρτάσαι απο αυτά
νομίζω ότι πρέπει σιγά σιγά να βρεις τρόπους να τα τιθασεύσεις...

δεν θα μου πει η ζυγαριά αν θα είμαι χαρούμενη επειδή με έδειξε - 300 γραμμάρια σήμερα
ή λυπημένη αν με δείξει + 500 γραμμάρια αύριο αν και ξέρω ότι ακολουθώ τη διατροφή μου
και η αυξομείωση μπορεί να ειναι απλά κατακράτηση υγρών ή απώλεια...αυτό ήθελα να επισημάνω...
μπορεί εσύ να μην έχεις τέτοιο είδους κόλλημα με τη ζυγαριά...

----------


## sweetOctober

εγω η καυμμενη ειπα αυτο :




> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> συγνωμη αλλα με αυτη τη λογικη κολλας το ιδιο χαρτι και πανω στη διαιτολογο.......................


που δεν αναιρει τιποτα απο οσα ειπες. Σου ζητησα και συγνωμη προκαταβολικα γιατι ημουν σιγουρη πως θα το παρεξηγησεις  :Wink: 

φυσικα δεν εδωσες καν την ευκαιρια να σου πω πως το εννοω οποτε δεν μπαινω στον κοπο.

----------


## eve30++

ισως να μην κατάλαβα πως το εννοούσες...όπως ίσως δεν κατάλαβες και συ
παντως δεν εννοούσα κάτι κακό για σένα...μακάρι να ρθει για όλους η στιγμή που θα απελευθερωθούν και απο διατολογους και απο ζυγαριές... :Big Grin:

----------


## eve30++

http://www.diatrofi.gr/index.php/dia...B9%CE%BB%CE%AC

----------


## sweetOctober

Βασικα αναφεροσουν σε μενα ονομαστικα. 



> _Originally posted by eve30++_
> Sweet October
> Eυχομαι να είσαι τόσο δυνατή και να μην σε αγχώνουν τα νούμερα
> π.χ αν έχεις κατακράτηση υγρών να μη σε χαλαέι που σε δειχνει η ζυγαριά +1 ή 2 κιλά
> 
> να χεις την δύναμη να κατακτήσεις τον στόχο σου χωρίς την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού
> και φυσικά να τον διατηρήσεις για πάντα
> 
> αν όμως υπάρχουν πράγματα που σου χαλάνε την ημέρα και εξαρτάσαι απο αυτά
> νομίζω ότι πρέπει σιγά σιγά να βρεις τρόπους να τα τιθασεύσεις...


Επισης νομιζω οτι ειναι ατοπο να προσπαθεις να πεισεις στο θεμα εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα οτι δe χρειαζομαστε τη ζυγαρια. Μπορεις απλα να απεχεις χωρις να κατηγορεις η να κανεις υποθεσεις για αλλους. Υπαρχει αντιστοιχο θεμα οπου βαζουμε linκ (φοβερο παντως :welldone: )

----------


## eve30++

Γλυκέ μου Οκτώβρη

αναφερόμουν σε σένα η καημένη...φυσικά ονομαστικά
αλλά σου έδωσα μόνο ευχές που φυσικά τις εννοούσα, θα ήθελα να λειτουργήσουν και για μενα..
δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν, εκφράζω την γνώμη και λέω την 
εμπειρία μου γιατί ίσως κάποιος να βοηθηθεί όπως λειτουργει ανταποδοτικά το forum για μένα απο το 2008...
δεν ξέρω γιατί με παρεξήγησες, τέλος πάντων ας μη δώσουμε άλλη συνέχεια
σε γλυκοχαιρετώ...

----------


## sweetOctober

εμένα πάλι δε μυο φάνηκαν για ευχές και θα προτιμούσα να πείς για σένα προσωπικά τί θες να καταφέρεις, κι όταν το κάνεις είμαι σίγουρη πως πολλοί θα παραδειγματιστούν. Εγώ πχ που μπορεί να έχω κάνει αυτό που θες εσυ (δηλ. να έχω μόνο μέτρο του αδυνατισματος μου ένα φόρεμα) επειδή σε μένα απέτυχε δεν έπιασα να σε κατηγορήσω ούτε έκρινα αν είναι υγιές να κολλάς χαρτιά σε μια ζυγαριά. Κι επειδή μάλλον σου αρέσει να κολλάς ταμπέλες γενικά μάθε ότι και σε διατροφολόγο πάω και δε ζυγίζομαι συχνά. Μόνο που δεν μου αρέσουν οι ταμπέλες και είμαι ανοιχτή σε όλα. Ισως αν θες να βοηθήσεις κόσμο να το κάνεις μέσα από το παράδειγμα σου κι όχι με τις "ευχές" σου. Δε σε παρεξήγησα, εσύ αποφάσισες να αναφερθείς σε εμένα ονομαστικά και με...ανακρίβειες. Εϋχομαι να βρείς το δρόμο σου και καλό κουράγιο! Σε διπλογλυκοχαιρετώ :bigsmile:

----------


## eve30++

μάλλον παλι με παρεξήγησες..εσύ πρώτη κατέκρινες την προσωπική μου ενέργεια...
και φυσικά αναφέρθηκα σε σενα ονομαστικά μόνο για αυτό το λόγο
με αυτό που ανέφερες σκέφτηκα ότι είσαι υπεράνω ίσως των αριθμών, κάτι που εγώ δεν το χω καταφέρει ακομη!
δεν ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να σε θίξω ή να κρίνω 
ίσα ίσα σε αυτό το forum η κριτική δεν χωράει...
anyway, ανακωχή! 

Καλο Σαββατοκύριακο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

1η εβδομάδα vegeterian και 96.4 δηλ. -800 γραμμαρια με...μηδαμινή δίαιτα αφού ακόμα προσαρμόζομαι  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

eve30++ μου, δε γίνεται να φοβόμαστε να γράψουμε σε κάθε θέμα ότι θα μπουν να μας κρίνουν γιατί κάνουμε αυτό που λέει το θέμα. Εδώ είναι εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα και δε θα κάτσω να αποδείξω αν και γιατί είναι καλό να ζυγιζόμαστε μια φορά τη βδομάδα ή όχι. Αυτή η κατάσταση σε όλα τα θέματα δε παλεύεται. Αν κάποιος δεν επιθυμεί να ασχολείται με ένα θέμα ας μη γράφει εκεί. Δεν γίνεται επειδή εμείς αποφασίζουμε να κάνουμε κάτι να βγάλουμε όλα τα 'άλλα (που μέχρι πρίν λίγο κι εμείς τα κάναμε) λάθος.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλησπέρα ! Στόχος Ιουνίου δεν επετεύχθη αλλά δεν πειράζει . Σημερινό ζύγισμα 84,5 . Το τελευταίο ήταν στις 9/6/2013 , δηλαδή από τότε έχω χάσει 1μιση κιλό . Σήμερα έχω αφήσει τη μέρα τελείως ελεύθερη και από αύριο πάλι μαζεύομαι .

----------


## sweetOctober

Τί στόχο είχες καλή μου? Γιατί δεν επετευχθεί? Τί απώλεια είχες αυτή τη βδομαδα? Δεν καταλαβα :borg:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

ειχα στόχο τα 84 , τους άλλαξα βασικά τους στόχους γι αυτό δεν φαίνεται. Από τις 9 του μήνα είχα απώλεια 1μιση κιλό.

----------


## sweetOctober

δηλ. σε λιγοτερο απο 2 εβδομαδες δεν ειναι καλο το 1,5 κιλο? ποσο ηθελες????

----------


## stellou1989_ed

δεν είπα οτι δεν είναι καλό , αφού λέω οτι δεν πειράζει που δεν πέτυχα το 84. Οι στόχοι που βάζω είναι 4 κιλά το μήνα και απλώς διαπίστωσα οτι αυτόν τον μήνα έχω χάσει 3μιση . Δεν με πειράζει όμως

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπορεις να βαζεις μικροτερους στοχους για να μη σε πειραξει καθολου! Γιατι καποια στιγμη θα σου τη δωσει. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο πολλα τα κιλα σου πια και ειναι λογικο να πεφτει η απωλεια...

----------


## sweetOctober

13/06 97.2 χορτοφαγος πια
20/06 96.4 
27/06 ?
04/07
11/07
18/07
25/07

----------


## sweetOctober

27/06 98.0 και μπαίνω σε πρόγραμμα ελπίζω :crazy:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

εγώ κανονικά ήταν να ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά περιμένω περίοδο οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχει νόημα. Ήδη μετρήθηκα σήμερα σε πόντους (το κάνω τις τελευταίες 2-3 εβδομάδες και τα καταγράφω) και έχω τσιμπήσει κανα 1-2 ποντους σε όλα τα σημεία (προσπαθώ να μετριέμαι σωστά) που σημαίνει οτι είμαι πρησμένη . Εκτός αυτού όλη τη βδομάδα λόγω τρεξιμου με εξεταστική και προετοιμασίες για να φύγω μεθαυριο δεν έχω πάει γυμανστήριο αν και πέρνω το ποδήλατο καθημερινά. Ψιλοξενέρωσα με τη μέτρηση τη σημερινή , δεν είχα ξαναμετρηθει σε πόντους περιμένοντας περίοδο μάλλον αναμενόμενο ήταν να έχω πάρει ε ... γενικώς καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ η ίδια πως έχω πρηστεί κάπως. Ουφ! Υπομονή!  :Frown:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Nαι κι εγώ η αλήθεια είναι το έχω ρίξει στον υδατάνθρακα τελευταία Tάσο  :Frown:  . Παρ' όλα αυτά νιώθω μια αισιοδοξία για το καλοκαίρι γιατί πάντα το καλοκαίρι είχα την τάση να χάνω βαρος (ή τελος πάντων να "μαζευω") ακόμη και αν δεν πρόσεχα. Είναι και η ζέστη που σε κάνει να μην θέλεις να φας ιδιαίτερα , εδώ που είμαι έχει σχετική δροσιά δεν έχω καταλάβει καύσωνα οπότε με λες και ορεξάτη τελευταια :cool2: Από γυμναστική δεν σκοπεύω να σταματήσω. Δεν θα πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο πιθανότατα (ποιος ξεκουνιέται μες στη ζέστη της Αθήνας) αλλά σίγουρα θα παίρνω το ποδήλατο καθημερινά. Μπορεί να κάνω και αυτό που έκανα πέρσυ που το έπαιρνα μόνο και μόνο για γυμναστική και έκανα αποστάσεις για καμια ώρα τη μέρα (εκτός των υπόλοιπων μετακινήσεων). Σίγουρα επίσης θα παίξει πολύ περπάτημα ειδικά οταν θα φύγω για διακοπές καθώς δεν θα υπάρχει μεταφορικό μέσο (αμάξι πχ) και οι διακοπές προβλέπεται να είναι φάση καμπινγκ φέτος :bigsmile: . Από μέσα Ιουλίου θα κοιτάξω την περίπτωση κολυμβητήριο , νομίζω θα μου είναι αρκετα πιο ευχάριστο απ το να τρέχω κάθε μέρα γυμναστήριο μες στη ντάλα του ήλιου. όποτε δεν βαριέμαι θα κάνω και διάδρομο στο σπίτι. Γενικώς υπάρχουν πράματα που μπορώ να κάνω σαν γυμναστική εκτός γυμναστηρίου αν δεν βαριέμαι.

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Πρωϊ με βράδυ φτάνω και τα τρία κιλά (προς τα πάνω)!!!


Τόσο πολύ; Εγώ ζυγίζομαι πρωί καθημερινά και ελάχιστες φορές (για πείραμα) βράδυ. Η διαφορά που έχω δει είναι ένα κιλό περίπου (φυσικά πάντα βαρύτερος το βράδυ). Δε θυμάμαι να έχω δει περισσότερο...

----------


## sweetOctober

Πολυ δυσκολο Τασο μου τωρα με την χορτοφαγια!!! Δεν πανε κατω τα φαγητα τυπου "μανας μου" με τιποτε...4 στις 7 μερες τρωνε κατι με κρεας! Δεν ειναι διαιτα η χορτοφαγια. Δε νομιζω καν να αδυνατιζουν οι χορτοφαγοι, και ο κυριος φοβος μου ειναι αν θα αδυνατισω εγω με τις νεες προτιμησεις μου.

Στα υπολοιπα εχεις δικιο αλλα ποιος το κανει! Αμα διαβαζεις εδω να χειρουργουν τα κιλα μου σου ερχεται τρελα! Ναι θελει πολυ κοπο να ξαναχασω 30 κιλα αλλα να αυτοσαμποταρομαι διαβαζοντας οτι δε χανονται με διαιτα δεμε βοηθα! 

Να γραφω τι? Τι εφαγα? Κανεις δεν ειναι χορτοφαγος και να ξερει τους συνδιασμους να πω οτι θα με βοηθησει να παρω ιδεες. Ο Γιωργος ειναι αλλα προφανως εχει καλυτερα πραγματα να κανει ο ανθρωπος απο το να γραφει εδω τι τρωει, τι διαιτα κανει και να λογοκρινεται! Εδω εμενα μου ειπαν οτι αλλαξα 18 διαιτες γιατι στο μικρο μυαλο τους η χορτοφαγια ειναι διαιτα. Τι να λεμε!

Προτιμω να περιμενω να γυρισει ο διατροφολογος μου μηπως και ξαναπαω! 3 εβδομαδες εκανα οτι ελεγε κι εχασα 3 κιλα, χωρις να σκεφτομαι χωρις τιποτε! Μετα ηρθαν τα πανω κατω με τη χορτοφαγια. Νομιζω θα επανελθω. Θελω το χρονο μου να προσαρμοστω στην αλλαγη.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Πρωϊ με βράδυ φτάνω και τα τρία κιλά (προς τα πάνω)!!!
> 
> 
> Τόσο πολύ; Εγώ ζυγίζομαι πρωί καθημερινά και ελάχιστες φορές (για πείραμα) βράδυ. Η διαφορά που έχω δει είναι ένα κιλό περίπου (φυσικά πάντα βαρύτερος το βράδυ). Δε θυμάμαι να έχω δει περισσότερο...


εγω δε βλεπω καμμια διαφορα πια, ειμαι ακομα και μετα απο κρεπαλες το ιδιο! Σημερα πρωτη μερα περιοδου, εχω φαει τον αμπακο, 2 μερες, και ειμαι μισο κιλο πανω :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

αΧ αυτο φοβαμαι τους υδατανθρακες...ολο μακαρονια ρυζια πατατες τρωω με τη χορτοφαγια. Δεν βοηθα και η εποχη καθολου με τα οσπρια. Θα δοκιμασω να τα κανω σε σαλατα με σωστο συνδιασμο για να παρω πρωτεινες, εχω κι αυτο να προσεχω τωρα! Πρεπει να φαω και ψαρι αλλα ποιο? Καμμια αθερινα αν μου παει κατω? 

ξερετε καποιον χορτοφαγο που να αδυνατισε? Παντως με τα υπερφαγικα με εχει βοηθησει απειρα, δηλ. δεν τρωω πια μονη, ισως να ειναι τυχαιο αλλα συμβαδιζει τις 2 εβδομαδες που αλαξα διατροφη!

----------


## sweetOctober

ΣτελλΑ να ερθεις κατα δω να σου βαλω το παιδι στο ποδηλατο :eureka::eureka: :thumbup: πραγματικα δραστηριο ατομο μπραβο σου! Κι γω ειμαι τυπος "καναπε-λιωνω" εκτος κι αν ειμαι σε εντατικες προπονησεις, τοτε πορωνομαι και ο καναπες δεν υπαρχει!

----------


## sweetOctober

αχα αρα επαληθευομαι, για αυτο εμενα δεν κουναει η ζυγαρια. Τι να πω. Plaκωνομαι στο φαγητο και δε βαζω βαρος ουτε κατακρατησεις! Μετα απο λιγους μηνες θα ειμαι σιγουρη. Γεγονος ειναι οτι δειχνω πιο αδυνατη ενω δεν εχω χασει τιποτα τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ΣτελλΑ να ερθεις κατα δω να σου βαλω το παιδι στο ποδηλατο :eureka::eureka: :thumbup: πραγματικα δραστηριο ατομο μπραβο σου! Κι γω ειμαι τυπος "καναπε-λιωνω" εκτος κι αν ειμαι σε εντατικες προπονησεις, τοτε πορωνομαι και ο καναπες δεν υπαρχει!


χαχαχα ! ελα φερτον εχω και καλαθακι , το παω βόλτα άνετα το μικρακι :tumble: το θέμα είναι ότι όντως αν θέλω εχω πολλές ευκαιρίες για γυμναστική αλλά η ζεστη εμένα πάντα είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας. Δεν είμαι τόσο δραστήρια όσο ακουγομαι, απλώς επικεντρώνονται στο να κάνω πράματα που γουστάρω πολύ (βλεπε ποδήλατο) για να συνεχίζω να τα κάνω. Το κολυμβητήριο δεν το χω ξαναδοκιμασει αλλά πιστεύω θα είναι ευχάριστο ειδικά για το καλοκαίρι ! Ο διάδρομος είναι η τελευταία επιλογή γιατί τον βαριέμαι τραγικα πολύ !

----------


## sweetOctober

Oταν θα αποφασισεις ποσα nickname θα εχεις κι αν θα μας κανεις την τιμη να μπαινεις στο φορουμ η οχι τοτε τα ξαναλεμε φιλε Τασο.


> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ...Δεν ειναι διαιτα η χορτοφαγια. Δε νομιζω καν να αδυνατιζουν οι χορτοφαγοι...
> ...Αμα διαβαζεις εδω να χειρουργουν τα κιλα μου σου ερχεται τρελα! Ναι θελει πολυ κοπο να ξαναχασω 30 κιλα αλλα να αυτοσαμποταρομαι διαβαζοντας οτι δε χανονται με διαιτα δεμε βοηθα! 
> ...Εδω εμενα μου ειπαν οτι αλλαξα 18 διαιτες γιατι στο μικρο μυαλο τους η χορτοφαγια ειναι διαιτα.
> ...


Ολο σε κανουμε να νιωθεις χαλια, και νομιζεις οτι εισαι το επικεντρο πια. Δεν μπορουν αλλοι να κουβεντιασουν η και να τσακωθουν, εσενα χρειαζονται. (σας ειδαμε και τους αντρες πως ειστε μεταξυ σας)

Ακριβως αυτο μου ειπαν, χειρουργησου να ησυχασεις. Για αυτο μιλαω. Εσυ μου ειπες αντε σε ψυχολογο να ησυχασεις. Κι γω σου λεω πως σου φαινεται τωρα που σου λενε δε θα διατηρησεις τα κιλα σου? :P Περαστικα, σε βλεπω εισαι παλι σε φαση "παρεξηγω τα παντα και μη μου μιλατε"

Α και εδω μπηκα να βρω τη διαιτα που μου ταιριαζει, δε μπηκα σαν ειδημων να πεισω οτι αυτο που κανω ειναι το καλυτερο. Προφανως μπηκα σε λαθος φορουμ! Οποιος ψαχνεται η εχει διατροφικη διαταραχη δεν ανηκει εδω.

----------


## Ninap

θα το ξαναπώ λοιπόν... τα βαριατρικά χειρουργεία είναι λάθος να γίνοντε για 20 και 30 κιλά σε άτομα που δεν έχουν προσπαθήσει ποτέ να τα χάσουν με άλλους τρόπους. Πόσες φορές να το πώ? Για να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο χειρουργείο πρέπει ή να έχεις ΒΜΙ πάνω από 60, ή να έχεις ΒΜΙ πάνω από 35 ή 30 δεν θυμάμαι καλά που συνοδεύεται όμως από σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας (όπως στην περίπτωσή μου). Το κακό είναι πως πολλά άτομα επισκέπτονται κλινικές και οι γιατροί εκεί απλά θέλουν να πάρουν χρήματα...για αυτό και βλέπετε τέτοια χειρουργεία σε άτομα με 110 κιλά και ύψος 165...ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!!!!!!!!!! και στην τελική εαν κάποιος θέλει λίγη βοήθεια (περισσότερο για να μην πεινάει πολύ) ας κάνει ένα μπαλονάκι που ενδείκνετε σε περιπου 20 κιλά επιπλεον (δεν ειναι κατι μόνιμο και ουτε χρειαζετε χειρουργίο ουσιαστικά). 

Δεν προσπαθησα να πείσω κανέναν προσωπικά να κάνει χειρουργείο ..δεν είναι απόφαση δική μου η ζωή του καθενός ούτε και θα δώσω συμβουλή για κάτι το τόσο προσωπικό και σημαντικό. Απλά πάρτε ιδέες και κρατήστε τις στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σας...Γιατί όπως είπε και ο φίλος μου ο Τάσος...μπορεί να γλύψεις στο μέλλον εκεί που έφτυνες..ποτέ μη λες ποτέ....

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> ...Δεν μπορουν αλλοι να κουβεντιασουν η και να τσακωθουν, εσενα χρειαζονται...
> 
> 
> Να πω ότι το σκυλομετάνοιωσα που έγραψα τη διαφωνία μου στην πρόσκληση του Νικόλα; Και λίγο είναι.


<3 <3 <3 να μη μετανιωνεις, συγνωμη!!! Ημουν αποτομη. Πρεπει να ξαπλωσω τωρα που κοιμαται το παιδι, ελπιζω να μη στεναχωριεσαι και να δεις το μηνυμα μου

----------


## sweetOctober

Ninap φαε και το σκυλακι σου τοτε που ειναι αδυναμο, η μηπως ειναι πιο δυνατο απο σενα και να σε φαει εεκεινο LOL

εκτοσ απο την υπογραφη σου, στα αλλα που λες συμφωνω :thumbup:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Bρε παιδιά ειλικρινά , δεν γίνεται να μην παίρνουμε τα πάντα τόσο σοβαρά ; Τι φαγωμάρα είναι αυτή αυτές τις μέρες! Από ένα μήνυμα/προκληση του νικόλα ξεκίνησε και έχει πάει αλλού γι' αλλού. Στην τελική στο φόρουμ υποτίθεται οτι μπαίνουμε άτομα με προσωπικότητες οι οποίες μάλιστα είναι και διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους και , όπως και στην κανονική ζωή , σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να διαφωνήσουμε και να ειπωθούν και πιο βαριές κουβέντες , οκ! Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες , μην τρελένεστε! Ας κρατήσουμε μόνο οτι μπορεί να βοηθήσει από αυτά που λέγονται και τα υπόλοιπα ας τα πάρουμε λίγο στο πιο χαλαρά, ο καθένας τα αποτελέσματα που έχει με αυτά που κάνει για τον εαυτό του έτσι κι αλλιώς τα ξέρει , δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξουμε κάτι. Τάσο πολύ καλά έκανες που εξέφρασες την διαφωνία σου σε αυτά που είπε ο νικολας , το τι ειπώθηκε μετά καλό ή κακό , υπερβολικό ή όχι ήρθε άσχετα από αυτά που είπες εσύ. Στα οποία παρ' όλα αυτά συμφωνώ, αλλά και να μην τα έγραφες πάλι θα απαντούσα εγώ τα δικά μου. Είναι αναμενόμενο βρε παιδιά , αν δεν υπάρξει αντίλογος πως θα υπάρξει συζήτηση; Μπορεί και να ξεφύγει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η κατάσταση όπως έγινε τώρα . Οκ, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τρωγόμαστε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία μπορούμε να το ξεπεράσουμε πιστεύω...

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Τασο! Πολυ inspirational το tickeraki, Ι λιαικ ιτ!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Tasso δεν ξέρω αν το συνειδητοποιείς αλλά έχεις χάσει μέσα σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο 72 κιλά ... μπραβο!!! Εντυπωσιακό τικεράκι , πραγματικά! Μακάρι να τα κρατήσεις ακριβώς εκεί που θέλεις να είναι !

----------


## stellou1989_ed

εγώ παιδιά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι θα κάνω με το θέμα του ζυγίσματος . Άφισα την ζυγαριά που ζυγίζομαι πάνω στη Φλώρινα και εδώ η ζυγαριά έχει απόκλιση 3-4 κιλά από τη δική μου . Μάλλον θα ζυγίζομαι εδώ και θα υπολογίζω στο περίπου βάσει της απόκλισης πόσο είμαι . Τουλάχιστον να βλέπω αν υπάρχει απώλεια . Είμαι αδιάθετη από χθες , οπότε θα ζυγιστώ προς Παρασκευή μάλλον .

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τάσο συγχαρητηρια ,αυτο που έκανες ήταν άθλος....................απολαυσε το τωρα γιατι οπως λενε και στο χωριο μου το ποταμι δεν γυριζει πισω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μια σαμπανια ομως επιβαλλεται!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ποσο δικιο εχεις Τασο!!!!!!!!!!!!! ................τωρα που πλησιαζω το στοχο μου να δεις τι υγειηνα και θρεπτικα τρωω και τι αχρηστα πραγματα απορριπτω για τον οργανισμο μου που αναρωτιεμαι πως παλια εριχνα τοση "σαβουρα" μεσα μου;;;;

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Αν σε ικανοποιει δεν ειναι κακο ...........απλα εγω δεν βρισκω καμμια ικανοποιηση πια...........περναω μια "φαση"που ελπισω να κρατηση εσαει με την σωστη και υγειηνη διατροφη. Μου προκαλει απειρως περισσοτερο ευφορια. Για παραδειγμα σημερα βρεθηκα στην αδελφη μου μπορουσα να φαω εκει προτιμησα ομως να γυρισω σπιτι και να φαωμιση ωρα αργοτερα μαγειρεμενα τα δικα μου πραγματα που σαφως ευχαριστηθηκα.......... Απολαμβανω αυτο που κανω,δεν εξαναγκαζομαι............Αν με ευχαριστουσε ο γυρος πιστεψε με θα ετρωγα...............!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Tasso δεν ξέρω αν το συνειδητοποιείς αλλά έχεις χάσει μέσα σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο 72 κιλά ... μπραβο!!! Εντυπωσιακό τικεράκι , πραγματικά! Μακάρι να τα κρατήσεις ακριβώς εκεί που θέλεις να είναι !
> 
> 
> ...


Πωπω κι εγώ χθες ακριβώς το ίδιο συναισθημα βίωσα ! Έψαχνα διάφορα στη ντουλάπα μου και έπεσα πάνω σε μια τζιν μακριά φούστα που είχα να τη φορέσω κοντά 8-9 χρόνια (τοτε ήμουν γυμνάσιο) και είπα "ρε λες ...;;;" και την δοκίμασα χωρίς πολλές ελπίδες . Μου έκανε , μου ήταν λίγο σαν κορσές βέβαια αλλά λόγω αυτού με "μάζευε ακόμη περισσότερο. Πήγα βόλτα στην αδερφή μου φορώντας την και δεν το πίστευε :smilegrin: . Όσο γι αυτό που λες για την συντήρηση κι εμένα με προβληματίζει λίγο . Έχω συνηθίσει πλέον τον τρόπο που τρέφομαι και σχεδόν μου έχει γίνει τρόπος ζωής , εκτός αυτού δεν έχω φτάσει ποτέ μέχρι τώρα στο σημείο να μπω σε συντήρηση, δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν εκεί . Ισως όταν φτάσω με το καλό εκεί να κάνω και καμια κουβέντα με τη διαιτολόγο μου να χω μια καθοδήγηση. Κι εμένα μου περνάνε κάτι σκέψεις τελευταία τύπου "μα καλά γιατί έτρωγα έτσι ;!" κι ελπίζω να κρατήσουν για πάντα ... Ωστόσο το να αφήνεσαι μια στο τόσο στις παλιές "κακές" συνήθειες δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό. Βασικά τέλειο είναι αν σε ικανοποιεί :smilegrin: απλώς το θέμα είναι να το ελεγχεις .  :Wink:

----------


## baklavas

Εγώ μεγάλη μπουκιά τρώω (πανάθεμά με), μεγάλο λόγο δε λέω...

Το "εύκολο" κομμάτι είναι να χαθούν τα κιλά. Το δύσκολο είναι να διατηρηθούν τα αποτελέσματα!

Έχοντας ουσιαστικά φτάσει σε επίπεδο που δε με ενδιαφέρει να αδυνατίσω κι άλλο, το μόνο που πραγματικά δε με ένοιαξε καθόλου που το στερήθηκα είναι η coca cola (την οποία, πριν, την κατέβαζα με τα εναμισόλιτρα). Για αυτό μπορώ να πω με σχετική βεβαιότητα ότι δε θα ξαναπιώ την τρισκατάρατη παρά περιστασιακά!

Επίσης τώρα που έχω αρκετά περισσότερη γνώση γύρω από θέματα διατροφής πιστεύω ότι δε θα κάνω τα λάθη του παρελθόντος να αφήνομαι δηλαδή να τρώω ότι σαβούρα βρεθεί μπροστά στο μάτι μου.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

baklavas απο προσωπικη μου πειρα πιστευω οτι κοκα κολα ειναι εθιστικη.............Ή Αποφασιζεις να την κοψεις σαν το τσιγαρο μαχαιρι ή το ενα μπουκαλακι φερνει το αλλο.......... ΓΝΩΜΗ μου παντα ετσι..........Βλεπω και το γιο μου που αθλειται , που οταν την κοβει τηνκοβει μαχαιρι γιατι διαφορετικα πινει λιτρα ,δεν εχει μετρο και τωρα την εκοψε δια ροπαλου και μου απαγορευσε να αγορασω ξανα.........

----------


## baklavas

Η coca cola δεν είναι εθιστική... η ζάχαρη είναι!
Βέβαια η coca cola αποτελείται κυρίως από νερό (90%) και ζάχαρη (10%), οπότε ουσιαστικά έχεις δίκιο :tumble:

Κατά τύχη πριν λίγο έβλεπα αυτό το βιντεάκι.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κατατοπιστικοτατο.......Ατιμ  πραγμα η ζαχαρη και το χειροτερο ειναι τι κανεις με τι κρυμενη ζαχαρη στις τροφες;;;;; Το ψαχνω οσο μπορω αλλα σιγουρα πολλα μου ξεφευγουν......

----------


## filipparas

Καλησπέρα μετά από καιρό.

Καταρχάς να δώσω κι εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια μου στο φίλο Τάσο αλλά και σε stellou, baklava. Το πρώτο βήμα έγινε!

Έχοντας χάσει αρκετό βάρος κι εγώ εδώ και ενάμιση δύο χρόνια και μιας και γίνεται αυτή η συζήτηση ας αναφέρω τη κατάσταση μου. Φτάνοντας τα Χριστούγεννα του '12 περίπου στα 88-90 κιλά από τα 146 μέσα σε ένα χρόνο χαλάρωσα αρκετά στη διατροφή μου συνειδητά χωρίς φυσικά να κυλίσω στις παλιές κακές συνήθειες και χωρίς ποτέ να σταματήσω τη γυμναστική. Η ζυγαριά δε συγχωρεί ούτε καταλαβαίνει από διαλείμματα, αποτέλεσμα για ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο τριγύριζα από 95 ώς 102-103 κιλά. Πήρα δηλαδή αρκετό βάρος αλλά πάντοτε το είχα υπό έλεγχο για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου και είμαι πολύ περήφανος για αυτό. Συμπερασματικά, δε πήγαν όλα ακριβώς όπως θα ήθελα ή τα είχα προγραμματίσει αλλά... δε πήγαν κι άσχημα.

Εδώ και κανά δίμηνο ένιωσα πάλι έτοιμος να ολοκληρώσω τη προσπάθεια και πλέον είμαι στα 94 κιλά έχοντας χάσει 7 και με στόχο τα 80. Θέλω να χάνω όπως πάντα 1 με ενάμιση κιλό την εβδομάδα, ξέρω οτι μπορώ και απλά είναι θέμα χρόνου. Το θέμα είναι αυτή τη φορά να είναι απόλυτα επιτυχημένη και η συντήρηση, που θα πάει θα το βρούμε...

----------


## ανβι

συγχαρητήρια φίλιππε για τη συνολική σου στάση πρωτίστως. εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο.

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Καταρχάς να δώσω κι εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια μου στο φίλο Τάσο αλλά και σε stellou, baklava. Το πρώτο βήμα έγινε!


Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω τα συγχαρητήρια!

Αν κατάλαβα καλά εσύ έκανες μια παύση σταθεροποίησης και συνεχίζεις για "πιο χαμηλά". Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το μεγαλύτερο μπράβο θα στο δώσω για το ότι συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος το γυμναστήριο. Είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια για απώλεια βάρους και βελτίωση της υγείας!!!

Τι ποσοστό λίπους έχεις τώρα; (είδα πως θέλεις να φτάσεις σε <18% Σε αυτό το ποσοστό θα είσαι κορμάρα)

Είδα πως θέλεις να χάσεις 14 κιλά σε (λιγότερο από) τρεις μήνες με ρυθμό 1,5 κιλό τη βδομάδα. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο και μάλλον θα έπρεπε να το αποφύγεις. Θα έλεγα πως πιο σωστό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσεις να τα χάσεις μέχρι το τέλος του χειμώνα (2 κιλά το μήνα δηλαδή). Εσύ αποφασίζεις τι θα κάνεις αλλά μην απογοητευτείς αν δεν τα καταφέρεις. Εγώ είμαι της λογικής ότι τα κιλά πρέπει να φεύγουν όσο πιο αργά γίνεται...

----------


## filipparas

Σας ευχαριστώ!

Πες το κι έτσι, παύση σταθεροποίησης baklava. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι αποφάσισα πέρσι τα Χριστούγεννα να βάλω άλλες προτεραιότητες μιας και μέχρι τότε και για ένα χρόνο η απόλυτη προτεραιότητα ήταν για μένα αυτή μου η προσπάθεια. Τότε υπολόγιζα να χάνω σε πιο αργούς ρυθμούς αλλά δε μου βγήκε, από κει και πέρα οτι πρακτικά ποτέ δε ξεπέρασα τα 100 για πάνω από λίγες μέρες αυτό τον ενάμιση χρόνο παρά την ελλιπή προσοχή μου είναι για μένα θετικό.

Δε ξέρω τι ποσοστό λίπους έχω, έχω να μετρηθώ αρκετό καιρό, έχω ήδη κλείσει ραντεβού για Σεπτέμβριο. Υποψιάζομαι οτι είμαι ακόμα και τώρα στα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα που έχω φτάσει ως ενήλικας. Όσο για το ρυθμό ξέρω οτι έχεις δίκιο αλλά επίσης ξέρω τον οργανισμό μου και πως είναι εφικτό να γίνει, άλλωστε είναι 9 κιλά σε 11 εβδομάδες οπότε κάτω από κιλό την εβδομαδα. Κι αν δε γίνει μέχρι τέλος Σεπτέμβρη θα γίνει μέχρι τέλος Οκτώβρη, δε τρέχει και τίποτα, ο στόχος οφείλει να είναι φιλόδοξος και δε παίζει να απογοητευτώ.

Και μιας και ζυγίστηκα σήμερα... 7/7 93.8 κιλά

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Kαλησπέρα filippara! Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Τάσο οτι καλό θα ήταν οι "παλιοί" να μπαίνετε που και που για να παίρνουμε κουράγιο και εμείς που έχουμε κάμποσο δρόμο ακόμη μπροστά μας . Κι εγώ ένιωθα πολλές φορές οτι αυτή την προσπάθεια του να χάσω βάρος την είχα βάλει ως προτεραιότητα αντί άλλων πραγμάτων. Τώρα πλέον πιστεύω οτι αρχίζει και γίνεται τρόπος ζωής και η σωστή (όσο γίνεται πάντα) διατροφή και η οποιαδήποτε μορφής κίνηση . Δεν το σκεύτομαι πλέον συνέχεια το να χάσω κιλά . Βέβαια δεν ξέρω μηπως σε αυτό οφείλεται και το γεγονός οτι έχω αρχίσει να χάνω πιο αργά , αλλά απ την άλλη ξέρω και οτι όσο θα φτάνω πιο κοντά στον στόχο τόσο πιο δύσκολο θα γίνεται . Το πιστεύεις όμως οτι ο στόχος έχει σταματήσει να με αγχώνει ;! Θα μου πεις "φυσικά και έχει σταματήσει να σε αγχώνει , αφού έχεις να φτάσεις σε αυτά τα κιλά από την τρίτη γυμνασίου και αρχίζεις να φοράς ρούχα που φορούσες τότε, και μόνο αυτό είναι επιτυχία" . Δεν μπορεί πάντα να ασχολούμαστε με το πως θα χάσουμε βάρος , υπάρχουν και άλλα σημαντικά πράματα στη ζωή του καθένα , απλώς θα φτάσουμε να κρατάμε το βάρος μας και η φυσική μας κατάσταση σε ένα επίπεδο που να μην γίνονται εμπόδιο για τις υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητές και την ψυχολογία μας.

----------


## filipparas

Ακριβώς έτσι Στέλλα, δε θα μπορούσα να τα γράψω καλύτερα. 

Οσο για το "πέρασμα" από το φόρουμ, εγω πάντα μπαίνω όταν συμβαίνει κάτι σχετικό με τη διατροφή μου, είτε καλό είτε όχι. Άλλωστε αυτό το φόρουμ προσωπικά μόνο βοήθεια μου έχει προσφέρει και ωραίες γνωριμίες, διαδικτυακές και πραγματικές. Όλο εκείνο το χρόνο που έγραψα παραπάνω οτι ήταν προτεραιότητα μου το βάρος μου ήταν αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας μου.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους παιδιά!! Πραγματικά βλέποντας τις ιστορίες σας με κάνουν να θέλω να συνεχίσω κι εγώ ακόμα πιο εντατικά! Αν και στο τελευταιο ζυγισμα ήμουν +1.2 :grind:

----------


## need2loose

Μετά από επιστροφή 10 ημερών στη δίαιτα σήμερα πήρα το θάρρος να ζυγιστώ μετά από πολύ πολύ καιρό!
Το αποτέλεσμα; 66,4 +1,7 από το κατώτερο που είχα φτάσει! Στόχος να κατέβω στις επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες εκεί που ήμουν και να συνεχίσω επιτέλους για πιο χαμηλά!

----------


## sarah1989

Μπραβο, Μαγδα!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!! Πραγματικα χαρηκα πολυ

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπράβο μαγδα κι εγώ χάρηκα πολύ που το είδα αυτό ! εμένα πάλι η ζυγαριά από την περασμένη εβδομάδα έχει τον ακατεβατο. υποθέτω πως απλά περνάω το σοκ του ότι εχω σταματήσει το γυμναστήριο αν και εχω αρκετή κίνηση στην καθημερινότητα μου . Μπορεί να χει να κάνει και με την ατσαλη διατροφή του τριήμερου στην κρήτη . Αν και εκεί να δεις περπάτημα που έπεσε ! Εγκω ντεν ξέρει , συνεχίζω απλώς ότι κάνω και τη Δευτέρα παω διαιτολόγο . Σε πόντους παρ όλα αυτα εχω χάσει πάλι 1-2 σε κάθε σημείο ...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

τώρα έφαγα φλασια , μπορεί το κόλλημα να είναι και κατακράτηση απ τα αντισυλληπτικα που παίρνω εδώ και 2 βδομάδες. Βέβαια περσυ το καλοκαίρι δεν θυμάμαι να μου χαν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά εχω ακούσει ότι παίζει .

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μερίδα χοιρινό πιτόγυρο?! Αχ παναθεμά σε βραδιάτικα....εμένα με περιμένει το τοστάκι μου με την σαλατα -_- 
Όσο για το ζυγισμά, την Τρίτη θα ξαναπάω και θα ξέρω....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σίγουρα σε καλύτερο μέρος απο ότι θα οδηγούσαν οι πίτσες κι οι μπύρες π.χ, ή γενικά τα αλκοολούχα. :/ Δυστυχώς δυσκολα λέω όχι σε πειρασμούς. Μπορώ πολύ ευκολα να τηρήσω το προγραμμά μου, όταν δεν υπάρχει κάτι τριγύρω για να με κάνει να βγω απο αυτό. Βλακεία μου το ξέρω, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω καιρό που ξεκίνησα δεν θέλω να αρχίσω τα λάθη απο τώρα.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι μόνο που το προηγούμενο Σάββατο που βγήκα και έκανα τις μαλακίες μου, βοηθήσαν στο να με δείξει η ζυγαριά +. Όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, αλλά +. Και βαρεθηκα τα συν. Θελω το μειον να μείνει μειον και να κατεβαίνει συνέχεια!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Είμαι σίγουρη πως όχι. Αλλά ούτε κι εγώ στερούμαι. Η διατροφή που μου έχει δώσει έχει μέσα απο όλα, απλά σε πιο προσεγμένες ποσότητες. Και το σουβλάκι μου θα φάω δηλαδή και όλα, απλά εγώ δεν θέλω να τα φάω γιατί νιώθω πως με κρατάνε πίσω..... Εσύ έχεις ήδη χάσει πολλά! Οπότε έχεις το περιθώριο να κάνεις και μια παρασπονδία. Εγώ όχι. Ξεκινησα 120, και είμαι 114. Ειναι πολυ αρχή ακόμα για να κάνω χάρες στον εαυτό μου. Δεν θα αλλάξω νοοτροπία αν απο τώρα πω ε δεν πειράζει, κι αυριο μέρα είναι. Τουλάχιστον αυτό νομίζω.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν τα θεωρείς παρασπονδία; Γιατί;

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χμ....μακάρι να είχα κι εγώ αυτη την αγάπη για το κόκκινο κρέας. Θα έκανε θαύματα στην αναιμία μου :-P 
Αυτο με τα γλυκά όμως το έχω κι εγώ για αυτό πολλές φορές το πρωί η διατροφολόγος μου μου έχει πει να τρώω ψωμάκι με μερεντα! νομ νομ νομ! *_*

----------


## Scarllet_D

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα μία σου και μία μου που λέμε ^_^

----------


## filipparas

Καλά πήγε η εβδομαδα, μάλλον μου φέρνει τύχη το φόρουμ...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3

Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω το οχταράκι μετά από 18-19 μήνες την άλλη εβδομάδα, δύσκολο βέβαια.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο σου!!! 2.8 σε μια βδομάδα είναι τέλειο  :Big Grin:

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Τι θα γινόταν αν πήγαινα και γυμναστήριο;


Πιαθανότητα αν πήγαινεις γυμναστήριο να μην έβλεπες τέτοια απώλεια στη ζυγαριά σου γιατί με τη γυμναστική χτίζεις μυική μάζα που είναι βαρύτερη από τον λιπώδη ιστό. Οπότε οι απώλειες στη ζυγαριά είναι μικρότερες και βγαίνουν καλύτερες οι λιπομετρήσεις. Έχει τύχει μήνας που η ζυγαριά δεν κατέβηκε σχεδόν καθόλου ενώ η λιπομέτρηση να ήταν -2 κιλά σε λίπος. Και κάνω σε διαιτολόγο λιπομέτρηση με ειδική συσκευή οπότε είναι πιο αξιόπιστη απ ό,τι λέει μια ζυγαριά. Τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά γιατί το είχα και εγώ το σκεπτικό αυτό ότι με το γυμναστήριο θα χάσω περισσότερα, δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Πρέπει να αποσυνδέσουμε τη γυμναστική από την απώλεια και να την κάνουμε τρόπο ζωής για τα υπόλοιπα πλεονεκτήματα της  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Έχεις απολυτο δικιο. Συν το ότι η γυμναστικη βοηθάει στο πιο καλοσχηματισμένο σώμα, όχι απαραίτητα στο πιο αδύνατο.

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> ...μάλλον μου φέρνει τύχη το φόρουμ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ούτε αβεβαιότητα νιώθω ούτε φυσικά θεωρώ πως το όποιο αποτέλεσμα έχω είναι θέμα τύχης. Το "τύχη" το έγραψα επειδή τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχανα γύρω στο κιλό ενώ θα έπρεπε να χάνω λίγο παραπάνω σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μου και μόλις έγραψα στο φόρουμ έχασα αυτή την εβδομάδα οτι μου "χρωστούσε" η ζυγαριά.


Από κει και πέρα για τη συζήτηση περί γυμναστηρίου να πω πως πιθανόν να έχει κάποια βάση αυτό που γράφετε(οτι δλδ ο μυς έχει μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα από το λίπος οπότε φαίνεται αλλαγή στο σώμα χωρίς να χάνουμε βάρος) αλλά από κει και πέρα σαφώς θα χαθεί περισσότερο βάρος και λίπος αν κάνουμε καύσεις(είτε με αερόβια είτε με βάρη) και η διατροφή μας παραμένει ίδια. Δεν είναι μόνο αριθμητική αλλά σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Βασικά τα πάντα είναι μαθηματικά :-) 
Το θεμα με την ασκηση ειναι πως η αερόβια σου "διώχνει" πράγματα (γενικά, και λίπος και υδατάνθρακες και τα πάντα), ενώ τα βάρη κάνουν μεν καύσεις αλλά σου δίνουν και μυική μάζα ταυτόχρονα. Το αερόβιο δεν σου δίνει τίποτα. Απλά σου διώχνει.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Θα σου έλεγα αυτο που με παρακινει εμένα, το να αποφύγω την χαλάρωση, αλλά ψιλιάζομαι πως δεν θα πιάσει. Αν δεις ως κίνητρο την καλύτερη υγεία; Καρδιά, κυκλοφορια αίματος κλπ; Γενικά μελέτες έχουν δείξει πως οι πιο αθλητικοι άνθρωποι αρρωσταίνουν και πιο δύσκολα  :Smile:

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Πως θα αλλάξει η διάθεσή μου ώστε να πάω γυμναστήριο έστω για μισή ώρα να κάνω εκτάσεις τετρακεφάλων κι έλξεις μηριαίων δικεφάλων; Όλο με ψήνω κι όλο βρίσκω προσκόμματα. Έκανα μια δοκιμή σε τέτοιο μηχάνημα και ήταν τέλεια η επίδρασή του στους μηρούς μου. Αλλά έχω μια ασύλληπτη άρνηση να ξεκινήσω.
> Έχω επαναπαυτεί στο αδυνάτισμα κι αγνοώ την δεύτερη ιατρική συμβουλή.


Σίγουρα πρέπει να μάθουμε πως να διατηρούμαστε ακόμα και όταν οι συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδανικές. Αυτό που λες για αναποδιά της ζωής... αν η γυμναστική είναι η καθημερινότητα κάποιου δε θέλει να τη κόψει σε ό,τι φάση της ζωής του και αν είναι καθότι έχει μάθει να "ξεδίνει" μ αυτό τον τρόπο. Ίσως μόνο ένα μόνιμο πρόβλημα υγείας να τον απομακρύνει... μακριά από εμάς. Θα σ έλεγα τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη ή κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη αλλά πιθανόν να τ ακούσεις βερεσέ. Θα σου πω την δικιά μου εμπειρία. Να δηλώσω καταρχάς ότι είμαι η μεγαλύτερη τεμπέλα έβερ. Με ό,τι και αν καταπιανόμουνα σχετικό με άθληση το παρατούσα. Ώσπου γράφτηκα για τελευταία φορά γυμναστήριο και μάλιστα έκανα 18μηνο συμβόλαιο με λεφτά όχι δικά μου κιόλας για να μη τα παρατήσω. Δε σου λέω ότι το αγάπησα από την πρώτη στιγμή αλλά έγινε σταδιακά. Έκανα πράγματα που μου ταιριάζουν και με ευχαριστούσαν π.χ ζουμπα. Και σιγά σιγά είδα πως ό,τι και να έκανα ήταν σίγουρα καλύτερο από την ακινησία του καναπέ. Όταν επιασα μια πολύ κουραστική δουλειά την πρώτη και δεύτερη βδομάδα πήγα ελάχιστα. Ξαναβρήκα όμως και πάλι τους ρυθμούς μου γιατί κατάλαβα πως όταν πήγαινα γυμναστήριο άλλαζε η διάθεση μου και δεν ήμουν πια νευριασμένη από την κούραση. Είδα και το σώμα μου να μεταμορφώνεται σιγά σιγά γιατί η απώλεια μου σε λίπος ξεπερνούσε την απώλεια που έδειχνε η ζυγαριά. Πλέον περιμένω πως κ πως την ώρα του γυμναστηρίου το οποίο με έχει βοηθήσει και στην κοινωνικότητα μου καθώς έπιασα κουβέντα με διάφορα άτομα και περνάει ακόμα πιο ευχάριστα η ώρα. Συνοψίζοντας... τρώγοντας έρχεται η όρεξη :P

----------


## pink_90

Ναι βρήκα δουλειά σαν εξωτερική πωλήτρια ενώ έχω τελειώσει παιδαγωγικό που μπήκα με 18000 μόρια. Την δουλειά αυτή επέλεξα να την αφήσω πριν μερικές μέρες γιατί κόντευα να λιποθυμήσω κάθε μέρα από τόσο περπάτημα μέσα στη ζέστη καθώς είμαι και υποτασική . Δε με γέμιζε καθόλου και η σωματική κούραση ήταν το λιγότερο σε σχέση με τη ψυχική. Την έκανα απλά για ένα χαρτζιλίκι και ευτυχώς είχα την "πολυτέλεια" να την αφήσω όταν δεν άντεχα άλλο. Άσε πικρό το θέμα της δουλειάς...πολύ πικρό

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μην λέτε για δουλειά παιδιά.....αλάτι σε ανοιχτή πληγή μου ριχνετε. Απολύθηκα πριν 2 βδομάδες περίπου :flaming:

----------


## pink_90

:Smile:  καλή ήμουν και στην έκθεση αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο το είχα αρχαία και ιστορία. Ειδικά το άγνωστο το λάτρευα στα αρχαία. Ψιλομαζόχα χαχα :P

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλημερες! καλά μου το λεγε η διαίσθηση μου να ζυγιστω σήμερα . Η ζυγαριά εδώ βέβαια με δείχνει πολύ παραπάνω από την δικιά μου αλλά όσο για να βλέπω αν εχω απώλεια καλή είναι . Μετά από κόλλημα 2 εβδομάδων περίπου (τελευταίο ζύγισμα αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν την περασμένη πέμπτη) με έδειξε 1.1 κάτω! απο 95 στα 93.9 . Τι λέτε , να βάλω 1,1 κάτω στο τικερακι ; θα είναι κατά προσέγγιση το βάρος ...

----------


## sarah1989

Μπραβο, Στελλου!!!
Εμενα παλι με εδειξε χθες η ζυγαρια 1 κιλο πανω (λογικο μετα την προχθεσινη κραιπαλη) αλλα το τικερακι δεν το αλλαζω. Ετσι να εχω να ελπιζω...
Μαλλον πρεπει απλα να το αποδεχτω, ειμαι κοιλιοδουλη και δυσκολα θα φτασω το στοχο μου...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο σου!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> καλημερες! καλά μου το λεγε η διαίσθηση μου να ζυγιστω σήμερα . Η ζυγαριά εδώ βέβαια με δείχνει πολύ παραπάνω από την δικιά μου αλλά όσο για να βλέπω αν εχω απώλεια καλή είναι . Μετά από κόλλημα 2 εβδομάδων περίπου (τελευταίο ζύγισμα αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν την περασμένη πέμπτη) με έδειξε 1.1 κάτω! απο *95 στα 93.9* . Τι λέτε , να βάλω 1,1 κάτω στο τικερακι ; θα είναι κατά προσέγγιση το βάρος ...
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω , μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι ξεκίνησα αντισυλληπτικα ,τα οποία σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν κατακράτηση. Απλώς ο οργανισμός μου μέχρι να τα συνηθίσει πάλι μάλλον ήθελε τον χρονο του. Πάλι καλά, γιατί θα παω για λιπομετρηση αύριο , να δω τι κάνω .

----------


## Scarllet_D

-1,8 σε μια βδομάδα!!! Εξτασιάστηκα!!! Γιατί ήμουνα και πρησμένη λόγο γυναικολογικών....πολύ χάρηκα :-D

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπορεί να έβαλες μυική μάζα :-D Which is a good thing!!! 

Όσο για το τικεράκι....λέγοντας IE εννοείς Internet Explorer???? Βάλε Mozilla καλέ να δεις την υγειά σου κι όλα θα φτιάξουν ^_^

----------


## filipparas

Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου Τάσο. Κάτι τυχαίο οδήγηση σε παροδική αύξηση, συνέχισε χωρίς άγχος.

----------


## kyriakh69

βρε Tassο, που το θυμήθηκες αυτό το θέμα????!!!!!!!! ήμουν στο γυμνάσιο όταν είχε πέσει στις πανελλήνιες και το θυμάμαι γιατί δεν ήξερα τι σημαίνει αρωγή!!!! και είχε πέσει και στο φροντιστήριο ως δύσκολο!!!! πωπω τι μου θύμησες

_Originally posted by pink_90_
...ενώ έχω τελειώσει παιδαγωγικό που μπήκα με 18000 μόρια. 
[/quote]
 :Embarrassment: 
Οπότε μεταξύ άλλων είσαι κι αστέρι στην έκθεση! Respect!
Εγώ ήξερα τι είναι η "αρωγή και η ευδοκίμηση" αλλά δεν το είχα ποτέ με τις εκθέσεις οπότε 1382 μόρια με άριστα τα 2000. [/quote]

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πωπω πανελλήνιες.... φτου κακά! 

Οσο για την μυική μάζα είναι μεν δύσκολη υπόθεση αλλά αν θερμιδικα δεν εξηγείτε το φιατί έβαλες βάρος, ίσως και να είναι μυική μάζα. Αλλιώς κατακράτηση υγρών. Αν είσαι οκ θερμιδικά ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να πήρες λίπος. Είναι απλά μαθηματικά :-)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αν τρως αρκετή πρωτεϊνη, και αφου όπως είπες ξεκίνησες αυτό με τα βαράκια, είναι πιθανόν να υπήρξε. Απο την άλλη κι η κατακράτηση είναι πιθανό σενάριο. Ό,τι και να είναι πάντως σιγουρα θα περάσει no worries!
Καλή όρεξη!

----------


## filipparas

1 κιλάκι και αυτή την εβδομάδα, θεωρητικά το 8αράκι είναι δεδομένο για την άλλη εβδομάδα και ευελιστώ ο Αύγουστος να μπεί με νέο all time low

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1

----------


## Scarllet_D

Well done!

----------


## redskorpina

114 kg

----------


## Scarllet_D

5 κιλά σε 10 μόλις μέρες; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μην πιέζεις τόσο τον εαυτό σου; 5 κιλά χάνονται σε έναν μήνα με κανονικούς ρυθμούς :-)

----------


## redskorpina

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> 5 κιλά σε 10 μόλις μέρες; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μην πιέζεις τόσο τον εαυτό σου; 5 κιλά χάνονται σε έναν μήνα με κανονικούς ρυθμούς :-)


oνειρα κάνω, λογικά κάνα 2 κιλακια θα χάσω μόνο.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δεν είναι μόνο! Είναι μια χαρά!!! κάθε κιλό σε φέρνει ένα βήμα πιο κοντά, μην το ξεχνάς  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Πάντως αν μιλάμε για πρωτο 10ήμερο διαιτας δε θεωρώ υπερβολικά τα 5 κιλά. Κυρίως υγρά βέβαια.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Νο εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα για μένα....μου ακύρωσε το ραντεβου η διατροφολόγος και εγώ αύριο φεύγω διακοπές....σκατούλες! Θα με φάει η αγωνία μέχρι να γυρίσω....

----------


## filipparas

Είδαμα το 8αράκι μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο. Πάμε γι'άλλα και ποιός μιας πιάνει... 87 δεν έχω δει ποτέ.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μπραβο Φιλιππάρα ! Άντε να ξαναοργανωνόμαστε λίγο να συνεχίσει η κατηφόρα ! 

Εμένα αλλαγή στο τικεράκι θα παίξει από Σεπτέμβρη/Οκτώβρη και μετά γιατί την ζυγαριά που δείχνει αυτά τα νούμερα την άφησα στα βόρεια για καλοκαίρι (βλακεία έκανα τελικά). Πάντως εδώ συνεχίζω και ζυγίζομαι στη ζυγαριά εδώ για να βλέπω την απώλεια . Είχα χάσει κάπου 1μιση κιλό πριν 2 βδομάδες αλλά μετά πήγα διακοπές και αδιαθέτησα κιόλας οπότε το ξαναπήρα , αλλά νομίζω στο επόμενο ζύγισμα την Παρασκευή θα χω πέσει . Καλά νιώθω γενικώς , νιώθω το σώμα μου να μικραίνει και δεν έχω άγχος με τη ζυγαριά ...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλημερες ! Έπεσε ζύγισμα σήμερα . Την περασμένη εβδομάδα με είδε δείξει 1,5 πάνω μετά από 5ημερες διακοπές και ενώ ήταν πρώτη μέρα περιόδου. Σήμερα με δείχνει 1,5 κάτω οπότε συνεχίζω κανονικά από κει που ήμουν σε αυτην την ζυγαριά 2 βδομάδες πριν (93.9) . Βουρ να σπάσω το 90άρι και σε αυτην !
εχω χάσει όμως αρκετά σε πόντους από την προηγούμενη βδομάδα σε κάποια σημεία. Στη μέση (οστά λεκάνης) είμαι 4 πόντους κάτω. Πιο ψηλά στο στενότερο σημείο της μέσης είμαι 2 πόντους κάτω. Αριστερό μπούτι 2 πόντους κάτω και δεξί 4  :Big Grin:  περιφερεια στα ίδια αλλά που θα πάει θα πέσει και αυτη...

----------


## pink_90

Η ζυγαριά σου έχει απόκκλιση 10 κιλών με αυτή που ζυγιζόσουνα στη Φλώρινα;; Γιατί γράφεις για 94 ενώ το τικεράκι δείχνει 84 :/

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Ακριβώς . Πάω σύμφωνα με αυτή της Φλώρινας παρ' όλα αυτά αφού εκεί ζυγίζομαι τον περισσότερο χρόνο , γι αυτό και θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι φθινόπωρο όταν ξαναανέβω ...

υγ: Η ζυγαριά εδώ είναι ηλεκτρονική ενώ στη Φλώρινα είναι αναλογική

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εμένα η ζυγαριά στο εξοχικό του φίλου μου με έδειξε 110 αλλά δεν αλλάζω ακόμα τικεράκι μέχρι να πάω διαιτολόγο και να ζυγιστώ στην ίδια ζυγαριά που ζυγίζομαι πάντα....

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Είδαμα το 8αράκι μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο. Πάμε γι'άλλα και ποιός μιας πιάνει... 87 δεν έχω δει ποτέ.
> 
> 7/7 93.8 κιλά
> 14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
> 21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
> 28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7


πωπωπωπω!!!!! ζωγραφιζεις παλι!!! αστερι!!! :thumbup::tumble:

----------


## filipparas

Ωραίος ο Τάσος!!! Και ΒΜΙ<25 βλέπω, αυτά είναι!!!

Με αργούς και σταθερούς ρυθμούς έφθασα σιγά σιγά στο χαμηλότερο βάρος την ενήλικης ζωής μου. Την άλλη εβδομάδα πάμε να γράψουμε ιστορία :P :yes:

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μηπως να ξανασκεφτόσουν την γυμναστική;;

----------


## baklavas

Μπράβο Τάσο και Φιλιππάρα!

Εγώ το έχω ξεφτυλίσει (λιγουλάκι)... Τρώω πιτόγυρα και γλυκάκια καθημερινά αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν ξεφεύγω σε ποσότητα!
Βέβαια όπως έχω ξαναπεί δε με καίει να δω την ζυγαριά να γράψει 79,9 ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να ξεκινήσω γυμναστική παρά να χάσω κιλά! Και να συνεχίσω να κάνω τις όποιες ατασθαλείες μου ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΟ! Ας τρώω μέχρι 5 γλυκά τη βδομάδα, όχι 10 ούτε 15!

Τι ποσοστά λίπους έχετε; Εμένα η ζυγαριά, με όση ακρίβεια μπορεί να έχει, στα 86+ κιλά με βγάζει στο 21+% και ποσοστό νερού γύρω στο 54%. Έχετε θέμα με χαλάρωση; Ρωτάω επειδή έχετε χάσει πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από μένα. Σκέφτεστε να κάνετε κάτι (προφανώς αργότερα);

----------


## filipparas

Εγω δεν έχω ιδέα, λιπομέτρηση έχω να κάνω άπειρο καιρό και θα κάνω 02/09 ξανά. Τελευταία μου μέτρηση ήταν ~25% στα 95 κιλά το... Νοέμβριο του '11 :bigsmile:

Υπολόγίζω αρχές Σεπτέμβρη να είμαι περί τα 85(ή και λίγο παρακάτω) και με δεδομένο οτι όλα αυτά τα δύο χρόνια στο μοναδικό πράγμα που ήμουν πάντα συνεπής ήταν η γυμναστική μου... ελπίζω να δώ γύρω στο 20% BF ή και λίγο παρακάτω...

Πρόβλημα με χαλάρωση έχω πολύ στο κάτω μέρος της κοιλιάς και στο πάνω μέρος των ποδιών. Θεωρώ δεδομένη τη κοιλιοπλαστική γύρω στα Χριστούγεννα αν όλα πάνε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## nowwhat

Να μαι και γω... μετα απο αρκετο καιρο που ειχα να μπω!!! Τασσο μου ευγε ευγε ευγε!!!

Φιλιππε (το χω ξαναπει ησουν το παραδειγμα μου) επισης ευγε!!!! 

Στα δικα μου τωρα... η ζυγαρια μετα απο μια βδομαδα διακοπων και 2-3 γαμους στην σειρα οπερ σημαινει φαγητο και ποτο εκανε το τσουπ και ανεβηκε στο 63... τικερακι δεν αλλαζω διοτι με λιγο κρατει 1-2 βδομαδες παλι θα το δουμε το 62 μας... Για το 58 δεν παλευω ακομα... προς το παρων σταθεροτης... και σιγα-σιγα σε βαθος χρονου τα αλλα...

Μπακλαβαδακι... απο χαλαρωση του λογου μου εχω στομαχι-κοιλια (παρα πολυ... κοινως κρεμασμα) βραχιονες επισης κρεμασμα... ποδια γλουτους ανεπεστητα ... Κοιλιοπλαστικη +πλαστικη βραχιονων δεν την γλυτωνω... εχει μπει στο προγραμμα αν ολα πανε καλα (κυριως λογο οικονομικου ) του χρονου τετοια εποχη η κοιλιοπλαστικη... για μπρατσακια λιγο αργοτερα...

----------


## baklavas

@Tassos
Εγώ όταν σφίγγω τον one-pack κοιλιακό μου χαίρομαι να με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη!! Αρχίζουν να ψιλοαχνοφαίνονται και δύο κάθετα αυλάκια δεξιά και αριστερά από τον one-pack μου και εκστασιάζομαι όταν το βλέπω...!!!!!!!!!
Βέβαια μια φορά που είχα σκύψει στην μπανιέρα για να λουστώ (με τα πόδια έξω εννοώ) και τρανταζόταν το κορμί απ τις κινήσεις είδα τα βυζιά και την κοιλιά κρεμασμένα να πηγαίνουν πλάπα-πλούπα και έπαθα 5 εγκεφαλικά ταυτόχρονα... Αλλά νομίζω αυτό δε μετράει! Σημασία έχει πως φαίνεσαι όταν απλά σταθείς μπροστά στον καθρέφτη, όχι υπό ειδικές γωνίες ούτε να κάθεσαι έτσι ή να σκύβεις γιουβέτσι ούτε να στήνεσαι για να σκιάζει το φως κλπ
Για το "στέγνωμα" που λες, θα σου αποκαλύψω ένα μεγάλο μυστικό. Φεύγει! Μόλις γίνει η σταθεροποίηση στα κιλά σιγά σιγά εξαφανίζεται και η στεγνή όψη.

@filipparas
Αν όπως είπε ο Τάσος "το μαγιό κρύβει τα χάλια" σκέψου μήπως είναι περιττό. Βέβαια εσύ θα το αποφασίσεις...

@nowwhat
Μήπως τα χέρια είναι πιο σημαντικά; Διότι εσείς οι γυναίκες έχετε και την δυνατότητα να βάλετε ένα ολόσωμο και να μην φαίνεται το πρόβλημα της κοιλιάς.

----------


## baklavas

Και για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ ότι δεν έχει σημασία το πως φαινόμαστε υπό ειδικές προϋποθέσεις, σου δείχνω αυτή την φωτογραφία :spin:

----------


## nowwhat

Μπακλαβα δυστυχως η κοιλια ειναι η πρωτη προταιρεοτητα διοτι περαν της αισθητικης δημιουργει και διαφορα δερματικα προβληματα στις περιοχες που το ενα δερμα πεφτει πανω στο αλλο...  :Frown:  

Περα απο αυτο ομως δν φοβαμαι την πλαστικη (οκ φοβαμαι οπως θα φοβομουν σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη εγχειρηση μεγαλου μεγεθους αλλα σκεφτομαι απο την αλλη μερια οκ... αν ειχες ενα αλλο θεμα υγειας και επρεπε να χειρουργηθει δεν θα εμπενες χειρουργιο? οποτε καπως καλμαρω το αγχος μου ...) Ειμαι σχετικα μικρη ηλικειακα και εχοντας φτασει ως εδω με κοπο θελω να παρω το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα (ακομα και με πλαστικη το σωμα παντα θα εχει τα σημαδια που δημιουργηθηκαν απο την παχυσαρκια, αλλα το βλεπω θετικα... ολες οι μαχες αφηνουν τα σημαδια τους που λεμε ...)... Δεν θα κανω ποτε σουπερ κορμι αλλα θα κανω ενα κανονικο χωρις κρεμασμα κορμι διοτι εμενα η κοιλια ειναι κρεμασμενη ακομα και σε ορθια σταση... αν σκυψω αστο για κλαμματα... 

Τωρα θεωρω οτι προταιρεοτητα ειναι η κοιλια γιατι εκει ειναι και το πιο μεγαλο προβλημα... ακομα και αν κρυβεται με το μαγιο για μενα προσωπικα σημασια εχει τι βλεπω εγω στο καθρεφτη μου και οχι τι θα δουν οι αλλοι... εγω θελω να ειμαι οκ με το σωμα μου, αρχικα ...

Απλα στην δικη μου περιπτωση (χαλια δερμαααα) ειχα αποδεχτει απο πριν και το ηξερα γιατι ειχα χαλαρωση και στα πολλα κιλα οτι μετα την απωλεια θα επρεπε να υποβληθω σε μια σειρα επεμβασεων για να μαζεψω οτιδηποτε μαζευεται... 

Δεν ισχυει αυτο σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις... στις περισοτερες μενει μια μικρη χαλαρωση που σε βαθος χρονου ειναι ανεπεσθητη και φτιαχνει με γυμναστικη... στην δικη μου απλα δεν γινεται... 

Απλα προσπαθω να εξαντλησω τα περιθωρια χρονου για να σιγουρεψω την απωλεια εχω ηδη κλεισει χρονο σε σταθερο πανω κατω βαρος απο 58-63 παιζει οποτε τωρα μαζευω τα χρηματα και πρωτα ο θεος του χρονου τετοια εποχη θα γινουν και τα τελευταια μεγαλα βηματα...  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Φίλε baklava δε τρελαίνομαι, θα γίνει αξιολόγηση της κατάστασης όταν με το καλό φτάσω στο στόχο και θα δούμε... όπως το βλέπω στη παρούσα φάση μάλλον θα χρειαστεί επέμβαση, χωρίς να εχω λάβει οριστικές αποφασεις.

nowwhat δεν είχα δει οτι ήμουν "παράδειγμα" για σένα, βλέπω πως τα αποτελέσματα σου είναι εξαιρετικά και μου έβαλες τα γυαλιά, όπως και αρκετοί ακόμα μεταγενεστεροι από μένα. Για μένα είναι πολύ μεγάλη χαρά αν κάποιοι νιώθουν οτι τους έδωσα μια μικρή ώθηση σε κάποιο σημείο της προσπάθειας τους και με τη σειρά μου παίρνω δύναμη από όλους εσάς που δε κολλήσατε κάποια στιγμή και έχετε φτάσει ήδη ή είστε πιο κοντά στο στόχο από μένα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Geia sas! Arxizw ki gw, ayrio tha zygistw...tha erthei to eggefaliko...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Λοιπόν....το τελευταίο δυβδόμαδο δεν πήγε καλα για μένα. Έχασα μόνο 1 κιλό (οι ρημάδες οι διακοπές φταίνει), ΟΜΩΣ έπεσα απο 56,4 ποσοστό λίπους στο 56% :-D (με την δικη μου ζυγαριά τουλάχιστον, στην διαιτολόγο θα δω την Πέμπτη και θα σας πω!)

----------


## Scarllet_D

@sweet October καλή αρχή!! :-D

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> Τι εννοείς όσον αφορά το στέγνωμα; Για τον κορμό και τον λαιμό δεν με νοιάζει αλλά όσον αφορά το πρόσωπό μου το κακό έχει παραγίνει κι όσο και να είναι...με ενοχλεί!


Τι να εννοώ; Εννοώ ότι αυτή η όψη μοναχού ασκητή μετά από αυστηρή νηστεία 40ημερών που μάλλον έχεις, θα φύγει σιγά σιγά και θα επανέλθει το δικό σου πρόσωπο! Αδυνατισμένο αλλά το δικό σου! Αυτό είναι σίγουρο... Guarantee!

Επίσης έχω ακούσει (αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον αληθεύει) ότι και το κρεμασμένο δέρμα επιστρέφει σιγά σιγά στην θέση του αλλά η διαδικασία αυτή παίρνει πολύ καιρό, ίσως και χρόνια σε extreme περιπτώσεις. Ας μας πει ο filipparas αν έχει δει βελτίωση στην κοιλιά του (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά είναι 1-2 χρόνια που έχει χάσει αρκετά κιλά).


Επίσης (τώρα που το έψαξα λιγάκι) συμφωνεί και ο Tom Venuto ότι οι πλαστικές είναι μόνο για ακραίες περιπτώσεις και το δέρμα σιγά σιγά επανέρχεται με διατροφή και άσκηση. 
www.burnthefat.com/loose_skin

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα! 
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η χθεσινή και η εβδομάδα έκλεισε με απώλεια μισού κιλού: από τα *104* στα *103,5*.
Και να σημειώσω ότι εφάρμοσα το πρόγραμμα κατά 60%! Πού και να το εφάρμοζα 100%!
Αυτό όμως θα γίνει από τώρα και στο εξής.
Συγκέντρωση - προγραμματισμός - αφοσίωση.
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## filipparas

Μια χαρά p_k, καλή συνέχεια!!!

Δε περίμενα να το γράψω ποτέ αυτό, αλλά νομίζω πια ίσως και να γράφουμε περισσότερο άνδρες στο φόρουμ. Ποιός να το φανταζόταν...

----------


## sweetOctober

Skarlet ευχαριστω, φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω. Δεν ξερω τι θα γινω. Φοβαμαι. Καλησπερα σε ολους, κι ας ειστε αντρες τι πειραζει? Διαχωρισμο κανουμε? Και τι αντρες!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μην φοβάσαι!!! Σκέψου πως όσο το αφήνεις χειροτερεύει! Και ειναι στο χερι σου αν το βελτιώσεις!!!!

Εγώ παιδιά σημερα το πρωί ήμουν 11,2 :-D

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλά θα ζυγιστώ σε λίγο κι ας έφαγα μόλις............να δω περίπου που βρίσκομαι, μπορεί να μην είναι και τελείως χάλια. ε ε?  :Frown:

----------


## filipparas

Επιτέλους μια αξιοπρεπής εβδομάδα, βαρέθηκα να χάνω με το σταγονόμετρο. Στόχος για την άλλη εβδομάδα να δω το 86 μιας και θα λείπω σε διακοπές και πιθανότατα θα χαλαρώσω κάπως, ειδικά στο αλκοόλ...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!! Vamos!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο και στους 2 σας!!!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Όπως πάντα στις διακοπές είχαμε την ευχάριστη έκπληξη από τη ζυγαριά. Παρά το αλκοόλ και κάτι γρανίτες που καταναλώθησαν άνευ τύψεων και εν πλήρει συνειδήσει έφυγε ενάμιση κιλάκι. Αντε πάμε τώρα φουλ για το 85αράκι...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6

----------


## baklavadaki

πσσσ, φιλιππάραα!!δίνεις ρέστα!αντε με το καλό και το 85!

----------


## sarah1989

επανηλθα...
64 κιλα...
ψυχολογια...πατος

----------


## baklavadaki

sarah γιατί πάτος η ψυχολογία?για τα κιλά ή για άλλο λόγο?!

----------


## filipparas

Τάσο έχω την εντύπωση πως όσο μικραίνει η ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς τόσο πιο πολλά σημαίνουν και φαίνονται περισσότερο αυτά τα μισόκιλα. Είδα και τις φωτογραφίες σου, απλά υποκλίνομαι!

----------


## sarah1989

Γενικα ψυχολογια πατος. Ειδικα, διοτι συνειδητοποιησα οτι ο οργανισμος μου δεν παει κατω απο 65 κιλα. Ημουν 62 και τα πηρα αμεσως

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τάσο νομίζω πως το κρέας είναι απο τα καλύτερα πράγματα που μπορείς να φας :P Και σιγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερο απο το αν τρως υδατάνθρακες π.χ!!

Σάρα, έχεις μιλήσει με κάποιον ειδικό και σου είπε πως δεν μπορείς να πας κάτω απο αυτά τα κιλά; Και τι ύψος έχεις;;

Εγώ παιδιά 1,5 κιλό πάνω....δεν αλλάζω τικεράκι γιατί είναι καθαρα κατακρατησεις υγρων απο τις κορτιζόνες, γαμώτιςαλλεργίεςμουγαμώ, αλλά μου έριξε πολύ την διάθεση :/

----------


## sarah1989

Ειμαι 1,68
Δεν εχω μιλησει με καποιον ειδικο. Μιλαω εκ πειρας. Στα 64-66 κιλα διατηρουμαι γενικα ανετα. Κατω απο 64 κιλα δεν εχω μεινει ποτε για παραπανω απο 2 εβδομαδες...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

καλημέρα σε όλους ! Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα μετά από καιρό ... τελευταίο ζύγισμα στις 31/7 με είχε δείξει 93,9 . Σήμερα είδα σε αυτή τη ζυγαριά 2,3 κάτω ,δηλαδή 91,6. Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική απώλεια για τόσες μέρες αλλά αν υπολογίσει κανείς πόσο έχω χαλαρώσει από άποψη γυμναστικής (αν και κάνω ποδήλατο σχεδόν καθημερινά κανα μισάωρο) + 1 τριήμερο στο χωριό που τρώγαμε μόνο έξω σχεδόν + οτι έχω ακόμη περίοδο και δεν έχω καθαρίσει πλήρως (θα ξαναζυγιστώ σε 2-3 μέρες) , νομίζω είναι καλό . Σε πόντους έχω χάσει:

περιφέρεια 2
μεση (λεκάνη) 2 
μέση (στενότερο σημείο) 1
αρ. μηρός 2 
δεξ. μηρός 2 

moving on ! :bigsmile:

----------


## Natali_1990

εχω κοψει εδω και πολυ καιρο τη ζυγαρια,αν εχω παρει βαρος το καταλαβαινω απο τα τζιν μου οποτε εκει προσεχω λιγο,σημερα μετα απο πολυ καιρο ειπα να ανεβω και με βλεπω μειον αλλο -1 κιλο.Να πω οτι ειμαι στα φυσιολογικα μου και εχω δυο κιλα που ηθελα να χασω,το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε το πρασπαθουσα ουτε εκανα ιδιαιτερα πραγματα,ετρωγα κανονικες μεριδες και τωρα με τη ζεστη δεν ειχα και πολυ ορεξη για γυμναστικη.τωρα σκεφτομαι μακαρι ολα μου τα κιλα να ειχαν φυγει ετσι χωρις να εχω την εμμονη,ηθελα να καταληξω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε χαλαροι οταν κανουμε καποια διατροφη και να μη μας πιανει ο πανικος να τα χασουμε γρηγορα και ολα μαζι .

----------


## stellou1989_ed

το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που περιγράφεις natali ! Κι εγώ πλέον έχω αλλάξει τρομερά τον τρόπο ζωής μου σε σχέση με ένα χρόνο πριν αλλά δεν "προσπαθώ" πλέον τόσο πολύ για να το κάνω . Τον περισσότερο καιρό μου βγαίνει αβίαστα . Τον τελευταίο καιρό για παράδειγμα δεν μπαίνω τόσο πολύ εδώ με την έννοια να γράφω τι τρώω κλπ (πράγμα το οποίο έκανα για να έχω τον έλεγχο του τι τρώω) αλλά και πάλι κάθε βράδυ πχ που κάνω στο μυαλό μου τον απολογισμό "τι έφαγα σήμερα" συνηδειτοποιώ οτι δεν ξεφεύγω ιδιαίτερα . Ναι , θα υπάρξουν και μέρες που θα φάω παραπάνω είτε γιατί είχα έξοδο/γιορτή κλπ είτε απλά "γιατί μπορώ" . Ασυναίσθητα τις επόμενες ξαναμαζεύομαι ! Είναι μεγάλη ανακούφιση οταν συνηδειτοποιείς οτι πλέον δεν σκεύτεσαι συνέχεια τι θα φας ! Επιπρόσθετα σε όλα αυτά προσπαθώ οι μέρες να περνάνε χωρίς να σαπίζω. Κάνω πράματα στο σπίτι , περπατάω που και που , κάνω ποδήλατο έξω καθημερινά και μερικές φορές πιέζομαι να κάνω και διάδρομο στο σπίτι . Γενικώς μπορεί να μην κάνω εντατικά γυμναστική όπως έκανα όλο τον χειμώνα αλλά προσπαθώ να μην αφήσω το σώμα μου να "ξεχάσει" .

----------


## filipparas

Απουσίαζα για ΣΚ και έτσι δε τα κατάφερα να ζυγιστώ το πρωί, τώρα μόλις που γύρισα με έδειξε 84,1. Μη αναμενόμενη απώλεια, να δούμε αν επιβεβαιωθεί αύριο το πρωί. Πάμε καλά πάντως... πιθανό να δω και το 7αράκι ήδη από το Σεπτέμβριο αν όλα κυλήσουν όπως πρέπει, σίγουρα αρχές Οκτωβρίου.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7

----------


## baklavadaki

7αρακι?φιλιππάρα τι ύψος έχεις?μη γίνεις και τσιλιβίθρας, καλό είναι να έχει ο αντρας τα κιλάκια τοΥ!

----------


## filipparas

1.80 είμαι, στοχεύω στα 76-78 κιλά σε αυτή τη φάση και βλέπουμε στη πορεία φυσικά, στα 84 πάντως είναι σίγουρο πως πρέπει να χαθούν κι άλλα.

Επιβεβαιώθηκε σήμερα το χθεσινό ζύγισμα, μια χαρά.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μετά απο βδομάδες είδα ξανά τα 111 στην ζυγαριά! Πάμε για παρακάτω τώρα, χωρίς άλλες περιπλοκές ελπίζω.....επίσης χθες είχα ένα υπερφαγικό μετά απο ΠΟΛΥ καιρό, και ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ που το άφησα να ξανασυμβεί....ψυχολογία γενικότερα σκατά δυστυχώς. Τεσπα αναγκαστικά συνεχίζουμε....

----------


## filipparas

Καλό μήνα!!!

Μπράβο Σκάρλετ, και ξανα προς τη δόξα τραβάς!!!

Εδω άλλη μια εβδομάδα χωρίς λόγο φέυγει ένα δίκιλο και δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί, έχει τουρμπίσει ο μεταβολισμός για κάποιο λόγο. Υποτίθεται κοντεύω στο στόχο, οι θερμίδες μου είναι 1800+ καθημερινά, έχω ελαφρώς μειώσει την αερόβια λόγω βαρεμάρας και ζέστης(δεν έχω αντικαταστήσει ακόμα το μειωμένο κολύμπι με τρέξιμο)... δε καταλαβαίνω. Τεσπά... ένα κόλλημα τις επόμενες εβδομάδες δε θα μου προκαλέσει έκπληξη.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τα μπράβο αξίζουν σε σένα Φιλιπάρα!!  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χαλάρωση στο γόνατο; Βρε συ μήπως υπερβάλεις λίγο; Μου φαινεται αδιανοητη η χαλάρωση στα γόνατα....
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα μηπως απλά πρέπει να σταματησεις να χάνεις βαρος; Αν λες για φλέβες και στεγνες περιοχες εγω θα ανησυχουσα λίγο....μην πας και στο άλλο άκρο!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αμα είσαι ικανοποιημένος μείνε εκεί που είσαι  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

110,6 :-D 
Περιμένω αύξηση βέβαια σε λίγες μέρες γιατι αυτη την βδομάδα δεν εφαγα καθόλου σωστά αλλά προς το παρόν χαίρομαι με το 110,6 ^_^

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα!!!

Χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει κατι δραστικά στη διατροφή μου(είχα αυξημένο νάτριο βέβαια οπότε ίσως να έχω κάποιες κατακρατήσεις), αυτή την εβδομάδα ο οργανισμός μου αποφάσισε να βάλει ένα τέλος στη τρέλα των τελευταίν εβδομάδων. Μισό κιλάκι πάνω λοιπόν, καμία ανησυχία, συνεχίζουμε.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μισό κιλάκι πάνω δεν είναι τίποτα, μάλλον κατακρατησεις θα είναι όπως είπες  :Smile:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

8/9/13 - 60 κιλά

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα!

Εγινε το αναπάντεχο, 3 κιλά κάτω αυτή την εβδομάδα και ξαφνικά από το πουθενά είδα το 7αράκι, μπήκα σε φυσιολογικό ΒΜΙ(24,6), απίθανα πράγματα πρωτόγνωρα για μένα. Το κακό είναι πως σε κάποια σημεία είμαι απίστευτα στεγνός(π.χ. στήθος) και στη κοιλιά υπάρχει ακόμα σωσίβιο. Τεσπά, συνεχίζουμε για 2-3 κιλά ακόμα και βλέπουμε, μεγάλο μέρος του σωσιβίου παίζει να είναι απλά περίσσιο δέρμα...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5 
15/9 79,6 κιλά -3,1

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως αυτό που λέμε "περίσιο δέρμα" στην πραγματικότητα είναι απλά λίπος (λιποκύταρα) που δεν έχουν φύγει ακόμα. 

Συγχαρητήρια πάντως  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patso

Ας κάνω κι εγώ την αρχή μου εδώ.Ευχηθείτε μου καλή τύχη.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

8/9/13 - 60 κιλά
15/9/13 - 60 κιλά

----------


## filipparas

Χαλαρή εβδομάδα, καλύτερα από το αναμενόμενο τα αποτελέσματα μετά το τρίκιλο της προηγούμενης.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5 
15/9 79,6 κιλά -3,1 
22/9 79,2 κιλά -0,4

Αν χάσω άλλα 3 κιλά θα έχω φτάσει τα 70 κιλά απώλειας, αν χάσω άλλα έξι θα έχω χάσει το μισό μου βάρος από τη μέρα που ξεκίνησα. Όχι πως σκοπεύω να το κάνω, ειδικά το 2ο, αλλά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό και είχε το ενδιαφέρον του... 50% off:spin::spin:

Tάσσ προσπαθώ εδώ και μέρες να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να βγάλω καμιά φωτό χωρίς ρούχα(όχι γυμνή :Smile: ) και να τη ποστάρω στο αντίστοιχο θέμα αλλά δε μου βγαίνει...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

8/9/13 - 60 κιλά
15/9/13 - 60 κιλά 
22/9/13 -59,7 κιλά (*διακοπη διατροφης μεχρι μετα τις 28)

----------


## filipparas

Ένας καλό μήνας ολοκληρώθηκε με μια καλή εβδομάδα όπου έφυγε ακόμα 1.5 κιλάκι. Κάπου εδώ πρέπει να βρούμε την ισορροπία θαρρώ γιατί δεν θα έχω παντελόνια αν χάσω κι άλλο...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5 
15/9 79,6 κιλά -3,1 
22/9 79,2 κιλά -0,4
29/9 77,7 κιλά -1,5

----------


## filipparas

Περίμενα να έχω ψιλοβάλει κάτι αυτή την εβδομάδα μιας και έκοψα αρκετά την αερόβια, τελικά σταθερός.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5 
15/9 79,6 κιλά -3,1 
22/9 79,2 κιλά -0,4
29/9 77,7 κιλά -1,5 
6/10 77,6 κιλά -0,1

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

8/9/13 - 60 κιλά
15/9/13 - 60 κιλά 
22/9/13 -59,7 κιλά (*διακοπη διατροφης μεχρι μετα τις 28) 
6/10/13 - 59,5 κιλα

----------


## sweetOctober

Αρχίζω κι γω! Φτου κι από την αρχή σχεδόν, 12/10/13 106.5

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο Φιλιπάρα το είπες και το έκανες! Δυστηχώς έλειπα και δεν απέλαυσα την πορεία σου, είμαι σίγουρη θα ήταν αξιοσημείωτη!

----------


## filipparas

Χαλαρή εβδομάδα

7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5 
15/9 79,6 κιλά -3,1 
22/9 79,2 κιλά -0,4
29/9 77,7 κιλά -1,5 
6/10 77,6 κιλά -0,1 
13/10 77,2 κιλά -0,4

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα! 

06/10/13---> 80κιλα
13/10/13---> 79κιλα -1




Στόχος -1 κιλό την εβδομάδα.. με τρίωρα και τριάδες ΠΑΝΤΑ! :starhit:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

8/9/13 - 60 κιλά
15/9/13 - 60 κιλά 
22/9/13 -59,7 κιλά (*διακοπη διατροφης μεχρι μετα τις 28) 
6/10/13 - 59,5 κιλα
13/10/13 - 59 κιλά

----------


## sarah1989

Δεν ξερω το, δεν ξερω πως αλλα ειμαι 65 κιλα. Το τριπλοτσεκαρα... Και με περιοδο παρακαλω! Οποτε, ηρθε η ωρα να αλλαξω το τικερακι μου

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα! Σιγά σιγά έφτασα τα 70 κιλά απώλεια σημερα... αρκετά νομίζω. Δε θα ήθελα να χάσω ούτε γραμμάριο από αρκετά μέρη, η κοιλιά θέλει ακόμα δουλειά όπως και το σωσίβιο και το εσωτερικό τμήμα των μηρών πολυ ψηλά. Δε ξέρω πως θα το αντιμετωπίσω αυτό, σίγουρα μέρος του προβλήματος σε αυτές τις περιοχές οφείλεται και σε περίσσιο δέρμα αλλά είναι εμφανές οτι παραμένει ακόμα και αρκετό λίπος. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας...


7/7 93.8 κιλά
14/7 91.5 κιλά -2.3
21/7 90.4 κιλά -1.1 
28/7 89.7 κιλά -0.7 
04/8 88,8 κιλά -0,9 
11/8 87,4 κιλά -1,4
18/8 85,8 κιλά -1,6 
25/8 84,1 κιλά -1,7 
1/9 82,2 κιλά -1,9 
8/9 82,7 κιλά +0,5 
15/9 79,6 κιλά -3,1 
22/9 79,2 κιλά -0,4
29/9 77,7 κιλά -1,5 
6/10 77,6 κιλά -0,1 
13/10 77,2 κιλά -0,4 
20/10 76,5 κιλά -0,7

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Καλημέρα! Σιγά σιγά έφτασα τα 70 κιλά απώλεια σημερα... αρκετά νομίζω. Δε θα ήθελα να χάσω ούτε γραμμάριο από αρκετά μέρη, η κοιλιά θέλει ακόμα δουλειά όπως και το σωσίβιο και το εσωτερικό τμήμα των μηρών πολυ ψηλά. Δε ξέρω πως θα το αντιμετωπίσω αυτό, σίγουρα μέρος του προβλήματος σε αυτές τις περιοχές οφείλεται και σε περίσσιο δέρμα αλλά είναι εμφανές οτι παραμένει ακόμα και αρκετό λίπος. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας...


Φιλ, χαίρομαι μαζί σου για τα εβδομήντα χιλιόγραμμα που πήραν πόδι από το σώμα και τη ζωή σου! Όσο για το περίσσιο δέρμα ή λίπος, εεε ας έχουμε και κάτι να ασχολούμαστε για να μη βαριόμαστε! Ο παράδεισος της τελειότητας άλλωστε είναι μόνο στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας και η αληθινή ζωή έχει ανθρώπους με τα παράσημα της πορείας τους και των εμπειριών, δηλαδή, ραγάδες, χαλάρωση (τα γνωστά συντρόφια!!), κάνε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς και απόλαυσε το αποτέλεσμα! :thumbup::thumbup::yes:

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα, καλή εβδομάδα! Σταθεροποιούμαι σιγά σιγά, τουλάχιστον το προσπαθώ... τρώω δυστυχώς αρκετές βλακείες, θα δούμε...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
04/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
13/10 77,2 κιλά -0,4 
20/10 76,5 κιλά -0,7 
27/10 76,8 κιλά +0,3

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Αρχίζω κι γω! Φτου κι από την αρχή σχεδόν, 12/10/13 106.5


ξεχάστηκα ότι άρχισα διαιτα. Αύριο θα ζυγιστώ και ξαναρχίζω :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

29/10/13 103.4

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα!!! Σταθερά κι αυτή την εβδομάδα, βασικά όλο τον Οκτώβριο έχασα μόλις ένα κιλό.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
04/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
13/10 77,2 κιλά -0,4 
20/10 76,5 κιλά -0,7 
27/10 76,8 κιλά +0,3 
03/11 76.5 κιλά -0,3

----------


## filipparas

Καλή εβδομάδα!!! E ρε ποιός να μου το'λεγε οτι θα έχανα βάρος χωρίς να το επιδιώκω και να τον πίστευα...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
10/11 75,2 κιλά -1.3

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τυχερός είσαι :P Μια χαρά πας  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Απιστευτο πραγματι, αλλα και στον τασο το ιδιο δε συμβαινει? Μηπως το εχετε οι αντρες αυτο? Οσες γυναικες ξερω οταν σταματησουν τη διαιτα η παιρνουν τα κιλα πισω απευθειας η λιγα απο αυτα η μενουν σταθερες. Χωρις διαιτα καμμια δε χανει παντως!
 :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5 
29/10/13 103.4
5/11/13 102.4

----------


## filipparas

Mια χαρούλα τα πας sweet, συνέχισε έτσι!!

Εντάξει, κι εγώ και ο Τάσος δε το έχουμε αφήσει το πράγμα στη τύχη του. Προσωπικά ακόμα μετράω και προσπαθώ εμπειρικά(δε γίνεται κι αλλιώς) να προσδιορίσω τις θερμίδες συντήρησης μου ενώ ταυτόχρονα θέλω να χάνω λίγο αλλά λίπος κάθε εβδομάδα μέχρι να φτάσω 73-74 κιλά που θα ήθελα να σταματήσω και από κει ισως να προσπαθήσω να βάλω και λίγα μυικά κιλά αν βρω το θάρρος. Απλά αυτή την εβδομάδα έφυγε ίσως παραπάνω βάρος για δύο λόγους, πρώτον τις δύο προηγούμενες ήμουν εντελώς σταθερός ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχα χάσει από λίγο και δεύτερον είμαι ψιλοκρυωμένος και ούτε πήγα τζυμ όλη την εβδομάδα ούτε έφαγα πολύ καλά. Δεν είναι δλδ ανεξήγητο το φαινόμενο, χωρίς να το αναμένω φυσικά.

Και μια συμβουλή, προσπάθησε να βγάλεις αυτό το διαχωρισμό σε περίοδο δίαιτας και μη από το τρόπο σκέψης σου, εφόσον σκέφτεσαι έτσι είναι μάλλον αναμενόμενο αφού "τελειώσει η δίαιτα" να αρχίσει η ανηφόρα και δυστυχώς συμβαίνει εξίσου σε άνδρες και γυναίκες. Ειδικά οι άνδρες που σκέφτονται έτσι νομίζω οτι υπερβάλλουν τρελά και στις δύο καταστάσεις και ανεβοκατεβαίνουν με τρελούς ρυθμούς, έχω υπάρξει αυτός ο τύπος και έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές το λάθος σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο τη τελευταία φορά βαθμό. Ελπίζω πια να έμαθα από το πάθημα...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλημερα! 117,7. -2,5 δηλαδή  :Big Grin:

----------


## filipparas

Congrats!!! Η αρχή το ήμισυ του παντός!

----------


## sweetOctober

Φιλιππαρας ετσι οπως το λες ειναι, 
ο στοχος μου για τα επομενα 3 χρονια ειναι να ενταξω σουπερτροφες στη διατροφη μου αντικαθιστωντας junk τροφες, οπως και το να στραφω περισσοτερο προς την ωμοφαγια, οπου κι οποτε μπορω. Αυτο σταδιακα, ωστε να συνηθισω και να εχει διαρκεια, αλλα και να το απολαμβανω. Πχ δε θα φαω με το ζορι σπιρουλινα, αλλα γκοτζι μπερι που τρωω θελω να το κανω συχνοτερα, αντικαθιστωντας πχ καποιο απογευματινο (θερμιδοφορο και ανθυγιεινο) γλυκο.
Εκτος απο αυτο το στοχο που αφορα σταση ζωης κι οχι διαιτα η διατροφη, εχω να μπω στα ρουχα μου μεχρι το επομενο καλοκαιρι. Δεν ειναι ουτοπικος, το προγραμα μου βγαζει 1900 και κατι θερμιδες να απιρνω χωρις ασκηση, οποτε "το εχω". Ετσι το κανω αλλα δεν ειναι ο κυριος στοχος μου. Ας τον πουμε...βραχυπροθεσμο στοχο. 

Ουσιαστικα (μακροπροθεσμα), στοχος ειναι να περασω σε αλλο επιπεδο διατροφικα, που θα μα καθιστα ελευθερη θερμιδων και εννοιας ποσο και τι εφαγα, αφου ολα θα ειναι καταβαση υγιεινα και διαλεγμενα. (αυτο μιλαμε σε 10 χρονια απο τωρα κι αν).
Προς το παρον κανω ονειρα να αλλαξω τον εαυτο μου, ισως και τους γυρω μου, ισως και τον κοσμο, που ξερεις!  :Wink: 

Χθες βγηκα με μια υπεροχη παρεα, που δυστηχως θα τους χασω και δεν χρησιμοποιουν ουτε τα μεσα επικοινωνιας τυπου ΗΥ, και μου ελεγαν οτι ενας φιλος τους ξεκινησε απο 120 κιλα, αρχισε να αλλαζει μυαλα (χορτοφαγος και αργοτερα ωμοφαγος) και εμεινε ο μισος χωρις διαιτα. Απλα αλλαξε ο ιδιος και η απωλει κιλων ηταν το αποτελεσμα της αλλαγης του κι οχι ο αυτοσκοπος.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Φιλλιπάρα ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ  :Big Grin:  Κι εγώ χάρηκα ιδιαιτέρως ^_^

Γλυκό Οκτομπεράκι, δυστυχως ή ευτυχως μονο αν αλλάξουν τα μυαλά μας γενικα θα δουμε αποτέλεσμα. Το βλέπω κι απο τα μέλη που εχουν ήδη αλλάξει  :Smile:  Και ομολογω πως τους θαυμάζω πολύ πολύ!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ετσι ετσι παμε για αλλαγες!!! Αυριο δηλ σε λιγο εβδομαδιαιο, Παναγιτσαμου :bouncy:

----------


## lost in life

sweetOctober,συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες.Την χορτοφαγική ωμοφαγία,την είχα ψάξει και εγώ πριν μερικά χρόνια γιατί μου άρεσε πολύ σαν ιδέα.Όχι ,δεν είμαι χορτοφάγος,αλλά το να αποτελείται η διατροφή μου κατά 70-80% με ωμά,το βρίσκω πολύ υγιεινή επιλογή.Και μου αρέσουν πολύ και οι γεύσεις!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Σκαρλετ!! Λοστ μου μικρα και σταθερα βηματα :starhit:

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη

----------


## lost in life

Μπράβο σου! 4 κιλά σε ένα μήνα,νομίζω είναι το ιδανικό!!  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

oyps αυτο δε το ειχα δει, ενδιαφερον πραγματι! Μπραβο μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβοοοο  :Big Grin:

----------


## karw poukamiso

Γεια σας παιδια και απο εδω! Απο αυριο αρχίζω το πρωτο μου ζύγισμα..! Ελπιζω σε λιγο καιρο να ειμαι μαζι με ολους αυτους που εχουν αυτα τα καταπληκτικά αποτελέσματα  :Smile: 

Ακομα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο παιδια και για την προσπάθεια και για το αποτέλεσμα και που το μοιράζεστε εδω.. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε ποσο κουραγιο δίνετε σε κάποιους , οπως εγω.. Γιατι πιστευω οτι το βασικό ειναι να πιστέψουμε σαυτο που κανουμε καιδ το οτι θα εχει αποτέλεσμα  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ειδικα οταν δεν προσπαθεις μονος σου τα αποτελέσματα ειναι ακομα καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## karw poukamiso

Λοιπον πρωτο ζύγισμα σαυτη την προσπάθεια  :Smile:  97,6.. Θα ξανα ζυγίστω τριτη 19  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

καλη αρχη!! :thumbup:

----------


## karw poukamiso

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile: !!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλο ξεκινημα  :Big Grin:

----------


## karw poukamiso

Ευχαριστωω , ολες μαζι (και ολοι)  :Smile:  , βήμα βήμα θα τα καταφέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Χαμός! To τερματισα αυτή την εβδομάδα με 2700 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα και απώλεια δυο κιλών... επίκειται άνοδος την επόμενη λογικά. Ένα μέρος σίγουρα οφείλεται στις διουρητικές ιδιότητες του αλκοόλ γιατί χθες ήπια αρκετά αλλά και πάλι δε δικαιολογείται.



7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
10/11 75,2 κιλά 
17/11 73,3 κιλά -1,9

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δυστυχως το αλκοολ δημιουργει κατακρατησεις! Να δεις που αυριο αν ζυγιστεις θα είσαι +. Κι εγώ έτσι την πάτησα :P

----------


## filipparas

Καταρχάς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζυγιστώ αύριο, no matter what. Από κει και πέρα διαφωνώ αλλά ούτως ή άλλως τι σημασία έχει, είτε αφυδάτωση προκαλεί(που προκαλεί  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) είτε κατακράτηση μιλάμε απλά για νερό και σε μια δυό ημέρες θα επέλθει ισορροπία.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αυτό ακριβώς ^_^

----------


## filipparas

Η εμφάνιση μου είναι περίεργη πια, αλλά σημεία μου αρέσουν άλλα όχι και τόσο. Τα πλευρά είναι άθλια, διαγράφονται όλα ένα ένα, ενώ και οι ώμοι έχουν αδυνατίσει ιδιαίτερα και πετάγονται κόκκαλα. Φλέβες μόνο στα χέρια και φυσιολογικές, δε με ενοχλούν. Στήθος πλάτη μια χαρά, χέρια πόδια ΟΚ αν και οι πήχεις ειδικά τεινουν προς το αδύνατο πια, κοιλιά έχει ζαρώσει εντελώς αλλά διακρίνεται αρκετή γράμμωση στο πάνω μέρος ενώ το σωσίβιο επιμένει ακόμα. Κόψιμο στο πρόσωπο δε ξέρω, μάλλον όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο.

Επειδή ήταν πολύ απότομο αναμένω ένα rebound κανά κιλό την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Εμένα με ανησυχεί λίγο όλο αυτό, δυσκολεύομαι να τρώω τόσες θερμίδες με σωστό φαγητό είναι η αλήθεια και σίγουρα οι περισσότερες είναι αδύνατες. Και δε θέλω να χάσω άλλο ούτε μου έχω εμπιστοσύνη να βάλω τροφές χαμηλότερης αξίας στο καθημερινό μου διαιτολόγιο, σαν εξαιρέσεις τις αφομοιώνω μια χαρά αλλά καθημερινά το τρέμω... Γενικά νομίζω θέλω να καταλήξω γύρω στα 75 κιλά αλλά με πιο πολλά μυϊκά κιλά συγκριτικά με τώρα. Αρχές Δεκέμβρη θα ξανακάνω λιπομέτρηση να δω που βρίσκομαι.

Από γυμναστική τρέχω 5 μέρες την εβδομάδα, ίσως δε θα έπρεπε αλλά μου αρέσει πια και δε θέλω να το στερηθώ. Σύνολο 40-50 χιλιόμετρα την εβδομάδα ανάλογα τη διάθεση. Και εκεί καίγονται πάρα πολλές θερμίδες. 3 φορές την εβδομάδα σοβαρά βάρη και μια φορά την εβδομάδα μπασκετάκι ή 5x5. Στη δουλειά εγώ βασικά κάθομαι.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μπραβο Σκαρλετ!! Λοστ μου μικρα και σταθερα βηματα :starhit:
> 
> 12/10/13 106.5
> 29/10/13 103.4
> 05/11/13 102.4
> 12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη


19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες

----------


## eve30++

Kαλημέρα 

89,4 και χθες και σήμερα

επιτέλους κατέβηκα μετά απο 2 μήνες σχεδόν δεκάδα!!!

είχα να το δω το 8 ..απο την άνοιξη του 2009...

ένα οχυρό έπεσε, πάμε για το επόμενο!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο σου!!!!!!!

----------


## eve30++

:starhit::starhit::starhit:
ευχαριστώ

----------


## eve30++

και στα δικά σου!!! λίαν συντομωςςςςς......

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χλωμο το κόβω αλλά ελπιζω!!! Βασικα σημερα αποφάσισα να αλλάξω τρόπο αντιμετωπισης γιατι αυτος ο ψυχαναγκασμός με τις θερμίδες κλπ εμ οδηγεί σε αντίθετα αποτελέσματα :P

----------


## eve30++

ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω τέτοια δίαιτα

γενικά νομίζω ότι όσο πιο καταπιεστική είναι η διατροφή- δίαιτα τόσο πιο εύκολα τη σπας...

να βρεις κάτι που σου ταιριάζει, να μην είναι πολύ αυστηρό πρόγραμμα , να χει εναλλακτικές για να μπορείς να το ακολουθείς αβίαστα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι πλέον προσανατολίζομαι προς τα εκεί. Μονο κατι τετοιο μπορει να δουλέψει σε μένα. Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Μπραβο Σκαρλετ!! Λοστ μου μικρα και σταθερα βηματα :starhit:
> 
> 12/10/13 106.5
> ...


αυριο εβδομαδιαιο, αλλα δε θα το κανω γιατι δεν μπηκα σε προγραμμα. 
Τα επομενα ζυγισματα μου θα γινουν 
29/11, 
6/12 , 
13/12, 
20/12, 
27/12, 
3/1/2014

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια και να ειναι λιπος = καλη διατροφη και γυμναστικη

----------


## filipparas

Ήμουν στο εξωτερικό γι μερικές μέρες και δε καταφερα να ζυγιστώ. Αύριο λοιπόν και από Κυριακή πίσω στη ρουτίνα.

Απίστευτο πως φτάσαμε Δεκέμβρη έτσι γρήγορα...

----------


## filipparas

Παρά τα όργια που έκανα το ΣΚ σταθερός αυτή την εβδομάδα...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
10/11 75,2 κιλά 
17/11 73,3 κιλά
24/11 7,5 κιλά +0,2

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Ήμουν στο εξωτερικό γι μερικές μέρες και δε καταφερα να ζυγιστώ. Αύριο λοιπόν και από Κυριακή πίσω στη ρουτίνα.
> 
> Απίστευτο πως φτάσαμε Δεκέμβρη έτσι γρήγορα...


αυτο ξαναπεστο! Οι δουλειες τρεχουν, τα μυαλα ειναι κολλημενα σε αλλες εποχες, και τα κιλα επισης! (αστειακι για εμενα φυσικα) :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη 
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες 
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
6/12 , 
13/12, 
20/12, 
27/12, 
3/1/2014

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια

----------


## filipparas

Καλό μας μηνα!!!

Σταθερά αυτή την εβδομάδα, αναμενομενο.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
10/11 75,2 κιλά 
17/11 73,3 κιλά
24/11 73,5 κιλά
01/12 73,1 κιλά -0,4

Αμα βρω χρόνο μες στην εβδομάδα θα κλείσω και για καμιά λιπομέτρηση, να δούμε πως βαδίζουμε και στο πιο δύσκολο από τα κιλά κομμάτι. Κανονικά πρέπει τουλάχιστον να είμαι κοντά στο στόχο που έχω βάλει για το τέλος του χρόνου αλλά η διατροφή μου απέχει αρκετά από το ιδανικό τελευταία και λόγω υποχρεώσεων δε πάω πάνω από δις εβδομαδιαίως γυμναστήριο... θα δούμε...

----------


## sweetOctober

φοβερα δυσκολο βραδυ, την πληρωσε μια πιτσα και μια σαλατα. Σημερα δεν εχει ζυγισμα, αυριο..........

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
14/12,
21/12,
28/12,
4/1/2014

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συγχαρητήρια  :Big Grin:  Ελπίζω να το δεις και με το παραπάνω!

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ περιμενω περιοδο κι οπως παντα θα ειναι στις 28 μερες αλλα εγω ειμαι χαλια πολυ νωριτερα, μονο για συγχαρητηρια αξια δε νιωθω με τοσο πρηξιμο!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ελα βρε ξέρεις τι παιχνιδια μας κανουν οι ορμόνες...ειδικά ψυχολογικά!!! Κι εγω τωρα είμαι αδιάθετη και περα απο το απειρο πρηξιμο η ψυχολογία μου όσο περιμενα ήταν τόσο σκατά που ουτε απο το δωματιό μου δεν έβγαινα..... ελα ξέρεις πως πάνε αυτά μην τους δίνεις βάρος  :Smile:  Σε μια βδομάδα θα έχει περάσει και θα είσαι σουερ γαμάτα γιατι θα έχεις χάσει κι άλλο κιλάκι ^_^ Well done!!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

:kiss: παω για δουλειες και ελλειπτικο τοτε, να φυγει το κιλακι!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> 12/10/13 106.5
> 29/10/13 103.4
> 05/11/13 102.4
> 12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
> 19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
> 29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
> 07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
> 14/12,
> ...


αδιαθετησα! Τωρα μπραβο μου, αρα ειμαι ακομα πιο κατω!

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Sweet, έρχεται το 9αράκι!!!

Άλλη μια χαλαρή-σταθερή εβδομάδα για μένα.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
17/11 73,3 κιλά
24/11 73,5 κιλά
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
08/12 73,7 κιλά +0,6

Πολλή κούραση αυτές τις μέρες με αποτέλεσμα μειωμένη ενέργεια και τους πειρασμούς να γίνονται πιο λαχταριστοί. Γενικά κρατάω χαρακτήρα, θα δούμε...

----------


## sweetOctober

(*&@#*# τιποτα δε μου αξιζει εχω πολυ δρομο μπροστα μου και το χαλασα χθες σαν πρωταρα την πατησα.

Μπραβο σε εσενα αξιζουν 1000000 που εισαι πολυ καιρο σταθερος, ειχες παει και ταξιδι! Δυσκολη φαση! Στα ταξιδια (τις καλες εποχες που ειχαμε λεφτα και πηγαιναμε) δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μη φαω καθε σπεσιαλιτε της χωρας, ομως με το περπατημα δεν παχαινα καθολου. Μη σου πω γυριζα και πιο αδυνατη!

----------


## filipparas

Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να πήγε τόσο άσχημα ώστε σε μια μέρα να ακυρωθεί μια προσπάθεια αρκετών εβδομάδων. Να δίνουμε τη σημασία που πρέπει στα "παραπατήματα" μας, ούτε παραπάνω ούτε λιγότερη. 

Έλα να μη πέφτουμε μέρες που'ρχονται!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Βρε μην λες βλακείες! Πολλά μπράβο σου αξίζουν και μην ακούω βλακείες! Ειδικα αυτες τις μέρες του μήνα όλες κάνουμε βλακειουλες...μην πτοείσαι!

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να πήγε τόσο άσχημα ώστε σε μια μέρα να ακυρωθεί μια προσπάθεια αρκετών εβδομάδων. Να δίνουμε τη σημασία που πρέπει στα "παραπατήματα" μας, ούτε παραπάνω ούτε λιγότερη. 
> 
> Έλα να μη πέφτουμε μέρες που'ρχονται!!!


ειχα φαει καλες θερμιδες, 2100, μεγιστες για διατροφη απωλειας βαρους, ειχσα φαει απο ολα με μετρο. Ομως δε μου εφτασε ηθελα πατατακια, το ενα φλιτζανι των 150 θερμιδων κατεληξε σε ενα πακετο 75 γρ και τριπλασιων θερμιδων. Μετα συνεχισα με λιγο κουλουρι που ειχε μεινει, ε ηθελα και γλυκο, παει και το παστελι το μαλακο που προοριζοταν για σημερα. Μετα βλεπαμε εργο, να μη φαω και λιγο ηλιοσπορο? Παει κι ο ηλιοσπορος το φλιτζανι. Μετα με επιασε διψα με ολα αυτα. Το στομαχι μου εγινε αχταρμας και ο υπνος δεν ηταν καλος.
Αυτο εγινε! Και ερχομαι και σκεφτομαι, γιατι να την πατησω σαν πρωταρα? "Τα χαλασα που τα χαλασα για 150 θερμιδες, ας φαω αλλες 1050 να ευχαριστηθω"........................... ........

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Βρε μην λες βλακείες! Πολλά μπράβο σου αξίζουν και μην ακούω βλακείες! Ειδικα αυτες τις μέρες του μήνα όλες κάνουμε βλακειουλες...μην πτοείσαι!


μονο αυτο με σωζει, αλλιως με εκοβα να τα εχω παρατησει σημερα. Λεω ξεκολλα δεν ηταν βουλιμικο, εφαγες παρουσια αλλου στο τραπεζι, τα ηθελες και τα εφαγες, τωρα συνεχιζεις :sniff:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αυτό ακριβώς!!! Τι να κάνουμε με τις ρημαδοορμόνες.....απλά τις ανεχόμαστε όσο γινεται!

----------


## sweetOctober

κι οχι μονο εμεις :P τι φταινει οι αμοιροι οι αντρες μας δε λες! Θα αποκτησεις κι συ και θα δεις, εμενα ξερει ποτε μου ερχονται απο τον δεικτη γκρινιας :P

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πλάκα σπας; Ο δικός μου (όχι άντρας, απλά boyfriend αλλά μόνο με αυτο να συγκρίνω) όποτε περιμένω περίοδο μετράει τις μέρες αντίστροφα για το πότε θα έρθει..... περνάνε δυσκολα κι αυτοι δεν λέω, αλλά τουλάχιστον εχουν μονο τα ψυχολογικα μας, εμείς έχουμε και σωματικούς πόνους :P Άντε τώρα!

----------


## karw poukamiso

Γεια σας μ απο δω!

Παλι καλα που εχετε κ αυτους να λετε  :Smile:  εμεις οι ελεύθερες που τα τραβάμε μόνες κ κανεις δεν μας τις μετράει τι να πουμε;...  :Big Grin:  τουλαχιστον αν δεν φέρει ιδανικό βάρος το νεο ετος ας φέρει εναν μαγικό έρωτα χιχιχ

Εγω δεν ζυγιάζομακ μην απογοητευτω :P

Σουιτ μ μην απογοητευεσαι δεν ειναι θεμα πρωταρης κ εμπειρίας, κάποιες μερες εχουμε αναγκη χαλάρωσης και συντροφιάς στο φαγητο, ειναι μέσω κοινωνικοτητας ας μην το ξεχνάμε κ αυτο  :Smile:  ολα στο προγραμμα, κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το δεις το 9 πολυ σύντομα!

----------


## sweetOctober

καλως το καρουδακι!!!!!!!! δυστηχως δε θα δω τιποτα συντομα αφου συνεχισα αποψε και σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να φαω τιποτα της προκοπης τωρα να με πιασει, μια που μελλον στη διαιτα δεν εχω ουτε σημερα. Θελω και κατι βρωμικο να φαω!

----------


## sarah1989

1ο επισημο ζυγισμα απο την αρχη της προσπαθειας:
63.800
δεν το αλλαζω στο τικερακι. θα περιμενω να το σιγουρεψω πρωτα.
αλλα 6 κιλα και εχω φτασει στο στοχο μου! 2-3 μηνες δηλαδη, κι αν ξεφυγω λιγο στις γιορτες 4...
Ουφ! Πολυς καιρος

----------


## sarah1989

To ξερω πως δεν εχει περασει μια βδομαδα απο το τελευταιο ζυγισμα, αλλα ειπα να κανω εκεινη την επαληθευση οτι πραγματι επεσα κατω απο 64. Λοιπον, μαντεψτε! Εκτος απο τη φρικτη υποψια που εχω οτι χαλασε η ζυγαρια της κουζινας, πλεον ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι χαλασε και η ζυγαρια του μπανιου (ποτε δεν ηταν στα καλα της, βεβαια). Με δειχνει 63,100! Να χαρω η να ανησυχησω οτι δεν ξερω που βαδιζω; Μου φαινεται αδυναντον να εχω χασει 800 γρ σε 3 μερες απο τη στιγμη που ουτε περιοδο εχω για να εχω κατακρατηση, ουτε ποτε εχανα με τοσο γρηγορους ρυθμους, ουτε στην αρχη της διαιτας ειμαι για να πω οτι εχασα υγρα (αστεια αστεια εχω κλεισει αισιως 19 μερες διαιτας).

----------


## despoina89

Γεια σου σαρα!να σε ρωτησω,σε 19 μερες εχασεσ 4 κιλά???εγω γτ δε μπορω να χάσω ουτε ενα?? :Mad:  :Mad: :no::no::no::no::no:

----------


## despoina89

ειδα στο τι έφαγα τι τρως! πολυ προσεκτικη διατροφη..εγω γενικα μεσημερι -βραδυ υγειινα τρωω,το προβλημα ειναι οτι δε μπορω να αντισταθω στα γλυκα..κατι γλυκο το θελω οπωσδηποτε καθε μερα..1 σειρα σοκολατα θα ειναι αυτο ,λιγη μαρμελαδα το πρωι?θα τσιμπησω μισο κομματι κεικ?δυσκολευομαι να κρατηθω και να μη φαω τιποτα!

----------


## sweetOctober

Σαρα το βαρος μας αλλαζει πολυ συχνα μεσα στη μερα, ποσο μαλλον μετα απο μερες! Ισως ηταν καλες οι τροφες που ειχες τελευταια και απεβαλες περιττα υγρα. Σε ποσο καιρο εχεις χασει ποσο? Μπραβο σου και καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## sarah1989

ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια!

αν παει σωστα η ζυγαρια εχασα σε 19 μερες γυρω στα 3 κιλα. Γενικα οταν ξεκιναω σωστη διατροφη την πρωτη εβδομαδα θα χασω 1-2 κιλα (πλασματικα, καθως τις προηγουμενες μερες θα ημουν συνεχεια μπουκωμενη και αυτο θα φαινοταν στη ζυγαρια), αλλα 800 γρ σε 3-4 μερες μου φαινεται αδιανοητο απο τη στιγμη που παντα μα παντα μα παντα χανω με τη συγκεκριμενη διατροφη με ακριβεια ελβετικου ρολογιου 700 γρ την εβδομαδα).
Δεσποινα, κι εγω κανω ατασθαλιες, απλα καταφερα αυτο το 20ημερο να κανω μικρες αμαρτιες μονο 4 φορες και οι 3 ηταν ελεγχομενες, 1 μια ηταν σαν να ακολουθουσα ελευθερο προγραμμα (πρωτογνωρο για μενα).
Το καλο με την διατροφη που ακολουθω ειναι οτι εχει τα παντα (και γλυκα και τζανκ φουντ) και ειναι ευκολο να την ακολουθησω-οταν το παιρνω αποφαση.

Αντε, καλη μας επιτυχια και ειθε η ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Σαρα, δινεις δυναμη και σε μενα, αν μπορεις εσυ σε τοσο λιγα κιλα μπορω κι γω στα πολλα. Παμε δυνατα!!! 
Να ρωτησω κατι, ειδα μετρας θερμιδες, δε θυμαμαι στις ποσες στοχευεις καθημερινα? Τα γλυκα τα μετρας η προσπαθεις να μη τρως?

----------


## sarah1989

Δε στοχευω σε συγκεκριμενες θερμιδες
Απλα εγω ενα προγραμμα που ακολουθουσα οταν ημουν σε παραπανω κιλα και μικροτερη απο διαιτολογο. Τωρα απλα εχω μειωσει το απογευματινο γιαουρτι και μειωνω λιγο τις ποσοτητες (κοβω στο συνολο απο 200-400 θερμιδες, οποτε παει καθημερινα γυρω στις 1300 θερμιδες)

----------


## sweetOctober

Μια μερουλα μετα το εβδομαδιαιο μου γιατι παραφαγα χθες βραδυ και ειμαι πρησμενη

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα!

Δε ξέρω πως, έτρωγα πολύ και ασχημα όλη την εβδομάδα, έφυγε πάντως ένα κιλάκι. Anyway... συμπλήρωσα μήνα που βολοδέρνω στο +- 1 κιλό 73-74 και δε θέλω να πάω παρακάτω.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
17/11 73,3 κιλά
24/11 73,5 κιλά
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
08/12 73,7 κιλά 
15/12 72,9 κιλά -0,8 κιλά

----------


## eve30++

Φίλιππα

ΜΠΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΒΒΒΒΒΒΒΒΒΒ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ! 

Εισαι αναμφίβολα το ίνδαλμα μας σε αυτό το forum!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Φιλιππα! :bouncy::bouncy:

Παλι δε ζυγιστηκα, το ξεχασα και κρυωνω :bigsmile:

----------


## kittykat1981

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!! 

Παρόλο που υπήρξαν κραιπάλες το Σαββατοκύριακο (ελεγχόμενες μεν κατά κάποιον τρόπο αλλά το πρόγραμμα δεν τηρήθηκε κατά γράμμα) και είμαι και αδιάθετη το κοντέρ ...εεε η ζυγαριά έδειξε 106,3 το πρωί !!!

----------


## sarah1989

Αλλαζω επισημα τικερακι!!! Σημερα το μεσημερι πριν το φαγητο και μετα το πρωινο-δεκατιανο 63,100 (με μια επιφυλαξη οτι η ζυγαρια δε στεκει στα καλα της)...
Αντε, 5 κιλακια ακομη (ξερω πως θα φυγουν δυσκολα, αλλα που θα μου παει; θα τα καταφερω ελπιζω)

----------


## baklavadaki

μπράβο sarah!πότε άρχισες την προσπάθεια σου?
Εγώ εδώ και 3-4 μήνες είμαι σε ένα ατέλειωτο κύκλο υπερφαγικών..
έφτασα τα 67 κιλά και πάλι καλά γιατί περίμενα να είμαι περισσοτερα, αλλά νιώθω πολύ παραπάνω γιατί σίγουρα αυξήθηκε το λίπος, το νιώθω σε κοιλιά και μπούτια έντονα..
τέλοσπαντων..

----------


## sarah1989

baklavadaki μου μελενιο, σ ευχαριστω!
ειχα ξεκινησει πριν καιρο οντας 65, ανεβηκα στα 67 και εδω και 3 εβδομαδες (+ 1 μερα) ειπα να ξεκινησω σοβαρη προσπαθεια, που για μενα μεταφραζεται να ακολουθησω κατα γραμμα τη διαιτα πασπαρτου (απο διαιτολογο) που παντα με ξελασπωνει και με βοηθα (οταν ειναι καλη η διαθεση μου, να χασω). Δε θα σου πω ψεματα εχω γινει η σπαστικη της παρεας, γιατι εχω κοψει αλκοολ, γλυκα, μεζεδακια μαχαιρι!
Αλλα δεν πειραζει! αξιζει τον κοπο
Μην ανησυχεις, πεφτεις και ξαναρχιζεις. εγω ρο εχω αποδεχτει οτι πλεον ετσι θα ειναι η ζωη μ
ελπιζω λοιπον να ξανασηκωθεις και να ξεκινησεις με ορεξη!

----------


## sweetOctober

Originally posted by sweetOctober
12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
24/12,
31/12,
7/1/2014

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα!!!

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
08/12 73,7 κιλά 
15/12 72,9 κιλά 
22/12 72,5 κιλά

Άλλη μια σταθερή εβδομάδα, όλα καλά, με μέτρια πάντως εδώ και καιρό διατροφή.

Πολύ καιρό είχε να συμβεί κάτι που να με κάνει να χαρώ/αντιληφθώ οτι κάτι έχω πετύχει. Χθες ενώ κλασσικά είχα πάει στο γήπεδο για τρέξιμο με προσκάλεσαν κάι πιτσιρικάδες 20-22 χρονών για μονάκια. Δέχτηκα για διασκέδαση κυρίως αλλά με μεγάλη μου χαρά και έκπληξη διαπίστωσα οτι παρά τη σκουριά μου όχι μόνο ήμουν ανταγωνιστικός και τους εξάντλησα ενώ άντεχα ακόμα αλλά ίσως να έπαιξα το καλύτερο μπάσκετ της ζωής μου. Δεύτερη νιότη λέμε! Που να μην ήμουν και από βδομάδα με 12ωρα στη δουλειά και συνεχόμενα ξενύχτια δλδ!!!

----------


## sarah1989

Μπραβο Filippara! Τετοια θελω να ακουω!
Εγω εχω σκουριασει οσο δεν παιρνει και πραγματικα θαυμαζω οσους ακουω να βρισκονται σε φορμα!

Ζυγιστηκα σημερα
62,4. Πολυ καλα δεδομενων των ατασθαλιων μου και του οτι περιμενω μεσα στο επομενο 3ημερο να αδιαθετησω.
Οψομεθα

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Φιλιππα! τα εσκισες τα πιτσιρικια χιχι  :Big Grin: 
Αχ ερχεται εβδομαδιαιο, μπρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> Originally posted by sweetOctober
> 12/10/13 106.5
> 29/10/13 103.4
> 05/11/13 102.4
> 12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
> 19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
> 29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
> 07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
> ...


χθες δε ζυγιστηκα γιατι προχθες ξεφυγα, σημερα δε ζυγιστηκα γιατι χθες ξεφυγα, σημερα ξεφυγα τελειως (οχι μονο ως προς το ειδος αλλα ως προς τη διαθεση που ειχα ενω ετρωγα = χαλια). Αυριο ομως θα ζυγιστω, γιατι αν δεν, θα παει ετσι μεχρι τη νεα χρονια. Δεν αλλαζω ημερομηνιες, απλα θα κανω το βδομαδιαιο αυτο με καθυστερηση 2 ημερων. Οι αλλες μενουν ως εχουν ! Παμε γερα!

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
26/12/13 102.6 μετα το φαγοποτι
31/12/13
7/1/2014

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια

----------


## filipparas

Τελευταίο ζύγισμα για το '13. Ένας χρόνος που γενικά δε τον λες και καλό αλλά τουλάχιστον στο θεμα του βάρους και της διατροφής με έφερε για πρώτη φορά σε ένα υγιές σημείο. Να δω αν το '14 θα καταφέρω να πάρω την απόφαση για κοιλιοπλαστική και κυρίως αν θα μπορέσω για πρώτη φορά ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο να μη ξεφύγω καθόλου σε κιλά και διατροφή, μεγάλο στοιχημα...

Αυτή την εβδομάδα έβαλα ένα κιλάκι σχεδόν, αναμενόμενα θα έλεγα.

Καλημέρα!!!

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
15/12 72,9 κιλά 
22/12 72,5 κιλά
29/12 73,3 κιλά

----------


## sweetOctober

αξιος Φιλιππα!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
26/12/13 102.6 μετα το φαγοποτι
31/12/13 101.1 :thumbup:
7/1/2014

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια
:thumbup:

----------


## filipparas

Καλή χρονιά σε όλες και όλους, ό,τι επιθυμείτε ευχομαι να πραγματοποιηθεί. Υγεία και λίγη τύχη, τα υπόλοιπα μάλλον εξαρτώνται από μας, ειδικά οι στόχοι στο πλαίσιο αυτού του φόρουμ.

Ήμουν σταθερός αυτή την εβδομάδα. Σήμερα προβλέπεται η τελευταία κραιπάλη και από Τρίτη πίσω στη ρουτίνα(δουλειά, γυμναστήριο, φαγητό στο σπίτι κ.ο.κ.), καιρός ήταν γιατί καλά ήταν αλλά κουράστηκα 15 μέρες ποτά και ξενύχτια... γεράσαμε. Πρώτη φορά φέτος οι σκέψεις μου δεν είναι να σώσουμε ο,τι προλάβουμε για να βγούμε παραλία το καλοκαίρι αλλά ανυπομονώ λίγο, αν καταφέρω να μπω και κανά χειρουργείο στο επόμενο τρίμηνο... ίσως να είμαι κοντά και στο τελευταίο μου στόχο(κοιλιακοι) αν φύγει όλο αυτό το περιττό δέρμα και λίπος, ακόμα κι έτσι να'ναι φυσικά θα είναι δύσκολο να διατηρηθεί μιας και θέλω να βάλω λίγα μυϊκά κιλά και δύναμη στο άνω μέρος του σώματος μου.

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
15/12 72,9 κιλά 
22/12 72,5 κιλά
29/12 73,3 κιλά 
05/01 73,2 κιλά

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
26/12/13 102.6 μετα το φαγοποτι
31/12/13 101.1 :thumbup:
06/01/14 99.9 και λιγο αργοτερα 99.6 :thumbup:
07/01/14 101.6 μετα απο υπερφαγικο  :Frown: 

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια επετευχθει, προσκαιρα! Παμε για διαρκεια τωρα! :thumbup:
:thumbup:

----------


## sarah1989

Απολογισμός εορτων? Γυρω στα +2,5 κιλα.
Σημερα πρωι λοιπον 65,5. Καλυτερα απο οσο πιστευα, δεδομενου οτι 15 μερες το παραεκανα (ειδικα αλκοολ σε "δυνατες" ποσοτητες και σχεδον καθημερινα).
Χθες ξεκινησα παλι προγραμμα.

----------


## baklavadaki

εδω απολογισμός , σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες που είμαι πολύ προσεχτική κ έχασα 200 ολόκληρα γραμμάρια..
Εχω τσατιστεί πολύ, σ αυτα τα κιλά που είμαι τώρα μένω και όταν τρωω αρκετά,τώρα και δεν τρωω πολύ και δεν χάνω , αισιχτιρ :P

----------


## baklavadaki

είμαι στο τσακ για υπερφαγικό σήμερα μετά από σχεδόν 3 βδομάδες

----------


## sweetOctober

oxiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii τι εγινε ρε παιδια επεσε υπερφαγικο επιθεση?  :Frown:  πως το καταφερνουμε πεφτει μια πεφτουν ολες  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## despoina89

κοριτσια υπομονη και πεισμα χρειαζομαστε!εγω εχω απογοητευτει γτ με τις γιορτες πρεπει να χω παρει ενα-δυο μπορει και 3 κιλακια,αν και δε νομιζω,αλλα δε θελω να ζυγιστω..σουιτ κρατα γερα!ειδεσ το 9 και αυτο ειναι μεγαλη νικη!ξεχνα το υπερφαγικο και μεχρι μεθαυριο θα εχεισ επανελθει!αλλωστε εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν προσεχεις χανεις πανευκολα!:smilegrin::smilegrin::starhit: :starhit:

----------


## sweetOctober

Δεσποινακι παει εφυγαν οι γιορτες, ελα να μπαινουμε σε ρυθμο!. Μακαρι να ειναι οπως τα λες, ας φυγει στον αγυριστο η υπερφαγια και θα δειξει.

Τα 3 σου κιλακια ειναι υγρα το πιθανοτερο μη σκας! Οπως ηρθαν θα φυγουν

----------


## sarah1989

baklavadaki, οπλισουμε με υπομονη! Ασε τα υπερφαγικα κατα μερους! Γιορτες ηταν. Οσο και να προσεχες ε, ολο και καποια "μοιραια' παρασπονδια θα εκανες.
"Αυριο ειναι μια καινουρια μερα" που ελεγε και η Σκαρλετ Ο' Χαρα.
Δεσποινα, 2-3 βδομαδες και τα κιλα των διακοπων θα ειναι μακρινος εφιαλτης.
Σουιτ, φροντισε να χαρεις τη νικη σου (το 9αρι) και ασε τα υπολοιπα κατα μερους  :Wink:

----------


## filipparas

9αράαααααααααακι!!! Και δεν έχουμε πάρτυ; Μια χαρά μόνιμο είναι, με κανένα υπερφαγικό δε βάζεις δύο κιλά, θέλει το χρόνο του απλά να ξαναδεις το 9αράκι κι ακόμα παρακάτω!

----------


## baklavadaki

τελικά έκανα μίνι υπερφαγικό αλλά το παρήγορο είναι ότι όσο έτρωγα σαν να ψιλοέτρωγα με το ζόρι, δεν μου άρεσε, αλλά έτρωγα από νεύρα, οπότε πιστεύω να μην επαναληφθεί.. !Από άυριο επιστροφή στα υγείινά..!

----------


## goldfish09

92 this week. αι να δουμε το 8 συντομα γιατι μου λειψε.

----------


## sweetOctober

αχου βρε μπακλαβαδακι μου, παλι καλα το ειχες μερικως υπο ελεγχο. Τωρα συνεχιζουμε ετσι? Πες οτι δεν εγινε. Να κοιμηθεις ηρεμα ευχομαι.

Φιλιππα με ανεβασες σε ευχαριστω, ναι θα το ξαναδω το 9, αλλα τωρα δεν ειναιαυτος ο στοχος, ειναι να παω στην προηγουμενη φαση της ζωης μου που ειχα ξεχασει τι θα πει υπερφαγια απο τις εβδομαδες που ειχα να ενδωσω. Μου εχει λειψει αυτο. Ξερω οτι οι καταστασεις στη ζωη μου δε βοηθανε, αλλα ξερω πως δε μπορω να περιμενω αλλο ποτε θα βοηθησουν οι καταστασεις. Ισως και να μη βοηθησουν ποτε! Αρα.. just do it.....

χρυσοψαρο με το καλο το 8! Εισαι τοσο κοντα κι εχεις κανει τοσο δρομο, θα ερθει ετσι απλα θα δεις!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλημέρα σας!!

7 ημέρες προσεγμένης διατροφής μετά τις ατασθαλίες των Χριστουγέννων -> -7 κιλά στη ζυγαριά (δηλαδή έχασα σχεδόν όλα όσα πήρα στις γιορτές)

1-2 μέρες πριν τα Χριστούγεννα : 116,3

2 Ιανουαρίου : 123,7

9 Ιανουαρίου : 116,7 !


Συνεχίζω δυναμικά! :smilegrin:
(φτου, μή με ματιάξω!!!)

----------


## eve30++

Μπράβο Ματζουράνα 
και εις κατώτερα!!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by eve30++_
> Μπράβο Ματζουράνα 
> και εις κατώτερα!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ!!! :smilegrin:

(Μ' άρεσε το "εις κατώτερα"!)

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
26/12/13 102.6 μετα το φαγοποτι
31/12/13 101.1 :thumbup:
06/01/14 99.9 και λιγο αργοτερα 99.6 
07/01/14 101.6 μετα απο υπερφαγικο αδιαθετη

στοχος να δω 9 με τη νεα χρονια επετευχθει, προσκαιρα! Παμε για διαρκεια τωρα! :thumbup:
στοχος τελη του μηνα κατω απο 98 κιλα.

14/1 ???
21/1 ??
28/1 ?

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλημέρα σας!

Θέτω εδώ έναν στόχο, που τον έχω πει να τον ακολουθήσω εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δεν τον τηρώ.

Θέλω να ζυγίζομαι 1 φορά την εβδομάδα!
ΔΕΝ θέλω να συνεχίσω να ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα, γιατί δεν με βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα. Δεν περιμένω από τη ζυγαριά να μου πει αν τρώω σωστά, αυτή είναι πολύ λανθασμένη σκέψη γιατί το βάρος μας μπορεί να αυξομειώνεται από άπειρους παράγοντες και όχι μόνο από το φαγητό.

Το αν τρώω μια μέρα σωστά, δόξα το Θεό, το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά. Απλά είμαι σαν τα παιδάκια τα ανυπόμονα και σκέφτομαι: "Αχ, να δούμε, να δούμε αν έχασα και σήμερα κάτι!"

Όταν έχω χάσει χαίρομαι, όμως όταν μένω στάσιμη ή παίρνω λίγο (πράγμα φυσιολογικό) δυσκολεύομαι λίγο, παρόλο που ξέρω ότι δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να με ανησυχεί.

Γι' αυτό λοιπόν, δεσμεύομαι εδώ (και ελπίζω να το τηρήσω) να ζυγίζομαι 1 φορά την εβδομάδα, όπως είναι το σωστότερο άλλωστε, και συγκεκριμένα η μέρα ζύγισης να είναι η Κυριακή, που είναι μια χαλαρή μέρα. Επίσης αυτό θα με κάνει να μην ξεφεύγω τα βράδια του Σαββάτου, που είμαι επιρρεπής στις ατασθαλίες.

----------


## sarah1989

Μαντζουρανα, κι εμενα τελικα κακο μου κανει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα παρα καλο.
Αφου το πηρες αποφαση με το καλο να το εφαρμοσεις και ειθε η ζυγαρια σου να δειχνει ολο και χαμηλοτερα νουμερα!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by sarah1989_
> Μαντζουρανα, κι εμενα τελικα κακο μου κανει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα παρα καλο.
> Αφου το πηρες αποφαση με το καλο να το εφαρμοσεις και ειθε η ζυγαρια σου να δειχνει ολο και χαμηλοτερα νουμερα!


Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!
Εύχομαι το ίδιο και σε σένα για χαμηλότερα νούμερα (αν και είσαι και μια χαρά κι έτσι κατά την γνώμη μου!  :Wink:  )! :thumbup:

----------


## chocolat134

παιδια οντως και για μενα το συχνο ζυγισμα είναι καταστροφικο! οι διακυμάνσεις είναι πολλες και μπορει να τα παω τελεια με τη διατροφή μου και να δω ότι δεν εχασα η ότι πηρα κιολας και μετα να φαω ολο το ψυγειο! όταν πηγαινα σε διαιτολογο μου ειχε απαγορευσει το ζυγισμα περαν από αυτό που μου εκανε η ιδια κάθε δυο η τρεις εβδομάδες! τωρα ειπα να ζυγιζομαι κάθε δεκα μερες αλλα και παλι σκέφτομαι μηπως να το κανω πιο αραια, γιατι το μυαλο μου ολο στη ζυγαρια είναι!!!!με το που ξυπναω...ψαχνω τη ζυγαρια ρε παιδι μου... λες και ψαχνω κάθε πρωι ένα λογο για να χαλαστω!!!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by chocolat134_
> παιδια οντως και για μενα το συχνο ζυγισμα είναι καταστροφικο! οι διακυμάνσεις είναι πολλες και μπορει να τα παω τελεια με τη διατροφή μου και να δω ότι δεν εχασα η ότι πηρα κιολας και μετα να φαω ολο το ψυγειο! όταν πηγαινα σε διαιτολογο μου ειχε απαγορευσει το ζυγισμα περαν από αυτό που μου εκανε η ιδια κάθε δυο η τρεις εβδομάδες! τωρα ειπα να ζυγιζομαι κάθε δεκα μερες αλλα και παλι σκέφτομαι μηπως να το κανω πιο αραια, γιατι το μυαλο μου ολο στη ζυγαρια είναι!!!!με το που ξυπναω...ψαχνω τη ζυγαρια ρε παιδι μου... λες και ψαχνω κάθε πρωι ένα λογο για να χαλαστω!!!



Συμφωνώ απολύτως απόλυτα με αυτά που λες! :smilegrin:

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> [Εύχομαι το ίδιο και σε σένα για χαμηλότερα νούμερα (αν και είσαι και μια χαρά κι έτσι κατά την γνώμη μου!  )! :thumbup:


Μαντζουρανα, βαλε +2 κιλα απο αυτα που λεει το τικερακι μου :P

----------


## baklavadaki

+1 κ εγω τη διατροφή μου όσες φορές την έχω χαλάσει γι αυτό τη χάλασα.. όχι γιατί λαχταράω φαγητό, απλά έτσι και δω πως δεν έχασα η πήρα κ από πάνω λέω 'αστο τώρα φάε τουλάχιστον , αφού δεν χάνεις που δεν χάνεις.." ουφφ!ας πετάξουμε τις ζυγαριές!
"

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by sarah1989_
> Μαντζουρανα, βαλε +2 κιλα απο αυτα που λεει το τικερακι μου :P


Και με +2 είναι μια χαρά τα κιλά σου!!
Για μένα είναι και 5 κιλά ΚΑΤΩ από τον στόχο μου!!





> _Originally posted by baklavadaki_
> +1 κ εγω τη διατροφή μου όσες φορές την έχω χαλάσει γι αυτό τη χάλασα.. όχι γιατί λαχταράω φαγητό, απλά έτσι και δω πως δεν έχασα η πήρα κ από πάνω λέω 'αστο τώρα φάε τουλάχιστον , αφού δεν χάνεις που δεν χάνεις.." ουφφ!ας πετάξουμε τις ζυγαριές!
> "


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο όμως!!!
Ας μην τις πετάξουμε, απλά να τις βάζουμε στο πατάρι και μια φορά την εβδομάδα να επιτρέπουμε στον εαυτό μας να τη βγάζει για λίγο! :smilegrin:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

Και που λέτε σήμερα πηγα διαιτολόγο (τελευταία φορά ήταν πριν τις γιορτές). Σκοπός ήταν να διατηρηθω στα 102 . Δεν το κατάφερα ... εχω χάσει 1 κιλό  :Big Grin:  άντε να φτάνω το 99 γιατί θέλω να θέσω χαμηλότερους στόχους  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarah1989

Μαντζουρανα, τι υψος εχεις?

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses_
> Και που λέτε σήμερα πηγα διαιτολόγο (τελευταία φορά ήταν πριν τις γιορτές). Σκοπός ήταν να διατηρηθω στα 102 . Δεν το κατάφερα ... εχω χάσει 1 κιλό  άντε να φτάνω το 99 γιατί θέλω να θέσω χαμηλότερους στόχους


Πω πω!!
Τώρα παρατήρησα το τίκερ σου!
Έχεις χάσει πάρα πολλά κιλά!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!
Μπράβο και για το καλό αποτέλεσμα από την περίοδο των γιορτών!
Εύχομαι να δω σύντομα τους αριθμούς που βλέπεις τώρα εσύ!





> _Originally posted by sarah1989_
> Μαντζουρανα, τι υψος εχεις?


Είμαι 1.64 .
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είμαι μέχρι 65 κιλά.
Αλλά 70 είναι μια χαρά! (Μη σου πω κι 80!!! :smilegrin: )
Εσύ τί ύψος έχεις;

----------


## sarah1989

1,68 και το χαμηλοτερο βαρος που εχω φτασει ειναι 62 κιλα (61, 9 για την ακριβεια :P ) και κατα γενικη ομολογια μου πηγαινε αυτο το βαρος. Θελω να φτασω 58 (η εστω 60) αν δω οτι δε μου παει, παιρνω 1-2 κιλακια. Το μονο ευκολο!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by sarah1989_
> 1,68 και το χαμηλοτερο βαρος που εχω φτασει ειναι 62 κιλα (61, 9 για την ακριβεια :P ) και κατα γενικη ομολογια μου πηγαινε αυτο το βαρος. Θελω να φτασω 58 (η εστω 60) αν δω οτι δε μου παει, παιρνω 1-2 κιλακια. Το μονο ευκολο!


Είσαι τέλεια!

Δεν ξέρω αν θες απλά να δεις το νούμερο σαν νούμερο,
πάντως αν θες να φαίνεσαι πιο αδύνατη, η λύση δεν είναι στα κιλά, αλλά στη γυμναστική.
Κάνε γυμναστική συστηματικά και τότε θα αντικατασταθεί το (απειροελάχιστο :smilegrin: ) λίπος που έχεις με μυες και έτσι μπορεί να έχεις ακόμα και τα ίδια κιλά, αλλά θα φαίνεσαι σαν να έχεις χάσει αρκετά!

----------


## sarah1989

περυσι, οντας στα ιδια κιλα, εκανα συστηματικα γυμναστικη. Αναγκαστηκα να σταματησω λογω ενος προβληματος υγειας και φετος που ειμαι οκ εχω πολυ περιεργο προγραμμα και δε βρισκω χρονο (1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα καταφερνω μονο κ παω για περπατημα). Ειμαι και λιγο περιεργη, θελω "βουρδουλα" για να αποδωσω (οποτε προγραμμα στο σπιτι αποκλειεται-θελω συγκεκριμενες ωρες και καποιον να με σπρωχνει). Τεσπα, το θεμα ειναι οτι και περυσι και φετος καμια αλλαγη στο σωμα μου. Τουλαχιστον οπως φαινεται στα ρουχα μου και στην κοιλιτσα μου που...ξεχυνεται ολο υπερηφανια! Ισως να εκανα κατι λαθος. Δεν ξερω...

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

Μαντζουρανα στο εύχομαι να φτάσεις πολύ σύντομα σε αυτα τα κιλά κι ακόμη παρακάτω! Έχεις κάνει κι εσυ αρκετό δρόμο ! Έχουμε βέβαια πορεία ακόμη μπροστά μας (τελικός στόχος μου είναι τα 69-70 κιλά) αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην το καταφέρουμε ! Γερά με τσαμπουκά  :Big Grin:  Ουρτ !

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by sarah1989_
> περυσι, οντας στα ιδια κιλα, εκανα συστηματικα γυμναστικη. Αναγκαστηκα να σταματησω λογω ενος προβληματος υγειας και φετος που ειμαι οκ εχω πολυ περιεργο προγραμμα και δε βρισκω χρονο (1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα καταφερνω μονο κ παω για περπατημα). Ειμαι και λιγο περιεργη, θελω "βουρδουλα" για να αποδωσω (οποτε προγραμμα στο σπιτι αποκλειεται-θελω συγκεκριμενες ωρες και καποιον να με σπρωχνει). Τεσπα, το θεμα ειναι οτι και περυσι και φετος καμια αλλαγη στο σωμα μου. Τουλαχιστον οπως φαινεται στα ρουχα μου και στην κοιλιτσα μου που...ξεχυνεται ολο υπερηφανια! Ισως να εκανα κατι λαθος. Δεν ξερω...


Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν έχω να σε συμβουλέψω κάτι!
Μόνο να σου ευχηθώ να ΣΕ δεις όπως επιθυμείς!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses_
> Μαντζουρανα στο εύχομαι να φτάσεις πολύ σύντομα σε αυτα τα κιλά κι ακόμη παρακάτω! Έχεις κάνει κι εσυ αρκετό δρόμο ! Έχουμε βέβαια πορεία ακόμη μπροστά μας (τελικός στόχος μου είναι τα 69-70 κιλά) αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην το καταφέρουμε ! Γερά με τσαμπουκά  Ουρτ !


Έτσι-έτσι!!! :thumbup:

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν έχω να σε συμβουλέψω κάτι!
> Μόνο να σου ευχηθώ να ΣΕ δεις όπως επιθυμείς!


Σε ευχαριστω και αντευχομαι!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο σου Μουφασακο! Φυσικα και θα φτασουμε τα 70, ε και 75 να ειναι μια χαρα!!!

----------


## noufaro_ed

Είχα δοκιμάσει να ζυγίζομαι μία φορά την εβδομάδα αλλά δεν με βοήθησε ιδιαίτερα, ίσως επειδή δεν δουλεύω και τις περισσότερες ώρες είμαι στο σπίτι, εκτός απο το περπάτημα που άρχισα μαζί με την διατροφή. Προτιμώ να ζυγίζομαι κάθε πρωί, έτσι παρακολουθώ καλύτερα το βάρος μου τι κάνω σωστά και τι όχι.

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπορεις να ζυγιζεσαι οποτε θελεις, αρκει να εχεις μια σταθερη ημερομηνια ζυγισματος για να εχεις μετρο συγκρισης. Πχ μπορει καθε μερα να ανεβοκατεβαινεις απο τα 120 στα 119 αλλα οταν θα εχεις εβδομαδιαιο να εισαι 118 (αληθινο βαρος) η 121 (κατακρατησεις). Ετσι ξερεις να κρινεις το εβδομαδιαιο σου αν ειναιαληθινο και δεν απογοητευεσαι.
Προσωπικα καθε μερα (μονο οταν τα παραταω δε ζυγιζομαι η οταν δεν εχω προλαβει/ξεχαστει).

----------


## filipparas

Άλλη μια σταθερή και χαλαρή εβδομάδα, όλα καλά!

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
15/12 72,9 κιλά 
22/12 72,5 κιλά
29/12 73,3 κιλά 
05/01 73,2 κιλά 
12/01 73,2 κιλά

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο σας παιδιά, έχετε κάνει όλοι εξαιρετική πορεία  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα!

06/10/13---> 80κιλα
13/10/13---> 79κιλα 
13/01/14--->85κιλα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Γιατί καλέ;; Ξεκίνα διατροφή και θα πέσουν γρήγορα  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
26/12/13 102.6 μετα το φαγοποτι
31/12/13 101.1
07/01/14 101.6 μετα απο υπερφαγικο αδιαθετη
*14/01/14 99.8* :starhit:
21/1 ??
28/1 ?

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 1,3 κατω , δηλαδη 99,7 :smilegrin: αλλάζω τικεράκι  :Stick Out Tongue:  σα να μου φαινεται οτι ξεκολλησα λίγο :smirk:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο! Να ζυγιζεσαι καθε βδομαδα ιδια ημερα, κανει καλο! Συγχαρητηρια για το 9!!!!!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

απ οτι βλέπω sweet October μαζί το είδαμε το 9αρι ! Συγχαρητήρια και σε σενα λοιπόν ! Αυτό κάνω , κάθε Πέμπτη ζυγίζομαι πρωί αφού έχω παέι τουαλέτα και πριν φάω ...

----------


## sweetOctober

μαζι μαζι! Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## sarah1989

Ξεκινώντας απο 65,5 μετά τις γιορτές-πριν απο 11 μέρες αν θυμέμαι καλα (περιπου 62,5 πριν τις γιορτες) η οχι και τοσο στα καλα της ζυγαρια με εδειξε σημερα το πρωι 63. Να την πιστεψω και να χαρώ ή να κρατήσω μια επιφύλαξη;

----------


## Scarllet_D

Να την πιστέψεις, οι κατακρατήσεις φεύγουν γρήγορα  :Wink:

----------


## sarah1989

To θεμα ειναι πως 15 μερες πραγματικα εσκασα στο φαγητο και το ποτο και τα μελομακαρονα (εφαγα πανω απο 20+ μελομακαρονα + αλλα γλυκακια). Χλωμο μου φαινεται να επεσα τοσο γρηγορα. Μακαρι βεβαια

----------


## baklavadaki

κ εγώ μετά το μπούκωμα μέσα σε 1 βδομάδα έφυγαν 2 κιλά , έχει δίκιο η σκαρλετ, οι κατακρατήσεις φέυγουν γρήγορα!!

----------


## sweetOctober

να την πιστεψεις! Η ζυγαρια παντα λεει την αληθεια, απλα να μην απογοητευτεις αν αυριο ανεβει, το πραγματικο σου βαρος συνηθως ειναι αυτο που σταθεροποιειται για 2-3 μερες. Τα αλλα ειναι αυξομειωσεις των υγρων. Μπορει πχ να γυμναστηκες λιγοτερο, να εφαγες καλυτερα, να κοιμηθηκες καλυτερα, να ενεργηθηκες καλυτερα. Τσουπ παρτην κατω την κατακρατηση χιχιιχιχι :starhit:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

114,8!

Είμαι χαρούμενη!

Δεν άντεξα να περιμένω μέχρι αύριο για ζύγισμα!

----------


## filipparas

Συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια, βλέπω πάτε ολες εξαιρετικά, 9αράκια βροχή, πάντα τέτοια!!! Vamos!!!

Ρία μου ξέρω πως δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα παρήγορο αλλά 5 κιλά σε 3-4 μήνες που ίσως να μη πρόσεχες ιδιαίτερα και ειχαν μέσα και γιορτές είναι ΟΚ. Σίγουρα μπορείς να τα διώξεις πιο γρήγορα απ'ότι τα πήρες...

Στα δικά μου, κοντέυω για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου τους δύο μήνες χωρίς αυξομείωση στο βάρος μου. Αυτή την εβδομάδα στα πιο χαμηλά μου σχεδόν. Σα κάτι ν'αλλάζει... ας μη το γκαντεμιάσω περισσότερο...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
05/01 73,2 κιλά 
12/01 73,2 κιλά 
19/01 72,6 κιλά

----------


## sweetOctober

να εισαι καλα Φιλιππα, εμενα μου κανει τσαλιμια η ζυγαρια και δειχνει 100.1, εκανα ομως κι γω τις παρασπονδιες μου (φαγητο απεξω και βραδυ χιχιχ). Σημερα ολο εξω τρωω αλλα δε με πειραζει πια, η ζωη ειναι για να τη ζησουμε. Δε λεω να μη προσεχουμε αλλα ολα με μετρο!.

Εσυ πας σουπερ φανταστικα, εισαι αξιοζηλευτος και μεγαλο κινητρο! Να εισαι καλα και να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου, οχι για τους αλλους, για παρτυ σου. Δεν ειναι πολυ ομορφο να εισαι ΚΑΙ αδυνατος? (εκτος απο υγιης ομορφος εξυπνος και ολα τα υπολοιπα που ειμαι σιγουρη πως εισαι!  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα! Χαίρομαι που τα πάτε όλοι σούπερ!!!!:smilegrin:
άντε και στα δικά μας!

06/10/13---> 80κιλα
13/10/13---> 79κιλα 
13/01/14--->85κιλα
23/01/14--->83,5 κιλά

Φίλιππε :yes: έχεις δίκιο... σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

Τα δικα μου νέα σήμερα είναι κακα. Η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 101.4  :Frown:  Διατροφικα δεν δικαιολογείται να είμαι τόσο πάνω γιατί εκτός από μικρές παρασπονδίες που έκανα τηρουσα το πρόγραμμα ακριβώς  :Frown:  . Νερό βέβαια αυτόν τον καιρό πίνω ελάχιστο ακόμη και στο γυμναστήριο που παω . Ξεκίνησα και γυμναστήριο αυτή τη βδομάδα που μπορεί να συμβάλλει και αυτό στην αύξηση. Περίοδο περιμένω σε περίπου 2 βδομαδες . Ξέρω ότι πιθανότατα η άνοδος οφείλεται σε κατακράτηση αλλά είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένη . Το τικερακι δεν θέλω να το αλλάξω .

----------


## baklavadaki

moufasa συμβαίνουν αυτα.. το παν είναι τώρα να μη σε πάρει απο κάτω και αρχίσεις και τρώς παραπάνω!
Σιγουρα συμβάλει σ αυτό το γυμναστήριο!Αλλά εφόσον είσαι οκ στη διατροφή σου απλά συνέχισε κ θα δεις οτι το επόμενο ζύγισμα θα είναι καλύτερο!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

baklavadaki αυτό είναι πρώτο μου μέλημα τώρα , να μην με πάρει από κάτω και αρχίσω να τρώω . Αν και πιστευα πως το χα ξεπεράσει αυτο το στάδιο η πρώτη σκέψη με το που ειδα το ζυγισμα ηταν σήμερα να χαλαρώσω και να μαζευτώ από αύριο . Αμ που δεν ! Αλλά ναι , η αλήθεια είναι οτι αυτό το κόλλημα που έχω εδώ και καιρό με έχει κουράσει αρκετά . Θέλω τόσο πολύ να ξεκολλήσω γαμώτο  :Frown:  !

----------


## sarah1989

moufasa, υπομονη και βαθιες ανασες! Μην κανεις σπασμωδικες κινησεις! Μονο σε καλο δε θα σου βγει.
Χαλαρωσε, συνεχισε κανονικα και δωσε λιγο ακομη περιθωριο στον εαυτο σου να ξεκολλησει!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

τελικά αποφάσισα να το αλλάξω το τικεράκι προς τα πάνω . Με το να μη βλέπω τα χάλια μου δεν αλλάζει κάτι έτσι κι αλλιώς

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Λοιπόν, θα πω την αμαρτία μου:
ζυγίστηκα και χθες και προχθές.

Και δεν έχω χάσει τίποτα.
Και απογοητεύτηκα.

Και σήμερα όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι τα γλυκά.

Και έφαγα πολύ μεσημεριανό, από αντίδραση.

Και με πιάνουν αρνητικές σκέψεις ότι μπορεί να μην τα καταφέρω.

:sniff:

Πρέπει να μην το βάζω κάτω,
να έχω υπομονή,
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΗ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ!!!

----------


## sarah1989

ηρεμια! γι αυτο εγω οταν το πρωι με πιανει μανια να ζυγιστω, φροντιζω και τρωω το πρωινο μου αμεσως η/και πινω ενα ποτηρι νερο ωστε να ξερω οτι ακομα και να ζυγιστω θα ειναι πλασματικο το νουμερο της ζυγαριας

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by sarah1989_
> ηρεμια! γι αυτο εγω οταν το πρωι με πιανει μανια να ζυγιστω, φροντιζω και τρωω το πρωινο μου αμεσως η/και πινω ενα ποτηρι νερο ωστε να ξερω οτι ακομα και να ζυγιστω θα ειναι πλασματικο το νουμερο της ζυγαριας


Καλή συμβουλή! :thumbup:
Θα προσπαθήσω να την εφαρμόσω...
...
...
ΑΦΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΞΩ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΤΗ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ!!!

:smilegrin:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Λοιπόν, θα πω την αμαρτία μου:
> ζυγίστηκα και χθες και προχθές.
> 
> Και δεν έχω χάσει τίποτα.
> Και απογοητεύτηκα.
> 
> Και σήμερα όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι τα γλυκά.
> 
> ...


oxι , δεν πρέπει να πετάξεις την ζυγαριά . Η ζυγαριά είναι εργαλείο και μας βοηθάει να βλέπουμε την εξέλιξη της προσπάθειάς μας. Πρέπει απλώς να μην το βάζεις κάτω και να έχεις υπομονή όπως είπες. Απειρη υπομονή ! Εγώ αυτό που κάνω για να μην βλέπω συνέχεια την ζυγαριά μπροστά μου και μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ζυγιστώ είναι οτι την κρύβω στο πάνω μέρος της ντουλάπας όλη τη βδομάδα και την βγάζω μόνο οταν είναι να ζυγιστώ . Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα πιάνει αυτό ...

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses_
> 
> oxι , δεν πρέπει να πετάξεις την ζυγαριά . Η ζυγαριά είναι εργαλείο και μας βοηθάει να βλέπουμε την εξέλιξη της προσπάθειάς μας. Πρέπει απλώς να μην το βάζεις κάτω και να έχεις υπομονή όπως είπες. Απειρη υπομονή ! Εγώ αυτό που κάνω για να μην βλέπω συνέχεια την ζυγαριά μπροστά μου και μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ζυγιστώ είναι οτι την κρύβω στο πάνω μέρος της ντουλάπας όλη τη βδομάδα και την βγάζω μόνο οταν είναι να ζυγιστώ . Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα πιάνει αυτό ...


Μόλις το έκανα!
Την έβαλα σ' ένα πατάρι (να χρειαστώ να κουβαλήσω και σκάλα για να τη φτάσω ώστε να βαρεθώ να την πάρω!!) :smilegrin:

Ας ελπίσουμε η συμβουλή σου να πιάσει! :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

Γεια σας, δε θυμαμαι ποτε ειχα εβδομαδιαιο αλλα βαλτε το σημερινο ζυγισμα, δεν αντεξα και ζυγιστηκα, 97.8 κιλακια :roll: Τα βραδυα δεν τρωω δε προλαβαινω. Αλλιως θα πρεπει να τρωω 3 το βραδυ και δε λεει. Ετσι παχυνα...

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

μπραβο sweetOctober  :Smile:  άντε να δω και γω χαϊρι σιγά σιγά !

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses_
> 
> oxι , δεν πρέπει να πετάξεις την ζυγαριά . Η ζυγαριά είναι εργαλείο και μας βοηθάει να βλέπουμε την εξέλιξη της προσπάθειάς μας. Πρέπει απλώς να μην το βάζεις κάτω και να έχεις υπομονή όπως είπες. Απειρη υπομονή ! Εγώ αυτό που κάνω για να μην βλέπω συνέχεια την ζυγαριά μπροστά μου και μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ζυγιστώ είναι οτι την κρύβω στο πάνω μέρος της ντουλάπας όλη τη βδομάδα και την βγάζω μόνο οταν είναι να ζυγιστώ . Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα πιάνει αυτό ...
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγω λέω να καθιερώσω το εβδομαδιαίο μου κάθε Κυριακή  :Big Grin:  Μετά απο ένα μικρό κόλλημα που είχα για μια βδομάδα+, σήμερα με έδειξε μειο ένα ακόμη κιλάκι  :Smile:  106,100 κυρίες και κύριοι και αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να βλέπω το 9 απο μακρύα και να χοροπηδάω μόνη μου μπροστά απο την ζυγαριά  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σουιτ τι βλέπω;;; Μπράβο!!! Αστέρι μιλάμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Εγω λέω να καθιερώσω το εβδομαδιαίο μου κάθε Κυριακή  Μετά απο ένα μικρό κόλλημα που είχα για μια βδομάδα+, σήμερα με έδειξε μειο ένα ακόμη κιλάκι  106,100 κυρίες και κύριοι και αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να βλέπω το 9 απο μακρύα και να χοροπηδάω μόνη μου μπροστά απο την ζυγαριά



Αντε! με το καλο να ερθει συντομα!!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Να 'σαι καλά  :Big Grin:

----------


## filipparas

Καλή εβδομάδα, ευπειθώς αναφέρω σταθερότητα!

Εξαιρετική αρχή Ρία, η sweet μας πήρε φόρα, Scarlett αναμενόμενα καλά! Moufasa και τα κολλήματα στο πρόγραμμα είναι, μη σε πασχολεί εφόσον είσαι εντάξει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
05/01 73,2 κιλά 
12/01 73,2 κιλά 
19/01 72,6 κιλά 
26/01 72,4 κιλά

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συγχαρητήρια Φιλιπάρα  :Smile:

----------


## mitsimou

Ζυγίστηκα προχτες στον διαιτολόγο 84,200 η δικιά με έδειξε 82 προτιμώ την δικιά μου!!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

σημερινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 100,7. 700 γραμμάρια κάτω από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα . Τη Δευτέρα περιμένω περίοδο και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα έχει ξεκινήσει μια σχετική κατακράτηση. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι νιώθω ικανοποιημένη παρ όλα αυτά . Έχω να δω καινούριο νούμερο πολύ καιρό και έχω συνηθίσει πλέον οτι χάνω 0,7 τη μια βδομάδα , βάζω 1,5 την επόμενη  :Frown:  Θέλω ρε γαμώτο να φτάσω το ρημάδι το 99 , να μείνω εκεί , και μετά να φτάσω το 96 κλπ κλπ ! Θέλω να κατέβω κι άλλο επιτέλους !

----------


## Scarllet_D

Βρε συ αφου εισαι αδιάθετη! Εγώ όταν περιμένω έχω κατακρατησεις μέχρι και 2 κιλά! Κάτσε να φυγει η περιοδος και μετα βλέπεις. Μπορεί ήδη να είσαι 99 και απλά να σε παραπλανούν τα υγρά  :Wink:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

Περιμένω τη Δευτέρα να αδιαθετήσω δεν είμαι ακόμη (που σημαίνει οτι και το επόμενο ζύγισμα την επόμενη Πέμπτη μάλλον θα επηρρεάζεται) . Απ τη μια χαίρομαι και καταλαβαίνω οτι ειναι καλό το ότι έχασα έστω και λίγο αυτές τις μέρες αλλά απ την άλλη έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ να βλέπω τα ίδια και τα ίδια νούμερα τους τελευταιους 2-3 μήνες που δεν μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση ...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ρε εχεις χάσει ΤΟΣΑ κιλά, είναι αναμενόμενο ένα μικρό κολληματάκι  :Smile:

----------


## baklavadaki

θα κατέβει!!Μετά από περίοδο μπορεί να δεις και 2 κιλά κάτω!!
Μην το βάζεις κάτω, συνέχισε!!
Συνήθως μετά από κόλλημα στη ζυγαριά μετά φεύγουν μαζεμένα!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Στα ίδια με την προηγουμενη, και δεν ξερω αν φταίει η περιοδος ή αν απλά κολλησε :P Oh well, θα δείξει!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

τελικά ζυγιστηκα σήμερα αν και είχα περίοδο . Είμαι ένα κιλό πάνω . oh well , αναμενόμενο ... την άλλη πέμπτη πάλι ...

----------


## Scarllet_D

104,600

----------


## sarah1989

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> 104,600


Αντε, καλη καταβαση!!!!!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

μπραβο σκαρλετ ! Εγώ σύμφωνα με την ζυγαριά μου σε χθεσινό ζύγισμα (μόλις έχω τελειώσει από περίοδο) έχω πιάσει τον στόχο μου . Περιμένω όμως το επίσημο της Πέμπτης για σίγουρα .  :Wink:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Άντε με το καλό  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα! 

06/10/13---> 80κιλα
13/10/13---> 79κιλα 
13/01/14--->85κιλα
23/01/14--->83,5 κιλά
12/02/14--->82 κιλά

----------


## filipparas

Εύγε Ρία!!! Καλή συνέχεια!

Εδω πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται, προσπαθώ να βάλω κανά μυϊκό κιλό, μέχρι και καθημερινό γλυκάκι(κρεμούλα) έβαλα στη διατροφή μου και συνεχίζω να χάνω βάρος  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

To BMI μου είναι πλέον στο 22.5 και πραγματικά είμαι στο απόλυτα κατώτατο όριο που θα ήθελα να φτάσω. Τεσπά, φαντάζομαι θα βρω το τρόπο να σταματήσω να φοβάμαι να φάω λίγο παραπάνω από φαγητό που πρέπει... αλλιώς ξέρω γω, σκέφτομαι κανά συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης μη δω κανά 6άρι και γελάει το σύμπαν...

7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
05/01 73,2 κιλά 
19/01 72,6 κιλά 
26/01 72,4 κιλά 
16/02 71,5 κιλά

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κοίτα αντί να πάρεις συμπλήρωμα θα σου πρότεινα να αυξήσεις λιγάκι τις πρωτεϊνες σου στο φαγητό όμως. Ίσως κανένα έξτρα αυγό, λίγο παραπάνω κρέας, ξέρεις υγιεινά και θρεπτικά πράγματα  :Smile:  

103,800 εγώ σήμερα.

----------


## sweetOctober

καλημερα παιδια!!! Βλεπω τα πηγαινετε τελεια!!! Επεστρεψα κι γω, αυριο εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα κι αρχζω. ελπιζω να μην ειμαι πολυ πανω απο 100, σκαρλετ με εχεις φτασει!!! Ξεστρατισα με τη βαφτιση αλλα ελπιζω να επανελθω συντομα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Έχω κάμποσα ακόμα για να σε φτάσω  :Smile:  Κι εξάλλου μην συγκρίνουμε καταστάσεις, εγώ έχω ένα ΤΡΕΛΟ βοήθημα. Εσύ είμαι σίγουρη πως θα εισαι μια χαρά ^_^ Έχεις αλλάξει νοοτροπία κι αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικό  :Smile:  Και σιγα, και πανω απο 100 να εισαι τι έγινε;; Θα ξαναπέσεις στο πι και φι! Καλή επιτυχία!!! Περιμένουμε τα νέα σου, και να σας ζήσει ο μικρός  :Smile:

----------


## sweetOctober

Να εισαι καλα σκαρλετακι οπως παντα μεψυχωτικη!!! Ναι μωρε σιγα δε μασαω, δε πα ναμαι κι 110. Θα τα χασω. Υγρα θα ειναι τα περισσοτερα ελπιζω. Ενδιαμεσα ειχα ζυγιστει αρκετες φορες αλλα δε θυμαμαι ποτε και ποσο. Ομως μικρη σημασια εχει. Υπερφαγικα δεν εχω κανει, καποιες φορες εφαγα βλακωδως πολυ, πχ τηγανιτα και μετα γλυκα (πολλα λιπη μαζι) κι ενιωσα το στομαχι μου σκτα. Ετσι δεν ξαναξεφυγα πολυ. Ενα πρωι ειχα φαει απεξω μια τυροπιτα και ηταν μαπα, ετσι το πρωι αν δεν εχω κατι σπιτικο μαζι δεν τρωω τιποτα.
Τωρα μου εχει καρφωθει στο μυαλο για 3 μηνες να μπω σε αυστηρο προγραμμα, ο,τι κανω τωρα ειναι, μετα καλοκαιρι, ζεστες, τελεια φρουτα, δεν ειναι εποχη για διαιτα για μενα... Και δεν μπορω αλλο να με σηκωνω, εχω κουραστειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιι θελω να ειμαι αερινη, να πεταααααααααααω!!!!!!! Εχει σφιξει η δουλεια με τον τουρισμο και ελπιζω να ξεχνιεμαι και να σφιξω και το στομαχι :bouncy:
Αυτα ηταν πανω κατω αυτα που σκεφτομαι. 
Εβαλα λοιπον στοχο στο μυαλο μου για 3 μηνες απο τωρα να "σφιχτω" καπως, κι ο,τι γινει βρε αδερφε! Δε θα σκασουμε κιολα. Κι αν μου κατσει και χασω καμμια δεκαρια κιλα δε θα πω οχι! Επισης σκεφτηκα για να μη σταματαω τη διαιτα, οταν δεν εχω χρονο να μετρησω θερμιδες να μη σταματαω. Να τρωω οτι ειναι να φαω και την επομενη νεα προσπαθεια. Στοχος μου δηλ ειναι να μη τα ξαναπαρατησω για 3 μηνες! Πως σου φαινονται αυτα?

----------


## mitsimou

81 ζυγίστηκα προχτες
αλλά δυο μέρες εχω ψιλοξεφύγει!!!
δεν θα ανέβω κανα δυο μέρες!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

ανεβηκα αν και φαγωμενη!! Ευτυχως 100.4! Παλι καλα! :bouncing:

----------


## sweetOctober

12/10/13 106.5
29/10/13 103.4
05/11/13 102.4
12/11/13 103.6 αδιαθετη
19/11/13 103.5 υπερφαγιες
29/11/13 103.3 κι αρχισα διατροφη
07/12/13 102.3 με κατακρατησεις
17/12/13 102.2 με κατακρατησεις και παλι
26/12/13 102.6 μετα το φαγοποτι
31/12/13 101.1
07/01/14 101.6 μετα απο υπερφαγικο αδιαθετη
14/01/14 99.8 :starhit:
16/02/14 100.4 μετα απο διαλειμμα

ενδιαμεσα ειχα σιγουρεψει τα 98,,,,,,δε πειραζει θα τα ξαναδω!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εννοείται πως θα τα ξαναδείς!!! Και οι στόχοι σου μου φαίνονται πολύ λειτουργικοί  :Smile:  Αντε με το καλό!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

για να δουμε! Επεσε καπως, βρηκα ενα διαιτολογιο πριν γινω χορτοφαγος που ημουν 96.8 κιλα................................πριν το καλοκαιρι που περασε. Στη ζυγαρια τουδιαιτολογου!!!

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα! 

06/10/13---> 80κιλα
13/10/13---> 79κιλα 
13/01/14--->85κιλα
23/01/14--->83,5 κιλά
12/02/14--->82 κιλά 
18/02/14--->81 κιλά

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

καλησπέρα ! Το κόλλημα καλά κρατεί . Πηγα διαιτολόγο σήμερα και με έδειξε ακριβώς στα ίδια , 101. Πάει τώρα σχεδόν απ το καλοκαίρι που βλέπω τα ίδια και τα ίδια νούμερα . Ολως περιέργως βέβαια και η υπομονή καλά κρατεί . Στην αρχή στενοχοριομουν , τσαντιζομουν ... τώρα με έχει πιάσει πλέον μια περίεργη αναισθησία σχετικά με το θέμα . Κάθε φορά τρώω πόρτα και απλώς συνεχίζω τη διατροφή και τη γυμναστική όπως πριν . Μέχρι πότε δεν ξέρω ...  :Frown:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μην απογοητεύεσαι. Είσαι σε φάση plateau κι ο οργανισμός σου προσπαθεί να σταθεροποιηθεί σε αυτά τα κιλά. Ένα κολπάκι που καμιά φορά βοηθά, είναι να φας 1 ΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ελεύθερα ή αν δεν θες να βγεις και τόσο εκτός προγράμματος, φάε κάτι επιπλέον και κομματάκι απαγορευμένο . Από την επομένη επανέρχεσαι στην διατροφή που ακολουθείς. Το να φας μια μέρα δίνει στον οργανισμό το απαραίτητο καύσιμο ώστε να πάρει μπροστά!
 :Wink:

----------


## baklavadaki

+1 στη Μαρία. βοηθάει όντως να 'ξεφύγεις' ελαφρώς για μια μέρα, τουλάχιστον σε μένα έτσι έφευγε το κόλλημα..
απλά συνέχισε, στην τελική τρως σωστά και αυτό κάνει καλό στον οργανισμό και στην υγεία μας , δεν είναι μόνο τα κιλά..

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ισχύει, ή αυτό ή αυξησε την αερόβια  :Smile:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

μέσα στην εβδομάδα εχω πάντα 1 μέρα που ξεφεύγω . Τυπικά απ το διαιτολόγιο βασικα ένα γεύμα μου επιτρέπεται μόνο αλλά συνήθως τελικά όλη εκείνη τη μέρα ξεφεύγω  :Stick Out Tongue:  Οπότε το εχω αυτό . Από γυμναστική προσπαθώ να κάνω τουλάχιστον μια ώρα τη μέρα κάτι σε αεροβια , απλώς τώρα εχω γυρίσει στο πατρικό για κάποιες μέρες , αλλά και πάλι βγαίνω κάθε μέρα και κάνω τουλάχιστον μια ώρα περπάτημα . Όταν γυρίσω εκεί που σπουδαζω θα συνεχίσω κανονικά γυμναστήριο μια ώρα κάθε μέρα . Παω ταε μπο , αεροβικη και θα δοκιμάσω και kick boxing . Τώρα που φτιάχνει ο καιρός θα παίρνω και το ποδήλατο για τη σχολή , που σημαίνει περίπου μια ώρα πηγαινέλα καθημερινά . Με τη διαιτολόγο συμφωνήσαμε να αρχίσω να σημειώνω ο,τι τρώω και να της τα στέλνω κάθε βδομάδα να δούμε πόσο ακόμη μπορεί να μαζευτεί το πρόγραμμα . Πραγματικά εχω πεισμώσει με τη φάση ! Επίσης κανονισα να επισκεφτώ και ενδοκρινολογο γιατί είχα κάνει πρόσφατα εξετάσεις θυρεοειδούς και μια τιμή βγήκε λίγο τσιμπημενη . Ακόμη θα παω και στο γυναικολόγο για να δω τι γίνεται με τις πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες. Πριν δύο χρόνια πάνω που ξεκινούσα να χανω κιλά τις είχα ξανατσεκαρει και μου χε πει ότι είχα μεν πολυκυστικες αλλά σε μικρό βαθμό , τόσο που θα ήταν πιθανό χάνοντας αρκετό βάρος να εξαφανιστούν. Ουφ! Δεν ξέρω! Θέλω να αποκλείσω η να αντιμετωπίσω καθε τι οργανικό που μπορεί να με μπλοκάρει απ το να χανω βάρος . Και θέλω ΕΠΙΤΈΛΟΥΣ να ξεκολησω ! Ουφ! Σόρι για το λογιδριο αλλά έτσι έχουν τα πραματα.

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Ισχύει, ή αυτό ή αυξησε την αερόβια 
> 
> 
> ...


Τι να σου πω φίλε Τασο , δεν ξέρω . Η αλήθεια είναι όμως ότι από τότε που έκανα εξετάσεις θυρεοειδούς και βγήκε η ΤSH αυξημένη μου χουν μπει ψύλλοι στα αυτιά για υποθυρεοειδισμο . Πράγμα που θα μπορούσε να εξηγεί πολλά καθ ότι απ όσο ξέρω μπορεί να κάνει τον μεταβολισμό να σέρνεται ! Μπορεί να φανει κάπως αυτό που θα πω αλλά τουλάχιστον αν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο θα υπάρχει σίγουρα και τρόπος να το ρυθμισω και να το ελεγχω έτσι ωστε να συνεχίσω την πορεία μου ! Εκλεισα ραντεβού με ενδοκρινολογο για Πέμπτη .

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

η διαιτολόγος ναι έχει απορισει αλλά δεν με βλέπει και συχνά επειδή λείπω λόγω σπουδών . Περισσότερο ζυγιζομαι κάθε εβδομάδα και την ενημερώνω και μιλάμε μέσω τηλεφώνων μέιλ κλπ και μου δίνει προγράμματα . Ωστόσο την εξέταση θυρεοειδούς δεν μου την πρότεινε αυτή αλλά καρδιολόγος πριν κανα μήνα που πηγα εσπευσμένα στο νοσοκομείο με συμπτώματα κρίσης πανικου . Οργανικά τότε δεν μου βρήκαν κάτι οπότε είπαν κρίσεις πανικου , να χαλαρώσω και να κοιτάξω τον θηρεοειδη ...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τάσο νομίζω πως αν είναι θέμα μεταβολισμου απλά χρειάζεται ένα μπουστάρισμα με λίγο παραπάνω άσκηση για λίγο καιρό. Τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είχε πει η διαιτολόγος που πήγαινα παλιά. Τωρα όρκο δεν παίρνω :P 

Μουφάσα ελπίζω οι εξετάσεις σου να είναι οκ, γιατι ο θυρωειδής είναι λίγο π*****ς. Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## sarah1989

Με μεγαλο δισταγμο ανεβηκα σημερα το πρωι στη ζυγαρια. 63 κιλα με τα ρουχα (φουτερ-φορμα)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Είναι και αβριά ρούχα αυτά  :Smile:  Δοκίμασε να ανέβεις και χωρίς αυτά ^_^

----------


## sarah1989

Αντε να ειναι μισο κιλο. Παραπανω δεν ειναι με τπτ.

Και το παιρνω και επισημα αποφαση: ο οργανισμος μου και κυριως το μυαλο μου δεν αντεχουν να κατεβουν κατω απο τα 62 κιλα. Καημο το εχω να δω για μια φορα στη ζωη μου το 5 στη ζυγαρια ή εστω ενα ολοστρογγυλο 60

----------


## baklavadaki

καλε περίμενε λίγο!Σέ ένα μήνα θα το χεις δει!

----------


## sweetOctober

Γεια σας παιδια, με σωστο μετρημα θερμιδων συντηρησης πια αναθεωρω τον στοχο μου και σφιγγω τα λουρια (την ειχα πατησει ασχημα, θα δειτε σε αλλο θεμα....)

22/2 100.0 κιλα
01/3 
08/3 
15/3
22/3
29/3
05/4
12/4
19/4
26/4
03/5
10/5
17/5 90 κιλά (στόχος)

----------


## filipparas

Καλημέρα! Μπράβο τουρμπο-Ρία! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και όλες

Απίθανο οτι έχασα και αυτή την εβδομάδα, το απόλυτο μίνιμουμ αλλά έχασα. Και έφαγα πολύ παιδιά, και φαΐ και ποτό και γλυκά και junk και Τσικνοπέμπτη... Είχα βέβαια και μια μετακόμιση που ασχολιόμουν συνέχεια κάθε μέρα μετά τη δουλειά μέχρι αργά το βράδυ κουβαλήματα, πακεταρίσματα, ξεπακεταρίσματα, καθαρίσματα που με εξάντλησε σωματικά, τι να πω... 

Να χρειαστεί να αρχίσω να ξαναμετράω θερμίδες για να βάλω κανά κιλό; Θα το ζήσω κι αυτό; Τεσπά...

Από κει και πέρα, πάει και ο κουτσοφλέβαρος και κλείνω 3 μήνες συντήρηση. Αν και λόγω καταστάσεων έχω αμελήσει λίγο τη γυμναστική μου, οι κοιλιακοί κάνουν δειλά δειλά την εμφάνιση τους(επιμένει βέβαια, και πλέον δε νομίζω να φύγει ποτέ, το σιχαμένο σωσίβιο δεξιά και αριστερά) και θεωρώ πως το μόνο που μένει για να φτάσω πια στο τελικό στόχο είναι η κοιλιοπλαστική αν και όποτε βρώ χρόνο και χρήμα να τη κάνω. Ό,τι ήταν να κάνω εγώ το έχω κάνει σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό πια. :bouncing::bouncing:

Να ασχοληθώ κάποια στιγμή να δω τι γίνεται και με το λίπος μου, το 14% θεωρώ πως έχει κατακτηθεί από αυτό που βλέπω στο καθρέφτη.


7/7 93.8 κιλά
4/8 88,8 κιλά 
8/9 82,7 κιλά 
6/10 77,6 κιλά 
03/11 76.5 κιλά 
01/12 73,1 κιλά 
05/01 73,2 κιλά 
26/01 72,4 κιλά 
16/02 71,5 κιλά
23/02 71,4 κιλά

Καλή εβδομάδα να'χουμε!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο Φιλλιπάρα  :Smile:  ΕΛπίζω να μην χρειαστει να ξαναρχίσεις θερμιδομέτρηση για να βάλεις κιλά....:P 
Όσο για την κοιλιοπλαστικη, αν την κάνεις πες μας τις εμπειρίες σου μετά, γιάτι νομιζω πως πολλοί θα την χρειαστούμε εδώ μέσα, αλλά όλοι την φοβόμαστε :P 

Εγώ σήμερα 102,600 (χάνω λιγάκι με ρυθμούς χελώνας τελευταία αλλά υποθέτω πως είναι κάποιο ψευτοκόλλημα οπότε δεν πτοούμαι  :Big Grin:  )

Καλημέρες  :Smile:

----------


## myrtali

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω στο φόρουμ, αν και μπαίνω και σας διαβάζω τακτικά. Πέρυσι τον Απρίλη ξεκίνησα ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής και γυμναστικής και έχασα σε 4 μήνες 16 κιλά και από τα 125 κατέβηκα στα 109. Το φθινόπωρο με αφορμή ένα τραυματισμό σταμάτησα το γυμναστήριο και ξαναγύρισα στην ακατάσχετη ...γλυκοφαγία και φυσικά πήρα πίσω τα περισσότερα κιλά. Πήγα πρόσφατα σε μια εξαιρετική διαιτολόγο, την μοναδική που εμπιστεύομαι ανάμεσα στους πάμπολους άσχετους που γνώρισα, και μου έδωσε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής το οποίο όμως δεν έχω τηρήσει. Θα το αρχίσω πιστά από σήμερα και για να είμαι υπόλογη σε κάποιον θα καταγράφω εδώ τους καρπούς των κόπων μου :P

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν!
23/2/2014 120.5 κιλά
Στόχος ως το Πάσχα τα 112 (8 βδομάδες 8 κιλά)

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους!!:grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλη επιτυχία!!

----------


## myrtali

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## archvoice

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 
Είχα δει αυτό το forum και πέρσι αλλά δεν έγραψα. Τώρα όμως ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω.
Είμαι 25 χρονών και έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες να χάσω κιλά... έχω επισκεφθεί από τα 16, κάπου στους 3 διαιτολόγους, έχω κάνει τεστ δυσανεξίας κλπ :P Πάντα έχανα κάπου στα 15 κιλά... αλλά τα παρατούσα και ξαναγύριζα πίσω στα αρχικά και έβαζα και παραπάνω (κλασικό φαινόμενο) . Τώρα που ξεκινώ από τα 105 θέλω να το μοιραστώ και να με δοκιμάσω και εδώ. Καλώς σας βρήκα.... εύχομαι να πάει καλά για όλους και να θα θελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας διατροφικές συνήθειες και tips για αυτοέλεγχο :smilegrin:

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο Φιλιππα! Καλωσηρθες Arch και καλη δυναμη Myrtali!

----------


## archvoice

Να'σαι καλά sweetOctober! :thumbup:

----------


## sweetOctober

α εχουμε και το Πασχα, ποτε ειναι Πασχα βρε παιδια? Μυρταλι ειδα που λες στον στοχο σου σε 8 εβδομαδες?

----------


## myrtali

Ναι, το Πάσχα είναι σε 8 εβδομάδες, στις 20 Απριλίου

----------


## sweetOctober

28/2 101.3 κιλά
07/3
14/3
21/3
28/3
04/4
11/4
18/4
25/4
02/5
09/5
16/5
23/5
30/5
06/6
13/6 90 κιλά!!!! (στόχος και θα γίνει!)

----------


## archvoice

μα καλά και το 0,3 το πιασες ακριβώς??? εμένα αυτή η βδομάδα δεν πάει καλά.... το γιορτινό κλίμα της Ξάνθης με έχει παρασύρει....

----------


## Scarllet_D

101,800 αλλά είμαι αδιάθετη. Καλημέρα!

----------


## ria_ed

καλησπέρα! καλό μηνα σε όλους και καλη Αποκριά!!!! 

06/10/13---> 80κιλα
13/10/13---> 79κιλα 
13/01/14--->85κιλα
23/01/14--->83,5 κιλά
12/02/14--->82 κιλά 
18/02/14--->81 κιλά 
01/03/14--->80 κιλά (και εγκυος!!!)

οπότε ο σκοπός μου είναι να γεννήσω χωρίς να πάρω πλέον  :Smile:

----------


## smart

Συγχαρητηριααααααααααα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Smile: )))))))))))))

----------


## eve30++

Τι υπέροχο νέο!!!!!!!!

Συγχαρητηρια Ρία, με το καλό να πάνε όλα τέλεια!!! 
 :Smile: :bouncy::roll::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## archvoice

συγχαρητήρια και από μένα! καλή λευτεριά!!!!!! :bouncing:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συγχαρητήρια Ρία!!

----------


## ria_ed

σας ευχαριστώ όλους απο καρδιας!!!:love::love::love:

----------


## filipparas

Μπράβο Ρία!!!! Όλα να πάνε καλά, όπως τα θες!

Εγω απόλυτα σταθερός στα 71,4 αυτή την εβδομάδα με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση γιατί μπερδεύτηκα με τις αργίες. Λέω να το γυρίσω στο μηνιαίο ζυγισμα, δεν έχει πια ιδιαίτερο νόημα το εβδομαδιαίο για μένα.

----------


## ria_ed

Σε ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε!!! Να 'σαι καλά! Κι εσυ ό,τι επιθυμείς εύχομαι!

----------


## archvoice

Καλημέρα!!!! Μπορεί να μην πήγε καλά η βδομάδα λόγω καρναβαλιών και Καθαράς Δευτέρας αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έβαλα και υπάρχει διαφορά 400 γραμ.! Από σήμερα πιο προσεχτικά λαμβάνοντας υπόψην και κάποια παλιά μου διαιτολόγια! 

105 αρχικά στις 20/2
104,6 σήμερα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση απο το εβδομαδιαιο γιατι δεν εμεινα σπιτι μου χθες, 99,500  :Big Grin:  Ολεεεεεεεεε!! Το είδαμε και το εννιάρη και δεν με πιάνει κανείς τώρα ^_^ γράφτηκα και γυμναστηριο σημερα!!!!!

----------


## baklavadaki

ουαουυυ, scarllet μπράβο!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ^_^ Ήταν όντως big news για μένα  :Big Grin:  Είχα χρόνια να δω διψήφιο!!  :Big Grin:  Πάνω απο 2 σίγουρα!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση απο το εβδομαδιαιο γιατι δεν εμεινα σπιτι μου χθες, 99,500  Ολεεεεεεεεε!! Το είδαμε και το εννιάρη και δεν με πιάνει κανείς τώρα ^_^ γράφτηκα και γυμναστηριο σημερα!!!!!


βρε τι μας λεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς θα σε κυνηγαω εγω δε γλιτωνεις απο μενα χαχαχα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σκαρλετακι μου :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:: starhit: ΘΕΑ αγαπη μου ΘΕΑ

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by archvoice_
> Καλημέρα!!!! Μπορεί να μην πήγε καλά η βδομάδα λόγω καρναβαλιών και Καθαράς Δευτέρας αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έβαλα και υπάρχει διαφορά 400 γραμ.! Από σήμερα πιο προσεχτικά λαμβάνοντας υπόψην και κάποια παλιά μου διαιτολόγια! 
> 
> 105 αρχικά στις 20/2
> 104,6 σήμερα


Καλημερα τι κανεις? Δε πειραζει, κι γω τοσο καιρο τιποτα δεν εκανα. Σημασια εχει να αρχιζουμε παλι. Γραφεις τι τρως καπου να παιρνω ιδεες απο τα διαιτολογια? Σε ευχαριστωωωωω καλημερα παμε δυνατα!!! Αρχιζω κι γω αν και δε ζυγιστηκα σημερα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σουιτάκι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ  :Big Grin:

----------


## sweetOctober

ε ημουν μεγαλοκαρδη και σε περιμενα καταλαβες? χαχαχα να σου πω εμενα μη με περιμενεις ομως γιατι θα σε προσπερασω χιχιχιχι λοιπον περα απο την πλακα, νιωθω ετοιμη. Νομιζω οτι εχω φαει οτι βλακεια υπαρχει οποτε δεν εχω λογο να μη κανω διαιτα χαχα

----------


## Scarllet_D

χαχαχαχα έτσι, πάμε να τα κατεβουμε μαζι τα υπόλοιπα  :Big Grin:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Σκάρλετ ! Αντε και στα δικά μας επιτέλους !!! :dork:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Και στα δικά σας εννοειται!!! Κοντοζυγώνει εξάλλου  :Big Grin:

----------


## archvoice

πρώτα απ' όλα.... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Scarllet για τη δύναμη και νομίζω πως πρέπει να κάνεις ένα δώρο στον εαυτό σου!!!!! έτσι για το διψήφιο!!!!!! συνέχισε τώρα με περισσότερη ενέργεια και αισιοδοξία!!!!! 
δεύτερον, Sweet Oct. δεν κάνω κάτι με πρόγραμμα γιατί είμαι από το πρωί μέχρι 8-9 το βράδυ σχολή λόγω διπλωματικής και δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να μου μαγειρεύω. σε 2 μήνες που θα τελειώσω θα το κάνω σωστά!..... το πρωινό μου ειναι το πιο σημαντικό! ένα ποτήρι γεμάτο γάλα και μετά ανάλογα την όρεξη ( φρυγανιες με τυρακι ή αυγό βραστό χωρίς κροκο ή κουλούρι και φρούτο) μετά το μεσημέρι σαλάτα από το κυλικείο της σχολής ή τάπερ με φαγητό από το σπίτι και το βράδυ μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα φαγητό αλλά από αύριο μόνο σαλάτες ή φρούτα και γάλα!  :Smile:  αυτό που κάνω όμως καθημερινά είναι ένα ποτηράκι ζεστό νερό με μισό στιμμένο λεμόνι! επίσης έχω κάνει τεστ δυσανεξίας παλιότερα και αποφεύγω τις τροφές αυτές που δε μπορώ να χωνέψω! θέλω και σεις να μου πείτε αν κάνω κάτι λάθος ή έστω τί θα μπορούσα να κάνω καλύτερο! :starhit:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώωωω ^_^ Και ναι έκανα δώρο στον εαυτό μου, πήγα και πήρα κανα δυο ρουχαλάκια για να μην κυκλοφορώ με σακιά  :Big Grin:  (ναι μου είναι κιόλας όλα μου τα ρούχα μεγάλα  :Big Grin:  )

Όσο για σένα, όπως τα ακούω αυτα που τρως μου φαίνονται ΠΟΛΥ λίγα :/ Εχεις δοκιμάσει να υπολογίσεις θερμίδες κλπ;; Προσεχε μην ρίξεις τον μεταβολισμό σου!

----------


## icy_kotopoulaki

Καλημερες και απο μένα!! Ουαου τι ωραια που ειστε εδω! Τυχαια το ανακάλυψα ! 
Πρώτη ημέρα για μένα σήμερα  :Smile:  Κανένας άλλος καινούριος ;;

----------


## archvoice

Scarllet! όταν λες λίγα εννοείς σε ποικιλία τροφών??? πήγα μια φορά να μετρήσω θερμίδες και μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα! χαχαχα δε το χω πολύ με το κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι (θερμοδομετρητή)!!!!! 
Υ.Γ. Θέλω και γω τόοοοσο πολύ να πάρω καινούργια ρούχα!!!!! βαρέθηκα και τα δικά μου σακιά!!!!

----------


## archvoice

Γεια σου κοτοπουλάκι!!!! και γω νέα είμαι εδώ!!!!! τώρα είμαι στη φάση της προσαρμογής!!!! καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

καλησπέρα! σήμερα ζυγιστηκα . Σταθεροτις σταθεροτητων τα πάντα σταθεροτις . Εχω πάθει ανοσία πλέον και δεν μου κάνει καμία εντύπωση . Η διαιτολόγος μου το δικαιολογεί ως αποτέλεσμα του υποθυρεοειδισμου και του ότι το χάπι που παίρνω δεν έχει δράσει ακόμη αρκετά ώστε να βοηθήσει. Όντως εχω λιγότερο από 1 μήνα που το παίρνω και η ενδκρινολογος έχει πει ότι συνήθως θέλει 2 με τρεις μήνες για να ρυθμιστεί ο θυρεοειδης . Σήμερα βγήκαν και άλλες εξετάσεις μου ορμονολογικες που είναι ανεβασμενες , τις έχει πάει η μάνα μου στο γιατρό και περιμένω να με πάρει τηλέφωνο να μου πει τι είπε. Ε ρε μαλακίες που με βρήκαν  :Frown:  Όσο για τα κιλά , τίποτα, εχω μουλαρωσει. Θα παλεύω μέρα με τη μέρα να τρώω όσο πιο σωστά και να γυμναζομαι όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται . Είναι και θέμα γενικότερης υγείας εδώ που τα λέμε ... Αρνούμαι , πραγματικά ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ να εχω κάνει τόση πορεία και κόπο και τώρα στα πίσω πίσω να κάνω πισωγυρίσματα ...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εννοειται πως πρέπει να αρνείσαι!!! Συνεχισε κανονικα και θα ανταμειφθεις! Ειδικα με την θεραπεια του θυρωειδή!! Τα είχα περάσει κι εγώ και σε καταλαβαίνω....

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

τα χεις περάσει κι εσυ scarlet με τον θηρεοειδη ε; είδες αποτέλεσμα με την θεραπεία ; πόσο καιρό σου πήρε ώστε να αρχίσεις να ξαναχανεις από όταν ξεκίνησες θεραπεία ;

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι φυσικά και είχε αποτέλεσμα! Νομίζω αν θυμάμαι καλά πέρασε περιπου 1μιση μήνας! Μην αγχώνεσαι όλα θα στρώσουν  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

99.2
Πιο αργά πεθαίνεις μιλάμε ΧΔ αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπραβο ρε κοριτσι δε πειραζει, μη κοιτας τον χρονο αλλα την υγεια! @@ εγω για αυτο χαθηκα παλι, δεν ηταν τοσο οτι δε προλαβαινω αλλα νομιζα θα ηταν ολα καλα, ομως πηγαν ολα και παλι χαλια. Δεν αναφερομαι τοσο στη διατροφη ομως ξερεις.......καιρος για ζυγισματα. Αυριο πρωι πρωι (ωχ θε μου...). Εχ πεισμωσει περισσοτερο απο ποτε να χασω τα κιλα γιατι με ενοχλει η μεση μου τελευταια και λαχανιαζω στις σκαλες..........και θελω μερικοι να ζηλεψουν  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αχ η ζήλια...τρομερό κίνητρο!!  :Wink: 

Δεν σκάω καλέ, δεν βλέπεις;; Το έχω πάρει εντελώς στην πλάκα αχαχαχα Απο την στιγμη που εφτασα σε σημειο να κοτιαζομαι σε καθρεφτη και να μου αρέσει και πάλι αυτο που βλέπω έχω ηρεμήσει αρκετά  :Big Grin:  Τα κιλά θα φύγουν, εστώ και με 300 γρ την βδομάδα!! αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sweetOctober

Ναι θελω να δει τι χανει, οχι τοσο σε κιλα και σωμα οσο σε διαθεση  :Wink:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

καλημερα ! Χθες ζυγίστηκα και με εδειξε 100.3 , 400γρ κάτω δηλαδή. Είπα να κάνω ενα επαναληπτικό σήμερα , γιατί μετά τις προχθεσινες κραιπαλες που έκανα σε ποτό μπορεί να είχα καμια κατακρατηση . Σα να χα δίκιο , σήμερα με έδειξε 99.8 . 900γρ κατω απο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα . yay :spin: Ελπιδοφόρο αυτό μπορώ να πω ! Ελπίζω μόνο να μην είναι προσωρινό και με δω την άλλη βδομάδα να χω πάρει την ανηφόρα πάλι  :Frown:  . Αλλάζω και τικεράκι εννοείται !

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συγχαρητήρια για το 9!!!! Το θεωρώ τρελή επιτυχία  :Big Grin:  Μπράβο σου!!!!

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

ευχαριστώ πολύ ! κι εγώ χαίρομαι αλλά δεν ενθουσιαζομαι γιατί το χω δει άλλη μια φορά τώρα όσο εχω κολλήσει και ήταν προσωρινό . Όταν απομακρυνθω απ το 100 1 με 2 κιλά θα νιώσω πιο ασφαλής !

----------


## Scarllet_D

98.7.....αχ αρχίζω να μην το βλέπω αστείο πια -_- Προσπαθώ να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία και την θετική διάθεση όμως  :Big Grin:  Στην τελική αναενόμενο ήταν να ερθει και το κόλλημα....

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> 98.7.....αχ αρχίζω να μην το βλέπω αστείο πια -_- Προσπαθώ να διατηρήσω την ψυχραιμία και την θετική διάθεση όμως  Στην τελική αναενόμενο ήταν να ερθει και το κόλλημα....


άντε καλέ που θα χάσεις την ψυχραιμία σου!! μη βιάζεσαι μικρούλι, έρχονται τα καλά, φεύγουν τα κιλά, απόλαυσε τη διαδρομή, είσαι σούπερρρρρρρ!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλα εννοείται αυτό  :Big Grin:  Ευχαριστώ πολύ ^_^

----------


## helena73

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> γεια σας κ από εδώ έχω συστηθεί ήδη εδώ
> http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=3090&page=216
> 
> σήμερα με έδειξε 77 νταν


καλη επιτυχια κοπελια,ειμαστε τα ιδια κιλα και τα ιδια κανω κ γω...

----------


## Scarllet_D

97.300. Επιτέλους!

----------


## baklavadaki

μπράβο scarllet!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by helena73_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> γεια σας κ από εδώ έχω συστηθεί ήδη εδώ
> http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=3090&page=216
> 
> ...


καλή επιτυχία και σε σένα.
ελπίζω να τα καταφέρνεις καλύτερα από εμένα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώ μπακλαβαδάκι  :Smile:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

μπράβο ρε Scarlet ! Δεν πολυγραφω αυτές τις μέρες αλλα εδώ ήθελα να απαντήσω , χάρηκα πολύ που ξεκολλησες ! εγώ εχω ζύγισμα την Πέμπτη αλλά περιμένω περίοδο οπότε στόχος είναι να χω μείνει σταθερή ...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:  
Η περίοδος είναι μανίκι σε κάτι τέτοια, εγώ έχω τρελά πρηξίματα οπότε μην πτοηθείς αν δεν δείξει κάτι!!! Στην τελική πλέον δεν ειναι στο χέρι του να μην πάει παρακάτω  :Big Grin:  Κάνεις τρομερή προσπάθεια και θα ανταμειφθείς  :Big Grin:  Κι εγώ είχα αρχίσει να ψιλοαπογοητευομαι, κυρίως να εκνευρίζομαι βασικά, αλλά τέλος καλό όλα καλά! Θα ξεκολλήσεις κι εσύ!!!  :Smile:  

Επίσης συγχαρητήρια για τον εφικτό στόχο! Σε μέρες με περίοδο το να μην εχουμε βάλει για μένα ειναι θαύμα! Συνήθως, προ χειρουργείου, με έδειχνε πάντα +1 ή και 2 κιλά απλά γιατί έτσι :P

----------


## MangoTemptation

Λοιπόν εγώ την Δευτέρα που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 58Kg απογοητεύτηκα λιγάκι αλλά οκ συνεχίζω δυναμικά !!! Power !!! :thumbup:

----------


## afratoulini90

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 75 κιλά...'Αντε, καλή μας συνέχεια...

----------


## sweetOctober

ΘΕΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑα αγαπω σκερλατακι!!! Ειμαι 103 (ημουν 105 αλλα θα κρατησω το 103 απο σημερα) και ζυγισμα καθε τετοια μερα
5/4/14 103.0 δεν εχω κανενα στοχο, μονο να πεφτει το νουμερο καθε βδομαδα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώ σουιτάκι μου!!  :Smile:  

Άντε και στα δικά σου  :Big Grin:  Και καλύτερα θεωρω που το θετεις ως απλά να πέφτει το νούμερο, το αγχος του στόχου καμιά φορά μπορει να κάνει πιο πολύ κακό παρά καλό  :Smile:

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

καλησπέρα ! Σημερινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 99,4 . Μέχρι χθες είχα περίοδο και με έδειξε περίπου μισό κιλό κάτω απ όσο ήμουν πριν την περίοδο . Δεν τρελάθηκα κιόλας αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι προς τα κάτω ... ζύγισμα πάλι την Πέμπτη .

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σήμερα 75,8!!! πολύ ευχάριστω ξύπνημα.είχα να δω το 75 τουλάχιστον ένα εξάμηνο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβοοοοο παιδιά  :Big Grin:

----------


## afratoulini90

74,4 σήμερα... Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!

----------


## helena73

α μπραβο σας.....εγω 77,3

----------


## sweetOctober

Γεια σας αρχιζω κι γω (ξανα γιατι ενδιαμεσα εφαγα λιγες βλακειες) 103.5 σε μια βδομαδα ελπιζω -3 κιλα (υγρα)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση στο ζυγισμα γιατί έλειπα, 96,200  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## eve30++

Μπράβο, βρε Skarletaki!! 
και εις κατώττττεεεεεεεεερρρρρραα αααααα!!!!! :bouncy:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστωωωωωω!! ^_^

----------


## Scarllet_D

94,700  :Smile: 
Καλημέρα! ^_^

----------


## Mak

Συγχαρητήρια Σκαρλετίτσα! το θαύμα συνεχίζεται!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ ^_^

----------


## mary100

Bravoooo!!!keep going κοριτσακι μου!! :roll:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώωωω  :Big Grin:  
Εντωμεταξυ παιδιά η γυμναστικη κάνει θαυματα τελικά. Χωράω σε ρούχα που φόραγα στα 85 κιλά ενώ είμαι +10 :P Και το σημαντικότερο για μένα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΧΝΟΣ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗΣ!!! Ή απώλειας μαλλιών ή οτιδήποτε απο όλα αυτά που με αγχωνανε ^_^ Γενικά πάει καλά το όλο θέμα  :Smile:  
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το support ^_^

----------


## Missmary852



----------


## Missmary852

μπραβο!

----------


## Missmary852

ζυγιστικα σημερα Παρασκευη και ειμαι 1.5 κιλο κατω!!μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι εκανα λιψη εβδομαδα διατροφη επειδη με το Πασχα ειχα κανει μια παυση!!!!ραντεβου με τη ζυγαρια την επομενη Παρασκευη!!:grin:




:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::r oll:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλέ ξεχάστηκα να ζυγιστώ με την κωλοεξεταστική!! Φαντατσείτε πόσο πολύ έχω αποσυντονιστεί.....92,100 λοιπόν! Έλα κι έρχεται και το πολυπόθητο 8άρι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Actually τωρα που το σκέφτομαι αυτη την βδομάδα παραέχασα πολλά....χμμμ.... εμ βέβαια με τόσο διάβασμα και ελάχιστο φαγητό λογικο.....

----------


## eve30++

Ουάουυυυυυυ Scarlletaki, τέλεια!!!! 

εεε, ερχεται και το οχταράκι!!! 

μπράβο κοριτσάρα!

----------


## mary100

Bravoooooo κοριτσακι μουυυυυυυ!!!!δωσε χαρα και ελπιδες στο λαο!!!!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια, αν και ομολογώ πως τρόμαξα. Πάνω απο 2 κιλά σε μια βδομάδα;; Too much για 4 μηνες μετά το χειρουργείο....

----------


## mary100

Αντε βρεεε τι τρομαξες?!να τρομαζες αν επερνες 2οχι οταν χανεις!!!πας τελεια κοριτσαρα μουυυυυυ!!! :-) :-) :-)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλέ δεν κάνει να χάνουμε τόσα κιλά μαζεμένα :P Οκ ήταν φυσιολογικό τους πρώτους 2 μήνες να φευγουν 10-10 αλλά τώρα υποτίθεται έπρεπε να εχει στρώσει η κατασταση. Και οκ εχει στρώσει απλά έκανα λιγο σκατα διατροφή νομιζω την περασμένη βδομάδα. Έτρωγα ελάχιστα και μονο μαλακίες οπότε....αχ άντε να τελειώσει η εξεταστικη να επανελθω στο προγραμμά μου!!!

----------


## Missmary852

μπραβο!!!παντα τετοια:yes::yes::yes::yes:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ααααχ σπάσαμε την ζυγαριά χθες, αναγκαστικά καινούρια σήμερα. Στην καινούρια είμαι 87,100. Τωρα ποια πάει καλά ποια λάθος δεν ξέρω, πάντως αναγκαστικά θα συνεχίσω με αυτήν. Ελπίζω η καινούρια να ειναι, με συμφέρει το 8 :P xaxaxaxa

----------


## mary100

Yayyyyyyyy κοριτσι μουυ!!! :-) :-D

----------


## tou_moufasa_o_tsoutses

Επιτέλους κουνηθικε η ρημαδα ! Μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η ζυγαριά παρέμενε εκνευριστικα σταθερή στα 99,4 . Σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 98,3 ! Αι να δούμε πια , δεν είναι στο χέρι του! θα μπω αργότερα απ το λαπτοπ να αλλάξω τικερακι  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ωωωωω!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!! Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο χάρηκα για σένα μετά απο αυτά που έχεις περάσει!!! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!

Εγώ πάλι με τα της εξεταστικής ξέχασα να ζυγιστώ αχαχαχαχα Ευχαριστώ που μου το θυμησες :P 85,8 λοιπόν  :Smile:

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα! Είπα να επαναφέρω αυτό το θέμα μιας και έχω αρχίσει να ξαναζυγίζομαι εβδομαδιαία  :Stick Out Tongue:  Λοιπόν , Ζυγιστηκα σήμερα και είμαι στα 101,8 από 103 την περασμένη Πέμπτη. Πολύ ελπιδοφόρο θα λεγα , κάτι μου λέει οτι έχω ξεκολλήσει σιγά σιγά. Πριν 2 βδομάδες περίπου ήμουν 104,3 . Μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι !

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Σήμερα έκανα το πρώτο ζύγισμα μετά από πολύ καιρό στην ζυγαριά που έχω εδώ. 104,4 . Που σημαίνει οτι στην κάτω ζυγαριά της Αθήνας είμαι γύρω στα 103,4 , που σημαίνει οτι από την τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα (ακριβώς από πάνω) έχω πάρει 1,6 κιλά. Τρομάρα μου! Οπότε θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι σε αυτά τα κιλά που δείχνει η εδώ ζυγαριά και θα πηγαίνω σύμφωνα με αυτα . Επίσης , από σήμερα ξεκίνησα να μετράω πόντους και θα τους γράφω κάθε βδομάδα μαζί με το ζύγισμα για να υπάρχει συνολική εικόνα . 

ΚΙΛΑ: 104,4

ΠΟΝΤΟΙ
Στήθος: 106
Κάτω απ το στήθος : 90
Μέση στο στενότερο σημείο: 63 
Οστά λεκάνης: 127
Περιφέρεια: 134
Αριστερό μπούτι: 73
Δεξί μπούτι: 73 
Αριστερή γάμπα: 43
Δεξιά γάμπα: 43
Αριστερό μπράτσο: 40 
Δεξί μπράτσο: 42

----------


## marulenia

Μπράβο για την κατηφόρα!!!Νομίζω κι εγω προτιμώ το εβδομαδιαίο ζυγισμα, με αγχωνει λιγότερο... Οπότε θα σου κάνω παρέα από Δευτέρα:starhit:

----------


## leny

Λοιπον Στελλα αν παρουμε το στηθος μου κ τη μεση σου, εχουμε πετυχει κατα τα 2/3 τις ιδανικες αναλογιες 90-60-90❗ζητειται περιφερεια 90εκ για κοπτοραπτικη !!!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

χαχαχαχα ισχυει! πωωω 90 ε ... για την δική μου περιφέρεια φαίνεται ακόμη πολύ μακρινό !

----------


## leny

Εγω ειμαι στους 98 αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα χαθουν και τοσο ευκολα. Στις 6/10 που ξανακανω μετρηση αντε να εχω πεσει αλλον ενα-δυο.

----------


## Silk

Άλλο 1 κιλό κάτω. 
Πρέπει να φτιάξω νέο τικεράκι ρε γμτ έχασα το link..... :flaming:

Μόλις κοντεύω τα 60 λες και ο οργανισμός κατεβάζει ασφάλειες, χάνω 200-300 γραμ την εβδομάδα. 
Δεν παραπονιέμαι αλλά θα είναι ψέμα να πω ότι δεν μου κακοφάνηκε.

----------


## marulenia

Με θάρρος και παρρησία ανέβηκα σήμερα -μετά την κραιπάλη και το καθισιό των γιορτών- στη ζυγαριά.
Πήρα μια βαθιά ανάσα και έκανα ένα βήμα προς τα εμπρός...
Το αποτέλεσμα με στεναχώρησε, δε θα το κρύψω: 87.1 Νούμερο που με κάνει να βλέπω το στόχο μου να φτάσω τα 80 κιλά να απομακρύνεται ελαφρώς και τα μυωπικά μου μάτια το κάνουν να φαίνεται θολό..

Ελπίζω σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο

----------


## katerina_b

Εμένα μου χάλασε η ζυγαριά εδώ και 10 μέρες και δεν έχω αξιωθεί να πάω να πάρω άλλη. Και τα'χω πάρει και στο κρανίο, γιατί είναι στην εγγύηση και δεν μου την αλλάζουν, αλλά πρέπει να τρέχω στην αντιπροσωπεία για service.:flaming:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

κατερίνα ξέχνα την ζυγαριά. τα ρούχα είναι πολύ καλύτερος δείκτης

μαρουλένια διάλεξες τελείως λάθος στιγμή να ζυγιστείς αν κ η γνώση είναι δύναμη.
με τις κραιπάλες των εορτών και το ξεκίνημα άσκησης μάλλον έγινε κατακράτηση.
ντοντ πάνικ. πάρε βαθιές ανάσες ,και συνέχισε την άσκηση κ την ισορροπημένη διατροφή. σε μία εβδομάδα θα είσαι πολύ πιο κοντά στον στόχο σου.
αν μη τι άλλο έχεις κ εμένα την συμπάσχουσα, σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 77,5. πριν τρεις εβδομάδες ζύγιζα 73. καταλαβαίνεις δράμα. μαζί θα τα κατέβουμε.

----------


## marulenia

Ναι παρόμοια κιλά πήραμε, αν και σε άλλη δεκάδα, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως ο πανικός της ανώτερη δεκάδας είναι ίδιος τόσο στη ζυγαριά όσο και στην ηλικία...

Ζυγίστηκα γιατί είμαι αμετανόητη και έπρεπε να πάθω ένα σοκ, γιατί αλήθεια αν φτάσω ποτέ τα 90 είμαι πεπεισμένη πως η ανηφόρα μετά δε θα έχει σταματημό...

Ελπίζω λοιπόν στην κατακράτηση
venceremos?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Μη ξεχνάς οτι εγώ είμαι κοντοστούπα ενώ εσύ ψηλιά

καλά έκανες αλλά μην φρικάρουμε μόνο
βενσερέμος

----------


## marulenia

Ναι ναι στέκομαι περήφανη στο 1.69 μου :P

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

εγώ είμαι 163 άρα 6 πόντους πιο κοντή κ με μια πρόχειρη προσέγγιση 6 κιλά πιο κοντά στην ψαλίδα, η διαφορά μας με ανεβάζει στην δεκάδα σου έστω κ στην αρχή της. αν υπολογίσεις επίσης οτι έχω κ τεράστιο ποσοστό λίπους κ κιλά κυρίως στο πάνω μέρος του σώματός μου, υπολογίζω οτι μάλλον έχουμε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο εκτόπισμα.

ps μεγιά το τικεράκι

----------


## katerina_b

Δεν έχεις και πολύ άδικο Σου Σου μου, αλλά να, πάνω που έπιασα κι εγώ διψήφιο ύστερα από αρκετά χρόνια, πήγε και χάλασε η ρημαδιασμένη να μην μπορώ να το χαρώ. Κατάλαβες? Μέχρι και τα μηχανήματα κόντρα μου πάνε!
Άντε να πάει 15 να πληρωθούμε να πάρω άλλη, να ανεβαίνω πάνω της να τραγουδάω: "Πού πήγε ο άσσος, εεεεε, πού πήγε ο άαααασος"!!!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αχ τι ωραία για το διψήφιο!αντε καλέ τώρα ονειρεύεσαι ζυγαριές. εγώ λέω μόλις πληρωθείς να πας να πάρεις κάτι σε ρούχο,αξεσουάρ κτλ. εκεί να δεις χαρά για το 9!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> με τις κραιπάλες των εορτών και το ξεκίνημα άσκησης μάλλον έγινε κατακράτηση.


Όντως συμβαίνει αυτό; Με το ξεκίνημα άσκησης γίνεται κατακράτηση και αυξάνει το βάρος μας;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

νομίζω οτι αν έχεις φάει το μεσημέρι τρία πιτόγυρα κ μετά από κανά τρίωρο πας για ένα περπάτημα κ πιεις κ 1 λίτρο νερό, μπορεί μέχρι το άλλο πρωί η ζυγαριά να έχει ανοδική πορεία. για την πρώτη μέρα λέω. αν κοπούν τα πιτόγυρα κ συνεχιστεί η άσκηση την επομένη η ζυγαριά συνήθως κατεβαίνει απότομα.
μπακλαβά αφορμές ψάχνεις να παρατήσεις το αυλισμα?

----------


## sweetOctober

95.1

----------


## pink_90

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> Όντως συμβαίνει αυτό; Με το ξεκίνημα άσκησης γίνεται κατακράτηση και αυξάνει το βάρος μας;


Baklava όντως συμβαίνει αυτό με την άσκηση. Όταν ξεκινάμε ενδεχομένως να υπάρχουν κάποιες κατακρατήσεις. Συνήθως όμως πιο έντονο είναι όταν κάνουμε προπόνηση με βάρη που κρατάνε οι μύες γαλακτικό οξύ και όχι τόσο στην αερόβια άσκηση. Κατακράτηση μπορεί να υπάρξει και όταν αυξάνουμε το βάρος σε μια άσκηση ή όταν κάνουμε καινούριες ασκήσεις που "πιάνουν" λίγο διαφορετικά.

----------


## marulenia

Στη δική μου περίπτωση πάντως νομίζω ότι δεν το λες κατακράτηση... Το λες κοψίδια,σιροπιαστά,μελομακ άρονα

----------


## marulenia

85.7

----------


## marulenia

85.6

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

77,50

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Μαντάμ σου σου μου,
έχομε ακριβώς 20 κιλά διαφορά!
Σήμερις είμαι 97,5!!

(Έφτασα στα -37 τώρα! :-D )

----------


## Scarllet_D

Wooohoooo μπράβο Μαντζιιιιι!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

τι είναι 20 κιλά μαντζούρ μου 3 σακούλες ψώνια!
κ με τον τρόπο που τρέφομαι πλας τις διατροφικές μου διαταραχές τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια της ζωής μου, είμαι σίγουρη οτι κ το ποσοστό λίπους σου ίσως είναι κ χαμηλότερο απτο δικό μου!
φιλιά πολλά ,καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Σήμερις είμαι 97,5!!
> 
> (Έφτασα στα -37 τώρα! :-D )


[align=center][/align]

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Μαντάμ σου σου μου,
> έχομε ακριβώς 20 κιλά διαφορά!


Με γεια το τικεράκι πουλάκι μου  :Smile:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> κ με τον τρόπο που τρέφομαι πλας τις διατροφικές μου διαταραχές τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια της ζωής μου, είμαι σίγουρη οτι κ το ποσοστό λίπους σου ίσως είναι κ χαμηλότερο απτο δικό μου!


Είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις μια χαρά σώμα!!
Απλά υπερβάλλεις! :thumbup:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Baklavas, ευχαριστώ!




> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Με γεια το τικεράκι πουλάκι μου


Ευχαριστώ Μαρουλένια μου!

Το έβαλα για να δείξω ότι τρώω σαν πουλάκι!! :smilegrin: (πλακίτσα ε!)

----------


## Besbab

Ματζουράνα μπράβο για την απώλεια!!! Συνέχισε έτσι δυναμικά! Άντε το καλοκαίρι κάποια θα φορά xs έτσι όπως το πάει χαχα!! :bouncing:
Φιλιά κούκλα, να προσέχεις!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντζουράνα_
> Μαντάμ σου σου μου,
> έχομε ακριβώς 20 κιλά διαφορά!
> Σήμερις είμαι 97,5!!
> 
> (Έφτασα στα -37 τώρα! :-D )


Μπράβο ρε μαντζουράνα ! τέλεια πορεία !

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Besbab και Stellou, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Να είστε καλά! :love:

----------


## marulenia

85.7

----------


## Naranja_ed

μπράβο παιδιά!!!

πάντα τέτοια!!! άντε να ομορφαίνει επικίνδυνα το φόρουμ και να βγούμε όλοι να κατακτήσουμε τα πλήθη!!!


:roll::roll:

----------


## marulenia

Πορτοκαλένια Naranja, 

μην ξεχνάς ότι είμαστε ήδη ανυπέρβλητες!!

----------


## eleni1986

Γεια σας, είμαι η Ελένη όπως δηλώνω και στο να name.. 97,5 κιλά σημερα..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

γεια σου ελένη καλώς μας ήρθες κ καλή αρχή!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> γεια σου ελένη καλώς μας ήρθες κ καλή αρχή!


Γεια σου μαντάμ σου σου, καλώς σας βρήκα.. Για να δούμε γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση, δύσκολος δρόμος βέβαια..

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Πολύ δύσκολος δρόμος παιδιά, πραγματικά ... η κατάσταση απαιτεί συνεχή επαγρύπνηση! Θα είμαι και γω εδώ την Δευτέρα (ή την Τρίτη, ανάλογα τις εξόδους , τελειώνει και η εξεταστική όλο και κάτι θα παίξει σε έξοδο) με ζύγισμα και τικεράκι ... να δούμε ...

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλή αρχή Ελένη και μπράβο σε όσους τα καταφέρνουν! και καλά κουράγια σε μας τους υπόλοιπους ...

----------


## Elen chr

Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!! Μαντζουράνα...

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Elen chr_
> Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!! Μαντζουράνα...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Στελλού, τα φοιτητικά χρόνια είναι η πιο ξέγνοιαστη περίοδος.. Ειδικά αν έχεις και καλή παρέα, να τα χαρείς στο έπακρο.. Για να δουμε πως θα πάει, ξεκίνησα στα 108.. Στόχος να χάσω 10 το επόμενο διάστημα και αν χάσω και 5 ακόμα μακάρι.. Καλό σκ να έχεις!!

----------


## marulenia

85,2

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

muy bien marulenia κεγώ 77,00 καλώς ήρθες στην κατηγορία φτερού κ officially
ανυπέρβλητες όπως κ ναχει

----------


## AnnaBigGirl

Καλημέρα και καλή μας εβδομάδα. Είναι η πρώτη καταγραφή ζυγίσματος μου εδώ. Άντε καλή μου αρχή και εύχομαι σε όλους μας και εις κατώτερα!

9/2/15: 83,9
Επόμενο ζύγισμα 17/2

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

καλή αρχή anna

η μαρτζοράν που βόσκει?????

----------


## marulenia

Πήρε τα κουβαδάκια της και παίζει στην παραλία του blog της...
Κατηγορία φτερού; 
Μουά;;;
Τι φτερού;;;; Πτερόδάκτυλου;;;;;

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by AnnaBigGirl_
> Καλημέρα και καλή μας εβδομάδα. Είναι η πρώτη καταγραφή ζυγίσματος μου εδώ. Άντε καλή μου αρχή και εύχομαι σε όλους μας και εις κατώτερα!
> 
> 9/2/15: 83,9
> Επόμενο ζύγισμα 17/2


Καλή αρχή Άννα και καλή εβδομάδα! Πόσα κιλά θες να χάσεις;

----------


## AnnaBigGirl

Γεία σου Ελένη! 10 για αρχή και βλέπουμε..Μικροί στόχοι κάθε φορά να μην μας φαίνεται και βουνο!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by AnnaBigGirl_
> Γεία σου Ελένη! 10 για αρχή και βλέπουμε..Μικροί στόχοι κάθε φορά να μην μας φαίνεται και βουνο!


Γεια σου Άννα! Και εγώ για 10 ελπίζω και προσπαθώ.. Για να δουμε.. Κάνεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα;

----------


## Kostantinaki

Έχασα τα πρώτα πεντε!!!!!!!!!! Απο 113 πήγα 108 .έχω δρόμο ακόμη ....αλλα πάμε για την επόμενη πεντάδα.....

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Kostantinaki_
> Έχασα τα πρώτα πεντε!!!!!!!!!! Απο 113 πήγα 108 .έχω δρόμο ακόμη ....αλλα πάμε για την επόμενη πεντάδα.....


Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα! Μια χαρά τα πας ήδη.. 5 κιλά σε πόσο διάστημα;;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς στα φρέσκα μέλη!καλές διατροφές με υγεία ισορροπία κ γαλήνη!

----------


## AnnaBigGirl

Μανταμ σου σου μου αμην!! Ισορροπία πρώτα απ όλα! Ελένη μου δεν κάνω κάποια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή. Ε μετά απο 15(κυριολεκτικά!) διαιτολόγους που έχω πάει κάτι έχω μάθει. Προσπαθώ να τρώω 5 γεύματα, τρία κύρια και στο ενδιαμεσο κάνα φρούτο ή φυσικο χυμό ή μερικους άψητους ξηρούς καρπούς με μέτρο! Γενικά όμως θέλω να τρώω και καλές τροφές για να πάρω ενέργεια και να νιώσω υγιής. Σε αυτό που ακόμα δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ είναι στη θέα ενός γλυκού! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αν δεις στο θέμα ΤΙ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ έχω αρχίσει να καταγράφω και τις τροφές που λαμβάνω κάθε μέρα(μην δεις την χθεσινή μέρα είχαμε γιορτή στο σπίτι!),βοηθάει πολύ και στο να βλέπεις στο τέλος της ημέρας τι έφαγες συνολικά αλλά και στην στήριξη που παίρνεις από τους υπολοίπους!!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by AnnaBigGirl_
> Μανταμ σου σου μου αμην!! Ισορροπία πρώτα απ όλα! Ελένη μου δεν κάνω κάποια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή. Ε μετά απο 15(κυριολεκτικά!) διαιτολόγους που έχω πάει κάτι έχω μάθει. Προσπαθώ να τρώω 5 γεύματα, τρία κύρια και στο ενδιαμεσο κάνα φρούτο ή φυσικο χυμό ή μερικους άψητους ξηρούς καρπούς με μέτρο! Γενικά όμως θέλω να τρώω και καλές τροφές για να πάρω ενέργεια και να νιώσω υγιής. Σε αυτό που ακόμα δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ είναι στη θέα ενός γλυκού!
> Αν δεις στο θέμα ΤΙ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ έχω αρχίσει να καταγράφω και τις τροφές που λαμβάνω κάθε μέρα(μην δεις την χθεσινή μέρα είχαμε γιορτή στο σπίτι!),βοηθάει πολύ και στο να βλέπεις στο τέλος της ημέρας τι έφαγες συνολικά αλλά και στην στήριξη που παίρνεις από τους υπολοίπους!!


Άννα καλησπέρα, θα ρίξω μια ματιά να δω τι περίπου τρως καθημερινά.. Και εγώ είμαι επιρρεπής στα γλυκά, δεν είμαι του φαγητού αλλά στα γλυκά δεν έχω μέτρο.. 
Συμφωνώ για την στήριξη, είμαστε αρκετοί που κάνουμε αυτήν την προσπάθεια, ζυγίζεται μια φορά την εβδομάδα ή συχνότερα;;

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα! Λοιπόν, ζυγίστηκα τελικά την Τετάρτη που έλεγα και ήμουν 110,5. Το τελευταίο ζύγισμα που ειχα κάνει ήταν λίγο πριν τις εκλογές (γύρω στις 23 Ιανουαρίου) οπότε ήταν 2 βδομάδες και κάτι ... 3 κιλά. Έλπιζα για καλύτερα να πω την αλήθεια , κυρίως επειδή είναι κιλά που έχω πάρει πρόσφατα (τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες δλδ) και περίμενα ότι θα φύγουν πιο άνετα και θα μπορούσα να είμαι τώρα στα 107-108. Anyway ... και 3 κιλά καλά είναι υποθέτω ... 2-3 μέρες τώρα ξέφυγα διατροφικά (κάτι η τσικνοπέμπτη που μεταμφιεστήκαμε και τα πίναμε, κάτι η Παρασκευή που ξυπνήσαμε αργά λόγω του ξενυχτιού της Πέμπτης και έφαγα σχετικά ότι να ναι ... καταλαβαίνετε...) . Οπότε από σήμερα μπαίνουν πάλι τα κεφάλια μέσα. Θα ξαναζυγιστώ μετά την επόμενη περίοδο (περίπου σε κανα 20ήμερο δλδ) γιατί δεν θέλω να ζυγίζομαι συχνα και να μαι με την ζυγαριά στο χέρι. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον μέχρι τότε να παίζω στα 107-108 ... θα βάλω και τικεράκι , μόνο που ως αρχικά κιλά θα βάλω αυτά που ήμουν κάποτε... να βλέπω τον δρόμο που έχω κάνει να παίρνω κουράγιο ... αυτά!

----------


## eleni1986

Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε ήμουν 97.200 και σήμερα 96.300.. Απώλεια 0,900 κιλά. Οκ, ήλπιζαν στο 1.200 για αυτά που τρώω αλλα το ότι χάνω είναι θετικό! Στέλλα πολύ καλή η απώλεια σου! Καλη συνέχεια!

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Ελένη μην ανησυχείς για τα 300 γραμμάρια... θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχεις κάνει και κάποια μικρή κατακράτηση . 900 γραμμάρια για λιγότερο από μια βδομάδα είναι μια χαρά απώλεια !

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> Ελένη μην ανησυχείς για τα 300 γραμμάρια... θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχεις κάνει και κάποια μικρή κατακράτηση . 900 γραμμάρια για λιγότερο από μια βδομάδα είναι μια χαρά απώλεια !


Ναι δεν παραπονιέμαι.. Στέλλα είχα δει στο παρελθόν ότι είχες χάσει αρκετά κιλά και ότι είχες φοβερή αυτοσυγκράτηση. Μην αγχώνεσαι που πήρες κάποια, και εγώ κάπως έτσι ήμουν. Τώρα θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μας έγινε και θα μας γίνει μάθημα..

----------


## stellou1989_ed

μμμ να σου πω την αλήθεια για μένα δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Έχω αρχίσει να συμβιβάζομαι με την ιδέα ότι πάντα θα παλεύω ... με λιγότερα ή περισσότερα κιλά. Το θέμα είναι τουλάχιστον να είναι όσο λιγότερα γίνεται, γιατί το κακό παρελθόν πάντα είναι εκεί και προσπαθεί να επανέλθει... ευτυχώς γυμνάζομαι και αυτά τα 5-6 κιλά που χω πάρει δεν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα... αλλά πρεπει να φύγουν όπως ήρθαν ...

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by stellou1989_
> μμμ να σου πω την αλήθεια για μένα δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Έχω αρχίσει να συμβιβάζομαι με την ιδέα ότι πάντα θα παλεύω ... με λιγότερα ή περισσότερα κιλά. Το θέμα είναι τουλάχιστον να είναι όσο λιγότερα γίνεται, γιατί το κακό παρελθόν πάντα είναι εκεί και προσπαθεί να επανέλθει... ευτυχώς γυμνάζομαι και αυτά τα 5-6 κιλά που χω πάρει δεν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα... αλλά πρεπει να φύγουν όπως ήρθαν ...


Δεν αλλάζουν οι συνήθειες εύκολα, αλλά πρέπει να τρώμε συντηρητικά γιατί διαφορετικά η ζυγαριά θα ανεβαίνει και είναι πολύ σκληρή. Να τρώμε κάτι εάν αυτό μας αρέσει αλλά να αποφύγουμε να φάμε κάτι άλλο. Έτσι πρέεπι να ζούμε κακά τα ψέματα..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε ήμουν 97.200 και σήμερα 96.300.. Απώλεια 0,900 κιλά. Οκ, ήλπιζαν στο 1.200 για αυτά που τρώω αλλα το ότι χάνω είναι θετικό! Στέλλα πολύ καλή η απώλεια σου! Καλη συνέχεια!


απ τι βλέπω εδώ μικρή? εμ χάνεις εμ μιλάς κ από πάνω!ντροπή και αίσχος:smilegrin:

πέρα από την πλάκα, αν νιώθεις οτι τρως λίγο κ στερήσε ανέβασε λίγο την ημερίσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων κ ας χάνεις μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα.πάλι καλά θα είναι. το βασικό όπως λέμε πάντα είναι να χάνουμε αλλά να είναι μόνιμο το αποτέλεσμα. μη βιαζού κυρά Ελένη

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε ήμουν 97.200 και σήμερα 96.300.. Απώλεια 0,900 κιλά. Οκ, ήλπιζαν στο 1.200 για αυτά που τρώω αλλα το ότι χάνω είναι θετικό! Στέλλα πολύ καλή η απώλεια σου! Καλη συνέχεια!
> 
> 
> ...


Ίσως πρέπει να αυξήσω λίγο τις θερμίδες ή και να φάω κάτι γλυκο γιατί 2 εβδομάδες δεν έχω βάλει ζάχαρη στο στόμα μου.. Τρώω απλά τρώω αυτά που δεν έχουν θερμίδες! Είμαι ευχαριστημένη πάντως, αλλά τα 2 κιλά μου φαίνονται λίγα.. Αν ήμουν 80 κιλά οκ, αλλά είμαι αρκετά κιλά και νομίζω. Οτι τα 3 με 4 το μήνα είναι καλά.. Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

οι θερμίδες δν είναι κάτι κακό. είναι τα καύσιμά σου για να βγάλεις την μέρα. αν και δν είμαι υπέρ της θερμιδομέτρησης κ γενικά οποιασδήποτε μέτρησης(όποιος έχει καεί με τον χυλό φυσάει κ το γιαούρτι) γνώμη μου προσωπική είναι να καταναλώνεις τις θερμίδες που θα κατανάλωνε ένα άτομο στα κιλά που θες να φτάσεις(αυτό κάποιος σοφός το είπε δν θυμάμαι ποιος)δηλαδή αν θες να είσαι 80 καλό είναι να καταναλώνεις τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνει ένα άτομο 80 κιλών για να συντηρείται σε αυτά. αν τρέφεσαι υποθερμιδικά στην αρχή θα χάνεις κ 5 κιλά το μήνα,σταδιακά υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να κολλήσεις ή από την πείνα να αρχίσεις να τρως ακατάπαυστα.
επίσης οι διατροφολόγοι(επιστήμονες άνθρωποι) λένε οτι ένας άνθρωπος αντέχει 2 μήνες σε δίαιτα μετά γίνεται το μπαμ! γιαυτό αύξησε τις θερμίδες σου μεν,ισορροπημένα δε και θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη απώλεια απότι περίμενες.δν θα κολλήσει κ ο μεταβολισμός. 

όσο για το γλυκό ,λίγο ταχίνι με μέλι στο πρωινό σου είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> οι θερμίδες δν είναι κάτι κακό. είναι τα καύσιμά σου για να βγάλεις την μέρα. αν και δν είμαι υπέρ της θερμιδομέτρησης κ γενικά οποιασδήποτε μέτρησης(όποιος έχει καεί με τον χυλό φυσάει κ το γιαούρτι) γνώμη μου προσωπική είναι να καταναλώνεις τις θερμίδες που θα κατανάλωνε ένα άτομο στα κιλά που θες να φτάσεις(αυτό κάποιος σοφός το είπε δν θυμάμαι ποιος)δηλαδή αν θες να είσαι 80 καλό είναι να καταναλώνεις τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνει ένα άτομο 80 κιλών για να συντηρείται σε αυτά. αν τρέφεσαι υποθερμιδικά στην αρχή θα χάνεις κ 5 κιλά το μήνα,σταδιακά υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να κολλήσεις ή από την πείνα να αρχίσεις να τρως ακατάπαυστα.
> επίσης οι διατροφολόγοι(επιστήμονες άνθρωποι) λένε οτι ένας άνθρωπος αντέχει 2 μήνες σε δίαιτα μετά γίνεται το μπαμ! γιαυτό αύξησε τις θερμίδες σου μεν,ισορροπημένα δε και θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη απώλεια απότι περίμενες.δν θα κολλήσει κ ο μεταβολισμός. 
> 
> όσο για το γλυκό ,λίγο ταχίνι με μέλι στο πρωινό σου είναι ότι πρέπει.


Για βραδινό τι με συμβουλεύεις να τρώω;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

για πρωινό ψωμί με μέλι κ ταχίνι γάλα κ ένα φρούτο(τις ποσότητες καθόρισέ εσύ όπως αγαπάς δν θα σε πιέσω.χαχαχαχαχαχ
για βραδινό εξαρτάται την ώρα κ πόσο γεμάτο είναι το μεσημεριανό σου. αν θες κάτι ελαφρύ κ νιώθεις πλήρης τότε ένα γιαούρτι με ξηρούς καρπούς κ ένα φρούτο

αν θες κάτι πιο γεμάτο ,μια σαλάτα(με ένα κουταλάκι λάδι κ δύο δεν βαριέσαι)τόνο και μια φέτα ψωμί ολικής.
αν θες ακόμα πιο πλήρες τότε μία κούπα σαλάτα(με λάδι μην ξεχνιώμαστε) κρέας ψάρι κοτόπουλο(όσο η παλάμη του χεριού σου και ρύζι ή πατάτες

γενικώς το καλύτερο είναι το γεύμα σου να περιλαμβάνει κ τα τρία ήδη τροφών(πρωτείνη υδατάνθρ φυτικές ίνες)
όσο λιγότερο επεξεργασμένοι οι υδατάνθρακες τόσο καλύτερα. όσο περισσότερο καλά λιπαρά έχει το γεύμα σου εν αντιθέση με κακά τόσο καλύτερα
διάβασε κ αυτό. http://www.iatronet.gr/diatrofi/thre...riexontai.html
κ η πίτα γύρος που θα πάρεις απέξω περιλαμβάνει κ τα τρία είδη τροφών(πιτα-υδατανθ/ντομάτα,κρεμμύδι-σαλάτα/ σουβλάκι πρωτείνη) αλλά είναι τόσο ανθυγιεινά γιατί μαγειρεύονται με κακής ποιότητας λάδια, τηγανίζονται σε ηλιελαια που έχουν καεί κ ξανακαεί κ οι σαλάτες είναι θερμοκηπίου. εμείς κοιτάμε να τρώμε καθαρές τροφές. αν φτιάξεις μόνη σου την πίτα κ την φας αλάδωτη με σουβλάκι άπαχο που έχεις μαγειρέψει μόνη σου κ βάλεις κ ζαρζαβατικά εποχής τότε μιλάμε για κάτι άλλο. είναι όμοια κ όμως διαφέρουν.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> για πρωινό ψωμί με μέλι κ ταχίνι γάλα κ ένα φρούτο(τις ποσότητες καθόρισέ εσύ όπως αγαπάς δν θα σε πιέσω.χαχαχαχαχαχ
> για βραδινό εξαρτάται την ώρα κ πόσο γεμάτο είναι το μεσημεριανό σου. αν θες κάτι ελαφρύ κ νιώθεις πλήρης τότε ένα γιαούρτι με ξηρούς καρπούς κ ένα φρούτο
> 
> αν θες κάτι πιο γεμάτο ,μια σαλάτα(με ένα κουταλάκι λάδι κ δύο δεν βαριέσαι)τόνο και μια φέτα ψωμί ολικής.
> αν θες ακόμα πιο πλήρες τότε μία κούπα σαλάτα(με λάδι μην ξεχνιώμαστε) κρέας ψάρι κοτόπουλο(όσο η παλάμη του χεριού σου και ρύζι ή πατάτες
> 
> γενικώς το καλύτερο είναι το γεύμα σου να περιλαμβάνει κ τα τρία ήδη τροφών(πρωτείνη υδατάνθρ φυτικές ίνες)
> όσο λιγότερο επεξεργασμένοι οι υδατάνθρακες τόσο καλύτερα. όσο περισσότερο καλά λιπαρά έχει το γεύμα σου εν αντιθέση με κακά τόσο καλύτερα
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

να ευχαριστείς τον άνδρα μου που ροχαλίζει κ δν μαφήνει να κοιμηθώ.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> να ευχαριστείς τον άνδρα μου που ροχαλίζει κ δν μαφήνει να κοιμηθώ.


Χαχα!! Κοιμήθηκα χθες και σήμερα είδα την απάντηση! Καλημέρα!!

----------


## marulenia

84.9

----------


## baklavas

Κι εγώ σήμερα 79,2 και ΒΜΙ 24,7!


Εντάξει, ψέμματα λέω για να σας την σπάσω και να μειώσω την επιτυχία σας!

----------


## Renamer

Ναι λοιπόν θα γράφω και εδώ κάθε Δευτέρα! :Ρ
167.3, -2.8 κιλά από την προηγούμενη δευτέρα. Νέα δεκάδα! Καιρό είχα είναι η αλήθεια! :Ρ  :Big Grin:

----------


## marulenia

Ζήλεια ψώρα baklava? 
Καλώς όρισες και σε αυτό τόπικ renamer!!! 
Ααααα... Και τι ωραίο τικεράκι!!!!
Χιλιάρα μηχανή μπορν του μπι γουάιλντ κι έτσι σχέδιο;

----------


## Renamer

Thanx.

Born to be wild με το χρωματιστό-κυματιστό φιδάκι;
Ε και μας ακούσουν οι Steppenwolf! :P

----------


## marulenia

85.7

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Μπα δν ενιωσα καλυτερα μαλλον χειροτερα. Δν πειραζει τελειωσαν κ αυτα αντε τωρα μπηκε η σαρακοστη θαχουμε λιγοτερους πειρασμους( μαρουλενια κανω διαλογο με το συννεφακι σου)

----------


## baklavas

Εγώ με αυτά που σαβουρώνω αρνούμαι να ζυγιστώ! ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ... Ας πήρα! Από αυτή την στιγμή αρχίζω *Δ Ι Α Ι Τ Α*

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Μπράβο ρε μπακλαβά, δώσε πόνο :bigsmile: that's the spirit :bouncy: (ας λέω και καμιά μα$#%κία και γω γιατί με αυτά που έφαγα και ήπια σήμερα, αύριο όχι 2ωρο... 4ωρο γυμναστήριο πρέπει να πάω :lol: )

----------


## baklavas

Κάποιος μας έχει γκαντεμιάσει όλους εδώ μέσα...

----------


## marulenia

φτου σκόρδα

----------


## marulenia

85.5

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

εγώ δν πρόλαβα να ζυγιστώ. :dork:

----------


## marulenia

Κι εγώ που πρόλαβα τι κατάλαβα?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

πφφ άσε. 

θες να κάνουμε μεζουρομέτρηση αντί για ζύγισμα? όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά για να αλλάξουμε παραστάσεις:sniff:.αλλά κυριακή πρωί. εγώ θα αρχίσω.(-να βρω την μεζούρα)

http://fitnessgiaolous.blogspot.gr/2...blog-post.html

----------


## marulenia

Και δε μεζουρομετριόμαστε.. 
Αμα ξυπνήσω αύριο νωρίς θα μου πάρω τα μέτρα

edit
Πρωινές φρίκες, σε καλό σου...
Ύψος: 169
Λαιμός: 38
Μέση: 101
Γοφοί: 109

Ποσοστό λίπους: 42.2%

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> 
> Κι εγώ κορίτσι πράμα στα 107 με 110 παίζω!!


κάποιος ξεπρήστηκε!

μα τι μνήμη ελέφαντα έχω(κ ελεύθερο χρόνο να κάψω)

----------


## baklavas

Ύψος: 1,79
Βάρος: 82,5
Λαιμουδάκι: 42
Μεσούλα (στο ύψος του αφαλού): 97 (δαχτυλίδι δεν το λες αλλά καλύτερα από κάτι 100φεύγα που είχα)

Ποσοστό λίπους: 22%

----------


## marulenia

Μπακλαβαδάκο μοντελοποίηση διακρίνω!!

Ναι εντάξει, Σουσού ευτυχώς τη σκοτεινή ανηφόρα την ξεπέρασα..
Και για αυτό θα έπρεπε να είμαι ευγνώμων...
Παίζει ρόλο που έχω ρουτίνα εκτός σπιτιού και δεν ξεχνιέμαι στη σπηλιά μου και ίσως κι όλο αυτό το αμήχανο σαν ασκηση σα διατροφή που υιοθετώ δειλά δειλά

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

εγώ ντρέπομαι δν γράφω τίποτα. είμαι τελείως λουζερ από προχθές

----------


## baklavas

OK θα μπορούσα να έχω βάλει 41 λαιμός και 96 μέση γιατί οι μετρήσεις δεν είναι ποτέ ακριβείας και έτσι έβαλα την δυσμενέστερη περίπτωση...

Τώρα πως είναι δυνατόν να φοράς εσύ 2 νούμερα πιο μεγάλο παντελόνι από μένα που έχω (με έκανες να μετρηθώ)
μέση +2εκ
γοφοί +4εκ
μηρός +1εκ
γάμπα +3εκ
δεν το έχω καταλάβει...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

κ κάτω από τους μοντέλους γράφω κεγώ τα δικά μου το λοιπόν:
κιλά 78
ύψος 1,64
γοφοί 113
μέση 96
λαιμός 36
ποσοστό λίπους: 44,1 ουοου το ζω το δράμα μου https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVcxWACmZmw

εσείς το τίκερ μου το βλέπετε?

----------


## marulenia

τσκ τικερ αγνοείται...

Για να δούμε, αν θα δούμε χαΐρι με τη μεζούρα;

----------


## pink_90

Σου σου στους γοφούς ρε συ πρέπει να σαι μινιόν!! Εγώ στα 63 κιλά κ η διαιτολόγος με έβγαλε 101 εκ.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## baklavas

Εγώ που είμαι άκωλος εντελώς και έχω γοφούς 96 θα ήθελα να έχω μια ωραία 100άρα κι εσείς γκρινιάζετε;

----------


## pink_90

Ναι όντως δεν είχα δει της μαρουλενιας!! Καλά κορίτσια είστε πολύ καλά σε περιφέρεια!! Εγώ πάλι πάντα εκεί είχα το πρόβλημα. Κοιλιά ακόμα κ στα 95 κιλά δεν είχα. Μεσούλα γαλλική που λένε :P Κάνω αρκετή καμπύλη σκέψου μέση έχω 74 εκ και περιφέρεια 101. Μπακλαβά τι να κάνουμε σε άλλους λείπουν σε άλλους περισσεύουν..χαχαχαχ

----------


## marulenia

Ναι ναι κι εγώ άκωλη είμαι. Μακάρι να ήταν χαλασμένη η ζυγαριά
Στην κοιλιά, στα μπούτια, στα μπράτσα και στα μάγουλα φουσκώνω
(ναι ναι στα μάγουλα του προσώπου, φουσκα σας λέω φούσκα) 

84.1 σήμερα αλλά το σκ έφαγα λίγο γενικά, είχα ορθοστασία μπόλικη και δεν ήπια και πολλά υγρά.. Οπότε μπορεί να αφυδατώθηκα..
υψος1.69
λαιμος 37
μέση 98
γοφοι 106

Ποσοστό λίπους: 40%

κάτι λάθος μετράω... τέσπα, θα φανεί σε μια βδομάδα...

----------


## baklavas

Επίσης άντρες και γυναίκες μετράνε σε διαφορετικά σημεία μέση και γοφούς



Ιδανικά οι άντρες πρέπει να έχουν λόγο μέσης/γοφούς μικρότερο από 0,9 και οι γυναίκες μικρότερο από 0,8

Δηλαδή εγώ με γοφούς 96 θα έπρεπε να έχω μέση 86;;;!!!
Για να έχω μέση 86 θα πρέπει να χάσω καμιά 20αριά κιλά και να είμαι στα όρια της ανορεξίας!!!

----------


## marulenia

Αααα τι ωραίο!!! Ποσά μαθαίνω κοντά σας???

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Οπότε μπορεί να αφυδατώθηκα..


Δεν αφυδατώνεσαι τόσο εύκολα... Αν ο οργανισμός σου έχει αφυδατωθεί έστω και λίγο τότε διψάει και σε ωθεί να πάρεις το νερό που πρέπει.

Άκου την προσωπική μου εμπειρία επ' αυτού.
Εγώ νερό δεν έπινα σχεδόν καθόλου. Μπορεί μια ολόκληρη μέρα να μην είχα πιει καθόλου νερό. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ήμουν αφυδατωμένος. Το νερό το παίρνουμε από όλα τα "ζουμιά" που πίνουμε αλλά και από τις στερεές τροφές που τρώμε οι οποίες αποτελούνται και από πολύ νερό.
Παλιότερα έπινα 4-5 καφέδες την ημέρα. Μόνο φραπέ, γλυκό και σε μεγάλο ποτήρι. Κοίτα λοιπόν τι είχε γίνει.

Είχα μάθει τον οργανισμό μου σε μεγάλες ποσότητες καφεΐνης. Οπότε αν δεν έπινα αρκετό καφέ είχα κάποια "στερητικά" συμπτώματα.
Επίσης είχα μάθει τον εγκέφαλο μου ότι ξεδιψάω με καφέ και έτσι κάθε φορά που το σώμα μου διψούσε ο εγκέφαλός μου ζήταγε καφέ.
Ο καφές ήταν γλυκός οπότε υπήρχε και το γνωστό φαινόμενο ινσουλίνης-γλυκόζης.

Ενώ λοιπόν κατ ουσίαν διψούσα εγώ έλεγα "δεν θέλω νερό, θέλω καφέ" (γιατί επιπρόσθετα ήθελα και την καφεΐνη και την ζάχαρη). Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και με την coca cola!!! Αλλά και με χυμούς (έπινα λίτρα amita motion νομίζοντας ότι δίνω στον εαυτό μου υγεία και βιταμίνες ο μάπας)

Τέλος να πω ότι δεν θεωρώ απίθανο κάποιος να κοροϊδεύει με αντίστοιχο τρόπο τον εγκέφαλο του και ενώ κατ' ουσία διψάει, να ζητάει φαγητό... Ίσως να είναι υπερβολικό αλλά ίσως να υπάρχει και μια δόση αλήθειας σε αυτό! Αυτό κουμπώνει και με κάτι άλλο που έχω σκεφτεί (ο ψαγμένος)για τον εαυτό μου. Το ότι η ανάγκη μου να αισθανθώ χορτάτος είναι μια προέκταση το ότι θέλω να είμαι/νιώσω πλήρης γενικότερα στην ζωή μου και επειδή δεν αισθάνομαι χορτάτος και πλήρης στους άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου το αντικαθιστώ με την πληρότητα του στομαχιού μου την οποία μπορώ εύκολα να αποκτήσω με μερικές (αρκετές) μπουκιές φαγητό (αυτό που λέμε, αφού η μόνη χαρά που μου έμεινε είναι το φαγητό ας φάω μέχρι να σκάσω και το πολύ πολύ να πεθάνω να ησυχάσω κλπ κλπ).


Υ.Γ. Αυτό το ποστ είναι ένα μάθημα για το πως ξεκινώντας από την αφυδάτωση καταλήγεις στην ψυχανάλυση σε λίγες μόνο γραμμές.

----------


## pink_90

Καλήμερες!!! Α εγώ τη μέση τη μέτρησα 2 εκ πάνω από τον αφαλό... όχι στο στενότερο σημείο... Τελπάν κορτσούδια το φυσιολογικό λίπους είναι 20-25% κ εγώ ακόμα δε το χω φτάσει είμαι στο 29% σύμφωνα με τη λιπομέτρηση στη διαιτολόγο αν κ μια φορά στο φαρμακείο με είχε βγάλει 24%(i wish!) χαχαχα Μπακλαβά συμφωνώ με αυτά που έγραψες περί πληρότητας, φαγητού και απόλαυσης!

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Eγώ πάντως στο μέτρημα είμαι εντελώς άχρηστη. Και 5 φορές το ίδιο λεπτό να μετρηθώ, κάθε φορά άλλο θα βγεί...
Πόσο μάλλον αν μετριέμαι μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Πώς να θυμάμαι ακριβώς πού μέτρησα την προηγούμενη ;!;!
Χτες πχ έβγαλα μέση 107 το πρωί, 113 το μεσημέρι και 109 το βράδυ. Γοφοί από 120 μέχρι 127.

Σύμφωνα με τη φωτό που έβαλε ο μπακλαβάς, τώρα είμαι μέση 108 και γοφούς 122. Αλλά πάλι λάθος μου φαίνεται, αν συγκρίνω τα νούμερα με των άλλων κοριτσιών που είναι -30φευγα κιλά από μένα! Παραπάνω δεν έπρεπε να είμαι;;

Άβυσσος η ψυχή της μεζούρας.... :no:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μαρουλένια σήμερα αγαπάς όλο τον κόσμο!

την μέση μου στον αφαλό την μέτρησα.

κοκκινοσκουφίτσα πάντως χθες επειδή με βάλατε σε σκέψεις,τρεις φορές τους μέτρησα τους γοφούς, 113 με έδειξε. κάποιο ρόλο θα παίζει κ η γυμναστική κ οι κατακρατήσεις.

ρε κορίτσια εγώ είμαι 164 με το ζόρι λογικό κ επόμενο να ζυγίζω κ λιγότερα κιλά από εσάς.
επίσης έχω κάτι γαμπούλες αστραγάλους χεράκια πολύ αδύνατα ,γενικά απο κατασκευής μου δν ζυγίζω. εξού κ το 44%
πινκ πολύ αυστηρό ρε το 20-25% ,όλοι πια οι μοντέλοι εδώ μαζευτήκατε!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by kokkinoskoufitsa_
> Eγώ πάντως στο μέτρημα είμαι εντελώς άχρηστη. Και 5 φορές το ίδιο λεπτό να μετρηθώ, κάθε φορά άλλο θα βγεί...
> Πόσο μάλλον αν μετριέμαι μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Πώς να θυμάμαι ακριβώς πού μέτρησα την προηγούμενη ;!;!
> Χτες πχ έβγαλα μέση 107 το πρωί, 113 το μεσημέρι και 109 το βράδυ. Γοφοί από 120 μέχρι 127.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τη φωτό που έβαλε ο μπακλαβάς, τώρα είμαι μέση 108 και γοφούς 122. Αλλά πάλι λάθος μου φαίνεται, αν συγκρίνω τα νούμερα με των άλλων κοριτσιών που είναι -30φευγα κιλά από μένα! Παραπάνω δεν έπρεπε να είμαι;;
> 
> Άβυσσος η ψυχή της μεζούρας.... :no:


100 φορές το έχω πει ότι η μέτρηση με την μεζούρα είναι άλλα αντ' άλλων.
Εγώ μέτρησα χτες την κοιλιά μου από 91 (τσίτα σφιγμένος σε πόζα εξώφυλλο για το men's health) μέχρι 101 (σε πόζα χαλαρωμένος όρθιος Βούδας).
Και η ζυγαριά επίσης. 10 φορές να ανέβεις στο καπάκι 1-2 κιλά διαφορά θα σου την δείξει... Οπότε όπως ο πάνσοφος έχω πει... το μόνο που μετράει είναι τι λένε τα ρούχα μας και ο καθρέφτης μας

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Ρε μπακλαβά....με ρούφηγμα κοιλιάς είμαι έτοιμη να εκθρονίσω Ζιζέλ και Ναόμι....  :Big Grin:

----------


## baklavas

Αυτά είναι τα ποσοστά λίπους που πρέπει να έχουμε . Τα πράσινα!!
Τα πράσινα καλύπτουν ένα πολύ μεγάλο φάσμα ανθρώπων. Από αθλητές μέχρι απλά υγιείς ψιλοαγύμναστους. Άντε εμείς να έχουμε σαν στόχο να είμαστε στα μεγάλα πράσινα.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

έλεος ρε συ μπακλαβά δν μπορείς να κάτσεις απλά ακίνητος να μετρηθείς? πρέπει να ποζάρεις?


δν συμφωνώ. ο καθρέφτης μου έλεγε για πολλά χρόνια οτι ήμουν μοντέλο αλλά δν ήμουν κ άργησα να το καταλάβω.
για τα ρούχα ναι. ισχύει. αλλά παίζει κ με αυτό που πλένεις τα τζιν κ στενεύουν 2 νούμερα.
εγώ μόλις παχύνω ή είμαι πρησμένη ,την διαφορά στα εσώρουχα την καταλαβαίνω.
όλα πρέπει να τα κάνουμε. κ μεζοροποίηση κ να μην φοβόμαστε να αντικρίζουμε τον εαυτό μας στον καθρέφτη κ από τα ρούχα να βλέπουμε. χωρίς να καταντήσει εμμονή πάντα


κοκκινοσκουφίτσα όταν δν θα χεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις μετρήσου μια μέρα το πρωί μετά απο τουαλέτα κ μετά την επόμενη κ δες αν έχεις μεγάλη διαφορά στις μετρήσεις.

----------


## baklavas

Η μια είναι έτοιμη να εκθρονίσει Ζιζέλ και Ναόμι, της άλλης της έλεγε ο καθρέφτης για πολλά χρόνια ότι ήταν μοντέλο, ε ας μαζέψω εγώ τα πατσοκοίλια μου να πάω στο www.shortfatanduglypeople.gr (να μην ρίχνω τον μέσο όρο ομορφιάς και γοητείας του forum τούτου)

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Εγω το ιδανικο μέτρο σύγκρισης που έχω βρει,ειναι να αγοράζω 1 ψηλοκάβαλο παντελόνι ,(τύπου φόρμα σκληρή, χοντρού υφάσματος και καθολου ελαστική) που όταν το παίρνω μου μπαίνει με τρελή δυσκολία, και φυσικά δεν αντέχεται πάνω από μισό λεπτό.
Το έχω απλά στη ντουλάπα κ το δοκιμάζω κάθε 15. Ούτε πλένεται ούτε φοριέται για να ανοίξει...Και όταν πλέον μου κάνει άνετα, πάω και παίρνω άλλο, με την ίδια λογική... Μόνο έτσι καταφέρνω να καταλάβω τι παίζει,γιατί με κολάν-μπλουζοφόρεμα και αέρινες πυτζαμούλες, δε βλέπουμε χαϊρι!

----------


## pink_90

Ρε μανταμ πως το λες έτσι το 1.64; Δηλ. εγώ που είμαι 1.60 να φορέσω την πλερέζα; Όντως με τις μεζούρες μπορείς να πάρεις άλλα αντί άλλων μέτρηση γι αυτό μπορείς να βάλεις κάποια σημάδια π.χ. αφαλός όπως είπε κ η Σου σου ώστε να είσαι στο περίπου σωστός/ή. Θα συμφωνήσω με Μπακλαβά περί καθρέφτη και ρούχων είναι οι πιο αντικειμενικοί κριτές  :Wink:  Εμένα πάντως η διαιτολόγος μου μου είπε για 20-25% άλλοι λένε κ λιγότερο τι να σας πω.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

α μια χαρά θεωρώ το ύψος μου.ναι γιαυτό κεσύ έφτασες μαξ τα 95,5. αν ήμασταν 170-175 αναλογικά, τα 100 θα τα είχαμε καβατζάρει. αυτό λέω.

----------


## pink_90

Ναι όντως μπορεί να ναι κ έτσι γιατί δε θα μου φαίνονταν κ τόοοσα πολλά αν ήμουν 1,75 π.χ. Μολαταύτα εγώ το κατάλαβα από βίντεο ότι πάχυνα ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί πάντα ήμουν χοντρούλα. Επειδή μπροστά δεν έβαζα ποτέ κιλά μια φορά που τραβήξαμε βίντεο για τις ανάγκες ενός μαθήματος στη σχολή κ γυρνάω κ βλέπω τον πισινό μου έφριξα. Λέω έτσι είμαι;; Εντάξει όχι ότι πίστευα ότι ήμουν νορμάλ, ήξερα ότι είχα πολλά κιλά να χάσω αλλά δεν είχα συναίσθηση του πόσο μεγάλου όγκου είχα μέχρι να δω το βίντεο. Ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά κ ήμουν +10 κιλά από την τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα πριν ένα μήνα. Είχα βάλει δηλ. 10 κιλά σε ένα μήνα μόλις(ίσως γι αυτό κ να μην είχα προλάβει να συνειδητοποιήσω την εικόνα). Για μένα αυτό ήταν το σοκ, πήγα σε ενδοκρινολόγο βρήκα τα θεματάκια που είχα με θυρεοειδή κλπ. κ από τότε ξεκίνησα διατροφή. Παρόλο που τα είχα βάλει σε ένα μήνα χρειάστηκα κάπου στους 5 μήνες για να χάσω αυτά τα 10 κιλά κ σαφώς ήμουν πελαγωμένη...πόσο δρόμο έχω διανύσει από τότε και πόσο έχω ωριμάσει, καμιά φορά δε το πιστεύω...

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

απτην πλευρά μου ,ήμουν εκεί στο οριο του φυσιολογικού ανέκαθεν. όταν πάχυνα ένιωθα δυσφορία, οτι δν μου κάνανε τα ρούχα, οτι δν μου άρεσα ,στις φωτο χάλια κτλ κτλ αλλά παρόλα αυτά καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. ακόμα κ τώρα δν έχω πλήρη επίγνωση του βάρους μου και της εικόνας μου,καμιά φορά περπατάω κ νιώθω 60 κιλά.
το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κ με την ηλικία μου τώρα που φτάνω τα 30, σαστίζω αν μου μιλήσει 15χρονο στον πληθυντικό.

το ανάποδο συμβαίνει φαντάζομαι κ με αυτούς που χάνουν πολλά κιλά. θα είναι δύσκολο να προσαρμοστούν στην εικόνα του αδύνατου.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by kokkinoskoufitsa_
> Εγω το ιδανικο μέτρο σύγκρισης που έχω βρει,ειναι να αγοράζω 1 ψηλοκάβαλο παντελόνι ,(τύπου φόρμα σκληρή, χοντρού υφάσματος και καθολου ελαστική) που όταν το παίρνω μου μπαίνει με τρελή δυσκολία, και φυσικά δεν αντέχεται πάνω από μισό λεπτό.
> Το έχω απλά στη ντουλάπα κ το δοκιμάζω κάθε 15. Ούτε πλένεται ούτε φοριέται για να ανοίξει...Και όταν πλέον μου κάνει άνετα, πάω και παίρνω άλλο, με την ίδια λογική... Μόνο έτσι καταφέρνω να καταλάβω τι παίζει,γιατί με κολάν-μπλουζοφόρεμα και αέρινες πυτζαμούλες, δε βλέπουμε χαϊρι!


Αφιερωμένο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19FeL0uTw-M

:spin::spin::spin:

----------


## pink_90

Νομίζω τελικά πως είναι πολύ λίγοι οι άνθρωποι που έχουν ακριβή αίσθηση της εικόνας του... Έχεις δίκιο Σου σου παρόλο που πλέον έχω φτάσει σε ένα νορμάλ βάρος πολλές φορές πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να μη το έχει "κατανοήσει". Βγαίνω π.χ. για ψώνια κ παίρνω μεγαλύτερο νούμερο να δοκιμάσω μη πιστεύοντας ότι θα μπω στο σμολ. Πολλοί μου λένε πόσο αδυνάτισα κ πως να μη χάσω άλλο αλλά λέω τώρα βλέπουν το ίδιο σώμα με εμένα, πώς μου το λένε αυτό από τη στιγμή που εγώ βλέπω ότι έχω ακόμα παραπάνω κιλά. Εντάξει το λένε κ κάνοντας σύγκριση με το πώς ήμουν...αν ήμουν πάντα πάνω κάτω σ αυτά τα κιλά ίσως να μην τους ξένιζε όταν λέω πως θέλω να χάσω λίγο ακόμα. Βέβαια πλέον παρατηρώ ότι η απώλεια κιλών δε μου είναι εμμονή ούτε σκοπός. Τρώω περισσότερο από ποτέ απλά επιλέγω τις καλύτερες τροφές κ ασκούμαι συστηματικά, χωρίς να θέλω να λέω μεγάλα λόγια νομίζω ότι μου έχει γίνει πλέον τρόπος ζωής κ έτσι νιώθω πως θα συνεχίσω να τρέφομαι.

----------


## Mari Lian

Μέχρι τέλος καλοκαιριού πρέπει να'μαι 58!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by pink_90_
> Πολλοί μου λένε πόσο αδυνάτισα κ πως να μη χάσω άλλο αλλά λέω τώρα βλέπουν το ίδιο σώμα με εμένα, πώς μου το λένε αυτό από τη στιγμή που εγώ βλέπω ότι έχω ακόμα παραπάνω κιλά.


OK το λένε πιστεύω γιατί εκφράζουν την δική τους υποκειμενική αντίληψη και στους περισσότερους δεν αρέσουν οι πολύ αδύνατες (μην πούμε για άντρες που το να είσαι αδύνατος είναι μέγα μειονέκτημα).
Δες το σουξέ που έχει η Κιμ Καρντάσιαν και θα καταλάβεις...

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> ακόμα κ τώρα δν έχω πλήρη επίγνωση του βάρους μου και της εικόνας μου,καμιά φορά περπατάω κ νιώθω 60 κιλά.


Το φοράω, περπατάω και... πετάω!!!

----------


## marulenia

Πω πω μια μεζουρομέτρηση έκανα και σηκώθηκε από κάτω τσουνάμι..
Να δω την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα πώς θα βρω την προηγούμενη να δω τι πουλιά έπιασα  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:




> Δεν αφυδατώνεσαι τόσο εύκολα... Αν ο οργανισμός σου έχει αφυδατωθεί έστω και λίγο τότε διψάει και σε ωθεί να πάρεις το νερό που πρέπει.


Αυτό με την αφυδάτωση μάλλον δεν το έθεσα και πολύ καλά.. Εννοούσα ότι ντάξει έπεσε η ζυγαριά και χαίρομαι. Αλλά τις δύο προηγούμενες μέρες ήπια λιγότερο νερό από ότι συνήθως, οπότε μπορεί να φταίει κι αυτό. Διατηρούμαι λοιπόν συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξη.




> Τέλος να πω ότι δεν θεωρώ απίθανο κάποιος να κοροϊδεύει με αντίστοιχο τρόπο τον εγκέφαλο του και ενώ κατ' ουσία διψάει, να ζητάει φαγητό... Ίσως να είναι υπερβολικό αλλά ίσως να υπάρχει και μια δόση αλήθειας σε αυτό! Αυτό κουμπώνει και με κάτι άλλο που έχω σκεφτεί (ο ψαγμένος)για τον εαυτό μου. *Το ότι η ανάγκη μου να αισθανθώ χορτάτος είναι μια προέκταση το ότι θέλω να είμαι/νιώσω πλήρης γενικότερα στην ζωή μου και επειδή δεν αισθάνομαι χορτάτος και πλήρης στους άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου το αντικαθιστώ με την πληρότητα του στομαχιού μου την οποία μπορώ εύκολα να αποκτήσω με μερικές (αρκετές) μπουκιές φαγητό* (αυτό που λέμε, αφού η μόνη χαρά που μου έμεινε είναι το φαγητό ας φάω μέχρι να σκάσω και το πολύ πολύ να πεθάνω να ησυχάσω κλπ κλπ).


Τα είπες όλα... Τουλάχιστον σε ό,τι αφορά εμένα... Είναι αυτό που περιγράφω κι εγώ ως "γεμίζω το κενό μέσα μου, με φαγητό αλλά το άτιμο κενό είναι μαύρη τρύπα... Όλο ρουφάει, ποτέ δε γεμίζει..." Ευχαριστώ για αυτές τις τρεις παραγράφους baklavas. Ποιες μεζούρες και ποια τι έφαγα σήμερα.. Τα είπες όλα..

@Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα τι ωραία μέθοδος αυτή με το παντελόνι! Πες μου ότι τα φοράς μετά όμως όταν πάρεις τα προηγούμενα... Εντάξει ήδη έχω φανταστεί τη ντουλάπα σου σαν του αστυνόμου Σαϊνη, αλλά στη θέση της γκρι καμπαρντίνας κόκκινες μπέρτες με κουκούλα και ψηλοκάβαλα μαύρα παντελόνια!!!

@ΣουΣου αγαπώ όλον τον κόσμο γιατί ζεις κι εσύ μαζί!!

@Tassos67i ευχαριστώ για το credit (να άνθρωπος που εκτιμάει το χιουμορ και δε μας κάνει να νιώθουμε φιλη-φιδι γκουχου γκουχου baklavas)

@Pink εγώ από τις φωτογραφίες κατάλαβα πόσο φούσκωσα.. Κι από τα σχόλια των γύρω μου.. Ειδικά του πατέρα μου που γενικά δεν παρατηρεί ποτέ τίποτα... Τη μέρα που μου είπε κι εκείνος καλέ πώς έγινες έτσι, εκείνη τη μέρα άρχισα να ανησυχώ... Για τη μεζούρα έχεις δίκιο πάντως.. Τα σημαδάκια βοηθάνε αρκετά, ελιές, ουλές, τατού :P ό,τι έχει ο καθένας  :Smile:  Ντάξει μην πάθουμε και τελειομανία και σε αυτό. Δηλαδή ένας πόντος πάνω, ένας πόντος κάτω δε θα μας δείξει την πορεία; Δεν ξέρω, εγώ που γενικά τα βλέπω σε ότι site βάζω τα νούμερα μου με τα στατιστικά με ενδιαφέρει η καμπύλη στο διάγραμμα να διανύει φθινουσα πορεία ή σταθερή... όλα τα άλλα με αφήνουν αδιάφορη.. 

@MariLiam αν εισαι 59 θα ή 60 θα γκρεμιστεί κανένας φούρνος; Τι deadline ειναι αυτό; Ποιος σε πιέζει;

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Χαχαχαχαχα κλαίω από τα γέλια....!!! Ναι εννοείται ότι μετά τα φοράω...Γι'αυτό το παντελόνι-μεζούρα είναι τύπου φόρμα, για να φορεθεί στο γυμναστήριο μετά, όταν θα είναι ψιλοφαρδύ..!! :bouncing:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> ακόμα κ τώρα δν έχω πλήρη επίγνωση του βάρους μου και της εικόνας μου,καμιά φορά περπατάω κ νιώθω 60 κιλά.
> 
> 
> Το φοράω, περπατάω και... πετάω!!!







εύγε στα αρσενικά του φόρουμ που είναι μερακλήδες κ ξέρουν να εκτιμούν τα γυναικεία προσόντα

----------


## marulenia

Να είχες δίκιο με τη μεζορομέτρηση..
Είναι μικρές οι αλλαγές, αλλά κάπως την αντιλαμβάνεσαι την τάση που έχεις, αν είναι ανοδική ή καθοδική...
keep walking!!! 
venceremos!!!

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

εγώ δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω τι πήρα και τι έχασα. Αν αδειάσει ποτέ το έντερό μου και ξεπρηστεί ποτέ η κοιλιά μου, κάτι θα καταλάβω.
Δε με νοιάζει τι δείχνει η ζυγαριά, ξέρω ότι ζυγίζει το 10πλάσιο έντερο. Αλλά πονάειιι !
Από χθες δεν υποφέρεται, πονάω παντού, έντερο, στομάχι, νεφρά, πάγκρεας, πλάτη, πλευρά, μέση.... :no:
Δε μετριέμαι, είμαι +5 κιλά και +10 πόντοι !

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by kokkinoskoufitsa_
> εγώ δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω τι πήρα και τι έχασα. Αν αδειάσει ποτέ το έντερό μου και ξεπρηστεί ποτέ η κοιλιά μου, κάτι θα καταλάβω.
> Δε με νοιάζει τι δείχνει η ζυγαριά, ξέρω ότι ζυγίζει το 10πλάσιο έντερο. Αλλά πονάειιι !
> Από χθες δεν υποφέρεται, πονάω παντού, έντερο, στομάχι, νεφρά, πάγκρεας, πλάτη, πλευρά, μέση.... :no:
> Δε μετριέμαι, είμαι +5 κιλά και +10 πόντοι !


Τα δημητριακά και τα ακτινίδια δεν βοηθούν;;

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

και δημητριακά ολικής τρώω, και ακτινίδια, και σαλάτα, και πολύ νερό πίνω, και γυμναστική κάνω, υποτίθεται ότι τα κάνω όλα. 
Απλά είναι παρενέργεια των φαρμάκων που παίρνω, οπότε ίσως τα σταματήσω πάλι για λίγο. 
Αλλιώς με βλέπω να σκάω κ να εξαφανίζω την Ήπειρο από το χάρτη...

----------


## marulenia

Καλημέρα σας,

Βάρος: 83.9
Ύψος: 169 (όχι δεν ψήλωσα...)
Λαιμός: 36
Μέση: 96
Γοφοί: 106

Ποσοστό λίπους: 39.6%

Έχω μερικούς ενδοιασμούς, ως προς τα σημεία του μετρήματος. Και το λέω αυτό γιατί το δικό μου μέρος συσσώρευσης λίπους είναι η κοιλιά και τα μπούτια... Νταξει τώρα να χαμε να λέγαμε..

----------


## baklavas

Σημερινή μέτρηση σε ζυγαριά με βαρίδι (φαρμακείου): 84,5 κιλά με τα ρούχα (ακριβώς όσο και την προηγούμενη βδομάδα)

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όσο και να χάσω, πάντα τα κιλά μου είναι ίδια με τους πόντους της μέσης μου, και οι πόντοι των γοφών είναι πάντα 15 παραπάνω από της μέσης. Καλά το 2ο έχει να κάνει με τον σωματότυπο , αλλά το πρώτο 1η φορά το προσέχω, τυχαίο είναι ή συμβαίνει και σ'εσάς ;;

----------


## marulenia

Καλημέρα σας,

Βάρος: 84.1
Ύψος: 169 (όχι δεν ψήλωσα...)
Λαιμός: 36
Μέση: 96
Γοφοί: 104

Ποσοστό λίπους: 38.7%

Συνεχίζω να έχω μερικούς ενδοιασμούς, ως προς τα του μετρήματος.
τέσπα.. τουλάχιστον δεν αυξάνομαι

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

καλύτερα να μετριέσαι κάθε μήνα... Φαίνεται μεγαλύτερη διαφορά, ακόμα και λίγο λάθος να μετρηθείς !!

----------


## xristinakalb

Καλημερα , ξεκιναω αλλη μια φορα και ελπιζω να τα καταφερω ! Πρωινο ζυγισμα 77.3 .. Απορω πως εφτασα τοσα πολλα  :Frown:

----------


## baklavas

Ύψος: 1,79
Βάρος: 82
Λαιμός: 42
Μέση (στον αφαλό): 96
Γοφοί: 96 (ντιπ άκωλος)

Ποσοστό λίπους: 21,5%

Καλύτερα εκείνη η ζυγαριά λιπομέτρησης στο φαρμακείο που με έδειχνε σταθερά κάτω από 20%. Μέχρι και 16% με είχε δείξει... εκεί να δεις χαρά που είχα πάρει!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλό είναι και το 20 %.. Μια χαρά ποσοστό λίπους είναι!! Αφού στα κιλά σου είσαι!!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> Γοφοί: 96 *(ντιπ άκωλος)*
> 
> 
> Μιας και ρίχνεις πολύ περπάτημα, αν επιλέξεις να ανεβαίνεις παρατεταμένες μεγάλες ανηφόρες με μεγάλο δρασκελισμό, έστω και αργά, τότε θα τονωθούν οι γλουτιαίοι.


Σιγά μην μου βγει εμένα η γλωσσα για να κάνω κώλο. :spin:
Λέω να βάλω τίποτα προσθετικά σιλικονούχα κωλομάγουλα αργότερα (όταν μεγαλώσω και έχει σταματήσει η ανάπτυξη πια) :smilegrin:

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> 
> 
> κιλά 78
> ...


Τι περίμενες μαντάμ (κυριολεκτικώς);
Να πέφτεις ένα πόντο την βδομάδα; Αν πήγαινε έτσι, κορμάρες θα ήταν όλοι στον πλανήτη...

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tassos67i_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπακλαβά το θέμα είναι ότι όταν κάθεσαι σε σκληρή επιφάνεια όπως πλαστική καρέκλα ίσως πονάς και πρέπει να το αποφεύγεις.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


για να είμαι ειλικρινής , με τις ποσότητες που σαβούριασα από την προηγούμενη κυριακή, θα περίμενα να έχω καβατζάρει τα 80. αρχές δεκέμβρη ήμουν 72 κ μέσα σε λιγότερο από ένα μήνα έβαλα 5-6 κιλά.
εκτοτε δν έχω κάνει την παραμικρή προσπάθεια να περιορίσω τις θερμίδες ,αλλά έχω αλλάξει την σύστασή τους,(δν τρώω σκατολοίδια) και επίσης κάνω συστηματικό περπάτημα. με αυτά κ με αυτά δν έχω ανέβει κ άλλο κ είμαι χαρούμενη που για να συντηρηθώ δν καταφεύγω σε στερητικές μεθόδους.
ελπίζω κ με ένα μικρό περιορισμό και σε βάθος χρόνου να αρχίσω να χάνω κ λίγο γιατί έρχεται κ το καλοκαίρι και θέλω να χωράω στο περσινό μου μαγιό.

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν το εννοούσα βρε Ελένη... πλάκα έκανα!

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> για να είμαι ειλικρινής , με τις ποσότητες που σαβούριασα από την προηγούμενη κυριακή, θα περίμενα να έχω καβατζάρει τα 80. αρχές δεκέμβρη ήμουν 72 κ μέσα σε λιγότερο από ένα μήνα έβαλα 5-6 κιλά.
> εκτοτε δν έχω κάνει την παραμικρή προσπάθεια να περιορίσω τις θερμίδες ,αλλά έχω αλλάξει την σύστασή τους,(δν τρώω σκατολοίδια) και επίσης κάνω συστηματικό περπάτημα. με αυτά κ με αυτά δν έχω ανέβει κ άλλο κ είμαι χαρούμενη που για να συντηρηθώ δν καταφεύγω σε στερητικές μεθόδους.
> ελπίζω κ με ένα μικρό περιορισμό και σε βάθος χρόνου να αρχίσω να χάνω κ λίγο γιατί έρχεται κ το καλοκαίρι και θέλω να χωράω στο περσινό μου μαγιό.


Έρχεται η παχυσαρκία ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙΙΙΙ... Στην γωνία είναι!!!
Κάθε φορά που θα ανοίγεις το στόμα σου να χλαμπουκώσεις κάτι ποταπό θα με φαντάζεσαι σαν βρυκόλακα να σε κατακεραυνώνει και θα σου κόβεται η όρεξη... :smilegrin:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Ακωλος βρυκολακας :Cool:

----------


## marulenia

Εμένα η σταθεροποίηση μια χαρά μου φαίνεται... Και οι @κwλιές επίσης...
Το θέμα είναι να μένουμε μακριά από τα επεισόδια.. Ή αν συμβαίνουν να είναι σπάνια και περιστασιακά

Βάρος: 84.4
Λαιμός: 36
Μέση: 96
Γοφοί: 106

Ποσοστό λίπους: 39.6%

----------


## marulenia

Βάρος: 83.6
Λαιμός: 36
Μέση: 94
Γοφοί: 104

Ποσοστό λίπους: 38.7%

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

well done μαρουλένια  , η νηστεία βοηθάει τελικά όχι μόνο στο βάρος αλλά κ στην αποτοξίνωση από κακές κ αρνητικές σκέψεις, κ έτσι αλλάζει ο τροχός κ όλα τα όργανα μέτρησης!

εγώ δν πρόλαβα να ζυγιστώ-μεζουρομετρηθώ! αλλά δν πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει κ κάτι προς το καλύτερο.
its ok.

----------


## baklavas

83 με τα ρούχα... άρα 81 χωρίς
Δεν μεζουρομετρήθηκα γιατί δεν έχω διάθεση...

----------


## toasteritounotou

Ας πω κι εγω τα δικα μου (αν και δεν ξερω αν μετριεμαι σωστα):

Χθες 5/4
Κιλά 65,4
Υψος: 1,68
Στηθος 89 (βασικα πλατη-γιατι στηθος δεν εχω)
Μεση 76
Περιφερεια 101
Λαιμος 29

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by toasteritounotou_
> Ας πω κι εγω τα δικα μου (αν και δεν ξερω αν μετριεμαι σωστα):
> 
> Χθες 5/4
> Κιλά 65,4
> Υψος: 1,68
> Στηθος 89 (βασικα πλατη-γιατι στηθος δεν εχω)
> Μεση 76
> Περιφερεια 101
> Λαιμος 29



Ποσοστό λίπους 31,6% (στα φυσιολογικά και ιατρικώς ενδεδειγμένα όρια)
ΒΜΙ <25 (στα φυσιολογικά και ιατρικώς ενδεδειγμένα όρια)

ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΕΙΣΑΙ!!!

----------


## toasteritounotou

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 
> 
> Ποσοστό λίπους 31,6% (στα φυσιολογικά και ιατρικώς ενδεδειγμένα όρια)
> ΒΜΙ <25 (στα φυσιολογικά και ιατρικώς ενδεδειγμένα όρια)
> 
> ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΕΙΣΑΙ!!!


Ειναι το 31,6% στα φυσιολογικα ορια; Απο ενα συντομο google search βρηκα πως ειναι δειγμα παχυσαρκιας.
Το BMI καλο ειναι. Απλα φλερταρω με το προς τα πανω ορια και θα ηθελα να ειμαι καπου στη μεση.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

toasteritounotou απότι διάβασα κ στο τι έφαγα σήμερα ,θεωρώ οτι θα δεις το αποτέλεσμα που ζητάς περισσότερο με γυμναστική παρά με δίαιτα.
γιατί κ να χάσεις 5 κιλά οι αναλογίες θα παραμείνουν ίδιες.(απότι θυμάμαι μεγαλύτερος πάνω κορμός από κάτω)
σε καταλαβαίνω κεγώ έτσι είμαι. 

ενώ με γυμναστική θα σμιλευτείς κ θα έχεις πολύ πιο όμορφο σώμα από τα 5 κιλά πάνω 5 κάτω. αν συντηρηθείς ως έχει κ κάνεις κ λίγη γυμναστική πιστεύω οτι μετά από κανα 2μηνο γυμναστικής(δύο με τρεις ώρες προγράμματα γυμναστηρίου την εβδομάδα ή 4-5 μέρες/εβδομάδα περπάτημα 4-5χλμ(είναι για μένα οι δύο πιο ιδανικές επιλογές για κάποιον που δν πολυγουστάρει γυμναστική ) θα δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. στην πορεία θα σου αρέσει κ η γυμναστική. θα το δεις.

έχω διαβάσει κιόλας οτι κάποιος με της θερμίδες συντήρησης αν κάνει επί 20 εβδομάδες περπάτημα σχεδόν καθημερινό μπορεί να χάσει μέχρι κ 9 κιλά.

καλά τώρα δν θα τρως κάθε μέρα θερμίδες συντήρησης ούτε θα κάνεις κ κάθε μέρα χιλιόμετρα αλλά με την μισή προσπάθεια μπορεί να νιώσεις πολύ καλύτερα από το να μπεις σε διαδικασία διατροφής. από την στιγμή που δν είσαι υπέρβαρη

----------


## toasteritounotou

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> toasteritounotou απότι διάβασα κ στο τι έφαγα σήμερα ,θεωρώ οτι θα δεις το αποτέλεσμα που ζητάς περισσότερο με γυμναστική παρά με δίαιτα.
> γιατί κ να χάσεις 5 κιλά οι αναλογίες θα παραμείνουν ίδιες.(απότι θυμάμαι μεγαλύτερος πάνω κορμός από κάτω)
> σε καταλαβαίνω κεγώ έτσι είμαι. 
> 
> ενώ με γυμναστική θα σμιλευτείς κ θα έχεις πολύ πιο όμορφο σώμα από τα 5 κιλά πάνω 5 κάτω. αν συντηρηθείς ως έχει κ κάνεις κ λίγη γυμναστική πιστεύω οτι μετά από κανα 2μηνο γυμναστικής(δύο με τρεις ώρες προγράμματα γυμναστηρίου την εβδομάδα ή 4-5 μέρες/εβδομάδα περπάτημα 4-5χλμ(είναι για μένα οι δύο πιο ιδανικές επιλογές για κάποιον που δν πολυγουστάρει γυμναστική ) θα δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. στην πορεία θα σου αρέσει κ η γυμναστική. θα το δεις.
> 
> έχω διαβάσει κιόλας οτι κάποιος με της θερμίδες συντήρησης αν κάνει επί 20 εβδομάδες περπάτημα σχεδόν καθημερινό μπορεί να χάσει μέχρι κ 9 κιλά.



Λοιπον, αυτο το προγραμμα γυμναστικης που περιγραφεις το ακοκουθησα πριν τα χριστουγεννα για 3-4 μηνες. Αν και οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι ειδα καποια αποτελεσματα, επειδη με τη γυμναστικη πεινουσα συνεχως (ισως ηταν και ψυχολογικο, δεν ξερω), δεν εφτασα το στοχο μου.

Επιπλεον, ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που θελουν να χουν συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα για να μην ξεφευγουν. Ολα συγκεκριμενα και ζυγισμενα. Ισως ειμαι λιγο ψυχαναγκαστικη με κατι τετοια.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι αλλά το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα? πέρα από το τι έδειξε η ζυγαριά και τα ρούχα?

πάντως κ εμένα μου ανοίγει καμιά φορά η όρεξη με το γυμναστήριο αλλά γιατί δν το διαχειρίζομαι σωστά. αν φας λίγο πριν την γυμναστική κάποιο φρούτο κ σχεδόν αμέσως μετά πρωτείνη(ένα γιαουρτάκι, ένα αυγό) δν ανοίγει η όρεξη. το δοκίμασες?
το περπάτημα πάντως εμένα δν μου ανοίγει σίγουρα την όρεξη κ επίσης κερδίζω μία ώρα απτην ζωή μου στη οποία δν τρώω ,δν βαριέμαι. αν δν σαρέσει η γυμναστική μήπως να το γύριζες στο απλό περπάτημα?

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> επίσης κερδίζω μία ώρα απτην ζωή μου στη οποία δν τρώω ,δν βαριέμαι



Χαχαχαχαχα είσαι Θεά!!!

----------


## toasteritounotou

Μανταμ σου σου, με το γυμναστηριο-βαρη ειδα διαφορα σε συσφιξη οποτε και θα το συνεχισω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη ετρωγα συνεχεια, η κοιλια μου δεν επεφτε με τιποτα. Αντιθετα ειδα μεγαλη βελτιωση στο πισω μερος του σωματος (αν και οχι στην πλατη που εχω λιπακια), αλλα εκει δε με ενοιαζε και τοσο.

----------


## baklavas

Τελικά μεζουρομετρήθηκα σήμερα...
Καμία διαφορά φυσικά

Βάρος 81kgr (ή κάπου εκεί γιατί δεν μπορώ να δω με ακρίβεια την βελόνα)
Ύψος 179cm (δεν ψήλωσα ούτε ένα πόντο)
Μέση 96cm (δεν έχασα ούτε ένα πόντο)
Λαιμό 42cm (δεν πήρα ούτε ένα πόντο)

Λίπος 21,4% (μια χαρά)

----------


## marulenia

Well done baklavas!!
Αυτά τα δεν ψήλωσα, δεν έχασα, δεν πήρα πολύ με άρεσαν  :Smile: 

Προσπάθησε όμως να τρως.. Οι στεναχώριες δε θα φύγουν αν ξενηστικωθείς...

----------


## marulenia

Βάρος: 84.3
Λαιμός: 35
Μέση: 95
Γοφοί: 105

Ποσοστό λίπους: 39.2%

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

δν μεζουρομετρήθηκα αλλά ζυγίστηκα

78,9

τέλος αρχίζω ΔΙΑΙΤΑ!

----------


## baklavas

Δεν μεζουρομετρήθηκα αλλά ζυγίστηκα

84 με ρούχα & παπούτσια (+1 κιλό από την Μ. Δευτέρα)

Ότι έχασα από την ανορεξία της Μ. βδομάδας το πήρα από την πασχαλιάτικη γουρουνοφαγία...

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Ήμουν 106.2 kg - 107 μέση - 120 γοφοί....
Τώρα λέει 109 kg εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες αλλά 101 μέση - 115 γοφοί.
Whatever !  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

το σύστημα με τα παντελόνια τι λέει??????

----------


## baklavas

6 πόντους πιο κάτω η μέση με +3 κιλά πως γίνεται;
Αδυνατίζεις παχαίνοντας;
Να έβαλες κανένα κιλό μυών και να έχασες λίπος μέσα σε δύο εβδομάδες, πολύ δύσκολο κι αυτό..
Μήπως είχες σταματήσει γυμναστική και την ξαναξεκίνησες τις τελευταίες μέρες;

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> το σύστημα με τα παντελόνια τι λέει??????


στα παντελονια επεσα 2 νουμερα (1.5 για την ακρίβεια) !

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> 6 πόντους πιο κάτω η μέση με +3 κιλά πως γίνεται;
> Αδυνατίζεις παχαίνοντας;
> Να έβαλες κανένα κιλό μυών και να έχασες λίπος μέσα σε δύο εβδομάδες, πολύ δύσκολο κι αυτό..
> Μήπως είχες σταματήσει γυμναστική και την ξαναξεκίνησες τις τελευταίες μέρες;


Που να ξερω ;; Δεν εχω ιδεα !! Να μου χαλασε η ζυγαρια ;;
Στους ποντους δεν κανω λαθος, γιατι αντε να κανεις λαθος 1-2ποντων, αλλα οχι 6 ! Οποτε δεν ξερω τι παιζει. Ουτε γυμναστικη ειχα σταματησει, μονο για 2 εβδομαδες αλλα ηταν πριν κανα μηνα αυτο. 
Απο ποντους τοσους χανω παντα, αλλα συνηθως φαινεται κ στη ζυγαρια.
Τωρα να'ναι τοσο μεγαλη η κατακρατηση απο τις κορτιζονες που τρωω; Μπορει, τι να πω! Παντως τα παντελονια μπαινουν, οποτε αυτο εχει σημασια :wink1:

----------


## toasteritounotou

Προ εορτων

65.4 κιλα
στήθος 89 εκ.
μεση 76 εκ.
περιφέρεια 101 εκ. 

Σημερις ηρθε η ωρα να ρθω αντιμετωπη με τα μεθεορτια αποτελεσματα.

66.6 κιλα
μέση 78 εκ

ξεκινησα πιο εντατικο προγραμμα στο γυμναστηριο και οψομεθα.

----------


## toasteritounotou

Επισημες μετρησεις εβδομαδας:

Βαρος: 66,0 kg
Στηθος: 90,5 cm
Μεση: 77 cm
Περιφερεια: 101 cm

----------


## baklavas

83,8 με ρούχα & παπούτσια
πάνω κάτω όσο και τη περασμένη βδομάδα αν και η μεζουρομέτρηση κοιλιάς μου έδειξε +1 ποντάκι

----------


## baklavas

Mεζουρομετρήθηκα σήμερα

Βάρος 84kgr με ρούχα παπούτσια άρα πες 82...
Μέση 95cm
Λαιμός 42cm

Λίπος 20,7%

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

80,1.

έτοιμη να βγω στην παραλία.

----------


## toasteritounotou

Μετρηθηκα σημερα και εχω ακριβως τις ιδιες διαστασεις και τα ιδια κιλα οπως πριν απο 15 μερες (βεβαια εχω 2-3 μερες καθυστερηση και ισως κανονικα να ειμαι λιγο ελαφρυτερη). Δεν ειναι ομως αυτο που με απασχολει. Ειναι το γεγονος οτι παρολο που ακομη και η μεζουρα δειχνει οτι δεν εχω χασει ποντο, εγω νομιζω πως δειχνω πιο αδυνατη. Συνεχιζω γυμναστηριο χαλαρα και ψιλοκραταω τη διατροφη.

Ειναι ψυχολογικο; Κανω λαθος τις μετρησεις; Το πιο σφιχτο σωμα (οσο προλαβε να σφιξει) ακομα και στις ιδιες διαστασεις φαινεται πιο αδυνατο απο το αγυμναστο;

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Nαι το σφιχτο σωμα φαινεται πολυ διαφορετικο απο το πλαδαρο. Αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο σε 2 εβδομαδες να εσφιξες τοσο που να ειναι εμφανες με γυμνο ματι. Εξαρταται κ απο το προγραμμα που ακολουθεις βεβαια κ απο το αν λιωνεις καθημερινα στο γυμναστηριο, αλλα και παλι 2 εβδομαδες δεν αρκουν καν για να συνειδητοποιησει ο οργανισμος οτι τον εχεις βαλει στη διαδικασια της μυικης ενδυναμωσης. Ποσο μαλλον να φανει και συσφιξη-γραμμωση...

----------


## toasteritounotou

Κοιτα, πηγαινω γυμναστηριο απο το Σεπτεμβρη και οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι τα 66 κιλα με γυμναστηριο δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα 66 κιλα ανευ. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι λιωνω. 3-5 φορες την εβδομαδα απο μια ωριτσα μεσο ορο. Γι' αυτο κι εγω απορω και σκεφτομαι μηπως ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο.

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο, μην τα μπερδευεις. Τα ιδια κιλα με διαφορα στη συσταση του σωματος , σαφως και παρουσιαζουν μεγαλη διαφορα ως προς το οπτικο θεμα. Αλλα εσυ ρωτας για ιδια κιλα και ιδιες διαστασεις. Μ'αυτα τα 2 να ειναι ακριβως ιδια, δε φαινεται καπου καποια διαφορα! Οταν σφιγγεις, μειωνονται και οι ποντοι. Το μονο που μπορω να φανταστω ειναι οτι πινεις περισσοτερο νερο, τρως λιγοτερο αλατι,γλυκα,υδατανθρακα και πρασιναδες, και ξεφουσκωσες! Αλλα κ εκει βλεπεις κατι στους ποντους. Οποτε ξερω γω; ψυχολογικο. Η δε μετριεσαι σωστα.

----------


## toasteritounotou

> _Originally posted by kokkinoskoufitsa_
> Αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο, μην τα μπερδευεις. Τα ιδια κιλα με διαφορα στη συσταση του σωματος , σαφως και παρουσιαζουν μεγαλη διαφορα ως προς το οπτικο θεμα. Αλλα εσυ ρωτας για ιδια κιλα και ιδιες διαστασεις. Μ'αυτα τα 2 να ειναι ακριβως ιδια, δε φαινεται καπου καποια διαφορα! Οταν σφιγγεις, μειωνονται και οι ποντοι. Το μονο που μπορω να φανταστω ειναι οτι πινεις περισσοτερο νερο, τρως λιγοτερο αλατι,γλυκα,υδατανθρακα και πρασιναδες, και ξεφουσκωσες! Αλλα κ εκει βλεπεις κατι στους ποντους. Οποτε ξερω γω; ψυχολογικο. Η δε μετριεσαι σωστα.



Αυτο ακριβως με προβληματιζει κι εμενα. Αρχικα σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο.Ξαναμετρηθηκα και μου εβγαλε τα ιδια νουμερα. Ομως δοκιμασα το στενο μου τζιν και μου εκλεινε, παροτι δε μου εκλεινε 1 βδομαδα πριν (εκτος αν απο το βαλε-βγαλε ανοιξε. τι να πω; )

----------


## baklavas

Τελευταία μεζουρομέτρηση μετά από αρετές μέρες βλακοφαγείας (δεν έγραψα τι έτρωγα γιατί αφενός ήταν πολλά και διάφορα και που να τα πρωτοθυμηθώ αφετέρου γιατί απασχολιοόμουν με άλλα θέματα αυτές τις μέρες)

Βάρος (με ρούχα & παπούτσια) 83.3
Κοιλίτσα 95 (μάλλον ρουφιόμουν, τι να πω...)
Δεν δικαιολογείται να είμαι σε τόσο καλά νούμερα μετά από τόση σαβούρα :crazy:

----------


## marulenia

κι εγώ θέλω να ζυγιστώ, αλλά φοβάμαι... 
Σήμερα πήγα να πάρω ένα παντελόνι από μαγαζί που ψωνίζω και δεν μπήκα στο νούμερο που παίρνω συνήθως....

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> κι εγώ θέλω να ζυγιστώ, αλλά φοβάμαι... 
> Σήμερα πήγα να πάρω ένα παντελόνι από μαγαζί που ψωνίζω και δεν μπήκα στο νούμερο που παίρνω συνήθως....


Δεν είναι τίποτα... είναι που τα κάνουν πιο μικρά για να εξοικονομούν ύφασμα.. μπουχαχαχαχα

----------


## marulenia

Ναι κι εγώ στο δοκιμαστήριο για να μην αρχίσω να κλαίω αυτά έλεγα...

"το ύφασμα φταίει που δεν είναι ελαστικό"
"ά τους τσιπηδες, από τα εκατοστά των ραφών πάνε να βγάλουν κέρδος"
"να δεις που απέλυσαν την κοπέλα που έραβε τα ταμπελάκια κι αυτή για να τους εκδικηθεί στην τελευταία παρτίδα μπέρδεψε τα νούμερα"

αλλά στο τέλος την ακουσα τη Βλαχοπούλου μου https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0bHX0j-rI4

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> κι εγώ θέλω να ζυγιστώ, αλλά φοβάμαι... 
> Σήμερα πήγα να πάρω ένα παντελόνι από μαγαζί που ψωνίζω και δεν μπήκα στο νούμερο που παίρνω συνήθως....


Δεν είναι τίποτα... είναι που τα κάνουν πιο μικρά για να εξοικονομούν ύφασμα.. μπουχαχαχαχα

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> κι εγώ θέλω να ζυγιστώ, αλλά φοβάμαι... 
> Σήμερα πήγα να πάρω ένα παντελόνι από μαγαζί που ψωνίζω και δεν μπήκα στο νούμερο που παίρνω συνήθως....


Kαλα δεν ξερεις ποτε τι παιζει με τα νουμερα! Πηγα κ εγω προχτες στην αγορα για παντελονια. Φορουσα Νο 48 και χορευε αρκετα, οποτε λεω θα αγορασω ενα 46 να μου κανει τωρα αυτες τις μερες και ενα 44 να υπαρχει, ξερεις, αυτο που μενει στη ντουλαπα για να δοκιμαζω κ να καταλαβαινω αν εχασα. 
Ε, το 44 μου κανει ανετοτατα και το 46 δεν κουμπωνει...
Παιζει ρολο το καλουπι του καθενος, το υφασμα κλπ, μην αγχωνεσαι !!!

----------


## hallomaria

καλησπέρα . θα δοκιμάσω και γω να δω εαν τα καταφερω. ξεκινησα και γω πριν λίγο καιρό

----------


## hallomaria

μπορεί σας παρακαλώ καποιος να με καθοδηγήσει πως κανετε αυτο΄το ωραιο που δειχνει ποσα κιλα ήσουν, τον στόχο σου και πως τα πας;

----------


## baklavas

Σημερινή μεζουρομέτρηση

Βάρος 82,5kgr
Μέση 96cm
Λαιμός 41cm

*Λίπος 22,1% (μμμ... βόδι)*

----------


## marulenia

Λυπάμαι που θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι τα βόδια baklavas

και στην περιγραφή της μέτρησης έπεσες έξω και στη φωτο (δηλαδή κάτι μαστάρια ΝΑ έχουν τα ζωντανά :P )

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μπρε μπρε τα πουλάκια μου σαν τα χιόνια!!!:smirk:

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Λυπάμαι που θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι τα βόδια baklavas
> 
> και στην περιγραφή της μέτρησης έπεσες έξω και στη φωτο (δηλαδή κάτι μαστάρια ΝΑ έχουν τα ζωντανά :P )


Που είναι εκείνα τα 16% που μου έδειχνε η ζυγαριά του φαρμακείου; ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ;;;;;;;

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=2#pid271036

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> μπρε μπρε τα πουλάκια μου σαν τα χιόνια!!!:smirk:


"μπρε μπρε τα πουλάκια μου σαν τα βόδια" έπρεπε να πεις...

----------


## baklavas

ΣΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΟΣ!!!

Η ζυγαριά με τα βάρη με έδειξε 85,2 με τα ρούχα άρα πες 84 άνευ ρούχων...
Κοινώς ένα δίκιλο πάνω σε λιγότερο από μήνα!!!
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=247#pid276286


*Ασταδιάλα...*

----------


## marulenia

Χαλασμένη θα' ναι

----------


## archvoice

Καλημέεερα! καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους τους αγωνιστές! είχα γράψει κ περσι πρόπερσι αλλά δεν στάθηκα τόσο δυνατή ώστε ν συνεχίσω. περσι τετοιο καιρό ήμουν 106 κιλά και με χαρά μπορώ να πω πως τώρα είμαι 94 και θα ξεκινήσω πάλι δυναμικά και συνειδητοποιημένα διατροφή και περπάτημα! 



:tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## Missmary852

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> Σημερινή μεζουρομέτρηση
> 
> Βάρος 82,5kgr
> Μέση 96cm
> Λαιμός 41cm
> 
> *Λίπος 22,1% (μμμ... βόδι)*


σοβαρολογεις?εγω με 79 κιλα ειχα λιπος 39,2%...αχχχχχ

----------


## magoulithrini

καλημερα σε ολους
σήμερα 9/6/2015 και ειμαι 110 κιλα

αποφαση αλλαγης ζωής

----------


## Sora

καλημέρες (βασικά μεσημέριασε αλλά who cares XD) σε όλους

magoulithrini καλώς ήρθες και καλή συνέχεια

95,1 χθες, από 96,2 στις 30/5/2016. και 94,8 σήμερα :bouncy:

μου έσπασε τα νεύρα η προηγούμενη βδομάδα. κάθε μέρα ζυγιζόμουν και όλο παραπάνω με έδειχνε, μέχρι 96,8. το σου/κου κράτησα μούτρα στην ζυγαριά. και την δευτέρα η καλή μου ήταν πιο καλή μαζί μου. θα της έλειψα και είπε να με καλοπιάσει XD.

υπομονή και επιμονή παιδιά και θα κατεβαίνει η κουφάλα η ζυγαριά.:bouncy:

----------


## magoulithrini

την μεζουρα με τα κιλα πως τη βρηκατε??? που παω γιανα βαλω και εγω?

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Missmary852_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> Σημερινή μεζουρομέτρηση
> 
> Βάρος 82,5kgr
> ...


*Η φύση η ίδια αποδεικνύει την ανωτερότητα των αντρών... επιβραβεύοντας την!!*

----------


## archvoice

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΕΕΕΡΑ! εγω είμαι 1 κάτω! το καλοκαίρι είναι η ιδανικότερη εποχή για να χάσεις κιλά και όχι να αγχωθείς για το πως θα βγεις στην παραλία! ας γίνει αυτό που πρέπει ν γίνει σε όσο χρόνο και αν σου πάρει!
:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## archvoice

> _Originally posted by Sora_
> καλημέρες (βασικά μεσημέριασε αλλά who cares XD) σε όλους
> 
> magoulithrini καλώς ήρθες και καλή συνέχεια
> 
> 95,1 χθες, από 96,2 στις 30/5/2016. και 94,8 σήμερα :bouncy:
> 
> μου έσπασε τα νεύρα η προηγούμενη βδομάδα. κάθε μέρα ζυγιζόμουν και όλο παραπάνω με έδειχνε, μέχρι 96,8. το σου/κου κράτησα μούτρα στην ζυγαριά. και την δευτέρα η καλή μου ήταν πιο καλή μαζί μου. θα της έλειψα και είπε να με καλοπιάσει XD.
> 
> υπομονή και επιμονή παιδιά και θα κατεβαίνει η κουφάλα η ζυγαριά.:bouncy:

----------


## archvoice

helloooo ειμαστε ακριβώς στην ίδια κατάσταση! καλή δυναμη καλό κουράγιο! :smirk:

----------


## Sora

ίδια κατάσταση στα κιλά? στα κολλήματα της ζυγαριάς? και στα δύο? XD να τα ξεπεράσουμε μαζί άμα είναι. συμπαράσταση η μία στην άλλη XD

καλή βδομάδα και καλούς αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς~

95 σήμερα, στην δεύτερη μέρα περιόδου. την επόμενη βδομάδα θα ξέρω σίγουρα.

----------


## marulenia

Πώ πω.. τελευταία φορά ζυγίστηκα πριν δυο μήνες... μάλιστα μάλιστα...
ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ τι σημαίνει αυτό για μένα. Στα ίδια και τα αυτά παρ' όλα αυτά

Σήμερα λοιπόν:
Βάρος:83
Λαιμός:35
Μέση:95
Γοφοί: 105

Ποσοστό λίπους: 39.2%
(σύμφωνα με αυτό: http://fitnessgiaolous.blogspot.gr/2...blog-post.html )



> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Βάρος: 84.3
> Λαιμός: 35
> Μέση: 95
> Γοφοί: 105
> 
> Ποσοστό λίπους: 39.2%

----------


## marulenia

Ουπς.. Τόσο ανακριβές είναι Τάσο;

Κι έντιτ,
Επειδή διαιτολόγο δεν έχω και δεν μπορώ να αποκτήσω
Με τη μεζούρα πώς μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τι τρέχει;
Έχω δει πολλές φορές που προτείνεις κι εσύ μεζουρομέτρηση (πχ στη Μαντζ)

----------


## Sora

94.2!!!

σχετικά λίγο, αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει μάζεμα σε πόντους:yes:

αααχ, ανυπομονώ να δω το 93 να χαρώ να αλλάξω κατηγορία στον ΔΜΣ

----------


## Sora

93.9 σήμερα. συνολική απώλεια σε 1 μήνα => 2,1

ντάαααξ. θα μπορούσε να ήταν και καλύτερα αν την προηγούμενη βδομάδα δεν ξέφευγα παντελώς από την διατροφή

πίτσες και σουβλάκια ήταν τα μεγάλα γεύματα μου XD. δεν ξέρω, είχα όρεξη για ζυμάρια, αλλά δεν ξέφυγα στις θερμίδες καθόλου.

αλλάζω το μπάννερ  :Cool: 




θα κρατήσω και το παλιό. θα κάνω συλλογή από μπάννερ XD

----------


## elsa15

καλησπέρα και από μια καινούρια!!!έχω ήδη κλείσει ένα μήνα αλλάγής διατροφικών συνηθειών και προς το παρόν πάω καλά. -5300 σε κιλά και -26 εκατοστά συνολικά από όλα τα σημεία του σώματος...κάθε τρίτη ζυγίζομαι και "μετριέμαι"...ελπίζω η ζυγαριά να φανεί καλή μαζί μου και την επόμενη τρίτη!

----------


## Sora

welcome και καλές κατηφόρες!

94,2 χθες, 94 σήμερα. δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση ότι περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω μέσα στην βδομάδα. ίδωμεν!

----------


## elsa15

και γω ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και άντί να χάσω, ήμουν και 200γρ. συν.
σίγουρα πριν την περίοδο κάνει κατακρατηση ο οργανισμός, γιατί από πόντους, είχα μείωση δεν μπορώ να πω...και στο πρόγραμμα άψογη, δεν τρώω ούτε ψίχουλο παραπάνω...θ'αρχίσω και λίγη γυμναστική και βλέπουμε την άλλη τρίτη...:sniffle:

----------


## Sora

yay~~ 92.8 σήμερα. 

δεν περίμενα να δω το "2" στο 92 με τίποτα


elsa και εγώ μια από τα ίδια ήμουν. σε πόντους είχα μαζέψει αλλά από κιλά ήμουν παραπάνω. μην απογοητεύεσαι και συνέχισε. η προσήλωση ανταποδίδει ευχάριστα

----------


## eleni1986

Χθες, πηρα θάρρος κ ζυγίστηκα.. Ενω τον Απρίλιο ειχα φτασει τα 95, απο συναισθηματική υπερφαγικά, έφτασα παλι τα 103,3... Δυστυχως. Εχω ξεκινήσει εδω και μια βδομαδα, κ ελπιζω να μου γινει αυτην τη φορα μάθημα..

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Χθες, πηρα θάρρος κ ζυγίστηκα.. Ενω τον Απρίλιο ειχα φτασει τα 95, απο συναισθηματική υπερφαγικά, έφτασα παλι τα 103,3... Δυστυχως. Εχω ξεκινήσει εδω και μια βδομαδα, κ ελπιζω να μου γινει αυτην τη φορα μάθημα..


Καλησπέρα!
Κατ' αρχάς μπράβο σου για το θάρρος σου να ξαναζυγιστείς μετά από πολύ καιρό!
Ξέρω ακριβώς το συναίσθημα που νιώθουμε όταν ζυγιζόμαστε πρώτη φορά μετά από ένα διάστημα με υπερφαγικά επεισόδια...
Μπράβο επίσης και για το ότι έχεις ξεκινήσει διατροφή και ολοκλήρωσες την πρώτη εβδομάδα (που είναι συνήθως και η πιο δύσκολη!).
Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να μην απογοητεύεσαι και να είσαι περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου που αποφάσισες να μπεις σε μια ποιοτική διατροφή! Να τον αγαπάς πολύ τον εαυτό σου, να πιστεύεις σ' αυτόν και να είσαι πάντα αισιόδοξη!
Έχεις καταφέρει ν' αναλύσεις τί είναι αυτό που σου δημιουργεί συναισθηματική πείνα;

----------


## eleni1986

Το γεγονός οτι τα επαγγελματικά μου ειναι πολυ ασχημα κ δυσκολα, ενω στα προσωπικά μου, ολα ειναι τελεια. Κ ενω εαν δεν ειχα παρει βάρος, θα ειχα ενα προβλημα τώρα εχω δυο. Αλλα μαλλον πρόσχημα ειναι.. Την πάτησα..

----------


## eleni1986

Τραγικά λαθη, κ τωρα τα πληρώνω...

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by Sora_
> yay~~ 92.8 σήμερα. 
> 
> δεν περίμενα να δω το "2" στο 92 με τίποτα
> 
> 
> elsa και εγώ μια από τα ίδια ήμουν. σε πόντους είχα μαζέψει αλλά από κιλά ήμουν παραπάνω. μην απογοητεύεσαι και συνέχισε. η προσήλωση ανταποδίδει ευχάριστα


ευτυχώς, αυτή η εβδομάδα πήγε καλά-μείον 800γρ. και αρκετούς πόντους. βέβαια και η λίγη γυμναστικούλα φαίνεται απέδωσε! και περιμένω και περίοδο-άρα ένα γενικότερο πρήξιμο το έχω...θα δούμε την άλλη εβδομάδα!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by elsa15_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sora_
> yay~~ 92.8 σήμερα. 
> 
> δεν περίμενα να δω το "2" στο 92 με τίποτα
> ...


Μπραβο έλσα! Απο ποια κιλα ξεκίνησες αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## eleni1986

Που έχετε χαθεί ολοι; Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα...

----------


## baklavas

Ε είναι και καλοκαίρι... κάποιοι λείπουν, συμβαίνουν και διάφορα στην πολιτική ζωή οπότε ξημεροβραδιαζόμαστε σε άλλα sites, κάνουμε ατασθαλίες οπότε δεν τολμάμε να γράψουμε τι φάγαμε...

Τεσπα

Σήμερα απόγευμα ζυγίστηκα ολόγυμνος και βγήκα 83,1 άρα καλά είμαι διότι σαν να μου φαινόταν η κοιλιά να μεγαλώνει αλλά αφού η ζυγαριά και η μεζούρα μου λένε ότι δεν έβαλα... κάνα ανεμογκάστρι θα είναι!!! :bouncing:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by baklavas_
> Σήμερα απόγευμα ζυγίστηκα ολόγυμνος και βγήκα 83,1 άρα καλά είμαι διότι σαν να μου φαινόταν η κοιλιά να μεγαλώνει αλλά αφού η ζυγαριά και η μεζούρα μου λένε ότι δεν έβαλα... κάνα ανεμογκάστρι θα είναι!!! :bouncing:


Νερά, νερά.... πολλά νερά.... :smilegrin:
Αυτό σε φουσκώνει μπακλαβά μου: το νερό!

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by elsa15_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


όπως φαίνεται και στο τικεράκι 90.300 ήμουν, κάνω διατροφή περίπου 2 μήνες (26/5 ξεκίνησα) και έχω χάσει ακριβώς έξι κιλά. δε χάνω με γρήγορο ρυθμό, γιατί έχω θυροειδή, αλλά δε βιάζομαι κιόλας!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο, πολυ καλη απωλεια. Ζυγίστηκα κ εγω σημερα, απο 103,3 την περασμένη κυριακη, σημερα 102.2..

----------


## elsa15

τέλεια! εγώ κάθε τρίτη ζυγίζομαι, οπότε...θα δούμε-νιώθω όμως πιο "ανάλαφρη"!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Έλσα, τα 90 ειναι το ανώτερο βάρος στο οποίο εχεις φτασει;

----------


## Sora

> _Originally posted by Sora_
> yay~~ 92.8 σήμερα. 
> 
> δεν περίμενα να δω το "2" στο 92 με τίποτα


91.6. μείον 1,2....υπερβολικά πολύ και δεν μαρέσει XD 
ίσως έφτιαξε η ινσουλίνη. ίσως έφτιαξε ο μεταβολισμός. ίσως τρώω λιγότερο (αν και δεν το νομίζω). ίσως πρέπει να μειώσω αερόβια.
πφφφ. βάσανο όταν δεν χάνω, και βάσανο όταν χάνω περισσότερο. που να το έλεγα ο,τι θα γκρίνιαζα για κάτι τέτοιο XD

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Έλσα, τα 90 ειναι το ανώτερο βάρος στο οποίο εχεις φτασει;


καλημέρα! για την ακρίβεια 90.300 ήμουν πριν 8 εβδομάδες περίπου...νομίζω λίγο παραπάνω πρέπει να ήμουν μετά τη δεύτερη γέννα μου-πριν 8 χρόνια δηλαδή. μετά το θηλασμό, έκανα δίαιτα, έφτασα περίπου στα 75 και μετά ξανά στην ανηφόρα...τώρα το έχω πάρει απόφαση, πάω καλά και δεν έχω ξεφύγει ούτε μια μέρα-παρόλο που ζούμε σε δύσκολους καιρούς, με πολύ αγχος και είναι και καλοκαίρι-όλο και κάποιος θα σε καλέσει ή θα χεις κόσμο στο σπίτι...αυτά. καλημέρα και πάλι και καλό κουράγιο σε όλους!!!!

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by Sora_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sora_
> yay~~ 92.8 σήμερα. 
> 
> δεν περίμενα να δω το "2" στο 92 με τίποτα
> ...


κάνει και ζέστη-μήπως δεν πίνεις πολύ νερό? ίσως να είναι απώλεια νερού-αλλα αν είναι λίπος ακόμα καλύτερα! κι εγώ πάντα χάνω πιο πολύ στη μέση του κύκλου μου και λιγότερο προς το τέλος...αν έχανα βέβαια 1.200 την εβδομάδα θα ήμουν πενευτυχής! καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημερα ελσα!! Καλη εβδομαδα και καλο κουράγιο σε ολους!!

----------


## Sora

mpa elsa πίνω νερό, και χυμούς φυσικούς και γάλα και τσάι. είμαι πάνω από 3 λίτρα την ημέρα. το ένα προέρχεται όπως είπα από χυμούς, γάλα και τσάι, και τα υπόλοιπα 2 από νερό.

καλή αγωνιστική βδομάδα κορίτσια!

----------


## elsa15

λοιπόν, συνεπής στο ραντεβού της τρίτης: κιλά 83.700 (-700γρ) και από πόντους -2.50 (1.5εκ.από στήθος και 0.5 από κάθε μπράτσο)-κατα τα άλλα τίποτα...700γρ βέβαια καλά ήταν, αλλά και λίγο παραπάνω δε θα με χάλαγε! οψόμεθα για τις 28 του μήνα!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ελσα δεν είσαι πολλά κιλά, είναι πολύ καλή η απώλεια!! Κ εις κατώτερα, κιλά!!

----------


## elsa15

σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ-επίσης...καλές κατηφόρες (κιλών πάντα)!!!

----------


## eleni1986

101.1 σήμερα, απώλεια 1.100 γραμμάρια σε μια εβδομαδα, περιμενα κατι καλυτερο γιατι κανω έντονη γυμναστικη καθημερινά κ τρώω λιγο.. Αλλα οκ! Ευχομαι την άλλη εβδομαδα να πέσω κατω απο τα 100, μακάρι..

----------


## Sora

eleni μια χαρά είναι. παραπάνω από μια χαρά. αλλά μην τρως λίγο από τώρα ρε συ.
όσο για το ότι θες να δεις το 9 σε καταλαβαίνω. στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαι και εγώ, τον επόμενο μήνα περιμένω να δω 8 μπροστά~




> 91.6. μείον 1,2....υπερβολικά πολύ και δεν μαρέσει XD 
> ίσως έφτιαξε η ινσουλίνη. ίσως έφτιαξε ο μεταβολισμός. ίσως τρώω λιγότερο (αν και δεν το νομίζω). ίσως πρέπει να μειώσω αερόβια.
> πφφφ. βάσανο όταν δεν χάνω, και βάσανο όταν χάνω περισσότερο. που να το έλεγα ο,τι θα γκρίνιαζα για κάτι τέτοιο XD


91,4 και χθες. 91,3 προχθές. μια χαρά δεν έχω παράπονο. 

επόμενο ζύγισμα την παρασκευή που τελειώνει ο μήνας. αλλά γαμώτο παίζει να μην είναι της προκοπής XD. θα είμαι 1-7 μέρες πριν την περίοδο.

----------


## eleni1986

Well done sora!

----------


## elsa15

καλησπέρα σε όλους! ας βάλω και γω τα εβδομαδιαία μου κατορθώματα, αν και αυτή την εβδομάδα είναι για κλάματα! μείον 400γρ-ούτε καν μισό κιλό και από πόντους έχασα 3 από τη μέση και 1.5 από γοφούς. στα άκρα μετρήθηκα παραπάνω από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, πράγμα που μάλλον σημαίνει κατακράτηση υγρών. στόχος εβδομάδας λοιπόν πιο πολύ νερό και μεγαλύτερη συνέπεια στην άσκηση, που λόγω ζέστης παραμέλησα ελαφρως! καλή συνέχεια και καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εγώ παρά την καθημερινή μου άσκηση, και την προσεγμένη διατροφή μου, έχασα περίπου 600 γραμμάρια και με ανησυχεί.. Θα δούμε..

----------


## Sora

91.7 σήμερα.  :Big Grin:  -2.2.

αλλάζω το μπάννερ  :Cool: 





89.9 σουρχομαι XD

κορίτσια μια χαρά είστε. δεν γίνεται η απώλεια να έχει σταθερό ρυθμό. το θέμα είναι όταν τελειώνει ο μήνας να υπάρχει έλλειμμα. είτε είναι 1 κιλό, είτε 2 είτε 5. δεν είμαστε μηχανές να μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε το πόσο ακριβώς θα χάσουμε. 

ηρεμήστε και απολαύστε το. προσωπικά όσο πιο χαλαρή είμαι, τόσο λιγότερο απογοητεύομαι και ούτε κουράζομαι. πέρασαν πόσο? 6 μήνες από τότε που ξεκίνησα και νιώθω μια χαρα. επειδή ούτε στερήσεις είχα ούτε όμως υπερβολές.

και καλό μήνα για αύριο!

----------


## eleni1986

Sora μπράβο για την απώλεια! Κ εγώ μάλλον είχα κολλήσει, ίσως και με κατακράτηση,και σήμερα ήμουν 99,8! Χάρηκα πολύ που είδα κάτω από 100!

----------


## Sora

παίρνει αυτόματα boostάρισμα η αυτοπεποίθηση όταν αλλάζει το αρχικό νούμερο. πόσο μάλλον όταν τα 3 τα κάνεις 2 (ψηφία! XD)

μπράβο Ελένη!

----------


## eleni1986

Ετσι ειναι, ποσο περιμενα να το δω!!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Ελένη συγχαρητήρια!!!

Είναι μοναδικό συναίσθημα το να βλέπεις διψήφιο στην ζυγαριά μετά από πολύ καιρό...

Και εγώ το περίμενα πώς και πώς!

Εύχομαι σε όλους μας να φτάσουμε πολύ σύντομα τους στόχους μας!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστω!!! Μακάρι, το εχω μεγαλη ανάγκη να χασω κιλα...

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστω!!! Μακάρι, το εχω μεγαλη ανάγκη να χασω κιλα...

----------


## Sora

καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα!

ε όχι, δεν το περίμενα. με τίποτα. είμαι 1-4 μέρεσ πριν την περίοδο. δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα. γυμναστική δε έκανα μόνο 2 φορές τη βδομάδα που πέρασε. δεν το πίστευα. ζυγίστικα και στην δεύτερη ζυγαριά που με δείχνει είτε το ίδιο είτε περισσότερο. ε καλά τρελάθηκε και αυτή. με έδειξε πρώτη φορά -200γρμ από την κύρια ζυγαριά.

90,7! με χωρίζουν 800γρμ από το 8XD (90,5 η δεύτερη, αλλά δεν είναι της προκοπής XD)

υγ. κάνω λες και ήρθε το θαύμα επειδή έχασα κιλά σε εβδομάδα περιόδου. φaνταστείτε τι θα κάνω όταν δω το 8 και το 7 και το 6 και το 5 (απειλή!XD)

----------


## elsa15

μπράβο σου! σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο-άθλος!!!!!:thumbup:
πριν την επόμενη δευτέρα σίγουρα θα δεις το 8 μπροστά!

----------


## baklavas

Εγώ ζυγίστηκα ψες πρωί και ήμανε περίπου 81 (με ψιλοαφαγία το Σάββατο λόγω ζέστης και ΚΨΔ: Κακής Ψυχικής Διάθεσης)
Μετά από αυτή την χαρά έφαγα διάφορες μλκ το ζώον!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο σε ολους! Πολυ καλές απώλειες!! Ποσο θελω να δω κ εγω το 8... Απο το 2008 εχω να το δω, ευχομαι αυτην τη φορα να το καταφέρω..

----------


## elsa15

μετρήσεις τρίτης 4/8
βάρος 83.600 (+300γρ) και συνολικά μελιωση 2εκ.
δεδομένου ότι δεν έκανα καμιά παρασπονδία ελπίζω πως είναι παροδικό και τυχαίο...

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους! ελπίζω κάτι καλό και για μένα την άλλη τρίτη...

----------


## eleni1986

Ελσα λογω ζέστης, κατακράτηση θα ειναι.. Μην αποθαρρύνεσαι, ολα καλα θα πανε!
Εμενα με έδειξε 99 σημερα, ελπιζω να μη χάλασε!

----------


## Vet

Ποσο θελω να δω το 5 ααχ still 66 :/

----------


## eleni1986

Δε με παρηγορεί το μηνυμα σου!! Χαχα.. Ειναι η απόλυτη αντίθεση..

----------


## Vet

Χαχαχα οντως αλλα ο καθενας εχει το δικο του μετρο συγκρισης

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Ελσα λογω ζέστης, κατακράτηση θα ειναι.. Μην αποθαρρύνεσαι, ολα καλα θα πανε!
> Εμενα με έδειξε 99 σημερα, ελπιζω να μη χάλασε!


θα ξαναζυγιστώ αύριο και θα σου πω...συγχαρητήρια πάντως! όπως και να έχει είσαι κάτω από 100 πια!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι, αυτην τη φορα βοήθησε η γυμναστικη..

----------


## elsa15

είναι σημαντικό γμτ-και γω την παραμελώ συνεχώς...σήμερα έκανα λίγο πατίνια-απ΄το ολότελα καλό κι αυτό...εσύ γυμναστήριο?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

τελευταίο ζύγισμα σχεδόν 84. παχαίνω επιτυχώς(κατά το γερνάω επιτυχώς). 

από τον γάμο μου κ μετά(στο τέλος του 2014), ξεκίνησα με +3(από 72-75) μόλις γύρισα από το honeymoon και ζυγίστηκα. συνέχισα την καλή δουλειά κ έφτασα περίπου τα 78 μέχρι τον μάρτιο όπου και αποφάσισα να κόψω το κάπνισμα. πριν καλά καλά αδειάσω τις τσάντες μου από ριγμένα φιλτράκια και ξεμυρίσει το σπίτι μου από την τσιγαρίλα έφτασα γρήγορα γρήγορα τα 81. παρόλα αυτά δεν έμεινα εκεί. συνέχισα την καλή δουλειά και πρόσθεσα άλλα τρία στην συλλογή μου. 

και λίγα λόγια για το προ γάμου.( αυτά όλα σαν ανακεφαλαίωση αλλά και προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση για τα κορίτσια που θέλουν να χάσουν γρήγορα γρήγορα κιλάκια, ή που χρησιμοποιούν ανορθόδοξες μεθόδους όπως εμετούς ή αφαγία-νηστεία). στο τέλος έρχεται η λυπητερή. δεν είναι προσωρινές λύσεις αλλά μαλακίες που θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να ξεπεραστούν. )

ένα χρόνο πριν τον γάμο ήμουν στα 76 κιλά. θα μπορούσα να αρκεστώ σε αυτά και να προσπαθήσω να συμβιβαστώ και απλά λίγο να γυμναστώ για λίγη παραπάνω αισθητική βελτίωση. αλλά όχι ήθελα ένα 5κιλο να χάσω.
ξεκίνησα με διατροφή αρκετά ισορροπημένη που κράτησε ένα μήνα κ έχασα περίπου 3 κιλά κ έδειχνα-ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα. αλλά όχι δεν ήταν αρκετά. ένα εξάμηνο πριν το γάμο ξεκίνησε μια άθλια περίοδος διατροφικά διαταραγμένη που το μόνο που κατάφερα να κάνω είναι να χάσω 1 κιλό αλλά την μέρα του γάμου μου από την κακή διατροφή, το άγχος ,την αϋπνία έμοιαζα πολύ χειρότερα από τα 76 που ήμουν πριν ένα χρόνο ακριβώς. 

δατς ολ φολκς

----------


## elsa15

και γω 72 ήμουν όταν παντρεύτηκα, έχω υπάρξει και 61 και μετά τις γέννες κατέληξα σχεδόν 100! αυτή τη φορά είμαι αποφασισμένη, βρήκα μια δίαιτα-διατροφή που νομίζω μου ταιριάζει, δε βιάζομαι και κυρίως δεν κοιτάζω πίσω...καλά θα ήταν να τα είχα χάσει όταν ήμουν πιο νέα και γω και ο μεταβολισμός μου! αλλά δεν πειράζει-εμείς να μαστε καλά!!!!πείσμα και επιμονή θέλει!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

οι γέννες είναι ένας πολύ φυσιολογικός λόγος για να πάρει κάποιος βάρος. δεν έγινε και κάτι. φυσικά και μπορείς να τα χάσεις στο χαλαρό χωρίς να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου στα άκρα

----------


## eleni1986

Το θεμα ειναι να το συνειδητοποιούμε πριν περασει καιρός αρκετός και ανεβεί κ αλλο το βάρος μας.. Οσο νωρίτερα τοσο καλυτερα!

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> οι γέννες είναι ένας πολύ φυσιολογικός λόγος για να πάρει κάποιος βάρος. δεν έγινε και κάτι. φυσικά και μπορείς να τα χάσεις στο χαλαρό χωρίς να πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου στα άκρα


μμμ...μακάρι να έφταιγαν οι γέννες! δυστυχώς είχα ήδη αρχίσει να παίρνω βάρος πολύ πριν μείνω έγκυος και έχουν περάσει και σχεδόν εννέα χρόνια από την τελευταία γέννα! απλά ήταν ένα επιπλέον άλλοθι για φαγητό, το οποίο εξακολούθησα ακάθεκτη και μετά τα παιδιά. ο αέρας δεν παχαίνει!

----------


## eleni1986

Αυτη ειναι η αλήθεια, κ οι πιο πολλες κοπέλες που παραμένουν αδύνατες, προσέχουν τι τρώνε.. Δεν ειναι οτι τρώνε κ απλώς δεν παχαίνουν!

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

γι'αυτό εξάλλου υπάρχουν και οι γυναίκες που στην εγκυμοσύνη παίρνουν ως 5 κιλά, δηλ ουσιαστικά το βάρος του μωρού και κάτι παραπάνω λόγω πιο θρεπτικής διατροφής... Δεν παίρνουν όλες πολλά κιλά. Και σίγουρα 30 ολόκληρα δε μπορούν να οφείλονται ούτε σε πεντάδυμα! :yes:
Είναι απλά ο μύθος που επικρατεί ότι η εγκυμοσύνη φέρνει πείνα, λιγούρες, το παιδί πεινάει και ζητάει θερμιδικές βόμβες και πάει λέγοντας. Τον οποίο μύθο εκμεταλλεύονται όσες είναι φαν του καλού φαγητού, και σου λέει, αφού θα πάρω που θα πάρω λόγω εγκυμοσύνης κ μετά θα μπω στη διαδικασία να τα χάσω, ας είναι 10-15 κ όχι 5!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

εντάξει κανένας λόγος δεν είναι αρκετά καλός για να παίρνεις βάρος και μάλιστα όταν μιλάμε για πάνω από 10 κιλά. αλλά άλλο να πάρεις κιλά λόγο εγκυμοσύνης ή γιατί απλά έτυχε να φας για ένα διάστημα παραπάνω κ άλλο όταν το πάχος έχει έρθει μετά από κακές δίαιτες και φαινόμενα γιογιο. είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να το μαζέψεις μετά. τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό βιώνω τώρα.

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εγω αυτο ζω κ τωρα κ παντα.. Μια πάλη για το μηδέν, να χανω κ να παιρνω, κ συνεχώς να ξεκινάω απο τομή δεν.. Να στερούμαι κ να μην βελτιώνομαι; Να τρωω υπερβολικά κ ενω λυπάμαι που το κανω να μη μαθαίνω απο τα λαθη μου..

----------


## elsa15

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> εντάξει κανένας λόγος δεν είναι αρκετά καλός για να παίρνεις βάρος και μάλιστα όταν μιλάμε για πάνω από 10 κιλά. αλλά άλλο να πάρεις κιλά λόγο εγκυμοσύνης ή γιατί απλά έτυχε να φας για ένα διάστημα παραπάνω κ άλλο όταν το πάχος έχει έρθει μετά από κακές δίαιτες και φαινόμενα γιογιο. είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να το μαζέψεις μετά. τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό βιώνω τώρα.


μα ακριβώ το ίδιο λέω και γω...κάνω δίαιτα από τα 15 μου, που ήμουν 57 κιλά και όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι είμαι "παχουλή"...έφτασα σχεδόν εκατό κιλά κάνοντας δίαιτα, σταματώντας, ξανακάνοντας δίαιτα...κι όλο αυτό 25 χρόνια τώρα, ε!αρκετά! αυτή τη φορά νομίζω έχω αρκετό πείσμα και εδώ και δυόμιση μήνες δεν έχω κάνει ούτε μια τόση δα μικρούλα ατασθαλεία. και επιτέλους ξεκόλλησε και η ζυγαριά! 82.700 σήμερα!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο ελσα, συνέχισε ετσι! Χαιρομαι που εχεις πεισμώσει. Νομιζω οτι κ εγω αυτην τη φορα, το βλεπω αλλιως. Φοβαμαι να φαω κατι, φοβαμαι μην ξαναδώ το 100 στη ζυγαριά. Δε θελω να το ξαναδώ ποτε.

----------


## elsa15

δε θα το ξαναδείς, αφού είσαι αποφασισμένη! τώρα που μπήκες στο τριπάκι του "χάνω κιλά-νιώθω καλύτερα", ακόμα κι αν κάποια στιγμή ξεφύγεις, αν επανέλθεις γρήγορα, είναι σα να μην ξέφυγες ποτέ. στην τελική άνθρωποι είμαστε!

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι, ελπιζω να τα καταφέρω να φτάσω στα 85 που ειναι ο στόχος μου κ ισως στα 80 αν τα καταφέρω. Εγω δεν ημουν ποτε λιγότερα, εχω φτασει κάποτε τα 113, κ τωρα, σημερα ημουν 98,9. Το λιγότερο που ημουν ηταν τα 85, κ ένιωθα καλα με τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Μπραβο ελσα, συνέχισε ετσι! Χαιρομαι που εχεις πεισμώσει. Νομιζω οτι κ εγω αυτην τη φορα, το βλεπω αλλιως. Φοβαμαι να φαω κατι, φοβαμαι μην ξαναδώ το 100 στη ζυγαριά. Δε θελω να το ξαναδώ ποτε.


Όπως το είπες. Νομίζεις. Ποιος σου είπε ότι ο φόβος αδυνατίζει ; Το αντίθετο θα πετύχεις πάλι. Ίσως το καλύτερο είναι να αφήνουμε τον κόσμο να ζει το παραμύθι του κ να μην του χαλάμε την ουτοπία, αλλά καλώς ή κακώς εγώ δε μπορώ να είμαι αδιάφορη, γι'αυτό ''σου τη λέω''. 
Και 40 κιλά να φτάσεις, θα γυρίσεις στα 100 plus σε χρόνο dt. 
Τρως σε ένα 24ωρο ότι τρώει ένα 10χρονο παιδάκι σε ένα 8ωρο. 
Για όνομα του θεού, σύνελθε. Αν θέλεις, μπορείς να χάσεις και 20 κιλά μέχρι το γάμο, αλλά (Σ)(Ω)(Σ)(Τ)(Α)(!)(!)(!) 
WTF, πρώτη φορά θα σε δει ο σύζυγος και φοβάσαι μη δεν του αρέσεις;
Όχι, σ'εσένα δεν αρέσεις. Αλλά όταν χαλαρώσεις μετά το γάμο και γευτείς ΠΑΛΙ τα αποτελέσματα του υποσιτισμού, δε θα σ'αρέσεις ακόμα περισσότερο...

Υ.Γ. Θα προσπαθήσω να μη σχολιάσω άλλη φορά, καταλαβαίνω ότι δε σου φτιάχνω τη διάθεση και πολύ ! Τελευταία φορά που δεν κρατήθηκα, promise.

----------


## eleni1986

Χριστινα δε μου χαλάς την διάθεση κθλ.. Καθε αλλο, εκτιμώ πολυ που ασχολείσαι. Οι γονεις μου με πιέζουν πολυ, μου λεμε οτι θα λένε οι καλεσμένοι, οτι καλα δεν μπόρεσα να τα χασω ουτε λογω του γαμου;; Οτι θα σχολιάζουν οι συγγενείς κ τετοια.. Ενας μήνας ειναι.. Μετα θα μπω σε πιο σωστά μονοπάτια.. Ελπιζω δλδ! Τωρα αν θα ξαναπάρω τα κιλα, το φοβαμαι, ειναι μια επαναλαμβανόμενη κατασταση, γιατι απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ημουν ετσι. Δεν ημουν ποτε αδύνατη.. Έχω φτασει τα 113 ανώτατο και τα 85 κατώτατο.. Απλα μετα τον γαμο σκεφτομαι να παω σε διατροφολόγο, για να με βοηθήσει με ολο αυτο το ιστορικό..

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa_ed

Δε χρειάζεσαι διατροφολόγο. Το να μάθεις να βάζεις την υγεία σου πάνω από τα λόγια κ τα κουτσομπολιά του κόσμου το να διαχωρίζεις την ισορροπημένη διατροφή από τον υποσιτισμό αφρικανικού τύπου, το να καταλάβεις πως τα κιλά που παίρνουμε σε 5 χρόνια δε χάνονται σε 2 μήνες, δε σου τα μαθαίνει κανένας επιστήμονας κανενός κλάδου. Αυτά χρειάζεται να συνειδητοποιήσεις. Όταν και αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, πήγαινε και σε διατροφολόγο αν ακόμα δυσκολεύεσαι. 
Το ότι δεν ήσουν ποτέ αδύνατη είναι άσχετο. Σ'αυτή την επαναλαμβανόμενη κατάσταση βρίσκεσαι εξαιτίας σου, και εκεί οδηγούν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια οι τακτικές που ακολουθείς. 
Και ειλικρινά σου μιλάω, πέρα από έφηβες και κυρίες άνω των 60 φευγάτες, στη δουλειά μου δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ γυναίκα στην ηλικία σου, με το ιστορικό σου και τα λογικά σου, που να εξακολουθεί να φέρεται στο σώμα της όπως εσύ. 
Τι να σου πω Ελένη μου, εύχομαι να σου βγει σε καλό!

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

10/08/2015...
79,2 kg! Πρώτη φορά κάτω από 80 κιλά!!
Δάκρυα συγκινήσεως -> :sniff:
:smilegrin:

Τελευταία φορά που είδα τέτοιο αριθμό ήταν στις αρχές γυμνασίου!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο μαντζουράνα!! Πραγματικα απίστευτο συναίσθημα ε; Μπραβο!!

----------


## elsa15

τρίτη 11/08/15
82.600 (-1 κιλό) και από πόντους, άλλα 5μιση εκατοστά πήγαν στον αγύριστο!
καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## eleni1986

Ελσα τα πας πολυ καλα!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ελσα τα πας πολυ καλα!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## elsa15

θενκς-καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστω! Ελπιζω να τα καταφέρω..

----------


## Ioli_sun

Αρχιζω κ γωωω!! Πεμπτη 13/08/15 92,3 κιλα..
Ξεκινησα τη διαιτα epworth. Με υψος 1,79 θέλω να χάσω 14 κιλα περιπου, δλδ να φτασω 78κ. Καλη δυναμη σε ολους! Εχω ξανακανει μια τοσο μεγαλη προσπαθεια πριν 7 χρονια που ειχα φτασει 97 κιλα κ τα ειχα καταφερει! Με την ιδια ορεξη κ καλη ψυχολογια αρχιζω κ τωρα! see you next week:roll:

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Ioli_sun_
> Αρχιζω κ γωωω!! Πεμπτη 13/08/15 92,3 κιλα..
> Ξεκινησα τη διαιτα epworth. Με υψος 1,79 θέλω να χάσω 14 κιλα περιπου, δλδ να φτασω 78κ. Καλη δυναμη σε ολους! Εχω ξανακανει μια τοσο μεγαλη προσπαθεια πριν 7 χρονια που ειχα φτασει 97 κιλα κ τα ειχα καταφερει! Με την ιδια ορεξη κ καλη ψυχολογια αρχιζω κ τωρα! see you next week:roll:


Καλη αρχη!!

----------


## Ioli_sun

Σ'ευχαριστω Ελενη!!! :tumble:

----------


## xristinakalb

Ξεκιναω σημερα στα 76.9 ! Την επομενη παρασκευη θα ειμαι Σαντορινι, οποτε ζυγισμα απο δευτερα ! Ελπιζω να παει καλα στις διακοπες !

----------


## Ioli_sun

καλη αρχη κ σε σενα!!! στις διακοπες ομολογουμενως ειναι δυσκολο να μεινεις πιστη σε μια διατροφη αλλα ολα γινονται αν θελουμε! καλες διακοπες!!! :thumbup::yes:

----------


## baklavas

Σημερινή λιπομεζουρομέτρηση 
15 Αυγούστου 2015 της Παναγιάς
(μετά την δίαιτα της Παναγιάς και η λιπομεζουρομέτρηση της Παναγιάς)

Βάρος 81,1kgr (το έκανε το θαύμα της η Μεγαλόχαρη)
Μέση 95cm
Λαιμός 41cm

*Λίπος 21,4%*

----------


## eleni1986

Λαζαρε πως γινεται κ αδυνατίσεις ακομα;; Αυτο σημαινει οτι ο μεταβολισμός σου εχει ενεργοποιηθεί αρκετα..

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εγω θελω να γινω 80 κιλα...

----------


## elisa83



----------


## eleni1986

Ελίζα 4 κιλα ειναι μεγαλη απωλεια, νομιζω πριν μια εβδομαδα ξεκίνησες. Κανεις διατροφή χωρις υδατάνθρακες αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## Sora

καλημέρες~ τι κάνετε?

γύρισα από 10ήμερο διακοπών και είμαι έτοιμη να αναφέρω!

91,4 από 90,7. +0,7 δλδ. μια χαρά! και τι δεν έφαγα XD. καρπούζια, σύκα, βάφλες, πίτσες, πατατάκια, παγωτά κτλ κτλ κτλ

περίμενα να έχω πάρει κανά 1,5 κιλό για πλάκα XD ευχαριστημένη είμαι

γμτ, τις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες ήμουν οκ, αλλά όταν βλέπεις την παρέα δεν κρατιέσαι :P

από σήμερα πίσω στο πρόγραμμα!

----------


## eleni1986

Sora δεν πειραζει, κ του χρονου να εισαι καλα! Σιγα, ουτε ενα κιλό δεν πηρες! Καλη συνεχεια λοιπον κ παλι!!

----------


## elisa83

Έχει 2 εβδομάδες που ξεκίνησα Eleni.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

> _Originally posted by Sora_
> καλημέρες~ τι κάνετε?
> 
> γύρισα από 10ήμερο διακοπών και είμαι έτοιμη να αναφέρω!
> 
> 91,4 από 90,7. +0,7 δλδ. μια χαρά! και τι δεν έφαγα XD. καρπούζια, σύκα, βάφλες, πίτσες, πατατάκια, παγωτά κτλ κτλ κτλ
> 
> περίμενα να έχω πάρει κανά 1,5 κιλό για πλάκα XD ευχαριστημένη είμαι
> 
> ...


Σόρα καλώς μας ήρθες!
Τί είναι 700 γρ;; Τίποτα! Χάνονται σε 2 μέρες!
Έκανες καλά που δεν καταπιέστηκες και το 'φχαριστήθηκες!
Πάμε δυναμικά πάλι όλες μαζί στην προσπάθειά μας τώρα!
;-)

----------


## eleni1986

Εγω δυο εβδομαδες εχω κολλησει, κ με δειχνει και 400 γραμμάρια πανω..βέβαια εχω θεμα με την τουαλέτα! Ισως αυτο φταίει..

----------


## elsa15

ζύγισμα τρίτης 18/8
βάρος 81.100, πόντοι 6 εκ,μείον!!! άλλο 1μιση κιλό κάτω!
καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!:saint2:

υγ.ελένη και γω ήμουν σταθερή για τρεις εβδομάδες περίπου και μετά τσουπ! πήρα την κατηφόρα πάλι! υπομονή και πολύ νερό!

----------


## Sora

ελσα μπράβο!!

ελένη και μαντζουράνα ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σας:love: to be honest ούτε απελπίστηκα ούτε στεναγχωρήθηκα ή κάτι. αντίθετα όπως είπες μανταζουράνα μου, το ευχαριστήθηκα κιόλας!

ελένη ίσως και να κόλλησες με τόσο χαμηλές θερμίδες που έχεις. δεν στο λέω για να απελπιστείς ή να φοβηθείς. αλλά είναι ένα ενδεχόμενο. δώσε κανα-δυο βδομάδες χρόνο να δεις πως θα κινηθεί η ζυγαριά. αν κατέβει, καλώς
αν δεν κατέβει όμως μην μου απελπιστείς! κάνε ένα 7ήμερο διάλλειμα και ξεκίνα σιγά σιγά να αυξάνεις θερμίδες.

αυτά βέβαια όλα υποθετικά είναι, η ζυγαριά σου θα σου δείξει τον δρόμο.

καλώς ήρθατε οι καινούριες :tumble:

----------


## eleni1986

Μέ εδειξε μείον 900 γραμμάρια αυτήν την εβδομάδα και χάρηκα πολύ!! Είμαι 98 ακριβώς και το πρωί και τώρα, αρχίζω να απομακρύνομαι από τα 100 κιλά ...

----------


## elisa83

Μπράβο Ελένη! Άντε και στα δικά μας :lol:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ελίζα μου!

----------


## Ioli_sun

αρχικο βαρος 92,3κ. μετα απο 8 μερες 91,6κ. μικρη απωλεια αλλα παντα στην αρχη ο μεταβολισμος μου αργει να παρει μπρος! αυτες τις μερες εφαγα υγιεινα, μπορω να πω οτι δν πεινασα σχεδον καθολου αλλα μου ελειψε πολυ η ζαχαρη. συνεχιζουμε ομως γιατι ουδεις αναντικαταστατος (ουτε κ η ζαχαρη) οταν εχουμε εναν στοχο που τοοοοσο επιθυμουμε!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπράβο Ιόλη μου! Εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και ήμουν 97,2 αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε μια εβδομάδα έχασα 1,900, είχα κάποιες στενοχώριες και δεν κατέβαινε μπουκιά. Τώρα προσπαθώ παρά το ότι η στενοχώρια παραμένει, να τρώω κάπως πιο σωστά.

----------


## Ioli_sun

ουαου! τετοια καλη απωλεια ελπιζω να απαλυνει τη στεναχωρια σου. ευχομαι συντομα κεφατη κ δυνατη! μπραβο :tumble:

----------


## eleni1986

Μακάρι! Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!

----------


## eleni1986

Κοκκινό αν μπορείς στείλε μου pm, είμαι άσχετη..

----------


## Sora

ζυγίστηκα σήμερα επειδή αύριο μπορεί να μην προλάβω το πρωί.

90.8!! έχασα σχεδόν όσα πήρα. και το αστείο είναι πως τα έχασα ενώ δεν έκανα ούτε διατροφή (σαβούριαζα:love: αλλά με μέτρο!) ούτε γυμναστική(καθόλου λέμε). i rock XD /ψώνιο mode off


βέβαια, αν και το είπα και την προηγούμενη βδομάδα και δεν το τήρησα :P, αύριο καθαρή διατροφή και άσκηση~

α, και το 8 δεν έχω μεγάλη καήλα να το δω πλέον. το φλερτάρω πάρα πολύ, και ξέρω μέσα στην βδομάδα θα το δω σίγουρα (ψιιιιι, μα τέτοια αυτοπεποίθηση????) και δεν με συγκινεί. αλλά με έχει πιάσει καήλα να δω το 7XD

βιάζομαι?? i hope not. XD. γτ θα πάρει κανά 5μηνο για να το δω. καλό μου κουράγιο~

και καλά κουράγια σε όλες~

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο sora! Καλη συνεχεια λοιπον!

----------


## Sora

90.0. Άτιμη ζυγαριά δεν με συμπαθείς καθόλου. δεν μπορούσες να δείξεις 89,9???

η χαρά είναι απερίγραπτη, νιώθω λες και το έχω δει το 8. καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα φτιάξω μπανεράκι με 8 τέλος του μήνα ~

7 σου έρχομαι:smilegrin:

ελένη μου ευχαριστώ. καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα!

----------


## eleni1986

Sora σχεδόν το είδες! Μπράβο για ακόμα μια φορά, αυτήν την φορά είσαι πολύ συνειδητοποιημένη. Ισχύει το τίκερ, τώρα το πρόσεξα, ξεκίνησες από τα 105? Εκεί ξεκίνησα κ εγώ! Μου δίνεις θάρρος και δύναμη! Άντε να δω και εγώ το 8, αλλά έχω καιρό ακόμα... Σίγουρα 2 μήνες, δεν πειράζει, δεν βιαζόμαστε! Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## Sora

ναι ναι ισχύει το τίκερ. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ (: 

αλλά έχω δρόμο ακόμα. έχω διανύσει το 1/3 της διαδρομής μόνο!

εννοείται δεν βιαζόμαστε! επιμονή υπομονή και προσήλωση και θα την νικήσουμε την ζυγαριά!!

----------


## eleni1986

Σιγουρα, στο χερι μας ειναι!! Αλλα πραγματικα πηρα κουράγιο, γιατι κ εγω ξεκίνησα σε αυτο το βάρος κ χαιρομαι που βλεπω την απωλεια σου αυτη, ελπιζω να την δω κ σε εμενα.

----------


## Ioli_sun

91,7 κ η ζυγαρια επιμενει... βεβαια μετα απο διακοπες ειναι ισως λογικο. μηπως ξερει καμια για το ζυγισμα με περιοδο;; υπαρχει καποια διαφορα;

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Ioli ναι έχει μεγάλη διαφορά το ζυγισμα στην περίοδο! Εμένα η διαφορά μπορεί να είναι μέχρι και 2 κιλά πιο πάνω... Καλύτερα περίμενε να ζυγίζεσαι και αφού έχουν περάσει κάνα δυο μέρες από το τέλος της περιόδου γιατί το σώμα εκείνες τις μέρες κάνει γαμω τις κατακρατησεις...

----------


## eleni1986

Ιόλη εμενα συνήθως οταν περιμενα να αδιαθετήσω, μια εβδομαδα πριν μπορει να με δειξει κ 2 συν.. Αλλα παιζει ρολο φυσικα! Να μην ζυγίζεσαι οταν περιμενεις μεχρι κ να τελειωσει.

----------


## Ioli_sun

ωω αληθεια;; τωρα πηρα λιγο τα πανω μου!!! ευχαριστω κοριτσια για τις πληροφοριες! θα θεωρησω ακυρω το σημερινο ζυγισμα κ θα επανελθω 2 μερες μετα το τελος της περιοδου! :smilegrin:

----------


## Sora

-2 κιλά αυτό τον μήνα. 8 σου ήρθα :tumble: 89.7






καλή βδομάδα σε όλους (:

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Ioli_sun_
> ωω αληθεια;; τωρα πηρα λιγο τα πανω μου!!! ευχαριστω κοριτσια για τις πληροφοριες! θα θεωρησω ακυρω το σημερινο ζυγισμα κ θα επανελθω 2 μερες μετα το τελος της περιοδου! :smilegrin:



Ναι, κ εγω στην αρχη πελαγωνα κ απογοητευομουν, αλλα οταν τελείωνε η περίοδος κ εβλεπα σημαντική διαφορα τα ξεχνούσαν ολα! Μην ανεβαίνεις οσο μπορεις, να κανεις υπομονή κ δυο μερες αφου τελειωσει να ανεβαίνεις.

----------


## stella12345

Γεια σας κι απο μενα! εφτασα αισιως τα 90 κιλα! :Frown:  Αρχιζω διαιτα απο αυριο μια και μπαινει και το φθινοπωρο. Θα ζυγιζομαι μια ή δυο φορες την εβδομαδα και θα σας ενημερωνω για να παιρνω κουραγιο! Χρειαζομαι τις ενισχυσεις σας. Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!:starhit:

----------


## eleni1986

Στέλλα μου καλως ηρθες!! Καλη αρχη κ καλες απώλειες βάρους!! Μην σκεφτεσαι οτι κανεις διαιτα κ στερείσαι, να εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι ξεκινάς μια πιο σωστη κ ισορροπημένη διατροφή!!

----------


## Ioli_sun

ελενη αυτο θα κανω. μακαρι μετα να ειναι το ζυγισμα ευχαριστη εκπληξη!!! :Big Grin: 

στελλα καλη αρχη! να μας επισκεπτεσαι να τα λεμε, βοηθαει πολυ η κουβεντουλα! :wink2:

σορα μπραβοοο, συνεχισε ετσι!!! αχ αυτο το οχτω ποσο λαχταρω κ γω να το ξαναδω!!! :sniffle:

----------


## eleni1986

Θα ειναι, μην μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να ανέβεις γιατι θα απογοητεύεσαι!

----------


## baklavas

Σήμερα 1 κιλό πάνω (82,1) από προχτές...
Ασταδιάλα μόλις κάνω καναδυό-πεντέξι γουρουνιές αμέσως να ανέβει η κάργια!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

αν κατεβαίνει επίσης αμέσως μόλις φας λίγο ισορροπημένα τότε να χαίρεσαι ο μεταβολισμός σου δουλεύει άψογα. όχι;

----------


## eleni1986

Ετσι ειναι!! Κ φυσικα φαινεται κ απο τον ρυθμό απώλειας ποσο καλα δουλεύει ο μεταβολισμός. Δηλαδη, αν τρώμε τα ιδια, ενας στα 65 κιλα κ εγω στα 97 κ χάνουμε με τον ιδιο ρυθμό τοτε δεν ειναι πολυ καλός για μενα κ χρειαζεται τόνωση, εγω δλδ οταν κανω γυμναστικη παράλληλα με διατροφή, βλεπω μεγαλη αλλαγη.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι είναι καλύτερα να δημιουργείς αρνητικό ισοζύγιο ενέργειας με την άσκηση παρά μειώνοντας δραματικά τις μερίδες σου. με την προϋπόθεση ο,τι τρως παραπάνω από 1200 θερμίδες και δεν κάνεις ιδιαίτερα έντονη γυμναστική γιατί με αυτά που τρως ,αν κάνεις κ έντονη γυμναστική, πάει θα πέσεις κάτω. 
όταν το σώμα χάνει απότομα λίπος, παράγονται κετόνες(οι οποίες φταίνε που τρως λίγο κ δεν χάνεις) για να αντισταθμιστεί το χαμένο λίπος και να επιβιώσει. η ήπια γυμναστική , το νερό και τα συχνά ισορροπημένα γεύματα περιορίζουν την δράση των κετονών

η έντονη γυμναστική ανοίγει την όρεξη πάντως ενώ η μέτριας έντασης την περιορίζει.
βασικά μισή ώρα περπάτημα την μέρα καλά είναι νομίζω.

αυτά κατά την άποψη μου κ έτσι όπως τα έχει συλλάβει ο εγκέφαλός μου.

----------


## stellou1989_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

ζυγίστηκα τελικά σήμερα και με έδειξε 2 κιλά κάτω απ' ότι μια εβδομάδα (Ακριβώς) πριν. 117--->115. Έλπιζα για 114 να πω την αλήθεια αλλά εντάξει αν αναλόγιστεί κανείς ότι τα 2 κιλά είναι χωρίς κάποια τρελή άσκηση (εκτός από το περπάτημα που κάνω το οποίο όμως 2-3 μέρες τώρα δεν ήταν καθημερινό) καλά είναι μάλλον ... ελπίζω σε άλλα 2 την επόμενη εβδομάδα...

----------


## eleni1986

Στέλλα πολυ καλα ειναι!! Μπορει να ειναι κ πιο κατω κ να εχει γινει καποια κατακράτηση!! Μπραβο! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## nena111

ουφ 10 μερες μετα είμαι στα -3 κιλα, ελπιζω όχι όλα υγρα!
είναι τα πρωτα αντε να τα σαραντησω!:blush:
από ότι βλεπω ολοι χανετε λιγο πολύ στα 2 κιλα την εβδομαδα (μονο με διαιτα ή κ γυμναστικη)?
είμαι σε νορμαλ κατασταση επομένως προς το παρον;

εχουμε κανεναν που είναι σε προδιαβητη;εγω είμαι κ θελω να προσπαθήσω να το ριξω μπας κ γλυτωσω τη θεραπεια!
για να μη μιλησω για χοληστερινη κ τριγλυκεριδια.'
αν κοψω φλεβα σιγουρα θα ξεχυθεί σοκολατα ή σιροπι!
παρακμη!

----------


## eleni1986

Νένα μου 3 κιλα σε δεκα μερες;;; Ουαου... Εγω χανω συνήθως ενα κιλό ανα εβδομαδα, κ με γυμναστικη το πολυ 1,5. Εγω κανω γυμναστικη,,παω ζουμπα κ εχω διάδρομο σπιτι επίσης!

----------


## Ioli_sun

Νενα τα 3 κιλα ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικη απωλεια! Μπραβο σου, συνεχισε ετσι! εγω χανω περιπου 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα κ απο γυμναστικη προς το παρον μονο περπατημα 45 λεπτα μερα παρα μερα. :blush:

----------


## stella12345

καλημερα κι απο μενα! 2,5 κιλα εχασα την πρωτη εβδομαδα διατροφης. Απο τα 90 πηγαμε στα 75,5! Ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενη, ελπιζω να συνεχισω με τον ιδιο ρυθμο.:duh:

----------


## stella12345

> _Originally posted by stella12345_
> καλημερα κι απο μενα! 2,5 κιλα εχασα την πρωτη εβδομαδα διατροφης. Απο τα 90 πηγαμε στα 87,5! Ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενη, ελπιζω να συνεχισω με τον ιδιο ρυθμο.:duh:

----------


## baklavas

Σημερινή μεζουρομέτρηση 7/9/2015

Βάρος 80,7kgr
Μέση 94cm
Λαιμός 41cm

*Λίπος 20,7%*

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο λαζαρε!! Διατηρείσαι μια χαρα!! Εισαι παράδειγμα..

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο λαζαρε!! Διατηρείσαι μια χαρα!! Εισαι παράδειγμα..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

28/8:


> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 87,3 :no:


σήμερα 83,7

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ έχασες 4 κιλα;; Μπραβο!! Σε τοσο λιγο διαστημα!

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ έχασες 4 κιλα;; Μπραβο!! Σε τοσο λιγο διαστημα!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

κοίτα τα 87,3 ήταν λίγο υπερβολική εκτίμηση της ζυγαριάς γιατί την προηγούμενη είχα φάει πολύ αργά το βράδυ κ σηκώθηκα πρησμένη κ ζυγίστηκα χωρίς να έχω πάει τουαλέτα. αλλά τα 86 και βάλε τα είχα καβαλήσει. οπότε υπολογίζω περίπου 3 κιλά απώλεια. 

σκέψου οτι έτρωγα περίπου 3000 θερμίδες την μέρα για ένα διάστημα 15 ημερών(διακοπές) και έβαλα 2-3 κιλά. λογικό τώρα που περιορίστηκα να χάσω αμέσως βάρος, είναι κατακράτηση το περισσότερο θεωρώ.

----------


## eleni1986

Δεν ειναι ολα υγρά, ειναι πολυ καλη απωλεια για το διάστημα αυτο.. Μπραβο, καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

σευχαριστώ. στη συνέχεια ελπίζω κεγώ :Cool:  πιο πολύ στο να συνεχίσω την καλή δουλειά με τα ισορροπημένα γεύματα παρά στην απώλεια γιατί μου ήταν αφόρητο να βαστάω την κοιλιά μου μετά από κάθε γεύμα. περισσότερο από το γεγονός οτι πάχαινα με γρήγορους ρυθμούς.

----------


## eleni1986

Τι εννοεις οταν λες οτι σου ηταν αφόρητο να βαστάς την κοιλιά σου μετα απο καθε γεύμα;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

οτι έτρωγα πάρα πολύ κ μετά ένιωθα δυσφορία

----------


## baklavas

Εντελώς σουρεάλ διάλογος... :spin:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μα γιατί αφού τα εξηγώ καλά τόσο όλα, επειδή μετά δεν καταλαβαίνεται τι να πω θέλω είναι ξεκάθαρο αφού.:lol:

----------


## eleni1986

Δεν έχω δει μαντάμ να τρως τόσο πολύ, και σε πιο παλιές αναρτήσεις, και σκέφτηκα μήπως, κάποιες τροφές επηρέαζαν το στομάχι σου. Γι αυτό ρώτησα..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ε δεν έγραφα κ συστηματικά τι έτρωγα. συνήθως γράφω όταν ξεκινάω να κάνω μια καλή αρχή κ μετά τα παρατάω. τώρα όμως θα γράφω

----------


## baklavas

Ποιο είναι το μέγιστο όριο χαρακτήρων που μπορεί να έχει ένα post;

----------


## eleni1986

λαθος!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ναι οτι ναναι. Μην με παρεξηγειτε. Πότησε η βαφή

----------


## eleni1986

Μαντάμ ξανθιά να υποθέσω;;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

μπα ελένη δεν έχει πέσει ντεκαπάζ, χιούμορ έκανα. απλά τελευταία είμαι τόσο αφηρημένη κ απορροφημένη στον κόσμο μου που μάλλον πάω για αλλαγή δίσκου. άλλα μου λεν άλλα καταλαβαίνω γενικώς.

----------


## Ioli_sun

καλησπεραα! απο 91,7 στις 31/08 στα 89,9 σημερα 12/09!!! μου εκανε τη χαρη η ζυγαρια κ ειδα το ευλογημενο 8!!!!! αν κ εδω κ 1 εβδομαδα δεν τρωω σωστα λογω αγχους κ στεναχωριας, το περπατημα δειχνει να κανει τη δουλεια του.. καλη συνεχεια κ καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Ιόλη μου ο χρονος περνά πολυ γρηγορα, κανε υπομονή κ ολα θα φτιάξουν!! Θα έρθουν καλύτερες μερες!!

----------


## Ioli_sun

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Ιόλη μου ο χρονος περνά πολυ γρηγορα, κανε υπομονή κ ολα θα φτιάξουν!! Θα έρθουν καλύτερες μερες!!


Σ'ευχαριστω Ελενη μου για την εθαρρυνση! ειμαι πραγματικα χαλια γιατι στην εκπαιδευση που περναει τους πηραν κ τα κινητα κ εχουμε να μιλησουμε 4 μερες!!! μ'εχει φαει το αγχος κ γω τρωω για παρηγορια...:sniffle:

----------


## eleni1986

Ειναι πολυ ωραιο που υπαρχει τετοια αγαπη κ νοιαξιμο μεταξυ σας! Χθες συνάντησα μια φιλη μου που ειχα να την δω απο τον Οκτώβριο, δεν το πίστευα οτι ειχα σχεδον εναν χρονο να την δω! Ο καιρος περνά απιστευτα γρηγορα.. Πίστεψε με ουτε που θα το καταλάβεις! Οσο για την εκπαίδευση, θα κανεις υπομονή, της κουμπαράς μου ο αντρας που εργάζεται στα υποβρύχια κανει κ εναν μήνα να επικοινωνήσει,μεινει δυσκολη κατασταση, αλλα θα σκεφτεσαι θετικά κ θα ξεχνιέσαι κάνοντας πραγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Η απόσταση για τα αγαπημένα ζευγαρια ειναι μια δυσκολη κατασταση, αλλα θα σας δέσει περισσοτερο.

----------


## Ioli_sun

ετσι ειναι ελενη μου, ο χρονος περναει κ επισης συμφωνω οτι ειναι αναζωογονητικο για τα ζευγαρια να μενουν κ λιγο χωρια. φρικαρα με τη μουγκα, μ'επιασαν τα αγχη μου... κ ειπα να ξεχαστω, οπως ακριβως το ειπες αλλα με τι ξεχνιεμαι εγω;; μ'ενα γλυκο ή με μια γουρουνια γενικοτερα!!! το δουλευω στο μυαλο μου για να αλλαξω αυτη τη συνηθεια. νομιζω οτι η γυμναστικη με κανει να ξεχνιεμαι γι αυτο ισως αρχισω καθημερινα περπατημα κ οχι μονο μερα παρα μερα... θα δουμε

----------


## eleni1986

Κ το διαδίκτυο βοηθα Ιόλη μου!! Χαζεψε ταινιες σειρες, κ θα περνά η επιθυμια για γλυκο η γουρουνιά..

----------


## Ioli_sun

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Κ το διαδίκτυο βοηθα Ιόλη μου!! Χαζεψε ταινιες σειρες, κ θα περνά η επιθυμια για γλυκο η γουρουνιά..


:thumbup: :yes:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> 28/8:
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 87,3 :no:
> 
> 
> ...


16/9
πάλι 83,70 αυτό δεν το περίμενα γιατί θεωρώ οτι τρώω γενικώς καλά αλλά κ γιατί νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρη.
νομίζω οτι ήρθε η ώρα να αρχίσω λίγο περπάτημα

----------


## eleni1986

Αργεινα δειξει η ζυγαριά τα αποτελέσματα, κανε υπομονή κ συνέχισε!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μαντάμ Σου Σου
σημείωνεις καθημερινά τι τρως; Αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να εντοπίσεις τα «λαθάκια» σου. Η θετική σου διάθεση, το ότι τηρείς ένα τρόπο διατροφής πλέον, θα σε βοηθήσει να βελτιώσεις την διατροφή σου περισσότερο.
Από την άλλη κάνε μετρήσεις στο σώμα σου. Μπορεί να αργείς να δει μείον στα κιλά σου, αλλά να δεις μείον στους πόντους του σώματός σου!

Στις τριάδες είχα δώσει γενικά τις οδηγίες που γράφει και το βιβλίο. Βρες το ποστ μου εκεί και γράψτο να το έχεις για υπενθύμιση όποτε χρειάζεται!

Μη νομίζεις! Κι εγώ ...κάτι σαν τριάδες κάνω με την διατροφή μου. Μπορεί να χειρουργήθηκα αλλά τώρα είναι που τρώω ανά 2-3 ώρες ώστε να έχω το στομαχάκι μου σε απασχόληση! :wink1:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Mαρία σημειώνω τι τρώω εδώ στο δημοφιλές τόπικ ,σου παραθέτω μια κακή κ μια καλή μέρα να μου πεις την γνώμη σου όταν θα μπορείς νο πρεσουρ



> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Τα χθεσινά μου
> 
> 8.00 γιαούρτι, μισό ροδάκινο , 3 μικρά παξιμάδια
> 11. Μισό ροδάκινο, 1 χούφτα αμύγδαλα
> 1.30 φασολάκια με κοκκινη σάλτσα, μια μαργαρίτα ολικής με τυρί φέτα
> 430. 1 μερίδα πεπόνι, 1 χούφτα αμύγδαλα
> 6. 4 digestive ,2 κουταλάκια γεμάτα ταχίνι-κακάο.
> 8. Σαλάτα πράσινη, ντομάτα, τόνο , 2 παξιμάδια
> 11.15 3αποξηρ βερικοκα, 1 χούφτα καρύδια





> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Καλημέρα
> Τα χθεσινά μου
> 730. Φέτα τυρί με μικρά κριτσίνια ολικής κ λίγα σταφύλια
> 10.30 σταφύλια , καρύδια
> 1.30 κότα ψητή μπουτάκι μερίδα, ρύζι, αγγουροντομάτα
> 4.30 1 αγγούρι, καρύδια
> 7.30 1 τορτίγια με γαλοπούλα ντοματα μαρούλι λίγο στην γέμιση
> 11. 1 αχλάδι, καρύδια


τις είχα δει τις οδηγίες σου κ διαπίστωσα οτι την έκανα λάθος τότε την διατροφή. με τις δικές σου υποδείξεις, των κοριτσιών, με ενδελεχές διάβασμα του βιβλίου αλλά κ τελικά συμβουλές από διατροφολόγο, κατάφερα να μπω σε ένα σωστό ρυθμό. χωρίς όοοολα αυτά δν θα συνειδητοποιούσα ούτε τα μισά. 

νομίζω οτι έχασα μπαμ 3 κιλά το πρώτο 10ήμερο (τα οποία ήταν υγρά προφανώς) από την απότομη αλλαγή στις θερμίδες, έτρωγα περίπου 2500-3000 πριν αρχίσω την διατροφή κ κάθε μέρα ανέβαινε η ζυγαριά. δεν με πειράζει αν προσωρινά μένω σταθερή. τουλάχιστον αναχαιτίστηκε η άνοδος. θα φανεί φαντάζομαι κ την επόμενη φορά που θα ζυγιστώ , την άλλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## eleni1986

Εγώ μετά από το 95,9 που είδα και με χαροποίησε, και μετά από ένα δυστυχώς υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο, και αφού συνεχίζω την δίαιτα, έδωσα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου και για να μην απογοητευτώ, να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά στις 2 Οκτώβρη... Χωρίς κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο η ημερομηνία! Απλά να περάσει ένα εύλογο διάστημα και να εξισορροπήσω την κακή μέρα που είχα αλλά και τα αποτελέσματα της διατροφής που συνεχίζω να κάνω.. Με ευλάβεια!!

----------


## Ioli_sun

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Εγώ μετά από το 95,9 που είδα και με χαροποίησε, και μετά από ένα δυστυχώς υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο, και αφού συνεχίζω την δίαιτα, έδωσα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου και για να μην απογοητευτώ, να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά στις 2 Οκτώβρη... Χωρίς κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο η ημερομηνία! Απλά να περάσει ένα εύλογο διάστημα και να εξισορροπήσω την κακή μέρα που είχα αλλά και τα αποτελέσματα της διατροφής που συνεχίζω να κάνω.. Με ευλάβεια!!


Μπραβο σου κοριτσι μου! Μην πτοεισαι απο 1 υπερφαγικο κ σνομπαρε για λιγο τη ζυγαρια, συμφωνω απολυτα! Οσο καιρο σε βλεπω τα πας πολυ καλα, βελτιωνεις τη διατροφη σου μερα με τη μερα. Το βασικο ειναι αν νιωθεις καλυτερα με τον εαυτο σου (σωματικα κ ψυχικα)  :Wink:

----------


## ailouros

ουί!! είμαι και εγώ μέσα! τα λέμε την δευτέρα λοιπόν!  :Big Grin: 
προς το παρών έχω μείνει στο 73!

----------


## ela

Κλείνω μια βδομάδα δίαιτα
Χειροκρότημα
Λοιπον είμαι απο τα 117,
115,5
Καλά πάω αλλά πρεπει να προσέχω ξεφευγω πολύ στο φαγητο....

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο ela!!! καλήτερα αργά και σταθερά παρά να τα κόψεις όλα απότομα.
Ετσι δίνεις στον οργανισμό σου να συνυθήσει ομαλά το χάσιμο των κιλών!
Το να τα κόψεις όλα μαχαίρι δεν βοηθάει έτσι και αλλιώς,γιατί ο οργανισμός θα κουραστεί και θα τα πάρεις στο τέλος όλα μαζεμένα! :tumble::tumble:

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg 
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg

----------


## jasmine93

Μετά από 2 εβδομάδες διατροφή έχασα και εγώ τα πρώτα μου κιλά!!!
18/4/2016 80,300
:roll::roll::roll:

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg 
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ) 
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)

----------


## MissButterfly

Ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη! Εκει που νομιζα ειμαι σε τελμα αρχισα μαζεμα και πηγαν ολα τοσο καλα!
26/4 : 115 κιλα
3/5 : 113.1 !!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## Reine

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> Ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη! Εκει που νομιζα ειμαι σε τελμα αρχισα μαζεμα και πηγαν ολα τοσο καλα!
> 26/4 : 115 κιλα
> 3/5 : 113.1 !!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


καλα εσυ στις διακοπες εχασες βαρος απο πανω;!! Μπραβο ρε συ!! Αν εχασες κιλα μεσα στις διακοπες, δε σε φοβαμαι καθολου.. θα τα χασεις !

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by iamthe15precent_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> Ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη! Εκει που νομιζα ειμαι σε τελμα αρχισα μαζεμα και πηγαν ολα τοσο καλα!
> 26/4 : 115 κιλα
> 3/5 : 113.1 !!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3
> ...


ε τωρα αρχισα μωρε, φαντασου να μην εχανα, η αρχη ειναι παντα τοσο ευκολη στην απωλεια οσο και δυσκολη στην αποφαση...
Αλλωστε ποιες διακοπες? Για μενα δεν αλλαζει κατι, ειμαι φυτοφαγος, νηστευω 365  :Smile:

----------


## sparrow

Γειά σας κορίτσια και Χρόνια Πολλά!.Το 3μερο του Πάσχα έφαγα όλα τα απαγορευμένα οπότε δεν ζυγίζομαι μη πάθω καμμιά συγκοπή!Δεν έφαγα πάρα πολύ αλλά έφαγα λιπαρά,σπανακόπιτα της μαμάς και γλυκό φυσικά για 3 συνεχόμενες μέρες.Χάλασα τα 3ωρα και δεν έπινα καθόλου νερό.Εχθές από την βαρεμάρα μου έφαγα μηχανικά 3 φέτες με φιλαδέλφια και να σκεφτείς ότι δεν μ άρεσε κιόλας..Μίνι υπερφαγικό θα το έλεγα δηλαδή.Με έπιασαν μαύρες σκέψεις και νομίζω ότι αν ήταν ανοιχτά τα μαγαζιά θα είχα πάει να πάρω γαριδάκια και άλλα τέτοια χαζα.Θα συνεχίσω εκεί που είχα μείνει,δεν τα παρατάω ακόμα!!Καλή δύναμη σε όλους!

----------


## jasmine93

Γεια σας!!!Λοιπόν αν και την ημέρα του Πάσχα έφαγα και εγώ και γενικά 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα μπορεί να τσιμπήσω λίγο παρά πάνω σήμερα ζυγίστηκα 78 κιλά έχοντας κλείσει 1 μήνα διατροφής σήμερα και ζυγίστηκα και απόγευμα.Προς το παρόν είμαι ικανοποιημένη με τη διατροφή μου.Βλέπω πως δουλεύει και δεν πεινάω σχεδόν καθόλου.
6/5 78 kg

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού) 
7/5/16 - 63kg

----------


## maria030

Dulcinea ποσα θες να φτάσεις ? Θύμισε μου ....

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> 26/4 : 115
> 3/5 : 113.1


Καλημερα! Νιωθω τοσο ομορφα! Δεν ειναι εβδομαδιαιο αλλα ενιωθα ξεφουσκωμενη και ζυγιστηκα! Και καλα εκανα!
8/5 : 112.5 !!!!!!!!! επιτελουςςςςςςςςςςςςς
και ακομα ειμαι χωρις γυμναστικη και χωρις περιοριστικες διαιτες!!! πολυ σημαντικο για μενα που θελω να αδυνατισω σιγα σιγα χωρις ακροτητες!
Καταλαβαινω οτι σας φαινονται λιγα εσας αλλα ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## jasmine93

MissButterfly μπράβο είσαι σε καλό δρόμο, 2,5 κιλά σε 12 μέρες είναι μια χαρά.Πάρε το χρόνο σου και συνέχισε με το ρυθμό που βολεύει εσένα καλύτερα και δεν σου δημιουργεί συναισθήματα στέρησης.Και πάλι μπράβο  :Smile:

----------


## MissButterfly

ευχαριστω καλη μου jasmine <3 <3 εσυ ποσο ησουν και πηγες 78 δε μας ειπες! Καλη δυναμΗ!

----------


## jasmine93

Εγώ το τελευταίο διάστημα είχα φτάσει 82 κιλά λόγω μιας άσχημης περιόδου που πέρασα,είχα αφήσει τον εαυτό μου εντελώς, ενώ πριν 2-3 χρόνια ήμουν 60-62 κιλά. Στα 15 μου όμως ήμουν 104-105 κιλά (τα οποία τα έχασα με πολύ κόπο και προσπάθεια μόνη μου)θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα ξανά επιστρέψω εκεί και ότι θα μπορέσω να σταματήσω αυτό το πισωγύρισμα.Τι να πω για εμένα μάλλον θα είναι μία μάχη χωρίς τέλος αυτήν με το βάρος.Ας προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε αισιόδοξες. :Wink:

----------


## maria030

MissButterfly μπραβο σου!!!!!!

jasmine93 μην το λες αυτο οτι θα είναι μία μάχη χωρίς τέλος ... Πολλες φορες ερσι σκεφτομαι και εγω ακολουθωντας το φαυλο κυκλο και μαλιστα επηρεαζοντας και την ιδια μου τη ζωη αυτη η μανια πλεον .... Αν το αφησουμε τελειωσε ειναι σαν να παραδιδουμε τα οπλα... Παντα θα υπαρχουν και ασχημες μερες .... Θα υπαχουν ομως και οι πιο αισιοδοξες!!!!!

----------


## jasmine93

Έχεις δίκιο Μαρία είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος που επηρεάζει τις ζωές μας, απλά μερικές φορές είναι αδύνατον να μην σκέφτομαι έτσι όσο και να προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω.

----------


## maria030

να πω οτι δε σε καταλαβαινω θα ειναι ψεματα... Ομως δεν γινεται αλλιως ... Σιγουρα θα το σκεφτεσαι και καποιες φορες πολυ πιο εντονα και θα επικρατει αυτο στο μυαλο σου και στο συναισθημα σου... Αλλα να βλεπεις και αυτο που πραγαματικα θελεις και οχι αυτο που σε εμποδιζει τη δεδομενη στιγμη ... 
Εμενα να δεις ποσες φορες με πιανει και τωρα ακομα ειμαι σε απογοητευση αλλα λεω οχι αυριο θα ειναι μια καλυτερη μερα και μπορω !!!!!!

----------


## jasmine93

Σίγουρα θα είναι μία καλύτερη ημέρα και θα τα καταφέρεις.Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό μας.Αυτό έχει σημασία. :Wink:

----------


## maria030

jasmine93 μου το αύριο θα είναι μια καλύτερη μετα δεν το λέω μόνο για μένα αλλα και για σένα ..
Για τις άσχημες σκέψεις που σε- με πανικοβαλλουν σήμερα για να σκεφτόμαστε θετικά απο την επόμενη μέρα;!!

----------


## maria030

Στα ίδια θέλουμε να φτάσουμε (τόσα ήμουν πριν βασικά) αλλα αυτά τα 5-6 κιλά είναι και τα πιο δύσκολα μαζι κε τα επεισόδια που συμβαίνουν πάνω κάτω και δεν μας βοηθούν η αλήθεια..

----------


## maria030

Μακάρι ;!!! Στο χέρι μας ειμαι αλλα κάνουμε βλακειες βλέπεις  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## maria030

Οι χαμένες μάχες ειναι πολλές αλλα έχεις δίκιο ... Ο πόλεμος δεν τελείωσε ακομα ... Μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε !!!!

----------


## sparrow

έχω κολήσει στα 84.Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το θεωρήσω καλό ή κακό τώρα αυτό.Καλό ίσως γιατί με τις ατασθαλίες του Πάσχα θα μπορούσα να χω βάλει.Κάθε μέρα συμβαίνει το εξής.Προσέχω τρώω σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα αλλά πάντα κάτι στο τέλος το χαλάει.Ενα σοκολατάκι,2 τηγανητές πατάτες, και παρόλο που δεν είναι υπερφαγικά,αλλά μικρές ατασθαλίες, φαίνεται ότι μπλοκάρουν τα πάντα.Είμαι στεναχωρημένη με τον εαυτό μου.Και ΔΕΝ μπορώ να πιώ νερό!

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλησπερα κοριτσια, σημερα ενιωθα ακομα πιο ξεφουσκωτη, λεω δε βαριεσαι, ενα ζυγισμα ειναι, κανε το. Ετριβα τα ματια μου! Οντως ημουν αλλα 300 γρ κατω. 3 κιλα σε 12 μερες!
Χαρηκα παρα πολυ. Ομως η μερα ηταν δυσκολη κι εκανα και δυσκολο φαγητο, απο εκεινα που πανε ευκολα κατω. Ελπιζω να μην τα εκανα μανταρα :no:

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5 
11/5 : 111.7
αγαπωωωωωωωωωωωω ολο τον κοσμο <3 <3 <3

----------


## maria030

Μπράβο κορίτσια !!! 
Εγω πάλι οθτε τον εαυτό μου δεν αγαπώ και ξεσκίζομαι στο φαΐ χα χα .....
Εμένα ποτε θα μου κοπεί η όρεξη άληθεια? Λολ

----------


## MissButterfly

δεν κοβεται η ρημαδοορεξη, οσο για τον εαυτο μας, στο χερι μας ειναι να τον αγαπησουμε, αλλωστε αν δε το κανουμε εμεις, δε θα το κανει κανεις για εμας...

----------


## maria030

Απο εκεί ξεκινάνε ολα ... Απο την αγάπη για τον εαυτό μας!!!.

Αυτο που λένε άρχισα δίαιτα και σε μια εβδομάδα μου έκλεισε το στομάχι δεν το έχω νιώσει - ζήσει ποτέ. .
Και δεν μιλαω τώρα αλλά και παλιότερα που δεν είχα την υπερφαγια...
Ήμουν πάντα με όρεξη για φαγητό και πάντα γλυκαντζου... Η διάφορα είναι ότι ήμουν πειθαρχειμενη πολυ αυστηρή και με πολυ μετρο ... Αυτά οληρωμω τώρα μάλλον !!!
Πάντως δεν ξερω αν ισχύει πραγματικά αυτό με την όρεξη αν και δεν το πιστεύω ...
Ίσως ειναι εβα είδος υποβολής και.αυτα τα άτομα έτσι πείθουν τον εαυτό τους ότι δεν πεινάνε!!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Οπως ακριβως ειναι διαταραχη η υπερφαγια ετσι ειναι διαταραχη και το αντιθετο δηλαδη το να μην θες να φας απολυτως τιποτα. Υπηρχαν πολυ μικρα χρονικα διαστηματα που περασα και απο τις δυο φασεις μεχρι σε εναν βαθμο. Ειναι μακραν πολυυυυυυυυ χειροτερο το δευτερο. Να μην μπορεις να φας, ειναι μια αισθηση οτι πεινας και νιωθεις οτι υχρειαζεσαι κατι για να συντηρηθεις αλλα ταυτοχρονα νιωθεις φουσκωμενος και γεματος χωρίς φυσικα να χεις φαει κατι και νιωθεις οτι θες να φας αλλα αν φας θα το βγαλεις. Ενα αντιφατικο αισθημα πολυ πιο νοσηρο απο την υπερφαγια. Το ειχα παθει απο την αλλαγη περιβάλλοντος το καλοκαιρι μετα τις πανελληνιες σε συνδυασμο με το υπερμετρο αγχος. Και το αντιθετο, δεν με θυμαμαι ποτε να εκανα χοντρες υπερβολες, εκανα ομως υπερβολες και ετρωγα πολλα πολλα γλυκα. Ομως, μπορει σε αυτην την περιπτωση να μην τηρουσα μετρο αλλα ενιωθα ζωντανη, οτι εχω οργανισμο με δυναμη, οτι εχω ορεξη για ζωη γενικα, οτι αποδεχομαι τομ εαυτο μου. Οταν με ειχ πιασει η φαση της αφαγιας ελεγα θεε μου μακαρι να είχα δεκα κιλα κιολας παραπανω και να ειχα ορεξη να φαω... Η ευχη μετα πραγματοποιηθηκε!!! Χαχαχα, αλλα δεν μετανιωνω για τιποτα... 
Αα και επισης να σημειωσω οτι ποτε δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο ο εμετος. Ο, τι ετρωγα το απολαμβανα κ το ηθελα. Αν ειχα σκοπο να κανω εμετο δεν ξα ετρωγα καν. Δεν βρισκω καποιο νοημα. Και ισως τελικα να αγαπαω πιο πολυ απο οσο νομιζω τον εαυτο μου, ποτε δεν θα τον κακοποιουσα ετσι. 
Εν πασει περιπτωσει, το ιδανικό ειναι το μετρο. Οταν σταματας νσ τρως κανονικα και βλεπεις τη ζυγαρια να πεφτει αυτο δεν ξερω ποσο αντιπροσωπευτικο ειναι γιατι μετα αν φας κατι παραπανω υπαρχει περιπτωση να απογοητευτεις... Χανεις μυικη μαζα στο μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο. Και δεν συμφερει γιατι οσο λιγοτερη μυικη μαζα εχεις τελικα τοσο πιο δυσκολα καις το ηδη υπαρχον λιπος. Και οταν ξαναφας κατι εκτος θα παρεις κι αλλο λιπος και ολο αυτο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος. Κανεις ποτε δεν απετυχε αρκει να κάνει κατι σωστα!!! Φιλικα <3 Καλη συνεχεια κοριτσια μου κ οποια θελει κατι εδω ειμαστε

----------


## jasmine93

Θα συμφωνήσω με τη purplerose.Το να μην έχεις καθόλου όρεξη είναι πολύ χειρότερο.Σημαίνει ότι κάτι τρέχει και δεν είμαι καλά, συνήθως ψυχολογικά.Το έχω βιώσει στις χειρότερες περιόδους της ζωής μου.Και ναι έχασα βάρος αλλά δεν ήμουν χαρούμενη.Ήμουν κουρασμένη και χωρίς καμία όρεξη για ζωή.Ήθελα απλά να τελειώσει όλο αυτό και ας έπαιρνα κιλά.Βέβαια είναι και η άλλη μεριά της υπερφαγίας που ναι είναι άσχημη και την έχω ζήσει και αυτήν αλλά σαν την αίσθηση ότι δεν αντέχεις να φας ούτε μπουκιά δεν είναι.Κάποια κιλά τα έβαλα επειδή έκανα υπερφαγικά που με έκαναν να νιώθω χάλια αλλά μερικά τα έβαλα επειδή απλά πέρασα καλά.Και τώρα μπορεί να τα κλαίω τα κιλά που πήρα αλλά το ότι πέρασα καλά δεν το μετανιώνω.Τέλος πάντων παν μέτρον άριστον.Όσο και να γκρινιάζω θέλω να έχω όρεξη γιατί σημαίνει ότι είμαι υγιής.

----------


## MissButterfly

Παιδια μη πιανετε κλινικες καταστασεις. Εκει αλλαζει το πραγμα. Για παραδειγμα στην καταθλιψη εχω βιωσει και την υπερφαγια και την αφαγια. Δεν καθοριζει ενα συμπτωμα μια ασθενεια ουτε το αντιστροφο. καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος και το βιωνει αλλιως.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by jasmine93_
> Θα συμφωνήσω με τη purplerose.Το να μην έχεις καθόλου όρεξη είναι πολύ χειρότερο.Σημαίνει ότι κάτι τρέχει και δεν είμαι καλά, συνήθως ψυχολογικά.Το έχω βιώσει στις χειρότερες περιόδους της ζωής μου.Και ναι έχασα βάρος αλλά δεν ήμουν χαρούμενη.Ήμουν κουρασμένη και χωρίς καμία όρεξη για ζωή.Ήθελα απλά να τελειώσει όλο αυτό και ας έπαιρνα κιλά.Βέβαια είναι και η άλλη μεριά της υπερφαγίας που ναι είναι άσχημη και την έχω ζήσει και αυτήν αλλά σαν την αίσθηση ότι δεν αντέχεις να φας ούτε μπουκιά δεν είναι.Κάποια κιλά τα έβαλα επειδή έκανα υπερφαγικά που με έκαναν να νιώθω χάλια αλλά μερικά τα έβαλα επειδή απλά πέρασα καλά.Και τώρα μπορεί να τα κλαίω τα κιλά που πήρα αλλά το ότι πέρασα καλά δεν το μετανιώνω.Τέλος πάντων παν μέτρον άριστον.Όσο και να γκρινιάζω θέλω να έχω όρεξη γιατί σημαίνει ότι είμαι υγιής.


συμφωνω εν μερει, απλα προσθεσα το αποπανω μηνυμα. Δεν ξερω αν εγινε κατανοητο. Δηλαδη δε δημαινει οτι οταν εχεις ορεξη εισαι υγιης.

----------


## purplerose_ed

Εγω αναφερθηκα σε αυτο που ειπε η Μαρια περι κλεισιματος στομαχιου σε διαιτα που δεν το ενιωσε. Σωστα δεν το ενιωσε γιατι ο οργανισμος πειναει και χρειαζεται συχνα γευματα για να συντηρηθει. Εαν εκλεινε τοτε ειναι που αρχιζει το προβλημα κατ εμε. Και αυτο πολλες φορες οδηγει σε κλινικες καταστασεις. Οπως και η ανορεξια. Και η jasmine93 αυτο εννοουσε , οτι η ανορεξια ειναι χειροτερη απο πλευρας ζωτικοτητας. Η υγεια ειναι κατι γενικοτερο. Φυσικα αν κινειται κανεις στα δυο ακρα δεν θεωρειται υγιης αλλα αν συγκρινεις τα δυο ακρα η ανορεξια με διαφορα ειναι χειροτερη και πολυ πιο δυσκολα διορθωσιμη. Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τυχαιο που βλεπουμε γενικα γυρω μας απιστευτα μεγαλο αριθμο ατομων να αδυνατιζουν και να διατηρουνται σε σχεση με καποιον ανορεξικο που το ξεπερασε. 
Νομιζω ολες συμφωνειτε, το κυριο προβλημα με εμας ειναι οτι ψυχολογικα ειμαστε κουρελια και δεν νιωθουμε ποθητες η αρεστες η θελουμε να μην μας βλεπει ο κοσμος να ανοιξει η γη να μας καταπιει οτι ολα ειναι βουνο. Αυτος ειναι ο σκοπελος που πρεπει να περασουμε να βαλουμε το μυαλο απο πανω και να μας δωσει ωθηση για διατροφη. Και νομιζω οποιος ειναι πραγματικα αποφασισμενος καταφερνει πολλα. Ενω στην ανορεξια οταν νιωθεις οτι ο,τι και να φας θα το βγαλεις εκει το μυαλο δεν ξερω δεν το εχω περασει και σε ακραιο βαθμο αλλα εστω εκεινες τις δυο βδομαδες το αισθημα η δυναμη μεσα μου κ η ορεξη μ η ζωντανια μου αε σχεση με τοτε που ειχα ταση να τρωω πολλα γλυκα δεν συγκρινονταν ουτε στο ελαχιστο!!! Εχω την αισθηση οτι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο το θεμα. Μπορει να λεω και βλακειες , αλλα τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο εζησα.

Και πεταλουδιτσα, μπραβο που το παλευεις με διατροφη  :Smile:  
Να ξερεις, με υπομονη και επιμονη ολα γινονται. Ξερω οτι ολα σου φαινονται βουνο, οτι και να χαρεις με μια απωλεια, μετα θα νιωθεις οτι ε δεν καταφερες και τιποτα. Και εγω τα εχω νιωσει και τα νιωθω ακομη πολλες φορες. Ολος αυτος ο αγωνας μου μεχρι τωρα εχει γινει με ηθικο πολυ πεσμενο. Και καθως περνανε οι μερες αρχιζει η διαφορα να γινεται πιο αισθητη. Μετα εσυ εχεις παλι το σκαμπανεβασμα στην ψυχολογια. Δεν υπαρχει κατι πιο φυσιολογικο. Να θυμασαι, το θεμα δεν ειναι αν θα κανεις λαθος, το θεμα ειναι να μην τα παρατησεις ποτε, τοτε εχεις υποταξει τον κακο σου εαυτο και τοτε εισαι πραγματικα νικητης. Τι ειναι καλυτερο; να παθουν τα νευρα μου και να πω σταματω; Εγγυημενα θα ξαναπαρω. Η να πω θα συνεχισω κ οσο παει; Κ ας χασω σε εναν χρονο πεντε κιλα (λεμε) θα ειμαι πιο μπροστα απο εκει που ημουν χθες και αυτο μετραει.  :Wink:

----------


## jasmine93

Ναι MissButterfly δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά.Ήθελα να πω ότι το να μην πεινάς καθόλου δεν είναι υγιές, μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι τρέχει κάτι είτε σωματικά είτε ψυχολογικά.Με κάλυψε η purplerose.

----------


## MissButterfly

καλημερα καλες μου, ναι καταλαβα πως το θετεις τωρα.
Βασικα εμενα δε με νοιαζει τι σκεφτεται ο κοσμος, εφαγα ολη μου τη ζωη σε αυτο. Ποσο συμφωνω στα αλλα που λες περπλ! Ετσι ειναι, δεν πρεπει να σταματησουμε ποτε! Αχ κι αν τα εχω περασει!
Παντως η ζυγαρια με ανταμειβει, δεν περιμενα στις μικρες αλλαγες που κανω που πιστευα οτι θα βοηθησουν σε βαθος χρονου οτι θα ανταποκρινοταν ετσι γρηγορα η ζυγαρια.
111.2 σημερα και τριβω τα ματια μου! Εχω σωματοτυπο μηλο, ειμαι παχυα στην κοιλια στηθος πλατες, και η κοιλια εχει ηδη ξεφουσκωσει, δε νιωθω αυτο το πνηξιμο!

----------


## MissButterfly

Τα γραφω ναλυτικα κι ας μην ειναι εβδομαδιαιο, και προσθετω και το σημερινο θελω να ξερω ποιο ειναι το χαμηλοτερο ζυγισμα. Στοχος ειναι οταν σταματησει να πεφτει να μην ανεβει, να διατηρηθω λιγες μερες και μετα ξανα καθοδο
26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
12/5 : 111.2

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο σου MissButterfly!!!!!!

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by afratoulini90_
> Μπραβο σου MissButterfly!!!!!!


 <3 <3 <3 τριβω ματια ακομα, δεν το πολυεχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι σταματησε η ανοδος και κατεβαινω!!!!!
Να φυγω απο αυτα τα τρομακτικα κιλα και ποτε ποτε ξαναααααααααααα

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
7/5/16 - 63kg 
14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ)

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by iamthe15precent_
> 9/4/16 - 64kg
> 15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
> 22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
> 30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
> 7/5/16 - 63kg 
> 14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ)


Γεια, κανεις καποια προσπαθεια απωλειας βαρους? μιλας με καποιον ειδικο? Καταρχην εισαι σιγουρη οτι εχεις να χασεις βαρος? Κανεις εμετους? συγνωμη για τον βομβαρδισμο ερωτησεων.

----------


## Reine

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> βαρους? μιλας με καποιον ειδικο? Καταρχην εισαι σιγουρη οτι εχεις να χασεις βαρος? Κανεις εμετους? συγνωμη για τον βομβαρδισμο ερωτησεων.


Τα κιλα μου ειναι 52-55 (που χωραω και στα ρουχα μου), δεν εχω καποιον ειδικο αυτη τη στιγμη, ειχα φτασει ανω των 100 κιλα πριν κατι χρονια, ειχα καταφερει να πεσω στα 52 και ημουν πολυ ανετη, αλλά 'χαλαρωσα' και πηρα 10 κιλα (20 ειχα παρει αλλά τα πρωτα 10 φυγανε γρηγορα) τα οποια θελω να χασω για να μη χρειαστει να αγορασω άλλα.

Εχω να κανω εμετους κανενα 8μηνο, ειχα κανει μερικες φορες χωρις υπερφαγικο οταν με ειχε πιασει ενα τραλαλα, υπερφαγικο εκανα προσφατα, χωρις εμετο (λογου που δε ημουν μονη στο σπιτι και δε ειχα τη ελευθερια) . 

Το ελεγχω κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο, απλα εχω ξεφυγει απο τη ασφαλη ρουτινα μου και με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου και χανω τα αυγα και τα πασχαλια. 

Μολις σπασω τον φραγμο του 6 και μπω στο 5, θα τα χασω ανετα. 

Ειναι που εχω σταματησει τη γυμναστικη τελευταια και με πιανει αυτο το 'ολα ειναι ματαια' με εναλλαγη του 'ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ @*&#@&# ΟΛΑ!!!!'

----------


## Good

Iamthe15precent τι ύψος έχεις αν επιτρέπεται? Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτη!!  :Smile:

----------


## Reine

160cm , δε με ενοχλει ^^

----------


## Good

Iamthe15precent και στόχος σου είναι τα 52 κιλά που ήσουν ή τα 50 κιλά που έχεις βάλει στο tickeraki?

----------


## purplerose_ed

Και εγω ημουν γυρω στα 65 πριν φτασω στα 75, μπορει να ειχα φτασει και πιο ψηλα, αργησα να ζυγιστω, οποτε καταλαβαινω τι λες. Μου φαινοταν ονειρο να βρεθω παλι στα 65 αλλα και τωρα που δειχνει η ζυγαρια 62 δεν εχω καταλαβει τιποτα. Ισως γιατι παιζει ρολο η συσταση του σωματος και οχι απλως ο αριθμος της ζυγαριας. Το τικερακι εχει στοχο 55 και το βρισκω λιγο λαθος. Μετα θα κανω εντατικο προγραμμα ενδυναμωσης για μυικη μαζα και δεν ξερω που θα ειναι το τελικο νουμερο η αληθεια ειναι. Και βασικα δεν με νοιαζει. Με νοιαζει να μου αρεσει το σωμα μου και να νιωθω ανετα. Εγω εχω υψος 1,57. Μαλλον ειμαι το πιο κοντουλι εδω, χιχι!!! Μαρεσει πολυ βεβαια το υψος μου, να τα λεμε ολα ♥

----------


## Reine

τα 52. εχω 50 στο τικερακι διοτι με ενοχλει να βλεπω αριθμος που δεν ειναι στρογγυλοι. Π.χ 66 ημουν, οχι 65. προτιμω αριθμους 5-10-15 κτλ. 

Αν και στοχο εχω το σωματικο λιπος στ 15% (εξου και το ονομα).

----------


## Good

Iamthe15precent ούτε που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι το 15percent στο όνομά σου έχει να κάνει με το ποσοστό λίπους που έχεις βάλει στόχο να φτάσεις, Μπράβο πολύ έξυπνο αυτό!! :starhit: Τέλεια κορίτσι, καλή επιτυχία στο στόχο σου!! :duh:

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
7/5/16 - 63kg
14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ) 
21/5/16 - 63kg (καθυστέρηση Ε.Ρ, μπηκα σε παλιο σορτσακι. Θελει λιγο ακομα για ανεση αλλά κουμπωνει)

----------


## purplerose_ed

Iamthe15percent κανεις μηπως γυμναστικη και χανεις λιπος και αποκτας μυ και γι αυτο μενεις στο ιδιο;  :Wink:

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
12/5 : 111.2
22/5 : 111.8

Καλημερα, επιτελους πλησιασα τα παλια νουμερα, 2 μερες υπεραφαγιας μου αλλαξαν τελειως το δρομο μου και μου βγηκε η ψυχη να ισορροπησω. Να μαι παλι, επεσε το βαρος κοντα στο παλιο. Ελπιζω σε καλυτερες μετρησεις σε μια βδομαδα. Καλημερα φιλακια! Καλη κυριακη!:starhit:

----------


## maria030

MissButterfly μπραβο !!!!!! Η αισιοδοξια και πρακτικα πλεον ορατα στη ζυγαρια μετα τα υπερφαγικα!!!!!

----------


## Reine

> _Originally posted by purplerose_
> Iamthe15percent κανεις μηπως γυμναστικη και χανεις λιπος και αποκτας μυ και γι αυτο μενεις στο ιδιο;


ναι. Οχι τιποτα τρελο. Αν και το ιδιο μενω λογω του οτι μολις περασω ωορρηξια. μενω πανω μεχρι να ερθει περιοδος και να φυγει. Στη ουσια στη ζυγαρια βλεπω μονο 1 εβδομαδα τι βαρος εχω. 
Χτες περιμενα, σημερα μου ηρθε οποτε το άλλο Σάββατο, θα δω τι προοδο εχω κανει, εφοσον δεν κανω κανα υπερφαγικο ή φαω πολυ αλατι και κανω κατακρατηση παλι.

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
12/5 : 111.2
26/5 : 111.2 (μετα το πρωινο)
ενδιαμεσα υπερφαγιες και μου βγηκε η ψυχη να ισορροπησω ξανα το βαρος στη χαμηλοτερη ενδειξη. Ολα καλα τωρα. Περιμενω και περιοδο.
Για να δουμε απο εδω και περα.

----------


## Blossom

Μπράβο σου MissButterfly για την απώλεια, νομίζω είναι πολύ καλή για μήνα.

Επειδή περιμένεις να αδιαθετήσεις, είναι πιθανό να είσαι και 1 - 1.5 κιλό λιγότερο
και λόγω κατακρατήσεων να μη φαίνεται.

Keep going! :bouncy:

----------


## MissButterfly

Οντως ειναι μηνας, δεν το ειχα δει σε ευχαριστω! Μωρε δεν ειναι καλα, τον μισο μηνα τον εφαγα να σηκωθω απο την υπεραφαγια 2-3 ημερων.... τελοσπαντων συνεχιζουμε.
Δε νομιζω να ειμαι αλλο κατω αφου δεν εκανα μαζεμα...
Συνολικα καλα ειναι, απλα ταλαιπωρηθηκα,.. εσυ πως πας?

----------


## Blossom

3.8 kg είναι πολύ καλά για μήνα - προσωπικά υποστηρίζω την αργή απώλεια και διατήρηση σε βάθος χρόνου.

Τώρα για την υπερφαγία που γράφεις, μην το παίρνεις τόσο κατάκαρδα, μπορεί να χρειαζόταν ο οργανισμός σου
περισσότερες θερμίδες αυτές τις 3 μέρες.

Αλλά είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτό, κατά πόσο δηλαδή η υπερφαγία προέρχεται πάντα από τη διατροφική διαταραχή, 
τι αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς ως υπερφαγία ή τι ονομάζει υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο.

Θα σου πρότεινα να βλέπεις την απώλειά σου συνολικά, κάθε μήνα, και να είσαι περήφανη ακόμα και αν είναι μικρή.

Εγώ είμαι καλά, τα γράφω αναλυτικά και στο ημερολόγιο της Blossom.  :Smile: 

Φιλιά!

----------


## MissButterfly

α ομορφα, θα σε αναζητησω εκει, ναι εχεις δικιο, σημασια εχει η απωλεια, και 2 κιλα να ειναι ανα μηνα ειμαι ευχαριστημενη, σε 12 μηνες ειναι ενα σεβαστο ποσο. its fine with me. τον ψυχαναγκασμο τον δημιουργω εγω με την ενασχοληση με το υπερφαγικο και οχι το ιδιο το υπερφαγικο. Ο,τι εγινε εγινε, συνεχιζουμε.
Πολυ σωστα τα εθεσες, πρεπει να ειμαστε περηφανες για την απωλεια μας και να αφηνουμε τα μα και τα μου... <3 <3

----------


## maria030

> _Originally posted by Blossom_.
> 
> Αλλά είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτό, κατά πόσο δηλαδή η υπερφαγία προέρχεται πάντα από τη διατροφική διαταραχή, 
> τι αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς ως υπερφαγία ή τι ονομάζει υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο.
> !



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
7/5/16 - 63kg
14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ)
21/5/16 - 63kg (καθυστέρηση Ε.Ρ, μπηκα σε παλιο σορτσακι. Θελει λιγο ακομα για ανεση αλλά κουμπωνει)
28/5/16 - 61kg ξεκολλησα!! τωρα να μην κανω υπερφαγικο και ΙΣΩΣ σε 2-3 εβδομαδες δω και το 5αρι

----------


## maria030

iamthe15precent μη σκέφτεσαι οτι θα κανεις υπερφαγικο αισιόδοξη να είσαι και ολα καλά θα πάνε !!!

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2 
03/6 : 111.4 (περιοδος)
Παει αλλη μια βδομαδα, πως κυλαει ο καιρος...

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
7/5/16 - 63kg
14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ)
21/5/16 - 63kg (καθυστέρηση Ε.Ρ, μπηκα σε παλιο σορτσακι. Θελει λιγο ακομα για ανεση αλλά κουμπωνει)
28/5/16 - 61kg ξεκολλησα!! τωρα να μην κανω υπερφαγικο και ΙΣΩΣ σε 2-3 εβδομαδες δω και το 5αρι 
04/6/16 - 60.9 kg τωρα μπαινω στη περιοδο φουσκωματος.. για να δουμε...

----------


## MissButterfly

Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοο ξεκολλησες οντως!!! Μην σκεφτεσαι υπερφαγικα! Βγαλε αρνητικοτητες απτη ζωη σου! Οι ευαισθησιες μας δε βοηθανε καθολου, πρεπει να γινουμε πιο δυνατες, οχι μονο να δειχνουμε :borg: Εμενα κι ενα σχολιο στο φορουμ μπορει να με ριξει, αλιμονο αν χαλιομαστε και φοβομαστε τις υπερφαγιες, ναι ειναι μες το προγραμμα αλλα ας μη το σκεφτομαστε....
Την τελευταια φορα μου πηρε να συνελθω 2 εβδομαδες. Μολις χθες ξαναεπεσα σε υπερφαγικο. Αλλα δεν πτοουμαι. Πραγματικα δε θα χαραμισω αλλες 2 εβδομαδες. Αρκετη ζωη χανουμε πριν και μετα. Ας ειναι.
Σε κουρασα με τα δικα μου συγνωμη, μπραβο και παλι!!!!!
Εγω δε θα ζυγιστω για πολυ καιρο γιατι θα απογοητευτω, παει το εβδομαδιαιο. θα παω ομως στο διαιτολογο στο προκαθορισμενο ραντεβου. Δεν το ξαναχανω.

----------


## MissButterfly

Και κατι που μου ηρθε τωρα, σε καποιο βιβλιο ψυχολογιας το ειχα διαβασει και με βοηθα πολυ, η μεγαλυτερη πηγη του αγχους μας εγγυται στις σκεψεις μας για το μελλον... Ας ζησουμε βρε αδελφε και ας μην σκεφτομαστε τομετα. (δικια μουμεταφραση :P )

----------


## purplerose_ed

Κατι παρομοιο διαβασα και εγω σημερα πεταλουδιτσα! "οποιος ειναι θλιμμενος ζει στο παρελθον, οποιος εχει αγχος ζει στο μελλον, αλλα οποιος ειναι ηρεμος ζει στο τωρα" Δεν θυμαμαι και ποιος το ειπε, νομιζω ο Γκαντι

----------


## Good

Σημερινό ζύγισμα μετά από βραδινό υπερφαγικο 52,4.

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
7/5/16 - 63kg
14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ)
21/5/16 - 63kg (καθυστέρηση Ε.Ρ, μπηκα σε παλιο σορτσακι. Θελει λιγο ακομα για ανεση αλλά κουμπωνει)
28/5/16 - 61kg ξεκολλησα!! τωρα να μην κανω υπερφαγικο και ΙΣΩΣ σε 2-3 εβδομαδες δω και το 5αρι
04/6/16 - 60.9 kg τωρα μπαινω στη περιοδο φουσκωματος.. για να δουμε... 
11/06/16 - 61.5 kg

----------


## MissButterfly

Iam τι εγινε? Πως εισαι?
Επεστρεψα κι εγω, δεν εκανα τιποτα και δεν εγραφα, μαλιστα ειχα και αστατο υπνο παρα πολυ, κι ετρωγα και 2-3 το πρωι, αλλα ευτυχως δεν εβαλα βαρος γιατι δεν ετρωγα μες τη μερα.
Ελπιζω να φτιαξω τον υπνο να φτιαξει και το βαρος λιγο. Στο διαιτολογο δνε πηγα, δεν ειχε νοημα.

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2
03/6 : 111.4 (περιοδος)
12/5 : 111.2

----------


## Good

12/6/16. 51.1

----------


## Reine

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> Iam τι εγινε? Πως εισαι?
> Επεστρεψα κι εγω, δεν εκανα τιποτα και δεν εγραφα, μαλιστα ειχα και αστατο υπνο παρα πολυ, κι ετρωγα και 2-3 το πρωι, αλλα ευτυχως δεν εβαλα βαρος γιατι δεν ετρωγα μες τη μερα.
> Ελπιζω να φτιαξω τον υπνο να φτιαξει και το βαρος λιγο. Στο διαιτολογο δνε πηγα, δεν ειχε νοημα.


καλά κουκλα μου, τωρα δοκιμαζω μιας φιλης μου διατροφη, μου ειπε οτι θα καψω περισσοτερο λιπος (ουσιαστικα ειναι χαμηλων λιπαρων) και οτι αν δε παρεχω στο σωμα μου λιπος, θα αρχισει να καιει αυτο που εχω και θα βοηθησει στην γυμναστικη... για να δουμε.. το πολυ πολυ να μην πετυχει και να γυρισω στα παλια μου xD

Περιμενω και περιοδο αυτον τον καιρο.. θα ξερω σε ενα μηνα αν κανει τιποτα αυτη η διατροφη. Ειναι αρκετα πιο φτηνη απο αυτη που κανω, και ας εχει ζυμαρικα ζεα .. ισως βαλω και κανενα φραγκο στη ακρη

Τι κανεις γενικα; 
Και εγω λεω να σταματησω να τρωω μετα τις 17.00 οπως κανουν οι παππουδες μου

----------


## jasmine93

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί 77 κιλά  :Smile: 
22/6/2016: 77 kg

----------


## eleni1986

Ξεκινάω και εγώ.... 110 σήμερα.. Πωπω.... Από χθες που ζυγίστηκα και το είδα μπροστά μου, δεν μπορώ να δω τίποτα άλλο.....

----------


## Reine

9/4/16 - 64kg
15/4/16 - 62.5 kg
22/4/16 - 63.5 kg (E.Ρ)
30/4/16 - 64 kg (μετά υπερφαγικού)
7/5/16 - 63kg
14/5/16 - 63kg (αναμονη Ε.Ρ)
21/5/16 - 63kg (καθυστέρηση Ε.Ρ, μπηκα σε παλιο σορτσακι. Θελει λιγο ακομα για ανεση αλλά κουμπωνει)
28/5/16 - 61kg ξεκολλησα!! τωρα να μην κανω υπερφαγικο και ΙΣΩΣ σε 2-3 εβδομαδες δω και το 5αρι
04/6/16 - 60.9 kg τωρα μπαινω στη περιοδο φουσκωματος.. για να δουμε...
11/06/16 - 61.5 kg 
25/06/16 - 60.5 kg

----------


## MissButterfly

Μπραβο!!!!!!!!! Go go girl!!!!





> _Originally posted by iamthe15precent_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> Iam τι εγινε? Πως εισαι?
> Επεστρεψα κι εγω, δεν εκανα τιποτα και δεν εγραφα, μαλιστα ειχα και αστατο υπνο παρα πολυ, κι ετρωγα και 2-3 το πρωι, αλλα ευτυχως δεν εβαλα βαρος γιατι δεν ετρωγα μες τη μερα.
> Ελπιζω να φτιαξω τον υπνο να φτιαξει και το βαρος λιγο. Στο διαιτολογο δνε πηγα, δεν ειχε νοημα.
> ...


το πιο υγιεινο ειναι αυτο αλλα αντε να το κανεις... οι παππουδες κοιμονται μετα. Εμεις δουλευουμε μεχρι το ξημερωμα λολ.
Παντως η σωστη διατροφη ειναι μεχρι τη δυση του ηλιου...
Εμενα επειδη ειμαι λιχουδο με βοηθα αν προλαβω να παρω το βραδυνο μου μια λογικη ωρα 7-8 ή 9 και μετα να μη φαω τιποτα. Αλλιως αυτο που λενε να φας ενα φρουτο ξερω γω...κατα τις 11-12...εγω θελω να φαω το συμπαν μετα.
Αυτο το κανω απτα 20 μου. οταν δεν το εκανα απλα παχαινα...τρωγοντας πολυ βραδυ.

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2
03/6 : 111.4 
12/5 : 111.2 
26/6 : 112.8 (και ξαναρχιζω)

----------


## eleni1986

Missbutterfly, ειμαστε σχεδον στα ιδια κιλα.. Προτείνω να παίρνουμε θάρρος η μια απο την αλλη κ να παρακολουθούμε μαζι την απωλεια μας, δεν ειμαστε μόνες!! Προσπάθησε οσο δύσκολο κ αν ειναι να μην ξαναπάρεις ο,τι χάνεις.. Πιο μεγαλη πίκρα προκαλεί αυτο απο την έλλειψη φαγητου.

----------


## eleni1986

Χθεσινό ζύγισμα ! 108.2 κιλά... (πρώτος στόχος είναι να φύγει το 1 από μπροστά!!)

----------


## Good

28/6/16 ----> 51,5 κιλά

----------


## jasmine93

Χτες ζυγίστηκα πάλι απόγευμα και με έδειξε πάλι 76,5,βέβαια είχα φάει οπότε υπολογίζω να έδειχνε έστω μισό κιλό παραπάνω.

----------


## rain_ed

Ελενάκι επειδή με έχεις βοηθήσει στο παρελθόν και τώρα, σου εύχομαι καλή κατηφόρα χωρίς δυσκολίες όσο γίνεται, το ίδιο και σε μένα. Εγώ δεν ζυγίστηκα, είμαι γύρω στα 89 και εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο και στις άλλες κοπέλες του φόρουμ. Σκέφτομαι να τρώω 1700 θερμίδες για αρχή και βλέπουμε.

----------


## eleni1986

Rain μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Κουραστηκα να κλαιγομαι.. δεν βγαινει κ πθν.. ολοι με βριζουν... εγω δευτερα θα ζυγιστω!!! Οχι οτι λεει κατι αυτο εχουμε καιρο... αλλα εχω κατι στον νου μου να δω!!!!

----------


## rain_ed

Ελενάκι μου πόσο λυπάμαι και φαίνεσαι τόσο καλή κοπέλα τα ίδια περνάω κι εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, να ξέρεις έχεις ένα σύμμαχο. Μακάρι να χάσεις όλα τα κιλά που θες και να τα διατηρήσεις!! Ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι μην με ευχαριστείς. Εγώ σήμερα δεν κρατήθηκα έφαγα και έτσι από αύριο πάλι, δεν χάνουμε την ελπίδα όσο και αν έχουμε κουραστεί. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, μερικές φορές η σιωπή είναι χρυσός. Απλά ελπίζω και εύχομαι όσοι άνθρωποι υποφέρουν σαν κι εμάς είτε από ένα απλό πρόβλημα είτε από ένα πιο μεγάλο είτε από πολλά μαζί να μην υποφέρουν άλλο να βρουν (βρούμε) τη λύση. Καληνύχτα με αυτή την ευχή. Όνειρα γλυκά.

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλη δυναμη παιδια...κι εγω τις τελευταιες μερες ετρωγα αλα τα εγραφα γιατι τις μερες που δεν εγραφα ετρωγα πολυ πολυ περισσοτερο!!! Ελπιζω σιγα σιγα να αρχισω να χανω και παλι...

----------


## rain_ed

Ευχαριστούμε MissButterfly..

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Rain μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Κουραστηκα να κλαιγομαι.. δεν βγαινει κ πθν.. ολοι με βριζουν... εγω δευτερα θα ζυγιστω!!! Οχι οτι λεει κατι αυτο εχουμε καιρο... αλλα εχω κατι στον νου μου να δω!!!!


ποιος σε βρίζει ελένη και γιατί;
πως πάει η διατροφή;ο διατροφολόγος καλός;προσπάθησε να σε μάθει λίγο περισσότερο για να ξέρει κ τι σου ταιριάζει;
rain μου καλή αρχή και μην μου στεναχωριέσαι. προσπάθησε μόνο να μην γεμίζεις με ενοχές τον εαυτό σου.
κεγώ έχω πτωτικές τάσεις στα κιλά μετά τις σταθερά ανοδικές ,πάω μαζί με την λίρα αγγλίας φαίνεται ,αλλά ανησυχώ λίγο μήπως μου βγει μπούμερανγκ κ βάλω πάλι κιλά κ μάλιστα με τόκο.

----------


## eleni1986

Οι γονεις μου, ο αδελφός μου, οι φίλες μου... Με έβλεπαν ότι έχω παχύνει.. αλλά δεν ήξεραν για 15 κιλά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουν δικιο ως έναν βαθμό.. Σκεφτόμαστε κιόλας με τον άντρα μου στο προσεχές μέλλον να προσπαθήσουμε για ένα παιδί, οπότε σε αυτά τα κιλά, είναι δύσκολο.. Μαντάμ, η διαιτολόγος δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια, τώρα κάνω την πρώτη εβδομάδα που μου έδωσε.. Την δευτέρα έχω ραντεβού οπότε θα σας γράψω πόσο έχασα.. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι αυστηρη, δηλαδή οι μερίδες (επειδή τα ζυγίζω όλα) είναι μικρες πέρα από την σαλάτα (χαχα) .. Αλλά νιώθω και αρκετά βαριά, και της είπα και εγώ ότι θέλω ένα κιλό την εβδομάδα σίγουρα..

----------


## MissButterfly

αχχχχχχχχχ μετα απο την αποτοξινωση μου ειμαι 110.5!!!!!!! νιωθω υπεροχα!!!!!! ξερω οτι ειναι πλαστο λογω νηστειας 20 ωρων αλλα ηθελα να το μοιραστω...ειδα επιτελους 110. αντε και σε 100!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο!!! Συνεχίζοντας ετσι θα δεις κ το 100!! Γιατι νηστεία 20 ωρών;;;

----------


## MissButterfly

Ας το πουμε αποτοξινωση καλη μου Ελενη περιεκτικα! Οσο για το παιδι και τα κιλα υπερβαρη εμεινα εγγυος με τη μια. Νομιζα το ιδιο με σενα.
Δεν προλαβαμε να το αποφασισουμε και ηρθε το πρωτο! Παντως σε αυτα τα κιλα νιωθω εγγυος χωρις να ειμαι...μια που λεμε για παιδια.
Οσο να΄'ναι ειναι μεγαλο βαρος βρε παιδι μου.
Υπομονη κουραγιο μια νεα ημερα ξημερωνει.

----------


## eleni1986

Ετσι ειναι δεν εχω περιθώριο κανενα σε αυτα τα κιλα, ηδη κουράζομαι πολυ... Ειναι κ καλοκαιρι, οποτε... Δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι. Ερώτηση, πέρα απο το να χανεις, που αυτο ακομα δεν το εχω εξακριβώσει, ποτε καταλαβαίνεις εαν ενας διαιτολόγος ειναι καλός;

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Οι γονεις μου, ο αδελφός μου, οι φίλες μου... Με έβλεπαν ότι έχω παχύνει.. αλλά δεν ήξεραν για 15 κιλά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουν δικιο ως έναν βαθμό.. Σκεφτόμαστε κιόλας με τον άντρα μου στο προσεχές μέλλον να προσπαθήσουμε για ένα παιδί, οπότε σε αυτά τα κιλά, είναι δύσκολο.. Μαντάμ, η διαιτολόγος δεν ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια, τώρα κάνω την πρώτη εβδομάδα που μου έδωσε.. Την δευτέρα έχω ραντεβού οπότε θα σας γράψω πόσο έχασα.. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι αυστηρη, δηλαδή οι μερίδες (επειδή τα ζυγίζω όλα) είναι μικρες πέρα από την σαλάτα (χαχα) .. Αλλά νιώθω και αρκετά βαριά, και της είπα και εγώ ότι θέλω ένα κιλό την εβδομάδα σίγουρα..


εχεις ακουσει για τον διατροφολογο κ. Ζουμπανεα? Αληθεια αυτο το μοτιβο 1 κιλο ανα βδομαδα μπορει να δειχνει υπεροχο αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο αληθινο...
Θα σου προτεινα να τον αναζητησεις.
Καλυτερα να μαθεις να τρεφεσαι σωστα και το αποτελεσμα να ειναι και η απωλεια βαρους παρα να δημιουργησεις νεα προβληματα με στερητικες διαιτες. Στα κιλα που ειμαστε με λιγη μειωση μεριδων (σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια εννοω απο εκει που τρωγαμε ασυστολα προφανως) και αυξηση ελαφρως δραστηριοτητας (κι οχι της υπερβολες που ηθελα να κανω εγω με crossfit μετα τα βαρη κατακαλοκαιρο) ολα γινονται.
Οι υπερβολες δε βοηθουν, καλυτερα μετριοπαθεια. Κι εγω αυτο παλευω, μη νομιζεις....
Ακομα και προσφατα ξεφυγα και παλευα στα ακρα και τελικα τα παρατησα ολα. 
Και παλι σηκωθηκα και ξαναπαλευω.
Αυτη την φορα με μετριοπαθεια.
Προσπαθεια για ισορροπημενη διατροφη, δεν παραταμε οταν πεφτουμε, συνεχιζουμε, ανθρωποι ειμαστε, καθε μερα δεν ειναι ιδια.
Προσπαθεια για διαρκη φυσικη δραστηριοτητα κι οχι χτυπημα σαν σεικερ 7/7 στα γυμναστηρια, δεν παμε για αγωνες. Καλυτερα μια ζωη κι απο λιγο συχνα και μετρια ενταση η και χαμηλη ενταση αν εχουμε βεβαρυμενο προγραμμα.
Προσπαθεια για ψυχικη υγεια και πραγματα που μας ευχαριστουν και μας ισορροπουν. Εν αναγκη κλεινουμε και τον υπολογιστη.
Απλα μικρα βηματακια.
Αν χρειαστει κλεισε και την πορτα, το τηλεφωνο, το μυαλο.
Βγαλε αρνητικοτητα απτη ζωη σου. Αληθεια δεν αξιζει.
Τα γραφω να τα διαβαζω κι εγω  :Wink:

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Ετσι ειναι δεν εχω περιθώριο κανενα σε αυτα τα κιλα, ηδη κουράζομαι πολυ... Ειναι κ καλοκαιρι, οποτε... Δεν αντεχω αλλο ετσι. Ερώτηση, πέρα απο το να χανεις, που αυτο ακομα δεν το εχω εξακριβώσει, ποτε καταλαβαίνεις εαν ενας διαιτολόγος ειναι καλός;


νομιζω οτι το να χανεις ειναι το τελευταιο...η τουλαχιστο θα επρεπε να ειναι. σημαντικο ειναι να σε μαθει να τρεφεσαι, να φροντιζεις το σωμα σου με βαση τις προτιμησεις και τις αναγκες τις καθημερινοτητας σου. Αλλες εχω εγω αν δουλευω βραδυ αλλες εσυ αν εχεις παιδι αλλες μια φοιτητρια αλλες ενα παιδι κτλ.
Και στην τελικη αλλα θελει να τρωει καθε ενας και λογαριασμο δε θα δωσει...
Αλλα οφειλουμε να θρεφουμε το σωμα μας αλλιως γυριζει μπουμερανγκ (καλη ωρα σε εμας με τα μπαστακωμενα κιλα που αν δεν αντιμετωπισουμε ολο και κατι θα μας βγαλουν κουφια ηωρα σε προβλημα υγειας μετα).

Αρα μαθαινουμε να τρωμε για παρτυ μας οχι για τον περιγυρο, οχι για να αρεσουμε στους αλλους, για τον εαυτο μας, για την υγεια μας, για να μπορουμε να ζησουμε.
Και θα ισορροπησουμε πνευμα και σωμα σταδιακα.
Το ειχαμε. Δεν ημασταν παντα σε αυτα τα κιλα. Θα το ξανακανουμε.
Ας βαλουμε εμας προτεραιοτητα για αλλη μια φορα.
Κι αν οχι πρωτες εστω στα πρωτα...οποτε μπορουμε...γιατι αμα γινεις και μανα...ασε!

----------


## eleni1986

Αυτο πιστευω κ εγω οτι σε αυτα τα κιλα, ευκολα χάνουμε.. Κ με παραξενεύει που μου εχει στο προγραμμα Π.χ. Ενα φλιτζάνι 250 ml φασόλια μαγειρεμένα παντα με σαλάτα φυσικα, δεν ξερω.. Η ;95 γραμμάρια ψάρι, δεν ειναι πολυ λιγο;;

----------


## MissButterfly

δεν ξερω ειμαι φυτοφαγος...αν θες αναζητησε τον διατροφολογο που σου προτεινα...δεν αντιμετωπιζει τα κιλα αλλα τη διατροφικη διαταραχη.

----------


## eleni1986

Αυτο πιστευω κ εγω οτι σε αυτα τα κιλα, ευκολα χάνουμε.. Κ με παραξενεύει που μου εχει στο προγραμμα Π.χ. Ενα φλιτζάνι 250 ml φασόλια μαγειρεμένα παντα με σαλάτα φυσικα, δεν ξερω.. Η ;95 γραμμάρια ψάρι, δεν ειναι πολυ λιγο;;

----------


## MissButterfly

βγηκε 2 φορες το ιδο μηνυμα, δεν βγαζω ακρη αν διαβασες το δικο μου για τον Ζουμπανε  :Smile:

----------


## jasmine93

ζυγίστηκα χτες 75,5  :Smile:

----------


## rain_ed

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Μαντάμ σου σου μου σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Έχεις δίκιο για τις ενοχές δεν κάνουν καλό, αν υπάρχουν πρέπει να υπάρχουν με μέτρο (όπως όλα) έτσι ώστε να μας παρακινούν. Προσπαθώ συνεχώς να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που ορισμένους ανθρώπους μας κάνει παχύσαρκους και άλλους όχι. Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι η τεμπελιά ή ότι μας αρέσει να είμαστε "χοντροί". Πιστεύω είτε είναι στα γονίδια, πεινάμε περισσότερο, ή ξεσπάμε λόγω των προβλημάτων στο φαί, αναρωτιέμαι όμως, έχουμε περισσότερα προβλήματα από τους άλλους και δικαιολογούμαστε; Δεν νομίζω να έχουμε δηλαδή λιγότερα προβλήματα και απλά να τρώμε χωρίς όρια και χωρίς σοβαρό λόγο.

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλημέρα , βρε παιδιά τι τραβώ... λέω ας ζύγιστω επίσημα σήμερα που έφαγα κανονικά χθες βράδυ. Ανεβαίνω. 110.8
Γέλιο χαρά ότι ξεφυγα από τα παλιά κιλά! !!! Λέω ας ξανανεβω να το ξαναδώ και δείχνει 111.3
Ε να μη τα πολυλογώ 5 φορές ανέβηκα όλες 111.3 χάχα χάχα

----------


## eleni1986

Rain μου καλημερα, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ολοι ξεσπαμε τα αγχη κ την χαρα μας καπου.. εγω το εκανα στο φαγητο, παντα.. επαιρνα καλους βαθμους φαγητο, εκλαιγα, φαγητο.. ειχα μια ροπη. Αλλα μεγαλωνοντας, εβλεπα κ βλεπω οτι ειναι κατι που δεν θελω, που οταν αδυνατιζω μου αρεσω περισσοτερο, αρα γιατι δεν αλλαζω;;; miss butterfly ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμβουλη, εχω ξεκινησει σε αυτην την διαιτολογο, τηρω κατα γραμμα ο,τι μου εχει δωσει να κανω, θα αφησω εναν μηνα και αν δεν δω διαφορα θα συμβουλευτω καποιον αλλον.

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλημερα Ελένη μου είμαι από κινητό και με δυσκολία σας διαβάζω. Μπράβο τζασμιν! !!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Ελένη για μένα ο καλός επαγγελματίας είναι αυτός που αντιμετωπίζει κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά και δεν ζυγίζει λιπομετράει μόνο κ μετά πετάει μια δίαιτα στην μούρη του άλλου. Δηλαδή θα κάτσει να μάθει ποια είσαι κ ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες σου, θα συζητήσετε , θα σου εξηγήσει κτλ κτλ 
Κακώς τους αφήνεις κ σε βρίζουν ακόμα κ για το καλό σου.ωραία έχεις κάποια περιττά κιλά, ε και? Όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι θα είμαστε?
Rain μου , νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει μία εξήγηση για όλους εμάς που έχουμε ροπή προς το φαγητό , κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Αλλά γενικώς πιστεύω οτι απλά έχουνε μπει σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο με δίαιτες και γιο γιο κτλ και έχουμε χάσει λίγο τον προσανατολισμό μας. Τώρα γιατί ο καθένας σε πρώτη φάση πήρε κιλά , ε άνθρωποι είμαστε συμβαίνει. Θα συμφωνήσω με μπατερφλαι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν αδυναμίες κ όλοι προσπαθούν κάτι να ξεπεράσουν. Πιστεύω οτι η λύση δεν είναι να αυτοτιμωρούμαστε κ να πιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας στα άκρα αλλά σιγά σιγά κ ένα ένα βηματάκι τι φορά να προσπαθούμε να βελτιωνόμαστε χωρίς να κάνουμε φόκους μόνο στα κιλά.

----------


## jasmine93

Ευχαριστώ Miss Butterfly.Κοντά είναι και τα 110 κιλά, ένα κιλό κάτω το έχεις άνετα με λίγη προσπάθεια.
Και εγώ κορίτσια μου πάντα στο φαγητό ξεσπούσα για ότι και να μου συνέβαινε.Καλά είμαι και λαίμαργη γενικά και παίρνω και εύκολα βάρος λόγω γονιδίων.Και τα τελευταία χρόνια είχα και μία σχέση και είχα κλειστεί μέσα στο σπίτι και έτρωγα συνέχεια.Αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό που χώρησα νιώθω καλύτερα.Έχω αποκτήσει κοινωνική ζωή βγαίνω περπατάω γυμνάζομαι και πάνε τα πρώτα 6 μιση κιλά και όλοι μου λένε ότι φαίνομαι πολύ ανανεωμένη.Και έρχονται και άλλα.  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Μανταμ μου αυτο δειχνει να εχει κανει.. κ λιπομετρηση μου εκανε κ τεστ μεταβολισμου κ μου εχει φτιαξει ενα ευκολο προγραμμα γιατι δουλευω πολλες ωρες κ ειμαι επισης αρκετες ωρες εκτος γραφειου κ σπιτιου. Τωρα θα φανει με τον καιρο.. σε ευχαριστω που με παρηγορεις, παντα εισαι υποστηρικτικη, αλλα σε αυτα τα κιλα ειχα να παω απο τα 18 κ τωρα ειμαι 30.. ετρωγα ολο γλυκα κ παγωτα, χωρις να τα χρειαζομαι παντα, απο συνηθεια.. δεν ξερω απο τι αλλο.. εσυ πως τα πας;;;

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Rain μου καλημερα, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ολοι ξεσπαμε τα αγχη κ την χαρα μας καπου.. εγω το εκανα στο φαγητο, παντα.. επαιρνα καλους βαθμους φαγητο, εκλαιγα, φαγητο.. ειχα μια ροπη. Αλλα μεγαλωνοντας, εβλεπα κ βλεπω οτι ειναι κατι που δεν θελω, που οταν αδυνατιζω μου αρεσω περισσοτερο, αρα γιατι δεν αλλαζω;;;


Καλησπέρα Ελένη τότε μάλλον είναι αυτό που είχα ακούσει σε κάποιο κέντρο διατροφής, ότι δεν εκφράζουμε τα συναισθήματά μας (τα καταπιέζουμε) και έτσι το ρίχνουμε στο φαγητό. Πιστεύω ότι δεν αλλάζεις όπως κι εγώ το ίδιο και πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι και εδώ στο φόρουμ λόγω ότι δεν έχουμε μάθει να εξωτερικεύουμε τα συναισθήματά μας, ίσως μας λείπει λίγο και η κοινωνικότητα - με σωστούς ανθρώπους πάντα, όχι σαν αυτούς που μας βρίζουν. Αλλά άντε να τους βρεις. Γι' αυτό το φόρουμ με βοηθάει λίγο γιατί τα άτομα εδώ που έμπαιναν όπως κι εσύ ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν, έμπαινα λίγο τον Οκτώβρη Νοέμβρη και κατάφερα και έχασα σχεδόν 10 κιλά. Πρέπει να νοιαζόμαστε για τους εαυτούς μας, να μην κάνουμε ψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις και όσο συναναστρεφόμαστε με άτομα που μας ρίχνουν τόσο εμείς να ανεβάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας για να υπάρχει μια ισορροπία. Απλώς μας έχει πάρει από κάτω πιστεύω και αντί να αφήνουμε ελεύθερο τον εαυτό μας να λυπάται, να χαίρεται, καταπνίγουμε τα συναισθήματά μας. Που είμαστε εμείς; Όλα για τους άλλους;




> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Rain μου , νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει μία εξήγηση για όλους εμάς που έχουμε ροπή προς το φαγητό , κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Αλλά γενικώς πιστεύω οτι απλά έχουνε μπει σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο με δίαιτες και γιο γιο κτλ και έχουμε χάσει λίγο τον προσανατολισμό μας. Τώρα γιατί ο καθένας σε πρώτη φάση πήρε κιλά , ε άνθρωποι είμαστε συμβαίνει. Θα συμφωνήσω με μπατερφλαι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν αδυναμίες κ όλοι προσπαθούν κάτι να ξεπεράσουν. Πιστεύω οτι η λύση δεν είναι να αυτοτιμωρούμαστε κ να πιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας στα άκρα αλλά σιγά σιγά κ ένα ένα βηματάκι τι φορά να προσπαθούμε να βελτιωνόμαστε χωρίς να κάνουμε φόκους μόνο στα κιλά.


Συμφωνώ Μαντάμ σου σου μου με όλα αυτά, αλλά ξέρεις τι; Ζούμε στην εποχή που οι άνθρωποι και ειδικά οι γυναίκες (στην περίπτωση των παραπάνω κιλών) δεν έχουν "αξία" αν δεν είναι μορφωμένοι, αν έχουν παραπάνω κιλά, αν είναι "άσχημοι", αν είναι άστεγοι κτλ, ακόμα και αν αυτοί έχουν πλούσιο εσωτερικό κόσμο ή έτυχαν 1000 στραβά και δεν κατάφεραν να "καταξιωθούν". 
Στην περίπτωσή μας, που έχουμε αυτά τα παραπάνω κιλά αν όλοι σου λένε πάχυνες ή σε κοιτάνε στην κοιλιά ή σε ρωτάνε αν είσαι έγκυος ή αν κάποιοι άντρες σε απορρίπτουν με τη μία, τι μπορείς να κάνεις; Αν σε πάρει από κάτω πάει τέλειωσε....Εμένα αυτό μου έχει συμβεί όπως φαντάζομαι και στην Ελένη και σε άλλους εδώ στο φόρουμ, ίσως γιατί δεν είναι το μόνο πρόβλημά μας το φαί, αλλά άντε να αντιμετωπίσεις εκτός όλων των άλλων προβλημάτων που έχεις, τον ρατσισμό του περίγυρου λες και είμαστε ένα κομμάτι κρέας και όχι άνθρωποι με καρδιά και μυαλό. Τα γράφω όλα αυτά μπας και τα διαβάζουν κάποιοι και ευαισθητοποιηθούν που το μόνο που ξέρουν να κάνουν είναι να λένε "χοντρέ", "χοντρή", "κοίτα πως έγινες", "δεν μου αρέσεις εμφανισιακά" και πολλά άλλα τέτοια. Μπορεί όλα αυτά να φαίνονται αστεία σε κάποιους, αλλά ο ρατσισμός και το bullying έχουν φτάσει ανθρώπους από την κατάθλιψη έως και την αυτοκτονία, και δεν είναι ωραίο. Τα λέω και για να τα σκέφτομαι σε περίπτωση που οι άλλοι δεν θέλουν να αλλάξουν να αλλάξουμε εμείς και στάση απέναντί τους και τρόπο διατροφής έχοντας κίνητρο να χάσουμε τα κιλά ώστε να κλείσουν κάποια στόματα.

----------


## eleni1986

Rain μου εχω βιωσει τον ρατσισμο οταν ημουν παιδι.. στην προσωπικη μου ζωη ειμαι μια χαρα, με τον αντρα μου που ναι μεν θελει να αδυνατισω αλλα ποτε δεν μου εδειξε να μην με θελει η οτιδηποτε αλλο.. κ στην δουλεια, δεν βιωσα ρατσισμο.. αλλα νιωθω βαρια γιατι σε αυτα τα κιλα ειχα χρονια να υπαρξω, ημουν παντα απο 95 εως 104.. οποτε οταν ειδα το 110 επαθα σοκ....

----------


## Blossom

Μόνο σε 'μενα η λέξη 'βρίζουν' ακούγεται πολύ βαριά;
Εννοώ, άλλο να σε κρίνουν αυστηρά ή ακόμη να σε 'μαλώνουν' με γλυκό τρόπο... 

Κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να σε βρίζει, και αν το κάνει, καλό είναι να γίνει σοβαρή συζήτηση 
για τα άσχημα συναισθήματα που προκαλεί.

Όσον αφορά την απώλεια βάρους, προσωπικά πείθομαι όλο και περισσότερο πως το πιο σημαντικό 
για να χάσουμε τα κιλά και να τα διατηρήσουμε είναι η πίστη στον εαυτό μας.

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν ή έχουν αντιμετωπίσει ΔΔ χάνουν με τον καιρό την πίστη στον εαυτό τους, 
και φοβούνται πως δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατοί για να αντεπεξέλθουν σε ένα υγιεινό πρότυπο διατροφής.

Σίγουρα χρειάζεται και πείσμα βέβαια, και προσπάθεια. Τίποτα δεν είναι εύκολο στη ζωή.

Εύχομαι σε όλες καλή πίστη και δύναμη!

Συγγνώμη αν τα γράφω συνοπτικά, αλλά και εγώ από το κινητό μπαίνω και δυσκολεύομαι. 

Φιλιά!

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Rain μου εχω βιωσει τον ρατσισμο οταν ημουν παιδι.. στην προσωπικη μου ζωη ειμαι μια χαρα, με τον αντρα μου που ναι μεν θελει να αδυνατισω αλλα ποτε δεν μου εδειξε να μην με θελει η οτιδηποτε αλλο.. κ στην δουλεια, δεν βιωσα ρατσισμο.. αλλα νιωθω βαρια γιατι σε αυτα τα κιλα ειχα χρονια να υπαρξω, ημουν παντα απο 95 εως 104.. οποτε οταν ειδα το 110 επαθα σοκ....


συγνωμη ησουν παντα πανω απο 90 κιλα και εγινε κατι φοβερο να παρεις λιγα κιλα? συμφωνω με τις βρισιες κι εμενα μου χτυπησε ασχημα, νομιζα το ειπες για να δωσεις βαρυτητα. Κυριολεκτουσες?  :Frown:

----------


## eleni1986

Λιγα ειναι 20 κιλα απο τα 90;;; αντι να χανω επαιρνα.. αυτο εννοω, οτι δεν ειχα περιθωρια.. το αντιθετο. Ναι το εννοουσα, για το καλο μου βεβαια απο την οικογενεια μου, αλλα οσο να ναι με πικραινει.

----------


## MissButterfly

συμφωνω κι επαυξανω με οσα ειπαν οι κοπελες και ειδικα η blossom! 
Διαβασε τα βρε καλη μου Ελενη...
Κοριτσια απο το κινητο εχει καποια εφαρμογη? ειναι πολυ πολυ δυσκολο να διαβαζω τα μηνυματα απο κινητο, να γραψω μπορω κουτσα στραβα. πρεπει να μπαινω απο υπολογιστη αλλιως δεν.
Κανω κατι λαθος? Σαν να ειναι μακροστενο το φορουμ τα μηνυματα για κινητο.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by jasmine93_
> Ευχαριστώ Miss Butterfly.Κοντά είναι και τα 110 κιλά, ένα κιλό κάτω το έχεις άνετα με λίγη προσπάθεια.
> Και εγώ κορίτσια μου πάντα στο φαγητό ξεσπούσα για ότι και να μου συνέβαινε.Καλά είμαι και λαίμαργη γενικά και παίρνω και εύκολα βάρος λόγω γονιδίων.Και τα τελευταία χρόνια είχα και μία σχέση και είχα κλειστεί μέσα στο σπίτι και έτρωγα συνέχεια.Αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό που χώρησα νιώθω καλύτερα.Έχω αποκτήσει κοινωνική ζωή βγαίνω περπατάω γυμνάζομαι και πάνε τα πρώτα 6 μιση κιλά και όλοι μου λένε ότι φαίνομαι πολύ ανανεωμένη.Και έρχονται και άλλα.


ειναι που τα ειχα παρει τοσο ευκολα, αερα, με αλλαγη ενος χαπιου, και μου τη βαραει που χανονται τοσο δυσκολα...τι να πω τεσπα. 
Αυτα ειναι τα ωραια! Ετσι να ακουμε ομορφα πραγματα και ονειρα και σχεδια!
Παμε μπροστα!

----------


## aurora84

Πιστεύετε η απώλεια βάρους αρκεί για να αλλάξουμε συνήθειες?Είμαι άνθρωπος που η κατάθλιψη με οδηγεί στο φαγητό και το φαγητό στην κατάθλιψη.Δεν αστειεύομαι.Τα προβληματα μου τα ξεσπάω εκεί και τα αποτελέσματα με κάνουν ακόμα χειρότερα.Οπότε σκεφτόμουν μήπως για να γίνει σωστή δουλειά απαιτείται η βοήθεια ψυχολόγου.Εγώ το αποφάσισα για μετά το Καλοκαίρι αλλα δε μιλάω προσωπικά αλλά γενικά.Οι περισσότεροι είμαστε δύσκολα οικονομικά αλλά μήπως είναι κάτι αναγκαίο μαζί με τη διατροφή?Θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## MissButterfly

αλλο καταθλιψη αλλο θλιψη...ενας ψυχιατρος θα σε βοηθησει να ξεκαθαρισεις και να αντιμετωπισεις την οποια κατασταση αν χριζει βοηθειας.
Πιστευω οτι πρωτα αλλαζουμε συνηθειες και μετα ερχεται η απωλεια βαρους. Δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως ρωτας και αν σε καλυψα. Καλο βραδυ <3

----------


## eleni1986

Πως να αντισταθεις σε ολα αυτα τα ωραια που υπαρχουν;;;; βραστα λαχανικα εφαγα για βραδυ....

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by rain_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> Rain μου , νομίζω οτι δεν υπάρχει μία εξήγηση για όλους εμάς που έχουμε ροπή προς το φαγητό , κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. Αλλά γενικώς πιστεύω οτι απλά έχουνε μπει σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο με δίαιτες και γιο γιο κτλ και έχουμε χάσει λίγο τον προσανατολισμό μας. Τώρα γιατί ο καθένας σε πρώτη φάση πήρε κιλά , ε άνθρωποι είμαστε συμβαίνει. Θα συμφωνήσω με μπατερφλαι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν αδυναμίες κ όλοι προσπαθούν κάτι να ξεπεράσουν. Πιστεύω οτι η λύση δεν είναι να αυτοτιμωρούμαστε κ να πιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας στα άκρα αλλά σιγά σιγά κ ένα ένα βηματάκι τι φορά να προσπαθούμε να βελτιωνόμαστε χωρίς να κάνουμε φόκους μόνο στα κιλά.
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όσα λες κ πίστεψε δεν ξέρεις πόσες φορές έχω περάσει αυτά που περιγράφεις κ μάλιστα σε λιγότερο βάρος. Ο κόσμος είναι κακός κ αυστηρός. Σκέψου όμως οτι είχες ενα παιδί υπέρβαρο και όλοι το κοροιδεύανε. Τι θα έκανες? Θα του έλεγες χάσε βρε άχρηστο γουρούνι κανά κιλό ή θα το παρακινούσες με αγάπη κατανόηση τρυφερότητα κ υπομονή να βρει τελικά τις ισορροπίες του? Στο λέω γιατί χρόνια ολόκληρα φερόμουν στον εαυτό μου(κ ακόμα το κάνω ) με κάκιστο τρόπο.

----------


## jasmine93

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by jasmine93_
> Ευχαριστώ Miss Butterfly.Κοντά είναι και τα 110 κιλά, ένα κιλό κάτω το έχεις άνετα με λίγη προσπάθεια.
> Και εγώ κορίτσια μου πάντα στο φαγητό ξεσπούσα για ότι και να μου συνέβαινε.Καλά είμαι και λαίμαργη γενικά και παίρνω και εύκολα βάρος λόγω γονιδίων.Και τα τελευταία χρόνια είχα και μία σχέση και είχα κλειστεί μέσα στο σπίτι και έτρωγα συνέχεια.Αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό που χώρησα νιώθω καλύτερα.Έχω αποκτήσει κοινωνική ζωή βγαίνω περπατάω γυμνάζομαι και πάνε τα πρώτα 6 μιση κιλά και όλοι μου λένε ότι φαίνομαι πολύ ανανεωμένη.Και έρχονται και άλλα. 
> 
> ...


Σε καταλαβαίνω απολύτως και εγώ παίρνω εύκολα κιλά και τα χάνω τόσο δύσκολα.
Παλιά ήμουν και εγώ πάνω από 100 κιλά γύρω στα δεκαέξι μου.Και θυμάμαι πήγα σε ενδοκρινολόγο και μου είπε ότι έχω κάποιο θέμα με την ινσουλίνη και ότι δεν παίζει να χάσω ποτέ τα κιλά.Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ αλλά το αγνόησα και συνέχισα κανονικά την προσπάθεια.Τελικά και κιλά έχασα - είχα φτάσει 60 κιλά κάποια στιγμή- και οι εξετάσεις όταν τις ξαναέκανα ήταν μια χαρά.Πείσμα θέλει και θα τα δούμε τα αποτελέσματα έστω και αργά.  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Συμφωνω με την jasmine. Ολοι χάνουν οταν περιορίσουν τις υπερβολές. Ισως αργα. Ισως πιο γρηγορα, αλλα ολοι.

----------


## rain_ed

Ελένη μου σε καταλαβαίνω...........

Παιδιά δεν είναι υπερβολή αυτά που λέει η Ελένη........Έκανα παρέα με κάποιον που με έλεγε κωλόχοντρη συνέχεια, και δεν είχα άλλες παρέες και δεν ήθελα να μείνω μόνη μου και τον έκανα παρέα, μου 'λεγε κι άλλα πολλά αλλά τελοσπάντων, κάποιοι που είχα ερωτευτεί δεν με θέλαν για τα κιλά, και άλλα πολλά τέτοια, μου 'χουν δημιουργήσει ψυχολογικά όλοι ότι αξίζω μόνο αν είμαι αδύνατη αλλά αυτό αντί να μου δίνει κίνητρο να αδυνατίσω με ρίχνει ακόμη πιο πολύ στο φαί λόγω κακής ψυχολογίας. Οι άλλοι μπορεί να γίνουν πάρα πολύ κακοί αν θέλουν, και λόγω ζήλιας ίσως.....
Έκανα παρέα με κάποια κάποτε που μου έλεγε ότι όλες οι χοντρούλες έχουν ωραίο πρόσωπο, ίσως και να μας ζηλεύουν κιόλας, γι'αυτό και να μας λένε χοντρούς κτλ.

----------


## eleni1986

Rain επειδη το εχω σκεφτει αρκετα αυτο το θεμα, θα σου πω το εξης κ θελω να το σκφτεις. Οταν μας κανουν παρατηρησεις ανθρωποι απο την οικογενεια μας, οι οποιοι μας αγαπουν, νοιαζονται κ ανησυχουν, ξερεις οτι το κανουν απο αγαπη κ ενδιαφερον. Οταν ομως πηγαινα κ εγω καπου, κ ατομα που ισως με εβλεπαν πρωτη φορα, οι καποιοι γειτονες στους γονεις μου, τους επιαναν κ τους ελεγαν γιατι δεν αδυνατιζει, η κ σε εμενα, συνειδητοποιησα οτι ολοι αυτοι ουτε με ηξεραν καλα ουτε με αγαπουσαν, ηθελαν απλως να παραγκωνισιυν τα δικα τους προβληματα κ ελαττωματα για να δωσιυν εμφαση στα ελατωματα των αλλων κ να νιωσουν οι ιδιοι καλα με τον εαυτο τους. εαν εχεις ακομα τετοια ατομα στο περιβαλλον σου, εισαι υπευθυνη απο εδω κ περα.. η μονη υπευθυνη.

----------


## jasmine93

Όλα αυτά που λέτε λίγο πολύ όλοι μας εδώ μέσα τα έχουμε ακούσει από κάπου (συγγενείς,φίλους κλπ).Εγώ στο σχολείο ειδικά ζούσα μία κόλαση γιατί όλοι με κορόιδευαν και όχι μόνο (δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ) για το θέμα των κιλών.Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι κάποια περίοδο είχα κατάθλιψη εξαιτίας αυτών που άκουγα.Αλλά μετά κατάλαβα ότι πάντα θα υπάρχουν κακοπροαίρετοι που θα τα λένε αυτά και αυτό δεν αλλάζει, το θέμα είναι εμείς πόσο επιτρέπουμε να μας επηρεάζουν και εγώ δεν θέλω να με επηρεάζουν πια. Και βέβαια δεν αξίζουν μόνο οι αδύνατοι.Δεν μας προσδιορίζει το βάρος μας σαν ανθρώπους.Στο κάτω κάτω είναι αυτό που λένε ότι "ο χοντρός που κοροϊδεύεις μπορεί να αδυνατίσει εσύ δεν θα γίνεις άνθρωπος ποτέ".Και αν προσέξεις αυτοί που το κάνουν αυτό είναι πάντα ανασφαλείς άνθρωποι, κομπλεξικοί που προσπαθούν να ανεβάσουν την ψυχολογία τους μειώνοντας τους άλλους.(Δεν μιλάω φυσικά για τους ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για εμάς και θα μας πούνε μια κουβέντα για το καλό μας)

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2
03/6 : 111.4
12/5 : 111.2
26/6 : 112.8 (και ξαναρχιζω) 
03/7 : 110.9 

οεεε!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 :bouncing:

----------


## MissButterfly

Ας βγαλουμε τους τοξικους ανθρωπους απο τη ζωη μας οσο ειναινωρις  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Συμφωνω, μονο κακοπροαιρετοι ειναι οσοι τα κανουν.. αλλα εξω απο τις ζωες μας, ολοι κατι εχουμε κ εχουν. Κανεις δεν εχει ολα τα θεματα του λυμενα, εμεις ομως πρεπει να φροντιζουμε κ να θωρακιζουμε τον εαυτο μας.

----------


## eleni1986

Συμφωνω, μονο κακοπροαιρετοι ειναι οσοι τα κανουν.. αλλα εξω απο τις ζωες μας, ολοι κατι εχουμε κ εχουν. Κανεις δεν εχει ολα τα θεματα του λυμενα, εμεις ομως πρεπει να φροντιζουμε κ να θωρακιζουμε τον εαυτο μας.

----------


## jasmine93

Miss Butterfly να το και το 110  :Wink:  

Συμφωνώ μακριά από εμάς!!!

----------


## Blossom

MissButterfly μη σε δω να γκρινιάζεις πως ξεφεύγεις, μια χαρά τα πας!
Μπράβο για την απώλεια, πάμε δυναμικά, να το δούμε καθαρό το 110!

----------


## rain_ed

Μαντάμ σου σου σόρυ ξέχασα να σου απαντήσω εχτές, πάνω σε αυτά που λες εννοείται ότι πρέπει να δείξουμε αγάπη στο παιδί μας αν έχουμε και στον εαυτό μας και δεν πρέπει να φερόμαστε σκληρά, αν και εγώ πιστεύω πως οι άλλοι φέρονται άσχημα και αυτό αντανακλάται σε μας σαν να φερόμαστε εμείς.
Ελένη δεν κάνω με αυτό το άτομο πλέον παρέα αλλά θέλω να σου πω ότι το 99% των ανθρώπων έτσι είναι, αν καταλάβουν ότι είσαι καλός άνθρωπος σε πατάνε γιατί έτσι τους αρέσει. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει και πολλά άτομα από το 1%, αλλά σίγουρα τέτοιους ανθρώπους θέλω στη ζωή μου, δεν φταίω εγώ όμως αν δεν τους βρίσκω και εξάλλου δεν μπορείς να μείνεις και μόνος/η σου, μόνος σου ούτε στον παράδεισο που λένε! εγώ εκείνη την περίοδο δεν είχα ούτε μια παρέα και το εκμεταλλευόταν ο άλλος αυτό.

----------


## eleni1986

Rain εγώ διακρίνω ότι είσαι συμπαθέστατο και αξιόλογο άτομο, και από αντίστοιχα πρέπει να περιστοιχίζεσαι. Να διευρύνεις τον κύκλο σου και να κάνεις εσύ την επιλογή.

----------


## eleni1986

Ζυγιστηκα σημερα, περιμενα κατι παραπανω αλλα οκ.. 107,6.. απωλεια 600 γραμμαρια, παμε παρακατω

----------


## jasmine93

Αφού υπάρχει απώλεια, αυτό είναι το σημαντικό!!!Μπράβο!Καλύτερα σιγά σιγά.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by Blossom_
> MissButterfly μη σε δω να γκρινιάζεις πως ξεφεύγεις, μια χαρά τα πας!
> Μπράβο για την απώλεια, πάμε δυναμικά, να το δούμε καθαρό το 110!


χαχαχα εχεις δικιο, καλα κατσε να σταθεροποιηθει το 111 παρα...
με εχω μαθει πια... πρωτα σταθεροποιειται η ενδειξη λιγες μερες μετα πεφτει. Αλλιως δεν.

Βρε Ελενη μου μια χαρα τα 600 γρ. Απο ποτε ειχεςνα ζυγιστεις?
Αν ειναι σε μια βδομαδα ειναι παραπανω απο σουπερ!
Μισο κιλο τη βδομαδα ειναι καθαρο λιπος...και 2 κιλα το μηνα ειναι 24 κιλα το χρονο! Καθαρο λιπος και αλλαγη σωματος!

----------


## eleni1986

Μια εβδομαδα ειχα να ζυγιστω, κ ειμαι στην αρχη, χαρηκα γιατι την πρωτη εβδομαδα εσασα 2 κιλα, κ την δευτερη 600 γραμμαρια.. τελος παντων, παμε για την επομενη, κοριτσια στενοχωρηθηκα λιγο δεν σας κρυβω.. γιατι τηρησα το προγραμμα, πεινουσα επισης, ενιωθα δηλαδη την διαιτα...

----------


## MissButterfly

Ελενη μου σημερα εχεις συμπληρωσει ολα οσα ειναι να φας 'η θα φας κι αλλα? δειχνουν πολυ λιγα. λογικο να πεινας...εκτος αν εχει κι αλλα.

----------


## eleni1986

Οχι αυτα μου εχει δωσει κμεμενα λιγα μου φαινονται, αλλα αυτη λεει οτι ειναι κ πολλα.. δεν ξερω μαλλον πρεπει να ψαξω για αλλον

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Rain εγώ διακρίνω ότι είσαι συμπαθέστατο και αξιόλογο άτομο, και από αντίστοιχα πρέπει να περιστοιχίζεσαι. Να διευρύνεις τον κύκλο σου και να κάνεις εσύ την επιλογή.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ελένη μου πολύ λίγοι μου το έχουν πει αυτό και ας το πιστεύω κι εγώ για τον εαυτό μου ότι είμαι έτσι.....Αλλά και αυτοί οι λίγοι που μου το έχουν πει δεν είναι άτομα που θα μπορούσα να κάνω παρέα γιατί δεν το επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες. Έχω βέβαια δικούς μου ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτόν τον μαλάκα αλλά υπάρχουν άλλα θέματα εκεί.....τεσπα πάντως κάνω συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις και δεν μπορώ να χάσω τα κιλά.........όλο λέω θα αρχίσω δίαιτα εδώ και πάνω από 5 μήνες αλλά όλο το αναβάλλω και αντί αυτού παίρνω κιόλας, εχτές κατάφερα και έφαγα κάπου 1600-1700 θερμίδες και είμαι ευχαριστημένη κάπως, εύχομαι να τα πάω και σήμερα το ίδιο καλά, γιατί περπάτησα κιόλας. Εσύ πως τα πας; 
Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα ήταν καλό να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα με ότι μας προβληματίζει έτσι να τα βγάλουμε από μέσα μας, μπας και βοηθηθούμε καθόλου; Εμένα οι ψυχολόγοι δεν με έχουν βοηθήσει, είχα πάει πέρυσι σε δύο, ο ένας μου έλεγε μ......κίες, η άλλη ήταν ψυχρή, το ίδιο είναι να βοηθάς κάποιον για τα λεφτά και το ίδιο για να νιώσετε και οι δύο καλύτερα; Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## jasmine93

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα 74,5.Νιώθω ότι χάνω βάρος πολύ γρήγορα αυτόν τον καιρό και δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό.Από τη μία νιώθω όμορφα γιατί μου φαίνεται.Από την άλλη ανησυχώ λίγο.Είμαι συνέχεια έξω και δεν τρώω πολύ και αυτά που τρώω με το ζόρι γιατί από τη ζέστη πίνω πολλά υγρά και είμαι συνεχώς φουσκωμένη.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by rain_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Rain εγώ διακρίνω ότι είσαι συμπαθέστατο και αξιόλογο άτομο, και από αντίστοιχα πρέπει να περιστοιχίζεσαι. Να διευρύνεις τον κύκλο σου και να κάνεις εσύ την επιλογή.
> 
> 
> ...


rain πολύ καλή ιδέα. έχει τρία τόπικ στο διάφορα: το κόκκινο τετράδιο, τι μας στεναχώρησε σήμερα/ γκρίνια. γράψε οτι θες, εγώ το έχω κάνει κ ένιωσα πολύ μεγάλη ανακούφιση.

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> rain πολύ καλή ιδέα. έχει τρία τόπικ στο διάφορα: το κόκκινο τετράδιο, τι μας στεναχώρησε σήμερα/ γκρίνια. γράψε οτι θες, εγώ το έχω κάνει κ ένιωσα πολύ μεγάλη ανακούφιση.


Ευχαριστώ Μαντάμ σου σου μου πάω να γράψω τώρα μακάρι να είχαν κίνηση αυτά τα τρία τόπικ θα μας έκανε πολύ καλό.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Οχι αυτα μου εχει δωσει κμεμενα λιγα μου φαινονται, αλλα αυτη λεει οτι ειναι κ πολλα.. δεν ξερω μαλλον πρεπει να ψαξω για αλλον


Νομιζω εγραφες μονο μεχρι μεσημεριανο αν καταλαβα καλα απο τα αρχικα....

Κοριτσια σας βγαζει κι εσας μηνυμα ασφαλειας για το φορουμ? Οτι εχει κακοβουλο λογισμικο κτλ?

Βρε παιδια να σας ρωτησω, γιατι νομιζω οτι τα εχει παιξει η ζυγαρια μου.
θυμαστε τις προαλλες που εδειξε μια ενδειξη αλλα μετα ξαναανεβηκα 3-4 φορες και εδειχνε αλλη ενδειξη σταθερη. Δηλαδη η πρωτη ενδειξη ηταν λαθος.

Σημερα παλι τα ιδια. Ανεβαινω δειχνει 110.5
Φυσικα χαρηκα αλλα λεω κατσε μη παει και εγινε ιδιο οπως τν αλλη φορα, πραγματι ξανανεβαινω και δειχνει 111.4.
Ξανα πανω και παλι 111,4.
βεβαια τωρα που γυρισα απο δουλεια κι επισκεφτηκα την τουαλετα (συγνωμη για την περιγραφη) με δειχνει 110.5 σταθερα.
Μηπως εχει χαλασει η ζυγαρια μου?

ειναι η δευτερη φορα που μου βγαζει την πρωτη ενδειξη διαφορετικη απτις αλλες.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by jasmine93_
> Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα 74,5.Νιώθω ότι χάνω βάρος πολύ γρήγορα αυτόν τον καιρό και δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό.Από τη μία νιώθω όμορφα γιατί μου φαίνεται.Από την άλλη ανησυχώ λίγο.Είμαι συνέχεια έξω και δεν τρώω πολύ και αυτά που τρώω με το ζόρι γιατί από τη ζέστη πίνω πολλά υγρά και είμαι συνεχώς φουσκωμένη.


Μπραβο κοριτσι μου αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο, γιατι προβληματιζεσαι? Χαλαρωσε και μη το ψαχνεις τοσο...εκτος αν εχασες τρομακτικα πολυ, δεν ξερω για τι απωλεια μιλας.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Οχι αυτα μου εχει δωσει κμεμενα λιγα μου φαινονται, αλλα αυτη λεει οτι ειναι κ πολλα.. δεν ξερω μαλλον πρεπει να ψαξω για αλλον
> 
> 
> ...


Το κάνει και σε εμένα αυτό, και δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω.. Σήμερα με έδειχνε 107,1, μετά 106,8... και δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η ζυγαρια.. Και εμένα με χαλάει αυτό.

----------


## MissButterfly

Για πιο πραγμα καλη μου?

Ελενη μου δε με χαλαει μισο κιλο πανω μισο κατω, απλα επειδη τοσα χρονια δεν το εκανε ανησυχω μηπως αρχισε να χαλαει...

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Εμένα το έκανε πάντα... Οπότε ίσως η ζυγαριά εξ'αρχης είχε πρόβλημα..

----------


## jasmine93

Miss Butterfly σε μία εβδομάδα έχασα δύο κιλά, δεν ξέρω είναι καλά για μία εβδομάδα?

----------


## eleni1986

Εάν έκανες αφαγία όχι.. Εάν έτρωγες πιο λιτά γιατί δεν είχες όρεξη γίνεται.. Αλλά θέλει προσοχή.

----------


## jasmine93

Δεν έκανα αφαγία αλλά δεν έχω κάτσει καθόλου μία εβδομάδα τώρα και ήμουν πολύ αυστηρή με το τι έτρωγα.Πιο πολύ φρούτα,λαχανικά άπαχο κρέας και σχεδόν καθόλου ζάχαρη.

----------


## eleni1986

Και εγω αυτά έκανα, γιατι δεν έχασα.... Και δεν κάνω και καθιστική δουλειά, το αντίθετο... Τέσπα, πάμε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα

----------


## eleni1986

Και εγω αυτά έκανα, γιατι δεν έχασα.... Και δεν κάνω και καθιστική δουλειά, το αντίθετο... Τέσπα, πάμε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> Για πιο πραγμα καλη μου?


Ουπς! Σε κάποιο άλλο θέμα θα ήθελα να το γράψω και το 'γραψα εδώ, το σβήνω σόρυ!

Παιδιά σίγουρα έχει χαλάσει η ζυγαριά σας, ή μάλλον η μπαταρία, το 'χα πάθει κι εγώ αυτό, άλλαξα μπαταρία και έφτιαξε! 

Κι εγώ θέλω να χάνω πολλά κιλά και να μην πεινάω και απογοητεύομαι εύκολα Ελένη, μάλλον πρέπει ν' αλλάξουμε τρόπο σκέψης! Δηλαδή να μη βάζουμε το φαί πάνω από όλα ώστε να αντέχουμε περισσότερο, και αντίθετα να βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας πάνω από όλα! Να κοιτάξουμε να του δίνουμε ότι χρειάζεται και να διώχνουμε ότι/όποιον μας ενοχλεί!!

----------


## jasmine93

Αχ βρε Ελένη μου τι να σου πω και εγώ μπορεί τη μία να χάνω τόσο εύκολα όπως τώρα και την άλλη να πεινάω και να μην πέφτει γραμμάριο.Σημασία έχει να μην μας πτοεί όλο αυτό.

----------


## MissButterfly

rain πως δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο με τη μπαταρια, σε ευχαριστω αλλαζω αυριο κιολα!!!

----------


## rain_ed

:bouncing::roll::bouncy:

----------


## ailouros

μέτα απο πολλούς μήνες ζυγίστηκα και εγώ σήμερα και πήρα κάπου 13 κιλά!

Τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω,και αυτό με ώθησε στο να ξεκινήσω για τα καλά.

78,1 με έδειξε! χάθηκε να είμουν 1,80 σε ύψος??? χαχαχαχαχαχα :smirk:

----------


## eleni1986

Ailouros πήρες και εσύ όσα κ εγώ... Οκ, έγινε η αυνειδητοποίηση της κατάστασης ,θα πάρει και καμία μέρα ακόμα για την αποδοχή της και πάμε παρακάτω!

----------


## ailouros

Εννοείται! με έκανε να αρχίσω απο σήμερα κιόλας ! :bouncy:

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχαχαχα!! Κ εμένα το ίδιο...

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by ailouros_ χάθηκε να είμουν 1,80 σε ύψος??? χαχαχαχαχαχα :smirk:


με ενα δωδεκαποντο δεν το εχεις το 1,80? :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## MissButterfly

παω σημερανα δω τι μπαταριες παιρνει η ζυγαρια, λεω ας ανεβω μια αφου ειμαι κοντα, ανεβαινω, 112. (1.5 κιλο πανω).

Λεω δε θα με τρελανεις εσυ με ενα κεκακι 1.5 κιλο πανω, της εβγαλα της μπαταριες και δεν ξαναβαλα ακομα!!!

Και μαλλον δε θα ξαναβαλω για καμμια βδομαδα. Ωχου με επρηξε. 

Αρκει να μη χαλασε. Ελπιζω με τις νεες μπαταριες σε λιγες μερες να δουλευει κανονικα.

Ισως μπω στον πειρασμο να βαλω να Δω αν δουλευει σωστα. Αυτο μονο. Αν ολες οι ενδιεξεις ειναι ιδιες. Αλλα να μην επηρεαστω απο την ενδειξη. Δε θα σκασουμε και για ενα ζυγισμα!!!!!!!!

----------


## ailouros

χαχαχαχαχα ούτε με δώδεκάποντο!! 

Κορίτσια μου. Μήπως ζυγίζεστε πολλές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα;;  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

γιατι έτσι θα ήταν λογικό να σε δείχνει η ζυγαριά μετά απο το γευμα πιο πάνω, εμενα καμιά φορά που ήθελα να ζυγιστώ 
μετά απο γυμναστήριο και μπάνιο με έδειχνε και 2 κιλά πιο πολύ απο το πρωί!

Μη σκάτε, το σωστό ζύγισμα είναι να γίνετε το πρωι με το που ξυπνάς και αφού έχεις πάει στο wc και δεν έχεις φάει τίποτα.
Αυτό το νούμερο να υπολογίζετε! κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας με τόσα νερά που πίνουμε είναι λογικό να ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ζυγαριά! :blush:

----------


## jasmine93

Χαχαχαχαχαχχα ailouros ξέρεις πόσες φορές το έχω σκεφτεί ότι δεν είμαι χοντρή,κοντή είμαι!!Άμα ήμουν 1,80 μια χαρά θα ήμουν.
Εγώ δεν ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα το πολύ 2 φορές την εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Και εγώ μια φορα την εβδομάδα ζυγίζομαι.. Ίσως το καλύτερο να είναι ακόμα πιο αραιά... Για να βλέπουμε μεγαλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jasmine93

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα !!!!

74,5->5/7/2016
73,5->10/7/2016

:roll::roll::roll:

----------


## Blossom

> _Originally posted by jasmine93_
> Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα !!!!
> 
> 74,5->5/7/2016
> 73,5->10/7/2016


Μπράβο γιασεμί! Το είδαμε και το 73!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Εις κατώτερα  :Wink:

----------


## jasmine93

Χαχαχαχαχα 
Σ'ευχαριστώ Blossom μου!!!Επίσης!!!

----------


## ailouros

μπράβο γιασεμί! άλλο λίγο και τα κατάφερες!  :Smile:

----------


## jasmine93

Σ'ευχαριστώ ailouros!!!Θα τα καταφέρουμε!!! :wink1:

----------


## ailouros

:love::love::love::love::love:

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2
03/6 : 111.4
12/5 : 111.2
26/6 : 112.8 (και ξαναρχιζω)
03/7 : 110.9 

13/7: 114.3 

ηταν το μινι υπερφαγικο πριν μερες, ηταν που μετα αφεθηκα, ενταξει κατακρατηση ειναι δεν εβαλα τοσα κιλα...φτου ξανα απο την αρχη!
Ελπιζω αυριο να μπω σε ρυθμο γιατι και σημερα το ιδιο ειπα και...δεν!

----------


## ClaireThan

γράφω και εγω για να κρατιέμαι...
λοιπόν 
1/7 : 111,400
8/7 : 115,400 (μεγάλη κατακράτηση είπαμε)

2 μέρες ακόμη για το επόμενο ζύγισμα... α ρε,δεν θα πέσω κάτω από το 110?που θα πάει?

----------


## ailouros

θα πέσετε θα πέσετε, σίγουρα ειναι κατακράτηση! σε δεκα μέρες δεν παίρνεις τόσα κιλά :starhit:

είναι και τα νερά και η ζέστα, όλα θα γίνουν!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα, συνάντηση με την διαιτολόγο σήμερα, και έχω καλά νέα!
20/6: 110,2
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 (απώλεια 4,8 κιλά ήδη)

----------


## MissButterfly

υπεροχααααααα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> υπεροχααααααα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## ailouros

ουάου!!! Μπράβο Ελένη!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## MissButterfly

ενταξει ηδη πηγα στο 112.6 σημερα, με τρελανε το 114, λεω πηρα ολα τα κιλα πισω, θα μου πειτε για 4 κιλα πανω...ε τοσα ειχα χασει χαχαχ!
Αντε να δουμε!! Ελπιζω με μια βδομαδα ισορροπημενη καπως να επανελθω σε καλο ρυθμο και να πεσω επιτελους και κατω απο το ρημαδι το 110 που με τυραννα. Ποσο ευκολα μπαινουν ποσο δυσκολα βγαινουν!

----------


## ClaireThan

αυτό το 110 τελικά είναι το νούμερο της ταλαιπωρίας μου φαίνεται!!!
σήμερα θα σας ενημερώσω και εγω για το τι έγινε σήμερα στην διαιτολόγο...άντε να δούμε

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαίρη μου βάλε άνετα ρούχα και θα δεις ότι θα έχεις καλά νέα! Τι ώρα είναι το ραντεβού?

----------


## ClaireThan

Γύρισα πριν από λίγο και :bouncy:

έχουμε και λέμε

1/7 : 111.4
8/7 : 115.4 (οι κατακρατήσεις που λέγαμε)
15/ : 110.2 yes yes yes !!!!!!! :tumble:

μια ανάσα μόνο αχ ας ξεκόλλησα επιτέλους,άντε! :bouncy:

----------


## eleni1986

Πλάκα κάνεις?! Είδες μια χαρά, ξεκόλλησες! Μάλιστα εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες κατακρατήσεις... Και ότι έχεις χάσει παραπάνω.. Έφυγε το 110..

----------


## ClaireThan

να'σαι καλα βρε Ελενάκι,να σου πω και εγω έτσι νομίζω,αλλά ξέρεις αν δεν το δω στη ρημάδα τη ζυγαριά δεν το πιστεύω,ε καταλαβαίνεις τώρα!

είδα ότι και εσυ τα πήγες σούπερ πάντως,μπράβο  :Smile: 

έλα καθεμια στο πάγκο των 100  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι τα πήγα αρκετά καλά αυτήν την εβδομάδα... Ας πέσουμε πρώτα κάτω από τα 100 και μετά πιο χαλαρά.. Να φύγει το 3ψήφιο αυτό που με έχει τρελάνει..

----------


## Μελένια42

Καλησπερα, αυτο το τριψηφιο νουμερο με εχει κανει να στερηθω πολλα πραγματα τα τελευταια δεκα χρονια.......:flaming:

----------


## eleni1986

Ο,τι δεν μας αρεσει το αλλαζουμε μελενια μου! Τι κανεις?

----------


## Μελένια42

Καλα λεω.... Αλλα δεν ειμαι... Προσπαθω ομως! Σημερα στην δουλεια δεν ηθελα να μου μιλαει κανεις. Εχω αρνηση να παω αυριο. ( Δεν παει καλα η εταιρεια) Πρωτη φορα μετα απο χρονια σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να μεινω ανεργη και φοβαμαι. Εχω κλειστει πολυ στον εαυτο μου και εχω παθει μια μικρη καταθλιψη θα ελεγα. Δεν βγαινω εξω... Τελος παντων μη σας κουραζω. Προσπαθω τουλαχιστον να κανω κατι με τα κιλα μου. Αυτον τον αγωνα δεν τον παραταω.

----------


## Μελένια42

Καλα λεω.... Αλλα δεν ειμαι... Προσπαθω ομως! Σημερα στην δουλεια δεν ηθελα να μου μιλαει κανεις. Εχω αρνηση να παω αυριο. ( Δεν παει καλα η εταιρεια) Πρωτη φορα μετα απο χρονια σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να μεινω ανεργη και φοβαμαι. Εχω κλειστει πολυ στον εαυτο μου και εχω παθει μια μικρη καταθλιψη θα ελεγα. Δεν βγαινω εξω... Τελος παντων μη σας κουραζω. Προσπαθω τουλαχιστον να κανω κατι με τα κιλα μου. Αυτον τον αγωνα δεν τον παραταω.

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by ClaireThan_
> Γύρισα πριν από λίγο και :bouncy:
> 
> έχουμε και λέμε
> 
> 1/7 : 111.4
> 8/7 : 115.4 (οι κατακρατήσεις που λέγαμε)
> 15/ : 110.2 yes yes yes !!!!!!! :tumble:
> 
> μια ανάσα μόνο αχ ας ξεκόλλησα επιτέλους,άντε! :bouncy:


χαχαχαχχα αυτα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!! μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!1 αξιζει σαμπανια νομιζω αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!
προφανως εκανες προσπαθεια βεβαια, εμενα δεν ειναι κατακρατησεις ολα, ηταν τα 2, τα αλλα 2 σιγουρα μπαστακωθηκαν. Θα φτυσω αιμα να τα χασω παλι.
Δε πειραζει. Θα εχψ να χαιρομαι για σενακαι να παιρνω δυναμη οτι η προσπαθεια ανταμοιβεται κι ας κανουμε κατακρατησεις!
Ηθελα να ρωτησω, κανεις καθολου υπερφαγιες ενδιαμεσα? Εμενα αυτες με πανε πισω  :Frown:

----------


## ClaireThan

η σαμπάνια θα έρθει στα 100,μέχρι τότε κρατάω το καλαθάκι μου μικρό (σχετικά) και ελπίζω και προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο  :Smile: 
χμμμμ ,κοίτα κάποιες φορές μπορεί να έχω τρώω 2 κουλουράκια κάθε μέρα το μεσημέρι ή να φάω παγωτό 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ή να φάω 1 βράδυ μισό πακέτο πατατάκια,κάτι τέτοια κάνω,δεν ξέρω αν αυτο λέγεται υπερφαγία αλλά ομολογώ ότι είμαι επιρρεπής σε ατασθαλείες αν και προσπαθώ να μην το σκίζω,πραγματικά όμως!

Στο μόνο πράγμα που δεν θα κάνω πίσω,είναι όταν θα φάω σουβλάκι (έχω 2 μήνες τώρα) όπου θα φάω 3 ,δε πα να μου λέει η διατροφολόγος θα φας 1,εγω έχω χτυπήσει 3 και αλύπητα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

τέσπα,τώρα το πήγα πολύ προσεκτικά πάντως,έφαγα και το κουλουράκι μου αλλά μόνο 1 

Θα τα καταφέρεις πεταλουδίτσα πάντως,γιατί εφόσον το θες θα το καταφέρεις είμαι σίγουρη  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εμενα μου ειπε να εχω ελευθερη μερα καθε δεκα μερες αλλα αν δεν πεσω κατω απο τα 100, δεν μπορω να το κανω..με εχει πιασει αγχος που ουτε κ αυτο ειναι καλο.

----------


## ClaireThan

1/7 : 111.4
8/7 : 115.4
15/7 : 110.2
22/7 : 110.7 
και σήμερα πάλι στα ίδια 0.5 πάνω και αυτό γιατί περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω!!!
αυτό το πράγμα δηλαδή,μη χαρώ λίγο..και ενώ το ξέρω ότι θα παίξει τέτοια ιστορία,ψιλοαπογοητεύομαι. ..
τουλάχιστον συγκριτικά με άλλες φορές μόνο 0.5 κιλό η κατακράτηση κάτι είναι και αυτό νομίζω

----------


## eleni1986

H κατακράτηση είναι σίγουρα ένα με ενάμισι κιλό πάνω... Ηρεμία, την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα φανεί! Μην απογοητεύεσαι... Καλά πηγαίνει! Κ μέσα σου το ξέρεις!

----------


## ClaireThan

ουφφφ!!!απλά είναι σπαστικό  :Frown:

----------


## eleni1986

Σε καταλαβαινω, αλλα πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισουμε κ να το εμποδισουμε!!!

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> 26/4 : 115.0
> 03/5 : 113.1
> 08/5 : 112.5
> 11/5 : 111.7
> 26/5 : 111.2
> 03/6 : 111.4
> 12/5 : 111.2
> 26/6 : 112.8 (και ξαναρχιζω)
> ...


10 μερες μετα 24/7 114.4, και παλι καλα γιατι ενδιαμεσα εφτασα και 116!
Και φυσικα ξαναρχιζω!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα !

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5

----------


## ClaireThan

μια χαρά Ελένη..μπράβο καλή μου,τα πας τέλεια  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ Κλαίρη μου! Άντε να δω το 100... Ανυπομονώ!! Εσύ πότε έχεις διαιτολόγο?

----------


## ClaireThan

Μεθαυριο εχω,Παρασκευη αλλα δεν τρεφω ελπιδες μιας και ειμαι αδιαθετη συν κατι παρασπονδιες που εκανα,στανταρ το κοντερ δεν θα ειναι υπερ μου!οπως και να'χει θα ενημερωσω  :Smile:

----------


## ClaireThan

1/7 : 111.4
8/7 : 115.4
15/7 : 110.2
22/7 : 110.7 
29/7 : 112.3 

Το ήξερα...ακόμη αδιάθετη,δεν ξέρω,ασανσέρ η κατάσταση :/
Το μόνο ότι είχα χάσει 1 πόντο από κοιλιά και 1 από περιφέρεια,η διατροφολόγος μου είπε ότι αυτό πρέπει να με νοιάζει και πως να σταματήσω να αγχώνομαι με τη ζυγαριά...μια κουβέντα είναι όμως  :Frown:

----------


## eleni1986

Αφού εισαι αδιάθετη κλαιρη μου, την επομενη εβδομαδα θα εχεις χασει μαζεμένα..

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα !

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6

----------


## stella12345

Γεια σας! απο σημερα αρχιζω κι εγω να κανω εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα και να ενημερωνω.....

5/8: 96,5

----------


## eleni1986

Μπράβο Στέλλα μου!! Κάνεις διατροφή μόνη σου ή με κάποιον διαιτολόγο?

----------


## ClaireThan

1/7 : 111.4
8/7 : 115.4
15/7 : 110.2
22/7 : 110.7 
29/7 : 112.3 
5/8 : 110.7

και επανήλθαμε στα 110.7 και επιπλέον -1 πόντο κοιλιά και -2 περιφέρεια!
προσπαθώ να ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα τη διατροφή οπότε ευελπιστώ την επόμενη εβδομάδα να είμαι κάτω από 110...είδομεν.

Μπράβο Ελένη,σταθερή η καθοδική πορεία,χαίρομαι για εσένα  :Smile: 
Καλή αρχή Στέλλα!

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαίρη μου ευχαριστω!! Κ εσυ βλεπω ξεκολλησες!! Για να δουμε την επομενη εβδομαδα!!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα !

20/6: 110,4
 27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8

----------


## ClaireThan

Ελένη σε βλέπω την επόμενη φορά για διψήφιο...μπράβο μπράβο,συνέχισε έτσι  :Smile:  :thumbup:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ Κλαίρη μου, έχω ακόμα για το διψήφιο, αλλά δεν σου κρύβω ότι ανυπομονώ.. Νιώθω ότι θα ηρεμήσω λίγο.

----------


## ClaireThan

τα νεύρα μου όμως  :Mad: 

1/7 : 111.4
8/7 : 115.4
15/7 : 110.2
22/7 : 110.7 
29/7 : 112.3 
5/8 : 110.7
12/8 : 112


η γιατρός μου λέει κάνω κατακρατήσεις μεγάλες λόγω ζέστης και επειδή ιδρώνω πολύ...και όντως ιδρώνω ακόμη και όταν δεν κάνω κάτι...νερό πίνω πάρα πολύ 4-5 λίτρα χαλαρά την ημέρα!!!
πφφφφφ και αυτή τη φορά δεν έχω κάνει παρασπονδίες...η αλήθεια είναι ότι νοιώθω "βαριά" και χθες και σήμερα αλλά πραγματικά,έτσι θα πάει όλο το υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι?ασανσέρ?  :Frown:

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαίρη μου μην ανησυχεις είναι κατακρατήσεις σίγουρα, και εμένα υπάρχουν μέρες που με δειχνει 103,5 ενώ πίνω 4 με 5 λίτρα την ημέρα, φυσικά και είναι κατακρατήσεις και δεν ανησυχώ... 
Ηρέμησε, συνέχισε και από Σεπτέμβρη θα αποκατασταθεί το θέμα!

----------


## eleni1986

Σημερα, 100,5! Φευγει το 3ψηφιο...

----------


## stellagr_ed

27/7 134
13/8 130

----------


## eleni1986

Στέλλα μου καθοδική πορεία! Μπραβο πολυ καλα!!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα !

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5

----------


## MissButterfly

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2
03/6 : 111.4
12/5 : 111.2
26/6 : 112.8
03/7 : 110.9 

13/7: 114.3 

προσφατα ειδα και 117 !!! 

Δεν πειραζει ειμαι παλι εδω και θα φυγουν. Στο χερι τους ειναι?

σημερα ειμαι αδιαθετη και δε ζυγιστηκα.

----------


## eleni1986

Butterfly θα φυγουν, λιγο να προσεχουμε πεφτουν.. θα τα καταφερουμε!! χαιρομαι που εισαο εδω κ μας εγραψες τα νεα σου! Το 1117 κατακρατηση ειναι, περιμενε να σου περασει η αδιαθεσια κ να ζυγιστεις μετα.

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

ελένη μου έχεις χάσει ήδη 10 κιλά!!!!ουάου! χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσέ το!

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι εχασα 10 ηδη σε αυτους τους 2 μηνε, απο 110,4 ειμαι 100,5 κ πιστευω εχω χασει ακομα αλλα ειμαι διακοπες κ δεν εχω να ζυγιστω καπου. Ευχαριστω πολυ μανταμ!!! Ελπιζω οταν θα επιστρεψω να δω το 9 κ να φυγει το 3ψηφιο!

----------


## baklavas

Σε κάποια από τις μετρήσεις του Αυγούστου είδα την ζυγαριά στο 80,0 (τέτοια γκαντεμιά... να μην δω 79,9 που και δεκάδα θα έχω αλλάξει και θα είμαι για πρώτη φορά μετά από δεκαετίες σε φυσιολογικό -έστω και οριακά- ΒΜΙ).

Βασικά αυτή την περίοδο κυμαίνομαι στα 81-82 ανάλογα την ώρα που μετριέμαι.
Βεβαίως τρώω ένα σκασμό μπούρδες καθημερινά και φρουτοσαλατικά έως και καθόλου.
Με σώζει το πολύ περπάτημα μάλλον... μπορεί να κάνω και 2-3 μαραθώνιους την βδομάδα αν αθροίσω τα χιλιόμετρα...

----------


## baklavas

[align=center][/align]

----------


## eleni1986

Λαζαρε μμια χαρα εισαι, προσοχη με το περπατημα, θυμασαι περσι με τις φτερνες τι ειχες παθει!!

----------


## baklavas

Σου είπε κανένας ότι δεν το ξανάπαθα φέτος;;;
Μέχρι στα επείγοντα του Συγγρού πήγα... Μου έδωσε μια φουσικόρ ο θεράπων ιατρός κι έξω απ την πόρτα...

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχα!!! Σοβαρα; ικανο σε εχω

----------


## baklavas

Δεν κάνω πλάκα...

Φαντάσου πως ήταν πριν ένα μήνα

----------


## eleni1986

Απο το περπατημα ειναι τωρα περασε?

----------


## baklavas

Η φωτο είναι σημερινή. Πριν ένα μήνα που έγινε η ζημιά ήταν πολύ χειρότερα. Πόνο δεν είχε πάντως. Μια χαρά περπάταγα με ένα ελαφρύ τσουξιματάκι μερικές φορές.

----------


## eleni1986

Περαστικα!!

----------


## marulenia

Baklavas, καλώς το

Μήπως φταίνε τα πατούμενα σου; 
Επίσης επειδή το είδα πρόσφατα σε δικό μου άνθρωπο, 
παίζει να είναι άκανθα πτέρνας που στο προκαλεί αυτό;
Σου είπε κάτι ο γιατρός;
Γιατί αν είναι αυτό, υπάρχουν κάτι ειδικά σολάκια για την πτέρνα που δεν είναι ιδιαιτέρως ακριβά,
προσαρμόζονται στο παπούτσι και ανακουφίζουν ιδιαιτέρως
Με γεια τα κιλά  :Smile:

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

έρχεσαι εδώ μπακλαβά να μας μοστράρεις τα καινούρια σου κιλά, κ μας δείχνεις κ την τραυματισμένη πτέρνα σου μόνο κ μόνο για να μην σε ματιάξουμε! :P

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχα!!! Μανταμ παντα ευστοχη!!

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλησπερα,

26/4 : 115.0
03/5 : 113.1
08/5 : 112.5
11/5 : 111.7
26/5 : 111.2
03/6 : 111.4
12/5 : 111.2
26/6 : 112.8
03/7 : 110.9
13/7 : 114.3

02/9 : 116.4

----------


## baklavas

> _Originally posted by Μαντάμ σου σου_
> έρχεσαι εδώ μπακλαβά να μας μοστράρεις τα καινούρια σου κιλά, κ μας δείχνεις κ την τραυματισμένη πτέρνα σου μόνο κ μόνο για να μην σε ματιάξουμε! :P


Γρουσούζα 110%
Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα... νάτο το 82,4

Και ερωτώ... Πως είναι δυνατόν να μην χάνω αλλά να παίρνω κιόλας; Αφού κάνω δίαιτα :thumbdown:

Μάλλον κάποια εδώ μέσα με μάτιαξε! Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Αυτο θα ειναι! Σε ματιασαμε!! Σημερα τι εδειξε; δεν μας ειπες ουτε τι εφαγες... επισης την βαθμολογια την εκοψες;!;!

----------


## MissButterfly

02/9 : 116.4 
04/9 : 115.5

ουφ πεφτει <3

----------


## afratoulini90

μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> 02/9 : 116.4 
> 04/9 : 115.5
> 
> ουφ πεφτει <3


Αρα, αμεσως οταν προσεχεις λιγο πεφτει η ζηγαρια! Αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο! Πολυ χαιρομαι!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα !

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

πολύ καλός ρυθμός! μπράβο ελένη!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ πολύ μαντάμ! Τώρα ο επόμενος στόχος είναι τα 95! Αλλά δεν βιάζομαι, ήθελα να πέσω κάτω από τα 100 διακαώς τώρα έχω λιγότερο άγχος!

----------


## eleni1986

Μου λείπει πολύ η κοκκινοσκουφίτσα ! Κοκκινό αν βλέπεις το forum στείλε να μας πεις τα νέα σου, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά!

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ μαντάμ! Τώρα ο επόμενος στόχος είναι τα 95! Αλλά δεν βιάζομαι, ήθελα να πέσω κάτω από τα 100 διακαώς τώρα έχω λιγότερο άγχος!


Μπραβο!!!!!!!! Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Οι κοποι σου ανταμοιβονται! Μπραβο κοπελα μου! Και εις...κατωτερα!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ πολύ butterfly μου!! Όντως χάρηκα πολύ που έφυγε το 3 ψήφιο , ελπίζω να μην το ξαναδώ.

----------


## MissButterfly

Ποτε ποτε ποτεεεεεεεεεεεε σου ευχομαι καλη μου!!!!!! Αχ μου εδωσες κουραγιο! Αρχιζωωωωωωωωωωω το δικο μου "διψηφιο" για την ωρα θα ειναι 109, θα κανω οτι δε βλεπω το 0 :P :P :P Βαζω στοχο χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## eleni1986

Φυσικά και μπορείς, δεν δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ αυτήν την φορά ειλικρινά, και το κυρίως μου κ εμένα λόγω δουλειάς είναι βράδυ. Να τρως σαλάτες και φρούτα, βοηθάνε φοβερά στην ενεργοποίηση του μεταβολισμού. Πίστεψέ με και σε 2 μήνες ο στόχος θα έχει γίνει, μην ξεχνάς στα ίδια κιλά ήμουν κ εγώ. Στα 109 θα είσαι σε λιγότερο από μήνα.

----------


## marulenia

Α ρε Λενιώ το είδες το 9 κορίτσι μου  :Smile:  
Μην αγχώνεσαι, αργά και σταθερά κι όλα καλά θα πάνε!

----------


## Blossom

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Καλημέρα !
> 
> 20/6: 110,4
> 27/6: 108,2
> 4/7 : 107,6
> 13/7: 105,4 
> 26/7 : 103,5 
> 5/8 : 102,6 
> ...


Πολλά μπράβο Ελένη! Είδες που σημασία έχει η σταθερή και όχι η γρήγορη κάθοδος;

Με επιμονή και πίστη στον εαυτό μας μπορούμε να καταφέρουμε τα πάντα! :love:

----------


## eleni1986

Κοριτσια ευχαριστω παρα ποκυ για τα ομορφα κ ενθαρρυντικα σας λογια!! Φυσικα εχω δρομο ακομα για να φτασω στο στοχο μου αλλα το οτι επεσα κατω απο τα 100 ειναι μια ανακουφιση! Ευχομαι κ σε εσας τα καλυτερα !

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαιρη τι κάνεις? Εάν τα βλέπεις, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά, γραψε μας τα νέα σου!

----------


## jasmine93

10/7 --> 73,5
9/9 -->71,5
Σήμερα μου έγινε ένα μικρό δώρο.Είχα σταματήσει εντελώς τη διατροφή και νόμιζα ότι έχω παχύνει. Έτρωγα μόνο όταν πεινούσα όμως. Εντάξει είναι πολύ μικρή απώλεια για δύο μήνες αλλά τουλάχιστον κατέβηκα και δεν ανέβηκα.  :Smile:  Τώρα πάμε πιο δυναμικά!!!

Έχω χάσει 10,5 κιλά από τον Απρίλιο !!!:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Καλησπέρα. 
Είμαι 45 ετών, παχύσαρκη και πέρασα μία φάση που ήθελα να κάνω χειρουργείο. Ευτυχώς, και οι συμβουλές ορισμένων συνομιλητών του φόρουμ, αλλά και μία συζήτηση που έκανα με έναν χειρουργό, με απέτρεψαν.
Τώρα, αποφάσισα να βάλω την άσκηση στη ζωή μου, γράφτηκα σε γυμναστήριο (όχι το γνωστό:smilegrin :Smile:  και τρώω ό,τι θεωρώ σωστότερο για εμένα, βάσει της εμπειρίας που έχω έως τώρα από ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ.
Λοιπόν, την προηγούμενη Κυριακή ήμουν 101, πατημένα. Εννοώ, είχαν κατσικωθεί καμία εβδομάδα (πρώτη φορά). Τέλος πάντων, δεν σκέφτομαι τα αρνητικά, κοιτάω μπροστά.
Σήμερα το πρωί, ήμουν 99,2.
Δεν κάνω δίαιτα, τρώω σαλάτες απαραίτητα σε κάθε γεύμα και φρούτα και το τελευταίο γεύμα της ημέρας, μέχρι τις 7, το πολύ.
Ελπίζω να πάω καλά, έχω περάσει από αυτό το στάδιο πολλές φορές και δεν ξέρω τί θα γίνει.....

----------


## Blossom

Γεια σου Αθηνά και μπράβο για την προσπάθειά σου!
Χωρίς υπερβολές και στερήσεις, σιγά σιγά θα φύγουν τα περιττά κιλά.  :Smile: 

Άποψή μου είναι πως δεν πρέπει να χάνουμε κιλά γρήγορα, αλλά αργά και σταθερά, συνηθίζοντας σε μια πιο υγιεινή και βιταμινούχα διατροφή.
Το τελευταίο γεύμα στις 19.00 μου ακούγεται κάπως καταπιεστικό... Δηλαδή αν φας κάτι ελαφρύ αργότερα τι θα γίνει;

Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι, να μπαίνεις και να γράφεις όταν το χρειάζεσαι!

----------


## eleni1986

Αθηνα μου καλησπερα κ απο εμενα, θα συμφωνησω με την blossom, ειναι δυσκολο μετα τις 7 να μην τρως, θα σεκουρασει γρηγορα. Μην το κανεις αυτο, βαλε ενα ελαφρυ γευμα κ για το βραδυ. Κ εγω στα ιδια κιλα ειμαι, θα γραουμε μαζι κ θα στηριζουμε η μια την αλλη! Καλη αρχη!!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Γεια σου Ελένη. Δεν πιέζω τον εαυτό μου, απλά πάω γυμναστήριο 8-9, τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα. Έχω πολύ καιρό μπροστά μου, ό,τι με χαλάει θα το αλλάζω!
Προσπαθώ να μην καταπιέζομαι γιατί ξέρω τί καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα έχει. Έφαγα τηγανητές πατάτες την Τετάρτη, το μεσημέρι!!!! Είπα να μην φάω αλλά ζήλεψα και σκέφτηκα όλες τις φορές που καταπιεζόμουν και μετά έπεφτα με τα μούτρα σε αυτό που μου είχε λείψει......
Κοιμάμαι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα, πάντως όταν νιώθω νηστ

----------


## jasmine93

Αθηνά καλή αρχή και από εμένα!!!Έχεις δίκιο ,δεν πρέπει να καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου!Πρέπει όλα να είναι με μέτρο. Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να μην κοιμάσαι με άδειο στομάχι είναι πολλές οι ώρες που μένεις νηστική και όπως λέει και η Ελένη μπορεί να σε κουράσει.Φάε κάτι ελαφρύ μόλις γυρίσεις από το γυμναστήριο.Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι ώρα τρως αλλά η ποιότητα και η ποσότητα που τρως.Έτσι και αλλιώς μετά τη γυμναστική ο μεταβολισμός μας λειτουργεί πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλωσηρθες Αθηνα! Εγω μπηκα να γραψω οτι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν θα ζυγιζομαι στο εξης...με τη διατροφη θα κανω το καλυτερο που μπορω οταν μπορω, γυμναστικη αρχισα, ενεργη ειμαι, δεν βλεπω λογο να ζυγιζομαι καν. Και τι σημασια εχει να χασω 4 κιλα σε 2 βδομαδες και να μεινω εκει, οπως την προηγουμενη φορα, ή να τα ξαναπαρω, κι αλλο 1. Οπως την προηγουμενη.
Για μενα πια σημασια εχει ενας ισορροπημενος τροπος ζωης. Με λιγη ασκηση, λογικη διατροφη, πολλη αγαπη για μενα και θετικη ενεργεια προς ολη μου την οικογενεια. Ειμαι καπου 117 και λιγη σημασια εχει για μενα πια! Παλιοτερα θα ειχα φρικαρει/σοκαριστει, τα εγραφα εδω λιγο καιρο πριν.
Και τι καταφερα? Μια τρυπα στο νερο.
Το χειρουργειο μπορει να φανταζει ευκολη λυση αλλα απο οσο γνωριζω θελει προσπαθεια και μετα.
Νομιζα οτι δεν μπορω να χειρουργηθω λογω επιλογης χορτοφαγιας σαν σταση ζωης αλλα χωρις να το ψαξω εκτενως γινεται και αυτο.
Ομως δεν εχω θεματα υγειας, δεν βιαζομαι, με υιοθετηση σωστων συνηθειων εφ'ορου ζωης θα ειναι σταδιακη η απωλεια, θα προσαρμοστει το σωμα μου, κι επισης θα μου ειναι λιγοτερο δυσκολο απο παλια να διατηρησω το νεο βαρος εχοντας αλλαξει γενικοτερα κι οχι μονο "διαιτα" ή κανοντας επεμβαση.
Αυτο ειναι το σκεπτικο μου.
Καλωσηρθες και μη πτοεισαι! Εχω πιασει πατο και σου μιλω απτον πυθμενα! Πραγματικα δεν καταφερνεις κατι ετσι  :Smile:

----------


## MissButterfly

Α ναι ξεχασα να πω οτι θα ζυγιζομαι πχ 1 φορα/2 εβδομαδες 'η μια φορα το μηνα. 'η τελοσπαντων οποτε μου κατεβει, αρκει να ειναι αραια οι μετρησεις. Και θα τα γραφω βεβαια. Φιλια!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα πεταλουδίτσα! Η ζυγαριά είναι σύμμαχος αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και εμμονή! Και δεν υπάρχει λόγος για εμάς που έχουμε να χάσουμε κάμποσα κιλάκια, αυτό που μετράει, είναι να μάθουμε να τρεφόμαστε πιο ισορροπημένα και αυτό φυσικά απαιτεί χρόνο και γίνεται βήμα βήμα. Εύχομαι καλή πρόοδο στα παιδάκια σου, καλή σχολική χρονιά!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1

----------


## purplerose_ed

Πολλα μπραβο Ελενη!  :Smile:  συνεχισε ετσι! :blush:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ purple μου!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Well done girl, keep going  :Smile:

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Ελένη, είμαστε στα ίδια. 97,9 το πρωί, σήμερα.

----------


## purplerose_ed

Αθηνουλα, χαιρομαι παρα πολυ για σενα!!! Με σωστη διατροφη και ασκηση ολα γινονται, αρκει να υπαρχει θεληση και υπομονη. :love:

----------


## eleni1986

Αθηνα μπορουμε να προσπαθησουμε!!! Χαιρομαι που εισαι κ εσυ εδω για συμπαρασταση κ αλληλουποστηριξη!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο Ελενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! Ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια μου, καλα εχουμε ακομα βεβαια... εγω 85 θελω να φτασω, αλλα κ που επεσα απο τα 100 χαρηκα πολυ!

----------


## jasmine93

Μπράβο κορίτσια!!!! :Wink:

----------


## MissButterfly

αυτα ειναι!!! Μπραβο κοριτσαρες μπραβο! Ζηλευω!!!!

----------


## Blossom

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από 'μενα κορίτσια. Ελένη, εξαιρετικός ο ρυθμός! :smug b:

----------


## eleni1986

Miss butterfly ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Blossom κ εσένα σε ευχαριστώ, αν και έχω ακόμα δρόμο! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πεινάω κθλ το τελευταίο διάστημα... Έχω άγχος για διάφορα, επαγγελματικά κυρίως και το φαγητό το ξεχνάω!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Aυτο πολλες φορες ειναι καλο. Απο τη μια να προσεχεις να εχεις συχνα αλλα μικρα γευματα για να μην αδρανει ο μεταβολισμος, απο την αλλη ειναι πολυ καλο να προσηλωνεσαι σε κατι αλλο και να μην σκεφτεσαι το φαγητο, γιατι τοτε τρως και σωστοτερα, με σκοπο να βαλεις ενεργεια μεσα σου και σωστα καυσιμα και δεν αποζητας την ικανοποιηση μεσω του φαγητου. Γ αυτο λεω, τωρα που θα αρχισουν οι σχολες αμην και ποτε, θα ειναι καλυτερα, θεωρω

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Miss butterfly ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Blossom κ εσένα σε ευχαριστώ, αν και έχω ακόμα δρόμο! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πεινάω κθλ το τελευταίο διάστημα... Έχω άγχος για διάφορα, επαγγελματικά κυρίως και το φαγητό το ξεχνάω!


αμα με αδυνατιζε το αγχος θα ημουν το 1/3 σε κιλα χαχαχαχ <3

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

4/9 101.
11/9 99,2.
17/9 97,1. 
Αύριο είναι κανονικά η μέρα ζυγίσματος, αλλά δεν θα είμαι σπίτι και όταν πάω, θα είμαι φαγωμένη, οπότε.......:smug:
Ευτυχώς, χάνω εύκολα, προς το παρόν. Βοηθάει, βέβαια, το γυμναστήριο και ότι έκοψα το βραδυνό. Ξεκίνησα την περασμένη Παρασκευή γυμναστήριο και πήγα Δευτέρα, Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή. 
Φυσικά, εννοείται ότι με έπιασε η μ...κία... την Πέμπτη έφαγα δύο πιάτα φακές με ψωμί ολικής άλεσης και ένα μπισκότο και χθες, δύο πιάτα μακαρόνια με σάλτσα (δική μου, κόκκινη) και τυρί. Και τις δύο μέρες, έκανα διάδρομο 40' και φυσικά, από τις 4-5 που έφαγα, δεν έβαλα ξανά, τίποτα στο στόμα μου. Μπορεί να σας φαίνεται περίεργο αλλά δεν πεινάω το βράδυ. Ούτε το σκέφτομαι. Όσο κρατάει, θα το συνεχίσω. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή, να τρώω και κάτι.
Α, και κάτι άλλο, πήγα σε ΩΡΛ γιατί πνίγομαι και μού είπε ότι είναι φυσικά, εξαιτίας της παλινδρόμησης και μού ζήτησε να τρώω, τουλάχιστον, 4 ώρες πριν κοιμηθώ. 
Τώρα, περνάω τη φάση που πέρασα κι άλλες φορές, στις δύο εβδομάδες. Νομίζω ότι θα φάω ό,τι υπάρχει στο σπίτι, αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι θα πάω γυμναστήριο και σταματάω. Κάνω το σταυρό μου και συνεχίζω!

----------


## MissButterfly

Φτου κι απ'την αρχη, δεν τα παρατω :grin:

Εφτασα καπου 117+
17/9/16 115.7

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Καλησπέρα. Η πορεία μου, μέχρι σήμερα, είναι η παρακάτω:
4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6.
Σήμερα το παράκανα, έφαγα και παγωτό, είχαμε κόσμο στο σπίτι. Πήγα 4 μέρες στο γυμναστήριο, πολύ καλό μου κάνει. Ξέφυγα και την περασμένη Κυριακή, που είχαμε πάει σε τραπέζι. Τρεις φορές το έχω παρακάνει σε τρεις εμβομάδες. 
Τη Δευτέρα, θα μπει ο άντρας μου για γαστρικό μανίκι, οπότε θα είμαι εκεί μέχρι την Τετάρτη.
Αυτά τα νέα μου!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο αθηνα μου!! Τελεια η απωλεια!! Πολυ καλος ρυθμος!! Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην επεμβαση του αντρα σου!!

----------


## eleni1986

Εγω εχω ψιλοκολλησει εδω κ 10 μερες, στα 97,8.. δηλαδη σε 2 εβδομαδες εχω χασει μονο 300 γραμμαρια!! Αλλα οκ το περιμενα οτι θα κολλουσα, ειμαι καπου στα 13 κιλα μειον.. αλλα περπαταω πολυ, κ σγρ χανω ποντους το ξιωθω δηλαδη στα ρουχα!! Ελπιζω ομως νακατεβω αυτην την εβδομαδα!! Αλλα δεν βιαζομαι.. σιγα σιγα!!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Ελένη ντοντ γορυ συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά κ θα ανταμειφθείς κ από την ζυγαριά. Μπράβο για την καλή κ σταθερή απώλεια

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστω μανταμ μου!! Εχω κλεισει 3 μηνες χωρις υπερφαγιες κ χωρις γλυκο ,που για εμενα αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο της υποθεσης, κανενα πολυ μικρο μονο μπισκοτακι 2 η 3 φορες.. ελπιζω να συνεχισω! Εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Ευχαριστω μανταμ μου!! Εχω κλεισει 3 μηνες χωρις υπερφαγιες κ χωρις γλυκο ,που για εμενα αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο της υποθεσης, κανενα πολυ μικρο μονο μπισκοτακι 2 η 3 φορες.. ελπιζω να συνεχισω! Εσυ πως τα πας?


διανύω καλή περιοδο , κεγώ ελπίζω να κρατήσει.

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Ελένη, 13 κιλά μείον;;; Ε, εντάξει, αναμενόμενο ήταν να κολλήσεις. Αφού περπατάς, είναι το καλύτερο!
Εγώ, σε 3 εβδομάδες έφαγα μακαρόνια 2 φορές! Απίστευτο για μενα, αλλά είναι το αγαπημένο μου φαγητό και δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τον εαυτό μου. Σήμερα, έχω κοκκινιστό μοσχάρι και θα βάλω κριθαράκι. Κλαψ, θα προσπαθήσω, αλλά δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα....

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι ξεκινησα απο 110, 4.. συνεχιζουμε φυσικα.. κ σημερα στα ιδιαμε εδειξε βεβαια.. ελπιζω το αλλο σκ να εχω χασει λιγο!!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4 μετά από δύο εβδομάδες ξεκόλλησα λιγάκι ευτυχώς!!

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο Ελένη! Πάντα τέτοια!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ, ήλπιζα βέβαια σε κάτι καλύτερο... αλλά οκ ελπίζω στο εγγύς μέλλον!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!!!!
4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6
1/10/16 95,8.
Και.... ναι, κόλλησα. Δεν με χαλάει γιατί 1ον, αυτή την εβδομάδα αδιαθέτησα (την Τρίτη, στο νοσοκομείο), 2ον, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ξέφυγα αυτή την εβδομάδα εκτός από μία ημέρα και όχι κάτι τραγικό και 3ον, βλέπω διαφορά πάνω μου. Φόρεσα ένα παντελόνι που είχα να το φορέσω δύο χρόνια! Πήγα γυμναστήριο Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή και μάλλον σήμερα.

----------


## maria030

μπραβο σε ολες για τις απωλειες ειτα σε κιλα ειτε σε λιπος !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Αθηνά.1971._
> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!!!!
> 4/9/16 101.
> 11/9/16 99,2.
> 17/9/16 97,1.
> 24/9/16 95,6
> 1/10/16 95,8.
> Και.... ναι, κόλλησα. Δεν με χαλάει γιατί 1ον, αυτή την εβδομάδα αδιαθέτησα (την Τρίτη, στο νοσοκομείο), 2ον, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ξέφυγα αυτή την εβδομάδα εκτός από μία ημέρα και όχι κάτι τραγικό και 3ον, βλέπω διαφορά πάνω μου. Φόρεσα ένα παντελόνι που είχα να το φορέσω δύο χρόνια! Πήγα γυμναστήριο Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή και μάλλον σήμερα.


Αθηνά μου χαίρομαι πολύ για τα αποτελέσματα αυτά, δεν έχεις κολλήσεις, είναι κατακράτηση λόγω της περιόδου σου, σε 3 μέρες μετά την περίοδο θα φανεί η απώλεια! Μπράβο για το γυμναστήριο και για το παντελόνι! Τέλεια νέα!!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Ελένη, ανταμοίφθηκες για την υπομονή σου. -1 κιλό!!!!
Μπράβο!
Εγώ, σκ..... Έφαγα δύο μερίδες γερές (ας πούμε, τρεις;; :Wink:  κοτόπουλο κοκκινιστό με κριθαράκι. Το πρωί, βρώμη με γάλα και φρυγανιές με τυρί γαλοπούλα και τίποτα άλλο. Έφαγα στις 4 και δεν έχω χωνέψει ακόμη. Βγήκα για περπάτημα, εννοείται, περίπου 45'.
Σύνολο θερμίδων, περίπου 1400.
Κλαψ.....
Ο γιος μου φταίει. Το είχα φτιάξει και για τους δυο μας και δεν έφαγε, το σκασμένο....

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι, είχα μείνει στάσιμη για 2 εβδομάδες περίπου, ενώ και σωστά έτρωγα και περπατούσα πάρα πολύ, και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση, κυρίως για το περπάτημα, αλλά ναι, χάρηκα πολύ σήμερα που το είδα..
Δεν πειράζει που έφαγες, για μια μέρα, σιγά το πράγμα.. αφού γυμνάζεσαι κιόλας..

----------


## irenekf9

γεια σε ολους κ απο μενα! ειμαι καινουργια εδω και ελπιζω να ειναι η τελευταια μου προσπαθεια! ξεκινησα πριν απο 15 μερες την διατροφη μου και γυμναστικη στα 111. σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ειμαι 106,900. ευχομαι να παει καλα . καλη συνεχεια σε ολους !

----------


## eleni1986

Καλημέρα Ιρένε μου! Μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες 4 κιλά? Φοβερή απώλεια, τι πρόγραμμα ακολουθείς? Πες μας λίγα πράγματα για σένα, ηλικία, αν έχεις κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες κλπ. Και εγώ σε αυτά τα κιλά ξεκίνησα, είχα πρώτο στόχο να πέσω κάτω από τα 100, το πόσο χάρηκα δεν το φαντάζεσαι.. Και τώρα σκοπεύω να αποκτήσω απόσταση ασφαλείας από τα 100. Ελπίζω να μην το ξαναδώ!

----------


## irenekf9

καλημερααα! ειμαι 27 χρονων με υψος 178. εχω κανει παρα πολλες προσπαθειες στη ζωη μου με διαιτολογους μονη μου με χημικες(ντουκαν) και πηγαινα απο το καλο στο καλυτερο χαχα. ειχα πολλα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια σχεδον καθημερινα. μεχρι που μια μερα κουραστηκα. και ειπα να αρχισω να τρωω πιο υγιεινα. τρωω τα παντα απλα εχω αντικαταστησει το αλευρι με ολικη αλεση. κρεας 1 στις 15 και τα 5 γευματα τα κανω μεχρι τις 7 μιση το βραδυ.(αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ με τα υπερφαγικα ) επισης πηγαινω 3 φορες την βδομαδα γιογκα και 2 για τρεξιμο. αχ ελενη κ εγω το 99 θελω να δω χαχα.ετσι κ αλλιως δεν εχω κ τεραστιες απαιτησεις στα 90 μια χαρα θα ειμαι. μπραβο σου που τα καταφερες και δεν θα τα ξαναδεις!!αυτο το 100 ενω θα επρεπε να μας ξυπναει πιο πολυ μας κοιμηζει δεν ξερω :spin: εσυ τι προγραμμα ακολουθουσες?

----------


## eleni1986

Εγώ είμαι 30 κ έχω ύψος 1.72, το 2008 είχα φτάσει στα 85 κιλά και ήμουν μια χαρά με την εικόνα μου, αυτός είναι ο στόχος μου και τώρα, αν όχι τα 85 έστω 88 με 90, ευχαριστημένη θα είμαι. Πέρσι πάλι με δίαιτα και πολύ ζούμπα είχα φτάσει τα 95, αλλά μετά ξέφυγα πάλι, και τον Ιούνιο με ταρακούνησε πολύ η μητέρα μου που μου είπε να πάω σε διαιτολόγο γιατί έχω αυξητική πορεία. Και πήγα και ήμουν στα 110,4, είχα να δω τέτοιο νούμερο από το σχολείο που είχα φτάσει στα 113 όταν το τελείωσα. Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν με διαιτολόγο που με βοήθησε πολύ, να μάθω ποιες είναι οι ενδεικτικές μερίδες και όχι αυτές στις οποίες είχα συνηθίσει εγώ. Στην αρχή ήταν σοκαριστικό, μετρούσα κλπ... αλλά τώρα τις βλέπω με το μάτι, και έχω κάπως συνηθίσει. Εγώ δεν είμαι του φαγητού, είμαι των γλυκών, αυτά με παχαίνουν. Έφτασα στα 103 με την διαιτολόγο, αλλά μετά ήρθε ο Αύγουστος, έφυγε αυτή έφυγα και εγώ για διακοπές, και συνέχισα μόνη μου, πάνω κάτω στα δικά της πρότυπα. Τρώω 5 γεύματα ανελλιπώς, εγώ δουλεύω ως αργά το απόγευμα οπότε το κυρίως μου είναι το βράδυ, δηλαδή γύρω στις 8 με 9 τρώω το τελευταίο γεύμα μου το οποίο είναι και το κυρίως μου. Και τελικά έχω απομυθοποιήσει αυτό που λένε για το βραδινό. Μια χαρά χάνεις και με το βραδινό φαγητό. Επίσης περπατάω πολύ και λόγω της δουλειάς μου, αλλά και το προσπαθώ να κάνω αποστάσεις με τα πόδια αντί να πάρω μέσα μεταφοράς.

----------


## irenekf9

ειδα πιο πανω την πορεια σου μπραβο ελενη!!k χιλια μπραβο που κρατησες το προγραμμα του διατροφολογου εγω δεν μπορεσα ποτε. οταν τελειωνα την διατροφη ξανααρχιζα τις παλιες μου συνηθειες. μαλλον δεν ημουν ετοιμη! θα φτασω κ εγω εκει καποτε :spin: φυσικα κ χανεις μια χαρα αφου παιρνεις λιγοτερες θερμιδες κ ας τις τρως το βραδυ. απλα εγω το βραδυ δεν ξερω ενιωθα οτι μπορω να φαω τα παντα . οταν ημουν κ φοιτητρια αλλαξα τελειως τις ωρες μου.και το βραδυ παντα πλακωνομουν στο φαι. με φοβαμαι το βραδυ για αυτο καλυτερα ετσι :spin: οσο για τα γλυκα που λες εμενα με εχει βοηθησει πολυ το μελι και πολλες συνταγες χωρις ζαχαρη που εχει στο ιντερνετ με αλευρι βρωμης κ τετοια. κ αμα θελω κ πολυ να φαω ενα γλυκο θα το φαω. αλλα ενα οχι ολο το ταψι :smilegrin:

----------


## eleni1986

Εγώ αυτό δεν μπορώ να κάνω, θέλω όλο το ταψί για κάποιον λόγο που δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω, αν είναι μόνο ένα προτιμώ να μην φάω καθόλου... Τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, ίσως αργότερα (αισιοδοξία) τα καταφέρω. Τρελαίνομαι για τα γλυκά.

----------


## irenekf9

καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι κ θα τα καταφερεις δεν καταφερες λιγα! και εγω πολυ μιλαω ενω ειναι νωρις ακομα ξερω αλλα κ εγω εχω αισιοδοξια. πρεπει να φυγω. θα τα λεμε! χαρηκα πολυ

----------


## eleni1986

Κ εγω χάρηκα πολυ φυσικα θα τα λεμε!! Εχουμε δρομο ακομα!!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Γεια σας παιδιά.
ιρένε, καλώς ήρθες. Κι εσύ ντουκάν, ε; Από τότε που τη σταμάτησα κάνω τα υπερφαγικά. Συμφωνώ για το βραδυνό, μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά.
Ελένη, δλδ τί μερίδες σού είπε να τρως; Ο τελευταίος διαιτολόγος που πήγα, μού είπε για το κρέας να το μετράω με την παλάμη (δική μου), το συνοδευτικό με γροθιά, τα μακαρόνια με το κεσεδάκι του γιαουρτιού.
Αχ παιδιά, με πήρε από κάτω. Τί έπαθα ρε γαμώτο, ΠΑΛΙ!Δεν λέω λεπτομέρειες. Σταμάτησα στις 4 και δεν ξαναέφαγα.
Το πρωί η ζυγαριά, 96,6. 
Νομίζω ότι κουράστηκα με τον άντρα μου, με το νοσοκομείο, με το σπίτι, με τα παιδιά και θέλω απλά να τεμπελιάζω και να τρώω.....

----------


## eleni1986

Αθηνα μου περασατε δυσκολη φαση μεχρι ο αντρας σου να αρχισει να αναρρωνει, ηρεμησε κ απο αυριο παμε στο προγραμμα μας.. μου εβαζε 90 γραμμαρια κρεας η κοτοπιυλο η ψαρι κ φλιτζανι γαλα οσπρια.. ελαχιστες ποσοτητες, κ τα αυξησα της το ειπα δλδ κ το πηγαμε 120 γραμμαρια κ 1,5 φλιτζανι. Πλεον δεν μετραω γιατι υπολογιζω περιπου ..

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο Ελένη! σε μια ευδομάδα - 1 κιλό!!
τα πάς πολύ καλα!!:bouncing:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ αιλουριτα μου! Δεν εφαγα πολυ καλα αυτην την εβδομαδα, αγχος, πιεση....

----------


## marulenia

Να σε προσέχεις Λενιώ! 

Καλό αγώνα καλή δύναμη  :Smile:  
φτου φτου φτου

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχα!!! Ευχαριστω μαρουλενια μου!!!!

----------


## irenekf9

γεια σου αθηνα! καλως σας βρηκα.ναι με την ντουκαν κ εγω ηρθα κ εδεσα!καλη αναρρωση και απο μενα! ελενη ποοοσο ζηλευω αυτο το 95  :Big Grin:  ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!! Bλεπω εσενα που αρχισαμε σχεδον στα ιδια και παιρνω κουραγιο.

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ ιρενε μου!! Κ εγω ζηλευα το κατω απο 100 αλλα πραγματικα το ποτε περασε ο καιρος ουτε που το καταλαβα, η πρωτη εβδομαδα ηταν πολη δυσκολη, αλλα δεν σκεφτομουν οτι κανω διαιτα κ στερουμαι, σκεφτομουν οτι αφου σεαυτα τα κιλα δεν μπορω , θα τρωω ισορροπημενα.. κ χανονται κ τα κιλα!!! Εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## irenekf9

οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο ελενη. πραγματικα μπραβο! καλα τα παω,σημερα ζυγίστηκα αν και δεν επρεπε χαχα κρυφοκοιταξα γιατι προχθες πηγαμε να φαμε εξω μεσημερι με κατι φιλους κ εφαγα. (καλα οταν λεμε εφαγα οχι σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο, αλλα εφαγα) ειχα πει θα πηγαινα για φαι αν επιανα τον πρωτο στοχο τα 105 αλλα δεν τα βολευε τα παιδια και το καναμε πιο νωρις. τελος παντων 105,600 ημουν σημερα! :spin: κανονικα ζυγίζομαι στις 15. με φοβομουν λιγο να σου πω την αληθεια μετα το φαι αλλα συνεχισα την επομενη κανονικα το προγραμμα μου.

----------


## eleni1986

Δεν πειράζει που έφαγες μια μέρα, και εγώ στις διακοπές μου έφαγα, και μια χαρά συνέχισα το πρόγραμμά μου! Μην ζυγιστείς ξανά ως τις 15, κάνε υπομονή!! Θα δεις όταν θα φύγουν τα επόμενα 5 κιλάκια μετά θα είσαι πιο δυνατή και πιο σίγουρη ακόμα για τον στόχο σου!! Να τηρείς τα μικρά και συχνά γεύματα γιατί έτσι ενεργοποιείται ο μεταβολισμός σου! Εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε και τώρα ακόμα και κάτι παραπάνω να φάω, δεν θα νιώσω τύψεις αλλά ούτε και θα παχύνω γιατί έχει συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός.

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Καλημέρα!!!
4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6
1/10/16 95,8.
8/10/16 94,9.
Ένα κιλό μείον, μετά από 2 εβδομάδες. Αυτή την εβδομάδα πήγα καλά, δεν ξέφυγα. Έτρωγα κανονικές ποσότητες και καθόλου το βράδυ. Α, και δεν έφαγα μακαρόνια. Όχι ότι είναι απαγορευμένα, αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν θα σταματήσω στο ένα πιάτο, οπότε θα τα αφήσω για όταν θα έχω χάσει κανα κιλάκι ακόμη.
Πήγα γυμναστήριο, 3 μέρες και χθες έκανα μόνο βάρη γιατί το αριστερό πόδι μου πονούσε, αφού τόσες μέρες έχω πεθάνει με τον άντρα μου και τα παιδιά. Έχουμε μεζονέτα και ανεβοκατέβηκα χθες, άπειρες φορές με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού. Μαγειρεύω για τον άντρα μου ξεχωριστά, έχω στο νου μου να παίρνει τα χάπια του στην ώρα τους..... Έχω τα ιδιαίτερα των παιδιών... παιδιά, έχω χάσει το μυαλό μου, χτυπάει το κουδούνι και δεν θυμάμαι ποιος θα έρθει. Αγγλικά, μαθηματικά, φιλόλογος;;
Τέλος πάντων, όλα καλά, δεν πρέπει να παραπονιέμαι. Ευτυχώς, ο άντρας μου πάει καλύτερα και σιγά σιγά μπαίνει σε ένα ρυθμό.
Ιρένε, θα το έχεις καταλάβει και από την Ντουκάν, ο μεταβολισμός χρειάζεται που και που τις παρασπονδίες του, αρκεί να ξαναμπαίνεις στο πρόγραμμα αμέσως. Κάποιες φορές, όταν κολλάω, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αν φάω παραπάνω (όχι πάρα πολύ) και συνεχίσω μετά, σε κανα δυο μέρες κατεβαίνει πάλι η ζυγαριά! Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν το συνιστώ, απλά λέω τί ισχύει για 'μένα!
Ελένη, 60 γρ μπιφτέκι έβαλε ο διαιτολόγος στον άντρα μου, που είναι εγχειρισμένος, σού έβαλε 90 γρ η διαιτολόγος;;; Εγώ χθες έφαγα δύο μπιφτέκια ζυγισμένα 180 γρ και σούπα με κολοκυθάκι και καρότο, από αυτή που έφτιαξα για τον άντρα μου. Ωχ, μωρέ, δεν θα σκάσουμε κιόλας.... Θα περπατήσω και θα έρθω στα ίσια μου.

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο Αθηνα!!! Αντε, αντιστροφα για τα 90 μετρας!!! Οι υποχρεωσεις αυτες ειναι κουραστικες αλλα ευχαριστες!! Ναι κ φαντασου ειχα παει στα 110 κιλα, σε εναν ανθρωπο 110 κιλων ο,τι κ να του βαλεις πιο προσεγμενα θα χασει, δηλαδη αν πηγαι α στα 70 κιλα θα μου εβαζε 10 γραμμαρια; ειχα χαλαστει τοτε της ειπα αν κ το τηρησα 2 εβδομαδες οτι δεν μπορω.. κ το ανεβασα στα 120 , τωρα τρωω περιπου τοσο ισωςλιγο πιο πολυ αλλα χανω..

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Ναι, ντρέπομαι όμως, που έφτασα στο σημείο να ιδρώνω για να φτάσω στα 90 κιλά.

----------


## eleni1986

Σε καταλαβαινω, αλλα εχεις κανει κ παιδακια κ σχεδον ολες οι γυναικες αποκτουν επιπλεον κιλα μετα.Εσυ ησουν κ λεπτη αν θυμαμαι καλα, εγω δεν ημουν ποτε.. οποτε ειναι μια εμπειρια που δεν εχω ζησει!!

----------


## ailouros

Να μην ντρέπεσε καθόλου Αθηνά μας!
ίσα ίσα θα πρέπει να είσαι περήφανη που παρά την τόσο γεμάτη καθημερινότητα, τις τόσες δουλείες καταφέρνεις και να προσέχεις τον εαφτό σου και να χάνεις και κιλα!
Απο εμένα μπράβο! 
Εδω βλέπεις άλλες γυναίκες μετα τον γάμο και τα παιδια και έχουν παρατήσει τελείως τον εαυτό τους :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## ailouros

ήρθε και η σειρά μου να γράψω χεχε!

λοιπον.. 

21/9 ειμουν 82,4
11/10 80,9

περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο αλλα και αυτά πάλι καλά ειναι!

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

BRAVA!!!!!!!

----------


## ailouros

γκέρλ λούκ ατ δις μπόντι, αι γουόρκ μιάουτ! χεχεχεχε

----------


## LastChanceGirl913

Καλησπέρα!! Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την πολύ καλή πορεία που έχουν! Ζήλεψα κι εγώ, κι αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω κι εγω να την γράφω!
~1/8 119,2
~10/10 109,9 
Ξεκίνησα με ντουκαν 1/8 αλλά εδω και μια βδομάδα σχεδόν την έχω αφήσει για να ξεκινήσω με διατροφολόγο απο βδομάδα.
Ελπίζω μόνο να μην ανέβω μέχρι να πάω και απο κει και έπειτα σε μια καθοδική πορεία! 
Καλή συνέχεια και δύναμη σε όλους μας!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

> _Originally posted by ailouros_
> 
> Εδω βλέπεις άλλες γυναίκες μετα τον γάμο και τα παιδια και έχουν παρατήσει τελείως τον εαυτό τουςuzzled:


Χμμμ.... μα, κι εγώ μία από αυτές είμαι αλλά ελπίζω να το αφήσω πίσω μου, αυτό.....
Παιδιά, είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη. Σήμερα, 93,5.
Δεν τρώω μετά το απόγευμα και πλένω τα δόντια μου νωρίς. Δεν ξέρω, νομίζω ότι βοηθάει.

----------


## eleni1986

Δεν είσαι, εσύ έχεις κάνει μια όμορφη οικογένεια, στηρίζεις τον άντρα σου, και πλέον ομορφαίνεις! Μπράβο Αθηνά μου!!

----------


## ClaireThan

Λοιπόν ας ξεκινήσω και εγω

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 

Νομίζω πως για το ξεκίνημα καλά τα πήγα  :Smile: 
Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν..

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Αχ, βρε Ελένη, πάντα έχεις ένα καλό λόγο για όλους! Είσαι πολύ καλή, ελπίζω όμως, να ἐχεις την ίδια θετική εικόνα και για τον εαυτό σου!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6
1/10/16 95,8.
8/10/16 94,9.
15/10/16 92,6.
Ναι, το ξέρω, είναι απίστευτο. -2,3 σε μία εβδομάδα!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Νομίζω ότι δεν θα με πιστεύετε στο τέλος!!
Αυτή την εβδομάδα, είναι η αλήθεια, ότι δεν ξεπέρασα τις 1200 θερμίδες καθημερινά και εννοείται, ότι μετά τις 6, δεν βάζω τίποτα στο στόμα μου. ΔΕΝ με κουράζει καθόλου, οφείλεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην παλινδρόμηση, δλδ βλέπω ένα κουλουράκι, μία σαλάτα, ένα γιαούρτι και λέω "αν το φάω δεν θα κοιμηθώ καλά". Βέβαια, καλό ύπνο κάνω, την ημέρα υποφέρω λιγάκι αλλά, σίγουρα, είμαι πολύ καλύτερα από ό,τι πριν.
Κάτι που δεν είχα προσέξει, από τα 94 κιλά είμαι πλέον, παχύσαρκη Α' Βαθμού! Εμ, θα το πάρω ως κάτι καλό......
Ελένη, που χάθηκες;;;;

----------


## eleni1986

Αθηνα μου καλημερα!!! Καλα, απιστευτη απωλεια!! Μπραβο σου!! Αλλα αφαγια τοσες ωρες δεν με βρισκει συμφωνη, πρεπει να τρως κατι ξηρο, δεν ξερω βεβαια πολλα απο παλινδρομηση, σγρ ειναι ασχημο μα μην κοιμασαι καλα αλλα να τρως κατι, ειναι πολλες ωρες. το πρωι που ξυπνας δεν εχεις ατονια? Κ εγω καλα πηγαινω, σημερα ειδα το 94,9.. το περιμενα μερες, οποτε μετραω αντιστροφα για τα 90!! Ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη, αν κ χανω αργα.. αλλα ειναι λογικο ειμαι στα -16 τωρα, αλλα εχω συνελθει.. κ ο αντρας μου εχει χαρει πολυ!!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by ClaireThan_
> Λοιπόν ας ξεκινήσω και εγω
> 
> 06/10/16 : 115,5
> 13/10/16 : 114.5 
> 
> Νομίζω πως για το ξεκίνημα καλά τα πήγα 
> Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν..


Κλαιρη μου καλημερα!! Δουλευω πολλες ωρες κ τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου!! Ενα κιλο ειναι πολυ καλη απωλεια!! Το προγραμμα σε δυσκολεψε; συνεχιζεις το ιδιο?

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Ελένη, μπράβο, πας πολύ καλά! Ο άντρας σου είναι αδύνατος;
Για την αφαγία, αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά, πριν τον ύπνο. Το πρωί, μόλις σηκωθώ στις 6.30-6.40 παίρνω το χάπι του θυρεοειδούς αμέσως και μετά από 30' τρώω οπωσδήποτε πρωινό. Κορν φλέικς με γάλα, φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα (έφτιαξε η πεθερά μου) και μετά, με τον καφέ στη δουλειά κατά τις 8.00, οπωσδήποτε φρυγανιές ή ψωμί σικάλεως με τυρί και γαλοπούλα, το ίδιο κατά τις 10.30-11.00. Δλδ, 350 με 400 θερμίδες το πρωί. Δεν μπορώ αν δεν φάω το πρωί.

----------


## ClaireThan

Γειά σου Ελένη μου  :Smile: 
ένα έχω να πω,τα πας τέλεια και μπράβο σου για την προσπάθεια,λίγο ακόμη και θα τα δεις τα 90..μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο  :Big Grin: 

Δεν με δυσκόλεψε ιδιαίτερα,έχει φαγητό αρκετό,απλά το μόνο ότι πρέπει να μου μαγειρεύω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και επίσης είμαι τώρα στην εβδομάδα που περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω και έχω λυσσάξει για γλυκό,χθες το βράδυ δεν άντεξα και έφαγα ένα muffin που είχα φτιάξει..αλλά οκ,αυτό ήταν,τουλάχιστον μου έφυγε ο νταλκάς που λένε  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Την επόμενη Πέμπτη θα πάω πάλι για ζύγισμα και το νέο πρόγραμμα και μετά κάθε 15 μέρες...πιστεύω πως αυτή τη φορά θα πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαιρη μου αφου περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις, το βαρος αυτο δεν ειναι πραγματικο, σε μια εβδομαδα θα δεις το αποτελεσμα. Καλα εκανες κ το εφαγες, αρκει να σταματαμε στο ενα. Εγω πλεον μαγειρευω το ιδιο φαγητο για μενα κ τον αντρα μου, απλα τρωω λιγοτερο απο οσο θα ετρωγα αν ειχα φτιαξει κατι μονο για μενα.
Αθηνα μου ναι ο αντρας μου ειναι πολυ αδυνατος, φαντασου δεν ειναι καν του φαγητου. Αυτο ειναι καλο γιατι αν ηταν κ αυτος του φαγητου πιστευω θα ημουν πολυ πιο πανω..

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο κορίτσια!!!!!! Τα πατε τελεια. Εγω χανω μονο μυς και υγρα  :Frown:

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Αθηνά.1971._
> Ελένη, μπράβο, πας πολύ καλά! Ο άντρας σου είναι αδύνατος;
> Για την αφαγία, αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά, πριν τον ύπνο. Το πρωί, μόλις σηκωθώ στις 6.30-6.40 παίρνω το χάπι του θυρεοειδούς αμέσως και μετά από 30' τρώω οπωσδήποτε πρωινό. Κορν φλέικς με γάλα, φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα (έφτιαξε η πεθερά μου) και μετά, με τον καφέ στη δουλειά κατά τις 8.00, οπωσδήποτε φρυγανιές ή ψωμί σικάλεως με τυρί και γαλοπούλα, το ίδιο κατά τις 10.30-11.00. Δλδ, 350 με 400 θερμίδες το πρωί. Δεν μπορώ αν δεν φάω το πρωί.



Αθηνά μου το πρωινό είναι το καλύτερο που κάνουμε όταν τρώμε! Τα πας εξαιρετικά σε λίγο θα είσαι κάτω από τα 90, ειδικά αν συνεχίσεις την γυμναστική... Ο άντρας μου είναι πολύ αδύνατος και δεν είναι και καθόλου του φαγητού. Αυτό είναι καλά γιατί αν ήταν κ αυτός του φαγητού και με παρέσερνε θα ήταν πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα!

----------


## irenekf9

εμενα ο δικος μου που ολη μερα τρωει οτι πιο παχυντικο υπαρχει και δεν φτανει μονο αυτο καθε μερα μου λεει φαε κ λιγο αντε μια μπουκια :smilegrin: χαχαχα και ειναι και συλφιδα?? ποσα να αντεξω πια ποσα :spin: καλησπερα!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλησπερα!! Χαχαχα!! Εμενα δεν τρωει καν.. δεν του αρεσει τπτ παχυντικο!! Με βοηθαει αυτο γιατι δεν εχω πολλα στο σπιτι..

----------


## irenekf9

ναι εχεις δικιο καλα θα ηταν να μην ετρωγε αλλα απο την αλλη συνειδητοποιω καθε μερα ποσο δυνατη ειμαι τελικα και ειμαι πιο προσηλωμενη στο στοχο μου. :spin: ετσι κ αλλιως μια ζωη δεν θα ειμαι κλεισμενη καπου χωρις να μυριζω τιποτα :tumble:

----------


## eleni1986

Πραγματι δεν ειναι λυση να μην τα βλεπεις, λυση ειναι να τρως οταν θελεις να φας κατι κ να σταματας στο λιγο η σε αυτο που πραγματικα εχεις αναγκη!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Γεια σας παιδιά. Αυτοματιάστηκα χθες. Έφαγα κατά τις 4, το δεύτερο πιάτο με ρύζι και λεμονάτο κοτόπουλο (εντάξει, χωρίς πολλές θερμίδες γιατί μού απαγορεύει ο μεγάλος γιος μου το λάδι) και μετά, άρχισα τις δουλειές, πλυν΄τηρια πάνω-κάτω ταράτσα, τακτοποίηση τα δωμάτια, έκανα και διάδρομο 45' και τέλος, σιδέρωμα!!!
Ε, πόσο να αντέξει ο άνθρωπος;;;Κατά τις 10 παρά, με πιάνει ένας πόνος στο άδειο μου στομάχι, σταματά το σίδερο, κάθομαι στο τράπέζι και έφαγα φρυγανιές με μοτζαρέλα και δύο μπωλ με κορν φλέικς. Εντάξει, δεν το μετανιώνω εννοείται, γιατί όταν το στομάχι δένεται κόμπος, δεν μπορείς να το αγνοήσεις! Σὐνολο θερμίδων ημέρας, 1845!!!!
Σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε παραπάνω βέβαια, αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Παιδιά, καλύτερα να μην τρώει ο άντρας σας. Εγώ τόσα χρόνια, τον βλέπω να ανοίγει το ψυγείο, τα ντουλάπια, να ψάχνεται, να βγάζει τηγάνια, κατσαρόλια, να μαγειρεύει ό,τι ώρα θέλει, ό,τι του κα΄νει όρεξη και μού έσπαγε τα νεύρα!!!! Δεν φαντάζεστε.... Τυχερές είστε, μην το συζητάτε καθόλου!
Τώρα, με την εγχείριση, ησύχασα λίγο. Αν και η λαιμαργία του είναι μεγάλη. Τον είδα να τρώει μπισκότο ο αθεόφοβος. Του είπε ο γιατρός ότι στον μήνα, πρέπει να έχει χάσει 19 κιλά!!!!!! Ε καλά, ίσως να είναι υπερβολικός κι αυτός, αλλά δεν περπατάει καθόλου, κάθεται σε μία καρέκλα όλη μέρα, και νομίζω ότι, μάλλον, πρέπει να έχει πάθει κάτι σαν κατάθλιψη. Του μιλάω, τον ταρακουνάω, αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο, γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη να τσακωνόμαστε στο ΄τελος.
Αυτά..... 
Καλημέρες.... Ή καλησπέρες;;

----------


## irenekf9

καλημερες οχι καλησπερες. εγω πριν λιγο εφαγα πρωινο :tumble: λοιπον σημερα συμπληρωσα μηνα και ζυγιστικα. 
17/09/16 111
01/10/16 106,900
16/10/16 102,400 :spin:

πολλα εχασα μου φαινεται για ενα μηνα τι να πω δεν ξερω. Αθηνα ολα θα φτιαξουν και θα παρουν το δρομο τους σιγα σιγα.υπομονη κ επιμονη. :smirk:

----------


## eleni1986

Ειναι πραγματι πολλα αυτα που εχασες!!! Καθολου δεν ετρωγες??

----------


## irenekf9

ολη μερα τρωω ελενη.απλα εκοψα τα λιπαρα τα γαλακτοκομικα πολυ σπανια και το κρεας. και ολα τα τρωω ολικης αλεσης. μακαρονια ψωμι ολα.κατα τα αλλα αυτα εφαγα χθες ενδεικτικα.
πρωι τηγανιτα με βρωμη μπανανα κ ασπραδι με 2κγ μελι φραουλες κ μουρα κ 8 αμυγδαλα
το σνακ το πρωι αν τρωω αυτο δεν το τρωω γιατι ειμαι σκασμενη!
πριν το φαι τσαι. 
μεσημεριανο ενα πιατο ριζοτο με λαχανικα. τυρι, σαλατα.(δεν μετραω ρυζι,το βαζω σε μικρο πιατο αλλα ειναι πολυ παραπανω απο την μια κουπα που λενε να μετρας)
σνακ απογευμα ενα αχλαδι ενα μαφιν που εφτιαξα με ολικηαλεση χωρις ζαχαρη και καφε
βραδινο 1 τορτιγια με τονο καλαμποκι αβοκαντο κ ενα αυγο βραστο 
το βραδινο το τρωω μεχρι τις 7μιση μετα μεχρι να κοιμηθω ενα τσαι.

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο irene!!!!!!! Φανταστικη απωλεια!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Ιρένε, WOW!!! Μπράβο.
Η βρώμη σου 'μεινε από την ντουκάν, έτσι; ΄Κι εγώ, το πρωί όταν είμαι στο σπίτι, τρώω πόριτζ με νιφάδες ή πίτουρο, ό,τι υπάρχει.
Μου αρέσει πολύ η διατροφή σου, αν και βλέπω μαγείρεμα..... 
Μάφιν χωρίς ζάχαρη, τί εννοείς;;;Έβαλες υποκατάστατο; Το είδα και μου ῤθε στο μυαλό το κέικ στιγμής, ξέρεις ποιο. Στην κούπα. Στο πανκέικ λιώνεις την μπανάνα; Αχ, μου 'δωσες ιδέες για το πρωινό, είναι το αγαπημένο μου γεύμα.

----------


## eleni1986

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδική, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλά αυτά που τρως.. Τότε μπράβο, ο μεταβολισμός σου προφανώς δουλεύει τέλεια. Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο!! Άντε και σε λίγο αλλάζεις δεκάδα και μπαίνεις σε 2ψήφιο!! Και χαίρομαι που σταμάτησες την ντουκάν..

----------


## irenekf9

ευχαριστω κοριτσια! απο ολους εδω μεσα παιρνω δυναμη :tumble: καλα νταξει στον επομενο μηνα θα πεσω σιγουρα στο ρυθμο αλλα νομιζω δε με απασχολει. να εχω μια υγιη σχεση με το φαγητο θελω μονο. τιποτα αλλο.
αθηνα η βρωμη ουτε καν δεν μου μεινε απ τη ντουκαν. απ τη ντουκαν το μονο που μου μεινε ηταν 30 κιλακια δωρο χαχα κ να σου πω την αληθεια σκετη δε μαρεσει κιολας. απλα με χορταινει πολυ. μαγειρευω τωρα κ ψαχνομαι γενικα με συνταγες και τετοια γιατι ειμαι ανεργη αν βρω δουλεια παλι δεν ξερω αλλα καπως θα το κανω.
το μαφιν οχι καθολου υποκαταστατο αλευρι βρωμης αλευρι ολικης ενα αυγο φραουλες κ μουρα. βγαινουν σε μικρες φορμες 6 και 2 σε πιο μεγαλες
στο πανκεικ λιωνω μια μπανανα 3 κσ αλευρι βρωμης 1κγ λιναροσπορο κ 2 ασπραδια κ 1κγ μπεικν τα ανακατευω τα πεταω σε αντικολλητικο και ομορφια!

----------


## MissButterfly

Να'μαι ξανα, αρχιζω (ελπιζω) αυτη τη φορα. Εφτασα παλι...118. Οχι οτι ειχα χασει και τα πολλα κιλα ουτε καν προσεχα.
Αλλα καιρος ειναι πια. Νισαφι πια χαχαχαχ
16/10/2016 118.0 κιλα... και το τρομερο ειναι τοι δεν σοκαρομαι.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Αθηνά.1971._
> Γεια σας παιδιά. Αυτοματιάστηκα χθες. Έφαγα κατά τις 4, το δεύτερο πιάτο με ρύζι και λεμονάτο κοτόπουλο (εντάξει, χωρίς πολλές θερμίδες γιατί μού απαγορεύει ο μεγάλος γιος μου το λάδι) και μετά, άρχισα τις δουλειές, πλυν΄τηρια πάνω-κάτω ταράτσα, τακτοποίηση τα δωμάτια, έκανα και διάδρομο 45' και τέλος, σιδέρωμα!!!
> Ε, πόσο να αντέξει ο άνθρωπος;;;Κατά τις 10 παρά, με πιάνει ένας πόνος στο άδειο μου στομάχι, σταματά το σίδερο, κάθομαι στο τράπέζι και έφαγα φρυγανιές με μοτζαρέλα και δύο μπωλ με κορν φλέικς. Εντάξει, δεν το μετανιώνω εννοείται, γιατί όταν το στομάχι δένεται κόμπος, δεν μπορείς να το αγνοήσεις! Σὐνολο θερμίδων ημέρας, 1845!!!!
> Σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε παραπάνω βέβαια, αλλά δεν πειράζει.
> Παιδιά, καλύτερα να μην τρώει ο άντρας σας. Εγώ τόσα χρόνια, τον βλέπω να ανοίγει το ψυγείο, τα ντουλάπια, να ψάχνεται, να βγάζει τηγάνια, κατσαρόλια, να μαγειρεύει ό,τι ώρα θέλει, ό,τι του κα΄νει όρεξη και μού έσπαγε τα νεύρα!!!! Δεν φαντάζεστε.... Τυχερές είστε, μην το συζητάτε καθόλου!
> Τώρα, με την εγχείριση, ησύχασα λίγο. Αν και η λαιμαργία του είναι μεγάλη. Τον είδα να τρώει μπισκότο ο αθεόφοβος. Του είπε ο γιατρός ότι στον μήνα, πρέπει να έχει χάσει 19 κιλά!!!!!! Ε καλά, ίσως να είναι υπερβολικός κι αυτός, αλλά δεν περπατάει καθόλου, κάθεται σε μία καρέκλα όλη μέρα, και νομίζω ότι, μάλλον, πρέπει να έχει πάθει κάτι σαν κατάθλιψη. Του μιλάω, τον ταρακουνάω, αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο, γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη να τσακωνόμαστε στο ΄τελος.
> Αυτά..... 
> Καλημέρες.... Ή καλησπέρες;;


Αθηνά μου δεν πειράζει που έφαγες λίγο παραπάνω, τόσα κιλά έχεις χάσει και γυμνάζεσαι κιόλας!! Πάμε παρακάτω λοιπόν!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

1η εβδομάδα : 20/10/2016 --> 96,5

----------


## ClaireThan

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα  :Smile: 

Για πάμε :
06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9

Σε καθοδική πορεία,επιτέλους μετά από ποοοοολύυυυυ καιρό  :Big Grin: 
Τώρα την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα ζυγιστώ σπίτι και θα ενημερώσω τηλεφωνικά την διατροφολόγο και ραντεβού στις 3/11...νομίζω ότι αυτή τη φορά είμαι σε καλό δρόμο και σε σωστό άνθρωπο!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

> _Originally posted by Αθηνά.1971._
> 4/9/16 101.
> 11/9/16 99,2.
> 17/9/16 97,1.
> 24/9/16 95,6
> 1/10/16 95,8.
> 8/10/16 94,9.
> 15/10/16 92,6.
> Ναι, το ξέρω, είναι απίστευτο. -2,3 σε μία εβδομάδα!!!! Νομίζω ότι δεν θα με πιστεύετε στο τέλος!!


Και, όντως, ήταν too good to be true. Να, λοιπόν, τα χαϊρια μου.
4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6
1/10/16 95,8.
8/10/16 94,9.
15/10/16 92,6.
22/10/16 94,8.
Αδιαθέτησα χθες το βράδυ στις 25 μέρες. Έτσι εξηγείται η μανία να τρώω από την περασμένη Κυριακή, μέρα παρά μέρα. Εντάξει, μπορεί να είναι δικαιολογίες. Δεν πήγα γυμναστήριο, γιατί πλέον, το πρόγραμμά μας, έχει γίνει πιο δύσκολο. Θα τη βρω την άκρη, όμως. 
Είμαι από υπηρεσία, πονάω και νυστάζω. Χθες περπάτησα μιάμιση ώρα και είχα πονοκέφαλο και αναγούλα. 
Ελπίζω να είστε καλύτερα από 'μένα. Καλημέρα.

----------


## eleni1986

Καλά δεν έγινε κάτι, έχεις κατακράτηση.. Θα περάσει η περίοδος και θα συνεχίσεις! Εγώ αν και συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμά μου είμαι στα ίδια με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, στα 94,7.. Σκέφτομαι να συνεχίσω για κανένα μήνα, και αν τυχόν δεν πέσω 2 κιλάκια, θα επισκεφτώ κάποιον διαιτολόγο μήπως ξεκολλήσω.. Αλλά δεν πανικοβάλλομαι, αφού έφτασα ως εδώ, πάλι καλά! Ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να πέφτουν τα κιλά, ακόμα και πολύ αργά!!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

1η εβδομαδα : 27/10/2016 --> 94

----------


## MissButterfly

27/10...119. Αρχιζω δε παει αλλο  :Frown:

----------


## ClaireThan

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6

Μια χαρά,βέβαια μπισκοτάκια κτλ "...άκια" ούτε με το κυάλι,αυτή τη φορά όμως νοιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Μπράβο Κλαίρη μου!! Όχι απλά καλή απώλεια, εξαιρετική!! Χαίρομαι πολύ!!

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by MissButterfly_
> 27/10...119. Αρχιζω δε παει αλλο


Πεταλουδίτσα μου ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολος αγώνας, αλλά μην πανικοβάλλεσαι, δεν βοηθάει. Ηρέμησε, και μην σκέφτεσαι ούτε τα κιλά ούτε τις δίαιτες, να τρως πιο νορμάλ, και σκέψου ότι σε έναν μήνα θα έχεις χάσει σίγουρα 6 κιλάκια.. 
Όλα διορθώνονται..

----------


## eleni1986

Και εξακολουθώ να είμαι κολλημένα στα 94,7... Θα προσπαθήσω να αυξήσω την αθλητική δραστηριότητα, είναι δυνατόν να κολλάω τόσο στα 16 κιλα? Δηλαδή... δεν είναι και τόσα πολλά, άλλοι έχουν χάσει 30 κιλά.. Έχω κολλήσει εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες, θα αφήσω ακόμα 2 και αν δεν, θα ξεκινήσω πάλι διαιτολόγο.. Το πρόγραμμα το τηρώ, δεν έχω κάνει καμία ατασθαλία και με πικραίνει λίγο αυτό. Αλλά όχι τόσο ώστε να με κάνει να σταματήσω. Νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, και τουλάχιστον τώρα, νιώθω ότι δεν σκέφτομαι μόνο το φαγητό.

----------


## ClaireThan

Ελένη μου μην το βάζεις κάτω αυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν πάντα,απλά εκεί είναι που οι περισσότεροι την πατάμε,στενοχωριόμαστε και μπορείς να φανταστείς τη συνέχεια (been there done that)
ένας καλός μου φίλος που ασχολείται πολύ με γυμναστική και διατροφές κτλ,μου είχε πει ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή αυξάνουμε λίγο τις θερμίδες...βασικά κοίταξε στο google για το φαινόμενο plateau,δεν είναι κάτι αλλά θέλει επιμονή..
Δεν σε φοβάμαι,τα έχεις πάρει περίφημα  :Big Grin:

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαίρη μου ευχαριστώ, και εδώ που έφτασα πάλι καλά να λέμε! Αλλά ακόμα 7 κιλάκια θα τα ήθελα. Να έχω και ένα περιθώριο αν φάω κάποια στιγμή.. Και εμένα ένας φίλος μου αυτό μου είπε, να αυξήσω λίγο τις θερμίδες, αλλά δεν θέλω να δω ούτε 100 γραμμάρια πάνω, φοβάμαι μήπως απογοητευτώ και ξαναξεκινήσω τις βλακείες. Τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω, ότι το τηρώ και είμαι ήσυχη με τον εαυτό μου.
Για να δούμε... Ελπίζω αυτήν την εβδομάδα να είμαι καλύτερα, έστω μισό κιλάκι!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7
29/10: 94,3 (όχι ότι είναι και το ιδανικό αλλά επιτέλους μετά από 2 εβδομάδες ξεκόλλησα λίγο... ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί τώρα η πτωτική πορεία... θέλω να δω το 93 μπροστά.. ήλπιζα σήμερα αλλά δεν πειράζει, καλά να είμαστε και θα το δούμε μια μέρα και αυτό!!!)

----------


## maria030

Ελένη τουλάχιστον ξεκόλλησες... Κάποιες φορές συμβαίνει να κολλάς για κάποιο καιρό ..
Ίσως τώρα ξαναπάρεις φορά ....μπορεί την άλλη εβδομάδα να δεις και το 92 .. Το εύχομαι !!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρια μου ευχαριστω!!! μακαρι!!!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Καλημέρα.
4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6
1/10/16 95,8.
8/10/16 94,9.
15/10/16 92,6.
22/10/16 94,8.
29/10/16 94,4.
Χάλια τα πάω, όμως δίνω το παρόν. Πήγα γυμναστήριο 2 φορές αυτή την εβδομάδα. Κάθε μέρα λέω, τέλος δεν θα φάω και... ξέρετε τη συνέχεια. Έχω απογοητευθεί, δεν ξέρω γιατί. 
Μία "φίλη" σε μία γιορτή, την Παρασκευή, με κορόιδεψε γιατί είπα ότι δεν τρώω κρέμα γάλακτος και μου είπε "ναι, το βλέπω"... εχμμ δεν βοήθησε και τόσο..... Δεν της είπα τίποτα, απλά της τόνισα ότι τρώω πολύ σε ποσότητα, όχι ότι τρώω ό,τι να 'ναι, αλλά το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ότι έπρεπε να την προσβάλω κι εγώ. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε γιατί έκανε εξετάσεις και της βρήκαν χοληστερίνες, τριγλυκερίδια στο Θεό και ενώ, ξέρω από άλλη κοπέλα ότι είχε φάει μισό ταψί πορτοκαλόπιτα την προηγούμενη μέρα και προσούτα και τυριά και, και... (είναι πάρα πολύ αδύνατη αλλά έχει απαίσιο σώμα) αυτή έλεγε ότι έφαγε κοτόπουλο με πατάτες....
Αφήστε τα, είναι γελοίο μόνο που το βλέπω γραμμένο.... αχ, έπρεπε να της απαντήσω, αλλά μαρμάρωσα, δεν το περίμενα. 
Και, χθες, ενώ άκουγα τα λόγια της στο μυαλό μου όλη μέρα, έφαγα μακαρόνια 2 πιατάρες, κυδώνι γλυκό και κάτι σνακ δημητριακών τα "κανελάκια", τα τσάκισα. Μισό σακουλάκι έφαγα. Σκ...... είμαι λούζερ τελικά.
Ελένη, αυτό με τις παραπάνω θερμίδες το εφαρμόζω και στον εαυτό μου και ξεκολάω, κάνει δουλειά. Είναι, βέβαια, επικίνδυνο, γιατί μπορεί να πάρεις θάρρος και να πεις, έλα μωρέ, για λίγο θα φάω και θα συνεχίσω..... καλή ώρα..... Καλά, άστο καλύτερα, καλά κάνεις και δεν τρως.
Κλαιρ και μπατερφλάι, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## irenekf9

καλημερα!!!! ελενη μη το σκεφτεσαι το κολλημα θα ξεκολλησεις. μεινε εσυ πιστη στο προγραμμα σου κ στο τελος θα σε ανταμειψει.. τα χεις παει τοσο καλα!!!!!!!!μην τα παρατας κ μη στεναχωριεσαι κ ασε τη ζυγαρια,ξεχασε την για λιγο καιρο. κ οταν ξαναανεβεις να δεις ποσο θα χεις πεσει. στον καθρευτη κοιτα το σωμα σου πως εχει αλλάξει,στα ρουχα σου τα παλια κ παρε κουραγιο γιατι δινεις κ σε μας κουραγιο! :yes: 
αθηνα μια χαρα τα πας και δεν θελω ηττοπαθειες! εχεις χασει ηδη ποσα κιλα δεν χαλασε κ ο κοσμος που εφαγες μια δυο τρεις οσες τελος παντων μερες. για παμε σιγα σιγα να οργανονωμαστε κ να συνεχιζουμε δυνατα! οσο για την αλλη εσενα σου χαλασε την διαθεση κ το σκεφτοσουν μετα κ εφαγες κιολας. γιατι??οοοχι δεν θα της κανουμε τη χαρη. παρατα την κ κοιτα τον εαυτο σου.
miss Butterfly καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι!

----------


## eleni1986

Ιρένε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα όμορφα λόγια σου, έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω, ότι θα ξεκολλήσω!! Εσύ πως τα πας? 
Αθηνά, πραγματικά εμένα δεν με νευριάζει αυτή που σου είπε αυτές τις βλακείες αλλά εσύ που ακόμα ασχολείσαι και το σκέφτεσαι και το συζητάς... Σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό το άτομο? Ένας άνθρωπος που κάνει τέτοια σχόλια (και ενώ δεν βρίσκεται στο σχολείο, γιατί στο σχολείο τα παιδιά κάνουν τέτοια εξυπνακίστικα σχόλια), είναι άτομο που δεν έχει τρόπους, που δεν σκέφτεται τι λέει, ή σκέφτεται τι λέει αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει να θίξει τον άλλον. Σταμάτα να βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες, δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες και το ξέρουμε όλες αυτό. Δεν τα πας καθόλου χάλια, κάθε άλλο, ξεκίνησες στα 101 και τώρα είσαι στα 94. Συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες αδιαφορώντας για τους άλλους. Κανενός η γνώμη δεν σου χρειάζεται. Αύριο είναι Δευτέρα, μέρα για νέο και πιο δυναμικό ξεκίνημα!!
Ο άντρας σου πως είναι?

----------


## irenekf9

να μην το πιστευεις ελενη να εισαι σιγουρη υπομονη κ επιμονη χρειαζεται! καλα τα παω θελω να πιστευω. νταξει εχω κ εγω τα κατω μου καμια φορα μπαινω στο τρυπακι να σκεφτομαι ποσα εχω να χασω κ πελαγωνω αλλα στο επομενο λεπτο δεν με ενδιαφερει. σκεφτομαι οτι το κανω για μενα. χωρις να με ενδιαφερει πλεον τιποτα απο οσα λενε οι γυρω μου ουτε ποσο με χουν πληγωσει. μονο για μενα. κ μην νομιζεις κ εγω στα 89 θελω να φτασω να σταθεροποιηθω. δεν με θυμαμαι κ ποτε πιο αδυνατη χαχα. αυριο κλεινω 15 μερες κ ζυγιζομαι οποτε αυριο θα γραψω κιλα.

----------


## eleni1986

Το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που κάνεις, για να δεις και την διαφορά! Κ εγώ στα 85 με 88 θέλω να φτάσω, εκεί ήμουν στο παρελθόν και μια χαρά ένιωθα, θα τα καταφέρουμε ! Το θέμα είναι να συντηρήσουμε τα κιλά αυτά!! Το πιο δύσκολο..

----------


## maria030

Λοιπόν θα το πω για να το ακούσω και εγω !!!
Μην αφήνετε τους άλλους να σας επηρεάζουν με όλα σας λένε !!! Που να μπορούσατε να ακούσατε και όσα σκέφτονται για σας !!! Απλώς γράψτε τους !!! Συνηθίζουν όλοι να κρίνουν να ειρωνεύονται και δεν κοιτανε τα δικά τους προβλήματα γιατί βολεύονται και ευχαριστιούνται στιγμιαία με το να προσβάλλουν τους άλλους!! Και ? Τους κάνει καλύτερους ? Κενοι ειναι εντελώς !!!
Αθηνα άφησες να σε επηρεάζει το γεγονός ... Οκ δες το σαν εξάσκηση για την επόμενη φορά που κάποιος κάτι θα πει και μην επιτρέψεις στους εαυτό σου να κυλήσει για ανόητους ανθρώπους !!!

Επίσης κορίτσια εσείς ειδικά που έχετε κάνει τόσο μεγάλη προσπάθεια ξεκινώντας απο αρκετά κιλά μην το βάζετε καθώς!! Θυμηθείτε πως ξεκινήσατε που φτάσατε, τον αγώνα σας και το που θέλετε να φτάσετε... Αυτο είναι ένα στοίχημα, ένας στόχος με και για τον εαυτό σας και όχι για τους άλλους ... Αγαπηστε τον εαυτό σας τώρα ναι τώρα με παραπάνω κιλά !!! Και λιγότερα να ήσασταν αν πάψε να τον νοιάζεστε κάνει τη διαφορά ... 
Ναι θα μου πεις το ίδιο ειναι να είσαι 60 κιλά και το ίδιο 100? Οχι δεν ειναι το ίδιο .. Αλλα εχω δει πολλές στα 100 που εχουν τέτοια αυτοπεποίθηση και ωραιοπάθεια που μπροστά τους οι αδύνατες κανονικές ειναι ενα τίποτα ..
Πιστέψτε με η ψυχολογία μας , ο αυτοσεβασμός και η αγάπη για τον εαυτό μας χωρις να φτάνουμε στα άκρα ειναι το Α και το Ω γενικά στη ζωή μας και όχι μόνο στο χάσιμο κιλών!!
Δεν θέλω ηττοπάθειες άντε να ανέβει η ομάδα!!!

----------


## irenekf9

μπραβο Μαρία τα ειπες ακριβως οπως πρεπει κ οπως ειναι!!!!!!!! συμφωνω απολυτα!!
καλημερα και στην παρεα. σημερα μερα ζυγισματος!!!!!!!!!δεν το πιστευααααα :spin: λοιπον
17/9/16 111
01/10/16 106,900
16/10/16 102,400
31/10/16 98,800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

κατεβηκα διψηφιο δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ιρένε μου μπράβο!! Και όχι μόνο κατέβηκες 2 ψήφιο αλλά απομακρύνθηκες αισθητά... Και εις άλλα!

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Μπράβο Ιρένε! -13 κιλά σε 1,5 μήνα!!!!! Τέλειο!!!
Ελένη, έχεις δίκιο, μία δικαιολογία έψαχνα. Κι εγώ με τον εαυτό μου τα έβαλα, που το σκεφτόμουν και στενοχωριόμουν, αλλά έτσι είμαι, δεν άλλαξα τόσα χρόνια. Μου παίρνει μία μέρα να το σκέφτομαι, να το επεξεργάζομαι και τέλος, να διαγράφω την υποτιθέμενη φίλη. 
Ὀπως το είπατε Μαρία και Ιρένε, ένας κενός άνθρωπος, χωρίς τρόπους. Κρατούσα πισινή αλλά τώρα που έδειξε τί είναι, δεν θα την αφήσω έτσι!
Ελένη, ο άντρας μου τώρα, είναι καλά. Του ανεβαίνει το ουρικό οξύ και πονάει το πόδι του, ενώ μέχρι τώρα, ποτέ δεν τον πόνεσε τόσο πολύ. Δεν ξέρει σε τί οφείλεται, εγώ πάντως νομίζω ότι είναι επειδή δεν πίνει νερό και τρώει πρωτεϊνες. Γενικά, πειθαρχημένο δεν τον λες, τρώει πολύ λίγο, στο πιατάκι του καφέ, απ'όλα (όταν λέω από όλα, εννοώ και πίτσα) και δεν κινείται σχεδόν καθόλου. Όταν τρώει κρέας ψητό πονάει πολύ γιατί του κάθεται στον οισοφάγο και δεν μπορεί να χωνέψει. Πονάει πολύ με το νερό.
Όλη μέρα είναι με το αυτοκίνητο, δρομολόγια με τα παιδιά στο σχολείο, δουλειές και δεν προλαβαίνει να ασκηθεί, λέει..... Έχει χάσει περίπου 15 κιλά και έχει περάσει ένας μήνας και 5 ημέρες από το χειρουργείο.
Αυτά. Άντε, σήμερα ένας συνάδελφος που είχε πάνω από μήνα να με δει, μού είπε ότι έχω χάσει βάρος..... χε, χε....

----------


## MissButterfly

Οπως τα λες Ελενη μου και μπραβο για το ξεκολλημα, ολα θα γινουν!

Βρε Αθηνα καλα εκανες και δεν της ειπες τιποτα, κι εγω δεν ειμαι ο τυπος που θα χτυπησω κατι κι ας με πονεσει ο αλλος. Δεν παει το μυαλο μου εκεινη την ωρα κι ας σκεφτω μετα 100 να πω. Δεν μου παει απλα. Δεν ειμαστε τετοιοι ανθρωποι. Ασε τους αλλους να ζουν με το βιτριολι τους και την κινιλα τους. Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις και οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου ειναι να θωρακιστεις,
εισαι ευαισθητη και επιρρεπης στα σχολια αλλων, και τελικα...τι κερδιζεις? (τα ιδια σκ.... ειμαστε,τ α λεω να τα ακουω κι εγω).

----------


## irenekf9

ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσιαα!!!!!!! :spin: ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη σημερα!!! αντε λιγα εμειναν καμια δεκαρια ακομα χαχα
εγω πιστευω οτι το να εισαι ευαισθητη ειναι προτερημα οχι μειονεκτημα.δεν θα χασουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας για τους αλλους. κ πληγωνομαστε γιατι μας πληγωνει περισσοτερο ο εαυτος μας. αν τα χεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου κανεις κ τιποτα δεν θα σε αγγιζει. οποτε ας ξεκινησουμε πρωτα να αγαπαμε εμας! κ οι αλλοι να πανε να @#@3##. με το συμπαθειο κιολας

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by irenekf9_
> ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσιαα!!!!!!! :spin: ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη σημερα!!! αντε λιγα εμειναν καμια δεκαρια ακομα χαχα
> εγω πιστευω οτι το να εισαι ευαισθητη ειναι προτερημα οχι μειονεκτημα.δεν θα χασουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας για τους αλλους. κ πληγωνομαστε γιατι μας πληγωνει περισσοτερο ο εαυτος μας. αν τα χεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου κανεις κ τιποτα δεν θα σε αγγιζει. οποτε ας ξεκινησουμε πρωτα να αγαπαμε εμας! κ οι αλλοι να πανε να @#@3##. με το συμπαθειο κιολας



Αυτά τα 10 που έχουμε, θα είναι και τα πιο δύσκολα, γιατί χάνουμε πιο αργά τώρα... και θα πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή!! Άντε να αλλάξουμε και επόμενη δεκάδα..

----------


## eleni1986

Εγώ πλέον νομίζω ότι έχω το ύφος, που δεν επιτρέπω να μου πουν, γενικά δεν ανοίγω συζητήσεις του τύπου... Ειδικά με άτομα που δεν είναι πολύ κοντινά μου, δεν θέλω να παραδέχομαι την αδυναμία μου σε άλλους, για να νιώθουν καλύτεροι.. Έχω βιώσει τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και ακόμα δεν με συγχωρώ που τα ανεχόμουν. Πλέον, είμαι πιο σκληρή.

----------


## irenekf9

ελενη θα την αλλαξουμε!!!!!!!καλα εγω μακρια ειμαι ακομα κοιτα μην ξαναπαω στην αλλη δεκαδα χαχαχα αλλα εσυ κοντευεις λιγο σου μεινε :spin:

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχαχαχα!! Δεν θα ξαναπάς, δεν είναι εύκολο να χάνουμε τόσα κιλά και να παίρνουμε.... αυτήν την φορά πρέπει να επιμείνουμε.

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7
29/10: 94,3
1/11 : 93,8

----------


## MissButterfly

27/10/16 118.8 ΣΟΚ
01/11/16 115.8
Καλο μηνα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μπράβο πεταλουδίτσα μου! 3 κιλάκια κάτω? Τέλειο!!

----------


## irenekf9

3 κιλα κατω μπραβο!!!!! ελενηηη ειδες ξεκολλησες.. αντε στο τελος μηνα θα εισαι στα 8.. συγχαρητηρια!!!!:spin::spin:

----------


## Fragolitsa89

2η εβδομαδα : 3/11/2016 --> 93,3

----------


## Αθηνά.1971.

Καλημέρα. Συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να πάρω τα πάνω μου. 
4/9/16 101.
11/9/16 99,2.
17/9/16 97,1.
24/9/16 95,6
1/10/16 95,8.
8/10/16 94,9.
15/10/16 92,6.
22/10/16 94,8.
29/10/16 94,4.
7/11/16 95.
Που θα πάει, πρέπει να βρω κάτι καινούριο.... Τί κακό είναι αυτό με εμένα, δεν μπορώ να επαναλάβω δεύτερη φορά ένα πρόγραμμα κι ας ήταν επιτυχημένο. Έτσι και ξεφύγω, άντε να ξαναμπώ σε σειρά.....
Χαίρομαι παρα πολύ για εσάς κορίτσια, τα πάτε πολύ καλά. Ελένη, πας τέλεια, Μπάτερφλαϊ, πας τρένο!!!!
Μακάρι, σε λίγες μέρες να έχω κι εγώ καλά νέα!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7
29/10: 94,3
1/11 : 93,8
11/11 : 93,1
12/11 : 92,6

----------


## afratoulini90

μπραβο Ελενη!!!!!!Κοντευεις να αλλαξεις δεκαδα! Μπραβο σε ολες κοριτσια!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ αφρατουλίνι! Ναι και έδω να δω το 8 από το 2008, για να δούμε ... Ελπίζω μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα να το δω!!

----------


## MissButterfly

Μοπραβο Ελεναρααααααα!!!! Δυναμη!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ πεταλουδίτσα !!! Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που κοντεύω να πέσω κάτω από τα 90!

----------


## maria030

Ελένη μπράβο σου τα πας πολυ καλά !!!!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια μου για τα όμορφα λόγια σας!! Είναι δύσκολος ο αγώνας αυτός!

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Ευχαριστώ πεταλουδίτσα !!! Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που κοντεύω να πέσω κάτω από τα 90!


Elenh moy (γραψε λαθος αν πω πατατα ετσι?) νομιζω οτι ηθελες να χασεις κιλα για μωρακι καλη μου?

----------


## eleni1986

Ναι πεταλουδιτσα μου, ειναι ενας απο τους βασικους λογους, στα 110 αν εμενα κ εγκυος δεν θα μπορουσα, αν επαιρνα κιλα που σγρ παιρνεις πιστευω τουλαχιστον 15 με 20 (ποσο μαλλον εγω) θα δυσκολευομουν στην καθημερινοτητα, οχι στη συλληψη. 
Εσυ πως τα πας? Εγω βλεπω οτι τα πηγαινεις πολυ καλυτερα κ χαιρομαι πολυ!!

----------


## MissButterfly

Μια χαρα! Μη το λες παιρνεις και πολυ λιγοτερα αν προσεχεις στα δαχτυλα των...2 χεριων. Εξαρταται απο την κυηση, αν ειναι η πρωτη η δευτερη, ποσο χαλαρη εισαι ποσο προσεχεις κτλ...ειναι πολλοι παραγοντες. Παντως και εγγυος να μεινεις κατευθειαν στα κιλα που εισαι μην ανησυχεις, προσεχεις και ολα καλα.

Οσο για τη συλληψη αυτα που λενε επισης πολυ σχετικα. Μια χαρα πιανω παιδια κατευθειαν βρε!:wink2:

----------


## MissButterfly

(εγω χαλια απογευγω να απαντησω... χαχαχα να δω και σημερα τι θα κανω με διαθεση στα ταρταρα...)

----------


## eleni1986

Πεταλουδίτσα μου γιατί η διάθεση είναι τόσο κακή?

----------


## ina85

καλησπερα, ειμαι καινουρια εδω.... προσπαθω κ εγω να χασω τα κιλα της εγκυμοσυνης:smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## eleni1986

Κατ'αρχήν να σου ζήσει το μωράκι σου! Τα κιλά θα χαθούν... Στο χέρι τους είναι? Τι ωραίο να υπάρχουν και νέα μέλη!

----------


## ina85

ευχαριστω πολυ! με προσπαθεια και υπομονη ολα γινονται!

----------


## eleni1986

Ξεκίνησες κάποια διατροφή ή όχι ακόμα? Σε ποια κιλά είσαι?

----------


## Blossom

Ελενιώ, πολλά συγχαρητήρια! Τα πας περίφημα βρε! Συνέχισε έτσι! :starhit:

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ ! Όντως, είναι σημαντική η αλλαγή, σχεδόν 18 κιλά, όλοι στην δουλειά μου το λένε! Έχω δρόμο ακόμα βέβαια και αυτός είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολος, αλλά νιώθω καλύτερα και δεν θέλω να με ξαναδώ έτσι. Είναι κρίμα, τόση προσπάθεια.

----------


## irenekf9

καλημερα!!!! ελενη χιλια μπραβο!! πορωσε μας :bouncy::bouncy: ινα καλη αρχη!

ζυγισμα κ για μενα σημερα. 
17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400 

καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας

----------


## eleni1986

Μπράβο Ιρένε μου! Έχεις αλλάξει ήδη 2 δεκάδες! Τέλεια, πάμε και για άλλα!!

----------


## ClaireThan

Καλά τα πάμε νομίζω ε?  :Big Grin: 

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/10/16 : 110.0

----------


## eleni1986

Πλάκα κάνεις!! Μπράβο Κλαίρη μου!! Φαίνεται καλή η διαιτολόγος σου αλλά και εσύ έκανες προσπάθεια σημαντική! Μπράβο κορίτσι μου!

----------


## ClaireThan

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Πλάκα κάνεις!! Μπράβο Κλαίρη μου!! Φαίνεται καλή η διαιτολόγος σου αλλά και εσύ έκανες προσπάθεια σημαντική! Μπράβο κορίτσι μου!


να'σαι καλά βρε Ελένη μου...θα σε φτάσω,που θα πάει?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
άξιζε η αναμονή πάντως ε?
πάμε τώρα να ξεπεράσουμε τα κιλά σταθμό...βαρέθηκα να τα βλέπω!!

----------


## eleni1986

Πλάκα κάνεις, είναι πολύ καλή η απώλεια, νομίζω σου ενεργοποίησε τον μεταβολισμό, γιατί είχες ήδη χάσει αρκετά κιλά.
Εννοείται ότι θα με φτάσεις, και εγώ ξεκίνησα στα 110, πότε πέρασε ο καιρός δεν το κατάλαβα.. Σιγά σιγά, εγώ το πότε από τα 110 έφτασα στα 100 δεν το κατάλαβα, πραγματικά θα το διαπιστώσεις κ εσύ!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Μετα απο ενα μηνα και τα 96,5 --> 93,8..

Συνεχιζω!!

----------


## irenekf9

μπραβο κοριτσια συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια!!!!! τετοια χαρουμενα να ακουω :spin:

----------


## MissButterfly

ΟΥΑΟ απλα μπραβο κοριτσια! Μπραβο! Ζηλευω! Με την καλη Εννοια φυσικα, και θελω να σας μιμηθω, ευτυχως ζυγιστηκα σημερα αντι να αφεθω στη μιζερια και το σαβουροφαι.

27/10/16 118.8 ΣΟΚ
01/11/16 115.8
19/11/16 116.4

----------


## Blossom

Μπράβο για την απώλεια Μπατερφλάι! Είσαι -2.4 κιλά σε λιγότερο από μήνα! Ε, δεν το λες λίγο!  :Smile:  Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια, όσο μπορείς!

----------


## eleni1986

Πεταλουδίτσα πλησιάζεις την επόμενη δεκάδα, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα, περιμένουμε νέα σου!!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

93

Εχω δρομο ακομα αφρατουλινι !!

Εσυ,πως πας;

----------


## afratoulini90

Fragolitsaaa, σε λιγο αλλαζεις δεκαδα! Stay strong!

----------


## MissButterfly

27/10/16 118.8 ΣΟΚ
01/11/16 115.8
19/11/16 116.4 
26/11/16 115.5 νεα αρχη

----------


## eleni1986

Μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα μου!!! Τι ομορφο νεο!!

----------


## MissButterfly

> _Originally posted by eleni1986_
> Μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα μου!!! Τι ομορφο νεο!!


ναι οντως ειναι, και σκεφτομαι να ανταμειψω το σωμα μου που μεσα σε τοσες δυσκολιες μου συμπαραστεκεται. Θα παω γυμναστηριο....για το καλο του, για την ευλυγισια του, την ελαστικοτητα του, να μη ποναει και να...πεταει! <3

----------


## eleni1986

Θα είναι το καλύτερο που θα κάνεις, και θα δεις μέσα σε έναν μήνα, πόσο πολύ θα έχεις αλλάξει και πόσο καλύτερα θα νιώθεις!!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7
29/10: 94,3
1/11 : 93,8
11/11 : 93,1
12/11 : 92,6
27/11 : 92,3 , οκ πολύ αργά... ήλπιζα σίγουρα σε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν πειράζει, αρκεί που χάνω έστω λίγο..

----------


## irenekf9

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400 :tumble: 

καλη συνεχεια σε ολους~!

----------


## dina_ed

01/12 64,4

Εχω χασει ηδη 10. Δυσκολευομαι να παω παρακατω γιατι πειναω συνεχως κ εχω το νου μου στο φαγητο. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες.
Ελενη δεν πειραζει, κ το αργα καμια φορα εξασφαλιζει διαρκεια....

----------


## ClaireThan

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 

καλό μήνα σε όλη την παρέα  :Smile:

----------


## Fragolitsa89

92,3

----------


## MissButterfly

27/10/16 118.8 ΣΟΚ
01/11/16 115.8
19/11/16 116.4
26/11/16 115.5 νεα αρχη 
01/12/16 116.8 ... & αρχισα με διατροφολογο
06/12/16 115.2 

Νιωθω υπεροχα! βεβαια μου εχει πει να μη ζυγιζομαι αλλα δεν αντεξα! Επισης σημερα με εδειξε 116.2 αλλα δεν πτοουμαι, κι επισης δεν ξαναζυγιζομαι χαχαχα 
Καλα μου βγηκε η ψυχη να μπω στο φορουμ, μα γιατι?

----------


## eleni1986

Πεταλουδίτσα μπράβο και για την απόφαση να πας σε διαιτολόγο και για την απώλεια, μια χαρά είναι! Χαίρομαι πολύ, επιτέλους έφτιαξαν και το σάιτ!! 
Μέρες προσπαθώ να μπω και τίποτα...

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7
29/10: 94,3
1/11 : 93,8
11/11 : 93,1
12/11 : 92,6
27/11 : 92,3
10/12 : 91,6

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Λενιώ,μπραβοοο  :Smile: 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!

----------


## MissButterfly

27/10/16 118.8 ΣΟΚ
01/11/16 115.8
19/11/16 116.4
26/11/16 115.5 νεα αρχη
01/12/16 116.8 ... & αρχισα με διατροφολογο
06/12/16 115.2 
13/12/16 114.4 εχω να δω 114...τοσους μηνες που δε θυμαμαι απο ποτε...ηταν το ονειρο μου <3 

αχχχχχχχχχχχχχ επιτελους ξεκολλησα, και το πιο σημαντικο, ολο αυτο το καιρο, ενιωσα δυσαρεστα μονο 2 φορες, κι αυτες δεν εκανα υπερφαγικο! απλα ξεφυγα.

Μπραβο Ελενηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ηηηηηηηηηηη φιλια σε ολες!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ClaireThan

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια,πως τα πάτε?
εδω είναι τα δικά μου και χαίρομαι  :Smile: 

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 
15/12/16 : 107.7

----------


## eleni1986

Κλαίρη μου μπράβο, το 108 δεν το είδαμε καν! Μπράβο σου, η διαιτολόγος αλλά και εσύ κάνετε καλή δουλειά! Καλή συνέχεια, δύναμη και υπομονή!

----------


## ClaireThan

Καλημέρα Ελενίτσα μου...
να΄σαι καλα  :Smile: 
χθες που πήγα μου έκανε σεμινάριο για τις γιορτές και πως να ανταπεξέλθω,έως τώρα ποτέ κανείς...είναι πολύ καλή η συγκεκριμένη,χαλάλι τα χιλιόμετρα!

τώρα έχω ραντεβού με το νέο έτος (5/1) αλλά έως τότε θα ζυγίζομαι και θα γράφω για να ξέρω τι μου γίνεται!!

πάντως και εσυ τα πας σούπερ και πολύ χαίρομαι :starhit:

----------


## irenekf9

καλησπερα κοριτσια καλα χασιματα και κουραγιο τωρα τις γιορτινες μερες! τα δικα μου

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400
17-12 92,800 :tumble:

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Ιρένε,πολλα συγχαρητηρια!!!

Ξερω,βγαινω εκτος θεματος αλλα θα ηθελες να μοιραστεις το προγραμμα διατροφης σου?
Οχι αναλυτικα πραγματα..μια μερα σου για παραδειγμα

Καθε προγραμμα ειναι σιγουρα διαφορετικο και υποκειμενικο,αλλα ετσι για να παρω μια ιδεα..
Η απωλεια ειναι θεαματικη!

Προσωπικα μενω σταθερη στα 92.Απο τη μια με χαροποιει γιατι αλλες χρονιες,το καιρο αυτο,παχαινα παντα.Απο την αλλη ομως δεν φτανει γιατι δεν αδυνατιζω..
Ισως οταν ερθει η περιοδος,να ξεκολλησω λιγο αλλα ψιλοπραγματα..δυστυχως

----------


## Evelina :)

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα! 
Μπορει να μην έγραφα ομως σας επισκεπτόμουν που και που!
Ειναι καταπληκτικό που δίνουμε τον ίδιο αγώνα και μπορούμε να μοιραζόμαστε τις χαρές και τις ανησυχίες μας.
Λοιπόν ήρθε και η δίκη μου ωρα,
Πριν μια εβδομαδα ακριβώς!
12.12 - 130.6
19.12 - 126.3

Απώλεια 5.3 kg!!!!!!!Τελεια!

----------


## irenekf9

καλημερα!!! καλη αρχη εβελινα. φραγκολιτσα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! :spin:

τι τρωω λοιπον πρωι σμουθι,γαλα αμυγδαλου 1 φλυτζανι,μπανανα,3 κσ βρωμη,3 χουρμαδες, τσια κ λιναροσπορο,μπλουμπερι κρανμπερι οτι εχω κ 7 αμυγδαλα. καθημερινα αυτο τρωω σχεδον παντα με παραλλαγες στα αποξηραμενα φρουτα εκτος απο σαββατοκυριακα που αμα εχω ορεξη κανω τηγανιτες απο βρωμη με μελι.
μεσημεριανο τρωω τα παντα κ οταν λεω τα παντα τα παντα. χωρις ψωμι. μονο σε καποια φαγητα που θελω. ας πουμε τα μακαρονια χαχα μου αρεσουν με ψωμι για καποιο λογο.(τραγικη) οταν λεω ψωμι τρωω την χελωνα(κλεμμενο απο σενα :spin: ) δεν τρωω τηγανιτα,δεν πινω αναψυκτικα,δεν τρωω ζαχαρη καθολου κ καθολου ασπρο αλευρι. κ τα μακαρονια ολικης ειναι. ψαρι 2 φορες τη βδομαδα.κρεας μια φορα η 2 το μηνα κ οχι χοιρινο γιατι δεν μου αρεσει. 
απογευματινο 1 φρουτο κ κανα κομματι κεικ με βρωμη που φτιαχνω χωρις ζαχαρη,η μπισκοτα που φτιαχνω γιατι θελω κ γλυκο. 
βραδινο τρωω μεχρι τις 19:30 αντε να παει κ 8 και μερικες μερες που δεν προλαβαινω. κ αναλογα τα κεφια.σουπα,αυγα, γλυκοπατατες γεμιστες μανιταρια. κ πινω σχεδον 1 λιτρο τσαι την ημερα. κ γυμναστικη 3 φορες την βδομαδα. 
συγνωμη για το μεγαλο κειμενο.

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους  :Smile: 

Με ηθικό ακμαιότατο!!

Συνεχιζούμε τον αγώνα,κανοντας μετα τη κραιπαλη αποτοξινωση!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Ακριβώς αυτο φρατζολιτσα μου! Χαχαχαχαχα

Καλα Χριστούγεννα σε ολους με υγεια και χαρα!

----------


## irenekf9

ειπα να δω με ποσα κιλα αφηνω τη χρονια χαχαχα 

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400
17-12 92,800
30-12 92,800

εφαγα αρκετα αυτες τις μερες καμια σχεση ομως με αυτα που ετρωγα τις προηγουμενες χρονιες.ολα καλα! καλη συνεχεια σε ολους. :spin:

----------


## MissButterfly

27/10/16 118.8 ΣΟΚ
01/11/16 115.8
19/11/16 116.4
26/11/16 115.5 νεα αρχη
01/12/16 116.8 ... & αρχισα με διατροφολογο
06/12/16 115.2 
13/12/16 114.4
Λίγο μετά είδα 113.9
29/12/16 115.7 μετά από υπερφαγικα 
31/12/16 114.0

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους !!

Με υγεία σωματική αλλα και ψυχική !

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα στα 90,6.
Ποτέ μου δεν έχω αδυνατίσει κατά τη διάρκεια γιορτών.
New Year's Resolution υποθετω..:thumbup:

Ούτε απέφυγα τραπέζια και τσιμπούσια,ούτε απαρνήθηκα εξόδους..όλα κύλησαν ομαλά με ηρεμία και λιγοστό άγχος.
Δεν σκεφτόμουν τι να φάω..απλά έτρωγα χαλάρα χωρις τύψεις,ενοχές και εμμονές.
Στην ουσία,έτρωγα το φαγητό μου αντί να με ''τρώει'' αυτό..

Σκέφτηκα ότι αδυνάτισα,ίσως επειδή μου είχε κοπεί η πολλή όρεξη αλλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτό.
Τωρα γιατι κόβεται η όρεξη γενικότερα δε μπορώ να καταλάβω..ο μηχανισμός της είναι περίπλοκος!
Πάντως,ήταν απο τις ωραίες γιορτες αυτες για εμενα.

Ακόμα και οταν ήμουν σε τραπέζια,έτρωγα με ωραίο ρυθμό χωρις να με πιανει βουλιμια.

Δε ξέρω..νιώθω οτι έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζω και διαχειρίζομαι το φαγητό και ολα αυτα που φερνει μαζι του,καλα είτε κακα.

Από την αλλη Φοβάμαι οτι ίσως λεω μεγαλα λόγια και αυτοαναιρεθώ στο μέλλον..
Ελπίζω πως όχι και προσπαθω να αισιοδοξω..

*σορρυ για τις off topic αμπελοφιλοσοφιες

----------


## ClaireThan

Καλη χρονια κοριτσια με υγεια πανω απ'ολα

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 
15/12/16 : 107.7
05/01/17 : 106.5

Καταφερα να μην παρω,εχασα και κατιτις και εννοειται πως συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη  :Smile: 
Αντε να φυγει επιτελους το τριψηφιο..εχω να δω διψηφιο πανω απο 6 χρονια

----------


## eleni1986

Σε εναν μηνα κλαιρη μου θα κοντευεις να πεσεις κατω απο τα 100!! Πολλα μπραβο κ στις 2!!!
Καλη χρονια με υγεια!!!

----------


## eleni1986

20/6: 110,4
27/6: 108,2
4/7 : 107,6
13/7: 105,4 
26/7 : 103,5 
5/8 : 102,6 
8/8 : 101,8 
16/8 : 100,5
26/8 : 99,8
4/9 : 98,9
12/9: 98,1
28/9 : 97,4
1/10 : 96,4
7/10 : 95,5
15/10: 94,7
29/10: 94,3
1/11 : 93,8
11/11 : 93,1
12/11 : 92,6
27/11 : 92,3
10/12 : 91,6
8/1 : 90,7 έναν μήνα σχεδόν, ξεκόλλησα λίγο επιτέλους, τσίμπησα σίγουρα και μισό κιλάκι μέσα στις γιορτές, αν και έφαγα προσεκτικά, καμία σχέση με τα άλλα χρόνια!
Πλησιάζω να δω το 8 μετά από αρκετά χρόνια, ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί καλά!
Καλημέρα!!

----------


## Evelina :)

Καλησπέρα κι απο μενα, χθες έκλεισα ενα μηνα διατροφης και ειμαι 6.5 κιλά κάτω!!!!!
Ξεκίνησα 130,6 και ειμαι 124.1!!!!!
Ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενη και αισιόδοξη γι την συνέχεια!!!  :Smile: 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## ailouros

Ουάου Εβελίνα! Τέλεια!! Συγχαρητήρια! :Big Grin:

----------


## ClaireThan

μπράβο σε όλες κορίτσια,όλες τα πάτε υπέροχα...συνεχίστε έτσι  :Smile: 
Ελένη μου ανυπομονω και ξέρω πως φαντάζεσαι πόσο πολύ!!

----------


## irenekf9

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400
17-12 92,800
30-12 92,800
16-01 90,900 :spin: :spin:

ετσι οπως παω φτου φτου πιστευω σε κανα μηνα θα χω αλλαξει δεκαδα. πραγμα που εχω να δω ποοοοολλα χρονια. καλη χρονια να χουμε και να φυγουν αυτα τα ρημαδοκιλα απο πανω μας μια για παντα! :yes: καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!
εκτος αμα χαλασε η ζυγαρια μου τι να πω χαχαχα

----------


## Evelina :)

Νάμαστε πάλι εδω για το καθιερωμένο μας ζυγισμα!
Αυτη η εβδομαδα με έφερε μισο κιλό πιο κοντα στον στοχο μου!!! Γιουπιιιιιι!!!!!!!
Εδω να σημειώσω πως ξεκίνησα να κανω θεραπεία για τον θυρεοειδή μου, γιαυτο εχω τόσο καλα αποτελέσματα!Ειμαι στο τελος της 5ης εβδομάδας και ειμαι 6.9 κιλά κάτω!!!!Γιαυτο ψαχτείτε κορίτσια , αν ρυθμίσετε τον απορυθμισμένο θυρεοειδη σωθήκατε!
Καλή συνεχεία να έχουμε 😀

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο Εβελινα!!!!

----------


## afratoulini90

15/1-----> 69,1 
22/1-----> 66,5

----------


## Fragolitsa89

88,6

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο φρατζολιτσα!!!!!!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

σε ευχαριστω αφρατουλινι  :Smile: 

κι εσυ δε πας πισω!!

καλη συνεχεια σε ολους !!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Εμενα το μεγαλυτερο πρόβλημα αυτη τη στιγμή ειναι στο κεφαλι μου...

----------


## ClaireThan

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 
15/12/16 : 107.7
05/01/17 : 106.5
26/01/17 : 104.8

----------


## afratoulini90

29/1------>65,5

----------


## irenekf9

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400
17-12 92,800
30-12 92,800
16-01 90,900 
02-02 89,500 :spin:

καλο μηνα και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Iρένε,μπράβοοοο !!!

Όσο για εμένα --> 87,4.

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπραβο κοριτσια!!!!!!!

----------


## afratoulini90

6/2 ----->65

----------


## irenekf9

μπραβο κ σε σας κοριτσια αφρατουλινι κ φραγκολιτσα!!! εγω τις τελευταιες μερες πηγα τριημερο και σιγουρα εχω βαλει κανενα κιλο απ το ποτο χαχα καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Aφρατουλίνι,μπραβο  :Smile: 

Eρήνη και εγω μια απο τα ιδια!! το τελευταίο 3ημερο ηταν επετειακό και το έριξα εξω..κρασάκι,τυράκια,φαγάκι πιο λιπαρό..
Περιμενω και περιοδο και εχω πρηστει.. :Frown: 

Δεν εχει νοημα να το σκεφτομαστε και να μας βγαινει απο τη μυτη..υπηρξαν φορες που τα σκεφτομουν ολα αυτα αλλα δεν το μπορω αυτο.
Θελω να το απολαμβανω..χωρις ενοχες!!

Εξαλλου.σημασια εχει να συνεχισουμε και να ''μαζευτουμε'' για παραδειγμα τις επομενες μερες!

----------


## irenekf9

εγω ηδη μπηκα ξανα στο πλανο μου. κ να σου πω κ κατι δεν με απασχολησε κ καθολου που βγηκα κ ηπια κ εφαγα. ολα μες τη ζωη ειναι. κ αυτοι που ειναι στα κιλα τους μια ζωη που κ που το ριχνουν εξω. για αυτο κ συ μη στεναχωριεσαι και καλα κανεις κ δεν το σκεφτεσαι. απο κει που το αφησαμε απο κει ξεκιναμε και παλι. πιστευω αυτο χρειαζεται για να διατηρηθεις. :tumble:
ζυγισμα ξανα εγω 15 του μηνα. καλα χασιματα 
:smilegrin:

----------


## ELENASMILE

Κοριτσια σας χαιρετω! Θελω και εγω να μπω στην παρεα σας. Προσπαθω εδω και χρονια να χασω βαρος αλλα δεν βρισκω την θεληση και την δυναμη.Πιστευω το εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα θα με βοηθησει. Μηπως υπαρχει και καποια ευκολη διαιτα να νου προτινετε; Ειμαι μαμα 2 κοριτσιων και δεν εχω τι χρονο για πολυπλοκα φαγητα, ειδικα το βραδυ.

----------


## ClaireThan

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 
15/12/16 : 107.7
05/01/17 : 106.5
26/01/17 : 104.8 
09/02/17 : 103.4

είμαι κοντά,είμαι κοντά,τι χαρά :tumble:

----------


## ELENASMILE

Μπραβο σου Claire than! Συνεχισε! Θα παω και εγω αυριο διαιτολογο και ελπιζω να διωξω και εγω αυτα τα 10 κιλα που με κουραζουν.

----------


## irenekf9

μπραβο κλαιρη!!! λιγο ακομα εμεινε!!! ελενα καλως ηρθες καλη αρχη :spin:

----------


## ELENASMILE

Ευχαριστω Ειρηνη! Εσυ τι στοχο εβαλες;

----------


## irenekf9

διαμορφωνεται καθε μηνα χαχα οταν ξεκινησα ειπα στα 89 θα ειμαι καλα. τωρα θελω να δω πως θα ειμαι στα 80. φυσικα πολυ χαλαρα κ δεν ξερω κ αν θα το φτασω. τα λιγοτερα κιλα που με θυμαμαι ειναι 86. οσο παει με την διατροφη που κανω. ακομα χανω βεβαια δεν ξερω που θα κολλησω μετα θα δω. εσυ?

----------


## ELENASMILE

Εγω ειμαι στα 62 κιλα με υψος 1.54. Πρεπει να παω στα 53 κιλα. Σου ευχομαι να διωξεις τα κιλα που δεν θες! Εγω την ερχομενη Παρασκευη παω σε διαιτολογο για διατροφη. Να ακολουθησω μονη μου καποια διαιτα δεν θα πετυχει. Το εκανα πολλες φορες στο παρελθον και απετυχα.Ασε που στο τελος κατεληγα με λιγα εξτρα κιλα. :starhit:

----------


## afratoulini90

Καλη αρχη, elenasmile!!!

----------


## irenekf9

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400
17-12 92,800
30-12 92,800
16-01 90,900 
02-02 89,500
21-02 87,600 :spin:

----------


## afratoulini90

Μπράβο irene!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ClaireThan

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 
15/12/16 : 107.7
05/01/17 : 106.5
26/01/17 : 104.8 
09/02/17 : 103.4
03/03/17 : 102.4

----------


## MissButterfly

Γεια σας, αρχιζω κι εγω μια που πηρα το θαρρος και ζυγιστηκα. Το διαζυγιο μου βαζει κιλα και πρεπει να παψει αυτο τωρα.
Τοσο κοντα στο 120 δεν εχω ξαναπλησιασει.,,
3/3/2017 119.7

----------


## rain_ed

Ωχ!!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Γλυκιά μου πεταλουδίτσα...  :Frown:  Λυπαμαι πολύ που περνάς τέτοια ζόρια... Προσπάθησε να μη το βάζεις κάτω. Ο,τι θες είμαστε εδω να το συζητήσουμε... Stay strong!

----------


## ClaireThan

06/10/16 : 115,5
13/10/16 : 114.5 
20/10/16 : 113.9
27/10/16 : 112.6
17/11/16 : 110.0
01/12/16 : 109.4 
15/12/16 : 107.7
05/01/17 : 106.5
26/01/17 : 104.8 
09/02/17 : 103.4
03/03/17 : 102.4 
16/03/17 : 101.3

έλα κούτσα κούτσα πάμε!!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Μπράβο Claire!!!

----------


## irenekf9

εχω φτασει σε σημειο που σταματησα να γραφω τι τρωω. τους τελευταιους 5 μηνες εγραφα σε ενα τετραδιο καθημερινα. νομιζω εχω υιοθετησει την διατροφη αυτην και δεν υπαρχει νοημα. δεν παρεκκλινω καθολου. εκτος απο λιγες φορες που ουτε καν τις σκεφτομαι.. εχω βαλει κ αεροβια ασκηση 1 -2 φορες την βδομαδα εκτος απο την αναεροβια που κανω. ειμαι 178. νομιζω οτι θελω να φτασω στα 80 απο περιεργεια. δεν με απασχολει ποτε. ειμαι καλα!!

17-09 111
01-10 106,900
16-10 102,400
31-10 98,800
15-11 97,400
30-11 94,400
17-12 92,800
30-12 92,800
16-01 90,900 
02-02 89,500
21-02 87,600
22-03 84,400
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους κ ολες ευχομαι! κ μην ξεχνατε ολα γινονται. μη σας παιρνει απο κατω.

----------


## afratoulini90

7/5----->61

----------


## Good

Ειμαι 71-72 κιλα και θα ηθελα να χασω 6-7 κιλα να παω τουλαχιστον 65 κιλα (και πιο κατω απο 65 κιλα δεν θα με χαλαγε να παω) με υψος 1,68.

----------


## Good

27/5/17 : 70,7

----------


## Blossom

Εγώ είμαι μπερδεμένη. Συνεχίζω να νιώθω ελαφριά, και να με βλέπω αδυνατισμένη στον καθρέφτη.
Και η ζυγαριά σήμερα δείχνει 76 κιλά...!!! Αρνούμαι να το δεχτώ, δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι.

Δε ξέρω αν έχει και νόημα να ζυγίζομαι πάνω από 1 φορά τον μήνα.  :Cool:

----------


## ailouros

σημερινό ζύγισμα

3/6/17 17/6/17

91,8kg -> 90.2kg
λιπος 53,5% -> 52,2%
νερο 34,4% -> 35,3%
μυες 17,1% -> 17,4%

νομίζω τα πήγα πολυ καλα! :roll:
αχ άντε να μην τα ξαναδώ ποτέ αυτα τα 90!!! :starhit:

update
ξαναζηγίστηκα σημερα απο περιεργια μιας και τελειωσε η περιοδος και με εδειξε 89.3! ουιιιιιι :starhit::starhit:

----------


## Blossom

Μπράβο αιλουριτάκι μας, πολύ χαίρομαι!!! ❤
Έχεις βάλει στόχο πλέον και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τον πετύχεις!!!:roll:

----------


## ailouros

Σε ευχαριστώ Μπλοσομάκι, πολύ συγκινούμαι :love:
τι καλά που έχουμε και τουτο δω το φορουμ

----------


## maria030

ailouros μπράβο σου !!! Έλα και έρχεται και το 80+

----------


## click

12/8/'10 εως 6/6/'11
απο 97,8 κιλα, συντηρηση στα 62 περιπου (κατωτατο το 2012 58,5 στα οποια ημουν σαν αρρωστη)
Συντηρηση ελευθερη χωρις καθολου ζυγισματα 2012-2015
Το 2015 πηρα καποια κιλα, αρχες 2016 ημουν περιπου 70.
2016 εχασα κιλα, επανηλθα στα νορμαλ μου. Τελη 2016-2017 ξαναπηρα κιλα, μαλλον καπου 10, κυριως λογω ακινησιας και ανθυγιεινου φαγητου. Λεω μαλλον γιατι για χρονια τα κιλα μου τα καταλαβαινα απο καθρεπτη και ρουχα, οχι απο ζυγαρια, τα σωστα μου ειναι στα 65-67 αλλα και γενικως μεχρι 70 ειμαι ομορφη.

Ζυγισμα μετα απο χρονια λοιπον:
30/03/2017  :Stick Out Tongue: ost: 79,6
19/04/2017  :Stick Out Tongue: ost: 76,5
11/05/2017  :Stick Out Tongue: ost: 75,5

21/06/2017  :Stick Out Tongue: ost: 74,7

βραχυπροθεσμος στοχος να κανω διαδρομο 5-6 φορες την εβδομαδα, 1 ωρα ημερησιως και οχι πανω απο 1 υπερφαγικο την εβδομαδα.
μακροπροθεσμος στοχος τα 68 κιλα και η ασκηση να εχει γινει ξανα ρουτινα οπως καποτε.

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους-ες μας :starhit:

----------


## rain_ed

Αυριο θα ζυγιστω κι εγω να δω που βαδιζω, μεχρι στιγμης εχοντας ξεκινησει απο την προηγουμενη Δευτερα εχω χασει 2 ολοκληρα κιλα  :Smile:  Ειχα παρει βεβαια προσφατα. Μπορει να βαλω και τικερακι  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστουμε, κλικ!

----------


## ailouros

μπράβο βρε rain! θα τα καταφερεις! :yes:

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by ailouros_
> μπράβο βρε rain! θα τα καταφερεις! :yes:


 Ευχαριστω αιλουρε :spin:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by click_
> 12/8/'10 εως 6/6/'11
> απο 97,8 κιλα, συντηρηση στα 62 περιπου (κατωτατο το 2012 58,5 στα οποια ημουν σαν αρρωστη)
> Συντηρηση ελευθερη χωρις καθολου ζυγισματα 2012-2015
> Το 2015 πηρα καποια κιλα, αρχες 2016 ημουν περιπου 70.
> 2016 εχασα κιλα, επανηλθα στα νορμαλ μου. Τελη 2016-2017 ξαναπηρα κιλα, μαλλον καπου 10, κυριως λογω ακινησιας και ανθυγιεινου φαγητου. Λεω μαλλον γιατι για χρονια τα κιλα μου τα καταλαβαινα απο καθρεπτη και ρουχα, οχι απο ζυγαρια, τα σωστα μου ειναι στα 65-67 αλλα και γενικως μεχρι 70 ειμαι ομορφη.
> 
> Ζυγισμα μετα απο χρονια λοιπον:
> 30/03/2017 ost: 79,6
> ...


28/06/17  :Stick Out Tongue: ost: 73,2

Με διατροφη συντηρησης, τιποτα απαγορευμενο αλλα προσεγμενο μαγειρεμα και ποσοτητες. Γυμναστικη χαμηλο προς μετριο επιπεδο.

Συνεχιζω με τον ιδιο στοχο

Σε ευχαριστω *rain* καλη επιτυχια και σε σενα!:thumbup:

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο click! ~1,5 kg σε μια ευδομαδα;!
τέλεια τα πας! :thumbup::thumbup::roll:

----------


## click

Δεν ξερω φοβαμαι λιγο να χαρω γιατι ξερεις πώς ειναι η ζυγαρια, σημερα θα σου πει -1 κιλο αυριο +1,5 λολ
Παντως σιγουρα το μισο κιλο που ειχα κατα νου να χασω τουλαχιστον το εχασα :starhit:

----------


## ailouros

Καλε μη φοβάσαι, μπορει οι ζυγαριές να ειναι ύπουλες θα τα καταφερεις, αφου κανεις και γυμναστικη εισαι μια χαρα!

----------


## click

Ναι, πιστευω πολυ στη γυμναστικη, σου δινει πολυ μεγαλο θερμιδικο περιθωριο, μικραινεις σε ποντους και δειχνεις καλυτερα ακομα κι αν πεφτει αργα η ζυγαρια. Σου φτιαχνει και τη διαθεση και τη δυναμη για ζωη, ειναι ωραια.
Και εσυ τα πας πολυ καλα
keep up the good work!:smilegrin:

----------


## rain_ed

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα, ειμαι 87,5.

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο rain, δεν ξέρω αν έχασες η αν πήρες κιλά αλλά το οτι ζυγίστηκες 
σημαίνει οτι έκανες καινούρια αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου!
Και είναι καλό τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις που βρίσκεσαι, και το τι πρέπει να κάνεις!
Δες τα θετικά πραγματα. :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## rain_ed

Αιλουρε σ'ευχαριστω πολυ που νοιαζεσαι!! Ειχα χασει 2 κιλα, μετα ζυγιστηκα και ειδα οτι πηρα το ενα, δηλαδη απο 89 ειχα παει 87 και μετα 88. Αλλα εχτες ειδα οτι εχασα παλι μισο κιλο οποτε χαρηκα. Απο δω και περα να δουμε τι θα γινει...

----------


## ailouros

και το μισό κιλό είναι πολύ καλό! μπράβο! :tumble:

----------


## rain_ed

Ευχαριστω!!  :Smile:

----------


## ailouros

καλημερα,

ζυγιστικα σημερα

κιλα 88,5
λιπος 51,0 %
νερο 36,2 %
μυες 17,7 %

δλδ - 0,8 κιλα

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Μπράβο!! 

Πηγαίνεις σε διαιτολόγο και κάνεις αυτή την αναλυτική λιπομετρηση;

----------


## ailouros

οχι πηρα ζυγαρια, που μου τα δείχνει όλα αυτα
μια του jumbo με 10 ευρω περιπου, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ακριβής είναι αλλα ένα μετρο σύγκρισης το εχω..

----------


## ailouros

καλημέρα!

τα σημερινα που έδειξε η ζυγαριά 
87.1 kg
49.9% λιπος
37.0% νερό
18.1% μύες

δλδ - 1,4 κιλα

----------


## Messel

Γεια σας και από μένα και καλώς σας βρήκα! Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό τόπικ αλλά θέλω να γράψω κι εγώ το σημερινό μου ζύγισμα :roll::roll:

67.600
Ξεκίνησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες με 71 κιλά και κάνω διατροφή με διαιτολόγο. Από βδομάδα θα ξεκινήσω και γυμναστήριο κι ελπίζω να φτάσω τα πολυπόθητα 50 κιλά -έχω ύψος 1,56 γι' αυτό θέλω να χάσω τόσα

----------


## rain_ed

Καλησπερα Μεσσελ! Μια χαρα ειναι τα κιλα σου. Εγω ειμαι 88 με υψος 1,63. Μακαρι να φτασουμε και οι δυο τον στοχο μας!! Καλες μας κατηφορες!! Εγω μια προσπαθω μια οχι.

----------


## Messel

Καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ!
Εγώ έχω θέμα με τα κιλά πολλά χρόνια, από την εφηβεία μπορώ να πω. Μονίμως κάνω δίαιτα, αν και πολλές φορές είχα καταφέρει τον στόχο μου, όπως και πάλι μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα έπαιρνα πίσω τα κιλά που είχα χάσει. Πέρσι ακριβώς τέτοια εποχή έχασα τα κιλά της εγκυμοσύνης, είχα φτάσει σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο όμως παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα υγείας μου και ξανά πάλι τα ίδια... Τώρα όμως το πήρα απόφαση, δε θέλω κάθε χρονιά να μη μπορώ να μπω στα ρούχα μου.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τον φτάσουμε τον στόχο μας!

----------


## rain_ed

Μακαρι, το ευχομαι!! Να σου ζησει το παιδακι!!

----------


## Messel

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!

----------


## rain_ed

Να 'σαι καλα!!

----------


## Messel

Σημερινό ζύγισμα:67.100 'Ολο και πέφτει η ζυγαριά!

----------


## rain_ed

Μπραβο Μεσσελ!!:bouncy:

----------


## baklavas

Είναι μέτρηση της προηγούμενης βδομάδας (29/7) αλλά ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας...

[align=center]*ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ 7 ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ*[/align]

79,7 kgr και ΒΜΙ 24,9 (για πρώτη φορά *όχι υπέρβαρος*)

----------


## baklavas

Υ.Γ. Ξέρω ότι είναι λόγω καλοκαιριού γιατί τέτοια εποχή είμαι στα λιγότερα μου και πως μέχρι τα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου θα έχω πιάσει κάνα πεντόκιλο ξανά... αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Ελπίζω και του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι πάλι σε αυτά τα κιλά να είμαι!!!

----------


## rain_ed

Δεν πειραζει μπακλαβα, τα πηγες πολυ καλα! Μπραβο σου!!

----------


## Messel

Σημερινό ζύγισμα:66.800
Εγώ αντίθετα, το καλοκαίρι έχω τρελή κατακράτηση :grind:
Λόγω ζέστης μάλλον, κάτι παθαίνω και δεν χάνω τόσο εύκολα, δυστυχώς, αλλά κούτσα-κούτσα κάτι κάνουμε

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by Messel_
> Σημερινό ζύγισμα:66.800
> Εγώ αντίθετα, το καλοκαίρι έχω τρελή κατακράτηση :grind:
> Λόγω ζέστης μάλλον, κάτι παθαίνω και δεν χάνω τόσο εύκολα, δυστυχώς, αλλά κούτσα-κούτσα κάτι κάνουμε


Δεν πειραζει Μεσσελ, πολυ καλα τα πας, συνεχισε ετσι!! Πολυ γρηγορα χανεις, δεν γινεται πιο γρηγορα, μεσα σε 2 μερες 300 γραμμαρια; Πολυ καλα! :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## baklavas

Επειδή δεν νομίζω ότι θα το ξαναδώ ποτέ...
[align=center]
*Σάββατο 5 Αυγούστου 2017

Βάρος: 78,9 kgr
BMI: 24,6*

[/align]

----------


## rain_ed

Ζυγιστηκα σημερα, και ημουν 88,5, πηρα μισο κιλο, πιστευω να ειναι προσωρινο, εκανα καποια υπερφαγικα, αλλα εκανα και διαιτα και δεν δικαιολογειται απο το 88 που ημουν!! Ειδωμεν!

----------


## rain_ed

Επειδη απογοητευτηκα εκανα μερικα υπερφαγικα και θα εχω παρει κανενα 1,5 κιλο ακομη σιγουρα μεχρι αυριο!!!! Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να μη φαω τιποτα αλλο και γινουν 2 τα κιλα αυτα.

----------


## Messel

Βροχούλα μου εγώ χωρίς κανένα υπερφαγικό έχω κολλήσει στα 67 εδώ και 1 βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, τι κάνω λάθος.
Ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα τη διατροφή μου και πάω καθημερινά γυμναστήριο. Απώλεια 0. Όμως, έχω χάσει πόντους. Δεν ξέρω πόσους αλλά μπαίνω σε ρούχα που δεν έμπαινα πριν, ωστόσο η ζυγαριά με απογοητεύει οικτρά.

----------


## rain_ed

> _Originally posted by Messel_
> Βροχούλα μου εγώ χωρίς κανένα υπερφαγικό έχω κολλήσει στα 67 εδώ και 1 βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, τι κάνω λάθος.
> Ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα τη διατροφή μου και πάω καθημερινά γυμναστήριο. Απώλεια 0. Όμως, έχω χάσει πόντους. Δεν ξέρω πόσους αλλά μπαίνω σε ρούχα που δεν έμπαινα πριν, ωστόσο η ζυγαριά με απογοητεύει οικτρά.


Σε καταλαβαινω οτι προσπαθες και δεν βρισκεις ανταποκριση να το πω ετσι στις προσπαθειες σου, ομως εγω αν ημουν 67 κιλα θα πεταγα, αυτος ειναι ο στοχος μου!!

----------


## Messel

Σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 65,700. Ελπίζω να ξεκόλλησε η ζυγαριά και να αρχίσει η πτωτική της πορεία

----------


## ClaireThan

> _Originally posted by Messel_
> Βροχούλα μου εγώ χωρίς κανένα υπερφαγικό έχω κολλήσει στα 67 εδώ και 1 βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, τι κάνω λάθος.
> Ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα τη διατροφή μου και πάω καθημερινά γυμναστήριο. Απώλεια 0. Όμως, έχω χάσει πόντους. Δεν ξέρω πόσους αλλά μπαίνω σε ρούχα που δεν έμπαινα πριν, ωστόσο η ζυγαριά με απογοητεύει οικτρά.


Να έχεις υπόψιν πως είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να βλέπεις τη ζυγαριά "στάσιμη" όταν γυμνάζεσαι και πόσο μάλλον κάθε μέρα όπως εσυ!
Υπάρχει αύξηση στους μύες ,ίσως και κάποια κατακράτηση από κάποιο μικροτραυματισμό ,συμβαίνει...και επίσης όταν καίγεται λίπος μόνο στη μεζούρα φαίνεται,οπώς μην αγχωνεσαι και συνέχισε αυτό που κάνεις  :Smile:

----------


## MissButterfly

122.6... τα 120 δεν τα ειχα ξεπερασει....αρχιζω...κατι οτιδηποτε! Λιγο μαζεμα λιγη κινηση....

----------


## MissButterfly

Αργησα αλλα αρχισα! 
Που ειστε βρε παιδια? Μονη θα ζυγιζομαι? Αρχιζω καταγραφες...
01/12/17 123.4
07/12/17 121.5

----------


## ailouros

Γουιι επιτέλους το φόρουμ ζωντάνεψε! 
:lol:

τα δικά μου : 22/11/17 -> 93 kg
29/11/17 -> 89,5 kg
6/12/17 -> 89,5 kg :barfy:

ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να τα πάω πιο καλα!

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλημερα ailoure!!! Συμβαινουν αυτα! Δεν πεφτουμε! Και σε πλατο θα παμε που δε θα χανουμε, δεν εχει σημασια, η υπομονη ανταμοιβεται.

----------


## MissButterfly

01/12/17 123.4
07/12/17 121.5 
15/12/17 119.2
Αυτο χθες ηταν ζυγισμα με το διατροφολογο, σημερα ξανανεβηκα και ημουν ενα κιλο πανω, δεν ξαναζυγιζομαι μεχρι την επομενη συνεδρια χαχα

----------

